# [Official] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Fan Club



## mth91

I'm in! I'll be getting CoP in a few days, so that'll be nice. I don't know how much time i'll have to play it though.


----------



## Ysbl

In! IN! IIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!

Also, could we get a PHP code for this?


----------



## Nelson2011

Ill join getting my copy of cop this week


----------



## antuk15

I'm in









Got all 3 of them


----------



## sepheroth003

I got this game with my video card, I tried to install it about a week ago. It wouldnt open.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In. I was playing Shadow of Chernobyl before it was cool, beat it 4 times.

I Pre-ordered Clear Sky on steam the first day available and have beat it 3 times. I enjoyed these games so much i beat both of them on a Pentium 4 and an X1650 pro AGP.

I ordered my copy of Call of Pripyat last week and it will be here tuesday.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ysbl* 
In! IN! IIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!

Also, could we get a PHP code for this?

Like a sig link?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
I got this game with my video card, I tried to install it about a week ago. It wouldnt open.









Probably because of Clear Sky's dildos copy protection. It took me about two weeks of trying every day to get it to run.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
I got this game with my video card, I tried to install it about a week ago. It wouldnt open.









Which Stalker game was it? If it was SoC or CS then make sure its patched to the newest as they have managed to solve a lot of the issues.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

SoC, Edited image with high graphics mod enabled


----------



## Fusion Racing

Few CS screenshots:
Mods: 500kg weight limit, few new gun skins, DoF mod, new scopes, sun ray mod.









































































Completely vanilla SoC screenshots:




























Add me too


----------



## Starman27

I got SoC and CS on the Steam holiday sale. Just downloaded Stalker Complete 2009 for SoC, and started a game. I'm excited, heard a lot of good things.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Add me, I own all 3.


----------



## Nickosha

I've been playing SoC with Complete 2009 one more time before playing CoP. There are no games like them, and only few that are as incredible.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I think it should be well known by now that in addition to my hardcore Crysis fanboyism I am equally fanboyish about the STALKER series. So put me down, and lets get a sig link so I can really have some sig spam.

I have SoC and CS for the moment and the second CoP is on steam I am buying.


----------



## PorkyFat

Add myself, I own SoC and CS.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

do add me, i have Shadows of Chernobyl, Clear Sky, and just friday i got Call of Pripyat


----------



## mrfajita

I say everyone can make their own sig links, how hard is it really? Unless you want an awesome image one, which I could make.


----------



## Mootsfox

Just bought this earlier today









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20of%20pripyat


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Just bought this earlier today









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20of%20pripyat

Lucky! Lets make a deal bro, I add you to the club and you send me that copy...err, make the club official.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I say everyone can make their own sig links, how hard is it really? Unless you want an awesome image one, which I could make.

I copied yours. I don't think we are able to have image sigs on this site.


----------



## Kerelm

Stalker.. By FAR one of the best games i have ever played









Club or not i F****** love this game


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Just bought this earlier today









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20of%20pripyat

You bastard!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...ripyat&x=0&y=0










I'm just playing through clear sky again to keep my e-rage levels in check.
*goes to QQ some moar*


----------



## BlackHoleSon

COME ON

my copy of call of Pripyat will be here Tuesday. Ordered it wednesday, it needs to hurry up and come sooner!!!!

It shipped from Ohio instead of California like usual. I live in Arizona so its a lot farther. And according to tracking it made a trip northward to get to Chicago :/


----------



## Chimeracaust

I just want the game on steam, I don't get the hold up.


----------



## darkpower45

Hey you made it! good call!! can i join ya'll too?? :O <3<3 stalker <3<3


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
You bastard!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...ripyat&x=0&y=0










I'm just playing through clear sky again to keep my e-rage levels in check.
*goes to QQ some moar*

It's on Amazon, you might be able to get it there.

I chose Newegg because their free shipping is 3 days.

Amazon's is like a week, minimum.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpower45*


Hey you made it! good call!! can i join ya'll too?? :O <3<3 stalker <3<3


Done and done, along with everyone else who asked to be added.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It's on Amazon, you might be able to get it there.

I chose Newegg because their free shipping is 3 days.

Amazon's is like a week, minimum.


Amazon.ca doesn't have it. Amazon.com refers you to amazon.ca when you say you're from canada. Believe me, I've looked everywhere and the only place that has it in english are UK sellers which estimate a 3 week delivery (no thanks) or from viva media, the ones who you can thank for the incredibly crappy distribution. Plus their site looks ultra sketchy and doesn't accept paypal.

OOoooohhhh, just checked ebay and there's a US seller now. Purchasing









http://cgi.ebay.ca/S-T-A-L-K-E-R-Cal...item5639743eb2


----------



## angrysasquatch

Oh, and I guess I'll join. You can add my admittedly lacking list of stalker mods to the OP if that's something you want to incorporate.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/46...ml#post5656056


----------



## E_man

I'm in! I love SoC. I have CS too. I'll get CoP when it's on sale.

Might want to add this thread to the op as well

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/16...s-t-l-k-e.html


----------



## E_man

Just made a sig tag for those who want it. It's centered in your sig though. If you want it non-centered like mine, just delete the [C ENTER][/ CENTER] (without the spaces

Quote:



Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/664380-s-t-l-k-e-r.html"][Center]:sniper:  S.T.A.L.K.E.R  Fan Club  :skull:[/Center][Center][/Center][/URL][Center][/Center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Just made a sig tag for those who want it. It's centered in your sig though. If you want it non-centered like mine, just delete the [C ENTER][/ CENTER] (without the spaces


Thanks and nice work! +rep


----------



## twistid

Hey I have a question, I just got Call of Pripyat... but I'm a little confused. I figure it's one of those games where they just throw you in there and you have to figure everything out, but can someone explain the hud? What do the numbers mean between the two colored bars? It goes from 1-24 ... is this radiation level? What does the blue and green colored bar mean? I believe one is sound...

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## computer/noob

im in.
completed the SoC too many times to remember and ive completed CS only once as the bugs were gettin on my nerves, even tho i had patched it.
(and my graphics card cant run it on very high graphics or really smoothly).


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Hey I have a question, I just got Call of Pripyat... but I'm a little confused. I figure it's one of those games where they just throw you in there and you have to figure everything out, but can someone explain the hud? What do the numbers mean between the two colored bars? It goes from 1-24 ... is this radiation level? What does the blue and green colored bar mean? I believe one is sound...

Any tips would be appreciated!


The two bars on the HUD are for sound and visibility to enemies (green is visibility), that is very important to watch. The ones in the lower right are health (red) and energy (blue), if you run the blue will eventually run out.

Also got a ton of stuff and people added to the OP


----------



## philhalo66

add me i have a clear sky CD key just cant use it lol


----------



## 45nm

I have all three series in both English and Russian.


----------



## ambientmf

No screens but just got a decent enough rig to run Shadow of Chernobyl.
About three hours into the game, love it!


----------



## BootlegPete

I love the STALKER series, I have them all. Have any of you guys tried LURK for Soc?


----------



## darkpower45

The LURK mod is really cool, i like the sleeping add in. I didn't like the weight limit though :/ and never having enough bullets because they weighed too much. Other than that it was a lot of fun. I played CoP though, and that added a lot of what i liked about the LURK mod, and got rid of a lot i didn't like from SC. So, i think CoP is best


----------



## 45nm

This is by far the best modification for SOC. Complete 2009 and LURK just cannot compare.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/super-mod-pack


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


This is by far the best modification for SOC. Complete 2009 and LURK just cannot compare.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/super-mod-pack


SMP just adds features. While that may sound like a good thing, it isn't as there is no balance. They just put a bunch of mods together and called it SMP. SC09 is balanced to be more or less like vanilla, LURK is balanced differently. I used SMP for a few hours before realizing I wasn't having any fun, just grinding for more items and crap I don't actually need to survive in the zone.


----------



## DrSwizz

Please sign me up for the club too!
I am big fan of the S.T.A.L.K..E.R. games.


----------



## antuk15

Just spent an hour or so playing STALKER : COP, So far so gooood


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Yeah I just played CoP for a few hours. Pretty fun!


----------



## N2Gaming

I have CS & SOC.


----------



## darkpower45

@BlackHoleSon: You dont get the stupid lines of clearity?? im not sure how to describe it so i will make a picture. what is the screen shot button? haha


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpower45* 
@BlackHoleSon: You dont get the stupid lines of clearity?? im not sure how to describe it so i will make a picture. what is the screen shot button? haha

It is f12.


----------



## darkpower45

Ok so do you guys see the lines on the screen? its kinda like a corner with a bunch of other lines off of it. its on the ground where the ground changes color for no reason?


----------



## Nelson2011

i just played it today at 1080p maximum dx9 made my 8800gs take a crap lol 20fps max and i get 30fps with my 9800gt same setting haven't tried it on my 5770 yet


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I don't see what you are talking about.


----------



## stargate125645

Feel free to add me. I await the release of the 3rd game eagerly!


----------



## mrfajita

I do see what you mean, that and some other annoying glitches (the shadow that follows you in SoC) have always happened.

Stargate, done. But the 3rd game is out, get it!


----------



## darkpower45

hhmmm that stupid line of clarity as i call it, where everything gets more clear, really irritates me. It makes me think of Farcry 2 when i see it.


----------



## brettjv

if you go to the gsc forums there's postings on how you should change your config so that stupid shadow doesn't follow you around. So lame that you have to do that, but ... at least it can be fixed, I know this because I've done it.

As soon as I'm done w/ME2, I'm all over CoP. I've actually already gotten pretty far in the russian with crappy xlations version but it'll be cool to play it in english and actually know what's going on.

Stalker (esp. SoC w/complete 2009 mod) is made of win ... played that game SO many times now ... with like every mod there is. Except faikes or whatever that's called. Does anyone rec that one?


----------



## stargate125645

Delete this post, please.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


I do see what you mean, that and some other annoying glitches (the shadow that follows you in SoC) have always happened.

Stargate, done. But the 3rd game is out, get it!


I thought U.S. release was not until April?

Edit: I see that it's February 2nd. Once I finish Gears of War 2 and Resistance 2 I will buy it for PC.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I Found Vladimir Putin.










and here's my stuff.


----------



## N2Gaming

I meant to join this club, Sorry I did not request a membership the first time around. May I join?


----------



## BlackHoleSon

More CoP for you guys.


----------



## mrfajita

Love the dude on the toilet, that is the best.

N2Gaming, done.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Love the dude on the toilet, that is the best.

N2Gaming, done.


I was just outside of a scientist's bunker (being protected by mercs) when an emission warning hit so we all scrambled inside and he sat there. hehe.


----------



## mrfajita

Why do you still have the crap starting gun? Get an AKS-74 off someone, most everyone carries them (try the zombies near that scientist bunker)
Also, you can go back to Zaton, and at the burnt farmstead in the roof of one of the burnt buildings there is a stash with a Vintorez.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Why do you still have the crap starting gun? Get an AKS-74 off someone, most everyone carries them (try the zombies near that scientist bunker)
Also, you can go back to Zaton, and at the burnt farmstead in the roof of one of the burnt buildings there is a stash with a Vintorez.

Do you see the first two images, I have an AK-74 and not the starting gun. Also im further than in these images.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Do you see the first two images, I have an AK-74 and not the starting gun. Also im further than in these images.

Oh sorry I was going off the minefield pic.

But still get the Vintorez, its awesome that you can pick up a sniper in the very beginning of the game.


----------



## darkpower45

Hey blackholeson! you gotta go find the Protecta!! omg that gun is soooo good at killin zombies and mutants!! its a must have gun! basically a drum-loaded shotgun of awesome! hahah


----------



## deerleg

here is my stats on COP i have ben playing COP scene the russian version came out


----------



## Chimeracaust

How does COP run in dx11? Hoping to crank it with my new 5770, but I suspect I may have to wait till I get a 5870 in two months to do so?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


How does COP run in dx11? Hoping to crank it with my new 5770, but I suspect I may have to wait till I get a 5870 in two months to do so?


The guy above you, deerleg, has it running on one 5770 at 1920x1200, DX11, maxed out, and gets better framerates than I do on my 8800 at high, DX10, 1600x1200.
So unless you have two monitors or one that is 2560x1600, do it.


----------



## 45nm

This is by far the best and most comprehensive Call of Pripyat Mod I have encountered this far.I am currently playing it and I have to say it is excellent.

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SMRTER_Pripyat;108615

Quote:



S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat - A Call Of Pripyat Modification

Requirements: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat
Current Release: S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat v0.41 -Alpha-
Release Date: Dec 26th 09
Mod Author: smrtphoneusr

Complete list of changes:

- added 18 places to sleep
- added 65 hidden stashes (with new guns and items)
- added more irradiated zones
- added ~80 anomalies in Zaton
- added 65 anomalies in Jupiter (they move after blowouts)
- added 40 anomalies in Pripyat
- added 2 new anomaly fields spawning random artifacts in Zaton
- added 1 new anomaly field spawning random artifacts in Jupiter
- added 4 new anomaly fields spawning random artifacts in Pripyat
- added 2 Psi-Zones in Zaton
- added 16 smart terrains in Zaton
- added 13 smart terrains in Jupiter
- added 6 smart terrains in Jupiter Underground
- added 12 smart terrains in Pripyat
- added 24 new Outfits and helmets (Outfit Mod)
- added Zombies to the range of mutants
- added Izloms to the range of mutants
- added Cats to the range of mutants
- added old strong boars to the range of mutants
- added regular Levelchangers to all levels
- added AK74u with dotsight (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added HK416 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added HK417 Sniper (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added SR25 Sniper (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Gewehr 43 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added MP7a3 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Arctic Warfare (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Sayga (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added AK74 with Dot Sight (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Sig 551 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Sig 552 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Flamethrower
- added M16 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added FN FNC (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added G36k (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added G36c (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added G36e (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Colt Xm177e2 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added FN FAL (Modern Mod)
- added P90 (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added Custom Sig 220 (Modern Mod)
- added Custom Colt 1911 (Modern Mod)
- added AK 47 (Modern Mod)
- added Benelli M3 (Modern Mod)
- added Spas 12 (Modern Mod)
- added Walther P99 (Modern Mod)
- added HK USP Match (Modern Mod)
- added M4a1 (Modern Mod)
- added XM8 (Modern Mod)
- added XM177e2 Colt Commando (Arsenal Mod SoC)
- added silencers and scopes (for arsenal weapons)
- added nightvision to seva suit
- added random trash and fireplaces
- added dreams
- added some scripted spawns (quest related)
- added a toolbox for repairing weapons and armor
- added a throwable flashlight (similar to signal rockets)
- Jupiter Underground is now redoable
- Cleaned up the HUD, made it smaller
- NPC Counter removed
- noise and visual indicators removed
- smaller warning icons in HUD
- removed &apos;slightly damaged&apos; icons for weapons, suit and helmet
- quick button indicators removed
- increased amount of blood
- new hit texture for monsters
- traders buy heavier damaged goods
- weight limit increased to 80kg
- added teleporters (increases the size of the maps a little bit)
- replaced the bolt with a throwing knife
- allowed weapons in base
- intro screens can now be skipped by a single press on Esc
- changed a lot of the vanilla spawns, made them more versatile
- reworked phantoms, poltergeists and psy dogs
- tweaked some of the monster relations
- increased the number of &apos;jobs&apos; on some smart terrains
- loading screen has been changed
- new item "Caff-Pow" (extra strong engergy drink)
- new item "Burn Protection"
- new Weaponsounds
- some vanilla weapons are a little stronger now
- most new weapons are a little weaker now
- new animation on low health (modified AMK script)
- new animation when bleeding (modified AMK script)
- possibility that the actor drops his weapon when badly hit (modified AMK script)
- new weather
- NPC, monsters and objects can be dragged
- far less food/drugs/vodka/knifes/flashlights when looting
- radiation is now really dangerous
- psi radiation is now really dangerous
- heat is now really dangerous
- Grenade/hit Indicator removed
- bandages only heal bleeding, no more health restore
- AI will only loot nearby bodies and is more aggressive
- added weapon descriptions (german/english)
- game starts at night
- monolith survive emissions. (messed up AI sometimes when they didn&apos;t)
- Custom upgrades for Sniper Rifles
- new toolkit for upgrading Sniper Rifles
- custom assault rifle upgrades
- custom submachine guns upgrades
- new achievement: Sharpshooter
- new achievement: Righteous Stalker
- new ammo .300 Lapua Magnum (AWM)
- new ammo 5.7x28mm (P90)
- new ammo 4.6x30mm (MP7)
- 7 different Acog Scopes with different reticles
- changed textures on almost all vanilla weapons
- Upgrades are more expensive
- added new sprint animations to some weapons (animations by Gosuke)
- blowouts can be survived in the open when equipped with enough medkits
- mutant bodies get removed every 12 hours

Credits:

This mod includes meshes and textures from the (Kevlar) Outfit Mod by Ricochet.
Some Weapon meshes, sounds and textures from the Modern Mod Alpha by Nemesis7773 and his Team were used.
Some Weapon meshes and textures from the Arsenal Mod for ShoC by Dester and Zereset were used.
Some (hud and effect related) Scripts from AMK Team were modified and used.
Additional textures by Gnomus, teh Snake and Millenia were also used.
The russian to english translation was done by Tagaziel.
Last but not least, GSC for making a great game!

Installation:

- Make sure you don&apos;t already have a gamedata folder in your Stalker CoP main directory. If you do, delete or rename it.
- Copy or move the gamedata folder from this mod to your Stalker CoP main dir.
- if you haven&apos;t played a Mod before, open fsgame.ltx with notepad and change the line "$game_data$ = false| true|" to "$game_data$ = true| true|"
- Start the game. A new game is required for the mod to work.

Notes:

- This mod is NOT compatible with other mods except from the Panoramic Mod by Argus. (if you want panoramic mod in place, install this mod first)


----------



## E_man

Ok, well, I'm gonna have to play SoC again, to wait till I get CoP. I never did beat it. Anyone suggest a good mod? The complete 2009 mod good?


----------



## antuk15

I'm between 10-15 Hours into COP, Loving it









1920x1080p, All sliders maxed out, Everything enabled and turned on, SSAO set to *HIGH* and so is Sun and Sun shafts quality.

With my single 4890 I get between 45-55fps during day and night and between 30-40fps during the morning with the sun rays out









4xMSAA drops the frame rate down to ~35fps during normal day time so it would unplayable in the morning when the sun shafts come out









Photobucket resized them from 1080p










































































Enjoy


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Ok, well, I'm gonna have to play SoC again, to wait till I get CoP. I never did beat it. Anyone suggest a good mod? The complete 2009 mod good?

Use the Oblivion Lost mod.


----------



## darkpower45

Wow Antuk those pics look WAY better than my game >.< i have everything maxed out but i get stupid line glitches... Pretty good Frame rate you got too. i got around 40-70 fps almost constantly. of course it drops with the sun rays but not nearly as much as it does in Clear Sky. I should get the american copy of the game, probably doesn't have as many glitches hahah. english is also a plus :O but i got a good translation patch WOO!


----------



## Chimeracaust

COP is now on steam, and if you own the first two games on your steam account, IT'S ONLY $19.99!!!


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in


----------



## kaxel

Stalker just seems like a watered down version of Fallout 3 to me...


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


Stalker just seems like a watered down version of Fallout 3 to me...


I kind of felt the opposite.


----------



## darkpower45

I'm glad Steam priced CoP at 20 bucks







the game is very short and isn't worth a whole 50-60 bucks


----------



## antuk15

New shots









Put SSAO, Sun and Sun Rays quality down to Medium and enabled DX10.1 with 4xMSAA + 4x transparency AA


























































It doesn't even have any texture/Lighting MODS yet either


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
COP is now on steam, and if you own the first two games on your steam account, IT'S ONLY $19.99!!!

You only need one of the first two. Clear Sky is $9.99, so it's like getting it for free if you don't have it yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
Stalker just seems like a watered down version of Fallout 3 to me...

How? S.T.A.L.K.E.R. came out before Fallout 3 anyways.


----------



## mdbsat

Thanks for the thread! I am downloading Pripyat now because of it









EDIT: It says it is in German on steam. Guess I will find out in about half an hour.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
I kind of felt the opposite.

Same. Its more like Fallout, with a better, more real setting, better weapons, better graphics, etc.


----------



## twistid

Which settings give the best graphics possible? HDAO , SSAO?


----------



## E_man

Thanks, I'll look at the oblivion mod.

And I like stalker way better than fallout.


----------



## mrfajita

I really never figured that one out, never took screenshots of all the ambient occlusion settings. Standard runs best for me, I know that much, and doesn't look much different than HBAO


----------



## mdbsat

The graphics when I play look nothing like the screenshots above. Is there something I am not doing correctly? When I run the benchmark it looks amazing but when I play the game it looks bad. It freaked me out so I played Crysis right after to see if there was something wrong with my comp and Crysis looks great. Confused.









Hope I get it figured out because I love the game. Downloaded it form steam btw.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
The graphics when I play look nothing like the screenshots above. Is there something I am not doing correctly? When I run the benchmark it looks amazing but when I play the game it looks bad. It freaked me out so I played Crysis right after to see if there was something wrong with my comp and Crysis looks great. Confused.









Hope I get it figured out because I love the game. Downloaded it form steam btw.

I have the same thing, its the sun that looks different. For me I always have a massive light bloom around the sun, regardless of settings. My friend's looks like your screenshots


----------



## mdbsat

Does anyone know how I can switch from DX10 to 11 or even 9? I noticed the person who posted the screenshots said he switched to DX10. Maybe thats my problem?


----------



## mrfajita

Renderer setting, in the graphics settings. DX9 will be Full Dynamic Lighting, DX10 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting, DX11 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting (DX11)


----------



## Chimeracaust

Damn I loving this game already, I think the best beginning to a STALKER game yet. I am cranking everything, no aa, and it look pretty damn good.

HBAO or HDAO

I am running HDAO for the moment. What's the major difference?

EDIT just found the difference, HBAO is horizon based ambient occlusion, which is nice.

HDAO is High Definition Ambient Occlusion and it is DX11 only. I am running that mode, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Renderer setting, in the graphics settings. DX9 will be Full Dynamic Lighting, DX10 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting, DX11 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting (DX11)


Thanks! That did it. Looks great now









I am digging the game so far.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

CoP guys, I need some advice.

Okay, so I am at the trainstation place and i already got all the documents at Jupiter plant. Right now I need to get a suit that has a closed cycle breathing unit on it - the trader at the station has a SEVA suit with just that for around 37,000 Rubbles. I currently have around 25,000 rubbles. Where in the 'around jupiter' area can I find some artifacts to sell? I already found the mama's beads at the cement factory, I found the artifact that was just beside the air purification building or whatever that place was, and finally I found the artifact that was in the "Parking lot" that had 2 zombies hanging out there, and it had all those electric anomalies.

Other than these 3 locations, where can I find some artifacts for money? I have the best detector so the actual locating process shouldn't be too challenging.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


CoP guys, I need some advice.

Okay, so I am at the trainstation place and i already got all the documents at Jupiter plant. Right now I need to get a suit that has a closed cycle breathing unit on it - the trader at the station has a SEVA suit with just that for around 37,000 Rubbles. I currently have around 25,000 rubbles. Where in the 'around jupiter' area can I find some artifacts to sell? I already found the mama's beads at the cement factory, I found the artifact that was just beside the air purification building or whatever that place was, and finally I found the artifact that was in the "Parking lot" that had 2 zombies hanging out there, and it had all those electric anomalies.

Other than these 3 locations, where can I find some artifacts for money? I have the best detector so the actual locating process shouldn't be too challenging.


Go to anywhere there are anomalies. there is one on the north edge of the map, there is the big one just north of the Jupiter factory, and a few more, plus lots back at Zaton.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Damn I loving this game already, I think the best beginning to a STALKER game yet. I am cranking everything, no aa, and it look pretty damn good.

HBAO or HDAO

I am running HDAO for the moment. What's the major difference?

EDIT just found the difference, HBAO is horizon based ambient occlusion, which is nice.

HDAO is High Definition Ambient Occlusion and it is DX11 only. I am running that mode, looks pretty sweet.


Sweet thanks for that info, I have always wondered why HDAO made no difference for me.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Go to anywhere there are anomalies. there is one on the north edge of the map, there is the big one just north of the Jupiter factory, and a few more, plus lots back at Zaton.


You mean like Anomaly fields, right? Because If i ever pass by one of the large, 'unique' anomalies my detector doesn't show anything.

Thanks though, I never picked up any artifacts in Zaton, It will probably be worth going back for.


----------



## mrfajita

Yes. I know for sure there are some in those two I noted.


----------



## chronicbucks

if i have never played a STALKER game before...is this ok to just start playing?? I downloaded the benchmark a few days ago and got around to running it, graphics look amazing!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


if i have never played a STALKER game before...is this ok to just start playing?? I downloaded the benchmark a few days ago and got around to running it, graphics look amazing!


Sure. SoC is probably preferred to start with but really, Call of Pripyat's prologue thingy explains what's going on pretty well.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


if i have never played a STALKER game before...is this ok to just start playing?? I downloaded the benchmark a few days ago and got around to running it, graphics look amazing!


I say get SoC, play it with the 2009 complete mod, and then you can get COP for 19$ on steam.

Warning, even though SoC is an amazing game, the first hour or two really horrible and may make you think that the whole game sucks. It doesn't just the first hour or so.

If you are a total graphics whore, than maybe you do want to start with COP, it's also better paced and mostly bug free from what I hear.


----------



## Wildhazz

Guys I'm having trouble with DX11 it's isn't showing on option settings - Max - advanced DX10..
I don't know if it is for drivers? 10.1 - Win 7 7100

Anyone having this problem? I have an XFX5870.
I remember been able to select DX11 on benchmark.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
Guys I'm having trouble with DX11 it's isn't showing on option settings - Max - advanced DX10..
I don't know if it is for drivers? 10.1 - Win 7 7100

Anyone having this problem? I have an XFX5870.
I remember been able to select DX11 on benchmark.

eh I dunno. Check your drivers? Could you fill out your sig rig please?


----------



## twistid

Does anyone know where the "Fang" Anomaly is? I have to find a "Gravi" and everyone says the fang anomaly but there is none? Not even on this walkthrough map

http://guides.gamepressure.com/stalk...de.asp?ID=8991

I figured they meant "Claw" anomaly and it was just lost in translation, but there are no gravi's there.


----------



## mrfajita

Did you collect both artifacts from the Claw? One is in the tunnel kinda behind the main part, a little hard to get to but there are two artifacts, I think one is a Gravi.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
Guys I'm having trouble with DX11 it's isn't showing on option settings - Max - advanced DX10..
I don't know if it is for drivers? 10.1 - Win 7 7100

Anyone having this problem? I have an XFX5870.
I remember been able to select DX11 on benchmark.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Renderer setting, in the graphics settings. DX9 will be Full Dynamic Lighting, DX10 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting, DX11 is Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting (DX11)

If you are saying that you do not see it there then I am not sure what to do.

I am playing it in DX11 and I have to say it still doesnt look anywhere near as good as the benchmark. Still a great game though.


----------



## SpykeZ

buddy of mine just finished his mod for pripyat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsilon*
It is done!

It comes complete with a ton of audio and visual atmosphere improvements and better models and textures for most things








It will make the game look and sound as it should've from the start.
This package will serve as a base on which you can put other mods that actually change the gameplay or add to it.
You won't need texture or model mods with this though.

Just extract into your _S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat_ folder and replace everything. It's fully compatible with vanilla game saves.

The "addon" package fixes the nightvision sound and improves the scopes and durability in the game. It's an optional installation, but I would recommend it. Same procedure to install as the other one, install this after the first as it is an _addon_

File 1
File 2
File 3
File 4
File 5
File 6
Addon

Also you can put the following file in your /documents/S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat folder for increased visual stuff, god rays etc. user.ltx - remember to edit your resolution at the very bottom of the file with something like notepad.

Steve Jobs propaganda
It's amazing how easy it is to get Call of Pripyat looking so fantastic!, this mod is amazing and it's so simple to get setup. The sounds sound great the textures look great and it's just amazing!

Before

After


----------



## Wildhazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
If you are saying that you do not see it there then I am not sure what to do.

I am playing it in DX11 and I have to say it still doesnt look anywhere near as good as the benchmark. Still a great game though.

Mmm.. look at this:










Maybe the one with nothing is DX11? weird.. a glitch?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
Mmm.. look at this:










Maybe the one with nothing is DX11? weird.. a glitch?

Possibly. When I select it though it clearly says DX11. Hope you get it working


----------



## twistid

What are the best mods to date for Stalker COP?

Here is the official mod forum: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...pe=xr3&lang=en

I was thinking Atmosfear, it looks like it makes CoP's sky look extremly better ; http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call...pyat/index.php , however it says "Replaced vanilla blowout sequence." I thought "Vanilla" was some sort of mod for an older Stalker game?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
What are the best mods to date for Stalker COP?

Here is the official mod forum: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...pe=xr3&lang=en

I was thinking Atmosfear, it looks like it makes CoP's sky look extremly better ; http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call...pyat/index.php , however it says "Replaced vanilla blowout sequence." I thought "Vanilla" was some sort of mod for an older Stalker game?

the Only mod you need is the complete 2009 mod along with their realism gun mod.

LURK is alright but there were some really stupid bugs and additions to the game that got really annoying


----------



## twistid

Complete 2009 is for Shadow of Chernobyl ?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Complete 2009 is for Shadow of Chernobyl ?

yup...

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...-exe-installer (make sure you click the "read more" button to get the link to the patch)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...weapons-add-on

Check out the images here
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...sc091#imagebox


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
Mmm.. look at this:










Maybe the one with nothing is DX11? weird.. a glitch?

scroll down right to the bottom its a the bottom mate dx11 setting.


----------



## twistid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
yup...

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...-exe-installer (make sure you click the "read more" button to get the link to the patch)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...weapons-add-on

Check out the images here
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...sc091#imagebox

I was asking for mods for Pripyat







But 2009 does look nice for CS.


----------



## Munkypoo7

I just beat pripyat, done all the side missions *i think*... game rocked, only downside was the quick and painless ending... choppers home, the end, boo









Just running around free-stalker mode basically, grabbing artifacts and growing my wealth for no good reason, got my exo-skeleton maxed to my liking (thankfully they included a running upgrade, totally worth it) with an FT200m (3k-ish AP rounds that got accumulated from the auto deposit), "March" auto UCP pistol, fun







, and of course, the overly powerful gauss rifle lol

Game was great... anything else left after the game is done though? Other than free stalker-ing? Its kinda boring not having any more tasks to do


----------



## Wildhazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badger6021* 
scroll down right to the bottom its a the bottom mate dx11 setting.

I can't scroll down..


----------



## Fusion Racing

Epic fail - CoP is Â£15 on steam if you own SoC or CS. I do own the collectors edition of SoC but because I cant activate it on steam I'm not allowed the Â£5 off. However someone who bought SoC when it was on offer for like Â£3 is allowed the money off. Sent a support ticket, hopefully they'll either let me have the money off or gift me SoC on steam so I can take advantage of the offer. If not I'll just have to "pimp" the game.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
I can't scroll down..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Could you fill out your sig rig please?

Yes please fill out your sig...


----------



## Wildhazz

How do I "fill the sig" lol


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
How do I "fill the sig" lol

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
I was asking for mods for Pripyat







But 2009 does look nice for CS.

2009 is for SOC, not CS, and my apologies, all these abbreviations are getting to me lmao.

I posted a mod a few posts above for pripyat







Buddy of mine did it


----------



## Miked270

I'm having NUMEROUS problems and extremely pissed right now

1) I also do not see the option to enable dx11 (I have a 5850 and running CCC 10.1)

2) When I try to start a new game in DX10 render mode the game hangs up after selecting the skill level. It just freezes the screen and nothing happens.

3) When I launch the game in dx9 it takes literally like 5 minutes to load, literally. The meter barely moves. It also appears that it's only using a single core when loading as core 1 sits at 100% and the others remain at 0-1%

4) When the game finally starts if I try pressing the esc key to pull up the menu it takes about 15-30 seconds and again it shoots my core 1 to 100%, ***?

Something is seriously wrong....


----------



## Wildhazz

That happened to me too, make sure you're not running the game on compatibility mode.

I still can't enable DX11 Option - must be 10.1 glitch?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildhazz* 
That happened to me too, make sure you're not running the game on compatibility mode.

I still can't enable DX11 Option - must be 10.1 glitch?

This actually really helped me. I did not know that it I selected ONE game to run in compatibility mode in Steam(using shortcut) it would run ALL my games in compatibility mode! That is pretty lame. I have to change it time I play one of the games I need to play in compatibility mode.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Count me in please









SOC w/ 2009 Complete/Extreme Graphics 1.0/ Shaders from Sky4ce

Clear Sky w/CS Graphics Quality mod 1.0/Some things from Sharper/Better lighing, Depth of field and FPS/Atmosfear 1.0/Metal, concrete pack part 1/Realism mod Pack

COP w/ S.M.R.T.E.R 0.41 alpha/ Argus Panaramic mod/ Atmosfear 1.2/ Atmosfear Blowout 1.0/ Realistic Weapons 1.1/ Hires Pistol pack/ More camp fire Music

Thats My current setups but I Switch and try stuff out all the time.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miked270* 
I'm having NUMEROUS problems and extremely pissed right now

1) I also do not see the option to enable dx11 (I have a 5850 and running CCC 10.1)

2) When I try to start a new game in DX10 render mode the game hangs up after selecting the skill level. It just freezes the screen and nothing happens.

3) When I launch the game in dx9 it takes literally like 5 minutes to load, literally. The meter barely moves. It also appears that it's only using a single core when loading as core 1 sits at 100% and the others remain at 0-1%

4) When the game finally starts if I try pressing the esc key to pull up the menu it takes about 15-30 seconds and again it shoots my core 1 to 100%, ***?

Something is seriously wrong....

Have you tried reverting your OC/ core unlocking to stock? It's very strange to have that many problems.
Are you sure you've got the newest directx redist installed? That would explain no DX11 option.


----------



## Wildhazz

This update?

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...ibutable.shtml

If not can you post a link to the correct one? thanks in advance.

Edit: Well I installed that and still no DX11..


----------



## Zigee

I'm in. Love SoC.


----------



## Wildhazz

For anyone having trouble with DX11 in COP make sure you have W7 Ultimate or 7600RC or you won't see the option.
I installed Ultimate and not a problem now.


----------



## Wildhazz

Great.. now I'm getting blurry text on DX11 .. anyone?


----------



## TehStone

I'm in!


----------



## mrfajita

In one week we have gotten 27 members. Awesome!


----------



## Section-9

Add me to members list.









<<---- huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan


















Got it a while back while lurking the GSC forums and stumbled upon a thread that some guy (thank you!) was putting together a design for a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin.

(limited amount made for those interested) so he asked who was interested we pitched in the money after his design was approved and GSC agreed too.

Yellow side glows in the dark.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
Add me to members list.









<<---- huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan


















Got it a while back while lurking the GSC forums and stumbled upon a thread that some guy (thank you!) was putting together a design for a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin.

(limited amount made for those interested) so he asked who was interested we pitched in the money after his design was approved and GSC agreed too.

Yellow side glows in the dark.

















want


----------



## badger6021

add me im loving the new stalker and maxed out with everything full on it looks awsome and good fps


----------



## [Teh Root]

Add me as well, I'm playing CoP right now, but I am going to do a refresh play of CS and SoC.


----------



## Vonkeonig

Add me in ! =] Love stalker....


----------



## ambientmf

Hey guys, don't have any screens but I've recorded a few short clips of my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl experience.
So far, I've uploaded a couple clips of the guitar playing to YouTube, along with my first encounter with the bloodsucker.
Check 'em out and count me in!


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
Add me to members list.









<<---- huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan


















Got it a while back while lurking the GSC forums and stumbled upon a thread that some guy (thank you!) was putting together a design for a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin.

(limited amount made for those interested) so he asked who was interested we pitched in the money after his design was approved and GSC agreed too.

Yellow side glows in the dark.









That is awesome, I want one!

Added all people who asked.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ambientmf* 
Hey guys, don't have any screens but I've recorded a few short clips of my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl experience.
So far, I've uploaded a couple clips of the guitar playing to YouTube, along with my first encounter with the bloodsucker.
Check 'em out and count me in!

(removed youtube videos)
What difficulty do you play with?
I remember when i was in lab X18 (Strelok's hide out, where you are) it was not that easy for me...


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Is anyone else finding CoP very hard to get into? It seems like Clear Sky in the sense that it starts off VERY slowly and then there is a breakout point where the game takes off...problem is, 8 hours in and I haven't found that point







I am just about to enter through the tunnels into Pripyat so I am very hopeful that this is the point where the game takes off.

I really hope it picks up soon. 8 hours in and I have probably fired about 6-8 clips and only killed a handful of creatures. So far its kinda boring walking for miles at a time to find documents.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
(removed youtube videos)
What difficulty do you play with?
I remember when i was in lab X18 (Strelok's hide out, where you are) it was not that easy for me...

Those videos are Agroprom Underground, not X18.


----------



## Sanders54

Add me to the list


----------



## nikolauska

Add me also. Just going back to play some COP.


----------



## mrfajita

Will do.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08* 
Is anyone else finding CoP very hard to get into? It seems like Clear Sky in the sense that it starts off VERY slowly and then there is a breakout point where the game takes off...problem is, 8 hours in and I haven't found that point







I am just about to enter through the tunnels into Pripyat so I am very hopeful that this is the point where the game takes off.

I really hope it picks up soon. 8 hours in and I have probably fired about 6-8 clips and only killed a handful of creatures. So far its kinda boring walking for miles at a time to find documents.









It's much more sandbox than the previous two games, you have all these side missions which you can do at your leisure. I'm 16 hours in and not even in jupiter underground yet. And I'm liking this game even more than I liked SOC.

As for my stats,
100 mutants killed, 130 stalkers killed, 13 stashes found, 40 artifacts found, 45 missions completed, 6 zone days and 9 emissions survived.

My suggestion is, take more time to smell the roses, do some scavving and side missions. Or turn up the difficulty so that the payoff of side missions is required to have good enough equipment to move on in the game.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
It's much more sandbox than the previous two games, you have all these side missions which you can do at your leisure. I'm 16 hours in and not even in jupiter underground yet. And I'm liking this game even more than I liked SOC.

As for my stats,
100 mutants killed, 130 stalkers killed, 13 stashes found, 40 artifacts found, 45 missions completed, 6 zone days and 9 emissions survived.

My suggestion is, take more time to smell the roses, do some scavving and side missions. Or turn up the difficulty so that the payoff of side missions is required to have good enough equipment to move on in the game.

That's a lot of found artifacts. Is it as much of a pain in the rear to find artifacts as in Clear Sky? It was nearly impossible until you ponied up for an expensive detector in Clear Sky, so I hope they fixed that...


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
That's a lot of found artifacts. Is it as much of a pain in the rear to find artifacts as in Clear Sky? It was nearly impossible until you ponied up for an expensive detector in Clear Sky, so I hope they fixed that...

You can find good detectors on dead stalkers. I have two Veles detectors, and trying to find one more so I can get the Svarog detector. It is fun getting them, climbing on crazy warped **** to get to an artifact.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
2009 is for SOC, not CS, and my apologies, all these abbreviations are getting to me lmao.

The Complete mod for CS should be released soon.
Source

Oh, add me to the list, love the series.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
The Complete mod for CS should be released soon.
Source

Awesome, when that comes out I may actually play Clear Sky.


----------



## ambientmf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
(removed youtube videos)
What difficulty do you play with?
I remember when i was in lab X18 (Strelok's hide out, where you are) it was not that easy for me...

Stalker difficulty.
I'm such a noob sometimes 'cause even on that difficulty, I get slaughtered.
For the first hour or so into SoC, I couldn't really get into the game because of the learning curve (not that steep but you have to get used to the strength of enemy NPC's) but now I love it.

Just about to enter the lab in the Dark Valley (X16?).
Any advice before I head inside?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
That's a lot of found artifacts. Is it as much of a pain in the rear to find artifacts as in Clear Sky? It was nearly impossible until you ponied up for an expensive detector in Clear Sky, so I hope they fixed that...

I actually think that the bear is the best detector, only issue is it won't detect some fancier artifacts. It gives you direction in the XY plane, as well as absolute proximity to the artifact, where the veles gives you location in the XY plane. So it can be pretty annoying when there's multi-level stuff going on, and the artifact is below you.

Also, artifacts respawn after blowouts, and if you do a mission for the scientists, you can know when and what artifact is in a given anomalous area.


----------



## P3c4h2

I really liked SOC desolate atmosphere but I stopped right before the last area because I didn't think I had the right armor or something and going back through that one area respawned some guys who were mad at me. I mean both sides were mad at me so it was really tough to go back to find armor.

But even though I really enjoyed it, those animation bugs with people getting stuck in walls and campfires were a bit ridculous even with the patches. And the random quest bugs were annoying.

I have Clear Sky unstarted from Steam so I'll have to wait on COP.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


COP w/ S.M.R.T.E.R 0.41 alpha/ Argus Panaramic mod/ Atmosfear 1.2/ Atmosfear Blowout 1.0/ Realistic Weapons 1.1/ Hires Pistol pack/ More camp fire Music

Thats My current setups but I Switch and try stuff out all the time.


I was under the impression that SMRTER 0.41 is only compatible with Argus Panaramic mod.

@mrfajita: I also asked a while back to be added to this club. Can you please include me in this club.


----------



## antuk15

Been tweaking the game with different textures, lighting ...etc...etc...









Experimenting with some settings :










































This is how it looks now :


































































Last 4 shots


----------



## Chimeracaust

Nice screen shots.


----------



## jimwest

Anyone remember STALKER:SoC vanilla? No mods, everything high. Not sure if AA is on, doesn't look like it from the screens.


















EDIT: First pic was with my 7950GT, 2nd one was with my 8800GT


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Been tweaking the game with different textures, lighting ...etc...etc...









Experimenting with some settings :

Last 4 shots









TBH, it's a bit overdone for my tastes. Too much bloom, too much godrays, too much brightness. But that's just me.

What settings were you playing with? I might want to have a go with them, just a bit more conservatively.


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## mrfajita

Installing L.U.R.K. for Shadow of Chernobyl now, will post screenshots after I play it a bit.


----------



## Rpg2

Just finished Clear Sky and ShoC (w/ Complete 2009) in that order on Veteran in the last 2-3 weeks, got my 5850, and will grab Call of Pripyat sometime this week.

These games can be brutal. I had to rely on every single scrap of food and bandages looted from bodies for health in the last segments of ShoC, and I had to dumb down the difficulty in CS during that _very last_ stretch of the NPP with all the emission shaking, bullet spraying Monolith guys, and dieing too many times from two shots.

If those two games have taught me anything to expect in Call of Pripyat's ending, it's that there will likely be zombie-like masses of Monolith guys suited up in exoskeletons for the end game. That and I realized that I, for some strange reason, prefer taking down those beastly geared Monolith soldiers in a bullet eating Seva Suit and Green Ecologist Suit. Guess I just like a challenge.









I gatta say......I prefer the environment of Clear Sky over ShoC. It's a tad too barren for my tastes, but has better environment obviously. Clear Sky spoiled me with it's faction war (buggy, but cool), artifact and upgrade system (everything is junk in ShoC), and environment (expected more stalkers in ShoC). From Brain Scorcher to end game in ShoC, it felt like there were more Monolith soldiers in that segment of the game than stalkers in the whole zone.....

It'd be a crime not to be a member of this club.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


TBH, it's a bit overdone for my tastes. *Too much bloom, too much godrays, too much brightness*. But that's just me.

What settings were you playing with? I might want to have a go with them, just a bit more conservatively.


I haven't messed/altered any of those.....


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I haven't messed/altered any of those.....


Well what did you change ??? user.ltx etc ?


----------



## pez

So is this one a new game, or is it like Clear Sky from a different squad or whatever? I'm thinking of getting it, but not sure if its worth it yet. If the deal is still going on, I'm eligible for the $20 deal.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I sure am glad I came back to Yanov.

Found a bunch more artifacts just in the southern area.

Before:









After:


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


So is this one a new game, or is it like Clear Sky from a different squad or whatever? I'm thinking of getting it, but not sure if its worth it yet. If the deal is still going on, I'm eligible for the $20 deal.


So much better than Clear Sky, definitely a new game. It takes place after SoC.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
I sure am glad I came back to Yanov.

Found a bunch more artifacts just in the southern area.

Before:
After:

So somebody stole all your artifacts?! (you've got before and after mixed up)

What are the two fist artifacts, the dark green one and one that sortta resembles a key beside it? They're in both pics. Never seen those before.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


So somebody stole all your artifacts?! (you've got before and after mixed up)

What are the two fist artifacts, the dark green one and one that sortta resembles a key beside it? They're in both pics. Never seen those before.


No, it is correctly before and after. Look closely at how much money I have. That is before and after selling them.

That special green one is the Oasis artifact, you have to go through a puzzle to get it. Oh yeah and the key, that's... A key.

Guide here


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


So much better than Clear Sky, definitely a new game. It takes place after SoC.


Eh, I'm thinking I might take the plunge. I played a small bit of SoC...probably around 10-20 minutes of it and it was just slow to me.


----------



## poroboszcz

I've started playing it yesterday. The gameplay is pretty cool, but some of the mechanics are like from 2005 (e.g. crouching). Also I hate how the guy is loosing breath after running no more then 50 meters. I smoke about pack a day and barely ever move, and can do better than that.


----------



## bushwickbill

I just started playing COP about two hours ago, And one thing right off the bat I am curious about. When your in a loading screen, One of the texts says that if you are good to people that you might get gifts or something to that effect. Now if you happen to kill some people walking around in the game but manage to kill all the witnesses, How do the people not around know if you have been good or bad?
Hope that made sense? Because in the beginning I just had to shoot these three guys that were rolling around. Took their stuff. But about an hour later I saw that loading screen text and said to myself oops?!
Will I still get a gift from people?
Just wondering how the game A.I. works? Does everything you do get monitored by some Big brother or something? Or do you just have to be seen and reported doing bad things to made out to be a bad guy?
Cheers, And great thread !


----------



## middydj

In it to win it !


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*


I just started playing COP about two hours ago, And one thing right off the bat I am curious about. When your in a loading screen, One of the texts says that if you are good to people that you might get gifts or something to that effect. Now if you happen to kill some people walking around in the game but manage to kill all the witnesses, How do the people not around know if you have been good or bad?
Hope that made sense? Because in the beginning I just had to shoot these three guys that were rolling around. Took their stuff. But about an hour later I saw that loading screen text and said to myself oops?!
Will I still get a gift from people?
Just wondering how the game A.I. works? Does everything you do get monitored by some Big brother or something? Or do you just have to be seen and reported doing bad things to made out to be a bad guy?
Cheers, And great thread !


I never figured this out either. Kill one guy in the beginning, and someone of the same faction at the very end will be mad at you.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


No, it is correctly before and after. Look closely at how much money I have. That is before and after selling them.

That special green one is the Oasis artifact, you have to go through a puzzle to get it. Oh yeah and the key, that's... A key.

Guide here 


I went down there just exploring, and I figured I needed some piece of information (from stalkers) to get further. Thanks for the post, +rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


I never figured this out either. Kill one guy in the beginning, and someone of the same faction at the very end will be mad at you.


I'm pretty sure I killed some stalkers cuz they looted my kills before I could get to them, I still get goodies daily or whatever it is. I wipe my ass with medpacks so it doesn't really matter to me anyhow


----------



## Nelson2011

I like to watch bandits and stalkers fight each other it's so funny, but when i get bored i just kill everyone lol


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I watched a dog kill a couple bandits then I took their gear.

Generally I don't go hostile if the others do not. However, that group of neutral monolith i slaughtered because I couldn't find anyone who wanted them.


----------



## bushwickbill

So Basically I need to restart my Game of I want to stay neutral to get the most out of the Game?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bushwickbill* 
So Basically I need to restart my Game of I want to stay neutral to get the most out of the Game?

I don't think killing a few stalkers matters much.
I believe the tip displayed on the loading screen refers to the decicions you make during certain quests: For example at one point you will have make the choice to help the stalkers or the bandits.


----------



## KaiZ51

Hey guys, I'm thinking of starting to play the first game again, so that I can buy and go on to the other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. I never managed to finish the first one, got to maybe about halfway through the game.

My question is, do you think I should play with mods or without mods? And if with mods, which do you think I should use?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Hey guys, I'm thinking of starting to play the first game again, so that I can buy and go on to the other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. I never managed to finish the first one, got to maybe about halfway through the game.

My question is, do you think I should play with mods or without mods? And if with mods, which do you think I should use?


Without is fine. Be sure to patch the game to the latest version though, it fixes a lot of the crashing.

The only mod that ever interested me for SoC was the unlimited carry mod, so you weren't governed by the 60kg max.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I like guns.


----------



## Gandalf

Ah, Stalker is by far the best game ever made...I only wish they had a mmo-style multiplayer feature. That would be badass.


----------



## Rpg2

Just played CoP for 5 minutes and I already love how the npc have their own agendas. Traveled with some Loners to a fire anomaly and snagged an artifact! I'm sure it's the same for everyone else though, but it's awesome!

By the way, does anyone here run an OSD with CoP? LIke from Rivatuner or Afterburner? Afterburner doesn't work for me, but it does know what frames I'm getting in the monitoring screen.


----------



## dragonxwas

add me..
m crazy about stalker series..completely..


----------



## Exostenza

Count me in, I just bear CoP today! I own all 3 game son steam and an extra hard copy of SoC and CS









Also all those screenies look horrible without the FoV hack. Come on guys it looks like you are playing a console game zoomed in like that!!!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

My current stash in CoP:










The burer:









And an old shot of the ferris wheel from SoC


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Without is fine. Be sure to patch the game to the latest version though, it fixes a lot of the crashing.

The only mod that ever interested me for SoC was the unlimited carry mod, so you weren't governed by the 60kg max.

Cool, thanks.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaiZ51* 
Hey guys, I'm thinking of starting to play the first game again, so that I can buy and go on to the other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. I never managed to finish the first one, got to maybe about halfway through the game.

My question is, do you think I should play with mods or without mods? And if with mods, which do you think I should use?

The Complete 2009 mod makes SoC look totally sweet, and adds some cool features like gun/suit repairs. I'd use that. Unless you want to change the gameplay a bit more dramatically (w/o the graphics upgrade), then try oblivion lost.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Made it to Pripyat, fun place...


----------



## Nelson2011

Who has ordered everything from nimble? i have


----------



## Nelson2011

woot just finished the game right now so awesome but so many crashes the last part of the game!!!! lol


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I finished Call of Pripyat last night, which means I have completed each of the games in the series so far.

I never crashed with CoP.


----------



## Nelson2011

I think it crashed because of my 5770 lol I had the russian version for while and played it with my two 4870's and not even a single crash.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Just finished COP today. I guess it has to live up to the legacy of the older games by making the last few hours suck


----------



## Lumpiia

So I was playing SoC today and since I went down the road from the first outpost that you go to (the one with wolf) and found 3 Military solders on the strip of road, since I wanted an AK I killed them, after a bit of work and hit and run.

To my dismay about 15 Spetnaz solders came to exterminate the village. It was the most epic battle....they killed everyone but me and 1 other guy.

Man..this is why i love this game









Oh..and add me to the list!


----------



## MacG32

Sent the PM







Hope to be added soon. This is a great game and never the same twice


----------



## mrfajita

Got to Pripyat in CoP last night, its sweet


----------



## flashbulb

still working on soc, but can i join?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Anyone have this problem?

After I speak to Kozalsky about "gary told me about the incident with the mercenaries", after we finish the dialogue, Kozalsky just stands there looking around as if in a cut scene, but it seems to be stuck. It doesn't freeze or anything, but I cannot escape the cut-scene style camera, although it is 1st person. As if there is meant to be cut-scene dialogue, but it will not initiate.


----------



## Exostenza

I beat it almost 100 percent with no crashes either!

w00t the game rocks! I am stoked to replay it in a while when a complete mod for it comes out like SoC.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
I beat it almost 100 percent with no crashes either!

w00t the game rocks! I am stoked to replay it in a while when a complete mod for it comes out like SoC.

The L.U.R.K. team is currently working on LURK 1.1 for SOC and moving LURK to COP. Should be good times.


----------



## mrfajita

Wow 42 members!

I am trying to play LURK for SoC, but it is nowhere near as enjoyable as Oblivion Lost.


----------



## fireman

I can has joins?









OT: I'm stuck in CS, I've got like 3 med kits; I can't go anywhere (main bases) because I'm in the Red forest and those guys with the gas masks keep raping me so easily









Anyways can't wait for the 2010 CS mod or whatever it is


----------



## broddam

I have finally gotten really into the gameplay of SoC with Complete 2009. Just recently gotten to "The Bar" and one of the first missions I did was to go find the guys lost rifle (family heirloom). Of course spent quite a long time in that zone doing this or that but i did finally find the rifle. Well before I found it I notice it was getting dark and told myself to hurry, but it was very dark before I found it. Well by then, the dogs were ALL out, i think i saw a couple of invisible ghosts or mutants or something, I dont know. Too busy running from a ton of dogs.

Bad thing was though, as i was about to leave that zone and be back in the zone with the Bar in it, you have to go thru like a brick hallway, well as i ran into the hallway, a guy was standing there, needless to say i blew hi head off with a shotgun. As he fell i saw another running up the hall towards me. Righet as he rounded the corner, and just before I blew his head off I saw they were wearing Duty uniforms. Too late..already wasted them. needless to say i had to fight my way thru a checkpoint. But once I was back in the zone with the bar, none of the Duty guys were hostile, so I guess all is good.

I guess a mixture of all i just went through, really pulled me into that game. Glad i finally got past the boring beginning. I also know my explanation of what i just went through does not even compare to how fun it really was, haha.


----------



## minus.fireal

Add me to the list please.
Played through CoP once, now replaying it with S.M.R.T.E.R.


----------



## Exostenza

On steam it says more than 2 million copies of CoP sold.

WOW!


----------



## Nelson2011

Amazing lol I've been playing the pre-alpha's builds and they are so funny lol. The 1935 build is awesome it has all the levels in it.


----------



## Exostenza

With my new found insomnia I am going to go through SoC with the complete mod.


----------



## mrfajita

Please people, PM me for being added. I unsubscribed to this because my inbox was getting flooded with updates of this thread.


----------



## broddam

HAHA, I just got to Lab X18.....Didnt last very long either. Then decided i was a little too tired to be in that creepy of an area for now. Died, turned it off and decided to wait till tomorrow night. has to be done at night though. Its amazing how the time of day in real life can add to a gaming experience.


----------



## iDeal

Can someone possibly tell me/point me in the right direction of DX10.1/Maxed out configs for COP?

Many thanks.

+rep

LOVE THIS SERIES!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broddam*


I have finally gotten really into the gameplay of SoC with Complete 2009. Just recently gotten to "The Bar" and one of the first missions I did was to go find the guys lost rifle (family heirloom). Of course spent quite a long time in that zone doing this or that but i did finally find the rifle. Well before I found it I notice it was getting dark and told myself to hurry, but it was very dark before I found it. Well by then, the dogs were ALL out, i think i saw a couple of invisible ghosts or mutants or something, I dont know. Too busy running from a ton of dogs.

Bad thing was though, as i was about to leave that zone and be back in the zone with the Bar in it, you have to go thru like a brick hallway, well as i ran into the hallway, a guy was standing there, needless to say i blew hi head off with a shotgun. As he fell i saw another running up the hall towards me. Righet as he rounded the corner, and just before I blew his head off I saw they were wearing Duty uniforms. Too late..already wasted them. needless to say i had to fight my way thru a checkpoint. But once I was back in the zone with the bar, none of the Duty guys were hostile, so I guess all is good.

I guess a mixture of all i just went through, really pulled me into that game. Glad i finally got past the boring beginning. I also know my explanation of what i just went through does not even compare to how fun it really was, haha.


So ... when you grabbed the family rifle, did you notice The Freeman laying nearby, and pilfer the desert eagle from his corpse?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broddam*


HAHA, I just got to Lab X18.....Didnt last very long either. Then decided i was a little too tired to be in that creepy of an area for now. Died, turned it off and decided to wait till tomorrow night. has to be done at night though. Its amazing how the time of day in real life can add to a gaming experience.


I trust you haven't played either of the other two games before, so this will be your first experience with all the, um, hazards, down in that lab? It's a lot cooler playing that part when you've never had to deal w/any of the new enemies/anomalies that are down there ever before in your life.

I'm jealous you get to be playing SoC for the first time ... there's nothing quite like the first time of playin that game.


----------



## beelzebub_75

I just finished CoP last night and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed... the game didn't seem as long as the previous two titles. I even tried to do all of the side missions, but still it seemed short. Of course, I'm going to play through it again and hopefully I missed a bunch of quests.

I would type more, but I don't know how to hide stuff for possible spoilers. All this talk of the previous two titles is making me want to reinstall them and run through them again. Thanks!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75* 
I just finished CoP last night and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed... the game didn't seem as long as the previous two titles. I even tried to do all of the side missions, but still it seemed short. Of course, I'm going to play through it again and hopefully I missed a bunch of quests.

I would type more, but I don't know how to hide stuff for possible spoilers. All this talk of the previous two titles is making me want to reinstall them and run through them again. Thanks!









I finished last night too. I thought it was sweet, but a bit too easy, at least on Stalker difficulty.

There are tons of side quests, many of which you probably missed ... I know I would have missed a bunch if I hadn't consulted a walkthrough. Apparently some that you only get if you take certain actions at various points (like siding with duty or freedom, which I never did).

Most only disappointment was that I really was expecting a much longer 'ending sequence', along the lines of Limansk/Hospital, or CNPP/real ending of SoC. I wish they'd added a fourth level that was like either of those two ... a long slog chock-full of well armed baddies ... where you die all the time. Other than that, it was pretty awesome, I thought.


----------



## broddam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I trust you haven't played either of the other two games before, so this will be your first experience with all the, um, hazards, down in that lab? It's a lot cooler playing that part when you've never had to deal w/any of the new enemies/anomalies that are down there ever before in your life.

I'm jealous you get to be playing SoC for the first time ... there's nothing quite like the first time of playin that game.



hahah, your exactly right. this is my first play through and i am very much enjoying it. I had heard about X18 before i got to it so actually yesterday afternoon I was headed to it. i actually stopped playing till everyone went to bed and it was dark so i could really get into it. Well, i got so into i had to turn it off, haha. Am looking forward to about 930ish tonight or so so I can go at it again.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broddam*


hahah, your exactly right. this is my first play through and i am very much enjoying it. I had heard about X18 before i got to it so actually yesterday afternoon I was headed to it. i actually stopped playing till everyone went to bed and it was dark so i could really get into it. Well, i got so into i had to turn it off, haha. Am looking forward to about 930ish tonight or so so I can go at it again.


Ahh, nothing quite like playing X18 for the first time. Shame I had to do it on my crap integrated graphics, if I could do it again I would play it with Oblivion Lost, max difficulty on max graphics.

X8 in CoP is pretty scary though, I wanted to explore, but the place was scaring me to hell so I booked it out after getting the documents.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Ahh, nothing quite like playing X18 for the first time. Shame I had to do it on my crap integrated graphics, if I could do it again I would play it with Oblivion Lost, max difficulty on max graphics.

X8 in CoP is pretty scary though, I wanted to explore, but the place was scaring me to hell so I booked it out after getting the documents.


Yeah, the OL mod makes x18 even freakier ...

X8 was very cool, there's actually like four docs downs there ... make sure you bring the gauss, then it's not so tough


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Ahh, nothing quite like playing X18 for the first time. Shame I had to do it on my crap integrated graphics, if I could do it again I would play it with Oblivion Lost, max difficulty on max graphics.

X8 in CoP is pretty scary though, I wanted to explore, but the place was scaring me to hell so I booked it out after getting the documents.

I found it irritating more than anything. There was some effing poltergeist who could see me anywhere I went, and kept throwing crap at me. Plus, there was this one room with 3 burers, I tried and tried and tried and couldn't kill them with either my shotty or G36, they would keep taking my guns away and being a pain in the ass in general. Any nades I threw were thrown back at me, not sure if it was that stupid poltergeist or the burers. Ended up knifing them to death


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Plus, there was this one room with 3 burers, I tried and tried and tried and couldn't kill them with either my shotty or G36, they would keep taking my guns away and being a pain in the ass in general. Any nades I threw were thrown back at me, not sure if it was that stupid poltergeist or the burers. Ended up knifing them to death










Gauss Rifle = problem solved, only takes 1 shot


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
I found it irritating more than anything. There was some effing poltergeist who could see me anywhere I went, and kept throwing crap at me. Plus, there was this one room with 3 burers, I tried and tried and tried and couldn't kill them with either my shotty or G36, they would keep taking my guns away and being a pain in the ass in general. Any nades I threw were thrown back at me, not sure if it was that stupid poltergeist or the burers. Ended up knifing them to death









The crying baby sound was creepy. And yeah the poltergeists are annoying, but what kept scaring me were those damn rats, and footsteps that were in all directions no matter where I went.
And I always kill burers with the knife, keep clicking and hitting f1 for medkit, because they make you drop your gun, sometimes you never find it, and other times the poltergeists throw your own guns at you.


----------



## dude120

Can i join the club? I got shadow of cherbonyl, and plan to get the newest one soon.


----------



## brettjv

Are any other fan club members as stoked as I am for Metro 2033?

http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/849120...0.html?show=hi

http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/849120...0.html?show=hi

http://pc.ign.com/articles/107/1071589p1.html
_
Developer 4A Games is based in Kiev, the Ukrainian capital. Many members of 4A are former GSC Game World employees, which was the studio behind S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl._

It certainly looks that way from the trailers, too. I, for one, cannot wait. Too bad (for me) that it's apparently a TWIMTBP/phys-x title. I may have to pick up a 9800GT to use for phys-x when I play this game









Kinda bummed it's apparently strictly linear, but ... hey, so were deadspace, doom3, half-life 2, and fear ... and those all rocked, so ...


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Are any other fan club members as stoked as I am for Metro 2033?

Hell yes! And yes dude120, I would have preferred a PM but I will get you added.


----------



## drummerstix11

I'm in! Have SoC and CS, purchased CoP but need to wait until I'm off campus to download + Install it from Steam. Dorm internet is at 1kb/s down!


----------



## WIGILOCO

I'm in too! I just bought COP and really like it! Wish it had vsync


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
I'm in too! I just bought COP and really like it! Wish it had vsync









It does, just go in the advanced graphics options and turn it on.


----------



## mrfajita

Beat CoP last night.
Also thought this was funny.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
It does, just go in the advanced graphics options and turn it on.

I've never got it to work either. Either in-game, or forced through CCC ... it won't work. I can't stand not having v-sync working, so I've tried everything obvious. It may well just be an ATI issue.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I have the same thing brettjv. Annoying!


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Gauss Rifle = problem solved, only takes 1 shot









No that's not how it works. The Burer can actually disarm you and if he does there is nothing that can save you then. In the lab there is a room with three burers in Pripyat and you will be disarmed no matter what weapon you are wielding.


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


In the lab there is a room with three burers in Pripyat and you will be disarmed no matter what weapon you are wielding.


Can't you just hide behind a wall? Put a few rounds into them, go behind a wall, reload your gun, pop back out for a few rounds, rinse and repeat. It takes awhile, but that's my strategy.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

well i finally started playing Call of Pripyat, i forgot how much fun the STALKER games are


----------



## darkpower45

@45nm do you have a multiple weapons? I always use a assault rifle and the eliminator (its the barrel loaded shotgun with full auto) My strategy in that part was to run around and unload on one with the eliminator and it dies in about 6-8 shots if you can get it when it's not guarding. then hide from the other two. It was kinda annoying when they pulled my gun because i would switch to my other one and keep shooting while picking up the pulled one. Good luck killing them jerks!


----------



## iDeal

Can someone please point me to a source that explains what to edit in your USER.ITX to improve the graphics even further and enable 10.1?

Or if anybody has already done it, could the possibly allow me to have a look? Much appreciated.

+rep for help.

*EDIT* When enabling DX10 and choosing "Max High/Ultra" setting on "Sun Quality" > Apply, the screen/menu goes black and I have to Alt-tab > end process, restart game...only to find the setting back on " Very High". Any ideas as to why?

The highest setting available to me in the menus is "High" for everything except "Sun Quality" which crashes when I go to "Max High".

How do I get this "Ultra" setting for everything??? I see videos of a single HD4850 looking better than mine (albeit with poor framerates) yet this "Ultra" config/menu setting aludes me.

Again, +rep for any and all help


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpower45* 
@45nm do you have a multiple weapons? I always use a assault rifle and the eliminator (its the barrel loaded shotgun with full auto) My strategy in that part was to run around and unload on one with the eliminator and it dies in about 6-8 shots if you can get it when it's not guarding. then hide from the other two. It was kinda annoying when they pulled my gun because i would switch to my other one and keep shooting while picking up the pulled one. Good luck killing them jerks!

I usually had either 2 weapon load outs when I would go into the X8 laboratory. They would consist of the PK Machine Gun and the RPG/Gauss Rifle. I have played numerous times on the hardest difficulty and I keep getting disarmed by the burers before I can inflict serious damage. I would end up having to get close and using the knife and finishing off the burers that way. I'm actually replaying Call of Pripyat with the following mods currently:

More Campfire Music
Cybervision Mod
Atmosfear 1.2
S.M.R.T.E.R 0.41
Russian Audio Dialogue Mod (1.0)


----------



## drummerstix11

Getting CoP in 2 days!


----------



## brettjv

In x8 you can easily snipe all three of the burers from the room with the elevator shaft in it ... they are single-headshot deaths with the gauss when their shields are down. You may lose your gun once or twice, but ... that room is where you want to fight them from for sure. It provide cover against flying stuff pretty well.

I do wonder, though ... do the documents (other than getting one to advance the story) in that lab have any actual use? I still had them all when I finished the game, didn't seem to change a thing.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


In x8 you can easily snipe all three of the burers from the room with the elevator shaft in it ... they are single-headshot deaths with the gauss when their shields are down. You may lose your gun once or twice, but ... that room is where you want to fight them from for sure. It provide cover against flying stuff pretty well.

I do wonder, though ... do the documents (other than getting one to advance the story) in that lab have any actual use? I still had them all when I finished the game, didn't seem to change a thing.


It doesn't seem that way. And in freeplay mode you will be stuck with all of the documents in your inventory forever.


----------



## deerleg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


In x8 you can easily snipe all three of the burers from the room with the elevator shaft in it ... they are single-headshot deaths with the gauss when their shields are down. You may lose your gun once or twice, but ... that room is where you want to fight them from for sure. It provide cover against flying stuff pretty well.

I do wonder, though ... do the documents (other than getting one to advance the story) in that lab have any actual use? I still had them all when I finished the game, didn't seem to change a thing.


lol i killed them by using the knife


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deerleg*


lol i killed them by using the knife


That's also how I kill Controllers, they can't control you if you are really close to them.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
That's also how I kill Controllers, they can't control you if you are really close to them.

So they're more like remote controllers... interesting!


----------



## drummerstix11

So I just found out that CoP is not multithreaded. Kinda disappointng but is awesome anyway.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummerstix11*


So I just found out that CoP is not multithreaded. Kinda disappointng but is awesome anyway.


It uses both of my cores. SoC was awful for multithreaded optimization though, it stutters really badly.


----------



## E_man

You might be able to try something like core optimizer. That might get it to use more cores if needed


----------



## darkpower45

i believe Call of Pripyat is actually multi core optimized but most of the game runs on the first core because of its massive physics engine. and when i say multi-core optimized, I'm thinking it uses 2 cores. haha


----------



## WIGILOCO

My COP uses too only first core and very little of the second and others are like idling.


----------



## shift

*I only own Shadow of Chernobyl, can I join the club?

Last time I played it, it locked up on me (only game that locked up out of all the other games that I had / have owned) but love it!! I am sure I just need to get the current patches.*


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

I'll join. I am playing through CoP for a 2nd time, but with S.M.R.T.E.R. alpha v.41.


----------



## rogue108

I finally built a new machine and have been trying to catch up on older titles I haven't played. All this talk of S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC in this thread makes me want to install it already. Just can't make the time right now...


----------



## Fredy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpower45* 
i believe Call of Pripyat is actually multi core optimized but most of the game runs on the first core because of its massive physics engine. and when i say multi-core optimized, I'm thinking it uses 2 cores. haha

X-ray, whichever version might it be 1.0, 1.5, 1.6 is at it's base an old DX8 era engine.
As such, It's core was never made to utilize more than 1 CPU core.
The fact that it uses sometimes more hardly means anything as it doesn't efficiently use these other cores.
The AI and physics are single-core, single-thread oriented.
Whether that's a good or bad thing depends on who you ask,
it's amazing people with lowly dx9 low,mid-end cards can run this game on good settings in Static Lighting.

Also, I own all Stalker games, so check your PM mrfajita


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee*


I'll join. I am playing through CoP for a 2nd time, but with S.M.R.T.E.R. alpha v.41.


SMRTER is really awesome, but some of the extra items are ridiculously overpowered. i'm only using stock weapons on my playthrough with smrter.


----------



## KaRLiToS

How can I see my framte rate per second


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
How can I see my framte rate per second

Using Fraps (an external program) is the best way, but you can also use the RS_stats command (rs_stats 1 to turn on, 0 is off) in console (~ key) if you don't mind a bunch of other useless info on your screen.


----------



## fassasome

sign me up







Completed SOC, working through CS now (setback due to GFX) then will get COP when it's done







(All played vanilla, need to re-run them when done with mods).


----------



## SSJ5Broli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fassasome*


sign me up







Completed SOC, working through CS now (setback due to GFX) then will get COP when it's done







(All played vanilla, need to re-run them when done with mods).


CoP DX11 performance is Terrible. I'm getting average of 30 fps.
I looked at 5870 benches, but their around the same number too :=(

I'm playing CoP now and find it highly awesome except for some cheesy parts, like grass that pops up around you etc. I started working with Zultan so now I get unlimited cash from the store keeper,
and I upgraded my exoskeleton and weaps, just need calibration tools so I can run.

I think S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games are outstanding because their not console ports dumbed down for children, like 99% of games are today.

P.S. does anyone else think STALKER is a lot like Crysis, you get exoskeleton (principal similiar to nanosuit) and also guns with sights that you can attach etc.


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli* 
CoP DX11 performance is Terrible. I'm getting average of 30 fps.
I looked at 5870 benches, but their around the same number too :=(

I'm averaging upper 50's in FPS. That's @ 1680x1050 with everything maxed out. Although I'm not sure I'm running DX11... how can I make sure?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli* 
P.S. does anyone else think STALKER is a lot like Crysis, you get exoskeleton (principal similiar to nanosuit) and also guns with sights that you can attach etc.

I wouldn't consider your armor/suits to be exoskeletons. In my opinion, exo's augment your muscle movements and don't provide armor, but then again the nanosuit in Crysis isn't a real thing (at least that us commoners know of). The suits/armors in STALKER provide you armor along with various protections from chem, psy, heat, etc and they are more realistic (minus the psy).

You could consider STALKER to be just like every other FPS in that you run around in first person mode and shoot stuff. If you did though, I think you might get your butt kicked around here because most of us fans don't consider STALKER to be "just another FPS".


----------



## SSJ5Broli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


I wouldn't consider your armor/suits to be exoskeletons.


It says exoskeleton on it and it helps your movement and allows to carry more weight.


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli*


It says exoskeleton on it and it helps your movement and allows to carry more weight.


Really? Where did you pick that up at? I haven't seen it yet and I'm on my second run-thru.









And a correction to my previous post: I average 50 FPS with everything maxed except for AA is off.


----------



## SSJ5Broli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


Really? Where did you pick that up at? I haven't seen it yet and I'm on my second run-thru.









And a correction to my previous post: I average 50 FPS with everything maxed except for AA is off.










Actually I restarted my PC and now I get around 50 run by, but around some areas there are huge drops.

In order to obtain exo I placed a special order for Shura (or the trader guy in Zaton, if you will)


----------



## darkpower45

GO order from Nimble!!







everyone loves Nimble!! ever since the first game when you go save him from bandits at the beginning







hahah


----------



## flashbulb

from my experience, the exo really isnt all that great. i prefer the SEVA with some nice upgrades.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Count me in, been stuck on C.O.P, and I have like 5 other games to play too.

Loved S.o.C

Clear Sky not so much

and C.o.P is lookin to be the best of the series.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Call of Pripyat, can someone tell me why I have stuttering problems during every movements I do.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Call of Pripyat, can someone tell me why I have stuttering problems during every movements I do.

No idea, with your system you shouldn't. Have you updated to the latest version? (1.6.002 I think)
I get some stuttering, but not that bad (always happens with the STALKER games, badly optimized engine)


----------



## iGeekPro

I have all but Call of Pripyat , I didn't really like Clear Sky that much compared to Shadow of Chernobyl, I really am not sure if I should get it. But yeah, STALKER FTW.


----------



## TFL Replica

Played all 3 stalkers titles and want more. Had a blast playing , modifying and tweaking them and then playing again, especially SoC. Count me in!


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Call of Pripyat, can someone tell me why I have stuttering problems during every movements I do.


stuttering is normal while running across the map, it streams a lot of things from the hard drive. if it happens while doing anything else, then it's a problem.


----------



## bushwickbill

What is the best Sp mod to help with graphic Optimizations? I can run it in With almost Max setting at decent FPS. But I remember from playing the the First STALKER, There was a Float mod or something like it. Where it helped the game run smoother and faster while sharpening the image!! I didn't believe it till I saw it with my own eyes. How does someone make a game run faster, Look better And just be better.
I just am too new to the PC modding scene. So I really need basic install methods. So is there any cool mods for the COP game to help with graphics? I would almost like to take the grass out of the game all together. Wish /I could do that. i have it set as low as it can, The grass density slider. But what grass that there still is has a bad Pop-in effect that drives me crazy. One second its not there, Then one more step and bam, You have grass???
I love this game. It is taking over all my spare time at the moment.
Quick question about suits. I have a 100,000 in money right now and am wondering what suit to get. I can buy the seva or whatever its called for about 30K. Or head back to nimble and get him to order me one for, Well I am not sure. But is that ordered suit worth it? Or should I just get the seva.
And what about nimbles sniper rifles, Are they any better than the SVD that you can find??
Cheers


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*


What is the best Sp mod to help with graphic Optimizations? I can run it in With almost Max setting at decent FPS. But I remember from playing the the First STALKER, There was a Float mod or something like it. Where it helped the game run smoother and faster while sharpening the image!! I didn't believe it till I saw it with my own eyes. How does someone make a game run faster, Look better And just be better.
I just am too new to the PC modding scene. So I really need basic install methods. So is there any cool mods for the COP game to help with graphics? I would almost like to take the grass out of the game all together. Wish /I could do that. i have it set as low as it can, The grass density slider. But what grass that there still is has a bad Pop-in effect that drives me crazy. One second its not there, Then one more step and bam, You have grass???
I love this game. It is taking over all my spare time at the moment. 
Quick question about suits. I have a 100,000 in money right now and am wondering what suit to get. I can buy the seva or whatever its called for about 30K. Or head back to nimble and get him to order me one for, Well I am not sure. But is that ordered suit worth it? Or should I just get the seva.
*And what about nimbles sniper rifles, Are they any better than the SVD that you can find??*
Cheers


Not many good mods are out for CoP yet. About the sniper rifles, get/find a VSS Vintorez (the damn fake gun name is Vintar BC), and upgrade it. Best gun in the game when fully upgraded.


----------



## bushwickbill

Can anyone comment on the suit that you can get from Nimble? I want to get a better suit that the seva or whatever it is called. But the only one I Can see/find is the one you can get from nimble. I just want to know if it is worth it over the seva?
And where are good tools to give to nitro? I found the first box on the train, But where is the second box to get more mods on my guns?


----------



## flashbulb

i would stick with the seva if i were you, just upgrade it and it's a perfect balance between bullet and anomaly resistance.

as for the tools, have a map showing where they are.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
i would stick with the seva if i were you, just upgrade it and it's a perfect balance between bullet and anomaly resistance.

as for the tools, have a map showing where they are.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!
















Hey man!

I agree that the seva is well balanced, but has almost no armor, even fully ugraded. I think that seva and exo are a must have, seva for exploring anomalies searching artifacts, and exo for fighting missions.









just my oppinion!!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Anyone figured out how to get VSYNC to work on COP??


----------



## flashbulb

forcing it in CCC doesn't work? strange.


----------



## damocles

count me in the club


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flashbulb*


forcing it in CCC doesn't work? strange.


Doesn't work. Game feels bad when vsync is off







I'm crying now.


----------



## legoman786

I just started it the other day with the complete 2009 mod.

I'm at the point where the Doctor give you the mission to retrieve (I think) files from the hotel in Pripyat.

I'm playing SoC, BTW.


----------



## TFL Replica

*cough* OP, you forgot to add me to the member list.


----------



## drummerstix11

FINALLY installing CoP!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## SSJ5Broli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Not many good mods are out for CoP yet. About the sniper rifles, get/find a VSS Vintorez (the damn fake gun name is Vintar BC), and upgrade it. Best gun in the game when fully upgraded.

Gauss rifle is the best weapon.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli* 
Gauss rifle is the best weapon.

It's the most powerful, but that doesn't make it the best in all situations.

Maxed out Vintar BC is my personal fave all-around weapon in all the Stalker games. So fun to use, and reasonably versatile. The new enemy-outline upgrade in CoP for Vintar BC is awesome (like the binocs worked in SoC). The night-vision for it is cool too.

My next fave is the trusty TRS-301. Also versatile, accurate, and great for the short-medium range fights.

Too bad the GP-37 isn't nearly as awesome in CoP. It's actually like equal to the TRS-301 now (and it still can't do the grenade launcher), it used to kick the 301's ass in SoC.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Anyone figured out how to get VSYNC to work on COP??

Here's how to get v-sync to work in CoP w/ATI cards:


Download Rivatuner and Install.
Go into your Rivatuner install folder in your Program Files and find a folder called D3DOverrider.
Copy that folder, and paste it into your C:\\Program Files directory all by itself.
Create a shortcut to the D3DOverrider.exe on your desktop.
Uninstall Rivatuner if you so desire.
Start D3DOverrider.
Activate the switches to Start with Windows, and enable v-sync and triple-buffering.
PROFIT with v-sync love in ALL DirectX games (including Metro 2033).
Greatest frigging thing EVER, because getting v-sync to work on 5xxx-series cards is a total crapshoot. Forcing through CCC hardly ever works. So annoying. This app (thanks Unwinder!) works perfect.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Here's how to get v-sync to work in CoP w/ATI cards:


Download Rivatuner and Install.
Go into your Rivatuner install folder in your Program Files and find a folder called D3DOverrider.
Copy that folder, and paste it into your C:\\Program Files directory all by itself.
Create a shortcut to the D3DOverrider.exe on your desktop.
Uninstall Rivatuner if you so desire.
Start D3DOverrider.
Activate the switches to Start with Windows, and enable v-sync and triple-buffering.
PROFIT with v-sync love in ALL DirectX games (including Metro 2033).
Greatest frigging thing EVER, because getting v-sync to work on 5xxx-series cards is a total crapshoot. Forcing through CCC hardly ever works. So annoying. This app (thanks Unwinder!) works perfect.

Thank you! +rep


----------



## drummerstix11

Can anyone tell me how to screen shot in CoP? I hit F12 but I don't know where the screen shots go...


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummerstix11* 
Can anyone tell me how to screen shot in CoP? I hit F12 but I don't know where the screen shots go...

C:/documents and settings/all users/shared files/Stalker CoP/screenshots

I think.


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
C:/documents and settings/all users/shared files/Stalker CoP/screenshots

I think.

Couldn't find it. I have CoP through Steam, so I'm not sure if that is the reason?

Thanks for the help though


----------



## fireman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummerstix11* 
Couldn't find it. I have CoP through Steam, so I'm not sure if that is the reason?

Thanks for the help though









Then it should be in C/Users/Public/or all users/then it should show cop or you have to go to documents then it should be in there.


----------



## deerleg

ok me and my good friend the founder of the stalker fan club we where just downloading the 1st build of stalker soc 1935. when i came across the awesome soc mod it looks even better the oblivion lost. its name is lost alpha. you guys should look at it if your into full game transformations me and my friend cant what tell it comes out. http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

here is a video on what it is going to look like


----------



## bushwickbill

Can someone recommend me a good SP mod for Stalker COP? i just want the sme thing that was made for the first stalker game. It was called Floatb or something like that? Is there any good COP mods to help with overall Graphics and textures? Maybe add a few new guns in there too? When I was playing the first stalker without the Floatb mod is was very jittery, Then I installed the float mod and it was like a new game. Very smooth game play even during big gun fights?! But I have been looking around and can't seem to find a good one. I did find this;
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1150835

Can anyone comment on that mod? What does it really do? Cause it says people with medium systems might not benefit from it??
Can someone help me find a good mod for this game? And whats with the smarter mod? It gives you new guns?


----------



## ggmyman

boring game


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ggmyman*


boring game


Welcome to OCN!









Since you're relatively new to the site let me help you out with your post: 
_1. Be more descriptive._ Details, details, details.
_2. Why do you think the game is boring?_ Instead of just stating your opinion, give supporting evidence of why you feel the game is boring.
_3. How long did you try it out for? _ If you spent 10 minutes playing this game and found it boring, it's probably because you didn't give it enough time. The beginning of all three STALKER games start off slow, but once you get sucked in it never lets you go.
_4. Is this genre even to your liking? _ If you are more a a Sims type person, of course you won't like this game! (see 1 & 2)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


The beginning of all three STALKER games start off slow


call of pripyat has a pretty fast start compared to most of the others. maybe a bit slower than gears of halo: modern warfare, but still not a very slow start.


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flashbulb*


call of pripyat has a pretty fast start compared to most of the others. maybe a bit slower than gears of halo: modern warfare, but still not a very slow start.


Good point. Maybe I should have said: "Instead of giving up on this game in the first ten minutes, give it a chance. You don't start off with the best suit and best weapon so don't try to kill a controller or burer right away."

I'll admit that some people just don't like this series and that's fine. It took me about six months and about four or five uninstalls & reinstalls to get hooked on SoC when it first came out. What I don't like seeing is someone saying this game or any other game sucks, or is boring, or isn't worth buying... and not giving a reason as to why they think that way. This series is number 2 on my list of all time favorites! (HL being #1).

still saving up to buy GoH:MW


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*


Can someone recommend me a good SP mod for Stalker COP? i just want the sme thing that was made for the first stalker game. It was called Floatb or something like that? Is there any good COP mods to help with overall Graphics and textures? Maybe add a few new guns in there too? When I was playing the first stalker without the Floatb mod is was very jittery, Then I installed the float mod and it was like a new game. Very smooth game play even during big gun fights?! But I have been looking around and can't seem to find a good one. I did find this;
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1150835

Can anyone comment on that mod? What does it really do? Cause it says people with medium systems might not benefit from it??
Can someone help me find a good mod for this game? And whats with the smarter mod? It gives you new guns?


I'm pretty sure you mean float32. Apparently, the guy who made it had something happen to him, and long story short, he isn't making any new versions. You might be able to adapt float32 for Clear sky, but no guarantees obviously.

You can do the same thing as that "mod" by typing "-noprefetch" into the target line of your COP shortcut. You can't, however achieve the "basic" prefetch, only on or off.


----------



## flashbulb

there are some configs in cop's archives that actually list what is prefetched, and what isnt. i could modify it to preload fewer things, should i try?


----------



## MacG32

S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC with v1.0006 update, Stalker Complete 2009 v1.4.3 with v1.4.3.2 update, and the trader mod with all video card and game settings maxed out.


----------



## bushwickbill

@angysasquatch , You say this;

"You can do the same thing as that "mod" by typing "-noprefetch" into the target line of your COP shortcut. You can't, however achieve the "basic" prefetch, only on or off."

So by doing as you say I should see some improvement in terms of jerkyness?
And @flashbulb

If you can make some kind of mod like you say go for it!
Any chance you can take out the grass all together? I am talking about the grass that you can already adjust with the slider in the menu. I would like to be able to get rid of it all together. I have it turned all the way down, And if it was completely gone I think I wouldn't miss it at all. And it will free up some GPU/CPU power for other things


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*


@angysasquatch , You say this;

"You can do the same thing as that "mod" by typing "-noprefetch" into the target line of your COP shortcut. You can't, however achieve the "basic" prefetch, only on or off."

So by doing as you say I should see some improvement in terms of jerkyness?
And @flashbulb

If you can make some kind of mod like you say go for it!
Any chance you can take out the grass all together? I am talking about the grass that you can already adjust with the slider in the menu. I would like to be able to get rid of it all together. I have it turned all the way down, And if it was completely gone I think I wouldn't miss it at all. And it will free up some GPU/CPU power for other things










It may decrease your jerkiness, it all depends on the system. The only way to know is to try it on your rig.

You should have plenty of power with a GTX260. IMO it would look incredibly bland without the grass. If you really want to, r_detail_density command in user.ltx is the modifier for grass density. Maybe setting 0 will make it disappear.
COP uses all of the same tweaks as clear sky, plus a few other ones meant for DX11 stuff but you don't need to worry about them anyways:
http://www.tweakguides.com/ClearSky_8.html

Alternatively, you can try to find some sort of LOD command so you can make the grass pop-in happen at a much higher distance.


----------



## flashbulb

bush, i can throw together a mod that does those things, but the ground textures underneath the grass are just dirt and dust, so it doesn't look all that good. there is a mod that replaces ground textures with grass, i could include that as well.


----------



## bushwickbill

Well I have found that I get decent FPS with my Draw distance turned way down. So that is why I would like the grass gone. I am thinking that it would free up enough resources to turn up the draw distance a litle bit. I am finding the grass has a lot of Pop-in effect which drives me crazy. Combine the no grass with the No pre-fetch would probably help lot? I noticed last night while playing that just walking across the zone at a regular speed and I was getting a jerkiness every few seconds. And there was no enemies coming into view or anything, just the background was causing it. So is that the pre-fetching in action? if so, That means that the game is loading new textures all the time from the HDD? Or I think I have it mixed up. But I really want the jerkiness to go away. I am avg around 40-45 FPS while walking around. That should be high enough to stop the jerking right. I also have V-sync forced along with triple buffering as I really hate screen tearing. Would having that enabled maybe be the cause of the jerking.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, I have SoC and I love it! I bought it on the holiday sale. I want to get CoP since they have that promo going on. I wanted to ask you guys, is CS any good? I heard it wasn't that great. But if it's a good play i'll buy it for 10 bucks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Hey guys, I have SoC and I love it! I bought it on the holiday sale. I want to get CoP since they have that promo going on. I wanted to ask you guys, is CS any good? I heard it wasn't that great. But if it's a good play i'll buy it for 10 bucks.


Some will tell you that CS is not in the same league as SoC and CoP and they might be partially correct. Having said that, it's still stalker, it's still lots of fun, there's tonnes of mods for it (CoP hasn't quite picked up on that aspect yet). It deserves to be played through IMO.


----------



## brettjv

Behemoth, if you loved SoC, you will for sure at least like Clear Sky. It is worth $10, no question about it. It's good times. It's kinda like, say, Bioshock 2. It's a good game, it's just that you've already 'been there' so it doesn't have the same 'wow' factor that the first one did. Same with CoP, really. But CoP makes up for it better with having a lot more interesting side-missions than CS did, and using totally different maps. In CS, you play a decent amount of the game on the same maps as you did in SoC ... they have changed a bit though in some areas, so it's not like it's identical or anything.

The actual campaign/main story of CS is actually a bit better IMHO than CoP, and the end-game (i.e. Limansk/Hospital) of Clear Sky is actually really cool, arguably even better than the Pripyat/CNPP section of SoC.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I really love this Call Of Pripyat -game. Great feeling and looks nice. I really like to explore all abandoned places.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Does COP have only one ending which comes at only one time? Like no other kind of endings than the one?


----------



## deerleg

hay every one i am making a private server for stalker my duel xeon processors server but what stalker should i be hosting on it. its going to be full time just for OCN


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deerleg*


hay every one i am making a private server for stalker my duel xeon processors server but what stalker should i be hosting on it. its going to be full time just for OCN


I've tested all three and CoP has the best multiplayer and the netcode is much more optimized.


----------



## deerleg

i was thinking the same thing i just got to save up for an other copy of COP now then i will have the server up prob take about a week to two to afford it


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deerleg*


hay every one i am making a private server for stalker my duel xeon processors server but what stalker should i be hosting on it. its going to be full time just for OCN


An update to this (I know this deerleg guy), the server will most likely be hosting just CS and CoP.
When it is up, I will post the server name and password.

I will also PM some random members who are online at the time to volunteer to test


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Stalker Clear Sky Complete 1.1 Full Version is now Available









http://www.moddb.com/mods/clear-sky-...r-sky-complete


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Stalker Clear Sky Complete 1.1 Full Version is now Available









http://www.moddb.com/mods/clear-sky-...r-sky-complete


It's nowhere near as impressive as their SoC Complete 2009 mod.


----------



## sP00N

I'm in, got all 3 of them







Just now playing COP due to the fct that I have only been using on board for a few months now.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I just picked up a copy of CS and now downloading the newest patch for it to go game







I hope this is as good as COP was


----------



## brettjv

Well, it's not as good as CoP Wigi, but it's still fun.

I advise just ignoring the bugged and boring faction wars stuff, and just play it like you'd play SoC (stay neutral, IOW). And get out of the swamps as quick as possible. It's really a pretty boring level. Once you're out of the swamps it gets a lot more fun. I think the campaign in CS is better than CoP, but it doesn't have the variety of side-missions that they came up with in CoP, so that part is weaker.

Also it actually gets pretty dang hard once you get towards the end. You definitely need to be geared up properly for the end-game (starting in Limansk) cause there's no vendors and only one suit-repair dude you run into for a long stretch at the end.

Basically, if you're like me and you just like stalkin' around in the Zone, you'll enjoy CS


----------



## WIGILOCO

Thanks for advices brettjv! =) I have one problem.. When loading with " Last save " it sometimes freezes and my HDD says crack crack and I have to restart my system







Nothing bad on my HDD that is sure. This happened too when changing level. This is really frustrating. I don't want to play this game because the forced restart is bad







Helps!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Anyone try COP Reloaded?

http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...te=1&p=8958068

I have been so busy...Will have to try it later tonight


----------



## WIGILOCO

Anyone has problems with going from cordon back to swamps on CS? My game bugs on that and crashes/freezes. Nothing helps on that situation but to press the reset-button on my case. Help!

I have latest patch with sky reclamation project.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Well, it's not as good as CoP Wigi, but it's still fun.

I advise just ignoring the bugged and boring faction wars stuff, and just play it like you'd play SoC (stay neutral, IOW). And get out of the swamps as quick as possible. It's really a pretty boring level. Once you're out of the swamps it gets a lot more fun. I think the campaign in CS is better than CoP, but it doesn't have the variety of side-missions that they came up with in CoP, so that part is weaker.

Also it actually gets pretty dang hard once you get towards the end. You definitely need to be geared up properly for the end-game (starting in Limansk) cause there's no vendors and only one suit-repair dude you run into for a long stretch at the end.

Basically, if you're like me and you just like stalkin' around in the Zone, you'll enjoy CS










Yeah the end of CS caught me off guard in a major way. I spent the last two hours in broken armor lol.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I will uninstall CS because I am totally pissed of about the cordon --> swamps bug/freeze. And I think my computer don't like reset-button when loading on the freeze situation. YEAAH!!! XZIBIT


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

The stalker games just completely outshine all other games for me. I love everything about them. By far the best games i have ever played even with all the bugs.
one day i swear i will visit there, was born in Ukraine so i have to really.
I have been a bit busy catching up on games recently so not got stuck in to Cop yet but this weekend is fully dedicated to the game.

PM sent. Would love to be in.

I know usually its a good idea to play the game without mods for the first time.
How about this one?


----------



## drummerstix11

Finally completed CoP. All I can say is that I love S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and will never get tired of it.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
I will uninstall CS because I am totally pissed of about the cordon --> swamps bug/freeze. And I think my computer don't like reset-button when loading on the freeze situation. YEAAH!!! XZIBIT

Once I got out of the swamp I never went back anyways ... whats the big deal man? It's not like it's game breaking.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokenSpring_12* 
The stalker games just completely outshine all other games for me. I love everything about them. By far the best games i have ever played even with all the bugs.
*one day i swear i will visit there*, was born in Ukraine so i have to really.
I have been a bit busy catching up on games recently so not got stuck in to Cop yet but this weekend is fully dedicated to the game.

PM sent. Would love to be in.

I know usually its a good idea to play the game without mods for the first time.
How about this one?

I am going there some day as well, the Exclusion Zone and Pripyat/Chernobyl are at the top of my "places to travel" list.


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I am going there some day as well, the Exclusion Zone and Pripyat/Chernobyl are at the top of my "places to travel" list.

Even just walking around Chernobyl in general would be so eerie and amazing. Not sure how dangerous to your health it still is but one day i will go there.

Can't wait to jump into the game over the weekend,
how long is it from start to finish?
And also graphically will my 4890 be able to max everything out?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokenSpring_12* 
Even just walking around Chernobyl in general would be so eerie and amazing. Not sure how dangerous to your health it still is but one day i will go there.

Can't wait to jump into the game over the weekend,
how long is it from start to finish?
And also graphically will my 4890 be able to max everything out?

Phoronix went there recently. It's amazing: http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=14747


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Once I got out of the swamp I never went back anyways ... whats the big deal man? It's not like it's game breaking.

Yeah I just play now without going to swamps







They are evil in every way. Let's hope I can get to carbage without crash


----------



## WIGILOCO

Same thing.. Had to reset again. Windows log said there was errors on that block of the DVD of stalker.. Hmmm


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I am going there some day as well, the Exclusion Zone and Pripyat/Chernobyl are at the top of my "places to travel" list.

It's on my list too.


----------



## GI_Manny

I for the life of me cant get back into CoP. i played it for a bit then i had to uninstall. the beginning was so boring that it turned me off to the whole game :/

i loved all the other stalker games though...


----------



## WIGILOCO

I got CS to work with nocd-patch because my cd was wreck. Anyone else using nocd-patch?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
I got CS to work with nocd-patch because my cd was wreck. Anyone else using nocd-patch?

I am since my friend is borrowing my CS disc. Its nice because it speeds up load times by a lot, but I can't play online with it.
Not that online play is that great with 400ms ping...


----------



## WIGILOCO

Is it normal that when I play Clear sky with all max my GPU usage is more than 92% every time, even hits 100% few times. 96-99% is the most.







? Fps is still good even the GPU load is so hard. This game takes my card to 67C and furmark takes it to 64C


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO* 
Is it normal that when I play Clear sky with all max my GPU usage is more than 92% every time, even hits 100% few times. 96-99% is the most.







? Fps is still good even the GPU load is so hard. This game takes my card to 67C and furmark takes it to 64C









If it's anything less than 100% usage, the card isn't being fully utilized. If you were able to artificially keep usage to 20% or so, all your games would play like crap. Also, the reason your card isn't at 100% usage is because your CPU is acting as a bottleneck. At other parts of the game when GPU usage is at 100%, the CPU is the bottleneck.

So, in short, yes it is normal, and it's actually indicative of a well-balanced system, your GPU and CPU work together quite well, one isn't vastly more powerful than the other.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Okay much thahks for you, the lord in the white suit with a helmet on. + 1


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

How is the mp in Cop compared to the others?

I think it really has potential to be great fun with the right people playing.

Would anybody be down for some stalker mp over the weekend???


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrokenSpring_12* 
How is the mp in Cop compared to the others?

I think it really has potential to be great fun with the right people playing.

Would anybody be down for some stalker mp over the weekend???

I totally would but my friend has my Clear Sky DVD


----------



## deerleg

i am down for it


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey you guys can add me too. I've just (re)started playing SoC, damn interesting game that's for sure. Get some pretty awesome framerates as well.

Does CoP use the same game engine?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey you guys can add me too. I've just (re)started playing SoC, damn interesting game that's for sure. Get some pretty awesome framerates as well.

Does CoP use the same game engine?

SOC uses x-ray 1.0 engine, CS x-ray 1.5, COP x-ray 1.6. The differences between engines are accurately represented by the number changes, CS had a ton of changes, hence why it was so buggy. 1.6 mainly adds DX11 with only a few new features. X-ray engine is GSC's own proprietary engine, stalker is all it does. Apparently stalker 2 will have a new engine, which is confirmed not to be a cryengine. I'm hoping for a new proprietary engine myself.

You'll get the worst framerates in clear sky, it's not nearly as optimized as COP, though CS does look a bit better.


----------



## deerleg

i think cop looks the best and has the best lighting with dx11


----------



## WIGILOCO

In clear sky when the sunshafts take the role my fps drops to 25-30, In COP I didn't had this much drop on fps. And I think Clear Sky is more heavier than COP.


----------



## Fredy

Technically speaking, COP levels and graphic effects should make the game slower that CS, but CS is so terribly optimized that COP runs better even if It's more demanding.

Also, have you guys tried Cop:Redux? I haven't seen a mention of it in this thread.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux


----------



## WIGILOCO

I haven't tried it. It looks like some unofficial patch kind of? Would try some mods when I've finished CS with COP. I am really into CS now, so big the game area and that.


----------



## mrfajita

This is funny as hell, deerleg found it accidentally, funny stalker remix song.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Man I can't wait to finish saving my money to build my rig. CoP is one of the main reasons I'm going to get back into pc gaming (last pc game I played was Morrowind lol) pc gaming is a whole different world from consoles. I get a HUGE sense of immersiveness when playing pc games that console games can’t seem to provide me.


----------



## mrfajita

Yay with my "new" 8800GTX I can max all three STALKER games with no AA (the engine doesn't do AA anyway)

Anyway to start some discussion in here, how did you discover these wonderful games? I did by accident while doing a geography research project on Chernobyl, and it was at the bottom of the wikipedia page for Chernobyl Disaster.


----------



## TheSandman

I bought stalker SoC when it came out but at the time my 6800GT just couldnt play it even at 800x600 all low, and didnt try again till i got my 8800GTX. Now tring out CS with my 4770 though cant max it out


----------



## darkpower45

@mrfajita: I first got stalker from buying my motherboard. hahahah I bought a Asus Maximus Formula back in the day, and got Stalker SoC, and tried it out after about a year after buying the board. I figured that the game would suck because it was a free game with a motherboard. Usually i find the free games to suck, but Stalker surprised me. I found myself in love with the game! haha my friends thought i was crazy because they find the game boring and strange. I don't care though, just means more stalker for me!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


This is funny as hell, deerleg found it accidentally, funny stalker remix song.


lmao

I got Shadow of Chernobyl from a member here, for about $2.50, Just bought Clear Sky from Direct2Drive for $4.95, but I havn't tried it yet. When I get some money and finish my phenom rig some day, I will revisit both of them. Load times on ShoC on my sig rig were terrible....


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
I bought stalker SoC when it came out but at the time my 6800GT just couldnt play it even at 800x600 all low, and didnt try again till i got my 8800GTX. Now tring out CS with my 4770 though cant max it out

My 4650 is struggling along, I need something way more powerful to appreciate CoP I think. I played it through again this week and can only imagine what it will look like with a 4890, 5770, 5850 or gtx 470. I need money!!!

Getting back to CoP, I found the Oasis FINALLY. It took me forever to figure it out. Gotta buy SoC again since my CD is in rough shape...Teaches me to buy the PHYSICAL Disk instead of using Steam...Oh well. Going to get SoC again and then play it and CS through again then play CoP AGAIN.


----------



## computer/noob

i got SoC when it came out and i had a 9500GT 1GB and i could run it maxxed? but i cant run CS maxxed.







whats CoP like?


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummerstix11*


can only imagine what it will look like with a 4890, 5770, 5850 or gtx 470.


It runs beautifully on my 5850 with everything maxed, I think I average mid-30'sFPS with rare dips down to 20 for a second or two.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummerstix11*


Getting back to CoP, I found the Oasis FINALLY. It took me forever to figure it out.


So the Oasis is real??? Guess I need to get my saved game up and running again and try to find it!


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


So the Oasis is real??? Guess I need to get my saved game up and running again and try to find it!










Yes it is. Found it while exploring around a place that I thought was a glitch. And then after maybe an hour or so I was like: "Whoa!" I screwed up the first time I got in there because you are supposed to get "Proof" for the scientist, but whether you get it or not it tells you to go see him on your mission log. I had to load my save and jump up to get the "proof" that is needed. Lemme know if you find it!


----------



## EnzoLT

sign me in! currently playing soc with complete 2009 and its sauce!


----------



## Choggs396

Just thought I'd let you guys know that the STALKER "Complete" mod has been announced for Call of Pripyat. (Source)







No word on the release date.

I'm not gonna wait though. Already finished SoC and CS a while back, just started CoP.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Just thought I'd let you guys know that the STALKER "Complete" mod has been announced for Call of Pripyat. (Source)







No word on the release date.

I'm not gonna wait though. Already finished SoC and CS a while back, just started CoP.










Awesome, I can't wait until next month when Lost Alpha will be coming out for Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## MaxFTW

cant wait for leet mods for COP

The story was rather quick :/


----------



## boredgunner

Huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan here. Here is a link to my blog on stalker.wikia, which includes my CoP and Clear Sky mods.

http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/User_b.../CS_Remix_v1.3

My user page.

http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/User:Boredgunner


----------



## Toonshorty

Thanks for putting up my banner. It's the first time I've ever used Photoshop CS5's Content Aware tool and although it's not amazing it worked quite well.


----------



## Shooter116

I have Stalker: SOC and I haven't really gotten too far in it. I can't seem to find any other weapons lol. I've been running around with a silenced pistol for so long.. I would love an automatic of some sort! And it doesn't seem like I can buy any weapons in that first town unless i'm seriously missing something..


----------



## boredgunner

You'd have to do a LOT in your first time in the Cordon to buy weapons. You must scrounge weapons and ammo. The Zone is not a friendly place.

Sidorovich actually has a 5.45 caliber Groza for sale before completing the first mission. But it's 20000 RU.









Here are my stashes. Maybe this will help you strive for the best.









Shadow of Chernobyl, stash kept in Rostok near 100 Rads.









Clear Sky.









Call of Pripyat stash in Pripyat. Top part.









Middle section of the same stash.









Bottom section of the same stash.









I have a stash in the Skadovsk (Zaton) and in the Yanov train station, just with leftover health items/food (Skadovsk) and ammo (Yanov).

Call of Pripyat stats at 3 months in. I know where the stashes are, I don't bother taking the junk.


----------



## Faster_is_better

How are your guys load times for this game, like when switching areas... It takes foreverrrrr to reload each area. I though it was a RAM problem but I have it installed on my work pc with 4gb quad core, ultra 8800 atm and the loads between areas still takes a while but not as bad as with my 6000+ rig...

Anyone know how to speed these up? It seems to be a lot of hard drive loading, textures and what not, I guess SSD would be the only solution? Kind of ruins the experience when you want to go to the next level and have to wait a minute or 2 loading.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


How are your guys load times for this game, like when switching areas... It takes foreverrrrr to reload each area. I though it was a RAM problem but I have it installed on my work pc with 4gb quad core, ultra 8800 atm and the loads between areas still takes a while but not as bad as with my 6000+ rig...

Anyone know how to speed these up? It seems to be a lot of hard drive loading, textures and what not, I guess SSD would be the only solution? Kind of ruins the experience when you want to go to the next level and have to wait a minute or 2 loading.


I recently reformatted my 500GB WD that has STALKER on it and once reinstalled its a lot quicker to load. Longest loading time is when I first load a save game after starting the game up. That said I'm using the Complete Mod on Clear Sky which probably helps to make things load faster.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
I recently reformatted my 500GB WD that has STALKER on it and once reinstalled its a lot quicker to load. Longest loading time is when I first load a save game after starting the game up. That said I'm using the Complete Mod on Clear Sky which probably helps to make things load faster.

Hmm, I haven't added any mods, also this is installed on a WD 750 black, around 200gig used. Meh I won't be playing it very much as I should be working anyways lol


----------



## mrfajita

It is a HDD thing, Call of Pripyat takes almost 3 minutes to load a map when I first start it, but on my friend's system that has a SSD it takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Jaredvcxz

I've played SoC and Clear Sky, but I could never really get into them. It's just too easy to die for me...


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
It is a HDD thing, Call of Pripyat takes almost 3 minutes to load a map when I first start it, but on my friend's system that has a SSD it takes less than 30 seconds.

That sucks, I have a Solid State, but it is only a boot drive, I have C.O.P. as well as all my other games on my 1TB RAID array and I have load times of <20 seconds normally. I find it strange that it takes yours so long...







Might be something worse than a slow drive.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I just recently started SoC and Im completely blown away with how awesome it is. Cant wait to play CS and CoP.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
I just recently started SoC and Im completely blown away with how awesome it is. Cant wait to play CS and CoP.

I just started SoC also (first time!) with the Complete 2009 mod. It was a bit tough at first but after my long trek to the Agroprom and looting a lot of military corpses I finally have some decent guns and armor. Loving the atmosphere in this game.


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaredvcxz*


I've played SoC and Clear Sky, but I could never really get into them. It's just too easy to die for me...


I love the STALKER games but I can never get very far since this is my biggest problem.

On Pripyat I'm up to the Bloodsucker lair - I did it, forgot to save and then died afterwards









The weapons just aren't powerful enough at the start. The automatic rifle is OK but runs out of Ammo and the pistol is more fail than the iPad.


----------



## Faster_is_better

The AK47 or w/e they call it AK74? Is a decent gun, I can't really remember what you start out with other than a pistol though... If you take out the military under the bridge using gorilla tactics you can get there rifles, which will last you until you get Rostok, the place with the bar, then you take a quick trek to Yantar which is west of Rostok and get yourself a decent rifle.


----------



## duhasttas

New LURK is out: http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk

Awesome mod and well worth the replay. Everything is pretty much rehauled and the visual upgrades are quite stunning!


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *duhasttas* 
New LURK is out: http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk

Awesome mod and well worth the replay. Everything is pretty much rehauled and the visual upgrades are quite stunning!

I have played the game without any mods for about 4 hours in total. I haven't really done much in the game besides getting used to the basics. It looks pretty bland right now, would you recommend this conversion mod as my first play-through?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


I have played the game without any mods for about 4 hours in total. I haven't really done much in the game besides getting used to the basics. It looks pretty bland right now, would you recommend this conversion mod as my first play-through?


Nah, LURK is bad for the first playthru. It adds a whole lot of new mechanics and difficulty to the game, you'll have enough issues coming to terms with all the stuff going on in vanilla SOC.

If you want to mod it for your first playthru, get Stalker Complete. It plays pretty much the same as vanilla, but the graphics are improved.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...-exe-installer


----------



## Houseplant

I know it may be a bit late, but definitely sign me up for this. I have been a fan of the game since I first saw the alpha way back near 2003 (iirc).


----------



## mrfajita

A wonderful form of entertainment in the Zone is driving a tractor into a Vortex Anomaly.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


A wonderful form of entertainment in the Zone is driving a tractor into a Vortex Anomaly.










HA!

Is that Oblivion Lost mod ... or which one is it that has some drivable vehicles, I forget?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


The AK47 or w/e they call it AK74? Is a decent gun, I can't really remember what you start out with other than a pistol though... If you take out the military under the bridge using gorilla tactics you can get there rifles, which will last you until you get Rostok, the place with the bar, then you take a quick trek to Yantar which is west of Rostok and get yourself a decent rifle.


An even better trick is to first grab the merc suit hidden in the rookie camp, (and a bottle of vodka for for the radiation you pick up on the way) then head to the Dark Valley (avoid the Military under the bridge by finding the hole in the fence to the right of them about 100 yards). Once there, you help out Bullet free his friend from the Bandits, et voila: scoped AK like 10 minutes into the game









Also, heading to the army warehouses immediately upon arriving to Rostok (the Bar) can net you a Vintorez (best gun in the game, IMHO), and various NATO guns if you know where to look and how to get 'em. And it's not nearly as dangerous as stepping into the Wild Territories (let alone trying to make it to Yantar) at that stage of the game


----------



## thiru

Hello

I'd like to give Stalker another run through








What mod(s) should I try first?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


HA!

Is that Oblivion Lost mod ... or which one is it that has some drivable vehicles, I forget?


Oblivion Lost (more specifically, my customized version of it, merged with physics so I can shoot out lights, arsenal mod, and some awesome shaders from OL ultimate)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Hello

I'd like to give Stalker another run through








What mod(s) should I try first?


If you are looking for better graphics, use Complete 2009. Better game but same story, get Oblivion Lost. Totally different story, do Priboi Story and also wait for Lost Alpha. 
All except Complete, also install float32 or shaders from Complete for the best experience.

Good Hunting, Stalker.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Oblivion Lost (more specifically, my customized version of it, merged with physics so I can shoot out lights, arsenal mod, and some awesome shaders from OL ultimate)

If you are looking for better graphics, use Complete 2009. Better game but same story, get Oblivion Lost. Totally different story, do Priboi Story and also wait for Lost Alpha. 
All except Complete, also install float32 or shaders from Complete for the best experience.

Good Hunting, Stalker.


Thanks, I'll check out Oblivion Lost first then.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


An even better trick is to first grab the merc suit hidden in the rookie camp, (and a bottle of vodka for for the radiation you pick up on the way) then head to the Dark Valley (avoid the Military under the bridge by finding the hole in the fence to the right of them about 100 yards). Once there, you help out Bullet free his friend from the Bandits, et voila: scoped AK like 10 minutes into the game









Also, heading to the army warehouses immediately upon arriving to Rostok (the Bar) can net you a Vintorez (best gun in the game, IMHO), and various NATO guns if you know where to look and how to get 'em. And it's not nearly as dangerous as stepping into the Wild Territories (let alone trying to make it to Yantar) at that stage of the game











Without a mod the path to Dark Valley from Cordon is one way, DV->Cordon only. But I may try that out my next play through. The VSS is awesome, also in the rookie camp, if you go in the attic of the house next to Wolf, and look in a backpack there is an AKS-74u and the box by the guys by the fire has 200 rounds for it.


----------



## Section-9

http://www.zsg.dk/index.php

The Zone Survival Guide is back, highly suggest you guys check it out if you haven't yet.









Good hunting, STALKER.


----------



## windfire

I am playing Stalker:COP and have a strange problem. I cannot Sprint by pressing X and W together. I googled but find anything related.

Anyone heard of this problem before? 
Any idea? 
Please help!


----------



## byrkoet

i pm'd you


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windfire* 
I am playing Stalker:COP and have a strange problem. I cannot Sprint by pressing X and W together. I googled but find anything related.

Anyone heard of this problem before?
Any idea?
Please help!

Try a different keyboard, almost sounds you have very poor n-key rollover. You don't hold x though, just hit it to sprint.


----------



## windfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Try a different keyboard, almost sounds you have very poor n-key rollover. You don't hold x though, just hit it to sprint.


Ok, thanks in advance first of all.

I was actually holding down both keys when I tried to sprint. I will try just hitting the X key once. Will report back a little later.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


http://www.zsg.dk/index.php

The Zone Survival Guide is back, highly suggest you guys check it out if you haven't yet.









Good hunting, STALKER.










Awesome, spent almost two hours on this today. +1


----------



## windfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Try a different keyboard, almost sounds you have very poor n-key rollover. You don't hold x though, just hit it to sprint.


With your shedding some light, I have found the solution.

I just re-assign the Sprint control from the X key to another key (C). And it works (though I need to hold down X + C in order to sprint).

Thanks again. +rep to you


----------



## byrkoet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windfire* 
With your shedding some light, I have found the solution.

I just re-assign the Sprint control from the X key to another key (C). And it works (though I need to hold down X + C in order to sprint).

Thanks again. +rep to you









damn, thats some weird stuff, try re assigning the key to shift , thats where i have it set , that just might work, that way you wont have to press 2 keys


----------



## dude guy bro

for me, the key for this game series is to be somewhat patient, use the save functions wisely, and try to conserve resources early on.

i'm now about halfway through COP, and i really, really wish i'd set the difficulty to at least veteran.... i can already tell it's gonna be waaaaay tooooo easy.

e: prolly the best game series i've now played, due to the gameplay system, as i'm far more of a FPS fanatic than a RPG, but this is a near flawless combination of both. /Subbed


----------



## byrkoet

check this out , i made this screenshot today , this is the 2nd time i finished this game now
i have completed all the missions available and found all the stashes available, i even ordered everything on the list and dint go with the choppers, so i could go and get the gauss rifle


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Where can i find this mod? And what is it called?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
SoC, Edited image with high graphics mod enabled


----------



## mrfajita

I'd like to know as well, Photorealistic Zone mod plus some upgraded shaders looks pretty awesome but nowhere near as great as that first pic.


----------



## JPJ5624

The first 3 pics are likely from using the Ultra Graphics Mode 1.1. The last 3 don't really look that much different from vanilla Clear Sky.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JPJ5624* 
The first 3 pics are likely from using the Ultra Graphics Mode 1.1. The last 3 don't really look that much different from vanilla Clear Sky.

Sweet, rep for you and a link for the rest of you.
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/;78200


----------



## JPJ5624

I personally use this shader mod which dramatically improves visuals while having a minimal performance impact (as long as you have a decent card): http://sites.google.com/site/kingo64...er-shaders-max

The ultra graphics mod has a little too much bloom and at parts is pretty annoying. A good example is the Arena which is lit up like crazy. It also has a large performance impact (basically because it enables gi, which isn't properly implemented).


----------



## mikehunt

finished SoC a while ago and just finished CS the other day
need to get CoP and maybe some mods since I played the other two unmodded except for occasional god mode cheat


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaredvcxz* 
I've played SoC and Clear Sky, but I could never really get into them. It's just too easy to die for me...

making use of the [ and ] quick keys for bandages and first aid kits helps as you can use one while still fighting, or while running to hide


----------



## mikehunt

sorry if this was mentioned and I missed it, but what is MP like for stalker? is it co-op, free for all, are there AI controlled enemies, do you pick a faction when you join the server?


----------



## thiru

From what I've read it's just deathmatch or capture the flag.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Sweet, rep for you and a link for the rest of you.
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/;78200


Does it work fine with the Stalker 2009 Complete mod? I bought all 3 yesterday and I have to finish atleast one this weekend starting tonight. (I'm too lazy to look it up I'm at work right now...)


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Does it work fine with the Stalker 2009 Complete mod? I bought all 3 yesterday and I have to finish atleast one this weekend starting tonight. (I'm too lazy to look it up I'm at work right now...)










I have it running fine with my custom Oblivion lost mod, its not gamedata so yes. It is just renderer settings set differently in the user.ltx file.


----------



## Kamakazi

So started SoC again today, this time with the Complete 2009 mod. I have beaten both the first and second one before and plan to do it again in the coming weeks.

Looks so much better now with the mod, plus being able to completely max it out, something I was never able to do with my 4850.

I plan on get CoP around Christmas (hoping for a Steam sale really).


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
So started SoC again today, this time with the Complete 2009 mod. I have beaten both the first and second one before and plan to do it again in the coming weeks.

Looks so much better now with the mod, plus being able to completely max it out, something I was never able to do with my 4850.

I plan on get CoP around Christmas (hoping for a Steam sale really).

If you own SOC on steam you can get COP for 20 bucks.

Oh, and since nobody's mentioned it yet, STALKER 2 IN 2012















http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...s-t-l-k-e.html


----------



## dude guy bro

i picked my COP up at target about a month back for $19.99


----------



## Mudfrog

Went to reinstall SOC today and the disc is not in the case!!! I'm so ticked off. Can't find it anywhere.

Anyone know where I can download a digital copy that will work with my retail box key?


----------



## Shooter116

Everytime I read this thread and all the excitement about this game, it makes me want to go play. I have SOC on steam, but i'm only about an hour into the game. I usually end up exiting after about 20 minutes for some reason..

I remember the last time I played.. I was just walking and saw this group of guys walking down a path so I think, hey lets go talk to em! Bad move, they put me down quick. After that I ended up closing it, lol


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Everytime I read this thread and all the excitement about this game, it makes me want to go play. I have SOC on steam, but i'm only about an hour into the game. I usually end up exiting after about 20 minutes for some reason..

I remember the last time I played.. I was just walking and saw this group of guys walking down a path so I think, hey lets go talk to em! Bad move, they put me down quick. After that I ended up closing it, lol


Yeah, definitely gotta watch yourself.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Oh, and since nobody's mentioned it yet, STALKER 2 IN 2012















http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...s-t-l-k-e.html


Oh wow. I havnt seen that. Thank god. I hope its as good as SoC


----------



## pjBSOD

Played Stalker CoP earlier... Definitely not my type of game, unfortunately.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Played Stalker CoP earlier... Definitely not my type of game, unfortunately.


i tend to think you may have not given it enough of a chance to impress, as all of these games take a bit of time to build yourself up before the real fun begins.

regardless, what are some of your more recent favorite games?


----------



## antuk15

Some S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky Godness!

This is *THE* most photorealistic game if modded properly!!

1920x1080, DX10.1, 4xMSAA + 4xTSAA

Everything running on highest settings except for SSAO, Sun Quality and Sun Rays, those were all on Low!

My own custom .cfg file to bring the game beyond the 'Extreme' quality setting









Ignore the crappy JPEG Quality! Original .PNG version were over 90mb combined!

*100% GENUINE GAMEPLAY SHOTS*, Weapon was just holstered


































































































































You should see my Call Of Pripyat Shots


----------



## Mudfrog

Is Call of Pripyat better than Clear Sky? Clear Sky was ok for my first play through but I can't really get into it to much. SOC is much much better.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Some S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky Godness!

This is *THE* most photorealistic game if modded properly!!

1920x1080, DX10.1, 4xMSAA + 4xTSAA

Everything running on highest settings except for SSAO, Sun Quality and Sun Rays, those were all on Low!

My own custom .cfg file to bring the game beyond the 'Extreme' quality setting









Ignore the crappy JPEG Quality! Original .PNG version were over 90mb combined!

*100% GENUINE GAMEPLAY SHOTS*, Weapon was just holstered









EPIC SNIP

You should see my Call Of Pripyat Shots










What kind of FPS do you get with your CF 5770s with that setup?


----------



## mrfajita

antuk15, you should upload that custom cfg file, and also one for CoP if you have it modded as well, that looks damn amazing!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Add me. I love STALKER! ><


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Add me. I love STALKER! ><


I let it slide since you gave my thread a free bump








but PM me next time if you make another account and join again


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Is Call of Pripyat better than Clear Sky? Clear Sky was ok for my first play through but I can't really get into it to much. SOC is much much better.



Yes, it's definitely better than CS. But it's not as great as SoC. Then again, what is?

The main story I'd have to say is the weakest of the three (I mean, like, it's pretty lame is the truth), but the side missions are SO much better than in the other two. Way more variety to the stuff you get sent off to do. Which keeps it interesting for sure. Plus, unlike Clear Sky, there's a creepy lab you have to go into ...

I rank CoP as solidly in the middle, but closer to SoC than CS.

I could see someone arguing though that CoP is actually the best, and although I wouldn't share that thought, I'd at least entertain their argument, whereas if they said that about CS I'd have to


----------



## Blameless

Just installed CoP earlier today. Haven't gotten around to installing any graphics mods or anything yet; want a vanilla play-though for my first time with the game.

So far I like it better than CS.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
What kind of FPS do you get with your CF 5770s with that setup?

It says the FPS for the various frames in the screenshot, in the purple overlay at the top left. Looks like it goes down to ~10 in heavy sunshafts.

Antuk, I'm not so sure I'd go so far as to say its the most photorealistic game ever, it definitely does have some pretty big weaknesses, like the ground in general, it looks pretty crap no matter what you do. Best lighting though, definitely. Get some underground screenshots, those always look marvelous.


----------



## Xealot

*Steam is having a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. weekend deal.*

Shadow of Chernobyl + Call of Pripyat Bundle for $9.99!


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Yes, it's definitely better than CS. But it's not as great as SoC. Then again, what is?

The main story I'd have to say is the weakest of the three (I mean, like, it's pretty lame is the truth), but the side missions are SO much better than in the other two. Way more variety to the stuff you get sent off to do. Which keeps it interesting for sure. Plus, unlike Clear Sky, there's a creepy lab you have to go into ...

I rank CoP as solidly in the middle, but closer to SoC than CS.

I could see someone arguing though that CoP is actually the best, and although I wouldn't share that thought, I'd at least entertain their argument, whereas if they said that about CS I'd have to









Just picked it up on the steam deal. This also solved my problem of losing my SOC DVD, I was starting to get mad I couldn't play it.


----------



## flashbulb

oh wow, playing SoC with LURK for the first time and the visuals are amazing


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
oh wow, playing SoC with LURK for the first time and the visuals are amazing

Is LURK better than Complete?


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Is LURK better than Complete?

i personally think so, the grass is better in complete but i like everything else better in lurk


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
i personally think so, the grass is better in complete but i like everything else better in lurk

Hmm...might switch halfway through and see if I can see a difference.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Hmm...might switch halfway through and see if I can see a difference.

Its a lot harder apparently. I haven't tried LURK but it is a very different experience to the Complete mod. I'd finish your playthough with complete then try LURK


----------



## flashbulb

LURK changes gameplay a whole lot.

for the better, in my opinion.


----------



## mrfajita

I liked the early beta of LURK where instead of the normal snork sound, they screwed it up and you had snorks saying "get out of here stalker"


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
i personally think so, the grass is better in complete but i like everything else better in lurk

I honestly thought the almost complete opposite of this (Not trying to flame or troll). I think if you want the style of game play LURK gives get it. But as for graphics i have ran both and i think they both look good in different ways. Its really a matter of opinion i think. However when the new Stalker Complete mod comes out (Stalker Complete 2012) it will far surpass LURK. And I'm guessing it will be out before 2012.

Check it out. The site says 2009 but its the same page for 2012.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009
Images of 2012 here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/artistp...111036/detail/


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I liked the early beta of LURK where instead of the normal snork sound, they screwed it up and you had snorks saying "get out of here stalker"





Haha, thanks for that! The little skype chat I have between a few of my friends is now spammed full of "get out of here S.T.A.L.K.E.R."


----------



## mrfajita

Wow I never thought this club would grow this much. We now have 74 members!


----------



## nagle3092

Ok so I just got all 3 games which one should I start with?


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Wow I never thought this club would grow this much. We now have 74 members!


44 pages, too = win


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Ok so I just got all 3 games which one should I start with?


I say start with the first one, Shadow of Chernobyl. Clear sky is a prequel to it, but you would probably understand more starting with SoC. Plus, Clear Sky has more stuff in it, so you might get annoyed if you are used to being able to upgrade weapons, then be unable to do that in SoC. But, SoC has the best atmosphere IMO. So, SoC, CS, CoP is the order I would play them.

And dude guy, I only see 5 pages


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Wow I never thought this club would grow this much. We now have 74 members!


Testament to a great game series and the games incredible replay value.

imo.


----------



## EmeraldICE

I've been playing SoC almost non-stop since I bought it on steam the other day. Great game. I'm playing with the Complete 2009 mod.








Only issue I had was random BSODs occasionally when I would try to load my saves. Turns out prefetching was causing some memory conflicts. Turned that off and it's good to go.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChIck3n*


And dude guy, I only see 5 pages










well hmmm... that one flew over my head. plz explain.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*


well hmmm... that one flew over my head. plz explain.


I think he's viewing 100 posts per page.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*


I think he's viewing 100 posts per page.










ahh yes, i knew there was something i was missing...


----------



## TMallory

Just grabbed Stalker and CoP on Steam. What mods should I throw on SoC? I did that full overhaul they have floating out there, but I've heard it makes the game nearly impossible to beat


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Just grabbed Stalker and CoP on Steam. What mods should I throw on SoC? I did that full overhaul they have floating out there, but I've heard it makes the game nearly impossible to beat


Well, that depends on what you want. Complete 2009 I believe is mostly graphical with a number of gameplay changes, but I have never tried it. Oblivion lost is a great mod that adds more mutants/gameplay options (plus a ton of other stuff), and makes it a bit more in depth. I play with Oblivion Lost U.L.T.I.M.A.T.E., which is basically a mod pack with oblivion lost and many other mods. This one is much harder (think a few hits and you are dead), but I like that since I have played it so much.

Try a few mods out and see what you like best. Don't think that mods are needed to play the game though, I played it through several times before adding any mods. You can always just try a few smaller mods instead of getting the massive ones, just read around and find what you like. Just be careful, as installing too many mods can lead to conflicts between them.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChIck3n*


Well, that depends on what you want. Complete 2009 I believe is mostly graphical with a number of gameplay changes, but I have never tried it. Oblivion lost is a great mod that adds more mutants/gameplay options (plus a ton of other stuff), and makes it a bit more in depth. I play with Oblivion Lost U.L.T.I.M.A.T.E., which is basically a mod pack with oblivion lost and many other mods. This one is much harder (think a few hits and you are dead), but I like that since I have played it so much.

Try a few mods out and see what you like best. Don't think that mods are needed to play the game though, I played it through several times before adding any mods. You can always just try a few smaller mods instead of getting the massive ones, just read around and find what you like. Just be careful, as installing too many mods can lead to conflicts between them.


Yeah i am playing with Ultimate + the Gun Mod that comes with it. I greatly prefer it over vanilla but I haven't played any other mods so I can't compare.


----------



## TMallory

What mods are there just for graphics/weapons? I'm not looking for any gameplay tweaks, I'm looking for a not-so-difficult experience in the Zone, as opposed to the last time I played it with I think Oblivion Lost, and ended up getting owned


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
What mods are there just for graphics/weapons? I'm not looking for any gameplay tweaks, I'm looking for a not-so-difficult experience in the Zone, as opposed to the last time I played it with I think Oblivion Lost, and ended up getting owned

Complete doesn't seem to do many gameplay tweaks, it seems to fix some bugs, and says it makes the AI a bit smarter (not by much though).


----------



## dude guy bro

once i got into the game (SOC) a tiny bit, and knew i wanted to play though it, i installed complete 2009. it made all the difference in the world for me, as i became completely addicted to the series.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I need to finish COP. I started reading more and in turn playing less games.


----------



## Highrisk

I have also become addicted once I installed Complete 2009 for SoC. I have a weird problem though. This concerns hardware, this punishes my video card. I can hear the fan really loud. That can only mean that it gets hot while playing this game. It also happens in BC2. I'm gona have to look into it.

I have tried V-sync with Rivatuner's D3DOverrider and it works, however there is input lag as well. This is the only way I think would cause less stress on my GPU.


----------



## mrfajita

For graphics mod, get float32, great shaders that make it look much better. For a weapon mod, definitely get the Arsenal mod, it is the best and gives so many awesome guns to the game, and makes the existing guns better (more realistic textures, sounds, everything.)


----------



## Behemoth777

Just picked up CoP. It gives me a chance to replay SoC and actually finish it this time


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Complete doesn't seem to do many gameplay tweaks, it seems to fix some bugs, and says it makes the AI a bit smarter (not by much though).

I google'd it, seems like there's a Complete 2012 too?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
I google'd it, seems like there's a Complete 2012 too?









I think the 2012 update is still being worked on. This is what it says on the ModDB page:

Quote:

Note: we are in the middle of the new 2012 update, the current and the latest available mod version is STALKER Complete 2009 1.4.4 until further notice.


----------



## Kamakazi

Yes 2012 it is in development.


----------



## Mudfrog

Bought COP when it was on sale with SOC (needed this anyway as I lost my original disc).

COP is waaaaay better than CS. I had my doubts but so far COP is a great game.


----------



## _02

I haven't gotten a chance to play CoP yet, but I have been thoroughly and deeply drawn in after playing SoC for the first time with Complete 2009.

One of the most rewarding playthroughs I can remember.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I haven't gotten a chance to play CoP yet, but I have been thoroughly and deeply drawn in after playing SoC for the first time with Complete 2009.

One of the most rewarding playthroughs I can remember.


Agreed, my only issue after playing most of the way through CS is a REALLY miss the more robust weapon customization from CS.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Agreed, my only issue after playing most of the way through CS is a REALLY miss the more robust weapon customization from CS.


You mean it is lacking in Pripyat?

I skipped clear sky.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


You mean it is lacking in Pripyat?

I skipped clear sky.


Woops sorry, lacking in SoC.


----------



## TMallory

I just started my third attempt to get into STALKER. Today I read the full plot of the game online, and WOW, it spoils the story but the story gets AWESOME. Makes me actually want to play through it even more now. I didn't expect the story to get that deep/crazy.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I just started my third attempt to get into STALKER. Today I read the full plot of the game online, and WOW, it spoils the story but the story gets AWESOME. Makes me actually want to play through it even more now. I didn't expect the story to get that deep/crazy.


I was far less impressed with the story than I was with the immersion. The story is kind of thrown at you in blocks of text and radio messages.

I think most people that get into the game get drawn into the feeling that the area is alive, and that the game experiences are unique to the player at that specific moment.

Which to a large degree, is true.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I was far less impressed with the story than I was with the immersion. The story is kind of thrown at you in blocks of text and radio messages.

I think most people that get into the game get drawn into the feeling that the area is alive, and that the game experiences are unique to the player at that specific moment.

Which to a large degree, is true.


True, they don't do a very good job explaining the story. The Wikipedia plot outline for the game makes everything so much more clear. I'm almost glad I spoiled it for myself, because now I know what's going on, and don't just feel like a guy running around searchin' stashes and buckin' boars


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


True, they don't do a very good job explaining the story. The Wikipedia plot outline for the game makes everything so much more clear. I'm almost glad I spoiled it for myself, because now I know what's going on, and don't just feel like a guy running around searchin' stashes and buckin' boars










Very true. The story can be pretty hard to follow.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Very true. The story can be pretty hard to follow.


That's what happens when the dev team is a bunch of poorly funded Ukrainian guys who do not natively speak English. And they still make a great game.


----------



## Raizy

I'm starting to get into this game, but I'm just kinda pissed about this control design:

Hold down two keys to: *low-crouch*. This way is easier to enter sprint ASAP.

Now the other way, it is: 1 button to toggle crouch --> 1 button to hold down for low crouch --> toggle crouch again --> Now you can sprint.

I've never typed crouch so much I am starting to see crotch.

Any help?? :-( I could really use a code to copy and paste into autoit or autohotkey that would make this action more smooth...


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raizy* 
I'm starting to get into this game, but I'm just kinda pissed about this control design:

Hold down two keys to: *low-crouch*. This way is easier to enter sprint ASAP.

Now the other way, it is: 1 button to toggle crouch --> 1 button to hold down for low crouch --> toggle crouch again --> Now you can sprint.

I've never typed crouch so much I am starting to see crotch.

Any help?? :-( I could really use a code to copy and paste into autoit or autohotkey that would make this action more smooth...

Wait, I'm confused. You're asking for keybind examples?

For crouch I use CTRL. I don't use toggle crouch by the way. The lower crouch I have set to CTRL+Z. My sprint is SHIFT.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highrisk* 
Wait, I'm confused. You're asking for keybind examples?

For crouch I use CTRL. I don't use toggle crouch by the way. The lower crouch I have set to CTRL+Z. My sprint is SHIFT.

Mine is the same as ^


----------



## Raizy

I was wondering if there is a way to get the shift key to work as the key itself along with another key. Like if I press down the shift key, it will also simulate a CTRL down key; it's so I don't have to press two buttons to enter low crouch.


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raizy*


I was wondering if there is a way to get the shift key to work as the key itself along with another key. Like if I press down the shift key, it will also simulate a CTRL down key; it's so I don't have to press two buttons to enter low crouch.


I'm not sure, let's hope someone here knows how


----------



## brettjv

I use toggle crouch on shift, low crouch on ctrl, and run is alt.


----------



## MintMouse

Started SoC a while back, didn't play much - been getting back in to it of late.

Are the guns really inaccurate or really un-powerful? At times it seems to take an infinity of pistol shots to drop an enemy.

I go in to a map stocked to the brim with various ammos, by the end of the mission I'm salvaging any pistol ammo I can get off enemies.

The game, however, is a lot of fun.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MintMouse* 
Started SoC a while back, didn't play much - been getting back in to it of late.

Are the guns really inaccurate or really un-powerful? At times it seems to take an infinity of pistol shots to drop an enemy.

I go in to a map stocked to the brim with various ammos, by the end of the mission I'm salvaging any pistol ammo I can get off enemies.

The game, however, is a lot of fun.

Not sure which guns you are using but my scoped rifles take an enemy down in 2-3 shots, can't to rock 'n roll though then bullets just fly everywhere.

In general pistols are pretty much worthless, the only exception I have found is the .45ACP pistols do pack some punch, but you have to be dang close.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MintMouse* 
Are the guns really inaccurate or really un-powerful? At times it seems to take an infinity of pistol shots to drop an enemy.

Using the Complete 2009 mod seems to have helped make the guns more powerful, while still keeping it realistic. You should give that mod a try.


----------



## Ceadderman

Add me, add me, aaaaaaaaaddddd me









I love Call of Pripyat. Kind of wish I had gotten the other titles too. But I really like this game.
















Anomaly approaching...









I only use scoped weapons for the most part. Though I do like the MP5 clone. And the HK Assault Rifle clone. The AR5 clone is sweet when you have the Grenade Launcher but otherwise is only good for generating income to get a good Sniper Rifle. I don't mess with pistols terribly much since Zombies Chimera and Blood Suckers require too many reloads when they get on you. Though I do keep one on hand silenced so I can use the detector. Make a better weapon than the knife that's for sure.









Can you use "the Complete 2009 mod" on a Steam account? Would be cool if you can.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Add me, add me, aaaaaaaaaddddd me









I love Call of Pripyat. Kind of wish I had gotten the other titles too. But I really like this game.
















Anomaly approaching...









I only use scoped weapons for the most part. Though I do like the MP5 clone. And the HK Assault Rifle clone. The AR5 clone is sweet when you have the Grenade Launcher but otherwise is only good for generating income to get a good Sniper Rifle. I don't mess with pistols terribly much since Zombies Chimera and Blood Suckers require too many reloads when they get on you. Though I do keep one on hand silenced so I can use the detector. Make a better weapon than the knife that's for sure.









Can you use "the Complete 2009 mod" on a Steam account? Would be cool if you can.









~Ceadder









Ceadder, I heard you talking about this game during your fiasco (mobo/ram) and decided to grab it

We may need to team up with tips its getting more difficult









Tip:

Always have some frags to pick off hard to get targets.
Always be near a high object to get off the ground. A.I (non armed)won't normally chase you up intricate paths

Other than that, Yes add me i love these type of games and so far i am lovin COP just getting into Yanov


----------



## mrfajita

Anybody used a SB Audigy card with the latest drivers from Creative with Shadow of Chernobyl? I am having issues with mine, the sound is hollow and has no range. Other programs sound fine. I never remember this problem before, but it is very annoying.


----------



## Ceadderman

I've got SB X-Fi but only playing CoP. If you're having issues though I would think that it's driver related. You might uninstall Audigy, sweep the driver and then re-install it to clear up the issue. Either that or it's in your settings. So before uninstalling it check your settings.

I turned my music off. Funny thing is the dogs and wolves howl so much that it makes me want to turn the music back up. Costantly looking over my shoulder at night.









@BC... Sure bro, I don't go after Poltergeists yet cause I'm not sure how to take them down. I know how to evade them pretty good but haven't yet figured out how to take them down when they have an artifact. Everything else I'm pretty good with though. So if you're on Steam add me. Playing single player at the moment however.









Anyone know how to get into the water treatment plant? I think that's what it is. Been off for 22 days but it's the area where the recording goes off and tells you that they're trapped and that they only have "...enough food for... and enough water for... and they need assistance..." I looked for a sewer pipe to get in as well as went into the train tunnel to the west in the 2nd area, but haven't figured that out.









Back to sleeving.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Anybody used a SB Audigy card with the latest drivers from Creative with Shadow of Chernobyl? I am having issues with mine, the sound is hollow and has no range. Other programs sound fine. I never remember this problem before, but it is very annoying.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Can you use "the Complete 2009 mod" on a Steam account? Would be cool if you can.









~Ceadder









yes you can







im using it atm. im going back thru the game at MAX settings and the 2009 mod and it looks so sexy and i also got the realistic weapon mod to go with it, make the game so fun. also currently playing as a master atm


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


Started SoC a while back, didn't play much - been getting back in to it of late.

Are the guns really inaccurate or really un-powerful? At times it seems to take an infinity of pistol shots to drop an enemy.

I go in to a map stocked to the brim with various ammos, by the end of the mission I'm salvaging any pistol ammo I can get off enemies.

The game, however, is a lot of fun.


If your still kind of early in the game all the weapons will be inaccurate. Later in the game you will get more accurate guns, you can also upgrade your guns to become more accurate.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


If your still kind of early in the game all the weapons will be inaccurate. Later in the game you will get more accurate guns, you can also upgrade your guns to become more accurate.


Yes, the game is brutal until you get a decent scoped rifle from the Bar area. Once you get a scoped assault or sniper rifle, you become lethal and the game changes (gets much more fun). You will also get better artifacts and better armor available to you. You will need it though, the game continues to get harder.

You'll get really used to conserving ammo, sneaking around, and adjusting for headshots from sniping positions. No more duck for cover and pop out 1000 times to kill 3 people.

When I got the VSS, the game just got ridiculously fun to roam and snipe.


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raizy* 
I'm starting to get into this game, but I'm just kinda pissed about this control design:

Hold down two keys to: *low-crouch*. This way is easier to enter sprint ASAP.

Now the other way, it is: 1 button to toggle crouch --> 1 button to hold down for low crouch --> toggle crouch again --> Now you can sprint.

I've never typed crouch so much I am starting to see crotch.

Any help?? :-( I could really use a code to copy and paste into autoit or autohotkey that would make this action more smooth...

I don't remember what I did for SOC, but in CS I set mouse3 to toggle and a key (I think ctrl) for the low crouch as I hate trying to hold 2 keys down and still be able to use wasd


----------



## _02

I never toggle, always press on release off.

Way easier to time up and down with press and release, than adding a whole press/release cycle for each action. But I also don't mind hitting or holding keys with any of my fingers.


----------



## Behemoth777

Man, I love SoC. Hopefully I will finish it pretty soon here so I can start CoP I bought the other day.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Man, I love SoC. Hopefully I will finish it pretty soon here so I can start CoP I bought the other day.


I've played SOC through about 3 or 4 times and I can honestly say I think I might like COP a little more









Although it could just be because I played CS last


----------



## TMallory

This is my third attempt (maybe even fourth?) to get into STALKER and I think it's finally growing on me. I guess it's because my last attempts were done with the Oblivion Lost mod, which apparently makes the game a LOT harder.

Currently rolling with Stalker Complete 2009. Loving it. Too bad there's no vehicles, I'm currently in the second area (the Garbage I think), and it sucks having to run back to the main trader/mission giver.

Is there respawning enemies, or is it just me? It seems like I'm always getting shot at by reinforcements when I'm looting dead enemies, specifically in set-piece battles (like in the beginning in the Garbage where you have to defend the small settlement, and the battle versus the miliary around the time you encounter your first blowout).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hm I have played through SHoC once, and was planning on installing the Oblivion Lost mod for my next run. Is it really a lot harder? Ha I remember when I first started, I went down to the Military outpost, south of where you begin, and tried to take them on, with my pistol, basically had to run away and cleared out the military at the train bridge instead, where i got a decent rifle to challenge them.

Also the environment changes quite a bit, the animals and patrols respawn after a while, and in some places you get bandits or w/e that will appear frequently.


----------



## TMallory

Question: the whole anomaly thing? I played the game like a straight survival-shooter. What do I do with the anomalies? I know they're linked to artifacts, but how so? Can someone explain


----------



## Behemoth777

Stalker really is a difficult game. I have died more times than I can count and I'm on like normal difficulty I think.

If you want a challenging, thrilling, roller coaster ride game, this is it.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Question: the whole anomaly thing? I played the game like a straight survival-shooter. What do I do with the anomalies? I know they're linked to artifacts, but how so? Can someone explain

The artifacts are in the anomalies. You need to use your detector and it will point the way. Have your bolts handy and throw often to disperse the anomaly while you work your way to the artifact.


----------



## Kamakazi

I have to say I am most of the way through SoC (currently doing the first bit of Monolith fighting) and I have not even attempted to get a single artifact.


----------



## flashbulb

wow, you're really missing out.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flashbulb* 
wow, you're really missing out.

Why?


----------



## flashbulb

they sell for a lot of money and have super cool effects when you use them right


----------



## Highrisk

Yeah, I didn't notice artifacts can be used until I saw the slots on my right hand corner of my inventory screen. Make sure you do it right though. For example, there might be an artifact that gives you -267% bleeding but gives +10 radiation. Your next artifact should be...yeah you guessed right, an artifact that gives -20 radiation...just making these numbers up. You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## _02

The most useful artifacts I found during SoC were radiation reducing artifacts, health adding artifacts and stamina adding artifacts.

With the right load, you'll be able to mostly sprint with a full inventory, and non severe radiation and injury/bleeding can be ignored unless you are in a firefight. Being able to sprint indefinitely with a light load, and being able to sprint a long way with a full load is very convenient. Especially when the rate it recovers is doubled or tripled.

I wouldn't worry about selling them though, I had so much money at the end of the game I could have easily purchased the most expensive things available before beating the game. Most are easy to nab though, so I guess it wouldn't hurt.

For example, I didn't buy an exoskeleton, but easily could have.


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
The most useful artifacts I found during SoC were radiation reducing artifacts, health adding artifacts and stamina adding artifacts.

With the right load, you'll be able to mostly sprint with a full inventory, and non severe radiation and injury/bleeding can be ignored unless you are in a firefight. Being able to sprint indefinitely with a light load, and being able to sprint a long way with a full load is very convenient. Especially when the rate it recovers is doubled or tripled.

I wouldn't worry about selling them though, I had so much money at the end of the game I could have easily purchased the most expensive things available before beating the game. Most are easy to nab though, so I guess it wouldn't hurt.

For example, I didn't buy an exoskeleton, but easily could have.

Or you can just have an energy drink







Replenishes it fully after one use. Not sure if it works with a full inventory though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm looks like I'm going back to first map to do a little anomoly hunting when I get my system back up.









I didn't realize what the bolts were for, now I know. At least nobody else gets the artifacts.









~Ceadder


----------



## exkalibur

About a month ago I got CoP because I had never played a STALKER game before and decided it was time to delve into the zone.. I wasn't overly impressed by the graphics and kinda got turned off by the performance I was getting so I decided to put it down.

Then a couple of days ago I read about this STALKER Complete mod for SoC which supposedly makes the game look next-gen. I decided what the hell I shouldve started from the start anyway and maybe this mod will eliminate the doubts I had about STALKER series. So I picked up a copy of SoC and installed STALKER Complete mod..

Now I'm hooked! SoC with complete mod applied looks and feels 10x better than CoP.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Why?


Yeah, I didn't bother with artifacts my first playthru. I was a hardcore FPS'er and looked down on RPG noobs who have to use magical cheats in order to play the game. converted now


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Yeah, I didn't bother with artifacts my first playthru. I was a hardcore FPS'er and looked down on RPG noobs who have to use magical cheats in order to play the game. converted now


Nice. Yeah I just never messed with them, other than picking up the ones in my path that were nice and easy, you know just laying there to sell.

Also, I figured your reasoning would be that The Stig don't need no cheats!


----------



## brettjv

My favored artifact loadout on SoC is:

1 Mama's Beads (+ bulletproof cap)
1 Moonlight (+ endurance)
1 Soul (+ health regen)
1 Micah (anti-bleeding)
1 Crystal (anti-rad)

All of these but Soul can be always be found (or acquired as reward) if you know where to go to get them, all in easily accessible places once you can get into the Bar. Actually the Mama's Beads you can always just run and grab as soon as you start the game if you want ... although it's a ways from the start ... it's near where you get the scope, so ...

I generally play the whole game (once I can get into the Bar) up until the CNPP with the TRS with scope and grenade launcher and the Vintorez (my favorite weapon by far).

Prior to that, I always have a scoped AK about 10 minutes into the game. Un-scoped weapons in SoC generally kinda suck, so I run and get the scope pretty much as soon as I start the game.

I also wanted to say that although the changes from Complete Mod are largely 'good' and relatively subtle, if you actually played the game a lot before that mod came out like I did, you realize that it changes more about the game than may be apparent.

Besides the graphics, it really does two things: adds the ability to repair guns and armor, and ups the weight limit before you basically get stuck walking around.

These may not seem like much, but I found it actually changed my thinking quite a bit in terms of how I was going to approach my inventory management (in my various replays of the game).

I used to do a lot of managing of when I'd wear which suit, and where I'd stash certain items and armor, both because of the weight limit, and because I wanted to conserve the best guns and armor for later parts when I really needed them to be in top condition.

So ... being able to fix your stuff, and carry more stuff w/o you ... it does change the game in SoC. Not saying it's bad, just ... takes away an element of strategy that's there w/o the mod.

Edit: Oh, yeah, one other thing. The Complete mod also lowers enemy awareness pretty significantly ... it's really noticeable if you play the game first w/o it for years like I did. Dude's are WAY more likely to just stand there and get shot with that mod running. All in all, the game is easier w/Complete than it is on vanilla.


----------



## TMallory

I've been throwing bolts into anomalies, but nothing yet









Some of you guys got scoped weapons within "10 minutes" of starting the game? I've played maybe 3 hours or so and I'm still using rifles with iron sights









Though I am taking it slow, doing some exploring, checking all stashes, running back to Cordon to pawn my loot. Just got new armor (the 24,000$ one), so I'm about to delve deeper into the garbage later


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I've been throwing bolts into anomalies, but nothing yet









Some of you guys got scoped weapons within "10 minutes" of starting the game? I've played maybe 3 hours or so and I'm still using rifles with iron sights









Though I am taking it slow, doing some exploring, checking all stashes, running back to Cordon to pawn my loot. Just got new armor (the 24,000$ one), so I'm about to delve deeper into the garbage later










First thing I do after getting any automatic weapon and a few grenades is kill everyone at the military base and take all their stuff. Actually, I like to do this every time I visit the Cordon.

It's not too difficult, even on master (the only difficulty I play at), if you're careful.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


First thing I do after getting any automatic weapon and a few grenades is kill everyone at the military base and take all their stuff. Actually, I like to do this every time I visit the Cordon.

It's not too difficult, even on master (the only difficulty I play at), if you're careful.


Hmm, I always thought that military base was just there as an artificial border to the level. I once tried to attack 'em and it seemed like they just kept respawning









Hard to get within range since it's just a road with some trees, they're in for a rude surprise when I get a scoped weapon


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha









I take out NPCs' too. That and I keep an ear out for a firefight when I'm inside getting stuff sorted out. If I hear one go down I run outside, pick the bodies clean kill the other guys getting the loot before I do then run it back and stockpile it in the containers. And I rarely sell the repaired loot back to the Suppliers. Talk about taking a loss if you do.









I haven't really picked up any artifacts though. I got the one one the Barge in the 1st map of CoP and the one from the guy that ends up robbing you later(sorry if that's a Spoiler for anyone) and a Goldfish that killed me the 1st time I equipped it, so I sold it. But for the most part I haven't figured out how the Sensor works(cause I haven't tried using it in an anomaly) yet. But I have the best one available to me in the 2nd map through Quest assignments.

1st time playing it I got caught out in an Emission when I went to the Sawmill to get the tools. Man that just about sucked. I just took every medication and barely survived it.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## TMallory

I usually don't start trouble with other guys out in the zone, at least the neutral/friendly ones. From time to time i'll join 'em on a little raid just so I can practice combat/loot items.

Is it true that there's no blowouts in the vanilla version of SoC? I remember encountering one when I had SoC installed with Oblivion Lost, and I think I remember hearing that Oblivion Lost simply added a lot of cut content such as the blowouts


----------



## thiru

The blowouts started in Clear Sky I think.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
The blowouts started in Clear Sky I think.











It was so awesome in SoC, I was in the middle of a firefight with military guys at some facility when the sky turns blood red and things go all crazy









I wonder why Steam didn't include CS in their bundle sale. I'll definitely try CoP once I wipe through CoS though


----------



## thiru

If the bundle sale had been CS+CoP I would have bought it in a flash.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
If the bundle sale had been CS+CoP I would have bought it in a flash.

Agreed.

I think they really missed out by not having the Complete bundle for $15, I would have bought that instantly, even though I own SoC on Steam. CS is on disc...somewhere....


----------



## TMallory

Is Clear Sky worth getting if I have SoC and CoP? I'm determined to beat SoC, and I'll probably give CoP a fair shot as well. Even if Steam had all three for $20 I would've grabbed it


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Is Clear Sky worth getting if I have SoC and CoP? I'm determined to beat SoC, and I'll probably give CoP a fair shot as well. Even if Steam had all three for $20 I would've grabbed it









I'm sure most would say it isn't essential and you don't miss too much by skipping it


----------



## Ceadderman

The only thing that is essential is the experience. It's a bit like going from Morrowind to Elder Scrolls. Some things are much better on one than on the other but not so important that it hinders game play.

Such as the making if armor and weapons in Morrowind. I loved manufacturing my own gear. But then in Oblivion it was pretty much removed from the game until Knights of the Nine mod brought the Wizard's Tower into play, so you could enchant weapons on your own.

I don't know about the rest but I would love for that to have been a feature in CoP as well as skill building. And levels. What's a RPG without those essential tools? Don't get me wrong I love CoP due to the open range play. But it does lack some of the things that make a good RPG.


















~Ceadder


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The only thing that is essential is the experience. It's a bit like going from Morrowind to Elder Scrolls. Some things are much better on one than on the other but not so important that it hinders game play.

Such as the making if armor and weapons in Morrowind. I loved manufacturing my own gear. But then in Oblivion it was pretty much removed from the game until Knights of the Nine mod brought the Wizard's Tower into play, so you could enchant weapons on your own.

I don't know about the rest but I would love for that to have been a feature in CoP as well as skill building. And levels. What's a RPG without those essential tools? Don't get me wrong I love CoP due to the open range play. But it does lack some of the things that make a good RPG.


















~Ceadder









You were able to enchant weapons/armor in Oblivion before the Wizard's Tower. It wasn't a full feature, but the Sigil Stones in each Oblivion gate could be used to enchant a weapon/item of clothing.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The only thing that is essential is the experience. It's a bit like going from Morrowind to Elder Scrolls. Some things are much better on one than on the other but not so important that it hinders game play.

Such as the making if armor and weapons in Morrowind. I loved manufacturing my own gear. But then in Oblivion it was pretty much removed from the game until Knights of the Nine mod brought the Wizard's Tower into play, so you could enchant weapons on your own.

I don't know about the rest but I would love for that to have been a feature in CoP as well as skill building. And levels. What's a RPG without those essential tools? Don't get me wrong I love CoP due to the open range play. But it does lack some of the things that make a good RPG.


















~Ceadder









Well Stalker doesn't claim to be an RPG (I think). I love RPGs but I really don't think levelling or any of that stuff would sit well in Stalker, if you want that you might as well play Fallout 3. RPG elements will run the atmosphere and focus of the game.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Well Stalker doesn't claim to be an RPG (I think). I love RPGs but I really don't think levelling or any of that stuff would sit well in Stalker, if you want that you might as well play Fallout 3. RPG elements will run the atmosphere and focus of the game.

Yeah not having the need to grind/level up definitely helps Stalker's gameplay. In Stalker, you actually feel like you're in the world. In Fallout 3, not so much. But then again, the Chernobyl incident actually happened, so it keeps my attention more.


----------



## _02

Hard to say based on differences of definition, but I don't see STALKER as an RPG.

STALKER is 90% shooting, 10% stat management. For me, an RPG requires heavy plot integration and stat management, as well as multi level strategy with stat modding items and multiple abilities.

STALKER had elements of that, but to me, was pretty much a straightforward open shooter.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Hard to say based on differences of definition, but I don't see STALKER as an RPG.

STALKER is 90% shooting, 10% stat management. For me, an RPG requires heavy plot integration and stat management, as well as multi level strategy with stat modding items and multiple abilities.

STALKER had elements of that, but to me, was pretty much a straightforward open shooter.

Agreed.

The only RPG elements in STALKER are the mission acquiring structure, inventory, and later on some weapon modding.

This is what I want personally, just enough RPG in a shooter for me.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
I've been throwing bolts into anomalies, but nothing yet









Some of you guys got scoped weapons within "10 minutes" of starting the game? I've played maybe 3 hours or so and I'm still using rifles with iron sights









Though I am taking it slow, doing some exploring, checking all stashes, running back to Cordon to pawn my loot. Just got new armor (the 24,000$ one), so I'm about to delve deeper into the garbage later









The bolts are just for finding the borders of the anomolies to help you from getting killed. Throwing bolts in doesn't make artifacts. Some anomalies randomly generate artifacts, but most artifacts are just there in the gameworld right from the start. In SC and CoP, you use the artifact detectors to find them in the anomalies, and in SoC they're just laying around, visible to the naked eye.

And yeah, there's a way to get a scope (and full-sized AK to put it on) basically immediately when you start the game ... you just have to run to a certain spot and find the dude there who will give it to you if you help him out. Once you've played the game and advanced the plot far enough you'll stumble on this mission and realize ... 'wow, I could've come and done this mission right when I started the game!' ... which I always do ever since. He's not in the Cordon though ... or the Garbage ... or the Agroprom ... no scopes in any of those places. That leaves one area that's accessible from the start


----------



## thiru

Yeah Stalker games have it perfect, only adding the "material" elements of RPGs into the game, such as inventory, weight, food and repairing.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Yeah Stalker games have it perfect, only adding the "material" elements of RPGs into the game, such as inventory, weight, food and repairing.

Ugh, weight, don't remind me.

I honestly feel like I would have more fun with the game if I was constantly micro-ing the weight I was carrying, just let me carry as much crap as I want. It is already completely unrealistic what I can carry anyway.


----------



## _02

The times I was at weight capacity, low on health packs and ammo, far far away from shelter...

Those were some of the most tense times I've spent in any game.

The relief was palpable when I got back to the bar, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I don't go up very high in level in either Morrowind or Oblivion. I've found the higher in level you go the harder it is to battle even something as weak as a Rat. But I do believe that Skills are more important to an RPG. I mean it would be nice to have the ability to haggle and build up a mercantile stat or Acrobatics to let you be able to jump higher. I realize that Artifacts assist in this regard but it would still be a nice feature.

It doesn't ruin my game not having this. I'm just saying _It would be nice_ to have. I like what it is, would just be nice to have _more_.









When I first saw the bolts I thought it was something like Hitman with the coin. Boy was I wrong.









~Ceadder


----------



## TMallory

So if I throw bolts at anomalies, artifacts randomly/rarely pop out?

And does how much you can carry change thorughout the game? I only really find myself limiting space when I have lots of weapons that I want to sell. I'll wipe out a wave of guys, grab all of their somewhat-expensive weapons, and find myself having to ditch some of it so I can run back to a trader


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
So if I throw bolts at anomalies, artifacts randomly/rarely pop out?

And does how much you can carry change thorughout the game? I only really find myself limiting space when I have lots of weapons that I want to sell. I'll wipe out a wave of guys, grab all of their somewhat-expensive weapons, and find myself having to ditch some of it so I can run back to a trader









Bolts activate anomalies and bounce off of them, temporarily illuminating their boundary in the game, so you can tell where to walk.

I think your capacity stays the same unless you get armor that increases the capacity (exoskeleton). I typically gathered and stashed, ran back with the most expensive and then came back for everything else.

You can use blue boxes like at the bar to store extra inventory without fear of it being looted.

Of all the games I've gotten recently, BFBC2, Mass Effect, SCII, Metro... I still feel like replaying SoC will be more worthwhile.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well I don't go up very high in level in either Morrowind or Oblivion. I've found the higher in level you go the harder it is to battle even something as weak as a Rat. But I do believe that Skills are more important to an RPG. I mean it would be nice to have the ability to haggle and build up a mercantile stat or Acrobatics to let you be able to jump higher. I realize that Artifacts assist in this regard but it would still be a nice feature.

It doesn't ruin my game not having this. I'm just saying _It would be nice_ to have. I like what it is, would just be nice to have _more_.









When I first saw the bolts I thought it was something like Hitman with the coin. Boy was I wrong.









~Ceadder









I think you're confusing Morrowind with Oblivion. Morrowind barely had any levelling so higher level character = easier battles in 90% of cases. Oblivion on the other hand had every single opponent on a levelled list, making battles anywhere from easy as pie or hard as hell depending on your main skills.

On topic: in some cases, adding _more_ takes some things away.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Bolts activate anomalies and bounce off of them, temporarily illuminating their boundary in the game, so you can tell where to walk.

I think your capacity stays the same unless you get armor that increases the capacity (exoskeleton). I typically gathered and stashed, ran back with the most expensive and then came back for everything else.

You can use blue boxes like at the bar to store extra inventory without fear of it being looted.

Of all the games I've gotten recently, BFBC2, Mass Effect, SCII, Metro... I still feel like replaying SoC will be more worthwhile.

Yeah, each time I come back to play STALKER I remember why I liked it so much. Now that I've got Complete 2k9 instead of Oblivion Lost, I should be able to get through the Zone much easier.

Still, this game came out in what, '06 or '07? I bought Mass Effect 2 during a sale and I've yet to really dive into it. Then again I just got a brand new video card, so that may change


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Ugh, weight, don't remind me.

I honestly feel like I would have more fun with the game if I was constantly micro-ing the weight I was carrying, just let me carry as much crap as I want. It is already completely unrealistic what I can carry anyway.

Use a weight mod, or simply go into the character/actor file yourself and change the weight that they're allowed to carry. I personally hated the weight limit also. I could practically only carry 2 weapons, armor, and 2 rounds of ammo.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's been a long time since I've played Morrowind. Ex Roomates walked off with it when they moved. Still, I think that leveling was pretty much similar to Oblivion, but it's nothing to quibble about. Both were fun.

And I agree that in some case more is less.

But this is a Bethesda game series, and I've come to expect more from them. It's one of the reasons I got CoP, having not played the earlier modules not having a good enough system to play them on. I do have Oblivion on this system too though. So if I get tired of no levels skill building, I can fire that up.









I may restart CoP though. One of the Sokolov quests never appeared(Bodyguard job) and I sold all the artifacts that I got. Not sure if I want to continue on with this one since I kinda like getting 100% quest results.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
On topic: in some cases, adding _more_ takes some things away.


----------



## TMallory

How can I up the carrying weight? I would just need like a 10-20kg boost


----------



## Ceadderman

If your module allows it you can take your gear to have it upgraded. You can add an increase there if the worker upgrades armor.









Also artifacts can give you different upgrades. I think that in CoP it was "Goldfish" that gave a +10lb increase. It was 10 or 20. Can't remember which at the moment.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
How can I up the carrying weight? I would just need like a 10-20kg boost


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
It's been a long time since I've played Morrowind. Ex Roomates walked off with it when they moved. Still, I think that leveling was pretty much similar to Oblivion, but it's nothing to quibble about. Both were fun

The only leveled creatures (there were no leveled NPCs) in Morrowind were the respawnable creatures in the wilds. That's it. And in most cases, that meant going from "wild animal X" to "infected wild animal X" (and AFAIK all creatures of one type are at the same, fixed level). Oblivion on the other hand levels everything except maybe citizens and even levels them up. Meaning you can get killed by a rat at level 1 as well as at level 10. This simply never happens in Morrowind.

On topic, what are the gameplay differences between Complete 2009 and Oblivion Lost? I don't care about graphics.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
How can I up the carrying weight? I would just need like a 10-20kg boost

Open your STALKER folder and go into gamedata > config
and find a file called "system.ltx"
Open that up in notepad, hit ctrl + f and find where it says: "max_weight = 60"
Change the "60" to whatever you want and save the file.

Next, go into gamedata > config > creatures
and find a file called "actor.ltx"
Find where it says "max_item_mass = 60" and change the number to the same number that you used in the system.ltx file.
Then, in that same actor.ltx file, find "max_walk_weight" and change it to either the same number you used in the other two sections or a higher number.

Now, save the file and load up your game!


----------



## chef098

Anyone know a simple way to remove the head bobbing in CoP? It bobs so quickly back and forth that I feel like my character is hopped up on mountain dew or something.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE* 
Open your STALKER folder and go into gamedata > config
and find a file called "system.ltx"
Open that up in notepad, hit ctrl + f and find where it says: "max_weight = 60"
Change the "60" to whatever you want and save the file.

Next, go into gamedata > config > creatures
and find a file called "actor.ltx"
Find where it says "max_item_mass = 60" and change the number to the same number that you used in the system.ltx file.
Then, in that same actor.ltx file, find "max_walk_weight" and change it to either the same number you used in the other two sections or a higher number.

Now, save the file and load up your game!

Gonna try this when I get home, but I trust it works. Thanks a bunch, rep'd


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


On topic, what are the gameplay differences between Complete 2009 and Oblivion Lost? I don't care about graphics.


Check out the page on ModDB.

Even if you don't care about graphics, they are majorly overhauled. The weather system is enhanced, a sleeping bag is added so you can sleep anywhere, you can repair weapons instead of having do ditch your ultimate weapons as they degrade.

Numerous bug fixes have been accumulated and integrated.

The AI was modified to allow NPCs to remove dead bodies (you can drag bodies too, and even when they are loaded with loot), avoid anomalies, and so that they couldn't spot you from unrealistic distances or vantage points. Sounds were reworked and lots of new ambient sounds and effects were added (and integrated seamlessly).

They added a bunch (84) acoustic guitar tracks for Stalkers to play. They rewrote a lot of text that had poor translations. Some of the UI has been cleaned up, as well as the HUD. Natural death animations, lights that you can shoot the bulbs out of.

Blah blah, check here for the full list, it is huge.

Edit - I just realized you wanted a comparison to OL, which I haven't played. But these are the differences from the Vanilla game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Place holder so I can get back to that link.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Check out the page on ModDB.

Even if you don't care about graphics, they are majorly overhauled. The weather system is enhanced, a sleeping bag is added so you can sleep anywhere, you can repair weapons instead of having do ditch your ultimate weapons as they degrade.

Numerous bug fixes have been accumulated and integrated.

The AI was modified to allow NPCs to remove dead bodies (you can drag bodies too, and even when they are loaded with loot), avoid anomalies, and so that they couldn't spot you from unrealistic distances or vantage points. Sounds were reworked and lots of new ambient sounds and effects were added (and integrated seamlessly).

They added a bunch (84) acoustic guitar tracks for Stalkers to play. They rewrote a lot of text that had poor translations. Some of the UI has been cleaned up, as well as the HUD. Natural death animations, lights that you can shoot the bulbs out of.

Blah blah, check here for the full list, it is huge.

Edit - I just realized you wanted a comparison to OL, which I haven't played. But these are the differences from the Vanilla game.


Yes, I want a comparison.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yes, I want a comparison.


http://www.overclock.net/5656056-post6.html

It's been a while since I played it, that's my thoughts after playing it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


http://www.overclock.net/5656056-post6.html

It's been a while since I played it, that's my thoughts after playing it.


Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

I take it that you have to have the Chapter in order for the Mod to be accepted.

That you can't use the mods for CoP if not compatible?









~Ceadder


----------



## Vargess

Just gotten back into playing. Promotion at work took me away for a few months









Is the Arsenal mod only with the Oblivion Lost mod or can it be used seperatly with the Complete 09 as well? I could not find a seperate file for the Arsenal Mod..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Pretty sure I saw a separate download for the Arsenal mod, but it might have been a different weapon pack, let me look..

Here is one, I'm not sure if it is the same Arsenal mod though, link


----------



## dude guy bro

i've been having trouble getting my COP game saves to load... it usually requires a system reboot, which obv gets old. i should mention that every time, no matter what - i actually have to start at the beginning of the game just to get one of my other saves to mesh... otherwise i get the 'x-ray engine 1.6 has stopped working' error message.

anyone else experienced similar, or have any ideas to help me?


----------



## sub50hz

Just started (yeah, I know) SoC tonight. Just playing the first run with the vanilla game, pretty god damn terrifying. Really awesome game mechanics, I've gotten too used to twitch shooters and Fallout/Borderlands in the last year. Died a whole lot in the first 20 minutes, lol. Great game so far, doesn't look very dated, surprisingly.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Just started (yeah, I know) SoC tonight. Just playing the first run with the vanilla game, pretty god damn terrifying. Really awesome game mechanics, I've gotten too used to twitch shooters and Fallout/Borderlands in the last year. Died a whole lot in the first 20 minutes, lol. Great game so far, doesn't look very dated, surprisingly.


I'm jealous ... wish I could play SoC again for the first time.

Now, when you say 'vanilla' ... I really hope you at least patched up the game to the latest version, or got it on Steam?

How far in are you now? If you just started, I'd guess you're not to the first lab yet (x-18) ... if you're thinking it's scary now, wait until you get down there. Make sure you play that lab at night, preferably alone, and w/headphones on. Lab x-15 is also freaky, but not quite as much as x-18.

BTW, there's a decent suit of armor in the rookie village, but you have to get REAL clever to find it. Doing so requires, shall we say, taking a flying leap. It does help quite a bit though to keep you from dying early on, if you can find it.

Also, you don't have to take on (or bribe) the military under the bridge, or try to navigate the tunnel with the electro's in it if you don't want ... there's another way through.

Another small hint ... in the immediate vicinity of where you meet Fox (think that's his name), the dude who wants you to help him fend off the bandits in the scrapyard with the tanks and planes and stuff? There's a HUGE ammo cache near him there (within 30 feet) ... if you can find it ... or rather, shoot it









I recommend not doing too much 'work' in the early areas trying to scavenge and make money and such. It's all small peanuts, and there's not that much to find that's of real value in the longer term. I'd just work your way through the missions ... Help out dude in shack getting attacked by dogs, help out dudes in scrapyard, help out the dudes in the train repair station, save Mole, visit streloks lair (there's a very nice piece there), grab the documents from the military, and head to the Bar. That's kinda when the game really starts getting fun, and there's still a LOT left to play after that.

Also, SAVE A LOT. And make saves regularly, don't just quicksave. You'll eventually end up very glad you did.

One other thing ... you MUST do the "Meet the Guide" mission thread in order to complete the game w/the 'real' ending. So don't neglect this quest. It's easy to miss, but you get it after you finish lab x-15 (the 'emitter' in Yantar), so anytime after that, but BEFORE you head up to the Red Forest, you need to do this (although you can go back from Red Forest, it's kind of a pain to do so, as it's a long trek back).


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Also, you don't have to take on (or bribe) the military under the bridge, or try to navigate the tunnel with the electro's in it if you don't want ... there's another way through.


What is this other way around the military under the bridge?

Also, played X-18 for the first time, at night, alone, on a stormy night (lots of thunder and lightning), with a nice 5.1 setup....it was soooo freaking scary!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
I'm jealous ... wish I could play SoC again for the first time.

Now, when you say 'vanilla' ... I really hope you at least patched up the game to the latest version, or got it on Steam?

How far in are you now? If you just started, I'd guess you're not to the first lab yet (x-18) ... if you're thinking it's scary now, wait until you get down there. Make sure you play that lab at night, preferably alone, and w/headphones on. Lab x-15 is also freaky, but not quite as much as x-18.

BTW, there's a decent suit of armor in the rookie village, but you have to get REAL clever to find it. It does help quite a bit though to keep you from dying early on.

Also, you don't have to take on (or bribe) the military under the bridge, or try to navigate the tunnel with the electro's in it if you don't want ... there's another way through.

One other small hint ... in the immediate vicinity of where you meet Fox (think that's his name), the dude who wants you to help him fend off the bandits in the scrapyard with the tanks and planes and stuff? There's a HUGE ammo cache near him there (within 30 feet) ... if you can find it ... or rather, shoot it









Last bit of advice: SAVE A LOT. And make saves regularly, don't just quicksave. You'll eventually end up very glad you did.

I've actually just gotten to the bandit reinforcements part in the garbage -- been saving a lot. I actually tried to engage the military under the bridge near the Mill until I figured out that I was fighting a losing battle. Just made a HUGE loop around and up the railroad embankment and found a gap in the fence. I dont know that I saw an ammo cache near the guy I rescued, but I died like 4 times in a row (2 of them said I failed the objective, even though the bandits didn't get very far into the camp) trying to defend the scrapyard. Then I went to bed. Maybe starting on the second-highest difficulty was a poor decision, lol.

Oh yeah, I got the game via Steam over the summer in the THQ pack -- been stuck on a few other games since, so finally getting some time to play SoC (and Metro 2033, which sucks real bad).


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


What is this other way around the military under the bridge?

Also, played X-18 for the first time, at night, alone, on a stormy night (lots of thunder and lightning), with a nice 5.1 setup....it was soooo freaking scary!


Sub50 found the way I was talking about









Sounds like a perfect scenario for playing x-18 for the first time. I was totally alone in a cabin in the mountains, nobody around for 100 yards or so, pitch black night, cranked up on the 5.1's ... it's honestly the ONE time in all my gaming days that I actually said to myself "You know, what, F-THIS, I'm going to bed and playing this part in the AM, when it's light outside!"

Between the atmosphere, the being low on supplies due to the battles that preceded it, and of course ... all them new critters and new kinds of anomolies ... it was all a bit too much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I've actually just gotten to the bandit reinforcements part in the garbage -- been saving a lot. I actually tried to engage the military under the bridge near the Mill until I figured out that I was fighting a losing battle. Just made a HUGE loop around and up the railroad embankment and found a gap in the fence. I dont know that I saw an ammo cache near the guy I rescued, but I died like 4 times in a row (2 of them said I failed the objective, even though the bandits didn't get very far into the camp) trying to defend the scrapyard. Then I went to bed. Maybe starting on the second-highest difficulty was a poor decision, lol.

Oh yeah, I got the game via Steam over the summer in the THQ pack -- been stuck on a few other games since, so finally getting some time to play SoC (and Metro 2033, which sucks real bad).


The scrapyard mission is considered fail if Fox (or what his name is, the dude that gives you the mission) dies. That's an optional deal though anyways, so if you tire of dying, not a biggie. Go try to help Seriy in the train repair station instead (also not critical to complete successfully, but is part of main quest line ... if he dies, his PDA tells you what to do next).

But there is a huge ammo cache near where you first talk to Fox ... and I gave you a big hint above about it's nature. You cannot 'get to it', per se. But if you do manage to 'access' this cache, I assure that you will be showered with glorious amounts of ammunition.

There's also a cool silencer in that scrapyard (also pretty well hidden), though it may not fit any gun you get for a little while. I use it on the TRS-301, which can first be found in the Wild Territory, once you open up the Bar area.

First time through, I'd play it on Stalker (2nd easiest). That's plenty hard in my book for a first run. You can change it whenever though.

And if you find it freaky now ... well, you're getting close to the agroprom underground, so ... that'll be your first real taste of an actually scary part of the game









BTW, check edits in my earlier post ...


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Sub50 found the way I was talking about









Sounds like a perfect scenario for playing x-18 for the first time. I was totally alone in a cabin in the mountains, nobody around for 100 yards or so, pitch black night, cranked up on the 5.1's ... it's honestly the ONE time in all my gaming days that I actually said to myself "You know, what, F-THIS, I'm going to bed and playing this part in the AM, when it's light outside!"

Between the atmosphere, the being low on supplies due to the battles that preceded it, and of course ... all them new critters and new kinds of anomolies ... it was all a bit too much.

The scrapyard mission is considered fail if Fox (or what his name is, the dude that gives you the mission) dies. That's an optional deal though anyways, so if you tire of dying, not a biggie. Go try to help Seriy in the train repair station instead (also not critical to complete successfully, but is part of main quest line ... if he dies, his PDA tells you what to do next).

But there is a huge ammo cache near where you first talk to Fox ... and I gave you a big hint above about it's nature. You cannot 'get to it', per se. But if you do manage to 'access' this cache, I assure that you will be showered with glorious amounts of ammunition.

There's also a cool silencer in that scrapyard (also pretty well hidden), though it may not fit any gun you get for a little while. I use it on the TRS-301, which can first be found in the Wild Territory, once you open up the Bar area.

First time through, I'd play it on Stalker (2nd easiest). That's plenty hard in my book for a first run. You can change it whenever though.

And if you find it freaky now ... well, you're getting close to the agroprom underground, so ... that'll be your first real taste of an actually scary part of the game









BTW, check edits in my earlier post ...


Yeah, is was basically the perfect moment to play it.

I find it pretty difficult as well the first time through on second easiest.


----------



## TMallory

Just got to the bar. Chatted/traded with the new main NPC mission giver guy, got my first scoped rifle. However, I had a freak accident and died. I reloaded my save, went to the guy again, but this time he didn't have the scoped rifle, only one of the iron sight rifles I already had









I'm gonna keep reloading til I get it again









I somehow missed one of the "get info on Strelok" missions, might have been about his lair or something. I just continued onto the bar


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


One other thing ... you MUST do the "Meet the Guide" mission thread in order to complete the game w/the 'real' ending. So don't neglect this quest. It's easy to miss, but you get it after you finish lab x-15 (the 'emitter' in Yantar), so anytime after that, but BEFORE you head up to the Red Forest, you need to do this (although you can go back from Red Forest, it's kind of a pain to do so, as it's a long trek back).


trying not to spoil but..
I just got back from Lab x15 and met with the guide and the next thing.. I knew it







Still suprised me but I knew it









Although.. a little earlier in the game I went into the army warehouses area.. I got Freedom and Duty to fight and I didn't fire a single shot, but somehow Freedom ended up upset with me for some reason. I went back the the Bar and ended up being shot at by Duty and Loners








I'm running with Complete 09 mod so I paid them off through the trader guy to reset my faction..

But this one guy, and only him is still pissed at me lol.. He's a Loner faction, but he shoots at me everytime I pass him. No idea why.
If I shoot him they announce "A murderer is in town" etc. and I have to shoot everyone to get to the trader to "smooth things over" again.


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


trying not to spoil but..
I just got back from Lab x15 and met with the guide and the next thing.. I knew it







Still suprised me but I knew it









Although.. a little earlier in the game I went into the army warehouses area.. I got Freedom and Duty to fight and I didn't fire a single shot, but somehow Freedom ended up upset with me for some reason. I went back the the Bar and ended up being shot at by Duty and Loners








I'm running with Complete 09 mod so I paid them off through the trader guy to reset my faction..

But this one guy, and only him is still pissed at me lol.. He's a Loner faction, but he shoots at me everytime I pass him. No idea why.
If I shoot him they announce "A murderer is in town" etc. and I have to shoot everyone to get to the trader to "smooth things over" again.










That was always a *****


----------



## Mudfrog

Finished COP over the weekend. I was a little disappointed that it ended so quickly. I only had around 8-9 hours in the game and that is with a lot of exploring and artifact hunting.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Just got to the bar. Chatted/traded with the new main NPC mission giver guy, got my first scoped rifle. However, I had a freak accident and died. I reloaded my save, went to the guy again, but this time he didn't have the scoped rifle, only one of the iron sight rifles I already had









I'm gonna keep reloading til I get it again









I somehow missed one of the "get info on Strelok" missions, might have been about his lair or something. I just continued onto the bar

are you playing complete 2009? if so, def don't bother buying any guns or armor... save that money for armor repairs from the bar crew. not sure about the original version of the game tho...


----------



## Ceadderman

You probably didn't do all the quests, only the ones that kept the story moving forward. Cause I've got 55 hours on my Steam CoP and am only part way through the second map. I still have all the Helos' to find there and have to go back to 1st area to do some things I didn't do.

No way you could be finished with the game in 9 hours if you did everything. Just not possible... well unless you used a Mod to support the endeavor.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Finished COP over the weekend. I was a little disappointed that it ended so quickly. I only had around 8-9 hours in the game and that is with a lot of exploring and artifact hunting.


----------



## Section-9

...and a new mod emerges.

For Call of Pripyat, released today.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Hmm, I always thought that military base was just there as an artificial border to the level. I once tried to attack 'em and it seemed like they just kept respawning









Hard to get within range since it's just a road with some trees, they're in for a rude surprise when I get a scoped weapon










You can sneak in the back way.

If you keep all the way to the left there is a tree that has fallen over the fence. Climb it and cross over, then jump up on some boxes to get over the compound wall.

You don't need a scope except for extreme ranges, and all the fighting at the military base is going to be short-medium range if you go in the back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









You probably didn't do all the quests, only the ones that kept the story moving forward. Cause I've got 55 hours on my Steam CoP and am only part way through the second map. I still have all the Helos' to find there and have to go back to 1st area to do some things I didn't do.

No way you could be finished with the game in 9 hours if you did everything. Just not possible... well unless you used a Mod to support the endeavor.

~Ceadder










After having reached the end of CoP with nearly everything in the game done, I'm pretty certain the whole game could be done in ~10 hours without huge problems. It's really short compared to the first few games. If you don't fuss around and know where you are going, it can go by real fast.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not disputing that.

This is their "1st run" and he did it in ~9 hours.

I don't buy it unless they went through using a guide or some other process. As I pointed out I'm 55 hours into it and have barely scratched the surface of the game. In my 1st run.

I play Oblivion quite a bit which while not the same, still has a freeplay system. I'm sure if I played it as much as you have played CoP, I would be able to finish it relatively quickly. Which to me is doable if you go right to the Gates quest and don't let up.

I'm thinking THIS is what happened with their game. Even still I doubt that many artifacts were found and anomalies challenged to get it in ~9 hours. At least in vanilla with nothing else to support barreling through it. Hell it took me 8 hours just to get the Helos in the 1st Zone without aid and I wasn't taking my time about it.

This is the only reason I'm skeptical about the time it took them to get through it. I'm OCD/Aspergers, games are relatively easy to me. My friends all think I'm a freak where gaming is concerned.

If it's true then cool. But it's hard for me to accept ~9 hours, unless as you point out, it's been done many times before. That makes a helluva lot more sense to me.









Yaaaaaaaay Redux is out. I think I'll download the weapons pack.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


_After having reached the end of CoP with nearly everything in the game done, I'm pretty certain the whole game could be done in ~10 hours without huge problems._ It's really short compared to the first few games. If you don't fuss around and know where you are going, it can go by real fast.


----------



## thiru

Well this is fail. I finally got around to download Complete 2009, the .exe edition which says is compatible with Steam, and it failed to locate my Stalker directory.

What do?


----------



## Ceadderman

You may have to start a new game and try that, or you may have to find it and install it manually.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Well this is fail. I finally got around to download Complete 2009, the .exe edition which says is compatible with Steam, and it failed to locate my Stalker directory.

What do?


----------



## trivium nate

am i allowed to put how much i hate this game...i get to the part in soc in the beginning where theres the base or w/e and u have to go underground n get something and theirs a base with a rocket next to it i keep dying and have to ammo...


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Well this is fail. I finally got around to download Complete 2009, the .exe edition which says is compatible with Steam, and it failed to locate my Stalker directory.

What do?


Don't you have to do something like put the .exe in the Stalker steam directory before running it?


----------



## dafootballer

this game is really hard...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You may have to start a new game and try that, or you may have to find it and install it manually.









~Ceadder










Thanks, that worked







(starting a new game I mean)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


am i allowed to put how much i hate this game...i get to the part in soc in the beginning where theres the base or w/e and u have to go underground n get something and theirs a base with a rocket next to it i keep dying and have to ammo...


No, this is a fan club, not a post your opinion of Stalker thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Don't you have to do something like put the .exe in the Stalker steam directory before running it?


No.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafootballer*


this game is really hard...


IIRC the beginning is kinda hard but once you get scoped automatic/sniper weapons, it's much easier. But the beginning was my favorite part of the game


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


...and a new mod emerges.

For Call of Pripyat, released today.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux












This changes the game a bit yes? I haven't even started CoP yet so if it takes away from the "1st time" experience.. then I'll wait it out.










ninja edit.. The Complete mod for CoP isn't out yet.. are there any other mods to make a note of for this title?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vargess* 
This changes the game a bit yes? I haven't even started CoP yet so if it takes away from the "1st time" experience.. then I'll wait it out.










ninja edit.. The Complete mod for CoP isn't out yet.. are there any other mods to make a note of for this title?

Yes Redux changes the game quite a bit (makes it much harder for one), finish it vanilla first.

Only mods I would recommend for CoP are:

*Redux*: http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux

*Sigerous Mod*: http://translate.google.com/translat...-3&sl=ru&tl=en

and http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...19&offset=-120

*AtmosFear 2*: (a must have) http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat

I also tried *S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat*: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SMRTER_Pripyat;108615 (my least favorite)

I too look forward too CoP Complete by artistpavel.









----------------------
Some Redux screens I took earlier tonight:


----------



## brettjv

Man the description for Redux makes it sound pretty brutal ... does it look much better, and does it work fine with the steam version of teh game?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
...does it look much better, and does it work fine with the steam version of teh game?

Yes, Redux comes with Atmosfear mod (weather and texture overhaul), so it looks quite nice.









My CoP is a steam copy, so yes it works.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
Yes Redux changes the game quite a bit (makes it much harder for one), finish it vanilla first.

Only mods I would recommend for CoP are:

*Redux*: http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux

*Sigerous Mod*: http://translate.google.com/translat...-3&sl=ru&tl=en

and http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...19&offset=-120

*AtmosFear 2*: (a must have) http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat

I also tried *S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat*: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SMRTER_Pripyat;108615 (my least favorite)

I too look forward too CoP Complete by artistpavel.









----------------------
Some Redux screens I took earlier tonight:











Thanks for the info








That first shot there looks awesome.


----------



## thiru

Well I started SoC with Complete 2009 on master difficulty








I've only played the vanilla game once a few years ago, probably on stalker or the difficulty above that.

How long do you think until I give up?









(forgot how horrible the first guns are, can't even headshot a guy 10 yards away with 100% accuracy)


----------



## TMallory

Haven't been able to continue my progress due to having 2GB of RAM currently (had to remove some RAM and buy bigger sticks due to a new, larger fan/heatsink for my CPU).

I can't stress enough how awesome the combat/setting is. It's really unique, no game is like it. I wonder what they're going to do with STALKER 2, I'm optimistic though since it's "Stalker 2", implying that CoP and CS are mere expansions, when at their release/debut were touted as sequels.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Haven't been able to continue my progress due to having 2GB of RAM currently (had to remove some RAM and buy bigger sticks due to a new, larger fan/heatsink for my CPU).

I can't stress enough how awesome the combat/setting is. It's really unique, no game is like it. I wonder what they're going to do with STALKER 2, I'm optimistic though since it's "Stalker 2", implying that CoP and CS are mere expansions, when at their release/debut were touted as sequels.

Yeah, will be interesting to see how they fiddle with the formula and if it works or not.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Haven't been able to continue my progress due to having 2GB of RAM currently (had to remove some RAM and buy bigger sticks due to a new, larger fan/heatsink for my CPU).

I can't stress enough how awesome the combat/setting is. It's really unique, no game is like it. I wonder what they're going to do with STALKER 2, I'm optimistic though since it's "Stalker 2", implying that CoP and CS are mere expansions, when at their release/debut were touted as sequels.

CS was touted as a prequel actually









I love the game's mechanics too. Adds a lot to the immersion.


----------



## TMallory

I'd ask for a more basic HUD in the sequel. Make it work (as in, not dumbed-down), but make the HUD as limited as possible. Once you have huge mini-maps, a bunch of health/status bars, and so on, it start taking away from the immersion. Not that STALKER has any problems with immersion, but they could go all-out.

I'm hyped to see what their new in-house engine looks like. Hopefully it's not a buggy mess like the last, and hopefully it won't be delayed nor rushed out the door


----------



## Vhati

a new engine will give them the ability to create the world they original intended.

massive with no loading, vehicles used to travel, although dangerously. A shifting evolving world where stalkers actually try to survive and live, an animals feed and live their lives.

Current technology will allow them to accomplish their original plans, something xray engine would not allow.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhati* 
a new engine will give them the ability to create the world they original intended.

massive with no loading, vehicles used to travel, although dangerously. A shifting evolving world where stalkers actually try to survive and live, an animals feed and live their lives.

Current technology will allow them to accomplish their original plans, something xray engine would not allow.

They really need to make the world seamless. It's confusing going from area to area in SoC, I never really know where I'm "supposed" to be. I'd love for them to add in tons of more AI-related stuff too like you said. In SoC, the first village to the right when you pass over the bridge in Cordon (not the big bridge/train tacks) is always flooded with some military guys. Everytime I run past that spot, there's the same NPC stalker with his buddies running towards it about to attack. It's like that every single time. Make it more dynamic/"living" instead of seeming scripted.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
I'd ask for a more basic HUD in the sequel. Make it work (as in, not dumbed-down), but make the HUD as limited as possible. Once you have huge mini-maps, a bunch of health/status bars, and so on, it start taking away from the immersion. Not that STALKER has any problems with immersion, but they could go all-out.

I'm hyped to see what their new in-house engine looks like. Hopefully it's not a buggy mess like the last, and hopefully it won't be delayed nor rushed out the door









Yeah, a more minimalist HUD wouldn't hurt. I guess the HUD map can stay, because I don't feel like checking the map every time I want to look for friendlies (or identify them), but they should take out the enemies from it. Health bar is unneeded, blood is fine and a real reaction to pain/bleeding would be cool (on harder levels?). Bullet counters are unneeded too (or just a mag counter), you check your backpack all the time anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhati* 
a new engine will give them the ability to create the world they original intended.

massive with no loading, vehicles used to travel, although dangerously. A shifting evolving world where stalkers actually try to survive and live, an animals feed and live their lives.

Current technology will allow them to accomplish their original plans, something xray engine would not allow.

Vehicles would be scary. With all the artifacts, in some areas you'd be moving as quickly as if you were running on foot


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 

I'm hyped to see what their new in-house engine looks like. Hopefully it's not a buggy mess like the last, and *hopefully it won't be delayed nor rushed out the door*










..and hopefully it won't take them 10 years to make it








Although, they could have spent a little longer on CS. It was decent play and environment, but it was too short and didn't quite have the same feel as SoC does.


----------



## _02

The thing I loved the most about SoC was the experience of living the game. It was so dynamic at times that it felt real and alive, no one else was having those encounters that I had on my playthrough. It was to be seen and played on the spot, as the cards fell.

Just don't kill that. Don't do it.

Postulating on a new engine and a new game brings about the possibility of wasting a totally silly amount of time drooling on my desk.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Postulating on a new engine and a new game brings about the possibility of wasting a totally silly amount of time drooling on my desk.


So so true.

To be honest I wouldn't have a problem with them moving the game to another "Zone" somewhere, perhaps in the near future where some other horrible thing has happened. I would also love for there to be a more "urban" environment. In SoC and CS (haven't played CoP) there are little areas with some buildings but I would love to see like a CITY. But also in some way retain the really open environment for at least part of the game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not much in the way of Cities or towns in CoP either. You have a Train Depot that has a small town close by(safe point from anomalies), but I haven't seen anything resembling a city to this point(I'm in the 2nd stage area) and basically only Pripyat seems to be city related. Everthing else is a suburb of sorts it seems.

Lots of swampy marsh area, 1 town that was buried to stem the Radiation and the odd Sawmill etc. Not sure if you could do this but I noticed that if you don't shoot them Zombies don't especially notice you sometimes. There is a sidequest where you help a member of Freedom take out some mercs that he got caught spying on. Walked right through zombies without bother, killed the mercs and then collected their gear without incident from Zombies.

However I had to go back and do it again, since I hadn't saved and then got shelaqued by Bandits. When I went back same things happened only when I went to go retrieve the weapons the Zombies started shooting at me. Wasn't TOO worried about it. Took em down hard, but I think I might have inadvertently shot one by mistake.

Though I have had Zombies attack me from out of the blue since I was running right past them. I think if you sneak past them they won't shoot at you. Any confirmation on this?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


So so true.

To be honest I wouldn't have a problem with them moving the game to another "Zone" somewhere, perhaps in the near future where some other horrible thing has happened. I would also love for there to be a more "urban" environment. In SoC and CS (haven't played CoP) there are little areas with some buildings but I would love to see like a CITY. But also in some way retain the really open environment for at least part of the game.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Laminsk in Clear Sky was quite the town. Too bad my first time through it was pitch black night.

I wish areas like pripyat and Laminsk would be more of a place you roam around most of the game as opposed to just passing through.

But yes, a city would be pretty cool.


----------



## brettjv

I wanna know how Sub50 is doing in his first ever playthrough?

He musta done x-18 by now ...

I guess Pripyat in SoC is the closest thing to a 'city' in the Series. And it's pretty damn cool, I've spent hours and hours in Pripyat over the years, looking for loot and new places to get into. I've wiped out all of Monolith countless times.

All told there's not too much to find there unfortunately. Some random and fairly low-end armor hidden around town, that's about it. And of course the arties near the monolith's pile of junk.

One time, like my 6th playthrough, I got an great stash marker in the Cemetery by the underground car park in Pripyat ... iirc it had a mama's beads, which are sweet and rare in SoC and I think maybe even an exo w/night vision. Pretty sure it was there cause I did some mission earlier in the game that I'd never done before, thinking maybe it was the 'kill the lone stalker' mission that the Freedom leader gives you, where the dude is all the way over in Yantar.

Aside from that one, my two favorites stashes are in Wild Territory ... the grenade launcher (in the motorpool) for the TRS-301 ... which seems to be given to you randomly, and the stash for the SEVA suit, which ... I'm sure you all know the particular dead zombie you get that one from









I'm wondering if anyone else does the same stuff I do as soon as you get into the Bar:
1) Head to Army Warehouses, get the Vintar and ammo in the ceiling above it
2) Head to Yantar, saving the scientist on the way and triggering the SEVA stash, and grabbing the family rifle.
3) Immediately double back from Yantar (nothing to do there yet), so that the mercs at the construction site will have scopes on their TRS's to pilfer. Grab SEVA on the way back.
4) Turn in family rifle, then head to Dark Valley, armed to the teeth with the Vintar and the Scoped TRS, and wearing the SEVA, and proceed to deal death and destruction from that point forward ...


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
I wanna know how Sub50 is doing in his first ever playthrough?

He musta done x-18 by now ...

I would have to say, this may seem weird but X-18 might have been the height of the fun for me, not that isn't great (currently on my way to Pripyat) but I think now that I have an awesome suit (SEVA) and a crap load of ammo for my really good guns it isn't quite as tense as when I hit X-18 with some beat up AK and wasn't scrounging for ammo by guy #4.


----------



## brettjv

Don't worry Kaz ... there's still plenty of serious challenges ahead ... and lot's more fun









Small bit of advice ... when you head down to the emitter in x-15, pack lightly. There's tons of loot to be grabbed. A shottie like the Chaser and a TRS301 is my favored load-out weapon-wise for that run. You NEED a shottie for sure, with at least 60 rounds of regular shot


----------



## Ceadderman

I know that it's recommended to carry a shottie but I rarely ever do.

I keep the HK Sub in 1st slot and keep either the M4 variant or the HK Assault Rifle in the second slot and take along the Druganov Sniper Rifle for sniping Bloodsuckers and Chimera at a distance.

Since I changed the caliber of the Subgun I can use the cheapest ammo that you get with the Walther PPK variants I can carry lots of cheap ammo(usually no less than 500 rounds) 250 rounds of 5.56 ammo for the Assault weapons and 60 rounds of 7.62 sniper ammo for the Druganov.

I used to carry the silenced sniper pistol, but the ammo is generally hard to come by so I save it up for the combination rifle/launcher weapon for those short squat telepaths that yank your weapon out of your hands. Can't remember their names at the moment but I generally carry a couple disposable pistols so they pull those in between grenade assaults.









I rarely if ever carry the shotty cause when you carry them they add so much more weight. Though I have finally gotten the Drum Mag Shottie, but ammo for those gets a bit heavy. Those are only good in tight compartments and hallways though. Oh almost forgot I added the scope to it too works great with slug ammo.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I don't think I used a shotgun more then twice when I played CoP. A good pistol and a rifle is all you really need.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I rarely use a pistol, though I do carry the HK variant. Mostly cause I rarely pull out the sensor to guide me to anomalies that protect artifacts. That's why I have the Subgun in first slot. So I can throw lots of rounds at attackers that are in close proximity. I've found that if you use a pistol you run out of ammo quicker and getting hit while you're reloading sucks. Even when you've spend the 1200 credits to increase mag capacity. At least if you have your subgun upgraded to 2nd level upgrades you can do more damage in a relatively shorter amount of time and take less damage as a result.









Just call me John McClain.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
I don't think I used a shotgun more then twice when I played CoP. A good pistol and a rifle is all you really need.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







You probably didn't do all the quests, only the ones that kept the story moving forward. Cause I've got 55 hours on my Steam CoP and am only part way through the second map. I still have all the Helos' to find there and have to go back to 1st area to do some things I didn't do.

No way you could be finished with the game in 9 hours if you did everything. Just not possible... well unless you used a Mod to support the endeavor.

~Ceadder









I'm sure I didn't do all the quests but I did all of the quests that were in my PDA. I know I did a lot of side quests.. no mods either.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
I don't think I used a shotgun more then twice when I played CoP. A good pistol and a rifle is all you really need.

The semi auto shotgun was weapon of choice.. Just wish the guns didn't break so easily. It seems after 20-30 shots they need to be repaired again.


----------



## Vargess

So I just completed SoC for the first time








Layin around in the grass afterwards hehe..

copy the CoP files over to the laptop's steam folder and stupid steam won't install it







It's too busy..


----------



## thiru

So I'm playing SoC with Complete 2009, aren't there supposed to be shops that repair? There's also that repair tool kit you can find I think, but no luck yet.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
So I'm playing SoC with Complete 2009, aren't there supposed to be shops that repair? There's also that repair tool kit you can find I think, but no luck yet.

You can loot the repair kits, or you can get repair services at the bar trader, or Screw (Freedom). I never used screw.

Make sure you loot all bodies, I had about 4 unused kits at the end of the game.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
You can loot the repair kits, or you can get repair services at the bar trader, or Screw (Freedom). I never used screw.

Make sure you loot all bodies, I had about 4 unused kits at the end of the game.

I'm still at the Cordon, is the bar trader Sidorovich? the guy that has his shop underground 20 yards from the Cordon village?

edit: because if it is, I can't have him repair my stuff. I'm starting to wonder if the mod installed correctly, AI is still ******ed as hell and I can run up to military soldiers and blow their brains out with a shotgun from point blank. The home screen does have the Complete 2009 background though. And this is on master difficulty.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I'm still at the Cordon, is the bar trader Sidorovich? the guy that has his shop underground 20 yards from the Cordon village?

edit: because if it is, I can't have him repair my stuff. I'm starting to wonder if the mod installed correctly, AI is still ******ed as hell and I can run up to military soldiers and blow their brains out with a shotgun from point blank. The home screen does have the Complete 2009 background though. And this is on master difficulty.

Does it say Complete 2009 on all loading screens at the bottom of the little picture?


----------



## thiru

Well the home screen has the complete 2009 background, the inventory and map are definitely not the default Stalker ones, so yeah it's installed. Just wondering if the repair thing and the AI is screwed up. Where is the repair option anyway? in dialogue or in trade?


----------



## _02

I'm pretty sure you have to make it to the bar or freedom base first.

Sidorovich can't repair weapons.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I'm pretty sure you have to make it to the bar or freedom base first.

Sidorovich can't repair weapons.

Oh, ok. I was wondering since I kept running into military patrols and my armor was wearing down fast









Not sure if I want to play this though, looks like the AI still isn't great (played through vanilla once) except for throwing grenades. Which tells me I'm playing against the Complete 2009 AI, because I don't remember them spamming grenades before.
I should have bought CoP when it was 7.5 euro







(I thought I'd wait for a CS+CoP deal).


----------



## _02

They used to spam grenades worse in vanilla AFAIK, and I didn't really notice it in Complete.

The AI can be glitchy, but it always was. I am very picky about this, and I can assure you that while you'll get a few instances where 5 people will line up and stand still, or someone will run out into fire, there are more than enough situations where you'll wish the AI WERE glitching.

That is one thing that made me sad though.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


They used to spam grenades worse in vanilla AFAIK, and I didn't really notice it in Complete.

The AI can be glitchy, but it always was. I am very picky about this, and I can assure you that while you'll get a few instances where 5 people will line up and stand still, or someone will run out into fire, there are more than enough situations where wish the AI WERE glitching.


Oh I don't remember that. Been a while though. All I know is that in my last gaming session every time I died it was grenade. Heck at one point 3 grenades blew up on me simultaneously.

I know the AI can be difficult, but it's so random it's kind of annoying. On one load I'll get headshot or grenaded in 2 seconds and in the other I can stand in front of a soldier calmly unloading my double barrel into his mouth while he empties his clip into the wall behind me.


----------



## brettjv

The Complete Mod *definitely* lowers the enemy awareness level vs the vanilla game. After playing vanilla for years before I tried complete, it's really noticeable that dude's that would've seen you before, or responded to your shots, no longer do.

I think he was trying to add the possibility of stealth to the game (which Vanilla basically does not have), but the implementation is IMHO borked such that even dude's that are getting shot will just stand there, which like never happens in Vanilla.

It's the one thing I really dislike about Complete 2k9, cause it makes it too easy.

And grenades are never thrown by enemies in Vanilla SoC. Let alone spammed.

Clear Sky is the game where the enemy grenades SUCK.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


So I just completed SoC for the first time








Layin around in the grass afterwards hehe..

copy the CoP files over to the laptop's steam folder and stupid steam won't install it







It's too busy..










So what'd you think man?

Did it live up to all our hype ... or at least most of it?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


The Complete Mod *definitely* lowers the enemy awareness level vs the vanilla game. After playing vanilla for years before I tried complete, it's really noticeable that dude's that would've seen you before, or responded to your shots, no longer do.

I think he was trying to add the possibility of stealth to the game (which Vanilla basically does not have), but the implementation is IMHO borked such that even dude's that are getting shot will just stand there, which like never happens in Vanilla.

It's the one thing I really dislike about Complete 2k9, cause it makes it too easy.

And grenades are never thrown by enemies in Vanilla SoC. Let alone spammed.

Clear Sky is the game where the enemy grenades SUCK.


Ah I knew there was something wrong with the way I was being spammed








I don't mind the awareness, it seems to be ok (don't remember how it was in vanilla), my real problem is with the combat AI which either hasn't been changed or is even more awkward.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


So what'd you think man?

Did it live up to all our hype ... or at least most of it?



Deffinately







It's a terrific title, one that beats out pretty much all the newer games lately. The NPP was a lot of fun blasting all the Monolith. It was a good laugh when some of them blew themselves up with the RPGs









Now, I aim to roam around and finish all the side missions and go to places I didn't bother with or couldn't due to crap equipment


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Ah I knew there was something wrong with the way I was being spammed








I don't mind the awareness, it seems to be ok (don't remember how it was in vanilla), my real problem is with the combat AI which either hasn't been changed or is even more awkward.


Well, when I say awareness I'm more or less referring to the AI. The way that the dudes react in response to your presence in the game world is different in Complete vs. vanilla. You can never just walk up to fools and surprise blast 'em in vanilla. Once you shoot someone, or if you get within a certain range of them, if you don't kill them, they (and generally their buddies) know where you are and start shooting back, pretty much always. In Complete, it's quite different. There's a lot more general stupidity on the behalf of the AI, unfortunately. Dude's will just stand there and get repeatedly shot sometimes, and never return fire. Along w/some other glitches, of course.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well hafta say if you don't like AI spamming grenades, don't play CoP. Seems like every time I fight somebody they're hucking grenades at me. It's not like I don't see it though. Soon as I see that Yellow grenade marker head toward me I get the [email protected] out of Dodge.

In the middle of one particularly nasty firefight I had 7 or 8 grenades thrown at me. I'm shooting and see 3 yellow markers Ran Forward a bit and right on the heels of those 4 or 5 markers went up on my screen. That's when I proceeded to go run and gun Navy Seal Style. To hell with staying in one place long. You stay in one place long you WILL die.









At least Zombies don't throw them. At least I don't recall a battle with Zombies where they used them.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

In Clear Sky it was like they could consistently smack you in the forehead with a grenade from 100 feet away, even if you were crouched up against a 20 ft high cement wall that was between you and the grenade thrower.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
In Clear Sky it was like they could consistently smack you in the forehead with a grenade from 100 feet away, even if you were crouched up against a 20 ft high cement wall that was between you and the grenade thrower.


Was that Vanilla? I don't recall CS'nade-spams being that bad. But then, I played my first round of CS with Complete '09 mod.. Might have fixed that issue.

So CoP is real bad about grenades? I just started a little of it last night.. I found it to be a little vague though, because you start out (playing vanilla first) and 2 guys are near you with a little star on one of them, which the 2nd guy only said talk to the boss lol.. !st guy pointed me toward a camp/boat thingy, and then it got dark and an emission came while I was there.







But not a lot of direction otherwise.








So far it feels like the slowest start of all 3 titles. I hope it picks up a bit soon. I have faith since the previous 2 were good and awesome


----------



## _02

So weird, I only had very minor AI glitches on SoC with complete, and rarely remember encountering grenades. Sometimes people would line up in a row at the same point and just stand there, or rarely a single person would be reset and not aware that I was standing behind them.

But 99% of the time, I couldn't sneak close and definitely couldn't fire a non-slienced round without alerting everyone. I also got shot a whole lot without being able to identify from where I was being shot.

Definitely not anything like being able to run up to someone and shoot them.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


So weird, I only had very minor AI glitches on SoC with complete, and rarely remember encountering grenades. Sometimes people would line up in a row at the same point and just stand there, or rarely a single person would be reset and not aware that I was standing behind them.

But 99% of the time, I couldn't sneak close and definitely couldn't fire a non-slienced round without alerting everyone. I also got shot a whole lot without being able to identify from where I was being shot.

Definitely not anything like being able to run up to someone and shoot them.


Oh, they see me coming, they just can't aim and their AI kind of sucks generally, it's always the same: shoot a few bullets and walk/crawl/run in one direction and shoot again. Which plainly doesn't do much against someone running at them with a double barrel.


----------



## TMallory

I find that the combat is pretty badass, not sure if Complete 2009 has anything to do with it. Once I get within distance of a target/targets, I'll start shooting, they'll disperse amongst the area and it becomes a shootout. I didn't notice too much grenade spam with Complete 2009, but then again they show you on the mini-map when a 'nade is thrown, so you have enough time to get out of the way if you're on your toes.


----------



## Vargess

Dbl Edit: I finally found what I was looking for. Of course, as soon as I post here asking I find it









I looked last night and this morning and couldn't find the save files for CoP. In the same folder they are now too..

Also.. what's with all the birds in CoP







They seem to be following me everywhere and the chirping is driving me insane.. and I can't shoot them


----------



## t-ramp

Really, I have no idea. Sometimes things end up in the Virtual Store. (Run %appdata%, jump up a folder, go into Local > VirtualStore > Program Files > ...)


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
Really, I have no idea. Sometimes things end up in the Virtual Store. (Run %appdata%, jump up a folder, go into Local > VirtualStore > Program Files > ...)

ah I'm too slow. I found them in the _appdata_ folder under steam. Strangely, I looked there last night I swear they weren't there. I didn't change any settings so maybe I'm blind or tired.. who knows


----------



## Ceadderman

I noticed that the birds become especially thick just before an anomaly in CoP. I rode one out in the Snork cave up on the Plateau on my way to investigate the Helo it was freakin kool.

Somewhere along the way there is a break in the ground with a HUGE opening. I sat there and watched the anomaly pass w/o taking any meds or anything. The birds just keeled over and fell in the hole all around me. Loved it!









~Ceadder


----------



## Xealot

Anyone know of a way to increase the distance where higher res shadows are drawn in? I'm on my first playthrough of SoC (with Complete 2009) and I can clearly see the higher res shadows being drawn in as I walk around (happens with catalyst 10.5 and 10.8). In game settings are already at max.

Exhibit A:










As I walk toward the building a line passes from the right to the left and the blocky low res shadows turn into their high res versions.


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


Anyone know of a way to increase the distance where higher res shadows are drawn in? I'm on my first playthrough of SoC (with Complete 2009) and I can clearly see the higher res shadows being drawn in as I walk around (happens with catalyst 10.5 and 10.8). In game settings are already at max.

Exhibit A:










As I walk toward the building a line passes from the right to the left and the blocky low res shadows turn into their high res versions.


I noticed this as well. Don't you have to force AA in either Nvidia control panel or ATI CCC? I'm not exactly sure, but I got used to it.

On another note, I just started playing Clear Sky after my first play-through of SoC(Played 33 hrs to beat the game, did lots of side missions and discovered stuff.) Clear Sky, is definitely more demanding even on the same settings as SoC. I'm not sure why that is. I'm using Complete Clear Sky Mod.


----------



## Ceadderman

It might be that you have to change your screen resolution to allow the AA to max out.

I'll have to check when I get back in my system but pretty sure that the setting is a game issue and that adjusting resolution will fix that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


I noticed this as well. Don't you have to force AA in either Nvidia control panel or ATI CCC? I'm not exactly sure, but I got used to it.

On another note, I just started playing Clear Sky after my first play-through of SoC(Played 33 hrs to beat the game, did lots of side missions and discovered stuff.) Clear Sky, is definitely more demanding even on the same settings as SoC. I'm not sure why that is. I'm using Complete Clear Sky Mod.


----------



## brettjv

AA does NOT WORK in SoC unless you're in DX8 (static lighting mode). Not in-game, not through the CP, there is no AA, period. Dunno about that shadow issue, but the user.ltx is probably where something needs to be adjusted. Sorry but I don't know what needs fixing, maybe try asking over at GSC boards.

And Clear Sky is way more graphically intense than SoC, even w/ Complete mod. It's DX10, and it's got working AA, it's got all kinds of features that SoC doesn't have. So don't expect to be able to run the same settings


----------



## TMallory

Any ideas for what STALKER 2 will be like? Same zone? Same type of story?

(let's hope that it wont take 10 years this time)


----------



## TMallory

Stalker doesn't support AA? Isn't there a setting for it in the display options?


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Stalker doesn't support AA? Isn't there a setting for it in the display options?

SoC does not. The other 2 do


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Any ideas for what STALKER 2 will be like? Same zone? Same type of story?

(let's hope that it wont take 10 years this time)

I don't think anything is known at this time.

Other than the urban thing I was discussing earlier just normal everyday improvements would work for me. Might be interesting if they made somethings deeper, like incorporated more RPG elements like stats and such, but made it an option to turn on or something so it isn't forced upon anybody.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vargess* 
SoC does not. The other 2 do









Weird. There's a setting for it in the options, but no matter what I set/save it to it defaults back to some setting (it's a slider bar with no numbers...little weird for a way to set AA).

Anyways, my computer's stable now after a few days of OC'ing/torture testing/tweaking, so I'll be hitting the Zone this weekend.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I don't think anything is known at this time.

Other than the urban thing I was discussing earlier just normal everyday improvements would work for me. Might be interesting if they made somethings deeper, like incorporated more RPG elements like stats and such, but made it an option to turn on or something so it isn't forced upon anybody.

Yeah I'm just speculating. I hope it's not too drastic of a change. More RPG elements would be nice, but it should be kept subtle. Not no D&D Bioware-type stuff.

I'd say add some type of natural progression, and keep a lot of the "numbers" that run it behind the scenes. If you play stealthy, you should gain improvements in staying quiet, camo, etc. If you play run n' gun, you'll gain improvements in weapon accuracy.

Anything to make it more immersive/realistic. I'm usually against faux-realism in games, but Stalker's premise and gameplay can make it work.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Weird. There's a setting for it in the options, but no matter what I set/save it to it defaults back to some setting (it's a slider bar with no numbers...little weird for a way to set AA).

Anyways, my computer's stable now after a few days of OC'ing/torture testing/tweaking, so I'll be hitting the Zone this weekend.

Yeah kind of odd but apparently you can't force it on either. I read earlier in the thread that there seems to be a bug or bad coding in the user.ltx file or something that won't allow it to work.

But I didn't find not being able to have AA to break the game experience for me







SoC more than makes up for it, and if you have Complete 09 installed, it deffinately helps up the graphics a good bit. A sigh of relief was given after I shut down and installed Complete, then restarted


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I don't think anything is known at this time.

Other than the urban thing I was discussing earlier just normal everyday improvements would work for me. Might be interesting if they made somethings deeper, like incorporated more RPG elements like stats and such, but made it an option to turn on or something so it isn't forced upon anybody.


One of the things that was SoC that they took away was the Contacts in your PDA. That helped me determine quickly if I was coming up to a fight or if I had a potential conversation, trade deal, or some such with new contacts nearby. Glad I cannot see enemie groups on the map like they had in SC tho.. Made things too easy mostly.

However, I do hope they improve on the dynamics of the environment. It's great that you can leave a camp and come back to find it's been attacked or some change has taken place. Though it was somewhat limited to certain areas. Maybe I haven't played enough times to get the full experience but I would like a decent expansion of that type of background play. I am not too sure about a more RPG like system, as stats and improved skilled and such. I think it would be interesting to have to go out and find upgrade parts for your guns as apposed to paying a techie to do it for you. Or finding a certain gun/item and combining parts to make a much better weapon. Make it more random than it has been in CS and CoP. More variety of challenges to overcome as I am sure if the Zone would be a real thing we would have here, it would be more difficult.

What about a plot for the game though? We talk about features for the game, but what about possible plots that the game will be based on? I haven't finished CoP yet and haven't read the story (so shh







) but what possible storylines can Stalker 2 go with? Perhaps working with scientists to figure out how to clean up the zone and irradicate the monsters? lol I dunno.. So many things can be done with such a vast series in a wild environment.


----------



## brettjv

I wouldn't mind if they went even more in the direction of Fallout 3 with Stalker 2. I don't mean VATS or skill levels, though. I mean where the world was friggin huge and (apparently mostly) continuous, and there were a wide variety of interesting and often humorous side missions to be found all over the place, with various different branches/outcomes depending on what you do or don't do.

They went towards this direction in CoP for sure, I'd like to see more of that. But at the same time, I want a main mission as least as good as what SoC has (I mean, it's not HL2 or FEAR brilliant by any stretch, but it's good), unlike CoP where it's basically a bunch of fetch quests and a weak premise they give you no reason to really get into caring about.

I'd also definitely like to see more randomness in terms of where things can be found.

Other than that I wouldn't mind if everything else was pretty much the same to be honest ... same zone, same general cast, same atmosphere, same basic combat mechanics (although I wanna be able to spam grenades and not have to explicitly equip them).

Of course, Stalker 2 having like the most badass graphics and most intelligent AI of all time wouldn't hurt









Oh, yeah ... and finally getting rid of the hitching as you run around would be a nice touch.

Lastly ... I WANTS IT NAO!!!


----------



## TMallory

I just hope STALKER 2's more "open world", like a Fallout or a GTA. Sure, you can go wherever in STALKER, but the areas are split up. It makes it feel more like a linear experience than a true open world.

Side missions. In SoC, it's "go clear this area of ____" or "go kill this rogue stalker". I'd gladly welcome more Fallout-like missions.

KEEP THE LEAN. Too many PC games have taken the lean function out. It's crucial for a game like STALKER.

Weaponry could use some work too. Why not have it like Borderlands? I mean don't have a bazillion different guns, but it's a wasteland, not every shotgun is going to be the exact same. I'm at the Bar right now in SoC and every shotgun I've seen is the same kind. Instead of them all being the same, consider this...

You take out some random STALKER, and you find that he has the same shotgun as you, but with a pistol-grip or other little enhancements. More modifications like that, grips to improve accuracy, larger mag clips, better scopes.

I can go on all day about what I'd love to see STALKER 2 end up like


----------



## Xealot

I'm working on my first play through of SoC and a bloodsucker snuck up behind me while I was looting some corpses and I almost pooped myself.


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno, the main premise of CoP is something to care about. I mean you're sent in to investigate the downed wreckage of the Helicopters and take action/report back. So if anything the "fetch it" missions kind of get in the way of your primary objective.

But the missions help you carry out your primary(for the most part) objective.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I had that happen only I was in CoP and was investigating the small village by the Burning Ranch/Farm. Anyway I was heading back to the ship and tripped a quest event Blood Sucker that started attacking me relentlessly until I could run out of it's area.

I went back on the Chimera quest that you get in 2nd stage and that same Blood sucker started attacking my companions when I let them go on their own. I heard the fighting and ran toward it thinking it was a good chance to pick the loot off a few corpses. I saw what was REALLY happening picked up my Druganov and put one through that silly basterds head and saved my companions.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


I'm working on my first play through of SoC and a bloodsucker snuck up behind me while I was looting some corpses and I almost pooped myself.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I just hope STALKER 2's more "open world", like a Fallout or a GTA.


Can't get much more open then this, I don't even understand how that is suppose to make sense. If the areas weren't instanced then it would be just more of a hog on resources and more people would complain.

Don't see how the game needs more weapons either and since the game is easily modded there are tons of weapons people add in anyway.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Can't get much more open then this, I don't even understand how that is suppose to make sense. If the areas weren't instanced then it would be just more of a hog on resources and more people would complain.

Don't see how the game needs more weapons either and since the game is easily modded there are tons of weapons people add in anyway.


Yes, it can. Fallout 3 doesn't load one huge world, it cuts them in pieces and intantly loads them as you advance.

I bet IW told themselves "if people really wanted it they're going to mod it in"


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yes, it can. Fallout 3 doesn't load one huge world, it cuts them in pieces and intantly loads them as you advance.


So your complaining about a 5 second loading screen between areas


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


So your complaining about a 5 second loading screen between areas










Show me my complaint


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Stupid 5 second loadscreens I hate them


----------



## Ceadderman

Well lets be honest, Bethesda put this series together. It also put together the Elder Scrolls series. Elder Scrolls is an open map. The only thing keeping S.T.A.L.K.E.R. from having an open map is that you need to get Pilot(at least in CoP) to take you to the next territory. That's realistic, because some areas are not navigable on foot.

Now while it would somewhat add to the game play by traveling the entire map on foot(i.e. random encounter/event) it's not necessary to the game.

Would be nice, but meh.









~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well lets be honest, Bethesda put this series together. It also put together the Elder Scrolls series. Elder Scrolls is an open map. The only thing keeping S.T.A.L.K.E.R. from having an open map is that you need to get Pilot(at least in CoP) to take you to the next territory. That's realistic, because some areas are not navigable on foot.

Now while it would somewhat add to the game play by traveling the entire map on foot(i.e. random encounter/event) it's not necessary to the game.

Would be nice, but meh.









~Ceadder










It's not really feasible for Stalker. Each region is supposed to be pretty far away from each other. It would also make any plot hard to make because you'd be able to go anywhere on the map from the beginning (unless you put chokes that are heavily defended or simply locked, which defeats the purpose of contiguous maps).


----------



## Ceadderman

No, I agree. Just pointing out how some people like the free roam ability in some games and the issues.









~Ceadder


----------



## Highrisk

Has anyone tried the Priboi Story mod? I just did my first playthrough and already started playing Clear Sky. I'm thinking about trying out this mod if it's any good.


----------



## Higgins

Going to do a play through of CoP with the Redux mod. Playing with SMRTER resulted in a glitch preventing me from getting into the Juniper underground.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


Has anyone tried the Priboi Story mod? I just did my first playthrough and already started playing Clear Sky. I'm thinking about trying out this mod if it's any good.


I did not like it, but if you're looking for a change go ahead.


----------



## chef098

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's not really feasible for Stalker. Each region is supposed to be pretty far away from each other. It would also make any plot hard to make because you'd be able to go anywhere on the map from the beginning (unless you put chokes that are heavily defended or simply locked, which defeats the purpose of contiguous maps).

Not only are they separated by distance but it is such a hostile area just casually roaming doent fit with the basic principle of the zone


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chef098* 
but it is such a hostile area just casually roaming doent fit with the basic principle of the zone

Why not?


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chef098* 
Not only are they separated by distance but it is such a hostile area just casually roaming doent fit with the basic principle of the zone

The whole Stalker series in general doesn't really "fit" with the basic principle of Zone....I mean it's called the "excursion zone". In real life nobody is allow to even be there. And the people who do go into the Zone merely do so to loot electronics/metals/supplies that were left during the evacuation.

So based on your logic, should Stalker be a looting simulator? Since that's what "fits the idea of the Zone"? Think about it


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highrisk* 
Has anyone tried the Priboi Story mod? I just did my first playthrough and already started playing Clear Sky. I'm thinking about trying out this mod if it's any good.

It is a complete overhaul, completely new story. There's a few new guns and stuff like that, and you apply whatever graphics mod you want as well. It was made by a small team though, so it isn't as polished as the SOC story.


----------



## TMallory

The SoC story isn't really that polished. Hell, playing the game you really don't have a vivid idea of what's really going on. I read the Wikipedia entry for SoC's plot and it's like it's a whole different game from what I played.


----------



## brettjv

The main point in my comment about Fallout 3 in relation to Stalker 2 was really not regarding the presence or lack of loading screens ... Fallout 3 has 'loading screens' as well ... anytime you fast travel, or go through a door. They're just really fast.

What I'm saying is that I want a HUGE world, where I technically CAN go anywhere from the beginning (or nearly anywhere ... obviously you have to restrict some areas that are part of the main quest, like they did in FO3) along w/ an ability to fast travel (or drive), and tons of interesting and creative side-quests.

I don't give a crap about load screens, that's not the point ... but it's be nice if they were really fast like they are in FO3


----------



## TMallory

Just arrived in the Dark Valley, I've gotta take out some stalker then I'm doing the mission where you have to sneak into the lab.

I just got my scoped rifle too, which makes the game 2x as fun.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I dunno, the main premise of CoP is something to care about. I mean you're sent in to investigate the downed wreckage of the Helicopters and take action/report back. So if anything the "fetch it" missions kind of get in the way of your primary objective.

But the missions help you carry out your primary(for the most part) objective.









~Ceadder









The entire main story line for the first 2/3 of the game is nothing but "fetch it" quests. With the sole (minor) exception of first having to 'find' the way to the warp thingy that gets you up onto the southern plateau, all you do is go 'fetch' the 6 or so crashed helicopters. Just because you don't bring 'em back doesn't make it not basically a fetch quest. And it's BOOOOOR-ING!

They give you no reason whatsoever to be emotionally invested in this plot, to care what's going on, or about what you're doing. I dunno, maybe if you like have been in the military before and have this ingrained sense of 'duty to finish the mission your superiors have given you', it might have some emotional pull, but ... to anyone else, it's like ... REALLY? This is the plot line?

To see an example of good plot-line development, take a look at Half Life 2. You start to care what's going on damn near instantly in that game.

FEAR is also this way ... although you won't probably 'care' on an emotional level, you definitely become very intrigued from the start.

The game Prey also did an excellent job of drawing you in from the start. I mean, c'mon ... who didn't want to get revenge for what those punks did to Grandfather!?! The 15 minutes or so in that game between when the aliens show up and the scene with Grandpa getting waxed ... should be in some kind of gaming hall-of-fame IMHO. That game started out so friggin over-the-top awesome.

And before you say 'yeah but those are all linear games', in reality, Fallout 3 did as well, even if the story was kinda ham-fisted and derivative, and not well-developed as it went along ... they at least made a solid attempt at making you 'care' about what you're doing.

Heck, for that matter SoC did a far better job at getting you into the story line and caring about what was going on than CoP did. And it was way more interesting a plot-line too.

I dunno ... I mean don't get me wrong, I still LOVED CoP ... but it was very much despite the main story hugely sucking. It's an expansion game, I don't really expect a great plot. And fortunately there's enough great 'other stuff' in there to totally make up for it


----------



## TMallory

I mean Stalker doesn't do too good of a job presenting it's plot, but I'm mainly playing it so much because of the combat/gameplay. I wish they had done a good job delivering the plot, because it's awesome. I had to check the Wikipedia, and the spoilers actually made me want to play it more


----------



## Vhati

As a sandbox game, i think the plot and story telling took back seat to everything else they needed to accomplish.

Kinda sucks, but i wouldnt change any of the stalkers.

Thats what sequels are for though, right?

also, i dont really want to dig through 66 pages of it, but most of stalkers assets have been ported over to fallout 3. Not sure if someone is doing a full stalker mod on it though.












its amazing how much an engine does for making models and textures look good. Stalker assets look horrible in gamebryo.


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
It is a complete overhaul, completely new story. There's a few new guns and stuff like that, and you apply whatever graphics mod you want as well. It was made by a small team though, so it isn't as polished as the SOC story.

It still sounds interesting. I read up that they're also doing some other mod called Lost Alpha or something like that.

Will I have to uninstall Complete Mod 2009 or is there a way to disable it?

Also, what graphics mod do you suggest playing Priboi Story?


----------



## Ceadderman

Half-Life 2 is a bad example imho. Because if you aren't emotionally invested after playing Half-Life, then there is no emotional investment playing 2. I've played both in GotY and Orange Box versions. I love them both. But no free roam whatsoever.

It's really difficult to put together a storyline that keeps one emotionally invested in a freeroam without having some kind of plot marker. Look at the GTA series. Once you unlock all the territories, it would be very easy to get away from the storyline. But when you look at the map and see the plot markers you go right to them or continue playing.

HL2 is more linear than free roam. The only thing that makes it feel free roam is that Valve leaves all kinds of goodies laying around to gain achievements.

Funny thing is I don't play a game I'm not emotionally invested in. If I spend money on it, I'm emotionally invested. I definitely don't play them again if not invested either. If I didn't like a game it's gone once I finish it. So I have to know before I purchase it on Steam.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


The entire main story line for the first 2/3 of the game is nothing but "fetch it" quests. With the sole (minor) exception of first having to 'find' the way to the warp thingy that gets you up onto the southern plateau, all you do is go 'fetch' the 6 or so crashed helicopters. Just because you don't bring 'em back doesn't make it not basically a fetch quest. And it's BOOOOOR-ING!

They give you no reason whatsoever to be emotionally invested in this plot, to care what's going on, or about what you're doing. I dunno, maybe if you like have been in the military before and have this ingrained sense of 'duty to finish the mission your superiors have given you', it might have some emotional pull, but ... to anyone else, it's like ... REALLY? This is the plot line?

To see an example of good plot-line development, take a look at Half Life 2. You start to care what's going on damn near instantly in that game.

FEAR is also this way ... although you won't probably 'care' on an emotional level, you definitely become very intrigued from the start.

The game Prey also did an excellent job of drawing you in from the start. I mean, c'mon ... who didn't want to get revenge for what those punks did to Grandfather!?! The 15 minutes or so in that game between when the aliens show up and the scene with Grandpa getting waxed ... should be in some kind of gaming hall-of-fame IMHO. That game started out so friggin over-the-top awesome.

And before you say 'yeah but those are all linear games', in reality, Fallout 3 did as well, even if the story was kinda ham-fisted and derivative, and not well-developed as it went along ... they at least made a solid attempt at making you 'care' about what you're doing.

Heck, for that matter SoC did a far better job at getting you into the story line and caring about what was going on than CoP did. And it was way more interesting a plot-line too.

I dunno ... I mean don't get me wrong, I still LOVED CoP ... but it was very much despite the main story hugely sucking. It's an expansion game, I don't really expect a great plot. And fortunately there's enough great 'other stuff' in there to totally make up for it


----------



## Vhati

i found myself getting emotionally invested in surviving in the zone and finding artefacts like a stalker would. It takes alot for a game to suck you when with a pretty nonexistant story. I think stalker manages that supremely well.

Halfe life 1 was fantastic. Half life 2 felt like valve decided to throw gameplay gimmick after gameplay gimmick at you til the game was over.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Half-Life 2 is a bad example imho. Because if you aren't emotionally invested after playing Half-Life, then there is no emotional investment playing 2. I've played both in GotY and Orange Box versions. I love them both. But no free roam whatsoever.

It's really difficult to put together a storyline that keeps one emotionally invested in a freeroam without having some kind of plot marker. Look at the GTA series. Once you unlock all the territories, it would be very easy to get away from the storyline. But when you look at the map and see the plot markers you go right to them or continue playing.

HL2 is more linear than free roam. The only thing that makes it feel free roam is that Valve leaves all kinds of goodies laying around to gain achievements.

Funny thing is I don't play a game I'm not emotionally invested in. If I spend money on it, I'm emotionally invested. I definitely don't play them again if not invested either. If I didn't like a game it's gone once I finish it. So I have to know before I purchase it on Steam.







lol

~Ceadder










Have to say I felt emotionally invested to Half Life 2 without playing Half Life. My favorite game universe by far.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, hope that didn't get taken the wrong way. I have HL in PC version and played HL2 in 360 version. I love both the games. But I didn't have to be "emotionally invested" to play it and don't believe that it has half the playability of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CoP.

One thing I would LOVE to see is some mega-bosses in the newer version. If the Zone has been around as long as the series makes it out to be, then it would stand to reason that there would be some huge creatures that have grown 10-20x their natural size in some deep cavern or even in an abandoned warehouse. Hell some of the buildings that you can't get into due to locked doors would be perfect for such an addition imho. If Radiation can alter, then it should alter in growth as well.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Have to say I felt emotionally invested to Half Life 2 without playing Half Life. My favorite game universe by far.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Just arrived in the Dark Valley, I've gotta take out some stalker then I'm doing the mission where you have to sneak into the lab.

I just got my scoped rifle too, which makes the game 2x as fun.


At least 2x. Getting that scope is almost the first thing I do when I replay the game.

I hope you did the 'streloks lair' part of the storyline in the agroprom underground ... and acquired streloks fast-shooting AK ... you put the scope on that bad boy and you can deal some serious death.

Have fun with Borov's boys, and then lab x-18 (the entrance is underground, accessed from inside the building there ... not from up on the crane like it looks).

Oh, and when you do your assault on borov's base, it's best to enter via the sewer outfall on the south side of his compound. Waltzin' in the front door doesn't usually work out too well


----------



## TMallory

I thought I missed the Strelok's lair mission but I have the rapid fire AK, threw on a scope I found. That + my Enfield = the end of bandits.

X-18 was absolutely awesome. Going through, the *battle*, the escape. And you end up back in Cordon....pretty cool since I hadn't been in Cordon in awhile. Those military guys at the bridge sure enjoyed my acquisition of a scope


----------



## TMallory

I'm playing the game on easy by the way. I don't know, with single player games where it's supposed to be realistic AND has a good story, I play on easier difficulties to get through the experience and to be more realistic in combat (in Stalker I can drop enemies really easily with the scoped weapons), but I don't take much damage. I really gotta be slacking off to die, or just get in a crazy situation are draw blanks.

I'm pretty immersed into the whole game. I remember being in the Bar and the Duty guys being pricks. I get to the Dark Valley and right when it loads there's a guy about the blast a hostage. I wait, and he spares his life (after getting information out of him) and has me come help him on a raid. Before he does, I see his hostage is a Duty member, so I take out my Colt and put one in his head and left


----------



## steven937595

i really couldn't get into the shadow of Chernobyl, but maybe call of pripyat will hold my attention with dx11. great hearing there's a fan club now. also pic related


----------



## dafootballer

Is there any difference graphic wise from CoP and SoC i couldnt notice anything really. I should probably beat SoC first.

Im still debating if i like this game...its addicting but i feel like the story is a bit shallow im not sure if i like how the games dont hold your hand for a little while in each game either its just here you go, have fun. But its definitely different which is cool. If they added some character development in SoC i think it would be better.


----------



## Ceadderman

I've never been into handholding in games. I mean they give you the information in the booklets and in the control setup options. Since that's basically all I need to know, let me at 'em. I'll figure it out on my own.









The only thing I had an issue with when I first started playing CoP was putting my weapon away in order to get into the ship. Being impatient I dropped my weapon and picked it up. let the anomaly pass and then figured out that it was 6. After that everything else is reasonably simple.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I've never been into handholding in games. I mean they give you the information in the booklets and in the control setup options. Since that's basically all I need to know, let me at 'em. I'll figure it out on my own.









The only thing I had an issue with when I first started playing CoP was putting my weapon away in order to get into the ship. Being impatient I dropped my weapon and picked it up. let the anomaly pass and then figured out that it was 6. After that everything else is reasonably simple.







lol

~Ceadder









3 to whip it out, 3 to put it away


----------



## Ceadderman

CoP it's 6.









I might be back up this weekend, but it looks like I've got to reconfigure my RAID 0 which means starting all over again. Which is kind of okay, since I killed one of the quest NPCs' and let two more die.







lol

But at least I'll be able to RMA my KB. And get some dough back.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The only thing keeping S.T.A.L.K.E.R. from having an open map is that you need to get Pilot(at least in CoP) to take you to the next territory. That's realistic, because some areas are not navigable on foot.

How do you think Pilot gets around?

On foot.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dafootballer* 
Is there any difference graphic wise from CoP and SoC i couldnt notice anything really. I should probably beat SoC first.

Im still debating if i like this game...its addicting but i feel like the story is a bit shallow im not sure if i like how the games dont hold your hand for a little while in each game either its just here you go, have fun. But its definitely different which is cool. If they added some character development in SoC i think it would be better.

while very similar in style, there is indeed a huge graphical difference between the two. imo, hard to compare the quality, or at least until you get the full graphical experience. for a couple of days i've actually been trying to get it to work like it was a month ago... damn ATi drivers! i had to go back to 10.6 to just get my game saves to load consistently, and even so, every single time i launch the game, i must start a 'new game/beginning-save' and then load my saves from there. after testing every ATi driver since 10.5, and more than once in some cases, i've concluded that 10.6 is the best one for tri-fire. kinda makes me want to sell these, and copy what brettjv has done... you can get 3x465's, unlock them, and all for about $600 bucks.....

back to COP; i'm actually just enjoying the little side stuff, and trying to absorb as much as i can of what's really going on. while not as deep and immersing as SOC, i think the visual enhancements help enough to make up for this. one other important thing i've realized, is that you can indeed adjust difficulty on the fly with this one, so that's pretty fackin' sweet if you ask me, as i was deeply regretting my decision to start on 'stalker' difficulty.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
CoP it's 6.









I might be back up this weekend, but it looks like I've got to reconfigure my RAID 0 which means starting all over again. Which is kind of okay, since I killed one of the quest NPCs' and let two more die.







lol

But at least I'll be able to RMA my KB. And get some dough back.









~Ceadder









Just played, you can push whatever button is bound to whatever item/weapon you're holding to put it away. I think 6 pulls out a bolt or whatever that you use to test anomaly.

Plan on playing through CoP on Mastery difficulty. The Redux mod is awesome so far, but the flashlight looks like a cut out circle of light so i'm going to replace it. People/mutants die after a burst of bullets shred their mid-section (finally), and everyone has randomized weapons which adds uncertainty when approaching enemies.

Has anyone used atmosphere 2.1? It looks a lot nicer then vanilla, but there are some stark separation between colors making it look not great. Am i not running it properly?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude guy bro* 
while very similar in style, there is indeed a huge graphical difference between the two. imo, hard to compare the quality, or at least until you get the full graphical experience. for a couple of days i've actually been trying to get it to work like it was a month ago... damn ATi drivers! i had to go back to 10.6 to just get my game saves to load consistently, and even so, every single time i launch the game, i must start a 'new game/beginning-save' and then load my saves from there. after testing every ATi driver since 10.5, and more than once in some cases, i've concluded that 10.6 is the best one for tri-fire. kinda makes me want to sell these, and copy what brettjv has done... you can get 3x465's, unlock them, and all for about $600 bucks.....

back to COP; i'm actually just enjoying the little side stuff, and trying to absorb as much as i can of what's really going on. while not as deep and immersing as SOC, i think the visual enhancements help enough to make up for this. one other important thing i've realized, is that you can indeed adjust difficulty on the fly with this one, so that's pretty fackin' sweet if you ask me, as i was deeply regretting my decision to start on 'stalker' difficulty.

The diff between SoC and CoP graphically is definitely reduced if you play SoC on Complete mod, but there's some things that are missing from SoC ... like AA, wet surfaces, and the contact hardening shadows ... those are really all I 'notice' on a regular basis though.

The thing that turned me off to my ATI cards (5850x2) in the end was CoP. I was (and still do) play with everything on/maxed except 2xAA and HBAO rather than HDAO, at 1920x1200.

Problem was, whenever I'd go into the ship, or into jupiter station, my fps would get low and laggy. There were some other random areas where I'd drop down to the low 30's as well, like on the bank of river at the north of Jupiter where you have to eliminate some bloodsuckers, for example.

And tri-fire didn't really help all that much vs. dual cards. Instead of getting moar fps, I'd just get < gpu usage. NOT the result I was looking for, esp. considering not only did I buy the third card, I also bought a Classified to support them.

Slapped in a couple 470's, and literally never saw below about 45fps again in the game, and that was only in the bases, never had <55 just 'out and about' that I recall. That experience kinda convinced me that I wanted Fermi, cause I love the Stalker games so.

Unfortunately it's not easy to find unlockable 465's anymore, not for $200 especially. There are lots of places with the real Galaxy 470 cards at $250 ATM though. And seriously, unless you're doing multi-monitor ... two of these cards with nice OC's are beastly. And three are gonna get REALLY hot unless you h2o cool them.

Sure, with only two you're not going to touch your current benchmarking scores, but I'm here to tell ya ... when it comes to just gaming, and holding up a reasonably high FPS level at all times, even with AA turned on ... a couple of 470's are pretty reliable workhorses. Also, according to most reviews, tri-SLI doesn't scale all that great, not like tri-Fire does.


----------



## TMallory

The village with the four bloodsuckers = holy $%*&

Finally got the first REAL sniper rifle. Joined the Duty to get easy access/better armor. Gotta head to X16 now. About how much of the game is left?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
The village with the four bloodsuckers = holy $%*&

Finally got the first REAL sniper rifle. Joined the Duty to get easy access/better armor. Gotta head to X16 now. About how much of the game is left?

You're still pretty early in the game.

Sometime i wish you could forget that you played a game to experience it again.







SoC is so much fun the first time.


----------



## brettjv

Hmm ... if I was you I wouldn't have 'joined' Duty ... better to play as a freelancer in SoC so that you don't make any extra enemies (i.e. Freedom). There's also really nothing extra to be gained by doing so. I'd personally recommend going back to an earlier save an undoing that particular action.

The run to x-15 is every bit as cool (if not cooler) than the run to x-18, probably my favorite overall stretch of the game.

Some Protips:
1) If you didn't find the Vintar BC rifle in the army warehouses, go back and get it. It's in one of the barracks. It's the funnest and handiest weapon in the game. Sniper rifles are meh (IMHO) compared to the Vintar, which is a silenced sniper rifle that has bullet drop over distance. Single shot-mode, pulling off headshots over a distance after properly calculating the bullet drop = endless fun. Plus a lot of times the 'silenced' aspect of it comes in real handy








2) If you don't manage to save Kruglov, it really doesn't matter too much, there's another dude to take his place. You just miss out on a small cash reward. However, keeping the scientist 'alive' when you take measurments in Yantar is much more critical. Make sure you make a save as soon as you start that mission, in the bunker.
3) Right after you get to Yantar (w/ or w/o Kruglov), if you turn around and go back to Wild Territory, the mercs up on top of the Construction site will have scopes on their TRS-301 guns. Just kill 'em (the vintar is good for this) and loot the scopes. TRS301 in SoC with a scope is very awesome. I pretty much play almost the whole game w/ scoped/silenced/grenade attachment TRS301 and Vintar BC.
4) Travel lightly down to x-15. There's lots of loot down there, including a rather bulky piece of armor that you *need* to bring back.
5) ALthough I'm not a shotty fan, bringing a Chaser down to x-15 and some regular shot is a pretty wise plan.
6) When you get done with x-15, from then on, the Scientist there will pay you top dollar for any artifacts you bring him. When I play I always hoard/stash all my artifacts until that point.
7) Don't forget to 'Meet The Guide' if you want the real ending. THis mission appears at the end of x-15. Do not proceed to the Scorcher w/o doing this mission.

Once you finish x-15, I'd say you're about 2/3 done, but there's still lots of good stuff after that ... Red Forest, Brain Scorcher, Pripyat, CNPP, and the 'real' ending bonus hour or two. Take your time in Pripyat, once you hit the stadium entrance, that is a point of no return. It's definitely fun to just tool around Pripyat, as opposed to just following the marker, which makes the city end really fast and wastes this fun area to mess about it.

I'm jealous like Higgins, btw.

Sometimes Cons and Libs can agree, apparently


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Hmm ... if I was you I wouldn't have 'joined' Duty ... better to play as a freelancer in SoC so that you don't make any extra enemies (i.e. Freedom). There's also really nothing extra to be gained by doing so. I'd personally recommend going back to an earlier save an undoing that particular action.

The run to x-15 is every bit as cool (if not cooler) than the run to x-18, probably my favorite overall stretch of the game.

Some Protips:
1) If you didn't find the Vintar BC rifle in the army warehouses, go back and get it. It's in one of the barracks. It's the funnest and handiest weapon in the game. Sniper rifles are meh (IMHO) compared to the Vintar, which is a silenced sniper rifle that has bullet drop over distance.
2) If you don't manage to save Kruglov, it really doesn't matter too much, there's another dude to take his place. You just miss out on a small cash reward. However, keeping the scientist 'alive' when you take measurments in Yantar is much more critical. Make sure you make a save as soon as you start that mission, in the bunker.
3) Right after you get to Yantar (w/ or w/o Kruglov), if you turn around and go back to Wild Territory, the mercs up on top of the Construction site will have scopes on their TRS-301 guns. Just kill 'em (the vintar is good for this) and loot the scopes. TRS301 in SoC with a scope is very awesome. I pretty much play almost the whole game w/ scoped/silenced/grenade attachment TRS301 and Vintar BC.
4) Travel lightly down to x-15. There's lots of loot down there, including a rather bulky piece of armor that you *need* to bring back.
5) ALthough I'm not a shotty fan, bringing a Chaser down to x-15 and some regular shot is a pretty wise plan.
6) When you get done with x-15, from then on, the Scientist there will pay you top dollar for any artifacts you bring him. When I play I always hoard/stash all my artifacts until that point.

Why not? You get lots of loot if you join Freedom or Duty and do all their missions and wipe out the other faction.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Why not? You get lots of loot if you join Freedom or Duty and do all their missions and wipe out the other faction.

Because there's no new armor or weaponry that you can't also acquire by staying neutral. And what you gain in the way of addt'l missions (which is minimal) is offset by what you lose in missions from the other side. Plus gaining loot (i.e. guns and armor) for the sake of loot just to haul it back and sell it is of minimal practical value in this game.

Trust me I've played this game so many times, every which-way possible. And I just don't think that making Duty or Freedom your enemy has much practical value, and has numerous downsides. Especially if you wanna tool around Pripyat before heading to CNPP, cause that area is dangerous enough w/o having Duty or Freedom also shooting at you.

Don't get me wrong it's not like huge screwup or anything, but I def. prefer to stay neutral in SoC.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Because there's no new armor or weaponry that you can't also acquire by staying neutral. And what you gain in the way of addt'l missions (which is minimal) is offset by what you lose in missions from the other side. Plus gaining loot (i.e. guns and armor) for the sake of loot just to haul it back and sell it is of minimal practical value in this game.

Trust me I've played this game so many times, every which-way possible. And I just don't think that making Duty or Freedom your enemy has much practical value, and has numerous downsides. Especially if you wanna tool around Pripyat before heading to CNPP, cause that area is dangerous enough w/o having Duty or Freedom also shooting at you.

Don't get me wrong it's not like huge screwup or anything, but I def. prefer to stay neutral in SoC.

I prefer having more humans to shoot at








And don't see how you're getting less missions. I don't remember how it goes, but if there's a point of no return then you can do both sides' missions until then. And if there isn't, then I don't see what you're talking about...


----------



## brettjv

I guess what I'm saying is that kinda the logical point at which to 'take sides' is when you come across the duty guys at the farmhouse, and can choose either to help Duty, or go and expose them out to Freedom, and help Freedom.

What I'm saying is that at that point, the best thing to do is to alert Freedom, go on the raid with them, but don't shoot at Freedom or Duty. Stay neutral. Then grab the loot from the bodies. Good way to get some nice guns, like Tunders and GP37's. This way neither becomes an enemy, and you can still do all the missions for both sides as the game progresses.

I was just supposing that's what TM meant when he said 'joining' Duty, he meant he went on that raid on the Freedom base. Which normally for a first time player would definitely imply that he hadn't done any Freedom missions yet









On a side note, when the game first came out, you could pretty much count on Freedom winning that fight (although the quest reward was bugged). But now on the newest patch, if you don't help Freedom, they will get their asses handed to them at least 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## Higgins

First time i played through SoC with the Complete mod, (i'm not sure if it was a glitch in my saves or what) i was able to go through the Freedom base and knife every single soldier without any of the others reacting. I started with the snipers to get some ammo for the impending Duty attack, but ended up just knifing them all without consequence. Tried shooting people (with and without a silencer) and everyone reacted and killed me.

After that i went through and cleaned out the duty base as well (without any glitches this time) which gave me quite a bit of loot to sell.

Also, in CS i loaded up my save one time to notice i had something like 1.4 billion dollars. In my inventory screen there were so many numbers they went outside of the box they were "supposed" to be in.


----------



## thiru

lol Higgins. Is knife a one hit kill?

I just cleared the military outpost in Cordon with a crappy AKS-74U, a hunting rifle and some bubble gum. For nothing. There's no notable loot there









Where's the nearest scope or weapon with a scope I can get? need one badly :S


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol Higgins. Is knife a one hit kill?

I just cleared the military outpost in Cordon with a crappy AKS-74U, a hunting rifle and some bubble gum. For nothing. There's no notable loot there









Where's the nearest scope or weapon with a scope I can get? need one badly :S


If you right click i think it is, since its more stabby-stab.

Yeah theres not much in that base, except for a few med kits.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/PSO-1_scope*

Bullet will give the player a PSO-1 Scope if the player assists him on his ambush against the Bandits in the Dark Valley. The box in Borov's office may contain the scope. Mercenaries in the Wild Territory use the PSO-1 scope on their AK's, and some Loners in the camp in the Army Warehouses use this scope, such as Smartass.


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol Higgins. Is knife a one hit kill?

I just cleared the military outpost in Cordon with a crappy AKS-74U, a hunting rifle and some bubble gum. For nothing. There's no notable loot there









Where's the nearest scope or weapon with a scope I can get? need one badly :S


The knife is glitchy as hell, even none of the mods fixed it.


----------



## thiru

Well it's worked so far for me, I just have to be stuck to the guy to knife him. And knifing alerted 2 guys within 10-20 yards :/
On the other hand, I've shot a soldier without alerting the soldier next to him.

Gah I need a scope, sniping pixels with slugs is getting old :/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Well it's worked so far for me, I just have to be stuck to the guy to knife him. And knifing alerted 2 guys within 10-20 yards :/
On the other hand, I've shot a soldier without alerting the soldier next to him.

Gah I need a scope, sniping pixels with slugs is getting old :/


The AI is kind of glitchy in general.. Try knifing people away from everyone else.

You see my last post? Has locations to find a scope.


----------



## thiru

Yeah but that's way too far away, I'm in the Agropom institute.


----------



## thiru

This AI is really starting to piss me off... I can kill off soldiers one by one fine, until I get "detected" by a soldier 50 yards away through a tree, a cargo container and a freaking hangar.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
This AI is really starting to piss me off... I can kill off soldiers one by one fine, until I get "detected" by a soldier 50 yards away through a tree, a cargo container and a freaking hangar.

Its kind of hit or miss. You playing with any mods?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Its kind of hit or miss. You playing with any mods?

I'm playing with Complete 2009, I thought it was supposed to fix this crap.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I'm playing with Complete 2009, I thought it was supposed to fix this crap.

Mainly what it fixes is the AI seeing you from 500 yards away, through a hill, through a tree, through a building, and then head shotting you from that distance.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:

Originally Posted by *http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/PSO-1_scope*
_Bullet will give the player a PSO-1 Scope if the player assists him on his ambush against the Bandits in the Dark Valley. The box in Borov's office may contain the scope. Mercenaries in the Wild Territory use the PSO-1 scope on their AK's, and some Loners in the camp in the Army Warehouses use this scope, such as Smartass_

There's a guy in the game named Smartass? lmao I'm going to have to play another round just to find this guy









Read the linked page.. I killed him and never bothered to look at his name haha. Nice.


----------



## Xealot

I went through the Red Forest last night to turn off the you know what. That was a pretty creepy mission. That is the first zone where I felt like I wasn't safe no matter where I went.

Is there an easier way to switch between a shotgun and rifle besides going into you inventory and swapping them out?


----------



## Vargess

Unfortunately, no. They didn't bring out the ability to equip 2 rifle sized guns until CoP, which is useful. You just have to be quick or be prepared. I used a scoped rifle/sniper most of the way up the road. Going up the hill I switched off to an assault.. g36?


----------



## Xealot

Yeah it usually isn't a big deal. But when I was sniping guys with my scoped rifle and a bloodsucker came running at me I really wanted to get out my pump shotgun but I wasn't fast enough with the inventory.


----------



## dude guy bro

i must say that SOC is the creepiest game i can think of. in fact, there were a couple of monsters that i just ran away from and never went back to find...


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude guy bro* 
i must say that SOC is the creepiest game i can think of. in fact, there were a couple of monsters that i just ran away from and never went back to find...

Talk about irony....


----------



## TMallory

I watched a documentary this morning called "The Battle of Chernobyl". I want to get to Pripyat now to see how it looks in-game









About to finally man up and do X16.

The one thing I noticed in Stalker is the bad animal/creature AI. Some dogs run right at me, others run in circles right next to me and do nothing. Same with other animals/creatures. The Snork's AI seems particularly bad


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Mainly what it fixes is the AI seeing you from 500 yards away, through a hill, through a tree, through a building, and then head shotting you from that distance.

True that. Oh well everything's better now, got a AN-94 with a scope and I have no problem picking off people now at a much greater distance








I don't think I played with snipers in my first playthrough, guess I'll have to try that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
I watched a documentary this morning called "The Battle of Chernobyl". I want to get to Pripyat now to see how it looks in-game









About to finally man up and do X16.

The one thing I noticed in Stalker is the bad animal/creature AI. Some dogs run right at me, others run in circles right next to me and do nothing. Same with other animals/creatures. The Snork's AI seems particularly bad

Animals aren't meant to always attack you or to keep attacking you I think.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
I watched a documentary this morning called "The Battle of Chernobyl". I want to get to Pripyat now to see how it looks in-game









About to finally man up and do X16.

The one thing I noticed in Stalker is the bad animal/creature AI. Some dogs run right at me, others run in circles right next to me and do nothing. Same with other animals/creatures. The Snork's AI seems particularly bad

Some of the creatures (dog's especially) can be scared/intimidated by your putting enough slugs into them and their compadres. Once you hear a wimper out of the group, it usually means the group is done attacking you. Also some of the dogs are supposedly blind.

I dunno about the snorks having bad AI, seems to me they are straightforward attackers, if you're near them, then just attack you until you kill them or they die.

Edit: if you're talking about x-18, I advise you to wait until it's dark outside and use headphones ... to get the full experience


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inferiornanobot* 
Talk about irony....

how so?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude guy bro* 
how so?

I think he's talking about your avatar.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I think he's talking about your avatar.

oh, that would indeed make sense then.

he's the rap sumo; *ceddybu - so icey*

just copy n' paste the bold @ youtube.. you should get a kick outa it.


----------



## Xealot

Just finished up my first playthrough of SoC after 50 hours and it was awesome! Now I feel a bit bad for only paying $5 for it on steam. Now I just need to decide when I want to start Clear Sky.

Speaking of CS what are the must have mods? I'm thinking of using Complete again since everyone says it is good for the first time.


----------



## TMallory

Got through X16, I officially hate Snorks.

In the Red Forest now









This is shaping up to be one of my favorite games ever, definitely going to play through it again or at lest try CoP.


----------



## Raizy

Minor spoilers for CoP:

.
.
.
.
.
.

[It's heck of a lot easier than SoC. I'm not sure about Clear Sky.]


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Got through X16, I officially hate Snorks.

In the Red Forest now









This is shaping up to be one of my favorite games ever, definitely going to play through it again or at lest try CoP.

Now you know why I tell people that you need a shotty for x-15 (there's no x16) ... regular shot is the best way to deal w/those buggers ... and lots of saving









I just wanna remind ya again ... you went and did the Meet the Guide mission before heading to Red Forest, right?

A few more protips:

1) the best armor to wear to Red Forest is the green eco-suit you got from the scientist in Yantar in exchange for bringing him Ghost's armor (you did do that, right?). For sure you need rad protection of some kind. Good to equip at least one Crystal or Urchin, and bring anti-rads.
2) there's lots of vaults there you can't open ... don't worry there's nothing good in them.
3) Red Forest definitely separates the men from the boys ... prepare to DIE!

It's a good one to play at night ... esp. once you get near the Scorcher and your brain starts to ... ya know ... scorch. Trippy stuff. It's a very tense level


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Now you know why I tell people that you need a shotty for x-15 (there's no x16) ... regular shot is the best way to deal w/those buggers ... and lots of saving









I just wanna remind ya again ... you went and did the Meet the Guide mission before heading to Red Forest, right?

Very true with the shotty. That is the only part of the game I carry a shotty for, simply because at that point in the game it is the best way to deal with teh Snorks.


----------



## Xealot

Just fired up Clear Sky and I get 18 fps.









Seems to only use one core and one gpu.

edit - Hmm switching from DX10 to DX9 seems to have enabled crossfire and more cpu usage and gives me 3 times the fps!


----------



## TMallory

The upgraded Winchester I had seemed to have no effect on the Snorks. Had to take 'em down with the sniper (which is interesting) or with the Enfield/AK.

I did get the crazy eco suit from the scientist for bringing back Ghosts' armor. Not sure about the Meet the Guide mission.

I went into the Red Forest Rambo-style just to see it before I went out, and quickly was overloaded with radiation, even with the eco suit


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
The upgraded Winchester I had seemed to have no effect on the Snorks. Had to take 'em down with the sniper (which is interesting) or with the Enfield/AK.

I did get the crazy eco suit from the scientist for bringing back Ghosts' armor. Not sure about the Meet the Guide mission.

I went into the Red Forest Rambo-style just to see it before I went out, and quickly was overloaded with radiation, even with the eco suit









Do you mean the SECA suit?


----------



## Xealot

He gives you one of *these* for bringing back Ghost's armor.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just started COP today, pretty awesome so far. I love the upgrade system, I think I may miss it when I go back and replay SHoC, unless OL adds that in. Also plays really well on my system. I always notice when they do benchmarks now, COP is on there, and usually gives quite a beating maxed out. Doing good so far for me though, a few slowdows in fps but nothing to bad or constant.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Just started COP today, pretty awesome so far. I love the upgrade system, I think I may miss it when I go back and replay SHoC, unless OL adds that in. Also plays really well on my system. I always notice when they do benchmarks now, COP is on there, and usually gives quite a beating maxed out. Doing good so far for me though, a few slowdows in fps but nothing to bad or constant.

You will, I haven't played CoP but going from CS to SoC I really miss it.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
The upgraded Winchester I had seemed to have no effect on the Snorks. Had to take 'em down with the sniper (which is interesting) or with the Enfield/AK.

I did get the crazy eco suit from the scientist for bringing back Ghosts' armor. Not sure about the Meet the Guide mission.

I went into the Red Forest Rambo-style just to see it before I went out, and quickly was overloaded with radiation, even with the eco suit









The eco-suit is the best rad protection and has decent bulletproofing so I like that one for red forest. For sure you want that one or the SEVA or the Duty equivalent of the SEVA if you earned one of those from the Duty colonel in the Bar area.

If you have a crystal or urchin (or two) you should equip that as well. You can get a crystal from doing the 'clear the bloodsuckers lair' mission that you can get from Freedom trader. I think you can also get it from the 'family rifle' guy in the Bar as well (as the 2nd mission he gives you), but not 100% on that one.

If you didn't do 'meet the guide' (check your PDA), you MUST go back and do it or you won't be able to get the 'real' ending, which majorly sucks to miss out on. You miss out on like 2 hours of good gameplay, and you miss out on the 'real story'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Just started COP today, pretty awesome so far. I love the upgrade system, I think I may miss it when I go back and replay SHoC, unless OL adds that in. Also plays really well on my system. I always notice when they do benchmarks now, COP is on there, and usually gives quite a beating maxed out. Doing good so far for me though, a few slowdows in fps but nothing to bad or constant.

I dunno, to me it kinda seems like the weapons in SoC are already pretty close to the way the same guns perform in CS/CoP when maxed out. There's a few exceptions, but ... for the most part this seems true.

I do like some of the high-end options that can be applied to the Vintar and Tunder rifles in CoP though that you can't get in SoC ... trouble is you can't get these until you get to Pripyat and get the calibration tools, by which time the game is nearly over.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
Just fired up Clear Sky and I get 18 fps.









Seems to only use one core and one gpu.

edit - Hmm switching from DX10 to DX9 seems to have enabled crossfire and more cpu usage and gives me 3 times the fps!

Crossfire should def. work with either Dx9 or 10. You really wanna play it DX10 if you can.

But yeah, CS maxed will bring a couple 4000-series cards to their knees, esp. in the very beginning (which is as difficult as teh graphics ever get in that game). I'd recommend only 2xAA and putting all the dropdowns (ssao, sun quality, sun rays) down to medium (or even low if needed). Everything else you should be able to max.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Crossfire should def. work with either Dx9 or 10. You really wanna play it DX10 if you can.

But yeah, CS maxed will bring a couple 4000-series cards to their knees, esp. in the very beginning (which is as difficult as teh graphics ever get in that game). I'd recommend only 2xAA and putting all the dropdowns (ssao, sun quality, sun rays) down to medium (or even low if needed). Everything else you should be able to max.

Yeah I was reading up on tweak guides and it sounds like the sun rays from 6-8 in the AM and PM are FPS killers. I switched to DX9 and dropped all the sun options down to medium and it gives me much better fps in the first camp.

I'm not sure why CF wasn't working on DX10 but only one card was heating up when I was playing. I'll have to mess with it some more later.


----------



## Raedwulf

I was highly anticipating this game..and

I HATED it.

It felt like a second job more than a game.
It was very difficult for me..but besides that it was ugly....

Hated it:|


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raedwulf* 
I was highly anticipating this game..and

I HATED it.

It felt like a second job more than a game.
It was very difficult for me..but besides that it was ugly....

Hated it:|

Well if you played SoC it is like 3.5 years old, of course it will look quite ugly in comparison to games coming out today. Mods help a lot though.

As for the second job thing, not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raedwulf* 
I was highly anticipating this game..and

I HATED it.

It felt like a second job more than a game.
It was very difficult for me..but besides that it was ugly....

Hated it:|

With Complete Mod 2009, SoC looked nothing short of great.

How far did you get?

If you don't learn to survive the game world, the zone is very unforgiving (raaaaaage quit). However getting into the right mindstate, it is a wonderful place to explore and survive.


----------



## Highrisk

Especially for SoC, Complete Mod 2009 or any high texture quality mod that changes the graphics, the game looks amazing. STALKER games always start off slow. Before you know it, you just spent endless hours without even realizing it. You get so involved in the game and don't want to let it go, from my experience.


----------



## TMallory

Yeah it took me three attempts to get into SoC. The first two I managed to play 10-15 hours and still wasn't able to get into it (both times using Oblivion Lost). Tried a third time with Complete 2009, and I'm loving it.

How will my rig run CoP?


----------



## VenomIreland

Downloading the SoC complete 2009 mod, I got as far as the mission where you're told to find Ghost then decided I wanted the mod


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Yeah it took me three attempts to get into SoC. The first two I managed to play 10-15 hours and still wasn't able to get into it (both times using Oblivion Lost). Tried a third time with Complete 2009, and I'm loving it.

How will my rig run CoP?

Should run it quite well, my sig rig runs it great. I don't know how cpu dependent it is, but your oc should make up for it. I may have some features turned off to make mine run well though, I didn't expect it to do this good. I think I have AA off or close to none, which may be a big performance boost.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Yeah it took me three attempts to get into SoC. The first two I managed to play 10-15 hours and still wasn't able to get into it (both times using Oblivion Lost). Tried a third time with Complete 2009, and I'm loving it.

How will my rig run CoP?

Couldn't play through using OL either. I enjoy using mods that retain the original feel but introduce tweaks/enhancements, with the Complete mods being a great example.


----------



## Highrisk

Is anyone familiar with Clear Sky? I need to ask something that I can't discuss here since it's a spoiler.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


Is anyone familiar with Clear Sky? I need to ask something that I can't discuss here since it's a spoiler.


Use spoiler tags...


Spoiler



[slashspoiler]


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Use spoiler tags...


Spoiler



[slashspoiler]






Spoiler



I would but mistakes happen and one thing leads to another. I rather PM someone. It's only like 2 questions I have to ask about Clear Sky.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


I would but mistakes happen and one thing leads to another. I rather PM someone. It's only like 2 questions I have to ask about Clear Sky.


You can PM me, i've played up to the chasing of a certain character twice. Never had enough drive to finish it.


----------



## Highrisk

Any recommendations for addons/mods for a first playthrough of CoP? I know that Complete Mod is still in the works, and I was thinking about installing Atmosfear 2.1 just for the better visuals. Any other recommendations?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raedwulf* 
I was highly anticipating this game..and

I HATED it.

It felt like a second job more than a game.
It was very difficult for me..but besides that it was ugly....

Hated it:|

So ... did you go with joining, or fighting, the C-Consciousness?

Yeah, that's what I thought ...

You probably hated it cause you played it for a few hours, discovered it was designed with a particular type of gamer in mind (one which is not you), and that you sucked at it ... so you gave up before the game really gets good.

This is a FAN CLUB thread dude. Everyone here is here because we love these games. Your stance is unlikely to find any adherents in this thread.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
You can PM me, i've played up to the chasing of a certain character twice. Never had enough drive to finish it.

I can answer questions as well, I've finished it twice.

You shouldn't give up there, Higgins. You're quittin' before the best part of the game (Limansk + the Hospital). Red Forest is pretty cool too, actually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Couldn't play through using OL either. I enjoy using mods that retain the original feel but introduce tweaks/enhancements, with the Complete mods being a great example.

Next time your bored and wanting to give SoC a go again ... OL is worth a playthrough ... at least up through Pripyat. CNPP remains pretty much identical though from what I recall.


----------



## TMallory

Complete for CoP is still in development? In which case, I may wait for it. Complete 2k9 for SoC has made all the difference


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
I can answer questions as well, I've finished it twice.

You shouldn't give up there, Higgins. You're quittin' before the best part of the game (Limansk + the Hospital). Red Forest is pretty cool too, actually.

Next time your bored and wanting to give SoC a go again ... OL is worth a playthrough ... at least up through Pripyat. CNPP remains pretty much identical though from what I recall.

Spoilers:



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



I played up to where you're chasing Strelok around the CNPP. Was going to finish it, but something happened after reinstalling windows and i lost the game saves. Second time i got to Limansk and my computer took a dump preventing me from using my saved games (the downside of mod-mashing). So i just said forget it since i know what happens.



I was actually thinking of playing through with Complete 2012, but maybe i'll try OL.


----------



## thiru

Man playing SoC with complete 2009 really makes me wish I had internet when CoP was on sale on Steam a week ago


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
The diff between SoC and CoP graphically is definitely reduced if you play SoC on Complete mod, but there's some things that are missing from SoC ... like AA, wet surfaces, and the contact hardening shadows ... those are really all I 'notice' on a regular basis though.

*The thing that turned me off to my ATI cards (5850x2) in the end was CoP. I was (and still do) play with everything on/maxed except 2xAA and HBAO rather than HDAO, at 1920x1200.*

Problem was, whenever I'd go into the ship, or into jupiter station, my fps would get low and laggy. There were some other random areas where I'd drop down to the low 30's as well, like on the bank of river at the north of Jupiter where you have to eliminate some bloodsuckers, for example.

And tri-fire didn't really help all that much vs. dual cards. Instead of getting moar fps, I'd just get < gpu usage. NOT the result I was looking for, esp. considering not only did I buy the third card, I also bought a Classified to support them.

Slapped in a couple 470's, and literally never saw below about 45fps again in the game, and that was only in the bases, never had <55 just 'out and about' that I recall. That experience kinda convinced me that I wanted Fermi, cause I love the Stalker games so.

Unfortunately it's not easy to find unlockable 465's anymore, not for $200 especially. There are lots of places with the real Galaxy 470 cards at $250 ATM though. And seriously, unless you're doing multi-monitor ... two of these cards with nice OC's are beastly. And three are gonna get REALLY hot unless you h2o cool them.

Sure, with only two you're not going to touch your current benchmarking scores, but I'm here to tell ya ... when it comes to just gaming, and holding up a reasonably high FPS level at all times, even with AA turned on ... a couple of 470's are pretty reliable workhorses. Also, according to most reviews, tri-SLI doesn't scale all that great, not like tri-Fire does.

Great info here ^ ; this really helped me, man, especially the bold part, as i immediately tried changing those, and my main lag issues went 'poof'! it's making me wonder how on earth i was previously getting super smooth frames, and whether it was some type of driver bug, or who knows... all i know is that it was playing super well, but after a jump to 10.7 - where i saw a major performance increase in Crysis while using tri-fire, no matter what i tried driver-wise, i wasn't getting any COP love...

i'd love to sell these off, but i'd also hate to (potentially) go through GPU hell, being this snag with COP is the only one i've had with any games regarding these cards. when i finally do get ambitious enough, or just stumble upon the right buyer, i fully intend to go green, or that is unless the 6k series does what the 5k's did last time around. on the other hand, it took me years to upgrade to this 'current' tech from my old P4 setup (3.4 northwood hah), and with as long as the process took, many games i direly wanted to play were indefinitely put on hold... so now i have a seemingly infinite backlogged wish list of games that i fully intend to get around to playing, and stalker SOC happened to be on the top of that list.. i luckily snagged it last black friday at BB for $5 along with bioshock & assassin's creed.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Man playing SoC with complete 2009 really makes me wish I had internet when CoP was on sale on Steam a week ago









I would wait until CoP complete is released to play it at all. CoP vanilla is kind of plain (like SoC), mod mashing can screw up things, and the mod packs i've used really change the feel of the game.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry guys. I have not forgotten about this game or the Vent Click. I just have ran into a problem that I was finally able to put my finger on today. Turned out I had some bad Ram...







Damn older Corsair later revision sticks. I have all older revision sticks in now and running like a charm. Now all I have to do is re install the game and add my save games folder after all the updates.







It won't be long and I'll be back in here on a regular basis.







Trying to hone my SUX at BFBC2


----------



## thiru

lol wrong thread N2


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry guys. I have not forgotten about this game or the Vent Click. I just have ran into a problem that I was finally able to put my finger on today. Turned out I had some bad Ram...







Damn older Corsair later revision sticks. I have all older revision sticks in now and running like a charm. Now all I have to do is re install the game and add my save games folder after all the updates.







It won't be long and I'll be back in here on a regular basis.







Trying to hone my SUX at BFBC2


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
lol wrong thread N2


----------



## Vargess

Where'd everybody go? Get sucked into an anomoly?


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vargess* 
Where'd everybody go? Get sucked into an anomoly?









Get outta here...









STALKER!!!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vargess* 
Where'd everybody go? Get sucked into an anomoly?









I started playing CoP reloaded. Looks better and performs better then Redux, and i like the changes he made.


----------



## JPJ5624

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I started playing CoP reloaded. Looks better and performs better then Redux, and i like the changes he made.

How is the combat in CoP Reloaded? I tried the Redux mod but it kicks my ass haha. Right at the beginning, I'm literally left with like 15 bullets and a crappy Makarov to kill tons of mercs.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPJ5624*


How is the combat in CoP Reloaded? I tried the Redux mod but it kicks my ass haha. Right at the beginning, I'm literally left with like 15 bullets and a crappy Makarov to kill tons of mercs.


Not as "Survivor Simulator" mode as Redux is. It isn't impossible to kill things and it seems balanced in regards to NPC vs player health, etc. It definitely has a different look, because it has super-high resolution textures where as most mods use the low-resolution of the original textures.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-reloaded


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Where'd everybody go? Get sucked into an anomoly?










I've been playing bit by bit.

I must've gotten lucky on my timing the first time through the military base. My last two attempts went like this:

- Pop out of manhole, immediately trigger alarm
- Run for cover
- Eat a grenade

I don't think I came through the manhole last time. I think I'm going to backtrack and find a better approach. That or just try to time my exit so that it is *almost* dark when I come out. Pitch black was BS trying to avoid and travel.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I've been playing bit by bit.

I must've gotten lucky on my timing the first time through the military base. My last two attempts went like this:

- Pop out of manhole, immediately trigger alarm
- Run for cover
- Eat a grenade

I don't think I came through the manhole last time. I think I'm going to backtrack and find a better approach. That or just try to time my exit so that it is *almost* dark when I come out. Pitch black was BS trying to avoid and travel.



Lol I think I died about 7 times trying to come out of that hole







The time I finally survived I killed the guy in the sniper tower ( he seemed to headshot me everytime) and climbed up there and shot all the other guys that came over to check out the noise








It's much easier to sneak in from down the back road with silenced guns. Day or night doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## thiru

I got out of that hole and it was hell. I had to keep reloading because the AI would spot me through buildings and containers (no they couldn't hear me). Wiped out the entire base and then I noticed the memo in my PDA that said that almost all the guards went away at night









But seriously, this is the zone, where the hell are guards in the Agropom supposed to go? I understand that guards at the Cordon can leave the zone to sleep but in the Agropom it kinda doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ceadderman

There is a mission in CoP where you have to bring back any info about Merc activities. I snuck into the compound just fine and found a ladder that gave you access to a steam pipe.

But it seemed that after saving that every time I tried to go up it I would get spotted. Even when there was nobody on that side of the building. I finally just gave up once I made it into the pipe and wiped them all out from the opening, retrieved and stashed their gear and found the manhole. Which probably would have been just as bad. At least the pipe was above them, where they couldn't toss a grenade in it.

Hell I just wanted to sneak in undetected but it's damn near impossible. If I have to restart it I'm going to hold off until I get my Sniper Rifle. Then I'll take those bishes down from a distance or wait til I find the RPG again.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Finished CoP, was pretty awesome, though it seemed short and the world wasn't that large, at least compared to SHoC from what I remember. I did most of the side quests to. Although I did run into one bug/problem with the mercenary quest in Pripyat.

Every time I talked to the Colonel about the mission, then I picked a way to deal with it, kill the meeting person, or the other option, Then I hit OK. The dialog box would close, but nothing would happen, I would still be looking at him, and everything was locked, as if I was still speaking, or waiting for something to happen (like a cutscene). Had to exit the game via control manager. I tried both options but after hitting Ok it just sticks.

Any ideas? That seemed like a cool mission to do.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Bumpage! I think I will try Oblivion Lost soon, or maybe I'll run through SHoC vanilla again, hmmm. Also any ideas on above issue? I think I tried to start that mission to late or something, the ending mission was already in progress so it created a bug maybe..


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Lol I think I died about 7 times trying to come out of that hole







The time I finally survived I killed the guy in the sniper tower ( he seemed to headshot me everytime) and climbed up there and shot all the other guys that came over to check out the noise








It's much easier to sneak in from down the back road with silenced guns. Day or night doesn't seem to matter.


Shooting the megaphone that has the siren always helps. For one its less annoying, and some of the soldiers will go up there to investigate.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Shooting the megaphone that has the siren always helps. For one its less annoying, and some of the soldiers will go up there to investigate.

I had no idea that was even possible!


----------



## Inferiornanobot

I am having a gamebreaking issue with SoC.
I have LURK 1.1 installed and all the armor completely decays only after a few hits, I tried modding the damage.ltx but with no luck. Any solution to this problem?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I had no idea that was even possible!


Yeah I found out at the military base in the Agropom, that crap was annoying the hell out of me so I emptied a clip into it.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
There is a mission in CoP where you have to bring back any info about Merc activities. I snuck into the compound just fine and found a ladder that gave you access to a steam pipe.

But it seemed that after saving that every time I tried to go up it I would get spotted. Even when there was nobody on that side of the building. I finally just gave up once I made it into the pipe and wiped them all out from the opening, retrieved and stashed their gear and found the manhole. Which probably would have been just as bad. At least the pipe was above them, where they couldn't toss a grenade in it.

Hell I just wanted to sneak in undetected but it's damn near impossible. If I have to restart it I'm going to hold off until I get my Sniper Rifle. Then I'll take those bishes down from a distance or wait til I find the RPG again.







lol

~Ceadder









I totally know the pipe you're talking about ... that's like the only way to do that mission early on. Hide out in the pipe and snipe fools through the hole. There's also a manhole outside near the eastern entrance that you usually can get to and down undetected, and the tunnels there get you close enough to the ladder that you can usually sneak over to it and up w/o much problem. You don't wanna enter the actual building through any of the manholes inside though, you just wanna use the tunnel system to move east to west and get out near the ladder.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I got out of that hole and it was hell. I had to keep reloading because the AI would spot me through buildings and containers (no they couldn't hear me). Wiped out the entire base and then I noticed the memo in my PDA that said that almost all the guards went away at night









But seriously, this is the zone, where the hell are guards in the Agropom supposed to go? I understand that guards at the Cordon can leave the zone to sleep but in the Agropom it kinda doesn't make sense.

As soon as you pop up in the military base, if you RUN you can usually make it inside the building and hide (crouched) under the stairwell that's to the left of the front door. Soldiers usually lose track of you, and even if they don't they can't shoot you cause you're too low, but you can still shoot them









Once you either wait there for a bit undetected, or kill everyone who show up but can't shoot you, you can make it up that staircase pretty easy and only run into a couple enemies on the top floor before you get the case.

In order to escape that building I like to go up that same stairwell to the roof, then down the ladder on the back of the building. Then I run out through the crack in the back wall that's right there, and hoof it along the fence back towards the garbage. You usually run into some boars over there, but they aren't too much trouble. Then there's the military waiting on the road near the level changer ... usually easy to pick off with Strelok's AK and the scope I got long ago from Bullet in teh DV









I remember the first few times I just thought that military base was friggin impossible. Now (using the above method) I can basically zip in and grab the case and escape firing maybe four shots, killing two dudes, barely getting shot at all, and escape out the back wall in like 40 seconds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inferiornanobot* 
I am having a gamebreaking issue with SoC.
I have LURK 1.1 installed and all the armor completely decays only after a few hits, I tried modding the damage.ltx but with no luck. Any solution to this problem?

Yeah ... don't get shot?

Seriously, LURK is brutal. I didn't get that far in it, a bit too 'realistic' (read: friggin HARD) for my taste.

Maybe lowering difficulty would make the armor not decay as fast ... other than that I got no clue sorry


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inferiornanobot* 
I am having a gamebreaking issue with SoC.
I have LURK 1.1 installed and all the armor completely decays only after a few hits, I tried modding the damage.ltx but with no luck. Any solution to this problem?

By "a few", do you mean 3 hits or more like 20 hits? 20 hits is about right in LURK. They made armour repair cheaper specifically for this reason.


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
By "a few", do you mean 3 hits or more like 20 hits? 20 hits is about right in LURK. They made armour repair cheaper specifically for this reason.

3 or 4 hits, I know it's probably in design but I still wanna mod it ,it's damn annoying


----------



## JPJ5624

Does anyone get weird shadow bugs in CoP when running dx11? Anything lower (dx10,9,etc) runs perfectly fine, but when I switch back, I get these shadow lines/spots when looking at the ground. When you move they run across the screen until you look at some spot where they aren't. It can get very noticeable at times, and I've reinstalled and haven't used any mods. My settings are at max and changing settings has no effect.


----------



## Vargess

Just got finished with CoP







Interesting ending. Nice followup though so you know what happens based on your decisions







So I can now officially say I have completed all 3 stalker's YaY








Let's do it again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JPJ5624* 
Does anyone get weird shadow bugs in CoP when running dx11? Anything lower (dx10,9,etc) runs perfectly fine, but when I switch back, I get these shadow lines/spots when looking at the ground. When you move they run across the screen until you look at some spot where they aren't. It can get very noticeable at times, and I've reinstalled and haven't used any mods. My settings are at max and changing settings has no effect.

I just finished CoP in DX11 mode and I didn't notice anything like that. But then again, I may have and just figured they were shadows from the stuff in the game heh. Although, it may not be the best to compare as my laptop has crossfire 5870's and not Nvidia card(s).

I did notice a Snork or two that could walk on air tho


----------



## dude guy bro

getting towards the end of COP, and while it's been a fun ride, really - it's just no where near the level of fun that SOC brings... still tho, pretty amazing. must add that the lab X8 in COP really does bring the creepy, but not as much as i was hoping. if you keep on going in the lab, you'll encounter quite the challenge in a bit of a mind cluster... def play it on a harder setting. it took me quite a few tries to clear that area out, as by the time i got there i had used up most of my med packs... so when you go to X8 make sure to bring a bunch of supplies.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JPJ5624* 
Does anyone get weird shadow bugs in CoP when running dx11? Anything lower (dx10,9,etc) runs perfectly fine, but when I switch back, I get these shadow lines/spots when looking at the ground. When you move they run across the screen until you look at some spot where they aren't. It can get very noticeable at times, and I've reinstalled and haven't used any mods. My settings are at max and changing settings has no effect.

I don't know if this is related, but there are notes in the Shadow of Chernobyl Complete mod README for changing some in game lighting parameters to get rid of this kind of thing. I believe it has something to do with the sun distance, shadow distance, etc.

Not sure if it is the same in CoP, but when I run the CoP benchmark I get a horizontal band of shadows in the lower 20% of my screen during the whole benchmark. Haven't addressed it yet.

Pretty annoying.


----------



## brettjv

Go to the GSC forums, there's people on there that have fixed that 'moving shadow on the bottom of the screen' glitch. You just replace a bunch of lines in the user.ltx file (whatever the settings file is called) that adjust various sun/shadow parameters and it'll go away.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I don't know if this is related, but there are notes in the Shadow of Chernobyl Complete mod README for changing some in game lighting parameters to get rid of this kind of thing. I believe it has something to do with the sun distance, shadow distance, etc.

Not sure if it is the same in CoP, but when I run the CoP benchmark I get a horizontal band of shadows in the lower 20% of my screen during the whole benchmark. Haven't addressed it yet.

Pretty annoying.

Nah, that's a x-ray engine thing, it happens in SOC which is DX9, but his issue is on DX11 only.


----------



## JPJ5624

Could someone who is not having those shadow bugs post their user.ltx settings? If all I have to do is change some lines then it would be extremely appreciated....


----------



## _02

I'm pretty sure there are settings examples in the README file for complete mod 2009.


----------



## mrfajita

I have noticed you don't get the shadow glitch on a 4x3 resolution. CRT FTW.


----------



## drummerstix11

I don't have the shadow bug in CoP or CS. I DOn't know if I have it in SoC because I am reinstalling it after a reformat.


----------



## JPJ5624

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummerstix11* 
I don't have the shadow bug in CoP or CS. I DOn't know if I have it in SoC because I am reinstalling it after a reformat.

Could you post your settings from your user.ltx? CS doesn't have this bug (or any dealing with shadows - they can be fixed in the user.ltx). Its problem is its low shadow draw distance where you'll walk up to buildings and actually see the shadows line up as you move. The only bug I remember SoC had was having to set r2_sun_near_border to 1. Other than that its like CS where you just want a greater distance for high quality shadows. Also, shadow settings that were used in SoC have no noticeable effect in CoP for me (ex: r2_sun_far, r2_sun_near_border, r2_sun_tsm, r2_sun_near).

By the way _02, I was offering to give rep, not begging for it


----------



## brettjv

Sure JPJ.

I replaced this code in the user.ltx (I mean this is the options I used):

r2_sun on
r2_sun_depth_far_bias -0.00001
r2_sun_depth_far_scale 0.99999
r2_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
r2_sun_depth_near_scale 0.99995
r2_sun_details on
r2_sun_far 100.
r2_sun_focus on
r2_sun_lumscale 1.3
r2_sun_lumscale_amb 0.8
r2_sun_lumscale_hemi 0.9
r2_sun_near 30.
r2_sun_near_border 1.
r2_sun_quality st_opt_high
r2_sun_shafts st_opt_high
r2_sun_tsm on
r2_sun_tsm_bias 0.
r2_sun_tsm_proj 0.64
r2_tf_mipbias 0.
r2_tonemap on
r2_tonemap_adaptation 3.5
r2_tonemap_amount 0.1
r2_tonemap_lowlum 1.
r2_tonemap_middlegray 2.

I just got this as a block of 'stuff to change' from someone on GSC forum. And it did fix the 'big moving shadow on the bottom of the screen' glitch in CoP.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I just got this as a block of 'stuff to change' from someone on GSC forum. And it did fix the 'big moving shadow on the bottom of the screen' glitch in CoP.


I was really, really hoping this was true.

Every time I run the benchmark I want to pull my hair out.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I was really, really hoping this was true.

Every time I run the benchmark I want to pull my hair out.

Well, it was all 'true', I promise ... whether or not it 'works for you' is of course another matter









When I did this fix though it was back when I was running the Russian version of the game, and it did fix that version. I don't think I had the problem w/the benchmark though. And my current Steam version doesn't seem to have this issue either.


----------



## Highrisk

When is this dude releasing Complete Mod for Pripyat!?!? I need it now!


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


When is this dude releasing Complete Mod for Pripyat!?!? I need it now!

















it sure seems like it'll be pretty soon... by pretty soon, i mean NEVER!!

nah, hopefully by early next year at the latest.

i just loaded up clear sky with complete last week, but've yet to indulge.

savory games, the stalker series are


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highrisk*


When is this dude releasing Complete Mod for Pripyat!?!? I need it now!

















I think it was announced around April so I wouldn't expect it too soon. Hopefully around the end of the year although I'd rather its done properly like the other two.


----------



## _02

Is Pripyat really in need of much tweaking outside of the textures, models and sounds?

I know complete for SoC overhauled most of the game, but I was under the impression that so GSC did as well with CS. I'm just not sure how much overhaul is needed on the new games, even though they stick with their horrible character models and animations.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Is Pripyat really in need of much tweaking outside of the textures, models and sounds?

I know complete for SoC overhauled most of the game, but I was under the impression that so GSC did as well with CS. I'm just not sure how much overhaul is needed on the new games, even though they stick with their horrible character models and animations.


There will be all of that, probably a few other things to make it look better too. I'm not expecting as many changes as the others but it'll bring a lot of the top mods together along with what you mentioned.


----------



## Higgins

I have to say CoP Reloaded has satisfied my desire for a finished feel to CoP, although that's without saying CoP Complete could bring something completely new to the table.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I got Oblivion Lost installed quite some time ago, then lost interest in the game. Started it up again this weekend, and now i'm hooked. The Arsenal mod has some nice additions, but does anyone know where I can find a list of them, or a wiki about the Arsenal Mod? I would like to know what guns to look for and what I should be using for maximum firepower.

Not sure if it was included in the Arsenal mod, but the "street sweeper" from CoP was one of my favorites, most effective against Snorks.. Oh how I hate Snorks


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


I got Oblivion Lost installed quite some time ago, then lost interest in the game. Started it up again this weekend, and now i'm hooked. The Arsenal mod has some nice additions, but does anyone know where I can find a list of them, or a wiki about the Arsenal Mod? I would like to know what guns to look for and what I should be using for maximum firepower.

Not sure if it was included in the Arsenal mod, but the "street sweeper" from CoP was one of my favorites, most effective against Snorks.. Oh how I hate Snorks


This may help:

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...5469&sec_id=16

----

I just finished SoC again, this time getting the real ending by not being lazy. I have to say, they really ramp up the difficulty in the last couple missions. I don't remember having so much trouble with the monolith last time. It is great to play the game twice and have two totally different set of experiences.

Same thing with Fallout 3.

Whenever complete drops for Pripyat, I'll play that next.

What a great game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ah yes, That is a start, even though the image links seem to be broken. I actually found this page before but couldn't find it today, thanks.

I still need to play through Clear Sky, even though it doesn't seem to get very much praise, faction wars sound awesome to me.


----------



## VenomIreland

Just reached Chernobyl in SoC, man this game is getting more awesome by the minute.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VenomIreland* 
Just reached Chernobyl in SoC, man this game is getting more awesome by the minute.

Did you go back to Cordon and find the Doctor?


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Did you go back to Cordon and find the Doctor?


Yes.


----------



## brettjv

Cool ... make sure you don't go to the Sarcophagus/Wish Granter ... at least not w/o a save before entering that room ... if you wanna check out one of the 'fake' endings go ahead and complete that mission ... but the 'real' ending entails avoiding the Sarcophagus.

Man, I'm jealous of anyone playing SoC for the first time. Such a great game ...

Hope you're ready for a challenge ... from the CNPP on ... the game is no joke. Hope you got lots of rad packs too. It gets hot down there


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Cool ... make sure you don't go to the Sarcophagus/Wish Granter ... at least not w/o a save before entering that room ... if you wanna check out one of the 'fake' endings go ahead and complete that mission ... but the 'real' ending entails avoiding the Sarcophagus.

Man, I'm jealous of anyone playing SoC for the first time. Such a great game ...

Hope you're ready for a challenge ... from the CNPP on ... the game is no joke. Hope you got lots of rad packs too. It gets hot down there










Maybe it's time I went back and got that box for the trader then


----------



## mardon

Even before this game the whole history of Chernobyl interested me greatly. I'm now seriously considering visiting the CNPP, Chernobyl and Pripyat as a stop off before my travelling. Ive Been looking into flights, tour packages and have been doing a lot of research and reading Into this terrible tragedy. Seeing it for real is something that would have a long lasting profound effect on me, my travels aren't just about seeing the beauty of the world.


----------



## thiru

Yeah getting cancer is a long lasting impression.
They're working on it right now anyway, making a bigger sarcophagus.


----------



## mardon

Your subjected to more radiation on a cross Atlantic flight than you are spending 8hours in the zone (if you stick to the designated routes).

The new outershell hasn't started yet has it? Thought they hadn't raised the 1billion $s.

Scary to think there is still so much raw radiation inside? Have you seen the state of the elephants foot now compared to have it was? Its degrading badly!


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VenomIreland*


Maybe it's time I went back and got that box for the trader then










Sadly, I don't think there is any way to return to Pripyat or prior locations after entering the NPP.

With a SEVA suit, I was able to get through everything with about 15 radiation kits (I think, I brought 30). If you can manage the monolith hordes efficiently, you can probably get away with less.

I brought my revolving grenade launcher and 16 grenades though, so I think I was fairly efficient at that specific highly irradiated juncture.


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Sadly, I don't think there is any way to return to Pripyat or prior locations after entering the NPP.

With a SEVA suit, I was able to get through everything with about 15 radiation kits (I think, I brought 30). If you can manage the monolith hordes efficiently, you can probably get away with less.

I brought my revolving grenade launcher and 16 grenades though, so I think I was fairly efficient at that specific highly irradiated juncture.


I have hundreds of saves throughout the game (Complete 2009's level save feature is awesome), so reloading is not a problem.


----------



## _02

Excellent









I would recommend the SEVA suit and plenty of rad kits and scientific medkits.

You'll be doing lots of corridor management in radiation, against extremely well armored and armed opponents.

I probably did 90% of my dying inside the NPP.

Have fun!


----------



## Cataclysmo

I officialy declare myself part of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan club. The game keeps crashing on me everytime i load a file though so now i dont know what to do.


----------



## brettjv

For CNPP I end up using the Military SKAT armor I found in Pripyat hotel though since it's the best bullet protection while still being able to run, then I wear a couple of Crystals. Then I gobble rad packs as needed.

Although once I clear it all out, I sometimes switch to the exo-suit for the 'real ending' stretch since the rad levels go down significantly during that part and running isn't really critical. And there's at least one or two of those in the CNPP.

I'm not sure what 'box for the trader' venom is referring to, but I'm sure it's not critical. What is critical for CNPP is lots of rad kits and one of the above-mentioned armors, and armor-piercing ammo (although there's lots of that to be scavenged inside). Some type of grenade launcher and grenades for it come in pretty handy as well.

And of course having made the trip to the Doctor and to the hotel room in Pripyat for the key to the control room so you can get the real ending. BTW, also, in order to get the real ending you should choose NOT to join up with the C-Consciousness.


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
For CNPP I end up using the Military SKAT armor I found in Pripyat hotel though since it's the best bullet protection while still being able to run, then I wear a couple of Crystals. Then I gobble rad packs as needed.

Although once I clear it all out, I sometimes switch to the exo-suit for the 'real ending' stretch since the rad levels go down significantly during that part and running isn't really critical. And there's at least one or two of those in the CNPP.

I'm not sure what 'box for the trader' venom is referring to, but I'm sure it's not critical. What is critical for CNPP is lots of rad kits and one of the above-mentioned armors, and armor-piercing ammo (although there's lots of that to be scavenged inside). Some type of grenade launcher and grenades for it come in pretty handy as well.

And of course having made the trip to the Doctor and to the hotel room in Pripyat for the key to the control room so you can get the real ending. BTW, also, in order to get the real ending you should choose NOT to join up with the C-Consciousness.

Ah, I met up with the doctor and got the decoder.

I think I'll load back just before I enter NPP so I can repair my armour and get more ammo (especially some for the Gauss rifle







)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Can someone tell me what the "hardiness" stat is for? I'm not sure if it only exists in Stalker Oblivion Lost, or throughout the other games. I read through the ShoC manual but it didn't reference any of the stats, like rupture, impact, etc. If you can find a list of all the stats explained that would be cool.

Also it seems to me that I had some capacity increasing artifacts on one of my playthroughs, was that in SHoC or Cop? Nvm they were only in CoP it seems, dang I liked those ones to.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Can someone tell me what the "hardiness" stat is for? I'm not sure if it only exists in Stalker Oblivion Lost, or throughout the other games. I read through the ShoC manual but it didn't reference any of the stats, like rupture, impact, etc. If you can find a list of all the stats explained that would be cool.

Also it seems to me that I had some capacity increasing artifacts on one of my playthroughs, was that in SHoC or Cop? Nvm they were only in CoP it seems, dang I liked those ones to.

Yeah, not in Shadow of Chernobyl, the exoskeleton was the only capacity modifier I'm aware of.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VenomIreland* 
Ah, I met up with the doctor and got the decoder.

I think I'll load back just before I enter NPP so I can repair my armour and get more ammo (especially some for the Gauss rifle







)

Unless there's been a change to the game I'm unaware of (or you modded something in) there's really next to no gauss ammo available until you get into CNPP. I sure don't remember any traders selling it, or stashes that had it. The only way you get any is if you luck out and retrieve it from the snipers' rifles in Pripyat.

Gauss doesn't become critical until you get to the 'real ending' stretch (there's a LOT of sniping opportunities in this stretch), and by then you should have a nice cache of ammo for it by scrounging CNPP. Plus some of the dudes in the ending stretch also have a ammo.

Having your armor in good shape though ... that's more critical









Although given that there's a brand-new SKAT suit in the Hotel room in Pripyat, keeping that piece in good shape is a lot less hassle than running all the way back to Freedom base to fix it up...


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Unless there's been a change to the game I'm unaware of (or you modded something in) there's really next to no gauss ammo available until you get into CNPP. I sure don't remember any traders selling it, or stashes that had it. The only way you get any is if you luck out and retrieve it from the snipers' rifles in Pripyat.

Gauss doesn't become critical until you get to the 'real ending' stretch, and by then you should have a nice cache of ammo for it by scrounging CNPP.

Having your armor in good shape though ... that's more critical









Which would be better for CNPP, the SEVA/Duty Hybrid suit or the one you find in


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



the hotel room in pripyat


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VenomIreland* 
Which would be better for CNPP, the SEVA/Duty Hybrid suit or the one you find in


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



the hotel room in pripyat




Well, I used the SEVA because of the rad protection. There are several entire areas that will require you to just stand there taking high radiation without any area to seek refuge (and a hearty amount of enemies with Exoskeletons preventing your advance).

Further into the CNPP you will be presented with 100% Exoskeleton and SKAT suits that you can pretty safely discard the SEVA suit for if you want more bullet protection at that point.

I put on an Exo and carried my SEVA with me, but never needed to put it on again.

I'm playing with Complete Mod, but to my knowledge that shouldn't change the armor availability.


----------



## t3haxle

Just installed complete for SoC after buying it off of the steam sale. Any tips before I get raped by the game multiple times over? I remember starting a save at a friend's house once and being confused to no end.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Just installed complete for SoC after buying it off of the steam sale. Any tips before I get raped by the game multiple times over? I remember starting a save at a friend's house once and being confused to no end.

Get used to the bleeding, hunger and radiation indicators. You have to address all of them when they happen.

Bandages stop bleeding, vodka and radiation kits reduce radiation. You will take damage per second if you have accumulated radiation and it won't go away without Vodka, a rad kit or an artifact on your belt that reduces radiation.

Armor and weapons have condition bars which represent their effectiveness. You can repair them at traders or you can find repair kits on bodies (rare).

Beeping means an anomaly is close. SLOW DOWN AND AVOID IT.

Mange your weight. Keep bandages, medkits, ammo and artifacts first. You won't be able to sprint if you are overloaded, and it will deplete your stamina faster.

Night time is a very very bad time to do things until you get a suit with decent night vision.

Blue boxes at Cordon, Bar, Yantar and other locations are safe to stash your things in and come back for them later. Leave them on the ground and someone will pick them up.

And don't get discouraged, the beginning is grueling but well worth it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yep after you get a decent gun and a bit better armor, it really starts to fall in place and you can explore around safer. I always looked forward to the area to the left of the Bar, nice weapons to be had from those guys.


----------



## _02

Hint - there is a STALKER suit in the VERY beginning of the game if you search for and break wooden crates.

That's another thing - there are sometimes very valuable items in crates. Break them with your knife.

The same goes for the small blue suitcase looking containers.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Hint - there is a STALKER suit in the VERY beginning of the game if you search for and break wooden crates.

That's another thing - there are sometimes very valuable items in crates. Break them with your knife.

The same goes for the small blue suitcase looking containers.


Crates are random, but most containers will have loot only if you get the loot info first (mostly from looting corpses).
That particular suit is only there if you get the info for instances IIRC.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Crates are random, but most containers will have loot only if you get the loot info first (mostly from looting corpses).
That particular suit is only there if you get the info for instances IIRC.


You need to talk to Wolf so you get a pistol, but it isn't in a stash, just a crate. There every time.

You can't actually get to it either, but you can shoot the crate from the outside and the armor will be within reach.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


You need to talk to Wolf so you get a pistol (basically the first thing you do in the game), but there isn't ever a stash, it is a fixed crate in a hidden area you can't really get to.

You can get to the outside of it and nab it after shooting the crate.


Oh I remember that crate. Didn't remember that there was a suit in it though.

Heh the second time I played Stalker I completely forgot you could break crates for the first couple of hours


----------



## t3haxle

What are anomalies? That beeping was one of the things that confused me to no end.


----------



## _02

They are just fields, some visible, some not as visible.

They can be whirling areas of air, bubbling pools on the ground, shimmering spheres.

You have to look for them, and the faster you hear beeping, the close you are to the anomaly. They have different effects, from tossing you around, to just straight up damaging you, to shooting jets of flame.

They will severely damage you or kill you outright. Best to pay attention and avoid them. You can get good at just stopping in your tracks, and stepping left or right.

If the beeping gets quicker, try stepping the other direction. You can get a feel for the beeping and learn to quickly avoid them.


----------



## CerealKillah

I bought these on Steam a while ago and never REALLY fired them up. They sound soo good. Can't wait to give em a whirl.


----------



## iPodder

What weapons are good in Call of Pripyat? I've been mainly using a modified viper w/ silencer, a sniper I found on top of a train and some shotty I picked up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Faster_is_better

GP 37 is one of the better/best guns in any of the games modded or not, but you don't usually see that till later. I never really found shotguns that useful in the STALKER games, they just aren't as effective vs people. It's to bad because I love to use shotguns in most games, but I guess realistically they wouldn't be that good vs armored npc's. Other than the Eliminator in CoP, oh boy do I love that gun.

TRs-301 is another good Nato rifle, easier to find and I guess in CoP it isn't very durable, but it is a good interim weapon, and should hold you until you find the GP 37.

Basically any of the NATO rifles tend to be good, better accuracy/damage. But Nato ammo is harder to come by, still not to bad though. Viper is the MP5 I think? It's more of a sidearm than an assault rifle that you would want to use for main weapon.

Also you probably only want to keep 1 main rifle, and a sidearm(pistol) to conserve weight. Or you could do a main rifle + shotgun/sniper combo, with no sidearm which would be alright but still abit heavy.

CoP is awesome though, once you get an exosuit + the weight reducing artifacts, you can really carry a heavy loadout.

Also to answer my own question, the Oblivion Lost mod was translated somewhat poorly and hardiness = endurance when it is referenced in the PDA.


----------



## brettjv

Vintar BC is by far my fave weapon in all the Stalker games. It's challenging to use at first due to the bullet drop, but oh-so-satisfyingly fun once you get used to it and start landing headshots on running enemies and dropping them in one shot.

Some of the top-end upgrades for it in CoP are sweet, too bad you can't get them till you get one of the third-level repair kits in Pripyat. I also like that it's quiet, sometimes you can snipe dudes and no-one even notices.

I only carry a shotty (I like the Chaser) when I'm heading into an area w/lots of snorks like lab X-15 or Red Forest (if you take the shortcut) in SoC. Regular shot (not slugs) works best on snorks I've found, better than guns.

I like TRS-301 as my second weapon, esp. once it has scope and grenade launcher on it. Nice and versatile, decent at close or mid-range, lots of ammo around for it. Sometimes I switch to GP37 in SoC (depends on how many of the grenades I have for the TRS ... if I have a bunch of grenades for it, I keep the TRS), but in the other two games it's not as superior to the TRS as it is in SoC.

The Gauss, of course, is nice to have if you can get ammo for it, but takes some of the fun out of sniping that the Vintar has on account of there's no bullet drop and it's one shot-one kill no matter where you hit the target pretty much.

The Tunder rifle in CoP once you upgrade the speed at which it fires ... that thing can seriously spray some death at close range ... that's a fun gun to mess with if you have the dough laying around to upgrade it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Hint - there is a STALKER suit in the VERY beginning of the game if you search for and break wooden crates.

That's another thing - there are sometimes very valuable items in crates. Break them with your knife.

The same goes for the small blue suitcase looking containers.


They changed that to a Merc suit (not quite as good) in one of the patches, but ... yeah.

It's pretty hard to find, you have to get clever w/some rooftop jumping and solid searching skills ... and you have to knife or shoot the box it's in


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Vintar BC is by far my fave weapon in all the Stalker games. It's challenging to use at first due to the bullet drop, but oh-so-satisfyingly fun once you get used to it and start landing headshots on running enemies and dropping them in one shot.


+1 !!!!!

Approaching the NPP and getting that timing down was awesome.

It was more about positioning and cover, because anyone in site was soon to have a hole in their head. Avoid their shots and they were pretty much guaranteed short work.


----------



## brettjv

My fave early-game SoC tricks/tips (*very* minor spoilers alert!!!):

1) The above-mentioned merc suit ... rookie camp, attic in building at northwest corner of camp, can't be reached so you have to knife/shoot the crate it's in, accessible from roof-top exterior, have to jump over from building next to it.
2) You can avoid the military under the bridge by going way east of them and over the embankment. There's a hole in the fence over there.
3) Right near where you meet Fox in the vehicle graveyard (in Garbage area), there's something like a lookout tower next to the little shack structure. If you look up at the top of the pole, you'll see some crates on a platform up there. Shoot them til they break ... You'll be glad you did.
4) As soon as you have something for Rad reduction (a kit or even just vodka), once you get into the Garbage, you can also access the Dark Valley over at it's north-east corner.

So ... as soon as I enter the garbage and take care of the thugs at it's entrance, I head straight up the road (I'll help the people on the radio once my present task is done), and hang a right at little Duty encampment and go over to Dark Valley.

Once you enter DV, you'll meet a Duty member named Bullet. Do exactly what he asks, help him free his captured comrade (saving as you approach the ambush point is a good idea







). The reward for helping him is an AK and most importantly, a scope!

The regular game route won't send you to the Dark Valley (and hence get you your first scope) until quite a while later, and trust me ... having a scoped AK at this early stage will make the whole Agroprom experience go a LOT smoother ... as well as be a lot more fun. Wait'll you see the gun you get at Strelok's lair underground at the Agroprom ... throw the scope on that bad-dog, and you got some serious firepower going.

Happy Stalking, and ... I'm JEALOUS of anyone getting to play SoC for the first time !!!


----------



## iPodder

Is there any way to improve the multithreading capabilities of CoP? It feels like my cpu is really bottlenecking the game.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Is there any way to improve the multithreading capabilities of CoP? It feels like my cpu is really bottlenecking the game.


Wait for Stalker II.

AFAIK the X Ray engine is not built to handle multithreading.


----------



## brettjv

Yeah ... if you're talking about the little hitches, they are pretty much unavoidable. I've been playing Stalker games since 2006, when I had an AMD X2 4400 and 1GB of ram. The hitching in that game has gotten MUCH better as I've improved my rig over the years from 939 to a 775 Wolfie to my current i7. But it's never gone all the way away.

Like 02 said, x-ray is single-threaded. There's nothing you can really do about this.

This being said, there's some spots in CoP that for some reason appear to be bottlenecked by CPU (like inside the Skadovsk or Yanov station lobby) where you get FPS drops along with GPU Usage drops ... but from what I've been able to determine through testing, these are not actually CPU BN's. More like game or driver bugs. If memory serves, turning off SSAO fixes this issue.

Also, having only 768MB of vram could cause issues in CoP, depending on settings. I'd fire up afterburner while you play and monitor vram usage via the OSD. Make sure you're not going over around 800MB or so. I'm playing with it maxed at 1920x1200, and I see my vram usage topping out around 1.1GB, so ... that's something to look at.


----------



## _02

Even the VRAM usage in Shadow of Chernobyl was pretty high in some areas, especially with the high res textures rolled into Complete Mod. That was the main reason my 512mb 8800gt was holding me back in some areas when I started playing (while still generally performing like a champ).

Hopefully the new engine will perform better and offer support for heavy multithreading.

I'm rather excited to see what they come up with, X Ray is essentially 7+ years old.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Like 02 said, x-ray is single-threaded. There's nothing you can really do about this.

Well you can actually do what Valve did with the Source Engine and sort-of make it Multi-core capable.

Though as we noticed early on with MCR in the Source Engine is that it made things very buggy. And with the 7 year old X-Ray Engine... I couldn't for-see good results.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Event he VRAM usage in Shadow of Chernobyl was pretty high in some areas, especially with the high res textures rolled into Complete Mod. That was the main reason my 512mb 8800gt was holding me back in some areas when I started playing (while still generally performing like a champ).

Hopefully the new engine will perform better and offer support for heavy multithreading.

I'm rather excited to see what they come up with, X Ray is essentially 7+ years old.

Oh, yeah. I remember SoC was the first game that made me go ... 'ya know, maybe this 8800GTS 320MB wasn't a good choice of video cards after all' ... even stock, w/o AA and at only 1680 res, I was remember seeing vram usage up around 450MB ... and having to lower texture quality to get it smooth on that card.

It worked fine on my 8800GTS512 card, but ... that was long before the days of Complete 2009. Where I now also see vram usage pushing up into the 900MB range in some parts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well you can actually do what Valve did with the Source Engine and sort-of make it Multi-core capable.

Um ... well, that's Valve. Not an end-user/gamer


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Even the VRAM usage in Shadow of Chernobyl was pretty high in some areas, especially with the high res textures rolled into Complete Mod. That was the main reason my 512mb 8800gt was holding me back in some areas when I started playing (while still generally performing like a champ).

Hopefully the new engine will perform better and offer support for heavy multithreading.

I'm rather excited to see what they come up with, X Ray is essentially 7+ years old.


Hmm, a new Stalker game. While it may be awesome with a better engine and visuals and etc etc. it is still fairly limited to the same map isn't it? They already have 3 games sharing the same area, with some differences. Seems like they would need to expand the map quite a bit for ultimate replayability.

It would also be cool if they used the same game mechanics, but in another genre or setting. The open ended, spontaneous world, with fps and rpg elements is a really great combination.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Hmm, a new Stalker game. While it may be awesome with a better engine and visuals and etc etc. it is still fairly limited to the same map isn't it? They already have 3 games sharing the same area, with some differences. Seems like they would need to expand the map quite a bit for ultimate replayability.

It would also be cool if they used the same game mechanics, but in another genre or setting. The open ended, spontaneous world, with fps and rpg elements is a really great combination.


That's a good point actually. The exclusion zone and CNPP were a large part of the mystique. I haven't played Pripyat yet, so I'm not sure how the story plays out, but I don't think the game HAS to be limited to the exclusion zone.

They could have the zone expand to other areas and set the game in the future. Or even an alternate reality entirely.


----------



## mrfajita

This looks SICK!


----------



## Highrisk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 





This looks SICK!

Yeah dude I can't friggin wait!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Hmm, a new Stalker game. While it may be awesome with a better engine and visuals and etc etc. it is still fairly limited to the same map isn't it? They already have 3 games sharing the same area, with some differences. Seems like they would need to expand the map quite a bit for ultimate replayability.

It would also be cool if they used the same game mechanics, but in another genre or setting. The open ended, spontaneous world, with fps and rpg elements is a really great combination.

Although CoP and CS share some levels (CS is about 1/2 different from CoP I'd say), CoP consists of entirely new maps. It's predominately to the West of the CNPP, whereas the other two are to the South.

I.E. they can still create new maps for the East and North of the Plant


----------



## VenomIreland

Just completed SoC


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nice, played the others yet?

I "beat" Oblivion Lost, I was kinda sad, instead of ending you just teleport out into a field and that's it for the main quest. Leaves the game open ended though so you can go back and explore. I came back to the CNPP to look for the minigun I left, but apparently someone swiped it or maybe the map reset up there


----------



## VenomIreland

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Nice, played the others yet?

I "beat" Oblivion Lost, I was kinda sad, instead of ending you just teleport out into a field and that's it for the main quest. Leaves the game open ended though so you can go back and explore. I came back to the CNPP to look for the minigun I left, but apparently someone swiped it or maybe the map reset up there










I'm getting the Radioactive Pack (CS + CoP) for Christmas


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VenomIreland*


I'm getting the Radioactive Pack (CS + CoP) for Christmas


----------



## dude guy bro

it seems that CS, or at least with the complete mod, has a slightly different depth to the perspective, which makes it difficult for me to see things as well from the same distance that i sit from my TV... gonna have to move some stuff to be closer this time around.


----------



## Choggs396

Found this.... pretty awesome stuff.....


----------



## KishtClocker1111

thanks for adding me


----------



## paquitox

I found this 5 parts documentary about the reactor accident, its VERY interesting. Especially the second video were they send red army soldiers to help with the clean up. And the blood samples at the end







.. If you are real STALKER fan, you should take the time to watch them, if you haven't already!


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I just started it the other day with the complete 2009 mod.

I'm at the point where the Doctor give you the mission to retrieve (I think) files from the hotel in Pripyat.

I'm playing SoC, BTW.


Just started the other day and already talking to the Doc?

Choose your inventory well. From the Red Forest on is pure madness.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
I found this 5 parts documentary about the reactor accident, its VERY interesting. Especially the second video were they send red army soldiers to help with the clean up. And the blood samples at the end







.. If you are real STALKER fan, you should take the time to watch them, if you haven't already!

...

Thanks for sharing. I can't believe they went in there with such little protection. I wouldn't want to go in there even if I had a SEVA suit!

I need to get back into Clear Sky and finish it up. Maybe after I beat AvP.


----------



## Dunkler

are there any decent Co-Op mods for any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games?


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


Thanks for sharing. I can't believe they went in there with such little protection. I wouldn't want to go in there even if I had a SEVA suit!

I need to get back into Clear Sky and finish it up. Maybe after I beat AvP.


I guess that's all they had....crazy isn't it??! I also have to finish up CS, even though I got it before SoC(Which I finish up a while a go).


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


/videos


I remember watching those videos for the first time, for some reason they would really put me in the mood to play STALKER.

I know because it's actually working right now too.









What a fantastic setting for a game, I really can't wait to see what GSC Game World give us next.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


I remember watching those videos for the first time, for some reason they *would really put me in the mood to play STALKER*.

I know because it's actually working right now too.









What a fantastic setting for a game, I really can't wait to see what GSC Game World give us next.


Yup, exactly what I did!


----------



## Xealot

Does anyone know the secret to clearing the bandits out of the Garbage Depot in Clear Sky?

I keep getting the mission to clear it out and I have killed all of the bandits 4 or 5 times now but the loners never seem to take over the base and the bandits come back. I've captured the rest of the points in the Garbage and the loners guard those but for some reason I can't get them to set up shop in the depot.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


Does anyone know the secret to clearing the bandits out of the Garbage Depot in Clear Sky?

I keep getting the mission to clear it out and I have killed all of the bandits 4 or 5 times now but the loners never seem to take over the base and the bandits come back. I've captured the rest of the points in the Garbage and the loners guard those but for some reason I can't get them to set up shop in the depot.


I gave up long ago trying to get any of the 'faction wars' stuff in Clear Sky to work right. Bottom-line, it's really buggy. Sorry to not have any better advice, but ... I'd just play it like you play the other two games and forget the faction stuff.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I gave up long ago trying to get any of the 'faction wars' stuff in Clear Sky to work right. Bottom-line, it's really buggy. Sorry to not have any better advice, but ... I'd just play it like you play the other two games and forget the faction stuff.


Ah ok. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking anything obvious.

Now that I have a nice upgraded rifle with a scope taking out any bandits that harass me in the garbage is much easier.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

First time playing Stalker & Im having some trouble. I bought all 3 Stalkers and so far I havent gotten far into them. They seem really good. one thing I noticed is that clear sky doesnt run as good as the others. anyways im having trouble with this issue

I am running a 4890 1GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-438-_-Product

everytime i try to set the game to Enhanced lighting DX10 the game gets really small and the screen starts to Shake but when I set it on Enhanced full dynamic lighting it goes back to 1920x1080 perfect.

my card from the Specs states

3D API
DirectX 10.1

im using 10.10e so im confused on why it wont work.

Edit:

Ok I tested 10.8, 10.9, 10.10e & 10.11 with no luck getting Any Stalker to run DX10 lighting. I can run any other game DX10 but stalker & I dont know why. I just tried just cause 2 DX10 & Metro 2033 both loaded up fine.


----------



## Xealot

Hmm that is weird. I just played through CS with my 4870s in dx10 with the 10.10 drivers. It did that small screen thing once but the rest of the time it started up fine. This was the steam version of the game with the Complete mod. Also try turning down the sun shaft options to improve performance. I couldn't tell any difference turning them down but it seemed to improve my FPS a lot.

What mods would you guys recommend for my first time through Call of Pripyat? I'm going to try Atmosfear but I wasn't sure if there were any others I should try since Complete isn't out yet.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
everytime i try to set the game to Enhanced lighting DX10 the game gets really small and the screen starts to Shake but when I set it on Enhanced full dynamic lighting it goes back to 1920x1080
perfect.

This just happened to me.

I reset the resolution to something other than 1680x1050 in the game menus and it came back up normal. I was able to change back to 1680x1050.


----------



## Rangerscott

I can't even install Clear sky from the disk. LOL


----------



## 4LC4PON3

anyone who doesnt have Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl "games for windows live" has it on sale for $1.00

http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/stalker/

its a killer deal for such a great game


----------



## Liamo Luo

I'd like to be a fan of the game, yet whenever I try launch it I get stuck at the splash screen. Purchased it through GFWL for 75p so its not that annoying, but I was looking forward to playing this. Any ideas as to why it craps out at the splash screen?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


I'd like to be a fan of the game, yet whenever I try launch it I get stuck at the splash screen. Purchased it through GFWL for 75p so its not that annoying, but I was looking forward to playing this. Any ideas as to why it craps out at the splash screen?


Not sure.

Have you tried google searching the issue?

Also, I would run Complete mod if only for the major bug fixes.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Yep I googled it but didn't find much. I understand that I need to launch the game before I can install the complete 2009 mod which is what I was trying to do. Can't even get an initial launch. Only advice I can find about booting is disabling the intro movie which I tried.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Yep I googled it but didn't find much. I understand that I need to launch the game before I can install the complete 2009 mod which is what I was trying to do. Can't even get an initial launch. Only advice I can find about booting is disabling the intro movie which I tried.


Steam or retail?


----------



## Liamo Luo

Games for windows live.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Games for windows live.


I'd search around a bit.

I did find a thread where someone solved the issue by disabling their HD auidio devices in windows before launching.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/43...-start-up.html

I also found the recommendation to add "-dsound" to the launch parameters.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I'd search around a bit.

I did find a thread where someone solved the issue by disabling their HD auidio devices in windows before launching.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/43...-start-up.html

I also found the recommendation to add "-dsound" to the launch parameters.


I tried the -dsound thing, and my HD audio is disabled on my Bios since it was causing my system to completely hang. I will keep looking into it, thank you though


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just dont understand this at all. I can run Shadow of Chernobyl everything Maxed lighting and all with the 2009 Complete Mod no problems but Clear sky and Call of Pripyat im having an issue getting it to run dx10.

I can only run 1920x1080 DX10 lighting if I use window mode but If i try full screen the screen goes 50% to starts shaking. Why is it I can max SoC without any problems.

SoC was bought on "Games for windows live" & the other 2 on steam. I am not having any trouble at all with DX10 with any other game at all but these 2.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
I can only run 1920x1080 DX10 lighting if I use window mode but If i try full screen the screen goes 50% to starts shaking. Why is it I can max SoC without any problems.

Try resizing the resolution once it gets small from within the game. Also, try forcing the appropriate resolution outside the game before launching.

You could also try to alt+tab out of the window and back.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

nope it didnt work. I set the DX10 lighting in game then set 1920x1080 and it worked but once I restarted the game the screen size was 50% and was shaking alittle.

Im not sure if its just my 4890 thats causing this. How do I force Res outside of the game


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i did find other users having the same problem as I am. im glad im not the only one but i need a fix.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/95990...ipyat/53520363

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/gaming...080p-fail.html


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3* 
i did find other users having the same problem as I am. im glad im not the only one but i need a fix.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/95990...ipyat/53520363

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/gaming...080p-fail.html


Quote:

I recently upgraded to 5870 Crossfire and had the same problem, I game on a 42 inch HDTV.

To fix the scaling issue go into Catalyst Control Center, click to the 'Desktops and Displays' page.
At the bottom, under 'Please select display' click on the small black upside-down triangle on your current display and then click on 'Configure'. Select the 'Scaling Options' panel, and slide the slider to 0% Overscan (or whatever setting is appropriate for your monitor).
That worked for me. No idea why they hide these settings like that, kind of annoying.

This was done under the new 10.2 drivers.
Did you try that?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have an update for you guys. i decided to swap my monitor out with my G/F for a test. Her Resolution is 1600x900.

The game works perfectly on her monitor runs dx10 no problem but with my monitor its not working correctly at all.

so A its either my video card cannot display 1920x1080 with dx10 in game or its my monitor


----------



## AOwpr

Ohai, going to start playing this weekend a bit probably.









Just want to confirm what mods I should install: STALKER Complete 2009, LURK, Oblivion Lost, weather overhaul, and the mod manager... should I be set with that?


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AOwpr* 
Ohai, going to start playing this weekend a bit probably.









Just want to confirm what mods I should install: STALKER Complete 2009, LURK, Oblivion Lost, weather overhaul, and the mod manager... should I be set with that?

I think LURK, OL and Complete are generally seen as separate packages.

I would imagine it would be odd to mix them all together, and they would conflict in many areas. in all honesty, if you want to play the game in a manner that is similar to the original, just with all kinds of enhancements, Complete is the way to go.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ya I don't think you can really combine LURK, OL or Complete, they each change massive parts of the game that would definitely not mesh together. But... if you wanted to run through the game vanilla first, then with Complete to see the epic difference that might be a start. Or just start with Complete for best playthrough, I haven't tried it myself, but I hear great things about it.

Then after that you could try LURK or OL. I just "finished" OL with the Aresenal addon and it was pretty intense, it makes the game much more difficult, guns hit harder, armor gets damaged, etc. There were also a bunch of other changes to the game, adding stuff, new artifacts, etc. I would recommend it as a 2nd or 3rd playthrough of the game for a different feel and more of a challenge. Not sure about LURK, heard of it but I don't know what it is all about.


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I think LURK, OL and Complete are generally seen as separate packages.

I would imagine it would be odd to mix them all together, and they would conflict in many areas. in all honesty, if you want to play the game in a manner that is similar to the original, just with all kinds of enhancements, Complete is the way to go.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Ya I don't think you can really combine LURK, OL or Complete, they each change massive parts of the game that would definitely not mesh together. But... if you wanted to run through the game vanilla first, then with Complete to see the epic difference that might be a start. Or just start with Complete for best playthrough, I haven't tried it myself, but I hear great things about it.

Then after that you could try LURK or OL. I just "finished" OL with the Aresenal addon and it was pretty intense, it makes the game much more difficult, guns hit harder, armor gets damaged, etc. There were also a bunch of other changes to the game, adding stuff, new artifacts, etc. I would recommend it as a 2nd or 3rd playthrough of the game for a different feel and more of a challenge. Not sure about LURK, heard of it but I don't know what it is all about.

Ah okay thank you then. I'll just go with Complete, I guess that saves me all the tinkering I had to do to make the game work when modded (*cough* Fallout 3........).

One of the guys in my dorm always raves about the LURK mod, but I think he played before Complete was out, and I think most of the things he found fun (baddies can't see you two feet away in the dark or vice versa unless with a flashlight ergo using a knife in the dark to clear out buildings and such was epic) you can do in vanilla too.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

someone answer me this. I cannot get my game to run in DX10 mode. From what ive been reading online is that there really isnt that big of a difference from DX10 lighting to the next lowest lighting option.

what are your guys takes on this? Id like to enjoy & play the game but this issue with the entire dx10 problem has me pissed off to the point where I havent even played it yet


----------



## Xealot

I never could really tell a difference between dx10 and the next lowest option. But I think for CS and CoP you have to run dx10 to get AA to work.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I have SoC and I'm planning on getting CoP soon.
Count me in!


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I might have to play SoC again. I cant get into CoP for some reason.


----------



## RonB94GT

Going to try this game one more time. How do I install 2009 complete? just move it to the mods folder? Do I have to start a new game also?


----------



## thiru

Download the complete 2009 .exe and double click it.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11648643*
> Download the complete 2009 .exe and double click it.


I downloaded this but it wasn't a exe file. http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Complete_2009_;113377x#1991925


----------



## thiru

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/18926


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11648710*
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/18926


Thanks +1 rep


----------



## RonB94GT

I'm getting this on almost all files. Is that because I installed the patches?
[IMG=http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2975/capture2fz.th.png][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm not sure about the installer, but with other mods you have to change a text file to allow mods to run. Simple text change of true to false or something.

If your download installed a Read Me file, read it. Also you might look through the comments here


----------



## RonB94GT

Got 1.43 exe to install 1.44 exe still wont install. So I will try that.


----------



## skimskim3074

It might worth u a try.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11649388*
> I'm getting this on almost all files. Is that because I installed the patches?
> [IMG=http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2975/capture2fz.th.png][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The complete mod either gets copied to the game data folder, or the installer does it for you. Re-download the archive, it looks like yours is corrupted.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


The complete mod either gets copied to the game data folder, or the installer does it for you. Re-download the archive, it looks like yours is corrupted.


I'll try that the 1.4.3 runs great.


----------



## RonB94GT

OK guys help me out. I have had this game since it first came out. On 4th install now but this game kicks my but.







Really trying to like it. I'm in the sewers now. Any survival tips.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11675015*
> Any survival tips.


Aim for the head?

Replaying it right now on veteran difficulty using the complete mod and finding it pretty easy. Died about three times now and each time was because I would go to a new area and have my headlamp on or make noise and just get shot for being an idiot.


----------



## Faster_is_better

The beginning is generally tough in STALKER games, CoP wasn't to bad, you started out with decent gear at least. I know in Oblivion Lost, they ramped up difficulty quite a bit, and sometimes when traveling to a new area, you will happen into a full spawn of enemies, so that sucks, just gotta run for cover lol.

Precision headshots are your best friend, it can take quite a bit of ammo shooting towards a armored body with an innacurate gun.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;11684168*
> you will happen into a full spawn of enemies, so that sucks, just gotta run for cover lol.


Thats where I'm getting killed


----------



## 45nm

I will be replaying Shadow of Chernobyl shortly however I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on any mods for SoC before I embark upon replaying it.


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;11692473*
> I will be replaying Shadow of Chernobyl shortly however I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on any mods for SoC before I embark upon replaying it.


Kick Ass rig!!!!!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;11692473*
> I will be replaying Shadow of Chernobyl shortly however I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on any mods for SoC before I embark upon replaying it.


Complete 2009.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I will be replaying Shadow of Chernobyl shortly however I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on any mods for SoC before I embark upon replaying it.


If you want roughly the same experience with better graphics, Complete.

If you want really well balanced realism-oriented gameplay changes to the game that looks even better than complete, then LURK

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;11702367*
> If you want roughly the same experience with better graphics, Complete.
> 
> If you want really well balanced realism-oriented gameplay changes to the game that looks even better than complete, then LURK
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


So, I have played SoC and SoC+Oblivion Lost a few times. I am thinking of running through it again, but am deciding which mods to use. Is LURK harder than OL? I am looking for a real challenge, and also hoping for better graphics. Right now I am leaning towards LURK, just because it is one I haven't used yet and Complete looks like mainly just graphic updates.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I hated LURK because it removed my ability to use artifacts. I know it was part of the purpose of the mod, but I consider artifacts to be part of the essential Stalker experience.


----------



## ChIck3n

Oh, well artifacts are a big part of the game for me as well! I think I may just try the P.R.I.P.Y.A.T.A.N. mod for CoP, as I haven't played that near as much as SoC.


----------



## 45nm

How does LURK compare to Complete 2009. It seems to be awfully similar in their goals and objectives of both modding teams.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Please add me to the club!!!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11685419*
> Thats where I'm getting killed


Since I like to do things out of order sometimes, I like to make saves at important junctures in the game. When I get to Agroprom, for example, I make a save called something like "Entering Agroprom". And then I'll use the quicksave button until I get out of Agroprom or decide to do something funky. At that point I make another save, "Agroprom completed", or "leaving agroprom".

That way, if I end up accidentally dropping a weapon, losing a stash or ending up spawning in a group of 45 dogs, I can backtrack to an old save without losing too much time.

If you spawn in a new area with enemies, you can also turn 180 and sprint directly back to the change area portal.


----------



## Kamakazi

All of these games are on sale quite a bit on Steam for the Holiday sale, just thought I would throw it out there, I plan on picking up CoP near the end so I can finally play it (probably not until next summer tbh)


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;11707124*
> How does LURK compare to Complete 2009. It seems to be awfully similar in their goals and objectives of both modding teams.


LURK changes the game way more than Complete. IIRC it like gets rid of the minimap, makes it so that when you're real injured you can't run, stuff like that. Complete is more just a graphics mod although it does change the game a bit by adding armor and gun repair. Basically Complete makes it easier, LURK makes it harder. Not sure which provides a better graphics update though, I forget as it's been some time since I tried LURK.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;11707124*
> How does LURK compare to Complete 2009. It seems to be awfully similar in their goals and objectives of both modding teams.


They can't be compared. Complete is an improved vanilla...and LURK is as hardcore as it gets.

Let me explain it a little more in-depth: in Complete everything remains the same...but improved. The graphics are impressive, the game is quite optimized, the IA is tweaked so that they no longer see you from miles away...and so on. Its still vanilla..but a better one. (Take in mind that the IA now uses grenades a lot and they have nearly pin-point accuracy. Also, you will die with one - two shots from both close and mid range unless you dont stop moving. So save a lot).
You can still find plenty of the items that are hidden in the game like in the vanilla version, like this one:


Spoiler: A little secret at the start of the game. No story involved



In the village you start the game, there is a better suit in the closest house to the road, when you leave the town on your left. Reaaaally useful at the beginning of the game, as you won't find anything better until Strelok's safe....unless you go somewhere else once in the Garbage).



LURK on the other hand...nothing like it. Its a lot darker, sinister, more hardcore, and REALLY difficult (comparing both games on Master). If you play LURK, you will find yourself without mini-map (so no way to tell where corpses are, nor enemies if they have spotted you; nor how many enemies you have in close range) and using artifacts for trading and nothing else.
In addition, you only get healed by med-kits (nothing else) and you bleed to dead super fast.
Also, if played as intended, the weight limitation will make you cry (yeah, you can barely bring one weapon, ammo for it and a few med-kits), and so will plenty of mutants (a pair of bloodsuckers will make you sweat unless you bring a shotgun to the party or can hunt them from the distance. I can tell you that:


Spoiler: Something about bloodsuckers



There are a few hidden in some buildings in the Dark Forest that will make you suffer, specially the ones guarding the X18 entrance, because they wont go out until you get close enough to get hunted badly. And you *NEED* to get in there



Do you want my personal opinion? LURK all the way. If you like the original atmosphere of Stalker, and like challenges, I don't think there is any better mod than LURK (and I've tried plenty). Also, its reaaaaally stable (not like Oblivion Lost, which is unplayable), and will make you feel like a human being in the zone: totally powerless. But, take one thing in mind: I tried to play with the hardcore weight limit...but had to tweak it out (its easy, as the mod itself has the weight as an option) because I couldn't live without trading weapons once and again, and you really feel too powerless.

At the moment I think I'm going to replay COP. Although IMO its the hardest of the three without any doubts because of


Spoiler: About mutants in COP



The chimera, which will eat you for breakfast without trouble...unless you use the nearby camp as bate; also, the dwarfs are horrible to kill. They kill you uber fast and they take your weapons away














seriously, I ended up tired of loading the game in the part were you enter a building (it seems like a dam) and there are two of them. It just gets annoying as its not fair. Yeah, its easy to take them down when you can keep the distance..but when you have to enter where they are, a place full of objects they can throw at you and hidden meanwhile....







not nice



But still, the modifying factor was quite nice, although weapons wear out too fast for my taste.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey gang, long time no see.

I haven't DL'ed any of the mods but I completed CoP on the base level. But well I got sentimental for the title and decided to go at it full on tilt. I'm currently running at the hardest setting and lemme tell ya it's even crazier than I remembered.

What I have found is that if you play at the hardest level Owl and Hawaiian have the best gear. The amber lensed Twilight Scopes, even adjustable scopes, the best weapons in the game. Yeah the game could stand the mod, but wow I cannot believe that I can buy RPG rockets from them to refill my RPG. I wasn't even going to do that portion of the game til I completed Friend of Stalkers accomplishment and Owl had them in his supply. I tripped into a Bloodsucker trap when I went back to collect it. Stupid Bloodsucker had teamed up with a Controller and







let's just say it wasn't pretty cause I got careless and didn't save after I got back. Hadda go back at it again. lol









Oh yeah beat both "Dwarfs" in the tunnel with the RPG. I took quite a bit of damage since they went to the bottom of the stair case and had decided they would beat me sensless with the gas canister. I pulled out my trusty G36 and popped some rounds into them, which they then went to shield themselves(can't walk and chew gum I guess) allowing me to swap over to the RPG. Two quick shots and the fight was over.






























~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Xealot

It sounds like Call of Pripyat Complete will be released soon:
Quote:


> The mod is being tested and prepared for release. This will be the best Complete mod to date. (Feb. 16, 2011)


(*Source*)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;12507312*
> It sounds like Call of Pripyat Complete will be released soon:
> 
> (*Source*)


I look forward to installing and having a go at that bad boy once it's done.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;12507312*
> It sounds like Call of Pripyat Complete will be released soon:
> 
> (*Source*)


Awesome news. I can't wait to try out the mod~
For now, I guess I'll have to replay SoC, for old times' sake


----------



## _02

I'm waiting patiently for Pavel to post something to moddb.

Glancing at my plastic wrapped copy of Call of Pripyat.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12507553*
> I'm waiting patiently for Pavel to post something to moddb.
> 
> Glancing at my plastic wrapped copy of Call of Pripyat.


You saying you haven't even played CoP, you're waiting for the mod?

If so







... that is patience!

I have to say, it doesn't really require modding ... looks quite nice out of the box. Not like playing SoC unmodded, that's for sure. But if you've made it this far ...

I'll def. give it another run once the mod is out. I've only played through it twice so far, I could stand another go. Hell, I must've played SoC at least 10 times by now.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12507739*
> You saying you haven't even played CoP, you're waiting for the mod?
> 
> If so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is patience!


Yeah, I bought it and stuck it on the shelf for months. I know that Pripyat is so polished that the Complete mod will have no chance to break out like SoC did (that mod changed my brain forever).

I have this thing with ritual and anticipation. If I feel that the experience will be one that I value (as with SoC complete 2009), I will intentionally limit any exposure to it until I have the chance to fully enjoy it. I haven't watched videos, read about weapons or enemies or any of that. I've looked at some screens, read reviews, and I've watched the tech demo / trailer.

When I do play it, I'll turn the lights down and make sure I have no interruptions for a chunk of time where I can immerse myself as fully as possible. This doesn't work with everything, but I know STALKER has a high potential to convince me of its world, so I treat it with respect. Those immersions, even into a game, are some of the most worthwhile exercises in entertainment to me.

This is purely personal of course. I'm big into mindset/setting/psychology of experience. The more I treat it like a treat, the more treat-y it will be!


----------



## Ceadderman

Now don"t I feel the fool for dropping spoilers all over the place.









Sorry bro, I was so late to the party that I thought everyone here played it already.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12508357*
> Now don"t I feel the fool for dropping spoilers all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, I was so late to the party that I thought everyone here played it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There is a 100% chance that nothing in this game has been spoiled for me =)


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay kewl, I hate when someone spoils a game before I get a chance to go through it the first time. I don't even look for the walkthroughs until I've played every last bit of the way through. I even go agonizingly slowly through every area to make certain there is nothing I've missed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## brettjv

CoP can basically not be ruined. Certainly not in the same way that like HL2 - Episode 2, or _The Sixth Sense_ could be ruined by some blabbermouth.

The story is too superfluous to the whole experience for 'spoilers' to have any impact, i.e. there's no serious mystery going on. It's kinda unfortunate really, as the story is very meh. But the Zone magic is still there, and the side quests are by FAR the best of the three.

You'll like it 02


----------



## Tator Tot

I've been S.T.A.L.K.ing this club for awhile









Yeah I agree; you can't ruin any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game's stories, they are all about the experience. Even a brief over view cannot give you the impact that playing it can.

The only bad thing about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games is that you normally have to wait for the "Complete" mods to come out before they are really good gaming experiences.


----------



## thiru

Stalker SoC and COP were fine when they came out. Dunno about CS.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Stalker SoC and COP were fine when they came out. Dunno about CS.


All of the games had their fair share of bugs. Not ones that made them unplayable; but after the mods came out... well it was like breathing new life into the game.


----------



## thiru

Complete 2009 didn't really do anything except make the game much more easier and add graphics. I was really disappointed by the AI, I thought they were going to make it better.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've been S.T.A.L.K.ing this club for awhile









Yeah I agree; you can't ruin any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game's stories, they are all about the experience. Even a brief over view cannot give you the impact that playing it can.

The only bad thing about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games is that you normally have to wait for the "Complete" mods to come out before they are really good gaming experiences.


Hmmm ... well, I think someone could *kinda* mess up SoC a tiny bit ... not that it wouldn't still be a killer game even if you knew every bit of the story ahead of time. But SoC for sure is the only one w/any real 'surprises' involved in the storyline that could even possibly be spoiled.

Also ... I played SoC when it came out, and replayed most if not all of it every time a new patch came out ... this was all long before there was a Complete Mod ... and I still loved it.

Of course, this was all before there was a _Crysis _that bumped up the gfx bar by like 12 notches overnight ... back in the day when SoC came out, if something looked at least as good as HL2, I was happy w/it.









(in fact, the shadows and lighting in SoC were the best I'd ever seen at the time ... I think to this day that the flashlight effect has never been done better ... well, Metro maybe, but it took that long for it to be bested)


----------



## Tator Tot

I've never been a graphics man. I played games on low detail just so I could play them (Back when I was to poor to buy a high end PC)

I'm just saying that going back and playing the games now is a whole new experience with the complete mods. It makes it much easier to bring in new players.

EDIT: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. still has the best bullet physics to it.


----------



## thiru

Yes.. making an easy game always opens up for new players.


----------



## X-Nine

Just curious, how is Clear Sky? I think SoC was my favorite between that and CoP, but I have yet to play Clear Sky.

CoP to me... I dunno. There were some cool aspects, but it didn't seem nearly as intense or indepth as SoC, so I'm hoping CS is more like SoC....


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Just curious, how is Clear Sky? I think SoC was my favorite between that and CoP, but I have yet to play Clear Sky.

CoP to me... I dunno. There were some cool aspects, but it didn't seem nearly as intense or indepth as SoC, so I'm hoping CS is more like SoC....


clear sky is easily the worst out of the three, I have completed the other 2 but could not force myself to sit through clear sky.

SoC is one of my favourite games of all time, lets hope STALKER 2 lives up to it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Just curious, how is Clear Sky? I think SoC was my favorite between that and CoP, but I have yet to play Clear Sky.

CoP to me... I dunno. There were some cool aspects, but it didn't seem nearly as intense or indepth as SoC, so I'm hoping CS is more like SoC....


SoC is larger than CoP, CoP had some cool new features and looked great, but SoC mmmm great.

Clear Sky is generally considered the worst of the 3, it looks more like CoP, has the same styled hud and other things as CoP does. Weapon mods I think are in it. I haven't completed it though, I started it twice so far but it hasn't really sucked me in the like the other 2. Probably finish it some day..


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Just curious, how is Clear Sky? I think SoC was my favorite between that and CoP, but I have yet to play Clear Sky.

CoP to me... I dunno. There were some cool aspects, but it didn't seem nearly as intense or indepth as SoC, so I'm hoping CS is more like SoC....


Clear Sky is horrible. Sadly it was the first STALKER game I ever played, and it made me rage to no end. The anomalies right in the very beginning of the game were ridiculous- I died at least 10 times before I figured out that you have to throw screws in front of you to see if it's safe, and even after that it took me a good 5 additional tries to get through them to the starting area. I played a bit more after that but really wasn't impressed with the game at all.

Then last Christmas, I decided to pick up the SoC and CoP bundle on Steam for $5 and give the series another chance, since I was adviced that Clear Sky was the worst game. I played SoC with the Complete 2009 mod, and I was blown away. That game is simply amazing.

td;dr- avoid Clear Sky.


----------



## brettjv

Clear Sky is the worst of the three, but it's not that bad at all IMHO. *Starting* with CS though as your first Stalker game is definitely a terrible idea, for the reasons mentioned above.

As well as the fact that it kinda ruins SoC, and that's an experience you don't want ruined.

I'd play it last for sure. Once you're an experienced stalker, stuff like the anomaly field in the beginning won't phase you. Note: the beginning Swamp level is pretty boring. The game does get cooler though, the 2nd half is really pretty sweet IMHO.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


EDIT: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. still has the best bullet physics to it.


Especially towards the end of the game. It was so satisfying to hit headshots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


...it made me rage to no end. The anomalies right in the very beginning of the game were ridiculous- I died at least 10 times before I figured out that you have to throw screws...


This made me stop playing Shadow of Chernobyl when it first came out, also when you get radiation with no Geiger sound. There is little introduction or forgiveness to things. STALKER hallmark.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


(in fact, the shadows and lighting in SoC were the best I'd ever seen at the time ...


This is what impressed me the most with the game. Before that, it was FEAR, but SoC was much richer, and much more convincing.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Clear Sky is the worst of the three, but it's not that bad at all IMHO. *Starting* with CS though as your first Stalker game is definitely a terrible idea, for the reasons mentioned above.

As well as the fact that it kinda ruins SoC, and that's an experience you don't want ruined.

I'd play it last for sure. Once you're an experienced stalker, stuff like the anomaly field in the beginning won't phase you. Note: the beginning Swamp level is pretty boring. The game does get cooler though, the 2nd half is really pretty sweet IMHO.


I would def. agree that starting with Clear Sky is bad, if only because it is super cool when you play SoC and you have to clear out this random town from the military and then in CS you come back and it is a major base for a faction that you interact with a bunch. Sadly I don't remember the name of the place as it has been awhile, but it is the place with the big pipe underground you walk through the infiltrate in SoC.


----------



## brettjv

I mainly think starting with CS is bad because the introductions to all the beasties in SoC is done so much cooler ... all the critters you run into in agroprom and x-18 ... in clear sky, they just kinda randomly appear outdoors, sometimes in the daylight ... so if you play CS first then you miss out on the experience of meeting your first Snork in the creepy confines of x-18 ... that sorta thing ...

Plus the swamps are WAAAY boring and take a LOOONG time to finish. Cordon in SoC is a much better starting level for the whole Stalker experience.

Oh .. Agroprom military base is where you wipe out the military in SoC, but in CS it's ruled by Duty (actually, when I play now, I like to try to get in and out w/the docs w/o firing a shot ... it can totally be done







)

And yeah .. the bullet physics in Stalker are teh best. In fact, the gunplay in general is totally nails once you get some decent guns.

In my book, there's just nothing like dropping a heavily armored, moving Monolith soldier with a perfect headshot from 100m using the Vintar ... accounting for the slow bullet and drop due to gravity. It's the funnest gun EVAH ...


----------



## Tator Tot

Whomever designed the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. weapons system, needs a gold star.

It wouldn't work for most of the FSP die-hards out there; but it is as close to real as you can get right now.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Aye, the stalker games originally lack polish, but they're still one hell of an experience. Honestly, I have NEVER played a game with an atmosphere so captivating and convincing at the same time.
I started with SoC (unpatched/unmodded). Sure, there were some bugs here and there, but I didn't give a rat's ass - the game was simply astounding.
Connect the PC to a HDTV, turn off the lights, raise the volume and let the Zone claim your soul!~
With such playing conditions, the poltergeists in the basement of lab X18, iirc, though pretty much expected, still managed to scare the living daylights out of me. And don't get me started on Controllers in certain creepy underground tunnels. I still get shivers down my spine when I remember the first time I encountered one.
Anyway, I think SoC is the best game to start with. Only by having experienced it first will you trully appreciate the additional possibilities/upgrades/etc. found in the sequels.
CS is... well... Not that great. However, at least the artifacts are more of a challenge to find. When it comes to CoP, I simply love the emissions. Adding those was simply genius.

Oh, right, there's one thing that's puzzling me - I've heard people complaining that all the stalker games are poorly optimized (especially CS). I don't really get where they're coming from. I mean, I beat SoC with my sig rig on low to mid settings, the only difference being that the CPU was an even crappier 2,4GHz/128kB/400fsb celeron. Sure, it wasn't the smoothest experience, but heck, even on lowish settings, the atmosphere was great and the graphics looked awesome (compared to what I usually see, at least). CS and CoP demanded a bit too much then, but with the current CPU, everything runs pretty well on normal-highish. Point is, I have had older and, officially, less demanding games which were nearly unplayable and yet, stalker ran so well. What's the big deal?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Whomever designed the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. weapons system, needs a gold star.

It wouldn't work for most of the FSP die-hards out there; but it is as close to real as you can get right now.


Arma 2?


----------



## brettjv

I like it when this thread gets going again









In honor of it's resurrection, I proffer a list of my top 10 favorite parts of the Stalker games (with no spoilers):

10) SoC: The 'Real' Ending Section (from opening the control room door to the end)
09) CS: Yantar & Red Forest section
08) SoC: Agroprom (esp. underground)
07) CS: Limansk/Hospital
06) SoC: Start of CNPP to 'Real' Ending section (tolka a jim!)
05) CoP: the Entire 'Jupiter' map (like, 1/2 the game almost)
04) SoC: Red Forest/Scorcher
03) SoC: Pripyat (an epic area totally squandered by the game's trajectory ...)
02) SoC: Yantar/X-15
01) SoC: Dark Valley/X-18

Honorable mention: 
CS - Controller Lair
CoP - Lab X-8
SoC - Wild Territories


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys im reinstalling cop what mods should i get?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Arma 2?


Arma 2 & America's Army are close; but no banana. Usually it comes down to minor things, like the kickback/fire rate, and side arms firepower.

A big thing that gets me in online FPS is that if you shoot someone with a .45 ACP up close, they're going to get knocked down, body armor or not.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey also is there a mod manager like the smart mod manager for the other two?


----------



## brettjv

And ... my top 10 most epic Stalker battles:

CS - Red Forest - Lowering the bridge
SoC - Wild Territories - Saving Kruglov
SoC - Dark Valley - Borovs Lair
CS - Limansk - the whole thing, esp. the construction site
SoC - Pripyat - All of it
SoC - CNPP - All of it
SoC - Red Forest - Getting out of the Scorcher to Pripyat
SoC - Yantar - From Bunker --> getting out of Lab X-15
SoC - Dark Valley - From Bandit Base --> getting out of Lab X-18
SoC - Red Forest - From level start to the Scorcher

Well ... I guess I didn't pick anything from CoP. There's lots of cool fighting in CoP, but nothing that I thought matched up w/the more epic fighting sequences of the other two.

But, from CoP: Lab X-8, the ending sequence, the two train tunnel fights, the water treatment plant, the 'get the experimental weapon' battle ... those are all pretty good too


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Arma 2 & America's Army are close; but no banana. Usually it comes down to minor things, like the kickback/fire rate, and side arms firepower.

A big thing that gets me in online FPS is that if you shoot someone with a .45 ACP up close, they're going to get knocked down, body armor or not.


They don't get knocked back in Stalker... do they?

edit: and fire rate/recoil is kinda moot since you can upgrade the weapons a lot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


They don't get knocked back in Stalker... do they?

edit: and fire rate/recoil is kinda moot since you can upgrade the weapons a lot.


In stalker they do; it's not a full flat on their rear like it would be, but they do get "stunned" for a second.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12511598*
> ...The only bad thing about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games is that you normally have to wait for the "Complete" mods to come out before they are really good gaming experiences.


Dunno Tot, I didn't have any problems that made that a bad thing.

Though in my 2nd run through(still going







) I did run into an issue where one of the mercs(caught me entering the compound when I was scrounging the stash) had litterally walked himself into the corner face first aiming at the truck where I had been earlier. I had taken up position behind the Left fender and just sniped them all. Then I went and picked up their gear and found him when I came out the back way.

Shot him for bein stupid.Just walked up behind him calmly pulled out my USP and tap tap in the head.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12514208*
> Point is, I have had older and, officially, less demanding games which were nearly unplayable and yet, stalker ran so well. What's the big deal?


I think people have weak GPUs. The deferred rendering engine in STALKER tends to eat up VRAM moreso than a non deferred model, but according to the developers, also handles complex scenes with multiple light sources more efficiently, which is most of STALKERs setting. With complete mod, SoC is pulling > 700mb VRAM usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12515426*
> In stalker they do; it's not a full flat on their rear like it would be, but they do get "stunned" for a second.


If I recall, shotgun blasts at close range (for a kill) send them flying. Its pretty realistic though, people don't fly back when they get hit with rifle ammunition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12517279*
> Then I went and picked up their gear and found him when I came out the back way.


Other peoples gear FTW. You have to love stumbling on a pile of mysteriously dead freedom soldiers. Hmmm a Vintar BSS and a modified Tunder that takes 5.45x39 ammo? And tons of PAB-9 ammo?

I guess I have to drop my scoped AK and go Viper 5.


----------



## Tator Tot

My main gripe with most shooters, which S.T.A.L.K.E.R. did well, is with the CQC and pistols.

Ask anyone who's been shot at close range by a .45 or anything similar while wearing kevlar. You're gonna get knocked backed and stunned, if not stumble because of it.

Kevlar and body armor in general; stops the round, but it does not stop the moment of the round. Your body has to do that.


----------



## _02

Yeah I saw something where they wrapped a clay block in a vest and shot it with a handgun. It left an impression that looked like someone threw a bowling ball into it. Could definitely break ribs and knock you down.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12520506*
> If I recall, shotgun blasts at close range (for a kill) send them flying. Its pretty realistic though, people don't fly back when they get hit with rifle ammunition.


Except that people never fly back when hit with any type of gun ammunition in real life.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12520675*
> Except that people never fly back when hit with any type of gun ammunition in real life.


I dunno, high caliber shot is pretty serious, but I've never seen anyone or anything shot with a shotgun. I know that just shooting the gun can knock the shooter back, so I would assume a close range shot could do the same to the receiving end.

People are heavy though.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12520689*
> I dunno, high caliber shot is pretty serious, but I've never seen anyone or anything shot with a shotgun. I know that just shooting the gun can knock the shooter back, so I would assume a close range shot could do the same to the receiving end.


It'll knock back the target as much as it knocks the shooter back.

Last I checked guns didn't make you fly backwards when you shoot them.

edit: well except certain huge sniper rifles.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12520708*
> It'll knock back the target as much as it knocks the shooter back. Last I checked guns didn't make you fly backwards when you shoot them.


Good point!

I've been knocked back by shooting a full sized shotgun, but not lifted off my feet. I bet if you took the impact to the chest it could knock you back and down, but not through the air or anything.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12520716*
> Good point!
> 
> I've been knocked back by shooting a full sized shotgun, but not lifted off my feet. I bet if you took the impact to the chest it could knock you back and down, but not through the air or anything.


Yeah. I'm trying to find a video of a HUGE sniper rifle that knocked back the shooter almost 1 foot even though he was laying flat on the ground. Now THAT might lift you off your feet if fired from below


----------



## Tator Tot

It depends what you're shot with.

If someone is wearing a kevlar vest with a steel plate in it, and is shot with a 12G loaded with Buck; then they'll get blown back.

Distance would need to be equated to how stable the shooter was, vs mass of the target, etc.

It would blow them back none the less. It could also potentially kill them just from shock.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12520753*
> Yeah. I'm trying to find a video of a HUGE sniper rifle that knocked back the shooter almost 1 foot even though he was laying flat on the ground. Now THAT might lift you off your feet if fired from below


I've got a video of me shooting a .50cal sniper rifle on a bipod. Its about 30 lbs without ammo loaded, and it bumps the bipod back about 5-6 inches when I shoot it. It punches baseball sized holes in 1/4 inch cast iron.

I'm thinking you get hit by a rifle like that, you're going to splode. I've heard that the velocity of a .50cal round passing by your head can give you a concussion or kill you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


clear sky is easily the worst out of the three, I have completed the other 2 but could not force myself to sit through clear sky.

SoC is one of my favourite games of all time, lets hope STALKER 2 lives up to it.


Stalker 2 will have female stalkers. IF ya can't grope them while their alive, shoot em in the head!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


SoC is larger than CoP, CoP had some cool new features and looked great, but SoC mmmm great.

Clear Sky is generally considered the worst of the 3, it looks more like CoP, has the same styled hud and other things as CoP does. Weapon mods I think are in it. I haven't completed it though, I started it twice so far but it hasn't really sucked me in the like the other 2. Probably finish it some day..


Hmmm, not really what I wanted to hear. Not because I don't want the truth, I just wish the truth were better.







Like I said, I liked CoP but SoC was by far more intense and had a much more ominous feeling to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Clear Sky is horrible. Sadly it was the first STALKER game I ever played, and it made me rage to no end. The anomalies right in the very beginning of the game were ridiculous- I died at least 10 times before I figured out that you have to throw screws in front of you to see if it's safe, and even after that it took me a good 5 additional tries to get through them to the starting area. I played a bit more after that but really wasn't impressed with the game at all.

Then last Christmas, I decided to pick up the SoC and CoP bundle on Steam for $5 and give the series another chance, since I was adviced that Clear Sky was the worst game. I played SoC with the Complete 2009 mod, and I was blown away. That game is simply amazing.

td;dr- avoid Clear Sky.


Again, not what I wanted to hear. Though, I'm no stranger to anomoly fields, hell, I've suckered Snorks, Chimeras and other beastlies into coming after me in anomoly fields just to see them get owned.

Gah... I want to play it, but if it's really that boring, then I may just pass.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Clear Sky is the worst of the three, but it's not that bad at all IMHO. *Starting* with CS though as your first Stalker game is definitely a terrible idea, for the reasons mentioned above.

As well as the fact that it kinda ruins SoC, and that's an experience you don't want ruined.

I'd play it last for sure. Once you're an experienced stalker, stuff like the anomaly field in the beginning won't phase you. Note: the beginning Swamp level is pretty boring. The game does get cooler though, the 2nd half is really pretty sweet IMHO.


I think I'm gonna go through SoC again, as last time I couldn't complete parts of it due to the sniper taking out the Duty leader... I think I'm just gonna make enemies of both Duty and Freedom, that way, the firefights will be even more intense....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I think people have weak GPUs. The deferred rendering engine in STALKER tends to eat up VRAM moreso than a non deferred model, but according to the developers, also handles complex scenes with multiple light sources more efficiently, which is most of STALKERs setting. With complete mod, SoC is pulling > 700mb VRAM usage...

...Other peoples gear FTW. You have to love stumbling on a pile of mysteriously dead freedom soldiers. Hmmm a Vintar BSS and a modified Tunder that takes 5.45x39 ammo? And tons of PAB-9 ammo?

I guess I have to drop my scoped AK and go Viper 5.


It is an AMD GPU game after all. That's why the CoP benchmark is such a great tool. Too bad the banner only reports DX10. But my card works extremely well on the DX11 side of things at max settings.









I generally get rid of everything but the M4 variant, the Drum mag Shotty and the 2000 I carry the USP model pistol in full auto as my preferred sidearm, cause where I would use it a .45 does more damage than the 9x18 which is what I keep on hand should ammo get scarce generally the Baretta but have carried the Walther. I keep a fully customized Viper in my footlockers for those missions where CQB stealth is required, such as the 18 facility. Especially now that I'm running at the hardest level.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Except that people never fly back when hit with any type of gun ammunition in real life.


I bet if I shot you with a .44 long you would fly back.







Not that I would shoot you but well you know.









I've shot everything from a .17 mach II all the way up to .50 and I know for a fact that you get hit with a good portion of those calibers you will get knocked down. It's definitely not voluntary either.









~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I bet if I shot you with a .44 long you would fly back.







Not that I would shoot you but well you know.









I've shot everything from a .17 mach II all the way up to .50 and I know for a fact that you get hit with a good portion of those calibers you will get knocked down. It's definitely not voluntary either.









~Ceadder










It's physics. And it was tested in 2 Mythbuster episodes, even with a .50 cal weapon. You will not fly backwards. You'll just get knocked down.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's physics. And it was tested in 2 Mythbuster episodes, even with a .50 cal weapon. You will not fly backwards. You'll just get knocked down.


This is off-topic, but, just noticed your "Read the Godamn Article" title and I really did LOL.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's physics. And it was tested in 2 Mythbuster episodes, even with a .50 cal weapon. You will not fly backwards. You'll just get knocked down.


Ah, I was going to bring this up, but beat to it..

STALKER really starts getting fun when you get an accurate or high powered rifle. When you get into firefights, peaking around corners and headshotting your foes, those are some of the best moments of the game. Suffering through all the weak weapons to finally get some awesome equipment and rule the Zone.

Stalker 2 with women???? Strange, never even noticed them missing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's physics. And it was tested in 2 Mythbuster episodes, even with a .50 cal weapon. You will not fly backwards. You'll just get knocked down.


Hey when Myth Busters messes up the tethered Axle bit, I have to question a few of their "Busted" results.

Just to give a little backstory, someone wrote in because they wanted to know if a car could lose it's rear axle if it's tethered by only it's Axle to a solid object. It was shown on 3 shows and maybe more if I could remember all the times I've seen the gag.

Car 54
Leave it to Beaver
Graffiti Night

They used a car with an IRS differential system instead of a Straight axle. The difference being is that the IRS has a more secure mounting system. The differential housing on the IRS actually has mounts that bolt to the undercarriage of the Unibody car which stabilizes the axle to allow more torque to be applied.

All the cars they have seen this gag done to have been nothing but straight axle cars of Dodge/Plymouth/Chrysler vintage and not one of them the Differential housing bolts to the frame. I could live with busted if it was done to something similar. But it wasn't.

They busted "walking on water" when they put together a faulty ninja tool. and then proclaimed busted.

I like the show but I recognize their limitations are created by being on a deadline.

Oh and how close did they start out did the body not fly. Because not only power+speed= momentum-distance applied but it comes out on the front end as well.

Well anyway I'm sure you can now see where there could be a bit of room open for interpretation.









~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*   Hey when Myth Busters messes up the tethered Axle bit, I have to question a few of their "Busted" results.

Just to give a little backstory, someone wrote in because they wanted to know if a car could lose it's rear axle if it's tethered by only it's Axle to a solid object. It was shown on 3 shows and maybe more if I could remember all the times I've seen the gag.

Car 54
Leave it to Beaver
Graffiti Night

They used a car with an IRS differential system instead of a Straight axle. The difference being is that the IRS has a more secure mounting system. The differential housing on the IRS actually has mounts that bolt to the undercarriage of the Unibody car which stabilizes the axle to allow more torque to be applied.

All the cars they have seen this gag done to have been nothing but straight axle cars of Dodge/Plymouth/Chrysler vintage and not one of them the Differential housing bolts to the frame. I could live with busted if it was done to something similar. But it wasn't.

They busted "walking on water" when they put together a faulty ninja tool. and then proclaimed busted.

I like the show but I recognize their limitations are created by being on a deadline.

Oh and how close did they start out did the body not fly. Because not only power+speed= momentum-distance applied but it comes out on the front end as well.

Well anyway I'm sure you can now see where there could be a bit of room open for interpretation.









~Ceadder







  
   
 



  



 
 Looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## Tator Tot

A big considering you have to make is that they are shooting from 20 feet away; if you're gonna get blown back it's gonna be at close range.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A big considering you have to make is that they are shooting from 20 feet away; if you're gonna get blown back it's gonna be at close range.


what?

What more can you want? a .50 cal bullet barely knocks back the target more than a baseball does. I doubt 10 feet is going to make that much of a difference.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


what?

What more can you want? a .50 cal bullet barely knocks back the target more than a baseball does. I doubt 10 feet is going to make that much of a difference.


The closer you are, the more kinetic energy you're going to transfer into someone. 
Also; they used deer slug and other piercing ammunition.

Any of the shot's for a shotgun would be more appropriate when trying to push someone back as piercing ammunition is going to try and dig into the target first.

I'm not saying they'll be knocked back 6 feet though. The distance is not what I'm arguing here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The closer you are, the more kinetic energy you're going to transfer into someone. 
Also; they used deer slug and other piercing ammunition.

Any of the shot's for a shotgun would be more appropriate when trying to push someone back as piercing ammunition is going to try and dig into the target first.

I'm not saying they'll be knocked back 6 feet though. The distance is not what I'm arguing here.


.00 buck will pack a hell of a wallop. They should have used rubber slugs. My step dad was a California Peace Officer for a number of years back when they first started using the bean bags and the rubber bullets. If you don't go down when you're told to, you will when you get hit with one of those things. 1 foot, 5 feet, 10 feet. Does it really matter how far you go backward when you're writhing in agony from the impact?









And the closer a shooter is the more distance his target will cover when hit.









~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The closer you are, the more kinetic energy you're going to transfer into someone. 
Also; they used deer slug and other piercing ammunition.

Any of the shot's for a shotgun would be more appropriate when trying to push someone back as piercing ammunition is going to try and dig into the target first.

I'm not saying they'll be knocked back 6 feet though. The distance is not what I'm arguing here.


Well I didn't want to pull this card which is why I dug the video up, but it's simply physics. Newton's third law. Distance, bullet type and all that don't change that law. If the recoil from the gun only makes the shooter stagger back, it'll do the same thing to the target. Except that he's having a hole blown into his body so he'll probably fall down and back.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ever been squirreling? Those little suckers fly backward rather nicely.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Well I didn't want to pull this card which is why I dug the video up, but it's simply physics. Newton's third law. Distance, bullet type and all that don't change that law. If the recoil from the gun only makes the shooter stagger back, it'll do the same thing to the target. Except that he's having a hole blown into his body so he'll probably fall down and back.


That's assuming all factors are equal.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's assuming all factors are equal.


What factors?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What factors?


Mass of the person firing vs size of the person being shot


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What factors?


The windspeed, the velocity speed, the speed of the earth, the speed of God's right hand smacking at that annoying fly that somehow got past Heaven's gates...oh...and, the speed of that fly....


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Mass of the person firing vs size of the person being shot


I was talking about shooting human beings (and thus human-sized beings) all along here...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I was talking about shooting human beings (and thus human-sized beings) all along here...


There can be large differences between people. 
300Lbs person vs 150Lbs person?

Still my original point is that in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is that a person gets shocked/stunned when they are shot at close range with a hand gun. Most FPS games; you pound 4 or 5 slugs into someones chest at close range and they don't even notice till the last one kills them.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


There can be large differences between people. 
300Lbs person vs 150Lbs person?

Still my original point is that in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is that a person gets shocked/stunned when they are shot at close range with a hand gun. Most FPS games; you pound 4 or 5 slugs into someones chest at close range and they don't even notice till the last one kills them.


No, in Stalker you shoot a dog 14 times with a pistol before it dies. Sorry, but once or twice would put the thing down, even with a 9mm.

Later on, yeah, the guns get better and are more realistic...but early on you may as well have spitballs.


----------



## Ceadderman

But we're talking mutated dogs here. Not your average everyday chihuahua. I do agree though that some creatures are a bit too tough for what they would probably be in real life. I just grab my drum shotty and make short work of them when they come in on a face to face charge though. 1 or 2 shots usually do them in.









I got smart with the Blood Sucker mission in Jupiter though. I went up on top of the factory tower and picked them off from a distance. Took a bit of ammo but it was completely painless... for me anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


No, in Stalker you shoot a dog 14 times with a pistol before it dies. Sorry, but once or twice would put the thing down, even with a 9mm.


Assuming the dog wasn't a rabid mutant, and that it is easy to hit anything moving with a 9mm handgun








The mutants can be tough, but they are supposed to be a vicious enemy.

I would like to see some involuntary motions on the players character too. Involuntary doubling over on some shots, disrupting iron sights when getting hit, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Assuming the dog wasn't a rabid mutant, and that it is easy to hit anything moving with a 9mm handgun








The mutants can be tough, but they are supposed to be a vicious enemy.

I would like to see some involuntary motions on the players character too. Involuntary doubling over on some shots, disrupting iron sights when getting hit, etc.


Exactly. No way a regular human is going to take a hit and be able to aim as though only wind hit him. lol

~Ceadder


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Exactly. No way a regular human is going to take a hit and be able to aim as though only wind hit him. lol

~Ceadder










Actually it's not uncommon for soldiers to be shot and not realize it after the fight is over.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Actually it's not uncommon for soldiers to be shot and not realize it after the fight is over.


This is true but if I unload a clip into you you'll have to regain your sight picture.









That's what I like about the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. No one person is exactly alike and different things can happen.

Like the other day to take out the Dwarves in the tunnel. I got up to the railroad tracks and noticed that I was within full view of something. So I went to ground and slowly looked around. Just in time to notice a Blood Sucker not to far away but far enough to where he didn't notice me. Normally they're on me lickety split. I loaded a grenade into the launcher for just in case, then readied my clip and started sniping him. Thank goodness I didn't need the grenade. Nothing like popping one of those suckers in close proximity to your own position. I would've if I had no other choice but my camouflage suit and suppressor was all I needed to keep me safe. Too bad we can't get the urban camo the Monolith fighters wear. Coulda used that in the tunnel.









~Ceadder


----------



## prava

A few days ago I was re-running COP while waiting for Complete. So, I got to the tunnel to kill the damn burers, but this time I got it right: drop all the weapons, artifacts and **** you won't use (so you are not as heavy, and regain stamina faster), get your knife and start stabbing. If you do it like this they will get surprised and they will die incredibly fast.

Also, it was hilarious when I had to kill the damn Quimera (2nd one). I tried once, and again, and again, and the damn creature had me for dinner countless time. At the end, it seems there was a controller around that kill it














Yeah, weird. One day I'll try to kill it when its sleeping (as there are tunnels underneath the place it goes out at night, so you should find it there; not that I would like to fight a quimera in such conditions, though







).

PS: CS is horrible. I just can't stand how innaccurate the guns are at the beginning of the game, and how scarce decent ammo is. And I'm not talking about headshots...but about not wasting 20 bullets to have somebody killed in 2


----------



## SgtBigRig

always wanted to try stalker, but im really not into game with no demos. unfortunately that seems to be ALL games now.


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtBigRig*


always wanted to try stalker, but im really not into game with no demos. unfortunately that seems to be ALL games now.


Well, I'm going to sum up the pros and cons of stalkers.

Pros:
-Probably the best atmosphear you have ever been into.
-The basements missions are probably the best to be found in any fps.
-The game is quite challenging, specially at the beginning, but you never get overpowered not to be scared of the simplest of enemies.
-A ton of stuff to explore and lurk into.
-You don't need to talk to a bazillion characters in order to know what is going on, you can go the fast way or not, its your choice.
-Tons of mods to setup the game as you like.
-Innovative ballistic system.

Cons:
-The game has no training. You start, and it can be really frustrating at first if you try to handle it as a normal fps because IT IS NOT. It is not recommended to play the game for the first time in maximum difficulty, because in normal FPS you quick-save and quick-load all the time not because you die...but because you try to do the area saving both ammo and health; in Stalker this is never the case, you will load a bazillion times because you die often...and by often I mean that you die every 10 minutes (get into an anomaly, a ton of mutants suddenly appear around you, you get head-shoot, etc







).
-Its kinda easy to lose the story line because it's so awesome to explore the huge maps.

All in all, the game is different than everything else. I'm not sure what to compare it with, because you don't get experience or levels, but your gear improves a ton as you start digging into the game, so there is some RPG into it. Also, the enemies become tougher...and you get to explore a LOT.

I recommend that you try it. Stalker: shadow of chernobyl is rather cheap as we speak, and IMO the chances you will be blown away by its glory are higher than not, and that cost...well, worth it








If you do buy it, I suggest you start it directly with Complete mod 2009. It doesn't modify the game, it just makes it better because it keeps the pure essence that GSC put into it but polishes all the harsh sides.


----------



## brettjv

I agree w/Prava, esp. about starting w/2009 Complete Mod.

However, it does change the game ... you can carry more, and traders can repair armor and weapons which they can't in vanilla. It also reduces enemy 'awareness'. Complete makes the game easier really. But that's okay because it's quite tough esp. on the first playthrough.

You should also make lots of manual saves in this game, not just pound the quicksave. The Zone is very treacherous, and the game makes very few autosaves so the game can get frustrating quick in the beginning if you don't save often cause you'll end up repeating a lot of stuff. Manual saves are good because you can have some 'bad outcomes' and you'll wanna re-try from further back.

And be patient, cause the game (and the guns) don't REALLY get cool until you get a ways into it ... at first you'll feel WAY clueless and vulnerable, and it takes awhile to figure out how everything works.

Edit: If I had to compare it Stalker w/other games I'd say it's a bit of a cross between Fallout 3 and Metro2033. But with WAY more satisfying gunplay than either of those two games.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup this.

Haven't downloaded any of the mods yet though. I find the game is fun just as it was coded. I'll probably download a couple of the mods after I've completed it on Max intensity settings. Right now I don't even like going out at night cause the Blood Suckers are stalking me.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup this.

Haven't downloaded any of the mods yet though. I find the game is fun just as it was coded. I'll probably download a couple of the mods after I've completed it on Max intensity settings. Right now I don't even like going out at night cause the Blood Suckers are stalking me.









~Ceadder










Bloodsuckers FTL. I hate those ******s. Not a big fan of Snorks either.

I mean they're cool as enemies and everything, but ... they can get your pulse pounding for sure. The saving grace is that typically have their 'range' that they won't leave, so lots of times if you can just get away they can be sniped. But you can't always get away ...


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Bloodsuckers FTL. I hate those ******s. Not a big fan of Snorks either.

I mean they're cool as enemies and everything, but ... they can get your pulse pounding for sure. The saving grace is that typically have their 'range' that they won't leave, so lots of times if you can just get away they can be sniped. But you can't always get away ...


Suckers are no problem in any of the versions (in COP, when you have to kill them as per a side mission, I love to get into the water. Why? You see their foot-steps into the water, so they are easy to track














Also, they are not that hard to kill (2 shoty rounds...and you need a shoty in COP, so no problem). Well, except in LURK (they are not funny, I swear. Some of them were camping into a building I HAD to get into and they killed me like a dozen times. I had to go back and bring a shoty with me







). (note: LURK is a hardcore mod. As hard as it gets).

In COP even dogs in close range are horrible to deal with...and if you happen to get spawned by a large group (one day it was two suckers + chimera + 4 psycho-dogs...Do I have to say how did I ended?







)....well, you know. In SOC its luckily not that way. Yeah, Poltergeists will drive you crazy because you have no idea whats going on but, otherwise, nothing like COP.

But yeah, I agree with the "save often" ****. You die so many times you need to keep some saves whenever you change from a map to another just in case. And I mean that, because it happens kinda often that you just go and quick-save when you are onto an anomaly














and it also happens that you were in the same zone for like 2 hours and found a ton of nice stuff























Now...I hope Pavel releases COP Complete soon. He said february, I hope he can do it in time...and, if it doesn't, I'm sure its because he needs to improve something.
Either way, we win


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtBigRig*


always wanted to try stalker, but im really not into game with no demos. unfortunately that seems to be ALL games now.


If this thread wasn't enough, there is always the *free *build of SoC.

STALKER, to me, is really amazing for the world it creates, and the way that it makes you play by those rules. You can download and play a free build of Shadow of Chernobyl with fully explorable maps (even more than were included in SoC) and fully functioning A-Life system. Here is a link to the .rar files on GSC's site. There is probably a faster mirror, but I can't find any at work due to the network filters. Keep in mind that this is more buggy than the patched retail game, which I have played through with very very minor glitches (with complete mod and patch).

http://files.gsc-game.com:3128/oldbuild/

1,368,739,784 bytes in 15 files

Quote:



At the end of February 2009, due to popular demand GSC Game World released "xrCore" build 1935, dated October 18, 2004.[26] It uses a completely different physics engine with many cut monsters, levels, and vehicles. It was also significantly larger than the retail release. It is however somewhat unstable, but features the full game along with a "fully functional ALife system". It is currently available for free download from the GSC servers and mirrors.[27]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


If this thread wasn't enough, there is always the *free *build of SoC.

STALKER, to me, is really amazing for the world it creates, and the way that it makes you play by those rules. You can download and play a free build of Shadow of Chernobyl with fully explorable maps (even more than were included in SoC) and fully functioning A-Life system. Here is a link to the .rar files on GSC's site. There is probably a faster mirror, but I can't find any at work due to the network filters. Keep in mind that this is more buggy than the patched retail game, which I have played through with very very minor glitches (with complete mod and patch).

http://files.gsc-game.com:3128/oldbuild/

1,368,739,784 bytes in 15 files










Holy LLLLLLLLL that's gonna take forever for me to download and I have DSL. It's just creepin along.









But I'm gonna do it.









~Ceadder


----------



## X-Nine

Quick question and I have googled this in the past. In SoC, There were points in the game where my character would quite literally teater over to one side, like he was falling to his knees.

It seems like it could have been a controller, but nothing was around. It happened most notably later in the game, near the Lab with all of the psychic interference and zombies, and again at the little army outpost by the farm, southwest of the Freedom base....

Did this ever happen to anyone else? There was an ominous sound when it happened too.


----------



## _02

They are scripted events I think.

I don't recall having one near the Freedom base though, but I may be forgetting.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I've been on my second download for SoC and just over halfway finished. 3 hours...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rpg2

It's almost here!

Ignore the crappy compression and artifacts from the Youtube format.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ah, one can never have enough STALKER goodness







This mod should be awesome.


----------



## Xealot

The list of features for CoP complete has been posted on artistpavel's blog. I'm guessing it will be available for download soon.

I'm looking forward to trying it out as I haven't played through CoP yet.


----------



## fr0sty_

I've been waiting for a long time for the complete mod. I've installed CoP but never played it in anticipation of the mod...so close now.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


The list of features for CoP complete has been posted on artistpavel's blog. I'm guessing it will be available for download soon.

I'm looking forward to trying it out as I haven't played through CoP yet.


Thanks!

As soon as that moddb link hits, my machine @ home will be downloading it. The features list looks like everything will be well integrated. I'm excited about the prospect of being able to shoot out light bulbs and effectively sneak with a silenced weapon. Also, the grass draw distance, pop in, mipmap textures and LOD changes are nice, I thought the vanilla screenshots looked a little on the blurry side and too close to the player (the detailed terrain).


----------



## Xealot

From Dolgov Studio on Facebook:
Quote:


> The mod overview is up, approximate release date is *March 9*.


----------



## Vargess

Woot! Finally.. Looking forward to being able to play the game and have an even better time enjoying it. Looking like terrific AI adjustments too! Can't wait to see the new weather system as well as the graphical changes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Dang, read through the list, sounds pretty sweet. They ought to just outright higher the crew who puts this mod out and have them clean up there games before shipping...

Although with any luck Stalker 2 on a new engine will have a lot less bugs and can come out amazing from the get go.


----------



## Higgins

I haven't yet beat CoP, but i am going to play through it all with CoP Complete. Looks so good.


----------



## Xealot

*Call of Pripyat Complete download links:*

7-zip (736 MB): http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/31083
exe (753 MB): http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/31084

I'm playing it right now. Hooray!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Hell yeah!

Time to blast some mutants. And "pacanyyyyyy---!" too


----------



## Xealot

Seems to be working. My assault rifle has a slightly different name and I just bought some Dolgov vodka.

Vanilla CoP:









Complete:


----------



## thiru

I didn't think it'd be that unremarkable.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12680684*
> I didn't think it'd be that unremarkable.


It is only one screenshot?

The view distance is better, colors are better, textures are more detailed.


----------



## thiru

Different weather, different colors, different view distance. Not sure how you can tell anything about textures since nothing's close by.


----------



## Xealot

I'm sure someone else can do better. That was the first thing I saw about 10 seconds after starting the game.

I just saw my first emission which was pretty creepy.


----------



## Mjolnir

I'm in. My absolute favorite game of the last 10 years was SOC.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Different weather, different colors, different view distance. Not sure how you can tell anything about textures since nothing's close by.


There is significantly higher detail in all the ground textures.

Zoom in.


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


Seems to be working. My assault rifle has a slightly different name and I just bought some Dolgov vodka.

Vanilla CoP:









Complete:










I like the increased draw distance, but it definately loses some of the atmosphere.
EDIT: It just occurred to me it might simply be different weather.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


There is significantly higher detail in all the ground textures.

Zoom in.


Ah, I can see the difference in the dirt just in front of the player. Nice dirt.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjolnir*


I like the increased draw distance, but it definately loses some of the atmosphere.
EDIT: It just occurred to me it might simply be different weather.


It's mostly the weather. Bad comparison.


----------



## Xealot

Sorry about that. The weather seems to be randomized every time you start the game.


----------



## mothrpe

If you guys like STALKER games, be sure to check out the novella that was the inspiration for the games, it's called "Roadside Picnic". I'm reading it right now, its quite good. Explains in more detail many of the anomalies found in the game.

You easily find a pdf of it with a google search.


----------



## dude guy bro

i so can't wait to party this mod!!!


----------



## t3lancer2006

CoP Complete keeps crashing on me after I get to the swamp when I play a new game.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 4LC4PON3

5 sec video of the lightning with the complete mod





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAwFJGAgjwQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Stalker fan club? In like woah! I remember like 5 years before this game came out, they were raving about it and then it died and then BAM. Best game ever. Then two more. I love it!









Oh and Roadside Picnic is pretty good. There is a movie called Stalker as well. Pretty decent.


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcNylGYq-v4&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## brettjv

@_02:

A few little tips, since I know this is gonna be your first run-through. I promise no spoilers!

1) You will no doubt end up expending a fair amount of energy looking for the tool sets for weapon/armor upgrades. I think it's good to know you cannot get the highest upgrade tool set (I think it's called 'calibration tools') until you get to Pripyat. I'm tellin' ya cause I REALLY wish I'd known this prior to fruitlessly wasting MANY MANY hours scouring parts of the Zone ... where they could not be found.
2) On the Controls menu, the 'Prone' button is mislabeled as the 'Walk' button. You will eventually come to be extremely frustrated if you (believe you) cannot go prone. You can ... but it's whatever you bind to the 'Walk' button.
3) Although it will be SOME time before you encounter it (and you may never find it, frankly, as it is an unmarkered quest and, shall we say, quite cunningly hidden), there is an artifact known as 'Heart of the Oasis' for which there is a reward offered. Make sure you make a Save prior to turning in this artifact. Personally, I feel it's worth more as something for yourself to wear vs. what you receive. At least if you've saved, you'll have the option to go back if you feel as I do.

I'm jealous you get to play CoP for the first time!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, I don't remember ever using prone in the Stalker games, do they all have it? Never really had a need for it though, wasn't even missed. Better to be crouched peaking around corners and ready to run from grenades or enemies I think.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;12685865*
> Hmm, I don't remember ever using prone in the Stalker games, do they all have it? Never really had a need for it though, wasn't even missed. Better to be crouched peaking around corners and ready to run from grenades or enemies I think.


None have prone, they have the lower crouch instead. The AI can prone though.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12685822*
> @_02:
> 
> A few little tips, since I know this is gonna be your first run-through. I promise no spoilers!
> 
> 1) You will no doubt end up expending a fair amount of energy looking for the tool sets for weapon/armor upgrades. I think it's good to know you cannot get the highest upgrade tool set (I think it's called 'calibration tools') until you get to Pripyat. I'm tellin' ya cause I REALLY wish I'd known this prior to fruitlessly wasting hours scouring parts of the Zone ... where they could not be found.
> 2) On the Controls menu, the 'Prone' button is mislabeled as the 'Walk' button. You will eventually come to be extremely frustrated if you (believe you) cannot go prone. You can ... but it's whatever you bind to the 'Walk' button.
> 3) Although it will be SOME time before you encounter it (and you may never find it, frankly, as it is an unmarkered quest and, shall we say, quite cunningly hidden), there is an artifact known as 'Heart of the Oasis' for which there is a reward offered. Make sure you make a Save prior to turning in this artifact. Personally, I feel it's worth more as something for yourself to wear vs. what you receive. At least if you've saved, you'll have the option to go back if you feel as I do.
> 
> I'm jealous you get to play CoP for the first time!


Because running in an exoskeleton before you go for Pripyat isn't imbalanced.









I honestly loved the Oasis mini-quest. Felt like it was seriously hard to find. And it was. Not an easy "go to this marked location" or obviously hidden area. Needs about two more of those kinds of quests to give CoP that mysterious, grand feel to it. Mysteries of the Zone.

I wish there was a way to reclaim the concentration camp in the Garbage for CS without pissing off the entire faction. Hate how the bandits control all the entry points. Too bad I love the SEVA suit upgrades too much to screw them over.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2;12685904*
> Because running in an exoskeleton before you go for Pripyat isn't imbalanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly loved the Oasis mini-quest. Felt like it was seriously hard to find. And it was. Not an easy "go to this marked location" or obviously hidden area. Needs about two more of those kinds of quests to give CoP that mysterious, grand feel to it. Mysteries of the Zone.


Yeah, well, for better or worse, I'm just sayin ... you can't get that tool set 'til Pripyat









And I feel exactly the same about the Oasis quest. Wish there was more quests like that one as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;12685865*
> Hmm, I don't remember ever using prone in the Stalker games, do they all have it? Never really had a need for it though, wasn't even missed. Better to be crouched peaking around corners and ready to run from grenades or enemies I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12685885*
> None have prone, they have the lower crouch instead. The AI can prone though.


Lower crouch, prone, whatever you wanna call it ... In CoP not only are there a couple of places you can get stuck w/o it (places you can get 'in' but not 'out') but there is at least one good stash and one artifact you cannot reach w/o going pr0ne.


----------



## PriceEddie

Loving this game, so atmospheric, and even more so with Pavel's Complete Mod!!










Eddie.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriceEddie*


Loving this game, so atmospheric, and even more so with Pavel's Complete Mod!!

...


Same here. I just started exploring the second area (Jupiter?) and I'm loving it so far. I just had an epic battle with a controller while an emission was raging outside.

I also noticed that the game seems to use more RAM than most other games (~4 GB). Nice to finally make use of this extra memory I suppose.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12686081*
> Lower crouch, prone, whatever you wanna call it ... In CoP not only are there a couple of places you can get stuck w/o it (places you can get 'in' but not 'out') but there is at least one good stash and one artifact you cannot reach w/o going pr0ne.


Oh I had misread that post, I thought they meant prone was in the game but mislabeled as something in the options. I definitely know about the lower crouch, quite handy.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

How do you all set up the quick buttons for the med kits, bandages, and food?


----------



## Xealot

Hit my first bug with CoP. My last few saves seemed to be corrupt when I tried to load them back up so I have to repeat ~2 hours of exploring. On the plus side it should go faster now that I know what to expect.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;12698310*
> Hit my first bug with CoP. My last few saves seemed to be corrupt when I tried to load them back up so I have to repeat ~2 hours of exploring. On the plus side it should go faster now that I know what to expect.


I've had the exact same problem, posted about it on the thread specifically about the Mod. All my saves I made after first arriving at the Skadovsk are apparently corrupt (causing crash of x-ray engine when I try to load them, or indefinite hang on the loading screen).

I can load up ancient saves of the game though and they run fine w/the mod. I think the mod is making bad save files, you may want to double-check each one you create actually works after you make them so's not to end up playing the same parts yet again.


----------



## Xealot

Yeah I think I will start testing my quick save every once in a while with a quick load to make sure my saves are still in working order.


----------



## Rpg2

Those crashes are supposed to be driver related because of crossfire.


----------



## dude guy bro

whenever i dealt with the corrupt save thing, all i did was 'start new game' then load the save and it always worked with 2xAA

for some reason 4xAA gave me hell whilst loading later saves...

edit: ok, so i've just read that with crossfire, the texture quality needs to be brought down 1 notch in order to get this thing running. once i did it, i was able load.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy;12693885*
> How do you all set up the quick buttons for the med kits, bandages, and food?


Just drag and drop them into the location of your choice f1 thru 4.









Somehow you got lost in the shuffle.


















This screencap is from my Master run of Vanilla. Haven't DL'ed Complete yet. I wanna finish this since it's a lot harder than standard. Anyway w/o posting a spoiler(JiC







) the same thing happened but in a different way. So apparently the mad rush







still happens but, with different reasons to start it. My first game it was Zombies that start it, this time a few shots with nobody in the area did it.









*Edit* I run 16xAA so would that pose a problem with complete?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Xealot

Luckily I haven't had any more issues since I deleted those save files that wouldn't load. I just went through the creepy tunnel into Pripyat.


----------



## dude guy bro

the 'wish granter' was just toooo tempting on master difficulty...

i wish work wasn't such a life consumer in my case, and i had far more time to delve into the gritty, harsh realism which we know as S.T.A.L.K.E.R

e: thoroughly enjoying the COP complete! i've found that with my ATi cards, using the last revision of actual ATi (10.9) CCC with the latest (11.2) AMD driver, give me the best PQ/performance with less flash/pulsing in dark areas. took me a while to figure out exactly what the culprits were, but it's playing fantastically well now. also forcing edge AA and using the latest game profiles, whether either makes much of a difference is hard to tell...


----------



## _02

Whatever anticipation I had for CoP Complete is flattened at this point.

I've spent all weekend dealing with unresponsive apps, nonsensical bugs and terrible performance. I've started the game over 3 times now, and every time I get to investigating the third chopper, performance degrades and stuttering begins EVERY 2-3 seconds and makes the game unplayable.

Not to mention the menus crash the game 50% of the time, and I've already come across immersion destroying bugs like slamming door samples looping infinitely while I roam about the wilderness. I've scaled all settings back, rolled my drivers back, went to other areas of the game, etc, to no avail.

If I didn't already know what I could squeeze out of the game, I'd probably put it back on the shelf at this point.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well as long as it's takin me to DL SoC Complete(been over a week now) due to system issues and the incredibly HUGE files, I think that I'll leave CoP complete alone for awhile. Still playing CoP anyway so maybe that's a good thing.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mothrpe

These games are really creepy!

Makes me wish for a co-op mode to have some company.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12728736*
> Well as long as it's takin me to DL SoC Complete(been over a week now) due to system issues and the incredibly HUGE files, I think that I'll leave CoP complete alone for awhile. Still playing CoP anyway so maybe that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


if you want, i can put both on a disc and mail it to you.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe;12728849*
> These games are really creepy!
> 
> Makes me wish for a co-op mode to have some company.


i'm surprised there isn't such a thing...

i'd even go for LAN style co-op


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe;12728849*
> These games are really creepy!


The X labs in SoC were one of the only times in my life I've actually jumped out of my chair and swore at the monitor. Some times events in STALKER unfold in a way that couldn't in a million years have been scripted as well.

Gun smoking eyes bleeding, two shells left in my shotgun with 5 miles to walk at 99% capacity in the pitch black night.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12728891*
> The X labs in SoC were one of the only times in my life I've actually jumped out of my chair and swore at the monitor. Some times events in STALKER unfold in a way that couldn't in a million years have been scripted as well.
> 
> Gun smoking eyes bleeding, two shells left in my shotgun with 5 miles to walk at 99% capacity in the pitch black night.


fyi: i had to run driver sweeper and do fresh installs of all ATi stuff and afterburner too, to get this stuff to work. now, i've not gotten as far as you yet, so i'll have to report back sometime this coming weekend whether i encounter similar problems, but you could also try the CCC/driver combo that got it working correctly for me. guessing none of that'll help but felt it was worth a try.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol 99% capacity, gotta get that loot back to town!

It's to bad the mod didn't work out right for ya, seems like a few people on here had problems with it...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;12728946*
> fyi: i had to run driver sweeper and do fresh installs of all ATi stuff and afterburner too, to get this stuff to work. now, i've not gotten as far as you yet, so i'll have to report back sometime this coming weekend whether i encounter similar problems, but you could also try the CCC/driver combo that got it working correctly for me. guessing none of that'll help but felt it was worth a try.


That's why I would find tops of buildings to lurk from, or I'd hide under pileons or something. Snorks man. Worst godamn enemy in SoC. Every time I heard them growl I got spooked.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;12729177*
> That's why I would find tops of buildings to lurk from, or I'd hide under pileons or something. Snorks man. Worst godamn enemy in SoC. Every time I heard them growl I got spooked.


hehe, must have meant to quote 02


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;12729272*
> hehe, must have meant to quote 02


Indeed. Sorry.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12728891*
> The X labs in SoC were one of the only times in my life I've actually jumped out of my chair and swore at the monitor. Some times events in STALKER unfold in a way that couldn't in a million years have been scripted as well.
> 
> Gun smoking eyes bleeding, two shells left in my shotgun with 5 miles to walk at 99% capacity in the pitch black night.


Praying to all that's holy that we run into another body that has the ammo I need.









Dude bro you got PM. Thanks again Mate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;12728958*
> lol 99% capacity, gotta get that loot back to town!


Yeah man.

Too bad it is more difficult in CoP to stack bankrolls. In SoC I would just carry everything and sell it all to neutral stalkers or traders. In CoP, people won't arbitrarily buy things. I kind of like it though, because I don't feel inclined to hold on to every crap shotgun I find until I can sell it.

I'll jump through hoops later tonight when I'm home to get it working, but I hate having to do that, especially with a mod that's supposed to smooth over a game that supposedly has few bugs to begin with.

I think of Fallout 3 and rage at time lost troubleshooting my entertainment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12729386*
> Dude bro you got PM. Thanks again Mate.


You sure?


----------



## brettjv

So I broke down and started fresh a 2nd time w/the mod over the weekend, so far every save I've created has been sound, and I haven't had a single crash or issue. I think there's just something you have to avoid doing the first time you go to Skadovsk otherwise you get bad save files from then on ... not sure what it may be though.

Sorry about your issues _02, that sucks dude. I can tell you though that I'm running the game maxed out at 1920x1200 and it's sucking up a good 1250MB of VRAM, so I have to wonder if maybe your problems don't have something to do w/having a 1GB card. You should maybe try at like 1680x1050 w/no AA and medium textures, just to see if it helps ... I'm pretty sure that will use <1GB.

As an aside, I was never really impressed with how my 2x5850's did in CoP. There were a lot of random places where I'd sink to really bad FPS (typically also accompanied with low GPU usage







) ... these issues literally were the main impetus for my to switch to Fermi (that, and wanting to see the GPU water effects in JC2







).

Despite the CoP bench scores being very similar between 5850's and 470's, IRL my 470's provide a much more reliably smooth playing experience at the same settings.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Yeah man.

Too bad it is more difficult in CoP to stack bankrolls. In SoC I would just carry everything and sell it all to neutral stalkers or traders. In CoP, people won't arbitrarily buy things. I kind of like it though, because I don't feel inclined to hold on to every crap shotgun I find until I can sell it.


You can edit the traders so you can sell anything to them, regardless of the condition. That said it wont bring you a huge amount of money in, you're much better off going artifact hunting then selling them to Beard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


...You sure?


Yup I'm sure. I sent dude bro a PM.









Not you Dude bro, but Dude bro got the PM.

A bit like "Who's on First" I guess.









@brettjv... I'm running CoP maxxed out and don't have any issues. Though I'll find out if I'll be able to retain my settings or scale them back once I get Complete on board. But no stutters no hiccups of any kind. Just lots of Run and Gun. Might've been your Drivers. Was this pre AMD? Cause with the AMD drivers I'm finding that my Card can do a lot of what the NVidia cards can do.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12732609*
> @brettjv... I'm running CoP maxxed out and don't have any issues. Though I'll find out if I'll be able to retain my settings or scale them back once I get Complete on board. But no stutters no hiccups of any kind. Just lots of Run and Gun. Might've been your Drivers. Was this pre AMD? Cause with the AMD drivers I'm finding that my Card can do a lot of what the NVidia cards can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You're telling me you can run totally maxed (4xAA, all sliders pegged, all dropdowns on High, with HDAO) on a single 5770, and NEVER have any FPS drops that you can notice? Not even around the lobby of the Skadovsk or Jupiter? I find that ... stunning. Good for you, if so. I played it with the 10.4's, which were good 5850 drivers at the time. Used to have lots of drops down to 30fps, which was very noticeable. Playable, but annoying to me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12736582*
> You're telling me you can run totally maxed (4xAA, all sliders pegged, all dropdowns on High, with HDAO) on a single 5770, and NEVER have any FPS drops that you can notice? Not even around the lobby of the Skadovsk or Jupiter? I find that ... stunning. Good for you, if so. I played it with the 10.4's, which were good 5850 drivers at the time. Used to have lots of drops down to 30fps, which was very noticeable. Playable, but annoying to me.


The AMD Drivers are >>>>>>>>>>>>> than ATI Drivers. I just finished running 11.2 and am running CoP Vanilla and never once noticed any lag. ATi made great cards too bad their Driver support team were no better than a bunch of Kinders with a box of Crayolas.









And 10.4 sucked. I hated that Driver pack. I installed it and ran MoH Airborne Assault at the 88 emplacement where all the AA is protecting 4 German 88s'. You can either work your way up or work your way down through the interior which has Lifts inside. When I put 10.4 on my system The lifts would just disappear even though it's right in front of you. Couldn't even see the control box or the Crates that are stacked on them. Needless to say I rolled it back to 10.2 and sat on that til AMD got involved with the Driver updates. 11.2 was SICK!!! Multithread feature uses unused cores from your CPU to assist in rendering. So if you've got a 4 core CPU and are only using an application that needs only one, guess what your other cores can be used for.









Now I've got 11.4 which is a preview. Hopefully it's everything it's cracked up to be. One of the guys in the 5770 group says his 3DMark went up dramatically. I'm not going to put a number out there cause that isn't doing it justice. Especially if I drop the wrong number.









AMD is evening up the competition, maybe not directly with the hardware but NVidia stacked the deck against their competition anyway by getting Developers to write favorable code for their Cards. If Gates does anything like that there are all kinds of AntiTrust lawsuits brought against him for trying to create a monopoly. NVidia USED to be the little guy. Now they've gotten a taste of power they don't care who they step on to own the market.









Well anyway, not my intent to go fanboi on anyone. Just thought that I would relay all these changes to everybody. NVidia is great so long as they have the code to make them scream. AMD is making things more even.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Davidsen

Question to STALKER players.

Has anyone had crashes in the Clear Sky version? Specifically in the underground part. Everytime im almost out of the underground, it crashes.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The AMD Drivers are >>>>>>>>>>>>> than ATI Drivers. I just finished running 11.2 and am running CoP Vanilla and never once noticed any lag. ATi made great cards too bad their Driver support team were no better than a bunch of Kinders with a box of Crayolas.










Umm.. Do you actually believe that they canned all the people they had working on video drivers when they changed the name from ATi to AMD? It was a name change for marketing, nothing more.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Sorry about your issues _02, that sucks dude. I can tell you though that I'm running the game maxed out at 1920x1200 and it's sucking up a good 1250MB of VRAM, so I have to wonder if maybe your problems don't have something to do w/having a 1GB card. You should maybe try at like 1680x1050 w/no AA and medium textures, just to see if it helps ... I'm pretty sure that will use <1GB.


It is very strange. Even with textures all the way down and 800x600 with no AA, I get the same choppy 30 or so FPS. I'm going to play TF2 for a while, then I'm going to investigate this madness. I'll post back in triumph.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12783323*
> Umm.. Do you actually believe that they canned all the people they had working on video drivers when they changed the name from ATi to AMD? It was a name change for marketing, nothing more.


I never said that they canned anybody.

Do you watch sports at all? Ever noticed how one team can play as though they were physically devoid of talent for one Coach, only to play like they were All Star quality for another Coach and all it took was a coaching change? One that brought forth a different mentality for the way they approach the game?

Yeah, it's a bit like that. It's a bit like going from Joe Thomas to Bill Walsh imho.

Those who want to be there got their act together. Those that didn't were met with a cardboard box holding all their junk when they came in the next day.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## dude guy bro

started playing CS complete again, and it's extremely fun!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12793911*
> I never said that they canned anybody.
> 
> Do you watch sports at all? Ever noticed how one team can play as though they were physically devoid of talent for one Coach, only to play like they were All Star quality for another Coach and all it took was a coaching change? One that brought forth a different mentality for the way they approach the game?
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit like that. It's a bit like going from Joe Thomas to Bill Walsh imho.
> 
> Those who want to be there got their act together. Those that didn't were met with a cardboard box holding all their junk when they came in the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It wasn't anything more than a name change. AMD has owned ATi for a while now. Marketing said something to the effect of "If ATi were called AMD, it would help customers understand AMD Fusion", and so they dropped the ATi name.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12794983*
> It wasn't anything more than a name change. AMD has owned ATi for a while now. Marketing said something to the effect of "If ATi were called AMD, it would help customers understand AMD Fusion", and so they dropped the ATi name.












~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JPJ5624

So I tried S.C.O.P. Realistic with the base version of Redux (patched to 1.05b) and the Russian voices with subtitles. CoP is easily one of the best games I've ever played. I've used Atmosfear for months now, but S.C.O.P. is personally so much better and actually atmospheric. I truly feel like I'm in the Zone now.

Here are some screenshots:


















































































S.C.O.P. comes with a user.ltx, but to get the game to look similar to what's seen in the screenshots, you have to put these settings in the user.ltx:

Code:


Code:


ph_iterations 50
r2_dof -1.250000,2.000000,200.000000
r2_dof_enable on
r2_dof_sky 200.
r2_ssa_lod_a 96.
r2_ssa_lod_b 32.
r2_ssao_blur on
r2_ssao_hbao on
r2_ssao_mode hbao
r2_sun_details on
r2_sun_far 180.
r2_sun_lumscale_hemi 0.85
r2_sun_near 30.
r2_sun_quality st_opt_extreme
r2em 2.2
r3_dynamic_wet_surfaces_far 100.
r3_dynamic_wet_surfaces_near 70.
r3_msaa 4x
r3_msaa_alphatest st_opt_atest_msaa_dx10_1
r3_use_dx10_1 on
r__dtex_range 175.
rs_skeleton_update 128
rs_v_sync on


----------



## dude guy bro

^ seriously breathtaking... sold!!

any links?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;12685751*


How come I can never get my YouTubes to work on the page? I post them and they only give you the link to YouTube at the top of the Vid but the Vid won't play in thread.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JPJ5624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;12803342*
> ^ seriously breathtaking... sold!!
> 
> any links?


S.C.O.P. Realistic:

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SCOP_Realistic;116784x#2049750 Don't forget to get the updates! There are links at the bottom of the page in the comments.

Redux:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux


----------



## _02

With 10.11 + the optimization patch + removing AMD overdrive = success. I'm finally running a *smooth* 40-80 FPS with everything maxed but DOF. Playing with the settings later. I'm still getting load lag when quickly traversing terrain, but that happened in SoC complete too, and that is totally ignorable.

Currently rocking a scoped and silenced ZM LR300 and an upgraded AKS74U. The whole game is more polished. Artifact hunting, trading, emissions, weapons upgrades are all well done. The quality of the side quests alone is making me take all of them before moving out of Zaton. No more just going to get a PDA and coming back, there are orchestrated mini missions! Woop!

And next time no emission zombies, I'm swimming in med kits and bandages in Veteran.

JPJ5624 - very nice screenshots!


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPJ5624;12803191*
> So I tried S.C.O.P. Realistic with the base version of Redux (patched to 1.05b) and the Russian voices with subtitles. CoP is easily one of the best games I've ever played. I've used Atmosfear for months now, but S.C.O.P. is personally so much better and actually atmospheric. I truly feel like I'm in the Zone now.
> 
> ...


How do you toggle the HUD/UI off?


----------



## X-Nine

Holycrap! The cloud textures are brilliant in thsoe screenshots... You can just see the turbulance sputtering through them. Oooooh, this mod is pretty.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12812151*
> With 10.11 + the optimization patch + removing AMD overdrive = success. I'm finally running a *smooth* 40-80 FPS with everything maxed but DOF. Playing with the settings later. I'm still getting load lag when quickly traversing terrain, but that happened in SoC complete too, and that is totally ignorable.
> 
> Currently rocking a scoped and silenced ZM LR300 and an upgraded AKS74U. The whole game is more polished. Artifact hunting, trading, emissions, weapons upgrades are all well done. The quality of the side quests alone is making me take all of them before moving out of Zaton. No more just going to get a PDA and coming back, there are orchestrated mini missions! Woop!
> 
> And next time no emission zombies, I'm swimming in med kits and bandages in Veteran.
> 
> JPJ5624 - very nice screenshots!


Glad 2 hear you finally got it rocking properly, and are having fun with CoP Complete!

Yah, the 'emission zombies' make for quite the plethora of basic loot like bandages and medkits ... there's constant fighting around Skadovsk
and bodies full of loot just pile up outside. The zombies sounded good 'on paper' but tilt the balance too much IMHO.

Oh, and wait til you head off to Jupiter ... there's even better side quests over there ... the first map is just a prelude to the awesomeness that is the Jupiter map


----------



## Mortisangelica

I downloaded Call of Pripyat Complete I was wondering if there was a way to run one more mod with this one. I followed all of the normal steps to install the sell all mod but it seems like there is a conflict between the two. Sell all mod wont work with the complete mod.


----------



## Ceadderman

I like these Zombies. I hate stupid Zombies. These Zombies know how to use guns, so they can't be all bad.









~Ceadder


----------



## TMallory

Just re-installed SoC. This is my fourth or fifth attempt at playing through it...last time I got to the Red Forest and for some reason I stopped playing. I think it was because somebody told me I had to do something prior to that to get the "real" ending, and wasn't sure if I did so I lost motivation.

Anyways, I'm planning on beating all three games in the near future...I've only played SoC thus far. I have SoC and CoP both installed with the Complete mod for each. Probably going to buy CS too.

Just read up on the plots of all three and how they relate....pretty awesome. I hope Stalker 2 is everything we hope it will be.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12819241*
> Oh, and wait til you head off to Jupiter ... there's even better side quests over there ... the first map is just a prelude to the awesomeness that is the Jupiter map


I'm lingering in Zaton for some stashes that appear to be underground, then I'm moving on.

I haven't seen what is in store, but I can't help but feel overprepared. Maybe I'm just in STALKER mode, so I'm combing Zaton for stashes and the such, or maybe CoP is easier than SoC. Either way, I'm leaving Zaton with about 45,000 cash, a Vintar BC and chem/psy/thermal + health/bleeding/stamina restoration artifacts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortisangelica;12821329*
> I downloaded Call of Pripyat Complete I was wondering if there was a way to run one more mod with this one. I followed all of the normal steps to install the sell all mod but it seems like there is a conflict between the two. Sell all mod wont work with the complete mod.


I'd check both mod's moddb page to see if it has been brought up. You could always email them, it might be a simple fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;12824102*
> Just re-installed SoC. This is my fourth or fifth attempt at playing through it...last time I got to the Red Forest and for some reason I stopped playing. I think it was because somebody told me I had to do something prior to that to get the "real" ending, and wasn't sure if I did so I lost motivation.


Just keep an eye on your missions towards the end, and don't neglect the quest to find the "doctor". I did the same thing on my first run through, and I thought the "fake" endings were pretty neat honestly.


----------



## Mortisangelica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12824276*
> I'd check both mod's moddb page to see if it has been brought up. You could always email them, it might be a simple fix.
> 
> .


I found what the problem was. It seem on of the .ltx files was changed after the install of complete mod. I'm getting better fps with the complete mod then vanilla. In vanilla dx10 was 48fps max and with complete 58-65 max. Could the crow bug be eating that much more resources?


----------



## Higgins

Going to have to wait to play through CoP complete. Loaded it up last night and had zero modivation to play it. Almost beat it using the Reloaded mod so it feels like a chore right now to do everything again.

Also, no matter what mod i install/settings i have, i feel like my sky has a lowish resolution compared to screenshots i see of the atmosphere skycube.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12827082*
> Also, no matter what mod i install/settings i have, i feel like my sky has a lowish resolution compared to screenshots i see of the atmosphere skycube.


I'm going to investigate this soon. The skyboxes and foliage in my game all look less detailed than screens I'm seeing. They don't look bad, but some screenshots certainly look to be higher resolution and of better texture choice.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I'm lingering in Zaton for some stashes that appear to be underground, then I'm moving on.

I haven't seen what is in store, but I can't help but feel overprepared. Maybe I'm just in STALKER mode, so I'm combing Zaton for stashes and the such, or maybe CoP is easier than SoC. Either way, I'm leaving Zaton with about 45,000 cash, a Vintar BC and chem/psy/thermal + health/bleeding/stamina restoration artifacts.


Yeah, dude, you're WAY overprepared ... unfortunately CoP doesn't have any parts that are quite of the caliber of difficulty as CNPP or Limansk/Hospital level in CS ... but oh well ... kicking ass is just as fun









Did you actually find a Vintar in Zaton or did you order it from Nimble? I don't recall ever finding one there ... if you found it ... where was it?

If you were this much of a stalker in Zaton, wait til you get to Jupiter. There's way more to do there than Zaton ... and it's cooler stuff in general ...










Jupiter is pretty much the 'main map' of the game ... think Rostok, Wild Territories, Yantar, Army Warehouses, and Red Forest rolled up into one ... but with like 5x more and better side-quests.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Did you actually find a Vintar in Zaton or did you order it from Nimble? I don't recall ever finding one there ... if you found it ... where was it?


There's one on top of the burning farmstead. This map shows them all. The one you can order from Nimble is an upgraded version which I'd recommend going for if you've got enough ammo for it, it absolutely destroys when upgraded.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12832510*
> There's one on top of the burning farmstead. This map shows them all. The one you can order from Nimble is an upgraded version which I'd recommend going for if you've got enough ammo for it, it absolutely destroys when upgraded.


I'm not sure that one is better than the free ones. Cause at the end of the day the _*upgraded*_ items just save you a bit of money. They aren't any better by giving you another upgrade slot. It's like finding the upgraded Stalker suit in the cave on what's his name's buddy. It has two upgrades(airtank and better bullet stopping power) but you can't inrease either one of those. It helps especially when you're just starting out, but pretty soon you'll be in a better suit.

I only make two purchases from Nimble. The first is a quest starter and the second is the upgraded environmental suit and helmet.

I'm really starting to get this itch to throw away my last game(sad cause I got a lot of accomplishments done:sad and install CoP complete which dude_bro was kind enough to put on a disc and send to me(I luvz the OCN community







) so I can experience all those nifty visuals that I've been seeing over the last couple days. But I have access to all the items and modifications into Jupiter. Not sure I want to give it up that easily.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12834944*
> I'm not sure that one is better than the free ones. Cause at the end of the day the _*upgraded*_ items just save you a bit of money. They aren't any better by giving you another upgrade slot. It's like finding the upgraded Stalker suit in the cave on what's his name's buddy. It has two upgrades(airtank and better bullet stopping power) but you can't inrease either one of those. It helps especially when you're just starting out, but pretty soon you'll be in a better suit.


The reason to go for Nimble's upgraded guns is they're quite a lot better than the standard ones. With both versions of the VSS without any upgrades done the special one from Nimble is considerably better, and the gap between the two just gets larger the more they're upgraded. That said I had about 400000 so it wasn't like I needed to save money either.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Anyone know what ATI drivers work best with CoP? 10.5?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;12836351*
> Anyone know what ATI drivers work best with CoP? 10.5?


10.5 are too old. Go with 11.2 unless you feel like getting 11.4 directly from AMD. I tried running 11.4 and it wasn't buggy, but I'm also playing FarCry 2 which I had issues with that I think were not related but it was too late, I had already rolled back to 11.2 before I sorted out the problem. I still have 11.4 but I'm bein lazy about goin back to it.







lulz

The ATi drivers are old news. Go with the AMD drivers because you also get their Multithread update as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;12836351*
> Anyone know what ATI drivers work best with CoP? 10.5?


mine have always worked all around best with 10.7's so if you're wanting to try an older driver with the newer tech, may as well give them a shot. while i do tend to think that with a single card solution (new or old) you're better off with the latest, with ATi/AMD - you just really never know...


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;12832468*
> Did you actually find a Vintar in Zaton or did you order it from Nimble? I don't recall ever finding one there ... if you found it ... where was it?


One of the last things I found in Zaton:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In a marked stash within the burnt out farmstead, use the ladder in the burning house to climb onto the rafters. You can do it without taking basically any damage. The Vintar is 100% condition as well. Unfortunately I don't remember who marked the stash. I passed it by several times before finding out how to get it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;12836351*
> Anyone know what ATI drivers work best with CoP? 10.5?


For me, 10.11 makes the game run perfect. ~30-80 fps day 80-130 fps night.

The new 11.4 made it far too choppy to play, even at 100fps. Go figure.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;12836351*
> Anyone know what ATI drivers work best with CoP? 10.5?


I'm running the AMD Driver Revision Set of 11.2. I have no issues with this current Driver Set Revision. Contrary to the claims that you must rollback the drivers I have not found any need to. I am running Call of Pripyat Complete with Maximum Dynamic Lighting Option (cannot recall the option exactly) in DX9 mode with all sliders set to their maximum respective options. HDAO and NVAO are set to Default.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPJ5624;12807332*
> S.C.O.P. Realistic:
> 
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SCOP_Realistic;116784x#2049750 Don't forget to get the updates! There are links at the bottom of the page in the comments.
> 
> Redux:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-redux


very cool

there were two things that i had to toss out from your list:

r3_msaa 4x -hit performance in a major way

r2_sun_quality st_opt_extreme -with this one the game wouldn't even boot, so that was the main one to not use.

otherwise, it looks fantastic, and i'm just doing vanilla game-play with this mod for a bit to see how much the visuals improve the experience.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12837249*
> One of the last things I found in Zaton:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In a marked stash within the burnt out farmstead, use the ladder in the burning house to climb onto the rafters. You can do it without taking basically any damage. The Vintar is 100% condition as well. Unfortunately I don't remember who marked the stash. I passed it by several times before finding out how to get it
> 
> 
> 
> For me, 10.11 makes the game run perfect. ~30-80 fps day 80-130 fps night.
> 
> The new 11.4 made it far too choppy to play, even at 100fps. Go figure.


I may be wrong since it's been a LONG time since I got that when the Stash was revealed to me but I believe the guy that gives it to you is Bear for giving him the Barge Artifact. Or it's from the Hunting missions. I forget exactly which.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Xazen

Hey guys.

I want to start playing Shadow of Chernobyl but wanted to make sure I will be able to play it through without having to stop and come back to it. Roughly how long does it take to beat? I expect to do more than just play through the main quest as fast as I can, however probably won't try to get 100% completion.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;12845197*
> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to start playing Shadow of Chernobyl but wanted to make sure I will be able to play it through without having to stop and come back to it. Roughly how long does it take to beat? I expect to do more than just play through the main quest as fast as I can, however probably won't try to get 100% completion.


it's a very long/elaborate game, the best one of the series, and if you play it on a harder difficulty without the complete mod, it's gonna take you a long time to finish it, unless you're amazingly gifted at video games...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;12845197*
> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to start playing Shadow of Chernobyl but wanted to make sure I will be able to play it through without having to stop and come back to it. Roughly how long does it take to beat? I expect to do more than just play through the main quest as fast as I can, however probably won't try to get 100% completion.


It'll take quite a while, especially on a first playthough. Even if you had the difficulty all the way down it still takes a decent amount of time.

I'd really recommend taking your time with it and enjoy it, its probably the best of the series.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;12845677*
> It'll take quite a while, especially on a first playthough. Even if you had the difficulty all the way down it still takes a decent amount of time.
> 
> I'd really recommend taking your time with it and enjoy it, its probably the best of the series.


Yea my intention is to take my time with it and enjoy it. I'll probably have to put it off for a bit longer until I can dedicate the time to it.


----------



## Xealot

According to Steam it took me ~50 hours to complete SoC on Stalker difficulty with the complete mod. That was with a fair amount of exploration and doing all the quests I could find.


----------



## Choggs396

Shadows of Chernobyl took me about 40 hours or so to complete. But I tend to take my time and enjoy everything... IMO that's the best way to play the STALKER games though. Let it all in, don't rush.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396;12846290*
> Shadows of Chernobyl took me about 40 hours or so to complete. But I tend to take my time and enjoy everything... IMO that's the best way to play the STALKER games though. Let it all in, don't rush.


Is ~80hours and not yet complete too long?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Higgins

Think i'm going to wait to play STALKER until SoC 2012 complete comes out.


----------



## Cykososhull

Just an update for those that didn't know, there is already a weapon addon mod for the SCoP Complete mod. Posted yesterday. Find it here. http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-call-of-pripyat-complete-mod-weapon-addon/addons/stalker-cop-complete-mod-weapon-addon-v091
Adds 12 "fine" guns.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12846471*
> Is ~80hours and not yet complete too long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Not at all IMO. In fact, wish I would have slowed down and let it take longer.







I was sad when the game ended... twas so good.


----------



## Cykososhull

Will it ruin the storyline if I play CoP before SoC? From what I've been reading, SoC is definately worth buying and to stay away from CS.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*


Will it ruin the storyline if I play CoP before SoC? From what I've been reading, SoC is definately worth buying and to stay away from CS.


while not quite as refined as SoC & CoP, CS complete is absolutely fantastic. if you get into the series, don't cheat yourself out of the CS experience.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*


Will it ruin the storyline if I play CoP before SoC? From what I've been reading, SoC is definately worth buying and to stay away from CS.


It goes in the following order:

SoC
CS
CoP


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


It goes in the following order:

SoC
CS
CoP


That is their release order, yes. But the order of the story is different.

CS, SoC, CoP

Clear Sky was a prequel to SoC


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


That is their release order, yes. But the order of the story is different.

CS, SoC, CoP

Clear Sky was a prequel to SoC


That was what I was referring to. However in terms of story it is exactly as you listed above. Clear Sky takes place well in advance of Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat takes place sometime after the events of Shadow of Chernobyl (hence the appearance of Strelok).


----------



## wooly

I'm in


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;12852317*
> It goes in the following order:
> 
> SoC
> CS
> CoP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12852327*
> That is their release order, yes. But the order of the story is different.
> 
> CS, SoC, CoP
> 
> Clear Sky was a prequel to SoC


Thanks guys. I'm not sure how I overlooked this series, but I think it was the fallout series, which IMO, so far, have nothing on Stalker.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, soon as my Netbook sells I got some catchin up to do. Too bad Steam is selling the oldest at $20 and CS at $10.

Thanks again for your hard work DB, for some reason I thought those were the complete versions. Too bad I didn't put 2+2 together like I shoulda known.









S'okay I have them for later. Now I'm thinkin onputtin the brakes on with CoP.








lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Section-9

So I've been wanting to play Narodnaya Solyanka mod for a LONG time now, especially after watching these videos of it a while back:

  
 



  



 
Downloading (getting a hold of the proper files + patches + english translations is very tough indeed), so recently I got back into STALKERa after taking a short hiatus and discovered on the GSC forums that someone had merged Narodnaya Solyanka + DMX mod (DMX mod info here: http://www.amk-team.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=8977) + english translation (not perfect, but very playable) + tweaks of his own for a smooth merger.

I am enjoying this mod







So decided to share the info with those of you who would be interested in such a mod.

-----------------------------

*All files for mod + patches + proper documentation and install instructions can be found here:*
http://j5films.ca/externalsites/nond...kz_02_English/

*Screenshots here: *
http://dariuskzoot.imgur.com/

---------------------------

*My screenshots:*



























































































If you haven't yet I suggest you guys give the mod a run to see if its to your liking.

Enjoy fellow STALKERS!


----------



## Domino

Man, I've played through STALKER so many times. Played a bunch of mods but not liking the lack of audio / massive reading sessions that most of them have. Let alone, most mods play exactly like the original. :\

Can't wait for STALKER 2 though.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


Let alone, most mods play exactly like the original. :\\


Valid point as most mods do, but I beg to differ.

Mod I linked above is a breath of fresh air. Plays nothing like the original.


----------



## angrysasquatch

What does this Narodnaya Solyanka w/ DMX mod do? From what I was able to piece together from the videos, you can use a ridonculous amount of artifacts and there's a bunch of modified SOC/CS areas included. But how does it play different?

edit: also, I'm not sure when my mod list got added to the OP, but I will definitely have to have a going-over of it soon, it looks so inadequate.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


What does this Narodnaya Solyanka w/ DMX mod do? From what I was able to piece together from the videos, you can use a ridonculous amount of artifacts and there's a bunch of modified SOC/CS areas included. But how does it play different?

edit: also, I'm not sure when my mod list got added to the OP, but I will definitely have to have a going-over of it soon, it looks so inadequate.



- You can go prone
- New storyline to follow (many new characters to meet and tons of new quests)
- Their are portals that let you travel from one location to another with ease. 
- Many new types of anomalies present in the world, which all randomly spawn. When you reload a saved game for example, the anomalies will be in a different places. Keeping things fresh and you can't memorize the pattern and avoid anomalies.
- You mention about carrying tons of artifacts in original Narodnaya Solyanka yes, but in this version of the mod you can only carry 18 on your belt. Some artifacts you can't put in your belt, only for selling purposes. When you pick up an artifact you take some damage, get dizzy and possibly get radiation sickness if you don't quickly put it in your "artifact container" you start of with a container that has a slot for one, you can buy more containers later from merchants right now I have one container that let's me carry 8 artifacts.
- Artifacts randomly spawn as well, making for each playthrough to be unique.
- More merchants available in game world.
- Recipes to make your own artifacts available through quests etc.
- Player can play guitar, harmonica. Smoke a cigarette (when you lose stamina, no more running for you stalker)
- Many types of vodka, many types of foods to choose from (for when character gets hungry etc.) (No more just bread and sausage!)








- MP3 player can be bought from merchant with many songs, additional usb drives can be bought with even more music (that stick to theme and atmosphere)
- Many new locations and maps from clear sky.

..............and lots more I am forgetting right now or haven't seen yet.

Many more await me, just need to play it more.









Quote:



*30+ Locations: Cordon, Swamp, Garbage, Dark Valley, Forgotten Wood, Not Reconnoitered Territory, SRI Agroprom, Bar, Wild Territory, Yantar, Military Warehouses, Radar, Pripyat, CHAES1, CHAES2, Sarcophagus, ATP, Red Forest, Limansk, Hospital, Old Village, Generators, Underground Research Agroprom, Lab x18, X16, X10, Varlab, Cave, Labyrinth, Merv, Zaton.
*14+ Mutants: jerboa, rat, leech, marsh bloodsucker, a chimera, elktrohimera, controller, kink, poltergeist, fire poltergeist, byurer.
*13 Factions: Loners, Military, Mercenaries, Bandits, Environmentalists, Duty, Last Day, Freedom, representatives of the "O"-consciousness, Monolith, Clear Sky, Hunters, Avengers + dealers and repairers *(even rumors of the presence in the Zone of women).*
*Huge number of weapons, from fists and knives to heavy machine guns and grenade launchers.
*Great variety of armor, with the possibility of upgrading.
**5 types of detectors*. 15+ anomalies. 4 mobile teleport devices. 45+ artifacts.
*Huge number of quests (200 to 300 hours of content). Unique quest caches.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


- You can go prone
- New storyline to follow
- Their are portals that let you travel from one location to another with ease. 
- Many new types of anomalies present in the world, which all randomly spawn. When you reload a saved game for example, the anomalies will be in a different places. Keeping things fresh and you can't memorize the pattern and avoid anomalies.
- You mention about carrying tons of artifacts in original Narodnaya Solyanka yes, but in this version of the mod you can only carry 18 on your belt. Some artifacts you can't put in your belt, only for selling purposes. When you pick up an artifact you take some damage, get dizzy and possibly get radiation sickness if you don't quickly put it in your "artifact container" you start of with a container that has a slot for one, you can buy more containers later from merchants right now I have one container that let's me carry 8 artifacts.
- Artifacts randomly spawn as well, making for each playthrough to be unique.
- More merchants available in game world.
- Recipes to make your own artifacts available through quests etc.
- Player can play guitar, harmonica. Smoke a cigarette (when you lose stamina, no more running for you stalker)
- Many types of vodka, many types of foods to choose from (for when character gets hungry etc.) (No more just bread and sausage!)








- MP3 player can be bought from merchant with many songs, additional usb drives can be bought with even more music (that stick to theme and atmosphere)
- Many new locations and maps from clear sky.

..............and lots more I am forgetting right now or haven't seen yet.

Many more await me, just need to play it more.










:O That.. sounds.. AWESOME!

Can't wait for my new parts to get here Monday, gonna hit this mod up ASAP.


----------



## Domino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


Valid point as most mods do, but I beg to differ.

Mod I linked above is a breath of fresh air. Plays nothing like the original.


I've found some mods that were different. They did add some new areas and stuff. But the story was still linear. Still the same old STALKER story and voices. Nothing new and exciting was happening or massive breaks from the story itself. I wanted a mod that some completely different.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


I've found some mods that were different. They did add some new areas and stuff. But the story was still linear. Still the same old STALKER story and voices. Nothing new and exciting was happening or massive breaks from the story itself. I wanted a mod that some completely different.










Fair enough.









That is why I too am looking forward to STALKER 2.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


- You can go prone
- New storyline to follow (many new characters to meet and tons of new quests)
- Their are portals that let you travel from one location to another with ease. 
- Many new types of anomalies present in the world, which all randomly spawn. When you reload a saved game for example, the anomalies will be in a different places. Keeping things fresh and you can't memorize the pattern and avoid anomalies.
- You mention about carrying tons of artifacts in original Narodnaya Solyanka yes, but in this version of the mod you can only carry 18 on your belt. Some artifacts you can't put in your belt, only for selling purposes. When you pick up an artifact you take some damage, get dizzy and possibly get radiation sickness if you don't quickly put it in your "artifact container" you start of with a container that has a slot for one, you can buy more containers later from merchants right now I have one container that let's me carry 8 artifacts.
- Artifacts randomly spawn as well, making for each playthrough to be unique.
- More merchants available in game world.
- Recipes to make your own artifacts available through quests etc.
- Player can play guitar, harmonica. Smoke a cigarette (when you lose stamina, no more running for you stalker)
- Many types of vodka, many types of foods to choose from (for when character gets hungry etc.) (No more just bread and sausage!)








- MP3 player can be bought from merchant with many songs, additional usb drives can be bought with even more music (that stick to theme and atmosphere)
- Many new locations and maps from clear sky.

..............and lots more I am forgetting right now or haven't seen yet.

Many more await me, just need to play it more.










0_0

Jesus, that sounds amazing.. Downloading now









edit: I don't know who is hosting this poor little server, but I'm hammering it pretty hard right now. It doesn't respond to any inputs when I'm downloading 6 files at a time from it. I quickly searched the mod to see if it was on torrents, seems it was but then it got taken down. Do you know if there's any reason for that? I wouldn't mind creating a torrent and seeding it for a while, rather than tax this little server to breaking point and lose our only access to this mod.

edit x2: I was reading through some of the documentation, and it said something about a modified game .exe for 4 gb usage.. Any idea if this is compatible with the steam version? If not, I'm sure I could grab another install of SOC from another source.


----------



## Ceadderman

I want to see a Mod that includes maps from CS and SoC that I can drop into CoP.







lulz

Now THAT would be worth picking up. Not that these other ones aren't but just imagine how much fun it would be.









~Ceadder


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12873022*
> edit: I don't know who is hosting this poor little server, but I'm hammering it pretty hard right now. It doesn't respond to any inputs when I'm downloading 6 files at a time from it. I quickly searched the mod to see if it was on torrents, seems it was but then it got taken down. Do you know if there's any reason for that? I wouldn't mind creating a torrent and seeding it for a while, rather than tax this little server to breaking point and lose our only access to this mod.
> 
> edit x2: I was reading through some of the documentation, and it said something about a modified game .exe for 4 gb usage.. Any idea if this is compatible with the steam version? If not, I'm sure I could grab another install of SOC from another source.


If I recall correctly a user called BLACKBYTE created the torrent initially, he still posts on official mod thread over on GSC forums.

No idea why he took down the torrent, don't remember seeing anything about that on the thread.

In the end your gamedata folder should be 12GB and entire STALKER folder 18GB.









The modified .exe for the 4GB usage, worked for my steam copy. So it should for you as well.









Take your time read all the read-me's to get the installation done right the first time.

Good luck! Thanks for the rep man, hope you have fun with the mod.

A little patience will go a long way with this mod, worth all the trouble.

Look forward to hearing about your experiences with this mod.


----------



## Section-9

I had edited a post with these details on previous page, but for those who missed it the mod includes the following:
Quote:


> *30+ Locations: Cordon, Swamp, Garbage, Dark Valley, Forgotten Wood, Not Reconnoitered Territory, SRI Agroprom, Bar, Wild Territory, Yantar, Military Warehouses, Radar, Pripyat, CHAES1, CHAES2, Sarcophagus, ATP, Red Forest, Limansk, Hospital, Old Village, Generators, Underground Research Agroprom, Lab x18, X16, X10, Varlab, Cave, Labyrinth, Merv, Zaton.
> *14+ Mutants: jerboa, rat, leech, marsh bloodsucker, a chimera, elktrohimera, controller, kink, poltergeist, fire poltergeist, byurer.
> *13 Factions: Loners, Military, Mercenaries, Bandits, Environmentalists, Duty, Last Day, Freedom, representatives of the "O"-consciousness, Monolith, Clear Sky, Hunters, Avengers + dealers and repairers *(even rumors of the presence in the Zone of women).*
> *Huge number of weapons, from fists and knives to heavy machine guns and grenade launchers.
> *Great variety of armor, with the possibility of upgrading.
> **5 types of detectors*. 15+ anomalies. 4 mobile teleport devices. 45+ artifacts.
> *Huge number of quests (200 to 300 hours of content). Unique quest caches.


...plus much much more, too many things to list tbh.









(Btw. to clarify I am not the creator of these mods, I am just spreading the good word.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm, I always wanted to try duking it out with a Blood Sucker.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12874302*
> Hmmm, I always wanted to try duking it out with a Blood Sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Now is your chance then.









I leave the punching for the bandits myself, my trusty SPAS-12 shotgun for bloodsuckers.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12874321*
> Now is your chance then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave the punching for the bandits myself, my trusty SPAS-12 shotgun for bloodsuckers.


Which Module is that Mod for? I've only got CoP til after my Netbook sells and still can really only choose one of the others if it's not CoP. I have license fees to attend to.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Section-9

That mod is for Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12874446*
> That mod is for Shadow of Chernobyl.


Figures its for the $20 one.







lulz. Maybe I should hit everyone in my Freebie up for a buck. That would EASILY pay for it.









~Ceadder:drink:

*the prior remark was that of a joke. If you have any animosity toward the member that made it please keep it to yourself and please refrain from running to the mods to take care of your light work.







*


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12874261*
> I had edited a post with these details on previous page, but for those who missed it the mod includes the following:
> 
> ...plus much much more, too many things to list tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw. to clarify I am not the creator of these mods, I am just spreading the good word.)


If you need assistance with translations from Russian to English please consult me in this regard. I will be glad to provide assistance in this matter.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Torrent is up for Narodnaya Soljanka









http://www.kickasstorrents.com/narodnaya-soljanka-t5322355.html

The "main mod" part of it is in parts in the torrent as well, so if you have some of it already, you can be crafty with the torrent and seed what you've already got, and download the rest from the torrent itself.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Torrent is up for Narodnaya Soljanka









http://www.kickasstorrents.com/narod...-t5322355.html

The "main mod" part of it is in parts in the torrent as well, so if you have some of it already, you can be crafty with the torrent and seed what you've already got, and download the rest from the torrent itself.


Awesome!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


Awesome!










So I've played it for a few hours, but there's a couple issues I'm having.

Is there any way to tone down what a big puss Marked One is when he gets hit? I mean, if you get slapped by a bloodsucker or hit by a bullet, it's pretty much lights out, as your head just starts spinning around and you have no chance whatsoever of returning fire.

Is there any way to re-enable the geiger counter? Because I run through radioactive areas without knowing it and end up with red radiation. And the vodka more or less makes you useless for the next couple minutes, so I just load my last save when I hit radiation, and that kinda kills the immersion.

The mod is very good though, I just went exploring in the Forgotten Woods and really remembered what it's like to play the game for the first time again. All alone, in a big scary world that wants to eat you, with no idea of the lay of the land or the critters that inhabit it.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


So I've played it for a few hours, but there's a couple issues I'm having.

Is there any way to tone down what a big puss Marked One is when he gets hit? I mean, if you get slapped by a bloodsucker or hit by a bullet, it's pretty much lights out, as your head just starts spinning around and you have no chance whatsoever of returning fire.

Is there any way to re-enable the geiger counter? Because I run through radioactive areas without knowing it and end up with red radiation. And the vodka more or less makes you useless for the next couple minutes, so I just load my last save when I hit radiation, and that kinda kills the immersion.

The mod is very good though, I just went exploring in the Forgotten Woods and really remembered what it's like to play the game for the first time again. All alone, in a big scary world that wants to eat you, with no idea of the lay of the land or the critters that inhabit it.


1) I'll get back to you on that one. I can though help you remove the on screen blood splatter when Marked One gets hit, if it bugs you and want it off let me know.

2) You'll be able to purchase from merchants a geiger counter eventually (couple of different geiger counters to choose from too), so those pesky anomalies won't bother you no more. (At least not as much)









Glad to hear you enjoying the mod a bit, it seems to get better the more it's played.

At first I was some what frustrated with some of the mod features too, felt like a fish out of water.









Mod sure makes the game INCREDIBLY difficult, eventually I started appreciating the unique experience the mod has to offer more and more.

Now I just can't seem to go back to other mods. Bugs and quirks aside Narodnaya Soljanka/DMX/dkz mod simply rocks!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


1) I'll get back to you on that one. I can though help you remove the on screen blood splatter when Marked One gets hit, if it bugs you and want it off let me know.

2) You'll be able to purchase from merchants a geiger counter eventually (couple of different geiger counters to choose from too), so those pesky anomalies won't bother you no more. (At least not as much)









Glad to hear you enjoying the mod a bit, it seems to get better the more it's played.

At first I was some what frustrated with some of the mod features too, felt like a fish out of water.









Mod sure makes the game INCREDIBLY difficult, eventually I started appreciating the unique experience the mod has to offer more and more.

Now I just can't seem to go back to other mods. Bugs and quirks aside Narodnaya Soljanka/DMX/dkz mod simply rocks!










It sure is difficult, I had to turn it down to the easiest setting in the cave, it seemed like all the bloodsuckers and snorks and big stompy guy would all rush me at the same time, and the minigun just couldn't keep up. Took me a good 50 tries to get out of that damn cave, even when using the map in the guide that showed you where to go.

I've gotta ask, do those SSDs make a big difference in the loading you get when running long distances, where it will freeze-frame for a couple seconds? I kinda forgot that about stalker since I played it last. I would imagine it would help the regular loading too, it takes me a good 2-3 minutes to load a new level, and 1-2 to load a quicksave after I die.

Oh, and regarding the mod torrent. It doesn't appear to be wildly popular, so when whoever is currently downloading from me now is done, I'll probably stop leaving my computer on overnight. If you want to download it, feel free to send me a PM and I'll leave it on overnight so you can get it in decent time. Otherwise, I will only be seeding it during regular daytime hours.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha, I just jump on a rock when I hear them in the area and then I take them down. Why go toe to toe with them if you don't have to.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12892448*
> I've gotta ask, do those SSDs make a big difference in the loading you get when running long distances, where it will freeze-frame for a couple seconds? I kinda forgot that about stalker since I played it last. I would imagine it would help the regular loading too, it takes me a good 2-3 minutes to load a new level, and 1-2 to load a quicksave after I die.


That damn cave! ahahaha! It took me a good 30+ tries to get through it for sure.









About the SSDs they seem to make quite a bit of difference for sure, I use to have the mod in the 1TB 7200rpm drive and load times were atrociously long. Now in the SSD drive and I keed you not, I used a stop watch to time loading just now. So, I could let you know for sure exactly what they are. When I boot game up with this Narodnaya Soljanka mod first initial loading is taking 1minute 20seconds, after that the quicksaves take 40-45seconds. Mod loading times are much better now. Making for a better experience overall, that long waiting is not fun with this mod.







Solid state drives are definitely a worthwhile investment imo.

That "freeze-frame" when running from one area to another long distances, there will be an occasional loading pause in STALKER (that is completely normal), just like in Oblivion when traversing terrain and game needs to load new area.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12905680*
> That damn cave! ahahaha! It took me a good 30+ tries to get through it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the SSDs they seem to make quite a bit of difference for sure, I use to have the mod in the 1TB 7200rpm drive and load times were atrociously long. Now in the SSD drive and I keed you not, I used a stop watch to time loading just now. So, I could let you know for sure exactly what they are. When I boot game up with this Narodnaya Soljanka mod first initial loading is taking 1minute 20seconds, after that the quicksaves take 40-45seconds. Mod loading times are much better now. Making for a better experience overall, that long waiting is not fun with this mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid state drives are definitely a worthwhile investment imo.
> 
> That "freeze-frame" when running from one area to another long distances, there will be an occasional loading pause in STALKER (that is completely normal), just like in Oblivion when traversing terrain and game needs to load new area.


It takes me 2:40 to load from the main menu, and 40 seconds to load when I'm in-engine and loading the same level. I'm a bit surprised at the 2:40 though, it "only" felt twice as long as the quick load. Either I'm insane, or the computer is having an off-day.

I can deal with the load times, seems the mechanical beasts can almost keep up as long as the computer is defragged and the files are all in a line. My real issue are those darn freeze-frames, and I could totally justify an SSD if it fixed or decreased those. Alas...









I think I'm going to reinstall the mod, there seems to be some strange issues. In SOC, I always blow the hell out of the military checkpoint at the bridge ASAP, gets me an AK and lets me avoid the damn tunnel or the rads over the tracks. But I think there's some add-on glitching happening, as the damn military bastards can easily take 10 bullets out of an AK and keep going. I thought it was maybe that AP ammo was needed for the hevily armoured grunts, but I may as well have been shooting a water pistol. I'm thinking it's related to the no broken quests thing, as Bes (the stalker in the camp on your first left as you enter the garbage) pounded his way through probably 20 bandit bastards on his way to the dark valley, similar to as tankish as the military guys.

Any idea if leaving off some addons will wreck my saves?


----------



## Section-9

Wait those freeze frames happen very often ? As in possibly microstutter ? Two weeks ago when I initially installed this Narodnaya Soljanka mod, I still had my Sapphire 5970's in CrossfireX and no matter what I did (removed one 5970, then tried again) I couldn't get rid of this annoying microstutter, "frame skipping" issue with this mod. Would be very noticeable when I would turn around 180° degrees or move player camera around making gunfights utterly useless. Would always die because of it, had enough and went back to Nvidia.









It was only when I changed my GPU to my current Nvidia GTX580, that the microstutter went away. So it's either dual-gpu solutions, AMD drivers (tried 10.5-11.1) problem still persisted or AMD Ggpu's not liking STALKER.









Not saying going to Nvidia GPU will fix your issue, just telling you my experience. Troubleshoot your issues like there is no tomorrow! Before taking drastic measures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12906975*
> 
> Any idea if leaving off some addons will wreck my saves?


Doubt it, especially if you have a sleeping bag and after sleep you save. It's only patches that would wreck your saves making them useless. Removing addons should be fine.


----------



## Vargess

I'm not noticing any stuttering on my 5870's in my laptop.. using 11.2 I believe.
I get the map load time and it takes about 3 seconds but it seems to happen every 5 minutes when i'm running around. An SSD will NOT make a difference there?

On another note- Is there an instruction manual or page that explains specifically how to install this mod correctly? The game is only crashing when I try it. Also, is there a way to properly unintall the Complete mod from SoC? I use steam it's not a big deal to delete the folder and copy the vanilla back over.. but still.


----------



## Section-9

Might be a dual-gpu single card issue then, being that dual gpu cards are infamous for microstutter nvidia or ati (amd), in my past experience at least.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;12907138*
> I get the map load time and it takes about 3 seconds but it seems to happen every 5 minutes when i'm running around. An SSD will NOT make a difference there?


3 seconds you sure about that? If, so it definitely shouldn't be that long even when on 7200rpm drive load time shouldn't take that long. I would double check if possible, post back.

Quote:


> That "freeze-frame" when running from one area to another long distances, there will be an occasional loading pause in STALKER (that is completely normal), just like in Oblivion when traversing terrain and game needs to load new area.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I had really bad load times with STALKER before too. But that was on a dual core machine with some pretty old hard drives. Load times are much improved now on the sig rig. Stalker is running from the hard drive too, not the ssd.

I also get the pauses in the game to, I figured it might have been my graphics card catching up to the new surroundings, but they usually arn't that long, and runs smoothly the rest of the time. I guess that could just be the nature of the game, or maybe remedied with something faster...

This new mod your talking about sounds awesome, I'll have to check it out one of these days.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12907043*
> Doubt it, especially if you have a sleeping bag and after sleep you save. It's only patches that would wreck your saves making them useless. Removing addons should be fine.


So you're saying saving after sleeping has a better chance of not having issues? Why is this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;12907138*
> I'm not noticing any stuttering on my 5870's in my laptop.. using 11.2 I believe.
> I get the map load time and it takes about 3 seconds but it seems to happen every 5 minutes when i'm running around. An SSD will NOT make a difference there?
> 
> On another note- Is there an instruction manual or page that explains specifically how to install this mod correctly? The game is only crashing when I try it. Also, is there a way to properly unintall the Complete mod from SoC? I use steam it's not a big deal to delete the folder and copy the vanilla back over.. but still.


My stutters are sometimes 3 or so seconds as well.

Are you using my torrent? I tried to document a good load order in the readme. I had one BSOD at the beginning that was fixed by the Creative BSOD fix, it's been flawless ever since (except for the lovable xray engine acting up and CTD'ing every now and then).

Delete the gamedata folder in stalker, when it's fresh from steam that folder isn't there. It's easy to uninstall a mod on steam because you can just delete that folder instead of hunting down itty bitty files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12907193*
> Might be a dual-gpu single card issue then, being that dual gpu cards are infamous for microstutter nvidia or ati (amd), in my past experience at least.


SLI/xfire means microstutter. Dual GPU cards are sli/fire on a single board. Between microstutter, poor performance scaling and wasting vram, there's plenty of reasons to stay single GPU.


----------



## Vargess

Incase anyone hasn't seen/heard of this yet..

http://www.shacknews.com/article/67459/modders-rebuilding-stalker-with-cryengine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12907241*
> 3 seconds you sure about that? If, so it definitely shouldn't be that long even when on 7200rpm drive load time shouldn't take that long. I would double check if possible, post back.


Well, to be honest, it is generally probly 1.5-2 seconds with the occasional 3 second long pause. For reference I am running dual 500gb 7200's in Raid0, but I have a 60gb SSD I was thinking about putting in here to run my OS and Steam.
Never happens in a fight or when I am sneaking around, just when I am running across the map. Updating the map, textures, surroundings, or whatnot. I have all the max settings on so I thought that may have something to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12907498*
> So you're saying saving after sleeping has a better chance of not having issues? Why is this?
> 
> My stutters are sometimes 3 or so seconds as well.
> 
> Are you using my torrent? I tried to document a good load order in the readme. I had one BSOD at the beginning that was fixed by the Creative BSOD fix, it's been flawless ever since (except for the lovable xray engine acting up and CTD'ing every now and then).
> 
> Delete the gamedata folder in stalker, when it's fresh from steam that folder isn't there. It's easy to uninstall a mod on steam because you can just delete that folder instead of hunting down itty bitty files.
> 
> SLI/xfire means microstutter. Dual GPU cards are sli/fire on a single board. Between microstutter, poor performance scaling and wasting vram, there's plenty of reasons to stay single GPU.


I did not get your torrent no. I was using that other link where the files were located. The crashing I am getting are related to the X-ray engine. I just re-downloaded the game again to be sure I have the most-vanilla files. full download in 40 minutes, gotta love that







I will take a look at your files to make sure I have the same stuff, and if anything is different, I'll grab yours.









I haven't tried running the stalker games with only 1 gpu. You are saying I won't have any real performance hit with it, but maybe a stutter/pause improvement?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;12891278*
> Is there any way to tone down what a big puss Marked One is when he gets hit? I mean, if you get slapped by a bloodsucker or hit by a bullet, it's pretty much lights out, as your head just starts spinning around and you have no chance whatsoever of returning fire.


The guy who did the mod merger is looking into this issue and how to turn it "off" for those who don't like it.

I personally am also looking forward to this, I'll keep u posted on fix as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


I did not get your torrent no. I was using that other link where the files were located. The crashing I am getting are related to the X-ray engine. I just re-downloaded the game again to be sure I have the most-vanilla files. full download in 40 minutes, gotta love that







I will take a look at your files to make sure I have the same stuff, and if anything is different, I'll grab yours.










Well then you've got the same files as are in my torrent. I put the readme that I made to include with the torrent in the torrent description, try installing stuff in the order I have up there, you should be able to correspond the numbering in the file tree to the files you've got.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


I haven't tried running the stalker games with only 1 gpu. You are saying I won't have any real performance hit with it, but maybe a stutter/pause improvement?


No you'll definitely get a performance hit, I'm just saying that there's a whole host of issues that only come up in multi-GPU setups, and as a result, I steer clear.

Microstuttering is completely different from the stalker stutter business. Microstuttering is when it feels like it's running at 5 fps, yet all indications say that it's running at 30 or more. When it microstutters, the computer doesn't quite split up the load between the GPUs correctly. Think of it like 2 brothers, feuding as brothers do. They're slogging away doing some work, GPU1 renders frame 1, GPU2 renders frame 2, and then all of a sudden nobody renders frame 3 and they both point at each other and say it was the other one's job to render that frame. So out of nowhere, a frame just doesn't happen, and this creates a barely-preceptible hitch in the action which (because they are each trying to get the other in crap) happens again and again and becomes very perceptible and irritating.

The stalker stutter happens when the Xray engine all of a sudden decides it wants 15 million jiggerbytes of information, and you are left there with a freeze-frame while the hard drives spin up and try to please the Xray engine before it looses its patience and CTDs out of spite.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


The guy who did the mod merger is looking into this issue and how to turn it "off" for those who don't like it.

I personally am also looking forward to this, I'll keep u posted on fix as soon as I hear back from him.










A man with his ear to the ground? Excellent


----------



## Ceadderman

MG I can't wait to see that Mod playing in FS on my monitor. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Using the Cryengine.









~Ceadder


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Stalker on the cryengine would be pretty fun. Lets hope it doesnt take 9000 bullets to put down one enemy.


----------



## Vargess

Well, I don't understand. I got all the files, unzipped them to their respective folders and then dragged them to the right folders and overwrote the files. All I'm getting is the X-ray engine crash.. any ideas?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

You running xfire? CoP wouldnt launch for me when I was running xfire for some reason


----------



## dude guy bro

with my ATi cards, i have to drop texture detail down a notch, and also bring AA down to 2x and that allows the game to load for me, or at least while using mods.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;12914080*
> You running xfire? CoP wouldnt launch for me when I was running xfire for some reason


I tried running with only 1 gpu, it still crashed with the xray error









It's gotta be something with the main mod part. I install only that, xray crash. I install the patch, xray crash. Everything else I have run with xfire enabled, including CoP (vanilla and mods).


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


I tried running with only 1 gpu, it still crashed with the xray error









It's gotta be something with the main mod part. I install only that, xray crash. I install the patch, xray crash. Everything else I have run with xfire enabled, including CoP (vanilla and mods).


Delete your entire stalker folder and download from steam. The main information from it are saved elsewhere so you won't have to download the whole thing again.


----------



## Vargess

I had just done that when I tried this install again. That isn't the issue. So I don't know what's going on..


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


I tried running with only 1 gpu, it still crashed with the xray error









It's gotta be something with the main mod part. I install only that, xray crash. I install the patch, xray crash. Everything else I have run with xfire enabled, including CoP (vanilla and mods).


I think he was referring to the program Xfire. I've read that the program doesn't play nicely with CoP.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


I think he was referring to the program Xfire. I've read that the program doesn't play nicely with CoP.


Haha could have been either one







Is it possible those 14 mod files are somehow corrupt, one or more? I grabbed them using google chrome. Though I don't think it really would change anything using a different browser..

I looked through the files and it has some of my favorite guns in there.. and a crossbow..







I'd really like to give this a try, but it's frustrating.. as with many mods I suppose


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Haha could have been either one







Is it possible those 14 mod files are somehow corrupt, one or more? I grabbed them using google chrome. Though I don't think it really would change anything using a different browser..

I looked through the files and it has some of my favorite guns in there.. and a crossbow..







I'd really like to give this a try, but it's frustrating.. as with many mods I suppose










I think the files wouldn't unzip properly if it were corrupt... Maybe try deleting your c:/users/public/stalker folder too? Apart from that, I'm all out of ideas









edit: You're installing the stalker-shoc folder part of it too, right? It overwrites C:\\Users\\Public\\stalker-shoc

editx2:

Quote:



~ This Mod Compilation should go on top of a 'clean' installation of SHOC patched to 1.0005 ...

~ Use the 'bin' folder provided, as it has all of the necessary files inside of it required by 
both Narodnaya Soljanka, as well as DMX 1.3.2 in order to function properly ....

~ The XR3DA.exe included in this mod should be used, as it has been 'memory-patched' 
so that it can make use of up to 4gb of RAM ... Not making use of it 'may' result in problems
running the Mod ... this compilation is very demanding on 'most' computer systems ...

~ Using this XR3DA.exe ... make a shortcut to it ... and in the 'target' field within the 'proprerties' 
settings for it .... add the following commands at the very end of the string already in there ...
( -noprefetch -nointro ) just like that ... except without brackets ... just tag that onto the end.
(what does this do?, you may ask ...) well, the -nointro command simply skips the game's intro, 
and boots you straight to the Main Menu ... cool .. and the -noprefetch is intended to speed up 
loading times by not prefetching textures into memory ... but, with this particular Mod, you WILL
still encounter LONG loading times ... that is a given ... there is a lot of stuff going on here ...

~ If you want to make use of a Third-person 'over-the-shoulder' camera view .. simply add a ( -psp )
command -without the brackets- in the target field within the 'properties' settings as well. 
This function is mapped to the F2 key by default ... the other views are F1 for first-person view, 
and F3 for a 'vanity cam' feature that allows you to zoom in and out using the 'plus and minus'
keys on the keypad. [ this is a really nice feature that allows for really nice screenshots of you and your gear ]

~ The 'User.ltx' file inside of the 'stalker-shoc' directory contains IMPORTANT shader settings,
and should be used by default ... the Controls can be changed using the in-game 'Options'
menu after you start up Narodnaya Soljanka+DMX 1.32+dkz-02 for the first time ...

~ The mouse 'up/down' is 'inverted' by default ... If you want to have it 'normal' by default ... 
I believe that you may have to edit the 'user.ltx' file manually in order to reset it ...


from the readme "official release notes"


----------



## Vargess

Yes, I've done that.. I'm getting this:
Quote:


> XR_3DA.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\stalker shadow of chernobyl\bin\xrCore.dll" at 0023:00787CB5, xrDebug::backend()+165 byte(s)


Not sure what that means, but it's in the bin file.. I tried replacing that, but no difference. I even tried to use the stock file heh.

Edit: I used the optimized bin folder too. When I unzipped and then copied over the main mod, but instead of just telling it to overwrite everything, I went through it step by step and discovered it couldn't find 13 files. They were sound files. I wouldn't think this would be causing an engine problem, would it? These would be located in the gamedata folder, yet the crash I am getting says it's from the bin folder.. Confused.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;12924119*
> Edit: I used the optimized bin folder too. When I unzipped and then copied over the main mod, but instead of just telling it to overwrite everything, I went through it step by step and discovered it couldn't find 13 files. They were sound files. I wouldn't think this would be causing an engine problem, would it? These would be located in the gamedata folder, yet the crash I am getting says it's from the bin folder.. Confused.


XrCore.dll is executing some code that is causing the program to exit. Just because the DLL exists in the BIN folder, doesn't mean that the resource it is accessing needs to be located in the BIN folder. If the program expects the file to exist, and doesn't have code to deal with the possibility that it doesn't exist, it could cause a crash like this.

Did you replace them, did it work?


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12929687*
> XrCore.dll is executing some code that is causing the program to exit. Just because the DLL exists in the BIN folder, doesn't mean that the resource it is accessing needs to be located in the BIN folder. If the program expects the file to exist, and doesn't have code to deal with the possibility that it doesn't exist, it could cause a crash like this.
> 
> Did you replace them, did it work?


No








I deleted the folders and copied over the fresh install I just downloaded the other day and now I can't even get the vanilla game to run without this Xray crash.. tickin me off now. Whatever happened, it just broke my game.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;12932140*
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted the folders and copied over the fresh install I just downloaded the other day and now I can't even get the vanilla game to run without this Xray crash.. tickin me off now. Whatever happened, it just broke my game.


Did you reinstall the whole thing? Or just the stalker folder?

The way the steam install of stalker works is the entire gamedata folder (and likely others) are actually not there when you download it. They are actually housed in the steamapps folder as "stalker shadow of chernobyl content.ncf", in 4 parts. When steam starts up stalker, it will first attempt to pull the file it is trying to load from the gamedata folder (if it exists), and if it can't find the file there, it pulls it from the .ncf file.

Make sure there is:
stalker shadow of chernobyl content.ncf
stalker shadow of chernobyl content2.ncf
stalker shadow of chernobyl content3.ncf
stalker shadow of chernobyl content4.ncf
stalker english.ncf

in your gamedata. I'm thinking that one or more of those files have gotten deleted or corrupted somehow. Because the sound files which it is attempting to load should be in those files if it can't be found in gamedata.

edit: it appears that only valve games have a large amount of information stored in that fashion, it seems most games .ncf files are 10 KB- 10 MB, which is a tiny amount of information. Stalker's files that hold the majority of the information are in steamapps/common/stalker shadow of chernobyl. There should be:

gamedata.db0
gamedata.db1
gamedata.db2
gamedata.db3
gamedata.db4
gamedata.db5
gamedata.db6
gamedata.db7
gamedata.db8
gamedata.dba
gamedata.dbb
gamedata.dbc


----------



## Vargess

I removed all of the files, including the content files. I am at a total loss here because I downloaded a fresh copy and put it on my backup drive I have to steam games. I un-installed SoC, made sure all files and folders were gone, including the stalker-shoc, and started over by copying the backup folder over and downloading what was missing. So I don't have a clue now.

I am considering throwing my SSD into my laptop which will help with a few things. I'll lose raid0, but I'll gain the SSD's advantages. Then I can start with a fresh OS install and download those mod files again. Those files are the only thing I haven't re-downloaded yet.


----------



## _02

I guess it is possible that they are corrupted, but unlikely.


----------



## claymanhb

I've been trying to get into STALKER: CoP but found the gameplay boring and lonely. I'm not even sure what to do. I found one of the downed choppers.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;12934152*
> I've been trying to get into STALKER: CoP but found the gameplay boring and lonely. I'm not even sure what to do. I found one of the downed choppers.


Use your PDA to see the mission logs, which have objective markers on your map. One of the best things about the game is the lack of direction. You get notes and messages, and are totally free to decide how to go about investigating them (basically).

Exploring parts of the map that are hard to get to will almost surely lead you to secret locations, difficult areas to challenge yourself, etc. You can hunt for artifacts and sell them for money. The game rewards curiosity, so start exploring and saving up money to buy better weapons, which will let you easily explore more areas, etc. Make sure to talk to people, some have important information even though they seem like similar dialogs.

Take the jobs people offer too, but think before just doing it, some will effect the game later.

Following the PDA missions to the 3rd chopper will take you to new areas and present you with at least one "puzzle".

tl;dr

Explore, there is a ton to find and see. Get some new weapons, and take on new missions to progress the game. If you can just get the game rolling, it has a lot to offer in terms of exploration and rewards for curiosity.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12934231*
> Use your PDA to see the mission logs, which have objective markers on your map. One of the best things about the game is the lack of direction. You get notes and messages, and are totally free to decide how to go about investigating them (basically).
> 
> Exploring parts of the map that are hard to get to will almost surely lead you to secret locations, difficult areas to challenge yourself, etc. You can hunt for artifacts and sell them for money. The game rewards curiosity, so start exploring and saving up money to buy better weapons, which will let you easily explore more areas, etc. Make sure to talk to people, some have important information even though they seem like similar dialogs.
> 
> Take the jobs people offer too, but think before just doing it, some will effect the game later.
> 
> Following the PDA missions to the 3rd chopper will take you to new areas and present you with at least one "puzzle".
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Explore, there is a ton to find and see. Get some new weapons, and take on new missions to progress the game. If you can just get the game rolling, it has a lot to offer in terms of exploration and rewards for curiosity.


Hmmm....sounds good. What's up with the anomalies? Do I need to do anything besides avoid them?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

New guy to this thread. I have both games currently downloaded from Steam, but I haven't gotten very far on either (5 minutes in CoP and 7 minutes in SoC). I just can't seem to get into it. Any advice for me to keep playing? Got these games in the $10 for both sale a few months back and don't want the money to go to waste.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;12937149*
> Hmmm....sounds good. What's up with the anomalies? Do I need to do anything besides avoid them?


Anomalies can be pretty dangerous when you are first starting out and don't have very good armor. Anomalies spawn artifacts which can give you useful benefits or be sold for a lot of money. If you want to navigate an anomaly field press 6 to get out your bolts and start throwing them all over the place. This will help you see where all of the anomalies are as you walk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;12937865*
> New guy to this thread. I have both games currently downloaded from Steam, but I haven't gotten very far on either (5 minutes in CoP and 7 minutes in SoC). I just can't seem to get into it. Any advice for me to keep playing? Got these games in the $10 for both sale a few months back and don't want the money to go to waste.


What would you say is keeping you from playing longer? Lack of direction? Crappy weapons/getting eaten by mutants? Another reason?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;12937149*
> Hmmm....sounds good. What's up with the anomalies? Do I need to do anything besides avoid them?


Try to ride a few of them out outside, with medication of course.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Stalker is pretty awesome. You need to collect stuff and alot of it ASAP. I grab everything but the cheapest items and sell everything. Take jobs, do them, get paid/stuff, kill stuff. I like trying to be sneaky and going places I know I shouldnt go. Save frequently..... For the love of god save frequently. lol


----------



## MrDeodorant

That damn cave...

In other news, someone made an unofficial Stalker comic. It's _very_ good.


----------



## Ceadderman

That is wicked cool. Too bad he had to use Beard and Owl in his comic and kill them off.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mjolnir

Recent news article with footage of chernobyl both past and present.

http://video.pbs.org/video/1862529183/#

Watch it. It's really good and features many of the locations in Stalker. They go into the red forest and the geiger counter isn't clicking, it's screaming. 500x radiation level 25 years later. No animals live there.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


New guy to this thread. I have both games currently downloaded from Steam, but I haven't gotten very far on either (5 minutes in CoP and 7 minutes in SoC). I just can't seem to get into it. Any advice for me to keep playing? Got these games in the $10 for both sale a few months back and don't want the money to go to waste.



Although CoP is also great, it's far better to play SoC as your first Stalker experience. Make lots of MANUAL saves so you don't have to keep replaying when you die. And ... just keep playing, try to progress the main story line.

It's a little tough to figure out the UI and game mechanics at first but trust me, once you get a ways into it and start getting the hang of it, getting some good gear (armor/guns), the game just gets awesome. The gunfights, the 'open world', the storyline, the RPG elements, the scares ... it's my favorite game of all time, and I've played a TON of games. BTW, you should install the Complete mod if you haven't already done so.

A lot of players gave up on SoC early in the game cause it's pretty hard to stay alive and figure out what to do, but its totally worth sticking with and playing through. It gets really cool, and has a ton of replay value.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


I've been trying to get into STALKER: CoP but found the gameplay boring and lonely. I'm not even sure what to do. I found one of the downed choppers.


Have you gone to the ship (Skadovsk) yet? That's the main hub on the first map, lots of people to give you various missions and stuff ... should be pretty easy to figure out what you need to be doing if you go there and talk to everyone. The goal of the game is to investigate all the downed choppers and eventually get to Pripyat to catch a ride out of the Zone.

Anomalies are best to avoid until you get yourself at least a 'Bear' detector, or, even better, a 'Veles' detector. The detector you have in the beginning is junk and will just get you killed if you try to go artifact hunting with it. Once you get a good detector though you can find valuable artifacts in the anamolies and sell them for cash (or some of them are good to equip for stat bonuses ... although you pretty much have to find some -radiation artifacts first to offset the radiation that all the good artifacts put off).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjolnir*


Recent news article with footage of chernobyl both past and present.

http://video.pbs.org/video/1862529183/#

Watch it. It's really good and features many of the locations in Stalker. They go into the red forest and the geiger counter isn't clicking, it's screaming. 500x radiation level 25 years later. No animals live there.


Gotta like how laid back the people are so long afterward. The Russian government ignored a lot of the safety measures that the Japanese insisted upon. Though that one plant cut a lot of corners in their own right.

Hmmm maybe we'll be able to fend off Blood Suckers and Controllers in real life soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vargess

Came across a text file that had some minidump files in the same folder. Not sure what it means, but my E drive is a recovery partition? Has nothing to do with this..

Quote:



* Detected CPU: GenuineIntel P3 family, F6/M14/S5, 1596.00 mhz, 22-clk 'rdtsc'
* CPU Features: RDTSC, MMX, SSE, SSE2

Initializing File System...
using fs-ltx fsgame.ltx
--found external arch mp_military_2.xdb0
FS: 48724 files cached, 9428Kb memory used.
Init FileSystem 18.446781 sec
'xrCore' build 3188, Oct 26 2007

Initializing Engine...
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
*! Cannot open script file [user.ltx]*
Starting INPUT device...
Loading DLL: xrRender_R1.dll
Loading DLL: xrGame.dll
! Unable to find InstallUserName entry in registry
* [win32]: free[4017468 K], reserved[66604 K], committed[110168 K]
* [ D3D ]: textures[0 K]
* [x-ray]: crt heap[18218 K], process heap[2687 K], game lua[0 K], engine lua[0 K], render[0 K]
* [x-ray]: economy: strings[8788 K], smem[0 K]
Executing config-script "c:\\program files (x86)\\steam\\steamapps\\common\\stalker shadow of chernobyl\\gamedata\\config\\default_controls.ltx" ...
[c:\\program files (x86)\\steam\\steamapps\\common\\stalker shadow of chernobyl\\gamedata\\config\\default_controls.ltx] successfully loaded.
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
*! Cannot open script file [user.ltx]*
SOUND: OpenAL: enumerate devices...
SOUND: OpenAL: EnumerationExtension Present
devices Generic Hardware
SOUND: OpenAL: system default SndDevice name is Generic Hardware
SOUND: OpenAL: default SndDevice name set to Generic Software
SOUND: OpenAL: All available devices:
1. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1 (default)
2. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1 (default)
SOUND: OpenAL: SelectBestDevice is Generic Software 1.1
SOUND: OpenAL: Required device: Generic Software. Created device: Generic Software.
* sound: EAX 2.0 extension: absent
* sound: EAX 2.0 deferred: absent
* sound : cache: 32773 kb, 3805 lines, 8820 bpl
Starting RENDER device...
* GPU [vendor:1002]-[device:68A0]: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series
* GPU driver: 8.17.10.1065
* CREATE: DeviceREF: 1
* Vertex Processor: PURE HARDWARE
* Texture memory: 3790 M
* DDI-level: 9.0
* GPU shading: vs(fffe0300/3.0/30), ps(ffff0300/3.0/30)
* GPU vertex cache: unrecognized, 16
* DVB created: 1536K
* DIB created: 512K
count of .thm files=345
load time=803 ms
* distortion: used, dev(30),need(14)
* SSample: 1024x768
* SSample: enabled
- r__tf_aniso 4
- r1_tf_mipbias 0.
Starting engine...

FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression : fatal error
[error]Function : CInifile::r_section
[error]File : E:\\stalker\\sources\runk\\xrCore\\Xr_ini.cpp
[error]Line : 342
[error]Description : <no expression>
[error]Arguments : Can't open section 'flares_artistpavel_meteor'

stack trace:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Came across a text file that had some minidump files in the same folder. Not sure what it means, but my E drive is a recovery partition? Has nothing to do with this..


Have you tried opening a new game? Not that it's gonna help in your case but maybe...









Also if you're running XFire you might disable it... nvm my bad I din't realize you were running NVidia.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Have you tried opening a new game? Not that it's gonna help in your case but maybe...









Also if you're running XFire you might disable it... nvm my bad I din't realize you were running NVidia.









~Ceadder










Actually, I am running crossfire. My laptop has 2 5870's in it.







All I am doing is new game. I can't even get the game to initialize, that is the problem. The engine keeps crashing out on me. I just re-did the whole thing again and I got the user.ltx file to load this time, but got other errors.








This mod might just not like my laptop..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Actually, I am running crossfire. My laptop has 2 5870's in it.







All I am doing is new game. I can't even get the game to initialize, that is the problem. The engine keeps crashing out on me. I just re-did the whole thing again and I got the user.ltx file to load this time, but got other errors.








This mod might just not like my laptop..










Try disabling XFire then. Not sure it will help, but my Bro plays Civ V on his Notebook which has a 5670 in it. So if he can run that I doubt this mod would mess with you with a 5870. I've seen people say that XFire was an issue though so give it a whirl. The worst that could happen has already happened.









Oh and if you're running it via Steam you MIGHT have to download any updates. Friend of mine was having issues trying to run Sniper on his notebook so much so that he was ready to contact Steam and demand a refund. He called me and I went over to find that he hadn't updated. Talked him through it and _VIOLA!_ he was up and running in no time.









~Ceadder


----------



## 45nm

*Call of Pripyat Dead City Mod:*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBFagNr55dw&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]
*
Dead City Mod Call of Pripyat v. 4.80 от 26/02/11
Представляем новую версию мода - New Version of this mod is presented
Разработан: Dead City Team - Developers
Сайт проекта: http://www.dcm-team.ucoz.ru - Website
Стабильность: 99% - Stability
Вылет при пререходе с Радара на любую локацию. - Crashes upon transition from Radar to any other map
Исправление: просто запустить заново игру и загрузить автосохранение. - Fixed. Launching game from new and loading from autosave.

Оптимальные параметры:
Монитор: 1280х1024 или 1024х768 - Recommended monitor resolutions.
ОЗУ: 3 ГБ +++ - Memory recommended/optimal
ЦПУ: 2,7 ГГц - Processor speed recommended/optimal
Видео: 512 МБ - Video memory recommended/optimal
Версия игры: 1.6.00 - Version of CoP recommended/optimal
Освещение: Динамическое - Dynamic lighting recommended/optimal
Детализация: максимальная - Detailization set to Maximum recommended/optimal

Новые: - New locations
- Локации: Лиманск, Рыжий Лес, Радар, Янтарь, Лаборатории Х-10, Х-12, Х-16, X-17, Мертвый Город, Армейские Склады, Восточная Припять, Госпиталь, ЧАЭС
- Квесты: 140 - New quests
- Оружие: 88 - 88 New Weapons
- Группировки: Аномалы, Ветер, О-Сознание, ASF-A11, Ренегаты, Альфа-Псы, Последний День - New Groups
- Броня: 11 - New Armor
- Аномалии: Электро-Смерть, Торрид, Лед, Пси-Разрыв, Зона Монолита - New Anomalies
- Погода: Шторм, Время Ужаса, Пси-Разрядка, Чернобыльская Атмосфера - New Weather
- Еда: 30 - New Food
- Артефакты: 45 - New Artifacts
- НПС: 40 - New NPC's
- Тайники: 30 - 30 New Tactics
- Монстры: излом, зомби, кошка, библиотекарь, лабораторный призрак - New Mutants/Monsters

Изменения:
- Совершенно новый выброс - New Emissions
- Динамические аномалии - Dynamic Anomalies
- Музыка на ВСЕХ базах - Music for all Genres
- Звуковая атмосферность: окружающие звуки из ТЧ, новые звуки оружия, грома и пр. - New Sounds and Atmosphere
- Отлично проработаная погода: в ясную погоду высокая видимость, в пасмурную ниже а в дождь или туман практически нулевая. - Reworked Dynamic Weather
- Летняя атмосфера - Summer Atmosphere
- Динамический HUD - Dynamic Hud
- По всем локациям разбросаны аномалии и артефакты (как в ТЧ) - Anomalies/Artifacts in all locations
- Замена текстур всего оружия и большинства НПС и монстров - Reworked/Transformed textures of all weapons and Mutants/Monsters.
- Очень много приятных мелочей! - Many small pleasant things present.

Исправления: - Changelog
- Все вылеты версии 4.20 - Crashes fixed from 4.20
- Имена НПС - Names for NPC's changed
- Удален мат (в большенстве случаев) - Deleted Mat
- Удалена читерская еда - Deleted a certain food
- Удалены читерские артефакты - Deleted certain artifacts
- Удален "Повелитель зоны" - Removed Marked by the Zone
- "Аномальный" лидер Ветра -
- ТТХ оружия - Changed something about TTX weaponry
- Имена оружия и описание - Changed weapon names and descriptions
- Отсутствие ясного ночного неба - Fixed night sky presence which lacked a certain color
- Выброс на всех новых локациях - Fixed emissions on all new maps
- Прозрачный инвентарь - Achievement for Brilliant Inventor
- По-мелочи - Small fixes here and there

Вопросы и ответы: - QA
В.: На новых локациях бегает (или отсутствует) земля. Что делать? - On the new maps the maps are missing land. What should I do ?
О.: Характерно для статичного освещения. Поставьте динамическое освещение
- Its typical for Static lighting. Enable dynamic lighting.

В.: Вылет на локации Мертвый Город. Что делать? - Crashes upon the Dead City what should I do ?
О.: Не стрелять во все подряд! В Мертвом Городе возможны вылеты при стрельбе по деревьям и стенам. - Don't shoot everywhere. It is possible to crash when you shoot the wood or the walls.

В.: Я нашел стабильный вылет. Что делать? - I found a crash while the mod was Stable what should I do ?
О.: Перейдите на сайт www.dcm-team.ucoz.ru и на форуме создайте тему с описанием вылета И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО С ЛОГОМ!!! При отсутствие лога сообщение будет удалено.
- Go to this website and make a new topic with the following topic parameters. If you do not have the Bloodsucker lair included in the topic the topic will be deleted.

В.: Я хочу стать челеном вашей команды. Куда обратится? - How can I apply to your team
О.: На оф. сайте, в форуме есть соответствующяя тема. Нам очень нужен персонал! - We are looking for people. Please use our forums with the required topic to apply.

Авторы работ, которые так или иначе использовались в моде: - Mod authors would like to thank the following people:
- AMK-TEAM
- Sin!
- F.I.L.O.S.O.F
- ХЕМУЛЬ-БРОДЯГА
- DarkOman
- Johann
- Kostya-V
- monster kill
- TGN
- S.t.A.l.K.e.Z
- Kanniball
- jediknight
- Ghost
- НеЗнАкОмОчКа
- [prototype]
- Cromm Cruac
- Rulix aka Bak
- ElCronos
- Rekongstor
Просьба напомнить, если забыл кого. - If I forgot to mention anyone please remind about that.

Скачать с торрента - Download from torrent
*
http://u.to/W7HP

http://ap-pro.ru/load/zov_pipjati/mody/dead_city_mod_cop_v_4_80/16-1-0-294

http://narod.ru/disk/7136369001/Setup_mertvyi_gorod_480_full.exe.html

*Translations are done. I may have omitted or excluded certain material which I felt presents no need for translations. Enjoy.*


----------



## Xazen

I am starting STALKER for the first time, playing Shadow of Chernobyl. However, I'm not sure what difficultly to play on. Is there a setting the game is somewhat intended for or not really? I don't want to be able to easily destroy everything however I also don't want to get stuck in impossible situations that take 100 attempts to get through. I just want to have a good experience.

Sorry, that seemed to be long winded for such a simple question. Anything else I should know before I start this game?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;12954120*
> I am starting STALKER for the first time, playing Shadow of Chernobyl. However, I'm not sure what difficultly to play on. Is there a setting the game is somewhat intended for or not really? I don't want to be able to easily destroy everything however I also don't want to get stuck in impossible situations that take 100 attempts to get through. I just want to have a good experience.
> 
> Sorry, that seemed to be long winded for such a simple question. Anything else I should know before I start this game?


Play it at base level or the next level up. You go any higher you better save every time you accomplish something. There is a Controller cave that if you don't save before you go in you may not like the outcome and will be forced to weather an Emission outside.









And trust me you will not be able to destroy anything but Hamsters easily those are one shot kills everything else duck and cover and hope to hell you have enough ammo so you don't have to go to first option which is your trusty knife.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12954246*
> Play it at base level or the next level up. You go any higher you better save every time you accomplish something. There is a Controller cave that if you don't save before you go in you may not like the outcome and will be forced to weather an Emission outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trust me you will not be able to destroy anything but Hamsters easily those are one shot kills everything else duck and cover and hope to hell you have enough ammo so you don't have to go to first option which is your trusty knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So would you say the lowest one (novice) or the one right above that (stalker). I was thinking I would go with stalker.


----------



## mrfajita

You can adjust the difficulty any time in game. Start on Stalker, put it down to easy if something is hard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrfajita;12955800*
> You can adjust the difficulty any time in game. Start on Stalker, put it down to easy if something is hard.


Meh put it on Stalker and gut it out if it's too hard.









Could always play Master level for a short bit to give you some perspective. Preferrably after you've saved in between quitting the game and logging out.

Just make sure to change it back before logging out.









I noticed that when playing Master, the AI shots are a TON more accurate, so for me the best advice I could give anybody is to have cover handy when dealing with more than one enemy and to keep moving.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## claymanhb

I just can't get into it! I've tried and I love fallout!. My copy might be in the freebie section soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;12958359*
> I just can't get into it! I've tried and I love fallout!. My copy might be in the freebie section soon.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How far did you get? What is making you stop?


----------



## BradleyW

Stalker 1 and 3 were amazing. I loved storyline for COP and the ending was great with many twists and turns. I will not say anything in detail due to those who are yet to play the game. COP was bloddy brilliant in every way!


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12958574*
> How far did you get? What is making you stop?


Got to the ship. Bored.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;12958653*
> Got to the ship. Bored.


Well that would be the very first mission you get, 5 min into the game ;p

Find your personal box, talk to some people in the bar then go find the helicopters. There are hours of exploring and tons of artifacts and items to be found around Skadovsk.

I spent like 3 days on this map alone. Maybe it isn't your thing, but that is literally like what, 2% into the game?


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12958765*
> Well that would be the very first mission you get, 5 min into the game ;p
> 
> Find your personal box, talk to some people in the bar then go find the helicopters. There are hours of exploring and tons of artifacts and items to be found around Skadovsk.
> 
> I spent like 3 days on this map alone. Maybe it isn't your thing, but that is literally like what, 2% into the game?


I just started over. I played a few months ago, got to one of the crashed heli's, spent a few minutes trying to figure out what to do and was killed by an emission or something.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


I just started over. I played a few months ago, got to one of the crashed heli's, spent a few minutes trying to figure out what to do and was killed by an emission or something.


That's how the game opens. Most people run to the heli, look around, figure out what is going on, then the first emission hits. You are supposed to run for cover, which probably leads you to Skadovsk (your homebase in Zaton). You only need to get near the chopper and hit E, or whatever you've assigned as USE to investigate it and complete that task.

There will be an emission once per 24 hours, you'll notice when you start hearing very eerie deep bass rumblings, and when it gets even closer, sirens will kick on and a yellow indicator will show on your minimap displaying safe areas to hide until it is over.

I honestly predict when they will be and use the beds in Skadovsk to skip them sometimes. You'll get a message when you wake up that says "An emission has recently occurred in the zone"

This sounds like classic STALKER turning people off by poorly introducing them to the concepts. If you have any interest in the game, push through this section and get set up in Skadovsk, investigate the choppers and start looking around Zaton.

At that point the game starts to open up with new weapons, places, etc. Then the area after that is kind of where the official meat appears to begin.


----------



## claymanhb

Will do. I want to get into it because of everything I hear about it. Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Keep at it man you'll get to where you'll be like "Fallout?







What's Fallout?"









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TMallory

Anyone see that video of STALKER remade in CryEngine 2? Looked pretty cool. I'd like to see some kind of destructible environment physics system in STALKER 2


----------



## 45nm

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *TMallory*   Anyone see that video of STALKER remade in CryEngine 2? Looked pretty cool. I'd like to see some kind of destructible environment physics system in STALKER 2







  
If you are referring to the following:

  
 



  



 
I can confirm that I have viewed/seen it.


----------



## Mjolnir

Wild Radioactive Boars rampage across eastern europe.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,709345,00.html
Quote:


> It's no secret that Germany has a wild boar problem. Stories of marauding pigs hit the headlines with startling regularity: Ten days ago, a wild boar attacked a wheelchair-bound man in a park in Berlin; in early July, a pack of almost two dozen of the animals repeatedly marched into the eastern German town of Eisenach, frightening residents and keeping police busy; and on Friday morning, a German highway was closed for hours after 10 wild boar broke through a fence and waltzed onto the road.
> 
> Even worse, though, almost a quarter century after the Chernobyl nuclear meltdown in Ukraine, a good chunk of Germany's wild boar population remains slightly radioactive


Not just a game, is it? The zone is a real place. Is that (in part) what makes this series so compelling?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Whether or not the zone is a real place, even if it were made up it is still an amazing environment to explore and survive in. It's got some pretty decent mod support, there really aren't any other games quite like it. It can be very challenging and rewarding to just stay alive.

Lots of things that make this series compelling. It is a bit different though and it can definitely put some people off when they first start.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12958765*
> Well that would be the very first mission you get, 5 min into the game ;p
> 
> Find your personal box, talk to some people in the bar then go find the helicopters. There are hours of exploring and tons of artifacts and items to be found around Skadovsk.
> 
> I spent like 3 days on this map alone. Maybe it isn't your thing, but that is literally like what, 2% into the game?


Going to Skadovsk ... it's not even 2% ... more like .002% ... it's like the first thing you're supposed to do.

So I imagine you finished CoP _02 ... I never saw you mention what you thought of the game?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Going to Skadovsk ... it's not even 2% ... more like .002% ... it's like the first thing you're supposed to do.

So I imagine you finished CoP _02 ... I never saw you mention what you thought of the game?


Dude, I've been getting bent over at work for like 2 weeks. I'm still working the first missions in the Jupiter map!

I'm going to put some time in this weekend, hopefully. Thusfar, however, they've made the gameplay a lot more solid. Artifact hunting is awesome, upgrade system is awesome. They retained the gunplay and beefed up the complexity of the maps. The quests are infinitely better executed than in SoC.

I really only see improvements and besides getting some characteristic character model bugs, I have nothing to complain about at all. I'll definitely be putting in a blurb when I finish ;p


----------



## Section-9

Read more about it here::
http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77485
http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadi...tuser=0&page=1

  
 



  



 
*Concept Art:*









*In-game:*


----------



## Xealot

^ Holy crap!


----------



## Rangerscott

Looks like a Winner section-9.


----------



## Ceadderman

I hope that's the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game. But if it is I would start it and get lost in the atmosphere.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Anyone seem to have a framerate problem with the SOC Complete Mod and the latest NVIDIA release drivers? For some reason my game seems like its running in slow motion now...it's kinda weird because I get smooth performance on COP using the Complete Mod with all the details on max.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Fixed...for some reason it doesn't like when you force AA thru the NVidia Control Panel...turned it back off to application controlled and its smooth as butter now.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Fixed...for some reason it doesn't like when you force AA thru the NVidia Control Panel...turned it back off to application controlled and its smooth as butter now.










Forcing AA through NVCP/CCC has never worked in any Stalker game. AA can only be done in-game (and none of them do AA in DX9 mode afaik). Same with Cryengine 2. And the Half-Life 2 games. And lots of other games actually ...


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;13015906*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more about it here::
> http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77485
> http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=65563&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Concept Art:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In-game:*


From what I can recount there is currently 3 Russian Themed Modifications for the Cry Engine 2.
*
a)Sector 23
b) Cryzone Metro
c) Russia 2028
*


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow that looks awesome.. I thought it was Stalker 2 screens or something


----------



## Nukaazul

I got Cop and Soc, I'll be playing Soc first.
What mods should I get for my first time playing?Should I just play it vanilla with no mods?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nukaazul*


I got Cop and Soc, I'll be playing Soc first.
What mods should I get for my first time playing?Should I just play it vanilla with no mods?


Play vanilla first. So you can appreciate Complete that much more.









~Ceadder


----------



## JPJ5624

Always play without mods if it's your first time.


----------



## Nukaazul

Well..I was talking about graphic mods really.I should of specified that, xD.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nukaazul*


Well..I was talking about graphic mods really.I should of specified that, xD.










Complete is more than a graphics mod.

I suggest you play it stock, or with a shaders mod like float32 or sky4ce. There's a few texture (only) mods around, but they sort of change the atmosphere somehow. There's something just so amazingly soviet about the stock textures and stuff.. idk how to explain it.


----------



## Nukaazul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Complete is more than a graphics mod.

I suggest you play it stock, or with a shaders mod like float32 or sky4ce. There's a few texture (only) mods around, but they sort of change the atmosphere somehow. There's something just so amazingly soviet about the stock textures and stuff.. idk how to explain it.


Maybe it's because it lets your imagination lead on.
Just like how some older games seemed better with worse graphics because the atmosphere changes when there is better and it fills in that void of what you could of imagined.


----------



## Nukaazul

I can't even get the game to run, it keeps crashing.
Someone told me just to download 2012 complete mod or something like that to fix it.
Edit:I did and it's still not working..rawwwr.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukaazul;13065238*
> I got Cop and Soc, I'll be playing Soc first.
> What mods should I get for my first time playing?Should I just play it vanilla with no mods?


Definitely the oblivion lost mod.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukaazul;13066192*
> I can't even get the game to run, it keeps crashing.
> Someone told me just to download 2012 complete mod or something like that to fix it.
> Edit:I did and it's still not working..rawwwr.


Do a complete uninstall of the game.

Then re-install only the game.

Restart system... don't know if this will help but anything is possible and it's worth a try.

Then assuming you get at least as far as the main screen, go to options graphics and dial everything to minimum specs since it sounds like you're having compatability issues of some sort. Not sure where it is but it's somewhere in your settings I imagine. If you have to dial your DX level back, save and restart the game. When you start up set it to either the 1st or second difficulty setting. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. can be quite difficult when you first start out due to lack of ammo and base hardware/protection ratings.









Anyway don't install 2012 complete yet because it has issues of its own that need to be addressed which are also Graphics based. So one step at a time Danielsan. Wax on Wax off, Wax on Wax off... again... again...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nukaazul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Do a complete uninstall of the game.

Wax on Wax off, Wax on Wax off... again... again...









~Ceadder










Ye, every-time I would change my settings it would turn to a black screen..So I thought it was crashing but it wasn't..It just takes like five minutes for settings to be changed every time.
(Sorry for the grammar, it's 6 in the morning and I can't see what I'm typing(Contacts not in))

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Definitely the oblivion lost mod.


I tried it just now, for some reason it's having compatibility issues.Help me please


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nukaazul*


Ye, every-time I would change my settings it would turn to a black screen..So I thought it was crashing but it wasn't..It just takes like five minutes for settings to be changed every time.
(Sorry for the grammar, it's 6 in the morning and I can't see what I'm typing(Contacts not in))

I tried it just now, for some reason it's having compatibility issues.Help me please










Seriously bruh, uninstall and reinstall. It's gonna take some reading to get Complete on properly I think. Meanwhile you can check out CoP vanilla and get a feel for what you're in for with the better setup.










~Ceadder


----------



## Nukaazul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Seriously bruh, uninstall and reinstall. It's gonna take some reading to get Complete on properly I think. Meanwhile you can check out CoP vanilla and get a feel for what you're in for with the better setup.









~Ceadder










Dude, I got it to work.It just takes five minutes for it to start the game..After that, no pauses.
Thanks for all the help though







.
(Edit:The mod was super easy to install anyway, all I did was push install and it was done, lol)


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay kewl but you won't appreciate the work as much.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mjolnir

Looks like the world is gonna get a second Zone of Exclusion


----------



## 45nm

Highly recommend checking out Dead City Mod for CoP. Never have encountered or witnessed such a Mod that brings the Zone to Life in the aspect of a Nightmare/Hellish perspective.


----------



## Anarqi

I would like to join this club. I have Stalker, but don't own the 2 expansions though. But I really love this game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarqi;13249695*
> I would like to join this club. I have Stalker, but don't own the 2 expansions though. But I really love this game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM mrfajita and he'll add you.









Welcome.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

I love CoP so far. I got to sink many an hour into it this weekend, and I think I'm done with Jupiter and ready to head to Pripyat. There are several things that I haven't "figured out", but I'm not consulting any guides, etc until my second play through.

But this one is really getting to me. I found it stashed in a fairly hidden container behind a breakable wall in the Jupiter Plant. I can't interact with it at all. *Without giving it away*, is this some errant piece of the game or is it functional at some point???


----------



## chia233




----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13265015*
> I love CoP so far. I got to sink many an hour into it this weekend, and I think I'm done with Jupiter and ready to head to Pripyat. There are several things that I haven't "figured out", but I'm not consulting any guides, etc until my second play through.
> 
> But this one is really getting to me. I found it stashed in a fairly hidden container behind a breakable wall in the Jupiter Plant. I can't interact with it at all. *Without giving it away*, is this some errant piece of the game or is it functional at some point???


I'm not sure where you found that but mebbe you should talk to the scientists. I'm pretty sure that's got something to do with the Monolith. Which will become clearer when you're in Pripyat. But since I never found that I've no real idea about the possible quest that it's related to. And since there are only two avenues to go with in Jupiter I'd suss those out first.

The thing that really annoys me about the unmodded game is that you can't take quest items and put them in your box. And if you approach the end of a quest too early the anticipated result drops by the wayside never to occur.









Well anyhoo, check with the Monolith(make sure to save beforehand) and the scientists.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

We'll see, depending on what's in store at the end of the main Jupiter quests, I hope to be in Pripyat tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13267017*
> The thing that really annoys me about the unmodded game is that you can't take quest items and put them in your box


Yeah, I took all the scientist sensor missions at once and was overloaded because I couldn't drop all the sensors.

That was fun.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13267607*
> We'll see, depending on what's in store at the end of the main Jupiter quests, I hope to be in Pripyat tonight.
> 
> Yeah, I took all the scientist sensor missions at once and was overloaded because I couldn't drop all the sensors.
> 
> That was fun.










I did the same thing. But I dropped most of the extra ammo I had in my box as well as a couple of weapons that I really didn't need to carry around with me. Made things a bit easier. By time I got back I found that I could sell off what I'd picked up to the inhabitants. It's nice having 200k before I even go to Pripyat. You get access to all kinds of cool gear when you've got money. Made it easier to kill the Mutant Dwarves in the tunnel.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13267782*
> Made it easier to kill the Mutant Dwarves in the tunnel.


That was a VERY HARD fight, until I discovered how to cheat the AI.

They suffer from the same condition controllers suffered from in SoC. If you run up to them with the knife, they can only rely on incredibly weak melee attacks. What took several minutes, health packs and almost all my ammunition in the first few tries took me literally 30 seconds using the knife.

I didn't even need to use a health pack =/

Although I tried on a controller and got smashed. Their melee damage is considerably higher than in SoC.
Quote:


> It's nice having 200k before I even go to Pripyat.


I don't know if it is the same in vanilla, but that is my major criticism of the game. I'm still in Jupiter and I have enough money to buy out Nimble, 50+ health packs, 50+ antirads, VSS Vintorez, AS Val, FIVE Armsel Protectas, A Grosa, custom shotgun, the list goes on.

I've had good armor\nightvision and scoped\silenced weapons since the first map. Since I got he Svarog detector, I don't even pay attention to anomalies I just run through them and snatch up the artifacts. I haven't payed attention to radiation since I got my first antirad artifact, which is essentially the only one I use when I'm not in an anomaly (rad -4).

I had to earn all that, but it was much easier than in SoC where you have little more than a toy gun and a tshirt for some pretty involved firefights, and a scoped weapon with nightvision felt like the first time you had some control over your environment.


----------



## Anarqi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13267861*
> That was a VERY HARD fight, until I discovered how to cheat the AI.
> 
> They suffer from the same condition controllers suffered from in SoC. If you run up to them with the knife, they can only rely on incredibly weak melee attacks. What took several minutes, health packs and almost all my ammunition in the first few tries took me literally 30 seconds using the knife.
> 
> I didn't even need to use a health pack =/
> 
> Although I tried on a controller and got smashed. Their melee damage is considerably higher than in SoC.
> 
> I don't know if it is the same in vanilla, but that is my major criticism of the game. I'm still in Jupiter and I have enough money to buy out Nimble, 50+ health packs, 50+ antirads, VSS Vintorez, AS Val, FIVE Armsel Protectas, A Grosa, custom shotgun, the list goes on.
> 
> I've had good armor\nightvision and scoped\silenced weapons since the first map. Since I got he Svarog detector, I don't even pay attention to anomalies I just run through them and snatch up the artifacts. I haven't payed attention to radiation since I got my first antirad artifact, which is essentially the only one I use when I'm not in an anomaly (rad -4).


Wow, that's a great tip about that melee exploit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

I used 2 weapons. I used the M4 variant with scope on it to pick the fight. Got them at the base of the 1st set of stairs sniped at them to get their guard up and immediately slotted the RPG and hit them with a rocket. Rinsed and repeated for a 2nd time. Both of them dead in under 2 minutes.









I knew about the knife but I don't like mixing it up with the knife unless I've got the detector out and I'm out of pistol ammo. Which rarely happens. Still playing vanilla and yup its exactly the same for money. But then it should be since as long as you have the weapons you can get any bit of ammo you want at the base in Pripyat. Including RPG and Mounted Grenade launchers.

I think the only way I really have a problem with it is if there were more areas to be explored. Since not everyone knows how many areas or what's in store for them when they get deeper into the Zone, I'll not drop a bunch of spoilers. But yeah the dwarves were pretty simple even in the hardest setting. But you also can get killed pretty quickly in Hardcore setting. Those suckers hit you with anything once or twice(depending on the damage rating of the item) and you're toast. So I don't even tempt fate by attacking them head on with a knife.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 45nm

For those interested in the Comprehensive Dead City Mod here is the link:

*Note: Must be registered to view additional material on the web page.

http://dcm-team.ucoz.ru/

http://ap-pro.ru/forum/36-803-1

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr3&thm_page=1&thm_id=4488&sec_id=19&offset=240
Quote:


> Dead City 4.80/Mertvy City 4.80
> 
> The new version of the global modification of the Dead City Team
> Platform: Call of Pripyat 06/01/2000
> System Requirements: Windows XP SP3;
> Pentium IV 2,2 GHz / Athlon XP 2200 +;
> 2000 MB RAM (recommended);
> 300 MB free hard disk space (min 25% free disk space);
> DirectX 8.0 - compatible graphics card of GeForce 5900/Radeon 9600 XT;
> DirectX 9.0 - compatible sound card;
> Keyboard, Mouse
> Established STALKER: Call of Pripyat with patch 01/06/2000
> Lighting: Dynamic
> Detailing: The maximum
> 
> Features:
> - Location: Limansk, Red Forest, Radar, Yantar, Laboratories X-10 X-12 X-16, X-17, Dead City, Army Warehouses, East Pripyat, hospital, Chernobyl
> - Quests: 140
> - Weapons: 88
> - Grouping: anomalies, Wind, On-Consciousness, ASF-A11, renegades, Alpha Dogs, The Last Day
> - Armor: 11
> - Anomalies: Electro-Death, Torrid, Ice, psi Break, Zone Monolith
> - Weather: Storm, Time of Terror, psi discharge, the Chernobyl Atmosphere
> - Food: 30
> - Artifacts: 45
> - NPC: 40
> - Secrets: 30
> - Monsters: a break, zombies, cat, librarian, laboratory phantom
> - Brand new release
> - Dynamic anomalies
> - Music for All Databases
> - Ambient Sound: ambient sounds from the PM, the new weapon sounds, thunder, etc.
> - Excellent weather is well conceived: in fair weather, high visibility in overcast below and in the rain or fog practically zero.
> - Summer atmosphere
> - Dynamic HUD
> - At all locations scattered anomalies and artifacts (as in PM)
> - Replacing textures of all weapons and most of the NPCs and monsters
> - A lot of pleasant things!


This isn't a simple modification. It adds countless new items and features to Call of Pripyat. It also adds maps such as Limansk , SoC Pripyat , The Radar and the Chernobyl NPP to CoP Dead City. I have not encountered such a frightening or such a horrific modification such as this. This brings the true reality and Hell to the Zone.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


For those interested in the Comprehensive Dead City Mod here is the link:

*Note: Must be registered to view additional material on the web page.

http://dcm-team.ucoz.ru/

http://ap-pro.ru/forum/36-803-1

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=...=19&offset=240

This isn't a simple modification. It adds countless new items and features to Call of Pripyat. It also adds maps such as Limansk , SoC Pripyat , The Radar and the Chernobyl NPP to CoP Dead City. I have not encountered such a frightening or such a horrific modification such as this. This brings the true reality and Hell to the Zone.


Thanks for the links. Can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## =Tac=

Will the dead city mod also work with the complete mod?


----------



## Droogie

Just purchased all 3 games. Can't wait to finally play them.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Just purchased all 3 games. Can't wait to finally play them.


You won't be disappointed.

So far I've gotten up to lab x18 in SoC. I quit because it scared the piss out of me. I started playing Call of Pripyat and got up near the end.

Now I've beaten x-18 for the first time. Woot! One thing, can you actually join Duty? Everytime I try to pass those guards they open fire and barman doesn't say anything.

CoP is my favorite so far. It pwns SoC imo.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;13314744*
> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> So far I've gotten up to lab x18 in SoC. I quit because it scared the piss out of me. I started playing Call of Pripyat and got up near the end.
> 
> Now I've beaten x-18 for the first time. Woot! One thing, can you actually join Duty? Everytime I try to pass those guards they open fire and barman doesn't say anything.
> 
> CoP is my favorite so far. It pwns SoC imo.


Lab X-18 is just where SoC *starts* getting really good, and is only like 1/4 of the way through, esp. counting the 'real' ending section.

You can't compare the two when you've really only played one









CoP rocks, don't get me wrong, but SoC is the masterpiece of the three.

X-18 was the only time I've ever actually been legitimately freaked out playing a video game, to the point where I actually quit playing and waited for daylight. It's not that scary when the sun is shining, but all alone, at night (as I was), playing it my first time ... it's like, whoa, man ... there's some crazy stuff going on down there!


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya STALKER is epic! Been playing the last couple of days. I am hooked!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;13314744*
> CoP is my favorite so far. It pwns SoC imo.


CoP is excellent and is definitely a step forward (I've played up until getting to Pripyat in CoP).

But if you haven't got past X-18 in SoC, boy are you in for it!

Strap on your diaper and turn out the lights, its about the get crazy. I second X-18 being one of the only times in a game that I've just come to be aware that I'm sweating and my hand aches from gripping my mouse and pounding WASD. Sometimes, STALKER puts together events that are just too excellent to be scripted. The last half of SoC is probably the best part of any shooter I've ever played.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is there a thread or some place that lists Must Have modes for the STALKER games? Maybe the OP can be expanded to list some of the big ones that we discuss in here, rather than them getting buried away.

I saw a few mentioned in here that sounded great, but were either hard to download (downloading multiple files) or rather large. A complete modlist wouldn't be feasible or necessary, just maybe some of the recent ones listed, and the ones that make the most changes, such as the Complete mods, LURK, OL, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Is there a thread or some place that lists Must Have modes for the STALKER games? Maybe the OP can be expanded to list some of the big ones that we discuss in here, rather than them getting buried away.

I saw a few mentioned in here that sounded great, but were either hard to download (downloading multiple files) or rather large. A complete modlist wouldn't be feasible or necessary, just maybe some of the recent ones listed, and the ones that make the most changes, such as the Complete mods, LURK, OL, etc.


2nded.









~Ceadder


----------



## Droogie

K. Started playing CoP, and I'm stumped as to how to get to the crash site that's on the plateau. I've run around everywhere, and got owned by some guys that told me to get out during an emission.









Don't think I'm complaining here or anything. I thoroughly enjoyed getting owned while still being freaked out over the weird mutant human things in gas masks that were growling at me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13326073*
> K. Started playing CoP, and I'm stumped as to how to get to the crash site that's on the plateau. I've run around everywhere, and got owned by some guys that told me to get out during an emission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I'm complaining here or anything. I thoroughly enjoyed getting owned while still being freaked out over the weird mutant human things in gas masks that were growling at me.


Go talk to Beard at the Skadovsk. He'll point you in the right direction.









The mutants with the gas masks are called Snorks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13326488*
> Go talk to Beard at the Skadovsk. He'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mutants with the gas masks are called Snorks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I call them disturbing.


----------



## wooly

can anyone link the must have mods for clear sky and soc?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;13328361*
> can anyone link the must have mods for clear sky and soc?


Clear Sky complete from artist Pavel?


----------



## Levesque

I'm almost done with COP Complete. Now in Prypiat sniping Monolith lunatics.









And SoC Complete and CS Complete were 2 of my all time favorites games.


----------



## chevymeister

SoC pissed me off. I completed x-18 and west to the load out west of the bar to x-16. 4 snorks attacked me right at spawn, instantly killed me and loaded me back out to the bar. Now everytime I load, I have my guy standing there with -100 health and his bolts out and I can't move.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Rule #1: Have multiple saves.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


I call them disturbing.











Droog, you just started on the series, right?

Did I not make the point clear enough to you that you should be playing SoC FIRST

















So you've already been introduced to snorks ... this means you're already starting to ruin the magic of the SoC experience.

You're supposed to meet your first ever Snork down in Lab X-18, the freaky part me and _02 have been talking about.

In CS and CoP all the monsters are introduced in a totally haphazard, random way. In SoC they bring introduce them all at the 'right' times ... but these parts won't be nearly as cool/scary if you've already met all the beasties in random locations in your travels in CoP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Rule #1: Have multiple saves.


Indeed it is. In fact I'm pretty sure I'm on record saying this like 10 times in this thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


CoP is excellent and is definitely a step forward (I've played up until getting to Pripyat in CoP).

But if you haven't got past X-18 in SoC, boy are you in for it!

Strap on your diaper and turn out the lights, its about the get crazy. I second X-18 being one of the only times in a game that I've just come to be aware that I'm sweating and my hand aches from gripping my mouse and pounding WASD. Sometimes, STALKER puts together events that are just too excellent to be scripted. The last half of SoC is probably the best part of any shooter I've ever played.


I'd say the last 3/4 of SoC ... everything from x-18 on through to ruining the c-consciousness ... is teh awesomeness.

The only parts I felt they kinda missed the boat on were that there should've been some resistance getting to the Scorcher other than a couple suckers (I mean once you are inside the facility ... getting TO the facility though, fighting your way through the Red Forest ... is totally epic







), and they totally should've given you more stuff to do in Pripyat that's actually related to the storyline ... they made this huge, awesome map, but if you follow the storyline, it just quickly funnels you through a small section of it ... although this approach does make for some cool replay value the next time you come through the city and decide to go stalking around looking for adventure before heading to CNPP









RE: CoP, though, unfortunately ... the first 2/3 is definitely the best part of the game. I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm, but Pripyat itself is a bit of a letdown after the all the Win that precedes your arrival there.

There is, at least, a freaky (and challenging) underground lab along the lines of the ones in SoC to be found in Pripyat, but aside from that ... let's just say that CoP lacks the epic endgame that both SoC (CNPP) and CS (Limansk/Hospital) have ...

You know, the type of endgame where you BETTER be coming correct when you show up in that area, or you're gonna have a hard time surviving through to the end? Yeah ... well... sadly, CoP doesn't really have one of those stretches.

It's too bad ... if they'd just have spent a bit more time 'fleshing out' Pripyat itself, and delivered a final section comparable to the ones in SoC and CS (maybe added some twists and turns to what is the least interesting of the three storylines, IMHO) ... CoP might've graduated to being my favorite of the series. But as it actually turned out, it's 'only' a really, really great game, and not 'the greatest game ever' like SoC


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Droog, you just started on the series, right?

Did I not make the point clear enough to you that you should be playing SoC FIRST
















So you've already been introduced to snorks ... this means you're already starting to ruin the magic of the SoC experience.

You're supposed to meet your first ever Snork down in Lab X-18, the freaky part me and _02 have been talking about.

In CS and CoP all the monsters are introduced in a totally haphazard, random way. In SoC they bring introduce them all at the 'right' times ... but these parts won't be nearly as cool/scary if you've already met all the beasties in random locations in your travels in CoP.

Indeed it is. In fact I'm pretty sure I'm on record saying this like 10 times in this thread










I was playing SoC first. I'm enjoying CoP a lot more, though.









One weird thing. This is the only game I've ever played that actually causes coil whine from my video card. Wonder what is causing that. Crysis, Metro, and other games with much more demanding graphics don't cause it.

I'm really loving it a lot. It's always tense, and everything makes you jump. Plus, my first emission was AWESOME! I died, but it was AWESOME!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


I was playing SoC first. I'm enjoying CoP a lot more, though.










One weird thing. This is the only game I've ever played that actually causes coil whine from my video card. Wonder what is causing that. Crysis, Metro, and other games with much more demanding graphics don't cause it.

I'm really loving it a lot. It's always tense, and everything makes you jump. Plus, my first emission was AWESOME! I died, but it was AWESOME!


Dude ... seriously ... _please _play SoC first









The beginning of CoP might be a bit more fun, since you start out w/a machine gun, and there's better weapons to be found right from the beginning, but trust me, once SoC gets going, it gets really, really great.

You don't wanna miss out on the specialness of the full SoC experience by already having played CoP.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Dude ... seriously ... _please _play SoC first









The beginning of CoP might be a bit more fun, since you start out w/a machine gun, and there's better weapons to be found right from the beginning, but trust me, once SoC gets going, it gets really, really great.

You don't wanna miss out on the specialness of the full SoC experience by already having played CoP.


SoC is causing coil whine, and I can't figure out why. It's driving me nuts. So, that's the main reason I haven't been playing it.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


SoC is causing coil whine, and I can't figure out why. It's driving me nuts. So, that's the main reason I haven't been playing it.


It's probably because the FPS is so high. Aside from the obvious move of making sure everything in the game is completely maxed out, try v-sync. If it doesn't work in-game, then force it through NVCP. If that still doesn't work, grab D3DOverrider from the Rivatuner download package. Cause that always works









Don't bother trying to force anything else (like AA) through the NVCP on these games though ... nothing works from there.

Quote:



But this one is really getting to me. I found it stashed in a fairly hidden container behind a breakable wall in the Jupiter Plant. I can't interact with it at all. *Without giving it away*, is this some errant piece of the game or is it functional at some point???











That is definitely not something that's critical to the game, as I've never found it before.

So you're saying it's behind a breakable wall in teh Jupiter Plant? By that I'm guessing you mean in the building where the chopper is at the south-east corner of the map? Is it in that actual building, or in one of the other buildings in the compound there?

I'd like to check this thing out ... I don't recall ever finding a breakable wall in a Stalker game, actually. I've broken down some boards before, but not an actual wall. How did you know it was breakable?


----------



## Ceadderman

C'mon brett you don't recognize what that is? PM me if you want skinny on that. You'll find a few of those in Pripyat that are mission related. It's not essential to completing the game, but I'm pretty sure that it's related to the Monolith that you come accross in Jupiter. Which might explain why they don't shoot at you as well. Well I guess the cat is out of the bag now. But at least I haven't really given much away.









Anyone ever find the UAV?









~Ceadder


----------



## wooly

what's everyones preferences on factions in Clear sky. I havent joined one yet, I'm just behaving with stalkers and freedom atm, and murdering bandits lol.
Freedom have a nice base, but they seem a little ill equipped. Should I join them? I am doing a few side missions for them at the moment.


----------



## chevymeister

As I played a bit more into the brain scorcher, I realized I HAVE beaten SoC before. Guess I was wrong. Anyways, I had the fake ending the first time and this time I had the real one









Was epic. If you are doing the real ending.. make sure you have tons of medkits :|

Now to beat the only one remaining, CS. Ratings in comparison to the other 2?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


C'mon brett you don't recognize what that is? PM me if you want skinny on that. You'll find a few of those in Pripyat that are mission related. It's not essential to completing the game, but I'm pretty sure that it's related to the Monolith that you come accross in Jupiter. Which might explain why they don't shoot at you as well. Well I guess the cat is out of the bag now. But at least I haven't really given much away.









Anyone ever find the UAV?









~Ceadder










I have found the UAV, just this last playthrough was the first time I did though. Also stumbled on the 'mysterious cave' for the first time as well.

I don't recognize that device, no. And I don't remember coming across any Monolith on the Jupiter map either, not until I was in the underpass anyway. So you're saying there is some mission they're related to? Must be a mission I've never gotten before. Then again I've looked through a game guide before and seen a bunch of missions listed that nobody ever gave to me. Never seen any way to become a 'friend of Duty' or 'friend of Freedom', for example. There's a few artifacts that Beard asks for that I've never come across ... and I've never been able to buy an Exo suit in it either.

CoP apparently holds on to some mysteries even when you've played (what you thought was) the whole thing three times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chevymeister*


As I played a bit more into the brain scorcher, I realized I HAVE beaten SoC before. Guess I was wrong. Anyways, I had the fake ending the first time and this time I had the real one









Was epic. If you are doing the real ending.. make sure you have tons of medkits :|

Now to beat the only one remaining, CS. Ratings in comparison to the other 2?


Now that you've done it, I think you'd probably agree: if you haven't gone through the whole thing and gotten the 'real' ending, you haven't really 'beaten' the game









For an being an 'optional' section, it is actually a quite a lot of gameplay ... and some of the toughest fighting in the game. Getting to finally play with the Gauss gun for what it's designed for is sorta the highlight of the ending section. Blasting fools right off their feet with one-shot kills from like 1/4 mile away is friggin epic.

Of course, there's also actually getting the real story behind the Zone, and yourself, and the Wish Granter, and all that good stuff. And there's a lot of cool views from the outside of the CNPP ... and ... and ... that whole part is just cool.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wooly*


what's everyones preferences on factions in Clear sky. I havent joined one yet, I'm just behaving with stalkers and freedom atm, and murdering bandits lol.
Freedom have a nice base, but they seem a little ill equipped. Should I join them? I am doing a few side missions for them at the moment.


I think you get better 'stuff' from joining Duty. I did that on one of my playthrough's of CS, but the main 'quest' that they give you ... to take over Freedom's base ... I never could get it to complete. All the Duty dudes just stopped at the border between Garbage and Dark Valley, and never went in. I think the whole Faction thing is pretty buggy. But it's just as much fun to play through loner-style like you do in SoC anyways, not a big deal.

If was to rate them, I'd give SoC a 10 (of course), CoP an 8.5, and CS a 7.5. I think it's better to play them in that order, too ... that way when you're playing a bunch of the same maps in CS as you did in SoC, it's not like you JUST played them


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13336089*
> I have found the UAV, just this last playthrough was the first time I did though. Also stumbled on the 'mysterious cave' for the first time as well.
> 
> I don't recognize that device, no. And I don't remember coming across any Monolith on the Jupiter map either, not until I was in the underpass anyway. So you're saying there is some mission they're related to? Must be a mission I've never gotten before. Then again I've looked through a game guide before and seen a bunch of missions listed that nobody ever gave to me. Never seen any way to become a 'friend of Duty' or 'friend of Freedom', for example. There's a few artifacts that Beard asks for that I've never come across ... and I've never been able to buy an Exo suit in it either.
> 
> CoP apparently holds on to some mysteries even when you've played (what you thought was) the whole thing three times.


So you sell those PDAs' to Owl don't you? You come across the Monolith on your way to the Frieght Yard to deal with another quest. Becoming a Friend of Duty or Freedom is simply a matter of performing tasks really. Though I generally align with Freedom. Even got jobs for the Monolith with Freedom and then the Lab. Tho this time round I haven't been able to trip that event. Probably something I did in the first one that I've either yet to do in this go round. They come in real handy on the way to Pripyat however.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13336564*
> So you sell those PDAs' to Owl don't you?


You called?


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;13337175*
> You called?


LOL!!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13336564*
> So you sell those PDAs' to Owl don't you? You come across the Monolith on your way to the Frieght Yard to deal with another quest. Becoming a Friend of Duty or Freedom is simply a matter of performing tasks really. Though I generally align with Freedom. Even got jobs for the Monolith with Freedom and then the Lab. Tho this time round I haven't been able to trip that event. Probably something I did in the first one that I've either yet to do in this go round. They come in real handy on the way to Pripyat however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I've sold a lot of PDA's to Owl, but apparently not the right one(s). IIRC, whatever was in teh UAV I brought to the Yanov station tech, whatever his name is. Might be misremembering that.

What place is it that you refer to as the 'freight yard'? I don't recall anything marked on the map called the freight yard, and I don't remember seeing Monolith anywhere prior to the underpass









And I have no idea what tasks I would need to perform to become friends with Duty or Freedom. I've done every task that's been asked of me in the game, all three times I've played it. Never seen any signs of any way to become a 'friend' of either group.

One thing I've never done though is buy somethign from Nimble ... does Nimble open up quest lines? Cause I just assumed he sells weapons and that's it, and I never saw a need to buy weapons in that game.

EDIT: I'm finally breaking down and looking at a game guide. Although I've FOUND a UAV over by ashheap anomaly, I've never gotten a mission about it. Looks like there's some mission called UAV ... I guess I screwed that one up cause I got the gear from it w/o ever getting the mission.

Edit 2: MEH ... I've always sold the PDA from the 'Transaction' mission (the second one from Sultan or Beard, depending on how you do the first mission from Sultan) to Owl after I got it instead of holding onto it and taking it to Duty or Freedom. Its pretty weak that you get no real indication that this isn't what you want to do with it







as that action totally cuts you off from a bunch of later stuff like the Monolith Survivors you were talking about. Although the game guide I saw doesn't mention anything about those devices in the picture


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I've sold a lot of PDA's to Owl



i don...

...

WHATT!!1 I'VE NEVER BOUGHT ANY PDAs FROM YOU!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13350025*
> I've sold a lot of PDA's to Owl, but apparently not the right one(s). IIRC, whatever was in teh UAV I brought to the Yanov station tech, whatever his name is. Might be misremembering that.
> 
> What place is it that you refer to as the 'freight yard'? I don't recall anything marked on the map called the freight yard, and I don't remember seeing Monolith anywhere prior to the underpass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what tasks I would need to perform to become friends with Duty or Freedom. I've done every task that's been asked of me in the game, all three times I've played it. Never seen any signs of any way to become a 'friend' of either group.
> 
> One thing I've never done though is buy somethign from Nimble ... does Nimble open up quest lines? Cause I just assumed he sells weapons and that's it, and I never saw a need to buy weapons in that game.
> 
> EDIT: I'm finally breaking down and looking at a game guide. Although I've FOUND a UAV over by ashheap anomaly, I've never gotten a mission about it. Looks like there's some mission called UAV ... I guess I screwed that one up cause I got the gear from it w/o ever getting the mission.


Find some people willing to pay for the PDAs'. The Scientists, Duty, Freedom etc. I didn't realize the UAV was mission related either so there's something I didn't know.









The Freight Yard or Storage yard whichever, is past the Train under the Overpass. I don't wish to be the guy to give it all away but you'll find a mission relating to it at Yanov Station. You might not have talked to everybody or may not have followed the scripted conversation leading to it. Just to the North(could be South my compass reading skills suck







) of it you'll find the Monolith fighters.









And don't feel too bad I sold my PDAs' to Owl too before I figured out I could do more things with them if I hung onto them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Doogiehouser

So I just purchased the series, took a moment to grab all of the patches and the complete mods. Any tips while I start at SoC? I'm just a couple hours in and I'm already addicted


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13350227*
> So I just purchased the series, took a moment to grab all of the patches and the complete mods. Any tips while I start at SoC? I'm just a couple hours in and I'm already addicted


Health regen is your best friend.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chevymeister*


Now to beat the only one remaining, CS. Ratings in comparison to the other 2?


CS gets a lot of undeserved crap. The graphics are pretty much great out of the box (IMO better then COP because of the higher detailed areas). The faction wars thing is a bit meh, if you end up doing it, just remember to stop when it starts to get tedious.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I'd like to check this thing out ... I don't recall ever finding a breakable wall in a Stalker game, actually. I've broken down some boards before, but not an actual wall. How did you know it was breakable?


Jupiter plant floor, there is a section with a bunch of metal corrugated containers stacked about. The back of one is hollow, and is blocked by what looks like half a pallet and a box, not so much a standard wall, but definitely looked out of the ordinary to me.

I have laboriously completed all quests I've come across without entering tedium and other than the two missions below, I haven't had anything to do with Freedom or Duty, or anyone but Beard and the Scientists really.

I sold all PDAs that didn't seem to have an affiliation with a faction to Owl, but I'm going to play it differently on my second run.

I did kill the bandits and turn the Duty trader's PDA over to Freedom, who let me raid the Duty stash in their base before they tried to take it back.

I asked Freedom if the monolith soldiers could join up (in my previous game) and he asked if I would vouch for them. I said no, and he said he didn't trust me (yet).

I'm sad to hear that Pripyat is a letdown in CoP, because I felt like the first two maps were awesome, but idle warmup for the real feces in the boxfan that I expect from attempting to complete a STALKER game. If Pripyat *isn't* pine nuts, why even bother pimping your armor and weapons?

You could get through the game up to Pripyat using basic equipment IMHO.

Perhaps the Pripyat map needs some modding...I looked into it over the weekend so I could add hi resolution skies without installing something that would break the game and STALKER is, at first glance, relatively easy to modify.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Jupiter plant floor, there is a section with a bunch of metal corrugated containers stacked about. The back of one is hollow, and is blocked by what looks like half a pallet and a box, not so much a standard wall, but definitely looked out of the ordinary to me.

I have laboriously completed all quests I've come across without entering tedium and other than the two missions below, I haven't had anything to do with Freedom or Duty, or anyone but Beard and the Scientists really.

I sold all PDAs that didn't seem to have an affiliation with a faction to Owl, but I'm going to play it differently on my second run.

I did kill the bandits and turn the Duty trader's PDA over to Freedom, who let me raid the Duty stash in their base before they tried to take it back.

I asked Freedom if the monolith soldiers could join up (in my previous game) and he asked if I would vouch for them. I said no, and he said he didn't trust me (yet).

I'm sad to hear that Pripyat is a letdown in CoP, because I felt like the first two maps were awesome, but idle warmup for the real feces in the boxfan that I expect from attempting to complete a STALKER game. If Pripyat *isn't* pine nuts, why even bother pimping your armor and weapons?

You could get through the game up to Pripyat using basic equipment IMHO.

Perhaps the Pripyat map needs some modding...I looked into it over the weekend so I could add hi resolution skies without installing something that would break the game and STALKER is, at first glance, relatively easy to modify.










Oh trust me Pripyat is much more difficult than you might imagine. I won't drop any spoilers but it can get quite tedious in a few areas.









However, one should always pimp their gear regardless of the challenge. All I can say is there was one area where I was repeatedly PWNED by Monolith forces. Once I figured out a good place to snipe from they were repaid in kind.









~Ceadder


----------



## wooly

playing through Clear Sky at the moment and loving it, still not joined a faction yet but I think I'm going to go for Freedom faction when I next visit their base, already done a few things for them.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I'm sad to hear that Pripyat is a letdown in CoP, because I felt like the first two maps were awesome, but idle warmup for the real feces in the boxfan that I expect from attempting to complete a STALKER game. If Pripyat *isn't* pine nuts, why even bother pimping your armor and weapons?

You could get through the game up to Pripyat using basic equipment IMHO.

Perhaps the Pripyat map needs some modding...I looked into it over the weekend so I could add hi resolution skies without installing something that would break the game and STALKER is, at first glance, relatively easy to modify.










So is the false wall in the same room with the chopper, or the other large room in the plant, the one with the elevator to the underpass, or ... ?

Don't get me wrong, there's a few challenging parts in Pripyat, and there's still some fun to be had. It's not like it sucks, it's just a bit of a letdown compared to what's before it. The story/quest line becomes almost totally linear, and quests are mostly of the fed-ex variety.

Lab x-8 is where I've gotten to in this playthrough (the one I started when Complete came out ... been taking it slow) ... and lab x-8 is awesome ... scary, and tough.

Getting the final set of tools so you can finally finish pimping your gear is fun stuff too.

But if you're all pimped out, gear-wise, the penultimate battle of the game is not going to prove all that difficult, nor is it especially long. I'd say it's a bit like if you measured the amount of time, and level of challenge, to get from the beginning of Pripyat in SoC to the entrance of the CNPP ... it's roughly equivalent.

I dunno, probably if you bump up the difficulty to master it'd be tough but to me the issue is just that it's short. You don't get a really long section of prolonged brutality, like you do in the other two, to end the game.

Again, I'm not saying it sucks or anything like that, and considering CoP was _never _'full-priced', it's an amazing game, and an amazing value.

I'm just saying your gonna end up going ... "Wait ... it can't be OVER?!?". It's kinda like if you went to the Wish Granter in SoC ... only that IS the real ending.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


So I just purchased the series, took a moment to grab all of the patches and the complete mods. Any tips while I start at SoC? I'm just a couple hours in and I'm already addicted










I've given lot's of 'first time player' advice on this thread re: SoC if you care to read through it. There's no unmarked spoilers on this thread, so no danger there. But here's a recap:

1) Unlike most games that hold your hand to start out, SoC is hard in the beginning. Don't play on anything tougher than 'Stalker' difficulty. The tutorial sucks, so you're going to be a bit confused about how everythign 'works' ... It can take some time to figure out how the PDA works, and the inventory system, and the 'gauges' for things like health, and what all the sounds mean that the game throws at you like a geiger counter and anomaly detector. Once you figure everything out in terms of the game's 'indicators', you'll find it a lot easier to stay alive.

2) Because it's hard, you'll likely die - quite a lot. And there's almost no auto-saves in SoC. So unless you want to replay (sometimes very long) sections over and over, make lots of MANUAL saves (do not spam the quick save or you'll end up regretting it eventually).

3) Equip the bolts (I think it's 6 by default) when near an anomaly, and throw them into it so you can find the boundaries of the thing and successfully grab artifacts w/o getting pulped into a bloody paste. Sometimes artifacts will spawn in places you simply cannot get to, btw.

4) You can jump further by running before you jump. And there is a nice 'suit' (armor) in the rookie village at the beginning of the game that can be found if you take advantage of the run/jump ability. That's all the hint I'm going to give on this









5) Many wooden crates, and small blue metal boxes, can be broken open w/the knife (stabbing works better than slashing, and it may take multiple stabs to break them open), and often contain loot. The blue boxes actually you can just jump on and they break.

6) You really want to get headshots, for obvious reasons.

7) There is a way around the military under the bridge w/o having to bribe them w/your hard-earned cash. Look for a hole in the fence about 100 yards to the right (east) of the overpass. It's not worth it, IMHO, to tangle w/those guys. Others may disagree, but I never do myself.

8) There is a *scope *for the AK-47 that can be reached much earlier in the game than the devs 'intend' for you to have it (i.e. the storyline doesn't take you to where it is until you've been playing for many hours), but once you've played the game once, you know it's there, and it can physically be reached from the moment the game starts (well, you also need to have some anti-rad and a weapon). Consequently every-time I've played since the first run, I've just gone and grabbed it as soon as possible. Honestly, it doesn't throw the balance of the game 'off' or anything, and it makes the first couple of hours a LOT more fun. Here's how to grab it if you want it (and trust me, you want it):

Once you enter garbage map, dispatch the highwaymen you encounter, and then head north, straight up the road. Ignore the distress calls, you'll help them guys when you get back with the good gun. Don't engage in fights with anyone, just run straight up the road. Eventually you'll run into a group of dudes in the Duty faction that are guarding a gate that blocks the road. Don't attack them (they'll waste you if you do).

Instead, from there, hang a right (east) and head towards the area marked 'Dark Valley' on your Map in the PDA. Note that you'll be running through an irradiated zone, so you need to at least have a bottle of vodka or an anti-rad kit to use as soon as you switch maps.

Once you enter Dark Valley (and pound a bottle of vodka), you'll encounter a Duty guy standing over a bandit, interrogating him. Talk to the Dutyer, and then follow him to help him rescue his kidnapped buddy (make a manual save while waiting for the bandits to arrive!). Follow his instructions, and do your best to keep his buddy alive.

Once the kidnapping bandit bastards are dispatched, you'll receive a scope as a reward, which can be mounted to an AK-47. There should be an AK at the scene as well, lying around or on a corpse, or somewhere ... I forget exactly ... and once you have it, equip teh weapon, then right click the scope in the inventory and choose 'attach scope to <machine gun>'.

Having a scoped weapon makes the game SO MUCH MORE FUN. Of course you also have to acquire ammo for it, but you'll start to find it fairly quickly once you return to Garbage to answer the distress calls and continue the storyline.

9) Be patient. It's hard, confusing, and not terribly interesting story-wise in the beginning. But the game gets way better as you go along, get better weapons and armor, and you 'learn the ropes' AFA life in The Zone goes, and the storyline progresses.

10) Eventually (it's a good 10 hours into the game, on a first playthrough) you'll be given a mission called 'Meet the Guide' (you get it at the end of the Lab X-15 mission, where the task is to shut off the emitter. The quest appears when you search Ghost's body). Make sure you do this quest-line, otherwise you can't get the 'real' ending.

11) Make sure that you play Lab X-18 at night, all alone in your house, with headphones on


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13353597*
> 11) Make sure that you play Lab X-18 at night, all alone in your house, with headphones on


^ This. Don't forget the huge screen either. Better yet, eye/trifinitied 30"+ ones







X-18 provides some serious bricks to be excreted.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;13352358*
> CS gets a lot of undeserved crap. The graphics are pretty much great out of the box (IMO better then COP because of the higher detailed areas). The faction wars thing is a bit meh, if you end up doing it, just remember to stop when it starts to get tedious.


When it's tedious, why?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


I've given lot's of 'first time player' advice on this thread re: SoC if you care to read through it. There's no unmarked spoilers on this thread, so no danger there. But here's a recap:

1) Unlike most games that hold your hand to start out, SoC is hard in the beginning. Don't play on anything tougher than 'Stalker' difficulty. The tutorial sucks, so you're going to be a bit confused about how everythign 'works' ... It can take some time to figure out how the PDA works, and the inventory system, and the 'gauges' for things like health, and what all the sounds mean that the game throws at you like a geiger counter and anomaly detector. Once you figure everything out in terms of the game's 'indicators', you'll find it a lot easier to stay alive.

2) Because it's hard, you'll likely die - quite a lot. And there's almost no auto-saves in SoC. So unless you want to replay (sometimes very long) sections over and over, make lots of MANUAL saves (do not spam the quick save or you'll end up regretting it eventually).

3) Equip the bolts (I think it's 6 by default) when near an anomaly, and throw them into it so you can find the boundaries of the thing and successfully grab artifacts w/o getting pulped into a bloody paste. Sometimes artifacts will spawn in places you simply cannot get to, btw.

4) You can jump further by running before you jump. And there is a nice 'suit' (armor) in the rookie village at the beginning of the game that can be found if you take advantage of the run/jump ability. That's all the hint I'm going to give on this









5) Many wooden crates, and small blue metal boxes, can be broken open w/the knife (stabbing works better than slashing, and it may take multiple stabs to break them open), and often contain loot. The blue boxes actually you can just jump on and they break.

6) You really want to get headshots, for obvious reasons.

7) There is a way around the military under the bridge w/o having to bribe them w/your hard-earned cash. Look for a hole in the fence about 100 yards to the right (east) of the overpass. It's not worth it, IMHO, to tangle w/those guys. Others may disagree, but I never do myself.

8) There is a *scope *for the AK-47 that can be reached much earlier in the game than the devs 'intend' for you to have it (i.e. the storyline doesn't take you to where it is until you've been playing for many hours), but once you've played the game once, you know it's there, and it can physically be reached from the moment the game starts (well, you also need to have some anti-rad and a weapon). Consequently every-time I've played since the first run, I've just gone and grabbed it as soon as possible. Honestly, it doesn't throw the balance of the game 'off' or anything, and it makes the first couple of hours a LOT more fun. Here's how to grab it if you want it (and trust me, you want it):

Once you enter garbage map, dispatch the highwaymen you encounter, and then head north, straight up the road. Ignore the distress calls, you'll help them guys when you get back with the good gun. Don't engage in fights with anyone, just run straight up the road. Eventually you'll run into a group of dudes in the Duty faction that are guarding a gate that blocks the road. Don't attack them (they'll waste you if you do).

Instead, from there, hang a right (east) and head towards the area marked 'Dark Valley' on your Map in the PDA. Note that you'll be running through an irradiated zone, so you need to at least have a bottle of vodka or an anti-rad kit to use as soon as you switch maps.

Once you enter Dark Valley (and pound a bottle of vodka), you'll encounter a Duty guy standing over a bandit, interrogating him. Talk to the Dutyer, and then follow him to help him rescue his kidnapped buddy (make a manual save while waiting for the bandits to arrive!). Follow his instructions, and do your best to keep his buddy alive.

Once the kidnapping bandit bastards are dispatched, you'll receive a scope as a reward, which can be mounted to an AK-47. There should be an AK at the scene as well, lying around or on a corpse, or somewhere ... I forget exactly ... and once you have it, equip teh weapon, then right click the scope in the inventory and choose 'attach scope to <machine gun>'.

Having a scoped weapon makes the game SO MUCH MORE FUN. Of course you also have to acquire ammo for it, but you'll start to find it fairly quickly once you return to Garbage to answer the distress calls and continue the storyline.

9) Be patient. It's hard, confusing, and not terribly interesting story-wise in the beginning. But the game gets way better as you go along, get better weapons and armor, and you 'learn the ropes' AFA life in The Zone goes, and the storyline progresses.

10) Eventually (it's a good 10 hours into the game, on a first playthrough) you'll be given a mission called 'Meet the Guide' (you get it at the end of the Lab X-15 mission, where the task is to shut off the emitter. The quest appears when you search Ghost's body). Make sure you do this quest-line, otherwise you can't get the 'real' ending.

11) Make sure that you play Lab X-18 at night, all alone in your house, with headphones on










Great tips, I was already passed the military under the bridge. I actually just sneaked up behind them on the edge of the overpass and I shot them from above, it was pretty painless.

Also, thanks for the scope info, just got done doing that. I actually kept going up the road where I hit the big buildings with a ton of bandits in them. I took the time and killed them all and actually got another gun, a "Storming AN-94 Abakan" which is slightly upgraded and I have the scope attached to that currently.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chevymeister*


When it's tedious, why?


Because you'll take the capture points, push the enemies back to their base and move on to something else. Exactly 2 seconds after you're getting interested in something else, some capture point is being attacked by the enemy and your guys are screaming bloody murder about it. Then you slog your way all the way back to the capture point, and they're just sitting around a campfire telling titty jokes.

Just don't bother helping them out when it's not convenient, or you'll end up bored with the game.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


Great tips, I was already passed the military under the bridge. I actually just sneaked up behind them on the edge of the overpass and I shot them from above, it was pretty painless.

Also, thanks for the scope info, just got done doing that. I actually kept going up the road where I hit the big buildings with a ton of bandits in them. I took the time and killed them all and actually got another gun, a "Storming AN-94 Abakan" which is slightly upgraded and I have the scope attached to that currently.


The better trick IMO is mine. It leaves you with AKM and some ammo









Head slightly west and climb up to the bridge and follow the tiny ledge right until you're almost above them. Crouch and shoot, they won't be able to hit you and headshots are ezpz. Go down and loot, not only that but there will be stashes to uncover.

I have no clue why but the first second I played I raided that military base to the south so I didn't have any issue with the game unfortunately LOL.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Because you'll take the capture points, push the enemies back to their base and move on to something else. Exactly 2 seconds after you're getting interested in something else, some capture point is being attacked by the enemy and your guys are screaming bloody murder about it. Then you slog your way all the way back to the capture point, and they're just sitting around a campfire telling titty jokes.

Just don't bother helping them out when it's not convenient, or you'll end up bored with the game.


Oh, I hated that in SoC too with the garbage camp. I just let them die.


----------



## =Tac=

About to finish SoC (finally), went to go ahead and install Clear Sky and found out my DVD drive is dead lol. But been having fun with SoC and having picked it up to play recently after a couple years, games been real fun! It's one of those games you pick up playing again and have to ask yourself, why did I ever stop and not finish this!? Complete just makes it so much better too.

Time to RMA my drive and dig out an older IDE one and get going with Clear Sky Complete in the near future.


----------



## wooly

I'm in the centre of the zone (at least I think I am? lowered the bridge and cleared the next town) now on clearsky so I think I may be too late to join a faction now lol


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13362866*
> Great tips, I was already passed the military under the bridge. I actually just sneaked up behind them on the edge of the overpass and I shot them from above, it was pretty painless.
> 
> Also, thanks for the scope info, just got done doing that. I actually kept going up the road where I hit the big buildings with a ton of bandits in them. I took the time and killed them all and actually got another gun, a "Storming AN-94 Abakan" which is slightly upgraded and I have the scope attached to that currently.


You're welcome Doog. So you found the Storming Obakan already, eh? Hold onto it ... it's actually a quest item ... a depressed and drunken Dutyer will be in the Bar at Rostok lamenting the loss of his weapon. The reward for returning it to him is just a Slug artifact though so if you're still attached to the weapon at that point you may want to wait to give it back to him.

Personally I think the best AK variant in the game is Streloks Rapid-Fire AK (which you'll soon be in possession of) so giving home-boy his gun back was no big deal to me. You'll get a grenade launcher to add to it in Lab X-18 too, if you search the lockers at the beginning of the level.

Once you get into the Bar area, the game's trajectory will send you back down south to the Dark Valley and lab X-18.

Before you do this, I recommend taking a couple of detours







since you don't mind advice of this kind, here's a few more tips that will get you a bit 'ahead of the game' (and IMHO make it a more fun). Note these instructions have some _very minor_ spoilers:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) Visit the Army Warehouse Area to the north of the Bar. DO NOT get involved with the Duty guy's plot at the Farmhouse, just tell them 'No, thanks'. Head up to the base of the Freedom faction (it's north, above the farmhouse there), and search all the barracks.

In one of the barracks, at the north end of the base, you'll find a Vintar BC just laying there on the ground, ripe for the taking, which is my favorite weapon in the game. It's a silenced sniper rifle that has some wicked bullet-drop over distance. It's REALLY fun/satisfying to pull off headshots with this bad boy. The single-shot mode is highly recommended for sniping, btw.

Note that there is an ammo stash for this weapon sitting directly above where you find the gun, in the ceiling. In order to reach it, you have to climb a nearby guard tower and jump down onto the roof, climb through into the ceiling, and hit the blue ammo box w/the knife a few times. The ammo will glitch/drop through the ceiling onto the floor, right where you originally found the gun.

2) After getting the Vintar, head to the Wild Territories map. You'll soon see why I sent you to the Warehouse first, as the Vintar comes in REAL handy in this level







(although be very sparing w/the ammo because there's not a lot of it to be found in the game just yet).

Proceed west through the level, and eventually, near a train station, you'll trigger a mission to save some scientists (the main one is named Kruglov). Make sure you make a manual save *right* after the cut-scene, as actually saving him is pretty tough, and time is of the essence (although even if he dies all you miss out on is a decent cash reward).

Go ahead and help/escort him all the way through to the Yantar map (i.e. you want to actually transition to Yantar, this part is critical ... saving Kruglov is nice but not 100% necessary), then turn around and head back through Wild Territories.

Now, two things: one is to make sure you've checked all the bodies of the dead zombies under the overpass (some of which will be lying in burner anamolies, so be careful). Searching one of these bodies will trigger a stash marker inside the train station building (the one next to the parked trains, which is where you were when the mission to Save Kruglov was triggered).

Note that you have to get into the building through the roof, and get out by pushing a crate up to an open window and climbing out. Make a manual save before entering, because the radiation can kill you in there. The stash is located inside a safe inside (note that if you have no stash marker don't bother going inside the station), and once you see what's in it ... you'll see why this stash is worth the effort to get to ... in fact, you'll want to deploy your newly found treasure IMMEDIATELY









The second thing is: on your way BACK from Yantar, the snipers at the construction site are now going to have SUSAT scopes on their TRS-301 rifles (that's why you want to actually transition to Yantar, because this triggers the scopes on the way back). Once you clear the snipers, you'll now be in possession of my 2nd favorite weapon in the game, the trs-301 with a scope! This is an awesome versatile gun, with full-auto, and 3-shot burst modes.

It can also add a nato-style grenade launcher (different than the launcher for the Warsaw Pact guns), one of which, if you're lucky, will be in another stash in the Wild Territories, inside a garage/motor pool ... although you may not have triggered this particular stash yet, as it doesn't seem to be related to a specific corpse like the train-station safe is. Sometimes it's there right away, other times it won't ever appear no matter how many times you go through the WT map.

The silencer will also fit on this rifle, making it the only gun in the game that can take all three of the possible upgrades (scope, launcher, silencer).

Now, when you head back down to the Dark Valley, you are ready to go in there and lay down some serious smack with your badass new suit (note: it even has nightvision!!!) and weapons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13368115*
> About to finish SoC (finally), went to go ahead and install Clear Sky and found out my DVD drive is dead lol. But been having fun with SoC and having picked it up to play recently after a couple years, games been real fun! It's one of those games you pick up playing again and have to ask yourself, why did I ever stop and not finish this!? Complete just makes it so much better too.
> 
> Time to RMA my drive and dig out an older IDE one and get going with Clear Sky Complete in the near future.


Glad you've rediscovered the SoC and are having fun w/it, dude







I was hooked from the git-go w/that game, but there's a lot of people I've seen (even on this thread alone there's a bunch of people) who got put off by it in the beginning, but ended up coming back to it year(s) later and having the same feeling you describe ... 'this game is great, why did I not get into this the first time?'

It is frustrating and confusing in the beginning, for sure. Esp. if you have a hard time getting into the practice of making a lot of manual saves. You can _easily_ play the game for an hour or more, accomplish TONS of stuff ... w/o the game ever making you an auto-save. Then you can die instantly by walking into an anamoly and lose all your work. I think that's why there's so many folks who give up on the game in the early stages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;13368212*
> I'm in the centre of the zone (at least I think I am? lowered the bridge and cleared the next town) now on clearsky so I think I may be too late to join a faction now lol


Once you lower the bridge you're definitely well past all the faction stuff. You can still go back to do it if you want (I don't personally recommend it, but you _can_ do it







) ... the point of no return doesn't happen until the end of Limansk (the city after the bridge).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13368115*
> About to finish SoC (finally), went to go ahead and install Clear Sky and found out my DVD drive is dead lol. But been having fun with SoC and having picked it up to play recently after a couple years, games been real fun! It's one of those games you pick up playing again and have to ask yourself, why did I ever stop and not finish this!? Complete just makes it so much better too.
> 
> Time to RMA my drive and dig out an older IDE one and get going with Clear Sky Complete in the near future.


Have you tried using the Key in Steam? Pretty sure the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series can be accessed that way. But if you have a drive and you're of a mind to install IDE then by all means that's what you should do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;13365373*
> Then you slog your way all the way back to the capture point, and they're just sitting around a campfire telling titty jokes.


Sounds fun.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Esp. if you have a hard time getting into the practice of making a lot of manual saves. You can _easily _play the game for an hour or more, accomplish TONS of stuff ... w/o the game ever making you an auto-save. Then you can die instantly by walking into an anamoly and lose all your work.


I was actually pretty far I think (X16 or whichever one was the brain lab), but I had such a bad quick save habit (kinda like I did in the first Half Life) that I think I ended up saving it right before I died and each restart was instant death. Last manual save was a bit early and was pretty ticked so I stopped playing it and never came back lol.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


I was actually pretty far I think (X16 or whichever one was the brain lab), but I had such a bad quick save habit (kinda like I did in the first Half Life) that I think I ended up saving it right before I died and each restart was instant death. Last manual save was a bit early and was pretty ticked so I stopped playing it and never came back lol.


Hence why one must make many MANUAL saves in the first two Stalker games (CoP is much better about preventing you from screwing the pooch though).


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Hence why one must make many MANUAL saves in the first two Stalker games (CoP is much better about preventing you from screwing the pooch though).


Yeah, pretty much once I picked up playing CoP again I made a habit to manual save ever 15 minutes or so, just in case I mess up I don't have to backtrack too much.


----------



## Hatakescreams

anyone scene any english versions of the books?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


You're welcome Doog. So you found the Storming Obakan already, eh? Hold onto it ... it's actually a quest item ... a depressed and drunken Dutyer will be in the Bar at Rostok lamenting the loss of his weapon. The reward for returning it to him is just a Slug artifact though so if you're still attached to the weapon at that point you may want to wait to give it back to him.

Personally I think the best AK variant in the game is Streloks Rapid-Fire AK (which you'll soon be in possession of) so giving home-boy his gun back was no big deal to me. You'll get a grenade launcher to add to it in Lab X-18 too, if you search the lockers at the beginning of the level.

Once you get into the Bar area, the game's trajectory will send you back down south to the Dark Valley and lab X-18.

Before you do this, I recommend taking a couple of detours







since you don't mind advice of this kind, here's a few more tips that will get you a bit 'ahead of the game' (and IMHO make it a more fun). Note these instructions have some _very minor _spoilers:

1) Visit the Army Warehouse Area to the north of the Bar. DO NOT get involved with the Duty guy's plot at the Farmhouse, just tell them 'No, thanks'. Head up to the base of the Freedom faction (it's north, above the farmhouse there), and search all the barracks.

In one of the barracks, at the north end of the base, you'll find a Vintar BC just laying there on the ground, ripe for the taking, which is my favorite weapon in the game. It's a silenced sniper rifle that has some wicked bullet-drop over distance. It's REALLY fun/satisfying to pull off headshots with this bad boy. The single-shot mode is highly recommended for sniping, btw.

Note that there is an ammo stash for this weapon sitting directly above where you find the gun, in the ceiling. In order to reach it, you have to climb a nearby guard tower and jump down onto the roof, climb through into the ceiling, and hit the blue ammo box w/the knife a few times. The ammo will glitch/drop through the ceiling onto the floor, right where you originally found the gun.

2) After getting the Vintar, head to the Wild Territories map. You'll soon see why I sent you to the Warehouse first, as the Vintar comes in REAL handy in this level







(although be very sparing w/the ammo because there's not a lot of it to be found in the game just yet).

Proceed west through the level, and eventually, near a train station, you'll trigger a mission to save some scientists (the main one is named Kruglov). Make sure you make a manual save *right* after the cut-scene, as actually saving him is pretty tough, and time is of the essence (although even if he dies all you miss out on is a decent cash reward).

Go ahead and help/escort him all the way through to the Yantar map (i.e. you want to actually transition to Yantar, this part is critical ... saving Kruglov is nice but not 100% necessary), then turn around and head back through Wild Territories.

Now, two things: one is to make sure you've checked all the bodies of the dead zombies under the overpass (some of which will be lying in burner anamolies, so be careful). Searching one of these bodies will trigger a stash marker inside the train station building (the one next to the parked trains, which is where you were when the mission to Save Kruglov was triggered).

Note that you have to get into the building through the roof, and get out by pushing a crate up to an open window and climbing out. Make a manual save before entering, because the radiation can kill you in there. The stash is located inside a safe inside (note that if you have no stash marker don't bother going inside the station), and once you see what's in it ... you'll see why this stash is worth the effort to get to ... in fact, you'll want to deploy your newly found treasure IMMEDIATELY









The second thing is: on your way BACK from Yantar, the snipers at the construction site are now going to have SUSAT scopes on their TRS-301 rifles (that's why you want to actually transition to Yantar, because this triggers the scopes on the way back). Once you clear the snipers, you'll now be in possession of my 2nd favorite weapon in the game, the trs-301 with a scope! This is an awesome versatile gun, with full-auto, and 3-shot burst modes.

It can also add a nato-style grenade launcher (different than the launcher for the Warsaw Pact guns), one of which, if you're lucky, will be in another stash in the Wild Territories, inside a garage/motor pool ... although you may not have triggered this particular stash yet, as it doesn't seem to be related to a specific corpse like the train-station safe is. Sometimes it's there right away, other times it won't ever appear no matter how many times you go through the WT map.

The silencer will also fit on this rifle, making it the only gun in the game that can take all three of the possible upgrades (scope, launcher, silencer).

Now, when you head back down to the Dark Valley, you are ready to go in there and lay down some serious smack with your badass new suit (note: it even has nightvision!!!) and weapons.



I'm at the warehouses now, and I'm not sure if this was a glitch or not. But I went straight up north towards the freedom base, there's a body next to the wall and right on the other side of the while within the base a guy with a sniper is in the tower. When I looked at the guy he came up as red(I'm not a member of any faction) and so I proceeded to shoot him. I got inside of the freedom base and I went up the tower and the guy I shot actually had a Dragunov SVU sniper. I'll edit this if I find anything more while I complete these tips you gave me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'm at the warehouses now, and I'm not sure if this was a glitch or not. But I went straight up north towards the freedom base, there's a body next to the wall and right on the other side of the while within the base a guy with a sniper is in the tower. When I looked at the guy he came up as red(I'm not a member of any faction) and so I proceeded to shoot him. I got inside of the freedom base and I went up the tower and the guy I shot actually had a Dragunov SVU sniper. I'll edit this if I find anything more while I complete these tips you gave me.


Ummm if you're playing CS or SoC(not sure which it is), then you just joined Duty's allied list unless of course you level the playing field and assault Duty now.









~Ceadder


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummm if you're playing CS or SoC(not sure which it is), then you just joined Duty's allied list unless of course you level the playing field and assault Duty now.









~Ceadder










I'm playing SoC and no, I'm not in any faction(or allied list I don't believe) as I am good with both Freedom and Duty. The Freedom guy in the tower was actually marked as an enemy before I even did anything, then I walked into the base afterwords to get both sniper rifles just fine. I was even asked to give up info about some Duty guys in the area, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'm playing SoC and no, I'm not in any faction(or allied list I don't believe) as I am good with both Freedom and Duty. The Freedom guy in the tower was actually marked as an enemy before I even did anything, then I walked into the base afterwords to get both sniper rifles just fine. I was even asked to give up info about some Duty guys in the area, etc.


Wow that's pretty kewl. Are you playing the modded or vanilla version? If it's Complete there's my answer.









The AI in Vanilla can be a bit tedious. In CoP Vanilla if you are shooting dogs to help out some poor Stalker and accidentally hit them or one of their group they all direct their attentions to you.







At that point I start fraggin the hell out of them for their stupidity.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13385922*
> Wow that's pretty kewl. Are you playing the modded or vanilla version? If it's Complete there's my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AI in Vanilla can be a bit tedious. In CoP Vanilla if you are shooting dogs to help out some poor Stalker and accidentally hit them or one of their group they all direct their attentions to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point I start fraggin the hell out of them for their stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah I have the complete mod for it







, must be why I haven't ran into those types of problems.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13384431*
> I'm playing SoC and no, I'm not in any faction(or allied list I don't believe) as I am good with both Freedom and Duty. The Freedom guy in the tower was actually marked as an enemy before I even did anything, then I walked into the base afterwords to get both sniper rifles just fine. I was even asked to give up info about some Duty guys in the area, etc.


Well that worked out then. I thought the sniper dude only became a red mark if you accepted Duty's invitation to take him out, but I'm maybe misremembering. I think sometimes when you shoot that guy the whole Freedom turns against you, other times it doesn't.

I think it's better to stay neutral in SoC cause there's enough enemies in that game, but there's something to be said for going with Duty to raid the Freedom base, cause the base has some pretty good loot (including a grenade launcher for the TRS301) ... but I don't like to do it because it's not worth it to make enemies with Freedom ... partly because they have missions for you if you stay neutral, plus there's a trader on Freedom base.

The way I've typically played the whole farmhouse thing is to either just ignore the whole thing, or I'll rat out Duty to the Freedom leader, go along on the raid, and then NOT actually shoot anyone in Duty. Duty will end up wiping out Freedom 99% of the time (including one Freedom dude that can give you some missions if he lives, so that's a bit of a minus), and there ends up being lots of good loot on the corpses after that battle, and you don't end up on anyone's bad side.

You're gonna love the Vintar once you get the hang of using it ... again, single-shot mode is the way to go with that thing. It's really accurate in terms of left/right movement, but it has a distinct bullet drop over distance that you have to learn to adjust for. SInce it's silenced it gives you the ability to pick off fools w/o the whole group knowing where you are. And it drops humans with one headshot unless they're in like an Exo.

Have fun doing the Wild Territory next


----------



## _02

Man I put that grenade launched to work inside the CNPP last time I played. I think I had about 10 grenades, and it worked extremely well inside where well armored enemies like to keep their entire squad blasting through doorways to slow you down.

I just picked up a PKM machine gun off a zombie outside Yanov in CoP. It is novel to have a belt fed machine gun, and I can only imagine what I'll need to use it on, but I feel like it will be something like using the grenade launcher.

Indulgent, excessive and very entertaining.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol the PKM. They weigh so much, but the heavy guns are quite fun at special moments.

I hopped into a new game of CoP just to mess around for a bit, i forgot how bad the starter gun is on full auto, the barrel climbs crazily out of control. Definitely only usable in single shot.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13306785*
> Will the dead city mod also work with the complete mod?


Haven't tried. However Dead City Mod is probably the most accurate and the most 'frightening' of all CoP Mods. Just yesterday I was in the forest outside of Limansk and I go down near the tunnel to explore (the tunnel to the right side of the bridge). The Zone is having a massive emission or something because everything is black. Suddenly zombies and pseudo-dogs swarm me and It caught me by surprise. Then there was that massive giant that also attacked me. The music and everything just fits in quite right. I'll be hopefully doing a comprehensive review once I finish it but it's likely the best CoP mod I have played even after Complete , SMRTER and several others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull;13305547*
> Thanks for the links. Can't wait to try it out this weekend.


Let me know how far the Zone takes you in this one









http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&offset=-120


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13404751*
> lol the PKM. They weigh so much, but the heavy guns are quite fun at special moments.
> 
> I hopped into a new game of CoP just to mess around for a bit, i forgot how bad the starter gun is on full auto, the barrel climbs crazily out of control. Definitely only usable in single shot.


You do realize that you don't have to keep the trigger pinned back, don't you?

If you feather tap LMB you can control your rate of fire. Even with the default AK.









I love the PKM. I killed a Bandit that had been carrying one in Jupiter(before I could get ammo for it), A guy can go through 200 rounds pretty quickly when he's after Tools where Zombies hang out. It was a good thing that there were other Stalkers about.









I'm considering dropping Complete into the mizx as well as the Dead City mod to see how things go. But damn that means I gotta back my difficulty setting down a bit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13409134*
> I'm considering dropping Complete into the mizx as well as the Dead City mod to see how things go. But damn that means I gotta back my difficulty setting down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Dead City is definitely not for the 'faint of heart'. There is a special weather setting known as 'Horror' in which the sky turns black and there is a massive storm. There are also sounds of Horror that are implemented in this weather setting. It is hard to describe it but when you experience it for the first time it truly is horrific.


----------



## Romanrp

STALKER = Best RPG ever/ one of the best games ever.
Better than any of the fallout games.

This game is soo good i cant believe how good it is lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;13417496*
> Dead City is definitely not for the 'faint of heart'. There is a special weather setting known as 'Horror' in which the sky turns black and there is a massive storm. There are also sounds of Horror that are implemented in this weather setting. It is hard to describe it but when you experience it for the first time it truly is horrific.


*Rock!*









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Droogie

Hmm.. I'm sure it has been mentioned before, but is it normal to have absolutely ridiculous load times with the Complete Mod in CoP?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13418753*
> Hmm.. I'm sure it has been mentioned before, but is it normal to have absolutely ridiculous load times with the Complete Mod in CoP?


Why are you gaming and not Folding? Your rediculous load times would be negated if you were Folding.









C'mon man we who're OCNChimpin NEED YOU!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

That's the spirit Ceadderman









OCNChimpin FTW


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


That's the spirit Ceadderman









OCNChimpin FTW












LET'S GO STALKERS THERE'S AN EMISSION ABOUT TO HIT; HEAD TO SHELTER AND FOLD!

I'm makin up for last year when I had ta sit on the sidelines while everyone else got to pitch in.









~Ceadder


----------



## iDeal

I heard rumours and saw a vid of what looked like a Stalker "re-make" in the new Crysis Engine (Crisis Engine 3...?).

Can someone confirm or deny puh-lease


----------



## Romanrp

There is meant to be a stalker 2.
But i never heard the cryengine bit.
Cryengine??
YES!!!


----------



## =Tac=

Steam list it under news for SoC

http://www.shacknews.com/article/674...with-cryengine


----------



## Romanrp

Thats a mod for crysis though, not an actuall STALKER game.
But why not cryengine3 ? Did the development of this start before Crysis2?

Stalker 2 is a real thing, its going to be multi-platform :'(


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Hmm.. I'm sure it has been mentioned before, but is it normal to have absolutely ridiculous load times with the Complete Mod in CoP?


I dunno if 'normal' is the right word, but I can confirm that I suffer from the same affliction. Seems like it takes about 1.5 minutes to load up when I start the game, which is WAAAAY longer than ANYTHING else I've ever played. Switching maps isn't too bad though, less than 30 seconds I think.

SLI makes load times significantly longer than on a single card, too, I've noticed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You do realize that you don't have to keep the trigger pinned back, don't you?

If you feather tap LMB you can control your rate of fire. Even with the default AK.









I love the PKM. I killed a Bandit that had been carrying one in Jupiter(before I could get ammo for it), A guy can go through 200 rounds pretty quickly when he's after Tools where Zombies hang out. It was a good thing that there were other Stalkers about.


















~Ceadder










I don't think I've ever even fired the machine gun you get at the beginning. There's a stash w/an Enfield sitting on a boat about 100 yards from Skadovsk .. first thing I do when I start is grab that bad boy. Then I grab the full AK from teh cave under the burning farm, and the Vintar from the burning farm itself, and I'm set for weapons in Zaton level ...

Edit: oh and IIRC when you clear out the Treatment plant, you get your TRS-301









CoP is actually a bit too easy after the first playthrough, given the high-powered weapons that are readily available to you from the moment you start the game once you know where they are.

At least w/SoC you have to get through a couple of tough fights on your way to the Dark Valley just to be able to grab a scoped AK at the beginning. And there's none of the high-powered weaponry around until you unlock Rostok.


----------



## 45nm

Just a note for those Playing Dead City 4.80 there is a Spawn menu activated by F1 in Main Menu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice soon as I'm done with Chimp Challenge I'll be grabbing Dead City and playin some catch up with CoP.









WE ARE NOW 1.68 PTS BEHIND BEAVERS GONE BANANAS!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm having some trouble getting past the loading screen with the dead city mod. The engine stops working every time.
Any tips? Im unistalling and reinstalling COP as I write this as for one step in troubleshooting.


----------



## Cykososhull

To be honest, I'm not sure I even downloaded the right file because everything is in Russian







Do you have a more understanding way of getting to the correct mod? I think I downloaded the patch for 4.80 before and that is why it isn't working.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull;13508806*
> To be honest, I'm not sure I even downloaded the right file because everything is in Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a more understanding way of getting to the correct mod? I think I downloaded the patch for 4.80 before and that is why it isn't working.


Dead City Mod and then apply the Mega fix. Sometimes it will crash but that is understandable because of the new content. If it crashes once I simply relaunch it and it works again. It's quite a massive modification and as such there are still issues (which is why 8.00 is in Development). If you followed the links that I provided earlier in this particularly those from GSC-GAME you should be on the right track. I will try my best to provide assistance and help on this matter if required.


----------



## talios

Recently got into Stalker (some credit to this thread for introducing me) and just finished my first play through of CoP (with the Complete mod). Coming from being a long time Fallout fan I think I actually prefer Stalker (well as compared to F3, 1&2 are quite different obviously). The Stalker world just had a more gritty feel. Initially I missed the lack of stats, leveling, etc but after a short while preferred the fact my character wasn't going to become uber powerful by killing rats. The idea that engaging a mutant is a complete waste of ammo and should be avoided when possible makes a lot more sense.

I was mildly disappointed with the ending in the respect that I was hoping for some great revelation. Although I was actually so caught up in the battle and slaughter the first time that I didn't notice that I got left. Of course I was interested in what was going on enough throughout the entire game (no mashing next through text) that not having it peak at the end was acceptable, it didn't really 'need' to.

Now that I've rambled for so long... My actual question. Are there any mods which recreate that last segment of the game on a larger scale? Run and gun vs overwhelming numbers of opponents? Some mass zombie outbreak or something?


----------



## Droogie

Can't play CoP anymore. It started crashing at the menu, now it won't even open. The big problem is that the process won't end. I can't get it to end without rebooting windows, as the task manager won't do it.

Is there any way to back up your save files? I'm gonna try to reinstall.


----------



## damocles

Any chances to get this one in english?

STALKER - Secret Path (New Story 5)
http://epidemz.net/379084-stalker-taynye-tropy-novyy-syuzhet-5-2010rusrepack.html


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talios;13623117*
> Recently got into Stalker (some credit to this thread for introducing me) and just finished my first play through of CoP (with the Complete mod). Coming from being a long time Fallout fan I think I actually prefer Stalker (well as compared to F3, 1&2 are quite different obviously). The Stalker world just had a more gritty feel. Initially I missed the lack of stats, leveling, etc but after a short while preferred the fact my character wasn't going to become uber powerful by killing rats. The idea that engaging a mutant is a complete waste of ammo and should be avoided when possible makes a lot more sense.
> 
> I was mildly disappointed with the ending in the respect that I was hoping for some great revelation. Although I was actually so caught up in the battle and slaughter the first time that I didn't notice that I got left. Of course I was interested in what was going on enough throughout the entire game (no mashing next through text) that not having it peak at the end was acceptable, it didn't really 'need' to.
> 
> Now that I've rambled for so long... My actual question. Are there any mods which recreate that last segment of the game on a larger scale? Run and gun vs overwhelming numbers of opponents? Some mass zombie outbreak or something?


Dead City Mod as I've previously remarked in this thread.


----------



## brettjv

Talios: Glad you had fun. Sound like you've never played SoC, correct? You should just move on to that one, seeing as how in most regards it's the best of the series.

Although you'll 'miss' some of the advancements (weapon upgrades, having to 'hunt' for artifacts, etc) that are in CoP, since you played it first (which is part of the reason I've said like 20x on this thread that you *must* play SoC first), if you liked CoP, you'll still have a great time playing it, for sure









I promise SoC has a much more satisfying 'end-game' ... the last few hours of play are hard-core (rather than just the last few minutes like CoP), plus there's a much better 'story' in the game in general, including a bit of a surprise ending.

But you do have to make sure you do a certain quest thread (it starts with 'Meet the Guide') in order to get the 'real' ending, otherwise you'll get a 'fake' ending, and be totally bummed.

Let us know when you get started ... I've given TONS of advice for SoC newbies on this thread, too.


----------



## talios

@45nm Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely pick it up. I had seen your posts on but have yet to download it. I'm out in the boonies without internet until the end of June. *groan* My Droid X has been having to fill in for everything including downloading the Complete mod when I was in town where there is 3g service, lol!

About SoC, nope haven't played the rest of the series. Just got CoP because I saw it in gamestop and it was an impulse buy.







Although with how CoP was I'll likely get the others now.


----------



## Ceadderman

@talios... you would have more of the information at the end if you know what's going on from the very beginning with Clear Sky and Shadows.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok I had posted before in here, that we needed some way to compile all the big mods and things discussed in here into a single area. The way it is now, someone will find a cool conversion mod or something, it will be discussed for a while then disappear in the middle of the thread. I know there are quite a few big mods I have seen discussed in here I would like to try out, but haven't had a chance to, and it would be a bit of a pain to keep track of them all throughout.

So do you think I should start a new thread as a STALKER mod repository, listing all of these big ones right out, or could we do something like that in this thread?

One thing to consider is, if this is done anywhere else, then it won't be necessary. Some of you might know of a stalker website or something that already lists these, then this project would be pretty unnecessary (other than we have specific ones discussed in this thread).

Thoughts?


----------



## Farmer Boe

The gsc gameworld forums have the completed mods section for all three games so its just a matter of looking at the views for each mod to figure out if its good/popular or not.


----------



## Ceadderman

I like the 2ndary option FiB.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;13628403*
> The gsc gameworld forums have the completed mods section for all three games so its just a matter of looking at the views for each mod to figure out if its good/popular or not.


Ya I know about the huge modlist sites, but I want something more in line with what is discussed in this thread. I'm sure you can find most of these on the major mod repositories but some might not be, and also you to find anything you have to wade through the giant amount of mods. More like a spotlight/download thread for the ones discussed here is what I would like to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13628740*
> I like the 2ndary option FiB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So you would like to see a post within this thread? Its likely to be quite long, some of the descriptions of mods I've seen are huge posts themselves lol.

You think just me compiling them into 1 huge post + whatever else we talk about, then link to that post in the OP would work?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13632560*
> Ya I know about the huge modlist sites, but I want something more in line with what is discussed in this thread. I'm sure you can find most of these on the major mod repositories but some might not be, and also you to find anything you have to wade through the giant amount of mods. More like a spotlight/download thread for the ones discussed here is what I would like to see.
> 
> So you would like to see a post within this thread? Its likely to be quite long, some of the descriptions of mods I've seen are huge posts themselves lol.
> 
> You think just me compiling them into 1 huge post + whatever else we talk about, then link to that post in the OP would work?


Yup I do believe that it would work so long as the linkback is done properly.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13336089*
> I have found the UAV, just this last playthrough was the first time I did though. Also stumbled on the 'mysterious cave' for the first time as well.
> 
> I don't recognize that device, no. And I don't remember coming across any Monolith on the Jupiter map either, not until I was in the underpass anyway. So you're saying there is some mission they're related to? Must be a mission I've never gotten before. Then again I've looked through a game guide before and seen a bunch of missions listed that nobody ever gave to me. Never seen any way to become a 'friend of Duty' or 'friend of Freedom', for example. There's a few artifacts that Beard asks for that I've never come across ... and I've never been able to buy an Exo suit in it either.
> 
> I think you get better 'stuff' from joining Duty. I did that on one of my playthrough's of CS, but the main 'quest' that they give you ... to take over Freedom's base ... I never could get it to complete. All the Duty dudes just stopped at the border between Garbage and Dark Valley, and never went in. I think the whole Faction thing is pretty buggy. But it's just as much fun to play through loner-style like you do in SoC anyways, not a big deal.
> 
> If was to rate them, I'd give SoC a 10 (of course), CoP an 8.5, and CS a 7.5. I think it's better to play them in that order, too ... that way when you're playing a bunch of the same maps in CS as you did in SoC, it's not like you JUST played them


When you are offered to join Duty or Freedom, on COP, you get to raid a base that has quite a nice stash into it (non-existant unless you trigger it). Can't remember exactly how I did it, though...

Also, in CS if you want to succeed in faction wars you gotta do it all yourself. Yes, its crazy, but IA won't do anything for you so you raid the base on your own. Yes, at the end of it you have fired so much you better repair your weapon if you want it to shoot ever again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13350025*
> One thing I've never done though is buy somethign from Nimble ... does Nimble open up quest lines? Cause I just assumed he sells weapons and that's it, and I never saw a need to buy weapons in that game.


Yes, buying a gun from Nimble triggers a mission. Spoiler:
Quote:


> As soon as you get that gun, once you want to leave "the boat", a guy jumps on you and tells you *** did you get that nice gun from. You send him to hell (well, you can give him the gun actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who is that nice?)...
> Then, once you are at Jupiter's base, after a few side missions, all your crap is stolen from the box at the base...and then you go after the looter and is the same guy.
> At this point I can't remember if he had another pda on him...can't remember.


Also, did you kill the "beasts" at Jupiter, from the hunting missions? The last of them is a big PITA, dunno how many times it killed me (always play on hardest settings)...until in one of the saves a controller appeared and engaged it, tearing it to pieces





































I have to say that Jupiter, at night, is as scary as it gets. Its not hard to find groups of 2-3 bloodsuckers + a huge-ass mutant...and you get raped pretty bad no matter what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;13352358*
> CS gets a lot of undeserved crap. The graphics are pretty much great out of the box (IMO better then COP because of the higher detailed areas). The faction wars thing is a bit meh, if you end up doing it, just remember to stop when it starts to get tedious.


CS is crap. At the beginning you would rather throw your gun to them rather than shooting them: guns are just so inaccurate. Also, the storyline is kinda men :/ and the faction missions doesn't work...and lets not talk about bloodsuckers being invincible when cloaked
















*@brettjv*: there are more guns that you imagine that accept 3 gadgets. First, all Abakan (if I'm not mistaken) accepts them, and so do SG 5K (which is a far better weapon than a TRS..which is crap because it jams all the time). Also, FT200 have integrated optics and grenade launcher and also accepts silencer, so you have another one....and at the moment I'm not sure if GP37 accepts a grenade launcher.

Also, you can go after the military games in the first minutes of game play if you know how. You just need grenades and a ton of cover, but its doable (for the fortified post; not for the "under the train" guys as they are dead over there, and easily).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;13359528*
> When it's tedious, why?


Because IA is broken, so you have to do it all alone, and once done never happens. Really, the other band guys spawn once and again and keep reconquering most of the stuff. Thats why it ain't worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13431281*
> At least w/SoC you have to get through a couple of tough fights on your way to the Dark Valley just to be able to grab a scoped AK at the beginning. And there's none of the high-powered weaponry around until you unlock Rostok.


You mean that you go Dark Valley using the passage from Cordon at the very beginning? I don't bother go that far...I just raid the military cordon and afterwards I raid the big military outpost (not really: I attack the patrol and kill them and then they will raid the noob-camp so you get a little bit of help to clean them and get funcy stuff







).

Also, most of the problems get solved once you get the Strelok AK, its a veeeeery awesome weapon, specially with Complete Mod (you barely need anything else), until you find G36/FT200, that is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talios;13623117*
> Recently got into Stalker (some credit to this thread for introducing me) and just finished my first play through of CoP (with the Complete mod). Coming from being a long time Fallout fan I think I actually prefer Stalker (well as compared to F3, 1&2 are quite different obviously). The Stalker world just had a more gritty feel. Initially I missed the lack of stats, leveling, etc but after a short while preferred the fact my character wasn't going to become uber powerful by killing rats. The idea that engaging a mutant is a complete waste of ammo and should be avoided when possible makes a lot more sense.
> 
> I was mildly disappointed with the ending in the respect that I was hoping for some great revelation. Although I was actually so caught up in the battle and slaughter the first time that I didn't notice that I got left. Of course I was interested in what was going on enough throughout the entire game (no mashing next through text) that not having it peak at the end was acceptable, it didn't really 'need' to.
> 
> Now that I've rambled for so long... My actual question. Are there any mods which recreate that last segment of the game on a larger scale? Run and gun vs overwhelming numbers of opponents? Some mass zombie outbreak or something?


I suggest you play Stalker: SOC. THAT is the real deal, its undoubtely the better of the series as the game goes in-crescendo until the Climax that is the final stretch. Its an astonishing game in all aspects, no matter how you look at it.

With that said, though, its much much tougher at the beginning of the game than COP, so you may be careful.

PS: and I would try it with Complete Mod directly: it doesn't modify the core game itself, it just improves all the bugged stuff (which is a lot) and makes the graphics of the game quite better. IMO its a must.

Then, once done you can explore even more with Priboy Story, a superb-mod focused on exploration to a point it gets exhilarating (you better have played the game a ton in order to find stuff without guides), although there are moments in which you just the door to hell opens and you just die (IE: going through Red Forest I end up in the middle of nowhere with a near-to-come emission and when I find shelter...there were like two controllers in there waiting for me to enter





















 ).

And, if you still want more, try LURK: its difficult as hell, the most hardcore experience you could ever had (If played as its meant to: with an incredible weight restriction). Bloodsuckers get really danger and they go in pairs, you better have a shotty handy









PSS: so much talking about Stalker I need a fix. Gonna install it tomorrow and give it a go, I just can't stop playing it and every time I enter any of the big dungeons It still feels as If I had never played it before, mmmm.

Now that we are here, whats it about *DEAD CITY*? I'd like a very brief description of it. I played plenty of mods (oblivion, lurk, complete, priboy...and more) so you could compare it to any of the formers so I can easily spot whats in there


----------



## RonB94GT

I'm going to have SOC one last try. I installed Complete 2009 v1.4.3 for whatever reason v1.4.4 I can never get installed. I got stuck somewhere I think it was before the main part that everybody says is good. Should I just restart the game or try from where I'm stuck. Any other recomended mods I should do? Textures ect?

I really want to enjoy this game but always get stuck. Got to rember not to play it like a run and gun shooter.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13676198*
> I'm going to have SOC one last try. I installed Complete 2009 v1.4.3 for whatever reason v1.4.4 I can never get installed. I got stuck somewhere I think it was before the main part that everybody says is good. Should I just restart the game or try from where I'm stuck. Any other recomended mods I should do? Textures ect?
> 
> I really want to enjoy this game but always get stuck. Got to rember not to play it like a run and gun shooter.


I would restart it. Or at least try to reload one of your earlier saves. This may clear up your issue without having to go all the way back to the beginning.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MintMouse

Anyone got a save for SoC they can give me? Would ideally be looking for something after turning off the scorcher device but before the Wish Granter...anyone?

Really don't want to start again...


----------



## talios

Have been doing a second play through of CoP on the maximum difficulty. I almost always do an initial run through a game on a low setting so I can enjoy the storyline without frustration, lol! The game is even more enjoyable on max. Constant save games become a necessity instead of just a good habit. Also cover and leaning is a must (didn't have to lean once on the lower setting). Human enemies have an uncanny ability to fire AK bursts at you and score headshots when you are at sniper rifle range.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talios;13715016*
> Have been doing a second play through of CoP on the maximum difficulty. I almost always do an initial run through a game on a low setting so I can enjoy the storyline without frustration, lol! The game is even more enjoyable on max. Constant save games become a necessity instead of just a good habit. Also cover and leaning is a must (didn't have to lean once on the lower setting). Human enemies have an uncanny ability to fire AK bursts at you and score headshots when you are at sniper rifle range.


Crazy, this game can be quite hard core, modded or not. I have yet to try it on any really hard difficulties. Plenty of fun and challenge even at the lower settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm STILL playing it at Hardcore and still haven't gotten into Pripyat yet. I'm still on the Tower hunting that 2nd Chimera who I hit but ran off toward the entrance to the underground complex/railroad supply depot. I'm just hoping that a blowout doesn't occur anytime soon. I can survive it cause I have the preventative but would hate to find I turned into a Zombie and would have to reload cause I'm dead.







lol

Whenever possible take to the highest piece of ground you can or take cover in buildings. This is a MUST at Hardcore level.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RonB94GT

Think I finally have a descent grasp of this. But how do you repair or get new armor. I have never seen any on all the kills or available on trades. And do you only go back for rewards at the beginning?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13717222*
> Think I finally have a descent grasp of this. But how do you repair or get new armor. I have never seen any on all the kills or available on trades. And do you only go back for rewards at the beginning?


You find armor in stashes, you can only get Armor from 2 sources in shops. From Nimble in Skadovsk and Owl as well as Hawaiian in Jupiter at the Station.

Oh and from the Lab, but that's MUCH later along in the game.









Only body I've ever taken armor off of is quest related in a cave full of anomalies so I won't throw down a spoiler. If you can find it early it saves you a bit of money on upgrades. And you can repair armor at any of the shelter areas. There is a guy(can't think of his name at the moment) on the same level as Owl. Just go aft and talk to the guy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13717222*
> Think I finally have a descent grasp of this. But how do you repair or get new armor. I have never seen any on all the kills or available on trades. And do you only go back for rewards at the beginning?


Nevermind the last poster, I believe you are talking about SOC and he is talking about COP









Armour can't be repaired I'm afraid, but you get newer suits througout the game all the time, don't even have to buy them.

You will have side-quests all along the game. Some of them are more important than others (traders missions are basically useless, they don't give you good stuff most of the time. Duty/Freedom mission are much more important (not a necessity, though) and will influence the game quite some. So, as a little advice without spoilers, you would better make a game save the first time you enter the "military warehouses" area so you can go back if you don't like your choice























PS: where are you at the moment? Have you gotten into any dungeon, yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

My bad.

prava is correct I indeed thought Ron was talking about CoP.









Right! Nothing to see here folks move along you've got kiddies to attend to I'd wager.









I made the mistake of climbing down off the tower and heading for the underground complex. Damn that Chimera anyway! And me without any grenades for my launcher.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RonB94GT

Going into sewers to find someones stash. I actually learned a lot this time around. All I ever worried about was health packs and ammo before. Learned to get stuff and trade instead of just drooping when I had to much and I don't need to kill everybody I see. LOL I just noticed my armor is a little less than/2 now. Just have to keep thinking more like FO3 and not COD.

Where I gave up the game before was some mission in Aproprom Research. It was a second go through at night and I always got slaughtered. But at the time I didn't pay attention to armor only health packs.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

I started playing through SoC again... This time with the complete mod... Only problem with this game is once you find a scope, its game over for the NPCs.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13728845*
> I started playing through SoC again... This time with the complete mod... Only problem with this game is once you find a scope, its game over for the NPCs.


Hey, could you give me a PM when you get to this bit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse;13699736*
> Anyone got a save for SoC they can give me? Would ideally be looking for something after turning off the scorcher device but before the Wish Granter...anyone?
> 
> Really don't want to start again...


Even if it's in a few weeks or so.







.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Is the 'scorcher device' that sphere that roams in the underground bunker? Has random streaks of flame just appear out of nowhere?

Never mind, I'm a bit away from that... Just heading off to Lab X16...


----------



## MintMouse

Ahhh not too far. Plenty to keep me preoccupied in the mean time. It would be much appreciated.







.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse;13731036*
> Ahhh not too far. Plenty to keep me preoccupied in the mean time. It would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you have complete mod? If so, I can get there by sunday









Although you could do it yourself: complete mod has a "teleporter" so you can skip as much of the game you want and get all the stuff you need late game. Weapons, artifacts, everything. Its very useful in situations like the one you are into, and if you don't want to run from top to bottom of the map.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse;13731036*
> Ahhh not too far. Plenty to keep me preoccupied in the mean time. It would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Complete Mod or Vanilla?

I'm pretty sure I have my complete mod saves for SoC.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava;13736946*
> Do you have complete mod? If so, I can get there by sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although you could do it yourself: complete mod has a "teleporter" so you can skip as much of the game you want and get all the stuff you need late game. Weapons, artifacts, everything. Its very useful in situations like the one you are into, and if you don't want to run from top to bottom of the map.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13737148*
> Complete Mod or Vanilla?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have my complete mod saves for SoC.


Either will do, guys.
Don't have it modded just now, but that can be sorted in a jiffy.
Will have a look in to this teleporter, sounds perfect actually.
If either of you could drop me a link for a download just in case...







.


----------



## _02

A warning about teleporting, you can break mission triggers by teleporting past areas that you would otherwise need to walk through. It is extremely fun being able to get places you otherwise wouldn't be able to, but be wary when using it to complete quests or access important objects/areas.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse;13737846*
> Either will do, guys.
> Don't have it modded just now, but that can be sorted in a jiffy.
> Will have a look in to this teleporter, sounds perfect actually.
> If either of you could drop me a link for a download just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Links to complete mod for SoC:
http://artistpavel.blogspot.com/2009/04/stalker-complete-2009.html
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009

I can't remember if it works with vanilla saves though.

I just found some stalker pics in my screenshot folder and it is making me want to play SoC all over again! Maybe when the 2012 mod comes out. Or I suppose I could try a different mod like LURK or Oblivion Lost.


----------



## MintMouse

Found it. It's installed. How do I use the teleporter

Figured it out...let's see how this goes.


----------



## prava

Don't cheat too much, Vintar ain't funny at the beginning of the game


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;12871040*
> So I've been wanting to play Narodnaya Solyanka mod for a LONG time now, especially after watching these videos of it a while back:
> 
> ...


I just installed Narodnaya Solyanka and they throw you right into the thick of it!

Is it normal not to have a knife at the start?

Edit - Just found some gloves so now I have a melee attack. I guess I need to find a knife!


----------



## wumpus

anyone know if the stalker complete mod works with the oblivion lost mod?

I want the best of both worlds


----------



## RonB94GT

Playing SOC. So I made it through the sewers I found both stashes and am at the military base to steel documents. My armor has 1/4 left and I can't find anymore to get through this. Have pleanty of ammo and health pacs. Any sugestions? I don't wan't to start over again would be about the 5 thime since I bought this game when it came out. I gave up on it for a long time.

I just watched a walkthrough on YouTube and see where I have totally screwed up everytime. I never busted the boxes open for supplies so I might not have all the good. I think if I start over again I will finaly have it but don't really want to start over again.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13758408*
> Playing SOC. So I made it through the sewers I found both stashes and am at the military base to steel documents. My armor has 1/4 left and I can't find anymore to get through this. Have pleanty of ammo and health pacs. Any sugestions? I don't wan't to start over again would be about the 5 thime since I bought this game when it came out. I gave up on it for a long time.
> 
> I just watched a walkthrough on YouTube and see where I have totally screwed up everytime. I never busted the boxes open for supplies so I might not have all the good. I think if I start over again I will finaly have it but don't really want to start over again.


To be fair, you have not got very far..









Would take maybe 3 hours tops to get back to where you are...

Its possible to still kill them all with 1/4 armor....


----------



## RonB94GT

Found some armor







. It's not that it wouldn't have taken that long just it's that I might not ever get this game.


----------



## Canadarocker

Count me in, I own all three but have yet to complete SoC just don't have the time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


anyone know if the stalker complete mod works with the oblivion lost mod?

I want the best of both worlds










Did you read through the OL mod description? It might have added some updated textures. I can't really remember, been a while since I played it.


----------



## Droogie

CoP has become crash happy









Can anyone help me out? It just freezes at the menu now. Can't even close it without a reboot. I reinstalled it, and the same thing happens.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13775221*
> CoP has become crash happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out? It just freezes at the menu now. Can't even close it without a reboot. I reinstalled it, and the same thing happens.


Did you delete all user data before you reinstall the game? Maybe some setting went south. I would uninstall it, reboot and delete all leftovers you can find. Is it a steam version?


----------



## brettjv

@ Prava

I don't bother w/the military base at the beginning because there's no scopes down there, and no full-size AK's. So I hit the Dark Valley almost from the start, to get the AK + Scope.

Also, like I said, the TRS301 is the only gun that takes all three attachments ... silencer, scope, and grenade launcher. All the rest of them take 2 at most. The FN2000 or whatever it's called can take the silencer, plus has the launcher and scope built-in, so I suppose you might say that it has equal capabilities, but it doesn't take 3 attachments, which was my point.

I've played through SoC at least 10 times, don't think I've ever even fired the SG. It doesn't take a scope, so it's worthless to me ... if you like it better than the TRS, more power to you. It's not my bag









Also, just for the record ... the Complete mod for SoC DOES add armor and gun repair. I'm also pretty sure it raises the 'max running' weight limit as well, and it for SURE lowers enemy awareness considerably.

Basically, Complete makes the game easier, no question about it. It doesn't change 'the game', per se, but it changes the mechanics enough that the certain strategies I'd used in Vanilla (like conserving the 'health' of my green scientist suit armor until I'd cleared the Barricade assault, and was leaving Warehouses towards the Red Forest) become unimportant. You also don't have to be as careful w/loadouts due to higher 'running' weight limit.

@Ron ... Dunno if you're still there, but I actually can get in and out of the military base only firing a couple shots to take out the dudes on the top floor of the building w/the docs. You just gotta motor from the sewer straight up the stairs, shoot those two dudes, grab docs, then head to the roof and take the ladder down the back of the building, then escape through the hole in the wall (careful of the anomaly







) and just run along the fence line til you're clear of the grunts.

It did take me a _number_ of playthroughs before I figured out this method, and thus how easy it actually is to grab those docs and escape with minimal effort or fanfare ... if you so desire









BTW, make sure you hit Lab X-18 alone, in the dark, with headphones on. Preferably w/no one else in the house. Lab X-15 too


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13781227*
> @Ron ... Dunno if you're still there, but I actually can get in and out of the military base only firing a couple shots to take out the dudes on the top floor of the building w/the docs. You just gotta motor from the sewer straight up the stairs, shoot those two dudes, grab docs, then head to the roof and take the ladder down the back of the building, then escape through the hole in the wall (careful of the anomaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and just run along the fence line til you're clear of the grunts.


Actually I killed them all and killed all the ones outside that were in the way to the next building. Did a quick save outside the next building. Probably do some more tomorrow.


----------



## wumpus

the complete mod is fun, I like it a lot better because now when I double tap a guy hes actually dead.

X-18 still makes me jump and this is like the 5th play though


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13815286*
> the complete mod is fun, I like it a lot better because now when I double tap a guy hes actually dead.
> 
> X-18 still makes me jump and this is like the 5th play though


Same!







Though X-16 is worse... I have that next so I keep delaying it.


----------



## RonB94GT

Made it to bar. Looks like game may be a little easier as I can trade for better stuff now. Should i get the Enfield or AN 94 ( I have lots of ammo for that now) looks like the Stalker suit is better than the Merc?


----------



## PRloaded

stalker suit is the best all round suit for the mid section of the game. Don't bother buying it since you should come across it in a stash by that point in the game.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Dont ever buy armor or guns. Waste of cash. That is unless you are like me abd have like 746938465394856394865 dollars from packratting your way around the zone.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^ This.

Don't waste the cash on way overpriced weapons.. You will find loads like it soon.


----------



## RonB94GT

looks like I got the stalker suit as a reward. Was going to trade for a new weapon? Can you drop items in a safe place and pick up later like in FO3?


----------



## PRloaded

I remember correctly, there is a safe box in the bar. Also, I think you place items in stashes you find and in dead bodies as they don't disappear.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Theres a safe in the bar.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRloaded*


I remember correctly, there is a safe box in the bar. Also, I think you place items in stashes you find and in dead bodies as they don't disappear.


Store in Stashes, never on bodies. By time you get back to the body some Stalker made off with the loot. Least that's how it always happened to me.









~Ceadder


----------



## love9sick

Signing in to the fan club, I love me some stalker game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


Signing in to the fan club, I love me some stalker game.


Do you have more than one system? If not you might see about adding your System Specs to your "User CP" which is at the top in the black bar. Then to your Left you'll find Add/Edit System, one over the other.









~Ceadder


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13853387*
> Do you have more than one system? If not you might see about adding your System Specs to your "User CP" which is at the top in the black bar. Then to your Left you'll find Add/Edit System, one over the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I kind of like it this way for some reason


----------



## Ceadderman

Except that your system takes up all the room available to you in your sig. No room for club or group affiliation.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Droogie

Ok... so... I just got to Lab X-18. Mommy?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Pretty much. It only gets worse too. Just saying.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Lab X-18 is disney land compared to X-16


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

After playing the games through several times, I still run through all underground areas lol.


----------



## Eskimo Bob

Lab X-18 was a tiny bit scary to me, but it died off quickly and X-16 wasn't any bit scary.


----------



## brettjv

I use the stash at the grave marker right across from the entrance to Wild Territory rather than the Bar one ... that's my main storage spot in SoC, right at the middle of everything









Ron, now that you're at the Bar, follow the advice I gave upthread (check the hidden text). You'll end up with sweet guns and a sweet suit. No spoilers involved there, just very minor 'cheats' from having played through the game so many times and knowing exactly where stuff is at and how the mechanics of the game progresses








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13860574*
> Lab X-18 is disney land compared to X-16


Yah think? I found x-18 (Dark Valley) to be a lot scarier than x-15 (Yantar ... there is no x-16, is there?) the first time through. There's 4 brand-new scary critters in x-18, plus the first Burner anomalies of the game ... but x-15 didn't introduce any new monsters. Don't get me wrong, it's still scary cause it's so dark, but ... not _as_ scary to me. Actually I thought Agroprom Underground was worse than x-15 too.


----------



## fireman

I want to play this game again sometime but with a new completely different mod, I've only tried the 2009 mod but are there any other better or interesting ones?


----------



## PRloaded

I hear Oblivion Lost changes _alot_ of things in SoC.


----------



## _02

LURK too - Check out ModDB and Stalker.filefront.com, there are plenty listed.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Oblivion lost does change alot. Just did a play through with it. LOVE IT. Love it alot. Could be better, but still WOW. Its great. It is like a whole new game almost.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;13868034*
> Oblivion lost does change alot. Just did a play through with it. LOVE IT. Love it alot. Could be better, but still WOW. Its great. It is like a whole new game almost.


This. The stalker experience with oblivion lost is unrivaled by any other mod.


----------



## brettjv

Oblivion Lost is pretty damn cool as a 2nd or 3rd playthrough. I dig the way you can transform certain artifacts by throwing them into certain anomalies according to recipes you find in various random places. Definitely a mod worth a playthrough on ... makes a scary game even scarier


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13864731*
> I use the stash at the grave marker right across from the entrance to Wild Territory rather than the Bar one ... that's my main storage spot in SoC, right at the middle of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, now that you're at the Bar, follow the advice I gave upthread (check the hidden text). You'll end up with sweet guns and a sweet suit. No spoilers involved there, just very minor 'cheats' from having played through the game so many times and knowing exactly where stuff is at and how the mechanics of the game progresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah think? I found x-18 (Dark Valley) to be a lot scarier than x-15 (Yantar ... there is no x-16, is there?) the first time through. There's 4 brand-new scary critters in x-18, plus the first Burner anomalies of the game ... but x-15 didn't introduce any new monsters. Don't get me wrong, it's still scary cause it's so dark, but ... not _as_ scary to me. Actually I thought Agroprom Underground was worse than x-15 too.


Agroprom & x-18 still make me shake when i play through those areas. Agroprom was intense due to being the first instance where u venture below ground, and x-18 (as you mentioned) introduced new critters & anomalies


----------



## TFL Replica

It's such a shame that GSC game world is pretty much clueless as to what made SoC so special. AFAIK they're currently doing early development work for Stalker 2 and porting stalker to the 360. Whether the above actions are mutually exclusive remains to be seen (free fall for the franchise if true).


----------



## Ceadderman

Link?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PRloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13877390*
> It's such a shame that GSC game world is pretty much clueless as to what made SoC so special. AFAIK they're currently doing early development work for Stalker 2 and porting stalker to the 360. Whether the above actions are mutually exclusive remains to be seen (free fall for the franchise if true).


I don't know about that...
I found CoP to a be a better game than SoC.
My only complaint was the way the transition between maps was in CoP


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


It's such a shame that GSC game world is pretty much clueless as to what made SoC so special. AFAIK they're currently doing early development work for Stalker 2 and porting stalker to the 360. Whether the above actions are mutually exclusive remains to be seen (free fall for the franchise if true).


It would be wise for them to not abandon the PC gaming and modding community. I don't know if I would call them clueless, but their decisions for STALKER 2 have yet to be seen.

Have you found any news on the development?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRloaded*


I don't know about that...
I found CoP to a be a better game than SoC.
My only complaint was the way the transition between maps was in CoP


Kind of agreed. SoC has a WAY WAY WAY better story arc in my opinion, but CoP is just a more mature game all around. I'll also take the loading screens instead of the much smaller linear areas, but good lord they take a long time to load.

I don't know, so many things in CoP feel contrived. Paying for travel is silly since you are ******ed rich by the time you need to travel - The missions are basically "go here, do this" and are fun, but I don't get the grand craziness that I got from SoC (whose missions sucked, but things like the labs and deactivating the brain scorcher, red forest, etc were EPIC). To me, SoC felt more full of danger than CoP.


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


This. The stalker experience with oblivion lost is unrivaled by any other mod.


Well, it gets too easy once you have all the last tier artifacts you want to have (and that is as soon as you get to rostok, more or less), because they just can't kill you by shooting at you: you just don't die.

Creeps can still hurt you, but they aren't a problem at all either.

PS: and lets not talk about how buggy and unstable the game it becomes. I couldn't end the game, I got stuck somehow and no matter what I tried It always BSOD in certain areas (yeah, I used my saves from a long before and the result was the same).

PSS: for me, the latest Stalker experience is LURK. Its the most hardcore mod you could ever try if played as it was built to (meaning: very HEAVY weight limits, like for real). The only downside is that artifacts do nothing useful, but the nights are as dark as they get to be and creeps are very very dangerous. Deffinitely the most difficult mod of the ones I tried.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


It would be wise for them to not abandon the PC gaming and modding community. I don't know if I would call them clueless, but their decisions for STALKER 2 have yet to be seen.

Have you found any news on the development?


You can bet they won't. Stalker has been very successful on Eastern countries to the point they are doing a TV series about it. Also, the books inspired by the Zone are pretty much #1 in the sci-fi genre.

Believe me, I'm sure they won't go that far as to ruin all of that. Stalker is a heck of an experience on its own, nothing comes close to it.

Quote:



I don't know, so many things in CoP feel contrived. Paying for travel is silly since you are ******ed rich by the time you need to travel - The missions are basically "go here, do this" and are fun, but I don't get the grand craziness that I got from SoC (whose missions sucked, but things like the labs and deactivating the brain scorcher, red forest, etc were EPIC). To me, SoC felt more full of danger than CoP.


Depends. COP has much much much harder fights than SOC has ever had. The Chimera, for example, is a nightmare to kill. I believe it is the creature in the whole Stalker series that has given me more nightmares. In the end, I had to use "external" help, always. For instance, there is a bandid base nearby, and thus I used it as "bate" for the Chimera: spot it, it saw me then run like hell to the base















Another time I got help from a controller














somehow it was close enough and they engaget one another and the controller ended victorious




























... lucky me, because I was tired of running with that beast on my ass, it just takes that much damage to kill it.

Ah! And lets not talk about the creeps themselves. At night you tend to fall into "groups" with a few bloodsuckers and other beasts, all together. It ain't nice to run into them as they are much more powerful at night than at day, and much much much more agressive.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prava*


Depends. COP has much much much harder fights than SOC has ever had. The Chimera, for example, is a nightmare to kill.


The Chimera and Burer are the hardest enemies out of all the games, by FAR. They also made the controllers harder. However the fights towards the end of SoC were many times more difficult and large than anything in CoP if you ask me.

The Chimera certainly takes the cake though, absolutely. Very fast, very many HP.

Quote:



Ah! And lets not talk about the creeps themselves. At night you tend to fall into "groups" with a few bloodsuckers and other beasts, all together. It ain't nice to run into them as they are much more powerful at night than at day, and much much much more agressive.


I've had very few night encounters, and I do a bit of sneaking at night. In fact, it feels like there are very few mutant encounters at all in the game.

Maybe I'm just (un)lucky?


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


The Chimera and Burer are the hardest enemies out of all the games, by FAR. They also made the controllers harder. However the fights towards the end of SoC were many times more difficult and large than anything in CoP if you ask me.

The Chimera certainly takes the cake though, absolutely. Very fast, very many HP.


Burers huh...





















had nightmares about them, I'm telling you that. I entered into that train station, and my stamina as well as my weapon would go away. It was an endless fight...

Now, all of that happened the first time I did it. On the second one, I dropped all my stuff on the floor by the stairs (all but the armour and medkits) got out the knife and jumped straight for them.































































Dead in a heart-beat, can't imagine how easier to deal with they were compared to before.

I believe it also had to do with the fact that I just jumped in, so they weren't waiting for me or nothing.

So, you never found a big "night party"? Thats too bad then





















It happend to me on the mission in which you either party with Freedom or Duty and go raid a camp nearby that has a veeeeeeeeeery nice stash

As soon as I get there and the party was starting a very large group arrived and nobody survived (no, not even me














). There were 3 bloodsuckers and many other creeps around
















---

But all in all I do agree that SOC is harder than COP, except those mentioned parts. The nicest part in SOC is that since you start at the red forest till you end the game keeps getting better (harder) and the end of it is a huuuuuuuuuuuge climax. There aren't many games out there than produce such a scaling and you enjoy the last hours so much.

Ah! For me, COP dies once you have your group to go to the tunnel. Once out...mmm....it feels "over".


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prava*


I believe it also had to do with the fact that I just jumped in, so they weren't waiting for me or nothing.


Try doing it to a controller like in SoC. Controllers are waaaaaaaaay powerful with melee in CoP. I was actually sad about the Burer fight. It is very difficult to do with normal weapons, and embarrassingly easy with a knife.

That was a moment where I did get tired of having to hide, medkit, pop out, hide. Mainly because I had no stamina to move half the time. I think the Burer is a bit overpowered by being able to prevent you from sprinting, stealing your weapon from range while also having a super powerful attack and the ability to make anything in the room a projectile.

Two is almost unfair.


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, Burers are tough but not if you arm yourself appropriately.









I keep a cheap pistol in one slot keep RPG in the other. Then I sneak slightly onto to the catwalk with the pistol out. Burer number 1 sees me and starts in I cap a couple shots in his direction. He uses his kinetic shield allowing me to go back out. I let him have his fun with whatever he has in his telekinetic grasp. Once I'm sure he's no longer a thread I peek out and hope he's on the ground with his buddy. Then I creep up to the stairs with the pistol equipped and they're typically at the base of them awaiting my arrival. I pop off a couple shots to get their kinetic shields up switch to RPG and hit em where it hurts.









BAM! no more Burers. I did it this way on the hardest setting as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TFL Replica

News on Stalker 2 is very scarce but piecing together the shreds of information that they released so far points out to: A new engine, multi-platform, a 2012 release, a change in gameplay with more emphasis on horror and completely new story/characters.

I'm doubting a 2012 multi-platform release unless they pull a Crysis 2.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13864731*
> Ron, now that you're at the Bar, follow the advice I gave upthread (check the hidden text). You'll end up with sweet guns and a sweet suit. No spoilers involved there, just very minor 'cheats' from having played through the game so many times and knowing exactly where stuff is at and how the mechanics of the game progresses


Going to be a couple of weeks before I'm back at it. I will def go back and read it again. Right now I colected my reward and am overloaded and did a quick save their.
Big thanks since I can't give you a rep.


----------



## McDown

Attachment 215628


----------



## Eskimo Bob

I don't know what you guys are talking about with difficulty of Burers and Chimeria. Shotguns are so OP in Stalker series. Anytime I had difficulty fighting a mutant I just took out my shotgun, got in close and killed the burer or chimeria no problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeeeeeeaaaah, try that in CoP on Nightmare.









I made the mistake of trying to follow the Chimera to the supply station at the underground complex. That didn't work out too hot.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eskimo Bob;13901329*
> I don't know what you guys are talking about with difficulty of Burers and Chimeria. Shotguns are so OP in Stalker series. Anytime I had difficulty fighting a mutant I just took out my shotgun, got in close and killed the burer or chimeria no problem.


What difficulty are you playing on?

I attempted to kill the Chimera in the open with plenty of room to evade using the Armsel Protecta. It ate every round from the drum without even starting to limp, and I had to have reloaded the game 10 times before I decided to snipe it from a distance (they are even pretty good at hiding and making you fight) then unload automatic fire into it while it ran at me, THEN bust out the shotty. Even then I took 75% damage.

Although the sleeping one - I killed that in a single double blast from the hunting shotgun, about 1 inch from its face. Go figure.


----------



## TFL Replica

I seem to recall using an RPG on the first burer in Oblivion Lost. I think I finished it with a pistol.


----------



## Droogie

Ok. I survived Lab X18 in SoC, and I'm about to start Lab X8 in CoP on complete mod. Is it as bad as the labs in SoC?


----------



## PRloaded

Naw...
The CoP labs are'nt really that scary or hard just really slow due to all the poltergeists.
Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eskimo Bob

Can't remember the difficulty, but I think it was because of my mods that made shotguns super OP.


----------



## mikehunt

just started CoP last weekend
liking it but the map seems smaller than the previous games but it's been a while since I played them so maybe I'm remembering wrong

I like how the weapon and equipment upgrade system and repair system work
I also like the interface
I installed Complete before starting so I don't know the difference between it and vanilla

I think I'm going to try S.M.R.T.E.R. once I finish the game the first time


----------



## chia233

[ame="



]

So i guess people DO live off the zone afterall.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eskimo Bob;13901329*
> Shotguns are so OP in Stalker series.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13905943*
> What difficulty are you playing on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eskimo Bob;13910860*
> Can't remember the difficulty, but I think it was because of my mods that made shotguns super OP.


That gave me a good morning lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow didn't realize that the Ukrainian territory produced anything using materials from Chernobyl. makes me glad I'm in the States. Just hope that none of the Radiated Cars end up here.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TFL Replica

Just tested shotguns on the 2 burers in CoP. The first one is best taken care of with a knife attack. The second one went down faster/easier with "peek-a-boo" shotgun attacks to the head. Nowhere near as difficult as oblivion lost (and I have no gameplay altering mods).


----------



## mikehunt

I just read that they kept the plant running for a few years after the explosion

anyway, I've come to the conclusion I want a game that is basically the love child of fallout 3 and stalker
graphics: the more realistic look of stalker but with fallout's ambiance and artistic style
weapon/armor repair: somewhere between the two games
flashlight/night vision like in stalker
equipment modification like in stalker


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

All Stalker, all the time.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Add me to the list. I love STALKER.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13946577*
> Wow didn't realize that the Ukrainian territory produced anything using materials from Chernobyl. makes me glad I'm in the States. Just hope that none of the Radiated Cars end up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Where did you get that idea? Nobody using "hot" stuff from the zone. There barb wire and soldiers that given order to shoot the trespassers.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Where did you get that idea? Nobody using "hot" stuff from the zone. There barb wire and soldiers that given order to shoot the trespassers.


Oh I don't know, the part of the video that directly stated that Radiators are worth 25 Euros each and that scrap metal can retain radiation even after the smelting process and the part where they stated that the Ukraine is the biggest producer of Steel Pipe?

Where do you think recovered Home Radiators go to be recycled?









I hope this is not the case and my jump in logic is over the top, but I don't believe that it is. I understand the place is locked down but that doesn't keep everyone out and fortune hunters will find a way to make a buck there if they can.









~Ceadder


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh I don't know, the part of the video that directly stated that Radiators are worth 25 Euros each and that scrap metal can retain radiation even after the smelting process and the part where they stated that the Ukraine is the biggest producer of Steel Pipe?

Where do you think recovered Home Radiators go to be recycled?









I hope this is not the case and my jump in logic is over the top, but I don't believe that it is. I understand the place is locked down but that doesn't keep everyone out and fortune hunters will find a way to make a buck there if they can.









~Ceadder










Judging by your logic we also should avoid buying cars and electronics from Japan now too? I don't think it's really worth the trouble for a major manufacturers to use the scrap metal from the zone.

But I have to admit the game looks incredibly realistic. All those little details like soda machines, standard looking schools and kindergartens (thanks to soviet union policies), apartment buildings are the same in every city. Takes me back to the late '80s


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Judging by your logic we also should avoid buying cars and electronics from Japan now too? I don't think it's really worth the trouble for a major manufacturers to use the scrap metal from the zone.

But I have to admit the game looks incredibly realistic. All those little details like soda machines, standard looking schools and kindergartens (thanks to soviet union policies), apartment buildings are the same in every city. Takes me back to the late '80s


















?

I'd avoid anything sitting in a nuclear cloud if it meant I didn't have to expose my testicles to something that could cause cancer. Like I don't know, an unhealthy dose of Radiation maybe?









I'm not saying don't buy anything from Japan. Just hoping that nobody is circulating contaminated product just for the sake of making a buck. Since we're talking about Japan now, you're speaking of a Country that sponsored the Kyoto Accord and refused to let Nuclear powered ships enter her territorial waters. I would hope they aren't hypocritical enough to sell contaminated product. Not that they will and I'm not trying to find fault where there is none.

I agree with you about the Series though. I love how realistic the environment is. It's incredibly fun to play as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









?

I'd avoid anything sitting in a nuclear cloud if it meant I didn't have to expose my testicles to something that could cause cancer. Like I don't know, an unhealthy dose of Radiation maybe?









I'm not saying don't buy anything from Japan. Just hoping that nobody is circulating contaminated product just for the sake of making a buck. Since we're talking about Japan now, you're speaking of a Country that sponsored the Kyoto Accord and refused to let Nuclear powered ships enter her territorial waters. I would hope they aren't hypocritical enough to sell contaminated product. Not that they will and I'm not trying to find fault where there is none.

I agree with you about the Series though. I love how realistic the environment is. It's incredibly fun to play as well.









~Ceadder










Just buy a Geiger counter and keep it close to your testicles so you can be sure nothing will stop you from passing on your genes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13962988*
> Just buy a Geiger counter and keep it close to your testicles so you can be sure nothing will stop you from passing on your genes.


lol Geiger counters are a bit spensive. If I could afford one I could probably afford to buy German instead.









Still it is quite disconcerting that somewhere in the world people would sell contaminated vehicles(nobody mentioned Motorcycles or Personal watercraft in that clip) without a second thought. It's okay to be leery. That's how the human race is still around.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Toonshorty

Who's playing the complete mod.

I tried playing it with my GTX 460 768MB...

To put it simply... computer said no...


----------



## Droogie

I run CoP Complete no problem... aside from horrific load times. Love the mod.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Eskimo Bob

CoP with SGM crashes now everytime on the final cutscene when I am getting into the chopper. What a shame









Anyone else play SGM blackbyte edition? I thought it was suppose to have a bunch of new weapons but I barely found any. Let alone the ones I did find I only ever saw once in the game. Were could I find a list of weapons/items in SGM and their locations?


----------



## Droogie

What does the SGM mod do?


----------



## Eskimo Bob

http://blackbyte.org/sgm/

Does all sorts of stuff. New weapons, new quests, slightly adjusted main quest line, various config options. Alpha squad, once you enable it a elite team will constantly hunt you down. And they never stop, kill one and another will come along eventually.


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


Who's playing the complete mod.

I tried playing it with my GTX 460 768MB...

To put it simply... computer said no...


I am on my sig system, although I'm using the normal graphics not the super ones. I do have the settings maxed for the regular graphics version of complete though


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toonshorty;13967350*
> Who's playing the complete mod.
> 
> I tried playing it with my GTX 460 768MB...
> 
> To put it simply... computer said no...


By no you mean terrible performance or no performance?

You are probably crushing your VRAM. Try reducing your resolution or knocking texture detail down to 75%

Playing with AA?

With my 5850 1gb @ 880/1180 I get roughly 40-85fps at 1920x1080


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13975956*
> You are probably crushing your VRAM. Try reducing your resolution or knocking texture detail down to 75%
> 
> There is also a performance patch if I recall.


Yeah, that's what I though.

Textures at medium worked better.

768MB just isn't enough these days.

I'm going to have to upgrade again


----------



## Ceadderman

...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Playing Clear Sky again. Want a good mod to throw on it first. I have played the game to the end several times over. I want an overhaul.

Also, there was a mod for Stalker that added TONS of weapons. I mean, TONS. Like WWII weapons and stuff. Eveven bolt actions and stuff. Anyone know which mod it is, and which Stalker it is for? I have a picture of all of the stuff that came with it somewhere. There were like cigarettes and pot and stuff haha.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Bump city. Looking for good Clear Sky mod(s).


----------



## _02

Have you checked moddb and stalker.filefront?

There is always complete and the big ones.

All the bag-o-weapons mods I tried were OP and had semi broken models =/


----------



## Droogie

Wow. Never noticed this before, but when you're in the library in Metro 2033, you find Roadside Picnic. Nice shout out. This book is so underrated, and should be more widely known. Spawned 2 fantastic games. Well, spawned one fantastic game, and another book which turned into a fantastic game.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Wow. Never noticed this before, but when you're in the library in Metro 2033, you find Roadside Picnic. Nice shout out. This book is so underrated, and should be more widely known. Spawned 2 fantastic games. Well, spawned one fantastic game, and another book which turned into a fantastic game.


Ever see the movie? It is epic for being subtitled.























Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Have you checked moddb and stalker.filefront?

There is always complete and the big ones.

All the bag-o-weapons mods I tried were OP and had semi broken models =/


I got complete. Not sure I am impressed with it.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


Ever see the movie? It is epic for being subtitled.
























I watched it on youtube.

Complete mod for CoP makes it look great. Though it's a huge memory hog.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I am looking for good mods for Clear Sky.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;14106092*
> I am looking for good mods for Clear Sky.


Ahh. That's my least favorite of the series. A bit too linear. So, haven't looked at many mods for it.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I am a huge fan of all of the series. Die hard fan I guess you could say. I love all three of them.


----------



## supra_rz

me want steam sale on stalker

/properenglish


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


me want steam sale on stalker

/properenglish


Lol! I was just about to post this too









I already have the 3 games twice each, Just want it on steam!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I've missed these games in the last sale - COP + SOC - $4.99

NOT MISSING THIS TIME!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

THEY'RE HERE!!

Getting them all.


----------



## MaxFTW

Yesssss!!!!


----------



## TMallory

Yes! I bought SoC and CoP last time they had 'em on sale, but they didn't have Clear Sky discounted for some reason. This time around it is! $2.49? Sold.


----------



## Kirby1

arnt all 3 stalker games stand alone games? I cant buy Call of Pri... because it says I need to own stalker 1 first. What gives?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirby1*


arnt all 3 stalker games stand alone games? I cant buy Call of Pri... because it says I need to own stalker 1 first. What gives?


Where are you buying it - maybe it is some odd purchasing restriction.

They are 3 stand alone titles.


----------



## Kirby1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Where are you buying it - maybe it is some odd purchasing restriction.

They are 3 stand alone titles.


Steam


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirby1*


Steam


Strange - because I only own clear sky on steam. I bought the 1st and 3rd games hard copy.


----------



## Kirby1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Strange - because I only own clear sky on steam. I bought the 1st and 3rd games hard copy.











Yea its COP that I can buy on its own. Clear sky works fine.


----------



## Infrabasse

I'm guessing you tried to buy the S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat *Loyalty Promo* which requires steam ownership of the other 2 games.

Get the standard S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat for $7,49, not he loyalty promo that's at $3.49


----------



## supra_rz

bought clear sky and shadow of chern, heard that call of pri. is not worth.. is it correct ?

EDIT: DAMN I MESSED EVERETHING AND BOUGHT THE WRONG ONE... clear sky is not worth not call of pri.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## _02

They are all ok games.

SoC is epic, I didn't finish clear sky but it wasn't horrible up to half way through, and plenty of people think the last half of the game is epic. Call of Pripyat is good, but honestly not as good as SoC.

with bug fixes, it isn't like I absolutely hated clear sky, it just wasn't as involving as SoC. Honestly, I feel the same way about CoP, but it has plenty of redeeming qualities.


----------



## Faster_is_better

SoC probably the best, largest maps, and some nice mods for it.
I'd put CoP in second, its a bit newer and refreshed, I liked some of the changes but small maps

Clear Sky I haven't finished, I just got bored when I started again, it might pick up and be fun later, but at least with SoC the grind in the beginning to get some equip was worth it. Haven't got past the grind in CS lol

We should be seeing a few more people in the club since the Steam Sale anyways


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I dont like how everyone hates on CS. Yeah it wasnt the best, but it is still worth playing through. :'(

Then again I am a hardcore fan of the series....


----------



## razaice

Just got all three of the games and have them modded with the complete mod. I've never tried them before but I've heard good things. Would they be best played in order?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I say SoC, CS, CoP. Thats the order they were made in. If you play them out of order, you get spoiled by newer features in the newer ones.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


I say SoC, CS, CoP. Thats the order they were made in. If you play them out of order, you get spoiled by newer features in the newer ones.


Agreed.

Plus SoC with Complete is an amazing intro to the series.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Just got all three of the games and have them modded with the complete mod. I've never tried them before but I've heard good things. Would they be best played in order?


where are the mods ?? sry i am new to this series ..


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


where are the mods ?? sry i am new to this series ..


Here's the artist's blog - it has links to everything and info.

http://artistpavel.blogspot.com/

Edit - I should have mentioned this is just for complete mod. You should check out moddb.com for other mods.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I prefer oblivion lost. But complete for sure is a nice way to start the series out.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


I prefer oblivion lost. But complete for sure is a nice way to start the series out.










hold on hold, this one is better than the normal one? and why should i start from the 3rd game of the series first ?







i never played any stalker series


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

No. Start with Shadow of Chernobyl. Three months or so from now when you finish it, start Clear Sky. Not that long after that when you are done, go to Call of Pripyat.

I liked the mod called Oblivion Lost for Shadow of Chernobyl over the Complete mod. But either way, you are starting in the right place.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


where are the mods ?? sry i am new to this series ..


http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/mods - Good place to start...


----------



## _02

Read up on it - the complete mod aims to keep the game MAINLY in tact - overhauling visual systems and fixing bugs. Oblivion Lost and other mods change considerable content and gameplay, to the point where it is not the same game.


----------



## 100PARIK

I think I should join the club just because I'm Ukrainian... =)


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Yeah thats why I picked it(Oblivion Lost) sorry. I have played all of them several times through. So I was going with Oblivion Lost because it was a larger change and closer to the original idea of the game. I have that original build somewhere around here..... :/


----------



## Droogie

So, what are some other good mods for CoP? I just beat it on the complete mod. Anything else out there I should try?

I'd like to stick with the high textures and something with atmosfear built in like complete does. Or something that will work with complet.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I havent played with any mods for CoP. But I hear complete is amazing for it. What did you think of it?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


I havent played with any mods for CoP. But I hear complete is amazing for it. What did you think of it?


Amazing isn't quite the word.







For an old engine, the lighting is incredible. Also, there's nothing like an emission with that mod. I couldn't think of experiencing one without it now.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I love Stalker sooooooo much.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;14116091*
> I love Stalker sooooooo much.


Me too. When I say I dislike Clear Sky, I mean that as this: It's my least favorite game out of my 3 favorite games.









It just feels more like a linear CoD type game than the open ended nature of the other 2. I have a soft spot for sandbox games.

That being said, I need some mods for CoP!


----------



## supra_rz

I am afraid of the story,do i missing something when starting the game from SOC ? should i know something before starting it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14116282*
> Me too. When I say I dislike Clear Sky, I mean that as this: It's my least favorite game out of my 3 favorite games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just feels more like a linear CoD type game than the open ended nature of the other 2. I have a soft spot for sandbox games.
> 
> That being said, I need some mods for CoP!


Vanilla CoP felt more linear to me (my CS was heavily modded so don't be surprised). Also CS actually had better visuals.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Bought it with the steam sale earlier. Friend of mine has been raving about it lol, can't wait to try it all out!


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm a full fledged Stalker now!









CS and SoC for $8. I already had CoP which I got for Free with the purchase of my MoBo and 955BE Combo(Thanks to AMD) and just couldn't see spending much more than that for 2 older games. So I'm in the series for $8. And thanks to one of the guys here for sending me Complete for both CoP and SoC, I'll be able to play them as they launched as well as breath new life into them afterward.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infrabasse

Do I have the correct versions here:
Stalker_Complete_2009_v1.4.4_Setup.exe
Call_of_Pripyat_Complete_v1.0.2_Setup.exe

I also grabbed this:
Stalker-COP_3GB_RAM_Be_fixed.7z


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


I am afraid of the story,do i missing something when starting the game from SOC ? should i know something before starting it?


Weeeeellllll....

Especially in the beginning you just get radio transmissions that are walls of text and the missions aren't really clear or significant. But anything important in the game IS clear and there are certainly specific missions.

Don't feel lost, just go with the objectives and get used to using your PDA.

I really wish you could set custom markers in the PDA =/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Weeeeellllll....

Especially in the beginning you just get radio transmissions that are walls of text and the missions aren't really clear or significant. But anything important in the game IS clear and there are certainly specific missions.

Don't feel lost, just go with the objectives and get used to using your PDA.

_I really wish you could set custom markers in the PDA _=/


That goes for all the games. Wish you could set a marker on the map. I've gotten turned around a lot in CoP due to random occurrences that demand immediate attention that require me to turn around to sell loot, and forgotten where I was headed to begin with. Would be nice to have a "pin" to drop on the map marking where I meant to go.









~Ceadder


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Got CoP + SoC bundle! Sorry CS, my wallet didn't like you.

So now I have 3 retail & 2 Steam S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games! Am I a 1337 fan now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









I'm a full fledged Stalker now!









CS and SoC for $8. I already had CoP which I got for Free with the purchase of my MoBo and 955BE Combo(Thanks to AMD) and just couldn't see spending much more than that for 2 older games. So I'm in the series for $8. And thanks to one of the guys here for sending me Complete for both CoP and SoC, I'll be able to play them as they launched as well as breath new life into them afterward.









~Ceadder










Ha, grats







I bought SoC retail of a member here ages ago, just a disc and key in a sleeve for like $5, and my love began. Then I picked up the STALKER bundle on Steam it was SoC and CoP, some reason CS wasn't sold in the package at the time (maybe not still). But I got CS on a D2D sale, probably like $5 or less. I should probably freebie or sell my hard disc of SoC, but meh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


Got CoP + SoC bundle! Sorry CS, my wallet didn't like you.

So now I have 3 retail & 2 Steam S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games! Am I a 1337 fan now?










I'd guess so, multiple copies of the game! Although you might need to have beaten them all multiple times, on all difficulties and using various mods to claim the 1337 part..


----------



## _02

Build 1935 has cut locations, monsters, vehicles and a different static lighting renderer.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;14125351*
> I'd guess so, multiple copies of the game! Although you might need to have beaten them all multiple times, on all difficulties and using various mods to claim the 1337 part..


Finished CoP on extremes(Easies & Toughest) & SoC twice on Easy(just for fun).









Well, never actually finished CS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14125695*
> Finished CoP on extremes(Easies & Toughest) & SoC twice on Easy(just for fun).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, never actually finished CS.


You should return to CS. Limansk and the abandoned hospital should not be missed.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Hey guys maybe yall know whats wrong or can help me out some. When I try to play CoH, when I try to change any graphics settings, the game crashes and none of the settings had been set. Also is there any fix for 1080p support? Ty!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89;14127267*
> Hey guys maybe yall know whats wrong or can help me out some. When I try to play CoH, when I try to change any graphics settings, the game crashes and none of the settings had been set. Also is there any fix for 1080p support? Ty!


Wha?

I assume you mean CoP - Should not need a fix - I play @ 1920x1080 with no mods.


----------



## Ceadderman

Same.









Make sure your drivers are up to date is all I can think of to possibly fix it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14127436*
> Wha?
> 
> I assume you mean CoP - Should not need a fix - I play @ 1920x1080 with no mods.


Already gave him the fix for it. The user.itx can be set manually to 1080p. Not sure why it isn't available in the game settings, though.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14127492*
> Already gave him the fix for it. The user.itx can be set manually to 1080p. Not sure why it isn't available in the game settings, though.


I didn't have to manually set anything, whatchoo guys talking about?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14127526*
> I didn't have to manually set anything, whatchoo guys talking about?


I didn't either. I just found that setting and it should fix the problem.

I still need some more mods for CoP!


----------



## HaVoK C89

oh wow yea idk where i got that from, i meant actualy Shadow of Chernobyl. I looked in that folder u talked about droogie but that file wasnt there only thing was a folder named "logs" inside was xray_cory which was blank.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89;14127819*
> oh wow yea idk where i got that from, i meant actualy Shadow of Chernobyl. I looked in that folder u talked about droogie but that file wasnt there only thing was a folder named "logs" inside was xray_cory which was blank.


You should also have your savedgames stored there, as well as the user.ltx (That's L, not I)

Try doing a windows search for it? Or, try reinstalling. Windows search function finds it for me.


----------



## MaxFTW

What's the best bullet ballistics mod for clear sky?

also is there a gun mod that adds some more weps in the game but dont get rid of the old ones, At a decent pollycount too? Would like WW2 weps if possible


----------



## TMallory

Okay guys, I finally have all three Stalker games. I've only played SoC, and didn't complete it (got to the Red Forest). What mods should I be using for a playthrough of all three? I liked the Complete mod in SoC, should I just roll with that for each game? Or are there any other quality overhauls (other than Oblivion Lost).


----------



## Ceadderman

I would say that you should play and complete Vanilla games so you can TRULY appreciate what the Modders have done. Only then will you truly enjoy yourself IMHO.

Since Clear Sky is the prologue that's the one I'll be starting with today. See you fellas on the other side.










~Ceadder


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


I still need some more mods for CoP!


Right now I am playing CoP with this mod:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/i-work-alone

*Some screenshots I took while playing tonight:*


----------



## Deverica Wolf

I bought all three of them. I got Call of Pripyat with the Loyalty Promo.

Never played them before but seemed like fun. It has a MP too but I don't think it is very active.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Stalker is as much about MP as CoD or MoH are about realism.









Im joking. Kinda.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;14138495*
> Stalker is as much about MP as CoD or MoH are about realism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im joking. Kinda.


No, you're not. Stalker MP is a joke







I really wish there was some good co-op play, though.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Bought SoC and CoP on Steam. I'm honestly a bit scared while playing SoC, the game just inexplicably creeps me out. It's not just the mutants (the Bloodsucker and Controller did scare me though), it's everything. I'm afraid of meeting bandits... It's just, you're walking around and the music/creepy background screams are playing and suddenly everything just explodes around you when someone starts shooting. I quite like it when I see other people around me, calms me a lot. Seriy's camp was a nice place. Going back to the Controller, the first time I met it, it got a good 3 clean hits on me before I figured out what was happening and my vision went crap. Took me 3 clips from the AK 74U which was a lot to me at the time


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;14139877*
> Bought SoC and CoP on Steam. I'm honestly a bit scared while playing SoC, the game just inexplicably creeps me out. It's not just the mutants (the Bloodsucker and Controller did scare me though), it's everything. I'm afraid of meeting bandits... It's just, you're walking around and the music/creepy background screams are playing and suddenly everything just explodes around you when someone starts shooting. I quite like it when I see other people around me, calms me a lot. Seriy's camp was a nice place. Going back to the Controller, the first time I met it, it got a good 3 clean hits on me before I figured out what was happening and my vision went crap. Took me 3 clips from the AK 74U which was a lot to me at the time


Welcome to The Zone.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14139909*
> Welcome to The Zone.


It's too scary, I don't like it. Will I get raped when I enter X18? I saved right outside the door, couldn't continue.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;14139917*
> It's too scary, I don't like it. Will I get raped when I enter X18? I saved right outside the door, couldn't continue.


X18 is kinda scary. I mean, you'll wish you weren't there. Wait till X16... you'll wish you were in X18.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14139932*
> X18 is kinda scary. I mean, you'll wish you weren't there. Wait till X16... you'll wish you were in X18.


Have you ever played Amnesia? Or the demo? How would you rate that in terms of scary?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;14139938*
> Have you ever played Amnesia? Or the demo? How would you rate that in terms of scary?


I want it. Haven't played it. Waiting to see if it drops any more during the summer sale. I love scary games, though.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. isn't necessarily "scary". It has some good suspense, and incredible atmosphere which can amplify it dramatically. I think it has some of the highest quality design of any game series I've ever played.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14139965*
> I want it. Haven't played it. Waiting to see if it drops any more during the summer sale. *I love scary games, though.*
> 
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. isn't necessarily "scary".* It has some good suspense, and incredible atmosphere which can amplify it dramatically. I think it has some of the highest quality design of any game series I've ever played.


That's it, I'm not taking your advice anymore...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Yeah, x18 will most likely leave you scared sh--less the first time through







x16 isn't much better, if not worse (I remember some nasty surprises in both labs).
Chase out the relatives, close the curtains, connect your rig to a huge screen, raise the volume, crank up the graphics and have an emergency set of underwear beside you at all times. This is all the advice I can give you









As droogie said, though, Stalker isn't a horror game... It can get very creepy at times, sure, but it does not have the feel of a horror game - in those, the devs intentionally try to scare you. Here, it just, sort of, "happens".


----------



## eugene12345

I accidentally fired a gun on the military guy that was asking 500 money. Needless to say, I killed all of them with my trusty shotgun.

So am I ****ed now?

Difficulty: Master
No crosshair
1st time playing


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugene12345;14139996*
> I accidentally fired a gun on the military guy that was asking 500 money. Needless to say, I killed all of them with my trusty shotgun.
> 
> So am I ****ed now?
> 
> Difficulty: Master
> No crosshair
> 1st time playing


No, they'll respawn AFAIK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14139985*
> Yeah, x18 will most likely leave you scared sh--less the first time through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x16 isn't much better, if not worse (I remember some nasty surprises in both labs).
> Chase out the relatives, close the curtains, connect your rig to a huge screen, raise the volume, crank up the graphics and have an emergency set of underwear beside you at all times. This is all the advice I can give you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As droogie said, though, Stalker isn't a horror game... It can get very creepy at times, sure, but it does not have the feel of a horror game - in those, the devs intentionally try to scare you. Here, it just, sort of, "happens".


I actually tried using my 5.1, but the game apparently only outputs on 2 channels, so it was hard to hear anything over my fans. Headset only for now.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eugene12345*


I accidentally fired a gun on the military guy that was asking 500 money. Needless to say, I killed all of them with my trusty shotgun.

So am I ****ed now?

Difficulty: Master
No crosshair
1st time playing


Kill whoever, whenever, wherever. You can still complete the game. Some decisions will affect the final outcome, but killing a few chumps won't break your game; unlike in TES3, for example. Besides, I have never been allied with the military faction (IDK if it's even posible) - I always kill the lot.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Kill whoever, whenever, wherever. You can still complete the game. Some decisions will affect the final outcome, but killing a few chumps won't break your game; unlike in TES4, for example. Besides, I have never been allied with the military faction (IDK if it's even posible) - I always kill the lot.


They fired at me the first time I saw them.... been killing them since.


----------



## eugene12345

One last question before I go back to the zone.

Is there like a party system here where stalkerbros kill together? I haven't seen a stalker without the loner status.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eugene12345*


One last question before I go back to the zone.

Is there like a party system here where stalkerbros kill together? I haven't seen a stalker without the loner status.


Not really. They will gang up on any members of the opposing factions and mutants, but you won't get anything like their avatars+HP condition in the corner of the screen, as you would in an MMO. Perhaps there are mods out there that do allow to form "parties" and whatnot, but you won't find that at least in the vanilla version and the "complete" mod.


----------



## razaice

Hey I have a question. I recently got all three stalker games with the complete mods, and I've started playing through the first one. It definitly seems like a cool game, but I'm feeling the need to start playing CoP just to see how good it can get. Would I really miss out if I just jumped to the last game and then kinda made my way back I guess?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Hey I have a question. I recently got all three stalker games with the complete mods, and I've started playing through the first one. It definitly seems like a cool game, but I'm feeling the need to start playing CoP just to see how good it can get. Would I really miss out if I just jumped to the last game and then kinda made my way back I guess?


Every game is good in its own right. Many people think the first one is still the best. It may not have DX10 level graphics but the gameplay and atmosphere make up for it instantly. Download a few mods to enhance the graphics/realism if you need to (I always do).


----------



## TFL Replica

Once you've finished CS definitely get the mod that allows you to join the non-playable factions like Monolith and Military. I can't remember what it was called but it shouldn't be difficult to find.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I feel playing them out of order spoils you in some ways. The games advance in features and details. I feel it is a great injustice to yourself and the series to play them out of order. Play them through without mods, then play them through with the mods. You get one hell of a bang for you buck, and it is an amazing journey across the board. Always something new to find or get into in the Zone.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games scare the **** out of me. Most scary locations are Jupiter Factory, WHOLE PRIPYAT(mainly due to the fact that you won't find anyone hanging around), Labs(ALL OF THEM, I wish there was a way to continue the game without going in them).

But if I see it the other way, these are the reasons why I love S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games so much. I kinda feel like I'm in the zone, experiencing everything. I just love when I find other stalkers. I hate going out in the night(like that mission in CoP to kill the which only comes out in the night).

I wish there was an option to ask other stalkers to help you out, you know, like forming a squad or something. I particularly remember a mission in SoC when you have to clear out bloodsuckers in a village. There were few people standing at the village entrance and my mind was just begging them to come along.

tl;dr version :
I just Love the atmosphere and the scariness.


----------



## Ceadderman

You should play Clear Sky first. It's a great lead in to the world of the Zone. Don't expect to PWN the Zone right off the bat though. Having played CoP first I got caught in a couple Emissions and was running around like a chicken with my head cut off looking for shelter....

Don't bother. Just grab your ankles and accept that you won't find shelter in time.









~Ceadder


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14146556*
> You should play Clear Sky first. It's a great lead in to the world of the Zone. Don't expect to PWN the Zone right off the bat though. Having played CoP first I got caught in a couple Emissions and was running around like a chicken with my head cut off looking for shelter....
> 
> Don't bother. Just grab your ankles and accept that you won't find shelter in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No, you'll find it in time. Those times that you do, there will be about 15 bandits in there shooting at you, though. lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14146613*
> No, you'll find it in time. Those times that you do, there will be about 15 bandits in there shooting at you, though. lol


I meant in the beginning of the game. You get told there is an Emission approaching(Like duh I didn't know thanks for telling me







) and you run around looking for shelter. Only the closest shelter is way too far away so you're running around looking in every crate and strongbox looking for meds that will help you weather the blowout only to realize you're toast.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Yeah I found the first chopper and the first emission started kicking off during the cutscene.

I didn't make it back to Skadovsk...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14146914*
> Yeah I found the first chopper and the first emission started kicking off during the cutscene.
> 
> I didn't make it back to Skadovsk...


Haha that's in CoP, I was referring to starting in the Prologue since it happens before SoC.

Having played it out of order I was at a bit of a disadvantage starting CS. But I've since caught up and made it into the Cordon. Stupid Army snuffed me like a Hamster when I first got there. Then when I got there the second time blasted Stalkers started shooting at me for no reason. Not wanting to stir up a hornets nest I tried to evade but got caught out in the open so my only choice was to fight back PDA was FULL of Red dots showing my enemies. Oops!









~Ceadder







<--- I'd like to petition the mods to add this little fella. How many stinky green smilies we need anyway?


----------



## Kreeker

Hey guys bought all of the games the other day, and I'm going to start playing them in order tonight.

Are there any essential mods I should install that will make the experience more enjoyable (better textures, ai) before starting the games?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Hey guys bought all of the games the other day, and I'm going to start playing them in order tonight.

Are there any essential mods I should install that will make the experience more enjoyable (better textures, ai) before starting the games?


I would say start with Clear Sky first and I would hold of installing "Complete" mods before playing beginning to end of them all. What I'm suggesting will give you a lot of replayability over the life of the series.

If you want to a more detailed list of Mods just look in OP.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14171795*
> I would say start with Clear Sky first


Just curious - but why? Because of the chronology?

I would play SoC first just because the upgrade and artifact systems are totally overhauled in CS and will be missing from SoC if you play CS first.

Just my opinion.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14171400*
> Hey guys bought all of the games the other day, and I'm going to start playing them in order tonight.
> 
> Are there any essential mods I should install that will make the experience more enjoyable (better textures, ai) before starting the games?


Don't play during nighttime.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14177502*
> Don't play during nighttime.


I play in the dark with the lights out. Really gives you the feeling like you're there.









@_02... Pretty much sums it up. Also because Clear Sky is a good introduction into the world of the Zone. As far as upgrades are concerned. In CS, you can attach suppressors to the AK. You can't do that in CoP. I don't know about SoC because I haven't played that yet but so far, CS has it over CoP in upgrades.

Also CS is not as linear as people believe. At least I don't think it is. Yeah there is a clear mission that you MUST do to advance the story but you can do lots of little side quests to make yourself better prepared in the Zone. I already had the 3rd set of armor before I even entered the Cordon. And you WILL need it. Even if you're playing on Easy. Holy hell it's almost like playing Nightmare.









Oh yeah, also Vehicles are not Radiated yet. Unless you land in the swamp and a vehicle is in it with you, no worries about Radiation using them for cover.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14177899*
> You can't do that in CoP. I don't know about SoC because I haven't played that yet but so far


Ahh see that's the thing.

There is no upgrade or artifact hunting in SoC. Artifacts are visible on the ground (actually, blinking and jumping around in plain sight - you can spot them from a good distance) and you can pick them up with absolutely no risk of being injured, and you cannot upgrade weapons at all. The adjustments they made for both of them in CS and CoP are great, but you'll be spoiled and perhaps a little let down with SoC if you really enjoy upgrading or artifact hunting.

Mods may add these things, but they are not part of SoC vanilla.

However the game itself is much better than either CS or CoP, in my opinion.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14177911*
> Ahh see that's the thing.
> 
> There is no upgrade or artifact hunting in SoC. Artifacts are on the ground and you can pick them up with absolutely no risk of being injured, and you cannot upgrade weapons at all. The adjustments they made for both of them in CS and CoP are great, but you'll be spoiled and perhaps a little let down with SoC if you really enjoy upgrading or artifact hunting.
> 
> However the game itself is much better than either CS or CoP, in my opinion.


But that's too easy then imho. I understand that it's cause SoC was the first of the series. Makes sense to start there. But the storyline starts at CS.

It was so blasted confusing to me to talk to someone and they would say that I could find tools at the Cordon. I'd look at my map and go "WTH is he talking about, the Cordon? There is no such place on the map" and just dismiss it thinking that the Cordon is an anomaly or something. Starting at CS has so many more advantages relating to the Story.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14177962*
> It was so blasted confusing to me to talk to someone and they would say that I could find tools at the Cordon. I'd look at my map and go "WTH is he talking about, the Cordon? There is no such place on the map" and just dismiss it thinking that the Cordon is an anomaly or something. Starting at CS has so many more advantages relating to the Story.


You start SoC with your base in Cordon









And by leaps and bounds, SoC is much harder than CS or CoP. Well I didn't finish CS yet, but it was harder than 75% of CS and basically all of CoP. But yes, chronologically CS came first. Although the game was written to be played SoC - CS - CoP, just because that is how the story was created, not that you have to follow that or anything.


----------



## TMallory

Anyone use the LURK mod for SoC? I played through like 90% of the game with the Complete mod...really like it. Not sure if I should try a new mod on a my next playthrough.

Will probably wait for my new video card(s) to try CS/CoP


----------



## Ceadderman

_Report option!









Kills spam dead. Get some today!







_

_*A member of the S.C. Johnson company*_

~Ceadder


----------



## _02




----------



## Ceadderman

Someone Spammed us with a "parfume" link. I killed it, afore it got any hits hopefully. Was just makin a funny at the morons expense.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Oh, I'm just checking my subs I didn't see the spams =p


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm quick like that. I hate spammers. The net already has enough advertisement. They don't need to post in a technical forum. I could be more reasonable if it were on topic.

But when someone spams a computer tech forum with something like...

"_Get Dependz cheap here link_..."

...then I've got a serious problem with it. It messes with the flow of the topic.









~Ceadder


----------



## TMallory

In what order do you guys recommend playing the games in? I have all three, but have only played SoC (got to the Red Forest).


----------



## Ceadderman

If you read over the last few pages you'll find a good smattering of what people are thinking regarding this issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I played CoP first. Loved it.

Got SoC retail. Played it with Complete mod. By the end of it, I was overwhelmed by the awesomeness of the game. It made CoP look like an expansion pack/DLC.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14178660*
> I played CoP first. Loved it.
> 
> Got SoC retail. Played it with Complete mod. By the end of it, I was overwhelmed by the awesomeness of the game. It made CoP look like an expansion pack/DLC.


That's how I did it. CoP, then SoC. After SoC, I wanted to play CoP again because love the story.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Ahh see that's the thing.

There is no upgrade or artifact hunting in SoC. Artifacts are visible on the ground (actually, blinking and jumping around in plain sight - you can spot them from a good distance) and you can pick them up with absolutely no risk of being injured, and you cannot upgrade weapons at all. The adjustments they made for both of them in CS and CoP are great, but you'll be spoiled and perhaps a little let down with SoC if you really enjoy upgrading or artifact hunting.

Mods may add these things, but they are not part of SoC vanilla.

However the game itself is much better than either CS or CoP, in my opinion.


*Kreeker:*

THIS ^^^

And although this is probably the 15th time I've repeated it on this thread, I'ma say it again ...

ABSOLUTELY PLAY SoC FIRST!!!

For the reasons _02 said, but even more important in my book ... the way the monsters are introduced. In CS (and CoP) they just kinda randomly throw them at you, you could see any kind of critter pretty much anywhere, just out wandering around. They totally squander the opportunity to make each introduction in any way 'special' (aside from perhaps the Controller in Clear Sky, which is done well).

Alternatively, in SoC, they do a great job of introducing new beasties to you at a measured pace (although there's a bit of a rush of new ones in X-18), in tense, cramped environments, after long battles against people (or zombies) where you may well be low on ammo ... It's very cool the way it's done in SoC, but if you've already played one of the other ones, then all the critters are old hat, and you'll miss out on a lot of the excitement that made SoC such a special experience for me the first time I played it.

After SoC, it doesn't matter much which one you play ... although CoP is a better game than CS by a fairly good margin (except for the endgame ... which is actually pretty epic in CS, and a bit weak in CoP in my opinion).

I'm jealous of anyone who gets to play SoC for the first time. It's such an awesome, awesome gaming experience the first time through.

Here's my Stalker SoC rules of thumb for first-time Stalkers:

#1: Make LOTS of MANUAL saves because there is almost no autosaving in SoC (and do NOT just mash quick save either, or you WILL eventually end up regretting it immensely).

#2 Expect it to be friggin HARD at first. The guns suck, the armor sucks, and you'll generally feel really lost cause the tutorial sucks. But stick with it, you'll eventually get the hang of it, acquire yourself some good weapons and armor, and be sucked into the world of The Zone. Consider playing it on the Novice mode until you get yourself a scoped rifle and decent compliment of health packs and ammo, at which point consider switching to Stalker difficulty.

#3 Don't forget to break crates and the blue ammo boxes with your knife. There's lots of loot to be found in them in SoC.

#4 Explore everywhere, and grab everything you can and sell it. Money and gear are tight at first, and there's stuff you'll want to buy like ammo and medkits with your dough.

#5 Don't hesitate to just run the hell away if you're outgunned. You don't have to kill everyone and everything. You'll end up dying a lot and being really broke and out of ammo if you refuse to retreat. There's a FEW areas where you have no choice but to take out everyone to move on in the game, but not actually THAT many. There's many places where you can deploy a measure of stealth and good tactics to avoid costly fighting.

#6 After a long while into the game (it starts right at the end of lab X-15, when you examine Ghost's body) you'll get a quest in your PDA called Meet the Guide. You MUST do this quest line to be able to get the 'real' ending of the game. So don't miss it or you'll miss out on like 2 hours of awesome end-game and an actually satisfying conclusion instead of a garbage ending that will leave you mad and shaking your head









#7 In SoC there's no reason to keep any artifact that has any negative effects. All the 'good' artifacts provide only positive effects (+ bulletproof, - radiation, - bleeding, that type of thing). Anything that has negative effects along with a positive effect ... sell it.

#8 Make sure you play the Agroprom Underground, and Labs X-18 and X-15 at night, in a dark room, with headphones on (or surround cranked up) ... preferably alone in your house.

That's about it. Make sure to keep us posted on your progress and ask questions if you need to ... I like re-living the first time SoC experience vicariously ... that's how much of a Stalker geek I am









*TMallory:*

Finish friggin SoC then move on to one of the others ... duh! You DID Meet the Guide, right? If not, you *need *to go back to Cordon and do the questline so you can get the 'real' ending









Seriously, I can't believe you can be at the Red Forest and like 'stalled', and feeling totally nonchalant about moving along in the story, thinking about the other games. That blows me away. 'Cause I was SO into it by that point.









In fact in a lot of ways, the Red Forest map is the highlight of the game in my book. Trying to get your sorry @$$ up to the Scorcher alive, it's your the first time through and you don't really know how to get where you're going, and you don't know where any of the ambushes are, and everything's all irradiated ... then you start getting near the Scorcher antenna and you start TRIPPING, and there's Monolith everywhere coming out of the woodwork ... man ... then you gotta fight your out of the Scorcher building and up to Pripyat, and everyone shows up for the party you got started ... that's a GREAT part of the game.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14186081*
> #7 In SoC there's no reason to keep any artifact that has any negative effects. All the 'good' artifacts provide only positive effects (+ bulletproof, - radiation, - bleeding, that type of thing). Anything that has negative effects along with a positive effect ... sell it.


Yeah, that's about right. There are a couple of exceptions, however. Since the positive-only artifacts are quite rare, I tend to use a combination of electro (+endurance -electrical resistance) and burner (-endurance -radiation) artifacts. That way I gain both rad resistance AND endurance(those electro artifacts give a TON of endurance; the burners can't keep up in deducting it) at the cost of only some electrical resistance, which, let's face it, rarely is of any use.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm currently playing LURK for what will probably be my 5th playthrough of SoC. Something really stupid happened when I got to the bar. A pseudo dog pounced over my head and hit the guy that gives the "wipe out mutant lair" quest, killing him instantly and canceling the quest. This is why you have to save often.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14186081*
> For the reasons _02 said, but even more important in my book ... the way the monsters are introduced.


Good point - CoP was great, but I treated it like a survival runthrough.

SoC was a walking nightmare sometimes, and gets you way more invested in the experience. The scariest part of CoP was how dangerous the chimera was. The scariest parts of SoC made my hands sweat, my teeth clench and me actually swear out loud. There were several times that I actually did not enjoy my trek back to base, and just wanted that to be over because it was physically discomforting.

This is making me want to do another playthrough ;p
Quote:


> In fact in a lot of ways, the Red Forest map is the highlight of the game in my book.


That crescendo was mesmerizing. It didn't even feel like a game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfl replica;14186691*
> i'm currently playing lurk for what will probably be my 5th playthrough of soc. Something really stupid happened when i got to the bar. A pseudo dog pounced over my head and hit the guy that gives the "wipe out mutant lair" quest, killing him instantly and canceling the quest. This is why you have to save often.


lol - stalker <3

I love having a handful of memories from playthroughs that will be absolutely impossible to recreate just because of the random nature of the game. Sometimes it is surprisingly realistic how things all fall together at the right time, never to happen again.


----------



## TMallory

Haha well I last played SoC months ago. I'm not sure why I stalled at the Red Forest...I think I wasn't sure if I met the guide or not and never bothered to continue.

I think I'll start from scratch again with either Complete 2009 or LURK.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14186691*
> I'm currently playing LURK for what will probably be my 5th playthrough of SoC. Something really stupid happened when I got to the bar. A pseudo dog pounced over my head and hit the guy that gives the "wipe out mutant lair" quest, killing him instantly and canceling the quest. This is why you have to save often.


lol sounds kinda epic, other than having to go back to your last save


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14186081*
> For the reasons _02 said, but even more important in my book ... the way the monsters are introduced. In CS (and CoP) they just kinda randomly throw them at you, you could see any kind of critter pretty much anywhere, just out wandering around. *They totally squander the opportunity to make each introduction in any way 'special' (aside from perhaps the Controller in Clear Sky, which is done well).*


Well firstly I have to say that I play for the storyline. Upgrades are not as important to me. Story is probably the most important factor to any game. If you're constantly scratching your head trying to figure out what the characters are talking about it's doesn't help with the flow of the game. It's akin to jumping in at the end of the book and getting your cliffhanger before you even know what's happened.

If real life worked the same way we'd be back in the stone ages waiting to be introduced to the Chicken.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14186667*
> Yeah, that's about right. There are a couple of exceptions, however. Since the positive-only artifacts are quite rare, I tend to use a combination of electro (+endurance -electrical resistance) and burner (-endurance -radiation) artifacts. That way I gain both rad resistance AND endurance(those electro artifacts give a TON of endurance; the burners can't keep up in deducting it) at the cost of only some electrical resistance, which, let's face it, rarely is of any use.


Come to think of it, maybe I have this attitude 'cause I know where to find the pure positive stuff. I'm going to share a couple of those here, just for the heck of it. Not really a spoiler in my book, but if you don't want to know, just don't read 'em









In Wild Territories, in the garage to your left after you come through the first building (with the Snipers in it) ... there's always a Micah (anti-bleeding, no negatives) down in the first car service bay (where a dude would stand to work on the underside of a car). It's almost transparent and difficult to see.

Not far to the north west of that, along the northern side of the WT map, near where that one group of bandits hangs out behind a railway car, there's a particular spot among the Electro's that will spawn a Moonlight at Midnight every night (+ endurance, no negatives ... I don't think but maybe I'm mis-remembering. Maybe you're right, and the Endurance ones are the one exception to this rule







) but it will disappear if you don't get there very soon afterwards. They also spawn near the electro at the beginning of Agroprom Underground, the super-loud one ... although the lesser one Flash is more common. I think this one may also be a 'get there at Midnight' spawn but I've never checked.

Dark Valley, in the Crane that's near the bandit base (not Borov's base, the one where x-18 entrance is) you should find both a Mama's Beads (best artifact in SoC, improves bulletproof cap w/no negatives) and a Spring (- impact, no negatives ... not that useful, but if you have a free slot). There's also always a Spring the top of the silo near the Bloodsucker Village.

Doing the 'clear the Bloodsuckers from the Village' for the Freedom Trader will be rewarded with a Crystal (- radiation, no negatives).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14186691*
> I'm currently playing LURK for what will probably be my 5th playthrough of SoC. Something really stupid happened when I got to the bar. A pseudo dog pounced over my head and hit the guy that gives the "wipe out mutant lair" quest, killing him instantly and canceling the quest. This is why you have to save often.


Yup, there's stuff like that for sure... but equally importantly, teh Zone is so dangerous, you might think you're safe, make your quick save, only to take a shotgun blast to the noggin' from a bandit you didn't see, and have no chance of survival when you restore after the quick save :buttkick:And if all you've done is mash quick save for a long time, this could result in a LOT of lost time.

Also there's spots where a decision is called for that could really affect the game (such as deciding whether to attack the Freedom base w/the Duty dudes at the farmhouse) where you may well want to ability to go back and try it a different way.

I should add that, on first playthrough, I highly recommend NOT doing that mission, as you'll miss out on a bunch of cool Freedom missions, and end up w/o a Trader/Repair guy (in Complete, he's a repair guy anyway) who's handy to have there ... plus having Freedom as an enemy is not all that cool moving forward. They tend to be quite well-armed.

The best way to handle that mission, on first playthrough:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Talk briefly to the Duty leader, but don't 'accept' the mission to take out the Sniper. Then head up to the Freedom base, and rat out the Duty guys to the Freedom leader. Then go along with the Freedom guys to attack the Dutyer's, but DON'T FIRE A SHOT. Just hang out in the background. After the carnage, you'll find tons of nice weapons and ammo on the corpses, and still be friends w/both 'sides'










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14188791*
> Haha well I last played SoC months ago. I'm not sure why I stalled at the Red Forest...I think I wasn't sure if I met the guide or not and never bothered to continue.
> 
> I think I'll start from scratch again with either Complete 2009 or LURK.


If you've gotten the quest, but not gone to Meet the Guide, you'll have that quest in your PDA. If you've done the quest thus far, you will have a mission to Go to the Hotel Room in Pripyat. If you have neither quest, then you failed to search Ghost's body (near the Controller at the end of Lab X-15, right after you shut off the Emitter), in which case, you have a LOT of backtracking to do. Make sure you take his armor to the Scientist, too, as he rewards you with the best armor you can get (the Green Scientist Suit) until the Hotel Room in Pripyat (the Military SKAT Armor)









Starting over sounds good though. I would choose Complete if you do. I wouldn't play LURK til after you've completed the game at least once. It's friggin WAY harder. And CNPP is hard enough the first time through, trust me


----------



## TMallory

How do I manually change the max carry weight? I found the max_weight line in system.ltx but the other ones in actor.ltx aren't


----------



## brettjv

Changing max weight is HELLA cheating. I can't give out this information


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Seriously though, changing max weight ruins the game for me.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

I'm tempted to start playing STALKER with the Complete mods. Should I start with SoC or CoP? I played a couple hours of CoP before so I have a slight feel for it. From what I remember, there was a lot of brown textures everywhere.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou;14196486*
> I'm tempted to start playing STALKER with the Complete mods. Should I start with SoC or CoP? I played a couple hours of CoP before so I have a slight feel for it. From what I remember, there was a lot of brown textures everywhere.


Definitely start with SoC. If however you desire a game that features colorful over-saturated environments with lush greenery and fairies and ponies frolicking about then this game is not for you.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14198373*
> Definitely start with SoC. If however you desire a game that features colorful over-saturated environments with lush greenery and fairies and ponies frolicking about then this game is not for you.


Bummer. I really wanted fairies and ponies









I'm several hours into SoC with the Complete mod already. I'm not expecting everything to be green like Oblivion, but this game is absolutely beautiful. I picked up some military documents for the main quest and have most of the side quests done except for a couple of "find X item" missions. My only problems with this game so far is the funky map controls, having to run allllll the way back to the beginning to finish some questions, and dying way too quickly sometimes. Even though I only played a little CoP, I really miss the gun customizations.

Are there a lot more monsters later in the game or is it just bandits? Aside from the dogs/boars, I've only seen one monster so far.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou;14198749*
> Bummer. I really wanted fairies and ponies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm several hours into SoC with the Complete mod already. I'm not expecting everything to be green like Oblivion, but this game is absolutely beautiful. I picked up some military documents for the main quest and have most of the side quests done except for a couple of "find X item" missions. My only problems with this game so far is the funky map controls, having to run allllll the way back to the beginning to finish some questions, and dying way too quickly sometimes. Even though I only played a little CoP, I really miss the gun customizations.
> 
> Are there a lot more monsters later in the game or is it just bandits? Aside from the dogs/boars, I've only seen one monster so far.


Can't say anything with 100% certainty, but I'd say there are more monsters later in the game. There's a mission where you're supposed to kill a bunch of bloodsuckers. Needless to say I didn't take the mission.


----------



## TFL Replica

Tip for killing bloodsuckers in zaton: Stand in the water, they may be invisible but they'll make water splashes as they try to flank you.

I'm quite sure the swap in CS lacked bloodsuckers but I could be wrong.

As for SoC I consider its bloodsuckers to be much less annoying/dangerous.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14198992*
> *Tip for killing bloodsuckers in zaton: Stand in the water, they may be invisible but they'll make water splashes as they try to flank you.*
> 
> I'm quite sure the swap in CS lacked bloodsuckers but I could be wrong.
> 
> As for SoC I consider its bloodsuckers to be much less annoying/dangerous.


Genius. I still think an invisible enemy is scary as hell. And they have a lot of HP, no? Took a lot of bullets for me to get my first bloodsucker.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I liked S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl at first.
But in the middle of the game it was just way too annoying. and was just way too real. such as bleeding to death and such. and I didn't know how to deal with it.
I mean I play fps to kick some butts. not my butt that get kicked.
I got my butt kicked several times until I completely gave up. & Uninstalled the game from my pc. It was a complete nightmare.

No flames please I am just sharing my experiance.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


Are there a lot more monsters later in the game or is it just bandits? Aside from the dogs/boars, I've only seen one monster so far.


Keep playing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*


I liked S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl at first. But in the middle of the game it was just way too annoying. and was just way too real. such as bleeding to death and such. and I didn't know how to deal with it.


This is a common thing, I quit the game at the garbage the first time I played. The game does a horrible job of introducing you to the survival elements of the game. You need to bind a key for bandage, antirad and medkit until you get a real handle on the game.

Green bleeding/radiation/hunger icons are minor, yellow is bad, red is quickly fatal. Once you get used to them, they become second nature. Bandages stop bleeding, medkits obviously heal and antirads heal radiation. Don't forget to eat when you get hungry too.

Quote:



I mean I play fps to kick some butts. not my butt that get kicked.
I got my butt kicked several times until I completely gave up. & Uninstalled the game from my pc. It was a complete nightmare.


I feel you - but if you like kicking butt, you missed out on about 90% of it in the game. It really picks up (and gets hard) towards the end, but if you have an artifact that reduces radiation and know to use bandages and food right, you will spend most of your time wrecking tons of people with awesome weapons instead of wondering why you died from X,Y or Z.

I highly encourage you to give it another go with Complete mod. It will make it a bit easier and fixes bugs like not being shown when you have radiation poisoning, etc.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I may install the game in the future, but maybe after a while. until I forget the nightmares this game gave to me. and thanks _02 for illustration about some things actually I didn't know about before.


----------



## RonB94GT

So back at SOC after about a month off. I'm in Bar and decided to do the gun fights in their. Well after that I went into my inventory and now only have a knife, sleeping bag and repair kit. What the F? Luckily I did a save a little earlier.
Bought Clear Sky and COP from the steam sale so time to try to finish this.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14207101*
> So back at SOC after about a month off. I'm in Bar and decided to do the gun fights in their. Well after that I went into my inventory and now only have a knife, sleeping bag and repair kit. What the F? Luckily I did a save a little earlier.
> Bought Clear Sky and COP from the steam sale so time to try to finish this.


ya all your stuff should be in a box next to the door where the guy is standing

A rather small box as i remember


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;14198780*
> Can't say anything with 100% certainty, but I'd say there are more monsters later in the game. There's a mission where you're supposed to kill a bunch of bloodsuckers. Needless to say I didn't take the mission.


I'm taking this was the mission in that abandoned village near the Freedom camp. Go back & play it! One of the most awesome missions in the game.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou;14198749*
> Bummer. I really wanted fairies and ponies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm several hours into SoC with the Complete mod already. I'm not expecting everything to be green like Oblivion, but this game is absolutely beautiful. I picked up some military documents for the main quest and have most of the side quests done except for a couple of "find X item" missions. My only problems with this game so far is the funky map controls, having to run allllll the way back to the beginning to finish some questions, and dying way too quickly sometimes. Even though I only played a little CoP, I really miss the gun customizations.
> 
> Are there a lot more monsters later in the game or is it just bandits? Aside from the dogs/boars, I've only seen one monster so far.


Nice. The 'main game' is about to really start for you, I consider the parts leading up to Dark Valley to be like the Tutorial section of the game (even though ... you pretty much have to figure out almost everything yourself







)

One tip, as _02 said above ... bind bandages and first aid kits to handy keys (I like x = bandage and c=1st Aid), and get in the habit of using them as close to automatically as possible. In fact I rebind a few keys: shift=crouch, ctrl=low crouch, alt=run, tab=pda, caps lock = inventory, for example.

BTW, you grabbed the Rapid-Fire AK from Strelok's hideout, yes? If you follow the main quest-line you are soon be heading to Dark Valley, at which point you'll receive a scope for that gun after a mission at the entrance to the level. And once you get the scope and start the missions in the Dark Valley ... that's when it really gets FUN.

You're soon to be exploring your first Underground Lab ... the infamous x-18. Remember: play it at night, with headphones, preferably alone at the house. And ... prepare to crap yourself









You say you wanted more monsters? You may soon change your mind about that







BTW, at the point you're at, you've seen two ... Bloodsuckers and the Controller. Remember now?

There is a quite a bit of back-tracking in the Stalker games, that is true, esp. if you do a lot of side quests. But being in The Zone is so (oddly) fun to me it never really bugged me that much ... partly cause the AI makes it so that you just never really know what's going to happen on your journey. Which keeps it interesting to me.

It's a lot less annoying though in subsequent playthroughs, too, cause you'll know where to find yourself some + Endurance artifacts pretty early on









For example, you know that really loud electro anomaly right at the start of the Agroprom Underground level? That thing almost always has a Flash artifact sitting in it, which is the 2nd level + endurance. Sometimes even a Moonlight (the best + endurance artifact). You just have to make way to the backside of it via the tunnels, and be REAL careful in your timing when you run into it (make a save point!) to grab the artifact.

Once you can run around w/o getting winded so fast, the backtracking becomes less tedious.

I know I always say this, but ... I'm totally jelly of anyone playing SoC for the first time. I have such fond memories of my first time ... and even my 2nd and 3rd and 4th and ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14207641*
> I'm taking this was the mission in that abandoned village near the Freedom camp. Go back & play it! One of the most awesome missions in the game.


I've found nothing beats a good shotty, with regular shot in it, for bloodsuckers and most other beasties. Make sure you retreat though while you reload cause most of 'em will make quick work of you if you stand around to reload.


----------



## Infrabasse




----------



## TFL Replica

My main gripe about shotguns in the stalker games is that their animations are incredibly sloppy (without mods). Vaguely shaking a pump action shotgun to load it seems so funny.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14209672*
> BTW, you grabbed the Rapid-Fire AK from Strelok's hideout, yes? If you follow the main quest-line you are soon be heading to Dark Valley, at which point you'll receive a scope for that gun after a mission at the entrance to the level. And once you get the scope and start the missions in the Dark Valley ... that's when it really gets FUN.


Yup I got that AK. I also bought the green scoped gun from the second bartender just to see what it was like and I'm assuming you're talking about this gun. I figured I'd find this gun somewhere later in the game anyway. I had saved up 30k for a piece of armor and when I went to the bartender to buy it, I found out someone had already given it to me as a quest reward








Quote:


> You're soon to be exploring your first Underground Lab ... the infamous x-18. Remember: play it at night, with headphones, preferably alone at the house. And ... prepare to crap yourself


I have that mission right now, but haven't tried going there yet. I tend to do side quests first and then the main questions. And I chickened out already and decided to sleep through my first night







And 5.1 speakers are more immersive IMO.
Quote:


> You say you wanted more monsters? You may soon change your mind about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, at the point you're at, you've seen two ... Bloodsuckers and the Controller. Remember now?


Now that you mention it, I do remember. Bloodsuckers were more of a surprise than a scare. I'm guessing the Controller is the monster that sticks its hand out and the game's camera zooms in on its face? I met that in the sewers underneath the military base and it freaked the hell out of me the first time lol
Quote:


> There is a quite a bit of back-tracking in the Stalker games, that is true, esp. if you do a lot of side quests. But being in The Zone is so (oddly) fun to me it never really bugged me that much ... partly cause the AI makes it so that you just never really know what's going to happen on your journey. Which keeps it interesting to me.
> 
> It's a lot less annoying though in subsequent playthroughs, too, cause you'll know where to find yourself some + Endurance artifacts pretty early on


I discovered the fast travel feature in Complete yesterday. However don't worry, I'm not abusing it







I'm only using it to go back to places I've already been to for sidequests and am NOT using it for the main quests. Walking around is a lot of fun.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


Yup I got that AK. I also bought the green scoped gun from the second bartender just to see what it was like and I'm assuming you're talking about this gun. I figured I'd find this gun somewhere later in the game anyway. I had saved up 30k for a piece of armor and when I went to the bartender to buy it, I found out someone had already given it to me as a quest reward









I have that mission right now, but haven't tried going there yet. I tend to do side quests first and then the main questions. And I chickened out already and decided to sleep through my first night







And 5.1 speakers are more immersive IMO.

Now that you mention it, I do remember. Bloodsuckers were more of a surprise than a scare. I'm guessing the Controller is the monster that sticks its hand out and the game's camera zooms in on its face? I met that in the sewers underneath the military base and it freaked the hell out of me the first time lol

I discovered the fast travel feature in Complete yesterday. However don't worry, I'm not abusing it







I'm only using it to go back to places I've already been to for sidequests and am NOT using it for the main quests. Walking around is a lot of fun.


No, I meant you get a scope you can slap on the rapid-fire AK (or any AK) once you hit up the Dark Valley







But the Enfield clone (forget what it's called in the game) isn't a bad rifle at this stage, at least for a little while, and depending on where you go next.

If you're inclined to do the side quests from the Bar area first, a pretty good one to do at this stage is the 'Family Rifle' recovery quest from the dude in the Bar. It'll take you into the Wild Territories, where you'll stumble upon a mission to save some Scientist dudes and escort one of them to Yantar.

It's meant to come later in the game, but I always grab the family rifle quest and head to WT before I hit up the Dark Valley. Which means I do that scientist-saving mission cause it's on the way to the Rifle.

Protip: Escort him (Kruglov is his name) all the way to Yantar (actually go into the Yantar map), then turn around and head back. You'll find that doing so triggers the bandits at the Construction Site in the Wild Territories to have scopes on their TRS-301 rifles, which you can loot (gun and rifle). That's one of the best rifles to carry through the mid-section of the game, and with a scope it's pretty deadly. It also can have a silencer and a grenade launcher added to it (it's not that easy to acquire that grenade launcher though).

This gun is VERY nice to have for the run to the Dark Valley. And scavenge as much ammo for it as you can off bodies there in WT.

Another Protip: make sure you search all the bodies below the underpass (the one with the 'Burner' anomalies, it's right before you get to Yantar).

There's a particular corpse under there that triggers one of the very best (if not THE best) stash markers in the game ... the stash is in the Train Station there in the WT. Note that it's tricky to figure out how to get into the station and back out again. Another place to SAVE is right before you enter the station, cause it's very radiated, and like I say, you'll struggle to figure out how to get out of it.

Anyways, after you escort the Scientist (make a bunch of manual saves during this mission, cause he dies easy and it can happen sudden-like), and check the corpses for stashes under the overpass, go back and find the Family Rifle (hint: it's underground







). Make sure you search the body nearby where you find the rifle. It's the corpse of ... an interesting character from the gaming world









I hope you don't mind me sharing these tips/tricks with you ... trying not to give any real spoilers, but if you don't want me to, I won't do it anymore


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

All this talk makes me want to start the game again.


----------



## _02

I reinstalled last night =p


----------



## MaxFTW

I have farmed over 40000r just from the military that keep spawning at cordon on CS :/


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Playing SoC atm, but the guns are they really that poor? None of them has dot target unlike the general AI soldier use them. And they seems have infinity ammo aside the stagger mode which give them 80 % damage reducing.


----------



## brettjv

The guns the game makes easily available in the beginning of SoC are pretty bad, yup. It's best to try to avoid fighting if possible. Obviously you cannot avoid it in the 'rescue Nimble' mission, and you have to fight the bandits at the cordon/garbage border, but you don't have to try to take on the military in Cordon, you can pay them off, or there's ways around their checkpoint.

You will get a submachine gun from the bandits at the cordon/garbage border, and the mini AK's will start dropping in the Garbage level, and in Agroprom you'll get proper AK's.

Protip: if you run over to the Dark Valley map, which is possible to do as soon as you reach the Garbage map, you can get yourself a scoped AK-47 by helping the Duty member who's standing at the beginning of the map. You won't have much ammo for it to start, but the ammo needed for it will start to drop in the Garbage level as you do some fighting. That's what I always do when I'm playing SoC. Having the scoped AK makes the game like 10x more fun than it was previously









If this is your first time playing SoC, I advise 'Novice' mode, for the beginning until you get yourself a gun w/a scope. This is one of the few games out there where even a good FPS player is going to feel like a novice at first. The ZOne is a hostile place, and you are very under-equipped. The game doesn't hold your hand at all, you are left to just 'figure it out' for the most part.

Check this post for more advice


----------



## MaxFTW

Is there a WW2 gun mod for CS or SoC? I want a PPSh or MP44 or some old weps to play with :3


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


Is there a WW2 gun mod for CS or SoC? I want a PPSh or MP44 or some old weps to play with :3


L.U.R.K for SoC adds loads of new weapons including your beloved PPSh.

I eventually sold mine and bought a modern AK.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;14207194*
> ya all your stuff should be in a box next to the door where the guy is standing
> 
> A rather small box as i remember


Thanks found them


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Damn this game!!!! I was going to do the Bloodsucker mission mentioned a few pages back in the middle of the nice sunny day. However, I decided to go raid the army base instead with some fellow Duty members. They somehow all died so I had to take on the entire base by myself which took forever because of those stupid snipers. Now it's getter dark and I am NOT going to hunt for Bloodsuckers in pitch black. At least I got a ton of cool guns though. Too bad the sniper rifle sucks.


----------



## MaxFTW

I just had a 5 hour session on clear sky :/

All i have been doing recently is getting 9/10 of the stashes and back in cordon i got the SEVA suit that helped a lot (prolly too much







)

Most important thing i did though... I STABBED A BLOODSUCKER









I feel so proud :3


----------



## Faster_is_better

POTENTIAL SPOILER BELOW:

I got a question... Started playing CS again, I was just going to get Fang's PDA, and I went down in that room, flashbang goes off, knocked out. Then they steal all my crap. Do I get my gear back eventually + the money or is that total loss?

I'm going back to Freedom and buying all the upgrades If I can't get my money back lol, and stashing all my stuff in that box upstairs If I don't get that back..

So, what goes down? I know the next mission after it is to go to a stalker stash or something, but I didn't want to play 2 hrs with some crappy gear again just to find out that I lost that stuff completely... Otherwise If I do get it back in the storyline, I might just rough it and conquest for my nice gear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;14236434*
> I just had a 5 hour session on clear sky :/
> 
> All i have been doing recently is getting 9/10 of the stashes and back in cordon i got the SEVA suit that helped a lot (prolly too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Most important thing i did though... I STABBED A BLOODSUCKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so proud :3


lol funny, I got up really early, just started playing CS again randomly.. probably close to 4hrs this morning


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;14238440*
> POTENTIAL SPOILER BELOW:
> 
> I got a question... Started playing CS again, I was just going to get Fang's PDA, and I went down in that room, flashbang goes off, knocked out. Then they steal all my crap. Do I get my gear back eventually + the money or is that total loss?
> 
> I'm going back to Freedom and buying all the upgrades If I can't get my money back lol, and stashing all my stuff in that box upstairs If I don't get that back..
> 
> So, what goes down? I know the next mission after it is to go to a stalker stash or something, but I didn't want to play 2 hrs with some crappy gear again just to find out that I lost that stuff completely... Otherwise If I do get it back in the storyline, I might just rough it and conquest for my nice gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol funny, I got up really early, just started playing CS again randomly.. probably close to 4hrs this morning


How could you bring yourself to ask such a question? Do you really want to spoil the fun by asking that? Keep playing and don't allow yourself to be distracted by such thoughts.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


How could you bring yourself to ask such a question? Do you really want to spoil the fun by asking that? Keep playing and don't allow yourself to be distracted by such thoughts.










lol of course! when I spent an hour taking rifles back from the firefight to sell, just to build up a bit of cash.. only to lose all that and all my new eq??? I wouldn't put it past the dev's to make the game this evil, so I don't wanna take any chances.

Actually if was easier to deposit items in the boxes, this wouldn't even be much of a problem, but to move them in CS is terrible, like 15 shells at a time for ammo, and most other items 1 at a time.... super lame and time consuming.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


lol of course! when I spent an hour taking rifles back from the firefight to sell, just to build up a bit of cash.. only to lose all that and all my new eq??? I wouldn't put it past the dev's to make the game this evil, so I don't wanna take any chances.

Actually if was easier to deposit items in the boxes, this wouldn't even be much of a problem, but to move them in CS is terrible, like 15 shells at a time for ammo, and most other items 1 at a time.... super lame and time consuming.


Yes you get your items back...


----------



## chia233

So i just started playing CoP , is it worthwhile ordering anything from nimble? They all see awfully expensive without much description..


----------



## t3haxle

So I've been playing SoC and doing fine, now I'm exploring a lab and all of a sudden 2 fire breathing limping people come out of a fire and start roundhouse kicking me to death? How am I suppose to kill these things lol.

Also Freedom seems pretty bro ATM, is there a skeleton in the closet?


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


So I've been playing SoC and doing fine, now I'm exploring a lab and all of a sudden 2 fire breathing limping people come out of a fire and start roundhouse kicking me to death? How am I suppose to kill these things lol.

Also Freedom seems pretty bro ATM, is there a skeleton in the closet?


How did you get Chuck Norris(2 infact) to spawn in your game?


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


lol of course! when I spent an hour taking rifles back from the firefight to sell, just to build up a bit of cash.. only to lose all that and all my new eq??? I wouldn't put it past the dev's to make the game this evil, so I don't wanna take any chances.

Actually if was easier to deposit items in the boxes, this wouldn't even be much of a problem, but to move them in CS is terrible, like 15 shells at a time for ammo, and most other items 1 at a time.... super lame and time consuming.


Clear Sky has a character items reset? That sound interresting. So more rush playstyle.


----------



## MaxFTW

Lul, If you want to hold 9001 AK's and stuff, Just put your items in someone's body and drag it to a place that you want to trade


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


Lul, If you want to hold 9001 AK's and stuff, Just put your items in someone's body and drag it to a place that you want to trade










lol...poor dead corpse


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Yes you get your items back...


lol couldn't wait Googled. Although apparently you do lose the money forever, so I went back and spent it all just to be sure.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


So i just started playing CoP , is it worthwhile ordering anything from nimble? They all see awfully expensive without much description..


Umm, It seems like he sells some of the high end gear, or rather all of it. But if i remember right its kind of a luck of the draw deal, sometimes you get a really nice item sometimes not. I think it allows you to get some of the better weapons/armor in the game from him right at the start (money permitting) rather than finding them at the end.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE*


Clear Sky has a character items reset? That sound interresting. So more rush playstyle.


Ha well I walked into a trap, they flashbang grenaded me, i went unconcious and they jacked all my stuff. Its part of the main quest, so inevitable.

I have yet to recover my stuff though, I kept the important things in a chest nearby before surrendering the rest, hopefully it is apparent, and I haven't missed the rest of it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


Lul, If you want to hold 9001 AK's and stuff, Just put your items in someone's body and drag it to a place that you want to trade










LOL never thought of this, that would look a bit silly, and would probably be slow... maybe not slower than 2 whole trips though hmm...


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Ha well I walked into a trap, they flashbang grenaded me, i went unconcious and they jacked all my stuff. Its part of the main quest, so inevitable.


At least they have the courtesy not to do it 3 %^$&% TIMES *cough*MafiaII*cough*


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Ha well I walked into a trap, they flashbang grenaded me, i went unconcious and they jacked all my stuff. Its part of the main quest, so inevitable.


I don't think this is inevitable


----------



## MaxFTW

Ohnoes!

My CS game keeps crashing D: All i have installed is CS complete and some better scope sights mod, It was all running fine till i recently got to dutys first base.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


I don't think this is inevitable


















Not quite the best place to make a save


----------



## MaxFTW

Not good.

So im at limansk and i cant load any saves without the game crashing....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou;14244780*
> I don't think this is inevitable


lol, thats quite the swarm.. I remember playing with Oblivion Lost mod, sometimes in a few areas it would be a full spawn of mutants or that on jump between I think its Red Forest and Pripyat, coming from the Pripyat side, you would spawn right into that final checkpoint of Monolith, about 8 or 10 tough guys basically right in your face as you spawned in, have to bolt for cover lol.

I think I missed the rest of my gear, either in a chest or something, I can't imagine the game making me go this far with nothing. I'm in Red Forest now going to go find that guy who can get me across the river apparently.

CS crashes occasionally also.. I don't have any mods on it either, guess its just a bit buggy.


----------



## MaxFTW

Done clear sky









Now need to complete SoC


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

Question (probably asked a lot):

I am playing through the STALKER games again, and I have noticed some major stuttering and performance drops. Listed in my sig is my system.

I was monitoring the performance with MSI Afterburner, and noticed that the GPU is indeed not being bottlenecked (as it is running 98% throughout most of it), but the game just lags. Then there is the common "pause". When that happens, the GPU drops to 20% usage, same with CPU.

I don't have these issues with any other game, other than STALKER games.

Edit: Game is at 1080P Res and full everything except for 2xAA and reduced Shadows.

Once at home, I'll see if I can post screens.


----------



## giecsar

Man I want to play again these games so badly, but I'm having countless problems with my new PC, RMA'ing parts left and right


----------



## jwcw

Ive completed call of pripyat but went to play it again today after i launch it the screen goes black and i xray 1.6 engine crashes.

Any ideas?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.MidЯange;14265226*
> Question (probably asked a lot):
> 
> I am playing through the STALKER games again, and I have noticed some major stuttering and performance drops. Listed in my sig is my system.
> 
> I was monitoring the performance with MSI Afterburner, and noticed that the GPU is indeed not being bottlenecked (as it is running 98% throughout most of it), but the game just lags. Then there is the common "pause". When that happens, the GPU drops to 20% usage, same with CPU.
> 
> I don't have these issues with any other game, other than STALKER games.
> 
> Edit: Game is at 1080P Res and full everything except for 2xAA and reduced Shadows.
> 
> Once at home, I'll see if I can post screens.


It's probably just the buggy nature of the game's engine. I've experience some small freeze ups during play. I remember it most with CoP, although I think my GPU was probably just playing catchup with that game lol. I don't remember it really with OL, but It probably did happen. I just figured it was my old gpu not keeping up, but might just be the game itself.


----------



## Ceadderman

I never had a single problem with CoP Vanilla. There are the occasional game buffers since one can't play a sandbox game without having some loading buffers but that's the extent of my issues with CoP. I don't consider that buggy I consider it something that has yet to have been cracked.









Of course it is nice to have the game on my RAID which makes loading times rather short.









~Ceadder


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

SoC stutters quite a bit, but usually in the same areas every time. It's installed on an SSD which I thought would eliminate stuttering on open world games like this.

And for the SoC people, the mission Camp Defense seems to be bugged for me. I go to the point, expecting to fight some bandits, but it's perfectly clear every time I go there. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Soc has countless bugs. Ignore them.
Also, the game slutters every once in while, no biggie.


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14279304*
> Soc has countless bugs. Ignore them.
> Also, the game slutters every once in while, no biggie.


But in Yantar, it is every few seconds.

Edit: Here is my video of the issue.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nVGiv-9Zec[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## brettjv

All three of the games have relatively frequent 'pauses', esp. when you're running. It's just the nature of the engine, nothing wrong w/your machine.

When I first played SoC, it was on a [email protected] and 8800GTS 320MB, and some of those lags (like running up the main path in Garbage, just past where Seriy and his group are in the train terminal) would freeze the game for like 4 seconds. Over time, as I've gotten progressively better gear, the freezes have become shorter and shorter, and w/as many times as I've played them I don't even notice them anymore.

CS has some major perf issues in certain places (like the CS camp at the beginning, and the Red Forest near Forrester's hideout), especially when the Sun Shafts are visible (I think that's like 6am-10am, roughly). Pretty sure anytime you look at fires burning, it majorly impacts FPS.

CoP is the same, although it runs better than CS at equal settings. Some area's that always have perf issues for me in CoP are: Skadovsk lobby, Yanov Station lobby (pretty sure the issue is lots of NPC's in these places), and the area where you 'defend the scientists' that are taking readings along the riverbank on the North end of the Jupiter Map ... just to the northwest of the Cement Factory.

Also of note: In CoP, the AMD cards do MUCH worse in these problematic areas I've described above vs. Fermi cards. In fact, the laggyness of my 5850 xfire setup while playing CoP when in these areas is what convinced me to make the switch to nV at that time.

While AMD cards run MOST of the game very well, there's just these certain spots where they get totally crushed, and my Fermi cards will get a good 50% more FPS (like 45fps instead of 30fps).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm that sucks about AMD vs Nvidia bias. Doesn't the opening intro to CoP have the AMD logo? lol

Meh I'm sure any decent 6x card can perform better than my 8800, even if it has some performance hit in this game, should be nice for the rest


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.MidЯange*


But in Yantar, it is every few seconds.

Edit: Here is my video of the issue.

*snip*


I can't specifically state what it is. Though I did notice that was one of the Mods as CoP Vanilla doesn't hand out combat knives like they're business cards. Maybe the game and the mod just don't get a long all that famously.









Also you might have better luck hitting guys when you use your iron sights when you're on top of them. I have to say that is one of the things I really like about this series so far, is that the sights are pretty close to dead on. Nothing like holding up a weapon to sight it only to watch the bullets drop like Aunt Eddie after she's downed a whole cheesecake at the family renunion.









~Ceadder


----------



## IRO-Bot

I have the first Stalker but never played through it. But will probably play through it once I get my new build up and going.


----------



## MaxFTW

Stalker SoC scares the crap out of me









Im pretty sure its because theres no ambient music and just sounds you can here of something knocking stuff over :/

Btw how long does the main quest take to complete?


----------



## Bradford1040

I just found you guys I did not even think to look for game threads on here

STEAM name Bradford1040 same as here add me if you want I own all the stalkers have for a bit


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;14285047*
> Stalker SoC scares the crap out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure its because theres no ambient music and just sounds you can here of something knocking stuff over :/
> 
> Btw how long does the main quest take to complete?


It's scary in a subtle way, that's one of the things I love about the game(s). It's not like there's blatant signals that say to you 'Okay, BE SCARED NOW!!!', no overt signs of manipulation like swells or tempo changes in the music. You feel scared ... just ... because. You're alone for the most part, and The Zone is a hostile, foreign place, and you always feel like death could strike at anytime, from out of nowhere.

If you know exactly what you're doing and save often (or don't die much), the main quest in SoC could probably be blasted through in about 9 hours I'd say, including the 'real' ending section. But there's a number of side quests that I always enjoy doing ... usually when I play I end up getting about 15 hours of playing time out of a start-to-finish run. But I dally about a lot ...

I'd frankly be shocked if anyone, their first time of playing the game, would finish in any less that 15 hours of gametime, including the 'real' ending. Esp. if you aren't saving every couple of minutes, and you don't ignore a lot of the available side quests. Pretty sure my first time I played SoC it was a good 25 hours before I was actually done. But heck I probably spent 8 hours just puttering about Pripyat and Red Forest maps, looking for secrets or treasures. Same with Wild Territories and Yantar.

One of the great things about these games is that even after a bunch of playthroughs, stuff will happen that you don't expect, or you'll discover places you've never found before.

Take for example, I started up SoC again the other night, and for the first time EVER (out of like 20 times of starting the game) I actually found the little anomaly 'obstacle course' that's just to the North of the rookie village. I was like, I cannot BELIEVE I've never even walked up here before in all these times of playing this game


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14289785*
> Take for example, I started up SoC again the other night, and for the first time EVER (out of like 20 times of starting the game) I actually found the little anomaly 'obstacle course' that's just to the North of the rookie village. I was like, I cannot BELIEVE I've never even walked up here before in all these times of playing this game


I bumped into that on my first playthrough but forgot where it was on subsequent runs. Thanks for reminding me about that.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

20 hours on my first play through. I missed the good ending but I saved right before the "finish" room. Though I doubt that last mission should take very long.

Time for some CoP next!


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


20 hours on my first play through. I missed the good ending but I saved right before the "finish" room. Though I doubt that last mission should take very long.

Time for some CoP next!


Unfortunately, once you go through the arena at the northern end of Pripyat, you won't be able to go back out of the CNPP. You'll need to go back to a save somewhere earlier in Pripyat, backtrack to complete the mission, and work through those fights again, and then some









It is one of the best parts of the game anyway, so great excuse to replay that part!


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14283369*
> I can't specifically state what it is. Though I did notice that was one of the Mods as CoP Vanilla doesn't hand out combat knives like they're business cards. Maybe the game and the mod just don't get a long all that famously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you might have better luck hitting guys when you use your iron sights when you're on top of them. I have to say that is one of the things I really like about this series so far, is that the sights are pretty close to dead on. Nothing like holding up a weapon to sight it only to watch the bullets drop like Aunt Eddie after she's downed a whole cheesecake at the family renunion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


hello. I was not really playing the game to be super awesome and show everyone my uber skillz.

In all seriousness though, it is indeed the Complete Mod. But others where not facing the same issue as I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brettjv*
> Also of note: In CoP, the AMD cards do MUCH worse in these problematic areas I've described above vs. Fermi cards. In fact, the laggyness of my 5850 xfire setup while playing CoP when in these areas is what convinced me to make the switch to nV at that time.
> 
> While AMD cards run MOST of the game very well, there's just these certain spots where they get totally crushed, and my Fermi cards will get a good 50% more FPS (like 45fps instead of 30fps).


Thank you for the info. I guess I should have just stayed with the 570. Seems ATI have been getting pooched for a while (Crysis and then this game?).


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


20 hours on my first play through. I missed the good ending but I saved right before the "finish" room. Though I doubt that last mission should take very long.

Time for some CoP next!


Hopefully you did teh "Meet the Guide" quest, went to the hotel room in Pripyat to get the key to the Monolith Control room, etc ... otherwise, like _02 said ... you have to go back to an old save before you started CNPP map, and backtrack all the way to Cordon to meet Guide, then to Agroprom to rendezvous with Doc.

Like he also said, it's worth it though. And believe it or not, the 'real' ending will tack on a good two hours of gameplay your first time through. It is NOT easy the first time you play the 'real ending' stretch on accounta you don't know where the bad guys are lying in wait for you, and they're heavily armed/armored.

Trust me, there are some pretty tough fights left to go ... the beginning of CNPP was just the warm-up.









The ending stretch where your teleporting around outside the CNPP is awesome fun ... it's got huge, wide open spaces w/amazing draw distances ... and single-shotting the Monolith fanatics from 300 yards with the Gauss is total win


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Hopefully you did teh "Meet the Guide" quest, went to the hotel room in Pripyat to get the key to the Monolith Control room, etc ... otherwise, like _02 said ... you have to go back to an old save before you started CNPP map, and backtrack all the way to Cordon to meet Guide, then to Agroprom to rendezvous with Doc.

Like he also said, it's worth it though. And believe it or not, the 'real' ending will tack on a good two hours of gameplay your first time through. It is NOT easy the first time you play the 'real ending' stretch on accounta you don't know where the bad guys are lying in wait for you, and they're heavily armed/armored.

Trust me, there are some pretty tough fights left to go ... the beginning of CNPP was just the warm-up.









The ending stretch where your teleporting around outside the CNPP is awesome fun ... it's got huge, wide open spaces w/amazing draw distances ... and single-shotting the Monolith fanatics from 300 yards with the Gauss is total win










Yup, I have everything done except for that bugged Camp Defense mission and a couple of "Bring me X item". I youtubed how to get the good ending, and all I needed to do was pick the other option in that final room. And please tell me that last mission isn't full of radiation. I ran out of anti-radiation a long time ago and running low on the yellow medkits.

I'm only a couple minutes into CoP with the Complete mod. Takes a minute or so to load the saves even on an SSD.


----------



## BountyHead

I was toying with mods and killed my save games I r sad , I had a ton of cool weapons and armor.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


I was toying with mods and killed my save games I r sad , I had a ton of cool weapons and armor.


Whenever you even *think* about changing your gamedata directory, make a backup!

Sucks though =(


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou;14303851*
> Yup, I have everything done except for that bugged Camp Defense mission and a couple of "Bring me X item". I youtubed how to get the good ending, and all I needed to do was pick the other option in that final room. And please tell me that last mission isn't full of radiation. I ran out of anti-radiation a long time ago and running low on the yellow medkits.
> 
> I'm only a couple minutes into CoP with the Complete mod. Takes a minute or so to load the saves even on an SSD.


The 'real-ending' stretch isn't too bad on radiation IIRC, and I'm pretty sure you'll be able to scavenge anti-rad from a lot of your fallen enemies


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14336608*
> The 'real-ending' stretch isn't too bad on radiation IIRC, and I'm pretty sure you'll be able to scavenge anti-rad from a lot of your fallen enemies


It won't be enough. I found myself in the exact same situation when I first played the game cause I didn't know..
He should go buy himself as many anti-rads as possibile if he still can, or put on the SEVA suit..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just picked up Call of Pripyat for $7 the other day, and am wondering what mod(s) I should add before I begin? Should I do the complete mod? Leave it vanilla for the first playthrough? Now I just have to keep an eye out for Clear Sky and I have all of them.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;14338165*
> Just picked up Call of Pripyat for $7 the other day, and am wondering what mod(s) I should add before I begin? Should I do the complete mod? Leave it vanilla for the first playthrough? Now I just have to keep an eye out for Clear Sky and I have all of them.


I had issues with Complete mod corrupting saves half way through (this was using the very first release of the mod). There are several texture mods that you can add that have no effect at all on gameplay, they simply overwrite textures. This is what I did, and I had no bugs at all with the vanilla playthrough.

Complete mod may have been ironed out by now, I'm saving it for my next run.

Then there is SMRTR Pripyat, AtmosFear and Pripyat reloaded, which I have not played. The texture mods I used included Absolute Nature and Absolute Structures - which I think are both rolled into Complete mod.

Complete mod's whole thang is not to change gameplay much. If you are new to STALKER, I would recommend Complete or vanilla for a first playthrough, otherwise you can check the mod pages and see if the tweaks are to your liking.

Everyone is different, but drastic modifications are generally a turnoff to me. At least on play 1.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I generally like to experience games vanilla on the first play, unless its a game like Arcanum that was so riddled with game breaking bugs you pretty much Had to install a 3rd party patch for it.

But vanilla/Complete mod should be fine for a first run. Some of the larger mods with extensive changes are pretty fun though. They usually ramp up the difficulty in the game with those mods though


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm with the consensus in that Vanilla should be the first play thru. That's my take with every game unless it's so unplayable that it has me scrambling for a patch to get the issues straightened out.

All the while thinking, how can a developer release unplayable trash like this.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm with the consensus in that Vanilla should be the first play thru. That's my take with every game unless it's so unplayable that it has me scrambling for a patch to get the issues straightened out.

All the while thinking, how can a developer release unplayable trash like this.









~Ceadder










Yup but the thing is complete only adds EXTRA GRAFIXXX into the game so it doesn't 'ruin' the vanilla experience.


----------



## Vargess

Has anyone played thru SoC with the Lurk 1.1 mod?
I gave it a couple of hours, but the head-bobbing and comicbook like graphic look was driving me nuts.. I know the head bobbing can be fixed with a little settings change.. All the guns were just too much for that early in the game. I shot at the military base by the Cordon and every single military guy came and shot up the base lol
I got a whole bunch of weapons out of that raid..


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;14336789*
> It won't be enough. I found myself in the exact same situation when I first played the game cause I didn't know..
> He should go buy himself as many anti-rads as possibile if he still can, or put on the SEVA suit..


The really bad radiation is only in the beginning of CNPP level though.

Once you get to the ending stretch (once you get near the door to the control room) the rad level goes down quite a bit, and is never again as bad as it is thru the early part of the level.

There's also a nice military SKAT suit to be found shortly after you open that door, that thing does decent on the radiation. Of course I never even go to CNPP w/o 2 Crystals on hand ... wearing those pretty much tackles the rads anywhere but in the basement where the exo is stashed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;14344526*
> Has anyone played thru SoC with the Lurk 1.1 mod?
> I gave it a couple of hours, but the head-bobbing and comicbook like graphic look was driving me nuts.. I know the head bobbing can be fixed with a little settings change.. All the guns were just too much for that early in the game. I shot at the military base by the Cordon and every single military guy came and shot up the base lol
> I got a whole bunch of weapons out of that raid..


Yup, I've played it, thought it was cool ... but I like Oblivion Lost quite a bit better. I think you're supposed to play LURK on the hardest difficulty to balance out the fact that you get the better guns early on. I remember finding LURK on the hardest difficulty to be NOT easy. IIRC you get significantly hurt and you can barely walk, and I think there's no key-binding of medkits allowed ... or am I thinking or another mod?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14349354*
> Yup, I've played it, thought it was cool ... but I like Oblivion Lost quite a bit better. I think you're supposed to play LURK on the hardest difficulty to balance out the fact that you get the better guns early on. I remember finding LURK on the hardest difficulty to be NOT easy. IIRC you get significantly hurt and you can barely walk, and I think there's no key-binding of medkits allowed ... or am I thinking or another mod?


Must be another mod because medkits are the same key as always. The guns in LURK are much more dangerous. They even sound more dangerous to the point where the vanilla gun sounds seem fake. The weight limit is lower and trader prices are sky high so for the first part of the game you're crawling around trying to find ammo and dropping weapons frequently.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14349354*
> Yup, I've played it, thought it was cool ... but I like Oblivion Lost quite a bit better. I think you're supposed to play LURK on the hardest difficulty to balance out the fact that you get the better guns early on. I remember finding LURK on the hardest difficulty to be NOT easy. IIRC you get significantly hurt and you can barely walk, and I think there's no key-binding of medkits allowed ... or am I thinking or another mod?


Yep, and when you take damage your screen turns red all over and you start walking about with your screen shaking so bad it's like you've become an overgrown gorilla mulling about all lost.
I'm finishing my OL play through now. I will try to install the Narodnaya mod again and give that a try. It's a huge file and it looks good from pics I have seen on it. Hopefully I can get that installed this time around.


----------



## Section-9

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011...ka/#more-67769

The article was posted yesterday, mostly about spreading the word on the greatest mod compilation for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. yet.

Nothing new if your a true fan, or maybe so. Either way it's good to see the mod getting some much needed attention.

If you haven't it played it yet, do yourself a favor. Do it!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;14365130*
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/07/26/stalker-soup-narodnaya-solyanka/#more-67769
> 
> The article was posted yesterday, mostly about spreading the word on the greatest mod compilation for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. yet.
> 
> Nothing new if your a true fan, or maybe so. Either way it's good to see the mod getting some much needed attention.
> 
> If you haven't it played it yet, do yourself a favor. Do it!


Is too bad they didn't give a link to the mod. More maps and features that weren't opened in the original vanilla renderings? Hell yeah gimme more gimme more gimme more...









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14369153*
> Is too bad they didn't give a link to the mod. More maps and features that weren't opened in the original vanilla renderings? Hell yeah gimme more gimme more gimme more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


What are you talking about? You would have been linked to here and here from that news article.

Anyway , seems like this will make it more expansive than the fallout games....300h in the zone?I better GET OUT OF LIFE , STALKER!


----------



## _02

This frightens me greatly.

That many mods and changes, Russian 3rd party translation, factions, a warning about the beginning being a terrible, squalid mess. If it really adds 200 hours of custom quests, I mean... That's just staggering. That is many times the length of the original game.

I'll let you guys guinea pig =)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14369455*
> What are you talking about? You would have been linked to here and here from that news article.
> 
> Anyway , seems like this will make it more expansive than the fallout games....300h in the zone?I better GET OUT OF LIFE , STALKER!


Couldn't just put up a link for them without giving me grief?









I know I deserved it but I didn't see them. So thanks for providing some here.









*Edit* You might want to remove the 2nd link. Apparently MWBytes says it's a potentially malicious site. Might not be up to date on their web certificates or something.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14369593*
> Couldn't just put up a link for them without giving me grief?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I deserved it but I didn't see them. So thanks for providing some here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* You might want to remove the 2nd link. Apparently MWBytes says it's a potentially malicious site. Might not be up to date on their web certificates or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


What could be wrong about the dev's official site?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14369749*
> What could be wrong about the dev's official site?


I couldn't tell you. Just relaying that my MWBytes blocked it as a potentially hazardous site.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011...ka/#more-67769

The article was posted yesterday, mostly about spreading the word on the greatest mod compilation for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. yet.

Nothing new if your a true fan, or maybe so. Either way it's good to see the mod getting some much needed attention.

If you haven't it played it yet, do yourself a favor. Do it!










Yeah I got it working









I just can't stand the head-bobbing bit.. How to fix that to original?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


*Edit* You might want to remove the 2nd link. Apparently MWBytes says it's a potentially malicious site. Might not be up to date on their web certificates or something.










Those are the official forums for STALKER series, dev website. Should be fine.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Yeah I got it working









I just can't stand the head-bobbing bit.. How to fix that to original?


This is how you do it in CoP complete, but I'm not sure if it requires the mod.

Open gamedata\\config\\misc\\effectors.ltx

Change to:

[bobbing_effector]
run_amplitude = 0.0; 0.0075
walk_amplitude = 0.0; 0.005
limp_amplitude = 0.0; 0.011


----------



## razaice

I'm willing to believe that this is a good game, but I just can't get past like the second mission in SoC and it hasn't seemed that great yet. Does it get much better as I get farther?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Edited post, read the one further in the thread.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14395994*
> I'm willing to believe that this is a good game, but I just can't get past like the second mission in SoC and it hasn't seemed that great yet. Does it get much better as I get farther?


I was always relieved to make it to the Bar. Great guns are right near there, and it gets much easier with a nice rifle. That arena is pretty fun too.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;14396791*
> I was always relieved to make it to the Bar. Great guns are right near there, and it gets much easier with a nice rifle. That arena is pretty fun too.


Does get really good once you reach the Bar area, but I can't get over how awesome the Dark Valley and Agroprom Research Institute areas are. Bar is a great area to chill, buy some more ammo/weapons/supplies/repairs etc from Barkeep, get some missions and then back to the Zone. I like having a stash in the Bar as well, nice little stop in-between missions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14395994*
> I'm willing to believe that this is a good game, but I just can't get past like the second mission in SoC and it hasn't seemed that great yet. Does it get much better as I get farther?


Yes it gets much better, just push on through. The start of the game is a bit stale/boring for some. Missions will get better and the loot as well. Better gear/weapons/artifacts.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


I'm willing to believe that this is a good game, but I just can't get past like the second mission in SoC and it hasn't seemed that great yet. Does it get much better as I get farther?


This has been asked dozens of times in this thread. If you have any doubts, go back and read some, many are very long and detailed replies. SoC is hard in the beginning, you don't have a lot of direction and you don't have decent armor or weapons.

Keep pushing, and make DIFFERENT named saves often. You WILL need to reload your game and try a certain part several times before you can beat it. However after a little grinding you will get some decent armor, get a feel for the game and get a scoped weapon.

At that point the game opens up, you become equipped to deal with threats and a lot of cool exploration and really crazy gunfights open up to you. I'm replaying the game for like the 4th time now and the beginning still makes me sigh a bit.


----------



## Grief

Downloading this game right now off of steam, picked it up during the summer sale. I'm gonna play it after I beat Dead Space 2 which should be today.

Going to download the Stalker Complete mod as well, does Moddb have the fastest download servers?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I bought all Stalker games during the Summer Sale, was unable to play due to the 25 minute load times when starting a new game, also affect game performance, and 7 minute load times when switching between menus.

Turns out Steam was running in Vista compatibility mode for some reason, I changed that. Now have a 30 second load time when starting a new game and menu changes are instantaneous, as they should be.

Also checked out the mod that removes the head-bobbing while walking, it's a MUST HAVE !

I can max this game now too with a flawless framerate, I really think I'll get into it now.

I expect both expansions to have lower performance though.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;14426638*
> Going to download the Stalker Complete mod as well, does Moddb have the fastest download servers?


I get 2.1mbps down from the mirror on MODDB.

That's pretty good.

I keep them archived for future play so I don't need to download again. Don't forget to patch you games if you bought them retail. I needed to apply the 1.0005 patch to SoC before complete would install properly.


----------



## Mwarren

This game is too good. I finally have a rig that's decent enough to run it with good frame rates and the mystery behind the zone and the gunfights/rpg elements make this game the best fps I've ever played.


----------



## _02

It is pure butter


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;14427139*
> This game is too good. I finally have a rig that's decent enough to run it with good frame rates and the mystery behind the zone and the gunfights/rpg elements make this game the best fps I've ever played.


That's my exact thought today after i fixed the 20 minute load issue, was Steam's fault.

The game's like butter now unlike years ago.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14426789*
> I get 2.1mbps down from the mirror on MODDB.
> 
> That's pretty good.
> 
> I keep them archived for future play so I don't need to download again. Don't forget to patch you games if you bought them retail. I needed to apply the 1.0005 patch to SoC before complete would install properly.


lol I just moved into my parents place so I can afford to finish out my last year of college, can't afford dorm/food/living expenses.
Their internet is so slow, I get 150kb/s down. max.


----------



## Tyharo

I'm in! They need to make more stalker games.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyharo*


I'm in! They need to make more stalker games.


Stalker 2 is on the horizon.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14430393*
> Stalker 2 is on the horizon.


I think you will be plenty occupied with stalker soup before Stalker 2 though.


----------



## blampars

Gotta be in this club, love SoC Complete!

I've had all 3 of these games via steam since the last christmas sale but sadly I only have about 25 hours logged in SOC (HAVE to play them in order). I think partly because I'm too chicken to move forward lol. And because I've been pre-occupied with my new build.









I've actually been going back to previous areas looking for treasures and what not as I suddenly realized I've missed a lot of things in the game. Went back looking for some unique weapons and overlooked areas. Found a lot of nice stuff so far heh.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

CoP completed in 25 hours. Now I need a new game









I think I'm going to play CoP again once SMRTER 0.45 comes out. This was truly an amazing game.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blampars*


Gotta be in this club, love SoC Complete!

I've had all 3 of these games via steam since the last christmas sale but sadly I only have about 25 hours logged in SOC (HAVE to play them in order). I think partly because I'm too chicken to move forward lol. And because I've been pre-occupied with my new build.









I've actually been going back to previous areas looking for treasures and what not as I suddenly realized I've missed a lot of things in the game. Went back looking for some unique weapons and overlooked areas. Found a lot of nice stuff so far heh.


Welcome to the Club









Yeah, it actually is amazing how much area you are likely to leave unexplored your first time or two playing the game when you're just trying to scrounge and stay alive and finish the storyline. Esp. in the city of Pripyat, my god the city is HUGE compared to the tiny area of it that the game takes you through. Actually pretty much every map has huge areas that the trajectory of the game won't take you to (even if you do all the side quests) so you won't see unless you go lollygagging and treasure hunting. I still occasionally find new places I've never checked out in SoC before despite having played it like 15 times.

And MAN UP ... SoC isn't _that _scary, dude. I mean, if you've played 25 hours then you've made it through x-18 and x-16 ... so you're pretty much cool from here on out. I mean it's a pretty consistently creepy-feeling game throughout, but there's nothing else nearly as scary as those two labs. Esp. if you sleep through the night ... or get a suit w/the upgraded nightvision like the SEVA or the green Scientist suit.

Speaking of night vision ... I'm going to digress ...

I'm doing a fresh run over the past week and I just sold the green scientist suit I got from Sakharov (for giving him Ghost's armor) and bought the military SKAT armor from barkeep w/o realizing the SKAT only has the 1st Generation nightvision (the crappy flickering green toned one) and now I'm BUMMED cause I had forgot to make a save for a WHILE before that and I HATE not having the good night-vision, esp. in Complete cause the nights are SO dark. In hindsight, I think overall the green suit is better than the military armor for that reason. Can't believe I forgot about the NV being crappy on that suit







</rant>


----------



## General Crumples

Mmmm, I love STALKER, it's my favorite game ever. For maximum peformance with Pripyat on the the 460 I reccomend.

1. Default Clocks will work fine
2. Turn off SSAO (I didn't notice any visual peformance, but when turned off it runs a BUNCH better)
3. AA should be switched to x2, looks about the same and runs better.
4. DX 11 does not look that much different unless you look really hard so i'd just leave it at DX.10 for extra fps.
5. Everything else should be put on high









I'm using AtmosFear 3 that just came out recently, with Absolute Nature 2 and Absolute Structures. I had Call of Pripyat complete. I prefer just having Atmosfear and a weapons mod installed. I do dearly miss that cheat menu though. Maybe they will implement AtmosFear 3 in the next update!


----------



## JUGGERNAUTXTR

I am in, these games have an awesome story line.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14434063*
> Welcome to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is amazing how much area you are likely to leave unexplored your first time or two playing the game when you're just trying to scrounge and stay alive and finish the storyline. Esp. in the city of Pripyat, my god the city is HUGE compared to the tiny area of it that the game takes you through. Actually pretty much every map has huge areas that the trajectory of the game won't take you to (even if you do all the side quests) so you won't see unless you go lollygagging and treasure hunting. I still occasionally find new places I've never checked out in SoC before despite having played it like 15 times.
> 
> And MAN UP ... SoC isn't _that_ scary, dude. I mean, if you've played 25 hours then you've made it through x-18 and x-16 ... so you're pretty much cool from here on out. I mean it's a pretty consistently creepy-feeling game throughout, but there's nothing else nearly as scary as those two labs. Esp. if you sleep through the night ... or get a suit w/the upgraded nightvision like the SEVA or the green Scientist suit.
> 
> Speaking of night vision ... I'm going to digress ...
> 
> I'm doing a fresh run over the past week and I just sold the green scientist suit I got from Sakharov (for giving him Ghost's armor) and bought the military SKAT armor from barkeep w/o realizing the SKAT only has the 1st Generation nightvision (the crappy flickering green toned one) and now I'm BUMMED cause I had forgot to make a save for a WHILE before that and I HATE not having the good night-vision, esp. in Complete cause the nights are SO dark. In hindsight, I think overall the green suit is better than the military armor for that reason. Can't believe I forgot about the NV being crappy on that suit


You could actually mod one of the config files to give that armor the good night vision. Should work I think. I ended up giving my exosuit sprinting capabilities, that was in CoP though lol.


----------



## Grief

Add me to the club as well.

I installed complete last night, loving stalker so far.

Quick question, are there any mods that update the character/monster models? After complete is installed, those are the only things that still look dated.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;14437730*
> Quick question, are there any mods that update the character/monster models? After complete is installed, those are the only things that still look dated.


Don't think so, but I'd love to know if you find one.


----------



## Grief

Is there anyway to set waypoints with the stalker complete mod? Even when I have something selected, it doesn't show up on my mini map


----------



## _02

As far as I know, you can only select objectives that exist on your map, not arbitrary points. This is a gripe of mine, you should be able to set your own points.

If you are too far away from the objective, you will only see an arrow indicator of the direction at the edge of your minimap.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

should I play Call of Pripyat, then Shadow of Chernobyl, then Clear Sky ?

In that order


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14438740*
> should I play Call of Pripyat, then Shadow of Chernobyl, then Clear Sky ?
> 
> In that order


They were made in the order SoC, CS, and CoP. So I would think they were meant to be played in that order.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14438757*
> They were made in the order SoC, CS, and CoP. So I would think they were meant to be played in that order.


Well, I know one's actually a prelude, wasn't it the last to be made ?

Them being made in a certain order is just our own time line, I know one of them is supposed to be a prelude to Shadow.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14438757*
> They were made in the order SoC, CS, and CoP. So I would think they were meant to be played in that order.


This.

Specifically because SoC does not have artifact hunting or upgrades for weapons and armor. Clear Sky and Pripyat introduce these, and you will be wondering where they are not in SoC if you don't play it first. Also, the way they bring monsters into the game is great, and if you play Pripyat or Clear Sky first, you'll have blown the surprise for meeting your enemies for the first time in Shadow of Chernobyl.

And SoC is just a better game overall.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14438778*
> This.
> 
> Specifically because SoC does not have artifact hunting or upgrades for weapons and armor. Clear Sky and Pripyat introduce these, and you will be wondering where they are in SoC if you play either of those first.
> 
> And SoC is just a better game overall.


Hmm, would the story have more power if I played the prelude first, I think I'm really going to get into these since i'm not on the hardware I was 6 years ago.


----------



## blampars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14434063*
> Welcome to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MAN UP ... SoC isn't _that_ scary, dude. I mean, if you've played 25 hours then you've made it through x-18 and x-16 ... so you're pretty much cool from here on out. I mean it's a pretty consistently creepy-feeling game throughout, but there's nothing else nearly as scary as those two labs. Esp. if you sleep through the night ... or get a suit w/the upgraded nightvision like the SEVA or the green Scientist suit.


Thanks!

hahaha yeah I need to man up for sure. x-18 and x-16 scared the snot out of me. I've been exploring the area around freedom's base now but haven't pushed through to the next area yet. I did the bloodsucker side mission right at dusk. What a trip that was! Plenty to explore in this game, that's for sure.
Good to know things aren't nearly as creepy as those labs, I expected things to only get worse as I got further along heh.

That area between Duty and Yantar what is it... wild territory? I hate that area. I always get lost and those damn dogs are vicious in packs. Plus all the bandits. Haven't explored that as much as I should have. I hear Gordon Freeman's corpse is in there


----------



## noahhova

Clear Sky is actually a prequel to Shadows of Chernobyl so you could play that one first

Also for the question about mods I have the Complete Mod 2009 and it is night and day from the vanilla SoC. Crazy how much better it looks.
Just the upgrade in audio and sound effect is awesome, the thunder especially!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14438798*
> Hmm, would the story have more power if I played the prelude first, I think I'm really going to get into these since i'm not on the hardware I was 6 years ago.


Not really.

Remember, the games were made SoC - CS - CoP and were meant to be played that way. Anything in CS that ties back to SoC won't make any sense to you until you play SoC anyway, and it will definitely rob you of some great introductions to monsters.

Check the thread in previous pages, people have made multi paragraph posts about why you should definitely play SoC first.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14438852*
> Not really.
> 
> Remember, the games were made SoC - CS - CoP and were meant to be played that way. Anything in CS that ties back to SoC won't make any sense to you until you play SoC anyway, and it will definitely rob you of some great introductions to monsters.
> 
> Check the thread in previous pages, people have made multi paragraph posts about why you should definitely play SoC first.


/thumbs up, I'm already convinced, I''ll play SoC > CS > CoP

Just benched CS and...wow.......brought my system to it's knees, 1025mb Vram usage, with no AA. I have never seen my GPU at 99% too. I'm at 25FPS max. I am in a a very large sunray area though.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


/thumbs up, I'm already convinced, I''ll play SoC > CS > CoP

Just benched CS and...wow.......brought my system to it's knees, 1025mb Vram usage, with no AA. I have never seen my GPU at 99% too. I'm at 25FPS max. I am in a a very large sunray area though.


Oh damn, I have a 560 ti as well so will probably see similar performance in that game. Is yours oc'd?

Playing through CoS right now, game is so addicting I'm having a blast. At the Bar area right now, about to go into lab x18 I believe.

I just cleared a freedom camp for duty and got a g36 rifle, thing is a beast.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


Is yours oc'd?


No

You have a significantly better proc than I do too, but, this game seems to be extremely GPU intensive, as I said I've literally never seen my GPU at 99% like I have seen when I tried this.


----------



## Grief

I'm finding that using ADS makes the shots more inaccurate, rather then if I just use the crosshairs on screen.
Now that I am getting RDS and scopes on my weapons the guns seem to be very accurate. Using the G36 and the Drakunuv right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


No

You have a significantly better proc than I do too, but, this game seems to be extremely GPU intensive, as I said I've literally never seen my GPU at 99% like I have seen when I tried this.


Interesting, have to see when I get to CoP and CS. My GPU is at 99% on CoS at the moment.


----------



## Ceadderman

The reason I think and feel that Clear Sky should be first(if have all three) is because things changed in the Zone before CoP and after CS. In Clear Sky there is no need to take shelter at Clear Sky because the Zone is still rather tame. Much more tame than the CoS and CoP. It's still relatively inactive only increasing in size of the blowouts as the series(if you buy into Prequels) plods along.

Also the reason you cannot find much in the way of stuff, upgrade and cannot hunt for artifacts is that the Zone blew up. Stalkers hadn't yet recovered enough in their research that they can do so at will the way they could at Clear Sky or Call of Pripyat. It's why I suggest playing CS first, if you're willing to look at it in that way. Just because it's a Prequel and made after SoC, doesn't mean that it cannot serve a credible purchase. Playing it first imho, would give the player a much more full experience.









You can play it in any order you wish, but this is what I think makes the games so much more enjoyable once you've completed them. And a good reason to take up your AK and environmental suit again whenever the moment strikes.









~Ceadder


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

I think I'm going to play SoC again, but with a different mod this time. Something with more guns and quests/areas. Should I download LURK, Oblivion Lost, Narodnaya Soljanka, or another mod?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I'm going to use the mod that removes view bobbing, meaning, your head/camera won't shake back and forth while moving.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The reason I think and feel that Clear Sky should be first(if have all three) is because things changed in the Zone before CoP and after CS. In Clear Sky there is no need to take shelter at Clear Sky because the Zone is still rather tame. Much more tame than the CoS and CoP. It's still relatively inactive only increasing in size of the blowouts as the series(if you buy into Prequels) plods along.

Also the reason you cannot find much in the way of stuff, upgrade and cannot hunt for artifacts is that the Zone blew up. Stalkers hadn't yet recovered enough in their research that they can do so at will the way they could at Clear Sky or Call of Pripyat. It's why I suggest playing CS first, if you're willing to look at it in that way. Just because it's a Prequel and made after SoC, doesn't mean that it cannot serve a credible purchase. Playing it first imho, would give the player a much more full experience.









You can play it in any order you wish, but this is what I think makes the games so much more enjoyable once you've completed them. And a good reason to take up your AK and environmental suit again whenever the moment strikes.









~Ceadder










Sorry, but I agree with _02 ... in fact, him and I have been saying the same stuff for like a year now on this thread, so ... my opinion hasn't changed









I say SoC first because the way it introduces the monsters is so cool. If you've already dealt with them by playing CS or CoP first, it robs you of a really sweet part of the whole SoC experience.

They don't do ANYthing cool in Clear Sky in the way of introductions to the critters, save for maybe when you meet a Controller in that cave by the Duty base, which is pretty cool (but not any better than at the end of Agroprom Underground like in SoC, when your nerves are already likely to be totally shot).

In CS and CoP you can just kinda randomly run into the monsters out and about in broad daylight, unlike SoC where they're very thoughtfully placed for maximum effect on your psyche.

That's my biggest reason for playing SoC first. And also like _02 said, you play the other two first you'll become accustomed to the whole weapon and armor upgrading and the artifact hunting, so if you play SoC later those features are liable to be missed.

AFA the story goes, despite CS being a 'prequel' (i.e. technically taking place before SoC), the two games so loosely tied together that if the game didn't basically tell you that it's a Prequel ... you'd never know that it was ... it could just as well be later and you'd never know it.

Basically the stories of each have almost nothing in common aside from the setting of The Zone, and the recurrence of a few characters some of the games.

Plus since SoC came out first, you know there's no way that you're going to 'miss' something by not playing the prequel first, cause it didn't even exist yet when SoC came out.

I'd say a good comparison between the games SoC and CS would be like between Fallout 3 and FONV. Technically one takes place before the other, but that timeline is completely irrelevant to the choice of which is better to play first. The two just don't have enough 'to do' with each other, story-wise, for it to really matter. IMHO in this example, it's way better to play FO3 first, for many of the same reasons that you should play SoC first. Not the least of which being ... it's WAY better









Lastly, another reason to not play CS first ... the difficulty level and boredom factor. SoC is slow, and hard at first, no doubt. But if CS was the first one you played, I honestly think it'd be even worse. I.E. it's even harder, and more complex to figure out, and slower to get going than SoC. Given how many people just give up on Stalker trying to get into SoC, if everyone was starting out w/CS ... the 'dropout rate' would be even worse









I highly recommend SoC > CoP > CS. I put CoP in the middle because it's the 2nd best, and because CS repeats a fair amount of the maps that are used in SoC, whereas CoP doesn't repeat any territory. So you might as well break up the two games that share common maps with the one that's unique ... that way CS won't seem 'stale' cause you've just played on these maps in SoC.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not saying anyone is wrong. Just saying how I see things. Imagine if Darwin was introduced to wildlife in a timely manner. Not that he's right about evolution, not that he's wrong. Just sometimes things happen accidentally or spur of the moment. I don't mind well timed introductions like running across the Burers in the Maintenance tunnel but life is rarely like that and that's what makes it worth living.









I'm not saying anyone is wrong, just saying how I see it.

~Ceadder


----------



## atomhard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


I think I'm going to play SoC again, but with a different mod this time. Something with more guns and quests/areas. Should I download LURK, Oblivion Lost, Narodnaya Soljanka, or another mod?



LURK is somewhat of fail imho. "Wrong" color scheme and the bloom, wasted attempt at stealth... It was the 1st mod I tried, and long story cut short - don't bother.

Oblivion Lost is a classic and probably most established SoC, if not STALKER mod. Or was it Complete? Can't remember, those 2 are most prominent.

Soljanka is a bold attempt to overhaul in every department. It may be too much to start with.


----------



## Grief

@brett

I'll probably play cop next then.

Stalker is kind of boring at first, but I was roped in and addicted. But after you get to the bar area things really start ramping up.


----------



## Grief

Playing through lab x18 right now.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


Playing through lab x18 right now.


Right, keep us updated with every inch you move forward.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Right, keep us updated with every inch you move forward.


I just finished x18. Now I'm out to x16


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


I just finished x18. Now I'm out to x16


Good luck sleeping tonight.


----------



## Mwarren

I just finished x16 lol.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


I just finished x18. Now I'm out to x16


At 3pm?

Tisk tisk.


----------



## blampars

with the blinds open AND the lights on!









that was actually me on Amnesia: The Dark Descent. I get too rattled to play that game, I'll stick with the stalker series!


----------



## Betrivent

Those labs were the scariest thing I've ever experienced in a video game. I was lierally glad to see the light of day in game.


----------



## Grief

lol damn.

Whenever a game gets too scary for me, I take off my headphones and put them back on the headphone rack. Having them on is just too much lol.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;14459932*
> lol damn.
> 
> Whenever a game gets too scary for me, I take off my headphones and put them back on the headphone rack. Having them on is just too much lol.


Wuss.


----------



## blampars

My GF didn't understand why I was being such a pansy until I made her play through x18 hehe.

Does anyone know if I'd be able to load most, if not all of the game to ram? I don't know if 16gb would be enough but I still get the occasional stutters from environment loading and I wonder if this would fix it?
I'm talking about SoC Complete, btw.

Sent from my HTC Supersonic


----------



## Grief

The science suit has *the* best night vision. I can actually see something at night now, with that green night vision you can't see anything.

I has a feeling the main character was strelok! Just found the doctor and he told me.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


The science suit has *the* best night vision. I can actually see something at night now, with that green night vision you can't see anything.

I has a feeling the main character was strelok! Just found the doctor and he told me.


As if that's the only suit with that kind of NV....
Play more


----------



## _02

That suit is probably the best in the game, but I think I'm going SEVA this time around just so I don't have to worry about administering antirads. And it is silly, but I don't like how the modified SSP suit looks.

The SEVA is


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


That suit is probably the best in the game, but I think I'm going SEVA this time around just so I don't have to worry about administering antirads. And it is silly, but I don't like how the modified SSP suit looks.

The SEVA is










Indeed the SEVA suit is a great piece of gear, but only until you get to the final mission.
It is imperative to have good armor as well, not just anti radiation protection.
A high end exoskeleton with anti-rad artifacts would be ideal.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blampars*


Does anyone know if I'd be able to load most, if not all of the game to ram? I don't know if 16gb would be enough but I still get the occasional stutters from environment loading and I wonder if this would fix it?
I'm talking about SoC Complete, btw.



Its HDD transfer speed. STALKER doesn't have an x64 exe, so its limited to around ~2gb ram, and even then it doesn't use that much (usually 1.2gb or so).

Basically, get a faster HDD, go with a RAID 0 setup, or get an SSD (or RAID 0 SSDs). I have STALKER SoC, CS and CoP all on my HDD Raid 0 (2x 500gb 7200rpm Seagate), and I NEVER have any sort of stutter.

Also, STALKER isnt scary







I'd love a game that was as atmospheric as x16 or x18 (for the whole game), but wasnt so damn disorienting (i got lost in one of them for an hour or so).


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Indeed the SEVA suit is a great piece of gear, but only until you get to the final mission.
It is imperative to have good armor as well, not just anti radiation protection.
A high end exoskeleton with anti-rad artifacts would be ideal.


The enhanced splinter and impact would indeed do you good, but I haven't used it in any playthrough. I put it on once in CNPP but carried my SEVA with me and switched soon after.

All but the special modified one have gen 1 nightvision and you can't sprint while they are on. If they don't have 2 artifact containers, I'm not sure I'd be sold. Maybe I'll use the modified one this time around just to see.

How many containers DO they have???

Remember there is a modified EXO and then the typical ones. I'm not sure on either.


----------



## Grief

even with an ssd, saves in stalker take a while to load.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Its HDD transfer speed. STALKER doesn't have an x64 exe, so its limited to around ~2gb ram, and even then it doesn't use that much (usually 1.2gb or so).

Basically, get a faster HDD, go with a RAID 0 setup, or get an SSD (or RAID 0 SSDs). I have STALKER SoC, CS and CoP all on my HDD Raid 0 (2x 500gb 7200rpm Seagate), and I NEVER have any sort of stutter.

Also, STALKER isnt scary







I'd love a game that was as atmospheric as x16 or x18 (for the whole game), but wasnt so damn disorienting (i got lost in one of them for an hour or so).


This. I have 2TB RAID set up +500GB on each side. I don't have a lot of map loading stalling out my games as a result.

Of course if it's already set up in this manner and the bogging still happens it might be that the GPU needs something turned down.









~Ceadder


----------



## blampars

Well looks like I'm going to have to go for raid next then. I totally forgot stalker was 32bit.

Sent from my HTC Supersonic


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


even with an ssd, saves in stalker take a while to load.


Strange, I had some problems with saves loading on my old pc, but that had a slower hdd, and well slower everything..

On my current sig though saves load up fairly fast, still takes a little bit but considering everything that has to be loaded they are pretty quick.

I think hard drive has the most to do with it though, well and the game engine itself that is..


----------



## _02

Stuttering may also be an engine limitation, or VRAM problem.

I have a 3 drive RAID0 setup and I still stutter sometimes, although they are older drives and an SSD, especially in RAID0 would have higher throughput than my array. I did read that most stuttering happens by caching character inventories and scripted things as you approach an area with people or monsters.


----------



## noahhova

My game is on my SSD and I still get area loading stutter sometimes even complete pauses for a second or 2.
Loading save files also is very long....this is with the complete 2009 mod, wasn't like that vanilla. 
My stuttering may be enhanced because of the huge resolution I play at.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Stuttering may also be an engine limitation, or VRAM problem.

I have a 3 drive RAID0 setup and I still stutter sometimes, although they are older drives and an SSD, especially in RAID0 would have higher throughput than my array. I did read that most stuttering happens by caching character inventories and scripted things as you approach an area with people or monsters.


Well then there is nothing to prevent that, but RAIDing or using SSD would help lessen the length of the stuttering. To be honest I never really notice stutters in any game with my RAID setup. Not even S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. I do sometimes notice slight hitch in my giddyup when playing Oblivion but I think that's due to the age of the game(Engine) and the OS that it was intended for and my Win7 optimizing it so it will play than anything else.

~Ceadder


----------



## Grief

I'm having this weird save game bug right now. I am at the end of the game, but every time I click save I get a game crash.

I just cleaned my registry this morning, but after restoring that I am still having the issue.

EDIT: As soon as I entered a new area, it forced auto-save and now I am able to save at will.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


My game is on my SSD and I still get area loading stutter sometimes even complete pauses for a second or 2.
Loading save files also is very long....this is with the complete 2009 mod, wasn't like that vanilla. 
My stuttering may be enhanced because of the huge resolution I play at.


I'm glad someone else has this issue as well with SSDs, seems like everyone is experiencing this though. I thought maybe it was because my oc on my gpu was unstable, but it was showing any of the other telltale signs, artifacts, display resetting, etc.


----------



## Grief

Question about ending:

I followed the secret door/decoder plot line, talked to the guy about joining c-consciousness, at first I chose yes but I realized that couldn't be the true ending.

Then I went back, and chose not to join. At that point I went in the back and I am currently fighting my way to this huge pillar of energy going towards the sky.

This feels like it is the true ending, am I on the right path?


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

I'm going to start playing Narodnaya Soljanka once I figure out these messy instructions for installing it.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


Question about ending:

I followed the secret door/decoder plot line, talked to the guy about joining c-consciousness, at first I chose yes but I realized that couldn't be the true ending.

Then I went back, and chose not to join. At that point I went in the back and I am currently fighting my way to this huge pillar of energy going towards the sky.

This feels like it is the true ending, am I on the right path?



Yes, you are on the right track.


----------



## Grief

Wow that ending was amazing! Bunch of crazy stuff going on, very disorienting. Reminded me a lot of the ending to HL2.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


Wow that ending was amazing! Bunch of crazy stuff going on, very disorienting. Reminded me a lot of the ending to HL2.


Which HL2? HL2 or Pt. 2?









~Ceadder


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which HL2? HL2 or Pt. 2?









~Ceadder










It reminded me more of the feeling I got at the original ending to HL2, it didn't remind me of the end of p2, though that ending was sick.


----------



## giecsar

Bloody blood, it's been so long since I last played something on my PC, I want to play STALKER so badly!

With a bit of luck my new CPU will arrive on Monday and then I will put my new PC together and play.... can't wait!!


----------



## Infrabasse

16GB of RAM?
SSD not fast enough?
Make a ramdisk

Few problems though
- ramdisk in it's free version is limited to 4gb.
- even with 16gb ram and say a 12gb ramdisk, it might not be enough to install the whole game in RAM.
---> look into ntfs junctions / symbolic links, so that you can select which folders/files from the install you want in your ramdrive


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


16GB of RAM?
SSD not fast enough?
Make a ramdisk

Few problems though
- ramdisk in it's free version is limited to 4gb.
- even with 16gb ram and say a 12gb ramdisk, it might not be enough to install the whole game in RAM.
---> look into ntfs junctions / symbolic links, so that you can select which folders/files from the install you want in your ramdrive


My brand-spanking-new 500MB/s 50K IOPS SSD can and WILL cut it.

OR ELSE


----------



## Infrabasse

Put it in your sig nao. That C300 is so last year.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Put it in your sig nao. That C300 is so last year.


Currently my sig rig is my home server. Once I'll finish putting my new PC together, I'll update all the specs.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Currently my sig rig is my home server. Once I'll finish putting my new PC together, I'll update all the specs.


Then its sexy time


----------



## jimwest

Count me in. Replaying SoC with Complete mod. Thinking about getting Clear Sky, but heard a lot of mixed reviews. Want it just for the story.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimwest;14528688*
> Count me in. Replaying SoC with Complete mod. Thinking about getting Clear Sky, but heard a lot of mixed reviews. Want it just for the story.


The story in CS is fairly meh ... better than CoP imho, but not nearly as good as SoC. Biggest reason to play CS is just cause you wanna stalk around in the Zone some more on a new mission, see some new places, have some fun battles.

Actually the last 1/3 or so of CS is pretty epic (and hard) but it really takes a while to get going and you play in a lot of the same maps as SoC (although they're slightly modified) for awhile (other than the Swamp level at the beginning, which is kinda boring).

If you've played the other two and like/love them, you'll at least like CS, it's not that much different really, but the other two are clearly better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I'm a little pissed.









I'm playing CS, got caught out in an Emission. Mission to find shelter was canceled and I'm standing in the same place. Can't move can't bring up the menu with Esc can't do a blasted thing. Anyone have this issue with their game? Is it temporary or do I have to load an earlier save?









~Ceadder


----------



## doomlord52

Sounds like it froze? Reload an earlier save if you can.


----------



## chia233

On an unrelated note , i hope that STALKER 2 will have more things to do per area than your standard shoot & loot with abit of platforming sometimes.


----------



## Rvsty

Currently playing through Tecnobacon's version of DMX 1.3.4 for Narodnaya Soljanka (PeopleSoup). It's more stable than most versions of NS and he's got an optimised fsgame.ltx for SSD's to speed up quickloads/level transitions. He's mentioned in the steam thread that in the future it might be possible to play certain levels in co-op







Here's a screen with all the items/weapons from NS + AMK + other mods he's included.










If you're interested, check out this steam thread made by Snork (Pseudostomp on Gsc-forum):
Steam thread, torrent for TB's version near the top 
It's worth downloading the guide in this thread to help you with some of the missions.

Also, official tecnobacon site, with patch 1.0.4 in download section

If you're stuck somewhere try posting in the steam thread, or send a mail here so he can fix the bug you've encountered : [email protected]


----------



## Faster_is_better

Sweeeet. I was going to try this mod before, but the author's site to download it was put together poorly, was a bunch of misc files to download separately so I didn't bother. Might have to look at it again though with this version if it has been simplified some.

Do you have a link to that image that is larger? I'm not sure where you pulled it from, I would like to see what all is there in a bit more detail.


----------



## Rvsty

It's from tecnobacon.com , in the info section. Might help if you ctrl scroll. The install is indeed very simple compared to dkz version, it's basically one big file if you get the torrent.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvsty;14546795*
> It's from tecnobacon.com , in the info section. Might help if you ctrl scroll. The install is indeed very simple compared to dkz version, it's basically one big file if you get the torrent.


Ah lame they don't have larger images, lol zooming into a blurry img meh.


----------



## Rvsty

I've asked Tecnobacon if he could make a higher res picture of the inventory


----------



## _02

That image is probably full sized in the game resources as a .dds file.


----------



## TFL Replica

Stalker SoC with inject FXAA by some dude looks so good.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm liking Clear Sky(vanilla), except for one niggling little detail...

...can't sell weapons, ammo and not even grenades to other Stalkers. I get not being able to sell clothing and armor. That makes sense. Stuff might be contaminated and nobody wants to take a chance. But c'mon grenades? Really? I end up selling those for a pittance of what they're worth making it practically useless to pick them up in the first place. Just a lot of dead weight.









I will say that I ended up pissing off the bandits in a huge way. But they gave me no choice. I was trying to build up a nest egg and they relieved me of it. So I reloaded my last save and wasted them all without predjudice. Serves em right.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14617929*
> I'm liking Clear Sky(vanilla), except for one niggling little detail...
> 
> ...can't sell weapons, ammo and not even grenades to other Stalkers. I get not being able to sell clothing and armor. That makes sense. Stuff might be contaminated and nobody wants to take a chance. But c'mon grenades? Really? I end up selling those for a pittance of what they're worth making it practically useless to pick them up in the first place. Just a lot of dead weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I ended up pissing off the bandits in a huge way. But they gave me no choice. I was trying to build up a nest egg and they relieved me of it. So I reloaded my last save and wasted them all without predjudice. Serves em right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I trust you got your stuff back from those bastids?

Believe it or not, in the original version, you didn't get your stuff back (or if you could get it back, there was no marker telling you where to find it, so I never did.

So if it made you mad playing it now, imagine back in the early days lol ... that little episode was completely infuriating ... esp. if you didn't make a save recently.

Of course the best thing to do was to leave all your stuff in one of the nearby crates, and make sure you spent all your money on upgrades prior to the robbery.

I'm guessing it's your first time through? If you've enjoyed it okay so far, you're probably going to really like it soon. It gets really good once you get to Yantar. The first half is way more boring than the 2nd half for sure.

Heads up, you need to be well prepared once you cross the bridge to Limansk, because there's no more traders after that, and only one repair man you won't reach until WAY later (and it's easy to miss him if you're not paying attention) ... and it's a ROUGH road once you cross that bridge. Make sure you have some good armor in full repair, because you're going to be taking a LOT of bullets before you make it to the repair man


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14656661*
> I trust you got your stuff back from those bastids?
> 
> Believe it or not, in the original version, you didn't get your stuff back (or if you could get it back, there was no marker telling you where to find it, so I never did.
> 
> So if it made you mad playing it now, imagine back in the early days lol ... that little episode was completely infuriating ... esp. if you didn't make a save recently.
> 
> Of course the best thing to do was to leave all your stuff in one of the nearby crates, and make sure you spent all your money on upgrades prior to the robbery.
> 
> I'm guessing it's your first time through? If you've enjoyed it okay so far, you're probably going to really like it soon. It gets really good once you get to Yantar. The first half is way more boring than the 2nd half for sure.
> 
> Heads up, you need to be well prepared once you cross the bridge to Limansk, because there's no more traders after that, and only one repair man you won't reach until WAY later (and it's easy to miss him if you're not paying attention) ... and it's a ROUGH road once you cross that bridge. Make sure you have some good armor in full repair, because you're going to be taking a LOT of bullets before you make it to the repair man


I've got CS-3a armor. It's in great condition. Every time I go out I make sure it's in good repair.









Hangin with Freedom at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

So i was in this train tunnel near the ventilation complex when i entered , looking for places to explore.Once i hit the dead end , i turned around for a second and immediately i saw a bandit NPC spawn right infront of me(it was even raining thunderously at that time).As an owl , i stoned.

Who knew NPC spawning would be so scary?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14656661*
> Of course the best thing to do was to leave all your stuff in one of the nearby crates, and make sure you spent all your money on upgrades prior to the robbery.


This is an instance for me, where not saving properly bit me in the... I got my equipment back, but not a single dollar.

I spent tons and tons of time managing my weight, selling everything I could get my hands on. I probably put 30% of my play time into stacking cash. It was enough to make me not play for a week after that happened.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14686576*
> This is an instance for me, where not saving properly bit me in the... I got my equipment back, but not a single dollar.
> 
> I spent tons and tons of time managing my weight, selling everything I could get my hands on. I probably put 30% of my play time into stacking cash. It was enough to make me not play for a week after that happened.


That's why I used the autosave to back it up and just killed the bastages.

The 1st time thru I thought it was cause I just kept walking. But then a couple more tries and all became clear. So I just used the bus and the wall as a natural break and just beat the hell out of them with my shotgun.

But like moving into the Cordon there is another way of getting in without the bandits robbing you. I could have gone in the back way and circumvented the whole mess and will probably do so in future playthroughs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Since we're on the topic, you are supposed to get your stuff back at some point after you get robbed, where is your stuff stashed though? I think I might have skimmed over it. My farthest save past it is the beginning of the Red Forest I think.. been a while since I played it. I stashed my important stuff before getting robbed but left a few things since the transfer process sucks badly, 10 ammo at a time?? super lame.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can someone tell me what throwing the bolts is for???


----------



## Vargess

It's meant for detecting anomolies.. Though personally I almost never use the bolt..
There are only a couple of them that are hard to see at night.


----------



## giecsar

Indeed bolts are not really necessary, although they can be helpful when you're trying to navigate your way around a bunch of anomalies that are very close together (to get an artifact when you don't have a decent anomaly detector).


----------



## Ceadderman

Bolts really are only good for 2 anomalies. Fire and Electrical. Best for fire though. I rarely get roasty toasty when I throw bolts around in those.









~Ceadder


----------



## TFL Replica

Bolts are also useful for detecting mines.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14706154*
> Bolts are also useful for detecting mines.


Speaking of mines , i just saw a freedom member the other day walking all the way to the helicopter crash site at yanov THROUGH the minefield , UNSCATHED.

I tried the same path and flew 3m into the air.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14706339*
> Speaking of mines , i just saw a freedom member the other day walking all the way to the helicopter crash site at yanov THROUGH the minefield , UNSCATHED.
> 
> I tried the same path and flew 3m into the air.


Freedom guys are nimble and light footed. I've seen mines trigger on boars so the player character must be an overweight pig!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14706065*
> Bolts really are only good for 2 anomalies. Fire and Electrical. Best for fire though. I rarely get roasty toasty when I throw bolts around in those.


In SOC though, bolts are essential to determining the edges of anomalies.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14706154*
> Bolts are also useful for detecting mines.


They suck in CoP for mine detecting. There was only one mine field, I tried bolts and got blowed up. But I figured out a good way of getting past the minefield. Go in on the road and skirt the blast pattern. Coming back out is a different story, but it certainly made the trip in easier.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> Speaking of mines , i just saw a freedom member the other day walking all the way to the helicopter crash site at yanov THROUGH the minefield , UNSCATHED.
> 
> I tried the same path and flew 3m into the air.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14706405*
> Freedom guys are nimble and light footed. I've seen mines trigger on boars so the player character must be an overweight pig!


It's all the loot we're hauling around the Zone. Just drop it and try again.









I keed I keed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Romanrp

Hey guys, I have started playing Shadow of Chernobyl again, last time i played it I didnt finnish, dont even know why.

I have the complete mod, and I am enjoying this game a lot.
Im at the bit where I have to steal the military documents (right after finding Streloks stash)

Man the nights are truly dark and I cant see barely anything.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Hey guys, I have started playing Shadow of Chernobyl again, last time i played it I didnt finnish, dont even know why.

I have the complete mod, and I am enjoying this game a lot.
Im at the bit where I have to steal the military documents (right after finding Streloks stash)

Man the nights are truly dark and I cant see barely anything.










Ha, it gets quite immersive then. You're relying on sound a lot more than sight at that point with just a little flashlight bobbing, or if you're lucky to have night vision, that makes it a lot nicer.


----------



## _02

Besides a scoped rifle, night vision is probably the most important thing in the game for me. Once I get second generation night vision, it's awn.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Ha, it gets quite immersive then. You're relying on sound a lot more than sight at that point with just a little flashlight bobbing, or if you're lucky to have night vision, that makes it a lot nicer.


Wont the flashlight give away my position though?

Btw, are there any mods I can install on top of complete, like some recommended weapons pack or something.


----------



## Ceadderman

They usually see you even when the Flashlight is off. I've found that if you're attacking someone with NPC it's best to leave the NPC behind and set an ambush. Let the AI walk past you and then walk toward your party. That's when I let em have it with silenced weapons sitting behind a big rock. Of if it's Psuedodogs Hamsters Bloodsuckers and the like I get as high up as I can to avoid damage to my armor so I don't have to repair it as much. Find a tree you can climb, scramble up it and deal death from above.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Wont the flashlight give away my position though?

Btw, are there any mods I can install on top of complete, like some recommended weapons pack or something.


I'm not sure what all that mod has done, in some mods stealth is actually viable, like if you have your flashlight off and sneaking, you can get up real close.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


They usually see you even when the Flashlight is off. I've found that if you're attacking someone with NPC it's best to leave the NPC behind and set an ambush. Let the AI walk past you and then walk toward your party. That's when I let em have it with silenced weapons sitting behind a big rock. Of if it's Psuedodogs Hamsters Bloodsuckers and the like I get as high up as I can to avoid damage to my armor so I don't have to repair it as much. Find a tree you can climb, scramble up it and deal death from above.









~Ceadder










Running away and climbing trees, great tactics lol


----------



## Romanrp

You can climb trees??!
I did not know this haha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


You can climb trees??!
I did not know this haha.


Yup. Only the ones that have a fairly reasonable tilt. Climing things is how you find quite a few Stashes. Wherever I go I always keep an eye out for landmarks that I can use to equalize the fight.









Of course you have to make sure you're not running pell mell into an anomaly or into a Poltergeist. 
That would be straight up
































~Ceadder


----------



## Romanrp

Should I join Duty or freedom? (Or is there any other clan I dont know about?)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Should I join Duty or freedom? (Or is there any other clan I dont know about?)


Duty has stronger armor. So if you don't use artifacts, join Duty.

Freedom has solid all purpose armor with more artifact containers.










Won't matter too much if you get the EVA suit or the C3a gear. Both of which are very good. The EVA specifically for Radiation and Gasses.









I guess you could TRY to join Monolith but that would be the end of the game for you since they're essentially zombies anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Romanrp

What about the ecologists or the military?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Should I join Duty or freedom? (Or is there any other clan I dont know about?)


Join bandits -> Get GP37 (G36) + Bulldog6 (6 barrel nade launcher). The G36 is just insanely OP when upgraded. You can take out entire squads with a single burst if done right (there's basically no spread or kick).

After doing that, join freedom (joining bandits doesnt auto-enemy freedom), and get their Freedom exosuit. If you then complete their missions, you should eventually end up being friendly to the Free Stalkers, which gives you more stuff.

If you do it right, you'll have around 200k and the most OP gear ever.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


What about the ecologists or the military?


Depends on which game. CoP you kinda join the military. You can do scientific experiments for them if the Stalkers out front are no longer a viable option(i.e. killed off) but you can also distribute sensors in areas of interest. Just make sure to put them in the right places so you don't have to go back to find the one you put in the wrong place of interest.









As far as I'm aware you cannot join the military in CS. They're out for blood. Though they make a great ant farm. Shake em up to see what happens collect the aftermath.









Don't know about SoC yet, since I've yet to play it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Join bandits -> Get GP37 (G36) + Bulldog6 (6 barrel nade launcher). The G36 is just insanely OP when upgraded. You can take out entire squads with a single burst if done right (there's basically no spread or kick).

After doing that, join freedom (joining bandits doesnt auto-enemy freedom), and get their Freedom exosuit. If you then complete their missions, you should eventually end up being friendly to the Free Stalkers, which gives you more stuff.

If you do it right, you'll have around 200k and the most OP gear ever.


Is this shadow of chernobyl or CS?
Im playing SoC, CS will be next







.


----------



## brettjv

In SoC you can't 'join' any group (although I've gotten all of Freedom to be 'green' before) and it's best in the game IMHO to stay neutral & do missions for everyone (except when they tell you to kill dudes in another group that's not bandits, military, or Monolith).

In SoC Duty gives you better rewards for their missions & it's really a drag to make enemies of them unless you want to wipe them all out in the Bar area ... they are well-armed and there's an awful lot of 'em though. Nothing you get from killing them all is better than the sweet suit they give you for doing a mission for them. Although even that one isn't as cool as the one Sakharov gives you for bringing him 'Ghosts' armor.

BTW, word to the wise about SoC (I'm jealous you're getting to play it for your first time







) ... the only way to get the 'real' ending is to follow the 'Meet The Guide' quest, which you'll receive in your PDA when you find Ghost's body at the end of the x-16 lab mission (by the Controller). Make sure you do that mission before heading north to the Red Forest.

The quest line involves going back to Cordon, then to Strelok's hideout. You'll receive a key there to a hotel room in Pripyat, where you'll get the decoder for the Control Room at CNNP. Then, instead of going to the Wish Granter at the power plant (which is where you'd go for the 'fake' endings) you will end instead go that control room and learn the secrets of the Zone ... and get like 2 extra hours of game play. WELL worth the effort.

Also, as soon as you can get to the Bar area, make sure you explore the barracks at the Army Warehouses (Freedom base) up to the north (if you come across the Duty guys at the farmhouse, DON'T join them in their raid on the base, esp. not yet) and find my favorite weapon in the game, the Vintar BC ... before heading down to lab x-18.

This gun gives you a very nice advantage for that part of the game, as you're not really meant to have it yet even though it's very easy to get when you know it's there. Also, there's ammo for it in the roof right above where you find it, accessible by jumping onto the roof from teh nearby guard platform







PS once you break the ammo box, the ammo itself will glitch through the ceiling onto the floor of the barracks below ...


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;14732338*
> Is this shadow of chernobyl or CS?
> Im playing SoC, CS will be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Clear sky









Its tricky though. Without spoiling the story, eventually you'll run into a bandit ambush (you're forced to). They'll demand all your money. If you kill them, its IMPOSSIBLE to join the Bandit faction for the rest of the game. Instead, either try to have no money on you (buy upgrades, ammo, etc.) or just sprint away from them (they dont chace).

After that dont kill any bandits, go to their HQ and talk to their leader. Its very tricky joining them (a lot of random timed events), but its totally worth it.


----------



## Ceadderman

You don't HAVE to go that way though. There are two access points. I would suggest going in via the North if you wish to maintain the peace. Not sure if you would get robbed there too(I went through the South entrance







) but it's worth a shot. If you go through the way I went you're definitely going to get robbed. But there is also a stash box on the way there so you can fill it with all your best gear and walk in with nothing but cheap garbage on you when they rob you. I did that the second time I got robbed following mission parameters using a stash that I'd come across within spitting distance.









~Ceadder


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Playing SoC today again from a random save(Going to red forest). Aiming for the real ending this time.


----------



## Romanrp

I am now in the sarcophagus, and run out of anti rads







.

But this game is epic, the atmosphere on the way to the sarcophagus was electric


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


I am now in the sarcophagus, and run out of anti rads







.

But this game is epic, the atmosphere on the way to the sarcophagus was electric










My solution for ultra-tough monoliths:

GRENADES!


----------



## giecsar

Indeed this game is epic, today I started playing SoC again (for the 3rd or 4th time, can't remember). I swore I wouldn't play it again (because I get hooked), but now that I put my new PC together (I have not played anything for months) I couldn't resist reinstalling some of my favorite games!

The STALKER franchise has put out nothing but awesome games


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


My solution for ultra-tough monoliths:

GRENADES!


Monoliths arent the problem haha, the lack of anti rad injection is.

I was under the impression I had loads, but suddenly boom and I havent got any


----------



## Hyoketsu

I reaaaally fail to see how people run out of rad-awa...*ahem* antirads inside the NPP. Maybe it was because I was using a load of antirad artifacts, but I remember only using rad meds only once or twice, if at all. I was playing the vanilla version without any patches at the time. Mayhaps they altered the plant a bit


----------



## Romanrp

Im just walking along and eating food every 3 seconds, at least im getting somewhere haha. Im hoping for a nice stash of anti rad somewhere, theres got to be :S


----------



## doomlord52

This is why you need to have a -6 rad artifact at all times.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


This is why you need to have a -6 rad artifact at all times.


This. It's one of the first ones I really hunt for when playing Stalker series.









~Ceadder


----------



## StarDestroyer

how modern are the graphics the latest stalker, whats it like compared to something else common?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Haha. Same thing happened to me, went in Red Forest with SVD. Forgot ani-rad drugs & maxed out on health artifacts. Although I had about 12-13 Scientific medkits which my suit was managing automatically.

Sadly, got spammed by too much grenades & sniper fire. Lost confidence & did some side missions for bar guy & duty.

So much win.


----------



## Romanrp

I have just completed the game, the ending I have done is the
The one where you shoot up the green C-conscience tubes.

Overall I am very, very happy with the game. Now off to play LURK or oblivion lost 2010. Anything else worth checking out?

EDIT: Anti rads isnt necesery, but recommended for the chernobyl NPP. I survived with ham and bread haha.


----------



## k7complete

Hello all... recently got into the STALKER series and definitely appreciate and dig it however I've run into issues and I can't find the definitive answer how to fix them. Hoping I can find some answers here.

First of all, I do want to mention that I'm aware this mostly likely has been brought up more than a few times so I did use the thread search tool. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything to help.

I've been trying to play STALKER: CoP and the main issue is the game stutters and lags hardcore when escaping to the main menu and quick-saving. Other than these issues the game runs great... no lag in the actual game world w/ my settings on high. This seems to only occur when escaping to main menu and saving. I've tried adjusting the settings however nothing has helped.

I've read numerous suggestions (since this issue seems to come up often) and nothing has helped. Even read read suggestions to change the save path. I haven't tried this b/c I couldn't find a good write-up to do it since it's a steam version.

I hope someone can help me with what could be a great game to play.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k7complete;14753289*
> Hello all... recently got into the STALKER series and definitely appreciate and dig it however I've run into issues and I can't find the definitive answer how to fix them. Hoping I can find some answers here.
> 
> First of all, I do want to mention that I'm aware this mostly likely has been brought up more than a few times so I did use the thread search tool. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything to help.
> 
> I've been trying to play STALKER: CoP and the main issue is the game stutters and lags hardcore when escaping to the main menu and quick-saving. Other than these issues the game runs great... no lag in the actual game world w/ my settings on high. This seems to only occur when escaping to main menu and saving. I've tried adjusting the settings however nothing has helped.
> 
> I've read numerous suggestions (since this issue seems to come up often) and nothing has helped. Even read read suggestions to change the save path. I haven't tried this b/c I couldn't find a good write-up to do it since it's a steam version.
> 
> I hope someone can help me with what could be a great game to play.
> 
> Thanks.


Try dialing back your graphics some. That might solve your problem. When my CPU is running the 1st core at 100%(Folding) I've noticed lag when moving from one are to the next in the same map and noticed lag when going to the main menu and f5'ing. So might you have something running in the background also? If so I suggest dialing back anything you don't need to run and give that a shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## k7complete

Ok, I'll do that and see if it'll help.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## k7complete

Tried to lower my settings and ran into the same issues. Nothing worked.. tried in windowed, full screen and no adjustments helped. Again as I said before, I don't have any issues or lag while in the game.

To explain what is happening, here is a video which demonstrates exactly the problem I'm having.

[ame="



]


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah it's doing the exact same thing for me. I think the last batches of updates might have slowed things down a bit.









I know the long load times are generally normal. I just thought the slowness was cause I was Folding and playing at the same time. f5 used to go a lot quicker than that. Not making fun but I'm glad someone else is having this issue as well. I thought it was just mine.









~Ceadder


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just hung out at bar area for the night. Took some screenshots. This one's my favorite.


----------



## brettjv

I'm throw it out there for the two of you guys having those menu lag issues (I've never seen that before btw)... any chance it could be a vram capacty issue? You both have 1GB cards, and the complete mod really cranks up the memory usage. I would try bumping textures down to their lowest size, and seeing if that makes it go away. Lowering textures to the min should work to get the usage under 1GB I'm fairly certain. Other than that I got nothin'


----------



## Ceadderman

It didn't lag nearly that much on my first playthru. The only time it lagged was loading. So I'm thinking Steam update tweaked something. I'll try messing with my settings but I'm not gonna like it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

That's weird, are these games still getting updates? I thought they were pretty much done being updated by the devs.

You both do have ATI cards though, maybe some issue with that.


----------



## Romanrp

Whats the difference between oblivion lost 2.2 and 2010? 
I am quite confused about which version is the best.

Also, is the AMK or narodnaya soljanka better than the OL mods?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I use an ATI card and never had any problem, not the ones you mentioned atleast.

On a completely unrelated note, the game randomly crashes on me while saving sometime.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


That's weird, are these games still getting updates? I thought they were pretty much done being updated by the devs.

You both do have ATI cards though, maybe some issue with that.


I'm thinking Driver related. Doesn't seem to make a difference because it's Graphics, unless it's in AA which I have set at 4.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Whats the difference between oblivion lost 2.2 and 2010? 
I am quite confused about which version is the best.

Also, is the AMK or narodnaya soljanka better than the OL mods?


I'm not really familiar with the difference between teh OL's but I don't think you can really compare OL with AMK or Narodnaya Soljanka, pretty sure they all bring very new and different things between them. Its almost like complete game overhauls, leaving only the setting intact.


----------



## brettjv

Actually oblivion lost isn't that dramatic of an overhaul, unless it's changed a lot since I ran it a couple years back. Back then, it just changed the HUD and some minor 'mechanical' stuff, and added back in a bunch of monsters that didn't make the final cut, and added like an artifact upgrade system where you could throw certain ones into certain anomalies and they would change into something else w/better traits after a few hours. I think it also added the sleeping bag back into the game, and made a few of the vehicles that were laying around drivable, at least to the edge of the map you were on.

But OL definitely kept the same storyline and side quests as vanilla ... again, unless it's changed a lot since 2 yrs ago.


----------



## k7complete

Thanks for trying some stuff out Ceadderman... I kinda thought it had to be some type of software issue since I've seen play through's of the game from people with similar comps that had no issues at all. Just a game killer w/ this happening. Not sure where to find the help needed to fix it though since it's not necessarily getting updates form the dev.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k7complete;14767431*
> Thanks for trying some stuff out Ceadderman... I kinda thought it had to be some type of software issue since I've seen play through's of the game from people with similar comps that had no issues at all. Just a game killer w/ this happening. Not sure where to find the help needed to fix it though since it's not necessarily getting updates form the dev.


Try the GSC Game World Stalker forums, join and post there if search turns nothing up. There's def. people that still hang around that forum so you'll probably get help reasonably fast.

Dunno if it's your first time playing any of them, but I highly rec'd against playing CoP as your first experience in teh Zone. It's way better to play SoC first ... do yourself a favor and do so if you've not already.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;14769952*
> Dunno if it's your first time playing any of them, but I highly rec'd against playing CoP as your first experience in teh Zone. It's way better to play SoC first ... do yourself a favor and do so if you've not already.


I disagree. CoP is more user friendly & easy in comparison to SoC. Plus once you play SoC first, you'll be disappointed with CoP.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors;14770624*
> I disagree. CoP is more user friendly & easy in comparison to SoC. Plus once you play SoC first, you'll be disappointed with CoP.


I dunno about that.. I played SoC then CoP. Sure SoC is pretty brutal and challenging, lesser graphics and so on, but the overall map and story is more fun to me. I believe its more chronologically correct to play in that order also, I think CS is a prequel to SoC? so it goes CS, SoC, CoP in order of the stories.

Its a bit harder if you play CoP first then try to go back to SoC, the visuals will look quite a bit more dated, and you might miss some of the other features, upgraded weapons, etc from CoP that aren't in vanilla SoC. Although the map was much smaller in CoP, so that was a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## Romanrp

Any mod recommendations for Call of Pripyat and Clear Sky?
There doesnt seem to be anything like Ol or AMK for those.


----------



## t3haxle

As far as visual overhauls go there's sky reclamation project for CS and Complete for both.

Tends to make the game easier though.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Anyone knows what songs are played on radios & megaphones in the bar area in Complete Mod? Basically there are two songs, both with Russian vocals. They're quite catchy. Googled them with no luck.


----------



## Hazmat

Nub question, is this game coming out in 2012 or 2013?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


I disagree. CoP is more user friendly & easy in comparison to SoC. Plus once you play SoC first, you'll be disappointed with CoP.


I've probably already said 15 times on this thread what I think, along w/why I think it, so ... agree to disagree









And although I played SoC like 12x before CoP (and CS a couple times) I still totally dug CoP. Story is really pedestrian, but the overall game was still awesome, with far and away the best side-quests of the three. In certain ways, it's the best of the three. But not overall. And I can't imagine it even having the same impact when you haven't at least played SoC ... cause it REALLY doesn't expose much of the underlying story of the Zone ... you really have no context like you do if you play SoC first.

I could see an argument why CoP would be best to do first, but I still don't buy into it. SoC is just great an introduction to the series, was the first out, gives by far the most 'backstory' of all of them, is the longest ... and most importantly, neither of the other two introduces the zone's monster's and anomalies in nearly as cool of a way as SoC. Playing lab x-18 in SoC, untainted by already having done CoP ... I'm telling ya, it's not to be missed.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

^That's a valid point, too. A great thing about opinions, everyone has one.









For the new page :

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


Anyone knows what songs are played on megaphone in the bar area in Complete Mod? Basically there are two a few songs, both with Russian vocals. They're quite catchy. Googled them with no luck.


Here's where you can listen to them closely(the loudspeaker on the top).


----------



## TFL Replica

Just a little suggestion: Uncheck the "Show on-screen display in capture screenshots and videos" checkbox or reduce the OSD font size as it makes screenshots look rather unsightly.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14786124*
> Just a little suggestion: Uncheck the "Show on-screen display in capture screenshots and videos" checkbox or reduce the OSD font size as it makes screenshots look rather unsightly.


You think his big purple font showing FPS is unsightly? lol

I have mine set to to a light color in the very bottom left with super tiny font, never usually notice it unless you look for it.

Or use that nice suggestion above ^


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

These are Steam screenshots. They don't know anything about the OSD. Will remember to toggle the OSD when taking screens next time. They do look a bit unsighty.

Well found the track I was looking for(Complete mod dev replied).





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9IE7NXSSms&ob=av2n[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ceadderman

That's nothing my FRAPS runs this big on my screen...

*43*

That color too.









Oh sure MoonStruck, you ask everyone here for it but when nobody knows you withhold the information once you've found it. Stingy stingy.









:ninja:Nvm that was it.









~Ceadder


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh sure MoonStruck, you ask everyone here for it but when nobody knows you withhold the information once you've found it. Stingy stingy.










I would never do that to you, you know that.


----------



## thanos999

i now this has been asked a few times but is thiere any good mods for all the stalker games mods ive tried all seem to be to easy ive tried oblivion lost ,complete2009 ,smarter 1.4, all factions war ,lurk which i couldnt get to run properly graphics were very poor i would like to try the armoury mods but i cant find them to download also is theire mods that add extra missions to the games


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thanos999*


i now this has been asked a few times but is thiere any good mods for all the stalker games mods ive tried all seem to be to easy ive tried oblivion lost ,complete2009 ,smarter 1.4, all factions war ,lurk which i couldnt get to run properly graphics were very poor i would like to try the armoury mods but i cant find them to download also is theire mods that add extra missions to the games


Unfortunately this is how things are in the modding world. Few work properly, and you usually get more frustration than satisfaction out of them.

I play most of my games "vanilla". For SoC I had installed only a simple flashlight mod, which made the flashlight bigger and more diffused. I tried some other mods too, but they were either not as great as advertised or not working at all.

So yeah, bottom line is if you want to enjoy a good, fun game, install it and play it "as is". You're not missing out on any mind-blowing stuff.


----------



## Romanrp

I would recommend the Narodnaya Solyanka mod, then install the DMX mod on top of it. Its a much more enhanced experience. Overall its amazing. Its based of AMK buts IMO its better than Oblivion lost.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1824863


----------



## dude guy bro

i've just installed SOC again, and am in need of a mod that keeps most of the vanilla game-play aspects, while making the visuals much better.

my plan this time is to play it on the hardest vanilla setting.

i'm in serious need of some recommendations


----------



## Rvsty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;14868200*
> i've just installed SOC again, and am in need of a mod that keeps most of the vanilla game-play aspects, while making the visuals much better.
> 
> my plan this time is to play it on the hardest vanilla setting.
> 
> i'm in serious need of some recommendations


Check out Autumn Aurora, probably the best graphics for SoC in 2011. Also, not that many gameplay changes (some changed sounds and new guns but that's about it).

http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod/downloads/stalker-autumn-aurora

*EDIT*: Download page:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod/downloads





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=049_05it8es[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## dude guy bro

fantastic!


----------



## giecsar

I need a trainer for Clear Sky 1.5.05! One that works!!!


----------



## _02

Irony: Trainers in survival games.

I haven't used any such thing, but I know Complete Mod's Wish Granter feature will let you teleport, modify money, spawn enemies, weapons, etc. You can also modify a lot of the game through text configuration files.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Irony: Trainers in survival games.

I haven't used any such thing, but I know Complete Mod's Wish Granter feature will let you teleport, modify money, spawn enemies, weapons, etc. You can also modify a lot of the game through text configuration files.


Don't get me wrong, I agree with you and I don't use trainers or cheats when I play a game the first time. But this is my 2nd or 3rd, and I wanna enjoy it as much as possible without wasting countless hours looting and selling to make a decent amount of cash.

Which text file do I have to modify to increase maximum weight and add money?


----------



## _02

Found this for doing it in SoC - you might need to google if there is a difference in CS.

Quote:



In "gamedata/system.ltx" "max_weight" is the maximum weight you can carry before becoming encumbered. Whereas in "gamedata/creatures/actor.ltx" "max_walk_weight" is the weight you can carry before being unable to move. There is also max_item_mass in actor.ltx, but I'm not certain what that does.


----------



## Faded

just dug through the mods that have been setup for this game... thats all i need to see to buy it, already downloading the mods lol.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14921503*
> Found this for doing it in SoC - you might need to google if there is a difference in CS.


In CS there is only fsgame.ltx and it contains a few misc. settings related mostly to weather and env variables....


----------



## dude guy bro

a little off topic as far as gaming goes, but i found this to be a highly fascinating/informative watch aboot what actually happened in Chernobyl. part 7 get's into the 'bio robots' which is a trip.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv3a4LXi_qc[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## giecsar

Interestingly, it turns out that you can (in CS) create a gamedata folder yourself and inside that folder you can have system.ltx, actor.ltx etc. The game will read the files









I increased _max_walk_weight_ to 999 and now I can carry 5020kg of stuff, LMAO.

The trainer also works, I thought it didn't, but apparently once you activate an option you must save your game and re-load it.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Interestingly, it turns out that you can (in CS) create a gamedata folder yourself and inside that folder you can have system.ltx, actor.ltx etc. The game will read the files









I increased _max_walk_weight_ to 999 and now I can carry 5020kg of stuff, LMAO.

The trainer also works, I thought it didn't, but apparently once you activate an option you must save your game and re-load it.










That's how mods work in STALKER.

Anything in the GAMEDATA folder overwrites the standard data automatically. Sorry, I thought the link described that. This is why some places tell you to install a mod, so you can get a working .ltx file in the gamedata directory. But you can directly unpack the game files, or just create your own LTX with the right settings and it will override.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


That's how mods work in STALKER.

Anything in the GAMEDATA folder overwrites the standard data automatically. Sorry, I thought the link described that. This is why some places tell you to install a mod, so you can get a working .ltx file in the gamedata directory. But you can directly unpack the game files, or just create your own LTX with the right settings and it will override.


You specifically mentioned Shadow Of Chernobyl which indeed creates all those files and folders automatically.
In CS you don't overwrite anything because it isn't there.

CS has default parameters stored somewhere else, perhaps in .dll libraries and if it finds anything in the gamedata folder reads those values instead.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


CS has default parameters stored somewhere else, perhaps in .dll libraries and if it finds anything in the gamedata folder reads those values instead.


Yeah, the trick is getting the file to modify in CS. I didn't think SoC already had everything unpacked into the gamedata directory.

If anyone is interested, you can get a program to unpack the entire CS database so you can modify what you choose:

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Cl...93774x#1634549


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14933474*
> Yeah, the trick is getting the file to modify in CS. I didn't think SoC already had everything unpacked into the gamedata directory.
> 
> If anyone is interested, you can get a program to unpack the entire CS database so you can modify what you choose:
> 
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Clear_Sky_Game_Database_Unpacker;93774x#1634549


I found and used something that is even easier than that:

http://www.gameburnworld.com/dl/dl2.phpfile=S.T.A.L.K.E.R.ClearSkyCheatCode.zip

This is esentially the gamedata folder packed in an archive with the files already modified for you (unlimited weight, no damage, etc.) although I set the damage back to normal.


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe somebody can create a walkthrough for Mods for how to install them and it can be added to OP? Cause I think this is the most commonly asked question in this thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## Droogie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMz8CJKqUQw[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ceadderman

That was pretty good. Too bad there was a lot of blank screen with sound. Would have been better with night vision or headlamp.









~Ceadder


----------



## t3haxle

Anyone got any cool mods for Clear Sky? Looking for Atmosphere and difficulty. Kind of like LURK.


----------



## Gunslash

Any mod recommendations for Call of Pripyat? Unfortunately it's not like Oblivion, you can't really mix & match major mods all that much... I downloaded "I work alone" mod but am having some issues with it...what else is recommended as far as high res textreus models & a ton of new weapons ? 
Thanks


----------



## Rvsty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunslash*


Any mod recommendations for Call of Pripyat? Unfortunately it's not like Oblivion, you can't really mix & match major mods all that much... I downloaded "I work alone" mod but am having some issues with it...what else is recommended as far as high res textreus models & a ton of new weapons ? 
Thanks


Sigerous mod (SGM) 1.7 with Atmosfear 3.0, biggest and in my opinion most polished mod with lots of new missions for CoP. I played the Blackbyte version which only has atmosfear 2.1 but lots of tweaks and added stuff (Link, use the blackbyte files not the outdated top files)
Most big mods use Atmosfear and the absolute texture packs (Nature, buildings) made by Cromm_cruac. The new project of N.Aaroe, maker of I work alone, called Misery, is one to watch though but it's still TBD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Anyone got any cool mods for Clear Sky? Looking for Atmosphere and difficulty. Kind of like LURK.


Try Spartan 11:11 mod, high-quality weapons and textures and improved AI.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm currently playing SoC at the moment. I have to say that it's a good game. I was having issues with Steam, so I ended up having to uninstall and reinstall it so that I could download one of my recent purchases. As a result, I have to replace every game in my library on my system. This included CoP and CS. To be brutally and completely honest about it, I think that I was correct in playing it CS, SoC and CoP to begin with. SoC is a really fun game but it's kind of like Star Wars for me. I like em all but my OCD just doesn't like the out of order nature of the stories.

I think the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game should encompass all areas of the previous 3 games so that it's more complete. What that game should do is have flashback more than "prequel", so you could follow a character in his thoughts and his memories as he goes from Clear Sky to Pripyat and all points in between. That would be a very awesome game imho.

I love SoC, but it's kind of odd playing it knowing there is a "prequel" and that I should be playing that first.









~Ceadder


----------



## doomlord52

Yep, I played them in the same order too, and I think that not only story wise, but gameplay wise, CS, SoC, COP is the BEST order to play them in.

CS actually has some tutorials, and eases you forward through the story. It has ample traders and a lot of side-quests. Its great for getting used to the environment. SoC introduces you heavily into the story, and uses a bit more complex controls and such. There's much less in the way of a tutorial as well.

COP just throws you into the game and says "good luck". Its the WORST game to start on.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quick question : Playing SoC with complete mod 2009 & the game crashes randomly while saving(custom named save, not the "save level game" one). Any fixes?

P.S. : I have loads for saves. Could that be a problem?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15054125*
> I love SoC, but it's kind of odd playing it knowing there is a "prequel" and that I should be playing that first.


I'm sticking to my guns. When SOC was made, CS didn't exist, so quite literally, no one was ever meant to play the game CS, SOC, COP. To each his own, you know the arguments, they've been stated dozens of times in this thread










I'm glad that it was better for you though. STALKER is a nice personal experience.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol yep, the same argument comes up time and time again, in which order to play.


----------



## dude guy bro

SoC and CoP both play better than CS, so i played it last... CS is a beast with the complete mod. by far the most stress i've put on my PC.


----------



## Droogie

I made a thread and noone seemed to know. Hoping one of you guys can help.

Tessellation isn't working in Call of Pripyat. I have it enabled, but I'm just not seeing it on the character models. The gas masks still look like hexagons rather than smooth, and I know that is one of the issues that tess is supposed to fix.

Does the Complete Mod screw with DX11?


----------



## Zelx

I may be late to the party, but i want to join the club, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series is in my top 5 series of all time, hell my pic is of stalker!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did you guys see this? CryZone
Quote:


> Features
> Being a total conversion of Crysis, this mod features a lot of its' own and unique features, so here's a select few.
> 
> * The new system of relations: 100% free and independent stalkers, their behavior according to the degree of unpredictability and freedom of action is comparable to that promised developers S.T.A.L.K.E.R. even in the distant 2003-2005's.
> * Destructible - almost all of the objects can be broken or destroyed. And not just objects. Body parts in NPC (limbs) competently fire back and break away from the use of firearms and explosives.
> * Dogfight - if you run out of bullets, you can strangle or beat the opponent. Also, no one will prevent you throw a heavy object on the fragile skull enemy, as well as to throw off a sniper on the roof.
> * More than five huge and seamless locations, each measuring at least 4km2. With the new, improved system of transition between them.
> 
> The list goes on, so be sure to check out the modification's thread for more.


Direct Link to Source


----------



## dude guy bro

i just loaded up SOC vanilla, patched it, and am now playing it on the hardest setting. it's been a while since i used an actual PC monitor, but my 22" viewsonic in 120Hz mode with this game is heavenly... i mean what an escape. only problem is that now i have to get one of the new 27" models... ugh!


----------



## prescotter

You guys know about the Lost Alpha mod?
It is been in development for 3-4 years now, and will be what GSC promised with the first STALKER game.

Link to website:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## Romanrp

Who is more powerfull? Duty or freedom in SOC


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15458276*
> Who is more powerfull? Duty or freedom in SOC


They're both different brands of nutbag. Duty holds the central location of the bar (which is always neutral btw), Freedom has more influence towards the center of the zone. If you like a challenge, pick Freedom and cleanse the duty guys out of the bar. Personally I'd stick with being a free stalker.


----------



## Romanrp

I just want to side with the more powerfull ones haha.
What I have done is, when you first go to The Army Warehouses, Duty ambushes the freedom, i then went to Freedom and told them about it, then let them fight each other without intervening.

To my suprise, Duty won with about 3 guys remaining, and they had AKs while freedom had G36s and snipers lol.


----------



## _02

I always take Freedom out, I love that fight and the ensuing loot.

I don't miss them much. I never tried taking the people at the Bar out, it seems like it would be a LOT of work.


----------



## Romanrp

Fair enough, I might just wipe out freedom because they seem less competent even though they have better weapons, I plan to do faction wars and stuff.

Currently I am playing this mod

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1824863

Its worth checking out

EDIT: I went with duty in the end, but the dynamite wont blow up the wall -_- any help?


----------



## TFL Replica

The duty guys have exoskeletons on. If you do decide to take them out, get an Avalanche or Vintar BC and burst them in the head.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15459846*
> ...get an Avalanche or Vintar BC and burst them in the head.


Doesn't this go without saying?









~Ceadder


----------



## Shot-Doctor

omg omg omg if anyone doesnt already have STALKER: call of pripyat (if not ur failing btw







lol)

ITS ONLY £3.24 on steam!!!!

Get it!

GET IT NOW!


----------



## _02

Great deal, I started a new game yesterday.


----------



## DoomDash

Just picked the combo pack up for the Halloween sale, damn does this game run crappy. I had to change my Steam from running in compatibility mode "Vista" back to Windows 7 to even get the game running ( loading screen was hanging forever ). I installed the 3GB + mod, and the complete mod ( after testing pre-installed ). All bells and whistles on, but I don't think my rig is the issue. Seems like saving and even going to the menu are a daunting task for this game, does anyone know of fixes?

Thanks.


----------



## doomlord52

Im guessing its not on your SSD. If its on your 2Tb drive: defrag, defrag, defrag.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Im guessing its not on your SSD. If its on your 2Tb drive: defrag, defrag, defrag.


my ssd is still in the mail >.<. Still, I have plenty of other games on my 2TB with no issues what so ever, and I defrag every other week. That and I will wipe it once I get my SSD for the OS installed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


my ssd is still in the mail >.<. Still, I have plenty of other games on my 2TB with no issues what so ever, and I defrag every other week. That and I will wipe it once I get my SSD for the OS installed.


I had to redo CoP due to uninstallation of Steam to correct an issue.

When I restarted my game(New) it played movies just fine but when it started me out it was a bit slow. So I went and changed all the settings to max with 16x AA set at max resolution for a single monitor at 1920x1080. When I restarted that made it slower it seems. But I went a the extra mile and changed it to Maximum @ DX11. Now it's running circles around what I had been at to start this game the 2nd time. You might try playing around with your settings a bit only changing AA after setting base performance to where you think it ougtta be. If you're still having issues I'll take a couple screen shots to help you out.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15512632*
> loading screen was hanging forever


It takes FOREVER to load the maps. I'm talking like 3 minutes plus.

Definitely doesn't take me long to get into menus though.


----------



## iARDAs

I have two Stalker games that i bought on a steam sale but never started yet.

Should i go for it?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15518792*
> I have two Stalker games that i bought on a steam sale but never started yet.
> 
> Should i go for it?


You will get varying opinions on the order, but I say play Shadow of Chernobyl first.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15519036*
> You will get varying opinions on the order, but I say play Shadow of Chernobyl first.


Thank you.

I already have it as i said and will definitely give it a shot.

I always wanted to plkay this game when it came out but i had shifted towards PS3 and sold my PC but will give the game a shot now.

Graphics seem to hold up quite well as well.


----------



## iARDAs

So

I am starting to play Shadow of Chernobyl for the first time.

I hope this is the perfect place to get tips









Without spoilers of course.


----------



## darkpower45

First and most important tip for playing SoC is..... SAVE your GAME!! every few minutes.....


----------



## iARDAs

@ darkpower

Thanks for the tip. It was a bit late though









Last night even in the beginning I died frequently and always started from a much more distant save. From now on I will be quicksaving every minute FOR SURE...


----------



## samin62

I just got the game and having a hard time getting into it. Beginners tip would be nice


----------



## McAlberts

just bought it as well, i have always heard this is one of those games every pc gamer should play at least once. so well i bought the steam bundle while it was still on sale..

wish me luck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62;15528481*
> I just got the game and having a hard time getting into it. Beginners tip would be nice


Is hard for a bit but things will even out as you go along. Getting upgrades etc. Make sure to check bodies and containers regularly, shoot boxes to see if they contain anything, stashes can be up in a burnt out building just as easily as they can be inside them.







Oh and also make sure not to carry too much because you'll find that it's easier to move about when you've less than 5 kilos of maximum weight on you.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

İ keep dying in every other second... Wow to me


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


İ keep dying in every other second... Wow to me


STALKER is really unforgiving.

Get used to detecting radiation by the Geiger counter sound. Get used to using vodka or anti-rad when you have poisoning (the radiation indicator), bandages when you are bleeding and food when you are hungry.

If you don't pay attention to radiation and bleeding, you will die a LOT.

Get used to detecting anomalies with your bolt and definitely don't get caught up in them. If you don't need to kill some group of bandits, the best thing to do is sometimes to avoid them entirely.

Don't run in guns blazing, it simply doesn't work in STALKER. Save your game often, and under different save names. It kind of sucks to kill 15 guys and make progress just to die randomly and have to do it again.

If you are playing Shadow of Chernobyl, the game is really hard in the beginning. Keep it up and consult this thread until you get a scoped rifle and decent armor with night vision. Then the game TAKES OFF ENTIRELY.


----------



## I_AM

I'm playing through Shadow of Chernobyl. Ok I can't even get pass this mission in the beginning. You have to go through a side passage/tunnel. But when I throw a bolt in it it blows up. The other entrance is covered by mercs! How do I get through?!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_AM*


I'm playing through Shadow of Chernobyl. Ok I can't even get pass this mission in the beginning.  You have to go through a side passage/tunnel. But when I throw a bolt in it it blows up. The other entrance is covered by mercs! How do I get through?!


You can actually go round it. I typically do. But if you're insistent on going through the tunnel then the thing to do is keep throwing bolts and the electrical anomaly dies out for a short bit. Not long mind you but enough to get past each stage of it. There are a few. There is an open container inside the tunnel where you can take cover behind it for dealing with the mercs if they start shooting at you. You may even be able to sucker them into the anomaly on the other side as well. Personally I got lucky and they did it on their own. Walked into the anomaly and kacked themselves.









~Ceadder


----------



## samin62

well I just got into the new zone from the starting zone. It seems my health is doing down every second after a battle. I saved a game and I die 30 secs after I load. So dumb. I have a green radiation sign and do not know if I am bleeding out. I don't have any bandages also. Guess I am screwed?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samin62*


well I just got into the new zone from the starting zone. It seems my health is doing down every second after a battle. I saved a game and I die 30 secs after I load. So dumb. I have a green radiation sign and do not know if I am bleeding out. I don't have any bandages also. Guess I am screwed?


Ouch that sucks. Yeah I think it's time to load an earlier save if you can and try to carry vodka with you and carry about 7 to 10 bandages. It adds some weight but vodka counters the effect of radiation to a certain extent. Which is why everyone in the zone has vodka on them.









~Ceadder


----------



## doomlord52

Yep, radiation poisoning can kill you quite fast. Carry Vodka, Anti-Rads, and Bandaids at all time.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samin62*


well I just got into the new zone from the starting zone. It seems my health is doing down every second after a battle. I saved a game and I die 30 secs after I load. So dumb. I have a green radiation sign and do not know if I am bleeding out. I don't have any bandages also. Guess I am screwed?


Here is where having more than one save is a good idea. You are either bleeding (should be a green red or yellow drop next to the radiation indicator) or have radiation poisoning.

You can buy a medkit/bandage from a nearby stalker, kill someone and steal it (probably not a good idea) or eat food for health and the bleeding will eventually stop on its own if you aren't wounded badly. Or if there is no way to get around it, load a previous save.

I typically make a save called, lets say "Approaching the building" and then just use quicksave until I've checked out the building and discovered everything I want. Then I leave and make another save called "headed back to the Bar" and use quicksave after that until I get to the bar, then make another save called "At the bar", etc.

Don't lose hope though, once you get used to bleeding and radiation, they become second nature and not as much of a pain. I would think about binding bandages or medkits to a key you can access easily. I typically carry about 20 bandages, 5 anti rads meds and 5 health kits depending on where I'm going.

Eventually you will get artifacts that automatically heal you and get rid of radiation and bleeding. Although you should still be used to knowing when you are bleeding. Don't go to sleep if you have any indicators like hunger.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Here is where having more than one save is a good idea. You are either bleeding (should be a green red or yellow drop next to the radiation indicator) or have radiation poisoning.

You can buy a medkit/bandage from a nearby stalker, kill someone and steal it (probably not a good idea) or eat food for health and the bleeding will eventually stop on its own if you aren't wounded badly. Or if there is no way to get around it, load a previous save.

I typically make a save called, lets say "Approaching the building" and then just use quicksave until I've checked out the building and discovered everything I want. Then I leave and make another save called "headed back to the Bar" and use quicksave after that until I get to the bar, then make another save called "At the bar", etc.

Don't lose hope though, once you get used to bleeding and radiation, they become second nature and not as much of a pain. I would think about binding bandages or medkits to a key you can access easily. I typically carry about 20 bandages, 5 anti rads meds and 5 health kits depending on where I'm going.

Eventually you will get artifacts that automatically heal you and get rid of radiation and bleeding. Although you should still be used to knowing when you are bleeding. Don't go to sleep if you have any indicators like hunger.


You can sleep in SoC and CS? Since when? I'm soooooooo sweepy Iz afwaid Blood Suckas will attack an I givz up widout fight.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can sleep in SoC and CS? Since when? I'm soooooooo sweepy Iz afwaid Blood Suckas will attack an I givz up widout fight.









~Ceadder










Oh snap, you're right!

You can sleep in Call of Pripyat, but not in Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Oh snap, you're right!

You can sleep in Call of Pripyat, but not in Shadow of Chernobyl.


You can sleep in Call of Pripyat and Clear Sky.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


You can sleep in Call of Pripyat and Clear Sky.


I've tried sleeping in CS but nope.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

I think you can only sleep in CS with mods.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_AM;15532484*
> I'm playing through Shadow of Chernobyl. Ok I can't even get pass this mission in the beginning. You have to go through a side passage/tunnel. But when I throw a bolt in it it blows up. The other entrance is covered by mercs! How do I get through?!


I always kill the mercs! It's difficult, but it gives me satisfaction to see them dead


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15555182*
> I think you can only sleep in CS with mods.


or SoC with mods









The game definitely is out to get you at every corner. Luckily after the bar you can get a decent rifle.


----------



## Kevlo

I am sad....I finally beat SoC with the complete mod, and i got one of the bad endings, the rich one....Im not sure why. But i am now playiny through with the old lurk mod so i can use artifacts. However if anyone knows of any better mods (I also have Call of Pripyat. So for both games) , please let me know.


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62;15535303*
> well I just got into the new zone from the starting zone. It seems my health is doing down every second after a battle. I saved a game and I die 30 secs after I load. So dumb. I have a green radiation sign and do not know if I am bleeding out. I don't have any bandages also. Guess I am screwed?


you may have a pesky artifact equipped, and not realize it.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;15559333*
> I am sad....I finally beat SoC with the complete mod, and i got one of the bad endings, the rich one....Im not sure why. But i am now playiny through with the old lurk mod so i can use artifacts. However if anyone knows of any better mods (I also have Call of Pripyat. So for both games) , please let me know.


STALKER is a tricky game, you didn't really finish it. You got that ending because you had over a certain amount of money on you. I got that ending too at first. There are three endings there, I believe. However, they are not the real ending to the game.

You missed the mission "Meet the Doc", which you need to check out BEFORE you go to Pripyat. Once you enter the stadium in Pripyat, you can't really leave to go back to meet the doc. I'd load up a save before you went to Pripyat and complete that quest.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15568833*
> STALKER is a tricky game, you didn't really finish it. You got that ending because you had over a certain amount of money on you. I got that ending too at first. There are three endings there, I believe. However, they are not the real ending to the game.
> 
> You missed the mission "Meet the Doc", which you need to check out BEFORE you go to Pripyat. Once you enter the stadium in Pripyat, you can't really leave to go back to meet the doc. I'd load up a save before you went to Pripyat and complete that quest.


Well, im starting the game again with Lurk 1.05 and was trying to follow the Strelok storyline but that ass Seiry died in the hanger so now im more or less stuck since its still showing up as uncompleted on my PDA.

Stupid that that happens if you have too much money, i mean i just save up for weapons and armor i want, i don't mindlessly buy stuff.


----------



## iARDAs

So

İn Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl I take it that you should try to avoid fighting rather than go guns in blazing?


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15579594*
> So
> 
> İn Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl I take it that you should try to avoid fighting rather than go guns in blazing?


just like most games with RPG elements, you'll want to build yourself up for a while, and eventually become very powerful.


----------



## Sinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15579594*
> So
> 
> İn Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl I take it that you should try to avoid fighting rather than go guns in blazing?


I'm gonna share my quite good experience with SoC.









I decided I want to try the STALKER series and started with SoC, Complete Mod 2009. I have to admit I enjoyed the game from the very beginning; it did take me some time to realize what anomalies do, how to properly move/run around and fight, but it was a good experience from the start; still, it took couple of days to completely suck me in. First, I was playing an hour a day or so, now I play 2-3 hours without making a coffee break.









Honestly, the only real problem I have with the game is that it's not immersible enough. Finding food and weapons is not hard at all; wish it was like a hard-hard-hardcore version of New Vegas.

So, to answer your question, I never found it a problem to go Rambo style and kill everything that moves. Throwing grenades at people has never been such fun.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you so much for the valuable tips guys. I will try to follow. The game seems fun so far but still could not get stuck in 100%

Few questions.

I have way too much stuff in my backpack. Too much ammo. Is there a place where i can safely keep them instead of my backpack?

Also is there fast traveling between locations?

One last thing. What to do with the artifacts?


----------



## Ceadderman

To be quite honest, I have no problems going in guns blazing from the very beginning(head shots FTW!







) of any game, but I find that sometimes a well placed grenade is a great equalizer. Like last night I was hailed down by a group of Stalkers at the Bus Stop who were under attack by the military who were dug in. Threw a grenade between two of them who didn't see it, an *B00M!* AMF.









While the grenade was in the air I picked up Betsy and pointed it right where I knew the others would run through in order to get to the helpless Stalkers. When the grenade went off I proceeded to lay down a volley of suppressive fire and the Stalkers were able to respond in kind to the Soldiers. Only lost one Stalker to the 5 Soldiers I helped put down. After which I picked through the bodies and got myself a lot of loot and am in the process of heading back to store a little and sell a lot so I can get myself a better bit of togs that will withstand more damage. When it comes to artifacts you can't have enough of them imho. I always look for AntiRad artifacts first and foremost. I don't keep them all equipped so I can walk around as if there were no danger from Radiation sickness.









~Ceadder


----------



## prava

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samin62*


I just got the game and having a hard time getting into it. Beginners tip would be nice


I can give you plenty:
a) Use quick-save a lot, but dont rely only on them. Its advice you make normal save-games every 30 minutes, and specially when you enter a new area (saved-games get seldom screw-up).

b) Use cover, and use lean. In this game the enemies make more or less as much damage as you do (and probably more because they have usually better weapons than you), and have as much hp. So, how to deal with them when you have a lot of people around you? For once, instead of going rambo style, you don't make a lot of noise and you ALWAYS aim for the head (you don't want to shoot somebody with an exo-squeleteon on the chest...because you may waste a full clip). 
I don't use grenades normally because it takes a lot of time to throw them and they tend to run away, but when fighting in closed quarters then it gets interesting.

c) Look at the small number you see below the mini-map. That number tells you how many NPC's (either allied, neutral or enemy) you have close-by. Its VERY important to check it because if you have some of them but you don't see them its likely they are hidden and will get you killed if they find you before you do. NPC's tend to crouch in corners and walk silently so you will die A LOT. Its better to make some noise and let them come to you...if there is only a direct way to get to you.

d) Look at the symbols in your hud. When you are bleeding you better use banadages and QUICK. If you are taking radiation you better leave the place you are into and, when into a non-radiation zone, start taking anti-ra: vodka or anti-rad drugs. You need to carry plenty (you won't carry vodka wyhen you have anti-rad, but at the beginning of the game vodka will do). Remember, don't drink too much vodka






























c) Try to engage enemies from far away, aim for the head and ALWAYS have your weapon on semi-auto. You need to shoot bullet by bullet, stay on cover and control the situation: enemies will flank you (STALKER's IA is one of the best ones you will see in a video game), so you need to stay awake all the time or you will end up dead by a stupid bandit with a sawn-off shotty








At the beginning this is difficult because your weapons just don't hit where they should (or you wanted to), but as you keep going in-game you will find better and more accurate weapons, and then you will have a blast sniping people from wherever you want to








If you are playing SOC unmoded you can find a stalker suit on one of the roof's on the town you start playing (when you enter such town its the first house on your right, opposite to the bus). If will give you a nice edge if you find yourself killed a lot.

d) Because I've played it a lot, I tend to kill the strong guys first. I normally go to the big army post once I have slugs for my shotty, although succeding requires not less than 10 save games: you just kill the patrol and then they will raid the town: be careful, you don't want all the stalkers in town die









e) Have fun. Once you know how to deal with anomalies (I only use the bolt-throwers in the train tunnels), and how combat works (more or less) you will start thinking less about it and having a ton of fun. I don't want to tell you much but the game starts rocking once you enter your first underground lab. THEN you will feel the essence of Stalker, and the horror it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_AM*


I'm playing through Shadow of Chernobyl. Ok I can't even get pass this mission in the beginning. You have to go through a side passage/tunnel. But when I throw a bolt in it it blows up. The other entrance is covered by mercs! How do I get through?!



They aren't mercs, they are soldiers!
a) Kill them. Its easier if you go to the roof of the farm nearby, there is also good ammo on top of it (anti-armor), you won't get much damage, if at all.
b) Pay them. You walk slowly with your gun hidden and you can pay them to cross.
c) On the opposite side of the electric tunnel (so, on the right of the military post) you can actually cross. So, plenty of choices.

I always kill them, they have nice weapons






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinner*


I'm gonna share my quite good experience with SoC.









I decided I want to try the STALKER series and started with SoC, Complete Mod 2009. I have to admit I enjoyed the game from the very beginning; it did take me some time to realize what anomalies do, how to properly move/run around and fight, but it was a good experience from the start; still, it took couple of days to completely suck me in. First, I was playing an hour a day or so, now I play 2-3 hours without making a coffee break.









Honestly, the only real problem I have with the game is that it's not immersible enough. Finding food and weapons is not hard at all; wish it was like a hard-hard-hardcore version of New Vegas.

So, to answer your question, I never found it a problem to go Rambo style and kill everything that moves. Throwing grenades at people has never been such fun.


Want hardcore? Try the latest Lurk version, and good luck. The game gets darker, you don't get npc-detector and artifacts don't do anything besides getting you gold.

Ah! But beware, mutants ARE dangerous here, you don't want to face more than 1 bloodsucker at once or else....well, suffice to say they gave me a hard time even with an AR with grenade launcher, so hard that I had to load an older save to get my trusty good shotgun and still I wasn't easy.

Also, try the game as intended. Weight limits ARE limiting to a point its frustrating. After you've played some come and tell me wether its hardcore enough for you or not. It was for me, specially because you get killed by camping people you never heard nor saw, but still: as dark and as scary as a Stalker game could get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


To be quite honest, I have no problems going in guns blazing from the very beginning(head shots FTW!







) of any game, but I find that sometimes a well placed grenade is a great equalizer. Like last night I was hailed down by a group of Stalkers at the Bus Stop who were under attack by the military who were dug in. Threw a grenade between two of them who didn't see it, an *B00M!* AMF.










Only 5? Careful, when you kill the patrol the whole post will raid the noob-town. So, if you didn't kill all of them (normally one stays at the post, but not many more) they will come and wipe those nooby-butts.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15579594*
> So
> 
> İn Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl I take it that you should try to avoid fighting rather than go guns in blazing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;15579615*
> just like most games with RPG elements, you'll want to build yourself up for a while, and eventually become very powerful.


lol, i go blasting in as my first mode of attack most of the time. If i can't break in then i retreat gather my strength and try sneaking


----------



## Sinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava;15580152*
> Want hardcore? Try the latest Lurk version, and good luck. The game gets darker, you don't get npc-detector and artifacts don't do anything besides getting you gold.
> 
> Ah! But beware, mutants ARE dangerous here, you don't want to face more than 1 bloodsucker at once or else....well, suffice to say they gave me a hard time even with an AR with grenade launcher, so hard that I had to load an older save to get my trusty good shotgun and still I wasn't easy.
> 
> Also, try the game as intended. Weight limits ARE limiting to a point its frustrating. After you've played some come and tell me wether its hardcore enough for you or not. It was for me, specially because you get killed by camping people you never heard nor saw, but still: as dark and as scary as a Stalker game could get.


Thanks, nice reply.

I don't feel like playing a darker version of STALKER, it good as is regarding that part; fighting mutants is the least enjoyable part of the game for me. All I wish is, since it has nice real-time simulation effect, to have more emphasis on food, water, sleep and radiation. Eat bread, take injection, that's all at the moment. Not a biggie, just thinking aloud.

I am playing as intended, I believe? 60kg wight limit makes me go out of Bar with 50kg on my back already, so I do believe it's as limiting as it can be.


----------



## prava

With LURK I believe your weight limits are about 30KG so....


----------



## Ceadderman

I should have mentioned I'm playing CS I think. Nobody goes to kill anyone in the town in CS. I love raiding the Military base because of the AK94s'. 800 Rubles apiece is a pretty nice haul especially if you take everything to the Camp that's about 150m away and stash them in the trunk there. I generally haul it all out to the corner of the wall drop it, go get more, rinse repeat til I have it all. Then I haul it all off to the camp store it and carry what I can back to the Stalker Base to sell it. It's my way of contributing to the Stalker cause.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sinner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prava*


With LURK I believe your weight limits are about 30KG so....










Ah, I believe I am going to check that out once I am done with SoC.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh and this should go w/o saying but here goes anyway...

ALWAYS unload dropped weapons that you pick up. Never sell a loaded weapon. Yeah you can get ammo anywhere, but you never know when(or where) you will run out of ammo for your favorite weapon. Even then you still may run out of ammo but at least it won't be your fault that you did.










~Ceadder







[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaxFTW

Where is my stalker CoP Saves stored?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


Where is my stalker CoP Saves stored?


In Steam or otherwise?









If Steam look in "common/ stalker call of pripyat/ in "_appdata_"









~Ceadder


----------



## Droogie

I was on my way to tear up some Monolith fighters, and decided to take some random pics along the way. This is the complete mod. Wanted to share. Anyone who knocks the x-ray engine needs to open their eyes.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Looks awesome! I hope the next stalker game comes out soon cause I'm itching for a new experience!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

I am playing the first stalker game. Its fun but graphics dont cut it for me.

If i jump into the latest game that came out in 2010 would i be lost in the story?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


Hey folks

I am playing the first stalker game. Its fun but graphics dont cut it for me.

If i jump into the latest game that came out in 2010 would i be lost in the story?


Yes. Play SoC first. Install some graphics mods.


----------



## Mwarren

The stock graphics look amazing to me......I love how detailed the foliage looks and the gloomy colors and atmosphere. I actually need to hurry up and beat the first STALKER so that I can play CS and CoP.

Question, if I liked the underground/lab areas of the first STALKER would I like CoP much? That was/is my favorite part about STALKER. Going to/sneaking into these crazy labs.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mwarren*


The stock graphics look amazing to me......I love how detailed the foliage looks and the gloomy colors and atmosphere. I actually need to hurry up and beat the first STALKER so that I can play CS and CoP.

Question, if I liked the underground/lab areas of the first STALKER would I like CoP much? That was/is my favorite part about STALKER. Going to/sneaking into these crazy labs.


There's lab X8 in CoP, but it's Disneyland next to X16 and X18. There's still plenty of teeth gnashing in CoP, though. Don't you worry.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;15585449*
> Yes. Play SoC first. Install some graphics mods.


Ahh

there are graphics mode?

Which would you recommend?

EDIT : Any how I found what I was looking for. It seems Stalker Complete is the best mod out there for graphics. Downloading it now and will start over. I have a better understanding of the game now.


----------



## Ceadderman

For anyone who has Steam and is still having stuttering problems, I think I've got it figured out...

Go to "View Games" > "Right click on the game you're having issues with/Properties" > "Local Files" > "Verify Integrity of Game Cache" and/or "Defrag Cache". It should clean up the game, replace any lost files and make things much better for your gaming experience no matter the title. I just did it to all my games regardless.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chimeracaust

I want to hear more about Stalker 2. I am thinking SOC is due for a heavily modded replay.


----------



## iARDAs

Once again THUMBS UP for the Stalker Complete 2009 package.

Made the game much better for me in terms of graphics and playibility as i am a newcommer to the series.

The gun nerfing mod in master difficulty is much more realistic.


----------



## heliuminside

After playing SoC for a few minutes, my computer freezes and my monitor goes black. Just purchased it on steam a short while ago.

Any clue?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heliuminside*


After playing SoC for a few minutes, my computer freezes and my monitor goes black. Just purchased it on steam a short while ago.

Any clue?


You overheating?

Bad overclock?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


You overheating?

Bad overclock?


That would be my guess.


----------



## heliuminside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15602661*
> You overheating?
> 
> Bad overclock?


Nah, I haven't overclocked my computer also I don't think it is an overheating issue. I played fine S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series (non-steam) before, and lately I've been playing Mafia 2 and no problems at all.

Think it is a steam related issue. Whether I play or not after a few minutes in game my computer just freezes than it goes to black screen, I cannot do anything but restart it.

At steam forums they asked me to verify integrity of game cache... also to defragment the cache files. Did that nothing happened so far the same issue occurs again.


----------



## _02

I would uninstall and re-download the game. If you already have a ticket open with support, continue talking to them also. I only have CS through steam, the others are retail discs.


----------



## Ceadderman

What version of DirectX is being run? It could be driver issue, Direct X issue. By now I'm sure a restart was done so that's probably not it. It may be also that Steam needs to do the client update. I've had issues with other games in the past where everything else was running smoothly except the game wouldn't start. Client update fixed the issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## heliuminside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15605971*
> I would uninstall and re-download the game. If you already have a ticket open with support, continue talking to them also. I only have CS through steam, the others are retail discs.


I haven't opened any tickets, I am lazy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15606686*
> What version of DirectX is being run? It could be driver issue, Direct X issue. By now I'm sure a restart was done so that's probably not it. It may be also that Steam needs to do the client update. I've had issues with other games in the past where everything else was running smoothly except the game wouldn't start. Client update fixed the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am pretty sure I have the latest DirectX from Microsoft also latest drivers from Nvidia.

As for Steam, I'll check about it. But I don't think that I will download this again (game is big = 5.8GB). Also I am not able to play this multiplayer, it says that I have an invalid key, where the same issue is explained how to get rid off on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. boards/steam, yet still it won't work, and steam lacks the latest update available so I think I won't be able to play it anyway.

Would installing the Complete Mod 2009 be a solution here?


----------



## Faster_is_better

It might help, I'm not sure if Complete has bug fixes in it though. You might look for some unofficial game patches to try also.


----------



## _02

Complete mod does have bug fixes, not sure if that will help you or not though.


----------



## Atrophy

I recently picked up SoC and CoP in the Steam sale. Oh, how I love these games! I'm on my 5th playthrough of CoP on the veteran difficulty with the Complete mod. I could play this game for the rest of my life!


----------



## Mwarren

I agree, STALKER is amazing. I just got to the brain scorcher area and the firefights get really good/intense (expert difficulty). My favorite guns so far is the the special forces silenced rifle/smg, it only has 20 rounds per clip but the thing is amazing close to medium long range. My backup is the sniper rifle (the one that's extra big) for very long ranges. Games a blast, cant wait to play CS and CoP.


----------



## chia233

I found this on the internet!

http://www.amazon.com/S-T-L-K-R-Southern-Comfort/dp/1466220724/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315300610&sr=8-2

Anyways , does anyone have any idea how to run stalker soup on a 32 bit machine? The graphics on my inventory just shows blobs for some reason.


----------



## Romanrp

Hey, what are the best mods of each of the games?
Is there a compilation somewhere in this thread?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> Hey, what are the best mods of each of the games?
> Is there a compilation somewhere in this thread?


Best is subjective.

I still vote Complete Mod 2009 for Chernobyl, but many more have surfaced of recent. Complete Mod is pretty thoroughly tested and agreed upon as being entirely solid and true to the original game. Mods like LURK tend to drastically change the game elements, so you would need to decide if the changes are something you would like to have changed. Complete Mod aims to enhance everything without really changing how the game is played. Most evident is the graphics, which are overhauled IMMENSELY.


----------



## Cykososhull

This photo really reminded me of a blowout in the game. Chile's Puyehue volcano erupts, causing air traffic cancellations across South America, New Zealand, Australia and forcing over 3,000 people to evacuate. (Reuters)


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Anyways , does anyone have any idea how to run stalker soup on a 32 bit machine? The graphics on my inventory just shows blobs for some reason.


Still looking for a solution!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> This photo really reminded me of a blowout in the game. Chile's Puyehue volcano erupts, causing air traffic cancellations across South America, New Zealand, Australia and forcing over 3,000 people to evacuate. (Reuters)


Holy crap, Is that a tornado (I honestly can not tell by the pic)?

EDIT: after looking at it again, i am leaning more for Volcanic Eruption.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> This photo really reminded me of a blowout in the game. Chile's Puyehue volcano erupts, causing air traffic cancellations across South America, New Zealand, Australia and forcing over 3,000 people to evacuate. (Reuters)


An emission is coming, seek cover!


----------



## _02

Let's all head over to Chile for some zombie blasting and stock up on bandages.


----------



## Ceadderman

I hadda save that for my new desktop.









Hope nobody was injured in the making of it.









If not that looks wicked sick!









~Ceadder


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hadda save that for my new desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope nobody was injured in the making of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not that looks wicked sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks. There is actually some HD 1080p ones of that photo if you google for HD volcanos. Because I also have one of these really similar on my desktop.







I mean really, the first thing I thought of was STALKER when I saw this photo and was like Holy *****, that is unreal!


----------



## _02

Potentially sad news for GSC

http://www.overclock.net/t/1181806/rock-paper-shotgun-gsc-developers-behind-stalker-closed-down/


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Potentially sad news for GSC
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1181806/rock-paper-shotgun-gsc-developers-behind-stalker-closed-down/


That is very sad, what about STALKER 2?!


----------



## Toonshorty

I'll miss you GSC.


----------



## t3haxle

I heard they were bought by Crytek Kiev on /v/. No sauce though.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I heard they were bought by Crytek Kiev on /v/. No sauce though.


This would be good actually.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> This would be good actually.


I would not complain about this. STALKER 2 on Cryengine 3 would be boss.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I would not complain about this. STALKER 2 on Cryengine 3 would be boss.


agreed


----------



## Droogie

Stalker 2 on CryEngine 3 wouldn't be able to run on a console, or would be so dumbed down that it would totally ruin the immersion. Crytek already sold out once. Not much stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## brettjv

You know these?































This news is the EXACT opposite of that.

I AM SOOOOO BUMMED right now.

This is suckage of a major magnitude.

RIP GSC Gameworld

I am guessing they auction the franchise off though, as it's definitely valuable ... and I'm hoping 4A will buy it. They are reasonably competent, and the engine they used for Metro is visually perfect for a Stalker game. Whether it can do the huge open environments is another question, however. Not w/the kind of eye candy that was in Metro I don't think, but ... maybe close to it, as long as they wrote it to be able to scale in that manner.

Although it's a bummer to lose Stalker franchise from PC-exclusive land, another chapter would surely still be appreciated ... even it's also on console. I just pray whoever makes it doesn't polish away all it's quirky charm and lose the entire zeitgeist of the original games ... like so many other PC-exclusives that eventually went mainstream/console during their sequels.

OTOH ... what about Deep Silver? Sure, Clear Sky ain't the best, but I wonder ... do they still exist? Maybe they are in a position to make Stalker 2? Hell, I wouldn't even be bummed if they did it using the version of X-Ray in CoP ...

Awww hell, who am I kidding? Probably time to face it ... Stalker as we know and love it is ... is almost certainly 'done'. At least we got 2.5 really great games out of it. I, for one, will always fondly remember my many great adventures and countless hours spent in The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone, courtesy of the GSC Gameworld.

Long Live Strelok, Scar, and Major Degtyarev, and Doc, Kruglov, Nimble, Sakharov, Sidorovich, Mole, Fox, Beard, everyone in Duty and Freedom, all my other erstwhile companions and foes that made The Zone feel like home


----------



## Spykerv

Own: all three stalker games
Half way through: CoP
Beginning of: SoC
Stalker 2010 (I think) mod on CoP, OHEMGEES great mod.


----------



## MaxFTW

Stalker on cryengine 3 will COMPLETELY Wipe out the immersion of the game, I would rather the game stayed dead than it be remade and dumbed down by anyone else.


----------



## Faster_is_better

so they are done then?

Well whoever picks up the franchise, hopefully they at least leave it modable. Mods had a lot to do with the success of the game I think.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they are done then?
> 
> Well whoever picks up the franchise, hopefully they at least leave it modable. Mods had a lot to do with the success of the game I think.


Its still unclear whether or not they would be closing down.The latest official statement was that "we would try to keep the company running" from the staff of GSC i think.


----------



## Death Saved

Any news about the studio?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Any news about the studio?


None yet..


----------



## doomlord52

In case anyone has missed it, Steam has CoP for $3.74, SHoC for $4.99 and CS for $2.49.
You can basically get all 3 for about $11. Totally worth it.


----------



## fashric

I've just purchased Call of Pripyat and Shadow of Chernobyl. I'm now wondering if its worth grabbing Clear Skies as well, it seems this is the weakest of the series, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I've just purchased Call of Pripyat and Shadow of Chernobyl. I'm now wondering if its worth grabbing Clear Skies as well, it seems this is the weakest of the series, what do you guys reckon?


The weakest of the Stalker series is still king compared to other games.


----------



## nikpatton__

Hey Guys,

I just bought the Stalker Bundle on Steam and I've got Call of Pripyat installing but when I try to install Shadow of Chernobyl I get an error saying "An error occurred while installing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (missing configuration)." Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpatton__*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just bought the Stalker Bundle on Steam and I've got Call of Pripyat installing but when I try to install Shadow of Chernobyl I get an error saying "An error occurred while installing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (missing configuration)." Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Yeah I think you have to install the DX pack. So you'll have to go: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\stalker shadow of chernobyl , and root around in there for the proper file. I'm pretty sure that what you need isn't among the three folders.

Since I'm not entirely certain the exact address of the file you need I would also suggest to go to Steam Forums and do a little digging around in there as to this issue. I had it awhile back, but that's how I got it fixed was by going to the forum and doing a little homework on it. There is also a Patch file in there so maybe that's what I did, but it's been quite awhile as I got it during the Summer Sale.

My apologies that I'm not of more help.









~Ceadder


----------



## sgtjeep

You are installing them one at a time right, not simultaneously ? I just picked up COP myself, the last of the SOC series that I didn't have. Tonight will be a great night to play it, will be cold wet and some snow..just like Mother Russia..ViVa la Rusky.


----------



## nikpatton__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I think you have to install the DX pack. So you'll have to go: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\stalker shadow of chernobyl , and root around in there for the proper file. I'm pretty sure that what you need isn't among the three folders.
> Since I'm not entirely certain the exact address of the file you need I would also suggest to go to Steam Forums and do a little digging around in there as to this issue. I had it awhile back, but that's how I got it fixed was by going to the forum and doing a little homework on it. There is also a Patch file in there so maybe that's what I did, but it's been quite awhile as I got it during the Summer Sale.
> My apologies that I'm not of more help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the suggestions Ceadder! I appreciate it.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I've just purchased Call of Pripyat and Shadow of Chernobyl. I'm now wondering if its worth grabbing Clear Skies as well, it seems this is the weakest of the series, what do you guys reckon?


They are all unique in their own way. For the price I would pick all of them up but I already own them. I wouldn't pass up playing CS, it is still worth buying. Especially with the CS complete mod on moddb.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I've just purchased Call of Pripyat and Shadow of Chernobyl. I'm now wondering if its worth grabbing Clear Skies as well, it seems this is the weakest of the series, what do you guys reckon?


Totally worth it. CS is my favorite of the 3 (/flame shield).


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, everyone is entitled to a favorite. I rather like CoP since you have the ability to sleep. Emissions in CS can occur w/o warning as you transition from one area to another and the problem is that you can't even hide in the tunnel til it blows over. I tried and I died.









But I do like CS, it's still a fun game just never be in a hurry when encountering people you don't know.









~Ceadder


----------



## MME1122

Hey guys, any ideas which catalyst drivers run this game best? Does it matter?

I'm currently on catalyst 12.1 with 8.93display drivers, but I was considering rolling back to 11.11c since it seems to be best for battlefield.


----------



## Kevlo

I don't think STALKER really has much of a preference.


----------



## auricgoldfinger

Not sure if this is the right place for it since it says 'fan club', but I d/led Pripayat off of Steam the other day due to it being on sale and having good reviews. When I fired it up today my jaw dropped... at how low the production values are. 90's textures and rendering techniques, horrible polygonal models including grass, it looks like a mod of Quake 2; crouching causes the character to instantly warp a foot lower into the ground rather than actually animate the camera movement, your feet stick to the ground after slowing down from a running pace, and the temptation is to hop across the landscape like a hare instead; you can walk up to enemies who don't seem to see you, there are inconsistencies in the introduction between the narrator and the subtitles (I think at one point the narrator even says year '2011' but the subtitles say '2010' *facepalm*).

I know these things aren't what make a game, but they sure as hell are what make a first impression, and you can guess what mine has been. I suppose I just assumed it was made by a decent studio with decent pockets, but I've seen unpaid modders produce more polish than this. I'm here to ask if I've missed the point or why I should give it more of a chance, as I don't believe all the reviewers could have been wrong...


----------



## fashric

So I ended up grabbing all of these on Steam. I'm 7 hours into SoC at the moment using the complete mod and I'm loving it so far but one thing that's really bugging me is the games default FOV is there anyway to change it? I've googled for it and tried a couple of solutions but none have worked. So if anyway has a way to do this I would be very grateful.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auricgoldfinger*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for it since it says 'fan club', but I d/led Pripayat off of Steam the other day due to it being on sale and having good reviews. When I fired it up today my jaw dropped... at how low the production values are. 90's textures and rendering techniques, horrible polygonal models including grass, it looks like a mod of Quake 2; crouching causes the character to instantly warp a foot lower into the ground rather than actually animate the camera movement, your feet stick to the ground after slowing down from a running pace, and the temptation is to hop across the landscape like a hare instead; you can walk up to enemies who don't seem to see you, there are inconsistencies in the introduction between the narrator and the subtitles (I think at one point the narrator even says year '2011' but the subtitles say '2010' *facepalm*).
> I know these things aren't what make a game, but they sure as hell are what make a first impression, and you can guess what mine has been.


Welcome to the STALKER series.

One hump you need to get over before enjoying the game is the production values. All the games are built on essentially the same X-Ray engine from 2003. Pripyat getting the most up to date changes, high resolution textures and weather effects like wet surfaces. If you get past the hands, the models aren't that bad, and one of the biggest appeals to the STALKER series are the available mods addressing issues with the game. Shadow of Chernobyl probably gets the best treatment from Complete Mod, making the game look hundreds of times better, along with fixing bugs.

The textures in CoP are not that bad, nowhere near as bad as SoC (keep in mind SoC began development like 8-9 years ago). Also, the deferred lighting in all the games is just phenomenal, I love it and it is used to great effect.

The real magic of STALKER is in its A-Life system and the experience that playing the game through offers. You get used to the quirks, you patch some textures with easy to install mods, and before you know it you are sweating white-knuckled in a bunker with 3 shotgun shells left, loaded with loot and praying you make it to daylight. You will see random packs of dogs attacking mutants, or maybe just sleeping, but either way they are persistent, not just spawned. The A-Life system tracks the habits of all NPC and mutants, including their eat/hunt/sleep cycle. There is a real weather cycle, day/night cycle. You need to eat, moderate your carrying weight, manage upgrades/artifacts and radiation. Plus the game is NOT EASY.

If there is any advice I can give you, it would be to set the AAA standards aside and play the game past 30% before forming an opinion. I've played my share of games in the past 30 years, and whether by personal inclination or raw content, STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl was probably the best game, and one of the few I've played more than twice, and the only game I've played more than 3 times.

ClearSky bored me, and Pripyat was an improvement on everything they've done before, but the story arc was significantly less interesting than the first game.
Quote:


> I suppose I just assumed it was made by a decent studio with decent pockets, but I've seen unpaid modders produce more polish than this. I'm here to ask if I've missed the point or why I should give it more of a chance, as I don't believe all the reviewers could have been wrong...


They are a small studio, and regarding polish: all that glitters is not gold. STALKER has serious first player potential, you just need to give it a chance. It won't give you that polished chrome experience, but there is something richer and more visceral underneath the surface of the game waiting to be discovered. Just like Brett always says, I'm jealous of anyone that gets to play the games for the first time correctly.


----------



## _02

There are gigs of hi res textures, weather effect mods and general visual improvements for the games:


----------



## auricgoldfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Welcome to the STALKER series.
> One hump you need to get over before enjoying the game is the production values. All the games are built on essentially the same X-Ray engine from 2003. Pripyat getting the most up to date changes, high resolution textures and weather effects like wet surfaces. If you get past the hands, the models aren't that bad, and one of the biggest appeals to the STALKER series are the available mods addressing issues with the game. Shadow of Chernobyl probably gets the best treatment from Complete Mod, making the game look hundreds of times better, along with fixing bugs.
> The textures in CoP are not that bad, nowhere near as bad as SoC (keep in mind SoC began development like 8-9 years ago). Also, the deferred lighting in all the games is just phenomenal, I love it and it is used to great effect.
> The real magic of STALKER is in its A-Life system and the experience that playing the game through offers. You get used to the quirks, you patch some textures with easy to install mods, and before you know it you are sweating white-knuckled in a bunker with 3 shotgun shells left, loaded with loot and praying you make it to daylight. You will see random packs of dogs attacking mutants, or maybe just sleeping, but either way they are persistent, not just spawned. The A-Life system tracks the habits of all NPC and mutants, including their eat/hunt/sleep cycle. There is a real weather cycle, day/night cycle. You need to eat, moderate your carrying weight, manage upgrades/artifacts and radiation. Plus the game is NOT EASY.
> If there is any advice I can give you, it would be to set the AAA standards aside and play the game past 30% before forming an opinion. I've played my share of games in the past 30 years, and whether by personal inclination or raw content, STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl was probably the best game, and one of the few I've played more than twice, and the only game I've played more than 3 times.
> ClearSky bored me, and Pripyat was an improvement on everything they've done before, but the story arc was significantly less interesting than the first game.
> They are a small studio, and regarding polish: all that glitters is not gold. STALKER has serious first player potential, you just need to give it a chance. It won't give you that polished chrome experience, but there is something richer and more visceral underneath the surface of the game waiting to be discovered. Just like Brett always says, I'm jealous of anyone that gets to play the games for the first time correctly.


Thanks for all the info. I'll try break into it sometime.


----------



## Kevlo

You Got Served. LOL.


----------



## chia233

I <3 stalker soup!


Comes out really dark if i take screenshots for some reason , i had to edit it to give it justice!


----------



## Droogie

Anyone see this?

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/01/12/s-t-a-l-k-e-r-2-still-in-development-gsc-seeking-funds-to-cont/


----------



## Ceadderman

Someone commented they should start a donation page, which I like the idea of but one better is they sell investor shares to the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. community. Minimum buy out is % off the price of the game at launch. They'd be rolling in funds to finish it and would be solvent enough to continue imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## ET900

man i hope they finish it. this is a true pc gamers game. legendary series


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone commented they should start a donation page, which I like the idea of but one better is they sell investor shares to the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. community. Minimum buy out is % off the price of the game at launch. They'd be rolling in funds to finish it and would be solvent enough to continue imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Scruffy believes in this company.. *sniff*


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Scruffy believes in this company.. *sniff*


Basically that. I would definitely support them if they went self-published. GSC is probably one of the best devs out there for simply NOT going "mainstream". They made their sequel HARDER (CS vs. SoC on master), added MORE confusing stuff, and just didnt put a tutorial in CoP because anyone playing that game has already played the last two. They know their audience, and they are EXTREMELY good at keeping it happy.


----------



## chia233

I need some help guys.Basically whenever i die and have to restart in stalker soup (Im using technobacon's A-I-O) my FPS always drops down to around 25 and it only happens if i reload a save , is there a fix for this?

Edit: Well it worked fine now once i copied the 2010 build of the XrEngine.dll , although i still get occasional crashes when loading a savefile...


----------



## brettjv

Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.

Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.

Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.

It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.
> 
> Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.
> 
> Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.
> 
> It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there


I would think that it would be easier to learn Russian while playing the game in that language. Reading it is another story but linguistically achievable speaking it.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.
> 
> Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.
> 
> Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.
> 
> It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there


I'd play stalker soup while waiting for stalker 2 if i were you , its SO GOOD that i could shout PUNISH MEEEEEEEEE all day!

I've died about 15 times trying to fight the millitary at Cordon (only at the bridge) before i gave up trying to kill about 7 guys with one guy in an exoskeleton with a Makarov pistol lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.
> 
> Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.
> 
> Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.
> 
> It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play stalker soup while waiting for stalker 2 if i were you , its SO GOOD that i could shout PUNISH MEEEEEEEEE all day!
> 
> I've died about 15 times trying to fight the millitary at Cordon (only at the bridge) before i gave up trying to kill about 7 guys with one guy in an exoskeleton with a Makarov pistol lol.
Click to expand...

Does he have the Makarov or do you? I'm pretty good with the Mak but I don't know if I'd want to try taking out a group with one.









Hey brett, get that poor kid into some 9er gear wouldja. Can't you see what you're doin to him is wrong.









~Ceadder


----------



## angrysasquatch

Have you guys heard of MISERY for COP yet? It's pretty epically hard. I was on my way to a mission, perfectly healthy and got demolished by 2 of those dog things (like a pseudodog, but non-psychic). If you want difficulty, this is it.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Have you guys heard of MISERY for COP yet? It's pretty epically hard. I was on my way to a mission, perfectly healthy and got demolished by 2 of those dog things (like a pseudodog, but non-psychic). If you want difficulty, this is it.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


Yeah I'm currently playing Misery now. It is sweet. It plays smoother that any other mod I've tried.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.
> 
> Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.
> 
> Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.
> 
> It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play stalker soup while waiting for stalker 2 if i were you , its SO GOOD that i could shout PUNISH MEEEEEEEEE all day!
> 
> I've died about 15 times trying to fight the millitary at Cordon (only at the bridge) before i gave up trying to kill about 7 guys with one guy in an exoskeleton with a Makarov pistol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does he have the Makarov or do you? I'm pretty good with the Mak but I don't know if I'd want to try taking out a group with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brett, get that poor kid into some 9er gear wouldja. Can't you see what you're doin to him is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I have the Makarov and unfortunately 20 rounds just doesn't cut it especially when those guys have full autos and i don't even have a silencer.I came back later with a better pistol and one grenade after i spent hours getting through The Cave(which is seriously the most difficult few hours of your gaming life , ever ; like seriously Strelok would have better chances of surviving a blowout naked infront of the chernobyl NPP than surviving through the cave).I killed all of them with my new pistol after loading my save like 30 times but i FINALLY did it.

Although it turns out that one of them was invincible for some reason , if anyone of you has played with this mod i'd like to double check if i could actually kill this one person?









(Im playing it with technobacon's A-I-O to reiterate)

Here is some gameplay from the cave if you don't believe me(not by me) , its pretty short if you know the way but prepare to SUFFAR if you don't.
[Warning:May contain instakill blood suckers and excessive amounts of pesudo giants , pesudogs , poltergeists , reanimated skeletons and snorks]


----------



## Droogie

So, just finished CoP again. While I love the complete mod, does anyone have any other mods for me to try? Preferrably something that keeps the awesome emissions. I can't look at a standard emission again lol (I shouldn't be looking at modded ones as I sometimes die just because I love watching).


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So, just finished CoP again. While I love the complete mod, does anyone have any other mods for me to try? Preferrably something that keeps the awesome emissions. I can't look at a standard emission again lol (I shouldn't be looking at modded ones as I sometimes die just because I love watching).


CoP Misery mod.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Ya know, catching up on this thread ... I have to say, I really miss having any sort of new Stalker game to look forward to ... I was so excited for CS and CoP, watched every preview trailer, etc.
> 
> Heck I even tried to play CoP in Russian just cause I couldn't wait for the English version. Didn't take long to figure out that was a bad idea.
> 
> Now ... I got nothing to look forward to.
> 
> It's making me a sad panda. I wantz some new Stalkerz NAO ... or at least some word that it's coming, from SOMEONE out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play stalker soup while waiting for stalker 2 if i were you , its SO GOOD that i could shout PUNISH MEEEEEEEEE all day!
> 
> I've died about 15 times trying to fight the millitary at Cordon (only at the bridge) before i gave up trying to kill about 7 guys with one guy in an exoskeleton with a Makarov pistol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does he have the Makarov or do you? I'm pretty good with the Mak but I don't know if I'd want to try taking out a group with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brett, get that poor kid into some 9er gear wouldja. Can't you see what you're doin to him is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Makarov and unfortunately 20 rounds just doesn't cut it especially when those guys have full autos and i don't even have a silencer.I came back later with a better pistol and one grenade after i spent hours getting through The Cave(which is seriously the most difficult few hours of your gaming life , ever ; like seriously Strelok would have better chances of surviving a blowout naked infront of the chernobyl NPP than surviving through the cave).I killed all of them with my new pistol after loading my save like 30 times but i FINALLY did it.
> 
> Although it turns out that one of them was invincible for some reason , if anyone of you has played with this mod i'd like to double check if i could actually kill this one person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Im playing it with technobacon's A-I-O to reiterate)
> 
> Here is some gameplay from the cave if you don't believe me(not by me) , its pretty short if you know the way but prepare to SUFFAR if you don't.
> [Warning:May contain instakill blood suckers and excessive amounts of pesudo giants , pesudogs , poltergeists , reanimated skeletons and snorks]
Click to expand...

Too bad I don't speak the language. I only know a handful of words so I could only sit back and watch. I'm pretty sure he died when he went to sleep because he forgot to eat.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Too bad I don't speak the language. I only know a handful of words so I could only sit back and watch. I'm pretty sure he died when he went to sleep because he forgot to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Neither do i , but it gives you an idea of how hard that particular part of the mod is.

Well anyway i found some actual graphics for stalker 2 and it looks pretty amazing , it looks next gen without losing its 'feel':



Another video with someone talking to stalker 2's lead game designer , if anyone is fluent in russian could you please translate it for us?


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow that modeling is amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.










I 2nd the request for translation.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wow that modeling is amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd the request for translation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


and i 3rd it


----------



## Section-9

For those who haven't seen it. Enjoy!












http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> For those who haven't seen it. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


I saw that about a week ago, and don't have the time to watch the video again, when is it supposed to release?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I saw that about a week ago, and don't have the time to watch the video again, when is it supposed to release?


Quote:


> So here we are, one year passed again, and we have never been so close to the release like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We guess you already feel, that 2012 will be the year, when Lost Alpha, our beloved project finally reaches your hard-drives... We can not say specific release date, but probably by the end of February we will surely be able to name the month, when we can finally release our dream.


It says nothing in the video, only in the description. Sounds like they're aiming for 2012 sometime.

Oh, and I've decided Misery isn't for me. Wasted half my bullets because the sights are aligned wrong, and then the dip on the Shadovsk only has 10 bullets I can buy for my Mosin Nangant. Anyways, it's way closer to my definition of "annoying" than it is to "fun".

I still want to go thru COP again with a mod. I know Misery is built off I Work Alone, but how are they different? IWA is looking pretty cool, but if it's too close to Misery I doubt I would enjoy it.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are, one year passed again, and we have never been so close to the release like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We guess you already feel, that 2012 will be the year, when Lost Alpha, our beloved project finally reaches your hard-drives... We can not say specific release date, but probably by the end of February we will surely be able to name the month, when we can finally release our dream.
> 
> 
> 
> It says nothing in the video, only in the description. Sounds like they're aiming for 2012 sometime.
> Oh, and I've decided Misery isn't for me. Wasted half my bullets because the sights are aligned wrong, and then the dip on the Shadovsk only has 10 bullets I can buy for my Mosin Nangant. Anyways, it's way closer to my definition of "annoying" than it is to "fun".
> I still want to go thru COP again with a mod. I know Misery is built off I Work Alone, but how are they different? IWA is looking pretty cool, but if it's too close to Misery I doubt I would enjoy it.
Click to expand...

Cool, i haven't played through either one, and really didn't get into CoP too well, but i would guess that the mods shoot for a limited economy with scarce supplies, that would exist in the zone.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Cool, i haven't played through either one, and really didn't get into CoP too well, but i would guess that the mods shoot for a limited economy with scarce supplies, that would exist in the zone.


Yeah, I never liked COP as much as the previous two. I'm going to try to keep the visual stuff from misery and throw out the rest, and play vanilla master.


----------



## Karlz3r

I found my old STALKER SoC disk that I got with my Maximus Formula ages ago,decided to give it a try..

I remember playing the vanilla SoC, but didn't like it that much.

Downloaded the "complete" mod and I think it's pretty good now.

Is there any way to enhance the graphics and possibly increase the AA effectiveness (would CCC forcing do the trick)?

I'd like to join the club by the way!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I found my old STALKER SoC disk that I got with my Maximus Formula ages ago,decided to give it a try..
> I remember playing the vanilla SoC, but didn't like it that much.
> Downloaded the "complete" mod and I think it's pretty good now.
> Is there any way to enhance the graphics and possibly increase the AA effectiveness (would CCC forcing do the trick)?
> I'd like to join the club by the way!


Well, the most technically impressive (graphically speaking) mod for SOC is L.U.R.K., but it changes up the gameplay a whole lot. And it isn't that much better looking than Complete. The bloom can also be a bit much sometimes too. So really, Complete is the way to go.

Not really sure on the AA, SOC used deferred rendering, so it can do pretty advanced lighting really cheaply, but on the downside, AA is a pain to implement. I haven't seen any AA for SOC, but I have never really looked too hard either.


----------



## brettjv

Unfortunately, even though there's an AA slider, there's no way to get AA in SoC unless you turn off the only lighting mode you'll want to play the game on (the highest one). 'Control-Panel Forced' AA will def. not work (although maybe Morphological would work if you have an AMD card). Otherwise, the best you can do is just to max out everything with the Complete Mod. Doing so gives my cards a small challenge ... in certain parts at least.

Also, Karlz, welcome to the Club ... how far did you get in SoC the first time? Did you play at least until you got to Bar area? Cause that's when it starts really getting good. It's a slow-starter for sure, but it gets pretty friggin awesome as it goes along.


----------



## Karlz3r

The first time I played I got to the old vehicle parking area, which was definitely before the bar.
This time I got to the bar already and will be continuing some time soon.









I've noticed the Morphological AA also changes the in-game text, at least it did in Multi Theft Auto. I will be trying this on stalker soon as well.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> and possibly increase the AA effectiveness (would CCC forcing do the trick)?


Welcome to the club fellow STALKER.









Unfortunately you can't force AA on AMD/ATI cards in SoC, however it does work on Nvidia.

Back when I had my Sapphire 5970's I tried the morphological AA with no luck.









*Full Dynamic Lighting
No AA*









*Full Dynamic Lighting*
*2x MSAA*, *Transparency multisampling/supersampling* *Enabled*


----------



## Ceadderman

To be quite honest, I cannot tell the difference between the two images. It's that subtle.









However I did notice one thing. The offhand is too close to the where your face would be if you were shooting that AK. There is no way anyone holds around the operating block when firing a Semi/Full Automatic Rifle. You couldn't control muzzle flip with that grip. You shouldn't even see the backstrap of the weapon.









~Ceadder


----------



## _02

You can use the FXAA injector if you want some fullscreen AA.

Nevermind =/

The darkness is deceptive in that picture - I'm pretty sure he holds the front grip. The FOV in STALKER games is silly (to me), use a FOV switcher to bring it out to about 75 and it looks more natural. One could argue it is a little less claustrophobic feeling, but I think it looks much better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You can use the FXAA injector if you want some fullscreen AA.
> 
> Nevermind =/
> 
> The darkness is deceptive in that picture - I'm pretty sure he holds the front grip. The FOV in STALKER games is silly (to me), use a FOV switcher to bring it out to about 75 and it looks more natural. One could argue it is a little less claustrophobic feeling, but I think it looks much better.


Yeah he's holding the front grip, I agree. But the depth of that shifts the offhand back over the trigger guard. I'm OCD, so it looks inappropriate to my knowledge of weapons handling.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!


Then that mod is basically a cheat.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.


Well , as it states , its not the best armor in the game (probably different variances idk) but he is a quest NPC that can be found in several locations for a quest in the original game that you have to kill(although i believe that this mod made him stronger and more well equipped).I got it from the slight chance that the enemy will drop the armor they were wearing after they were killed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.
Click to expand...

Like the MP5 in his inventory didn't give that away.









What mod is that?









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the MP5 in his inventory didn't give that away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mod is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I'm still playing with NARODNAYA SOLYANKA:Stalker soup!

Be sure to download technobacon's latest version in post #3 , 1.0.9!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I <3 stalker soup!
> 
> Comes out really dark if i take screenshots for some reason , i had to edit it to give it justice!


What is stalker soup?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the MP5 in his inventory didn't give that away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mod is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still playing with NARODNAYA SOLYANKA:Stalker soup!
> 
> Be sure to download technobacon's latest version in post #3 , 1.0.9!
Click to expand...

I love the looks of the UMP45, does it shoot as well as it looks? Much rather carry that than the MP9 which I do love but it's stopping power is nil in Vanilla. Only reason I carry it is cause the ammo is cheaper'n dirt after you do the barrel modification and before that it still couldn't stop mouse. Takes a few rounds to do the job.









I'm back to playin CS, I went into Garbage through the back way and had no problems til I decided to take on the Bandits to the East of the Salvage Yard. I did very well killin all but a couple then they called for reinforcements and without any backup I was toasted a couple times. Of course I was doing this at night with my AK74 with the scope mod done to it. I love how they can see you when you're moving around in the dark with your lamp out and you're taking a few shots and moving around. And funny the reinforcements can see you when you're out of sight. I love these games but the AI is trash.







lol

Tried the 1.0.9 link and it failed in both Waterfox and Exploder.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the MP5 in his inventory didn't give that away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mod is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still playing with NARODNAYA SOLYANKA:Stalker soup!
> 
> Be sure to download technobacon's latest version in post #3 , 1.0.9!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the looks of the UMP45, does it shoot as well as it looks? Much rather carry that than the MP9 which I do love but it's stopping power is nil in Vanilla. Only reason I carry it is cause the ammo is cheaper'n dirt after you do the barrel modification and before that it still couldn't stop mouse. Takes a few rounds to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to playin CS, I went into Garbage through the back way and had no problems til I decided to take on the Bandits to the East of the Salvage Yard. I did very well killin all but a couple then they called for reinforcements and without any backup I was toasted a couple times. Of course I was doing this at night with my AK74 with the scope mod done to it. I love how they can see you when you're moving around in the dark with your lamp out and you're taking a few shots and moving around. And funny the reinforcements can see you when you're out of sight. I love these games but the AI is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Tried the 1.0.9 link and it failed in both Waterfox and Exploder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Hah! This is why i've not gotten very far in CS because they had enhanced weapon stats or something (you never shoot as accurate as them , even with the same gun on master difficulty anyway) and had those annoying invulnerable animation when they get shot.

The UMP45 has a slightly lower recoil than the MP5 but i think the mod increased the recoil of all the weapons(Just to give you an idea: the AK-47 is elevated to CoP-Vanilla AK-74U levels of suck) so you can no longer walk and spray with this gun.

You could get the link also from TecnoBacon's site , else i'll just PM you for the torrent.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## morgofborg

I'd like to join too!

I've posted a few times in here, but just realized I never officially joined. SOC is my favorite pc game by far!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> My God!The game just spawned me an exoskeleton from a master bandit in Aprogrom Underground and i have not even step foot in the bar!This is pretty much the first time i have found it this early in the game without cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that mod is basically a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the MP5 in his inventory didn't give that away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mod is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still playing with NARODNAYA SOLYANKA:Stalker soup!
> 
> Be sure to download technobacon's latest version in post #3 , 1.0.9!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the looks of the UMP45, does it shoot as well as it looks? Much rather carry that than the MP9 which I do love but it's stopping power is nil in Vanilla. Only reason I carry it is cause the ammo is cheaper'n dirt after you do the barrel modification and before that it still couldn't stop mouse. Takes a few rounds to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to playin CS, I went into Garbage through the back way and had no problems til I decided to take on the Bandits to the East of the Salvage Yard. I did very well killin all but a couple then they called for reinforcements and without any backup I was toasted a couple times. Of course I was doing this at night with my AK74 with the scope mod done to it. I love how they can see you when you're moving around in the dark with your lamp out and you're taking a few shots and moving around. And funny the reinforcements can see you when you're out of sight. I love these games but the AI is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Tried the 1.0.9 link and it failed in both Waterfox and Exploder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! This is why i've not gotten very far in CS because they had enhanced weapon stats or something (you never shoot as accurate as them , even with the same gun on master difficulty anyway) and had those annoying invulnerable animation when they get shot.
> 
> The UMP45 has a slightly lower recoil than the MP5 but i think the mod increased the recoil of all the weapons(Just to give you an idea: the AK-47 is elevated to CoP-Vanilla AK-74U levels of suck) so you can no longer walk and spray with this gun.
> 
> You could get the link also from TecnoBacon's site , else i'll just PM you for the torrent.
Click to expand...

Is a Torrent going to bork my Steam Console? When it was with Steam I didn't have a problem with giving it a go. But now it's on a torrent site.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Is a Torrent going to bork my Steam Console? When it was with Steam I didn't have a problem with giving it a go. But now it's on a torrent site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Don't think it matters , i use the disk version and it works well.Unfortunately there isn't any direct download for now due to server bandwidth limitations from the host but there is nothing inherently evil from sending/receiving stuff through a P2P service and is perfectly legal in this case.

To give you a peace of mind i've scanned the unzipped file with avast:


See? Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ceadderman

AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!









I went to finish the Digger task. No problem from playing it at Easy I know Bandits are coming. So I hunker down by a tree further in and deal lead from behind it with the Enfield an my trusty AK47.









After I clear the entrance to the valley, I head east and the guy is sitting there on the rock. So I get bright and jump up there with him an what do I do? Yup f5.









He knocked me off the first time so I reloaded. From then on he says "Thanks buddy..." and jumps down to his ultimate doom. And no matter how many times I reload it the same thing happens.









I'm about fed up with dumba55.









~Ceadder


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> In COP i have been freeroaming for 15-20 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lookin at this and lookin at that , watchin the action also , at the Dredge one can hear a Bell also at cement factory but it seems quiter at the cement factory , it'll ring maybe twice and sounds like a old school church bell i reckon , i probably spent 3-4 hours all up lookin for that bell so---
> Any body found the Bell? , you don't have to give a location but a just does it exist (not just the sound) .
> Tia...


I don't recall covering a bell, and I'm pretty thorough. Nothing is to say they haven't packed away a secret though. I didn't find the drone until my second play through and it is a big open part of the map. I'm playing COP again though right now just using Atmosfear.

Just hit Yanov with my CS armor, second generation night vision and a loaded Vintar BC









Time to get the Svarog and get rich, then run hard @ Pripyat.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I never heard a bell with Vanilla CoP. So it must be the modded version.

I have hooked up 2 sets of speakers and run one through my HP jack and have the speakers behind me. Surround Sound









~Ceadder


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## _02

A good set of speakers and a clean signal go a long way in bringing out delicate sounds!

Complete mod uses imperialreign's audio overhaul. My money is on the bell being added as part of this mod. Here is an excerpt:
Quote:


> *Each in-game location has been given its own "tone," some sounds will only
> be heard on specific maps, and the frequency of sounds (based on type) will
> vary from on location to the next.


http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul;113295


----------



## chia233

Don't screw with me stalker!



There is still like 7 more but damn SKAT-10 from one of them!


----------



## Ceadderman

Hahahaha







Niiiiice!









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Too much loot in the end , i had more than 3000 rounds of 5.45 ammunition.









This is some scary mod...2 helicopters were waiting for me when i got out of Aprogrom Underground.Had to hide in that house and shoot anything that moves.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

Hmm XREngine keeps on crashing on me when it hits the 3GB mark , do i need to enable the 3Gb switch on a x64 so that it can use more memory?

Edit:Okay i read that wrong , somehow reading that enabling that on a x64 machine will give me a 4Gb limit.









Well anyway it crashes if it uses more than 3Gb still , any idea how to fix that?


----------



## Ceadderman

To be honest I never paid attention to how much RAM xRay used. I guess I'm gonna have to now damn you chia anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## RuneDunes

Can someone link me to the download of the Soup mod for SOC. I'm on the page on the steam forum, and I have no idea which one to download. I want the the latest version, one with everything included, Narodnaya Solyanka, and the DMX mods, etc.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Can someone link me to the download of the Soup mod for SOC. I'm on the page on the steam forum, and I have no idea which one to download. I want the the latest version, one with everything included, Narodnaya Solyanka, and the DMX mods, etc.


This post
First link in the description , remember to download version 1.0.9! Also , go to Teconobacon's website and download the latest micropatch for the game! You are welcome.

[Caution: VERY DANGEROUS addictive]
Also:















Edit:
Narodnaya Soljanka + lost alpha = GUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....









Moar vids!


----------



## RuneDunes

Thank you very much. Torrent... erhhh.. going to take ages. Download speeds are low and high, however never ever going past 400 kbps, mostly hovers at 150.


----------



## prava

There is a problem with the Soup....and I'm telling you because I dled it some time ago:
a) The added contents are even bigger than the original story (yes, side missions are HUGE).
b) Not even half the game is translated...and the small part that is, they used google translator for that (I'm not kidding).
c) Many principal missions have changes in them. Changes are so big that you need to do a huge reading to understand them. Also, you get radio messages all the time...that you don't understand because they are in russian and/or appear very bad translated.

Conclusion: I'm not sure I'll play it any longer. I have no idea what is going on because half the game is in russian and the other half is poorly translated. Also, because even the principal missions have been changed in some ways (you need keys to deactivate teleporters and such...) you need to look at some walkthroughs...and that makes the experience pretty much pointless.

If the game was translated properly it would be a different story but, as it is... :S


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> There is a problem with the Soup....and I'm telling you because I dled it some time ago:
> a) The added contents are even bigger than the original story (yes, side missions are HUGE).
> b) Not even half the game is translated...and the small part that is, they used google translator for that (I'm not kidding).
> c) Many principal missions have changes in them. Changes are so big that you need to do a huge reading to understand them. Also, you get radio messages all the time...that you don't understand because they are in russian and/or appear very bad translated.
> 
> Conclusion: I'm not sure I'll play it any longer. I have no idea what is going on because half the game is in russian and the other half is poorly translated. Also, because even the principal missions have been changed in some ways (you need keys to deactivate teleporters and such...) you need to look at some walkthroughs...and that makes the experience pretty much pointless.
> 
> If the game was translated properly it would be a different story but, as it is... :S


(Depending on when you downloaded it) The translation in the soup isn't that bad now , infact much better than the original soup + some extras like spawning and in-game modder's tools , custom config files etc. ; especially the release by tecnobacon.At least for me , its not difficult to get what they are saying even if it is poorly translated (for radio messages anyway , but as far as i have encountered they are all in english) but i can get through the main quest just fine ; for a point of reference im going to Lab X18 now , soon anyway once i get some psyblock against those damn burers.

I recommend you give it another try , especially the one i posted above , i wet myself a little bit when i saw the map.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> (Depending on when you downloaded it) The translation in the soup isn't that bad now , infact much better than the original soup + some extras like spawning and in-game modder's tools , custom config files etc. ; especially the release by tecnobacon.At least for me , its not difficult to get what they are saying even if it is poorly translated (for radio messages anyway , but as far as i have encountered they are all in english) but i can get through the main quest just fine ; for a point of reference im going to Lab X18 now , soon anyway once i get some psyblock against those damn burers.
> I recommend you give it another try , especially the one i posted above , i wet myself a little bit when i saw the map.


Were you able to understand what was going on at Agroprom's underground without looking at any walkthrough? Cause I had no damn clue what was going on and had to check heaven and hell to find it (and I didn't so google I went




























)


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> (Depending on when you downloaded it) The translation in the soup isn't that bad now , infact much better than the original soup + some extras like spawning and in-game modder's tools , custom config files etc. ; especially the release by tecnobacon.At least for me , its not difficult to get what they are saying even if it is poorly translated (for radio messages anyway , but as far as i have encountered they are all in english) but i can get through the main quest just fine ; for a point of reference im going to Lab X18 now , soon anyway once i get some psyblock against those damn burers.
> I recommend you give it another try , especially the one i posted above , i wet myself a little bit when i saw the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able to understand what was going on at Agroprom's underground without looking at any walkthrough? Cause I had no damn clue what was going on and had to check heaven and hell to find it (and I didn't so google I went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

For Agroprom:
Yes it was really easy and translated quite well , basically Ghost had changed the coordinates of the teleporter(which i guess was implemented as a safeguard to prevent easy access like in the original which i admit was too easy to find) that leads you to Strelok's hideout and you have to(figured this out on my own) go to the teleporters in this sequence : Top of stairway-Tunnel where you meet your "first" bloodsucker-Tunnel full of electrical anomalies

Once you have done that you can disable the teleport by getting the item in one of the crates in Strelok's hideout (small area left of the big pipe when you enter).

Give me a moment and ill show you the message , its pretty clear but you still have to figure some things out [Mainly what i just said above







].


For X18:
Basically i need to find Borov(like in the original) and get the key to X18 , retrieve information from the labs now guarded by a nasty burer.Though to be honest i only just started it.


----------



## Droogie

Just some random screenshots. I swear, I don't even play the thing anymore. I just run around taking pictures and enjoying the view.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> LOL @ Droogie , it's good aye just wandering about looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to watch a full blowout , as in stand and see one fully happening , tried alot of buildings and windows but never had a proper view as yet , i tried the radiation pills but they put you to sleep and miss the lot , i have done a few stand there exposed until kaput and watch , but one seems to miss the all around view .
> I'm using the complete mod (not the latest) and yet to find a way , but i have seen that dark cloud at ground level come arcoss , that is the one that seems to terminate things


Try a console command for god-mode if it exists. There has to be a way to get 'free-cam' of some sort.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> LOL @ Droogie , it's good aye just wandering about looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to watch a full blowout , as in stand and see one fully happening , tried alot of buildings and windows but never had a proper view as yet , i tried the radiation pills but they put you to sleep and miss the lot , i have done a few stand there exposed until kaput and watch , but one seems to miss the all around view .
> I'm using the complete mod (not the latest) and yet to find a way , but i have seen that dark cloud at ground level come arcoss , that is the one that seems to terminate things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a console command for god-mode if it exists. There has to be a way to get 'free-cam' of some sort.
Click to expand...

I think you can get invulnerabilities(sort of) to blowouts in CoP if you take like 3 and after that you could stand in a blowout and get really hurt but doesn't kill you or put you to sleep , you don't need the pills either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> snip


Wait a minute...Tourist's Delight should be the "hotkey-food" of choice for ALL stalkers!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## _02

You can get a good view of a blowout in COP from inside Noah's boat - you can stand right in the doorway.

Another decent spot is in the stairwell of the large tower near Yanov station. You can see out one of the large windows overlooking the area outside from safety.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> LOL @ Droogie , it's good aye just wandering about looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to watch a full blowout , as in stand and see one fully happening , tried alot of buildings and windows but never had a proper view as yet , i tried the radiation pills but they put you to sleep and miss the lot , i have done a few stand there exposed until kaput and watch , but one seems to miss the all around view .
> 
> I'm using the complete mod (not the latest) and yet to find a way , but i have seen that dark cloud at ground level come arcoss , that is the one that seems to terminate things


I did it. In CoP, go up to the Plateau where the downed HIND is and kill the Snorks that are in the the cave. Then wait for the Blowout to happen. Go inside the cave until it signals you that you're safe. Then look up and find the clear opening looking out. Stand there and wait for impending shower of Ravens to drop around you. You've now witnessed one of the Zone's wonders without having to take a single precaution other than going inside the cave.









Or you can stand in it and hope you can spam the Health packs fast enough to survive the blowout. Another way to do it is to go to the Depot and open the doors and stand back far enough to where it doesn't affect you. I've done that too. Looks awesome. If you try to do it in a building with no metal shielding the windows you might as well bend over and kiss your задница до свидания because it's not gonna keep you alive.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You can get a good view of a blowout in COP from inside Noah's boat - you can stand right in the doorway.
> Another decent spot is in the stairwell of the large tower near Yanov station. You can see out one of the large windows overlooking the area outside from safety.


I believe that is where i was when i saw my first blowout, starred right at it.


----------



## chia233

Got ambushed by a team of 7 bandits with 4 of them in exo-skeleton(entrance to aprogrom underground) .I reloaded my save and went from the right flank and blew 3 of the guys in exo and another bandit to pieces with 1 grenade about 200m away.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You can get a good view of a blowout in COP from inside Noah's boat - you can stand right in the doorway.
> Another decent spot is in the stairwell of the large tower near Yanov station. You can see out one of the large windows overlooking the area outside from safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh , been there and other places , Noah's boat at the door was a good place for sure but i wanted to stand there in the open and as that cloud goes past (and the charactor not karking it) and then turn around as it's passing to watch it , a trivial thing but i wanna doooo it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried last night everything on the Dredge probably 10 times but for some reason i can not survive , then i ended up getting sidetracked as some zombies and monsters turned up at the same time and then a few stalkers so i ended up watching what was going on , i'll have to look in the charactor ltx and see if i can adjust some parameters .
> 
> @Ceadder , been there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but see above
> 
> cheers all
Click to expand...

You do realize those zombies are a product of the blowout right? Anyone who is dead or dying when the blowout occurs turns into a zombie. That's why there is always an increase in zombie contact after a blowout. May not happen directly but then there was nobody to turn out in the general area when the emission happens.









~Ceadder


----------



## sepheroth003

Since someone brought this up...

I just started Shadow of Chernobyl two days ago. I played it for about 40mins. What is the attraction to these games? So far it is terrible. I went out and saved a guy next to the bus, killed a couple dogs, killed the thugs in the first area, and thats about it. The gameplay is rough.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Since someone brought this up...
> I just started Shadow of Chernobyl two days ago. I played it for about 40mins. What is the attraction to these games? So far it is terrible. I went out and saved a guy next to the bus, killed a couple dogs, killed the thugs in the first area, and thats about it. The gameplay is rough.


I recommend you get the "Complete 2012" mod, it improves game play by a lot. I at first didn't like the games but after i used some of the better mods and got into it, it was a very good game. Its one of those games where you at first don't like it but the more you play it the more you like it.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Since someone brought this up...
> I just started Shadow of Chernobyl two days ago. I played it for about 40mins. What is the attraction to these games? So far it is terrible. I went out and saved a guy next to the bus, killed a couple dogs, killed the thugs in the first area, and thats about it. The gameplay is rough.


To be honest, 40 minutes isn't even approaching enough time to evaluate the game. My first time, I played for 2 hours and quit... 5 years later and I can't put it down. One big thing with SOC is that the beginning is hard. You don't get decent weapons and armor until later, and the game explodes into a frenzy of action and mystery in the last 1/3, totally eclipsing the first 2/3 of the game. I cannot emphasize enough how much I recommend sticking with it until you get a scoped weapon and night vision. When you can stalk around in the dark and shoot from a distance, you are a wrecking machine and can approach sneaking into installations and combat how you choose. The game seems hard and rough in the beginning, but you get used to how it all works, you get used to the zone. And then you find yourself standing in the rusted doorway of an abandoned lab, switching out your buckshot shells for slugs and flicking on your night vision as you slowly step through the inky night scanning for movement.

Here are the attractions to this game:

- Exploration of large, carefully detailed maps. Finding difficult to locate stashes of valuable items, weapons, shortcuts, etc
- When you get non starting weapons and get acclimated to combat, the gunplay is very satisfying
- When using Complete mod, combined with the game's deferred lighting, visuals can be stunning
- The dynamic nature of the game means you will end up having encounters no one else ever will, every play through
- The ability of the game to suck me into its desolation

My recommendations:

- Play with Complete Mod (fixes bugs, makes it look 500% better, introduces sleeping bag, etc etc etc)
- Set aside your impressions until you've sunk more time into it
- Play with headphones, alone, when you can sit down and get into it
- Go find out what's behind those trees, in that building, etc. (They take care to make it worth your while to explore the map)
- Pay attention to how to play the game. I'd bind medkits, bandages and antiradiation drugs until you got familiar with the indicators

Just my preference, but also take the dialog with a grain of salt. Most of it is poorly written/translated and there is too much of it. Don't worry about catching it all, just refer to missions in your PDA if you lose details. The meat of the game is spent exploring and shooting anyways.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just don't forget to finish the "meet the guide" quest towards the end before you go to Pripyat if you want to reach the true ending of the game.


----------



## Ceadderman

40 minutes of game play an not liking it is









I think the only way nobody likes after 40 minutes is someone who went into the game with preconceived expectations. I always play games with an open mind and forge on no matter how difficult it is in the beginning. Cause I'm good at games, I know that I can own whatever comes my way. Shooter games most especially. Sure I'll have moments where I would like to strangle the developer, but that's all part of the fun of playing any game.









Oh yes, an I will ALWAYS recommend playing vanilla version before installing any mod. You may not like the vanilla game but it lets you appreciate what the community has done even more when you come to a spot and notice that the expected glitch is not only gone but the game play is so much smoother.









~Ceadder


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You can get a good view of a blowout in COP from inside Noah's boat - you can stand right in the doorway.
> Another decent spot is in the stairwell of the large tower near Yanov station. You can see out one of the large windows overlooking the area outside from safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh , been there and other places , Noah's boat at the door was a good place for sure but i wanted to stand there in the open and as that cloud goes past (and the charactor not karking it) and then turn around as it's passing to watch it , a trivial thing but i wanna doooo it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried last night everything on the Dredge probably 10 times but for some reason i can not survive , then i ended up getting sidetracked as some zombies and monsters turned up at the same time and then a few stalkers so i ended up watching what was going on , i'll have to look in the charactor ltx and see if i can adjust some parameters .
> 
> @Ceadder , been there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but see above
> 
> cheers all
Click to expand...

You can also stand in the north doorway at Yanov station. You just have to keep opening the door. It's tough, but it is possible to stand so the door won't close, and you'll still be safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh yes, an I will ALWAYS recommend playing vanilla version before installing any mod. You may not like the vanilla game but it lets you appreciate what the community has done even more when you come to a spot and notice that the expected glitch is not only gone but the game play is so much smoother.


Eh, unless you plan on playing 2 or 3 times, I say go Complete mod. YMMV.

Most people would agree that complete mod is a universal improvement on the vanilla game, without changing the vanilla experience.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Since someone brought this up...
> I just started Shadow of Chernobyl two days ago. I played it for about 40mins. What is the attraction to these games? So far it is terrible. I went out and saved a guy next to the bus, killed a couple dogs, killed the thugs in the first area, and thats about it. The gameplay is rough.


In addition to agreeing w/Ceadderman (edit: and _02) and , here's the thing ... how many other 'fan clubs' of games from 2006-2009 do you see constantly popping back up to the top of the games forum, with over 2000 posts?

Don't you think ... there must be SOMETHING to this game series, SoC in particular, that makes it continue to be so popular? I've played damn near every major FPS game that's come out in the last 10 years, and SoC is my favorite of all time.

Yet, I'll be totally frank ... the game is frustrating, difficult, and not especially fun at the beginning. The tutorial is terrible, the weapons aren't fun to shoot, you feel 'lost', maybe a little bored, outmatched ... and if you forget to save regularly (and I mean make actual manual saves), it can really p*ss you off.

But if you continue in the journey, you start to 'figure stuff out' on your own ... you start getting better weapons, armor, upgrading the weapons with scopes and grenade launchers and silencers ... finding valuable artifacts ... the gear available from traders improves as you progress in the story ... you'll learn the lay of the land and start seeing how beautifully crafted the game world is.

The story, the game's 'goings on', and the atmosphere will eventually suck you in, and basically you'll suddenly realize ... the game is actually REALLY fun. It's also pretty trippy and legitimately scary at times. The sense of mystery, and all the unexpected stuff that happens ... instead of making you frustrated like it does at first, will become a big part of that fun. It's a very unpredictable experience the first time through ... that's a lot of what makes it cool.

I mean, I'm sure it's not for everyone ... there's no question the Zone is a desolate, depressing place. But it's also pretty wondrous at the same time.

I highly urge you not to quit after 40 mins, having done basically nothing in the game. The beginning is by far the least fun ... and the game gets WAY better. So much so that I've played through the lions share of the game at least 10 times (I've often stopped at Pripyat), and actually finished it another 6 or 7 times. Of course, a number of those times were to try out different mods like Complete, Oblivion Lost, LURK. For your first time, I do recommend the Complete Mod ... it makes the game a little easier, and sort-of defeats the purpose of certain in-game 'rewards' because it adds armor/weapon repair ... but it also can make it more fun and certainly much better looking.

Feel free to jump back on this thread if you have questions. And I'd read Ceadder's _02's spoiler if I were you ... it's not really a spoiler, and it's important. But you won't get that mission until you turn off the 'experimental emitter' in lab x-15 ... that's not for many hours though.

Lastly ... I literally envy people who get to experience SoC for the first time. I honestly never enjoyed a game so much, and I was BUMMED when I finished it. So I started playing it again ... because there's no way you get through it once w/o feeling like you missed a whole bunch of stuff the game has to offer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Spoiler?









I don't post no steenking spoilers, I don't know what you talking about Stalker.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aparition

Stalker SoC is first part exploration then shooter. People see all these combat videos and are expecting Modern warfare, this game is about the atmosphere and discovery!


----------



## Section-9

*My S.T.A.L.K.E.R. collection (so far)*


















Just ordered this to add one more thing to the collection.
http://www.amazon.com/S-T-L-K-R-Southern-Comfort/dp/1466220724/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Best.Game.Ever *(in my humble opinion)*








========================

I wouldn't recommend SoC Complete 2009/2012 for a first playthrough tsk tsk, instead recommend *Zone Reclamation Project* (ZRP)

http://www.metacognix.com/files/stlkrsoc/
Quote:


> Thankfully, the ZRP is easy to use and relatively bug-free, providing a satisfying Stalker experience without any real changes to the core game. In fact, many SoC mods include the ZRP in their list of credits, illustrating perfectly how the ZRP is really one of the essential Stalker mods.


Then SoC Complete mod maybe on second playthrough.


----------



## Aparition

You need better Vodka


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You need better Vodka


Oh and I agree wholeheartedly, I will be picking up a better bottle very soon!!!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post no steenking spoilers, I don't know what you talking about Stalker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


My bad ... I meant _02. Getting old, man


----------



## Xaero330

For anyone having low FPS in _Clear Sky_, check this out: https://sites.google.com/site/kingo64ssite/Home/optimised-game-shaders/stalker-shaders-max---clear-sky

It really improved my FPS on my sig rig. Happy hunting, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.s


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero330*
> 
> For anyone having low FPS in _Clear Sky_, check this out: https://sites.google.com/site/kingo64ssite/Home/optimised-game-shaders/stalker-shaders-max---clear-sky
> 
> It really improved my FPS on my sig rig. Happy hunting, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.s


Not sure why anyone with a 580 would have low Fraps but okay.









Might have to check this out for my 5770 though. I don't seem to have a problem with CoP but I've noticed that my CS and SoC lag pretty good even when they're the only real app in use. I dialed back my graphics settings and that seems to help but then occasionally (especially when loaded down with junk) the game comes to an absolute crawl, even though my suit has both load bearing modifications done to it.









~Ceadder


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

Use the " Spoiler" button in the reply option bar at the top where you can adjust size, font, etc... "
"


----------



## _02

The only reason I used the spoiler tag was because I like to leave absolutely everything up to the player if they choose. I intentionally try not to read ANYTHING about plot, etc when I'm going to play a game for the first time. I remember looking at that quest and thinking.... Eesh Cordon is so far away. Had I known, I would have naturally gone back, but I would have felt cheap that I didn't make my own decision. But I didn't know, and I didn't go, and I finished the game. Then real life settled in and I realized I had made a mistake.

That's the kind of thing I *want* out of my experiences, they feel like they make it mine.


----------



## Xaero330

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure why anyone with a 580 would have low Fraps but okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to check this out for my 5770 though. I don't seem to have a problem with CoP but I've noticed that my CS and SoC lag pretty good even when they're the only real app in use. I dialed back my graphics settings and that seems to help but then occasionally (especially when loaded down with junk) the game comes to an absolute crawl, even though my suit has both load bearing modifications done to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's because the shaders for CS are extremely unoptimized. Without the optimized shaders, the frame rate dips down into the mid 20s in really intense parts on my sig rig. I was pretty shocked seeing as how I have two overclocked 580s and an overclocked i5.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I had to get here straight away , i just been through a emission , what a blast (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per a post a few back , i thought that maybe picking npc's die after a emission when installing the complete mod v1.0.2 that was why ithe charactor karked it too! , so after reinstalling it and picking 'turn into zombies' and the reading the pdf that came with the mod i saw that ctrl+H does invulnerabilty , i hardly read stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who would have thought , so did that in game and called a emission up.
> 
> LOL lol Lol , it was great , that audio that comes out of the subwoofer is just plain sinister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , fortunately i can have the sound cranked up here .
> 
> *Then what looks like a spaceship is in the clouds , sort of indepenance day movie style , then the lightning , then that wave/cloud at ground level approachs with all the sparks in front of it* then as it goes past one sees along the front like it is fiery and sparks , i watched it go past really really impressed with the sights and sounds , no wonder things kark it when one of those things turn up! , i felt like i should have dropped ded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But funny enough was then another cloud like the first came along and then i was "Lost to the Zone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i dunno if a emission was already about to start then when i called one up 2 came along , so thanks and i'm going back to have another look , i just came on the net to tell you how excited i was/am Ceadderman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously those guys and gals and the writers that make this stuff up deserve some sort of a Medal , but then the medal might be the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for #2 and i am not pre-expecting anything as i do not want to spoil any pre-conceptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps-i dunno how to hide spoilers if there is one ....


"Ctr + Prt Scr" or didn't happen.









Not that I don't believe you but... I *WANNA* seeeeeeeee!









@Xaero... does that shader pack require a mod or can it be installed and used in vanilla?









~Ceadder


----------



## Xaero330

Works with vanilla







Just follow the instructions and you're good to go


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Section-9

*Better camera and vodka this time*


----------



## Kevlo

Awesomesauce


----------



## chia233

You could frame up one of the better pictures in the stalker FB page!

Or make a poster to paste on the back of the curtain.


----------



## doomlord52

Where'd you get the 017/100 medal? Ultra-rare copy or what?


----------



## Xaero330

It looks like a collector's coin. Do want









Also, I found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-T-A-L-K-E-R-Collectors-Radiation-Edition-PC-DVD-ROM-Complete-/110830463033?pt=UK_PC_Video_Games_Video_Games_JS&hash=item19ce02a839#ht_3870wt_1052


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

Oh stalker soup , how i love you...I just unloaded 7 THOUSAND rounds of ammunition from this guy's AK



Yes im just going to keep tempting you till everyone in this thread install this mod and never go to work again! ahaahahah!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

God damn , i picked up the millitary documents from Cordon too early (before X18) and now i can't drop it! Now i have a 10kg deadweight....


----------



## Aparition

Is there any other place to get StalkerSoup other than through a torrent?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh stalker soup , how i love you...I just unloaded 7 THOUSAND rounds of ammunition from this guy's AK
> Yes im just going to keep tempting you till everyone in this thread install this mod and never go to work again! ahaahahah!


He had 7,000 on him?

A bit unrealistic to have 100kg of gear on you - can you alter the weight mod in stalker soup?

I usually leave with ~30kg on me - 10medkit/antirad - 2 vodka - 20 bandage - 250 primary/secondary ammo - 5 defensive grenades - 5 offensive grenades and appropriate protection artifacts for the mission. I honestly would like to see an improved inventory and weight management system that incorporates VOLUME and DIMENSIONS into carrying capacity.

They already somewhat do this with physical inventory slots that "take up space" in terms of inventory squares, but the amount available to you is not representative of how much space you actually would have to carry things. Realistically, you wouldn't be able to carry more than a couple medkits, one or two weapons, about 300 rounds of ammunition, one bottle of vodka and a handful of medications since they are light and small.

I think that picking up armor/weapons and other heavy objects should require careful planning and careful sacrifice. Perhaps gear allowing you more storage also hampers your ability to run, lean and shoot from the hip. In either case, I believe that you should probably need to pass over 99% of loot, picking up only bandages, medkits, antirads and ammo most of the time.


----------



## Aparition

^ I think that is why many mods reduce carrying weight by 10-15kg to try and simulate what you could actually carry. A Backpack system which slows you down would work too to carry more.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Where'd you get the 017/100 medal? Ultra-rare copy or what?


The whole story behind the only official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. collectors coin right here:
http://rhialto.com/S.T.A.L.K.E.R./

coin promotional video





Oleg Yavorsky of GSC Game World holding the 001/100 coin


----------



## Kevlo

That is awesome...i wish i had one...


----------



## Aparition

Aww... now I want that coin.


----------



## shnur

I love the fact that this game is still awesome, played and cool to this day


----------



## Section-9

Guys please watch the vimeo video instead, the youtube one I posted is a badly edited one and not endorsed by Rhialto who put together this STALKER coin.









Thanks.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Guys please watch the vimeo video instead, the youtube one I posted is a badly edited one and not endorsed by Rhialto who put together this STALKER coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for removing it. Didn't know there was a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan thread here.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh stalker soup , how i love you...I just unloaded 7 THOUSAND rounds of ammunition from this guy's AK
> Yes im just going to keep tempting you till everyone in this thread install this mod and never go to work again! ahaahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had 7,000 on him?
> 
> A bit unrealistic to have 100kg of gear on you - can you alter the weight mod in stalker soup?
> 
> I usually leave with ~30kg on me - 10medkit/antirad - 2 vodka - 20 bandage - 250 primary/secondary ammo - 5 defensive grenades - 5 offensive grenades and appropriate protection artifacts for the mission. I honestly would like to see an improved inventory and weight management system that incorporates VOLUME and DIMENSIONS into carrying capacity.
> 
> They already somewhat do this with physical inventory slots that "take up space" in terms of inventory squares, but the amount available to you is not representative of how much space you actually would have to carry things. Realistically, you wouldn't be able to carry more than a couple medkits, one or two weapons, about 300 rounds of ammunition, one bottle of vodka and a handful of medications since they are light and small.
> 
> I think that picking up armor/weapons and other heavy objects should require careful planning and careful sacrifice. Perhaps gear allowing you more storage also hampers your ability to run, lean and shoot from the hip. In either case, I believe that you should probably need to pass over 99% of loot, picking up only bandages, medkits, antirads and ammo most of the time.
Click to expand...

I believe its a glitch because i probably had just unloaded an entire stock of ammunition that the NPC is able to shoot , kinda like the unlimited-shot "NPC ammo" that the other games have ; normally not visible to the player.

Yes ofcourse you can alter the weight , though the difficulty does not stem from limited carrying capacity.Taking large amounts of damage from a hit will get you stunned for a few seconds while you try to regain your footing for example , sometimes receiving a hit to your hands will cause you to drop your weapon(so does moderate levels of psi damage).Picking up radioactive artifacts will still irradiate you in your inventory.Badly conditioned weapons will either jam or explode in your hands so its unadvisable to use them.Oh and dem bloodsuckers , if they hit you its pretty much insta-kill regardless of the armor you are wearing.

In terms of looting , there are optional installs that makes ammo harder to find , though 'professional' aid like medkits and anti-rad are already really hard to find though there are substitutes like rations which are pretty expensive and heavy (1400-2800 ru , 0.3-0.5kg).

The enemy A.I is also pretty much on-par with O.L and they tend to work better as a team(compared to O.L) , i've also seen some of them use their under-barrel grenade launchers too.

Edit: Watch this video!


----------



## brettjv

Man, I was finally talked into trying the Stalker Soup, but the site is kinda confusing ... the message on the downloads page seem like it's saying we can't d/l the latest version due to file corruption ... but there's no eta on the fix or any other details ...









8 Part: TB3D_STALKERSOUP_1_0_9 temp susp. do to file corruption.

That's where the link SHOULD be, right?

Then there's Patch 1_0_9 on the left, which is a 299MB file, but is called TB3D_NS_Patch_1_0_9 ... I assume that should be applied after the file that's temp susp ... once I can actually get it?


----------



## Ceadderman

When did Grenades become "Offensive/Defensive"?









Once I get a grenade launcher I stockpile the grenades for it and sell the rest. I hate scrolling through my mouse wheel in the middle of a battle to get to a single hand grenade. Wish games would set up a serious off hand pistol tactic, that way you can keep a pistol in one hand using your thumb to pull the pin and your dominant hand for throwing them. That's a helluva lot more realistic than not having anything at all except a grenade. I mean what're you gonna do if someone makes it CQB? Pull the pin and drop it at your own feet? Forget that.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> When did Grenades become "Offensive/Defensive"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get a grenade launcher I stockpile the grenades for it and sell the rest. I hate scrolling through my mouse wheel in the middle of a battle to get to a single hand grenade. Wish games would set up a serious off hand pistol tactic, that way you can keep a pistol in one hand using your thumb to pull the pin and your dominant hand for throwing them. That's a helluva lot more realistic than not having anything at all except a grenade. I mean what're you gonna do if someone makes it CQB? Pull the pin and drop it at your own feet? Forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Don't you remember? FPS games are now dominated by the "quick grenade button".Carrying a two-handed assault rifle with no hands left to pull the pin? DON'T WORRY THE PIN IS PULLED OFF BY DEFAULT!





































I think he means F1 grenades or RGD-5 grenades (although in the soup there is an option of smoke grenades if you so choose , along with 836483578 types of other grenades)

i can't see my edits








(testing)


----------



## chia233

I can't see my own edits....?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Don't you remember? FPS games are now dominated by the "quick grenade button".Carrying a two-handed assault rifle with no hands left to pull the pin? DON'T WORRY THE PIN IS PULLED OFF BY DEFAULT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means F1 grenades or RGD-5 grenades (although in the soup there is an option of smoke grenades if you so choose , along with 836483578 types of other grenades)
> i can't see my edits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (testing)


Yeah, I'm lol'ing at the idea of someone throwing a grenade whilst at the same time holding up and assault rifle in the 'ready to shoot' position ... let alone actually accurately firing it while they chuck a grenade.

These kids have gotten spoiled by games that let you unrealistically spam grenades









BTW, equipping grenades can of course be can be mapped to another button (believe it's 5 by default), so using the mouse wheel to do so is not mandatory. I played SoC for years on a mouse with no wheel. Not that I used grenades that much anyway, they are a bit inconvenient but it IS totally realistic that one must equip them alone.

EDIT: So I got the StalkerSoup ... presumably it's as simple as renaming the old/replacing with the new gamedata folder (currently it's a gamedata folder containing the Complete mod) as per usual for Stalker mods?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> EDIT: So I got the StalkerSoup ... presumably it's as simple as renaming the old/replacing with the new gamedata folder (currently it's a gamedata folder containing the Complete mod) as per usual for Stalker mods?


Yup! Did you place in your bin folder the modified xrGame.dll that stalkersoup options folder has ? And backup the old xrGame.dll just in case ?









*Edit for some STALKER screenshots:*

*STALKER-SoC w/ NS DMX 1.32 dkz 02*


















*STALKER-CoP w/ I Work Alone v1.2*


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> *Edit for some STALKER screenshots:*


How is the weather for dkz02 for the mornings and afternoons? I like it bright so that i could make out enemies from afar when i use a non-scoped weapon though im tempted to switch to it nonetheless.


----------



## General Crumples

Does anyone know if STALKER CoP Complete will be updated so it can use Atmosfear 3. It's bundled with 2.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> How is the weather for dkz02 for the mornings and afternoons? I like it bright so that i could make out enemies from afar when i use a non-scoped weapon though im tempted to switch to it nonetheless.


Mornings tend to have good visibility with the exception of a bit of fog from time to time, afternoons are usually clear perfect for non-scoped kills. DKZ 02 is not as rainy and dreary as many think it is. I have both STALKER SOUP 1.0.9.5 and DKZ 02 (seperate gamedata folders of course) and still today end up going back to DKZ 02 fantastic atmosphere, great stability and weapons handle great. I know STALKER SOUP is still in beta the future looks bright for it. For now I stick to DKZ 02 my fav.







(Long loading times though, even with ssd) oh well... I can live with that.









*On Thursday I got this in the mail:*


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> How is the weather for dkz02 for the mornings and afternoons? I like it bright so that i could make out enemies from afar when i use a non-scoped weapon though im tempted to switch to it nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornings tend to have good visibility with the exception of a bit of fog from time to time, afternoons are usually clear perfect for non-scoped kills. DKZ 02 is not as rainy and dreary as many think it is. I have both STALKER SOUP 1.0.9.5 and DKZ 02 (seperate gamedata folders of course) and still today end up going back to DKZ 02 fantastic atmosphere, great stability and weapons handle great. I know STALKER SOUP is still in beta the future looks bright for it. For now I stick to DKZ 02 my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Long loading times though, even with ssd) oh well... I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On Thursday I got this in the mail:*
Click to expand...

Nice! Getting that book once i refill my paypal account with teh monies.

Didn't 1.0.9.5 add DKZ02 weather effects for stalker soup? Although if i remember it was only partially done.You and i have a comparable system (except for your 580s ofcourse) but i don't feel like the load times are long at all , especially considering the load times on legacy 1.0.1 are even longer , right now it takes about a minute to load a save from startup(opening the game etc.) and half that for loading saves.Maybe im used to it but the load times are alright and i don't even have an SSD (ill get one soon enough).

Edit:
Oh god dammit "You might also like" section , oh no now i must buy the Deus Ex book! *looks at "You might also like" section* oh no now i must buy the book about bioshock that i have never heard about! *looks at "You might also like" section* oh no now i must buy Metro2033! *looks at "You might also like" section* oh no now i must buy the witcher books! *looks at "You might also like" section* Oh no now i must buy The song of ice and fire! *looks at "You might also like" section* oh no now i must buy the Neverwinter series!

*tabulates total cost*

$96.88 *motherofgod.jpg*

MUST..BUY...ALL THE BOOKS!


----------



## brettjv

So ... i get BSOD's (Page Fault of some kind) when starting StalkerSoup (1_0_9) REALLY frustrating cause it gets ALMOST to the beginning of the game, past all the loading screens like it's aBOUT to start, then BAM.

However, IF I switch to Static Lighting, it will start, and as soon as I leave that Stargazer dude and head south ... I get xr3da.exe has stopped working.










Was there something else I needed to do besides download and replace the gamedata folder? There's also an 'options' folder in the download but I get the idea it's ... optional.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So ... i get BSOD's (Page Fault of some kind) when starting StalkerSoup (1_0_9) REALLY frustrating cause it gets ALMOST to the beginning of the game, past all the loading screens like it's aBOUT to start, then BAM.
> 
> However, IF I switch to Static Lighting, it will start, and as soon as I leave that Stargazer dude and head south ... I get xr3da.exe has stopped working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there something else I needed to do besides download and replace the gamedata folder? There's also an 'options' folder in the download but I get the idea it's ... optional.


Yup you have to use the custom Xrgame.dll file located in 1.0.9>options>bin or else the game won't handle more than 2GBs of memory. i find 4gig_134 the most stable so i recommend using that.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Nice! Getting that book once i refill my paypal account with teh monies.
> Didn't 1.0.9.5 add DKZ02 weather effects for stalker soup? Although if i remember it was only partially done.You and i have a comparable system (except for your 580s ofcourse) but i don't feel like the load times are long at all , especially considering the load times on legacy 1.0.1 are even longer , right now it takes about a minute to load a save from startup(opening the game etc.) and half that for loading saves.Maybe im used to it but the load times are alright and i don't even have an SSD (ill get one soon enough).


Yea 1.0.9.5 has weather packs and one is just like dkz 02, except the weapon balance is not quite their yet on stalker soup. So that's why I am sticking with dkz 02 for now.

The loading times are much quicker for me on stalker soup than on dkz 02.

Can't wait to see stalker soup all fixed up someday soon.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Yup you have to use the custom Xrgame.dll file located in 1.0.9>options>bin or else the game won't handle more than 2GBs of memory. i find 4gig_134 the most stable so i recommend using that.


Bummer ... tried your suggestion, but now I just get an error straight away about a procedure entry point and xrLUA.dll. Thanks for your help but ... getting discouraged about ever getting this working at this point.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Yup you have to use the custom Xrgame.dll file located in 1.0.9>options>bin or else the game won't handle more than 2GBs of memory. i find 4gig_134 the most stable so i recommend using that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer ... tried your suggestion, but now I just get an error straight away about a procedure entry point and xrLUA.dll. Thanks for your help but ... getting discouraged about ever getting this working at this point.
Click to expand...

Have you tried a reinstall and patch to 1.005?

Oh and post the error log file here in the Steam discussion thread , tecnobacon will help you out im sure.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Uh oh, I haven't checked in here for a while, what is this Soup you are talking about? Funny because I was browsing my installed games and settled on STALKER, ended up playing for about 3 hrs last night. I hadn't even touched it in forever.

Looks like the char I had loaded was pretty much beastly and beat everything in OL, so I need another big mod to change it up. Is there anything with the expansiveness of SHoC, but in the COP engine yet, or are we mainly stuck with the SHoC mods of that caliber? I'm talking about the big ones that add in tons of stuff or make it much different/harder/interesting, game overhauls if you will.

Guess I'll browse back about 30 pages see what's been goin on


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Uh oh, I haven't checked in here for a while, what is this Soup you are talking about? Funny because I was browsing my installed games and settled on STALKER, ended up playing for about 3 hrs last night. I hadn't even touched it in forever.
> Looks like the char I had loaded was pretty much beastly and beat everything in OL, so I need another big mod to change it up. Is there anything with the expansiveness of SHoC, but in the COP engine yet, or are we mainly stuck with the SHoC mods of that caliber? I'm talking about the big ones that add in tons of stuff or make it much different/harder/interesting, game overhauls if you will.
> Guess I'll browse back about 30 pages see what's been goin on


www.TECNOBACON.com - downloads for STALKER SOUP there

Dunno know if you had heard of Narodnaya Solyanka/DMX 1.34/DKZ mods, but it's that but basically properly translated to english and with TONS of fixes that original creators never got around to finishing up.

Some features:
Quote:


> *30+ Locations: Cordon, Swamp, Garbage, Dark Valley, Forgotten Wood, Not Reconnoitered Territory, SRI Agroprom, Bar, Wild Territory, Yantar, Military Warehouses, Radar, Pripyat, CHAES1, CHAES2, Sarcophagus, ATP, Red Forest, Limansk, Hospital, Old Village, Generators, Underground Research Agroprom, Lab x18, X16, X10, Varlab, Cave, Labyrinth, Merv, Zaton.
> *14+ Mutants: jerboa, rat, leech, marsh bloodsucker, a chimera, elktrohimera, controller, kink, poltergeist, fire poltergeist, byurer.
> *13 Factions: Loners, Military, Mercenaries, Bandits, Environmentalists, Duty, Last Day, Freedom, representatives of the "O"-consciousness, Monolith, Clear Sky, Hunters, Avengers + dealers and repairers *(even rumors of the presence in the Zone of women).*
> *Huge number of weapons, from fists and knives to heavy machine guns and grenade launchers.
> *Great variety of armor, with the possibility of upgrading.
> **5 types of detectors*. 15+ anomalies. 4 mobile teleport devices. 45+ artifacts.
> *Huge number of quests (200 to 300 hours of content). Unique quest caches.


screenshots worth a look
http://dariuskzoot.imgur.com/

Honestly a fantastic mod, if your looking for a challenge and something to renew your love of STALKER this is a good choice.

It's all I am playing right now, tons of new content here to keep you playing for months.
*============================================================*

=============================================================

For new interesting/challenging experience with CoP I recommend

*STALKER-Call of Pripyat w/ I Work Alone v1.2*

http://www.moddb.com/mods/i-work-alone
or his newest mod
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

I work alone v1.2 screens I took while playing


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ah yes, NS was getting popular last I checked, but it looked pretty complicated to get installed then. I'll have to check it out again!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

This is my 4th start to Stalker, previous 3 attempts had failed to impress me but now I am truly getting into it.

shadow of Chernobyl is the very first game i am playing at the moment. I have one question. I have stalker complete 2009 MOD added to the game.

Did i do good?

Is this mod good enough? should i put more mods to the game?

any other recommendations?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks
> 
> This is my 4th start to Stalker, previous 3 attempts had failed to impress me but now I am truly getting into it.
> 
> shadow of Chernobyl is the very first game i am playing at the moment. I have one question. I have stalker complete 2009 MOD added to the game.
> 
> Did i do good?
> 
> Is this mod good enough? should i put more mods to the game?
> 
> any other recommendations?


Complete 2009 is good, I thought they had some later ones released though, like 2011/2012 version of complete? Maybe not, haven't followed stalker for a while.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks
> This is my 4th start to Stalker, previous 3 attempts had failed to impress me but now I am truly getting into it.
> shadow of Chernobyl is the very first game i am playing at the moment. I have one question. I have stalker complete 2009 MOD added to the game.
> Did i do good?
> Is this mod good enough? should i put more mods to the game?
> any other recommendations?


Yea that's not a bad choice, many people put down Complete 2009/2012 because it was "dumbed down" version of STALKER and so forth. I really don't see it. For many the vanilla version is not their cup of tea and Complete mod adds just what some players are looking for and can finally enjoy the game. I played Complete mod for Shadow of Chernobyl + weapons add on, for my 3rd playthrough and had a wonderful time.

Good hunting STALKER!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Uh oh, I haven't checked in here for a while, what is this Soup you are talking about? Funny because I was browsing my installed games and settled on STALKER, ended up playing for about 3 hrs last night. I hadn't even touched it in forever.
> Looks like the char I had loaded was pretty much beastly and beat everything in OL, so I need another big mod to change it up. Is there anything with the expansiveness of SHoC, but in the COP engine yet, or are we mainly stuck with the SHoC mods of that caliber? I'm talking about the big ones that add in tons of stuff or make it much different/harder/interesting, game overhauls if you will.
> Guess I'll browse back about 30 pages see what's been goin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.TECNOBACON.com - downloads for STALKER SOUP there
> 
> Dunno know if you had heard of Narodnaya Solyanka/DMX 1.34/DKZ mods, but it's that but basically properly translated to english and with TONS of fixes that original creators never got around to finishing up.
> 
> Some features:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *30+ Locations: Cordon, Swamp, Garbage, Dark Valley, Forgotten Wood, Not Reconnoitered Territory, SRI Agroprom, Bar, Wild Territory, Yantar, Military Warehouses, Radar, Pripyat, CHAES1, CHAES2, Sarcophagus, ATP, Red Forest, Limansk, Hospital, Old Village, Generators, Underground Research Agroprom, Lab x18, X16, X10, Varlab, Cave, Labyrinth, Merv, Zaton.
> *14+ Mutants: jerboa, rat, leech, marsh bloodsucker, a chimera, elktrohimera, controller, kink, poltergeist, fire poltergeist, byurer.
> *13 Factions: Loners, Military, Mercenaries, Bandits, Environmentalists, Duty, Last Day, Freedom, representatives of the "O"-consciousness, Monolith, Clear Sky, Hunters, Avengers + dealers and repairers *(even rumors of the presence in the Zone of women).*
> *Huge number of weapons, from fists and knives to heavy machine guns and grenade launchers.
> *Great variety of armor, with the possibility of upgrading.
> **5 types of detectors*. 15+ anomalies. 4 mobile teleport devices. 45+ artifacts.
> *Huge number of quests (200 to 300 hours of content). Unique quest caches.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This seems to be in a near Beta or early Beta correct? How does it play for you, not sure I want to start a game and break it halfway through the epic quest. So is it pretty stable or really buggy? Seems like they are working on it quite a bit so the longer the wait the better it should be.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This seems to be in a near Beta or early Beta correct? How does it play for you, not sure I want to start a game and break it halfway through the epic quest. So is it pretty stable or really buggy? Seems like they are working on it quite a bit so the longer the wait the better it should be.


Correct. To be honest I have two mods installed right now STALKER SOUP v1.0.9.5 (testing purposes) and NS DMX 1.3.2 dkz 02 (playthrough). (seperate gamedata folders of course)

DKZ or Darius K. Zoot recently joined the tecnobacon team to help them with their endeavour on making STALKER SOUP the most stable of Narodnaya Solyanka yet with english translations.

STALKER SOUP runs pretty stable right now for me at least with occasional crashes. Still they have some ways to go.

DKZ 02 version runs excellent on my computer but Darius took down the link to those when he joined tecnobacon.

STALKER SOUP is more stable than you think. Some guy is doing a full playthrough here and so far he's gotten very far. He's on part 39 so far I think. Of course some crashes along the way.




For me I stick with DKZ 02 since it the most stable on my PC. Hopefully STALKER SOUP can reach this stability + bug fixes + full english translation soon.


----------



## iARDAs

@ Faster Is Better and Section 9

thank you for the responses. I will be sticking with Stalker Mod 2009 than. It also has a 2012 at the end so I hope I am playing the latest version.

I also have the weapons add on as well.

I am playing the game in Stalker difficulty. I hope it wont be an easy journey.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ Faster Is Better and Section 9
> 
> thank you for the responses. I will be sticking with Stalker Mod 2009 than. It also has a 2012 at the end so I hope I am playing the latest version.
> 
> I also have the weapons add on as well.
> 
> I am playing the game in Stalker difficulty. I hope it wont be an easy journey.


I recommend master difficulty , to be honest.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I recommend master difficulty , to be honest.


Can i change the difficulty in the game or do i have to start over?

I did not progress much so i dont mind starting over.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well thanks for the explinations. Maybe I will try it again with the complete mod when I get home, internet in Afghanistan isn't fast enough to download stuff so another day...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I recommend master difficulty , to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Can i change the difficulty in the game or do i have to start over?
> 
> I did not progress much so i dont mind starting over.
Click to expand...

Its somewhere in the options , really obvious as it says difficulty.Just select whatever difficulty and you're good to go.


----------



## _02

If you play on the higher difficulties, I recommend lowering it as needed to pass certain areas.

Difficulty directly affects things such as enemy accuracy, and on Master I believe they have a 50% chance of connecting with every bullet, which can make some of the encounters where you face 8+ people with automatic weapons at mid range in the dark.... tedious.


----------



## Aparition

Those playing "I work alone" for COP should check out the authors next release "MISERY". I am playing that now and really enjoying it.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Those playing "I work alone" for COP should check out the authors next release "MISERY". I am playing that now and really enjoying it.


Did they nerf the zombies yet? I enjoy having to shoot zombies in the head to kill them, I just don't like when they are as accurate as a veteran Navy Seal.


----------



## Aparition

Haha I dunno... zombies have not bothered me too much. I am using the Recon spec, I am finding I can avoid a lot of engagements.


----------



## Cykososhull

Oh man. They are ridiculously accurate. I'm using the assault class, so I'm more inclined to have close encounters. I modified the zombie script so they only notice me around 10ft. It was just nerve racking when the zombies are more accurate than live Stalkers.


----------



## _02

Yeah, I was sneaking into Jupiter last night, and a Zombie was plugging me with slugs from a shotgun, ALL the way across the concrete bath anomaly basin.

I had to locate him with my binoculars =/

Detection at night is too good IMO too. I don't care if they hear me, if they can't see me they shouldn't be able to empty clips with 90% accuracy into the black night. Just playing vanilla + absolute textures + Atmosfear 3


----------



## Aparition

Hmm that seems like an oversight or bug or something. I'll take a look and see how they react to recon. Maybe I could swap the values with the default zombies.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I recommend master difficulty , to be honest.


Absolutely! Complete 2009 is already some what easy, thanks to the weapons having reduced recoils and so forth. Master difficulty is the way to go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It also has a 2012 at the end so I hope I am playing the latest version.


No worries you have the latest version, Complete 2012 has not been released yet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Absolutely! Complete 2009 is already some what easy, thanks to the weapons having reduced recoils and so forth. Master difficulty is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries you have the latest version, Complete 2012 has not been released yet.


I decided to go with the veteral dificulty at the end. If things get easier i will switch to master for sure.

Any word on complete 2012? what will be the changes?


----------



## Mirotvorez113

I got 14 hours in MISERY so far, maybe the best COP mod yet. But why are the zombies so accurate! And bandits can hit me in the eye 200ft away with a nate lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This seems to be in a near Beta or early Beta correct? How does it play for you, not sure I want to start a game and break it halfway through the epic quest. So is it pretty stable or really buggy? Seems like they are working on it quite a bit so the longer the wait the better it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. To be honest I have two mods installed right now STALKER SOUP v1.0.9.5 (testing purposes) and NS DMX 1.3.2 dkz 02 (playthrough). (seperate gamedata folders of course)
> 
> DKZ or Darius K. Zoot recently joined the tecnobacon team to help them with their endeavour on making STALKER SOUP the most stable of Narodnaya Solyanka yet with english translations.
> 
> STALKER SOUP runs pretty stable right now for me at least with occasional crashes. Still they have some ways to go.
> 
> DKZ 02 version runs excellent on my computer but Darius took down the link to those when he joined tecnobacon.
> 
> STALKER SOUP is more stable than you think. Some guy is doing a full playthrough here and so far he's gotten very far. He's on part 39 so far I think. Of course some crashes along the way.
> 
> For me I stick with DKZ 02 since it the most stable on my PC. Hopefully STALKER SOUP can reach this stability + bug fixes + full english translation soon.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for the info. Maybe I'll wait for a bit and see how far along they get, they seemed pretty active as far as working on the project.

On another note, I went to that zone before Pripyat to fulfill a quest of "kill a duty leader" and then I went and picked up Fang's stash. He had an epic exosuit with the good nightvision, which was pretty much the only thing my char was lacking. I didn't think I really had anything else to accomplish haha.


----------



## chia233

So i tried an experiment to play some music (space jam in this case) while i play stalker.Now i feel the urge to teabag any dead millitary bastards i kill or otherwise , often shouting the phrase "GET DUNKED!!" many times.

Interesting.


----------



## boredgunner

I didn't see anyone post this so I will. Lost Alpha is now scheduled for Q3 2012! It was also confirmed once again that it will be a standalone game, although it is still not certain whether or not it will be on Steam.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't see anyone post this so I will. Lost Alpha is now scheduled for Q3 2012! It was also confirmed once again that it will be a standalone game, although it is still not certain whether or not it will be on Steam.


Sounds like we have some good Stalker mods coming this year, even if Stalker 2 doesn't make it to us.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sounds like we have some good Stalker mods coming this year, even if Stalker 2 doesn't make it to us.


Yup. I'll probably only even use Lost Alpha, since it appears to be everything S.T.A.L.K.E.R. should have been and I bet it would be better than any S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 game! I'll just mod the weapons/armor/artifact stats myself, although they even said that weapon stats will be more realistic. The developer(s) of Atmosfear or some other graphics mod created the weather settings for Lost Alpha.


----------



## Section-9

Yup I personally can't wait!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't see anyone post this so I will. Lost Alpha is now scheduled for Q3 2012! It was also confirmed once again that it will be a standalone game, although it is still not certain whether or not it will be on Steam.


Does it mean that it will be paid?


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

Is there a storage in the game besides the inventory?

talking about Chernobyl.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks
> 
> Is there a storage in the game besides the inventory?
> 
> talking about Chernobyl.


Yeah , you can put your loot in stashes , most commen places are the 100RADS bar and the chest in cordon when you first start your game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Yeah , you can put your loot in stashes , most commen places are the 100RADS bar and the chest in cordon when you first start your game.


Thank you.

One other question. Are those stashes linked to each other? Some games do that thats why I am asking. Though I would assume a game like STALKER wouldnt allow that.


----------



## Aparition

No stashes are not linked, so plan your routes carefully!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No stashes are not linked, so plan your routes carefully!


thanks my friend. I will









However i am using the Stalker Complere 2009 which has fast travel option and that helps to be honest.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> thanks my friend. I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However i am using the Stalker Complere 2009 which has fast travel option and that helps to be honest.


They included fast travel into the mod? Blasphemy.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> They included fast travel into the mod? Blasphemy.


Also teleportation, item spawning, time and weather controls, etc.

You don't need to use them, they are all built into a special "wish granter" console. However, I will say that being able to teleport a certain number of feet in front of you is super awesome when just messing around.

Ever wanted to see what's in that big building you could never find an entrance to?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Also teleportation, item spawning, time and weather controls, etc.
> You don't need to use them, they are all built into a special "wish granter" console. However, I will say that being able to teleport a certain number of feet in front of you is super awesome when just messing around.
> Ever wanted to see what's in that big building you could never find an entrance to?


True, i can not tell you how long i wondered around this one building trying to find the entrance, the one where you save the Duty guy was was being held hostage, damn that building was confusing.


----------



## _02

It really bothers me that you can't apparently get into some of the buildings in Jupiter (COP) also.

You can use teleport to sneak behind fences in Pripyat in SOC, where there is a hidden helicopter just hovering between buildings. Not sure why.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Does it mean that it will be paid?


It is likely that GSC will sell Lost Alpha. I'd expect it to be $30 or so. I'd have no issues paying $60 for it, since it will probably be my favorite game. I hope all of the buildings are explorable unlike all three games.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't see anyone post this so I will. Lost Alpha is now scheduled for Q3 2012! It was also confirmed once again that it will be a standalone game, although it is still not certain whether or not it will be on Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean that it will be paid?
Click to expand...

It's just a large mod built off the stalker engine, so it will be free. Actually it may not be free : /

Hmm so I'm running ShoC with OL mod and I get great/terrible performance. Doesn't seem to be a vram issue, because I never see it over about 60% usage, most of the time the game is running from 100-200 fps, then suddenly it freezes for a moment then its at like 30fps for a few seconds, then back up to high fps after that. This is running it on Kickstart my Heart below. Also it has somewhat long loading times.

I'm kinda thinking its hard drive issue, I remember it doing this before with even worse load times, and I think that was on vanilla stalker. The game wouldn't be using up 4+ gig of ram would it?

I know COP has the same issue, but not as bad, the game will freeze for a tiny bit but it "catches up" and runs fine again. The freezes on this are much longer, almost like a pc lockup sometimes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's just a large mod built off the stalker engine, so it will be free.


That's what we all thought until GSC contacted the mod developers, claiming that they violated GSC's ToS due to modding too many binaries. They still have the freedom of developing the mod, but its release will be controlled by GSC and it will most likely be sold via GSC's online store and if we're lucky, Steam.


----------



## 95329

If I was to replay this great game, what mods should I install besides Stalker Complete 2009?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If I was to replay this great game, what mods should I install besides Stalker Complete 2009?


You can ignore Complete 2009 and try AMK as well as a compatible graphics mod. Most people who have AMK working are very proud, and it does have the best feature list of any other mod I've seen. However, getting it working is a chore and I'm not all too happy about having to download it from Russian sites. So when I play SoC, I just use the Complete Mod and modify/fix all of the weapon/outfit/artifact stats myself, as well as make changes to the mutants.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If I was to replay this great game, what mods should I install besides Stalker Complete 2009?


Complete incorporates a lot of mods, so most of the other mods I've looked at are radically different (LURK, etc)

You may take a look at some of the individual mods incorporated into complete, like absolute nature/structures texture packs, atmosfear 3, etc. I'm playing COP with just those three - Absolute nature, absolute structures and atmosfear 3


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If I was to replay this great game, what mods should I install besides Stalker Complete 2009?


STALKER SOUP
http://www.tecnobacon.com/

L.U.R.K.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk

Old Good Stalker Evolution
http://www.moddb.com/mods/old-good-stalker-evolution/news/ogse-0692-r2-official-english-version

PS. You can't combine these with Complete 2009 if that's what your asking, just giving alternatives to Complete 2009 mod.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> STALKER SOUP
> http://www.tecnobacon.com/
> L.U.R.K.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk
> Old Good Stalker Evolution
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/old-good-stalker-evolution/news/ogse-0692-r2-official-english-version
> 
> PS. You can't combine these with Complete 2009 if that's what your asking, just giving alternatives to Complete 2009 mod.


But I can combine these three?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> But I can combine these three?
> Thanks for the replies!


No.

Sorry for not understanding your initial question.









You should still check them out, Complete 2009 is not the end all be all of STALKER mods.

If you wanna add something to Complete 2009, this would be a good choice.

Absolute texture pack
http://absolute.crommcruac.com/shadow-of-chernobyl/


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's what we all thought until GSC contacted the mod developers, claiming that they violated GSC's ToS due to modding too many binaries. They still have the freedom of developing the mod, but its release will be controlled by GSC and it will most likely be sold via GSC's online store and if we're lucky, Steam.


Source? And how would GSC know how many binaries they have modded? They haven't seen the mod files (right?).


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> No.
> Sorry for not understanding your initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should still check them out, Complete 2009 is not the end all be all of STALKER mods.
> 
> If you wanna add something to Complete 2009, this would be a good choice.
> Absolute texture pack
> http://absolute.crommcruac.com/shadow-of-chernobyl/


I'm really interested about OGSE and StalkerSoup. StalkerSoup sounds epic but is there any vehicles in it? I'd love to get some vehicles since the area is so huge.

Edit: Probably just going to install StalkerSoup and some texturepack/graphics mods.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Source? And how would GSC know how many binaries they have modded? They haven't seen the mod files (right?).


Well I dunno if it will be free or what's the deal here, I do know that some at GSC have seen and played Lost Alpha.

http://mygaming.co.za/forum/showthread.php/22098-S-T-A-L-K-E-R-Lost-Alpha?p=614359&viewfull=1#post614359


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's just a large mod built off the stalker engine, so it will be free.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we all thought until GSC contacted the mod developers, claiming that they violated GSC's ToS due to modding too many binaries. They still have the freedom of developing the mod, but its release will be controlled by GSC and it will most likely be sold via GSC's online store and if we're lucky, Steam.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, I suppose when modders make your game better than your initial release, you might want to gain something from that. To my understanding it is still going to require owning ShoC to run it though? I can see GSC's issue if they release it as a complete standalone game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Source? And how would GSC know how many binaries they have modded? They haven't seen the mod files (right?).
> 
> 
> 
> Well I dunno if it will be free or what's the deal here, I do know that some at GSC have seen and played Lost Alpha.
> 
> http://mygaming.co.za/forum/showthread.php/22098-S-T-A-L-K-E-R-Lost-Alpha?p=614359&viewfull=1#post614359
Click to expand...

Hmm, I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I'm really interested about OGSE and StalkerSoup. StalkerSoup sounds epic but is there any vehicles in it? I'd love to get some vehicles since the area is so huge.
> Edit: Probably just going to install StalkerSoup and some texturepack/graphics mods.


Fantastic choices! Yes the soup has vehicles







skip to 9:30





*Good hunting STALKER!*


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Fantastic choices! Yes the soup has vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skip to 9:30
> 
> 
> 
> *Good hunting STALKER!*


Epic! Thanks a lot


----------



## Section-9

No problem! Couple more links that might help out.

STALKER SOUP discussion/help thread
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2031941
Quote:


> Guide by A185 for Narodnaya Solyanka (DMX & Stalkersoup plot source), with Pseudostomp/Snork Tips, from re-aktor.ru. *Updated February 19th 2012*, released Oct 7th 2010, 38 pages. I've translated what Google missed, added a few tips, some "SPOILERS" hidden in white on white text, and uploaded a 3 Mb searchable PDF, with pictures (thumbs & full screen links). Link: (below)


Comes in real handy!
https://sites.google.com/site/friedsaltysnacks/Stalker_Guide_NS_8-26-2010_Feb-19-2012_re-acktorru.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1


----------



## iARDAs

I finally did it

I was in an underground base and got spooked so bad that i screamed like a little girl and my wife woke up.

She wasnt too happy


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I finally did it
> 
> I was in an underground base and got spooked so bad that i screamed like a little girl and my wife woke up.
> 
> She wasnt too happy


Hahahahaha, It's happened to the best of us I imagine. Were you at least playing at night, with the lights off and maybe headphones? Ultimate setup for getting scared









Edit: That Old Good STALKER mod looks pretty good, wonder if there is a way to subscribe to those mods for release updates, if anyone knows chime in


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hahahahaha, It's happened to the best of us I imagine. Were you at least playing at night, with the lights off and maybe headphones? Ultimate setup for getting scared


Night CHECK
Dark CHECK
Headphones CHECK

I have a totally crappy headphone that i am replacing. Amazon sent it to my friend in USA and he is shipping it to me tomorrow so I will have it in 1 week. I am sure i will be even more scared, which will lead to even more screams. Darn it.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## iARDAs

@ Section 9

SPOT ON









Although the textures are not so great even after Stalker complete 2009, i truly love the game.

I cant wait to finish this one and play the other installments.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol ^ It's like you have replied to this type of post before









Ok now a question for those who have played both *I WORK ALONE* and *MISERY*

I mostly just want to know what the main differences are. I see a lot of nice stuff in the Misery mod, but I don't really want to make the game THAT brutal, so if I WORK ALONE retains all of those mods minus the difficulty that would be excellent. Mostly interested in the weapons upgrade system, if that remained intact or if Misery got some updates to that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Source? And how would GSC know how many binaries they have modded? They haven't seen the mod files (right?).


My source is on their moddb page. The developers have said all of this themselves. GSC has tested the mod themselves which is how they know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmmmmm, I suppose when modders make your game better than your initial release, you might want to gain something from that. To my understanding it is still going to require owning ShoC to run it though? I can see GSC's issue if they release it as a complete standalone game.
> Hmm, I guess we will just have to wait and see.


Lost Alpha doesn't even require SoC to be installed. Now it's going to be an official standalone expansion. A free one would be nice, but also unlikely.


----------



## Aparition

I don't know how I feel about paying for a program I technically already own...

I could understand it being "Free" for those who already own Stalker, and priced for those that do not own Stalker, if it really is a stand alone game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't know how I feel about paying for a program I technically already own...
> 
> I could understand it being "Free" for those who already own Stalker, and priced for those that do not own Stalker, if it really is a stand alone game.


Well if you look at everything they have done to it, it should be quite the experience. We will still have all the amazing mods to go with STALKER for free, but this one seems to be so large that it is more like an expansion pack/DLC that makes the game better and much more expanded.

I shouldn't really be a bad deal if they charge for it. Hopefully some of the devs who have put it together will get a cut if it goes that way. Generally modders don't get any monetary compensation for their work, just the love of the gamers/community lol

Maybe there will be a discount for those who already own it? Maybe it will be cheap, like $10? Can't wait till it's released at any rate!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> No.
> Sorry for not understanding your initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should still check them out, Complete 2009 is not the end all be all of STALKER mods.
> 
> If you wanna add something to Complete 2009, this would be a good choice.
> Absolute texture pack
> http://absolute.crommcruac.com/shadow-of-chernobyl/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested about OGSE and StalkerSoup. StalkerSoup sounds epic but is there any vehicles in it? I'd love to get some vehicles since the area is so huge.
> 
> Edit: Probably just going to install StalkerSoup and some texturepack/graphics mods.
Click to expand...

Ofcourse.


----------



## iARDAs

I am having a problem folks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I need to find Strelok's hidden stash in the game. However i quit from the underground lair that i was suppose to find it 1-2 days ago, now i dont know how to go back there and get the stash. Where is the enterance?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well if you look at everything they have done to it, it should be quite the experience. We will still have all the amazing mods to go with STALKER for free, but this one seems to be so large that it is more like an expansion pack/DLC that makes the game better and much more expanded.
> I shouldn't really be a bad deal if they charge for it. Hopefully some of the devs who have put it together will get a cut if it goes that way. Generally modders don't get any monetary compensation for their work, just the love of the gamers/community lol
> Maybe there will be a discount for those who already own it? Maybe it will be cheap, like $10? Can't wait till it's released at any rate!


I'd be happy if they used this to create funds for a Stalker 2 or something to begin a development cycle, it is just that the Stalker community is small in comparison to modern games, even though we are ravenous fans, but I guess we will just have to wait and see.

What our love and affection are not enough for modders these days? These kids...


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am having a problem folks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find Strelok's hidden stash in the game. However i quit from the underground lair that i was suppose to find it 1-2 days ago, now i dont know how to go back there and get the stash. Where is the enterance?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You know that above-ground Agroprom compound where you have to save Mole, and you fight the military for the first time? Behind that compound ('behind', relative to the entrance to the level itself, I think it's actually just beyond the western wall) there's a wooded area, and in that area, which is about 20 yards from teh back wall of the compound, you'll find a manhole cover that's the entrance to the agroprom underground level.
The first time you found that entrance it was because Mole took you there, remember you fled the compound with him cause the choppers were coming after your rescued him? Same spot.

Once you're down there, to get to Streloks hideout proper you have to climb into a hole in a wall and up a ladder. It's kinda hard to find. There's a nice weapon up there ... oh, and have fun with the Controller you'll soon be running into


----------



## _02

Yes - make sure you play the tunnels at night with headphones =)


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well if you look at everything they have done to it, it should be quite the experience. We will still have all the amazing mods to go with STALKER for free, but this one seems to be so large that it is more like an expansion pack/DLC that makes the game better and much more expanded.
> I shouldn't really be a bad deal if they charge for it. Hopefully some of the devs who have put it together will get a cut if it goes that way. Generally modders don't get any monetary compensation for their work, just the love of the gamers/community lol
> Maybe there will be a discount for those who already own it? Maybe it will be cheap, like $10? Can't wait till it's released at any rate!


Doing a bit more reading on LA, they have maps that are 8x8km. Cordon, for comparison, is 2km long. Apparently this is all possible from work they have done on the engine itself.

Steam already has the stalker loyalty check thing implemented (when they released CS, they gave a discount to SOC owners). Should be relatively little work to do the same with LA, if they decide to go that way. Anybody interested in LA has SOC though, so it would be more like a steam loyalty check.

If it's under 50 bucks, count me in. I still owe them for Priboi.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Doing a bit more reading on LA, they have maps that are 8x8km. Cordon, for comparison, is 2km long. Apparently this is all possible from work they have done on the engine itself.
> Steam already has the stalker loyalty check thing implemented (when they released CS, they gave a discount to SOC owners). Should be relatively little work to do the same with LA, if they decide to go that way. Anybody interested in LA has SOC though, so it would be more like a steam loyalty check.
> If it's under 50 bucks, count me in. I still owe them for Priboi.


I don't know, i own the game now, i shouldn't have to pay for a mod. But if they do charge, i simply won't buy it.

The argument that they changed too much of the code is bull, as were mods for Far Cry 1, UT2004 and some other, older games, that made the game nearly 100% different from original, yet there was no issue there.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I think to really justify it, we would have to look at as more like a re-release or "deluxe/expanded" edition. Not as a mod, which generally means free.

We have a pretty outstanding modding community for this game already, several large mods that take the game in different directions and some large overhauls even. Nobody has to buy it, we have great mods and options already, but I think this one may be worth paying for considering what's been done.

Of course it would be exceptional if it was free though


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I don't know, i own the game now, i shouldn't have to pay for a mod. But if they do charge, i simply won't buy it.
> The argument that they changed too much of the code is bull, as were mods for Far Cry 1, UT2004 and some other, older games, that made the game nearly 100% different from original, yet there was no issue there.


Heard that even if it's a standalone, it will still require a STALKER SoC disc in tray. So this will help sell even more copies of Shadow of Chernobyl.

I really have no problem paying for it if that is what it comes down too, this game has provided me with 1000's of hours of gaming. Least I can do.
Quote:


> Q: How will this work with Steam version of SoC?
> A: Lost Alpha currently doesn't need to be installed over SoC, only needs the original disc in dvd drive. We haven't tested it yet with Steam version.


----------



## NotAVP

Should I get STALKER? My friend has it, and he loves it. But I want to know what OCN thinks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> Should I get STALKER? My friend has it, and he loves it. But I want to know what OCN thinks.


216 pages filled with mostly positive remarks. Methinks YES! It's my favorite series, and one of the only series I've found that hasn't degraded significantly due to poor sequels. Plus with all of the mods, how easily the games can be modded, and Lost Alpha on the way... it will be hard for me to play anything else once that comes out.


----------



## Section-9

^^^What he said

I picked up Shadow of Chernobyl on day of release in 2007. Game is still installed even on my current PC, built this PC with the intent to force AA (anti aliasing) (full dynamic lighting dx9) and still get smooth framerate in STALKER: SoC my favorite game ever. That's how much I enjoy this game. The atmosphere in this game truly is unmatched by any other game before it and after it, allowing the player for true immersion in a fantastic world worth exploring. Great replay value and mods galore.

The Zone is calling you! Good hunting STALKER.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How do you fix the stutter around fire sources. The game is smooth, then I approach a fire barrel and it's stuttering like mad. There are a few threads with solutions that don't work. And the complete mod did absolutely nothing for this issue.
> Also, why does this game play so nasty with AA. The in-game setting does't work, and NVIDIA CP forced AA is absolutely crippling despite modern hardware.
> And lastly, what idiot thought that that sprinting animation was a good idea? It's like you're a weeble sliding around on ice. I know there is a mod to fix it, but I don't understand how they could have done something so stupid in the first place and not even provided a menu setting to reduce or disable it. It's almost enough to make you motion sick.


I use to have problem with fire sources too (on older PC Quad Core, 4GB Ram & GTX 260), never could find a fix. With my new build I NO longer have that problem. About AA well STALKER won't use real anti aliasing since it uses deferred rendering, so it won't allow it on full dynamic lighting (dx9). Only way to bypass it is by forcing it through Nvidia Inspector and of course having an Nvidia gpu. Doesn't work with AMD/ATI cards.

I can crank it up to 4xAA or more on (vanilla, Complete, Priboi Story, L.U.R.K. etc etc), but with current mod I am playing it's very demanding so I toned it down to 2xAA.
Supersampling work great for alpha textures on foliage no more jaggies there.
Mod: Narodnaya Solyanka DMX 1.3.2 DKZ-02

_Current settings_









The running animation, well it must be all that vodka.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is the complete mod a 'must have' like people say it is, or should I try to play the game through vanilla? I hate mods to start with, but I heard there were some game/quest breaking issues in the vanilla game.
> Straight away the complete mod pissed me off because the menu is altered.


I personally believe that it is a "Must Have" mod, as it improves graphics, fixes gameplay issues (Nearly Invincible Enemies at times, unless you have the top guns). Although, it is probably best to play through without it first, and use some of the other "Just" graphics mods that exist....I don't remember what they are, but ask around here.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I personally believe that it is a "Must Have" mod, as it improves graphics, fixes gameplay issues (Nearly Invincible Enemies at times, unless you have the top guns). Although, it is probably best to play through without it first, and use some of the other "Just" graphics mods that exist....I don't remember what they are, but ask around here.


If you are going to mod it at all and want to play it like it was meant to be played, use complete.

Complete more or less makes it like it SHOULD be - other mods make more radical changes that significantly alter it from vanilla. Which isn't a bad thing, but if you are getting into the STALKER games, I don't see any reason to play through vanilla first. I'm usually a purist, but in my opinion complete pretty much improves on everything and won't steal anything from your experience.

Anything you're likely to notice different won't happen until your second or third play through, so if that's the case I'm sure you'll get a vanilla run in there somewhere.


----------



## Droogie

My god, we all need STALKER 2 so bad....


----------



## 95329

I tried "The Collector" mode in the StalkerSoup but I'm quite dissapointed. I can't understand half of the dialog since the english is HORRIBLE. The other thing is that I get everything handed to me right from the beginning, I don't want the best weapon in the game right away. I want to fight for it! But the military guys... Sigh. The first attack was nice, that I was able to handle. But the constant fight between the military camp and the stalker camp, really? I had ONE shot at a soldier and I got two helicopters doing a bombing run over me. How is that stalker camp still up and running? And the last thing that bothers me is the amount of random stuff. I like simplicity, not ten thumbsticks full of mp3's. Then the other devices, iPhone4 copy? Really?? I don't have any idea what to do with those devices. I think they tried really hard to add as much as possible to the game and they've somewhat succeeded. The game is just a mess with StalkerSoup installed. Sorry if this upsets you but it's just my opinion. Maybe I will try the OGSE.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Then the other devices, iPhone4 copy? Really?? I don't have any idea what to do with those devices.


That's exactly why I posted this guide:
Quote:


> Guide by A185 for Narodnaya Solyanka (DMX & Stalkersoup plot source), with Pseudostomp/Snork Tips, from re-aktor.ru. *Updated February 19th 2012*, released Oct 7th 2010, 38 pages. I've translated what Google missed, added a few tips, some "SPOILERS" hidden in white on white text, and uploaded a 3 Mb searchable PDF, with pictures (thumbs & full screen links). Link: (below)


Comes in real handy!
https://sites.google.com/site/friedsaltysnacks/Stalker_Guide_NS_8-26-2010_Feb-19-2012_re-acktorru.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

Did you even read what The Collector mode is ? Your suppose to have good gear with you, it's a sort of a freeplay mode after you finish the main storyline. Except the makers provided it for those who don't want to play through entire game or want a fresh take on the STALKER experience. Anyways, why did you play "The Collector" first ? just play the regular storyline first so you can understand what everything is first. STALKERSOUP is not "love at first sight", you have to tame the beast to understand it. I really think your giving up on it to quick, but hey different strokes for different folks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I don't see any reason to play through vanilla first. I'm usually a purist, but in my opinion complete pretty much improves on everything and won't steal anything from your experience.


How is the player suppose to appreciate what the mods add, if they never experienced vanilla ? Dunno just seems silly to me.










Shadow of Chernobyl + ZRP (Zone Reclamation Project) is the way to go for first run through, fixes broken quests and so forth.

ZRP download link: http://www.metacognix.com/files/stlkrsoc/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is the complete mod a 'must have' like people say it is


No, especially not for first playthrough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My god, we all need STALKER 2 *Lost Alpha* so bad....


Fixed. I can't wait for it either. If S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 ever comes out (which I'm doubtful about), I doubt it will be as good as Lost Alpha ends up being.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> That's exactly why I posted this guide:
> Comes in real handy!
> https://sites.google.com/site/friedsaltysnacks/Stalker_Guide_NS_8-26-2010_Feb-19-2012_re-acktorru.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> Did you even read what The Collector mode is ? Your suppose to have good gear with you, it's a sort of a freeplay mode after you finish the main storyline. Except the makers provided it for those who don't want to play through entire game or want a fresh take on the STALKER experience. Anyways, why did you play "The Collector" first ? just play the regular storyline first so you can understand what everything is first. STALKERSOUP is not "love at first sight", you have to tame the beast to understand it. I really think your giving up on it to quick, but hey different strokes for different folks.


I did give the guide a look. It was HUGE







Sorry for the rage, first I tried marked one mode and quit once I took the drug, then I tried The Collector. I'm sure it would've gotten better if I gave it more time. On the other hand I'm running OGSE now and it seems great! Much easier to install and it's much more coherent. I think I'll be coming back to StalkerSoup some day when it gets more finished.

The problem I have now is that I entered a vehicle in the stalker camp and I don't have any idea how to get out of it!

Edit: Got it..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My god, we all need STALKER 2 *Lost Alpha* so bad....
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed. I can't wait for it either. If S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 ever comes out (which I'm doubtful about), I doubt it will be as good as Lost Alpha ends up being.
Click to expand...

For STALKER 2, my wishlist would include:

- Larger, new areas to explore
- New game engine or at least dramatically improved for Visuals, Stability, and still retain great Modability
- New storyline (of course)

Not much else to improve upon. Although Lost Alpha seems to be including those 2 wishes for the most part, at least it should be a massive map including all the areas we have seen so far across all the games. As for the stability and visuals, we shall see.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I did give the guide a look. It was HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rage, first I tried marked one mode and *quit once I took the drug*, then I tried The Collector. I'm sure it would've gotten better if I gave it more time.


You backed off from the most hardcore and difficult experience you can experience in a stalker game.









COME BACK AND FACE THE CHALLENGE! YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE!









Seriously though give the mod another try , especially with the current 1.0.9.5 where you can skip that sequence.Other that i have a question for all of you who plays stalker soup , any idea what the "Decoder Module" is for?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You backed off from the most hardcore and difficult experience you can experience in a stalker game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME BACK AND FACE THE CHALLENGE! YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though give the mod another try , especially with the current 1.0.9.5 where you can skip that sequence.Other that i have a question for all of you who plays stalker soup , any idea what the "Decoder Module" is for?


I think I'm true to Stalker series. I've played them all through a few times. I think rushing isn't part of being a stalker. Sneaking and getting kills from distance is the way for me. Also the game wouldn't fit on my SSD


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I think I'm true to Stalker series. I've played them all through a few times. I think rushing isn't part of being a stalker. Sneaking and getting kills from distance is the way for me. Also the game wouldn't fit on my SSD


Agreed. Sneaking around feels much more true to the game.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Agreed. Sneaking around feels much more true to the game.


Agreed. I'd actually like to see stealth more utilized in it. Enemies seem to have radar and they're dead accurate in pitch black conditions without nightvision. Maybe applying something like what Deus Ex does, though not to that extreme.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> For STALKER 2, my wishlist would include:
> - Larger, new areas to explore
> - New game engine or at least dramatically improved for Visuals, Stability, and still retain great Modability
> - New storyline (of course)
> Not much else to improve upon. Although Lost Alpha seems to be including those 2 wishes for the most part, at least it should be a massive map including all the areas we have seen so far across all the games. As for the stability and visuals, we shall see.


Yeah, so far it looks considerably better than vanilla SoC judging by the screenshots, but still worse than some SoC graphics mods I've seen.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You backed off from the most hardcore and difficult experience you can experience in a stalker game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME BACK AND FACE THE CHALLENGE! YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE!


Dat cave.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You know that above-ground Agroprom compound where you have to save Mole, and you fight the military for the first time? Behind that compound ('behind', relative to the entrance to the level itself, I think it's actually just beyond the western wall) there's a wooded area, and in that area, which is about 20 yards from teh back wall of the compound, you'll find a manhole cover that's the entrance to the agroprom underground level.
> The first time you found that entrance it was because Mole took you there, remember you fled the compound with him cause the choppers were coming after your rescued him? Same spot.
> Once you're down there, to get to Streloks hideout proper you have to climb into a hole in a wall and up a ladder. It's kinda hard to find. There's a nice weapon up there ... oh, and have fun with the Controller you'll soon be running into


Thanks for the response bro. I had already recieved a message to my inbox before how to go there, but thanks anyway.

The controller DID make me jumpy. I am loving this game so damn much. Cant wait for my new headset to arrive literally. Its gonna be awesome playing Stalker with much better headsets than the one ihave now.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> How is the player suppose to appreciate what the mods add, if they never experienced vanilla ? Dunno just seems silly to me.


You aren't SUPPOSED to know what you are and are not missing, if you want that, play Vanilla the SECOND time to see what isn't changed for the better. To me, it is about maximizing the experience the game has to offer. Each sequential play through reduces the intrigue, surprise and challenge of the experiences. You don't need to know what has changed if it all just works together and provides a better experience than Vanilla, which I think it does.


----------



## 95329

Is there any way to disable grenades for AIs in OGSE? I don't like them spamming grenades every time I get into a gunfight.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Is there any way to disable grenades for AIs in OGSE? I don't like them spamming grenades every time I get into a gunfight.


I am guessing changing the difficulty is the only way to alter that , or you could look into the gamefiles i guess , im sure there is also a configuration file that regulates what they spawn with that you can easily edit on notepad.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the response bro. I had already recieved a message to my inbox before how to go there, but thanks anyway.
> The controller DID make me jumpy. I am loving this game so damn much. Cant wait for my new headset to arrive literally. Its gonna be awesome playing Stalker with much better headsets than the one ihave now.


No problem, man.

Oh ... and you're loving it so much cause it's the best game of all time









Dunno how much further you've gotten from that point, but ... you're just barely getting started. You're in for much adventure and fun. I'm jealous of anyone playing SoC for the first time.

Oh, btw ... have fun in Lab X18 ... might wanna wait for the new cans to start that level ... and do it at night, preferably when you're home alone, with the lights off









And don't forget to watch out for the Meet The Guide quest, which you'll acquire on your way out of lab X16 (the 2nd underground lab, in Yantar). You need to follow that separate quest-line in order to be able to get the 'real' ending. Which you REALLY want to get as it's about 2 extra hours of play time and the other endings SUCK.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I am guessing changing the difficulty is the only way to alter that , or you could look into the gamefiles i guess , im sure there is also a configuration file that regulates what they spawn with that you can easily edit on notepad.


It's like Battlefield 2 Strike at Karkand beginning if you know what I mean







I play on veteran so I don't get oneshot by the bots. The problem with the grenades is that they throw them too accurately. If I take cover behind a tree or a corner I always get two or three grenades thrown at me


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I am guessing changing the difficulty is the only way to alter that , or you could look into the gamefiles i guess , im sure there is also a configuration file that regulates what they spawn with that you can easily edit on notepad.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Battlefield 2 Strike at Karkand beginning if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play on veteran so I don't get oneshot by the bots. The problem with the grenades is that they throw them too accurately. If I take cover behind a tree or a corner I always get two or three grenades thrown at me
Click to expand...

I found the folder for you : S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\gamedata\config\weapons (this is for stalkersoup , but im sure most mods have something simillar tot his) , just turn "npc = on" to "npc = off" for grenades.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I found the folder for you : S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\gamedata\config\weapons (this is for stalkersoup , but im sure most mods have something simillar tot his) , just turn "npc = on" to "npc = off" for grenades.


Thanks but in OGSE there isn't a weapons file







Rep to you anyways!







I will check the ogse forums for solution if I still need one. I've learned to dodge them but I still get occasional "*** grenade boom dead" moments which can get annoying if I forgot to quick save.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I found the folder for you : S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\gamedata\config\weapons (this is for stalkersoup , but im sure most mods have something simillar tot his) , just turn "npc = on" to "npc = off" for grenades.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but in OGSE there isn't a weapons file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to you anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check the ogse forums for solution if I still need one. I've learned to dodge them but I still get occasional "*** grenade boom dead" moments which can get annoying if I forgot to quick save.
Click to expand...

Good luck then.









Although i have to say i don't really have any problems with grenades even if they are thrown accurately , i usually am able to spot the big grenade icon on the top right and run away to safety before it gets me.This is especially true if the mod does not increase the explosion radius or explosive damage further away from the detonation zone because unless grenades land right at your feet , its very unlikely to kill you.

An alternative would be to stock up on impact artifacts as i believe they do decrease grenade damage to some extent.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Good luck then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i have to say i don't really have any problems with grenades even if they are thrown accurately , i usually am able to spot the big grenade icon on the top right and run away to safety before it gets me.This is especially true if the mod does not increase the explosion radius or explosive damage further away from the detonation zone because unless grenades land right at your feet , its very unlikely to kill you.
> An alternative would be to stock up on impact artifacts as i believe they do decrease grenade damage to some extent.


I just had a hilarious moment where I was caught by 6-10 bandits. They ALL threw a grenade at me, I just ran off and watched the grenade explosions laughing









The other thing that bothers me is that all military bases are practically impenetrable since they all have auto-turrets that kill me in a few seconds even though I have exoskeleton and some bullet cap artifacts. I don't know if I could sneak by them. I don't fancy getting into the military bases but they have some stashes which I'd love to check out.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Good luck then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i have to say i don't really have any problems with grenades even if they are thrown accurately , i usually am able to spot the big grenade icon on the top right and run away to safety before it gets me.This is especially true if the mod does not increase the explosion radius or explosive damage further away from the detonation zone because unless grenades land right at your feet , its very unlikely to kill you.
> An alternative would be to stock up on impact artifacts as i believe they do decrease grenade damage to some extent.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a hilarious moment where I was caught by 6-10 bandits. They ALL threw a grenade at me, I just ran off and watched the grenade explosions laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is that all military bases are practically impenetrable since they all have auto-turrets that kill me in a few seconds even though I have exoskeleton and some bullet cap artifacts. I don't know if I could sneak by them. I don't fancy getting into the military bases but they have some stashes which I'd love to check out.
Click to expand...

Yes , you can "sneak" by them(they can't turn their turrets 360 degrees as i have seen).If you run fast enough past them then you won't get shot , throw grenades from the back and they usually explode within 2 or 3 grenades.

A good idea would be to eliminate the guards by a distance so you don't get shot while running past.


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy Hell... this thread has seen quite a bit of activity lately.









I thought I would let it go for a bit to give myself something to do an you Stalkers been usin it like a chat room.









~Ceadder


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Holy Hell... this thread has seen quite a bit of activity lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would let it go for a bit to give myself something to do an you Stalkers been usin it like a chat room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


There are lots of stories yet to be told about in the zone.

Come , grab a Zone beer and a spot by the campfire , adventure awaits you S.T.A.L.K.E.R....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Good luck then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i have to say i don't really have any problems with grenades even if they are thrown accurately , i usually am able to spot the big grenade icon on the top right and run away to safety before it gets me.This is especially true if the mod does not increase the explosion radius or explosive damage further away from the detonation zone because unless grenades land right at your feet , its very unlikely to kill you.
> An alternative would be to stock up on impact artifacts as i believe they do decrease grenade damage to some extent.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a hilarious moment where I was caught by 6-10 bandits. They ALL threw a grenade at me, I just ran off and watched the grenade explosions laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is that all military bases are practically impenetrable since they all have auto-turrets that kill me in a few seconds even though I have exoskeleton and some bullet cap artifacts. I don't know if I could sneak by them. I don't fancy getting into the military bases but they have some stashes which I'd love to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , you can "sneak" by them(they can't turn their turrets 360 degrees as i have seen).If you run fast enough past them then you won't get shot , throw grenades from the back and they usually explode within 2 or 3 grenades.
> 
> A good idea would be to eliminate the guards by a distance so you don't get shot while running past.
Click to expand...

I'm letting this story stay in the open cause it's not much of a spoiler, just my tactics for getting loot early in Clear Sky.









The one in Clear Sky is a real pain in the crotch. I make a point of coming into the Cordon via the other way and then sneak up to the fence furthest away from the turrets and hang out where the fence meets the building. I then clear out those fools indiscriminately while they run into my bullets. I get lots of AK94s' that way. After I've cleared the compound I stash everything at the starting point of my raid and then make several trips to the camp Footlocker nearby. It's a good way of stocking up on ammo as well. Cause ammo for the AK isn't readily available until later in the game and I never sell the ammo. I stash it and take from it as necessary. First play through I made the mistake of selling the extra ammo to conserve weight. Then I was stuck running around out in the zone with the PPK and cheap ammo. Can be a real pain in tha crotch having to dodge Psuedo Dogs with nothing but your sidearm to keep you alive.









~Ceadder


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm letting this story stay in the open cause it's not much of a spoiler, just my tactics for getting loot early in Clear Sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in Clear Sky is a real pain in the crotch. I make a point of coming into the Cordon via the other way and then sneak up to the fence furthest away from the turrets and hang out where the fence meets the building. I then clear out those fools indiscriminately while they run into my bullets. I get lots of AK94s' that way. After I've cleared the compound I stash everything at the starting point of my raid and then make several trips to the camp Footlocker nearby. It's a good way of stocking up on ammo as well. Cause ammo for the AK isn't readily available until later in the game and I never sell the ammo. I stash it and take from it as necessary. First play through I made the mistake of selling the extra ammo to conserve weight. Then I was stuck running around out in the zone with the PPK and cheap ammo. Can be a real pain in tha crotch having to dodge Psuedo Dogs with nothing but your sidearm to keep you alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Been there, done that. One clip in the AK and a dozen monsters and a chimera between you and the duty base where the next trader is waiting can be frustrating experience. Solution: Run as fast as you can and drink a few energy drinks


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Been there, done that. One clip in the AK and a dozen monsters and a chimera between you and the duty base where the next trader is waiting can be frustrating experience. Solution: Run as fast as you can and drink a few energy drinks


Well, actually it doesn't really matter how much ammo you have...in certain mods its common to run into such a large group of mutants you just die unless you make a "run for your life!". Still remember in Priboy when I was hit by an emission around the Antenna Complex and when I got into shelters....there was like 1 controller and 2 dwarfs waiting for me. Its was kinda quick









Which is why I love mods. There are random events that make you lol, which never happen on the normal Stalker series.

PS: well...there was one moment. The damn chimera you have to kill in a side mission in COP is...hard, VERY hard. Still remeber last time I played the game modded I had no idea how to kill the beast and, to my surprise, a controller appeared and engaged the damn Chimera...and killed it









---

Any good mods for Clear Sky...that include a decent ballistic system? Seriously, the beginning of the game is sooooooooooooooooo frustrating I just wanted to rage-quit everytime I needed 2 clips to hit something at 10 feet


----------



## Faster_is_better

That Misery mod for CoP is pretty brutal. Died so many times so far, most of the time you pretty much get 1 or 2 hit by any mutant if you are wearing that starter cloak. Even with Sunrise suit Bloodsuckers will 2 hit you, the dogs or any other pack animals can take you down quick.

Pretty crazy. On top of the game being hard, It made my pc BSOD, lol hasn't done that in ages.

Speaking of grenades, little bandit camp I came upon, I was using a tree as cover, next thing explosion, screen goes red, You have lost to the Zone. They threw it right next to my foot, they got some good arms... I don't think they could even see me (line of sight) I was up a hill and they were down in a canal probably about 40m+ away! Cheaters


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> PS: well...there was one moment. The damn chimera you have to kill in a side mission in COP is...hard, VERY hard. Still remeber last time I played the game modded I had no idea how to kill the beast and, to my surprise, a controller appeared and engaged the damn Chimera...and killed it


I can't help but hear you say that in Flint's voice.

That is a tough fight though - out in the open at night with a Chimera. I tried to soften it up from the tower near the ventilation complex, but I think they programmed it to run away because every time I find a spot to snipe, it runs and hides behind the ventilation building until I come down wondering where it is. Ultimately I just popped an energy drink and coagulation drugs and waited for it to jump me. I used a fully modded eliminator, and basically run around like an idiot trying to sidestep its leap and get a shot off before it leaps again, sometimes running away and shooting as it approaches. 6 quick loads later, it was dead and I was bleeding profusely as my screen tints blue and I hear a sharp whine....

Run time. Crap, you haven't saved... but there is a controller, SHOULD you save?

The controller must be quasi scripted, because I've seen it at that fight about 3 times, once engaging the Chimera and dying, twice just walking by making my fight a PITA. Two snorks killed the Chimera one time, which makes me remember how dangerous the mutants are in this game. The Chimera fights typically end after their first successful attack, unless you have taken an energy drink and mash medkit and sprint before it can leap again.

That Chimera fight challenges me more than the three Glitched Burers later on.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That Misery mod for CoP is pretty brutal. Died so many times so far, most of the time you pretty much get 1 or 2 hit by any mutant if you are wearing that starter cloak. Even with Sunrise suit Bloodsuckers will 2 hit you, the dogs or any other pack animals can take you down quick.
> 
> Pretty crazy. On top of the game being hard, It made my pc BSOD, lol hasn't done that in ages.
> 
> Speaking of grenades, little bandit camp I came upon, I was using a tree as cover, next thing explosion, screen goes red, You have lost to the Zone. They threw it right next to my foot, they got some good arms... I don't think they could even see me (line of sight) I was up a hill and they were down in a canal probably about 40m+ away! Cheaters


That's no cheat! Their stalker senses were probably tingling!


----------



## brettjv

The trick to the chimera fight in CoP seems to be to make good use of the chain link fence that's nearby, since it can't jump through the fence


----------



## Aparition

I battled that Chimera about the same, tried fighting it from atop the tower - mind you it was POURING RAIN - so I was "stalking" the thing with 20 meters visibility ...epic.

I ended up near the side hill, ran for my life up it and the Chimera had a very hard time navigating around the cliff corner near the landing pad concrete building and where I was atop of the hill.

It really does hide!
I didn't know those snorks were going to fight the Chimera? I shot them from a distance before they got even near me.
I am currently working on a Misery play-through right now









As far as grenade ranges, the AI has a distance calculation for grenades. Long range they won't throw grenades, medium when you are behind any cover they will grenade spam, and close range they won't throw grenades. If you can keep out of that medium engagement range you will have far less problems with grenades - easier said then done in confined locations though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I battled that Chimera about the same, tried fighting it from atop the tower - mind you it was POURING RAIN - so I was "stalking" the thing with 20 meters visibility ...epic.
> 
> I ended up near the side hill, ran for my life up it and the Chimera had a very hard time navigating around the cliff corner near the landing pad concrete building and where I was atop of the hill.
> 
> It really does hide!
> I didn't know those snorks were going to fight the Chimera? I shot them from a distance before they got even near me.
> I am currently working on a Misery play-through right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as grenade ranges, the AI has a distance calculation for grenades. Long range they won't throw grenades, medium when you are behind any cover they will grenade spam, and close range they won't throw grenades. If you can keep out of that medium engagement range you will have far less problems with grenades - easier said then done in confined locations though.


I think I just need to investigate the last chopper at the minefield before I can progress to Pripyat. Although I can't remember how to get passed the mines, I do remember a herd of mutants ran into it once but I'm not sure if that's how to get in or not. I'll figure it out eventually I suppose. (I have played through CoP once before, long time ago).

I got ambushed by some Mercs, I had forgot about that from the first playthrough. It was actually more interesting the first time because an Emmission just started when they jumped me that time. They all went and hid in a corner in that same building, I had to sprint past them into another room while the emmission was happening, it was the only way to survive lol. They dropped me some nice stuff though









Still not sure if I want to buy or find an exosuit though, they are pretty handy. Misery makes it a bit harder to justify spending tons of money, it's much more useful in this mod. Basic supplies cost a lot.


----------



## chia233

ho ho ho! Look what i found!











Stalker parkour!


----------



## Aparition

Its a good thing that suit is full of holes otherwise it would be somewhat rotted from all rain sitting on that roof out in the open.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> ho ho ho! Look what i found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalker parkour!


You get a lot of spaces for artifacts in that mod. Also what's the deal with that finger in your inventory?

I can't tell by your screen but if NS/People Soup has the artifact transmutation that OL had, that would be epic. That was a really awesome feature in OL. Sure you could make some OP artifacts, but it was still great









Actually I think i have like 4, +600% health artifacts on my OL game, so I have a decent amount of HP...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You get a lot of spaces for artifacts in that mod. Also what's the deal with that finger in your inventory?
> 
> I can't tell by your screen but if NS/People Soup has the artifact transmutation that OL had, that would be epic. That was a really awesome feature in OL. Sure you could make some OP artifacts, but it was still great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think i have like 4, +600% health artifacts on my OL game, so I have a decent amount of HP...


It is to show my hate for the military more my dear. :3 (no not really)

Yes , i think they have all the artifact mods from OL plus some though its pretty difficult to find the right one due to stalker soup tripling the amount of anomalies there are in the game.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I can't help but hear you say that in Flint's voice.
> That is a tough fight though - out in the open at night with a Chimera. I tried to soften it up from the tower near the ventilation complex, but I think they programmed it to run away because every time I find a spot to snipe, it runs and hides behind the ventilation building until I come down wondering where it is. Ultimately I just popped an energy drink and coagulation drugs and waited for it to jump me. I used a fully modded eliminator, and basically run around like an idiot trying to sidestep its leap and get a shot off before it leaps again, sometimes running away and shooting as it approaches. 6 quick loads later, it was dead and I was bleeding profusely as my screen tints blue and I hear a sharp whine....
> Run time. Crap, you haven't saved... but there is a controller, SHOULD you save?
> The controller must be quasi scripted, because I've seen it at that fight about 3 times, once engaging the Chimera and dying, twice just walking by making my fight a PITA. Two snorks killed the Chimera one time, which makes me remember how dangerous the mutants are in this game. The Chimera fights typically end after their first successful attack, unless you have taken an energy drink and mash medkit and sprint before it can leap again.
> That Chimera fight challenges me more than the three Glitched Burers later on.


Nah, the trick for Glitched burers is:

a) Drop everything you have. Remember: artifacts ara invisible in COP unless you have a detector (yay, I thought I lost all of mine the first time







).
b) Take some energy drinks or stamina drugs.
c) Take out your knife.
d) Run in like you mean it, Rambo Style, and stab them to death.
...
e) Done.

Seriously. First time I wanted to hit my screen. I was like 70% weight loaded (like always, I tend to carry everything I need for every situation...) and I couldn't even enter the depot. As soon as I showed up, a big barrel was flying towards me, my stamina went nowhere and I'd even use my weapons. It was one of the most frustrating battles I ever had in Stalker, because I wasn't funny. I had to wait until those damn dwarfs chilled out so I could drop a few bullets to them, but of no avail.

On the second play-through I thought I'd change my tactics...and it works. Just try not to make too much noise when you are inside the depot. Drop everything by the door then run directly in, and its very easy (they seem very soft cause they die soon with the knife)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> It is to show my hate for the military more my dear. :3 (no not really)
> Yes , i think they have all the artifact mods from OL plus some though its pretty difficult to find the right one due to stalker soup tripling the amount of anomalies there are in the game.


Which mode did you say you were playing? Could you please post the link again? If it is an NS variant...is there any chance I can avoid the cave? Its the most boring feature they could have ever put on a game, seriously, I was lost in there for hours the first time I played, 'till I got bored and found a save game that allowed me to skip it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> It is to show my hate for the military more my dear. :3 (no not really)
> Yes , i think they have all the artifact mods from OL plus some though its pretty difficult to find the right one due to stalker soup tripling the amount of anomalies there are in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Which mode did you say you were playing? Could you please post the link again? If it is an NS variant...is there any chance I can avoid the cave? Its the most boring feature they could have ever put on a game, seriously, I was lost in there for hours the first time I played, 'till I got bored and found a save game that allowed me to skip it.
Click to expand...

It looks like some version of NS from the inventory screen, that's how I guessed. Hmm I have heard a few things about the beginning being rough, what's the deal with that? Also heard that people had a way to skip it, whether that is through some downloaded saves or what, I'm not sure.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Which mode did you say you were playing? Could you please post the link again? If it is an NS variant...is there any chance I can avoid the cave? Its the most boring feature they could have ever put on a game, seriously, I was lost in there for hours the first time I played, 'till I got bored and found a save game that allowed me to skip it.


I swear you people never have the tendency to search though the previous pages of this thread to get your answers.







(i swear i said it at least within the last 15 pages or so[okay Section-9 posted that , but on Page 201 literally 2 posts above yours i have already posted the link to this mod])

But okay , since you asked nicely , it was Stalker soup , look for post #3 for a managed edition that is being done by tecnobacon and DKZ which is the one i am playing right now.In the new version there is a way to skip the cave scene entirely without using saves (i think its esc , F2 , look for the teleporter function) by typing 'escape' into the command.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Nah, the trick for Glitched burers is:
> 
> a) Drop everything you have. Remember: artifacts ara invisible in COP unless you have a detector (yay, I thought I lost all of mine the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> b) Take some energy drinks or stamina drugs.
> c) Take out your knife.
> d) Run in like you mean it, Rambo Style, and stab them to death.
> ...
> e) Done.
> 
> Seriously. First time I wanted to hit my screen. I was like 70% weight loaded (like always, I tend to carry everything I need for every situation...) and I couldn't even enter the depot. As soon as I showed up, a big barrel was flying towards me, my stamina went nowhere and I'd even use my weapons. It was one of the most frustrating battles I ever had in Stalker, because I wasn't funny. I had to wait until those damn dwarfs chilled out so I could drop a few bullets to them, but of no avail.
> 
> On the second play-through I thought I'd change my tactics...and it works. Just try not to make too much noise when you are inside the depot. Drop everything by the door then run directly in, and its very easy (they seem very soft cause they die soon with the knife)


I just did this part last night, knife only worked a charm! I tried the old fashioned way first just to see how hard they are, I put about 2-3 clips of pistol ammo (16rd clips) into the face of one, then some shotgun rounds too before it died, then I was at low health. I was standing over the body of one, the other one hiding behind the train had lifted up a big bottle above my head, but he wasn't throwing it. So I was like hmm, well that didn't work, moved 1" and he smashed it into my head insta dead lol.

2nd round I went melee, dropped the first one real quick with almost no damage, then ran to the next, he got 1 good swipe on me but he went down easy also.

To bad I didn't get the full $5k reward, since Misery reduced some of those bonuses.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I just bought a brand new copy of SoC so I can build it a shrine and cherish it forever.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> I just bought a brand new copy of SoC so I can build it a shrine and cherish it forever.


My first copy of the game I bought from a member here, just the ShoC CD and a paper sleeve with key on back. Still have it actually







I ended up buying the whole collection through Steam and D2D after that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> I just bought a brand new copy of SoC so I can build it a shrine and cherish it forever.


Wise idea to those who don't have a disc copy, since Lost Alpha may require it. A downloadable version would be nice though... and is still a possibility.


----------



## Section-9

*This arrived yesterday so excited!







*










*My S.T.A.L.K.E.R. shrine is growing.*


----------



## sepheroth003

In the new PC Gamer Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl got 36th of top 100 games of all time.


----------



## Kevlo

Awesome game box


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah that copy of CoP is hawt. I might by that one to hahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> In the new PC Gamer Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl got 36th of top 100 games of all time.


Thats awesome. The recognition is well deserved.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone know of a bug in CoP where if you tell one of the friendly stalkers to "follow you" it corrupts the save? Not sure if this was in CoP vanilla, since I'm using Misery mod. As far as I can tell this is the only thing different that I have done, when I load up saves after I invited some stalkers to follow me, the game crashes.

Just a warning for everyone else, I guess it is just meant to be when in the Zone you must survive Alone


----------



## Aparition

No idea about the corrupt save... I don't normally ask stalkers to follow me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No idea about the corrupt save... I don't normally ask stalkers to follow me.


That's my best guess as to the cause, since I load up a save before that and it works. I suppose it could be where I saved, in front of an anomalous cave. When I get back to that point, I'll try another save and see if it messes up again at the same spot.

Edit: Saved at the same spot and it worked fine, pretty sure that was the issue.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Faster_is_better

STALKER (styled) F2P MMO?

Fallen Earth

Looks kinda interesting. lol wow from that video there are quite a few similarities...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> STALKER (styled) F2P MMO?
> Fallen Earth
> Looks kinda interesting. lol wow from that video there are quite a few similarities...


Na that has been around for a number of years. I think it was more based on Fallout than anything else.
I hear mix thoughts about it, good if you like Fallout type atmosphere and low player population.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Na that has been around for a number of years. I think it was more based on Fallout than anything else.
> I hear mix thoughts about it, good if you like Fallout type atmosphere and low player population.


It has some of the worst controls of any game I've ever played. It's as bad as the worst console ports, but it is a PC exclusive.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Na that has been around for a number of years. I think it was more based on Fallout than anything else.
> I hear mix thoughts about it, good if you like Fallout type atmosphere and low player population.
> 
> 
> 
> It has some of the worst controls of any game I've ever played. It's as bad as the worst console ports, but it is a PC exclusive.
Click to expand...

Ya I watched a few gameplay videos, one was the tutorial and the key bindings associated with the actions were completely whack. Probably able to change them but by default they were crazy lol

Looks like it came out in 09, but just recently went F2P a few months ago. Just noticed it on Steam is why I brought it up.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya I watched a few gameplay videos, one was the tutorial and the key bindings associated with the actions were completely whack. Probably able to change them but by default they were crazy lol
> Looks like it came out in 09, but just recently went F2P a few months ago. Just noticed it on Steam is why I brought it up.


I tried going back and checking it out when it went f2p. The gameplay itself was still horrible. Not sure if some of the bugs were still there. There was a bug where a dead body would randomly fly like 30 feet high and 15 feet away if you walked near it. That was more entertaining than the gameplay was.


----------



## Aparition

I think you want to look at STALKER : Online






Some people have gotten it to run from the US though it looks horribly Alpha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think you want to look at STALKER : Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have gotten it to run from the US though it looks horribly Alpha


Ya I ran into some of those vids on youtube also, looked so terrible lol.

Man the exosuit is expensive + upgrades in misery. I think I just dropped about 40k in upgrades on it, and the suit itself was 60k. Now I'm running scientist missions for quick cash to finish upgrading the tier 2 upgrades.


----------



## chia233

Stalker does not seem to like crossfire.









Edit: Anyone getting negative scaling on this game with crossfire?


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Stalker does not seem to like crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Anyone getting negative scaling on this game with crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> No troubles here , but i do not know what negative scaling is either?
Click to expand...

Game runs slower with 2 cards than 1.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Ooops , told a bit of a fib chia233 , look at page #205 and #206 (#103 logged in , thats weird), the pictures show the fraps count , click on them to see the top right hand side numbers , then the vids is that same spot on #206 but no fraps count as when i converted them the fps numbers got removed? by movie maker , i recall a bit better now , just cruising around with not much happening its around 160/170 .
> 
> I did read somewhere ages ago that fraps is not accurate in stalker , but i dunno if it is or ain't .
> 
> But i tell ya what , better than SOC/CS/COP with a 3.8ghz old P4 with a AGP card , everything on medium , and still having to play catchup with the screen , and crashes with bright lights (those ball of light things that chuck things at you) it was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before that a AMD 3.6 and pci card everything on low and still playing catchup! , S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ended up costing me a bit of financial hardship , still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can get it sorted out.


Well , on stalker soup it did double my frames at times , but the fluctuation is crazy , from 28 frames to 120 frames(for example there is a notable increase in stutter when you get out of Sid's bunker compared to 1 card and it remains that way going through the rookie village where as the stutter stops if i didn't crossfire.Although it may just be the game offloading too much into my vram) , i may have to rollback to 10.10 since those drivers are still the most stable for my 5850s.I have read somewhere that 5850s don't crossfire well though , maybe that's the problem im facing.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Laurifer

add me to the list!

Can't wait for Stalker 2!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Well , on stalker soup it did double my frames at times , but the fluctuation is crazy , from 28 frames to 120 frames(for example there is a notable increase in stutter when you get out of Sid's bunker compared to 1 card and it remains that way going through the rookie village where as the stutter stops if i didn't crossfire.Although it may just be the game offloading too much into my vram) , i may have to rollback to 10.10 since those drivers are still the most stable for my 5850s.I have read somewhere that 5850s don't crossfire well though , maybe that's the problem im facing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i see , 28 is a bit slow aye , i'll guess and type you have looked everywhere on the net , i just did a quick look and noticed drivers seemed the main issue , have you seen the site that mentions 9.12 version and that was from a 10.? version .
Click to expand...

I have downloaded catalyst 10.10 but MSIafterburner still shows that i have 8.14 video drivers and now i can't change the values for core or memory clock..

Edit:Well , nothing a BSOD won't fix.I guess its a bug in MSI that shows the "base" drivers because i have clearly installed 8.7x drivers from 10.10

Other than that , performance seems to be better now , though it would be nice if you gave me that link to that website at least so i dont have to test the driver one by one to find the right video driver.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## brettjv

5850's in Crossfire are a great setup, and they scale very nicely in general. However, they do struggle in Stalker CoP at certain parts of the game. That's what I had when CoP came out, and what I first played it on ... they had lots of inexplicable frame drops (like inside Skadovsk) where the usage would be low, along with the FPS being low.

Which is always frustrating, although usually just indicative of bugged coding or crappy implementation of some effect ... but that's a big reason why I switched to my current SLI 470's setup. They do a much better job of maintaining steady FPS in CoP.

I think the issue is actually related to SSAO ... if memory serves, if you turn that off (or maybe just down) you should see a steady 60 at all times. Also, might try only running 2xAA instead of 4x if you aren't already.

Think I played Complete SoC on them as well, but don't recall them struggling at ALL to run that, maxed, at 1920x1200.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> 5850's in Crossfire are a great setup, and they scale very nicely in general. However, they do struggle in Stalker CoP at certain parts of the game. That's what I had when CoP came out, and what I first played it on ... they had lots of inexplicable frame drops (like inside Skadovsk) where the usage would be low, along with the FPS being low.
> 
> Which is always frustrating, although usually just indicative of bugged coding or crappy implementation of some effect ... but that's a big reason why I switched to my current SLI 470's setup. They do a much better job of maintaining steady FPS in CoP.
> 
> I think the issue is actually related to SSAO ... if memory serves, if you turn that off (or maybe just down) you should see a steady 60 at all times. Also, might try only running 2xAA instead of 4x if you aren't already.
> 
> Think I played Complete SoC on them as well, but don't recall them struggling at ALL to run that, maxed, at 1920x1200.


Well maybe my setup is cursed to forever run on 775/1000 because anything higher than that will cause the video drivers to crash (or 10.10 in particular , BSOD) when playing video and video only .Not that they particularly scale well either , on shogun 2 i was maybe getting a 2-8fps increase on average but it still chuggs on the same framerate when it comes to big battles or seiges.

Note that my cards are first batch ref. PCBs (rev 2.1 i think) that are not the cost cutting ones they manufactured later which should give me better OC instead of...you know , just crashing.

Edit: Hey what do you know , i should have googled my answer long ago.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

I am currently playing SoC. I have the Stalker Complete 2009 mod however I want to uninstall it. The reasoin is that I am going to play the game in 3Dvision, but the mod makes it unplayable due to the texture pack.

1-) Can i remove the stalker complete 2009 mod and continue my game?

2-) Even better, Can i just remove the textures?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Just copy your save files and reinstall. Id imagine that would be the easiest way

To keep the textures your gonna have to manually place them in gamedata/textures


----------



## Faster_is_better

That railgun is a beat in CoP. Not sure if the stats changed with the Misery mod, but it 1 hit the Dwarves, made that fight no fight at all lol. To bad it weighs a ton and ammo costs a fortune.

Also for some reason the Chimera is really weak to knives in this mod (maybe vanilla to?) Not that it's easy to knife one, but it only takes 2 shots. They get to easily caught on things and stuck so that makes them easy to knife sometimes...


----------



## Bluemustang

Hey guys, playing SoC and I just found the first SVD and I'm unsure if I should drop my VSS for it, what do you guys think?
The ammo weighs less than that of the vss so that's nice, but I'm not sure how scarce it's going to be moving forward. I'm kinda leaning towards keeping the vss.


----------



## Section-9

Lost Alpha Gameplay video that was posted today, short but sweet.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hey guys, playing SoC and I just found the first SVD and I'm unsure if I should drop my VSS for it, what do you guys think?
> The ammo weighs less than that of the vss so that's nice, but I'm not sure how scarce it's going to be moving forward. I'm kinda leaning towards keeping the vss.


SVD ammo isnt exactly common, but its not super-rare either.

Really, pick whatever you want. thats half the fun


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Just copy your save files and reinstall. Id imagine that would be the easiest way
> To keep the textures your gonna have to manually place them in gamedata/textures


Pretty sure complete mod saves will NOT work without complete installed. If you want to remove the textures, you may be able to simply delete the texture directories - unless it has been modified, the game will use vanilla textures when there is nothing to use in their place within the gamedata directory.

If you need the vanilla textures, use the Clear Sky unpacker to unpack the COP resources and you'll have a vanilla texture pack. Although, complete is pretty involved, and i wouldn't be surprised if even replacing textures may break something.

CS unpacker:
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Clear_Sky_Game_Database_Unpacker;93774


----------



## Aparition

For CoP I was running into so odd FPS issues on my GTX 470. I installed the latest drivers with a clean installation and my FPS would be as low as 20 and as high as 85.
I disabled Multi-threading in Nvidia Panel and that fixed my FPS issue for me. I stay at around a min of 40 fps now and average around 60.

I still get random fps drops from texture loads and such but those are brief and infrequent.
I am playing Misery mod 1920x1080 resolution. DX11 Enhanced with max settings. 2xAA. SSAO on low, Sun on Medium, HBAO mode.

God rays kill fps.


----------



## 95329

Old Good Stalker Evolution started crashing a lot when I went underground to the labs to get some documents. That section is unplayable because every little thing crashes the game


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Old Good Stalker Evolution started crashing a lot when I went underground to the labs to get some documents. That section is unplayable because every little thing crashes the game


Did you figure anything out? I was planning on running through that mod probably next, I would hate to be cut down partway through the game with a crash like that.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you figure anything out? I was planning on running through that mod probably next, I would hate to be cut down partway through the game with a crash like that.


Autosave fixed it. But once I used quick save and loaded it, the game started crashing again. So you will just need to play the labs through without loading any quicksaves


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you figure anything out? I was planning on running through that mod probably next, I would hate to be cut down partway through the game with a crash like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Autosave fixed it. But once I used quick save and loaded it, the game started crashing again. So you will just need to play the labs through without loading any quicksaves
Click to expand...

Ah good, I tend to do manual saves about every 5-10 min in STALKER in case I run into game breaking bugs I should be able to go back before the bug at least.. Just "finished" CoP Misery, now I plan to scour the world a bit more, see if I can find any of the unique guns I'm missing, and generally attempt to become OP


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Aparition

That gameplay is so old! Can't wait to see what the release looks like.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Mmmmm should be great to come back to the ShoC map (expanded). CoP just doesn't have enough space to roam and only 3 areas.

For anyone who has CoP with Misery mod, have any idea how to fix my knife? A dwarf took it out of my hands and when I grabbed it back, it won't work now. Can't switch to it.


----------



## chia233

ohhhhhhhh









http://www.moddb.com/mods/oblivion-lost-lost-beta/downloads/oblivion-lost-lost-beta


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Mmmmm should be great to come back to the ShoC map (expanded). CoP just doesn't have enough space to roam and only 3 areas.
> For anyone who has CoP with Misery mod, have any idea how to fix my knife? A dwarf took it out of my hands and when I grabbed it back, it won't work now. Can't switch to it.


Try dropping it and all of your gear then picking up the knife, then the rest of your gear. Never had the knife taken out of my hands before.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Mmmmm should be great to come back to the ShoC map (expanded). CoP just doesn't have enough space to roam and only 3 areas.
> For anyone who has CoP with Misery mod, have any idea how to fix my knife? A dwarf took it out of my hands and when I grabbed it back, it won't work now. Can't switch to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try dropping it and all of your gear then picking up the knife, then the rest of your gear. Never had the knife taken out of my hands before.
Click to expand...

I can't drop it again, Misery mod makes it so you have a knife in your inventory that stays there, its not supposed to leave. I can pick up additional knives that are dropped but they have to be equipped in the hands, so not sure if its totally broke or what.


----------



## Aparition

I think it is a bug then







The regular knife isn't supposed to be able to be removed.


----------



## Section-9

Today marks the five year anniversary (EU) of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, good hunting!


----------



## _02

Re-finished COP less than 2 weeks ago, already want to replay SOC <3


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

For some reason I cant get into CoP. Everytime I play it I find myself just wanting to play SoC


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> For some reason I cant get into CoP. Everytime I play it I find myself just wanting to play SoC


I think SoC has more beginning direction than CoP. CoP your just plopped into the map with markers. This openness is ok but I think it makes getting invested a little more time consuming.

SoC you start out with direct interaction with the main plot, which I think grabs the player and gives more direction, making it easier to become invested.


----------



## Section-9

Shadow of Chernobyl is still king of the series.


----------



## Faster_is_better

ShoC definitely my favorite of the series. I think i'm about done with CoP: Misery, I planned to go back through and look for all the stashes and hidden guns that I may have missed but I'm not really finding anything more. Supposedly there were 40 new guns added, I'm pretty sure I must be missing at least 10, but maybe not. I should probably count or look them up and see. Not much else to do except collect stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

SoC is my favorite as well, mainly due to the story and locations. CoP is definitely the second best and does have many improvements over SoC, such as weapon upgrading, faction interactions/side quests, free roam (although this gets boring in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.), etc.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

They story of SoC is so under-rated. I often hear people talk negatively of the story when it seems the real problem is the story telling. The story itself is phenomenal.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> They story of SoC is so under-rated. I often hear people talk negatively of the story when it seems the real problem is the story telling. The story itself is phenomenal.


Agreed. So many important entries are recorded in the journal, which most people seem to ignore. It also doesn't help that the majority of players get one of the 5 bad endings, so the nature of the Zone and Marked One's past are never revealed to them.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Agreed. So many important entries are recorded in the journal, which most people seem to ignore. It also doesn't help that the majority of players get one of the 5 bad endings, so the nature of the Zone and Marked One's past are never revealed to them.


My first ending was the Wealth one. I thought that was cool... went back and tried for a different one, then again. I thought that really was the end of the game, and then I saw online talks of the True ending and I was shocked, replayed the final chapter that night, it was amazing.

When I found the area you needed to go I literally said " What the Hell... where does this door go?"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Agreed. So many important entries are recorded in the journal, which most people seem to ignore. It also doesn't help that the majority of players get one of the 5 bad endings, so the nature of the Zone and Marked One's past are never revealed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> My first ending was the Wealth one. I thought that was cool... went back and tried for a different one, then again. I thought that really was the end of the game, and then I saw online talks of the True ending and I was shocked, replayed the final chapter that night, it was amazing.
> 
> When I found the area you needed to go I literally said " What the Hell... where does this door go?"
Click to expand...

ha, I think that's how I ended up on my first playthrough. I got the raining gold ending, thought that was the end too and discovered there was more...


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah I did the same thing and that's the beauty of the game to me and why it stands out. For a moment you were fooled by the zone. haahaha so awesome.


----------



## prava

I'm so pissed right now...

...I installed the Warmongers mod for Stalker CS (it sounded pretty nice overall) but...to no avail. Every save game that I create gets corrupted and, thus, no way you can play it.

Then, I go and install Tecnobacons Stalker SOUP but...can't even get to the menu, the Xray engine crahses just after the videos...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Yeah I did the same thing and that's the beauty of the game to me and why it stands out. For a moment you were fooled by the zone. haahaha so awesome.


I got the true ending on my first playthrough.









Had some pretty exhilarating moments waiting in the dark valley "safe house" for the midnight blowout to finish so i can haul all my loot back to cordon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I'm so pissed right now...
> 
> ...I installed the Warmongers mod for Stalker CS (it sounded pretty nice overall) but...to no avail. Every save game that I create gets corrupted and, thus, no way you can play it.
> 
> Then, I go and install Tecnobacons Stalker SOUP but...can't even get to the menu, the Xray engine crahses just after the videos...


You need the modified XrEngine.dll from the options folder.


----------



## prava

It seems the game just needed administrator permissions to work properly









Now, I skipped the cave...but have all the good stuff onto me. So...my moral is pushing me to keep it, but it wouldn't be fair so I'll just sell it (at least the mini-gun and exo, hehe), although I won't be equipping any of those superb artifacts, or maybe just one of those anti-rad to be able to lurk for artifacts safely.

BTW, there are many weird things I don't understand:

a) Artifacts give you radiation even when not equipped?

b) There seems to be some "outfits" (from the sellers description, don't have money to try) that sit on top of the real ones and give you more...place?! or something?

---

It keeps corrupting my save games. I go out of the cave and can't load cause it gets crashing. I hate the mods that are so prone to bugs...
















PS: also, when I use the artifact container they give me to go find and artifact it disappears when I use it. If I remember correctly on NS It opened up so you could place an artifact in there


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> It seems the game just needed administrator permissions to work properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I skipped the cave...but have all the good stuff onto me. So...my moral is pushing me to keep it, but it wouldn't be fair so I'll just sell it (at least the mini-gun and exo, hehe), although I won't be equipping any of those superb artifacts, or maybe just one of those anti-rad to be able to lurk for artifacts safely.
> 
> BTW, there are many weird things I don't understand:
> 
> a) Artifacts give you radiation even when not equipped?
> 
> b) There seems to be some "outfits" (from the sellers description, don't have money to try) that sit on top of the real ones and give you more...place?! or something?
> 
> ---
> 
> It keeps corrupting my save games. I go out of the cave and can't load cause it gets crashing. I hate the mods that are so prone to bugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: also, when I use the artifact container they give me to go find and artifact it disappears when I use it. If I remember correctly on NS It opened up so you could place an artifact in there


You shouldn't be able to take anything that has been given to you in the beginning of that level out to the "real world" so it may be a bug there.

a)That is a feature of the game , you have to buy containers to reduce/negate the radiation they are given out.

b)Im not sure what you are talking about , perhaps its the millitary vest? That thing does nothing but to show you the ammunition supplies you have for your currently held gun and the amount of medkits you have.

To use the artifact container you have to double click the box which will open up a menu for you to pick the artifacts that you want to put in.

My version of stalker soup is running fine by the way , maybe start a new game and use the 'escape' function to get out from the cave? That way it will rule out any compatibility issue ; also try to start a new game before loading one to let the game generate.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You shouldn't be able to take anything that has been given to you in the beginning of that level out to the "real world" so it may be a bug there.
> a)That is a feature of the game , you have to buy containers to reduce/negate the radiation they are given out.
> b)Im not sure what you are talking about , perhaps its the millitary vest? That thing does nothing but to show you the ammunition supplies you have for your currently held gun and the amount of medkits you have.
> To use the artifact container you have to double click the box which will open up a menu for you to pick the artifacts that you want to put in.
> My version of stalker soup is running fine by the way , maybe start a new game and use the 'escape' function to get out from the cave? That way it will rule out any compatibility issue ; also try to start a new game before loading one to let the game generate.


Containers worked fine in the NS version I downloaded some time ago. You double-clicked on it and you place the artifacts in there. The problem is that it doesn't work now: i double click on the one I'm given and it just disappears, as if it were a consumable item









Also, I skipped the cave mission by "teleporting" out...but if I save once I'm back at the cordon it crashes every time I try to load, and it drives me mad because it shouldn't...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You shouldn't be able to take anything that has been given to you in the beginning of that level out to the "real world" so it may be a bug there.
> a)That is a feature of the game , you have to buy containers to reduce/negate the radiation they are given out.
> b)Im not sure what you are talking about , perhaps its the millitary vest? That thing does nothing but to show you the ammunition supplies you have for your currently held gun and the amount of medkits you have.
> To use the artifact container you have to double click the box which will open up a menu for you to pick the artifacts that you want to put in.
> My version of stalker soup is running fine by the way , maybe start a new game and use the 'escape' function to get out from the cave? That way it will rule out any compatibility issue ; also try to start a new game before loading one to let the game generate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Containers worked fine in the NS version I downloaded some time ago. You double-clicked on it and you place the artifacts in there. The problem is that it doesn't work now: i double click on the one I'm given and it just disappears, as if it were a consumable item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I skipped the cave mission by "teleporting" out...but if I save once I'm back at the cordon it crashes every time I try to load, and it drives me mad because it shouldn't...
Click to expand...

Disappears? You should get a menu with 8 slots(assuming the one you were given) and the things that you can put below the slots.Well , then try finishing the cave without teleporting out and see if you still get those crashes.If you don't want to deal with the difficulty you can always enable godmode using the file in the options folder and do it that way because i've never used it to escape the cave and it didn't corrupt my save once i get out so try that.


----------



## prava

Nah, its not the difficulty of the cave what bothers me...I killed everything in there the first time I tried but I got stuck for hours trying to solve it. Its just a cumbersome useless thing and thus why I don't like it.

I'll try to teleport somewhere else and get back to see if I fix it...but this random bugs give me hell









----

BTW, any chance you'd have a saved game just right after the cave? It seems somebody else is having the same problem so I may have to do it the right way


----------



## prava

OK, game seems to work fine now...now I only need to figure out how to improve game loading times as even quick-loads take ages and it should be much much quicker (and I need it cause I get killed by shotguns at 20 meters away from a simple bandit


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> OK, game seems to work fine now...now I only need to figure out how to improve game loading times as even quick-loads take ages and it should be much much quicker (and I need it cause I get killed by shotguns at 20 meters away from a simple bandit


Some mods just take forever to load. The best way to improve the loading time is to install the game and mod on an SSD. That mod sounds like more trouble than it's worth...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> OK, game seems to work fine now...now I only need to figure out how to improve game loading times as even quick-loads take ages and it should be much much quicker (and I need it cause I get killed by shotguns at 20 meters away from a simple bandit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mods just take forever to load. The best way to improve the loading time is to install the game and mod on an SSD. That mod sounds like more trouble than it's worth...
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be a really good mod, although it has its issues. If you can get it to run well, its worth it. I'm waiting for a more stable release for it before I jump in.

So It seems that CoP: Misery mod, when you lose your knife it drops like anything else, and you just pick it back up. But there is a knife icon in your inventory that is there regardless, so when I thought I had grabbed my knife I actually hadn't. Dunno where I lost it now and I think some Stalkers might have picked it up by now.

Also found a way to get around the BSOD issue when loading the game, start loading the save, then alt tab out of game, let the game load itself and just wait on desktop, seemed to work for me. Pretty sure its a mem issue, possibly not enough or some sort of bug in the engine that makes it BSOD. Tends to happen when you save with a lot of npc's around.

If anyone knows a console command to add a knife back that would be sweet


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Some mods just take forever to load. The best way to improve the loading time is to install the game and mod on an SSD. That mod sounds like more trouble than it's worth...


I have Stalkersoup installed in my 2 x Crucial C300 raid 0, so I believe its as good as it gets








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's supposed to be a really good mod, although it has its issues. If you can get it to run well, its worth it. I'm waiting for a more stable release for it before I jump in.
> So It seems that CoP: Misery mod, when you lose your knife it drops like anything else, and you just pick it back up. But there is a knife icon in your inventory that is there regardless, so when I thought I had grabbed my knife I actually hadn't. Dunno where I lost it now and I think some Stalkers might have picked it up by now.
> Also found a way to get around the BSOD issue when loading the game, start loading the save, then alt tab out of game, let the game load itself and just wait on desktop, seemed to work for me. Pretty sure its a mem issue, possibly not enough or some sort of bug in the engine that makes it BSOD. Tends to happen when you save with a lot of npc's around.
> If anyone knows a console command to add a knife back that would be sweet


Tell me about it, lol, somehow I lost the knife but never realised I did. I was very pissed cause I thought there was a bug or something (I never use the knife except for burers...and, when I was up to kill them, I thought the game was bugged because I couldn't use my knife although I had plenty in my inventory.

Later on I found it, somehow, into the "scar" anomaly in the first map. I got in there looking for artifacts and I found it







don't even know how it got there in the first place, but nevermind...

---

Mind you, Soup has been "friendly" this afternoon and hasn't given me big issues. Adding -noprefetch on the control line the game loads faster, so it seems good for now. In the end, it seems there is no way to skip the damn cave...but funny enough I found the exit just roaming around on the first 5 minutes (lucky me!).

After that, I'm on a trading spree still at cordon, looking for artifacts that I trade for this and that, so I can keep trading (it seems some people really love vodka in the game




























).


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> ---
> 
> Mind you, Soup has been "friendly" this afternoon and hasn't given me big issues. Adding -noprefetch on the control line the game loads faster, so it seems good for now. In the end, it seems there is no way to skip the damn cave...but funny enough I found the exit just roaming around on the first 5 minutes (lucky me!).
> 
> After that, I'm on a trading spree still at cordon, looking for artifacts that I trade for this and that, so I can keep trading (it seems some people really love vodka in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Ho , stalker soup will not let you off so easily after you got past the bugs with its skull crushing difficulty ohhhh nooo.Wait till you experience "hell" in a blowout and about 20 soldiers and 2 helicopters waiting to kill you in Agroprom research institute.Be mindful though! There is a guy at the start of Agroprom Underground that will shoot underbarrel grenades at you at the start of the tunnel ; also there are more than 1 bloodsucker in the underground this time so watch out!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> ---
> 
> Mind you, Soup has been "friendly" this afternoon and hasn't given me big issues. Adding -noprefetch on the control line the game loads faster, so it seems good for now. In the end, it seems there is no way to skip the damn cave...but funny enough I found the exit just roaming around on the first 5 minutes (lucky me!).
> 
> After that, I'm on a trading spree still at cordon, looking for artifacts that I trade for this and that, so I can keep trading (it seems some people really love vodka in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Ho , stalker soup will not let you off so easily after you got past the bugs with its skull crushing difficulty ohhhh nooo.Wait till you experience "hell" in a blowout and about 20 soldiers and 2 helicopters waiting to kill you in Agroprom research institute.Be mindful though! There is a guy at the start of Agroprom Underground that will shoot underbarrel grenades at you at the start of the tunnel ; also there are more than 1 bloodsucker in the underground this time so watch out!
Click to expand...

Whoa, enemies can shoot underbarrel grenades in that? They are bad enough in vanilla stalker with the regular grenades and super aimbot skills...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> ---
> 
> Mind you, Soup has been "friendly" this afternoon and hasn't given me big issues. Adding -noprefetch on the control line the game loads faster, so it seems good for now. In the end, it seems there is no way to skip the damn cave...but funny enough I found the exit just roaming around on the first 5 minutes (lucky me!).
> 
> After that, I'm on a trading spree still at cordon, looking for artifacts that I trade for this and that, so I can keep trading (it seems some people really love vodka in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Ho , stalker soup will not let you off so easily after you got past the bugs with its skull crushing difficulty ohhhh nooo.Wait till you experience "hell" in a blowout and about 20 soldiers and 2 helicopters waiting to kill you in Agroprom research institute.Be mindful though! There is a guy at the start of Agroprom Underground that will shoot underbarrel grenades at you at the start of the tunnel ; also there are more than 1 bloodsucker in the underground this time so watch out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, enemies can shoot underbarrel grenades in that? They are bad enough in vanilla stalker with the regular grenades and super aimbot skills...
Click to expand...

The only instance i have encountered that is in that tunnel though.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Ho , stalker soup will not let you off so easily after you got past the bugs with its skull crushing difficulty ohhhh nooo.Wait till you experience "hell" in a blowout and about 20 soldiers and 2 helicopters waiting to kill you in Agroprom research institute.Be mindful though! There is a guy at the start of Agroprom Underground that will shoot underbarrel grenades at you at the start of the tunnel ; also there are more than 1 bloodsucker in the underground this time so watch out!


The first time I was playing NS (I complained here that the translation made it unplayable) the military guys at cordon, the ones by the train-rails, also had a grenade launcher (underbarrel) that used to spam me (I always kill them from the factory roof, as it gets me a very good cover







) and made it very hard for me to kill them. By that time I had no idea that the colonel gives you missions so this time I'm just getting them drunk XD

PS: there are many thinks that should be explained within the mod because you get lost. Seriously, I've played SOC at least 10 times with different mods, yet there are so many new stuff that you get crazy: artifacts irradiating you even when not equipped, locks for stashes (cause you get robbed







), mine-detectors, TNT, etc. It should be noted that, at first, you better not sell your artifacts and use them to trade if you want to get far, etc.


----------



## _02

Hmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...........................
> snip /quote]
> 
> HAha ya... the model isn't designed for you to go back there. Hilarious... and very freaky.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...........................


lmao, that cracked me up.

On another note, I noticed when loading the saves for CoP: Misery mod, My Hard Faults/sec would be maxed out. You can find that info in the Resource manager in Win 7. Sometimes the game will BSOD when loading saves, so either I don't have enough ram (4gb) or something with the game engine/mod itself is buggered.

Info about Hard Faults
Quote:


> Hard Faults/sec. A hard fault doesn't necessarily indicate a critical error condition, though it may indicate that the server is in need of more RAM. A hard fault occurs every time the system uses the swap file on the disk. This is important because disk storage is much, much slower than RAM, so each time the system uses disk-based virtual RAM, there is a significant performance penalty. If you see hard faults on a regular basis (especially if the numbers are large), you should consider adding more RAM to the server. Hard faults are sometimes referred to as Page Faults.


http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/datacenter/use-resource-monitor-for-memory-monitoring/4927

I found if I start to load a savegame, then minimize the game, let it load completely while sitting at desktop it won't crash. Just a little work around if anyone else comes up with this problem.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## Aparition

Any of you guys see the Stalker Mod for ARMA 2?
Looks pretty cool... I don't know much about it but found this video.


----------



## doomlord52

Oh look some actual, physical, STALKER 2 stuff:


----------



## Section-9

Downloaded STALKER SOUP newest version v1.0.9.7 and uploaded some clips. They have made some real great progress mod is amazing.









and found this thought it was funny...and true.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Oh look some actual, physical, STALKER 2 stuff:


lol, sit_ground_ass_idle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Downloaded STALKER SOUP newest version v1.0.9.7 and uploaded some clips. They have made some real great progress mod is amazing.


What have they been doing to it? Like, improving the graphics? Adding quests? Tweaking A-life..? It's been a while since I played it, and I wasn't too fond of it the first time. The cave in particular pissed me off, pretty much no explanation for any of it.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> What have they been doing to it? Like, improving the graphics? Adding quests? Tweaking A-life..? It's been a while since I played it, and I wasn't too fond of it the first time. The cave in particular pissed me off, pretty much no explanation for any of it.


This "STALKER SOUP" by tecnobacon and team, has been worked on since over a year now I believe. It's still in beta,

They are trying to "polish" and make more stable the old versions of AMK NS DMX DKZ, while still adding features of DMX 1.3.4 and so forth.

Best improvements
- They improved loading times a whole lot.
- "loading hiccups" when arriving at locations like the Bar for example are greatly reduced.
- They also improved the shaders, making the game much more beautiful and stable.

These alone make the upgrade worthy.

They still have some ways to go, like balancing the weapons and fixing AI to be more acceptable.
Fixing economy and giving proper items to all merchants.
Populating more the clear sky and call of pripyat maps.

More info here
http://www.tecnobacon.com/

I have both the DKZ 02 version and STALKER SOUP installed.

The SOUP is much more stable and enjoyable experience. imo especially after 1.0.9.7 patch.

Been playing the SOUP for hours now and not a single CTD yet. :shocking:

PS. The cave map is less frustrating now, much easier to complete. The mutants are not uber strong and the cave (and zone) are less littered with anomalies.
Anomalies still randomize when loading up games, but there are less of them to run into. Compared to DKZ 02 version which has an anomaly every 10ft


----------



## Section-9

Edit: Oops double post


----------



## angrysasquatch

So I've found Narodnaya Soljanka+DMX 1.32+dkz-02 on my computer (it seems I made a torrent of it, completely forgot







). Do I install that, and then put the legacy patch and micropatch overtop of it? And now that I remember, it was the hard difficulty, in conjunction with the ******ed load times that made me give it up. If it doesn't take 5mins every time I die, I just might have fun


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Oh look some actual, physical, STALKER 2 stuff:


Nice animations, I especially like the gunslinging and pistol that actually has a place on the character. Very rarely are the things you carrying actually shown on your characters. Mostly because in games you can carry wayyy to much stuff, everyone would need a wheel-barrel (or wagon) to actually hold as much stuff in rl as they do in games lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Downloaded STALKER SOUP newest version v1.0.9.7 and uploaded some clips. They have made some real great progress mod is amazing.
> 
> and found this thought it was funny...and true.


What is the pic, doesn't show?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> So I've found Narodnaya Soljanka+DMX 1.32+dkz-02 on my computer (it seems I made a torrent of it, completely forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do I install that, and then put the legacy patch and micropatch overtop of it? And now that I remember, it was the hard difficulty, in conjunction with the ******ed load times that made me give it up. If it doesn't take 5mins every time I die, I just might have fun


Yea I remember you played DKZ 02 for a bit.

Unfortunately, no you can't install legacy patch and micro patch over DKZ 02. It won't work. Forget the DKZ 02 files.

What you need is:
1) http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/373485269/TB3D_STALKERSOUP?tab=summary (It has 1 through 9 patch (FULL Gamedata folder up to 1.0.9 version)
then micro patch
2) http://tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patchM9.php

And your good to go. Then it's up to you if you want optional weather and textures here:
Weather: http://tecnobacon.com/info/i_weather.html
Textures: http://tecnobacon.com/content/texture_downloads.html

Only way is through torrent right now. For now...









Hope that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> What is the pic, doesn't show?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> What is the pic, doesn't show?
Click to expand...

Especially hilarious because right now AK's are like 0.01kg so you could theoretically get that many guns back to Sid in 1 trip.









Well anyway i have also updated to 1.0.9.7 , but i can't seem to start a new game to repopulate the files , what gives?It just crashes right after i select a difficulty.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol, that's about true for any of the STALKERs if you play long enough. I know in my COP: Misery game, there are piles of guns all over randomly on the map. Killed so many bandits and just random body loot I have left piles of guns everywhere lol. It's funny because when I am wandering the map some NPC's will spawn, then they get all excited (their AI kicks in) and they start jogging toward the gun piles I have left and pick up several.









Some of the friendly NPC's are now carrying about 10 guns in the zone from stashes they found. The bandits I kill usually have tons of guns that I just toss back on the ground, but if a Freedom or Stalker loots their body, they end up with the pile..


----------



## boredgunner

New Lost Alpha gameplay video.


----------



## Aparition

...is all I could think of.


----------



## chia233

Where is bald after i find his treasure? The "Go to" quest marker seems to point towards the ground..


----------



## Faster_is_better

The guy(s) working on the Old Good Stalker mod have come up with something pretty impressive, "autonomous scripted combat AI"
Quote:


> Features and capabilities of the scheme:
> 
> 1. Target selector - each NPC has its own list of targets, and chooses from it the most threatening.
> 2. The control of aiming - NPC targeting enemy with mind, picking up an aiming point regardless of the distance to the enemy and position of his body.
> 3. Control of fire - the higher the rank of the NPC - the more adequately he uses a weapon, such as not trying to fire bursts from self-loading shotguns
> 4. Combat maneuvers - NPC strafe in battle, scamper from one shelter to another, try to circumvent the enemy from the flanks and go behind his back.
> 5. The use of shelters - NPC dynamically choose where to hide from enemy fire, and trying not to be substituted under fire.
> 6. Teamwork - the scheme is constructed so that the behavior of some NPC complements the others. For example, in combat with multiple opponents a couple of them can overwhelm you with suppression fire, not allowing to pop out of shelter, while others will crawl from the flanks.
> 7. Compatible with standard game logic - the scheme takes into account the standard logical constructions - combat ignore, camper scheme, the scheme of a fanatic.


They really need to release the next version of this mod so I can start it lol

Info + long video

The video just kind of showcases how the NPC's react with these changes, must turn on the captions though all explanation is done with comments.


----------



## prava

IMO, Stalkersoup is very far to be good, yet. The ballistic mechanics are so wrong that you die from a single shot in the chest from pretty much any assault rifle no matter what armor you are wearing. Also, some mutants are VERY overpowered, which means that good luck if you find a few strong chimeras all over you. Its also funny that shotguns are WAY OFF, to a point that they do 12x the damage (using buckshot) of any assault rifle, at point blank. For example, I could single shot (not going for headshots) anybody at almost 70 meters with a simple TOZ...and once you get a Saiga...well, you get what I mean.

I know this because I've playing SS for a week or two, and had to tweak many archives myself. Just looking at the files you will see that the damage from any assault rifle is TRIPLE the value of normal vanilla ones...and armor ratings are much lower. All in all, maps like as the agroprom was impossible unless you started tweaking your fire_wound_inmunity to something a bit more "logic".

On the other hand, OGSE is find and has some nice additions in there


----------



## Aparition

I need to play OGSE, thanks, and their next release looks incredible with the new AI.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> IMO, Stalkersoup is very far to be good, yet. The ballistic mechanics are so wrong that you die from a single shot in the chest from pretty much any assault rifle no matter what armor you are wearing. Also, some mutants are VERY overpowered, which means that good luck if you find a few strong chimeras all over you. Its also funny that shotguns are WAY OFF, to a point that they do 12x the damage (using buckshot) of any assault rifle, at point blank. For example, I could single shot (not going for headshots) anybody at almost 70 meters with a simple TOZ...and once you get a Saiga...well, you get what I mean.
> 
> I know this because I've playing SS for a week or two, and had to tweak many archives myself. Just looking at the files you will see that the damage from any assault rifle is TRIPLE the value of normal vanilla ones...and armor ratings are much lower. All in all, maps like as the agroprom was impossible unless you started tweaking your fire_wound_inmunity to something a bit more "logic".
> 
> On the other hand, OGSE is find and has some nice additions in there


I've watched a few Let's Play vids of People Soup and it looked pretty rough. The game crashing, and other performance issues mixed with terrible difficulty can provoke some rage quitting pretty easily. I'd like to try it but will wait till it matures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I need to play OGSE, thanks, and their next release looks incredible with the new AI.


Definitely want to try this one out also, I'll probably jump in after next patch.

Then we will have Lost Alpha knocking at our doors hopefully by end of the year, so much Stalker goodness!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've watched a few Let's Play vids of People Soup and it looked pretty rough. The game crashing, and other performance issues mixed with terrible difficulty can provoke some rage quitting pretty easily. I'd like to try it but will wait till it matures.


This is not Nardonaya Soljanka (direct translation: People's soup). It's Stalker Soup, a derivative of NS. From the sounds of it, Technobacon has done a ton for load times and crashes. Still downloading it, but I remember the buginess of NS.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've watched a few Let's Play vids of People Soup and it looked pretty rough. The game crashing, and other performance issues mixed with terrible difficulty can provoke some rage quitting pretty easily.


Been playing for six hours so far today, not a single crash.

*STALKER SOUP*


----------



## boredgunner

I just got STALKERSOUP installed, since it finally appeared on ModDB (as a torrent for some reason, whatever). Amazing mod! I didn't even have to change weapon stats, they're actually good how they are for the most part. This should hold me over until Lost Alpha. Not one crash yet, I'm really surprised.


----------



## Rpg2

Looking to get back into CoP as I've only played it once, basically memorized CS, and am actually not too big of a fan of SoC. Though, now that there are better mods than Complete for SoC, I should replay it with STALKER soup or something. Not sure which is best for SoC since there are so many mod packs.

The thing I hated about vanilla STALKER games is that you eventually hit a point where you have excess money and ammo to do whatever you want. CoP and CS with 2000 bullets in a storage and 400 on me at all times made it less survival horror and more call of duty.

Priority at the moment is CoP, Misery or I work alone mod?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Looking to get back into CoP as I've only played it once, basically memorized CS, and am actually not too big of a fan of SoC. Though, now that there are better mods than Complete for SoC, I should replay it with STALKER soup or something. Not sure which is best for SoC since there are so many mod packs.
> The thing I hated about vanilla STALKER games is that you eventually hit a point where you have excess money and ammo to do whatever you want. CoP and CS with 2000 bullets in a storage and 400 on me at all times made it less survival horror and more call of duty.
> Priority at the moment is CoP, Misery or I work alone mod?


I like SMRTER Pripyat for CoP. SoC + STALKERSOUP is leagues ahead of all three vanilla games though when it comes to free roam, exploration, and lasting appeal. It also adds lots of new weapons, and includes all of CoP's locations so you may want to not bother with CoP. It's also really challenging, probably in the same league as Misery. Take a look at the global map of STALKERSOUP by the way.


----------



## Aparition

ehh... anyone care to upload Stalker Soup to a non torrent location? I can't access torrents from my corporate network (350 Mb/s) and my bad home internet would take weeks. (1 Mb/s).


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> ehh... anyone care to upload Stalker Soup to a non torrent location? I can't access torrents from my corporate network (350 Mb/s) and my bad home internet would take weeks. (1 Mb/s).


It would take two nights at 1Mbps, I just did it. It's very well-seeded.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> It would take two nights at 1Mbps, I just did it. It's very well-seeded.


Cool, I normally have terrible luck with torrents, will give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I just got STALKERSOUP installed, since it finally appeared on ModDB (as a torrent for some reason, whatever). Amazing mod! I didn't even have to change weapon stats, they're actually good how they are for the most part. This should hold me over until Lost Alpha. Not one crash yet, I'm really surprised.


Well, once you start to get one-shooted by everybody else you will start to tinker with weapon stats because having or not having armor is just the same (unless they have edited all weapon stats). Still, the biggest problem I see is that Stalkersoup is a plethora of mods just glued together...and the list of non-working features is sooooo big you get lost, and lets not talk about poor translations everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Looking to get back into CoP as I've only played it once, basically memorized CS, and am actually not too big of a fan of SoC. Though, now that there are better mods than Complete for SoC, I should replay it with STALKER soup or something. Not sure which is best for SoC since there are so many mod packs.
> The thing I hated about vanilla STALKER games is that you eventually hit a point where you have excess money and ammo to do whatever you want. CoP and CS with 2000 bullets in a storage and 400 on me at all times made it less survival horror and more call of duty.
> Priority at the moment is CoP, Misery or I work alone mod?


SOC is the best game of the three without any doubt, and COP is kinda meh :/ once you get to the dead city, as there is nothing to do there. Stalker soup has nothing to do with vanilla, as it changes many many many many things from the original game (even standard missions are modified), and you will need guides to know *** is going on half the time, because too many things are added and nobody ever bothered to include a simple changelog to explain wth is going on. Ah! In decent SOC mods you will be poor all the time. Right now I'm playing OGSE (a very nice mod all along) and you get from very rich to very poor in a second (had 300.000...bought a few artifacts and I'm poor again), which balances the needs to go lurking everywhere.

I ended Misery not too long ago and, what can I say? The mod is actually nice, although COP itself ain't that good. You see, the secondary quests in COP are very good compared to SOC...but the end in COP is not good at all, and you will expend 1/3 of your ingame time in the main bases present in every map. Misery makes the game more hardcore, so you will go even more to the bases (Due to free healing), not only because of healing, but because you need food all the time, can carry very few weight and will be trading all the time in order to get some money to spare. Mind you, at the first the little you get you will use it to buy food and repair gear, and you die VERY quickly here....keep it in mind.

In the end, IMO, the best game of the 3 is SOC. CS, to me, seems something without context...and the story behind COP is plain bad (and a copy of Priboy story).


----------



## _02

Stalker soup sounds like a nightmare without proper documentation, and sounds like a nightmare to bugfix.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Looking to get back into CoP as I've only played it once, basically memorized CS, and am actually not too big of a fan of SoC. Though, now that there are better mods than Complete for SoC, I should replay it with STALKER soup or something. Not sure which is best for SoC since there are so many mod packs.
> 
> The thing I hated about vanilla STALKER games is that you eventually hit a point where you have excess money and ammo to do whatever you want. CoP and CS with 2000 bullets in a storage and 400 on me at all times made it less survival horror and more call of duty.
> 
> Priority at the moment is CoP, Misery or I work alone mod?


I'm pretty sure Misery and I work Alone are pretty much the same with Misery being a bit harder, although I think it includes more guns which is why I chose to play it. It's locked at master difficulty, and the start of the game is pretty rough since you only get a bandit jacket and die in 2 hits from any rifle, but after you get a decent armor it gets much better.

I just finished playing through it, even with exosuit I could die pretty quickly, probably about 3-4 hits from a Chimera or pseudogiant, probably about 3 direct hits from a shotgun would kill me (not headshots), and a handful of rifle shots would take me down also. It is a very well done mod though, just don't invite any other players to explore with you, it breaks your savefile once you save after having them follow you. Couple other misc bugs but not to bad.

Stalker OGSE looks to be very good also, its based on ShoC though.


----------



## Rpg2

Been watching this video series on MISERY on youtube. Man....this game looks almost too hard. I do love how it emphasizes the importance of good weapons, their condition, ammo, supply scarcity.

From what I've read here, it seems like even with an upgraded exo-skeleton, you die in the same amount of hits? What's the point of such good armor if it only lets you tank 1-2 more hits? I mean it's a friggin exoskeleton, a walking tank! You should be able to take a lot more bullets than just 1-2.

Also, I'm trying to figure out the difference between I Work Alone and MISERY. If they're both the same, but IWA is a bit easier, I'll take IWA. At the moment, it seems MISERY is IWA 2.0 as the creator hasn't updated IWA.

I'm scared to play MISERY, but I'm also excited to try it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Been watching this video series on MISERY on youtube. Man....this game looks almost too hard. I do love how it emphasizes the importance of good weapons, their condition, ammo, supply scarcity.
> 
> From what I've read here, it seems like even with an upgraded exo-skeleton, you die in the same amount of hits? What's the point of such good armor if it only lets you tank 1-2 more hits? I mean it's a friggin exoskeleton, a walking tank! You should be able to take a lot more bullets than just 1-2.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to figure out the difference between I Work Alone and MISERY. If they're both the same, but IWA is a bit easier, I'll take IWA. At the moment, it seems MISERY is IWA 2.0 as the creator hasn't updated IWA.
> 
> I'm scared to play MISERY, but I'm also excited to try it.


lol it's not that bad, If you are watching the Ocedmytoaster videos (great series) then he plays it a bit rough, doesn't reload quicksaves (unless he dies) and tries to play it mostly legit. It certainly could be a bit rough that way. Pretty sure the only major differences between IWA and Misery were, Misery being scaled harder and having an additional 40 guns. The 3 classes to choose from might also be Misery exclusive, otherwise I think they are the same.

The beginning sucked for me, but after I got my first Stalker Suit it was much better, resources are pretty scarce but if you play smartly it isn't to bad of an issue. Also if you decide to dump some time into looting stuff, you can make a lot more cash than Ocedmytoaster did. My character is pretty loaded, made a lot of loot trips.

Exosuit is still pretty much a tank, I went on a rampage one day killed about 3 groups of bandits, freedom squad, duty squad, mutants. I took a few shots and the exosuit was probably down around 70% hp, just a little test run to see how well it worked. (This was fully upgraded suit too).

Although with this mod, exosuit isn't the end-all be-all suit, some of the other suits are definitely usable, as they can hold more artifacts, and weigh a lot less. Weight matters quite a bit in this mod, you are restricted a lot.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Stalker soup sounds like a nightmare without proper documentation, and sounds like a nightmare to bugfix.


Mind you, it is. You start, go to Cordon, nobody wants to talk to you, you see a Doctor who gives you some medicine that you need to drink...and once you do, you wake up into a nonsense Cave that you have to escape. I still wonder why the cave is there in the first place, worse game beginning I've ever had.

And lets not talk about all the gibberish messages you get all the time which you have no idea what they mean. For instance, I had to kill somebody and take his pda. Ok, I kill him...but no pda appears...and I get a message saying "come talk to me, I know about the pda", without knowing who sent that message. Sure, as if there aren't enough NPC in the whole Zone to go talk to









So, what bugs me the most is...why bother putting together so many mods if you don't care about including a simple text file explaining what are you supposed to do with the bazillion of new additions you will find? I kid you not when I said *** when I found out (the hard way) that some artifacts irradiate you wether you use them or not, and that you need an artifact container to protect you. Its also funny that such container has a limited radiation protection...and it beeps when you exceed it, but be sure that there is no note everywhere about it. So, you think that its working fine but its not, and keep hearing that weird beep without getting any message telling you nothing :S

Oh, and many translations are...well, lets say that some places have several games even in the same game (Garbage is Dump, some times...), and even some NPC are called different names throughout the game, which makes it even more confusing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Been watching this video series on MISERY on youtube. Man....this game looks almost too hard. I do love how it emphasizes the importance of good weapons, their condition, ammo, supply scarcity.
> From what I've read here, it seems like even with an upgraded exo-skeleton, you die in the same amount of hits? What's the point of such good armor if it only lets you tank 1-2 more hits? I mean it's a friggin exoskeleton, a walking tank! You should be able to take a lot more bullets than just 1-2.
> Also, I'm trying to figure out the difference between I Work Alone and MISERY. If they're both the same, but IWA is a bit easier, I'll take IWA. At the moment, it seems MISERY is IWA 2.0 as the creator hasn't updated IWA.
> I'm scared to play MISERY, but I'm also excited to try it.


Nah, its not that hard. Misery is not an unforgiven mod...simply put, you need to think in a different manner. You will only kill those enemies that need to be removed (objective, or are simply in the way), and you will let all others alive, at first at the beginning. Why? Ammo is VERY scarce, and everything is super expensive. Also, death NPC give you almost nothing and the weapons they carry are damaged which aren't tradable (not always...but most of the time), which makes the game more scavenge oriented but without carrying a truck-load of weapons (you don't cause you can't sell them XDD ).

Also, in this game you really need to eat and feed regularly. If you fail to do so, your stamina will regen much slower, and the screen will move as if you were having headaches. It you keep in mind that weight carry is lower than in vanilla, it means that you will be always wandering around for short trips, until you go back to base the stash the important stuff (even if you found some meals its a good round).

Last lines: armor DOES make difference, and a big one. Not only they protect you a bit more, but they are more durable, and have hp regeneration which is very important in a game where medkits are kinda useless. Not totally useless...but they won't regen but a very small % of your hp, which means that you will rely on other means to get your health up (Artifacts and suits, mainly), and you will also think different because some suits aren't any good at all because they weight too much. For instance, the Clear Sky suit you can buy from Nimble (which in Vanilla is a superb suit until the very end game, when you find the Bulat) is terrible because it weights too much and you can't carry too many artifacts until the last tier of upgrades (which you don't have till the end of the game). This means you will be using your Stalker suit almost all the game, until you need the SEVA to cross the tunnel.

Overall, there are some imbalances but the game is not bad. There is something I have to say, though: pick the assaulter. The scout is terrible because such a low amount of carry weight makes you pretty bad...the sniper is not useful because, lets face it: nobody uses consistently sniper rifles in this game (not since the ammo they use is SO expensive), which means that you are in disadvantatge while using shotguns and assault rifles (which are the weapons you use the most in any Stalker).

Oh, if you intend to play Misery, I recommend you look for a file that modifies zombie HP. Not because they are very hard to kill (they are), but because they almost only die through headshots and if you don't nerf them a little you will find that a simple zombie with a makarov is able to kill entire Duty and Freedom squads that are heavily armed...which is something that kills all inmersion when everything around you are zombies.

PS: and mutants are terribly dangerous here. Avoid dogs like the plague, and once you are done with the "hunting" side missions...well, lets just say you will find burers and chimeras everywhere, so be ready for them (ready to run, I mean XDDD ).


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Stalker soup sounds like a nightmare without proper documentation, and sounds like a nightmare to bugfix.


https://sites.google.com/site/friedsaltysnacks/Stalker_Guide_NS_8-26-2010_Feb-19-2012_re-acktorru.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

Download the NS guide, very helpful.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I definitely agree about the gun damage being way too high in Stalker Soup. Took 20 quicksaves of "rolling the dice" to clear out the Agroprom compound, it's a one hit hill for me and for them, so if they're doing some crafty shooting thru bushes, I die. Now though, killing mutants is like butter, 2 pistol shots for dogs, ~3 rifle shots for bloodsuckers, 1.5 rifle clips (with ~50% accuracy) to kill Pseudogiants. I know there's some screwing around in files I could do, but with all the guns, there's got to be an asston of variables to change, not really up to it.

All that said, it's really pulling me in, in a way that it hasn't since I first played SOC.

Section 9, are you running any graphics mods other than what comes in the SS torrent? Mine doesn't look that pretty... Maybe I need to fiddle more with the HDR/sun brighness/background brightness some more, but it looks like more than just that.


----------



## Section-9

Yes the guns (all one million of them lol) definitely need some further tweaking, they are actively working on fixing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I definitely agree about the gun damage being way too high in Stalker Soup. Took 20 quicksaves of "rolling the dice" to clear out the Agroprom compound, it's a one hit hill for me and for them, so if they're doing some crafty shooting thru bushes, I die. Now though, killing mutants is like butter, 2 pistol shots for dogs, ~3 rifle shots for bloodsuckers, 1.5 rifle clips (with ~50% accuracy) to kill Pseudogiants. I know there's some screwing around in files I could do, but with all the guns, there's got to be an asston of variables to change, not really up to it.
> All that said, it's really pulling me in, in a way that it hasn't since I first played SOC.
> Section 9, are you running any graphics mods other than what comes in the SS torrent? Mine doesn't look that pretty... Maybe I need to fiddle more with the HDR/sun brighness/background brightness some more, but it looks like more than just that.


Did you patch STALKER SOUP up to v1.0.9.7.4 ?

http://www.tecnobacon.com/content/split_downloads.html

Take a look at *gamedata/shaders/r2/shadersettings.txt*

There you can actively turn on/off effects, even comes with brief explanations of what each parameter controls.
_
//== pick one of two alternate color styles here
//== default = nuetral if none defined giving a more natural look

//#define color_bright //enhanced colors
#define color_dim //washed out colors_

*//=off*

With color_dim ON makes the colors in game a little more dreary like in the Misery mod for CoP.

Plus many other tweaks I changed around like the gaussian blur, depth of field and so forth.

I also downloaded the particle paradise texture pack here: http://www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_paradise.php

and forced AA and transparency supersampling (for alpha foliage textures) in Nvidia Inspector.

Hope that helped so you can be a happysasquatch now


----------



## Rpg2

Thanks for the responses.

I'm enjoying MISERY a lot right now. I think I lucked out because I found a Wrenched early on in the anomaly next to the gas station. Weapons are nearly useless to sell. So far I've only managed to sell stash weapons and pistols. I also lost my shotgun when something hit me and during the bloodsucker lair quest, I either forgot that two blood suckers come out to confront you or they added that in, so without a shotgun, I just ran as far as I could. The only way I've made money is artifact hunting when I have the ones Beard needs.

That zombie problem is indeed terrible. Whole squads losing to a single zombie. Anyone have specific details on how to modify them? I still enjoy the headshot only style for the player, but I would like the squad NPCs to have a chance.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I've been wanting to start Clear Sky. Should I bother with any mods?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I've been wanting to start Clear Sky. Should I bother with any mods?


Nope, CS is pretty solid without anything, good (great) graphics, and nothing that needs improvement in the gameplay.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Nope, CS is pretty solid without anything, good (great) graphics, and nothing that needs improvement in the gameplay.


@angrysasquatch - Were you able to get STALKERSOUP to look the way you wanted ?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @angrysasquatch - Were you able to get STALKERSOUP to look the way you wanted ?


Yep, looks pretty damn good. Not as good as LURK 1.0, that's my fav SOC mod in terms of graphics, but pretty damn close.

Found out the abakan has no full auto setting (I guess so the 2-shot burst would work properly at 1800rpm). Meddled in the files and put it right (and 600rpm, don't wanna waste them bullets







). Part of me likes the AK-74 better, the abakan having no run animation gets to me.

Just got to Yantar, found a cheeky way to ATP (jump over a fence on road to the bar), and cleared out the forgotten forest too. Once you get some bulletproof cap artifacts, the ridiculous gun damages aren't nearly as annoying. With the huge number of artifact slots, it'll probably be near-impossible to die pretty soon. This mod has a ton of potential if 1. the quests get understandable and stable enough that you don't have to refer to the guide/internet constantly, and 2. the guns/armours/npc spawns/economy gets balanced out.


----------



## boredgunner

STALKERSOUP looks pretty weird and needs some configuration, but once done it is impressive. It really brings out the POM which is rarely seen in SoC. I actually made the AN-94 the same way in my mods - 1800 RPM 2-round burst only, since you can't make it realistic (1800 RPM 2-round burst, 600 RPM continuous full-auto). I figured most people would use 2-round burst so stuck with that, plus it sounds more badass. I think that STALKERSOUP broke my SSD - transferring that 13GB file might have done it. It croaked the next day. Or perhaps it was just coincidence, but next time I will transfer it in small batches.

Amazing new Lost Alpha video of course, despite it being more of a teaser from 2010. That video confirms water bottles being a survival element. Awesome! So it has the three basic survival elements - eating, drinking, and sleeping. I can't wait for this mod, but STALKERSOUP should hold me over until then. I hate how much it stutters though, even with V-Sync on.


----------



## Aparition

I've been playing Priboi Story for Stalker SoC.
Very good mod.

Anyways all you mentioned above about glass, water, etc... that is all in this mod.
I've been trying to record my game-play but the sound constantly keeps going out of sync. I guess dropped frames? I dunno I have tried every setting and resolution and the sound constantly lags by a few seconds after a minute or two of recording. Using FRAPS on a RAID 0, even tried recording to my SSD and still sync problem. I go from 100 FPS to 21-40 while recording. Must be something in the mod files I can edit.

Here is a little video I tried. There is no greater atmosphere. Master difficulty.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've been playing Priboi Story for Stalker SoC.
> Very good mod.
> Anyways all you mentioned above about glass, water, etc... that is all in this mod.
> I've been trying to record my game-play but the sound constantly keeps going out of sync. I guess dropped frames? I dunno I have tried every setting and resolution and the sound constantly lags by a few seconds after a minute or two of recording. Using FRAPS on a RAID 0, even tried recording to my SSD and still sync problem. I go from 100 FPS to 21-40 while recording. Must be something in the mod files I can edit.
> Here is a little video I tried. There is no greater atmosphere. Master difficulty.


That mod was made by the same guys who are making Lost Alpha. Impressive video and visuals, although Lost Alpha will be much more atmospheric overall. The default labs are very well done though, but as a whole even Build 1935 is much more atmospheric.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

Hmm... actually I think I have an extra shader or something. I have multiple game data folders and I just rename them. That might explain the sync issue with my sound while recording.


----------



## Aparition

I figured it out... I had Shaders Max also installed. I thought I had disabled it by moving it from the gamedata folder, but for some reason it continued to be used.
Looks freaking awesome though








http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-shaders-max

Definitely worth the download.
This is only for SoC


----------



## Section-9

*My current S.T.A.L.K.E.R. collection.*


----------



## Aparition

Very nice, I need to get those books


----------



## Section-9

Well looks like we won't be getting a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 anytime soon, they couldn't secure the right to the ip from Sergei Grygorovych.

Watch video it explains mostly everything.




http://www.facebook.com/Survarium

www.twitter.com/vostokgames

New game is a MMOFPS...









SAD DAY


----------



## brettjv

No Stalker 2 makes brettjv very







panda.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Both sad and somewhat exciting news. They make some good points about STALKER, it is kind of limited to the "zone" so they can only do so much with that space. Sounds like they want to make another post apocalyptic online-shooter game on a broader scale. Kind of like a Borderlands with Stalker graphics methinks.

Could be good for them, if it is something that takes off and gets them some good money, maybe they can get the rights for STALKER back, or continue to branch out and give us some more exciting games.

I guess we will be relying on mods for some time in the Stalker universe.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Well looks like we won't be getting a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 anytime soon, they couldn't secure the right to the ip from *Sergei Grygorovych*.


Who dat? I assumed it was a issue with THQ or something.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Who dat?


GSC Game World's CEO, he is holding on to the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ip at the moment.

Statement roaming the internets:
http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_novosti_prodolzhenie/2012-04-25-1764
Quote:


> Statement by Sergei Grigorovich
> 
> "I realized that this concept is the stalker will not be of interest to many players and decided to remove all the work. Announcement will not be shown instead, all that the team managed to do without me. STALKER brand into the hands of Bethesda games. I'm leaving the game development - fed up with ... "


Bethesda, Creation (Gamebyro engine) & S.T.A.L.K.E.R... hmmmmmm









We shall see if this statement is true soon enough.

*Edit: He hasn't sold the right to anyone yet.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/officialstalker/posts/437177846308136


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> GSC Game World's CEO, he is holding on to the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ip at the moment.
> Statement roaming the internets:
> http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_novosti_prodolzhenie/2012-04-25-1764
> Bethesda, Creation (Gamebyro engine) & S.T.A.L.K.E.R... hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see if this statement is true soon enough.
> *Edit: He hasn't sold the right to anyone yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/officialstalker/posts/437177846308136


What a douche... why not give the rights to the people who know it best? Especially when he is not interested in doing anything with it, himself.

Hope those royalties from LA (if there are any) are going to the team, and not this IP troll.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Well looks like we won't be getting a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 anytime soon, they couldn't secure the right to the ip from Sergei Grygorovych.
> Watch video it explains mostly everything.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Survarium
> www.twitter.com/vostokgames
> New game is a MMOFPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAD DAY


Are you freakin' kidding me?

We NEED STALKER 2 damnit.
I REALLY dont see an F2P MMOFPS working out at all, unless its basically just stalker with permanent co-op.


----------



## Section-9

Survarium

http://survarium.com/en/

Survarium is a free2play MMOFPS game set in the near future. The game focuses on a mass-scale ecological catastrophe on Earth, the reasons behind vaguely known.

Impassable woods advance onto cities from every side, maddened animals and birds attack industrial complexes, military structures, warehouses and power plants. Strange plants and mushrooms grow through concrete and steel. Scientists all over the world haplessly try to cope with the anomaly sprawling across the Earth with terrifying speed. Countries collapse, anarchy spreads throughout the world. Now force dictates who to survive.

The game is developed with a new proprietary Vostok Engine technology and is planned for release on PC at the end of 2013.

Vostok Games

http://vostokgames.com/en

Our company appeared in March 2012 in Kiev. Ten years earlier, when at GSC Game World we started developing the renowned S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game series and continued working on it until December 2011 when the studio was unexpectedly shut down and the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 project - frozen. We did not reach agreement with the rights owner regarding the use of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. brand, that's why we made the decision to move forward as an independent studio with a new project. That day became our starting point for Vostok Games.

Vostok Games is a new studio founded by veterans of Ukrainian game industry with multi-year experience of developing and releasing commercially successful projects. In March 2012 we reached agreement with Vostok Ventures Ltd. to back up the financing of our new game - free2play MMOFPS Survarium (working title).

Our mission

Create games to broaden the limits of human experience, raising topical questions of our time. These are questions of science, ecology, relations of human and nature, cruelty and inventiveness of modern civilization, and, certainly, spirituality.

Philosophy of Vostok Games

"Vostok 1" is the first space apparatus to have taken a man (Yury Gagarin) to the orbit of Earth.

The company name symbolizes a brave step towards the new experience provided by technologies. This reflects our philosophy - movement in line with technological progress, developed in harmony with the environment, where, on top of fun, players receive valuable skills and understandings applicable in real life as well.

Quoted from GSC forums Don Reba


----------



## boredgunner

So GSC/Vostok has stooped down to F2P crap, but if they sell the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. rights to Bethesda, then that's good news. Bethesda knows how to make a much better free roam, hopefully they can focus on a great story as well. If not, whatever. Lost Alpha comes out this year and I'm sure it will be better than a Bethesda-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game, and maybe even better than what S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 would have become.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I hope Valve buys the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. brand & the team too. The result would be beyond imagination.

But then again, who am I kidding? Fairy tales aren't real.


----------



## Aparition

I dunno if I am happy with Bethesda taking the IP. I like Bethesda for the games they make but there is a certain level of grit that STALKER has with the X-ray engine that I don't think can be created with Bethesdas engine.

That and I prefer X-ray engine physics bugs to Bethesda physics bugs... I really don't want to see NPC's taking an arrow to the knee and flying 10000 feet straight into the sky.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I hope Valve buys the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. brand & the team too. The result would be beyond imagination.
> But then again, who am I kidding? Fairy tales aren't real.


It would be a new type of project for Valve, wouldn't it? I don't know of any open world RPG from Valve. For me, completed alpha SoC, or Lost Alpha mod, plus Bethesda's free roam and interaction would make a perfect S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I dunno if I am happy with Bethesda taking the IP. I like Bethesda for the games they make but there is a certain level of grit that STALKER has with the X-ray engine that I don't think can be created with Bethesdas engine.
> That and I prefer X-ray engine physics bugs to Bethesda physics bugs... I really don't want to see NPC's taking an arrow to the knee and flying 10000 feet straight into the sky.


Sure you can make a gritty and eerie look with Bethesda's engine. You can try to make one yourself with Skyrim + ENB series, but doesn't FO3 already have a similar (but premature and uglier) look? Plus with Bethesda's engine, maybe they can do away with loading screens.


----------



## chia233

The game won't be the same without GSC working on it anyway...I would rather let 3A Games have the IP TBH since they have like half the stalker team now working for them.Not really excited about this F2P project of theirs TBH , just like how AoE:O wasn't the same as their previous work on that series , that is to say that the game is player-focused with no unnecessary online interactions ; i hope both companies can rise up back to their former glory someday.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It would be a new type of project for Valve, wouldn't it? I don't know of any open world RPG from Valve. For me, completed alpha SoC, or Lost Alpha mod, plus Bethesda's free roam and interaction would make a perfect S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.
> Sure you can make a gritty and eerie look with Bethesda's engine. You can try to make one yourself with Skyrim + ENB series, but doesn't FO3 already have a similar (but premature and uglier) look? Plus with Bethesda's engine, maybe they can do away with loading screens.


The free roam would be superior I believe, that is a good point.
Honestly I thought FO3 graphics were... bubbly. They looked good for FO3 but STALKER would just seem off in my opinion. Something about the way the models are, a little cartoony, maybe it had something to do with the textures (FO3).


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Personally i'm with Sergei Grigorovich , its his stuff and who really knows what are the reasons , just even making a true comment can be a liable in the big money/business world imo , maybe some people want to go off the stalker idea or embellish it with crap with the game or it could be just money! or the lack of , anyway its his stuff and those others can just be a copy of a great idea that will never be the same , i'll sit back and go by Sergei's mindset as where would all the whiners be if he had not the drive to start it all in the first place!
> 
> copy copy copy is all they can do , to make a buck (the only reason imo) .
> 
> Sergei Grigorovich deserves a Medal Mr Putin


Anyway i think i've posted this before , reliable sources tells me that the real likely reason for him to disband the project was due to corruption in the ukranian government who wants to run the company down if he doesn't comply with whatever demands they make.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say that while I hate the thought of an MMOFPSRPG, I kinda like it. You can create Raiding parties, Scientific Researchs groups, hang out together when an Emission occurs trade gear(you should be able to do this in every MMORPG which is why I'm not a fan since you can't do that in most if not all games) etc etc etc. Lots of uncovered territory for Stalkers to roam.









Biggest reason I like this move is that it would help them get the funding do develop and finish Stalker 2. Just cause they decided to go MMO, doesn't close the door on Stalker 2. It only postpones it until they decide to finish it or scrap it entirely. Must remain optimistic in the Zone. Otherwise you may become Sucker food.









~Ceadder


----------



## angrysasquatch

I wouldn't want Bethesda or even Valve to pick up stalker. Valve has never made a game that is so truly hopeless and dark. Other than that, they're pretty good. Bethesda has the same issues, but then also the issue of them trying to cater to casual gamers. Plus, their engine has just as many bugs as X-ray, only it looks worse and has a rather archaic feature set in comparison.

Stalker, made by the Metro guys would be awesome.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to say that while I hate the thought of an MMOFPSRPG, I kinda like it. You can create Raiding parties, Scientific Researchs groups, hang out together when an Emission occurs trade gear(you should be able to do this in every MMORPG which is why I'm not a fan since you can't do that in most if not all games) etc etc etc. Lots of uncovered territory for Stalkers to roam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest reason I like this move is that it would help them get the funding do develop and finish Stalker 2. Just cause they decided to go MMO, doesn't close the door on Stalker 2. It only postpones it until they decide to finish it or scrap it entirely. Must remain optimistic in the Zone. Otherwise you may become Sucker food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agreed. It could be exciting to experience the zone with some co-op action, but it's hard to believe that it can be done "right". If it was more like STALKER online, where you play the same as in single player, only you can bump into other stalkers/bandits (real players) at any time, just replace the npc's with people. The maps would have to be much more expanded, but they won't be using the zone anyhow so they can come up with any expanse of land they want for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I wouldn't want Bethesda or even Valve to pick up stalker. Valve has never made a game that is so truly hopeless and dark. Other than that, they're pretty good. Bethesda has the same issues, but then also the issue of them trying to cater to casual gamers. Plus, their engine has just as many bugs as X-ray, only it looks worse and has a rather archaic feature set in comparison.
> 
> Stalker, made by the Metro guys would be awesome.


Ya I don't know if Bethesda could handle the hardcore action of STALKER, at least with their Elderscrolls games they have been dumbing it down considerably with each release. If you mainstream STALKER like that, it won't be STALKER at all. I'd like to see a new engine or maybe vastly improved x-ray, it has a good feel to it right now, though some of the stuff is quirky.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to say that while I hate the thought of an MMOFPSRPG, I kinda like it. You can create Raiding parties, Scientific Researchs groups, hang out together when an Emission occurs trade gear(you should be able to do this in every MMORPG which is why I'm not a fan since you can't do that in most if not all games) etc etc etc. Lots of uncovered territory for Stalkers to roam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest reason I like this move is that it would help them get the funding do develop and finish Stalker 2. Just cause they decided to go MMO, doesn't close the door on Stalker 2. It only postpones it until they decide to finish it or scrap it entirely. Must remain optimistic in the Zone. Otherwise you may become Sucker food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No, you don't get it. Survarium will come from the devs that left GSC...while Stalker 2 and all Stalker IP will remain tied with GSC (and its CEO). Vostok Games clarified that they tried to get the Stalker IP but coudln't get to an agreement...so, expecting there will be an agreement in the future is kinda...well, you are a very optimistic fellow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I wouldn't want Bethesda or even Valve to pick up stalker. Valve has never made a game that is so truly hopeless and dark. Other than that, they're pretty good. Bethesda has the same issues, but then also the issue of them trying to cater to casual gamers. Plus, their engine has just as many bugs as X-ray, only it looks worse and has a rather archaic feature set in comparison.
> Stalker, made by the Metro guys would be awesome.


Metro 2033 is good because of its feeling and context. All in all, it can't be compared to Stalker in any possible manner, lets see:
a) Stalker has an open world, Metro hasn't.
b) Stalker has a global IA, Metro hasn't.
c) Stalker has a very good and well told story, Metro really hasn't (there is nothing about how everything started...).

etc.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Metro 2033 is good because of its feeling and context. All in all, it can't be compared to Stalker in any possible manner, lets see:
> a) Stalker has an open world, Metro hasn't.
> b) Stalker has a global IA, Metro hasn't.
> c) Stalker has a very good and well told story, Metro really hasn't (there is nothing about how everything started...).
> etc.


I understand they are quite different games, but most of the Metro team is ex-GSC, many of them probably know the implementation of A-life quite well. It would not be an insurmountable task to implement A-life and streaming world (though X-ray does it quite poorly, remember the "stalker stutters"?) into their engine.

I would argue quite the opposite on the story front, Metro's story is very tight and polished, and it makes sense that people living in metro tunnels would have a poor idea of what happened during the apocalypse (because they were too busy saving their asses to turn on the news etc.). Stalker's story is a bit larger in scope of what they reveal, but it is told mostly through poorly translated text. IMO, that's not really story, at least by video game standards, preferably it's all told thru gameplay (video games, good example being HL2), 2nd best is thru video (MGS?), third is by audio (like the audiotapes in bioshock), and last is text (fallout 2?). There's a clear evolution in video game storytelling, and the way Stalker tells it (most of it) was common more than a decade ago. Stalker is good in many things, but storytelling isn't one of them. That's not to say they did a bad job, or could've done better, it might well be true that it does so well in most other aspects because of the lack of resources they put towards storytelling.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I understand they are quite different games, but most of the Metro team is ex-GSC, many of them probably know the implementation of A-life quite well. It would not be an insurmountable task to implement A-life and streaming world (though X-ray does it quite poorly, remember the "stalker stutters"?) into their engine.
> I would argue quite the opposite on the story front, Metro's story is very tight and polished, and it makes sense that people living in metro tunnels would have a poor idea of what happened during the apocalypse (because they were too busy saving their asses to turn on the news etc.). Stalker's story is a bit larger in scope of what they reveal, but it is told mostly through poorly translated text. IMO, that's not really story, at least by video game standards, preferably it's all told thru gameplay (video games, good example being HL2), 2nd best is thru video (MGS?), third is by audio (like the audiotapes in bioshock), and last is text (fallout 2?). There's a clear evolution in video game storytelling, and the way Stalker tells it (most of it) was common more than a decade ago. Stalker is good in many things, but storytelling isn't one of them. That's not to say they did a bad job, or could've done better, it might well be true that it does so well in most other aspects because of the lack of resources they put towards storytelling.


In fact, its kinda the opposite. Just because some devs from GSC joined 4A doesn't mean anything ******ing the A-life and streaming world. On the contrary, the fact that Metro 2033 was developed with consoles in mind means A-Life could never ever happen in there. At the end of the day the paying party is the controlling one...and its clear the game had to work on consoles, and Stalkers system eats ram like there is no tomorrow (with mods you better have 8GB).

Also, I've read the beginning of the Metro 2033 book and there is an introduction as to whats going on (and a very good one, at that). So, Metro 2033 should have some sort of introduction that made you aware of what was going on because you just go level after level hoping to get some piece of info that makes any sense but you get none.

PS: sure, Stalker is not very good in storytelling, thats right, but I was referring to the story embebed in the game itself. I know the text makes no sense half the time...but, still, Metro 2033 is so damn linear that it kills many aspects of the game. Just imagining going up and down through those tunnels would be AWESOME...


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Started playing Stalkersoup. Blown away! Feels like a completely new game.

Playing @1600x900 at Full DR & High settings. 60-90FPS outside & 45-60FPS indoors.

One thing, the game freezes too much. During firefights it really pisses me off. Any way to avoid that?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Started playing Stalkersoup. Blown away! Feels like a completely new game.
> Playing @1600x900 at Full DR & High settings. 60-90FPS outside & 45-60FPS indoors.
> One thing, the game freezes too much. During firefights it really pisses me off. Any way to avoid that?


Turn down vision distance and lighting distance to ~50%, turn up slowly until crashes come back, or down further if it doesn't stop.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

That helped. Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I'm halfway through COP and that Reloaded with Atmosphere 3 and the high texture pack and is is good , only if the developers had spent a bit more time on the sounds then it would have been "real good" .
> Hearing people talking from a kilometre away is a bit annoying and shots that sound right beside you sometimes , same goes for bird sounds in a room that sounds like it is right behind/beside you but one knows it is outside , apart from those quirks it is well done imo , and i certainly could not have done it! .
> And LOL through all the times (5 or 6 or 7) through COP i always gave up on the stash at the fuelling station (like a billion goes at it) , i figured out it was on the roof but could not get up there and eventually searched the tunnels like a billion times too , so i cheated today and looked it up on the net , now i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sound is easy to fix. I'm surprised AtmosFear doesn't fix it, most mods do including my CoP Remix mod. Gunshots are louder than just about everything as they should be. But if you don't want mods and only want a fix, unpack the DB files and edit system.ltx (I think). The value you have to edit ends with vol_k, so just CTRL F that. I don't remember what value I used, so just mess around with it.


----------



## Otterclock

I tried playing Shadow of Chernobyl but the character seemed to be perpetually riding a pogo stick. Couldn't figure out a way to fix it and it was starting to make me sea sick.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

You:
Can you tell me something interesting?

Marked One:
Sure. After helping Bes at the vehicle junkyard in garbage, I was just chatting him up & selling stuff looted off the bandits to his crew. All of a sudden I get "emission approaching in a few minutes" on my PDA. Now there ain't a single hiding spot in the vehicle junkyard, or anywhere near it. I put my flash artifact on my belt & sprinted off to the warehouse. With the whole atmosphere getting reddish dark with the emission, I couldn't care less about the anomalies. I walked through at least two of them. Bleeding & low on health I reach the warehouse, only to find it under attack by bandits. After healing myself with an orange one, I took out my AK-47u & started shooting blindly at them. But suddenly I started bleeding & getting radiated like anything. It was the blowout, and I was caught in the open. Ran off to the shelter in the warehouse & used an Army medkit & anti-rad drugs to make it out of that mess alive.

You:
Cool. See You.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I'm nearly at the end so its really a moot point now , but those loud gunshots that *seemed 5 feet away* are *1 kilometre* away just like the voices.
> but all i could find with a vol k is
> [hud_sound]
> hud_sound_vol_k = 0.42
> hud_step_sound_vol_k = 0.45
> is it the first one?
> And there is this one
> [sound]
> occlusion_scale = 0.4
> snd_collide_min_volume=0.1
> snd_collide_max_volume=200.
> Any of those?


The only one I've changed was hud_sound_vol_k.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Ok that's it , i cannot flog Stalker any more as it's too repetitious now , so see ya'll later if Stalker 2 ever comes out , it's been good! .


I feel a little the same way. Bought the two books in english and been reading those, really enjoy them. Sparks a lot of Zone imagination. Can't wait for Lost Alpha.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I hope one of the mods I'm tracking get updated/released soon. I want to have a long excursion in the zone this next time. COP Misery didn't take all that long because it was just the 3 zones available on the map. Pretty much my biggest gripe about CoP, tiny map.

Has anyone seen that trailer for the movie Chernobyl Diaries? Was funny the first time I saw it, I was like that looks just like Pripyat. Then near the end, sure enough Chernobyl Diaries. Dunno how good it will be, looks like another typical horror movie, but it was just kinda cool that it was set there.

If anyone has missed it, check out the Arma 2 mod, DayZ. It's sort of a zombie survivalist mmo, but looks very interesting.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

-Waiting for Lost Alpha & a playable version of Cryzone : Sector 23.

-Gave up on Stalkersoup due to weird bugs(TechnoBacon is awesome though, hats off to that guy).

-Playing CoP with Misery these days.


----------



## Rpg2

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

List of features in MISERY 2.0 (no longer version 1.1) because of the numerous changes. Looking forward to the new armor mechanics and MSO being added. Loving MISERY so far.

Would be cool to incorporate concepts from SGM such as scrapping parts on worn guns to repair new guns, ability to get backpacks to create custom stashes or more stashes than just the single box you're given in each game, and a variation on Alpha squads. In fact, Aaroe in the comments explained advanced game progression:
Quote:


> Yeah, that one refers to the intelligent and advanced scripting by Trojanuch that ensures us a challenge from beginning to end. Not just in terms of the progressions of equipment and NPC capabilities but also in terms of how factions react on your choices. I.e. if you work against the interests of Duty faction you will soon learn that they call upon their veterans from central Zone to take you out. 'Tolerance'' has its own definition in the zone.


Also, I would love to see old locales in CoP again from the first two games. I like how SGM managed to add places like Red Forest and Agroprom to CoP. Although it would have to be tweaked to add relevancy to the story, it would be nice to have more than the 3 areas.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

*stops playing Misery and waits for 2.0*


----------



## Aparition

Misery 2.0... hmm looks interseting. I got frustrated with the grind of Misery 1. Running back and forth trading crap just to buy some medikits isn't fun gameplay to me. I like hard but I don't like tedious, it is a game in the end.

I have been playing some Clear Sky lately, messing around with Faction Commander 2.5.1 and Total Faction War.
I like FC, it keeps a lot of the A-Life active. I think TFW has some great gameplay but I miss the A-life of the vanilla game... tinkering a bit with it.
The faction wars are a lot of fun to get away from artifact hunting for a bit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Sounds pretty good, I don't think I will be going back to Misery for a while though. Although it looks like they will be making a great mod even better.

Does anyone have any english sources for SGM info, like development news? I know they are working on a 2.2 version but it is buggy, and would like to track any info about its development. The only sources I found were not in english (and for some reason chrome wouldn't translate it).


----------



## AOwpr

Sup lads, Stalker virgin here. Was just curious, am I fine playing the game unmodded or should I download anything? Normally I'd go for graphics mods at least, but I'm on a laptop (desktop in storage over the summer) so that might not be an option. One of my friends recommended an overhaul (not Complete, forget the name), but wondering if I should just stick with vanilla instead for a first playthrough.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Sup lads, Stalker virgin here. Was just curious, am I fine playing the game unmodded or should I download anything? Normally I'd go for graphics mods at least, but I'm on a laptop (desktop in storage over the summer) so that might not be an option. One of my friends recommended an overhaul (not Complete, forget the name), but wondering if I should just stick with vanilla instead for a first playthrough.


Yep go vanilla first time through, there are a few mods that are more like patches, in that they fix some bugs, which might be a good idea to get one of those. Vanilla worked fine for me though when I played through the game. Not really any game breaking bugs. I'm pretty sure Complete does some graphics overhaul and fixes some bugs though, so it might be worth it to use that. Wait for some others to chime in too









Which game do you plan to play first? I recommend ShoC first, then CS or Pripyat. Even though that is chronologically (in game time) out of order, its better to experience the engines in that order I think. ShoC is fairly different looking than CS/Pripyat.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Sup lads, Stalker virgin here. Was just curious, am I fine playing the game unmodded or should I download anything? Normally I'd go for graphics mods at least, but I'm on a laptop (desktop in storage over the summer) so that might not be an option. One of my friends recommended an overhaul (not Complete, forget the name), but wondering if I should just stick with vanilla instead for a first playthrough.


Keep in mind that vanilla SoC didn't age well and might be difficult to get immersed in.

The Stalker complete mods give a face lift without altering the gameplay much at all. I don't know what overhaul mod your friend is talking about, but stick to graphical overhaul and bug fix mod for your first play through if anything.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Misery 2.0... hmm looks interseting. I got frustrated with the grind of Misery 1. Running back and forth trading crap just to buy some medikits isn't fun gameplay to me. I like hard but I don't like tedious, it is a game in the end.


I gave up on the Misery the first time only because of that.

But on my second playthrough, I completed about 70% Zaton quests without using a single medkit(I kid you not).
Misery changes the gameplay heavily. You are no longer are a bullet absorbing knight & medkits are only for the situations where you health gets to a level when you can't walk properly.

Don't give up on Misery. It's not THAT tough. Just different.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Subscribed to this guy last week. He has some awesome Let's Play videos of SGM 2.1, Misery & Stalkersoup.

http://www.youtube.com/user/OCedMyToaster


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Sup lads, Stalker virgin here. Was just curious, am I fine playing the game unmodded or should I download anything? Normally I'd go for graphics mods at least, but I'm on a laptop (desktop in storage over the summer) so that might not be an option. One of my friends recommended an overhaul (not Complete, forget the name), but wondering if I should just stick with vanilla instead for a first playthrough.


I love playing with OblivionLost for SoC when i first started , IMO its a better experience than playing vanilla the first time though(keep in mind that the mod was built with free play in mind , so you can't get to the ending of the game).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Keep in mind that vanilla SoC didn't age well and might be difficult to get immersed in.
> The Stalker complete mods give a face lift without altering the gameplay much at all. I don't know what overhaul mod your friend is talking about, but stick to graphical overhaul and bug fix mod for your first play through if anything.


SoC is the most immersive one in my opinion, and I played it after Clear Sky. It has the largest and most eerie level design, while Clear Sky was designed to look all pretty and too much like Crysis. CoP only has three main levels and poor ToD settings. But I do agree about the Complete mod for SoC - go ahead and use this on the first time through, its changes are all welcome. Once you beat all three games, SoC + STALKERSOUP is the one that lasts, at least until Lost Alpha comes out.


----------



## Rpg2

No reason for playing vanilla, just get the Complete mods. Complete mods just tweak and polish all aspects of the game without altering core details. Then go for things like Oblivion Lost, LURK, MISERY, and SGM if you're looking for a kind of play through.

I absolutely love MISERY. It really sets the tone for how hard the game can and should be. You start off with very little in CoP and the game reflects that well. You will be scrounging around for barely enough money to survive for food and low grade ammo. Eventually, doing quests and artifact hunting will net you enough money to profit a few thousand here and there. MISERY is hard, but the stashes are quite good if you look for them. Also there are a couple pieces of upgraded armor if you do Cardan's sidequest.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> No reason for playing vanilla, just get the Complete mods. Complete mods just tweak and polish all aspects of the game without altering core details. Then go for things like Oblivion Lost, LURK, MISERY, and SGM if you're looking for a kind of play through.
> 
> I absolutely love MISERY. It really sets the tone for how hard the game can and should be. You start off with very little in CoP and the game reflects that well. You will be scrounging around for barely enough money to survive for food and low grade ammo. Eventually, doing quests and artifact hunting will net you enough money to profit a few thousand here and there. MISERY is hard, but the stashes are quite good if you look for them. Also there are a couple pieces of upgraded armor if you do Cardan's sidequest.


Well 1 reason to play vanilla, is so you can see how much better mods are on top of the vanilla game







Gives a little bit of perspective, and you might also appreciate what a mod has done with the base game once it is applied, such as gun mechanics/graphics/handling, etc.

Though it is nice to start out with better visuals, and less bugs than vanilla, so It would be fine to run with a Complete pack first.


----------



## boredgunner

The only problem with Complete 2009 is that it makes some aspects of the game too easy. Carrying capacity is now upped to 70kg maxed, and stamina is almost unlimited if you're carrying under 60kg.


----------



## Stengah

Just installed Complete 2009, and I'm amazed with difference! I've played SoC for a long time now, and can't believe I've never done this. Realistic day light? There's a moon?! And a sleeping bag?! My Makarov sounds different? Jesus! I'm like a kid in a candy store!

I need to grind though it and try the other mods now. Damn, I feel like I've been living under a rock.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stengah*
> 
> Just installed Complete 2009, and I'm amazed with difference! I've played SoC for a long time now, and can't believe I've never done this. Realistic day light? There's a moon?! And a sleeping bag?! My Makarov sounds different? Jesus! I'm like a kid in a candy store!
> I need to grind though it and try the other mods now. Damn, I feel like I've been living under a rock.


If that's the case, STALKERSOUP will rock your world. I'm not even sure what kind of impact Lost Alpha will have on you.


----------



## Quasimojo

I bought S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (wow, kind of a pain to type that) a couple years ago. I played a few hours into it and let my son borrow it to see if he liked it. Of course I never saw it again. :/

Been thinking about buying it again, this time on Steam. I would be starting over with SoC. I think I will mod it this time, and so far I've heard good things in this thread about Complete 2009 and STALKERSOUP. Can someone tell me why I might like one over the other? I'm assuming they shouldn't both be installed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I bought S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (wow, kind of a pain to type that) a couple years ago. I played a few hours into it and let my son borrow it to see if he liked it. Of course I never saw it again. :/
> Been thinking about buying it again, this time on Steam. I would be starting over with SoC. I think I will mod it this time, and so far I've heard good things in this thread about Complete 2009 and STALKERSOUP. Can someone tell me why I might like one over the other? I'm assuming they shouldn't both be installed.


Yeah don't use more than one mod at a time in any S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game. Complete 2009 is better for your first time through, since it just enhances graphics and makes some small but nice gameplay changes (save the weight capacity and endurance, now they're too good). Nothing drastic at all, so the experience is just a better version of the unmodded game. STALKERSOUP is a full conversion mod and gives you a totally different experience, so it is best to play after you beat the unmodded game or Complete 2009.

The Steam version is a necessity for STALKERSOUP. This mod is unstable on the disk version. On the other hand, Lost Alpha has not yet been tested on Steam version so compatibility is unknown. I might end up with both my disk copy for Lost Alpha, and Steam version for STALKERSOUP in the meantime just to keep me occupied. Once Lost Alpha comes out, I won't bother with any other mod or the unmodded game again.


----------



## Faded

i'm thinkin i may pull the trigger on this game, to have something to play over the weekend... i been on the fence for a looooong time, simply because i had too much to play... HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Faded

ok i know its been posted but which one should i be starting with? the older one? Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The only problem with Complete 2009 is that it makes some aspects of the game too easy. Carrying capacity is now upped to 70kg maxed, and stamina is almost unlimited if you're carrying under 60kg.


Totally. It also makes SoC easier by adding weapon and armor repair ... which in turn makes a number of the rewards given for various tasks fairly superfluous since there's no need to get dupes of any one item anymore.

Basically the game is easier/less strategic running Complete because of the repair capability. On vanilla you have to think more about your load-out, when you want to use certain armor, etc.

However, it's helpful for first time players cause the vanilla game is pretty brutal for a first-time run, and you won't really notice the difference anyways if you've not played it unmodded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> ok i know its been posted but which one should i be starting with? the older one? Shadow of Chernobyl


Absolutely, for sure, most definitely. SoC should be first









The other two it matters much less ... I'd even say go ahead and play CoP 2nd, there's really no reason not to.

BTW, SoC is my favorite game of all time .. I'm jealous of people getting to play it for the first time. Also, protip ... keep an eye out for the 'Meet the Guide' quest, which will appear in your quest log after you clear Lab X16 in Yantar (typically 6-8 hours into the game on a first-time run). You MUST complete that quest-line to be able to get the 'real' ending ... which you definitely want as it adds hours of play time and lets you get the answers to the mysteries of the game.


----------



## Stengah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If that's the case, STALKERSOUP will rock your world. I'm not even sure what kind of impact Lost Alpha will have on you.


Ha, I don't doubt it. I'm looking forward to playing around with those.









I grew some balls and decided to add the realistic weapon mod by Artistpavel , but changed the fire dispersion of each weapon to more closely match those of this particular mod.

It's pretty fun to have so much eye candy and also actually be able to pull off head shots from a decent distance, without watching the bullet fly off like it's a curve ball. And, it's nice to drop someone with 3 or 4 shots to the chest and not an entire magazine. Mutants I can see being unusually tough; bandits and mercs - not so much.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Totally. It also makes SoC easier by adding weapon and armor repair ... which in turn makes a number of the rewards given for various tasks fairly superfluous since there's no need to get dupes of any one item anymore.
> Basically the game is easier/less strategic running Complete because of the repair capability. On vanilla you have to think more about your load-out, when you want to use certain armor, etc.
> However, it's helpful for first time players cause the vanilla game is pretty brutal for a first-time run, and you won't really notice the difference anyways if you've not played it unmodded.
> Absolutely, for sure, most definitely. SoC should be first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two it matters much less ... I'd even say go ahead and play CoP 2nd, there's really no reason not to.
> BTW, SoC is my favorite game of all time .. I'm jealous of people getting to play it for the first time. *Also, protip ... keep an eye out for the 'Meet the Guide' quest, which will appear in your quest log after you clear Lab X16 in Yantar (typically 6-8 hours into the game on a first-time run). You MUST complete that quest-line to be able to get the 'real' ending ... which you definitely want as it adds hours of play time and lets you get the answers to the mysteries of the game.*


As long as you're a good shot and get used to the radiation factor, you should be good to go in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. I love how brutal they are. To all newcomers, take the advice in bold! I don't personally know anyone who got the true ending on the first time through. I guess it wasn't appealing to go all the way back to the Cordon, since things don't really change much down there. The A-Life system isn't what it used to be, but Lost Alpha will fix that.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Well, actually you can the get real ending without doing that quest too. Using a Gauss rifle, if you know what I mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> The other two it matters much less ... I'd even say go ahead and play CoP 2nd, there's really no reason not to.


Y U NO LIKE CS?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Well, actually you can the get real ending without doing that quest too. Using a Gauss rifle, if you know what I mean.
> Y U NO LIKE CS?


CS good, but CoP BETTER!

Plus u no have to play in many of same level 2 time in a row if u play CoP 2nd instead of CS!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Okay.jpg

But still, Faction wars? Red Forest? Yantar? An actual loner base? Dark Valley freedom base? Yaar & Ashot? Ganja?

Shouldn't be missed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Okay.jpg
> But still, Faction wars? Red Forest? Yantar? An actual loner base? Dark Valley freedom base? Yaar & Ashot? Ganja?
> Shouldn't be missed.


Yeah CS is fun by all means, but in terms of its story it's pretty much worthless and only opened up some plot holes.


----------



## Rpg2

X8 Lab on MISERY. Nope. Nope Nope.


----------



## Faded

i broke down and picked up Shadows of Chernobyl... i also went ahead and installed the Complete mod...

i have to say, i really like the atmosphere and playstyle, even if i'm only an hour into the game... i'm hoping to get a good 10hrs into it, this weekend.


----------



## Domino

Loved this game. I'm going to try that free version. I remember playing an alpha build that looked and played nothing like the released version. It was so different.

The only thing I disliked was that the ending was far too linear. Once you were outside the plant, it just followed a "rush to the ending" sort of methodology. Felt rushed. Priprihat (I can't spell) was amazing on the intro. Loved the first few missions. I thought it was going to get ridiculously better, but it seemed to just level out really fast.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Loved this game. I'm going to try that free version.


What is this free version that you speak of?


----------



## Aparition

I think he might be talking about Stalker Soup.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Loved this game. I'm going to try that free version. I remember playing an alpha build that looked and played nothing like the released version. It was so different.
> The only thing I disliked was that the ending was far too linear. Once you were outside the plant, it just followed a "rush to the ending" sort of methodology. Felt rushed. Priprihat (I can't spell) was amazing on the intro. Loved the first few missions. I thought it was going to get ridiculously better, but it seemed to just level out really fast.


SoC built up very well. I remember entering the Red Forest for the first time and then Pripyat... this was especially amazing for me since I played Clear Sky first, and they really hyped up the Scorcher plus I had never seen Pripyat. But I agree the very last mission outside the CNPP (good ending) dragged on a bit and wasn't very creative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think he might be talking about Stalker Soup.


Either that or Lost Alpha I think. Lost Alpha might not be free, due to older reports of GSC taking command of it but there has been no news of this recently.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> CS good, but CoP BETTER!


Hmm, I actually disagree with you for once.

COP just didn't have a strong enough main quest. Plus, I hate, hate, hate the Pripyat level. So much build up on how it's gonna be epic, and then once you get there, you're invincible, and just popping off mercs and monolith for 5 minutes and then the game finishes.

The maps were also too open, mostly just wide open space. Not any routes you're forced down, no bottlenecks, no struggle back along 10km of maze to safety with broken armour and no ammo for your prized weapon.

Really, they tried to make it too much like fallout, and ended up with something that had the big strengths of neither series.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> What is this free version that you speak of?


STALKER Build 1935?

A free version of the game engine including A Life and cut locations, a different rendering engine, etc. If that is what you are looking for - it is now hosted on ModDB here
Quote:


> This is build 1935 of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, formally called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Oblivion Lost. This was made by GSC Game World before they remade it and it was finally released in 2007. This was released by them after requests from fans of the game. This was uploaded by Audio Ghost, so that you all can enjoy the old version, which includes more places, vehicles, and other stuff that did not make it into the final released game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> COP just didn't have a strong enough main quest. Plus, I hate, hate, hate the Pripyat level. So much build up on how it's gonna be epic, and then once you get there, you're invincible, and just popping off mercs and monolith for 5 minutes and then the game finishes.
> The maps were also too open, mostly just wide open space. Not any routes you're forced down, no bottlenecks, no struggle back along 10km of maze to safety with broken armour and no ammo for your prized weapon.


Though there are many things COP does way better than the other games, these are certainly sad drawbacks. Especially Pripyat, I mean Pripyat was ALWAYS super mysterious, then there is basically no reason to explore most of it and half the missions depend on who (if anyone) you bring with you.

Love COP but man it fizzles at the end.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> What is this free version that you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> STALKER Build 1935?
> 
> A free version of the game engine including A Life and cut locations, a different rendering engine, etc. If that is what you are looking for - it is now hosted on ModDB here
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is build 1935 of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, formally called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Oblivion Lost. This was made by GSC Game World before they remade it and it was finally released in 2007. This was released by them after requests from fans of the game. This was uploaded by Audio Ghost, so that you all can enjoy the old version, which includes more places, vehicles, and other stuff that did not make it into the final released game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> COP just didn't have a strong enough main quest. Plus, I hate, hate, hate the Pripyat level. So much build up on how it's gonna be epic, and then once you get there, you're invincible, and just popping off mercs and monolith for 5 minutes and then the game finishes.
> The maps were also too open, mostly just wide open space. Not any routes you're forced down, no bottlenecks, no struggle back along 10km of maze to safety with broken armour and no ammo for your prized weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though there are many things COP does way better than the other games, these are certainly sad drawbacks. Especially Pripyat, I mean Pripyat was ALWAYS super mysterious, then there is basically no reason to explore most of it and half the missions depend on who (if anyone) you bring with you.
> 
> Love COP but man it fizzles at the end.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I was going to do this but you beat me to it.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> SuP , thanks for the last coupla of posts , i have down-loaded the 85mb patch but the server is too slow on the weekend , I'll down-load 1935 during the week .
> I'm really looking forward to it! , i been missing Stalker nearly every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just a side-note , i came across a web-site a week or so ago but i can not remember what it was or where , and it explained where the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series came from , that early book by the 2 brothers , then a movie/film (which i gotta see one day on dvd) then of course the Pc games , it was really interesting imo and it explained alot on why i like it so much , must be a Genetic thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and 1935 is gunna be good!
> Cheers


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. was inspired by the book Roadside Picnic, and there is a film named Stalker that is loosely based off of Roadside Picnic. Build 1935 is available already, see the link in one of the above posts but beware that it is unstable, even with the community patches. Still fun to tinker around with though.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

You can find lots of Build 1935 fixes here, but it will still be unstable afterwards... just a little bit more stable and much better looking.

http://sdk.stalker-game.com/en/index.php?title=Build_1935:_Quick_Guide

If you're missing any other files, the easy fix is to take them from SoC and rename if necessary. You may end up with the wrong sounds or wrong textures, but as long as it runs. It's a poor assembly because it's a free alpha build, instability is expected. At least it runs to some extent, unlike others builds.


----------



## _02

Anyone know if you can decompress the resources in 1935 using one of the available unpackers?

You could unpack the resources and just add your own files.


----------



## angrysasquatch

amd- use spoiler tags for that stuff, it just clutters up the thread with no formatting. Example below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Just a update if anyone is interested.
> There is a log file now , as the log file is written in the x86 folder it seems that folder needs to be refreshed .
> But , that 1935 D/L , is a poor assembly imo , missing sounds and a few other bits and pieces , just a example
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb01_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb01_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb02_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb02_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb03_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb03_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb04_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb04_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb05_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb05_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb06_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb06_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb07_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb07_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb08_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb08_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb09_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb09_r.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb10_l.ogg
> ! Missing ogg-comment, file: gamedata\sounds\music\amb10_r.ogg
> they do not exist! on the hard drive or anywhere else .
> Does anyone know of a fan club of 1935 , a retro forum type of thing , as i feel like playing with this to try to get it up and running .
> ps-got is 'connecting to server' after 'loading a-life' , but the log says it was looking for ports?
> SERVER: Connecting...
> xrServer : trying port 5445 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5446 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5447 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5448 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5449 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5450 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5451 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5452 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5453 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5454 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5455 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5456 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5457 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5458 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5459 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5460 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5461 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5462 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5463 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5464 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5465 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5466 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5467 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5468 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5469 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5470 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5471 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5472 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5473 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5474 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5475 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5476 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5477 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5478 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5479 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5480 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5481 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5482 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5483 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5484 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5485 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5486 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5487 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5488 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5489 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5490 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5491 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5492 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5493 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5494 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5495 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5496 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5497 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5498 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5499 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5500 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5501 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5502 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5503 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5504 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5505 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5506 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5507 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5508 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5509 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5510 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5511 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5512 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5513 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5514 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5515 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5516 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5517 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5518 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5519 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5520 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5521 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5522 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5523 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5524 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5525 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5526 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5527 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5528 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5529 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5530 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5531 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5532 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5533 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5534 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5535 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5536 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5537 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5538 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5539 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5540 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5541 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5542 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5543 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5544 - FAILED!
> xrServer : trying port 5545 - FAILED!
> 
> 
> unless i get input here , i'll not bother posting about it any-longer .
> Added>>>>http://gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=17037&sec_id=16&offset=0
> there is all the action and the brains and with the original D/L on the first page , everything is there .
> Bye!
> ps,>i gotta turn on the network adapter , easy


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Anyone know if you can decompress the resources in 1935 using one of the available unpackers?
> You could unpack the resources and just add your own files.


Yep you can unpack them and add the missing files to fix those kinds of bugs. But Build 1935 is also filled with geometry bugs and other issues that make it unstable. Luckily Lost Alpha is scheduled for Q3, so we'll see similar levels and all of the old mutants and gameplay features (plus much more).


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

To all of you who were looking forward to Lost Alpha, I've got some bad news. The lead programmer and some other developers have stopped working on the mod due to personal reasons and them losing interest (right before its scheduled release?) Now it looks like they'll be releasing the mod in whatever state its in, in August.

Some devs will continue working on it. See their moddb page for updates. Hopefully they just look for replacement staff members and release a finished one, maybe next year or something... otherwise it might be unstable or unplayable like those alpha builds of SoC.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I'll wait for Dezodor to comment. Seems way too fishy. Maybe they just want more time to make it, and don't want to come up with a new date? GSC/legal issues maybe? Strange.

Either way, if they do release it unfinished, someone will stitch it all back up.


----------



## boredgunner

We have three staff members all saying the same thing, but I too await dez0dor's word. So far all they've said is that there is poor team cooperation and their personal lives are interfering with the development. Last time something came up regarding GSC/legal issues, they were direct about it.


----------



## _02

Hmmmmmmm.....

I'm not going to subject myself to digging through moddb speculation so I will wait.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

*Update*

Dezowave:

"Project is not frozen, or closed, until we finish it, we always had problems, but who not? Our lead programmer is off for some reason, and we have some engine bugs, and some other members are not sure when the programmer will come back, or even if he will. Thats the story, till then we work on other things."


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> *Update*
> Dezowave:
> "Project is not frozen, or closed, until we finish it, we always had problems, but who not? Our lead programmer is off for some reason, and we have some engine bugs, and some other members are not sure when the programmer will come back, or even if he will. Thats the story, till then we work on other things."


More from him:

"since gsc has no interest in la, we dont need to hurry that fast, as we planned. still, i think we can finsish the last map and test the game till end of q3, as we planned."

So he wants to get it finished, which is great news. It should be possible for them to find another programmer.


----------



## Faster_is_better

You guys and your doomsday rumors about Lost Alpha









At this point if it was just released, isn't it near enough finished that some other freelance modders could pick up and finish it out? Or close enough that it would be playable at least?

I have a feeling some of the mods I'm watching will all be releasing at the same time (or at least better playable builds). So then I will have to choose between which awesomeness to play.

Meh, I'm stuck in minecraft for now, till they progress enough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You guys and your doomsday rumors about Lost Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point if it was just released, isn't it near enough finished that some other freelance modders could pick up and finish it out? Or close enough that it would be playable at least?
> I have a feeling some of the mods I'm watching will all be releasing at the same time (or at least better playable builds). So then I will have to choose between which awesomeness to play.


Those are a little more than rumors, since they came from Lost Alpha developers. Right now they say it's buggy and not all features are working correctly. Lots of updates on their moddb page, including a supposedly leaked global map.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i`m in


----------



## MaxFTW

YES!

Finished SOC finally, and i have now finished all the stalker games, Now for the exciting part.... Playing through COP again









Im just wondering if i should play through with COP Complete or some uber 1337 realism mod that has no hud.... If that exists


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> YES!
> Finished SOC finally, and i have now finished all the stalker games, Now for the exciting part.... Playing through COP again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just wondering if i should play through with COP Complete or some uber 1337 realism mod that has no hud.... If that exists


Wow, played through the series backwards? Must be a horrible experience... but in any case which ending did you get in SoC? As for CoP, I don't like CoP complete as it wasn't stable for me and has no features that really stand out. You might want to use SMRTER Pripyat which adds lots of new items, but also has a loading time of over a minute. Last time I played CoP, I used a mix of SMRTER Pripyat and my own CoP Remix mod. To disable HUD, a console command should do it. When in game, browse through (tab) the *cl* and *hud* console commands if they exist.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, played through the series backwards? Must be a horrible experience... but in any case which ending did you get in SoC? As for CoP, I don't like CoP complete as it wasn't stable for me and has no features that really stand out. You might want to use SMRTER Pripyat which adds lots of new items, but also has a loading time of over a minute. Last time I played CoP, I used a mix of SMRTER Pripyat and my own CoP Remix mod. To disable HUD, a console command should do it. When in game, browse through (tab) the *cl* and *hud* console commands if they exist.


Not exactly i did finish CoP first out of all of them but i played through CS then SoC (that i got past lab x10 3 times just didnt back up my save) and now i can play through CoP again with mods.

I have installed complete at the moment and just saved at the Skadovsk as i want a HD gun textures pack and hopefully the mask hud mod if there is one standalone (where you can see as if you were in the eyes of a gasmask)

This time around i have set with veteran difficulty, I think ill get through it fine as last time around i had a mass amount of supplies for everything, I would like a mod that gives you less of things or less chance of a enemy dropping ammo or health and stuff like that.

Ending i got in SoC was the one where your in the grass


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Started playing CoP with SGM 2.1 today.

1 AK-47u MAG TO KILL A MUTANT?


----------



## MaxFTW

Oh this is just great, So i wanted to install atmosfear except it dont even start up


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Started playing CoP with SGM 2.1 today.
> 1 AK-47u MAG TO KILL A MUTANT?


ok that would be an AK-74u and SMG LOL


----------



## MaxFTW

I cant install any mods except complete without the game not launching


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I cant install any mods except complete without the game not launching


Which mods? And when you say it doesn't launch, you mean it freezes when loading or crashes to desktop and never loads?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Which mods? And when you say it doesn't launch, you mean it freezes when loading or crashes to desktop and never loads?


Well i found out that it was because i didnt start the game first, I just installed mods straight away.

Anyway i tried atmosfear except it didnt give a good new feel to the game so i have the i work alone mod installed instead and im gonna have a game now :3


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Mutants in SGM are unbearable, three shotgun rounds at point blank to kill a boar. Any known fix?

Other than that, it's fun.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Mutants in SGM are unbearable, three shotgun rounds at point blank to kill a boar. Any known fix?
> Other than that, it's fun.


Rookies don't stand a chance!
I don't know what would be easier, looking in the mod files to increase weapon damage, or lowering mutant health.

Actually can you point me at the SGM download / how to install? I'm not sure what I need to get this mod, I have not tried it yet.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

This guy uploads some really, really detailed Let's play videos of SGM 2.1, Misery & People soup. Subscribe to him NOW : http://www.youtube.com/user/OCedMyToaster/

Here's his video on how to install SGM 2.1 with Atmosfear 3:


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Mutants in SGM are unbearable, three shotgun rounds at point blank to kill a boar. Any known fix?
> Other than that, it's fun.


That is easy to check. In order to do that, try to kill humans with the same shotgun, to see if its as hard or if its easier. If its as hard, you just need to alter some damage values (you can do it at the weapon level, or at the ammo level... in any case, beware because some ammo make different damage and, in the case of a shotty, its not that obvious because some ammo have pellets (who would have thought?







) and it actually works as a damage multiplier (low base damage * number of pellets), which means that a small increase in base damage hugely increases the whole damage thingy.

Or, if its only boars... you could just lower their fire_wound_inmunities and be done with it... or the health of the mutant... or... well, there are a ton of ways to alter things in Stalker. So much that is easy to get lost and make some weapons god like.

PS: like in Stalkersoup... a mod in which I've been complaining for more than a month about how uber awesome shotguns are and they seem to realise it now, oh dear


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> This guy uploads some really, really detailed Let's play videos of SGM 2.1,Here's his video on how to install SGM 2.1 with Atmosfear 3:


cheers!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> That is easy to check. In order to do that, try to kill humans with the same shotgun, to see if its as hard or if its easier. If its as hard, you just need to alter some damage values (you can do it at the weapon level, or at the ammo level... in any case, beware because some ammo make different damage and, in the case of a shotty, its not that obvious because some ammo have pellets (who would have thought?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it actually works as a damage multiplier (low base damage * number of pellets), which means that a small increase in base damage hugely increases the whole damage thingy.
> Or, if its only boars... you could just lower their fire_wound_inmunities and be done with it... or the health of the mutant... or... well, there are a ton of ways to alter things in Stalker. So much that is easy to get lost and make some weapons god like.
> PS: like in Stalkersoup... a mod in which I've been complaining for more than a month about how uber awesome shotguns are and they seem to realise it now, oh dear


It's not just the shotguns. Even Assault rifles struggle to kill the mutants without emptying a whole mag. I'm gonna look into the fire_wound_immunities.

And yes, Shotguns in Stalkersoup are OP. I have a Benelli(or something like that) shotgun with a scope which I found early in the game in cordon. It's basically a sniper rifle, one shot kills even at significant distance. Too bad my save got messed up(garbage CTD, no day-night cycles) & don't wanna play through it again.


----------



## MaxFTW

Man subbed to that guy coz of the amount of modded stalker playthroughs he has done

I was thinking the i work alone mod would make the guns stupidly under powered but thankfully it doesnt, Really its what i wanted as it has less drops and stuff like that


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Man subbed to that guy coz of the amount of modded stalker playthroughs he has done
> 
> I was thinking the i work alone mod would make the guns stupidly under powered but thankfully it doesnt, Really its what i wanted as it has less drops and stuff like that


You could check out Misery also, it's like a harder version of I work Alone, basically. They were working on a 2.0 version I think, may be released by now or coming pretty soon last I checked.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> It's not just the shotguns. Even Assault rifles struggle to kill the mutants without emptying a whole mag. I'm gonna look into the fire_wound_immunities.
> And yes, Shotguns in Stalkersoup are OP. I have a Benelli(or something like that) shotgun with a scope which I found early in the game in cordon. It's basically a sniper rifle, one shot kills even at significant distance. Too bad my save got messed up(garbage CTD, no day-night cycles) & don't wanna play through it again.


It depends on how messed up the system is. I gave up Stalker soup because nothing made any damn sense whatsoever. Before I explain why the gameplay made no sense, let me explain how damage works (more or less). This is the equation that relates to damage (not accounting for criticals nor ammo piercing).

hit_power * k_hit * buck_shot * fire_wound_protection * fire_wound_inmunities

First value is controlled by weapon, second and third (number of pellets) by ammo type, fourth by armor (and artifacts) and fifth by the actor_inmunities

For instance, a typical Assault rifle in Vanilla Stalker has a hit_power of 0.7, which means that typically (fire_wound_protection is set, at max difficulty, at 1 almost everywhere) you will die with 2 body shots when unarmored, and could resist up to 3 when properly armored. Shotguns have a typical hit_power very low, which gets compensated with buckshot (because of the number of pellets) and with darts and other ammo types because of the k_hit value.

Lets deep into the "wonderful" world of Stalkersoup... (I talk into past because haven't played since a few months ago...maybe they had fixed it).

-Weapons made FAR too much damage. Like... an assault rifle doing 3-4x the normal value of vanilla (2.5 vs 0.7, on average)... meaning that you were dead whether you had a suit or not (even with exo!!!







). Keep in mind that suits have far less protection that in Vanilla, and you would need a suit with at least 60% of protection which, simply, doesn't exist.
-Normal weapons had uber damage.... shotguns were just godlike. For instance, the typical buckshot shotgun had the same base values as any assault rifles...but had pellets. This "little" detail meant that they made like 12x more damage that any assault rifle, per shot, which also means that you had no need to aim anywhere because the average npc could be killed 20 times with one single shot (yes, that means multikills from a distance when people are packed together







).
-Mutants couldn't be killed. Let me put it this way: you make like 1500 DPS with an AK47, and find a Chimera that has 1500hp. No problem, right? Well... the problem was that such chimera had fire_wound_inmunity of 0.95... which means that only 5% of the total damage actually worked. Which means that... you only did that sucker like 75 damage. So, go figure how much ammo you had to waste every time you found a super chimera... because at 0.125 damage per bullet you actually have to through like 1000 bullets to kill ONE. Its gets much easier with shotgun (you do 20x damage) but still its a terribly stupid waste of ammo, and not accounting for the damage the weapon suffers, which is outrageous.
-The game had like a bazillion new thinks that aren't properly stated anywhere. You start the game and have no idea that you need to forget about how to play Stalker because everything is new. New quests, different ways to end the quests you've done a million times on other mods, etc.
-Mid to end game, the game becomes booooooooooring... because there are so many artifacts, and you can carry that many (like 30, If I'm not mistaken), that at the end you can't be killed, or barely at all. This makes the game no rewarding, because at first you get horribly raped (mind you, even talking the car park, which is the first mission in cordon and its a piece of cake in every other mod at every single difficulty level...) by whoever you may find in the way... and, once you have advanced a lot, you just don't get killed.

And sure, you can go and try to edit a bazillion configs but...what for?! I got tired of tinkering with values so that I could make the game a little more interesting, because I got sick of doing at Agroprom trying to get the documents as I got raped every single time. Had to add me some "bullet-proof" (tinkering with my fire_wound_inmunity in order to lower all bullet damage... had to go as low as 0.4 to make the game challenging but not impossible) and even doing it it wasn't fun.

Ah! Last thing: because the mod has so many additional quests... there are like a bazillion extra characters that are important for a ton of things. Because those guys are important, they had to make them a lot tougher so they wouldn't die, and here comes the problem: if you need to kill them for any reason... you better throw them a bazooka because they have like 20x the normal HP which means that even with the uber weapons they need A LOT of pain (and headshots) to be taken down.

Oh god, don't think I'll try that mod ever again, its so unbalanced its not fun at all :S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Man subbed to that guy coz of the amount of modded stalker playthroughs he has done
> I was thinking the i work alone mod would make the guns stupidly under powered but thankfully it doesnt, Really its what i wanted as it has less drops and stuff like that


I'd check Misery If I were you







Same creator, and the game makes you really feel for the world... and actually only going for what really matters. You will never shoot anything that is not exactly in the way, and you better pack a lot of food if you want to keep moving.

Still, the huge problem comes from the game itself: I'm sure the devs took a nap when they started the last map in COP and forgot to ever get up, because there is really nothing to do in the one that should be the best of them all, at least to make the final of the game comparable to the other 2 (which start a climax that ends once you finish the games).

PS: and yes, *I work alone* is VERY hard. Its not that weapons are less powerful (they aren't), it is because you can only carry what is MANDATORY (you better bring the rounds you need, not more nor less), because weight is exceptionally controlled and the game is very unforgiving if you are over-weighted. Also, because used weapons sell for nothing you don't waste your time looking for them nor checking their state, you only care for ammo and food which makes scavenging a lot more real and fun.

PSS: if you try it, though, try to look for a mini-cfg that nerfs the zombies a lot. If you don't, a simple stupid zomby with a hand-gun is able to take down even a high-end duty squad simply because unless you make a few headshots, the zombie won't die... and because NPC aren't very good at headshots, you will only see zombies around the maps


----------



## MaxFTW

Well the only reason i didnt get misery mod is because theres a 2.0 version in the works.

In i work alone though i have recently found that guns are stupidly accurate tbh, switch your gun to single shot and aim that dot at there head and there dead in seconds, more effective than using iron sights


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> *snip*


I was talking about SGM 2.1 in which I was having the mutant problems.







I can kill humans just fine in it. But still I think you advice works for CoP too.

I've played Stalkersoup too. From what I've played guns were interesting. Didn't have any problem killing mutants though. 2 Shotgun shots maximum for normal mutants(didn't encounter the chimeras though). And a few pistol rounds for dogs. SGM is worse(Multiple shotgun rounds for even dogs).

Yes, the ability to carry so many artifacts is OP. Yes, the saves corrupt way too much. Yes, the CTD issues are still there.
But other than that the mod's fine by me.

Here's their answer for the OPness of weapons.
Quote:


> Our weapons are NOT overpowered: 60-80 % of thugs (without armor) in real life go down after ONE hit from a 9 mm Luger, .45 ACP, .357 Mag, etc.


Bulletproof vests/ExoSkeletons:
Quote:


> Ballistic reality of bulletproof vests is VERY CRUEL - even common FMJ 9mm Luger stopped by your vest will mostly cause your mmediate immobilization with shattered/broken ribs, or ribs spiked through lungs, single .40 SW may cause (after complete stopping) even fatal injuries, so do not think you can easily survive anything bigger. In vanilla Stalker games it is common for people to run around after 20-30 hits from a pistol or withstand 3 to 4 7.62mm bullets: absolute nonsense! Weapons are now much much more deadly and we mean *MUCH*.


Quote:


> There is no way even a Rambo can catch 17 bullets from a small pistol in vest and still run or fight. Bulletproof vest also commonly protects in exact place only once and then lets a bullet fly through it... Sad, but real.


----------



## Aparition

A Kevlar vest, true, it is only designed to stop low calibre pistol rounds, and then the protection on it degrades somewhat quickly if shot in the same location. It is also very effective against knives.

Ceramic plates or steel plates on the other hand are more designed to stop rifle rounds from a distance. When you stack kevlar and plates together and then reinforce it with steel you can take rifle rounds somewhat effectively.





The only thing though is even the latest high tech stuff is heavy.
Even though the plates will stop the bullet you also need padding to nullify the impact, which adds weight and holds in heat.


----------



## _02

Note - I have no played the mods you are mentioning, just thinking out loud.

You have to balance personal preference for realism and enjoyable game play. This is a game where you drink vodka to negate radiation poisoning, and sprint for miles on end @ 30 mph without tiring, provided you keep drinking energy drinks. If they attempted to treat things as realistic as the body armor aspect, radiation, hunger, fatigue and weather would prevent you from playing the game in any enjoyable fashion.

Of course weapon realism is fun and knocks up the survival aspect. However in a real life situation, surviving an encounter against 3 armed foes is completely unrealistic. And STALKER is built around the situation of fighting MOBS of people at the same time by yourself. Even when you rock excellent stealth, all it takes is stepping on a bush or crossing one person's path and you would be dead instantly. There are so many situations where you are forced to firefight with numerous foes that I don't think realistic weapon damage would be enjoyable at all.


----------



## Aparition

Playing Priboi Story Overhaul for SoC right now. On Master difficulty the "realism" aspect is pretty good. One or two hits with low armor and your dead









The biggest issue with the engine in terms of realism are the animations. The animations themselves are pretty good but if a baddy is keeling over from being hit and you send three more rounds at him that are not headshots sometimes it seems like they don't do anything at all.

Just little things like that which can take away from the gun fight, but overall I think it is pretty good.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I was talking about SGM 2.1 in which I was having the mutant problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kill humans just fine in it. But still I think you advice works for CoP too.
> I've played Stalkersoup too. From what I've played guns were interesting. Didn't have any problem killing mutants though. 2 Shotgun shots maximum for normal mutants(didn't encounter the chimeras though). And a few pistol rounds for dogs. SGM is worse(Multiple shotgun rounds for even dogs).
> Yes, the ability to carry so many artifacts is OP. Yes, the saves corrupt way too much. Yes, the CTD issues are still there.
> But other than that the mod's fine by me.
> Here's their answer for the OPness of weapons.
> Bulletproof vests/ExoSkeletons:


They are wrong, and I'm not. I'm sorry to put it this way, but it is what it is. Why?

*Game balance and adding stuff for stuff's sake.*
The problem with SS is that its a plethora of mods all glued together without a proper director nor any sort of quality control. This means that there are a thousand stuff in there that won't work properly but nobody bothers to fix it, although its obvious even to the naked eye.
For instance, nobody even bothered to create a "change-log-****-READ-IT" so that you aren't completely lost once you try the mod, and the problem is that the game is so complicated in every possible way that you NEED to look at guides all the time which makes the gameplay kinda meh :/ simply because you have no clue how to follow up.
Also, and this is very consistent with the gameplay feeling, we have the ballistic MESS, that doesn't work nor they want to change it because they have no clue about what they want to do, nor know how to balance it. And yes, its all about balance, if they want to make a "realistic" mod they are free to do it, what they can't do is pretend SS is when it clearly ain't..and this is why:

*Bullet-proof vests*: they pretend that in real life yada-yada-yada. Ok. If so, why bother including like 50 different outfits if none of they make, according to them, any difference in real life?!?! Why complicate something that in their own words is super simple: "in real life bulletproof doesn't matter... you die most of the time". Its a very poor excuse and hugely affects gameplay and, as far as I know, exoSkeleton's aren't used and I'm sure that if they did they would be VERY resistant to any sort of damage, something that ain't reflected by in-game stats because they are a tad more protective than a simple coat (







) and you still die with a simple 5.45 round ... or by a simple noob with a shotgun at 100 meters (I'm not kidding).
Also, and this is something they don't get, there is no balance in the game, whatsoever. The fact is: mid to late game, and with enough artifacts, you are god-like. Where is the balance there when you can carry so many artifacts that you break the balance they "pushed" for no reason at the beginning?

Seriously, If you want to make a realistic mod, and a very hard one... then go the *LURK* route (its a MUST if you've never tried. The Zone was never harder... ) and go all in. But don't try to go for realism and then handling 30 artifacts that are powered up because then there is no fun whatsoever: you die all the time at first (and I mean... ALL THE TIME, and that ain't fun) and once you have the good stuff you just don't die. For instance, the difference between having a Saiga and not having it was like this: I could cross Rostok non-stop or I had to hide like a chicken in a high place and snipe people and mutants from as far as possible. Why? Saiga is a 1-shot-everything glory that reloads very fast and shoots even fastest. If you compare its DPS against any AR its like 20x or 30x times higher... and thus it breaks the balance.

You know, one day I may take Stalkersoup and mod It my own way, with the damage values I feel like are needed, and with the health values and all the other stuff that is needed... but this requires a huge job and the mod needs to have a lot of parts scrapped any way. Still, what I don't truly understand is how the devs are that blind not to see what they are creating, because they could at least offer some options so to play the way you prefer it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Note - I have no played the mods you are mentioning, just thinking out loud.
> You have to balance personal preference for realism and enjoyable game play. This is a game where you drink vodka to negate radiation poisoning, and sprint for miles on end @ 30 mph without tiring, provided you keep drinking energy drinks. If they attempted to treat things as realistic as the body armor aspect, radiation, hunger, fatigue and weather would prevent you from playing the game in any enjoyable fashion.
> Of course weapon realism is fun and knocks up the survival aspect. However in a real life situation, surviving an encounter against 3 armed foes is completely unrealistic. And STALKER is built around the situation of fighting MOBS of people at the same time by yourself. Even when you rock excellent stealth, all it takes is stepping on a bush or crossing one person's path and you would be dead instantly. There are so many situations where you are forced to firefight with numerous foes that I don't think realistic weapon damage would be enjoyable at all.


Well, nothing is black nor white. The fact is that if you go for realism (like LURK and Misery... but realism in a Stalker meaning, not in ARMA 2 one







) you should try to draw a line and stick with it, no matter what. The problem with mods like SS and Oblivion is that, in the end, you are god and thus they gameplay and everything else goes to hell...


----------



## Aparition

That is the hard part about equipment scaling in a non scaling game. Stalker is 1 difficulty across the whole game. As you get better equipment the game gets easier.
I do agree that the level of difficulty should level off based on player level, matching the AI as best can be to the player. Playing on Master difficulty can help level off the end-game when the player has high level equipment and artifacts.

I think CoP has better tools to help balance the end game, giving experienced AI poor quality guns makes for a "tense" combat situation, while Fully upgraded guns on experienced AI makes "AI cheating" scenarios. However puting High upgraded guns on rookie level AI is an easy engagement, easy loot for the player.
SoC however was much for "tense" as special loot had to be found. This made getting to the high level end-game take much longer. You either had to find a stash, kill a stalker, or wait for a stalker to die to get that Silenced Rifle no one else had. This gave the game its own special balance.

In the end I think I will always appreciate SoC non-upgradeable system more. CS and CoP it is too easy to "tech up" beyond the AI and easily dominate them. - talking vanilla game.
How devs modify the upgrade system I think has a huge impact on game difficulty longevity.

The player will always be better than the AI.

EDITT////

So apparently I downloaded SGM 2.2 Eton Edition. What is the difference between this and regular 2.2?


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm if i just delete the gamedata folder in one of the games does that simply get rid of the mod and i can use a different one just like that?

Just want to know so i dont need to keep deleting the game and then redownloading it :/


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm if i just delete the gamedata folder in one of the games does that simply get rid of the mod and i can use a different one just like that?
> Just want to know so i dont need to keep deleting the game and then redownloading it :/


Nope. Doesn't work that way.

First make a backup of the base game, Steam > Backup & restore games. Now you can conduct all the experiments in the world on it. If anything goes wrong, just delete the steamapps/common/stalker call of pripyat & restore the game.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well i may start again on something, Might play clear sky idk...

I work alone mod does great things for survival and that but really im after new content.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm if i just delete the gamedata folder in one of the games does that simply get rid of the mod and i can use a different one just like that?
> Just want to know so i dont need to keep deleting the game and then redownloading it :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Nope. Doesn't work that way.
> First make a backup of the base game, Steam > Backup & restore games. Now you can conduct all the experiments in the world on it. If anything goes wrong, just delete the steamapps/common/stalker call of pripyat & restore the game.


That is incorrect. Yes, you can simply delete / rename the Gamedata folder.
Stalker looks at "Gamedata" for the mods, so if you rename it the file path will not match and will not take affect. I have multiple Gamedata folders with different mods I just rename them as such:

Gamedata
Old_Gamedata_Misery
Old_Gamedata_Vanilla
Old_Gamedata_SGM

The only one active is the "Gamedata" folder.


----------



## prava

Its not that simple. The big mods change even the .exe alont with some .dll, which means that you need to make far more changes than just renaming the gamedata folder.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Its not that simple. The big mods change even the .exe alont with some .dll, which means that you need to make far more changes than just renaming the gamedata folder.


The only mod I know of that does that is Stalker Soup. I have not tried this one yet as I am now enjoing SGM quite a bit.
If you know which .exe and .dll file is changed, simply make a backup (which you should do anyways







) and use the same _old naming scheme to switch in and out mods.
Just put the _old like "engine.exe_old"


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

^I thought that mods use some of the original contents of gamedata. So if you delete the gamedata & copy over the mod's gamedata, some files would be missing?

Also, how far are you in SGM? 2.1? 2.2? I'm 9 hours in it, still wandering around in Zaton. Getting framerate drop(framerates are fine if I load an old save). Has this occurred to you?


----------



## _02

General practice with modding anything is to make a pristine copy of any data folder so you don't need to waste time guessing if you've backed up the right stuff when some weird error happens. I would go ahead and do that unless you have issues getting it (slow connection, data cap, etc).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> ^I thought that mods use some of the original contents of gamedata. So if you delete the gamedata & copy over the mod's gamedata, some files would be missing?
> Also, how far are you in SGM? 2.1? 2.2? I'm 9 hours in it, still wandering around in Zaton. Getting framerate drop(framerates are fine if I load an old save). Has this occurred to you?


You got it a little backwards. The Gamedata folder is specifically for additional content/mods. If there is no gamedata files the game reverts back to the hardcoded data files - the vanilla files.

You don't physically alter the game files, you just load other content in the place of original content. (for regular mods anyways)

Im using SGM 2.2 Eton edition. About 4 hours in or so, still in Cordon just playing around. Pretty good performance throughout so far.
I have no idea what those addons_pack_scope , etc.., do.
Combat is a lot of fun, and I am enjoying the new missions quite a bit. If only the full English translation was available. I had a box with som russion text, double clicked it expecting something crazy to happen... I think it was only food









Can't wait to try the new toys... tame a pseudodog or something.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

^Thanks for clearing that up. Can't believe I had the wrong idea after 10+ playthroughs of the games.

Atleast the text is russian, in Stalkersoup it's poorly translated english, which is worse. Can never tell what a NPC wants, I always end up having a vodka with him.

Tame a pseudodog you say? I'd get 2.2 if I wasn't so far in the game.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> ^Thanks for clearing that up. Can't believe I had the wrong idea after 10+ playthroughs of the games.
> Atleast the text is russian, in Stalkersoup it's poorly translated english, which is worse. Can never tell what a NPC wants, I always end up having a vodka with him.
> Tame a pseudodog you say? I'd get 2.2 if I wasn't so far in the game.


Maybe you can help, I am a bit confused with SGM, is Atmosfear installed already?
There is a patch out but I am not sure if I need to install Atmosfear 3 as well for CoP.

And I am using the Eton edition for SGM 2.2... I have no idea what the differences are...
I might re-download just 2.2 and start again.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

^No Idea about 2.2. I'm running 2.1 & Atmosfear 3 has to be installed separately.


----------



## MaxFTW

What is the difference between SGM 2.2 and SGM 2.2 eton edition?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the difference between SGM 2.2 and SGM 2.2 eton edition?


Apparently it has additional items, like weapons and scopes, and changes in some small details, like the HuD. That is about all I know







This is from reading random posts about items, no FAQ or description exists from what I can tell. I think it is an out of date version of Eton with SGM 2.2, a lot of descriptions are not translated.


----------



## MaxFTW

I need a good mod, Misery is getting a 2.0 update, SGM is crazy to install, Dead city is ezmode, I work alone has little new content....

I want something with a lot of new areas and less lootz and less money earned.

Wont mind going back to clear sky if theres the same sorta thing for that too.


----------



## Aparition

SGM 2.2 is easy to install... not sure what your talking about.

Again I am running the Eton version. Just D/L 2.2 + patch. Add 2.2 to gamedata, copy patch over gamedata.
D/L level addition, copy over gamedata
D/L English translation, copy over gamedata
D/L Atmosfear 3, copy over gamedata
D/L Atmosfear 3 Patch Eton version (for eton edition







) copy over gamedata.

Play.
That is workin for me


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Man subbed to that guy coz of the amount of modded stalker playthroughs he has done
> 
> I was thinking the i work alone mod would make the guns stupidly under powered but thankfully it doesnt, Really its what i wanted as it has less drops and stuff like that


I have been waiting for him to make a proper playthrough of the mod for quite some time(i didn't subscribe to him so i didn't know he already started doing it last month).Thanks for sharing!









Also i doubt he is playing at the difficulty he was claiming during the section in the cave simply because he didn't get mauled by a bloodsucker(there were like 3 in the branching path section alone and he did not even encounter one).I think he was running the cave on easy mode which you can tweak in the .cfg file ; what a cheater.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Well, actually you can the get real ending without doing that quest too. Using a Gauss rifle, if you know what I mean.


Door- unable to be opened by Strelok in an Exosuit.Wields to the might of being pushed open by a gauss rifle.

Dat logic.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> SGM 2.2 is easy to install... not sure what your talking about.
> Again I am running the Eton version. Just D/L 2.2 + patch. Add 2.2 to gamedata, copy patch over gamedata.
> D/L level addition, copy over gamedata
> D/L English translation, copy over gamedata
> D/L Atmosfear 3, copy over gamedata
> D/L Atmosfear 3 Patch Eton version (for eton edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) copy over gamedata.
> Play.
> That is workin for me


Done that but at the starting area is there no sky texture or is that a known bug? :/


----------



## Aparition

Hmm... everything is working just fine for me.
You might have a bad download... or Atmosfear 3 has an issue.
If you run the mod without atmosfear do you still get the sky box problem?

I don't have that problem.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the difference between SGM 2.2 and SGM 2.2 eton edition?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it has additional items, like weapons and scopes, and changes in some small details, like the HuD. That is about all I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from reading random posts about items, no FAQ or description exists from what I can tell. I think it is an out of date version of Eton with SGM 2.2, a lot of descriptions are not translated.
Click to expand...

I wish more of the info was translated or at least worked with google translate. I would like to follow progress on 2.2 (I think is the latest/in development?) till its completion. Also if you are looking for very low loot, SGM 2.1 definitely isn't the ticket. It seems to be based on a large loot table and easy to get lots of cash, but there are special items and other vanilla stuff that has been buffed in price too.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hmm... everything is working just fine for me.
> You might have a bad download... or Atmosfear 3 has an issue.
> If you run the mod without atmosfear do you still get the sky box problem?
> I don't have that problem.


I dont know but i know that i did not copy some of the patch fixes simply because they were in Russian and i didnt know what to do :/

Also i only copied the gamedata folder from the atmosfear 3 mod :/

Apart from that though SGM 2.2 seems pretty meh, It adds a lot of locations and i have seen some new guns, But its still easy to get money and even easier to get ammo.

Also the AI seems a bit botty, I dont mind them being say powerfull or something but when everyones health in the game is somewhat minimized and everything is easier to kill it takes a lot away from the game IMO as you can take out some random bandit squad with a single mag and earn +100 rounds from unloading there guns and just picking up there ammo.


----------



## Aparition

There is a Atmosfear 3 patch for SGM 2.2 (both 2.2 and Eton 2.2)
Might be your issue









http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme
Look for lines just above SGM 2.1 download









Eton edition carry weight is only 45. Makes it harder to bank money as quickly. Not sure on the rest of the balance, but it seems a bit slower on the money making with SGM 2.2 Eton.

Here we go
http://sigerous.ru/forum/15-3620-1&usg=ALkJrhiW8gIIfyuNHxixSWj_x0HTVk7mIA
SGM 2.2 ALBOR (Eton) Edition info. Need to translate page, but finally found the info.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just noticed an interesting thing in SGM. When I was raiding on sawmill in zaton(about 20+ zombies), a group of Lones dropped in to help me. All four of us cleared the area & survived, then some dogs attacked & they died. Shortly afterwards, about 10-15 bandits came & took the place. This mod is really awesome.

Pro-tip : If you see any chicken in sawmill, don't shoot. They're explosive.


----------



## MaxFTW

Completely reinstalled atmosfear 3 for 2.2 and the sky works now.

I really dont like SGM though but i think i have tried the other mods, Im waiting patiently for misery 2.0 tbh


----------



## Aparition

Try Albor (Eton) version of SGM 2.2
According to the notes it added a lot of guns, rebalanced the gun mechanics, and made changes to the AI.
I am gonna stick with Eton version and see how it plays out, so far though the gun battles are a lot of fun.

Also lowered weight carry, added a limit to gun quality you can repair and sell, so really poor guns are worthless.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Try Albor (Eton) version of SGM 2.2
> According to the notes it added a lot of guns, rebalanced the gun mechanics, and made changes to the AI.
> I am gonna stick with Eton version and see how it plays out, so far though the gun battles are a lot of fun.
> Also lowered weight carry, added a limit to gun quality you can repair and sell, so really poor guns are worthless.


Nope im just gonna play through misery and wait till something good comes out, Hopefully misery 2.0 will be released before the end of summer


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Is their any way to remove the foggy weather? It's seriously annoying when I quick load during a firefight & it goes foggy.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Is their any way to remove the foggy weather? It's seriously annoying when I quick load during a firefight & it goes foggy.


If you are using any mod that has Atmosfear, while in game hit ESC key to the main menu, and you should see the Atmosfear controls. You can set weather periods, time frames, effects.


----------



## MaxFTW

If i kill noah can i complete the game still? And no one else will turn hostile against me right?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> If i kill noah can i complete the game still? And no one else will turn hostile against me right?


I'm pretty sure you're good. I shot him in the face the first time I played through as a complete knee jerk reaction to... well being shot in the face.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He shows you what route to take to accomplish a necessary task. You can do it without him by following the marker on your PDA, although it was a bit unclear to me what I needed to do when I got there, even though I did figure it out after a little debate and a quicksave


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> If i kill noah can i complete the game still? And no one else will turn hostile against me right?


Yes, and probably not. Your ending will suffer though.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

28 hours in SGM 2.1 now, not even checked all the Stingrays yet. Playing at 25-35FPS(same for all the graphics settings/resolutions). Too addictive to stop.

If I start a new game/load an older save, I get stable 60FPS. Any known fix or something I can try?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes, and probably not. Your ending will suffer though.


@ that part of the ending, the cheese, the cheese!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think you can kill the pseudodog and leave Noah and you get the same ending, go figure


----------



## BradleyW

Hey I am actually going to Pripyat nex year!


----------



## _02

Awesome, just because you want to?

Take massive amounts of pictures!

Just remember to save before you go through the arena tunnel.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Awesome, just because you want to?
> Take massive amounts of pictures!
> Just remember to save before you go through the arena tunnel.


I have been wanting to go since 2007. I've always been interested in the place and now I am going next year! Can't wait! Yeah I will take lots of images on my digital camera. I will be visiting Prypyat, then down the road to the Chernobyl area near the reactor. (Not too close)
I will be staying in Kiev, which is 2h away from the zone.


----------



## Rpg2

MISERY 2.0 feature list has been unveiled. A new mod is joining the custom Absolute Nature 3, Massive Simulation Overhaul, and the custom NPC armor mod: New Ordnance!

New Ordnance now allows players to find variations of the guns available in MISERY. Variations include Old, Worn, Standard, Modern, Personalized, Camouflaged, and Faction unique versions of guns. Each profile of a gun has altered stats and rarity, now allowing for around 200 unique weapons. Each variation has it's own textures, design, /appearance as well.

MISERY 2.0 Feature list
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/misery-20-whats-new

New Ordnance
http://www.moddb.com/mods/new-ordnance


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

WOW!


----------



## Aparition

Perfect, I was on a stalker break so I will hit this fresh when it releases.


----------



## Faster_is_better

New Ordnance looks awesomeeee. I wonder if this could be added to SGM, or some other mega mod?

The only problem I have with Misery/CoP is that the map is to small. End game I was bored. I want a Stalker with no End Game, sure you can amass all the best gear but there will always be something to do, more to explore. CoP's 3 little map areas last a while but not long enough. Definitely one of the things that ShoC has on CoP, the map is much cooler.

Nice work by that guy though!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> New Ordnance looks awesomeeee. I wonder if this could be added to SGM, or some other mega mod?
> The only problem I have with Misery/CoP is that the map is to small. End game I was bored. I want a Stalker with no End Game, sure you can amass all the best gear but there will always be something to do, more to explore. CoP's 3 little map areas last a while but not long enough. Definitely one of the things that ShoC has on CoP, the map is much cooler.
> Nice work by that guy though!


I feel like that has to do more with the syle of SoC vs CoP. SoC feels harsher, more solitary, but the levels are more linear in design. CoP you just have 3 large maps, but technically less areas. However the feel is more bubbly, less harsh in terms of textures.

I just keep coming back to the feel of SoC









Misery 2.0 should be interesting though as he is focusing on the End Game more than other mods, actually making Pripyat a feared place, unlike now where it feels more like a stroll in the park. I can't wait.


----------



## Bluemustang

So I just bought CoP and CS, which should I play first? Already played SoC. I'm gonna install complete mod on both too, sound good?


----------



## Aparition

Between the two it doesn't matter, they are their own experience.
Complete is good, mostly fixes, graphics enhancements.

For Clear Sky double check your keyboard commands, there is a new button 'k' I think which gives actions to squads - you will see it.

Have fun!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So I just bought CoP and CS, which should I play first? Already played SoC. I'm gonna install complete mod on both too, sound good?


Personally, I've played SHOC and COP through many times, but have tried to play CS through four separate times and every time gotten bored with it.

Just my opinion!


----------



## -chuck-

Just got the collection on the steam sale.

Going to play through them in order, so what are the best mods for soc first. To give me the best experience.
So far the only mod I have got is the stalker complete 2009 mod.


----------



## _02

IMHO complete is the best "all around" mod for SHOC.

I think the only other one I added was the FOV switcher to make a larger FOV, and I replaced the nightvision sample so I didn't hear the high pitch whine. I personally think the FOV looks a lot better wider, the stock FOV makes the game more stressful and scary, but good lord it is absurdly small. With all that eye candy flying around, the larger FOV was well appreciated.

I think I settled for 75?


----------



## Aparition

For ShOC don't miss out on Priboi Story, but get the Priboi Story Overhaul version








Play it after you do vanilla.

Oblivion Lost was fun too for ShOC.


----------



## mybulleturface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-chuck-*
> 
> Just got the collection on the steam sale.
> Going to play through them in order, so what are the best mods for soc first. To give me the best experience.
> So far the only mod I have got is the stalker complete 2009 mod.


I just got SOC ,played COP and CS. I am looking for mods to and these are the one I am downloading now. Can anyone else suggest anything else?

http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/addons/stalker-music-expansion
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009-weapons-addon
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009/downloads/sc-realistic-weapons-add-on
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009/downloads/stalker-complete-2009-14-exe-installer
http://www.moddb.com/mods/k10-vision/downloads/k10-vision-texture-addon-rc1-exe
http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/addons/anomaly-sound-replacement


----------



## lurker2501

STALKER Call Of Pripyat Winter of Death Ultimatum mod


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## boredgunner

I've made an amazing new discovery... Oblivion Lost 2.2 + STALKERSOUP shaders + Complete 2009 textures (only the ones that OL doesn't replace) = the best looking S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game out right now?







This mod also blows Complete 2009 out of the water in my opinion. It adds emissions, makes it so emissions change anomaly spawns, new weapons, new textures, old mutants from older builds (Burer, Cat, Zombie, Izlom, Chimera), increased mutant spawns in some places (notably X-18), new items, resurrected vehicles, and much more. It's very easy to use this setup - install Oblivion Lost 2.2, drop in STALKERSOUP's shader folder, and drop in Complete 2009's textures but don't overwrite any. Oblivion Lost changes many textures but not all, Complete 2009 changes some different ones so use those. It's also quite easy to implement Complete 2009's scope zooms.

I suspect this will be outdone by Lost Alpha + STALKERSOUP shaders + Oblivion Lost/Complete 2009 textures. We'll see in September.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looking good. Is there a way to download just the STALKERSOUP shaders by any chance?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looking good. Is there a way to download just the STALKERSOUP shaders by any chance?


If you can find it in a torrent, when you start the torrent, just disclude some folders. If you cut out the textures alone it should make a big difference.

I still think L.U.R.K. has the best graphics. Complete is overrated, it's been surpassed not long after its release in every way.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> If you can find it in a torrent, when you start the torrent, just disclude some folders. If you cut out the textures alone it should make a big difference.
> I still think L.U.R.K. has the best graphics. Complete is overrated, it's been surpassed not long after its release in every way.


That would have worked nicely but unfortunately the main torrent (hosted on moddb) only contains a giant 7z file.

L.U.R.K probably looks the closest to what the game should look like.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looking good. Is there a way to download just the STALKERSOUP shaders by any chance?


I just asked him on Steam forums, but he'll probably say no, or won't respond at all. So I can just, you know, leave them here in this post. As for L.U.R.K., it does have really nice foliage but the colors/ToD settings are often too inviting for the Zone.

shadersNstuff.zip 673k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Excellent, I'm sure the mod's creator won't mind/care since it's still explicitly STALKERSOUP and unmodified.


----------



## Aparition

I liked Oblivion Lost, you can create new artifacts in anomalies which added a good bit of fun hunting for artifacts.
Complete was always more of a bug fix, graphics overhaul mod. OL changed quite a bit of the gameplay.


----------



## sonofsam0981

Newb to the game. Just got in during the summer sale, cant wait to get destroyed (I've heard it stupid hard )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonofsam0981*
> 
> Newb to the game. Just got in during the summer sale, cant wait to get destroyed (I've heard it stupid hard )


Perhaps it is "stupid hard" on master difficulty. To me, "stupid hard" would be if it is overly difficult to the point where it reduces the amount of enjoyment you can get out of the game. It's fine on normal-hard modes, never tried it on master. ArmA 2 for example on the hardest difficulty is "stupid hard", because AI just autoaims from pretty much any distance and insta-kills you. Nothing of the sort happens in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. The difficulty is well done, could be a little harder like the Misery mod for Call of Pripyat though.


----------



## sonofsam0981

thanks for the clarification







either way, still excited to play it!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

New stuff in S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> New stuff in S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/280314_383211141743980_2007865248_o.jpg


Haha! That's an interesting way of putting it. I do look forward to SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 for sure. That's the mod that will bring me back to CoP.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

STALKER 2 - Bethesda!









http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgalyonkin.com%2F2012%2F07%2F31%2Fstalker-2-zhiv-izdaet-bethesda%2F


----------



## _02

Hopefully Bethesda will maintain the game's roots. Keep it dark, keep it dangerous, keep it open.

The game's core fans won't tolerate less.

Edit - This does excite me for the prospect of a strong story and mod tools


----------



## Aparition

I want to be excited.

The mod tools, the story, the open world RPG experience of Bethesda. I was happy about Fallout 3 (didn't play vegas).
I am VERY VERY concerned it will become too "friendly". The textures, engine, people are just too bubbly / fantasy on the Engine Bethesda uses. They will also need to add a TON of environmental effects, which they should be able to do no problem.

It is just that consoles are going to be a factor now, and it WILL affect development.
I hope they take a different approach to this Stalker 2 than they have with TES, if they have ever made a realistic mature shooter, this is it.

"crosses fingers"


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm in, just bought STalker Clear Sky and Stalker call of pripyat during steam sales.

I WANT to play it soo much more, but i'm working, and when i'm not...girlfriend takes up like 95% of my time









Complete mod ftw!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> and when i'm not...girlfriend takes up like 95% of my time


Everything in moderation!


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm thrilled at the chance of getting another Stalker game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> STALKER 2 - Bethesda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgalyonkin.com%2F2012%2F07%2F31%2Fstalker-2-zhiv-izdaet-bethesda%2F


Not very good news in my opinion, but better than no S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 maybe. Looking at Fallout and TES, they are unable to create a story driven game like S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and can't implement hardcore semi-realistic survival gameplay. However, there are mods that address the latter for Fallout and TES so there's some hope there.

I don't think they can get the dark and gritty atmosphere right (even GSC failed to do this after SoC, and SoC was worse than its alpha builds in this regard). However mods would do this too, so who knows? It might be decent. I just have a bad feeling about it, if it's true. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 license and CoP engine source code should have been given to dez0wave, Lost Alpha developers. They're on the verge of perfecting S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 4A would be my second choice, but I look forward to CryZone Sector 23 more than a Bethesda S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.

I don't want Bethesda to work on a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game. Do they need three post-apocalyptic games? Fallout, RAGE, and now S.T.A.L.K.E.R.? Moreover I want them to put all of their money, time, and effort into the next Fallout and TES games. That's what they need to focus on, not making three huge games. This can only go wrong. We already have two upcoming S.T.A.L.K.E.R. titles - Lost Alpha which is on the verge of perfecting the franchise, and CryZone Sector 23 as a bonus.


----------



## edalbkrad

ive just finished pripyat complete. (took me almost a month to finish the series)
I need to find a similar game to STALKER if anyone here knows something

I already finished metro2033 and fallout


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ive just finished pripyat complete. (took me almost a month to finish the series)
> I need to find a similar game to STALKER if anyone here knows something
> I already finished metro2033 and fallout


IMO, Nothing even comes close. Try Misery or SGM 2.1 for CoP. Misery for a real challenge, SGM 2.1 for a different & extended storyline + hours of fun(I've logged 70 hours currently).


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ive just finished pripyat complete. (took me almost a month to finish the series)
> I need to find a similar game to STALKER if anyone here knows something
> I already finished metro2033 and fallout


Your best bet is to play it again tweaked differently. Some games contain some aspects, but nothing feels like STALKER that I've played.


----------



## edalbkrad

are there other mods that change the storyline entirely?

metro2033 felt very close to stalker, except it had no rpg elements.
fallout was too cartoony and lacked the gloomy ambience.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> IMO, Nothing even comes close. Try Misery or SGM 2.1 for CoP. Misery for a real challenge, SGM 2.1 for a different & extended storyline + hours of fun(I've logged 70 hours currently).


So I started d/l'ing SGM2.1. Do I just need the main file and 2 patches then? Is it explained how to set it up anywhere?

I started watching the youtube vid about 2.1 but the dudes commentary was really getting on my nerves. What can you tell about this mod? Obviously you start in a different place, and there's some of the other maps included from SoC in this one ... what's the storyline like? Any good? Does it take you to all the extra maps and stuff?

Edit: Wow ... the installer is all in Russian ... and there's some warning that pops up during the process, and all I can read is the path to my Stalker CoP folder ... I guess I'll say 'Ok' (in Russian) and see what happens. Is the game going to be all in Russian now?

Edit 2: Aha ... yes, the English translation file download is also pretty important


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> are there other mods that change the storyline entirely?
> metro2033 felt very close to stalker, except it had no rpg elements.
> fallout was too cartoony and lacked the gloomy ambience.


Priboi story has a different plot and different main character
http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story

I personally thought the atmosphere of entering some of the abandoned areas in Fallout 3 was just perfect. I do however agree that the atmosphere tended to be (while awesome as a whole) lighthearted and silly in comparison to a real wasteland.


----------



## boredgunner

+1 to Priboi Story if you want a new campaign. Otherwise, wait for Lost Alpha in September.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

Next time you go through CoP, try Misery. No mod comes close to this one, though SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 looks amazing and I can't wait for it.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ive just finished pripyat complete. (took me almost a month to finish the series)
> I need to find a similar game to STALKER if anyone here knows something
> I already finished metro2033 and fallout


Honestly, the closest thing I've ever found is the DayZ mod for Arma2. Its similar, in that it has monster-type things (well, zombies), the 'rpg' element is focused entirely on gear (rather than stats), there's a day/night cycle, and there's a whole host of enemy players to fight. The downside is that there's no save points, so it would basically be like playing STALKER, and re-starting every time you died (and you're playing on 'Master'). Give it a look, you might like it, you might not (check YT vids, etc.).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Honestly, the closest thing I've ever found is the DayZ mod for Arma2. Its similar, in that it has monster-type things (well, zombies), the 'rpg' element is focused entirely on gear (rather than stats), there's a day/night cycle, and there's a whole host of enemy players to fight. The downside is that there's no save points, so it would basically be like playing STALKER, and re-starting every time you died (and you're playing on 'Master'). Give it a look, you might like it, you might not (check YT vids, etc.).


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. doesn't focus on stats either. The thing is Day Z is multiplayer, and lots of mainstream gamers jumped ship to it so you'll be playing with a bunch of kids so steer clear of people. I wonder how the Day Z full game will be, hopefully they don't take away most of the zombies and turn it into survival deathmatch again.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So I started d/l'ing SGM2.1. Do I just need the main file and 2 patches then? Is it explained how to set it up anywhere?
> I started watching the youtube vid about 2.1 but the dudes commentary was really getting on my nerves. What can you tell about this mod? Obviously you start in a different place, and there's some of the other maps included from SoC in this one ... what's the storyline like? Any good? Does it take you to all the extra maps and stuff?
> Edit: Wow ... the installer is all in Russian ... and there's some warning that pops up during the process, and all I can read is the path to my Stalker CoP folder ... I guess I'll say 'Ok' (in Russian) and see what happens. Is the game going to be all in Russian now?
> Edit 2: Aha ... yes, the English translation file download is also pretty important


Are you talking about OCedMyToaster? I find his commentary quite good. Plus the guy is putting in a lot of work - Complete playthoughs of Misery, Stalkersoup, SGM.

Anyways, here's the install order(from video description): Other than Atmosfear 3, everything is at : http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



INSTALL ORDER:
1-Main Mod
2-Patch 1 (SGM 2.1 fix 22.01)
3-Patch 2 (gamedata)
4-SGM 2.1 Artefacts addon.7z
5-SGM 2.1 gun patch
6-Atmosfear 3
7-SGM 2.1 + AF3 merge patch
8-SGM 2.1 + AF3 merge patch fix
9-Any other files (absolute nature, textures, etc.)
Last- ENGLISH TRANSLATION



It doesn't add a new storyline, it just modifies the original one & extends it to older areas(mainly for labs with some surprises).

For instance, the Stingrays can't be accessed right away. You need a keycard to examine them.
And just after you finish the last storyline mission, the games throws an awesome surprise at you.

There are tons of new missions. New factions too, plus every single faction is can be joined- even monolith. Every faction has a trader which sells unique weapons & suits of the faction. There are alpha squads spawning every once in a while whose sole purpose is to kill you, and they are harder than nails.

With right artifacts & exoskeletons from faction traders, you can carry even 200+ kgs.

There's a leveling system & new achievements. There's a cash guy at each base which pays you interest on deposited amount.

Although after reaching maximum level it becomes quite easy. I'm running around in my almost bulletproof Monolith Exoskeleton with 900000+ RU cash, several backpacks full of fully upgraded weapons, killing everyone with super ease. But those 70 hours, they were super fun.

Basically it's just the opposite of Misery - plenty of ammo, plenty of guns, plenty of things to kill & plenty of reasons to kill for.


----------



## Aparition

Actually Stalker has a very robust RPG element system. It is just behind the scenes. It affects weapon drops, character interaction, some quests, reputation, and stash drops, and the smart terrain spawners.

The RPG of Stalker is the environment instead of character stat changes and skills.

Modders that put a lot of time into the environment really show off how deep Stalker can get.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ive just finished pripyat complete. (took me almost a month to finish the series)
> I need to find a similar game to STALKER if anyone here knows something
> I already finished metro2033 and fallout


mods, also try cryzone(crysis based stalker mode)


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Are you talking about OCedMyToaster? I find his commentary quite good. Plus the guy is putting in a lot of work - Complete playthoughs of Misery, Stalkersoup, SGM.
> Anyways, here's the install order(from video description): Other than Atmosfear 3, everything is at : http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> INSTALL ORDER:
> 1-Main Mod
> 2-Patch 1 (SGM 2.1 fix 22.01)
> 3-Patch 2 (gamedata)
> 4-SGM 2.1 Artefacts addon.7z
> 5-SGM 2.1 gun patch
> 6-Atmosfear 3
> 7-SGM 2.1 + AF3 merge patch
> 8-SGM 2.1 + AF3 merge patch fix
> 9-Any other files (absolute nature, textures, etc.)
> Last- ENGLISH TRANSLATION
> 
> 
> It doesn't add a new storyline, it just modifies the original one & extends it to older areas(mainly for labs with some surprises).
> For instance, the Stingrays can't be accessed right away. You need a keycard to examine them.
> And just after you finish the last storyline mission, the games throws an awesome surprise at you.
> There are tons of new missions. New factions too, plus every single faction is can be joined- even monolith. Every faction has a trader which sells unique weapons & suits of the faction. There are alpha squads spawning every once in a while whose sole purpose is to kill you, and they are harder than nails.
> With right artifacts & exoskeletons from faction traders, you can carry even 200+ kgs.
> There's a leveling system & new achievements. There's a cash guy at each base which pays you interest on deposited amount.
> Although after reaching maximum level it becomes quite easy. I'm running around in my almost bulletproof Monolith Exoskeleton with 900000+ RU cash, several backpacks full of fully upgraded weapons, killing everyone with super ease. But those 70 hours, they were super fun.
> Basically it's just the opposite of Misery - plenty of ammo, plenty of guns, plenty of things to kill & plenty of reasons to kill for.


I'm definitely going to play it, seems cool so far. It's got a lot of stutter though ... I mean, I'm used to the ol' Stalker Stutter, but it's real bad with this mod for me. I'm also a little burnt on CoP as I played it not that long ago (and I've played it like 5 times now ... plus just finished an SoC run about a week back), but eventually, for sure I'm going to knock this one out. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

From that post, it seems like it was sort of a rumor that Bethesda got publishing rights to Stalker?

I'm not sure I would want them to take it over. I do love Bethesda games, and have poured countless 100s of hours into their single player masterpieces, but I don't know that they can do a STALKER game right. Especially if you take into consideration how Skyrim has just come out, with a very large and apparent console/user focus.

Stalker seems to be about trying to survive in an unforgiving environment, very dirty and brutal. You might call Skyrim dirty and brutal, maybe even gritty, but probably not unforgiving, unless you really wanted to make it that way. Stalker has a bit of throwback to old games, where they didn't hold your hand and lead you through the story or events (and has some good challenge to it at that). You're by yourself, all you have to rely on is your wits and gear.

A Stalker 2 by Bethesda could be a great game, even if they did it as they have done FO and TES games, but I don't think it would be the same experience as the first games, which is the most unique thing about Stalker to begin with.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Apparently it was a rumor after all.

Official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. facebook page :
Quote:


> Attention Stalkers: Bethesda have NOT bought the rights to the Stalker franchise!


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Honestly, the closest thing I've ever found is the DayZ mod for Arma2. Its similar, in that it has monster-type things (well, zombies), the 'rpg' element is focused entirely on gear (rather than stats), there's a day/night cycle, and there's a whole host of enemy players to fight. The downside is that there's no save points, so it would basically be like playing STALKER, and re-starting every time you died (and you're playing on 'Master'). Give it a look, you might like it, you might not (check YT vids, etc.).


i thought that game was purely multiplayer.

I would prefer a game with rpg elements like Dead Island


----------



## lurker2501

Has anyone encountered this kind of error before?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Has anyone encountered this kind of error before?


Never seen that error before. Which mods were you running and how long had you been playing when it happened?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Never seen that error before. Which mods were you running and how long had you been playing when it happened?


It isn't mod related as i tried launching the game without them and it gave me the same error. The game was on the hard-drive for a long time and worked up until today. Can it be due to some system dlls missing as my system has been experiencing boot problems recently?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Can it be due to some system dlls missing as my system has been experiencing boot problems recently?


COULD be corruption of files.

It sounds like the DLL is either corrupt, or it was changed to a different version than is expected by what is calling it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> It isn't mod related as i tried launching the game without them and it gave me the same error. The game was on the hard-drive for a long time and worked up until today. Can it be due to some system dlls missing as my system has been experiencing boot problems recently?


Well, xrXMLParser.dll is not a system dll. It should actually be somewhere inside your stalker installation directory. Find yours and compare the file's MD5 or SHA1 with either online databases (such as this one) or the members here.


----------



## Aparition

Would be easier to just re-install if you have the disc, takes 2 minutes.
Or if your on Steam verify the files and it will re-download any that are a-miss.

Constant Boot problems on your PC can cause random corruption, so you may want to check stability or chipset drivers too.


----------



## lurker2501

Ok, thanks everybody for the swift responses. Re-installation eventually did the trick.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I just started playing this properly. What an amazing game. I'm a bit confused about the factions though. I accidentally gunned down a Duty geezer in a firefight, and then when I tried to go into teh 'Bar' area they were all hostile. I've spent hours doing other missions since I killed the guy, will I have to go back to an old save, or will they forget eventually?
> Also, one crew told me to go and kill a sniper in the other crew's camp. I just walked straight in and they were all neutral. I went up and knifed the guy stealthily, but they all went hostile anyway. Will these guys ever forget? Will I miss out on any quests if I make factions hostile towards me?


If you're going to kill anybody, leave no witnesses ! As Metallica would say.." Kill em all !"







It's the witnesses that tip the others off that you're unfriendly(especially if you kill other STALKERS). At this point, if you want to maintain neutrality, go back to the last gamesave before you killed the Duty geezer and replay it from three.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aparition

You have to wait until they are alone and no one can see you or your target.
For the Duty Mission to kill the sniper you do fight the entire freedom faction









Watch your fire!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aparition

They can hear it, also it might be a scripted event. Been a few years since I played that section though.
Did you do it at night? I waited until night and use the low crouch when I did it.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> This is the best game I've played since Crysis.
> It reminds me of Crysis, F.E.A.R and Unreal, and that's probably the most praise I could give any game.


all three games are extraordinary, although the order in which they were released is Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky, then Call of Pripyat, the actual timeline of the story is....
Clear Sky
Shadow of Chernobyl
Call of Pripyat
also, since you're running a 3GB 580, Google the 'Complete' mods for each game, as they greatly improve the textures and graphics of the scenery,as well as the gameplay, they are 'All-in-one' mods and very easy to install. you should find them all on Mod DB and if you really like the STALKER games, don't hesitate to get Metro 2033 at some point as it's very similar.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yes Definately get the "Complete" mods. They are basically called. Stalker Call of Pripyat Complete 2010 for example.

They make it way better, and improve the graphics greatly.

Also I'm in. I have Call of Pripyat and Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> all three games are extraordinary, although the order in which they were released is Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky, then Call of Pripyat, the actual timeline of the story is....
> Clear Sky
> Shadow of Chernobyl
> Call of Pripyat
> also, since you're running a 3GB 580, Google the 'Complete' mods for each game, as they greatly improve the textures and graphics of the scenery,as well as the gameplay, they are 'All-in-one' mods and very easy to install. you should find them all on Mod DB and if you really like the STALKER games, don't hesitate to get Metro 2033 at some point as it's very similar.


Don't bother with Complete, except maybe for Clear Sky since there aren't many great mods for it. For Shadow of Chernobyl, use Oblivion Lost. It's a much better mega-mod that adds cut mutants and much more, and mixed with STALKERSOUP/complete shaders, it looks much better. For Call of Pripyat, nothing comes close to Misery.

Metro 2033 is only mildly similar in the more basic ways; first person shooting, mutants, and they take place after a disaster. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is open world while Metro is not, and the atmosphere is completely different. Great game nonetheless.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I'm already a big fan of Metro 2033. Now I can see where it got it's inspiration from.


Not just Inspired.
Quote:


> 4A Games was founded by former employees of GSC Game World, a year before the release of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl, in particular: Oles' Shiskovtsov and Aleksandr Maksimchuk, the programmers who worked on the development of X-Ray engine used in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series.
> 
> Shishkovtsov and his colleagues split from the development of S.T.A.L.K.E.R because that "its inherent inability to be multi-threaded, the weak and error-prone networking model, and simply awful resource and memory management which prohibited any kind of streaming or simply keeping the working set small enough for 'next-gen' consoles" along with its "terrible text-based scripting", which he explained led to the delays in the original game.


I'd kill for a open-world + STALKER-like + moddable game by 4A.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't bother with Complete, except maybe for Clear Sky since there aren't many great mods for it. For Shadow of Chernobyl, use Oblivion Lost. It's a much better mega-mod that adds cut mutants and much more, and mixed with STALKERSOUP/complete shaders, it looks much better. For Call of Pripyat, nothing comes close to Misery.


For a Stalker veteran, I agree with these recommendation. But for first time players who want a more vanilla experience (yet mostly bug fixed and with enhanced graphics) I'd recommend Complete for both SHoC and CS, and Atmosfear 3 + Absolute Nature 2 Texture Pack + Absolute Structures Texture Pack for CoP. And staying far away from CoP Complete as it is a buggy abandoned mess as most of us are aware.

I'm eagerly awaiting Misery 2.0 for CoP. I'm also hoping Lost Alpha will be out soon so Cromm Cruac can move on to getting Atmosfear 3 working with Clear Sky.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm happy to say I'm ready for Lost Alpha! I put together the best texture packs, so most of mine are 1024 x 1024 and 2048 x 2048, with a few 4096 x 4096 textures I found too. I used Oblivion Lost textures as a base, but added lots of k10_vision textures (and replaced a few) which are higher res. Some k10 textures shimmer so you have to be careful if anyone decides to use them.

Then I threw in Complete 2009 and Absolute Structures without overwriting, so most textures are changed. I also use Absolute Nature, which is recommended by Lost Alpha developers. The only ones I didn't replace are default concrete road textures, since Lost Alpha's are the best.

Since LA R2 render probably won't be improved much, I use STALKERSOUP R2 shaders but threw in k10_vision R2 shaders without overriding. k10 seems to make SSAO even better. I'll be adding in Arsenal weapons and gnomus scopes, change weapon stats and scope zooms so they resemble their real-life counterparts, and I know how to re-enable aim sway (and headbob if needed) so I'll be doing that. I'll probably make certain armors a bit less effective so anomalies are as deadly as say, Misery.

This would make a good mod collection, I'll see about getting their permissions about releasing it and crediting them though I don't know if that will work. I'll release a simple realistic weapons addon with gnomus scopes right away.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm happy to say I'm ready for Lost Alpha! I put together the best texture packs, so most of mine are 1024 x 1024 and 2048 x 2048, with a few 4096 x 4096 textures I found too. I used Oblivion Lost textures as a base, but added lots of k10_vision textures (and replaced a few) which are higher res. Some k10 textures shimmer so you have to be careful if anyone decides to use them.
> Then I threw in Complete 2009 and Absolute Structures without overwriting, so most textures are changed. I also use Absolute Nature, which is recommended by Lost Alpha developers. The only ones I didn't replace are default concrete road textures, since Lost Alpha's are the best.
> Since LA R2 render probably won't be improved much, I use STALKERSOUP R2 shaders but threw in k10_vision R2 shaders without overriding. k10 seems to make SSAO even better. I'll be adding in Arsenal weapons and gnomus scopes, change weapon stats and scope zooms so they resemble their real-life counterparts, and I know how to re-enable aim sway (and headbob if needed) so I'll be doing that. I'll probably make certain armors a bit less effective so anomalies are as deadly as say, Misery.
> This would make a good mod collection, I'll see about getting their permissions about releasing it and crediting them though I don't know if that will work. I'll release a simple realistic weapons addon with gnomus scopes right away.


Cool. Looking forward to that. Is there any way you can modify the weapon recoils to match that of STALKERSOUP?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I just started SoC a week ago, and the game is so bloody fun lol. UNTIL I got to Yantar and my game crashed. Then patch 1.0005 showed up and killed all of my saved games. woo hoo. Still playing it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Cool. Looking forward to that. Is there any way you can modify the weapon recoils to match that of STALKERSOUP?


Very easily. I won't particularly match them to STALKERSOUP, at least not intentionally. I'll just replicate my actual experience with those guns, since I've fired one from most of those calibers. Never fired a full auto gun though, but I think I have a good enough idea. Anyway I have clearance to use K10 Vision textures, and Absolute Nature for Lost Alpha in my collection. This is coming along well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*
> 
> I just started SoC a week ago, and the game is so bloody fun lol. UNTIL I got to Yantar and my game crashed. Then patch 1.0005 showed up and killed all of my saved games. woo hoo. Still playing it.


That's the spirit! I always recommend getting the latest patch first thing. 1.0005 should fix all noticeable problems. Clear Sky is the only one that still gives me problems. Sometimes my game crashes in Limansk Hospital, the second to last level, so I can't complete the game. Luckily I was able to complete it... just to be disappointed.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Very easily. I won't particularly match them to STALKERSOUP, at least not intentionally. I'll just replicate my actual experience with those guns, since I've fired one from most of those calibers. Never fired a full auto gun though, but I think I have a good enough idea. Anyway I have clearance to use K10 Vision textures, and Absolute Nature for Lost Alpha in my collection. This is coming along well.
> That's the spirit! I always recommend getting the latest patch first thing. 1.0005 should fix all noticeable problems. Clear Sky is the only one that still gives me problems. Sometimes my game crashes in Limansk Hospital, the second to last level, so I can't complete the game. Luckily I was able to complete it... just to be disappointed.


Haven't got CS yet, but ill try to get it asap







love Shadow of Cherny, i got to Yantarrrr again in two days, lol. just epix. So i should play CS next and then CoP later? I just checked and there are no clear skies to buy here :S but CoP is cheap







A bit bad theres only 60 kg weight limit, i know there are mods to remove that, but that would just make the game less challenging and fun...

EDIT : nvm found CS and CoP in a bundle. Cheap. Awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*
> 
> Haven't got CS yet, but ill try to get it asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Shadow of Cherny, i got to Yantarrrr again in two days, lol. just epix. So i should play CS next and then CoP later? I just checked and there are no clear skies to buy here :S but CoP is cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit bad theres only 60 kg weight limit, i know there are mods to remove that, but that would just make the game less challenging and fun...
> EDIT : nvm found CS and CoP in a bundle. Cheap. Awesome.


Yeah definitely play CS next. Only 60kg weight limit? That's a bit ridiculous in its own right, considering how much stamina you have. I like how the Misery mod for CoP reduces weight limit to 35 kg.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm happy to say I'm ready for Lost Alpha! I put together the best texture packs, so most of mine are 1024 x 1024 and 2048 x 2048, with a few 4096 x 4096 textures I found too. I used Oblivion Lost textures as a base, but added lots of k10_vision textures (and replaced a few) which are higher res. Some k10 textures shimmer so you have to be careful if anyone decides to use them.
> Then I threw in Complete 2009 and Absolute Structures without overwriting, so most textures are changed. I also use Absolute Nature, which is recommended by Lost Alpha developers. The only ones I didn't replace are default concrete road textures, since Lost Alpha's are the best.
> Since LA R2 render probably won't be improved much, I use STALKERSOUP R2 shaders but threw in k10_vision R2 shaders without overriding. k10 seems to make SSAO even better. I'll be adding in Arsenal weapons and gnomus scopes, change weapon stats and scope zooms so they resemble their real-life counterparts, and I know how to re-enable aim sway (and headbob if needed) so I'll be doing that. I'll probably make certain armors a bit less effective so anomalies are as deadly as say, Misery.
> This would make a good mod collection, I'll see about getting their permissions about releasing it and crediting them though I don't know if that will work. I'll release a simple realistic weapons addon with gnomus scopes right away.


are you to compile all this into a thread over @ 'you know where' ? (links would be nice, if you could)
+1 rep


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> are you to compile all this into a thread over @ 'you know where' ? (links would be nice, if you could)
> +1 rep


Yeah sure, it will have its own ModDB and Desura page though once its released. First LA has to come out.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Just played CoP and CS. My god. CS reminds me of far cry 2 a lot, but the game is meh. but CoP, full of goddamn limits and fences. screw you too game. out of the 3 companies that made the games, THQ was the only good one. Gee.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*
> 
> Just played CoP and CS. My god. CS reminds me of far cry 2 a lot, but the game is meh. but CoP, full of goddamn limits and fences. screw you too game. out of the 3 companies that made the games, THQ was the only good one. Gee.


GSC made all three games, each one just had a different publisher. CoP is actually much more open than SoC and CS, and it has the most explorable buildings by far. SoC was still my favorite game though.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> This is a weird engine.


Indeed. Gamebryo is right up there with X-Ray as well. 64 Hz bug is my bane. Also the version of the Crystal Dynamics Engine that is used in DX:HR. So much stuttering, even after trying all the fixes.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> GSC made all three games, each one just had a different publisher. CoP is actually much more open than SoC and CS, and it has the most explorable buildings by far. SoC was still my favorite game though.


Oh. Still though, I can't see how much more open CoP is, i try to go to Pripyat and there's this huge fence that i can't go over. Also the crash site 3 i think, took me a while until i realised i had to get to that guy to jump in the teleport thing. Also where's Chernobyl in CoP? SoC is the best...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*
> 
> Also where's Chernobyl in CoP? SoC is the best...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Chernobyl was not the goal in CoP. The goal was to find out what happened to the choppers that were sent to investigate the Zone/Chernobyl. From a few places you should be able to see it in the distance on the horizon.



As far as straight forward story telling goes, I agree that SHoC is the best. Also it does feel rather larger/varied/more interesting, whereas CoP is basically two large bowls and the mostly empty Pripyat. Clear Sky meanwhile was good right until the end...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*
> 
> Oh. Still though, I can't see how much more open CoP is, i try to go to Pripyat and there's this huge fence that i can't go over. Also the crash site 3 i think, took me a while until i realised i had to get to that guy to jump in the teleport thing. Also where's Chernobyl in CoP? SoC is the best...


CoP doesn't have narrow outdoor levels like the others, they're very wide and open and you can enter just about all of the buildings. Invisible walls/unclimbable fences are in all three games. There's plenty in SoC's Pripyat too, though I have to say SoC Pripyat is so much better. CoP also suffers from poor atmosphere due to horrible time of day settings, something SoC doesn't have. Try playing it with the Misery mod and you might be surprised (though I recommend waiting for Misery 2.0, it's almost ready).


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## XenoRad

It's a real pity they cancelled STALKER 2. With the last game they finally worked out the major bugs and expanded the maps to what they should have been in the beginning. They did however downgrade the random encounters and the quality of the story.

Combined all the three STALKER games would have made one awesome STALKER 2.

This series was a diamond in the rough and we were just starting to see the shine when the plug was pulled out.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Woah there, it might be bad, but it's not _gamebryo_ bad.


I was only considering the stuttering in each of these. Which in all three is pretty weird as to why they stutter and what sometimes will, sometimes won't fix it. Comparing all aspects of the engines, X-Ray is far better than Gamebryo (FO3 and FO:NV anyways, haven't tried Skyrim)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> It's a real pity they cancelled STALKER 2. With the last game they finally worked out the major bugs and expanded the maps to what they should have been in the beginning. They did however downgrade the random encounters and the quality of the story.
> Combined all the three STALKER games would have made one awesome STALKER 2.
> This series was a diamond in the rough and we were just starting to see the shine when the plug was pulled out.


The best game of the series comes out in a month (yes I meant to say game): http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Heh....just did it out of boredom


----------



## XenoRad

I know a bit about Lost Alpha. Didn't know it was coming out so soon. Could be very interesting but pity they couldn't use the CoP engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> I know a bit about Lost Alpha. Didn't know it was coming out so soon. Could be very interesting but pity they couldn't use the CoP engine.


Not much will be lost. Shadow of Chernobyl with the right mods looks much better than CS and CoP, and I'm sure Lost Alpha will look better than them too.


----------



## Aparition

I think the first iteration of the X-ray engine (SHoC) still has the best environment and am glad Lost Alpha is based on that. It did/does have problems, but the look and feel compared to CS and CoP is just better IMO.

I can't wait







I've not played in a few months so the experience will be fresh again.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think the first iteration of the X-ray engine (SHoC) still has the best environment and am glad Lost Alpha is based on that. It did/does have problems, but the look and feel compared to CS and CoP is just better IMO.
> I can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not played in a few months so the experience will be fresh again.


That has more to do with the mapping and other things, there's no doubt the CS and COP engines are more capable.

It doesn't matter though, as LA has quite a few changes to the engine anyways. It ain't X-ray 1.0, that's for sure. Whether or not it's better than COP engine remains to be seen though.


----------



## Aparition

No doubt... The draw distance on grass drives me up the wall though in CoP. Looking forward to Misery 2.0 which I think addresses that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No doubt... The draw distance on grass drives me up the wall though in CoP. Looking forward to Misery 2.0 which I think addresses that.


Doesn't the current version of Misery address that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> That has more to do with the mapping and other things, there's no doubt the CS and COP engines are more capable.
> It doesn't matter though, as LA has quite a few changes to the engine anyways. It ain't X-ray 1.0, that's for sure. Whether or not it's better than COP engine remains to be seen though.


You'd be 100% correct. SoC had the best atmosphere due to its weather/ToD settings. Clear Sky went with an overly pretty look since it wanted to look like Crysis or something, while CoP just looked dull. Play CoP Misery and you'll see how capable the engine is... that mod has perfect atmosphere plus more eye candy. But SoC's engine has most of the same eye candy like POM and SSAO, and mods enhance this.

SoC + the right mods (namely Oblivion Lost, STALKERSOUP shaders, Absolute Nature, compilation of the best textures) actually looks better than modded CS and CoP, so the engine is not much worse. Lost Alpha has some surprises on R2 (dynamic light/weather) mode. They mentioned increased view distance/grass density, far more than any of the vanilla games since they said you'd actually need over 4GB RAM to max this out. They also re-enabled grass shadows, which is missing from all three games and I've never seen a mod enable it. Who knows what else they're planning... (hopefully SSAO on the same level as STALKERSOUP/Complete). It will be the best looking game in the series for sure, especially with the Absolute Nature pack for LA as well as good texture mods.


----------



## TFL Replica

What do you guys use for AA in SoC? I use SMAA. I'd probably use that for CS too. CoP's built-in AA seems to perform a lot better.


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No doubt... The draw distance on grass drives me up the wall though in CoP. Looking forward to Misery 2.0 which I think addresses that.


I basically could not play the game because of the grass- it made everything past 50 feet ahead of you look really bad.

Luckily Complete fixed that issue for me with darker colors.


----------



## Aparition

Don't quite remember but I think misery it was just not so obvious as vanilla because of the colors and textures, but I think draw distance was the same.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What do you guys use for AA in SoC? I use SMAA. I'd probably use that for CS too. CoP's built-in AA seems to perform a lot better.


In dynamic lighting mode in-game AA doesn't work, since these games use deferred shading. You can force MSAA via NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel (and probably AMD variant), but it performs like crap. I've tried forcing FXAA via Inspector, but it does pretty much nothing. I guess it's time for SMAA injector?


----------



## Marin

For some reason I thought CoP would be longer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> For some reason I thought CoP would be longer.


CoP took me the longest. 40+ hours, vs almost 30 for SoC and a little over 30 for CS. But now that I think about it, it is possible (and easy) to complete CoP more quickly than the others. I wonder how long LA will be... just under one more month and we'll see!


----------



## Marin

Took me 25 hours (doing every possible mission).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Took me 25 hours (doing every possible mission).


Yeah, I just like to goof around in these games.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In dynamic lighting mode in-game AA doesn't work, since these games use deferred shading. You can force MSAA via NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel (and probably AMD variant), but it performs like crap. I've tried forcing FXAA via Inspector, but it does pretty much nothing. I guess it's time for SMAA injector?


SMAA 1.2 with the ultra preset or SweetFX with an ultra or custom preset. Check the link in my sig. To see what it looks like in Stalker games, check out the CS screenshots in the second post.


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, I just like to goof around in these games.


Same.

Despite thoroughly beating SoC back in the day, I reinstalled it when I got my new rig, and continue playing it to this day. Fun to just explore, note AI behavior, get immersed in the areas. And that is what STalker IMO delivers more than any game, a serious atmosphere.

Also it was glorious to play with Complete on max settings.
On my first play through I could play play Vanilla with static (puke) lighting in order to have smooth FPS.


----------



## one-shot

I bought SoC on release day and quit my crappy job to play it! I also bought Clear Sky on release day too. I loved both of those games. I ended up getting CoP a bit later after release. I still paid $39.99 for it, so not much later. I love all of the games equally, but SoC always brings back the most memories.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> For some reason I thought CoP would be longer.


Absolutely, Pripyat needed to have a lot more more-ness


----------



## one-shot

CoP was too short. I find myself trying to stall the inevitable while wandering around Pripyat. I feel the other STALKER games have more replay value.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot*
> 
> CoP was too short. I find myself trying to stall the inevitable while wandering around Pripyat. I feel the other STALKER games have more replay value.


SoC definitely has the most replay value.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> SoC definitely has the most replay value.


It's inferior to the others in terms of graphics (esp. out of the box), content, side quests, everything really. And yet it's just better somehow. They got all the little things right, or laughably wrong enough to add character.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

SoC was tense, really tense. Other than Rostok, Cordon & Freedom base in Military Warehouses, the game doesn't give you a single moment of relief. Garbage is a beginner's nightmare. Red Forest absolutely brilliant area. Also, Red Forest has one of the best atmospheres in the whole series. Specially when you get near the lab entrance. It still remains my favorite map in any video game. The journey to Yantar through Wild Territory is a nightmare. And don't even get me started about the labs.

CoP on the other hand is a bit, if not very, light. There aren't much surprises. Labs are too easy. Pripyat is a disappointingly short. Although the Pripyat Underground, weapon upgrades & the feeling of desolation at some particular areas more than makes up for the shortcomings.

For me, SoC >= CoP.


----------



## Marin

I wish CoP delved deeper into the Monolith, Freedom and Duty.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> SoC was tense, really tense. Other than Rostok, Cordon & Freedom base in Military Warehouses, the game doesn't give you a single moment of relief. Garbage is a beginner's nightmare. Red Forest absolutely brilliant area. Also, Red Forest has one of the best atmospheres in the whole series. Specially when you get near the lab entrance. It still remains my favorite map in any video game. The journey to Yantar through Wild Territory is a nightmare. And don't even get me started about the labs.
> CoP on the other hand is a bit, if not very, light. There aren't much surprises. Labs are too easy. Pripyat is a disappointingly short. Although the Pripyat Underground, weapon upgrades & the feeling of desolation at some particular areas more than makes up for the shortcomings.
> For me, SoC >= CoP.


I agree with this. SoC was much more unforgiving, and also had much better atmosphere than CoP and CS. CoP's time of day and weather settings are just so dull. The main quest in SoC is the most impressive to me as it takes you all the way across the Zone (opposed to 3 big areas), and can reveal the most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I wish CoP delved deeper into the Monolith, Freedom and Duty.


*SPOILERS* below

There isn't much more to delve into regarding the Monolith faction itself, but it would have been nice to find out who is controlling them now. Lab X8 indicated that the C-Consciousness project HQ moved to Lab X7 which didn't appear in the game. Clearly they were setting up for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2, but too bad that won't see the light of day. Lost Alpha includes a Lab X7, so I think they're going to try to fill in the void in the story.

As for Freedom and Duty, I like how CoP revealed Duty's origins. Freedom was mostly left in the dark, I guess they have less interesting history.


----------



## willem445

Stalker is the best! Got all three in the steam sale and love them.


----------



## boredgunner

Well guys, looks like Lost Alpha will be delayed until December or later, according to a forum post by the lead developer. Reasons why are unknown, but they're going to make an announcement today. They suggested that there are still too many bugs, but more importantly, a second reason they can't discuss. Sounds like possible legal action... there would be an outrage if they're forced to remove a bunch of features and release it as a mod.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> there would be an outrage if they're forced to remove a bunch of features and release it as a mod.


Against who, a company that no longer exists? Against a single guy? I doubt he or they are too worried about possible backlash.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well guys, looks like Lost Alpha will be delayed until December or later...


Ugh. At least we can hope for Misery 2.0 to be released soonish. I need to get my Stalker on some time soon. I have been away from the Zone for far too long.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Against who, a company that no longer exists? Against a single guy? I doubt he or they are too worried about possible backlash.


Who said they're worried? I just pointed out that lots of people will be frustrated. People already are, if you see the Lost Alpha moddb page. I know it won't make a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ugh. At least we can hope for Misery 2.0 to be released soonish. I need to get my Stalker on some time soon. I have been away from the Zone for far too long.


They're striving for a release within this month, but they're not sure yet. Either way I'd expect this month or sometime in October at latest, since it isn't a massive change.


----------



## Adam^

Downloading the complete editions for Clear Sky and CoP haven't played these games in so so long!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Downloading the complete editions for Clear Sky and CoP haven't played these games in so so long!


CoP Complete is a total bug fest. Use Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature and Absolute Structures and you get 90% of Complete's looks without the bugs. If you are looking for way more than an graphics enhanced vanilla playthrough, wait for Misery 2.0 which is a total game changer on top of enhanced graphics.


----------



## Marin

Didn't run into any bugs in CoP until the ending.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> CoP Complete is a total bug fest. Use Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature and Absolute Structures and you get 90% of Complete's looks without the bugs. If you are looking for way more than an graphics enhanced vanilla playthrough, wait for Misery 2.0 which is a total game changer on top of enhanced graphics.


+1, those graphics mods are excellent and I also had many problems with CoP Complete. CS Complete is cool, but if you use the spawn function then expect an unstable game. Definitely wait for MISERY 2.0 before replaying CoP. You can also try Way in Pripyat, a stable full conversion mod that adds Cordon, Yantar, Army Warehouses, and more with a new campaign.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

In my 4 playthroughs(2 vanilla, 2 complete), never ran into any bugs in CoP.


----------



## boredgunner

Lost Alpha got its news update finally. The main reason for the delay is newly found bugs due to recent engine updates. They also revealed one of their engine updates: enhanced multi-core support. SoC didn't support more than two cores. This is all good news if you ask me. They also revealed this awesome ugly monstrosity.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha got its news update finally. The main reason for the delay is newly found bugs due to recent engine updates. They also revealed one of their engine updates: enhanced multi-core support. SoC didn't support more than two cores. This is all good news if you ask me. They also revealed this awesome ugly monstrosity.





http://imgur.com/nu9TB


Looks like I'll just hold off on SoC for a little longer then.


----------



## boredgunner

@ Marin are you saying you never played SoC?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha got its news update finally. The main reason for the delay is newly found bugs due to recent engine updates. They also revealed one of their engine updates: enhanced multi-core support. SoC didn't support more than two cores. This is all good news if you ask me. They also revealed this awesome ugly monstrosity.


Looks like my wife in the morning before she puts on her face. Probably make the same vocals before the morning coffee puts everything back into focus.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @ Marin are you saying you never played SoC?


I played SoC but that was years ago.


----------



## Dr Acula

Hoping someone here can help me figure out a problem I'm having. Just reinstalled CoP on Steam today, started it up, played about 10 minutes and was working sweet, then decided to get a few mods for it.
So I downloaded and installed, Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature and Absolute Structures. But now every time I try to access a saved game or try start a new one, it freezes as soon as I either choose the difficulty(new game) or choose a save.

Rig specs are in my sig and I know it's not lacking in any way as I get 90+ frames in vanilla with all settings cranked to the max.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Hoping someone here can help me figure out a problem I'm having. Just reinstalled CoP on Steam today, started it up, played about 10 minutes and was working sweet, then decided to get a few mods for it.
> So I downloaded and installed, Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature and Absolute Structures. But now every time I try to access a saved game or try start a new one, it freezes as soon as I either choose the difficulty(new game) or choose a save.
> Rig specs are in my sig and I know it's not lacking in any way as I get 90+ frames in vanilla with all settings cranked to the max.


From Atmosfear 3 FAQ :
Quote:


> Q: Is starting a new game necessary?
> A: Yes, with AF3 it is REQUIRED to start a new game.


Although you shouldn't have any problem starting a new game. Try reinstall & removing user data.


----------



## Dr Acula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Although you shouldn't have any problem starting a new game. Try reinstall & removing user data.


Cheers for the help, I backed up and deleted everything in the _appdata_ folder where the user files are, and now it works sweet. So thankyou again


----------



## Adam^

I've been looking at a few CoP mods as I want something with better weapon ballistics as the standard game, where your ak is accurate to 2m is really stupid.

First I tried complete edition (i was running that anyways) then added realistic weapon tweaks, whilst this was good I still found the iron sights to be totally useless as they didnt seem to line up to where I was aiming.

Now I've downloaded Redux, Reloaded and Misery to try them out, I'm also looking at RCOM as I want something that changes the combat to be more realistic without making the game insanely hard!

Anyone got any recommendations? I also tried jsut running Atmosphere 3 to see what it was like but I forgot to get the other texture packs so some of the game was horrible!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I've been looking at a few CoP mods as I want something with better weapon ballistics as the standard game, where your ak is accurate to 2m is really stupid.
> First I tried complete edition (i was running that anyways) then added realistic weapon tweaks, whilst this was good I still found the iron sights to be totally useless as they didnt seem to line up to where I was aiming.
> Now I've downloaded Redux, Reloaded and Misery to try them out, I'm also looking at RCOM as I want something that changes the combat to be more realistic without making the game insanely hard!
> Anyone got any recommendations? I also tried jsut running Atmosphere 3 to see what it was like but I forgot to get the other texture packs so some of the game was horrible!


No mod really makes ballistics more realistic, except for mine (CoP Remix). But I don't recommend it, instead install Misery (2.0 will be out soon by the way). Here's my fix for it, making ballistics and scope zooms more realistic, fixing stamina, as well as other things I don't really remember. I'm pretty sure I also increased the health and speed/aggressiveness of the Chimera.

http://www.mediafire.com/?x4sh97bj9tsh0ul

Misery isn't THAT difficult, it's not unbalanced at all. It's such an excellent mod, having to plan your course of action carefully.


----------



## Adam^

I've installed them all, and Misery is pretty good so far even though I got insta killed by a snork I didn't even see! I think i'll play through Misery and Reloaded and see which I like more, though Misery seems good thus far!


----------



## boredgunner

Misery 2 is expected at the end of this month, due to lack of New Ordinance mod (the creator ceased work on it indefinitely). Oh well, we can't have it all. Great news though.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/latest-development-report


----------



## zinfinion

Ack. I was really looking forward to New Ordinance being in Misery 2.0, but I'm guessing its creator tackled way too much at once with the sheer number of weapons. I'm hoping it was mainly just cosmetics and nothing much is really lost by its absence.

It sounds as though work will continue on it within a few months though. I've got plenty of other stuff to keep me busy, so I think I'll hold off for more news about post release updates.

As always, thanks for keeping us up to date boredgunner.







Also, your enthusiasm is infectious.


----------



## TFL Replica

I've already tuned my SweetFX settings for CoP in anticipation of Misery 2.0.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've already tuned my SweetFX settings for CoP in anticipation of Misery 2.0.


Ah, good idea. I should get one ready, last time I just used a plain SMAA injector. By the way, the Lost Alpha developers need some modelling help (their modelers are overwhelmed). If anyone here is experienced or knows someone with experience with Maya/Max, and is willing to install X-Ray SDK, please send this man a PM. I'm going to contact one guy myself.


----------



## Droogie

I can't seem to get the complete mod installed on CoP. It keeps telling me a file is missing about 80% of the way through.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I can't seem to get the complete mod installed on CoP. It keeps telling me a file is missing about 80% of the way through.


That mod is a buggy mess. You're better off getting Misery and Absolute Nature 3.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

Misery 2.0 will be out in a month, so I suggest not even getting the current version and waiting for that. In the meantime you can play "Way in Pripyat" aka The Way to Pripyat, a full conversion mod for CoP adding new areas, campaign, side quests, weapons, etc. Note that A-Life is really dull in this mod, it has little replay value and is good only for the main quest.

Link to mod

Link to patch for the mod

English translation

Also keep in mind it doesn't work in static lighting mode, and DX11 mode doesn't work in underground maps.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That mod is a buggy mess. You're better off getting Misery and Absolute Nature 3.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery
> Misery 2.0 will be out in a month, so I suggest not even getting the current version and waiting for that. In the meantime you can play "Way in Pripyat" aka The Way to Pripyat, a full conversion mod for CoP adding new areas, campaign, side quests, weapons, etc. Note that A-Life is really dull in this mod, it has little replay value and is good only for the main quest.
> Link to mod
> Link to patch for the mod
> English translation
> Also keep in mind it doesn't work in static lighting mode, and DX11 mode doesn't work in underground maps.


Does misery offer the same stuff as complete? Like the adding money, changing how fast time passes, summoning emissions, etc.?

Not having DX11 kinda makes it bleh, too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Does misery offer the same stuff as complete? Like the adding money, changing how fast time passes, summoning emissions, etc.?
> Not having DX11 kinda makes it bleh, too.


Not having DX11 only applies to the "Way in Pripyat" mod in underground maps. This doesn't apply to Misery, which has much better visuals than any other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod, and much needed difficulty enhancements. It makes the game more of an RPG, making you choose one of three classes during installation. Emissions are revamped, and there is also a "psy-storm" feature. Time scale is untouched as far as I know, and it is harder to obtain money (it's ridiculously easy in unmodded CoP). It changes much more than Complete, revamping A-Life and the spawn system, tons of new weaponry, and much more. See the features list here.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/features48

I don't recommend playing it right now though, since Misery 2.0 will be out in a month or so. The feature list is even more impressive... do keep in mind that it has one of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod teams behind it (True Zone Projects).

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/misery-20-whats-new

So I recommend that "Way in Pripyat' mod in the meantime. DX11 also makes no difference in CoP really: it just makes the lighting system more buggy (namely indoor lights), and adds half-assed tessellation to gas mask filters. You won't really see a difference between DX9, DX10, or DX11 enhanced dynamic lightning renders.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Any release date set for L.A. mod? or even a basic timeline?

NVM I'll just read the mod notes.. seems they have postponed until further notice though.

Misery 2.0 is looking to be awesome, to bad New Ordinance won't make it in, but possibly in the future.

No updates to OGSE sadly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Any release date set for L.A. mod? or even a basic timeline?
> NVM I'll just read the mod notes.. seems they have postponed until further notice though.


Yeah, release date is to be announced. From what I've heard, this month they'll show LA to Sergei Grigorovich and he'll give his input on it, and dez0wave wants to give us an update on this matter at the end of the month. I would guess one of three things will result from this:

1) He'll leave LA alone and let it be released for free (since GSC said the author of Southern Comfort could have released the book for free)
2) He'll make a deal with dez0wave and have it sold as an official expansion (much more satisfying than the upcoming S.T.A.L.K.E.R. board game)
3) He'll try to have the project shut down completely.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Any release date set for L.A. mod? or even a basic timeline?
> NVM I'll just read the mod notes.. seems they have postponed until further notice though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, release date is to be announced. From what I've heard, this month they'll show LA to Sergei Grigorovich and he'll give his input on it, and dez0wave wants to give us an update on this matter at the end of the month. I would guess one of three things will result from this:
> 
> 1) He'll leave LA alone and let it be released for free (since GSC said the author of Southern Comfort could have released the book for free)
> 2) He'll make a deal with dez0wave and have it sold as an official expansion (much more satisfying than the upcoming S.T.A.L.K.E.R. board game)
> 3) He'll try to have the project shut down completely.
Click to expand...

#3 seems unlikely (I hope), haven't they been in contact with the dev's since the beginning of the project, and basically had it OK'd so far? You would think they would have said "No, you can't make this" a lot sooner, or maybe it has come to the point in development where it could create some issues. Hopefully the team has kept everything in order legally and permissions granted by the Stalker owners til this point.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> #3 seems unlikely (I hope), haven't they been in contact with the dev's since the beginning of the project, and basically had it OK'd so far? You would think they would have said "No, you can't make this" a lot sooner, or maybe it has come to the point in development where it could create some issues. Hopefully the team has kept everything in order legally and permissions granted by the Stalker owners til this point.


#3 seems unlikely to me too, unless Grigorovich has too much vodka that day. The devs have been cooperating with GSC devs, but from what I can tell on the official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. facebook page, Grigorovich hasn't been involved. As for legal issues, LA broke all boundaries a while ago when modifying engine code. This is why presenting LA to Grigorovich is a necessary step. But info on this subject is all blurry due to the lack of official talk on this. It will hopefully clear up by the end of the month.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not having DX11 only applies to the "Way in Pripyat" mod in underground maps. This doesn't apply to Misery, which has much better visuals than any other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod, and much needed difficulty enhancements. It makes the game more of an RPG, making you choose one of three classes during installation. Emissions are revamped, and there is also a "psy-storm" feature. Time scale is untouched as far as I know, and it is harder to obtain money (it's ridiculously easy in unmodded CoP). It changes much more than Complete, revamping A-Life and the spawn system, tons of new weaponry, and much more. See the features list here.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/features48
> I don't recommend playing it right now though, since Misery 2.0 will be out in a month or so. The feature list is even more impressive... do keep in mind that it has one of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod teams behind it (True Zone Projects).
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/misery-20-whats-new
> So I recommend that "Way in Pripyat' mod in the meantime. DX11 also makes no difference in CoP really: it just makes the lighting system more buggy (namely indoor lights), and adds half-assed tessellation to gas mask filters. You won't really see a difference between DX9, DX10, or DX11 enhanced dynamic lightning renders.


I just like all the toys that come with the complete mod. If misery has those, then I'll check it out. I've beat the game enough times that I just like to play through it casually and occasionally summon up some monsters, emissions, slow down or speed up time, etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah trust me, once you try Misery, you won't use any other mod for CoP except for additions to Misery (like Absolute Structures), or full conversion mods like Way in Pripyat which adds a new campaign and a bunch of locations from Clear Sky (Yantar, Army Warehouses, Cordon, Limansk Hospital, Agroprom Underground, and the cut underground location from the Garbage come to mind).


----------



## Aparition

Garbage underground?

Tell me more...


----------



## boredgunner

I had forgotten the real name for the level, it's Black Digger's Stash. Don't get your hopes up though, it's just a tiny hideout.

http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Black_Digger%27s_stash

- EDIT: New USS Profiles for Misery 2.0 have been shown.

http://media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/19/18111/USS_charts_07.jpg

Looks perfect! I think I'll pick randomly this time, in Misery 1.2 I picked sniper.


----------



## Brainsick

I just got Stalker SOC and I can't seem to find any working link for the latest complete mod, any ideas? The link on moddb keeps telling me there are no currently working mirrors for it, where can I get it? I really want to play this now.


----------



## Aparition

Here is the latest release for Complete.
If you are looking for 2012 it isn't out yet.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009/downloads/stalker-complete-2009-14-exe-installer


----------



## Brainsick

Nope, it doesn't work, I get this message:

_The file you have selected (Stalker_Complete_2009_v1.4.4_Setup.exe) is not available via any mirrors. Please check back shortly as our servers update every 5 minutes. If you have a webserver with space, contact us about providing a download mirror. Your companies banner will be shown thousands of times daily here and supports our game development community.
To access more download mirrors we encourage you to join the community, otherwise please be patient and keep trying._

Is it just me?


----------



## Aparition

I think it is you. I just downloaded the mod.


----------



## Brainsick

Damn, it's not working for me, is there any other alternative I could try to make the game look better?


----------



## Aparition

Try a different browser? Clear your cache? It should work.
Moddb goes to Gamefront (Filefront) for the actual download you could search their database directly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Damn, it's not working for me, is there any other alternative I could try to make the game look better?


Get Oblivion Lost, Absolute Nature, and this shader/texture compilation I put together.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-mp

http://www.mediafire.com/?8sdizn1r1ubqsst

http://www.mediafire.com/?1gss930zhq9q534

http://www.mediafire.com/?ge9jnrljwzj2634

http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/addons/absolute-nature-texture-pack1

First install Oblivion Lost, then just merge each of the three parts from mediafire separately (drag and drop the gamedata folder into the SoC directory). Then install Absolute Nature. This is a much better mod than Complete; it looks much better, doesn't make the game easier (except for carry weight, like Complete), it adds most cut mutants from the game (Cat, Zombie, Ghost Zombie, Izlom, Burers including a special boss fight version, and Chimeras), has a few new quests, adds repair function for equipment, brings back vehicles, overhauls A-Life to make encounters much more random and make the Zone much more alive, it adds new weapons, and so on.

If you don't want to spend this much time installing mods (though it won't take long), get Old Good Stalker Evolution and Absolute Nature.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/old-good-stalker-evolution


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Try a different browser? Clear your cache? It should work.
> Moddb goes to Gamefront (Filefront) for the actual download you could search their database directly.










Hey, downloading directly from gamefront worked, thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get Oblivion Lost, Absolute Nature, and this shader/texture compilation I put together.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-mp
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8sdizn1r1ubqsst
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1gss930zhq9q534
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ge9jnrljwzj2634
> http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/addons/absolute-nature-texture-pack1
> First install Oblivion Lost, then just merge each of the three parts from mediafire separately (drag and drop the gamedata folder into the SoC directory). Then install Absolute Nature. This is a much better mod than Complete; it looks much better, doesn't make the game easier (except for carry weight, like Complete), it adds most cut mutants from the game (Cat, Zombie, Ghost Zombie, Izlom, Burers including a special boss fight version, and Chimeras), has a few new quests, adds repair function for equipment, brings back vehicles, overhauls A-Life to make encounters much more random and make the Zone much more alive, it adds new weapons, and so on.
> If you don't want to spend this much time installing mods (though it won't take long), get Old Good Stalker Evolution and Absolute Nature.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/old-good-stalker-evolution


thanks mate, but the links to Oblivion Lost seem to have been temporarily removed, which is unfortunate, I might go ahead and get 'Old Good Stalker Evolution' + Absolute Nature. Thanks again

rep+ to both.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, downloading directly from gamefront worked, thank you!
> thanks mate, but the links to Oblivion Lost seem to have been temporarily removed, which is unfortunate, I might go ahead and get 'Old Good Stalker Evolution' + Absolute Nature. Thanks again
> rep+ to both.


No problemo. Is something happening with moddb? If only you knew what you were missing, you might get pretty aggravated. Take this moddb


----------



## Brainsick

One more question, do you think I can use your shader/texture pack along with 'good old stalker evolution' and absolute nature? I haven't even started modding this game yet, so I have no idea, thanks so much!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> One more question, do you think I can use your shader/texture pack along with 'good old stalker evolution' and absolute nature? I haven't even started modding this game yet, so I have no idea, thanks so much!


Many texture mods can be run with other mods, as they "replace" existing files instead of add or changing them.
Many of the popular mods also give a FAQ on which mods work together. I don't remember the system files to look out for but I think the textures folder can be replaced with higher quality versions without worry.

If you install a mod with texture mods double check that you aren't just installing the same mod. Absolute Textures is a common mod to be used alongside or combined in other mods.


----------



## boredgunner

Old Good Stalker Evolution includes a texture pack and shader pack. The shaders are unique and add sunshafts, something which only two unreleased mods do, and also reflection shaders like Clear Sky and CoP. So I say stick with the current ones.

You might be able to merge that texture compilation I linked you to (the mediafire link) with OGSE, but you'd have to delete the weapons and sky folder. Then it _might_ work, I can't foresee any other conflicts. Those textures are almost only 2048 x 2048 and 4096 x 4096; they come from Photorealistic Zone and Argus textures, plus Gnomus scope textures. I hand picked the best textures for every material.


----------



## Brainsick

Awesome, this'll keep me busy for a while.









Thanks again!


----------



## Burned

Can't wait to try out these mods when I finally get my hands on a graphics card - Friday can't come soon enough







Haven't played it for about a year or so, so it should be good to revisit it again.


----------



## boredgunner

I'd like to report: in about half an hour I've successfully merged MYSTERY with a custom Absolute Nature 2 setup chosen by me, Clear Sky Complete, CS Remix (my own mod), and Gnomus scopes. So far they're working great together. Since CS lacks any good mod packs like this (e.g., Oblivion Lost), I was considering adding an eating function, adding a bunch of guns, playing it through, and then releasing it, as long as I can get the authors' permission.

Here's how MYSTERY looks by itself (well I had already merged it with CS Remix, but that doesn't affect visuals).



Here's how it looks now, merged with AN2, CS Complete, and Gnomus scopes (and I chose the proper scopes/reticles too).


I'll have a short gameplay video uploaded soon.


----------



## TFL Replica

Could use some AA, otherwise looks great.


----------



## boredgunner

^ I agree, but AA doesn't work in R2/R3 mode since they use deferred shading or lighting. SMAA injector doesn't work; the game just crashes before reaching the main menu. I'll try FXAA injector next.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ I agree, but AA doesn't work in R2/R3 mode since they use deferred shading or lighting. SMAA injector doesn't work; the game just crashes before reaching the main menu. I'll try FXAA injector next.


You'll be pleased to know that all AA injectors work for all stalker games in all lighting/DX modes. I'm using SweetFX for CS right now but I've also used vanilla Inject SMAA and FXAA Tool for it in the past.

Copy all dll and ini files to the bin folder and put everything else in the main stalker folder.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that all AA injectors work for all stalker games in all lighting/DX modes. I'm using SweetFX for CS right now but I've also used vanilla Inject SMAA and FXAA Tool for it in the past.
> Copy all dll and ini files to the bin folder and put everything else in the main stalker folder.


It appears you're right, thanks. My problem was I just dumped all of the files into the bin folder. Here are two shots with SMAA, but I might try SweetFX next. I wish the damn HUD would go away; demo_record 1 doesn't do so, and neither does the usual key.





Progress is going along well, tomorrow I'll have all the guns added and hopefully I can get around to finishing most of it. I also plan to upload my version of Oblivion Lost (2010) since the download link disappeared. It also includes STALKERSOUP shaders, Absolute Nature, some new weapons, 4k road textures that I snagged from somewhere, many textures from Photorealistic Zone (mostly 2048 x 2048), Gnomus scopes, re-balanced/more realistic guns, etc. It's not finished yet, I also have to add a bunch of guns and new armors which I'll do sometime, but it's still my favorite mod pack and I've never had stability problems. It looks great too, though there's no AA in these shots.







Just to give you an idea on texture quality, this mod pack will spoil you.


----------



## TFL Replica

Inject SMAA has several AA presets which can be changed in the injector.ini file. SweetFX is built on Inject SMAA. You can fine tune the AA via the settings file (in real time) as well as a wide selection of shader effects.


----------



## Aparition

Thanks Replica I found your info very useful!


----------



## boredgunner

Here's that teaser I mentioned.


----------



## prava

Hi fellow Stalkers! I've been out of the Stalker world for a long time... and I think its time to come back









Any new mods around? The last I played were *I am not alone (2.0)*, and also tried the infamous "*The soup*"

Anything worth looking at?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here's that teaser I mentioned.


Awesome. I need to give CS another playthrough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hi fellow Stalkers! I've been out of the Stalker world for a long time... and I think its time to come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any new mods around? The last I played were *I am not alone (2.0)*, and also tried the infamous "*The soup*"
> Anything worth looking at?


For Shadow of Chernobyl, try Oblivion Lost. I'm uploading it now since the download link disappeared from Moddb (for the newer 2010 edition), and I've added STALKERSOUP shaders, Absolute Nature, Photorealistic Zone, a few new guns, and Gnomus scopes + my own tweaks (weapon stats now identical to real version, made certain mutants more challenging). I'll post the link when it's done uploading; note that you should also get a 3GB enabler for it. It's 100% stable but not quite 100% complete; I have yet to fully implement the additional 50 guns or so, mostly from Arsenal mod.

I'm also making another modpack/mod compilation for Clear Sky, combining MYSTERY with CS Complete, CS Remix (my own mod), Absolute Nature 2, and lots of guns mostly from Arsenal mod. I'm also going to implement an eating function, this will all be finished within the next two weeks (since I've been pretty busy lately). If you can't wait, just play MYSTERY.

I recommend waiting for Misery 2.0 to come out for CoP, which should be before the year's end.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For Shadow of Chernobyl, try Oblivion Lost. I'm uploading it now since the download link disappeared from Moddb (for the newer 2010 edition), and I've added STALKERSOUP shaders, Absolute Nature, Photorealistic Zone, a few new guns, and Gnomus scopes + my own tweaks (weapon stats now identical to real version, made certain mutants more challenging). I'll post the link when it's done uploading; note that you should also get a 3GB enabler for it. It's 100% stable but not quite 100% complete; I have yet to fully implement the additional 50 guns or so, mostly from Arsenal mod.
> I'm also making another modpack/mod compilation for Clear Sky, combining MYSTERY with CS Complete, CS Remix (my own mod), Absolute Nature 2, and lots of guns mostly from Arsenal mod. I'm also going to implement an eating function, this will all be finished within the next two weeks (since I've been pretty busy lately). If you can't wait, just play MYSTERY.
> I recommend waiting for Misery 2.0 to come out for CoP, which should be before the year's end.


Oblivion Lost... never liked it. Once you start mutating artifacts you get god-like status, and the fun ends; COP mods aren't really for me... beucase I don't like COP that much: sure, its a VERY GOOD game, but the last map has an anti-orgasm that kills it for me... I just don't understand what were GSC thinking to make such a terrible and empty last map.

So.... mmm, I'll try CS mods then, although I had some problems with CS last time I tried and couldn't play it


----------



## boredgunner

Simple solution for Oblivion Lost: don't use transmutes. I never did that. Here's the link but it can't be downloaded yet, until they authorize it.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-more

Another option for SoC is Old Good Stalker Evolution, but overall it looks much worse and the atmosphere is off, and emissions don't change anomaly spawns. As for CoP, Misery just like other mods changes the A-Life system. It improves it and changes the spawns so that Pripyat is not empty. But to answer your concern, more people prefer Pripyat to be a ghost town like in real life, opposed to a war zone like in SoC. But I agree that it was too dead, hence mods fixing it. You'll love Misery once you play it, if you like challenges that is.

www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Simple solution for Oblivion Lost: don't use transmutes. I never did that. Here's the link but it can't be downloaded yet, until they authorize it.
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-more
> Another option for SoC is Old Good Stalker Evolution, but overall it looks much worse and the atmosphere is off, and emissions don't change anomaly spawns. As for CoP, Misery just like other mods changes the A-Life system. It improves it and changes the spawns so that Pripyat is not empty. But to answer your concern, more people prefer Pripyat to be a ghost town like in real life, opposed to a war zone like in SoC. But I agree that it was too dead, hence mods fixing it. You'll love Misery once you play it, if you like challenges that is.
> www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


Yeah, but transmutes are a very nice aspect of the game







If you take away those, the game loses interest... because a bazillion different weapons make no sense when you basically use always the same







Ah! Also, after testing several different OL versiones I could NEVER finish the game because it got buggy no matter what I did, and the thing that I hate the most is getting CTD and not being able to finish a game.

Now, regarding Misery... yup, I finished COP with that mod, and it was a very brutal mod, that I loved... but the problem ain't the mod itself, the problem is that the game finishes for me once you get to Prypriat... because there is no fun once you've done most of everything, to the point that the only thing you want from there is the last tier upgrades, but nothing else because there is close to nothing to do there. Compared to SOC and CS, it makes for a very poor finishing. You see... the first two games have a very mediocre start (well, in CS its rather poor because if you play vanilla you can't hit nothing until you leave the swamps and thus the first hours are HORRIBLE), and then they keep getting better and better... until the end, specially once you cross the Red Forest (holy cow what a scary place to be in CS... those damn invisible bloodsuckers still give me the creeps... as they hunt you instead of you hunting them







) where the climax keeps going on and on and its a very intense experience for the last hours.

So, all in all, If I were to enhance COP, I'd start by making the last map more compelling. As it is, there is nothing rewarding in that map, nor even challenging. No big side missions, no good objects that will make the game nicer... its all for nothing. On the other side, the first 2 maps of COP are just brilliant: tons of stuff to do, and tons of places to lurk because the items you collect will be very helpful... and the place is alive (well... in Misery you need to mod the Zombie's health or else there is no life... just the undead one... its not fun to see a simple zombie with a pistol murder a high-end Stalker squad with exos...), with missions, a lot of danger, etc. I think I won't touch any other COP mod until I find one that finally addresses this issue









Oh, and regarding OGSE... I think I played it. Let me check on moddb... oh, yes, I think I played it when it was in russian and you needed to add like 127845050 patches to make it work, and prey some... in order to make it work. Mmm, so they are finally working on decent translation... oh dear, I think I'll require my Stalker-fix quite soon









PS: I think that the mod that I enjoyed the most, as a complete package, was LURK 1.1. It was a VERY hardcore game (where bloodsuckers would hunt you badly... ), but very very rewarding and the whole experience was awesome. I'm looking forward for 1.2









PSS: any good mods for CS? I'm more into hardcore experiences (Misery, LURK) than mods with a-bazillion-weapons-but-meaningless-changes (hi there, Oblivion Lost!).


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah I agree with you about Pripyat now in CoP. Although Misery (especially 2.0) make the area much more active, it still has nothing to do. You might also want to try "Way in Pripyat" aka The Way to Pripyat, a full conversion mod for CoP with a new campaign. Note that DX11 mode doesn't work in underground maps. You can find it here.

http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme

CS doesn't have anything comparable to Oblivion Lost/OGSE/Misery really; the best are MYSTERY and CS Complete, but I recommend the former due to its superior atmosphere and visuals. If you want a total conversion mod, go for Total Faction Warfare or something similar; these take out the main quest and enhance the faction war feature. As for OL, the 2010 one is perfectly stable for me, I've beaten it many times with 0 CTDs. OGSE is mostly stable too; they really fixed it up compared to the original. I wish I could say the same for STALKERSOUP.

OL definitely doesn't have meaningless changes, let me list what it does.

- Brings back mutants from the cut early builds of the game, such as Burers, Chimeras, Cats, Zombies (and several variants)
- A few new side quests
- Changes/drastically improves the atmosphere
- Enhances A-Life and spawns to make the game more alive and more unpredictable
- Graphics overhaul; new weather, new textures
- Adds emissions
- Adds new anomalies
- Makes it so emissions change anomaly spawns like they are supposed to, again makes the game more hardcore and unpredictable
- Adds the transmute function
- Adds sleep function/sleeping bag
- Adds a few guns
- Allows you to join factions
- Adds free play

The version in my other post has in addition: STALKERSOUP shaders for a much more dreaded and realistic look, Absolute Nature 2, Gnomus scopes, makes several mutants more dangerous, and by far the best texture compilation for the game. I like it much more than LURK.


----------



## Aparition

I tried to get into LURK. I liked the initial start but the removal of all the Artifacts just made me loss interest. I guess I really enjoy collecting and using them. I guess it is because of Vanilla and finding that Jellyfish to give you a tiny boost to small arms on the first mission







.
I understand why they removed equiping artifacts but I think I would have been happier if they just made artifacts less useful later into the game. Artifacts just make Stalker... stalker?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I tried to get into LURK. I liked the initial start but the removal of all the Artifacts just made me loss interest. I guess I really enjoy collecting and using them. I guess it is because of Vanilla and finding that Jellyfish to give you a tiny boost to small arms on the first mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I understand why they removed equiping artifacts but I think I would have been happier if they just made artifacts less useful later into the game. Artifacts just make Stalker... stalker?


Yep, thats why they are bringing them back in the soon-to-come version of LURK. They said they will make artifacts extremely rare so that you can't abuse them (hello Oblivion Lost!), but still LURK was a fantastic adventure... and a very very hard one, mind you. I still remember a pair of bloodsuckers the used to camp around the entrance to lab X18... you couldn't snipe them because they were hiding, and once you got close, they'd run towards you. Heck, I had to run back to Duty camp, grab my good shotty and try to face them that way. Yikes... but all of that make the game really enjoyable yet terrifying at the same time.

So dark yet so brilliant, so dramatic yet so full of live... heck I need to lurk (pun intended) around moddb and see If I can find something good for Stalker


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> They said they will make artifacts extremely rare so that you can't abuse them (hello Oblivion Lost!)


OL doesn't change artifact spawns, they're the same as vanilla. Yet another undeserved and misinformed potshot. I do agree that they're too common in SoC though.

- EDIT: STALKERSOUP has been updated finally.









http://www.tecnobacon.com/content/split_downloads.html


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> OL doesn't change artifact spawns, they're the same as vanilla. Yet another undeserved and misinformed potshot. I do agree that they're too common in SoC though.
> - EDIT: STALKERSOUP has been updated finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tecnobacon.com/content/split_downloads.html


No, I was saying that you can easily abuse the artifact system in OL, not only because in OL there are mutated artifacts, but because you can carry a ton more.

---

STALKERSOUP... meh, don't like it. The designers are too stubborn regarding the damage weapons do its not even fun. You have to tweak the settings madly to get the game half-functional... and, yet, you find some ULTRA- mutants that can't be killed unless you glitch them (or you use a shotgun, which is just as bad as glitching the mutants, seriously).

It pissed me off that mod, seriously. Taking the first camp was a nightmare because you'd be insta-killed at any distance by any sort of shotgun. The damage values were so wrong you had to tinker into the config files for a long time before finding something slightly usable, heh :/

Well, to be fair that was a lot of months ago, maybe they listened to me and changed those things, I'll have to dive into the settings folder.

PS: of course, this is only my humble opinion, based on my tastes







I totally understand others enjoying OL (I did, until I tried other mods







) or any other mods, I just think is fair that people reads different opinions regarding the same product in order to see the full picture


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> STALKERSOUP... meh, don't like it. The designers are too stubborn regarding the damage weapons do its not even fun. You have to tweak the settings madly to get the game half-functional... and, yet, you find some ULTRA- mutants that can't be killed unless you glitch them (or you use a shotgun, which is just as bad as glitching the mutants, seriously).
> It pissed me off that mod, seriously. Taking the first camp was a nightmare because you'd be insta-killed at any distance by any sort of shotgun. The damage values were so wrong you had to tinker into the config files for a long time before finding something slightly usable, heh :/
> Well, to be fair that was a lot of months ago, maybe they listened to me and changed those things, I'll have to dive into the settings folder.


Last time I played it a few months ago, damage was much higher than the vanilla game all around. You basically instant-kill human enemies too, while mutants are so challenging and I love that part. As for the ultra mutant, I think you're referring to the Librarian from Metro 2033? Which found its way into STALKERSOUP and other SoC mods:



It's quite funny, shooting them with bullets does in fact have no affect at all. Even the particle effect is the same as shooting concrete or metal (can't remember which). Grenade launchers work wonders however. The biggest problem with STALKERSOUP is the instability, but that's a given since they changed so much and don't have source code available. This instability leads to another big problem; A-Life was disabled last time I checked, to keep it more stable.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Last time I played it a few months ago, damage was much higher than the vanilla game all around. You basically instant-kill human enemies too, while mutants are so challenging and I love that part.


All of this makes the game terrible. You see, Stalker is based on scavenging: you go around looking for stuff and killing things, so that you get better equipment and can move on. In STALKERSOUP, because of the stupid ballistics (yes, its totally stupid), we have this problems:

a) Suits are useless. A simple AR bullet insta-kills you if hit on 50%+ of your body no matter what suit you are using. Yes, even with exo's because their protection is TERRIBLE (not even 50%, If I remember).
b) Weapons are useless. When a simple rusty AK that you find 30 minutes after start kills everything, why bother carrying around and looking for more weapons? Also, weapons are ridicully accurate.

So, this 2 simple concepts brake the game, and make you die all the time. You are not supposed to live after 15 bullets have been shot at you... but for fun sake, and taking into account that enemies are very accurate in this game, you have to start sniping things which means that all your gameplay will have to be adapted, which is crap.

Ok, I dug into my steam-forums account to bring back my rants about STALKERSOUP, I'll put the more compelling parts here:

Damage comparison:
5.56x39 Vanilla: 0.6-0.7 (depends on the version); LURK: 0.9; SOUP: 2.2.

Damage works as following: you compare the damage against the ammo modifiers and against the armour you have and natural strength (your total HP is 1). Lets just say that all modifiers are 1... in LURK, you die with 2 single AR shots if go unarmored.... but can resist 3 shots if you have a 45% or higher protective suit and so on. In SOUP: you get one-killed unless you have a higher-than 60% protection suit and, guess what? There are no such suits in the game. I checked all the .cfg files and there is nothing in there. NOTHING. So: AR's insta-kill you, whether you go naked or in an exo-armor... no difference.

Now, the funny part starts with the shotguns. We just said that an AR has a base damage (applying normal multipliers) of 2.2 per shot (actor hp is 1 for accounting purposes) of 2.2... whereas a buckshot has a damage of around 2.2 - 2.6... PER PELLET. So, a simple TOZ has a damage of 25, meaning.... you die. Simply: everything dies. Now, if we talk about the SAIGA... we have 10 times more DPS than any other AR in the game... at any range. Its so ridiculous its not fun.

And I moaned once and again... and they kept going about "trollololololololo we want realism trolololololol" and so on.

Quote:


> As for the ultra mutant, I think you're referring to the Librarian from Metro 2033? Which found its way into STALKERSOUP and other SoC mods:
> 
> It's quite funny, shooting them with bullets does in fact have no affect at all. Even the particle effect is the same as shooting concrete or metal (can't remember which). Grenade launchers work wonders however. The biggest problem with STALKERSOUP is the instability, but that's a given since they changed so much and don't have source code available. This instability leads to another big problem; A-Life was disabled last time I checked, to keep it more stable.


Nope. I'm talking about the mutated chimers you may find at Rostok. When I first encountered them (a couple of them) I needed like 500 bullets (5.56 variantes) to put them down... and I could do so because they got bugged and couldn't jump towards me. That is not how a game should be fun... a dangeours mutant is not one that requires a ton of ammo... it is one that is fast and powerful, but not a tank that is also fast and powerful.

So, I don't think I'll try Tecnocabon's version... ever. The concept makes no sense, and the approach they are taking is the wrong one (they may have changed, though). Narodnaya Solyanka is a plethora of non-working features that are put together for no logic reasons... and STALKERSOUP, as is based on the same, will follow suit. The truth behind any project is that, first, you need to understand the pieces that make for a product... and if all the pieces don't even fit perfectly, why bother trying to fix a malfunctioning product? Narodnaya Solyanka has too many things, most of them don't work at all, and none of them are explained. You just play and get radiation for no apparent reason, or are supposed to make a mission but have no idea where to go... or important NPC's die or... well, a ton of different stuff.

Nah, I'll just play mods that, if not so big, at least they are fully functional and well thought and planned....


----------



## boredgunner

Oh right, the Chimeras are pretty bad too though they can be killed with good guns like the Saiga-12k. It takes about 10 shots or so, always use shotguns or machine guns for mutants. I agree with you on STALKERSOUP's ballistics; of all well known mods I think Misery does it best. Whenever I play STALKERSOUP I just fix the ballistics, it doesn't take long and once I've done it once, I can just backup those and do it again if I ever have to reinstall. It has a lot of potential, and it has two different modes; the campaign which is a tweaked version of SoC, nothing confusing about that. Then there's The Collector which is just free roam, which would be awesome if the mod was stable and had A-Life. I try to bugfix the mod myself, but I know it's to no avail and it will always be unstable. Hopefully Lost Alpha comes soon.


----------



## Cykososhull

Have you guys seen what S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat 0.45 offers? This mod is the one for COP that I've been waiting for. It adds 36 explorable maps, new mutants, weapons, grenades,items, game play and other changes. From the author "The aim of this mod is to add in the old locations from ShoC and Clear Sky, and to provide an enhanced and extended gameplay experience while (mostly) sticking to the vanilla storyline. At this point, the mod (v0.45 alpha)contains 37 locations total, approx. 200 weapons, lots of new armors, items, artifacts and anomalies. http://www.moddb.com/mods/smrter-pripyat[/URL}


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I don't think I'll try Tecnocabon's version... ever. ... Nah, I'll just play mods that, if not so big, at least they are fully functional and well thought and planned....


When I was looking into SOUP I read all about the damage issues. From what I understood the settings were basically misinformed. The original dev didn't take into account ammo type, velocity, etc... so when they were looking at "damage" they only factored the weapon itself. So on paper they wanted an AK with more power and raising the "damage" did the trick, so it is really more of an oversight. I guess it was just accepted as on purpose *shrug*. SOUP was largely a collection of different devs works in trying to recreate the game, so it was a mess.

I think you should look at TecnoBacon's version as I read that he is changing or rather fixing these issues or at least that was one of his goals at one point in time.
But I do agree with you that there are many other mods that are very enjoyable.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Have you guys seen what S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat 0.45 offers? This mod is the one for COP that I've been waiting for. It adds 36 explorable maps, new mutants, weapons, grenades,items, game play and other changes. From the author "The aim of this mod is to add in the old locations from ShoC and Clear Sky, and to provide an enhanced and extended gameplay experience while (mostly) sticking to the vanilla storyline. At this point, the mod (v0.45 alpha)contains 37 locations total, approx. 200 weapons, lots of new armors, items, artifacts and anomalies. http://www.moddb.com/mods/smrter-pripyat


Yep, no idea when it will come out though since as far as I know only one guy is developing it.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When I was looking into SOUP I read all about the damage issues. From what I understood the settings were basically misinformed. The original dev didn't take into account ammo type, velocity, etc... so when they were looking at "damage" they only factored the weapon itself. So on paper they wanted an AK with more power and raising the "damage" did the trick, so it is really more of an oversight. I guess it was just accepted as on purpose *shrug*. SOUP was largely a collection of different devs works in trying to recreate the game, so it was a mess.
> I think you should look at TecnoBacon's version as I read that he is changing or rather fixing these issues or at least that was one of his goals at one point in time.
> But I do agree with you that there are many other mods that are very enjoyable.


No, I discussed for a long time this issue with Tecnobacon, and he just ignored me. To him, it was totally logic that the shotgun damage is 10x (per shot) more than an AR... and that weapons should insta-kill people no matter their suit.

I'll quote what I posted on that thread so I don't have to write it again:
Quote:


> The problem is that a balance is very hard to reach, and the only thing that I can imagine to improve artifact balance would be to hugely increase the weight they have (specially for top tier artifacts), and still people could mod their character to become a dreadnought. Other than that, the quantity you can equip could also be reduced but its not something very easy to solve. For example, the LURK team decided to just eliminate artifacts as a whole, and converted them into tradable stones (no powers, just cash) in order to keep the game balanced (they aimed at realism when creating the mod, and is something very easy to notice when you realize), although in the next patch they will put them back into with huge changes (they mentioned that only one artifact at a time will be equipped...and the effects will be much different).
> 
> Anyway, another chance to solve the artifact overpowered issue would be to create a special ammunition type within each weapon so that once you are later on the game all NPC do increased damage...but if such a thing could be implemented is something I have no idea.
> 
> What is clear is that weapons making more than 100% damage per shot no matter what armor you are using is something that shouldn't be happening because:
> -There is no point in looking for better weapons.
> -There is no point in looking for headshots
> -There is no point in aiming properly (you just spray and they die)
> -There is no point in looking for better suits
> -There is no point in looking for better ammunitions.
> -etc
> 
> I don't know you, fellows, but as firefights are life or death I find myself using medkits ONLY against mutants and anomalies...
> 
> So, what do I think the ballistic/weapon system should do:
> a) Weapon damage should be tweaked, so that you would only die from a single shot in the chest (while unarmored) by a buckshot at close range, a gauss shell and a big-♥♥♥ sniper round. Other than that, assault rifles shouldn't kill you straight (almost, without protection), and pistols should require a few shots in order to get you killed.
> 
> Note: careful when tweaking the automatic shotguns...I understand how powerful they are in real life, but ingame they should have below-average per shot raw power (compared to other shotguns) in order to compensate for their very high shoot-speed (and reload speed when we talk about the Saiga). In SS the Saiga is just a doom-bringer: no need to aim when a single pellet (and it shoots 9 per buckshot used) can kill any non-special human, let alone the full volley...and altogether with the insane shoot speed, fast reload and the chance to even put it sights...
> 
> Note 2: having a huge arsenal at ones disposal is a very nice thing...if the differences between weapons is something noticeable. There is no point to include so many of them if every single weapon kills as good.
> 
> b) Weapon accuracy should also be tweaked, in order to encourage to use the proper weapon for the proper encounter. No Assault Rifle should have an effective range longer than 600 (I know in real life they do go for longer...but sniper rifles have never had a place in Stalker due to Assault rifles being able to head shot at any distance as long as you could see the target), and all weapons should suffer greatly while being silenced (not 10% damage reduction, which is useless, but something more severe, so to force people to aim to the head or just don't bother with silencers...and, at that, the VSS and As Val should be the best silenced weapons).
> 
> c) Ammo types should also have great differences. Buckshot should be deadly up to 10 meters...and then disperse greatly (number of pellet) as well as have poor penetration in order to compensate for the high raw damage. Darts and slugs should obviously give bonus accuracy and should hit a ton stronger than any other round...but without having such a great range (100 meters, maybe?!).
> 
> d) Beware, though, because once you reduce the weapon damage you will find yourselves incapable of killing the chimeras. Even with the supernatural weapon damage (triple what other mods use), I used 500 shots (of various weapons, all AR and LMG) to get rid of two X-Ray ones. Their fire_wound_inmunity is way too low (0.02, If I'm not mistaken), and paired with 15hp, it means that a hit_power of 2 you would require 150 shots per chimera, which is way way too much (they should be feared because of their speed and power so that they would kill you very fast, but not because they couldn't be killed...).


Quote:


> Have a look at the outfit.ltx file:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skat 10 armor*
> burn_protection = 0.35
> strike_protection = 0.40
> shock_protection = 0.40
> wound_protection = 0.40
> radiation_protection = 0.35
> telepatic_protection = 0.2
> chemical_burn_protection = 0.3
> explosion_protection = 0.35
> *fire_wound_protection = 0.35*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clear Sky Exo*
> burn_protection = 0.4
> strike_protection = 0.6
> shock_protection = 0.5
> wound_protection = 0.6
> radiation_protection = 0.8
> telepatic_protection = 0.4
> chemical_burn_protection = 0.5
> explosion_protection = 0.6
> *fire_wound_protection = 0.40*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For comparison sake, this is a SKAT 9 from original SOC:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SKAT 9M Original SOC*
> burn_protection = 0.6
> strike_protection = 0.8
> shock_protection = 0.7
> wound_protection = 0.7
> radiation_protection = 0.7
> telepatic_protection = 0.4
> chemical_burn_protection = 0.5
> explosion_protection = 0.7
> *fire_wound_protection = 0.55*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm trying to highlight is that it works the same to go naked rather than into an exoesqueleton, unless you have a crapload of artifacts. The hit_power that any weapon has compares itself to the k_hit of the ammo (in case it would modify it, normally it doesn't) and then it compares against the fire_wound_protection of the suit and, at the last step, against the fire_wound_inmunity of the actor.
> 
> hit_power * k_hit * fire_wound_protection * (bone-zone...aka headbox, or the place in the body...in case it has a modifier too) * fire_wound_immunity = total damage (there are probably other modifiers).
> 
> The actor immunity is set at 1, which means that it doesn't change in such step. With a hit_power of 2.2 for most assault rifles (around 0.8 in Vanilla), a 40% ammo protection that an exo provides is unable to protect you...as you have 100% hp or 1 damage point (yay, system is a tad confusing, I know).
> 
> So... bullet protection is 57% lower in SS (SKAT 9 vs SKAT 10), damage is 250% higher...which means that every bullet does 500% the original damage to the actor, comparing Stalkersoup vs vanilla.
> 
> What I also found interesting is that you can't improve the suits. I never got to pay for upgrades but for what I've read ingame that is the impression I got when talking to the traders...but once you check the files the only thing that changes are the outfit inmunities...which controls the damage the outfit takes (aka degradation) but nothing else.
Click to expand...

I think this sums up what I was trying to say.


----------



## boredgunner

Wow great news for Misery 2.0: New Ordinance is back in development and will be featured.









http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/information-on-firearms


----------



## angrysasquatch

Yeah, Misery 2 looks pretty legit. Nice that they're explaining the mechanics they're adding, should help noobs like me who just got frustrated with the first one.I want LURK 1.2 soooo bad though. The audio additions alone are incredible.


----------



## opi

What is up guys, I wanted to ask you guys a question about a certain mod I heard a while back. Maybe 6+ months ago. I remember reading a thread on this site that said something about an effing amazing mod that was gonna come out a while later. I am sorry I don't have much more information on that but does anyone know what mod that might be? I remember reading it was supposed to be the king of all mods. Oh! And I also remember it was around the time where they announced there wasn't going to be another STALKER game because the company or team went down under or something.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> What is up guys, I wanted to ask you guys a question about a certain mod I heard a while back. Maybe 6+ months ago. I remember reading a thread on this site that said something about an effing amazing mod that was gonna come out a while later. I am sorry I don't have much more information on that but does anyone know what mod that might be? I remember reading it was supposed to be the king of all mods. Oh! And I also remember it was around the time where they announced there wasn't going to be another STALKER game because the company or team went down under or something.


That mod is definitely Lost Alpha, which isn't even a mod anymore but a standalone game.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

As for everything about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2, here are the facts (since most articles and forum threads are full of inaccurate info):

- Most GSC employees left to form Vostok Games, and are making some F2P MMO now.
- GSC is still alive, Sergei Grigorovich retains the rights to the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 is indefinitely suspended


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow great news for Misery 2.0: New Ordinance is back in development and will be featured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/information-on-firearms


Just saw this too


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow great news for Misery 2.0: New Ordinance is back in development and will be featured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/information-on-firearms


Awesome. Now if Misery could add some new maps.. it would be quite amazing. After you become exosuited, best equipment and fully loaded the COP maps become boring. You can only roam them so long before you feel as if everything is "been there done that".


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Awesome. Now if Misery could add some new maps.. it would be quite amazing. After you become exosuited, best equipment and fully loaded the COP maps become boring. You can only roam them so long before you feel as if everything is "been there done that".


It's in consideration for Misery 3.0. We can only hope! But at least Lost Alpha will be out... I'd guess Q1 2013 or Q2 at worst. As for SMRTER Pripyat 0.45, no idea when that will come out since it's only being made by one guy. But when it does come out, and if there's no Misery + new maps on the horizon at that time, I'll be sure to merge the best of the two mods. Misery gameplay/A-life and visuals + SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 locations and mutants, and all of the weapons and armor from both.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yes indeed, also looking forward to Lost Alpha, and keeping tabs on OGSE and Stalkersoup. I think they have some good potential also. Hmm I forgot about SGM.. not sure if that mod is still being actively developed but it looked pretty cool as well.

One of these mods will update or release at some point and I will dive back into the zone then


----------



## Aparition

SGM is great for 1.1, I was trying to play 2.1 ( or whatever newest version is) and it is unfinished. I got stuck trying to finish the "starter" quest in Swamps to get to the main portion of the game. I gave up as it just seemed tedious looking for corpses which may or may not exist. I might give it another shot eventually.

I watched a playthrough of SGM 1.1 and it looked great









I just started MISERY back up. All my saved game files crash when I try to load them, any ideas? I don't remember this happening before. I have the patch installed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just started MISERY back up. All my saved game files crash when I try to load them, any ideas? I don't remember this happening before. I have the patch installed.


Did you have followers/squad mates when you saved? If so, that corrupts saves. Maybe avoid Misery for now since 2.0 is almost out. You guys can try "Way in Pripyat" aka The Way to Priypat if you haven't. It's a total conversion mod for CoP, adding a new campaign and locations from CS (including one of the cut ones). You can find it here.

http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme/blogs/mods-4-stalker


----------



## Aparition

Ya I think I did








Cool ya I'll give WiP a shot, thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Oh speaking of WiP, don't use DX11 mode in underground maps since the game will instantly crash. Though the game is actually best in DX9/DX10, since this is the only way an SMAA/FXAA injector can be used to my knowledge, and DX11 offers really no improvements otherwise (slightly rounder gas mask filters = tessellation!).


----------



## TFL Replica

AA Injectors have no problem with CoP's DX11 mode (dxgi.dll works for DX10/10.1/11).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> AA Injectors have no problem with CoP's DX11 mode (dxgi.dll works for DX10/10.1/11).


Great news, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Aparition

Played a couple of hours into WiP. So far finding it interesting








Also... is it supposed to be super hard? All the monsters seem to be at the highest difficulty level.

Does the ghillie suit offer anything special to the player?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Played a couple of hours into WiP. So far finding it interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... is it supposed to be super hard? All the monsters seem to be at the highest difficulty level.
> Does the ghillie suit offer anything special to the player?


I can't speak for the ghillie suit, but mutants definitely seem to be much more tough.


----------



## TheRussian1

Finally got around to playing Clear Sky Complete.

Had to do a little bit of tinkering to get no tearing or input lag; I have to use Afterburner OSD to cap the fps @ 60, and D3dovverrider to force vsync and tripple buffering.
A little messy of a setup, but seems to work, and I get good CrossFire scaling.


----------



## RuneDunes

Try out Total Faction War mod for Clear Sky. It's basically you in the zone with no storyline, but have the choice to join a faction of your choice. Once you do your goal is to conquer the entire zone. I finished it all. You also have a really neat option of controlling your OWN squad and even the faction squads.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Try out Total Faction War mod for Clear Sky. It's basically you in the zone with no storyline, but have the choice to join a faction of your choice. Once you do your goal is to conquer the entire zone. I finished it all. You also have a really neat option of controlling your OWN squad and even the faction squads.


Can you join the Monolith too?


----------



## RuneDunes

I wish, but they don't, it could be a lack of characters for it. They have every faction except military and monoliths. Keep your hopes up, they are constantly making changes adding stuff to the mod. Recently announced they will input a main quest into it as well.

What I really wish for more is putting more weapons into it.


----------



## Aparition

There was another clear sky mod that centered on faction wars. Yes you could play as Monolith. I can't remember what it is called. You get your own squad as well.

You start as one of the factions, Monolith I think started really far from the other factions, made it really hard to move


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I wish, but they don't, it could be a lack of characters for it. They have every faction except military and monoliths. Keep your hopes up, they are constantly making changes adding stuff to the mod. Recently announced they will input a main quest into it as well.
> What I really wish for more is putting more weapons into it.


I'll get the mod anyway, since you can join other factions it should be very easy for me to make it so that you can join the monolith. This CS mod compilation I'm working on is practically done, I'm just playing through it now to look for bugs, then I'll have it on ModDB.


----------



## Derko1

So I've got the base game and was interested in starting to play it. Anyone have a list of suggested mods I should start off with in one shot? I'm looking to improve game play of course graphics. I don't know how the game runs... but I have a very good system that I think would not have issues with it. Unless the game has terrible performance...


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I wish, but they don't, it could be a lack of characters for it. They have every faction except military and monoliths. Keep your hopes up, they are constantly making changes adding stuff to the mod. Recently announced they will input a main quest into it as well.
> What I really wish for more is putting more weapons into it.


What's the newest version? Got a link?

Derko, pretty sure boredgunner has one just a couple pages back. There's many more in the thread, I'm sure. Mine is horribly outdated, and not very complete at all.

edit: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr2&thm_id=22757&page=1&sec_id=22&sort=ASC&no_transl=

3.8 beta is the newest, back a few pages from the end


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I've got the base game and was interested in starting to play it. Anyone have a list of suggested mods I should start off with in one shot? I'm looking to improve game play of course graphics. I don't know how the game runs... but I have a very good system that I think would not have issues with it. Unless the game has terrible performance...


I recommend at least one playthrough without any mods that alter the gameplay.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I recommend at least one playthrough without any mods that alter the gameplay.


Really? I've heard many say not to do that. Since the core game has to many broken and wrong mechanics within it.


----------



## angrysasquatch

The core game is ballin. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to man up. The graphics are nice and gloomy too, most mods pretty it up too much.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Really? I've heard many say not to do that. Since the core game has to many broken and wrong mechanics within it.


Wait which one? Shadow of Chernobyl? - play that vanilla till the end! Then mod it







It is great.


----------



## TheRussian1

Vanilla is an experience, but looks crappy today.
The graphical mods used in Complete and other mods really make the game catch up to new-er titles, and IMO keep the atmosphere quite well.
There are also gameplay elements that are just pointless not to fix - NPCs dying in camp fires, walking right into anamolies in the SAME place EVERY time...to little things like fake gun names.

I cannot play Pripyat without mods- the vanilla grass looks so hideous it absolutely ruins immersion for me.


----------



## boredgunner

Vanilla Clear Sky looks better than most games even today, but they screwed up with CoP for sure. Like others, I don't recommend installing big conversion mods like Misery or Oblivion Lost on your first playthrough. See what the games are really like first; this will let you see how much the mods improve them. For CS and CoP, you might want to use the Remix mods since they just add new armors, new artifacts, and make weapon stats more realistic. Nothing drastic.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/cs-remix

http://www.moddb.com/mods/cop-remix

You might want to use AtmosFear and Absolute Nature for all 3 games too. At that rate, go with a texture pack such as Argus textures for SoC and Absolute Structures for the others. Though you might want to launch the games before using these mods, again just to see the difference.


----------



## zinfinion

boredgunner, any idea if CrommCruac still intends to release AtmosFear 3 for Clear Sky? The *moddb page* hasn't been updated for over a year, and I've been holding out on this for a 3rd playthrough.

There is a version that was backported from Misery into Mystery: *http://www.moddb.com/mods/mystery/features/features-for-v10*

Though comparing it to CrommCruac's intended version it appears to be much more miserable, obviously. I'd be interested to know if he still intends on releasing it, because gray and drab gets old quickly for me.


----------



## Derko1

OK! I'll follow you guys advice and play unmodded. Just started the new game and I am having some issues with random stuff flickering. Any idea what it could be?

I'm talking about SoC btw.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does the flickering occur when standing still or only during motion?


----------



## Derko1

It's random... there's like some background stuff that flikcers when I talk to people. The text boxes all flicker... so does the binoculars. It's for a brief moment when I look around. Same thing as when looking down sights... For like 2 seconds bottom of the screen will flicker, but then it's fine.

Man... the game explains NOTHING at all of what's going on... lol


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't recall any such flickering in SoC but it could be because I haven't played it in a while.

As for the game explaining nothing, that's kind of the point. You'll have to play more to find out.









I'd give you some tips but it's much much sweeter when you discover stuff yourself during the first playthrough.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I don't know why people suggest vanilla SoC to a beginner. The zone is gonna rip him apart.









IMO Complete makes it a bit easier to get used to the zone. Vanilla should be done in second playthrough.


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'd give you some tips but it's much much sweeter when you discover stuff yourself during the first playthrough.


Exactly why RPGs and Open World games are the most amazing on first playthrough, because you have to discover everything from scratch!
A game gets boring once you know everything


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I don't know why people suggest vanilla SoC to a beginner. The zone is gonna rip him apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Complete makes it a bit easier to get used to the zone. Vanilla should be done in second playthrough.


Yea... I died within 5 minutes of leaving the camp.









It's pretty cool and graphics aren't terrible... but I really wish it looked better. Are there only graphics/sound mods I could do without altering the gameplay?

It's pretty cool though.


----------



## Aparition

For an immediate graphical atmosphere improvement...

Bump Brightness down 1
Bump Contrast up 1
Leave Gamma at default.

This makes the shadows more prominent and lighting a bit more atmospheric. I do this in all three games.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

This just in.

http://www.hpnot1q-gaming.com/s-t-a-l-k-e-r/bitcomposer-entertainment-acquires-s-t-a-l-k-e-r-license-12-12-2012/

I don't know what to make of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea... I died within 5 minutes of leaving the camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty cool and graphics aren't terrible... but I really wish it looked better. Are there only graphics/sound mods I could do without altering the gameplay?
> It's pretty cool though.


I'd recommend you Complete Mod but then I'll be bashed by the veterans here.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are there only graphics/sound mods I could do without altering the gameplay?


Try Argus Textures (as recommended by boredgunner above).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> This just in.
> http://www.hpnot1q-gaming.com/s-t-a-l-k-e-r/bitcomposer-entertainment-acquires-s-t-a-l-k-e-r-license-12-12-2012/
> I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> bitComposer Entertainment AG has acquired the rights for future game adaptations of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. brand. All other rights remain with the Strugatsky brothers.
> 
> Boris Natanovich Strugatsky passed away unexpectedly on the 19th of November, 2012, at the age of 79.


You don't think... eh... such is life in the zone!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try Argus Textures (as recommended by boredgunner above).


These?

http://kocayine.ru/photorealistic/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I'd recommend you Complete Mod but then I'll be bashed by the veterans here.


Why? What is wrong with that mod? It looks like it's exactly what I want... it does not change game play. Just graphics.


----------



## TFL Replica

Yeah, Argus' photorealistic zone.

Complete mod does alter the gameplay in subtle ways that can have a significant impact in how you play the game. It's up to you of course.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yeah, Argus' photorealistic zone.
> 
> Complete mod does alter the gameplay in subtle ways that can have a significant impact in how you play the game. It's up to you of course.


Selling most anything to random friendly Stalkers made for lots of cash and bullets. Other than that I can't think of anything that was too game breaking.

I'd recommend ZRP, but that seems to have gotten rather complex as of late. *http://www.metacognix.com/files/stlkrsoc/*

Easier just to use it as is in Complete.


----------



## TFL Replica

The AI and sound changes are also aimed at making the game easier. That is not necessarily a bad thing but it could potentially ruin the satisfaction factor of a first playthrough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> boredgunner, any idea if CrommCruac still intends to release AtmosFear 3 for Clear Sky? The *moddb page* hasn't been updated for over a year, and I've been holding out on this for a 3rd playthrough.
> There is a version that was backported from Misery into Mystery: *http://www.moddb.com/mods/mystery/features/features-for-v10*
> Though comparing it to CrommCruac's intended version it appears to be much more miserable, obviously. I'd be interested to know if he still intends on releasing it, because gray and drab gets old quickly for me.


Cromm is finished with AtmosFear for CS to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I don't know why people suggest vanilla SoC to a beginner. The zone is gonna rip him apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Complete makes it a bit easier to get used to the zone. Vanilla should be done in second playthrough.


Because some of us prefer challenging games. One time it was the norm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The AI and sound changes are also aimed at making the game easier. That is not necessarily a bad thing but it could potentially ruin the satisfaction factor of a first playthrough.


^ What he said. The Complete mods reduce difficulty by reducing AI awareness and raising carrying weight. If you've played enough of vanilla SoC, go with this. General warning: it tends to rape frame rates and hardware. This doesn't apply to you though.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/ol-2010

Regarding SoC not explaining anything, *check your PDA's journal entries frequently*. Also here's a bit of friendly advise: before going to the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant, make a backup save. This is because, like most first-time players, you're going to get one of the five bad endings that explain nothing. Something needs to be done earlier on in order to get one of the two good endings, and once you go to the CNPP you can't go back (though in the aforementioned mods you can). Also note that mods like Oblivion Lost and Complete, they make you start a new game. So I recommend just continuing with the vanilla game.

As for flickering, not sure if this is the same problem but try entering this into the console:

r2_sun_near_border = 1

You have a powerful PC, so I recommend entering these as well.

r2_ssa_lod_a = 96
r2_ssa_lod_b = 64
r__detail_density = 0.6

You can even try playing with global illumination. I do, though some areas will bring me down to near 30 FPS as a result.

r2_gi = on
r2_gi_photons = 8
r2_gi_refl = 0.5


----------



## Derko1

Awesome! Thanks for the advice guys. I'll try those console commands out.Do they need to be entered every time I play?

I didn't realize that Complete changed gameplay and it does... by a lot honestly. Seems that it's the main core elements that are changed,

So how do I install the tex mod? I have the files, but it doesn't seem like there's any instructions of where to put them?


----------



## TFL Replica

Mods are usually designed to be extracted to the main game folder (inside a gamedata folder). You also need to modify your fsgame.ltx file (located in the main game folder) so the game data line looks like this:

$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\


----------



## Derko1

Where do I find the gamedata folder? I don't have one in the main games folder. Does folder structure matter? Thx!


----------



## TFL Replica

Folder structure matters because Stalker mods work as overrides for the game's existing data located in the db* files. If you don't have a gamedata folder you can create one. What are the contents of the files you downloaded?


----------



## Aparition

Ya once the LTX file is set to True for Gamedata the engine will look at the "Gamedata" folder and use anything in it over the vanilla.

If no folder exists, and the mod didn't already have a Gamedata folder, just create a new folder and name it "gamedata"









At the same time...

You can store multiple mods this way in many cases by changing the gamedata folder name.
I do this by renaming the folder to gamedata.old.SGM / gamedata.old.Complete etc...


----------



## Derko1

I have argus as the main folder. Then it looks like it has the names of what the textures are for individually. Like act, crete, detail, door, fx, glas, grnd and so on.


----------



## boredgunner

You're using Complete? I recommend deleting your gamedata folder, downloading this, extracting it, and putting that gamedata folder into your SoC folder instead. Not to take anything away from Complete since it's great, but this is better in every way.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/ol-2010

No need for Atmosfear or Absolute Nature or Argus textures either, since this includes a weather mod, Absolute Nature, and the best textures hand picked.


----------



## Derko1

No, it's just the Argus textures mod.


----------



## Aparition

Put all the folders under "Argus" inside the "gamedata" folder.

So it goes Gamedata > textures,scripts,objects...etc...


----------



## TFL Replica

Create this folder: \S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\Gamedata\textures

and copy those folders there (glas, door, etc...).

Apparently, the guy that packaged this mod didn't include the correct folder hierarchy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Create this folder: \S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\Gamedata\textures
> 
> and copy those folders there (glas, door, etc...).
> 
> Apparently, the guy that packaged this mod didn't include the correct folder hierarchy.


Yeah that's what it sounds like. Once installed you might want to get Atmosfear and Absolute Nature too. They both have an installer, and Absolute Nature lets you choose a preset of your choice.


----------



## Derko1

Great! I got the textures working. I did 2 missions so far and man... it's spooky when you're out and about by your self. This is exactly what I wanted Fallout 3 to be like. There's so much atmosphere!

So one question... what does the number near your map mean? It keeps constantly changing... and I guess the "anomalies" I should avoid if I don't want to die.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's what it sounds like. Once installed you might want to get Atmosfear and Absolute Nature too. They both have an installer, and Absolute Nature lets you choose a preset of your choice.


It doesn't look like Atmosfear is for SoC.


----------



## TheRussian1

Number near your map is the number of enemy and friendly Stalkers detected.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great! I got the textures working. I did 2 missions so far and man... it's spooky when you're out and about by your self. This is exactly what I wanted Fallout 3 to be like. There's so much atmosphere!
> 
> So one question... what does the number near your map mean? It keeps constantly changing... and I guess the "anomalies" I should avoid if I don't want to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's what it sounds like. Once installed you might want to get Atmosfear and Absolute Nature too. They both have an installer, and Absolute Nature lets you choose a preset of your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like Atmosfear is for SoC.
Click to expand...

The numbers below or next to your map are how many NPC's are around you. SoC FTW


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> and I guess the "anomalies" I should avoid if I don't want to die.


When in anomalous areas, Press 6 to take out a bolt. Throw it around to see where the anomalies are.


----------



## angrysasquatch

STALKER 2 images apparently:

http://www.hpnot1q-gaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/11493879.jpg


----------



## Solar71

I just got STALKER SoC 5 days ago from steam. WoW its scarey. I really like the look and feel of the game.
I also like the fact that the russians speak russian not only english. Those anomolies are really creepy and scarey. I love games like this.
I will probably get the other 2 expantions eventually but im still at the reletive beggining of this one. So far so awesome.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> STALKER 2 images apparently:
> http://www.hpnot1q-gaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/11493879.jpg


Return of the oil candle!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great! I got the textures working. I did 2 missions so far and man... it's spooky when you're out and about by your self. This is exactly what I wanted Fallout 3 to be like. There's so much atmosphere!
> So one question... what does the number near your map mean? It keeps constantly changing... and I guess the "anomalies" I should avoid if I don't want to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like Atmosfear is for SoC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> I just got STALKER SoC 5 days ago from steam. WoW its scarey. I really like the look and feel of the game.
> I also like the fact that the russians speak russian not only english. Those anomolies are really creepy and scarey. I love games like this.
> I will probably get the other 2 expantions eventually but im still at the reletive beggining of this one. So far so awesome.


At the beginning, the game might even be a bit frustrating because you die very quickly and sometimes unnoticed. So, I'll just give you a few hints that won't ruin the story but might be useful.

a) Always try to listen the "beep beep" that tells you something is dangerous around.
b) Whenever the screen changes suddenly of colour you are in a high radiation area. If you get into one at the beginning of the game... its usually better to just load the game as you can't fight severe radiation until far later.
c) Quick-save every time... but when you do quick-save, make sure you are still and there is nothing too dangerous around. It happened to me plenty of times to create a quick-save when I'm about to enter an anomaly... and because I barely use the normal saves, its a PITA to have that happen to you.
d) Play in a dark room.
e) Always aim for the head. Short bursts, go for the head. You do this because: a) You save ammo, b) The less you shoot, the less the weapon gets damaged c) Some enemies are really tough on the body.
f) Play with the music volume up.
g) Enjoy it... and you will.

Beware, as The Zone is very addictive


----------



## angrysasquatch

Lost Alpha wins first place in MODDB's upcoming mod of the year title.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/news/lost-alpha-where-is-it-moty-2012-news

Info and Pripyat Underground video released


----------



## boredgunner

^ Yep, it's interesting that we see what looks like Limansk Hospital, though this isn't a confirmed level so I suspect it's just a ruined building that uses some of the same models. And of course Pripyat Underground is looking amazing, I knew that this level would be in the game since before they announced it. I'm loving the old alpha-build Wasteland music too, I hope to see it in-game.


----------



## Kaelyn Meyer

Hi, so i get some anyoing sound coming from graphics card while playing call of pripyat. Its not coil whine at main menu but some kind of wierd clicking(like when u get near anomaly so its starts to click or boiling sound) mostly while zooming with binoculars and aiming down the sights.While playing misery mod it was cracking all the time.

Got hd7770 and fx4100. Temps are like 55 celsius on full load.


----------



## boredgunner

My Clear Sky mod compilation is finished, just before 2013. Merges the best of Mystery with CS Complete, CS Remix, Absolute Nature, Gnomus scopes, guns from Misery, some of my own fixes, and much more.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


----------



## Aparition

Cheers! Boredgunner!
I'll try to get some play time in during the holiday


----------



## KaRLiToS

By far one of the best game in my life.

I'm playing call of Pripyat lately (8044x1440) with Complate Mod.

 (


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone help me choose Mods for Shadow of Chernobyl? I just want best graphics possible.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> My Clear Sky mod compilation is finished, just before 2013. Merges the best of Mystery with CS Complete, CS Remix, Absolute Nature, Gnomus scopes, guns from Misery, some of my own fixes, and much more.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


Sounds great, I'll have to check it out. I never finished playing CS vanilla though, and now when I try to launch the game it says missing ***.ltx file or something, dunno what I did to it lol.

My last play of it, I was just about to enter Red Forest I believe, and supposedly that's where the game picks up and gets good.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> My Clear Sky mod compilation is finished, just before 2013. Merges the best of Mystery with CS Complete, CS Remix, Absolute Nature, Gnomus scopes, guns from Misery, some of my own fixes, and much more.
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012











+1 rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sounds great, I'll have to check it out. I never finished playing CS vanilla though, and now when I try to launch the game it says missing ***.ltx file or something, dunno what I did to it lol.
> My last play of it, I was just about to enter Red Forest I believe, and supposedly that's where the game picks up and gets good.


make sure you have good armor for the hospital.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can someone help me choose Mods for Shadow of Chernobyl? I just want best graphics possible.


Here you are:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/ol-2010

Best choice if you prioritize graphics (don't know how anyone could) and gameplay. Also note that there was a bug discovered in that CS Mod Pack 2012 - NATO weapons had out-of-position scopes when aiming. This was caused by an incompatible version of Gnomus scopes. It's fixed now.


----------



## Kaelyn Meyer

I think autumn aurora is the best looking mod for SoC.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> By far one of the best game in my life.
> I'm playing Call of Pripyat lately (8044x1440) with Complete Mod.


Just a heads up that CoP Complete is supremely buggy and prone to game breaking. Just browse through the comments on the ModDB page to see for yourself.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here you are:
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/ol-2010
> Best choice if you prioritize graphics (don't know how anyone could) and gameplay. Also note that there was a bug discovered in that CS Mod Pack 2012 - NATO weapons had out-of-position scopes when aiming. This was caused by an incompatible version of Gnomus scopes. It's fixed now.


Halfway through the download moddb went down. It was back up a while ago but couldn't resume the download. Now it's down again. Mirrors please if it's not too much to ask.


----------



## Valor958

Thinking about getting the Stalker games with the Steam sale and glad i checked out this thread. A LOT has changed since i played SoC back on release.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Halfway through the download moddb went down. It was back up a while ago but couldn't resume the download. Now it's down again. Mirrors please if it's not too much to ask.


Maybe this will work:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4jCb2csBg06SERSNkZVZEIzYjQ


----------



## Rangerscott

Bought a house and wont have internet for awhile. These 3 are on the play list. I started SOC years ago but Im a pack rat so Im gonna need a trainer so I can carry everything I find like in FO3/FONV.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Maybe this will work:
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4jCb2csBg06SERSNkZVZEIzYjQ


Yes. I guess v1.04 includes scope fixes. Rep+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Bought a house and wont have internet for awhile. These 3 are on the play list. I started SOC years ago but Im a pack rat so Im gonna need a trainer so I can carry everything I find like in FO3/FONV.


Don't. Inventory management is fun.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Yes. I guess v1.04 includes scope fixes. Rep+
> Don't. Inventory management is fun.


Having a 1000 items is management. LOL


----------



## boredgunner

There's no need to carry hundreds of kilos of equipment. That just ruins the game.


----------



## zinfinion

I never had an issue with the weight limits. You can easily carry 2 long guns and a combined 600-1000 rounds of ammo as well as a substantial number of health kits, bandages, anti-rads etc...


----------



## Rangerscott

Yall dont understand. I wub guns and crud. Willowtree for borderlands was a dream come true.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> By far one of the best game in my life.
> I'm playing call of Pripyat lately (8044x1440) with Complate Mod.
> (


Awesome... one day... perhaps... I'll be able to make my movie room and play through your eyes


----------



## evoll88

Yeah rangerscott i am like you cuz i try to pick up/carry everything lol.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

@boredgunner: So I've been playing CS with you mod compilation. First of all, thanks for the alternate link & awesome work.









Is it okay to join bandits. I've heard about it resulting in a broken main quest when you reach Yantar.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Thinking about getting the Stalker games with the Steam sale and glad i checked out this thread. A LOT has changed since i played SoC back on release.


Yup, Stalker was a mess on release. Now its totally stable even on Vanilla, and its an experience that no game in the market will give to you, and lets not talk about the replayability options. Its INSANE.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Bought a house and wont have internet for awhile. These 3 are on the play list. I started SOC years ago but Im a pack rat so Im gonna need a trainer so I can carry everything I find like in FO3/FONV.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Having a 1000 items is management. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Yall dont understand. I wub guns and crud. Willowtree for borderlands was a dream come true.


ITs different than Borderlands since there aren't any "unique" objects. You carry a long gun (or two) and a shotgun, and there is no need to carry trash around the map. Forget about pistols and you are set.

Keep in mind that in Borderlands 2 having a huuuuuuuuuuuuge inventory never affected the gameplay, but only made your runs for the money a ton faster, since you can't carry medkits, you basically use that space for loot. In Stalker series, money is not that useful (at least not in SOC), and inventory has limits in order not to carry 200 medkits and 10.000 bullets.

I'd try the game as it is, first, and then try to mod the inventory (is as easy as changing a few lines of code). But, like I said, unless you play a mod that contains a plethora of rare weapons (such as Misery, that has a lot of one-of) I see no point in carring so much stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> @boredgunner: So I've been playing CS with you mod compilation. First of all, thanks for the alternate link & awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to join bandits. I've heard about it resulting in a broken main quest when you reach Yantar.


I never had such a problem.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Is it okay to join bandits. I've heard about it resulting in a broken main quest when you reach Yantar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I never had such a problem.


I believe he is referring to this: *http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-2158742.html*
Quote:


> I just wish there had been a warning that if you join Bandits prior to Yantar you wont be able to complete the game.
> 
> I had met all factions. Been to Freedom and Duty and done some missions, so I assumed this would be a good time to join a faction. Big mistake. I sided with Bandits cause they seemed cool and had awesome music in their bar. Then proceeded to win the faction war to get some awesome gear before I progressed further with the main quest. This is where the problem began
> 
> I proceed to Yantar and I'm supposed to meet up with a group of stalkers. Only problem is that they are hostile and shoot me on sight, and for the quest I need to accompany them and protect them while doing some objectives. They are also invulnerable before you get to your target location so there is no winning that gun-fight. This means there is nothing I can do besides reverting to an old save prior to joining the Bandits and winning a VERY painful faction war. I will definitely uninstall instead. Second time I give up on Clear Sky cause of a game breaking bug.
> 
> So let this be a warning. Don't join bandits until you are past Yantar if you want to be able to complete the game. In fact don't join bandits at all. All you do is defend west border in Garbage from endless hordes of Duty. And for the Bandits to reach Cordon, you will have to kill every non-bandit in Garbage, because the attack squads spawning in the Depot will walk around the whole Garbage before traveling south to Cordon.


Basically the game giving you more than enough rope to hang yourself.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I believe he is referring to this: *http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-2158742.html*


Maybe one of the patches fixed this? If not, I recommend siding with the Bandits after Yantar until I fix the problem.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Okay. Saved the completed bandit questline in another save. Apparently you don't instantly join the bandits. He told me to wait until he drops a line on my PDA later.


----------



## boredgunner

Here's a vid of Shadow of Chernobyl Mod Pack 2013, a WiP. Graphics settings aren't maxed out however (something reverted them and I forgot to change them back), and tone mapping isn't enabled but whatever.


----------



## Aparition

Boredgunner those textures look fantastic, nice selection.
One nitpick is I have never been a fan of seeing some of the harder enemies in the Cordon. Mainly the Psy Pseudo-Dog you encountered by the tunnel. Yes, it adds difficulty to the early game, but when you first encounter it in Vanilla in the Red Forest it was scary. One of those less is more things









I like what you have so far though.


----------



## MaxFTW

Just wondering, Does this game have benefits when put on a SSD?

I say this because im thinking of getting a 128gb SSD just for the stalker games and mods :3 but also the engine does them pauses every now and then, Wondering if it got rid of that?

Guessing load times would be super fast for a modded stalker so that would work.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@boredgunner

When does Mod Pack 2013 releases? And do you have any fixes for Multi-Monitors?

Thanks.


----------



## redalert

I just started playing SoC today not bad so far


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just started playing SoC today AND OMG IT IS FLIPPIN AMAZING U GUYS!!


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @boredgunner
> 
> When does Mod Pack 2013 releases? And do you have any fixes for Multi-Monitors?
> 
> Thanks.


Next month release. No multi-monitor fix, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Just wondering, Does this game have benefits when put on a SSD?
> 
> I say this because im thinking of getting a 128gb SSD just for the stalker games and mods :3 but also the engine does them pauses every now and then, Wondering if it got rid of that?
> 
> Guessing load times would be super fast for a modded stalker so that would work.


It helps, but still takes long to load with large mods. I'd guess 20-30 seconds, I'll time it next time. I do have all the best textures and shaders so that adds a lot to loading time.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Next month release.


Stalker mod noob here. only played with 1 mod before. how will this new one compare to say http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-mp
they also appear to have a new version coming out Q3 2013.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Fixed that for ya.


Nice fix!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Just wondering, Does this game have benefits when put on a SSD?
> 
> I say this because im thinking of getting a 128gb SSD just for the stalker games and mods :3 but also the engine does them pauses every now and then, Wondering if it got rid of that?
> 
> Guessing load times would be super fast for a modded stalker so that would work.


I actually recommend this. Vanilla gameplay isn't affected so badly, but when you add all the high resolution textures an SSD greatly diminishes the pop-in loads that Stalker loves to have. Like when you run towards a Stalker base and the game loads all the NPC's and objects at once, an SSD will greatly reduce the time you wait while running from that Psy-Dog nipping at your heals









Sadly... it doesn't 100% remove the pauses.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> Stalker mod noob here. only played with 1 mod before. how will this new one compare to say http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-mp
> they also appear to have a new version coming out Q3 2013.


Do you see the download on that Oblivion Lost page? That's my compiled version of Oblivion Lost 2010 with lots of stuff added. That version is the base mod for my upcoming mod pack 2013; as you probably know it has the best atmosphere/visuals of any SoC mod, a few new guns, reworked weapons for more realism, new artifacts, artifact transmute system, emissions, most of the cut mutants from SoC (that still had a mesh), improved A-Life, vehicles, more anomalies, emissions change anomaly spawns, etc.

So my upcoming mod pack has all of this, but in addition, further enhanced visuals (brought in some new shaders from Dynamic Shaders 1.1 and customized some of the others to add sunshafts), slightly tweaked weather, dozens of new weapons which will also be used by NPCs, new outfits, lots of new misc items (food, drugs, water, I'm working on adding STALKERSOUP's radio feature), a repair kit that works like Fallout 3 and New Vegas (from OGSE), thirst function (I think I'm the first?), reworked the properties of most mutants and items to emphasize realism, and other stuff that probably isn't coming to my mind at the moment.

Here are the main items you'll see in SoC Mod pack 2013.


----------



## doomlord52

wow, that looks amazing. Any idea on the ETA? Really want to play with that.

Also, bottom left corner: is that an MG42 or MG3?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> wow, that looks amazing. Any idea on the ETA? Really want to play with that.
> 
> Also, bottom left corner: is that an MG42 or MG3?


It will release next month, mostly because I have to play through the game entirely to search for bugs. That's an MG3 in the bottom left, but I removed the gun from the game since it really doesn't belong. I just left its icon there.


----------



## Ihateallmice

wow... this is going to be nuts! cant wait to play through the game with your mod pack.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Playing CS with boredgunner's Mod pack. Best thing for a second playthrough.

In the Dark Valley now, helping Freedom & stuff. Accessed the building behind the Freedom Base after I bought a stash location worth 6000RU from Ganja. After spamming anti-rad all the way through, found the stash. G36, Mama's Beads & a +20 Weight limit artifact. All that for 6000RU.
Also bought a 3000RU stash with a Monolith Suit in it.









Were these stashes in Vanilla or only the mod?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Playing CS with boredgunner's Mod pack. Best thing for a second playthrough.
> 
> In the Dark Valley now, helping Freedom & stuff. Accessed the building behind the Freedom Base after I bought a stash location worth 6000RU from Ganja. After spamming anti-rad all the way through, found the stash. G36, Mama's Beads & a +20 Weight limit artifact. All that for 6000RU.
> Also bought a 3000RU stash with a Monolith Suit in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were these stashes in Vanilla or only the mod?


The stashes were there, but the contents are new. The Monolith Suit and artifact you found are not available in the default game. Many of the stashes are inspired by SoC stashes/spawns out in the open.


----------



## prava

*@boredgunner*: if you need a beta tester I can test your mod. I've played dozens of different mods so I think I know the SOC maps pretty well


----------



## doomlord52

Hey guys, somewhat of a different question.

I'm looking for the sound file from CoP which gives the whole "attention, an emission is approaching" line. However, I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know the directory its in? Or the file name?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

New Misery Feature announced: NPC surrender.









http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/videos/please-dont-kill-me
Quote:


> By using the right combat tactics you MAY force NPCs to surrender to you.
> 
> If they choose to do so you are left with several options:
> - you can execute the person
> - you can spare his life and ride away on your morale high horse
> - or you can choose the middle ground, disarm him, and put pressure on him to reveal the location of his main supplies (stash)
> 
> The NPC can reveal his personal stash location or even betray his comrades and reveal their private stash instead.
> 
> These personal stashes are all new creations and not featured in vanilla CoP.
> 
> An NPC may give coordinates to a stash in a whole other area/map if he has travelled far from it.
> 
> 'The right combat tactics' could be to shoot your opponent in the legs and sprint towards him as a show of force.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> New Misery Feature announced: NPC surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/videos/please-dont-kill-me


Pure awesomeness


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> New Misery Feature announced: NPC surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/videos/please-dont-kill-me


Alundaio, one of the AI modders on the MISERY team, mentioned that we missed a detail in the AI surrender release. I think it's the line that says NPCs can give you stash locations if they've traveled far from another area, Zaton or Jupiter. This might mean that NPCs can now travel in between maps.

Also, I think in their recent poll the update regarding Gameplay Enhancement could be the revelation of artifacts being reworked. One of the comments by Loner or Alundaio state that there are no longer artifacts that remove radiation (Jellyfish, Wrenched, and Bubble). They all have negative effects now in conjunction with the new artifact containers.


----------



## Rpg2

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/misery-gear#imagebox

They've reworked stealth completely and is now affected by weather such as fog, rain, and your class if you pick the recon class. Misery 2.0 is amazing....


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Wow. They've fixed the biggest problem if they've implemented it properly.

Now only if there were more quests. CoP is quite empty, especially after you get to Pripyat.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/misery-gear#imagebox
> 
> They've reworked stealth completely and is now affected by weather such as fog, rain, and your class if you pick the recon class. Misery 2.0 is amazing....


YES YES YES YES YES

that is all...


----------



## Lhotse

*boredgunners new mod pack for SoC*


----------



## Ihateallmice

where do you download it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, the sky is unbelivable.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> where do you download it?


http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013

moddb is broken, its too large for gamefront. More pics here.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/images/soc-mod-pack-2013-wip61


----------



## KaRLiToS

@boredgunner : I will be downloading it as soon as possible and try to take some Eyefinity Screenshots









PS: Everytime I see your avatar, there is a voice in my head saying: "Get to the Choppa" or " Who's your daddy and what does he do?"


----------



## boredgunner

^ That ought to be nice, can't wait to see the pics. And nice skies indeed! I recommend tinkering around with gamma/contrast/brightness to find a setting you like. I've found that it needs different settings than vanilla SoC, and that lowering all of them, keeping contrast/brightness equal, and slightly higher gamma, yields best results on my monitor.



Properly merging STALKERSOUP shaders (dark, gloomy look) with Dynamic Shaders 1.1 really yields nice results. Plus the tall grass / much higher grass density thanks to Absolute Nature and OGSE really add a lot to the atmosphere. I'm also really satisfied with the difficulty this time, it's a bit harder than my tweaked version of Oblivion Lost 2010. I'll just post a few of my favorite pics.











By the way when I see my avatar, I think KOKAINUM!

- EDIT: New feature for Misery 2.0 revealed.



And of course, I already have a guy complaining to me on steam saying that will make the game annoying. I knew this feature would be controversial.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Yes!


----------



## angrysasquatch

I agree with your buddy, seems like more complexity for no reason. Just one more thing to forget when you leave camp. A Metro-esque charger for flash/NVG is fine, because it's not something you'll have to huff all the way back to camp to remedy.

PDA power? So when you bring up the map? Or does the PDA have expanded uses in Misery 2? Being unable to use the map is just plain annoying. M-> print screen -> M again asap-> alt-tab -> paint -> ctrl-v... all to look at a friggin map when the stuff is close to hitting the fan at night. Stupid feature begging to be abused and rendered pointless.


----------



## end0rphine

Yeh I don't really agree with this change. There are already so many things you have to be cautious about ie food, food and more food, ammunition, money, *money*, where to find more artifacts because they take so long to respawn, meds and anti rad equipment. Did I mention food and money? I mean, this guy is military right? Shouldn't he have at least state-of-the-art PDA power performance for this mission?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> A Metro-esque charger for flash/NVG is fine, because it's not something you'll have to huff all the way back to camp to remedy.


I agree with this. This would be a more logical feature.


----------



## Cykososhull

I think this is a great idea. Headlamp goes out in the middle of nowhere? Guess you better have enough ammo to light your path.


----------



## TFL Replica

Sounds like fun!









Veteran stalkers will know most of the routes by heart anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Okay... first of all, who needs a map for CoP at this point? Unless you're first playing the game of course, but then you should be playing vanilla. I also don't see why anyone is making assumptions about battery life... we don't know how it is. Next, it seems clear that the PDA, NVG, and flashlight are all powered _from the same source_ and that any charged batteries will do.

So it's no big deal really, stock up on batteries (I'm sure they'll be common/cheap) and be smart with how you use those items. I agree there should be a line when it comes to survival mechanics, but they haven't even approached it.

I suppose many of you will also be upset with Lost Alpha. It not only has food and sleep requirements, but now thirst also. The flashlight also requires batteries, and cars require fuel. I will attempt to implement Misery 2.0's battery system to LA, so that the PDA and NVG also drain from your power source.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ...but now *thirst* also.


More reasons to drink vodka is never a bad thing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> More reasons to drink vodka is never a bad thing.


I would think that vodka will make you more thirsty, if they want to make it more realistic. If not, my LA mod will certainly make it this way.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would think that vodka will make you more thirsty, if they want to make it more realistic. If not, my LA mod will certainly make it this way.


Haha, yes. The general consensus is that 10% alc/vol and lower are net hydrators while anything higher than that is a net dehydrator.


----------



## boredgunner

LOST ALPHA GAMEPLAY TRAILER.





But I wonder, why 720p and such disappointing quality? Dxtory at 1080p with the right codec is not demanding...


----------



## edalbkrad

ill probably just sleep through nighttime to avoid using up batteries lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ill probably just sleep through nighttime to avoid using up batteries lol


I sleep through the night time for realism/immersion, and because if you don't, your stamina recovery sucks. I assume LA will be the same way. The flashlight will still be useful in labs and other underground location, which seem very dark in LA.


----------



## Derko1

boredgunner... I basically only have been playing the game vanilla, with one texture mod, Absolute Nature and Structures... so my question, do I have to start a new game? Do I need to uninstall those mods, do they work together?

Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> boredgunner... I basically only have been playing the game vanilla, with one texture mod, Absolute Nature and Structures... so my question, do I have to start a new game? Do I need to uninstall those mods, do they work together?
> 
> Thanks!


Those are two texture mods haha. Misery requires you to start a new game. You'll want to delete those mods first (just delete the gamedata folder in your CoP folder). The guy who makes Absolute Nature, Absolute Structures, and Atmosfear (he goes by the name of Cromm Cruac), is also a developer of Misery, so in Misery 2.0 you'll see superior textures over Absolute Structures (as well as some from that mod I assume), a custom (better) version of Absolute Nature, and a custom version of Atmosfear. And since you haven't used Atmosfear, well, take a look.









http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call-of-pripyat/screenshots.php

Misery 2.0 is expected to be released this month, but they also said next month is still a possibility. Cromm Cruac is also a developer of Lost Alpha, which will have its own unique version of Atmosfear and Absolute Nature (but Absolute Nature won't be included).

And to avoid confusion, Lost Alpha is a standalone game using a tweaked version of the SoC engine (which is precisely what CS and CoP engine is). It is updated with all the eye candy of CS/CoP engine, and much more.


----------



## Derko1

Ah! I was talking about Lost Alpha... ok, so I guess I should be waiting for MIsery then. Since I'll have to start a new game, I guess I'll just wait until it is released. I have not gotten far, only played for a few hours... so no loss.

Thanks! I assumed 1 tex mod, since it's the same subtitle.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> But I wonder, why 720p and such disappointing quality? Dxtory at 1080p with the right codec is not demanding...


I too was wondering this, why only 720p ? I wanna see it in all of it's high res glory!







Guess will have to wait for release for that


----------



## Aparition

Meh not a big deal to me about battery management... *so long as I can loot batteries from corpses.*

...maybe I could plug my PDA into my _battery_ artifact?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Meh not a big deal to me about battery management... *so long as I can loot batteries from corpses.*
> 
> ...maybe I could plug my PDA into my _battery_ artifact?


Haha, they didn't confirm if artifacts will have such a use. I hope somehow this will eventually be possible. They also plan to make it so certain optics will deplete your power source, but this won't be the case in 2.0.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Haha, they didn't confirm if artifacts will have such a use. I hope somehow this will eventually be possible. They also plan to make it so certain optics will deplete your power source, but this won't be the case in 2.0.


Interesting... I hope optics don't, but thermal and night vision I could see having an impact.
Twilight, starlight, and enhanced optics are non-powered. Red-dot sights last for thousands of hours on a small watch sized battery.

Looking forward to 2.0!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Just started playing your mod pack, Bored Gunner, looks great. What does OL2010 do that the original release doesn't? All I can find is stuff on OL2010 mod pack, which adds OL2.2 to a bunch of other stuff. What I remember from OL is mainly gameplay additions, some balanced, others not.


----------



## Aparition

From what I remember of OL is that it added graphics, fixes, items, creatures and gameplay elements. No story changes were made and I don't recall any extra quests.


----------



## boredgunner

OL adds one quest: Kill Burer, the leader of the dwarves (in X-18). But apart from that it's as Aparition said. You can see the full list here:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-oblivion-lost-2010-mp

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Oblivion_Lost_22_for_1005;93039


----------



## boredgunner

For all you guys complaining about Misery 2.0's battery requirement, here you go.


I was expecting a shake flashlight, but same thing. I hope it's significantly less bright than the headlamp, for balance and realism.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

They are just full of surprises.


----------



## Aparition

Sweet! I didn't know there was a Wind-Up version, I have a shake flashlight lol.

Shouldn't it be the opposite, the flashlight giving off a far reaching but narrow beam, and the headlight giving a wide but short beam?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sweet! I didn't know there was a Wind-Up version, I have a shake flashlight lol.
> 
> Shouldn't it be the opposite, the flashlight giving off a far reaching but narrow beam, and the headlight giving a wide but short beam?


Well ideally, they'd both be adjustable since most flashlights are. But I just said brightness, I'd expect the headlamp to be a better light. It's probably best the way you said it too, wider beam for headlamp and more focused one for the flashlight. I'd like a high powered Xenon flashlight with an adjustable beam.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Iron flashlight? Never seen or heard of something like that. I guess that means it'll be heavy as hell.

I'll give it a go, but I'm glad it's an optional extra.

Bored, is there any file I can easily modify to remove half the artifact slots in OL. I'll just act like it's not there if it's not easy, but I think that's the ticket to keeping artifacts in OL from being OP.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Bored, is there any file I can easily modify to remove half the artifact slots in OL. I'll just act like it's not there if it's not easy, but I think that's the ticket to keeping artifacts in OL from being OP.


I'm not sure how easy it is. You'd have to modify the HUD, or use the default one, and then modify actor.ltx I think. There might be even more to it, such as modifying the files in Config\ui. I'll try to find out more.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just started using Derko1's SweetFX config with boredgunner's Clear Sky compilation.


----------



## boredgunner

^ Secksie. Much better than default DOF.


----------



## TFL Replica

DoF looks good in screenshots but I just can't stand playing any game with DoF enabled.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> DoF looks good in screenshots but I just can't stand playing any game with DoF enabled.


CS definitely overdoes it, by blurring out everything when reloading. However realistic DoF is a great feature in my opinion.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> DoF looks good in screenshots but I just can't stand playing any game with DoF enabled.


Indeed, What's the point of 32x + AA when you are just going to blur up the distance?







I like my games sharp, as far as the game can render.

That screenshot looks great though, nice details on the gun.

I need to fix my CS so I can play it again with your mod.. one of these days.. Somehow I broke the config.txt or whatever they call it. The one txt file that enables/disables mods and shows the game directory + some other settings. Maybe someone can just paste the default one they have here so I can try it. (For CS)


----------



## skyravr

Small question.

I just downloaded Boredgunner's Modpack.
Its nice, but is there any way to change the language to english (removes some of the immersion i know) or add subtitles?

Other than that, its pretty nice







.


----------



## boredgunner

The mod is English, except for generic NPC voices (not important ones). As for changing it back, I don't even remember how lol. Maybe it's something in the character_desc files, or just deleting the Russian voice sounds.


----------



## skyravr

hmm.
All the trader voice files are russian in the folder.
I'll try to install the whole game again and extract the mod.


----------



## zinfinion

I still want to know what "Haaay cheeky bricky" means. It has confounded me since the very beginning.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I still want to know what "Haaay cheeky bricky" means. It has confounded me since the very beginning.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


While that explains it, now I am even more confounded.


----------



## Cykososhull

@Boredgunner. If I use your modpack 2013, I won't need to bother playing OL2010? I just want to clear things up. I began dl'ing OL 2010 when I noticed you released your modpack including OL 2010.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> @Boredgunner. If I use your modpack 2013, I won't need to bother playing OL2010? I just want to clear things up. I began dl'ing OL 2010 when I noticed you released your modpack including OL 2010.


You might have to start a new game though, but yeah you wouldn't miss anything. Everything in OL2010 included.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You might have to start a new game though, but yeah you wouldn't miss anything. Everything in OL2010 included.


Perfect. I just did a clean install of SoC just so nothing would be messed up with other mods I had. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Aparition

ARRrrgghhhh.... Way to Pripyat... WHY ARE YOU SO DIFFICULT!









Anyone know if the Gillie Suit actually does anything?
I'm really enjoying the mod but can't quite figure out how to play through some areas without brute forcing my way through. Stealth seems useless.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> ARRrrgghhhh.... Way to Pripyat... WHY ARE YOU SO DIFFICULT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Gillie Suit actually does anything?
> I'm really enjoying the mod but can't quite figure out how to play through some areas without brute forcing my way through. Stealth seems useless.


Stealth is never the best option in S.T.A.L.K.E.R., unfortunately.


----------



## Mwarren

Thats one thing that put me off of STALKER was the lack of rewarding stealth. You can only really go in guns blazing.

If it had good rewarding stealth gameplay I think that it would be the best FPS ever though.

Being able to sneak in and out of places and use silencers to pick of enemys and if had a camo system similar to MGS would make it pretty amazing in my opinion as you would have the choice to go in guns blazing, stealth, or a combination of both.

Maybe they could even introduce booby traps and C4 allowing you to set up traps as you stealth a long and set up enemys.

That combined with a system where you can join bandit gangs and go rouge with missions set up to sabotage and do other "evil" things to people that are generally considered to be good would be amazing and would fit in with the whole multiple endings thing it has going for it.

We can all dream can't we







.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

^If you haven't heard this already: Misery 2.0 plans to add proper stealth features to gameplay.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Does anyone know how to disable HUD in Clear Sky?


----------



## Aparition

Well for vanilla game you can use stealth, but it is more of a displacement tool. Use a silenced weapon to take out a few enemies from a distance. This usually alerts them and they will go to investigate. At this time flank them or move to a different position and you can usually take them out further without being fired on.

Just in Way to Pripyat when they see you at 10k miles away it is hard to do that.

I've also been able to use the silenced makarov to take out loads of enemies from inside buildings. They would all go alert but not see or shoot me. Not exactly sure if this was real stealth or just taking advantage of dumb AI.


----------



## Cykososhull

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/info-on-equipment-handling



Wahoo. More immersion.


----------



## Aparition

Misery 2.0 is going to be crazy


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable HUD in Clear Sky?


Maybe try binding cam_zoom_out to a key. But I think I would have tried this, yet I never managed to disable the HUD...


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Maybe try binding cam_zoom_out to a key. But I think I would have tried this, yet I never managed to disable the HUD...


I have managed to remove everything but the minimap, text and ammo icons from the HUD by editing textures/ui/ui_hud.dds


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/info-on-equipment-handling
> 
> Wahoo. More immersion.


Misery 2 is going to be one of the best mods ever. I noticed in the small print down there that each gun will have differing internals, that makes me believe they will have different stats when you find them, so it will be possible to hunt for better guns out of each model. That's pretty cool.

Now if they could just add a few more areas to explore this would be absolutely brilliant. I played the first Misery to death but got bored after I was OP and explored every inch of the 3 maps over and over.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Misery 2 is going to be one of the best mods ever. I noticed in the small print down there that each gun will have differing internals, that makes me believe they will have different stats when you find them, so it will be possible to hunt for better guns out of each model. That's pretty cool.
> 
> Now if they could just add a few more areas to explore this would be absolutely brilliant. I played the first Misery to death but got bored after I was OP and explored every inch of the 3 maps over and over.


They're considering adding new maps to Misery 3.0. Regardless, when SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 comes out, I'll be merging that with Misery.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Misery 2 is going to be one of the best mods ever. I noticed in the small print down there that each gun will have differing internals, that makes me believe they will have different stats when you find them, so it will be possible to hunt for better guns out of each model. That's pretty cool.
> 
> Now if they could just add a few more areas to explore this would be absolutely brilliant. I played the first Misery to death but got bored after I was OP and explored every inch of the 3 maps over and over.


I thought the same thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They're considering adding new maps to Misery 3.0. Regardless, when SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 comes out, I'll be merging that with Misery.


That would be epic. The added areas is the reason I am looking forward to playing SMRTER 0.45. If you merged the two, holy smokes I'd have to quit my job.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They're considering adding new maps to Misery 3.0. Regardless, when SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 comes out, I'll be merging that with Misery.


Maybe it would just be easier to go to Chernobyl and start a real zone?








Can't wait for your work on that!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Lost Alpha, SMRTER, Misery 2.0

This year's gonna be awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Lost Alpha, SMRTER, Misery 2.0
> 
> This year's gonna be awesome.


I don't think SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 is going to be this year. Regardless, 2013 is an awesome year for gaming. We've got Lost Alpha and Misery 2.0, and widening the scope a bit, Underhell chapter 1, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, Metro Last Light, ArmA 3, GTA V, maybe DA3,

- EDIT: Patch 1 for SoC Mod Pack 2013 is here. It only includes one fix that made the Benelli M1014 unusable. It also adds soft water from OGSE, and adds two OPTIONAL new files (if you don't want to use them, discard the bin folder, though nearly everyone should use the first one if you don't already have it):

- Patched XR_3DA.exe with Large Address Aware (3GB) enabled
- Patched xrRender_r2.dll with vastly improved grass draw distance (from 49 to 401). You can somewhat see the difference here.


NOT FOR WEAK SYSTEMS. I didn't notice a performance decrease at 1080p with a GTX 680. Also note that *r2_sun_near_border 1* is usually necessary for this mod (and most others). Enter this in the console (it only has to be entered once), or modify the line in Public Documents\stalker-shoc\user.ltx. I highly recommend motion blur too.


----------



## Rpg2

I'm getting a ton of shadow flickering in SGM 2.2 for CoP.

As I run closer to shadows, they disappear, but they're definitely there while at a distance. Also, most shadows on my screen will flicker as I run somewhere. This is extremely frustrating.

I've already tried changing sun near border to 1 and sun near to 30. Googling for several sun near and sun far bias changes did not help.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 is going to be this year. Regardless, 2013 is an awesome year for gaming. We've got Lost Alpha and Misery 2.0, and widening the scope a bit, Underhell chapter 1, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, Metro Last Light, ArmA 3, GTA V, maybe DA3,
> 
> - EDIT: Patch 1 for SoC Mod Pack 2013 is here. It only includes one fix that made the Benelli M1014 unusable. It also adds soft water from OGSE, and adds two OPTIONAL new files (if you don't want to use them, discard the bin folder, though nearly everyone should use the first one if you don't already have it):
> 
> - Patched XR_3DA.exe with Large Address Aware (3GB) enabled
> - Patched xrRender_r2.dll with vastly improved grass draw distance (from 49 to 401). You can somewhat see the difference here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FOR WEAK SYSTEMS. I didn't notice a performance decrease at 1080p with a GTX 680. Also note that r2_sun_near_border 1 is usually necessary for this mod (and most others). Enter this in the console (it only has to be entered once), or modify the line in Public Documents\stalker-shoc\user.ltx. *I highly recommend motion blur too*.


Is this r2_mblur 0.5 in user.ltx? If so, are you recommending changing it to 1?

Edit: after using the new patch, during the loading screen I get a: ERROR Your video card doesn't meet the game requirements. Pixel Shaders v1.1 or higher required.
I'm using a 7970









Second Edit: I seen your Moddb fix. Deleting the shader file worked.


----------



## boredgunner

Ah so the error happens in the loading screen, not startup. It's fixed now.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah so the error happens in the loading screen, not startup. It's fixed now.


Unfortunately it still crashes at loading "shaders" but with no error now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I was going to try and fix my CS install, but now it seems that the game isn't even installed lol. Guess I removed it to make space on my hdd. Hopefully it doesn't require the disk to play, the CD copy had lame TAGES copy protection too I remember.. I should just buy it on steam when it goes on sale again


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Unfortunately it still crashes at loading "shaders" but with no error now.


What does the log file say? And does this crash only occur after you deleted those shader files? You can try re-downloading the patch in its current state. Also I should warn people that the XR_3DA.exe included with the patch probably only works with Steam version.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What does the log file say? And does this crash only occur after you deleted those shader files? You can try re-downloading the patch in its current state. Also I should warn people that the XR_3DA.exe included with the patch probably only works with Steam version.


The crash only happens when I don't delete the shader files. I will re-DL and let you know how goes it.

xray_charles_02-19-13_23-54-08.zip 17k .zip file


----------



## Lhotse

the effective range on the sawed-off shotgun is a bit long. it's almost like AK-47 range in real life and now that i've used it to kill some soldiers from the army outpost in the Cordon to get some actual AK's, feel free to change it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> the effective range on the sawed-off shotgun is a bit long. it's almost like AK-47 range in real life and now that i've used it to kill some soldiers from the army outpost in the Cordon to get some actual AK's, feel free to change it.


LOL. Sawed off should only be lethal out to about 15 yards or so. The Chaser and SPAS would be fine out to about 30-35 yards. That said, soft body armor will stop buckshot so it's probably not that practical a weapon in the zone.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. Sawed off should only be lethal out to about 15 yards or so. The Chaser and SPAS would be fine out to about 30-35 yards. That said, soft body armor will stop buckshot so it's probably not that practical a weapon in the zone.


yes, I'm quite aware of that and with an extra full choke tube, you could extend the range a bit further on a conventional shotgun but I was referring to the sawed-off in boredgunner's mod pack, so that he could tweak the settings a little to make it more realistic, as this is what he's been trying to do to some extent but thank's for the info just the same.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> the effective range on the sawed-off shotgun is a bit long.


Fixed:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06UXlNVVQzUHNYNWc/edit


----------



## Lhotse

here's a good laugh...

everyone who's played CoD4 and the STALKER games know's this swimming pool, right ? (the Lazúrnyj pool)



here's the same pool at the end of the latest Bruce Willis movie 'A Good Day to Die Hard' after the co-star Jai Courtney fall's into it through the roof.











would ya believe the Ukrainian government has kept it filled with radiation free water and kept the filters running all this time ?


----------



## Aparition

^ Lol nice.
They filled it just for the movie... haha. (I know probably just a set piece)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> the effective range on the sawed-off shotgun is a bit long.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06UXlNVVQzUHNYNWc/edit
Click to expand...

I started CS with your mod pack, I noticed one of the suppressors is missing the name and description, can't remember the whole thing, but it had ww2 in the name. You mentioned something about a 3gb exe patch for the game in your readme, but there wasn't a link to it, how do I get that or is it even necessary. I only have 4gb ram and the game seems to be running alright so far.

Getting past the military was a bit of a challenge.. I just barely managed to grab one of the assault rifles from a guy I killed then took out the LMG in the tower so I could move up. Then I basically just ran down the road to the stalker outpost lol. After I got some supplies though I went back and cleaned them out. I'm really liking the stashes in the outposts with supplies, the npc's don't carry hardly anything so far.


----------



## Cykososhull

New Stash overhaul
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/stash-overhaul-info-display


----------



## boredgunner

@ Cykososhull: Don't forget this.









http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/videos/stash-overhaul-teaser

@ Faster_is_better - I'm aware of that, the silencer isn't implemented or needed. As for 3GB patch, I'm not sure if it exists for CS but it shouldn't be needed.

Also, Photorealistic Zone 2 for SoC just came out! It looks amazing, especially with SoC Mod Pack 2013.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2






You can just install it over SoC Mod Pack 2013, but the bricks look weird so I'll tinker with it.


----------



## Lhotse

boredgunner's SoC mod pack .



i wonder what those dots are all about ?



Agroprom Research Institute at midnight



and at dawn


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm getting artifacting when it rains in CS with boredgunner's mod. Not really sure if it is something to do with the game/mod or my gpu/drivers. Seems to run great other than that. Also temps are in check, Vram is pretty well maxed out most of the time though... lol (gpu stock clocks) If that's the only problem I get that will be fine with me.

Also are the emissions scripted in CS? I haven't had a non scripted emission yet and I'm just about to go to Yantar, seems strange to me but maybe this is how the game is. Oh and I haven't found anywhere to sleep yet, maybe it isn't even necessary in CS...


----------



## boredgunner

You sleep via sleeping bag in your inventory. Emissions occur randomly when entering a new level, and getting visual artifacts when it rains is odd... I get no such thing.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @ Cykososhull: Don't forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/videos/stash-overhaul-teaser
> 
> @ Faster_is_better - I'm aware of that, the silencer isn't implemented or needed. As for 3GB patch, I'm not sure if it exists for CS but it shouldn't be needed.
> 
> Also, Photorealistic Zone 2 for SoC just came out! It looks amazing, especially with SoC Mod Pack 2013.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just install it over SoC Mod Pack 2013, but the bricks look weird so I'll tinker with it.


I noticed it made the grass go back to vanilla, i.e. shorter. Is there a way we can bring the tall grass back?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I noticed it made the grass go back to vanilla, i.e. shorter. Is there a way we can bring the tall grass back?


Oh right, I only recommend using the textures folder and deleting the trees folder with PRZ 2. To get the grass back, install Absolute Nature over it (completely).

http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/addons/absolute-nature-texture-pack1


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## greenfish

I just want to say this, the modders are taking too much time. Look at lost alpha, 1 month before release date they just pop out of nowhere claiming they need more time. Come on they knew months and months beforehand the mod needed a lot more time.

Lurk: Love their weapon animations and sound approach, but do we really need to spend 8 hours fixing sidorovich bunker DOOR? to sound more real, really? I kid you not, there's a video on their dev page, how they are fixing the "cranking" sound. If they are gonna fix every sound it's gonna take decades

Lost Alpha: by the time they release this game, stalker engine will be far outdated, yes graphics makes a game. I consider LA vaporware.

Misery: I have high hopes for this one, assuming it's released in q1

Before the "you-can't-critic-a-free-mod-they-are-using-their-own-free-time-show-some-respect" please I can voice my opinion regardless if it's free or not


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenfish*
> 
> I just want to say this, the modders are taking too much time. Look at lost alpha, 1 month before release date they just pop out of nowhere claiming they need more time. Come on they knew months and months beforehand the mod needed a lot more time.
> 
> Lurk: Love their weapon animations and sound approach, but do we really need to spend 8 hours fixing sidorovich bunker DOOR? to sound more real, really? I kid you not, there's a video on their dev page, how they are fixing the "cranking" sound. If they are gonna fix every sound it's gonna take decades
> 
> Lost Alpha: by the time they release this game, stalker engine will be far outdated, yes graphics makes a game. I consider LA vaporware.
> 
> Misery: I have high hopes for this one, assuming it's released in q1
> 
> Before the "you-can't-critic-a-free-mod-they-are-using-their-own-free-time-show-some-respect" please I can voice my opinion regardless if it's free or not


Lost Alpha isn't a mod, it's a standalone game. Graphics do not make a game, that's one of the most absurd things I read on forums like these. LA is a game that is larger and includes far more content than any S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game by far, and it's made by a more inexperienced team, AND it's in been development for about five years now. That's not too much time: Shadow of Chernobyl was in development for at least six years. The reason it was delayed was because the devs are significantly upgrading the engine, adding in features from CS/CoP and new ones, though regardless, SoC with the right mods looks better than most games today. Another reason for LA's delay is... GSC, though nobody but GSC and a few dez0wave members know about that situation.

Misery: 2.0 has some amazing features and is still slated for Q1 this year. Misery 1.0 is only a year old.

They're not taking too much time. If LA isn't out in a year or two from now, then you can say that.


----------



## greenfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha isn't a mod, it's a standalone game. Graphics do not make a game, that's one of the most absurd things I read on forums like these. LA is a game that is larger and includes far more content than any S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game by far, and it's made by a more inexperienced team, AND it's in been development for about five years now. That's not too much time: Shadow of Chernobyl was in development for at least six years. The reason it was delayed was because the devs are significantly upgrading the engine, adding in features from CS/CoP and new ones, though regardless, SoC with the right mods looks better than most games today. Another reason for LA's delay is... GSC, though nobody but GSC and a few dez0wave members know about that situation.
> 
> Misery: 2.0 has some amazing features and is still slated for Q1 this year. Misery 1.0 is only a year old.
> 
> They're not taking too much time. If LA isn't out in a year or two from now, then you can say that.


Really, graphics do not make up a game?

Play stalker in 1999 graphics then.

STALKER is known for it's atmosphere as in it's AUDIO design and GRAPHICS. I'm aware texture/shade wise stalker looks great. But it's still using the same animations from vanilla which are far outdated. I have played the following mods: amk, lurk, shoc complete sky complete cop complete, misery, photorealistic zone, stalker rebalanced, people soup, way to pripyat, only lurk are using different animations. I saw STALKER in 1999 it was a completly different game, it was one of the first mmorpg or it should have been. What we got in 2004 was also very different from 2006.

I'm thankful the modders have made the game shine more, just look at some of the insane texture mods.

But be honest if graphics didn't matter we wouldn't have had stalker graphic mods.

Trust me if you have been re-playing this game since 2006 you're well aware of how boring the vanilla animations are. I was looking forward to stalker 2 and it's improved engine, too bad it never happened.

I consider lost alpha vaporware, time will tell if i'm wrong.

If LA is not a mod, then how come the videos i've seen they are using the same lighting/textures and assets from stalker? Unless they are coding their own engine i'm pretty sure it's still a mod. The upcoming dayz is still a mod, regardless of it's name "standalone", the mod is using arrowhead modified engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenfish*
> 
> Really, graphics do not make up a game?
> 
> Play stalker in 1999 graphics then.
> 
> STALKER is known for it's atmosphere as in it's AUDIO design and GRAPHICS. I'm aware texture/shade wise stalker looks great. But it's still using the same animations from vanilla which are far outdated. I have played the following mods: amk, lurk, shoc complete sky complete cop complete, misery, photorealistic zone, stalker rebalanced, people soup, way to pripyat, only lurk are using different animations. I saw STALKER in 1999 it was a completly different game, it was one of the first mmorpg or it should have been. What we got in 2004 was also very different from 2006.
> 
> I'm thankful the modders have made the game shine more, just look at some of the insane texture mods.
> 
> But be honest if graphics didn't matter we wouldn't have had stalker graphic mods.
> 
> Trust me if you have been re-playing this game since 2006 you're well aware of how boring the vanilla animations are. I was looking forward to stalker 2 and it's improved engine, too bad it never happened.
> 
> I consider lost alpha vaporware, time will tell if i'm wrong.
> 
> If LA is not a mod, then how come the videos i've seen they are using the same lighting/textures and assets from stalker? Unless they are coding their own engine i'm pretty sure it's still a mod. The upcoming dayz is still a mod, regardless of it's name "standalone", the mod is using arrowhead modified engine.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. animations still hold up fine today, there have been no breakthroughs in animations really... the closest thing is Uncharted which is a PS3 exclusive. And to top it off, they made TONS of new animations for Lost Alpha so there you go. The revised engine will be superior to CS and CoP, plus a ton of new animations, you can be happy now.

It's hard to call it vaporware when it's updated all the time, they just released a new gameplay video in fact, and new screenshots every few weeks.

Graphics don't make a game but they do help for atmospheric games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R., correct. Still, Half Life from '98 is better than 99% shooters today. Graphics don't make a game. If they do, then Crysis 3 must be your favorite game, and you must really enjoy watching 3DMark 11 or Unigine because they have amazing grafix!!

As for LA being a mod vs a game, why do people make this argument? Some very basic info: Clear Sky and CoP use assets from SoC, and they use a revised version of the same engine. Lots of games use the same engine, so does that mean that huge list of UE3 games... doesn't really include games? Are CS and CoP mods? Is Fallout: New Vegas a mod, because it uses tons of assets and the same engine as FO3? Wake up. I also wouldn't be surprised if LA ends up being sold as an official game or expansion. In fact I'd be more surprised if it was free.


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You sleep via sleeping bag in your inventory. Emissions occur randomly when entering a new level, and getting visual artifacts when it rains is odd... I get no such thing.


Well I had 1 random emission, about the end of Red Forest area, only 1 so far this whole playthrough and I just got through the first half of Limansk now also. I'm used to the Misery or OL style where emissions are very frequent. Also my sleeping bag was stolen from me, in the 1st scripted emission at the swamps, all my inventory was stripped and I've never seen a sleeping bag for sale anywhere since lol.

The game has been very stable though, especially for a STALKER game. Good job on whatever patches or edits you did in that respect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Imho, best game series EVER and one of 3 that I have been able to beat then the next day start playing all over again ( only others being Parasite EVE II for the PS1and Resident Evil 2 : )
> 
> I've already made up my mind, once I have my design engineering degree and have been in the field for 5 - 7 years and reach the 100k/yr salary mark, if STALKER never gets another installment I will start do my best to fund a mod project for CoP to bring the first 2 games into a massive mod to combine all of the areas and alternate missions from the first 2 games into COP. That or if I win the lottery it'd be so worth it to me to personally put 10 - 20m aside to pay for a new STALKER game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have I loved any game series so much and this game is the only one ever to force my hand to upgrade a PC just to be able to max it out.


There are already some pretty massive mods for the game, SGM and Stalker Soup come to mind... They add many areas to the gameworld, I think some of them aren't even present in the original games.


----------



## greenfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. animations still hold up fine today, there have been no breakthroughs in animations really... the closest thing is Uncharted which is a PS3 exclusive. And to top it off, they made TONS of new animations for Lost Alpha so there you go. The revised engine will be superior to CS and CoP, plus a ton of new animations, you can be happy now.


As i've said before don't take my "whining" post as being disprectful towards the mod creators. I will happily PAY or donate if LA turns out as good as the trailer or the gameplay videos i've seen on youtube. I don't agree with you on animations but that's okay. I'm glad you mentioned they've imporved vanilla animations, as much as I love stalker I hate their animations.
Quote:


> It's hard to call it vaporware when it's updated all the time, they just released a new gameplay video in fact, and new screenshots every few weeks.


Their latest video on moddb is old, unless i'm missing something here?

Quote:


> Graphics don't make a game but they do help for atmospheric games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R., correct. Still, Half Life from '98 is better than 99% shooters today. Graphics don't make a game. If they do, then Crysis 3 must be your favorite game, and you must really enjoy watching 3DMark 11 or Unigine because they have amazing grafix!!


Crysis 3 is not my favorite game, but I really enjoy it's mp and had a blast playing sp. Yes half life really did set a high standard, a standard not many devs today can maintain, I agree.
Quote:


> As for LA being a mod vs a game, why do people make this argument? Some very basic info: Clear Sky and CoP use assets from SoC, and they use a revised version of the same engine. Lots of games use the same engine, so does that mean that huge list of UE3 games... doesn't really include games? Are CS and CoP mods? Is Fallout: New Vegas a mod, because it uses tons of assets and the same engine as FO3? Wake up. I also wouldn't be surprised if LA ends up being sold as an official game or expansion. In fact I'd be more surprised if it was free.


Listen I dislike betsheda as a game creator and as a company (how they treated ps3 customers), Fallout 3 and new vegas for me is OBLIVION with guns. Most of the animations are DIRECTLY taken from oblivion. I felt like the hours I spent on both "games" they felt like poorly fanmade mods. Bethsedas fallout pissess me off I could write a whole essay just how bad those games are compared to the originals.

If LA is made like a retail game and it delivers on all fronts, i'd happily pay full money for the product. Hell i'd pay money for most stalker mods i've played they are that good.

Sorry for my english, graveyard shift


----------



## boredgunner

^ You did miss something on LA page indeed. This one is under a month old:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/videos/stalker-lost-alpha-gameplay-trailer#imagebox

Another one from 2013:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/videos/stalker-lost-alpha-pripyat-undergrounds#imagebox


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Does anyone know of a mod or mods that make the game harder, mainly by reducing how much money you get for stuff, make upgrades more expensive and makes weapons and armor degrade slower?
> 
> Alternately, does anyone know if there is a real time mod for the game like the option in the Complete mod but one that changes the heal/energy recover rate to be normal under real time?
> 
> I'd also like to increase the range I can see NPC's. Grass draw distance would be nice if it could be increased as well.
> 
> I'm looking to make the game a little more difficult and slightly more realistic. I found a few sites with mods but for one reason or another many of the mods don't seem to have functional download links anymore.


Which game? All three? For SoC go with this:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013

For Clear Sky, this is by far the best I know of, though on the monetary side it doesn't do too much.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012

And for Call of Pripyat, wait for Misery 2.0. Nothing comes close to it.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Yeah, all 3. Since they all lack the same problem of being too easy on the hardest difficulty I'd like more of a challenge. It's too easy to go artifact hunting, get a crap load of money and upgrade whatever current equipment you have and mow the enemy down.
> 
> I guess I could try to limit myself to the sawed off shotgun and pistols but then I'd miss plinking enemies off from a distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish GSC would have thought about making the game more difficult on the highest setting by limiting the amount of money you get for artifacts.
> 
> I am about to restart my current play through of CoP and just ignore artifacts altogether and see how I can do using just chems, food and suit upgrades. Some of the artifacts make things too much easier even and if you choose to ignore artifacts you don't need them as much as half of the artifacts only really help when hunting for artifacts. I mean who needs elec, fire and chem protection as much when you're not in an anomaly field looking for artifacts?
> 
> The artifacts are an interesting addition but at times I think they are a bit of a tedious distraction from the excellent game play.
> 
> As hard as it's going to be when I start a new play through of CoP, I'm also going to try not to touch a single stash unless I get the co-ordinates for it. I have almost every stash location memorized so it's become a habit to start hunting them all down each time I start a play through.


Misery 2.0 will have you covered: artifacts will be more rare (especially the good ones), they take much longer to respawn, it's harder to get rich (there's even going to be inventory-based rubles to my knowledge), and a completely new stash system with new locations. Oh and it's designed to be very difficult in order to make you MISERABLE.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I didn't expect Clear Sky to be so short, already finished it. I was hoping the game didn't end when it ended, but now I'm kinda bored of it. I'm carrying to much stuff and it will take a long time to get back to any civilization to sell it. I had to leave a nicer suit at a stash midway between limansk and pripyat, now that seems to be a lost area that I can't go back to.

Money certainly wasn't plentiful with your modpack boredgunner, the traders didn't have much cash, and they didn't buy every item. Artifacts were pretty much the main currency for trading since they could be traded 1:1 with other stuff and worth a good amount.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't expect Clear Sky to be so short, already finished it. I was hoping the game didn't end when it ended, but now I'm kinda bored of it. I'm carrying to much stuff and it will take a long time to get back to any civilization to sell it. I had to leave a nicer suit at a stash midway between limansk and pripyat, now that seems to be a lost area that I can't go back to.
> 
> Money certainly wasn't plentiful with your modpack boredgunner, the traders didn't have much cash, and they didn't buy every item. Artifacts were pretty much the main currency for trading since they could be traded 1:1 with other stuff and worth a good amount.


lol... i remember the first time i played Clear Sky and went into the hospital w/ a SEVA suit.







towards the end, i was literally surviving every bullet hit by spamming med macks ! i would come out of cover, kill one NPC, then have to duck and use a med and boredgunner doesn't like it when it's too easy and unrealistic.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't expect Clear Sky to be so short, already finished it. I was hoping the game didn't end when it ended, but now I'm kinda bored of it. I'm carrying to much stuff and it will take a long time to get back to any civilization to sell it. I had to leave a nicer suit at a stash midway between limansk and pripyat, now that seems to be a lost area that I can't go back to.
> 
> Money certainly wasn't plentiful with your modpack boredgunner, the traders didn't have much cash, and they didn't buy every item. Artifacts were pretty much the main currency for trading since they could be traded 1:1 with other stuff and worth a good amount.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... i remember the first time i played Clear Sky and went into the hospital w/ a SEVA suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towards the end, i was literally surviving every bullet hit by spamming med macks ! i would come out of cover, kill one NPC, then have to duck and use a med and boredgunner doesn't like it when it's too easy and unrealistic.
Click to expand...

I think the SEVA suit has better bullet protection than what I had, The Monolith suit. That final stretch was particularly bad, all the enemies were wearing exosuits I think, basically headshot or nothing to kill those guys. I ended up restarting those teleporting bridges so many times and decided to bring my M14, it was better to deal with those guys than the railgun.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think the SEVA suit has better bullet protection than what I had, The Monolith suit. That final stretch was particularly bad, all the enemies were wearing exosuits I think, basically headshot or nothing to kill those guys. I ended up restarting those teleporting bridges so many times and decided to bring my M14, it was better to deal with those guys than the railgun.


M14 ? dude, the Vintar BC is the ticket. that, along w/ the better ammo. one shot, one kill.


----------



## boredgunner

M21/M14 has better accuracy, range, and power than the Vintorez. The Monolith suit does have better bullet protection than the SEVA though. I agree that CS doesn't have much replay value, time to get back to... waiting for Lost Alpha and Misery 2.0.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't expect Clear Sky to be so short, already finished it. I was hoping the game didn't end when it ended, but now I'm kinda bored of it. I'm carrying to much stuff and it will take a long time to get back to any civilization to sell it. I had to leave a nicer suit at a stash midway between limansk and pripyat, now that seems to be a lost area that I can't go back to.
> 
> Money certainly wasn't plentiful with your modpack boredgunner, the traders didn't have much cash, and they didn't buy every item. Artifacts were pretty much the main currency for trading since they could be traded 1:1 with other stuff and worth a good amount.


Wow. You really finished it fast. I'm still on my way to Yantar. Although I'm not getting much time to play it between projects & War Thunder, but still..
Bet you didn't go Stash buying/hunting. This modpack has some sweet stashes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't expect Clear Sky to be so short, already finished it. I was hoping the game didn't end when it ended, but now I'm kinda bored of it. I'm carrying to much stuff and it will take a long time to get back to any civilization to sell it. I had to leave a nicer suit at a stash midway between limansk and pripyat, now that seems to be a lost area that I can't go back to.
> 
> Money certainly wasn't plentiful with your modpack boredgunner, the traders didn't have much cash, and they didn't buy every item. Artifacts were pretty much the main currency for trading since they could be traded 1:1 with other stuff and worth a good amount.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You really finished it fast. I'm still on my way to Yantar. Although I'm not getting much time to play it between projects & War Thunder, but still..
> Bet you didn't go Stash buying/hunting. This modpack has some sweet stashes.
Click to expand...

I did get some of the stashes, not all and I didn't join a faction so didn't really participate in any of the wars. I was planning to go through all the areas and buff up my gear after I beat the main quest but I just don't really want to carry my crap back through all the towns and red forest to start over lol. I got a compass from 1 stash, then soon after i got another compass artifact... haha. Though I had to give the 2nd one up.

It was my first play through so I didn't know once you started Limansk you were on a 1 way ticket to the end, otherwise I would have changed my gear or waited a bit. I went in heavily burdened, and now I come out even worse, carrying two LR 300s, the M14, Saiga and also the F2000... I left the railgun at pripyat, to heavy. I like to collect the guns I don't have or cool ones I find, but weight must be managed all the time. At least there should have been a blue box at pripyat to stash stuff, then I would have ditched a bunch and ran back. I might come back in a few days to the game who knows, but it was a short ride maybe 20hrs to complete.


----------



## Aparition

Awesome. You played through it quickly and it still took you 20 hours.
What is the average game length these days? 4 hours?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome. You played through it quickly and it still took you 20 hours.
> What is the average game length these days? 4 hours?


Funny that you mention that. I took my time with Clear Sky and I have 43 hours into it. Somehow I logged 221 into CoP and I'm about to break 100 with SoC. I will forever play this series. I honestly cannot say the same for any other game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome. You played through it quickly and it still took you 20 hours.
> What is the average game length these days? 4 hours?


FPS games have very small campaigns if any these days, some RPG's can still bring decent playtime, though others are still in the 10-15hr range even..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome. You played through it quickly and it still took you 20 hours.
> What is the average game length these days? 4 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you mention that. I took my time with Clear Sky and I have 43 hours into it. Somehow I logged 221 into CoP and I'm about to break 100 with SoC. I will forever play this series. I honestly cannot say the same for any other game.
Click to expand...

If I really wanted to I could probably squeeze out 40+ hrs, diving into the faction wars and taking over all the maps would probably take some time. I definitely played the other 2 games a lot, 100+ hrs each easily.


----------



## Ramsey77

Hey fellow Stalkers. Got a problem with the vanilla Steam version of SOC. No sound of any kind. Trying to run it on my sig rig. Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Hey guys, just installed CoP with the Complete mod. Is this the best mod for CoP?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Hey guys, just installed CoP with the Complete mod. Is this the best mod for CoP?


No. Misery 2.0 is the best mod. It is about to be released very soon. http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Hey fellow Stalkers. Got a problem with the vanilla Steam version of SOC. No sound of any kind. Trying to run it on my sig rig. Any ideas what the problem could be?


Did you verify the game integrity via the Steam client?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> No. Misery 2.0 is the best mod. It is about to be released very soon. http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery


Ah. Looks amazing. Requires a new game start, so looks like I'll be waiting for this to release before I start CoP. Thanks!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you verify the game integrity via the Steam client?


Yes, and it always told me files were missing, even after I uninstall/reinstall several times. Steam wouldn't find them or tell me exactly what was missing. First Steam game I have ever had problems with. I have since un installed SOC. The other day after a Steam client update I had a "stalker ownership check" executable listed with my games. Could that possibly be a fix to my issue? I haven't tried installing the game again yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Woah.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Woah.


NICE, I think I might start on this next. I was waiting for SGM to mature a bit, but this might be to good to pass up now


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Playing the game without collecting artifacts is definitely making it way more challenging. Wish I woulda ignored artifacts in the other 2 games, woulda made em drag out a little longer and forced me to used lower grade weapons for longer making it that much more challenging. Can't wait for the Misery 2.0 mod if it severely gimps the artifact value and rarity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm on day 5 in Zaton and I still have a barely upgraded Pump shotty, Abakan and Tier 1 upgraded sunrise suit, I paid the 8k for the CS-3A armor but even after 5 days ( in game ) of salvaging weapons, nades and extra med supplies I only have 21k of the 32k needed to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without artifacts I am also actually being forced to constantly use vodka to remove radiation which is making the game way harder when I get jumped by a pack of pseudo dogs mere moments from drinking as it makes aiming more or a game of chance than skill lol.
> 
> My advice to all getting ready for another playthrough, pretend artifacts don't even exist and the game moves up to a whole nother level of challenging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No artifacts to reduce rad levels, take less damage, carry more or heal faster means you actually have to start thinking more about the decisions you are about to make.


I think you'd appreciate Fallout with these mods (especially FO3). Though at least CoP doesn't have artifacts that protect you from bullets/mutant attacks like SoC did.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I love artifacts to much, they are fairly unique to these games so they are nice to have. The Zone is a strange place filled with terrors and a few niceties, one of the reasons people become STALKERs is for the riches to be gained, collecting artifacts









Oh if anyone is serious about FO3 modding or FO3:NV, look up the channel, GopherVids. He has extensive tutorials to mod both games, great walkthroughs and information. I have my FO3 game modded sooo much, its actually a bit to much for my gpu to handle so I will revisit the game when I upgrade lol.. same with Skyrim... they love the vrams.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

OK guys, I still haven't had the time to get into the STALKER series. I've had SoC for ages, and also have CoP...so for CoP, Misery 2.0 should be released by the time I am through SoC, but what is the latest on SoC mods? Keep in mind, I still haven't been through it even once, so I would like things to be as realistic as possible, without wanting to smash my face on the desk every twenty minutes. Increased graphics of any kind are a huge plus. Last time i thought I was ready to dedicate some time to these, it was the Complete mod, is that still the way to go with SoC? Or should I be looking at something else, or a combination of other things? I know it sounds strange to have had these games for so long, but I really felt it would be tough to appreciate it playing bits here and there, and just now feel I have the time to dedicate to the series. Also, which of the series do you guys think gives the overall best impression of being in "The Zone"?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> OK guys, I still haven't had the time to get into the STALKER series. I've had SoC for ages, and also have CoP...so for CoP, Misery 2.0 should be released by the time I am through SoC, but what is the latest on SoC mods? Keep in mind, I still haven't been through it even once, so I would like things to be as realistic as possible, without wanting to smash my face on the desk every twenty minutes. Increased graphics of any kind are a huge plus. Last time i thought I was ready to dedicate some time to these, it was the Complete mod, is that still the way to go with SoC? Or should I be looking at something else, or a combination of other things? I know it sounds strange to have had these games for so long, but I really felt it would be tough to appreciate it playing bits here and there, and just now feel I have the time to dedicate to the series. Also, which of the series do you guys think gives the overall best impression of being in "The Zone"?


For SoC: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013

For me, SoC with that mod pack is the most atmospheric: it nails the atmosphere perfectly in my opinion, and is far more deadly than the others due to the more random anomaly and creature spawns, plus the brutal difficulty. SoC Complete actually makes the game easier, it doesn't look that good, nor does it add nearly as much content.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For SoC: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013
> 
> For me, SoC with that mod pack is the most atmospheric: it nails the atmosphere perfectly in my opinion, and is far more deadly than the others due to the more random anomaly and creature spawns, plus the brutal difficulty. SoC Complete actually makes the game easier, it doesn't look that good, nor does it add nearly as much content.


@ Aaron. I second this opinion. It is awesome. Maybe add the photo realistic zone too. http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2 All you do is drag and drop. Too easy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> @ Aaron. I second this opinion. It is awesome. Maybe add the photo realistic zone too. http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2 All you do is drag and drop. Too easy.


PRZ 2 will cause problems if not properly merged. I'll release a PRZ 2 and PPx addon (PPx was partially implemented, but now much more of it is included) soon... it's 99% done.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> PRZ 2 will cause problems if not properly merged. I'll release a PRZ 2 and PPx addon (PPx was partially implemented, but now much more of it is included) soon... it's 99% done.


Sweet. Will we have to start a new game? I have already copied over PRZ2, (yes, I know the bricks look funny) I just chose to ignore it.







Will your fix overwrite properly?


----------



## boredgunner

You shouldn't have to start a new game. I see you're up to date, the bricks is the issue I'll be working on (PRZ 2 doesn't like a certain shader).


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> OK guys, I still haven't had the time to get into the STALKER series. I've had SoC for ages, and also have CoP...so for CoP, Misery 2.0 should be released by the time I am through SoC, but what is the latest on SoC mods? Keep in mind, I still haven't been through it even once, so I would like things to be as realistic as possible, without wanting to smash my face on the desk every twenty minutes. Increased graphics of any kind are a huge plus. Last time i thought I was ready to dedicate some time to these, it was the Complete mod, is that still the way to go with SoC? Or should I be looking at something else, or a combination of other things? I know it sounds strange to have had these games for so long, but I really felt it would be tough to appreciate it playing bits here and there, and just now feel I have the time to dedicate to the series. Also, which of the series do you guys think gives the overall best impression of being in "The Zone"?


Misery is definitely the best looking mod for CoP but that face smashing thing might be true for Misery. For the first playthrough, get some graphics-only mod with Vanilla.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Funny that you mention that. I took my time with Clear Sky and I have 43 hours into it. Somehow I logged 221 into CoP and I'm about to break 100 with SoC. I will forever play this series. I honestly cannot say the same for any other game.


That is so true. I have around 120 in CoP, 40 in SoC & 32 in CS. And that's only for the Steam versions, I played these pirated & retail before that. And still, I never get bored of them; even vanilla.

It's like The Zone keeps calling me back. The time I saw SGM 2.2 pack I started having some serious urges to go back to CoP - knowing that SGM sucks the life out of you.


----------



## Aparition

Is the SGM 2.2 english release an updated version?
http://www.moddb.com/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one/

I was trying to play it a while ago but got stuck at the swamps looking for the dead soldiers. Must of spent multiple hours, play time, never did find that stupid body.
I was enjoying it, might give it another go if it is finally at a more finished state.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For SoC: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013
> 
> For me, SoC with that mod pack is the most atmospheric: it nails the atmosphere perfectly in my opinion, and is far more deadly than the others due to the more random anomaly and creature spawns, plus the brutal difficulty. SoC Complete actually makes the game easier, it doesn't look that good, nor does it add nearly as much content.


I am trying to download your modpack, but when I try, I am met with this -



When I click "Download anyway", it just refreshes the page. I tried last night and again today...any suggestions?


----------



## thanos999

hi i just downloaded and installed the stalkersoup mod im having trouble getting out off the cave mission is thiere a way off bypassing the mission?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> hi i just downloaded and installed the stalkersoup mod im having trouble getting out off the cave mission is thiere a way off bypassing the mission?


Yup just press esc and then F2 and type in 'escape' and Robert is your mothers brother


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I am trying to download your modpack, but when I try, I am met with this -
> 
> 
> 
> When I click "Download anyway", it just refreshes the page. I tried last night and again today...any suggestions?


Strange, maybe try a different browser? I've tried uploading the mod to ModDB many times, and it never works even though it's below the max file size. It's too big for Gamefront, and filefront is on the verge of extinction.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Strange, maybe try a different browser? I've tried uploading the mod to ModDB many times, and it never works even though it's below the max file size. It's too big for Gamefront, and filefront is on the verge of extinction.


I thought of that, was just hoping I didn't have to install another browser. Kind of strange that it's Chrome it didn't work with lol Got it now with Firefox though, so thanks.


----------



## Rpg2

Anyone running DX10.1 for Call of Pripyat?

I recently turned it on in the user.ltx file and noticed I lost a few frames in comparison to DX10.0.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> PRZ 2 will cause problems if not properly merged. I'll release a PRZ 2 and PPx addon (PPx was partially implemented, but now much more of it is included) soon... it's 99% done.


I thought PPx was halted and archived even though part 6 wasn't finished? Are you personally finishing pt. 6? How was PPx 'partially' implemented?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I thought PPx was halted and archived even though part 6 wasn't finished? Are you personally finishing pt. 6? How was PPx 'partially' implemented?


I don't work on PPx, but in the current version of SoC Mod Pack 2013 I use some particle effects from PPx (not new ones, reworked ones). The next update will include more reworked particle effects from PPx.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Wat? I'm pretty sure I have no idea what that is. And I've played all the games at least twice. Also, screw that truck and the silencer stash on the roof.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wat? I'm pretty sure I have no idea what that is. And I've played all the games at least twice. Also, screw that truck and the silencer stash on the roof.


I have no idea, I just added boredgunner's modpack, and ran around taking a few screens. I haven't played much before now, so if something strange is going on, I wouldn't know.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have no idea, I just added boredgunner's modpack, and ran around taking a few screens. I haven't played much before now, so if something strange is going on, I wouldn't know.


Haha, lol. I'm like 99% certain that creature isn't in vanilla. Also, no idea if the roof stash is still there in the mod, haha.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wat? I'm pretty sure I have no idea what that is. And I've played all the games at least twice. Also, screw that truck and the silencer stash on the roof.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have no idea, I just added boredgunner's modpack, and ran around taking a few screens. I haven't played much before now, so if something strange is going on, I wouldn't know.


Not sure what mod adds them, but there are a handful of non-vanilla mutants added. Let me know your response when you get to x18.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Not sure what mod adds them, but there are a handful of non-vanilla mutants added. Let me know your response when you get to x18.


The first rule of the X Labs is we do not talk about the X Labs.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The first rule of the X Labs is we do not talk about the X Labs.


I would have made a terrible space monkey.


----------



## boredgunner

Oblivion Lost 2010 adds them. Those are Zombies, more traditional than zombified stalkers and they can be found in older builds of SoC (just like the Burers, Chimeras, rats, and maybe others but my brain isn't working right now). The REALLY weird stuff can be found in other mods, like STALKERSOUP:
Librarian from Metro 2033


Fallout ghoul?


OGSE has some weird stuff too, and the next iteration will have new locations so keep an eye on it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oblivion Lost 2010 adds them. Those are Zombies, more traditional than zombified stalkers and they can be found in older builds of SoC (just like the Burers, Chimeras, rats, and maybe others but my brain isn't working right now). The REALLY weird stuff can be found in other mods, like STALKERSOUP:


LOL, middle looks like a Fallout 3 ghoul and the bottom looks like something out of Oblivion or Skyrim.


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> I'm just going to say it, how the hell is a skeleton able to do ANYTHING? NO MUSCLES, NO TENDONS and oh yeah, NO BRAIN!!!! Sorry but this ain't Morrowind and magick doesn't exist in the zone so that monster shouldn't either.


I agree, that's why I didn't include it in my mod pack.


----------



## Aparition

Would be sweet if the skeleton was just an hallucination like with the brain scorcher.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Yeah, all 3. Since they all lack the same problem of being too easy on the hardest difficulty I'd like more of a challenge. It's too easy to go artifact hunting, get a crap load of money and upgrade whatever current equipment you have and mow the enemy down.
> 
> I guess I could try to limit myself to the sawed off shotgun and pistols but then I'd miss plinking enemies off from a distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish GSC would have thought about making the game more difficult on the highest setting by limiting the amount of money you get for artifacts.
> 
> I am about to restart my current play through of CoP and just ignore artifacts altogether and see how I can do using just chems, food and suit upgrades. Some of the artifacts make things too much easier even and if you choose to ignore artifacts you don't need them as much as half of the artifacts only really help when hunting for artifacts. I mean who needs elec, fire and chem protection as much when you're not in an anomaly field looking for artifacts?
> 
> The artifacts are an interesting addition but at times I think they are a bit of a tedious distraction from the excellent game play.
> 
> As hard as it's going to be when I start a new play through of CoP, I'm also going to try not to touch a single stash unless I get the co-ordinates for it. I have almost every stash location memorized so it's become a habit to start hunting them all down each time I start a play through.


Try LURK in SOC. Current version has artifacts without any effect... and the game is much harder than normal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> hi i just downloaded and installed the stalkersoup mod im having trouble getting out off the cave mission is thiere a way off bypassing the mission?


You mean stalker mess? The problem with Soup is that its a plethora of things that do not work together, and were put with no reason to start with. This means that many things have no purpose in the game and that there is no explanation for anything.

Balistics are broken, mutants are broken, suits are broken, quests are broken... I tried to play Soup, I really did... but got tired after having no idea what to do because nobody tells you anything. The cave is simply one stupid ideas out of the many there are in the game.

----

Guys, anybody know if Stalker steam versions are fully stable for modding? Also, does the Clear Sky steam version feature that stupid TAGES? I'm asking cause I lost my key for CS (no idea how it happened... the paper with the key is not into the box) and I'd rather get on steam version so that I can't lose it again if mods work just fine with it, as I heard some mods had problems with steam.


----------



## boredgunner

@ prava - the only problems I've found with Steam version is that large address aware exes aren't compatible with boxed version and vice versa. So I've had no real problems, in fact STALKERSOUP (though I like your term STALKERMESS) is more stable on the Steam version of SoC.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Guys, anybody know if Stalker steam versions are fully stable for modding? Also, does the Clear Sky steam version feature that stupid TAGES? I'm asking cause I lost my key for CS (no idea how it happened... the paper with the key is not into the box) and I'd rather get on steam version so that I can't lose it again if mods work just fine with it, as I heard some mods had problems with steam.


i have a lot of problems modding STALKER games w/ Steam and it's just the STALKER games. fortunately i have all 3 on hardcopy also, which mod just fine but when i try to mod the Steam version , they crash right after the intial window appears at start up and i don't know why.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> i have a lot of problems modding STALKER games w/ Steam and it's just the STALKER games. fortunately i have all 3 on hardcopy also, which mod just fine but when i try to mod the Steam version , they crash right after the intial window appears at start up and i don't know why.


Might be because of the setting in fsgame.ltx.

- EDIT:


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Try LURK in SOC. Current version has artifacts without any effect... and the game is much harder than normal.
> You mean stalker mess? The problem with Soup is that its a plethora of things that do not work together, and were put with no reason to start with. This means that many things have no purpose in the game and that there is no explanation for anything.
> 
> Balistics are broken, mutants are broken, suits are broken, quests are broken... I tried to play Soup, I really did... but got tired after having no idea what to do because nobody tells you anything. The cave is simply one stupid ideas out of the many there are in the game.
> 
> ----
> 
> Guys, anybody know if Stalker steam versions are fully stable for modding? Also, does the Clear Sky steam version feature that stupid TAGES? I'm asking cause I lost my key for CS (no idea how it happened... the paper with the key is not into the box) and I'd rather get on steam version so that I can't lose it again if mods work just fine with it, as I heard some mods had problems with steam.


i agree with you i cant do the first mission to get the flash drive off nimble it crashes all the time when i try to accept the mission the collectore mode that came with it works ok though but you start with too many end game items like FN2000 and an anomally detectore that shows you the anomallys before your neer them


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just wanted to say thanks again to *boredgunner*, and the people behind all of the individual mods in your pack. This is great, I definitely don't remember SoC looking anything like this -

http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/13520#post_19430735

Just starting out, but it looks great, and plays nice too


----------



## prava

*@boredgunner*: just installed your OL compilation mod for SOC... but crashes when I start a new game, right before it starts.

Exception reason:
XR_3DA.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrCore.dll" at 0023:012D7CB5, xrDebug::backend()+165 byte(s)

Registers:
EAX=1103C908 EBX=6E3E77B0 ECX=1103C910 EDX=1103C9C9
ESI=013022A8 EDI=012D5220 FLG=00000216
EBP=003892C8 ESP=003882C0 EIP=012D7CB5
CS=0023 DS=002B SS=002B ES=002B FS=0053 GS=002B

The log says...
Quote:


> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression : !lst.empty()
> [error]Function : CHudItem::animGet
> [error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrGame\HudItem.cpp
> [error]Line : 295
> [error]Description : draw_wo_gl


edit: I've been investigating... and they are supposed to be animations but can't find them anywehre....

*@thanos999*: did you finish the cave legitly? I'm asking because I had problems if I skipped that part and found out that had to play the damn cave. Still, the problems come afterwards due to the imbalance of the game. Well, simply use a shotgun for everything


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I don't know why people find cave that difficult. If you use the map given in the beginning properly, it actually becomes an interesting addition. That, and using the minigun in an exo is awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

@ prava - did you use any of the patches? It could be a conflict with another mod. Not many weapons at all have new animations and none have similarly named files, but I might be able to do something.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Boredgunner - using your mod pack game looks amazing really looking forward to this playthorugh.

Thanks mate


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @ prava - did you use any of the patches? It could be a conflict with another mod. Not many weapons at all have new animations and none have similarly named files, but I might be able to do something.


I unpacked the zip, deleted the gamedate folder, put the new one and everything is working now... and oh, it looks beautiful, although its the more system-taxing Stalker SOC mod I've tried to day.

---

BTW, I've just played 3 minutes... and you have to fix the shotguns. It makes no sense to me that I can kill the military patrol just east of the "noob-camp" with a TOZ-33 and simple buckshot ammo from a longer range that they can actually notice me. I fired once and they were toasted...

I'll try to dive into the settings to see what is what.


----------



## Aparition

Ya the shotguns with SOUP are messed up








The original teams working on it put damage increase of %2000 for shotguns. Each pellet does a crap ton of damage, and buckshot has 5-6 pellets I think. So you can see how it impacts.
I think they were trying to buff shotguns but put the values wrong, so instead of increase base damage they significantly increased pellet damage.

Just wait till zombified stalkers one shot you with the same noob shotgun!


----------



## prava

Wasn't talking about StalkerMESS, but about *boredgunners* compilation









Now I only have to fix that damn exagerated DOF that makes me aim poorly all the time and we will be set...

---

@boredgunner: things you should look into.

a) Impulse for the shotgun is far too high. Objects fly faaaar away, even when you struck the NPC holding them.
b) Accuracy of the shotgun is far too high too. I sniped the military output without problems... using buckshot. Their heads were as big as my iron sights, yet I could kill them no problem.

I'll keep reporting


----------



## EnticingSausage

Anyone using 2013 mod pack have mouse lag? Trying to see if I can fix it but settings have no bearing on it


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> Anyone using 2013 mod pack have mouse lag? Trying to see if I can fix it but settings have no bearing on it


Not totally sure is "mouse lag" as it is. I'm thinking its a combination of other factors... such as DOF + blur, but yeah, it feels unresponsive.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Not totally sure is "mouse lag" as it is. I'm thinking its a combination of other factors... such as DOF + blur, but yeah, it feels unresponsive.


Could be alright, it's definitely graphically intensive. Will try it with the shorter grass render distance see what happens


----------



## MaxFTW

Patiently waiting for Misery 2.0


----------



## EnticingSausage

Tried it with the original xrRender_r2.dll file, it feels much more responsive, maybe it's a bit too taxing on my rig


----------



## boredgunner

@ prava - I fixed all the guns but I'm out of luck; I cannot upload it anywhere. I'm going to try to clear my entire Drive folders and try again.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @ prava - I fixed all the guns but I'm out of luck; I cannot upload it anywhere. I'm going to try to clear my entire Drive folders and try again.


What about something like dropbox? There are a lot of other free cloud spaces available too. I'm pretty sure microsoft has one, google, probably some others...

Finally I got to a decent place in SGM, tired of running back and forth between the Swamps and Cordon. Does anyone know if I fill up the parts bin will it give me a discount across all traders or just the 1 trader whose bin I fill up?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally I got to a decent place in SGM, tired of running back and forth between the Swamps and Cordon. Does anyone know if I fill up the parts bin will it give me a discount across all traders or just the 1 trader whose bin I fill up?


Only the one whose bin you've filled up. I did it for Nitro.


----------



## prava

*@boredgunner:* I still have problems with the damn shotguns that the freedom bodyguards have, as soon as they fire, the game crashes....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally I got to a decent place in SGM, tired of running back and forth between the Swamps and Cordon. Does anyone know if I fill up the parts bin will it give me a discount across all traders or just the 1 trader whose bin I fill up?
> 
> 
> 
> Only the one whose bin you've filled up. I did it for Nitro.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. Those Alpha squad carry some mean weaponry. .50 caliber sniper rifles, and top tier assault rifles, costs to much to repair to use them though lol

This game is pretty crazy on Master difficulty, not sure if the npc's just aim straight for my head or what but from any high caliber rifle its about 2 shots and dead. Meanwhile I have unloaded 20 rounds from an AKM into a bandit and he still kills me. The exosuits are bullet sponges, they can even take several headshots...

I never used grenades in the vanilla games, but they are much more useful on hard difficulty lol. Luckily quicksaves load fast also..

But it's alright, some day I will be at the top of the foodchain in the maxed armor and weapons 1 or 2 shotting these fools. I'm glad the bloodsuckers and other mutants aren't totally invincible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> *@boredgunner:* I still have problems with the damn shotguns that the freedom bodyguards have, as soon as they fire, the game crashes....


Yeah it's strange that they still carry the XM1014, I thought I removed them but they'll be gone for sure when I upload the new version.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it's strange that they still carry the XM1014, I thought I removed them but they'll be gone for sure when I upload the new version.


Another thing I thought I'd comment. Right now I remember why I left OL some time ago as a "mediocre" mod. Don't get me wrong, OL has many features but it isn't truly balanced and the gameplay might get broken every minute, which is something not that good since you can't control it.

Things that break the game:

a) The freedom base is terribly weak. I have no idea what happens there but they never defend properly. A single controller will screw up most of the base, simply because the NPC won't go against him together and, thus, they get raped easily.
Also, you don't want to allow Skull get into the base... because once the whole in the fence is done, other duty raids will come and the base will be doomed.... AND we have the problem with the shotguns the bodyguards carry... more reason not to allow them to shoot









Note that this base is weak because NPC are very far away one from another. The bar is very strong because you have not only duty but plenty of loners to protect it, and they are all packed together. Heck, a few bandits approached from the Wild territory and, in just 10 seconds, there were 10 stalkers defending the border, together.

b) The artifacts are far too powerful. This is not a problem by itself... the problem is that you can carry DOUBLE the normal amount. So, the logic solution is to limit the amount of artifacts to 3... so that the artifact quality will scale with the games difficulty and you won't be an unkillable juggernaut by the Red Forest.

Don't get me wrong, I love to transmute artifacts and hunt for their recipes... but you become far too powerful. Heck, I could go naked...

c) The game is too dark. This is not a problem _per se_, the problem comes when the enemy can spot you but you can't see crap in front of you, and thus you simply don't go hunting at night (and I love to hunt at night







) because you can't defend properly. Note that even when using high amounts of gamma to give it an unrealistic lightning barely fixes it... and night vision is crappy as well. So, all in all, you see nothing. And not only this, the game is terribly dark even at day, so you never see stuff clearly.

d) DOF needs to be fixed. It's a pain to use the iron sight with such extreme amounts of dof. I had to eliminate it altogether because I was getting dizzy trying to spot the enemies whilst everything was blurry around them.

e) Weapons and armor degradation needs to be tinkered. The weapons barely degrade if at all. I have been using a Benelli M3 short (best weapon for the small slot EVER) that barely degraded and I found it at Garbage... its fair to say that I've shot more than 1000 rounds through it and I haven't had a single missfire yet. I like reliable weapons... but there is no need for them not to need repairs. The armors, on the other hand, break too easily. My SEVA lasted a few shots before starting to degrade very very fast. They are terribly expensive, and thus they should last a little more, IMO.

f) Weapon balance. There are many stats that need to be changed. The Abakan is far too accurate (almost max), shotguns far too powerful and accurate too and there are a few things here and there that also need fixing. IMO, the AK47 and similar weapons have no place in this game, if anything because you won't find ammo for them EVER. They are truly powerful but in this game you choose your weapons based on the type of ammo your enemies use, so that you can scavenge it from your enemies. Its like the P90 you find... totally useless because it uses some special ammo that nobody else has it. I'd tinker those weapons (specially the P90 to use some more common ammo) or make them disappear.

g) Scopes. I hate them, if anything because they are DIRTY. Nope, I'm not complaining that in Stalker things have dirt on it... i'm saying that some do, but others don't. The SUSAT scope is almost unusable, and so is the FN F2000 because you simply see anything through that scope. This is the sole reason I'm set on the G36 and M16 family weapons, because they accept the other NATO scope that is 100% clean and shiny.

---

Other than that, the game looks INSANE. Graphics-wise it is a master piece, although I've never truly liked OL because, to me, its far easier than the vanilla game. Sure you die a lot because of those damn anomalies and mutant hordes... but weapons are truly powerful here and so are artifacts.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Any news on the Lost Alpha mod? Is it still coming? I really need some semi-fresh STALKER or I am going to die a sad sad panda.


----------



## boredgunner

@ prava:

A) Yeah, I'd need to up the numbers in Freedom's base.

B) Indeed, though I'd have to modify the HUD which I suppose I can do (it's a texture file) and then modify some LTX files accordingly.

C) It's dark when it rains and at night, though you can just play with the brightness/contrast/gamma sliders since usually raising just one doesn't get a proper effect. I am interested in finding new night vision for the mod though. I don't see a problem with daytime.

D) Hmm I don't even recall DoF being very strong, that's quite strange. I'll look into it.

E) The SEVA Suit doesn't have that much armor on it, but you can pay for repairs. The M3 shouldn't be that reliable indeed, if I have it re-uploaded somewhere it will be fixed.

F) Shotguns are fixed, the Abakan isn't THAT accurate really (in-game stat bars are affected by several variables). I made 7.62 x 39mm ammo fairly common and the AKM belongs in the game just fine. P90 ammo is rarely found, almost only bought, but the more options the better.

G) Haha, gnomus scopes isn't perfect though I didn't find them to hinder my vision too much.

@ Chimeracaust - Lost Alpha GAME is still coming, they never stopped giving us updates. New screenshots were just released, like they do every month, and they released two videos this year already. Release date is unknown but the mod is pretty much done aside from bug testing, and deciding on how to release it (not entirely up to dez0wave). Just track their moddb page.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @ prava:
> 
> A) Yeah, I'd need to up the numbers in Freedom's base.
> 
> B) Indeed, though I'd have to modify the HUD which I suppose I can do (it's a texture file) and then modify some LTX files accordingly.
> 
> C) It's dark when it rains and at night, though you can just play with the brightness/contrast/gamma sliders since usually raising just one doesn't get a proper effect. I am interested in finding new night vision for the mod though. I don't see a problem with daytime.
> 
> D) Hmm I don't even recall DoF being very strong, that's quite strange. I'll look into it.
> 
> E) The SEVA Suit doesn't have that much armor on it, but you can pay for repairs. The M3 shouldn't be that reliable indeed, if I have it re-uploaded somewhere it will be fixed.
> 
> F) Shotguns are fixed, the Abakan isn't THAT accurate really (in-game stat bars are affected by several variables). I made 7.62 x 39mm ammo fairly common and the AKM belongs in the game just fine. P90 ammo is rarely found, almost only bought, but the more options the better.
> 
> G) Haha, gnomus scopes isn't perfect though I didn't find them to hinder my vision too much.


*@boredgunner*: the screenshot you uploaded just shows up what I was whining about







Put that stalker in the grass and... no stalker no more







For instance, I kinda hate and love the rats moving around the tall grass... because you can't see them... but the brownish tone of this mod makes NPC's very hard to spot in almost every place they stand.

About reliable weapons... I haven't found a single weapon that ever needed to be fixed because it jammed. The Benelli is still rocking, and so is the Saiga (found at Agroprom), the AN94, and so on. I wasn't complaining about suits getting shred to pieces, but about the funny thing of weapons working fine and suits not









DOF... I love DOF, but not when it screws with my aiming. Sure, if you don't use your ironsights you will have no problem, but try to aim for any NPC that is surrounded by pieces of scenery at different distances and you will see that PITA it is to aim. For instance, just take the soldiers at the first bridge, and aim them with ironsights...

The perfect night vision is the high-contrast used in Complete. That ROCKS.

AH! I found another thing... there are several mercs in Wild Territory armed with sniper rifles... the thing I don't get is, do they shoot you in automatic mode? I mean, sometimes they shoot at me and it looks clearly to be an assault rifle but, once you kill them, they have that weird sniper rifle (BTW, the values are kinda wrong too... its not very accurate but the damage is high) AND nato ammo in them. Veeery weird.

Also, the problem with Freedom is not that they aren't enough... maybe, and only maybe, the silencers on the Dutyers (they don't have them in Vanilla nor any other mods, that I recall) make freedom soldiers not realise what is going on, and thus why they don't react in time. Also, the equipment of the duty is simply high-end whereas most freedom'ers don't have very good equipment (just 3 exo's on the whole base).

...

Anything else? Oh, yes! Try to make the bloodsuckers faster and more powerful.... and check the silencers for the weapons, as they should do reduced damage but they don't


----------



## boredgunner

Jamming doesn't happen until weapon condition drops to very low (well under 50%). It takes a lot for the high end guns to reach this, as it should, though some might be a bit exaggerated. As for the mercs, the values aren't wrong; like I said don't trust in-game stat bars because the accuracy is not measured only by the actual accuracy setting in the guns' LTX file (fire_dispersion_base). The mercs usually have an HK417 "sniper" model which is pretty much a DMR.

Silencers shouldn't do reduced damage; I've looked into this and found quite the opposite in terms of factual info. People assume that silencers reduce muzzle velocity which would reduce bullet impact, but from what I've read, they don't noticeably affect muzzle velocity.


----------



## Aparition

Silencers in real life for supersonic ammunition don't "silence" really. What they do is somewhat reduce decibels but more importantly they change the sound signature.
For a .50 cal at 500 meters that makes an enormous difference to what the enemy recognizes Instead of a familiar Boom they might just hear a Thack and think nothing of it.

Silencers for subsonic ammunition truly mask the shot, but don't really affect velocity at all, as the Sub - Sonic ammunition is what offers the reduced velocity allowing the shot to be silenced from lack of a shockwave from the bullet.

Boredgunner you probably know that but I just thought I'd expand.
Reducing damage in game is a pretty common balance for adding a silencer in most games I've played.
Silencers on regular rifles get the most benefit from having no barrel flash.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Reducing damage in game is a pretty common balance for adding a silencer in most games I've played.


Except ironically silencers (technically "suppressor", yada yada) used with supersonic ammo actually increase muzzle velocity thus imparting more energy into whatever they strike.

A silencer used with subsonic ammo is obviously a different story. Even though the mass of the bullet is increased to try to compensate for the reduced muzzle velocity, it just can't make up for the loss in speed. So obviously stuff like the VSS which is subsonic only should have about the same stopping power as a .45 ACP, but slapping a silencer on a GK36 while continuing to use supersonic ammo should have no reduction in damage.

Seeing as almost no games give you the option to use subsonic bullets when you attach a silencer, it's a tad ridiculous that damage inexplicably drops even though you are still using the same exact ammo.


----------



## boredgunner

^^ Yup, this is why I went the simple/neutral route of making silencers not affect damage/velocity at all. Not 100% accurate, but more accurate than most other games out there.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does SGM only have 1 set of tools, meaning I can only give the 3 toolkits to 1 guy? Pretty sure in vanilla CoP there were 2 sets so you could give them to both Nitro and Cardan.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know I am a little late to the game here, but this game is brutal, though in a good way. I don't know about you guys, but the only way I am getting by is with a crap ton of saves. I'm still early in the game, but I must have died at least 20 times or so. That thing at the end of the Agroprom Underground scared the hell out of me the first time through. I love horror games


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That thing at the end of the Agroprom Underground scared the hell out of me the first time through. I love horror games


The end is pretty WTH the first couple of times but damn if that squeaky light at the start isn't badass.









Also, don't go out at night. Just don't. There's no upside in going out at night in the zone.

And which mod is that?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The end is pretty WTH the first couple of times but damn if that squeaky light at the start isn't badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't go out at night. Just don't. There's no upside in going out at night in the zone.
> 
> And which mod is that?


That's boredgunner's mod pack, whatever he put in there. I'm a Stalker noob, but I would say it has been pretty good so far. I've had two random crashes, well, random to myself anyway. I've also had to do the Agroprom underground twice for some reason, maybe I jumped down too soon the first time. Went all the way back and talked to Mole again, and he just ran to the man-hole again. Except the second time, it updated my map, the first time it didn't. At least the second time through all I had to kill was a couple rats and whatever that "thing" is. I'm trying not to read too much up on the series, as to not spoil any of the surprises. How come there is no point in going out at night? I found it was easier to sneak up on bandits and such that way, turn the light off and crouch in the bushes kind of thing. No?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> How come there is no point in going out at night? I found it was easier to sneak up on bandits and such that way, turn the light off and crouch in the bushes kind of thing. No?


Cause it's crazy scary.







I don't know what all has been changed in boredgunner's pack, but in vanilla the enemies can see at night just as well as they can in the day so it put the player at a huge disadvantage until they got a suit with night vision. It's possible this has been changed in the mod though so if it seems to be working OK for you, then keep on doing it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Cause it's crazy scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what all has been changed in boredgunner's pack, but in vanilla the enemies can see at night just as well as they can in the day so it put the player at a huge disadvantage until they got a suit with night vision. It's possible this has been changed in the mod though so if it seems to be working OK for you, then keep on doing it.


Scary is good







Also, what happens when you don't sleep enough? I had the vision go all blurry for about 10 minutes or so, until I could use the sleeping bag. I couldn't use it right away, because stupid me, took an energy drink right before the vision went. So I had to wait for that to wear off first.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Scary is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what happens when you don't sleep enough? I had the vision go all blurry for about 10 minutes or so, until I could use the sleeping bag. I couldn't use it right away, because stupid me, took an energy drink right before the vision went. So I had to wait for that to wear off first.


That's a boredgunner question. Sleeping didn't come as part of the game until Call of Pripyat, but it had been modded into the first two games quite quickly. How specifically it's implemented in that pack, no idea, but I imagine not sleeping is bad.


----------



## boredgunner

Well I think you discovered the effects haha, I haven't had it to me since I was testing OL2010 alone way back when. I'm glad you're liking the mod pack. Agroprom Underground is even worse (more difficult and scary) compared to the vanilla game... much worse.









Also don't forget to read the Diary section in your PDA frequently. That and Barkeep are the main sources of storytelling since so much was cut from the game.


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, about to beat CoP for the third time and this time I didn't use, hunt for or sell a single artifact ( put the quest ones in my locker ) and although I won't get the artifact hunter achievement, it was totally worth it. Took me almost 2 whole days longer to beat the game this time ( died more ) and money for upgrades had me running around a lot more as I relied on dropped weapons for currency.
> 
> After this one is finished I am going to replay again, this time I am going to try no artifacts along with ONLY using my starting armor, pistol and assault rifle to see how hard I can make it on myself to get ready for Misery 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will have to use Seva suit on the Road to Pripyat and the Dragunov in the One shot mission but other than that, it'll be all starting gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating on whether or not I should allow myself to use the sawed off shotgun at all. What do you all think, could I consider the sawed off shotgun a starting weapon? It's as lowly as shotguns get.


I would want some kind of shotgun, even if it is that terrible one. Mutants just don't go down very well with anything but buckshot. Unless you're playing vanilla CoP, then it might be different but most mods make mutants quite powerful and shotguns are super effective against them.


----------



## prava

Oh god. OL is biting my ass again...
Quote:


> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression : res!=-1
> [error]Function : get_rank
> [error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrGame\ui\Restrictions.cpp
> [error]Line : 34
> [error]Description : cannot find rank for
> [error]Arguments : wpn_bizon_m2


I hate it when the game CTD's on me without any logical reason. The bizon hasn't given me any problems at all but, now, it does, somehow. I'm at the Army Warehouses...


----------



## boredgunner

Ah that means someone dropped a "bizon_m2", and this gun apparently isn't defined in config\mp\mp_ranks.ltx. This fix will be included when I upload SoC mod pack somewhere else.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah that means someone dropped a "bizon_m2", and this gun apparently isn't defined in config\mp\mp_ranks.ltx. This fix will be included when I upload SoC mod pack somewhere else.


Can I fix it myself? I'd hate to start over...


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah, there should be a ridiculously long line in that file with just about every gun listed next to each other. Add *wpn_bizon_m2* to this line, it should work.

- EDIT: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/development-status-report

They were also very confident about Q3 2012, then Q4 2012, and then Q1 2013.









Just kidding, unlike others I understand why delays happen, especially for Misery 2.0 since New Ordnance just came back into the project last minute. Plus it has some really amazing features now. The mod has grown a lot.


----------



## prava

Now this one ¬¬
Quote:


> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression : fatal error
> [error]Function : CInifile::r_section
> [error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xrCore\Xr_ini.cpp
> [error]Line : 342
> [error]Description :
> [error]Arguments : Can't open section 'wpn_sg552_sk2'


----------



## boredgunner

lol I wonder how you're getting these and nobody else is... that's an easy problem for me to fix, which will be included in the update. If you want to fix it yourself, it means 'wpn_sg552_sk2' is invalid. The sk2 should be sk1, and if I had to guess, it's located in one of the stashes (config\misc\treasure_manager I think).


----------



## neeeksta

Never mind your annoying pic of Arnie, your a fuzzing legend Boredgunner, loving your mod/compilation/tweak


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks, I do my best. The SoC one will have lots of fixes, I'm trying to re-upload it now.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol I wonder how you're getting these and nobody else is... that's an easy problem for me to fix, which will be included in the update. If you want to fix it yourself, it means 'wpn_sg552_sk2' is invalid. The sk2 should be sk1, and if I had to guess, it's located in one of the stashes (config\misc\treasure_manager I think).


I always thought I'd be a hell of a beta tester, as I seem to find EVERY DAMN BUG THERE IS







No kidding. For now I've been tinkering with the artifact transmuting system but I'm not sure what is the point in making it that complicated: I mean, I can quick save and load all I want... so there is no chance any of my precious artifacts will ever become a cobblestone















Sure, it takes a load of time (get at 18:00), quick save, drop your artifacts, double-sleep, check results... and load and repeat again). I tried to use the same anomaly for different artifacts and... it works, but chances are you will get subpar results and thus is not recommended.

Ah! Moaaaarr bugs I found:

a) Bleeding ain't removed with artifacts. Well, it is... but you have to equip the artifact. If the artifact is equipped it does nothing, at least the indicator stays there.

b) Mutants have the maniacal instinct on focusing on you and not on other NPC's... and the engage system of the npc's is sometimes broken. I'm not sure what causes this, but It seems that when they focus on you they forget on their own survival, and mutants them to kill them very easily.

c) Are npc's supposed to transmute artifacts? IMO, certain artifacts shouldn't be easily found. For starters, there are only a few pellicles throughout the game, which means that you should only be able to make a few controller's scalp. BUT, plenty NPC's on the Wild Territory carry very high-quality artifacts (I found around 4 Scales, 4 Titan Kolobok's, and in other games also found plenty of glass-beads derivatives) which means that you will be able to max everything since you can have a limitless amounts of top tier artifacts. IMO, this should be fixed.

d) Controllers are simply too powerful, not because they are, but because NPC's don't seem to be alert when they are under their influence (and become zombified) and, thus, don't defend themselves. This is a PITA because a controller might be somewhere hidden but you have half the base zombified, which you will have to kill to protect yourself. This is specially problematic for Freedom if you want to finish their missions (they are wiped out too easily... a few dogs appeard and bang, 5 dead :S ).

e) 9x39 ammo has the wrong weight values. As it is, it weights something like 0.07kg per pack of ammo, which methinks its wrong because it is supposed to be heavier than the 5.45x39 5.45x56, and with that value it isn't.

f) The Vintorez is kinda useless in this mod. The scope is terribly small, and it has way too much sway to be effective, and it isn't that much accurate. On the other hand, I found, somehow, a "Sniper" Abakan that is IMPRESSIVE accuracy wise and has no downsides.

g) Some Sig 55x (the ones I tried, at least, even the "sniper" modifications) have a max magazine of 20 bullets, which methinks it's wrong and should be 30.


----------



## boredgunner

a) Sounds normal unless I'm not understanding what you mean.

b) First part is normal, but otherwise, yeah AI isn't perfect.

c) Yeah OL gives some NPCs good artifacts. I might remove this in a future release.

Also this version of SoC Mod Pack 2013 was to be called v0.9, so I guess in a way you are beta testing.

- EDIT: This new version with Photorealistic Zone 2 is much bigger. In the ZIP archive, it went from 2.62GB to 3.21GB.


----------



## prava

The bleeding issue:

-Have a MICA equipped (-600% bleeding)
-I start bleeding.
-The icon never disappears.

...

-I start bleeding.
-I equip the MICA
-The bleeding icon disappears.

---

Also, IMO you should include a nice .pdf with the mod explaining how to tinker with a few thinks. For instance, there are several scripts and stuff in there that allows to turn things on or off... but they are kinda messy for newcomers to this (highly complicated) game.

It would be nice if there was any way of making the game a bit more "clear" and not that dark. I think I found some options buried between the archives but I'm not sure what the results would be. I disabled the DOF in a hard way, that's something that should be explained for newcomers too


----------



## boredgunner

Wow that bleeding issue is strange, I can't see which mod would cause that. I never noticed since I never use the HUD. As for the PDF, not a bad idea, though for all of the shader configuration, there's a program included that makes it nice and easy.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Haha, the ol' controller in freedom base thing. On my second or third playthrough (years ago) I used OL and hid out from a blowout in freedom base. Then a controller and some other jank spawned. Still my favourite stalker experience ever.

Bored, a little thing I noticed, is that neato semi sniper (SR25 by a different name IIRC) that the mercs carry at the start of Rostok, you can't get ammo for it. Add its ammo type to the trader inventory or change the gun's ammo type to a more common ammo.


----------



## boredgunner

Hmm maybe there's a typo in it's ammo type, I'll check. It's supposed to use 7.62 x 51mm ammo which can be bought or rarely found.


----------



## angrysasquatch

No traders had it, and was only obtainable by unloading that specific weapon, never on bodies.


----------



## boredgunner

Well the ammo is correct. Barkeep, Freedom, and maybe even Duty sell it toward the end of the game, but yeah oddly enough it doesn't spawn on bodies. Quite a few other guns use the same ammo. You might have to side with Freedom before they begin to sell it.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> No traders had it, and was only obtainable by unloading that specific weapon, never on bodies.


They actually do, as I'm carrying such sniper and bought 300 rounds from the bar trader









BTW, the experience I'll always remember was playing with Priboy Story (I think). I was almost at the antennae... when a blowout started. The only place I could find refuge for myself was at the entrance of the lab... but it seems some mutants thought the same and was eaten by 2 dwarfs and a few bloodsuckers. It wasn't pleasant XDDD


----------



## WARDOZER9

....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, in case anyone decides to try it in the future, I can personally say maximum difficulty on CoP with starting gear and no artifacts = dead at chimera encounters. Hard as hell to hit anything with an AK74-U, even after tier 1 and tier 2 upgrades to reduce recoil. Upgraded Makarov PMm = good way to piss off mutants and humans alike and the lowly sawed off shotgun, just don't miss with the first 2 shots.
> 
> It's going to be a week till I get thru the Zaton missions at this rate with all the getting slaughtered, probably 2 weeks to finish the game, provided I ever make it through the Road to Pripyat alive which I am now starting to doubt.


With such a weak loadout I imagine you must carry tons of ammo, and basically have to never get touched or instadeath. Hopefully your quickloads are quick









I'm progressing in SGM 2.2, still using some pretty basic armor and weapons really, but I did get an M14 to deal with those Alpha Squads. I also figured out that their guns are really useful to use for parts, the barrett .50 can count up to 4 parts alone, and the other "top tier" guns they carry are worth quite a bit for parts also. Easy to get the major discount by depositing them. I must have dropped in over 80+ pistols and ak/shotguns into the Cardans bin only to get less than 50 parts cumulative. Bit of a waste of time packing all that in









I like the monster trophy hunting also, now it makes mutant killing worthwhile and if you take down a pseudogiant (4-6 F1 grenades) and get it's eye, bam 5k to the hunter as a prize. It was actually pretty awesome the 1st pseudogiant I found was at Jupiter over by the Merc base just roaming around. I left him alone at first and did some other business but he wandered off and killed that bandit camp in the canal. Then after he was done their he went and killed a bunch of the Mercenaries, so I was running into their base watching everything, pseudogiant was slaying several mercs, after about 4 died the mercs went hostile to me and I died. I was going to reload anyway because the leader died straight off, not sure if he is needed for a mission later. Lmao it was an absolute bullet storm, about 20 mercs were just unloading into that pseudogiant so many tracers and they weren't even denting him.

So the next time the pseudogiant was down at the bandit camp stuck, and I managed to lure him up onto the road... their was a mine up there, he ran right into it and 1 shot died. That was great. I'm guessing the mines are pretty OP then, because if 1 mine can take down a pseudogiant when it takes 4 F1 grenades, that is major damage.


----------



## Aparition

Anyone know OCedMYToaster? Maybe he would want to do a playthrough of your mod Boredgunner.
I would do one but sadly I have zero time anymore.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone know OCedMYToaster? Maybe he would want to do a playthrough of your mod Boredgunner.
> I would do one but sadly I have zero time anymore.


He just started playing Clear Sky Warfare mod, I did leave a post about boredgunners CS modpack, dunno if he ever saw it.


----------



## prava

How good is SGM 2.2? I see that it adds some maps...

... if only Lost Alpha was done, I simply can't play it. Priboy story was brilliant (so good that, in fact, Call of Prypiat is based off of it, or its terribly similar).

edit: another bug found. The artifacts do not report properly their abilities related to "burn" and "electric". I read somewhere that they were switched (so... burn protection would be electric, and otherwise), but they aren't: I had 110% protection in burn... and both burn and electric would kill (when they should heal me and my armor).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> How good is SGM 2.2? I see that it adds some maps...
> 
> ... if only Lost Alpha was done, I simply can't play it. Priboy story was brilliant (so good that, in fact, Call of Prypiat is based off of it, or its terribly similar).
> 
> edit: another bug found. The artifacts do not report properly their abilities related to "burn" and "electric". I read somewhere that they were switched (so... burn protection would be electric, and otherwise), but they aren't: I had 110% protection in burn... and both burn and electric would kill (when they should heal me and my armor).


So far it has been fun, I think it loosely follows the original CoP questline, but some stuff is added and expanded with side missions too. At least so far it seems similar to the CoP game, track down the choppers and what happened with them. There has been a lot more to do though, you can't just run up to them and know everything, things have to be done before you can access them.

I'm not really sure how far I am since this is my first playthrough, I'm kind of estimating 30% though, I've gone through Cordon, Zaton and Jupiter. I was exploring Agroprom yesterday, I think I am about done their though unless a mission brings me back.

I want to get to Pripyat to buy the Military exosuit which is supposedly the best, and to get the precision tools.. to upgrade everything.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just playing around with some different resolutions, which in turn adjusts FOV. I'm sure you guys already know how to change FOV, but this works the same as down-sampling I guess. I think it really helps with the look. I have a 24" 1920x1200 display. The first screen is 2560x1600 down-scaled, and the second one is 2800x1200 down-scaled and stretched.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Getting this crash at the army warehouses, playing with 2013 mod pack.

FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression : SG
[error]Function : CRender::model_CreateParticles
[error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrRender_R2\r2.cpp
[error]Line : 330
[error]Description : Particle effect or group doesn't exist
[error]Arguments : _ecp\weapon_shotgun

If I make a copy of my saves and do a fresh install will it still work alright?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> Getting this crash at the army warehouses, playing with 2013 mod pack.
> 
> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression : SG
> [error]Function : CRender::model_CreateParticles
> [error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrRender_R2\r2.cpp
> [error]Line : 330
> [error]Description : Particle effect or group doesn't exist
> [error]Arguments : _ecp\weapon_shotgun
> 
> If I make a copy of my saves and do a fresh install will it still work alright?


That won't fix it but this should. The current version also includes this patch/fix by default (as well as Photorealistic Zone 2).

And nice pics above.


----------



## prongs

i recently installed atmosfear3 for cop. forgot that i hadnt uninstalled misery. it worked. and that is how it looked.

i uninstalled misery reinstalled atmosfear3+absolutenature+absolutestructures. now i am looking for a gameplay mod which is compatible with those 3. please help.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Hey bored, any chance you ever came across a mod that deletes save games upon dying for any of the STALKER games? This is a feature that would be ideal for people like me







I was checking out this indie up and coming game on Steam called Darkwood that has this feature and I thought "Now that's something all survival games should have". Now I know STALKER isn't exactly a survival game but it would be nice if you had to actually think ahead before you go guns a blazing, die, load a save game only to repeat until you finally get lucky. Would be nice if all games had a difficulty mode than removed all huds, deleted save games upon death, made damage actually realistic ( and I'm talking you get shot in the arm you need to get to a field medic or doctor before you bleed to death ) and stuff.

Maybe I'm just a VG masochist but I believe a game can still be fun while making you actually think about what you are going to do instead of having a rough idea and just winging it until you succeed.

Just another though and I might be alone on this but wouldn't it be cool if the ammo you found in STALKER games was in boxes and you needed to purchase find clips for various weapons and actually sit and reload them 1 round at a time before use? Given you could load the mags in safe spots but lets say you take 10 mags for your main gun into battle and upon the last round you have 2 choices, change weapons though you have hundreds of rounds for that weapon left or sit and reload mags during battle. Again, maybe I'm just a VG masochist but I think it's be nice to have the option







Plus you now have the added weight of the magazines to deal with though this would make revolvers and shotguns a little more convenient for use in extended firefights.


----------



## boredgunner

@ WARDOZER - I don't think such a mod exists. As for your other idea, this was considered for Misery 2.0 but in the end they decided against it, since like 80% people voted against it.

@ prongs - I'd just wait for Misery 2.0 which will have all of the above. In the meantime, SGM includes AF3 and AN3.

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one


----------



## Aparition

Wardozer I call that kind of play DiD, or dead is dead. You can still play that way but the saves are really convenient when the game glitches or crashes which would be an un fair death.

Stalker is a long game so starting over for a random crash, ie no save, after investing xx hours just isn't fun, at last not to me.

You can play stalker with any rules you want to give yourself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Wardozer I call that kind of play DiD, or dead is dead. You can still play that way but the saves are really convenient when the game glitches or crashes which would be an un fair death.
> 
> Stalker is a long game so starting over for a random crash, ie no save, after investing xx hours just isn't fun, at last not to me.
> 
> You can play stalker with any rules you want to give yourself.


You would indeed have to be extremely careful, some anomalies can basically 1 shot you.

I made it to Pripyat in SGM 2.2, I think there may actually be 2 sets of tools like in vanilla, since I found 2 sets of precision tools in Pripyat. This mod has some really interesting features like mines and mine detectors, a Banker with options for deposit, exchanging electronic currency to real, NPC's that can modify and buff artifacts.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Yeah but with 1 life in STALKER you'd find yourself actually using the bolt instead of taking either the run and jump or let the suit soak it up with medkit backup approaches.

I'm finding with just the basic Sunrise suit I am taking my time walking step by step thru anomaly fields I usually woulda just leap frogged my way through before or hastily half way planned a route through.


----------



## Aparition

The other way to do it Wardozer is to severely limit healing. Misery does this and I think it will probably be the closest you will get to want you want.
Having a medi-kit only give back a few bars of health and only finding 3 medi-kits in an hours worth of stalking forces you to pick battles and be extremely cautious.


----------



## prongs

this was here - http://www.moddb.com/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one

this is COP why is cordon there? does sgm 2.2 add other areas? is it stable boredgunner?


----------



## Aparition

Yes SGM 2.2 added Swamps, Warehouses, Red Forest, and Cordon. I think that is correct.
I need to re-install with the new download, I tried 2.2 a while ago but got frustrated in the beginning.

It is the Clear Sky versions of those maps.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> 
> 
> this was here - http://www.moddb.com/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one
> 
> this is COP why is cordon there? does sgm 2.2 add other areas? is it stable boredgunner?


I'm playing it right now, it is very stable. I only found 1 or a few things that can crash the game, otherwise it has been fine. One of the bugs was trying to equip the psycodelin into a quickslot, crashes game. I suspect maybe a few other special items might give the same problem but its not a gamebreaking bug like questline issue or anything.

There might be some ways to mess up the storyline, but there is a simple walk through I found to skip the potential problems. Might be some spoilers in that guide so use at your own discretion.

I agree the beginning was a bit annoying, some really long "walks" for the first few missions seem like a big waste of time to progress the story, but after that it gets better and more linear. Plus extra side quests not in original game, and some other features I noted a few posts above this one.


----------



## Aparition

It was the military corpses in the swamp that you have to find. I think there were six of them. I spent days scouring that area but never did find the six corpse so could never finish the quest to move the story.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It was the military corpses in the swamp that you have to find. I think there were six of them. I spent days scouring that area but never did find the six corpse so could never finish the quest to move the story.


Yes there are a few of the "body hunt" type quests, you need to take care of them quickly because they could despawn. Also all the bodies were found at the main bandit camp (one behind all the mines), in and around the buildings. This is one of those things that the Hint guide is helpful, since you might not realize the quest can break if the bodies despawn after a while and break the questline. I found them relatively easy though.


----------



## Aparition

Must have despawned







I don't think I took a long time, but I did save and quit while doing that quest many times as I didn't have much time to play. I guess within that period of searching I must have taken too long. The other corpses stayed there just fine, I just never did find that one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Must have despawned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I took a long time, but I did save and quit while doing that quest many times as I didn't have much time to play. I guess within that period of searching I must have taken too long. The other corpses stayed there just fine, I just never did find that one.


I probably have a save before or after that point if you want one, the game has that nifty autosave on important events. There is likely to be one near that point.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hope you guys don't mind a few more screens -


----------



## dtmorgwsu

BoredGunner,

Have you seen this error before?

FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression : res!=-1
[error]Function : get_rank
[error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrGame\ui\Restrictions.cpp
[error]Line : 34
[error]Description : cannot find rank for
[error]Arguments : wpn_bizon_arena

It happens when I'm in the arena.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtmorgwsu*
> 
> BoredGunner,
> 
> Have you seen this error before?
> 
> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression : res!=-1
> [error]Function : get_rank
> [error]File : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrGame\ui\Restrictions.cpp
> [error]Line : 34
> [error]Description : cannot find rank for
> [error]Arguments : wpn_bizon_arena
> 
> It happens when I'm in the arena.


Yeah this patch should fix it:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06VUluS2M0Mi00VGs/edit


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind a few more screens


Excellent screenshots.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Excellent screenshots.


Thanks! I'm still pretty new to S.T.A.L.K.E.R., but the atmosphere in this game is great, even more so after boredgunner's mod pack. Been scared more than a few times now, but wandering around in the lightning is just too cool.


----------



## boredgunner

Lost Alpha news.

http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_pora_stavit_mnogotochie/2013-03-21-2003

All of that google translate nearly exploded my brain, but from what I can make of it, dez0wave/GSC plan to sell LA and this is the main reason for the delay.


----------



## amd655

Nice thread, i have all 3 of these games, but never really played them...
Maybe one day i will sink a few hours into one and enjoy it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice thread, i have all 3 of these games, but never really played them...
> Maybe one day i will sink a few hours into one and enjoy it


They're 30-40 hour games.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha news.
> 
> http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_pora_stavit_mnogotochie/2013-03-21-2003
> 
> All of that google translate nearly exploded my brain, but from what I can make of it, dez0wave/GSC plan to sell LA and this is the main reason for the delay.


So does that mean they will be using the older version of XRay for a new game?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice thread, i have all 3 of these games, but never really played them...
> Maybe one day i will sink a few hours into one and enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're 30-40 hour games.
Click to expand...

+ more if you mod them, which these games have a lot of mods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha news.
> 
> http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_pora_stavit_mnogotochie/2013-03-21-2003
> 
> All of that google translate nearly exploded my brain, but from what I can make of it, dez0wave/GSC plan to sell LA and this is the main reason for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean they will be using the older version of XRay for a new game?
Click to expand...

I think they started on the SHoC version of XRay but basically modified it and optimized it so much that it it surpasses CoP engine in features/stability/everything.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They're 30-40 hour games.


Longer if you're a sadist like me and try to undertake them with only your starting equipment







Speaking of which, I FINALLY MADE IT TO Jupiter!!! Only took me what, 2 weeks? Very hard to kill blood suckers with an AK74-U, took me a few tries to get underground past the 2 :-/


----------



## Aparition

Recite with me brothers the STALKER prayer...

Code:



Code:


came once fans of "Stalker" to the Lord, saying,  
- Say, Lord, why so unfair? And GTA already preparing the fifth version, the third "Far Edge" has long gone, and the "Metro" is preparing to release the people there - in the "Tanks" is cut ... And only we, as outcasts, wait - do not wait for the news about your favorite game? What do we do, Lord?  
- Nothing, - God answered - you have such a fate, my children: wait and hope ...  
and wept Stalkers ... and left in the direction of Chernobyl ...  
Behind them followed the Lord came Sergei Grigorovich, and asked:  
- What I do, Lord? People are waiting, experiences, and I'm in doubt. Prompt!  
Thought God, and ... 
Cried ...

STALKER Lord, Lost Alpha be come!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think they started on the SHoC version of XRay but basically modified it and optimized it so much that it it surpasses CoP engine in features/stability/everything.


^ Bingo.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha news.
> 
> http://stalker-gsc.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_pora_stavit_mnogotochie/2013-03-21-2003
> 
> All of that google translate nearly exploded my brain, but from what I can make of it, dez0wave/GSC plan to sell LA and this is the main reason for the delay.


This was confirmed a loooooooooooooooong time ago. The basics: the modders modified far too many binaries of the original game, and GSC demanded a cut.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> So does that mean they will be using the older version of XRay for a new game?


Confirmed, they have been working on this mod for ages. Heck, they released Priboy Story in... 2009? Since then, they've been working on Lost Alpha.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> This was confirmed a loooooooooooooooong time ago. The basics: the modders modified far too many binaries of the original game, and GSC demanded a cut.
> Confirmed, they have been working on this mod for ages. Heck, they released Priboy Story in... 2009? Since then, they've been working on Lost Alpha.


This was never exactly confirmed; indeed it was confirmed that too many binaries were modded so GSC would be involved in the release, but dez0wave still claimed it would be free up until 2013. Now we can all forget about free, but I don't really care. I wonder what to expect in regards to pricing? $50 like the other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games, but this would make them look bad since most would assume they're selling a mod for $50 (even though it exceeds all three original games in terms of content, and probably quality too).

Also I think Priboi Story is older than that, and I think LA came around starting in 2008.


----------



## Aparition

I feel like priboi and spartan 1919 (?) Were some of the first big mods, so 07 seems right when it was released. it may have been translated in 09. It was pretty quick.

Maybe it was spartan11.


----------



## boredgunner




----------



## Aparition

That looks like a very cool idea. Although I am glad they made it optional on the fly. very curious to see it in practice. I've had a good bit of experience behind masks and goggles.


----------



## zinfinion

I can just hear the howls of Eyefinity and Surround users if it weren't optional.


----------



## LoNer1

Hello everyone.

Just spamming:








Also, if you have feedback, dont hesitate to give some!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Just spamming:
> Also, if you have feedback, dont hesitate to give some!


♩ ♪ Lovely Spam, wonderful Spam. ♫


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just spamming:


Haha so you just registered here today I see.


----------



## RuneDunes

Heh, is he one of the Misery developers?


----------



## boredgunner

He's part of True Zone Projects and is indeed a Misery developer to my knowledge, and also the main (maybe only?) developer of Photorealistic Zone 1 and 2, and Particle Paradise.


----------



## Aparition

Rostok, cordon, and agro underground?
I's that for misery 2.0????????

Don't play with my emotions man!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Rostok, cordon, and agro underground?
> I's that for misery 2.0????????
> 
> Don't play with my emotions man!


Oh no, sorry. That's just SoC presumably with PRZ 2 and other stuff. But TZP acknowledges that Misery + extra maps and quests = mind blown, and they said they were considering such for Misery 3.0.


----------



## Aparition

Ok, it looks really good in those screens, continues to show just how atmospheric the first one is!


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He's part of True Zone Projects and is indeed a Misery developer to my knowledge, and also the main (maybe only?) developer of Photorealistic Zone 1 and 2, and Particle Paradise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh no, sorry. That's just SoC presumably with PRZ 2 and other stuff. But TZP acknowledges that Misery + extra maps and quests = mind blown, and they said they were considering such for Misery 3.0.


Haha, small introduction is needed here I see:

About the screens, that's PRZ2 with my custom shaders. Ill release them in some days, so stay tuned









--

I'm Kevin, a 17 year old dutch boy who at the age of 13 started TZP on moddb. I am the founder of both TZP and The Misery Development group, but the latter one was with nicolai to specifically design idea's and put them into motion for misery 2.0. We're working on misery day and night, every single day, polishing out all the dents and bugs. And indeed, we have had our eye on a special mappack for some while. We might incorporate it into misery 3. If the feedback on 2.0 is more than positive, we will heavily consider expanding upon the idea, if not, we'll first polish out the dents again and then work on a possible Misery3.0.

*Photo Realistic Zone 2* is my work, I used Cromm Cruac's absolute nature, structures and Argus his photo realistic 1's textures as base for it. I gained a lot of knowledge through the years, I followed professional texturing courses recognising different materials and learn how to properly incorporate different techniques into my textures to make them look amazing, but also to optimize them, make them look less like tiles and what not









STALKER is my top 1 fav. game. I got stalker from the day it launched and after some months started modding it on my older Intel Pentium 4 single core processor PC. At the time, I was reading on how to optimise it etc. Installed ZRP some months after and my game ran fairly smooth on DX8. But in december 2009, just after I founded TZP, I got a new PC. With that I constantly modded stalker, in all the areas









Nothing was left untouched in PPx2, Particles, textures, shaders, weapons, characters everything except new levels and a new story line. It was actually (and still is) a mockup off all my skils till I pronounced it dead. My skills since then has grown a lot lol

Basic summary, head of tzp, lead developer of misery 2 with nicolai, troj and alundaio, and head and creator of PRZ2, SWAT:Rebalanced, PPx2 and PPx3.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Rostok, cordon, and agro underground?
> I's that for misery 2.0????????
> 
> Don't play with my emotions man!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry. That's just SoC presumably with PRZ 2 and other stuff. But TZP acknowledges that Misery + extra maps and quests = mind blown, and they said they were considering such for Misery 3.0.
Click to expand...

I'm wondering how the mod scene will turn out once Lost Alpha comes into play, isn't LA going to be moddable as well? You would think some projects would change over to the LA engine, since it should be a really good base to start with, assuming it comes out as amazing as it should


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm wondering how the mod scene will turn out once Lost Alpha comes into play, isn't LA going to be moddable as well? You would think some projects would change over to the LA engine, since it should be a really good base to start with, assuming it comes out as amazing as it should


Yep modders are already looking at LA as the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. modding platform. I know that Cromm Cruac (who is developing LA) plans to make Absolute Nature for LA. I plan to add some good features from various SoC mods to LA. It will only be a matter of time before big LA projects arise. LA Misery, perhaps?


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep modders are already looking at LA as the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. modding platform. I know that Cromm Cruac (who is developing LA) plans to make Absolute Nature for LA. I plan to add some good features from various SoC mods to LA. It will only be a matter of time before big LA projects arise. LA Misery, perhaps?


Cromm did that already guys







He created a special AF for LA, optionable though. It will be a tick-box in the installer ^^


----------



## neeeksta

3 words for you young Mr LoNer1 - amazing, amazing, amazing!








I am sure the technical and creative talent pours out of you in such a way it's second nature, but that is not to trivialize how astounding it all is to those of us who are mentally challenged, and can't conceive of what's involved with patience, focus, discipline and sheer hard work.

I wonder how many like me play with these mods and read these posts, who are in awe - and don't ever post in to give thanks and praise?
STALKER truly is the king of games and it is ironic to see gargantuan budgets spent on companies/devs/distributors and here we are getting the most sublime and immerse gaming experience for the price of a bottle of Vodka.

Keep up the good work and to others lurking 'come in don't just stand there'


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> 3 words for you young Mr LoNer1 - amazing, amazing, amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the technical and creative talent pours out of you in such a way it's second nature, but that is not to trivialize how astounding it all is to those of us who are mentally challenged, and can't conceive of what's involved with patience, focus, discipline and sheer hard work.
> 
> I wonder how many like me play with these mods and read these posts, who are in awe - and don't ever post in to give thanks and praise?
> STALKER truly is the king of games and it is ironic to see gargantuan budgets spent on companies/devs/distributors and here we are getting the most sublime and immerse gaming experience for the price of a bottle of Vodka.
> 
> Keep up the good work and to others lurking 'come in don't just stand there'


Haha, noticed one thing. This is your 3rd post since 2008... I feel honoured!









And yeah, I've been modding since I was 11







so it's kinda become a second nature that if i get a game, i look at its modding capacities c: STALKER is king of them all till now (2nd being BF2 and 3rd C&C).

And I get A LOT of PM's on moddb of people thanking me, the team etc. for the hard work put into the mods, not only misery







All the feedback does keep me going, so it's very nice of you to say that c:


----------



## Aparition

Thanks for the update








and yes thank you for your hard work, it is wonderful.


----------



## General Crumples

I had to uninstall misery. It was far too hard on even Rookie. Vanilla COP + Atmosfear is what I use now. I also get much smoother performance. I do miss those weps though. And I get 1/3 the sunbeams now


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> I had to uninstall misery. It was far too hard on even Rookie. Vanilla COP + Atmosfear is what I use now. I also get much smoother performance. I do miss those weps though. And I get 1/3 the sunbeams now


Misery 2.0 is almost out anyway.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Misery 2.0 is almost out anyway.


Didn't know that. Awesome.

Hopefully it will be just a little more forgiving..

I wonder if it will have its own custom Blowout sequences. I'm getting a little tired of seeing the Atmosfear blowouts in almost every major mod.

Also, did anyone notice the giant skull shaped cloud in the sky during the vanilla blowout sequence?


----------



## WARDOZER9

Anyone know if it's possible to use the bug and content fixes from the Complete series of mods without the texture mods? My poor 8530W's FX 770M ( basically a desktop 9500GT ) won't be able to handle the HD textures that come with the mod's but I'd love the bug fixes and other additions like tool boxes and sleeping bags along with the bug fixes and AI/weapon balancing.


----------



## Aparition

You could remove the environment textures and possibly some of the vanilla model textures that are using hd versions. Also maybe remove the shader folder.

Without touching custom content I think you could trim down a good bit of the taxing graphics stuff.


----------



## Aparition

Been playing Clear Sky Total Faction War mod.
Started right as a Loner and it has been an awesome play-through so far. Aside from it being just plain hard from the beginning with crappy gear and no way to make decent money, a bit of a grind







but all Rookies must prove themselves







.

Best moment so far is when I was headed to Agroprom from Garbage. Defiance came brandishing Rookies and Experienced Stalkers with shotguns and Mosin Nagants. They charged the first control point holding the transition point to Garbage held by Duty. The firefight was crazy. Amazingly Defiance was winning the first engagement against Duty, quickly downing the two lookouts and pinning the other two guards. Defiance's inexperience show'd true though as the Rookies charged the two Duty taking cover behind a sandbag wall. Out of five Defiance members three immediately were blown away by Duties AK-74's from up close and personal. The other two Experienced Stalkers held back and took cover behind some trees, where it was a brutal shoot out between the four remaining Stalkers.

Then out of nowhere comes a Military Patrol! They sweep through the two fighting factions like butter, like a bad taste to be removed with a nice shot of vodka. I stayed hidden with only a crappy pistol and a single medikit there was no way I could take on those soldiers. They were idling, celebrating their extermination of scavengers when a new Duty patrol comes up from the Institute building blazing away, determined to take vengeance on the Military that killed their brothers. Now this! was an intense firefight. Both squads highly trained and using cover and flanking to both their advantage. Duty must have been very angry that day because that first blazing charge forced the military patrol into cover inside the small defensible area. Duty flanked them and after several intense minutes of name calling and lead throwing overcame the Military and retook the control point to the Garbage.

I chatted with Duty for a few minutes congratulating them on their fight. The leader seemed a bit concerned about me though, I was probably an odd sight carrying all the dead Stalkers AK's, pistols, ammo, and other gear








My medikit supply increased by a factor of 10 that day.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Been playing Clear Sky Total Faction War mod.
> Started right as a Loner and it has been an awesome play-through so far. Aside from it being just plain hard from the beginning with crappy gear and no way to make decent money, a bit of a grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all Rookies must prove themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Best moment so far is when I was headed to Agroprom from Garbage. Defiance came brandishing Rookies and Experienced Stalkers with shotguns and Mosin Nagants. They charged the first control point holding the transition point to Garbage held by Duty. The firefight was crazy. Amazingly Defiance was winning the first engagement against Duty, quickly downing the two lookouts and pinning the other two guards. Defiance's inexperience show'd true though as the Rookies charged the two Duty taking cover behind a sandbag wall. Out of five Defiance members three immediately were blown away by Duties AK-74's from up close and personal. The other two Experienced Stalkers held back and took cover behind some trees, where it was a brutal shoot out between the four remaining Stalkers.
> 
> Then out of nowhere comes a Military Patrol! They sweep through the two fighting factions like butter, like a bad taste to be removed with a nice shot of vodka. I stayed hidden with only a crappy pistol and a single medikit there was no way I could take on those soldiers. They were idling, celebrating their extermination of scavengers when a new Duty patrol comes up from the Institute building blazing away, determined to take vengeance on the Military that killed their brothers. Now this! was an intense firefight. Both squads highly trained and using cover and flanking to both their advantage. Duty must have been very angry that day because that first blazing charge forced the military patrol into cover inside the small defensible area. Duty flanked them and after several intense minutes of name calling and lead throwing overcame the Military and retook the control point to the Garbage.
> 
> I chatted with Duty for a few minutes congratulating them on their fight. The leader seemed a bit concerned about me though, I was probably an odd sight carrying all the dead Stalkers AK's, pistols, ammo, and other gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medikit supply increased by a factor of 10 that day.


Great story. Is the AI much improved in this mod then?


----------



## Aparition

I don't remember as I have not played Vanilla clear sky in many years. The AI seems pretty decent though from my game experience. they take cover, do flanks, seem to rally to each other if one needs help, give covering fire.

Definitely need to be on your toes if your taking on superior numbers. Snipers are crazy hard. Will head shot you fairly easily. The player will always just be better than the AI but if you are careless the AI will punish you.

I am finding very enjoyable







Just as a Loner for now, building trust with them, just watching the faction war from the sidelines is pretty entertaining.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

The biggest problem with STALKER AI is the units completely ignoring the position of other units, including player. I've lost count of times I've been pushed out of cover as a fellow loner leaves cover to fire off a few.

Does Factions Wars(or any other mod) fix that?


----------



## Aparition

That is just an inherit issue with the mass of npc's I think. They can push you but you can't push them.
I have not had that issue playing TFW though, but I think that is because your squad follows your path, so they are less likely to be ontop of you.

The other NPC's if you get into their area, like if there are 4/5 of them using a wall as cover and you join them, yeah, they will still push you around. I do think it is better though because the NPC's act in squads so they cross their own paths less, so there is generally less pathing issues for you.

The Squads in a way fix the issue somewhat as the AI moves as a unit instead of individual units, using cover, pulling flanks, they do work together.
The NPC's you can recruit for your own personal squad are pretty good. They will use cover near you instead of your cover, and don't push you anywhere near as often, except maybe in odd places. There is a dialogue option though to tell them to move


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

*BUMP*

*Misery 2.0: Realism: UI overhaul*



Blew my mind away. Beautiful touch to a mod that already adds so much to the game.


----------



## zinfinion

Need to load this in one of those syringes and get it in my veins!


----------



## boredgunner

They really went above and beyond with that mod.


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm not even sure what it means. They changed food calories to real life measurements and specs?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I'm not even sure what it means. They changed food calories to real life measurements and specs?


Look at the links on the side:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/realism-ui-overhaul#imagebox


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I'm not even sure what it means. They changed food calories to real life measurements and specs?


Yup, we did


----------



## neeeksta

Sooooooo I guess you won't be able to sprout your own Lost Alpha_alfa or make your own Tofu ?








But serially there are no monsters in video games but those making Misery 2.2 are MONSTER modders!!
Outrageous stuff Mr LoNer1, you guys are the incarnation of video game happyness - the feeling of anticipation of Misery is sweeter than Aspartme!


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Sooooooo I guess you won't be able to sprout your own Lost Alpha_alfa or make your own Tofu ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But serially there are no monsters in video games but those making Misery 2.2 are MONSTER modders!!
> Outrageous stuff Mr LoNer1, you guys are the incarnation of video game happyness - the feeling of anticipation of Misery is sweeter than Aspartme!


Thanks, ill hand the message to the team







also, MISERY 2.0, we're not trying to create versions like the 1.2 where we needed 2 patches to fix things. We'll hopefully get to work on v3 immediately after 2.0







extensive testing of all features will ensure maximum stability!

Also, if you guys want to see what I develop, visit my YT profile and or moddb profile:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lonerforlife1/videos?view=0&flow=grid
http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/videos

Cheers!


----------



## Aparition

Wow just watched the little video of weapon show casing on your channel. The animations are fantastic, so smooth. Everything looked awesome. Amazing work.


----------



## Faster_is_better

That mod is getting crazy. I'm kind of wondering if it is getting a bit TOO realistic. I understand the concept of making it hard by adding realism, but potentially it could go to far and make it unenjoyable trying to micromanage so many things just to survive.

I guess I won't know myself until I play it. Kind of like how the GTA series went from San Andreas to 4, dropping a lot of the arcade feel and taking on a lot of physics and realism. It really changed the feel of the series and sometimes just wasn't as fun, at least not in the same aspects.

We'll see.. I have seen a lot of awesome things being developed so far for the mod, these little details may not really hinder the overall mod at all.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Yup, we did


Any word on a probable release date ?


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Any word on a probable release date ?


Q2 2013









So, still 1,5 month left









Also, don't worry about too much micro managing, we've created the perfect atmosphere where it's balanced out to ensure FUN while playing MISERY









Cheers!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Also, don't worry about too much micro managing, we've created the perfect atmosphere where it's balanced out to ensure FUN while playing MISERY


Never tried the 1st one but kept reading it was hard... so I'm worried that I could get frustrated pretty fast when I will give version 2 a go. I usually choose the STALKER difficulty level.

EDIT: nevermind, I already commented about this on your blog.


----------



## Aparition

Just treat it as an atmosphere explorer with mutants and some gun effects and you'll do fine.

When you start rushing things and treating stalker like a rail shooter you can get frustrated. Take your time.


----------



## boredgunner

On a side note, if anyone complains that Misery is too hard, they're probably playing the wrong game in the first place. They tend to be people who just play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. to run around and shoot stuff, not for atmosphere and immersion.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On a side note, if anyone complains that Misery is too hard, they're probably playing the wrong game in the first place. They tend to be people who just play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. to run around and shoot stuff, not for atmosphere and immersion.


If you love the series, eventually you'll learn how to survive in the zone... I still get killed regularly on easy, but I get less frequently now


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> If you love the series, eventually you'll learn how to survive in the zone... I still get killed regularly on easy, but I get less frequently now


It's a mindset you need to learn







STALKER, and MISERY in particular, is not a run and gun shooter


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> It's a mindset you need to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKER, and MISERY in particular, is not a run and gun shooter


What? I do plenty of running!


----------



## Valkayria

I just started playing the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series for the first time. I'm not too far into Call of Pripyat. The atmosphere is fantastic. I love games that make you feel uneasy, and this game is doing a great job of making me nervous.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What? I do plenty of running!


Running away, sure. We all do.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Improving the NPC AI is always welcome, fits this game perfectly as well. Goes to helping with the immersion and atmosphere a great deal. Of course this series wasn't short on atmosphere to begin with, but it has become one of the key elements and it is great to build upon it.

I saw an update for the OGSE mod some time ago, where one of the developers had created some scripts that made npc AI much improved for fighting, they would attempt to flank, work together, etc. I just though that sounded awesome. This game is far more like a tactical shooter akin to ARMA than any of the pick up and go shooters of late.

It might be kind of sad when Misery 2.0 is released, will we have reason to play any other mods? (Seems to be coming together as a masterpeice) haha


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It might be kind of sad when Misery 2.0 is released, will we have reason to play any other mods? (Seems to be coming together as a masterpeice) haha


Not yet, gotta add in some more levels, quests, unique NPC's and a side along story line and THEN we're talking







haha!


----------



## neeeksta

Misery ships with a virtual reality suit right?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Misery ships with a virtual reality suit right?


Yes, but you have to go to chernobyl for it to work properly.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## zinfinion

So much better now I can read Cyrillic.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Nice screens man! If your rig is strong enough, try out my shaders sometime









http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/downloads/photo-realistic-zone-2-shaders

Download it, then extract the "shaders" folder and rename your current shaders folder and use mine. Don't delete original content!

And enjoy! I've got a lot of positive feedback on them and the newer version is in the make!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I just started playing the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series for the first time. I'm not too far into Call of Pripyat. The atmosphere is fantastic. I love games that make you feel uneasy, and this game is doing a great job of making me nervous.


Then you should STOP NOW, and play SoC first!

Trust me, you'll thank me later. It's far, far better to start with the first game, for a whole slew of reasons (the over-arching storyline is not really one of them, but SoC is just a far, far better story than the other two, and a far better introduction to the Zone as a whole, along with a few other reasons I will leave for you to discover







).

As an aside, always jelly of people getting to play these games for the first time. I've played them all so many times now, the magic is almost lost. But it's still my favorite series of all time (HL being a close second).

Can't wait for Lost Alpha though.


----------



## LoNer1

On the topic of *Lost Alpha (LA)*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> On the topic of *Lost Alpha (LA)*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Then you should STOP NOW, and play SoC first!
> 
> Trust me, you'll thank me later. It's far, far better to start with the first game, for a whole slew of reasons (the over-arching storyline is not really one of them, but SoC is just a far, far better story than the other two, and a far better introduction to the Zone as a whole, along with a few other reasons I will leave for you to discover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> As an aside, always jelly of people getting to play these games for the first time. I've played them all so many times now, the magic is almost lost. But it's still my favorite series of all time (HL being a close second).
> 
> Can't wait for Lost Alpha though.


^ What he said. Why do people start game series with the 2nd or 3rd game? It's usually ridiculous and ruins the experience, as it does with S.T.A.L.K.E.R. It would be alright to begin with Clear Sky, though you'd be a bit confused without reading up on the lore first.

And that LA picture is definitely impressive. Dat Grass indeed, and also Dat Sky.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ What he said. Why do people start game series with the 2nd or 3rd game? It's usually ridiculous and ruins the experience, as it does with S.T.A.L.K.E.R. It would be alright to begin with Clear Sky, though you'd be a bit confused without reading up on the lore first.
> 
> And that LA picture is definitely impressive. Dat Grass indeed, and also Dat Sky.


I tend to do things ass backwards on occasions. Got Memorial Day weekend coming up. I plan on starting SoC Friday night. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I tend to do things ass backwards on occasions. Got Memorial Day weekend coming up. I plan on starting SoC Friday night. Should be a good weekend.


You could throw in my texture pack + shaders, if your rig is capable enough!







Shouldn't hurt as it's a graphics only addon, unlike gameplay changing (aka complete, reloaded etc.)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2

lol shameless advertising here


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I tend to do things ass backwards on occasions. Got Memorial Day weekend coming up.


^^^ Wears white from Labor Day to Memorial Day. Gets lost in snow drifts.


----------



## Aparition

I agree you really should start with Shadow of Chernobyl. I mean you start out the game with a horrible case of Amnesia, what better way to explore history and lore?
The original had the shock and horror value that Pripyat kinda keeps but Clear Sky totally explains away with the beginning of the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> On the topic of *Lost Alpha (LA)*


Looks like a real photo from here... (small non-hd pic). Sweeeet


----------



## Aparition

Is this going to kill my GTX470?
What vRAM are you guys using when running those kind of scenes?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Is this going to kill my GTX470?
> What vRAM are you guys using when running those kind of scenes?


Yes. All the VRAM. Slightly joking, but a single 460 was getting somewhat hammered the last time I played SHOC, CS, COP.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yes. All the VRAM. Slightly joking, but a single 460 was getting somewhat hammered the last time I played SHOC, CS, COP.


... still running a GTX260 Black Edition







CoP on DX10 gets around 50/70 FPS at times







Sometimes even more!

http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/images/dat-water#imagebox

Also, did i hear someone say vegitation?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> ... still running a GTX260 Black Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoP on DX10 gets around 50/70 FPS at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes even more!
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/images/dat-water#imagebox
> 
> Also, did i hear someone say vegitation?


Damn... no upgrade for me then







J/K I am amazed just how much of a brute my 470 is though.
Glad to hear I shouldn't see too many issues, I was a tad worried that all that vegetation have a hefty impact.
Quote:


> Zinfinion
> Yes. All the VRAM. Slightly joking, but a single 460 was getting somewhat hammered the last time I played SHOC, CS, COP.


Ha! Glad I have a GTX470 then







Plays all the mods just fine so far.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ha! Glad I have a GTX470 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays all the mods just fine so far.


It's entirely possible I was trying to apply way too much AA at the time. It's been a few years, so my memory's fuzzy.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> ^^^ Wears white from Labor Day to Memorial Day. Gets lost in snow drifts.


Indeed I do sir. I ain't hiding it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's entirely possible I was trying to apply way too much AA at the time. It's been a few years, so my memory's fuzzy.


Sounds like it. I don't even think 2x MSAA would be possible with a GTX 460.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I agree you really should start with Shadow of Chernobyl. I mean you start out the game with a horrible case of Amnesia, what better way to explore history and lore?
> The original had the shock and horror value that Pripyat kinda keeps but Clear Sky totally explains away with the beginning of the game.


Yep, since he started with CoP he'll just have no idea what The Zone is, what he's doing, who certain people are, or what anybody is talking about.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep, since he started with CoP he'll just have no idea what The Zone is, what he's doing, who certain people are, or what anybody is talking about.


As I said earlier, I tend to do things ass backwards sometimes. Installed SoC tonight, and starting the right way. No more going in booty first.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> As I said earlier, I tend to do things ass backwards sometimes. Installed SoC tonight, and starting the right way. No more going in booty first.


Said the actress to the bishop... SHoC starts starts out with you knowing next to nothing. Which is flippin awesome.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Said the actress to the bishop... SHoC starts starts out with you knowing next to nothing. Which is flippin awesome.


Dat amnesia.


----------



## Toology

Just started playing STALKER for the first time with the complete mods and they are incredible! I should have played them years ago!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Just started playing STALKER for the first time with the complete mods and they are incredible! I should have played them years ago!


Yep, and it's even more incredible with all the superior mods out there.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep, and it's even more incredible with all the superior mods out there.


Playing this now really makes me sad that STALKER 2 was cancelled, imagine this game with metro last light quality graphics, honestly that would be my perfect game. On a side note, am i nuts when i say this game with the complete mod looks better than alot of games today minus the character models.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Nice screens man! If your rig is strong enough, try out my shaders sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/downloads/photo-realistic-zone-2-shaders
> 
> Download it, then extract the "shaders" folder and rename your current shaders folder and use mine. Don't delete original content!
> 
> And enjoy! I've got a lot of positive feedback on them and the newer version is in the make!


I think I've been using boredgunner's modpack...didn't that contain your Photo Realistic Zone mod? In either case, I will give it a go when I find some time to play with it some more.





















Is there any way to get rid of the "graininess" ? I am downscaling from 2624x1476, and have the AA slider set to maximum. Does it have anything to do with the depth of field shader? If anyone could help, that would be great, if not, not a big deal.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I think I've been using boredgunner's modpack...didn't that contain your Photo Realistic Zone mod? In either case, I will give it a go when I find some time to play with it some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of the "graininess" ? I am downscaling from 2624x1476, and have the AA slider set to maximum. Does it have anything to do with the depth of field shader? If anyone could help, that would be great, if not, not a big deal.


That includes PRZ 1 textures and various shaders (STALKER Shaders MAX from STALKERSOUP, and Dynamic Shaders 1.1 primarily). I haven't gotten around to implementing PRZ 2. As for the graininess, I believe it is the DOF. Try disabling it in gamedata\shaders\Skygraphics_options.cfg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Playing this now really makes me sad that STALKER 2 was cancelled, imagine this game with metro last light quality graphics, honestly that would be my perfect game. On a side note, am i nuts when i say this game with the complete mod looks better than alot of games today minus the character models.


SoC complete does look better than a lot of things today. I'm sure it is above average, typical games still look pretty bad fundamentally due to things like poor texture quality, lack of bump maps, lack of parallax mapping, lack of ambient occlusion, while SoC complete lacks none of this and has decent textures. With other mods, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has the best texture quality out there.

Graphics aren't all that important when they look as good as they do (see Aaran_Henderson's pics, or better yet, Misery mod). What made S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 sound like a dream game were the plans for massive A-Life improvements, and huge open world.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How do I get rid of these flickering shadows in my peripheral vision?


Start by Googling "stalker sun_near" and that should get you in the general vicinity.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Start by Googling "stalker sun_near" and that should get you in the general vicinity.


r2_sun_near_border = 1

I know the cfg codes out of my head lol


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> That's with sun_near_border 1 already.


Hmmmm, what's your FOV? Vanilla 65?

Also, are you using shaders?

You might want to try the command "vid_restart" and press enter.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I haven't changed the FOV. The game is 100% vanilla, and the only ini tweak I've done is the above mentioned sun_near_border one.


Hmmm you might want to try downloading my http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/downloads/photo-realistic-zone-2-shaders

It includes a user.ltx that might fix A LOT of issues







(im in school now so I can't really help out much lol)


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> On the topic of *Lost Alpha (LA)*


Quick question: How are the clouds/grass in Misery 2.0? Same as Misery 1.0 or, like everything else, overhauled?


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Quick question: How are the clouds/grass in Misery 2.0? Same as Misery 1.0 or, like everything else, overhauled?


Densed it up quite a bit









We've created a custom version of AF3 and AN3 just for MISERY! Having Cromm in the team himself eased it up a bit for us!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Densed it up quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've created a custom version of AF3 and AN3 just for MISERY! Having Cromm in the team himself eased it up a bit for us!


Awesome.


----------



## LoNer1

New updates for *PRZ2*!








Link: http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/images/patch#imagebox


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> New updates for *PRZ2*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/images/patch#imagebox


I'll update shortly and be posting some new screens tonight







Boredgunner's mod pack was only runing PRZ 1, so I'll let you know if I notice a big change going from 1 to 2.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Intentional double post...*LoNer1*...which of the optional stuff from PRZ2 do you recommend for the best visuals? I want to play, but I kind of want everything in place before I do...got the main mod installed, just wondering about the scope textures, which of the optional shaders to use (if any), and what SkyGraphics 4.1 and "user.ITx" are, sorry, new to STALKER modding.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Intentional double post...*LoNer1*...which of the optional stuff from PRZ2 do you recommend for the best visuals? I want to play, but I kind of want everything in place before I do...got the main mod installed, just wondering about the scope textures, which of the optional shaders to use (if any), and what SkyGraphics 4.1 and "user.ITx" are, sorry, new to STALKER modding.


Yeah PRZ 2 is not a simple merge. I plan to work on the merge soon when I have time. I tried just merging PRZ 2 textures, and that caused problems. I'd install PRZ 2's weapon and character textures separately, choosing not to override when installing them. I don't think there are any better scope textures than the ones you're using, gnomus scopes (others take up the whole screen and might not be authentic).

I don't think either of us can speak for shaders, I don't think he has used SoC Mod Pack 2013 and I haven't used PRZ 2 shaders. Other mods' shaders might look wrong with this mod.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah PRZ 2 is not a simple merge. I plan to work on the merge soon when I have time. I tried just merging PRZ 2 textures, and that caused problems. I'd install PRZ 2's weapon and character textures separately, choosing not to override when installing them. I don't think there are any better scope textures than the ones you're using, gnomus scopes (others take up the whole screen and might not be authentic).
> 
> I don't think either of us can speak for shaders, I don't think he has used SoC Mod Pack 2013 and I haven't used PRZ 2 shaders. Other mods' shaders might look wrong with this mod.


Damn...good thing I made a backup install then...I think I'll just play that for now until I have some more time to make my own comparisons and such. I was hoping it might be a little easier









EDIT - I think I'll just stick to completing the game for now, and mess around with mods later with a fresh install....I just want to play for now


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Can someone tell me how the ammo counter works?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it say 174 rounds in the inventory and a much larger number in the counter?


This makes me smile









It's the total amount of the same ammo







AP/SP/Normal


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Damn...good thing I made a backup install then...I think I'll just play that for now until I have some more time to make my own comparisons and such.


As an idea to folks unsure about the effects of trying mods, maybe you could consider having a dual boot computer - in this day and age of relatively cheap parts, a small SSD could amply handle a STALKER game. and you could experiment. It's what I do.
On one drive I have SoC with the monsterous StalkerSoup and CoP with SGM.
The other drive has SoC with the fine handywork of Mr Bored Arnie, and CoP with Misery 1, however following the sagely advice of a certain luminous young Dutch fellow, I am waiting patiently for Misery 2


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> This makes me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the total amount of the same ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP/SP/Normal
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I keep getting confused by all the different ammo in this game. I was shooting pigs with a desert eagle thinking that I was 'saving my main ammo', then I found that my primary was empty and realised that the DEP was modified and had been firing rifle ammo.
Click to expand...

Shotguns are typically the go-to for the mutants. Mutants can usually soak up a lot of pistol or even rifle ammo, but a few close range shotgun blasts can put them down (mod difficulty/dependent) plus the ammo is usually easy to scavenge.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Shotguns are typically the go-to for the mutants. Mutants can usually soak up a lot of pistol or even rifle ammo, but a few close range shotgun blasts can put them down (mod difficulty/dependent) plus the ammo is usually easy to scavenge.


SPAS-12 + Yantar = snorks for supper.







Wait a second, that'd be cannibalism...


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Shotguns are typically the go-to for the mutants. Mutants can usually soak up a lot of pistol or even rifle ammo, but a few close range shotgun blasts can put them down (mod difficulty/dependent) plus the ammo is usually easy to scavenge.


Another handy thing is converting the buckshots (10) to individual darts by a glitch i've noticed when I played stalker for the first time. Well, not really darts (i am not sure) but, load up darts first, then fire 1, unload the shotty and load up buck.

You're welcome!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> SPAS-12 + Yantar = snorks for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, that'd be cannibalism...


Real Stalkers use Makarovs.









It is also fun to lure snorks to anomalies and cliffs and watch them leap to their doom.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 'Valera Bug' ain't concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: If I kill one person from a neutral faction (Duty, Freedom etc.), will that make them hostile for the whole rest of the game? Even if Duty tells me to kill a Freedom guy for a quest, is that _it_ - no more interaction with any Freedom members for the rest of the game and all their potential quests will be unavailable?


LOL at Valera Bug! And explosive barrels are your friend. Just saying.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Another question: If I kill one person from a neutral faction (Duty, Freedom etc.), will that make them hostile for the whole rest of the game? Even if Duty tells me to kill a Freedom guy for a quest, is that _it_ - no more interaction with any Freedom members for the rest of the game and all their potential quests will be unavailable?


In SoC, if you kill one guy and leave no witnesses, and better yet remain undetected while doing it, then chances are the faction won't be hostile. But if you do this enough times, they will be hostile. And yes, once they're hostile, forget about interacting with them. But many mods lets you repair your reputation by paying the Barkeep or Sidorovich appropriately.

Like zinfinion said, explosive barrels are your friend. Put an explosive barrel next to your target, and shoot only the barrel. This means you didn't directly killed the guy, so nobody turns hostile. They view it as an accident pretty much, but you can do this an unlimited amount of times with no harm done to your reputation.









Also it looks like you're playing unmodded SoC. If so, and you already like it, then you'll really be blown away by some good mods. I wouldn't recommend bothering with unmodded CS or CoP to be honest, but it's up to you.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL at Valera Bug! And explosive barrels are your friend. Just saying.


Hey, that was my finding a long time ago...





Now that I have a YouTube account maybe I should host the video myself...


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aparition

Lol fun way of solving that mission. I did it by sniping the guy from one of the hills towards the barricade.

You can't get a barrel up a watch tower, but stay low and behind cover and you can easily take him out with your knife. Just make sure you don't knock the body off the edge.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How does one transport a barrel to the top of a watchtower?


Watch tower you can snipe at night with a silenced weapon and usually be okay. Barrels are for targets that are in plain view of others.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Meh, I killed the crap out of a few people I wasn't supposed to, and now every hates me and tries to shoot me in the face lol At first I thought the game was just extremely hard...until I noticed actual missions were easy, it was travelling around that was a pain. Killing lots of STALKERS means I get lots of cool gear though I guess. Never a shortage of ammo, weapons, etc. But I think I'll try to be a little more passive on the next playthrough lol


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> But I think I'll try to be a little more passive on the next playthrough lol


It's definitely different that way compared to a lot of games. Other than the bandits, the military, and one other faction, the Zone is basically in a state of uneasy truce most of the time.

So rather than going homicidal psycho killer like most games devolve into, you really have to play as though it's the real life and try not to piss too many people off.









Which is pretty flippin' awesome.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Love this game though. Just need to grow some balls and go back into that creepy underground facility (x18?) so I can continue the quest. That place gave me the willies so bad I ran topside.


Haha! YES!

I hid in a corner...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Sometimes the people in STALKER seem to have that same telepathic link.


Stalker faction/AI in a nutshell. Good stealth and AI reactions seem hard to do. Not to mention faction standings. Fallout NV suffers the same. Kill 5 guys at an outpost in the middle of nowhere with no one around to witness it, show up at main HQ, everyone is out for your blood.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## neeeksta

I have had several soundcards including X-Fi, and this seems to be the way it is, I just accept it / put up with it, it's nice when immersion is possible with sound and vision, but perhaps the dear ol' XRay just aint up to it .. small thing though compared with the whole game.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The main problem is that half the time everyone in a faction has _Oblivion Guard Syndrome_. You kill a guard with no witnesses in Oblivion, but guards on the other side of Tamriel will still arrest you. Sometimes the people in STALKER seem to have that same telepathic link.
> 
> I had to kill Smartass stalker (or whatever his name was). It was pitch black and stormy, I sneak up behind him and kill him with a knife behind a bus, completely out of his crew's LOS, but they still come panting over and shoot me.
> 
> On the other hand, I roll a grenade under this guy, in plain view hanging him up like this and no-one gives a rat's arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I try to replicate it and they all flip out.
> 
> Love this game though. Just need to grow some balls and go back into that creepy underground facility (x18?) so I can continue the quest. That place gave me the willies so bad I ran topside.


Yeah, it's kinda hit or miss with killing people that belong to factions ... almost seems random at times whether you piss everyone off or not. I play it w/o killing any duty or freedom guys, there's not any particularly great rewards for doing so anyways, so ... yeah. I'm Switzerland in SoC.

And yeah ... X-18 is the only time in my gaming history where I actually stopped playing and waited for the morning cause I'z crappin' myself. Course, I was all alone in a cabin in the mountains, like 2am, with surround cranked up, and I'z like ... ya know ... no. When it's daylight outside it's different, but, all alone in the dark ... that's gotta be one of the creepiest levels of any game, ever.

Now that I think about it, the Agroprom Underground, Yantar/X16, Red Forest, Pripyat , and CNPP levels aren't exactly walks in the park ... but X18 is kinda in a class by itself









AFA graphics go, I think that the lighting/shadows of the Stalker game series are still unsurpassed by anything not called Metro. The flashlight is especially cool, one of the only games I've ever played that does dynamic shadows from the light cast from your flashlight. In fact, once you see how great a flashlight in a game can look, you'll forever more notice how other games don't do it like Stalker.

So jelly you're getting to play SoC for the first time. Such an amazing game the first (few) time(s) through it.

Here's a protip: Hang around and explore Pripyat ... the map is HUGE, and hugely underused in terms of how the storyline takes you through just a tiny part of it. It's very cool to just poke around and see what you can find there. It's the Point of No Return in the Game too, once you hit the Stadium, you get whisked to CNPP and can't go back, so take your time in Pripyat.

ALSO for the love of Dog, keep an eye on your PDA for a mission (I think it's) called 'Meet Ghost', which you'll get from the Sakharov, the scientist at the Yantar bunker. This then changes into 'Meet the Doctor' after you 'meet Ghost' in the X16 lab ... and you HAVE to do this quest line in order to get the 'real' ending, so make sure you FOLLOW IT ...

AFA teh sound goes, I've never noticed that the soundstage was *that* terrible (although it's also not great in terms of positional accuracy). I play it on my X-Fi in W7, I have OpenAL installed, X-Fi set to 'stereo speakers', in 'game mode', of course, with EAX enabled ... I have headphones plugged into my PC Speakers little volume knob console thingy ... It's always worked pretty damn well with Stalker games.

But one problem it DEFINITELY has is that sometimes, some sounds that are way far away are much more audible than they 'should' be. Sakharov in his bunker is a great example of this ... you can hear him muttering to himself, indoors, even though you're outdoors, like 100 feet away. But that problem is pretty random, it's not like EVERY sound works like this, but certain ones definitely do.

Edit: I just jumped in at the same spot your pic was taken, Duty farmhouse in Warehouses level, and I checked the soundstage. I have the exact same thing going on. Once a sound passes about 30degrees off center in either direction, it will very rapidly (i.e. with very little more mouse movement away from having the source in the center) start to sound like it's coming from a much more extreme angle than it looks on the screen. I don't know how to fix it, but at least you can know ... it's not just you. You get used to it though ... to the point that I totally stopped noticing it a long time ago and forgot it does that


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Here's a protip: Hang around and explore Pripyat ... the map is HUGE, and hugely underused in terms of how the storyline takes you through just a tiny part of it. It's very cool to just poke around and see what you can find there. It's the Point of No Return in the Game too, once you hit the Stadium, you get whisked to CNPP and can't go back, so take your time in Pripyat.
> 
> ALSO for the love of Dog, keep an eye on your PDA for a mission (I think it's) called 'Meet Ghost', which you'll get from the Sakharov, the scientist at the Yantar bunker. This then changes into 'Meet the Doctor' after you 'meet Ghost' in the X16 lab ... and you HAVE to do this quest line in order to get the 'real' ending, so make sure you FOLLOW IT ...


Agreed. Pripyat is underused in all the games. Although in SoC, the action in Pripyat when you enter is really awesome. Getting to the garage, watching out for snipers. CoP has some nice moments too, in the Kindergarten. But it gets over too soon.

It just doesn't feel enough.

And don't give away that tip. Let people have the ending with too much money(almost everyone gets that one only) & come here confused.


----------



## TFL Replica

Pripyat has a certain chilling beauty to it, but my favorite area by far is Yantar.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just ran into some huge thing and a few zombies in the tunnel exit to X16 with no ammo...looks like I'm going back a few saves. Or running for my life...yeah, I'll try that. I was trying to get out of there as soon as possible cause I was getting hungry, and there was no food to be found anywhere, so I guess I didn't loot as many bodies as I should have







So I guess buy more food, and bring more ammo for the next mission involving zombies...







More screens later, most of the ones from X16 are just darkness.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> the tunnel exit to X16 with no ammo...running for my life...yeah, I'll try that.


Good times, good times. Popping out of there with no ammo and sprinting back to the scientist bunker being chased by snorks was a hoot.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Good times, good times. Popping out of there with no ammo and sprinting back to the scientist bunker being chased by snorks was a hoot.


At least I am not alone lol


----------



## brettjv

Very Minor Spoiler for you here Aaron, and others playing for the first time:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Man, you just found a whole huge cache of the sweet grey AP bullets, but lemme guess ... you have no gun that shoots those kind of bullets yet? That's cause you let the game tell you where to go ... next time, you should head up to Army Warehouses area and poke around up there *before* you head to the Emitter/X16 (actually I do that before I even head to Borov/X18), and you grab yourself a gun or two that shoots the greys. You can also backtrack one time through the Wild Territory (or whatever it's called) after you hit the Yantar map, and everyone will respawn. This way you can collect tons of the green bullets (and a scope for the TRS-501, which only spawns when you're heading back through that map, and a SEVA suit if you loot the proper corpse), and THEN you head over to Yantar, loaded for bear.



Once you been through the whole game you learn the lay of the land and where the goodies (and the baddies) all are, you learn how to make sure you're properly equipped before you head to each area.

Stuff like what I'm talking about is what makes Stalker SoC so imminently re-playable ... you can try doing things different ways every time you play.


----------



## AstralReaper

Alright guys...I have SoC and CoP. I have tried to play them multiple times but kept getting distracted with other things.
So some quick questions.
Which should I play first?
Does a SSD impact the game?
Place to get some good mods. I don't care if the mods make me an overpowered death-machine or not.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The main problem is that half the time everyone in a faction has _Oblivion Guard Syndrome_. You kill a guard with no witnesses in Oblivion, but guards on the other side of Tamriel will still arrest you. Sometimes the people in STALKER seem to have that same telepathic link.
> 
> I had to kill Smartass stalker (or whatever his name was). It was pitch black and stormy, I sneak up behind him and kill him with a knife behind a bus, completely out of his crew's LOS, but they still come panting over and shoot me.
> 
> On the other hand, I roll a grenade under this guy, in plain view hanging him up like this and no-one gives a rat's arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I try to replicate it and they all flip out.
> 
> Love this game though. Just need to grow some balls and go back into that creepy underground facility (x18?) so I can continue the quest. That place gave me the willies so bad I ran topside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Very Minor Spoiler for you here Aaron, and others playing for the first time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you just found a whole huge cache of the sweet grey AP bullets, but lemme guess ... you have no gun that shoots those kind of bullets yet? That's cause you let the game tell you where to go ... next time, you should head up to Army Warehouses area and poke around up there *before* you head to the Emitter/X16 (actually I do that before I even head to Borov/X18), and you grab yourself a gun or two that shoots the greys. You can also backtrack one time through the Wild Territory (or whatever it's called) after you hit the Yantar map, and everyone will respawn. This way you can collect tons of the green bullets (and a scope for the TRS-501, which only spawns when you're heading back through that map, and a SEVA suit if you loot the proper corpse), and THEN you head over to Yantar, loaded for bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you been through the whole game you learn the lay of the land and where the goodies (and the baddies) all are, you learn how to make sure you're properly equipped before you head to each area.
> 
> Stuff like what I'm talking about is what makes Stalker SoC so imminently re-playable ... you can try doing things different ways every time you play.


I don't recommend doing that. In certain mods, once you enter into the Warehouses... the "Skull" (i say the NPC name so that other people won't understand) script starts running... and even if you go back to another map, they will eventually "do their thing". So, in vanilla it might be fine to go for the Vintar straight... but the last time I played (I think it was with a modified version of Oblivion Lost) I had a HECK of a time because the mission would run and the freedom base would get overwhelmed (and that base is pretty weak on vanilla, let alone in OL with all the crazy spawns) after some hours of playing, which was a total PITA because I had no idea how it happened and it took me like 10 or 12 hours to realise what the problem was.

So, my suggestion and what every time I play I do is... head to the Wild Territories as soon as you get to the Bar, its the best place to scavenge for items and ammo, and the "save the cientist" mission ain't particularly hard (well, if you have failed it enough times







), but will net you a ton of interesting stuff. Also, in OL its THE map for getting modified artifacts, not only because you have a ton of static anomalies lying around, but because the NPC seem to carry interesting artifacts a lot of the time.

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, why do I get the Stalker fever in the worst times... now that I'm on my finals the last thing I need is to spend like 6 hours a day playing Stalker. C'mon common sense, do your job!


----------



## Valkayria

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. weekend starts right about........meow.


----------



## Aparition

I just remembered another great reason to play soc first. You have to find special custom weapons. No upgrades.

When stalker first released I remember huge discussions on what npc had what special gun, and methods to get it. Such as a silenced L85. We thought that the built on silencers were more effective than the attachment.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> Alright guys...I have SoC and CoP. I have tried to play them multiple times but kept getting distracted with other things.
> So some quick questions.
> Which should I play first?
> Does a SSD impact the game?
> Place to get some good mods. I don't care if the mods make me an overpowered death-machine or not.


Of course play SoC first, it's the first game in the series. If you start with CoP, you'd have no idea what the game is about or what's going on. It's possible to play CS first if you familiarize yourself with the lore prior to playing it, since CS takes place before SoC, and it builds up to things that unfold during SoC (such as the Brain Scorcher, and the true nature of the Zone). But you don't have CS, so definitely begin with SoC. If you play it with a mod like this, I seriously doubt you'll be distracted by another game.









Tip for starting players, *read the diary section of your PDA constantly*. After every main quest is a good idea. As for SSDs, they help tremendously if you use mods, since loading times are lengthened ridiculously if you load up the game with texture mods. ModDB is the main modding hub for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and many other games. I linked you to my favorite mod for SoC, and for CoP, hope this is out by the time you've finished SoC. It's scheduled for Q2 this year, so it should be out within a month.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Tip for starting players, *read the diary section of your PDA constantly*. After every main quest is a good idea.


This. And as I quickly found out, don't bumrush enemies. It's a good way to get filled with bullets.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ *boredgunner* -

Can I force DX9 using your mod pack and not break anything? Or are many of the features dependent on DX11? I want to try SoftTH which can only use up to DX9, but don't want to be missing out on any significant graphic effects and not realize it if I do.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> @ *boredgunner* -
> 
> Can I force DX9 using your mod pack and not break anything? Or are many of the features dependent on DX11? I want to try SoftTH which can only use up to DX9, but don't want to be missing out on any significant graphic effects and not realize it if I do.


SoC is only DX9 or lower. If you're talking about Clear Sky, DX9 should work fine but I've never tested it to confirm it. CS and CoP hardly use any DX10 or DX11 effects; CoP uses DX11 to apply tessellation to gas mask filters lol.


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Of course play SoC first, it's the first game in the series. If you start with CoP, you'd have no idea what the game is about or what's going on. It's possible to play CS first if you familiarize yourself with the lore prior to playing it, since CS takes place before SoC, and it builds up to things that unfold during SoC (such as the Brain Scorcher, and the true nature of the Zone). But you don't have CS, so definitely begin with SoC. If you play it with a mod like this, I seriously doubt you'll be distracted by another game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip for starting players, *read the diary section of your PDA constantly*. After every main quest is a good idea. As for SSDs, they help tremendously if you use mods, since loading times are lengthened ridiculously if you load up the game with texture mods. ModDB is the main modding hub for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and many other games. I linked you to my favorite mod for SoC, and for CoP, hope this is out by the time you've finished SoC. It's scheduled for Q2 this year, so it should be out within a month.


Thanks, SoC looks alot better with those mods then I remember. However it is darker than night even with the sun cvar set to 1. Might just have to turn the gamma up is all. Anyway I forgot how hard games could be. After my second death I remembered.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> This. And as I quickly found out, don't bumrush enemies. It's a good way to get filled with bullets.


I tried flanking and bumrushing...It worked about as well as you would think.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> SoC is only DX9 or lower. If you're talking about Clear Sky, DX9 should work fine but I've never tested it to confirm it. CS and CoP hardly use any DX10 or DX11 effects; CoP uses DX11 to apply tessellation to gas mask filters lol.


Yeah, I don't know why I thought it was DX11, but I got SoftTH working in either case. Unfortunately, it's not letting me get screen captures though, well, only one of the screens shows in the JPG, the other screen is black. It's too bad cause it looks great at 3824x1476.


----------



## Aparition

What is soft TH?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What is soft TH?


It's an old program that let's you run more than one display in a pseudo surround/eyefinity setup. Allows any configuration of GPUs and displays though, like right now, this is my setup -



After setting up bezel area -



A measuring tape and some math was needed to get this result though.

This is what the STALKER captures look like, not sure why I can't get it to grab the second screen -


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I don't recommend doing that. In certain mods, once you enter into the Warehouses... the "Skull" (i say the NPC name so that other people won't understand) script starts running... and even if you go back to another map, they will eventually "do their thing". So, in vanilla it might be fine to go for the Vintar straight... but the last time I played (I think it was with a modified version of Oblivion Lost) I had a HECK of a time because the mission would run and the freedom base would get overwhelmed (and that base is pretty weak on vanilla, let alone in OL with all the crazy spawns) after some hours of playing, which was a total PITA because I had no idea how it happened and it took me like 10 or 12 hours to realise what the problem was.
> 
> So, my suggestion and what every time I play I do is... head to the Wild Territories as soon as you get to the Bar, its the best place to scavenge for items and ammo, and the "save the cientist" mission ain't particularly hard (well, if you have failed it enough times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but will net you a ton of interesting stuff. Also, in OL its THE map for getting modified artifacts, not only because you have a ton of static anomalies lying around, but because the NPC seem to carry interesting artifacts a lot of the time.
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, why do I get the Stalker fever in the worst times... now that I'm on my finals the last thing I need is to spend like 6 hours a day playing Stalker. C'mon common sense, do your job!


I don't recall playing any mods where you couldn't just go straight to the Warehouses, ignore Skull, and grab the Vintar (don't forget the ammo box in the ceiling directly above it ... the ammo clips through to where the Vintar was in the barracks below after you crack it open ... that's the first source of grey ammo in the game if you head there as soon as you get the Bar open), without anything happening that you don't mean to happen.

More strategies, very minor spoilers, only 'hints' to make yourself a real badass, really early on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Personally, I prefer the route of going to talk to Skull at the Farmhouse in the AW map, and triggering that mission he asks you to do.

However, I do NOT help him out, rather, I go to Lukash, rat out duty, and I get the Freedom guys to come out and fight Duty, but I hang with 'em, I don't actually take any shots. This way I stay neutral. This gives you a whole SLEW of shiny new weapons from all the corpses that arise when Duty kicks their ass.

The only downside though is that you don't get the 3 or 4 Freedom missions from Lukash because the game sorta glitches and the Freedom questline stays stuck on 'Kill the Duty guys at the Farmhouse' or some such ... even though the whole Freedom crew has already been wiped out.

Unfortunately It's almost impossible to come back later (when heading north for the last time) and successfully wipe out the necessary 8 or 9 Duty guys that were at the Farmhouse (as they tend to disperse by that point), so this avenue means you won't get to do the Freedom missions. But really ... are any of them all that great? The best one is probably the one that sends you all the back to Yantar to (I think it's called) 'kill the neutral stalker' and that's only cause it usually gives you access to a pretty nice stash marker that's in Pripyat.

Anyways, you can always play it multiple times to try out all the different avenues, but for a 1st playthrough, ignoring Skull & grabbing the Vintar always works AFAIK, and doesn't cause anything 'game changing' at all.

Basically, I ALWAYS go grab the Vintar before I head to Dark Valley. But before that, I also escort Kruglov to the bunker in Yantar, then turn around and go back before it as well (great time to dump ALL your accumulated artifacts at the bunker, so you can sell 'em after you've cleared X16, when they fetch a better price). The trip back through WT lands you of course a TRS-301, with a scope for it & lots of green ammo + the grenade launcher attachment from the motor pool + the SEVA suit from train station ( the latter two are assuming you know where to find the right stash markers).

You do these things first, then can you march down into the Dark Valley outfitted like a total badass. The SEVA in particular is really sweet to have for the 'Dark Valley' run, since it has the 'good' nightvision.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Aparition

I have an x-fi forte which uses the creative x-fi chip but with different software drivers.
For me using Entertainment mode gives the best results. Sound stage, clarity, depth to the sound. Game mode I'm not sure exactly what it does but it doesn't give me any extra fps lol.


----------



## Valkayria

I was getting some weird shadow issues. The shadows would follow my movements, and look stretched out. Any fix?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I was getting some weird shadow issues. The shadows would follow my movements, and look stretched out. Any fix?


Google "stalker sun_near" and that will bring up a load of threads dealing with the various shadow issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I was getting some weird shadow issues. The shadows would follow my movements, and look stretched out. Any fix?


Try *r2_sun_near_border = 1*


----------



## Toology

Just finished SoC, damn it was awesome now on to CoP.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Just finished SoC, damn it was awesome now on to CoP.


Dang, Misery 2.0 isn't out yet. Can you play anything instead of CoP, in the meantime? It would be worth it.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dang, Misery 2.0 isn't out yet. Can you play anything instead of CoP, in the meantime? It would be worth it.


How long before they release it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> How long before they release it?


They're confident in June 2013.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They're confident in June 2013.


Then ill wait, i guess i could play clear sky, CoP just looks so sick!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Then ill wait, i guess i could play clear sky, CoP just looks so sick!


I would say don't wait, CoP vanilla is great. Misery, from what I understand, change it a lot. I mean it's not a graphics enhancement only, it's more... and turn out to be way different, go read about the mod and you'll see. Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## Aparition

I agree, play cop, then play misery. They play very differently. Vanilla cop you can play through like any game and enjoy it greatly. Misery adds to everything you want of the zone as a survival experience. Vanilla cop will teach you, misery will test you


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I would say don't wait, CoP vanilla is great. Misery, from what I understand, change it a lot. I mean it's not a graphics enhancement only, it's more... and turn out to be way different, go read about the mod and you'll see. Unless I'm wrong?


You're right, Misery 2.0 has a TON of new gameplay features. But assuming he played vanilla SoC, he will be very familiar with vanilla CoP. Gameplay wise it's mostly the same, except it has a weapon/armor upgrade/repair system, and anomalies are limited to confined areas which is a horrible design. I hope Misery 2.0 fixes the latter.

It's up to you really, wait until Misery 2.0 comes out so you can be totally blown away, or play a perfectly playable vanilla CoP that leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## neeeksta

With the fantastic mods that are here for a change in game experience, try a SoC / Clear Sky mod - I would also say wait for Les Misery, because you will enjoy discovering the new maps of CoP on top of what looks to be a new level of Stalker loveliness (well, hard out survival and hardcore game anyhoo) but either or, Stalker is king and a lot of us have almost written off other games, having said that, Last Light is a thing of great beauty!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Or just get SGM. That should keep you occupied for like.. forever.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Or just get SGM. That should keep you occupied for like.. forever.


Yeah I haven't even gotten around to it. It looks like LA won't be released for a while, so I should have time for it. There's also "Way in Pripyat", another full conversion for CoP.


----------



## Aparition

I got pretty far in Way in Pripyat. Really nice mod... incredibly difficult!
It is pretty straight forward, kinda takes Stalker into a linear path, but it is very well done.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. weekend starts right about........meow.


I just had a Metro 2033 weekend







, the game was only about 8 hrs to go through it? It had me wanting to play some real STALKER just so I could go explore and not be tied to a linear story. It was good though. Sometimes I didn't want to progress the chapter, like if I didn't explore it all yet but then the game would get to a point of transition and I couldn't go back, that was a bit annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I had it installed before I sold my SSDs (keep installing and hardly playing), and loads were noticeably faster.


I found that lowering some of the visual settings, such as Textures decreases load time substantially. I did that for SGM, If I cranked everything up, load times could be 2-3 minutes for a map change. Lowered a few things, and that decreased to maybe 30-45 seconds or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I agree, play cop, then play misery. They play very differently. Vanilla cop you can play through like any game and enjoy it greatly. Misery adds to everything you want of the zone as a survival experience. Vanilla cop will teach you, misery will test you


Also agreed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I just had a Metro 2033 weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the game was only about 8 hrs to go through it?


10-12 hours, and 14-18 for Last Light. Faster is not better in this case.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I just had a Metro 2033 weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the game was only about 8 hrs to go through it?
> 
> 
> 
> 10-12 hours, and 14-18 for Last Light. Faster is not better in this case.
Click to expand...

lol ya, I'm not really sure how long, but it was only like 2-3 days and I'm not playing huge 6hr+ sessions so I figured it wasn't to many hours..

It has a really interesting setting though, kind of a dungeon crawler set in a Mad Max world, with... monsters. I guess that makes it comparable to Fallout 3 in a way, except far more scary and visceral.









Glad to knock 1 game off the list, probably 60+ to go.... (Halfway through Saints Row 2 though)


----------



## Section-9

@Boredgunner

Hey man just found out about your S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl Mod Pack 2013. Enjoying it!

Are there any patches if so can you link me to them?

Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> @Boredgunner
> 
> Hey man just found out about your S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl Mod Pack 2013. Enjoying it!
> 
> Are there any patches if so can you link me to them?
> 
> Thanks.


Patches can be found on the news post:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013

If you got the mod from anywhere other than Google drive, then it comes fully patched already. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Been playing the game with SoftTH, so unfortunately, no screen captures for a bit. Once I finish the game though (I'm at Red Forest I believe) I will probably load up a few of my million saves and get some more screens for everyone. Anyway, I figure I will be done by the end of this weekend, and was wondering where to start or COP, in regards to modding? I'm sure I've already asked this, but it was awhile back and I'm sure I could use an updated answer







Keep in mind I've been using Boredgunner's modpack for my first play-through of SoC. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Been playing the game with SoftTH, so unfortunately, no screen captures for a bit. Once I finish the game though (I'm at Red Forest I believe) I will probably load up a few of my million saves and get some more screens for everyone. Anyway, I figure I will be done by the end of this weekend, and was wondering where to start or COP, in regards to modding? I'm sure I've already asked this, but it was awhile back and I'm sure I could use an updated answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I've been using Boredgunner's modpack for my first play-through of SoC. Thanks in advance guys.


CoP Misery 2.0 should be out this month. It will be so good... blows all other S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mods out of the water (assuming Lost Alpha stays on track to becoming a game). LoNer, please get everyone together to make a Misery-like mod for LA.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Patches can be found on the news post:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013
> 
> If you got the mod from anywhere other than Google drive, then it comes fully patched already. Glad you're enjoying it.


I downloaded the one from Skydrive.

Hey man I have a problem with the modified xrRender_R2.dll for grass distance and I am getting lots of grass texture flickering any fix for this?

Yes my SHoC version is v1.0005. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> I downloaded the one from Skydrive.
> 
> Hey man I have a problem with the modified xrRender_R2.dll for grass distance and I am getting lots of grass texture flickering any fix for this?
> 
> Yes my SHoC version is v1.0005. Thanks in advance.


Very strange issue, never heard of it. The only solutions I can think of are to try a new GPU driver, or if that doesn't work, go back to the original dll.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/insight-on-beta-testing/


----------



## neeeksta

Dare I say 'woot woot' or just 'Ow Mai Guard' a few times in a whiny young american female voice?


----------



## TFL Replica

Sick stuff, can't wait!


----------



## Valkayria

With all the new stuff coming out, I'm glad I'm just now starting to play the series. I got a long way to go, and a lot to look forward too.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Finally finished SoC using SoftTH, now going back to take some screens -





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aparition

very nice! This game would be so fantastic to run triple screen using projectors in a dark movie room.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Faster_is_better

My CoP with SGM 2.2 mod has started crashing, not sure why. The debug report has this line, CDialogHolder, and it is part of xrCore.dll

If I come near any NPC (the humans) the game crashes. I think this is why I stopped playing it a few months ago, when I went back into red forest, I couldn't leave because when I got near some of the npc's it was crashing. I eventually got around them by leaving the game on for about 2 days after killing all the npc's in my path, so their bodies despawned, that let me pass.

Any Ideas? Do I need to reinstall the mod, or CoP itself?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Any Ideas? Do I need to reinstall the mod, or CoP itself?


You could try david.m.e 'English all in one SGM 2.2 - I have played a bit of it so far and it seems very stable, also david is very good at answering questions / helping .. good luck. Failing that just wait for Misery 2









http://www.moddb.com/mods/translations/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Ideas? Do I need to reinstall the mod, or CoP itself?
> 
> 
> 
> You could try david.m.e 'English all in one SGM 2.2 - I have played a bit of it so far and it seems very stable, also david is very good at answering questions / helping .. good luck. Failing that just wait for Misery 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/translations/downloads/sgm-22-english-all-in-one
Click to expand...

I actually did use the All in one installer, just seemed to have a late game bug, or maybe something in CoP crapped out. Good idea to ask david.m.e. He was prompt in answering some other questions I had before.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Screens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never really get the time to appreciate CNPP exterior.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> LoNer, please get everyone together to make a Misery-like mod for LA.


Will do, will do









Also

PPx + PRZ2.1 @1920x720 (Downsized from half-4k aka 3840x1080)




PRZ2.1 only + New PRZ Shaders @2560x1080
http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2/videos

And some other things i've made recently;
http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/videos/new-sounds-2#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/videos/so-i-edited-thunder-sounds-in-cop#imagebox

Enjoy!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Something about Diversity of Suits and Outfits

But the most important part of the update was:
Quote:


> N.Aaroe 3hours 35mins ago says:
> 
> :::::::: Please do not discuss matters about release here ::::::::
> *In 34 hours I will post news about the release of the mod*
> Let's focus on this feature upload for now


----------



## boredgunner

Why 34 hours? And not 33 or 35.









In any case, I can't wait. I didn't finish SGM yet, I guess I'll back it up along with my saves.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Something about Diversity of Suits and Outfits
> 
> But the most important part of the update was:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> N.Aaroe 3hours 35mins ago says:
> 
> :::::::: Please do not discuss matters about release here ::::::::
> *In 34 hours I will post news about the release of the mod*
> Let's focus on this feature upload for now
Click to expand...

Awesome.

They really took this mod up a notch, sooo many new features. Here's a question, should we wait for a week or a couple months to try the mod, to let the community "beta test" it? I know they have some sort of team or testers, but would it still be wise to wait for the first patch of the mod, or to at least see if there are any huge unforeseen gamebreakers? I would be so disappointed to end up mid-late game and run into a critical bug that requires a patch + new game start.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> They really took this mod up a notch, sooo many new features. Here's a question, should we wait for a week or a couple months to try the mod, to let the community "beta test" it? I know they have some sort of team or testers, but would it still be wise to wait for the first patch of the mod, or to at least see if there are any huge unforeseen gamebreakers? I would be so disappointed to end up mid-late game and run into a critical bug that requires a patch + new game start.


Thankfully such problems never occur with mods made by True Zone Projects, at least from my experience. I'll get it day one, and probably retweak all the weapons to make them more realistic.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> They really took this mod up a notch, sooo many new features. Here's a question, should we wait for a week or a couple months to try the mod, to let the community "beta test" it? I know they have some sort of team or testers, but would it still be wise to wait for the first patch of the mod, or to at least see if there are any huge unforeseen gamebreakers? I would be so disappointed to end up mid-late game and run into a critical bug that requires a patch + new game start.


That's generally how I roll. Though getting to experience something amazing twice is pretty cool too.







I seem to remember reading a forum post by the team that the storyline quests are 100% bug free, so that's a good thing if I am recalling correctly.


----------



## LoNer1

Indeed, we've been fixing numerous game-breaking bugs which introduced themselves over the past couple of weeks. We've had tremendous feedback and we've improved quite a lot. Lets say that 3 new BETA updates within 2 weeks are enough to speak for themselves









On another related topic; I've been playing STALKER in 4k resulution with PRZ2 + PPx. Gotta say, I'm blown away. It's kinda jaggy and low FPS, but when not recording, I manage to hit around 30-36 FPS. lol


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> On another related topic; I've been playing STALKER in 4k resulution with PRZ2 + PPx. Gotta say, I'm blown away


4K works really good with this game.
*1680x1050* vs *4096x2560*

More grass and trees finally are looking good.

Stopped playing CoP just because of this thread|upcoming mod.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Found my SGM issue, if you have 2 geiger counters in your inventory it causes CTD when approaching NPC's.. Now I can proceed with that playthrough, that mod is massive.

The Dark Valley is really dangerous too, seems like an anomaly every 10m. This should hold my STALKER fix until Misery comes out.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just a FYI, the Mine Detector also created some FPS problems for me in SGM 2.1.

Also, Misery 2.0 announcement soon, hopefully.


----------



## boredgunner

Here it is. July 31 release date. This should give me enough time to finish SGM.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/development-status-report


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here it is. July 31 release date. This should give me enough time to finish SGM.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/development-status-report


Hawt. The funny thing is, they talk about how they aren't AAA and to expect bugs, but I am sure it will be less buggy at launch than most AAA games. *cough* Bethesda *cough*


----------



## angrysasquatch

Yeah, I just saw that and thought that maybe they had stated july 31 release since march. I guess they can edit.. just a bit confusing I guess.

Trailer is coming soon, it's in processing on moddb

edit: on youtube already:


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors




----------



## Rhialto

True beta testing starts July 31st. ;-)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> True beta testing starts July 31st. ;-)


lol don't worry. I played Misery 1.1 and didn't run into any bugs that I remember. This was before 1.2 of course. TZP is one of the most professional mod teams out there.


----------



## Aparition

So my 470 is in RMA, probably will be replaced with another card, I'd expect something like a 570 as that is pretty close specs wise, or a 560ti 448.
Is 1280MB of vRAM enough to play with all the new bells and whistles? Should I go SLI?
Or should I just go out and get myself a 780







?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So my 470 is in RMA, probably will be replaced with another card, I'd expect something like a 570 as that is pretty close specs wise, or a 560ti 448.
> Is 1280MB of vRAM enough to play with all the new bells and whistles? Should I go SLI?
> Or should I just go out and get myself a 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


You should probably be looking at 2gb vram cards at least. I play on a 560ti and it does alright with SGM, and other STALKER mods with visual enhancements, but it's certainly not maxing out the game. When I glanced at vram usage it was about 700mb playing SGM last night, but like I said I have several of the visual settings turned down, so it is not in full glory.

Maybe my cpu is the bottleneck in my case, but even so upgrading to an older card with "minimal" vram isn't very future proof. This is especially true if you are playing any other games, and newer games which will start to use more and more vram. I believe the new consoles will be pushing this trend hard with their increased capacity.

You might look into the 6xx series, or the 79xx series is almost always a solid choice these days.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So my 470 is in RMA, probably will be replaced with another card, I'd expect something like a 570 as that is pretty close specs wise, or a 560ti 448.
> Is 1280MB of vRAM enough to play with all the new bells and whistles? Should I go SLI?
> Or should I just go out and get myself a 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


A new card would be nice, mostly to be "future-proof" like Faster_is_better said. At 1080p, a GTX 260 CORE 216 would max out CoP easily (excluding AA, which doesn't work very well on X-ray engine) getting me 50-60 FPS. It dropped to 40 around Zaton due to all the NPCs, but I'm not sure if I still had my E8400 at the time.

It was running SMRTER Pripyat 0.41 just about as easily as vanilla, but I think Misery 2.0 will be more demanding due to the grass draw distance. Still I'd expect a 560 Ti to be fine, CoP isn't that demanding and isn't one of the modern VRAM hogs.


----------



## youpekkad

I think I ran out of VRAM in CoP with a GTX560ti when using Atmosfear+Absolute structure+nature and maxed in game textures (AA off btw), VRAM usage was maxed all the time and I got very annoying stuttering, especially during day time. It basically made the game unplayable (I know all stalker games stutter a little bit, but this was much worse, like 2secs fine, then stutter and same again), however when I turned texture quality down 1 notch, most of stuttering disappeared (and game looked much worse...), I could run vanilla CoP maxed out though and I played the modded CoP with maxed textures as well, even though it made my head hurt









Seeing as Misery uses all of those texture mods, I dont think you can comfortably run it maxed even with AA off with a 1GB gpu...


----------



## Aparition

Yeah I remember hitting 1100MB of vRAM at one point. For the 470 this was fine.
I'll be pretty sad if I get a gpu back with only 1GB of vRAM.
Misery did seem to run at about 7/800 MB of vRAM most of the time though. I guess I'll make my decision on an upgrade depending on what I get back from the RMA.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here it is. July 31 release date. This should give me enough time to finish SGM.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/news/development-status-report


How far are you into SGM, and which version?

I think I just completed the Military warehouses on SGM 2.2, fairly insane toward the end of that. If you aren't there yet I have a few tips


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How far are you into SGM, and which version?
> 
> I think I just completed the Military warehouses on SGM 2.2, fairly insane toward the end of that. If you aren't there yet I have a few tips


I'm playing SGM 2.2 all-in-one English, the one uploaded by david.m.e. I'm not far at all, I've only been to the Swamps and Cordon. I've been distracted by other games.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How far are you into SGM, and which version?
> 
> I think I just completed the Military warehouses on SGM 2.2, fairly insane toward the end of that. If you aren't there yet I have a few tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing SGM 2.2 all-in-one English, the one uploaded by david.m.e. I'm not far at all, I've only been to the Swamps and Cordon. I've been distracted by other games.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, you have a ways to go. I'm not entirely sure but I don't know if you can even go to the Military warehouses until after you beat the main quest. At least that was the way I ended up doing it. Probably a good idea to wait till the end game to do it anyway even if you have a choice.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I don't think you can got to the warehouses before the main quest. The entry point is blocked by tons of anomalies, same goes for every other location they don't want you to visit.

On a side not, The Dark Valley lab has a nice twist in the mod.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I don't think you can got to the warehouses before the main quest. The entry point is blocked by tons of anomalies, same goes for every other location they don't want you to visit.
> 
> On a side not, The Dark Valley lab has a nice twist in the mod.


I always hear you guys talking about how scary x18 is, I guess I hadn't played it in a long time. I had to go into it 3 times to find all the documents. First time was no problem, nothing to exciting. The second time was totally different, it was a huge mutant swarm and actually had a bit of challenge. The third time was all the same mutants as before, until I found the last document... and then I will let you find out what happens after that. THAT part actually had me startled


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I always hear you guys talking about how scary x18 is, I guess I hadn't played it in a long time. I had to go into it 3 times to find all the documents. First time was no problem, nothing to exciting. The second time was totally different, it was a huge mutant swarm and actually had a bit of challenge. The third time was all the same mutants as before, until I found the last document... and then I will let you find out what happens after that. THAT part actually had me startled


Does it beat X18 in Oblivion Lost or SoC Mod Pack 2013? Anyway now I'm really curious, I'm on my way.


----------



## Aparition

It was scary the first time I ever went down there.
After the 30th nth time... still very creepy. The atmosphere of it is so well done it just leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I always hear you guys talking about how scary x18 is, I guess I hadn't played it in a long time. I had to go into it 3 times to find all the documents. First time was no problem, nothing to exciting. The second time was totally different, it was a huge mutant swarm and actually had a bit of challenge. The third time was all the same mutants as before, until I found the last document... and then I will let you find out what happens after that. THAT part actually had me startled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it beat X18 in Oblivion Lost or SoC Mod Pack 2013? Anyway now I'm really curious, I'm on my way.
Click to expand...

I really can't remember the last time I was down there before this time in SGM, so... dunno. I haven't played SHoC or any mod on top of it in a long time. I don't tend to get scared or startled to easily, unless its like something that completely sneaks up on me silently with surprises or rushes me unexpectedly and causes me to panic.

This is why creepers in minecraft are/were scary. Just happily mining in your cave with your back turned to the world.. hear nothing but your pick then all of a sudden SSSSSS and just about the time you turn around you get exploded. Totally out of nowhere lol


----------



## Aparition

Well.. there is scary then their is surprise. Most people I think are just surprised rather than actually scared.
If you fear something even when it is not there, or nothing is actually there, just being in a certain area, then that is being scared or is scary.
Things that go BOO aren't usually scary but are very shocking.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Get this, X18 in SGM 2.1 is more funny than scary.









Huge spoiler [ SGM 2.1 X-18 ]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=80774706
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=80774659


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Get this, X18 in SGM 2.1 is more funny than scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge spoiler [ SGM 2.1 X-18 ]


Those are actually in SGM 2.2 also, but only for the first entrance. If you enter it again its a bunch of mutants, much more deadly actually. Even though most of them kill each other, the blood suckers still survive and come for you.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm liking SGM overall, it's much harder than the unmodded games which is great. It could use some retweaking, but I'm not in the mood and I probably won't ever return to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I really can't remember the last time I was down there before this time in SGM, so... dunno. I haven't played SHoC or any mod on top of it in a long time.











I remember it taking several attempts to record these, due to constant dying. That's also why I split it up into two parts.

- EDIT: Random thought: ArmA 3's inventory system in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. would be sweet. Possible project for Lost Alpha, maybe.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

SGM is actually quite difficult in the beginning when you've not leveled up. Specially the Alpha Squads. I still remember the first one I encountered at Iron Forest, it was a long game of hide & seek.

But once you've leveled up, it's becomes stupid easy. You can basically one-shot everything, sprint infinitely & take insane amount of hurting before going down.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> SGM is actually quite difficult in the beginning when you've not leveled up. Specially the Alpha Squads. I still remember the first one I encountered at Iron Forest, it was a long game of hide & seek.
> 
> But once you've leveled up, it's becomes stupid easy. You can basically one-shot everything, sprint infinitely & take insane amount of hurting before going down.


Sounds like most modern RPGs.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> SGM is actually quite difficult in the beginning when you've not leveled up. Specially the Alpha Squads. I still remember the first one I encountered at Iron Forest, it was a long game of hide & seek.
> 
> But once you've leveled up, it's becomes stupid easy. You can basically one-shot everything, sprint infinitely & take insane amount of hurting before going down.


I would say that's basically true, but I did run across some Black bloodsuckers that 1 shot me, and I have basically the best gear you can get. I suppose I could use all armor plates in the artifact slots for maximum defense, but besides that I have best gear that I know of existing. So, not totally immortal. Also Alpha Squads can still do some major damage, since they have exceptional rifles. I wish they had random spawns though now, I know where they pop up on the maps so I can expect them to easily.


----------



## LoNer1

Just a new MISERY update rolling through









http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/the-beak#imagebox


And a trailer to add to the rest, this is my short version of the longer trailer, for feature on the page.
Just to get new visitors "thrilled" and in the mood


----------



## BradleyW

Hey, I have played all three games over and over....but on call of prypyat, I get all the secret lab documents but nothing comes of it. I can hand in a few to people, but I expected something better from the end of it all. I also recovered all the notes between fang, ghost and the other guy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey, I have played all three games over and over....but on call of prypyat, I get all the secret lab documents but nothing comes of it. I can hand in a few to people, but I expected something better from the end of it all. I also recovered all the notes between fang, ghost and the other guy.


lol, well those things mostly affect the ending. No big payout for X8 documents, though bringing Strelok his notes results in like a Firefly _and_ Flame artifact which is crazy. And it increases his health in the final mission.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, well those things mostly affect the ending. No big payout for X8 documents, though bringing Strelok his notes results in like a Firefly _and_ Flame artifact which is crazy. And it increases his health in the final mission.


Health? So he can die?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Health? So he can die?


Yep. Pretty much everyone can die in this game. The best part about it is, I don't think either result can be considered more canon than the other.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep. Pretty much everyone can die in this game. The best part about it is, I don't think either result can be considered more canon than the other.


Did you have the ending that said ex monolith formed a new group and had a mysterious leader?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you have the ending that said ex monolith formed a new group and had a mysterious leader?


Yeah, every time I play I kept Strider alive, along with everyone else. Even if it means reloading saves a dozen times.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, every time I play I kept Strider alive, along with everyone else. Even if it means reloading saves a dozen times.


As did i.
I wish we had a new stalker game. There is something special about these games. The first 1 is dated, but the other two are awesome. Call of Prypyat is the best!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> As did i.
> I wish we had a new stalker game. There is something special about these games. The first 1 is dated, but the other two are awesome. Call of Prypyat is the best!


Most prefer SoC. Mods liven up anything that's dated, which is just the graphics. SoC with this looks much better than CS and CoP. CS has this. and CoP has the mind-blowing Misery 2.0 coming out in about a month. Though I fear you might have played CoP too much and might need a break from it.









The best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game has yet to come: Lost Alpha. It was originally a mod, but will now be a full standalone game. They've been working with GSC for years. The scale and detail just completely blow away all three games. You can see for yourself here, check out everything starting from Alpha Format: The Beginning, up until the latest Gameplay video.

It's also pretty much finished regarding development, all they're doing now is bugfixing and final touches demanded by GSC (most of which are "noob mode" helpers and markers, which we'd just disable anyway). And they're probably tweaking the engine some more, they haven't fully shown the updated dynamic render yet. Visually it will look slightly better than vanilla CS and CoP.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most prefer SoC. Mods liven up anything that's dated, which is just the graphics. SoC with this looks much better than CS and CoP. CS has this. and CoP has the mind-blowing Misery 2.0 coming out in about a month. Though I fear you might have played CoP too much and might need a break from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game has yet to come: Lost Alpha. It was originally a mod, but will now be a full standalone game. They've been working with GSC for years. The scale and detail just completely blow away all three games. You can see for yourself here, check out everything starting from Alpha Format: The Beginning, up until the latest Gameplay video.
> 
> It's also pretty much finished regarding development, all they're doing now is bugfixing and final touches demanded by GSC (most of which are "noob mode" helpers and markers, which we'd just disable anyway). And they're probably tweaking the engine some more, they haven't fully shown the updated dynamic render yet. Visually it will look slightly better than vanilla CS and CoP.


Yes, I've completed CoP about 10 times so i do need a break. However, the Metro games reminded me of the stalker games, so that was cool. I will check out the lost alpha.
+1.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm liking SGM overall, it's much harder than the unmodded games which is great. It could use some retweaking, but I'm not in the mood and I probably won't ever return to it.
> 
> I remember it taking several attempts to record these, due to constant dying. That's also why I split it up into two parts.
> 
> - EDIT: Random thought: ArmA 3's inventory system in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. would be sweet. Possible project for Lost Alpha, maybe.


I quite like the CoP inventory system, at least it is far better than SHoC. I'm not to familiar with the ARMA 3 one, I only played it for a few minutes it looked alright as the GUI, didn't mess with it to much though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I quite like the CoP inventory system, at least it is far better than SHoC. I'm not to familiar with the ARMA 3 one, I only played it for a few minutes it looked alright as the GUI, didn't mess with it to much though.


Yeah CoP's is a big improvement. I like Lost Alpha's even more, it's essentially the same as some of the alpha builds like Build 1935. It does take up more screen space though, like SoC.


----------



## Rhialto

Installed OL today. it seems a bit harder. When I bleed, the green bleed icon, it looks like I will never stop bleeding until I use bandage or health pack. Why this? I mean, coagulation does not exist? I'm at the very begining and I haven't found bandage, got 2 health pack, used one and the last one, well, there is that guy who's asking for one. I quit there.

Since I play everything in 3D, I'm glad it works, yet there is only the (new) sky that looks a bit weird but this won't stop me from playing it in 3D.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Installed OL today. it seems a bit harder. When I bleed, the green bleed icon, it looks like I will never stop bleeding until I use bandage or health pack. Why this? I mean, coagulation does not exist? I'm at the very begining and I haven't found bandage, got 2 health pack, used one and the last one, well, there is that guy who's asking for one. I quit there.
> 
> Since I play everything in 3D, I'm glad it works, yet there is only the (new) sky that looks a bit weird but this won't stop me from playing it in 3D.


Hmm, if you've barely started the game, I'd recommend restarting it with this mod instead. It's basically OL on steroids + much more.









It's no surprise: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is difficult. Modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is more difficult, unless you use Complete mods which I never recommend. Supplies are very scarce, your bleeding will eventually stop but it takes a long time on it's own. This isn't CoD or BF with instant health regen; gaping wounds don't really heal on their own.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just started SGM 2.2.

I'm doing the mission where you have to open the safe at ATP in Cordon. Where do I find the key?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm, if you've barely started the game, I'd recommend restarting it with this mod instead. It's basically OL on steroids + much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no surprise: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is difficult. Modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is more difficult, unless you use Complete mods which I never recommend. Supplies are very scarce, your bleeding will eventually stop but it takes a long time on it's own. This isn't CoD or BF with instant health regen; gaping wounds don't really heal on their own.


True. Stalker games are extremely hard at times. You might find yourself bleeding out without any supplies whilst having 10 rounds in a weak hand gun whilst fighting off over 20 high powered enemy's with fully auto weapons and thick Armour.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm, if you've barely started the game, I'd recommend restarting it with this mod instead. It's basically OL on steroids + much more.


That's the one I've installed, because I saw your previous message a day ago and was curious...









I've played the original a few times, then Complete once and now I wanted to give this one a go...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> True. Stalker games are extremely hard at times.


Usually when I play an original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I play the Stalker difficulty level because well, it's stalker! Never complained about being too hard, always thought it was welle balanced.

But with the mod I installed which was recommended by boredgunner, I don't know how far I will go before I quit raging because I can't progress at a normal rate. I mean maybe at a slower rate than the vanilla version, that would be fine but if I find myself turning in circle all the time to find bullets or bandage, well...
Quote:


> You might find yourself bleeding out without any supplies whilst having 10 rounds in a weak hand gun whilst fighting off over 20 high powered enemy's with fully auto weapons and thick Armour.


Insta death, no? If that was to happen I would simply surrender frustrated. Now what, you load a previous savepoint and try to revisit everything you did in the last hours in hope for finding stuff before challenging them again?


----------



## BradleyW

I always find these games extremely unbalanced even without mods.


----------



## Rhialto

When I visit Sidorovich, I see some weird dialog, like escape_trader_repair_0 up to 5 and faction_change_text_0, is this normal?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> When I visit Sidorovich, I see some weird dialog, like escape_trader_repair_0 up to 5 and faction_change_text_0, is this normal?


Not normal, usually this occurs if you have an incompatible language version. Unless it's just two lines or so, that show up like that, then that might be normal (but in need of a fix obviously).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I always find these games extremely unbalanced even without mods.


Well, human enemies aren't any more durable than you unless they're armor is better. In that case, if you match their armor, you'd be as resilient as them. There is no leveling system like an RPG, so it's balanced in this regard. SoC Mod Pack 2013 makes it a bit more realistic too; smaller mutants like dogs and cats die much easier. What makes it really hard is the unpredictability and lack of supplies. If only more games were as challenging as modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not normal, usually this occurs if you have an incompatible language version.


I play it in french... surprisingly, all the french voices were excellent in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and I liked it a lot. It's not every game who have good french actors.

Is my only option to play in english?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I play it in french... surprisingly, all the french voices were excellent in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and I liked it a lot. It's not every game who have good french actors.
> 
> Is my only option to play in english?


Yeah it's an English only mod, sorry.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Just started SGM 2.2.
> 
> I'm doing the mission where you have to open the safe at ATP in Cordon. Where do I find the key?


I can't remember which one that is, but those beginning missions were lame in SGM. Some of them didn't make much sense. Items appear in locations you have already explored, only after you receive the quest, etc. If nobody has an answer here just search it up, definitely someone else had the same issue. I had to look up a few things from the initial missions too. You might also read the Readme that came with the mod, it has a few tips If I remember right, maybe some spoilers but good hints also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> True. Stalker games are extremely hard at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I play an original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I play the Stalker difficulty level because well, it's stalker! Never complained about being too hard, always thought it was welle balanced.
> 
> But with the mod I installed which was recommended by boredgunner, I don't know how far I will go before I quit raging because I can't progress at a normal rate. I mean maybe at a slower rate than the vanilla version, that would be fine but if I find myself turning in circle all the time to find bullets or bandage, well...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You might find yourself bleeding out without any supplies whilst having 10 rounds in a weak hand gun whilst fighting off over 20 high powered enemy's with fully auto weapons and thick Armour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insta death, no? If that was to happen I would simply surrender frustrated. Now what, you load a previous savepoint and try to revisit everything you did in the last hours in hope for finding stuff before challenging them again?
Click to expand...

Quicksave is your friend. In the beginning of Misery 1.0 I died seemingly hundreds of times, because you start with a bandit jacket which is basically 0 protection, die in 2 shots by any rifle it seemed. That was a bit harsh, but I knew some day I would be rolling through those hills with 1,000s of RU, an exosuit and epic gear to punish all those that killed me before. I love the end game







It's quite a struggle in the beginning but once you get a decent set of armor it becomes playable, and then work on your guns and collecting the first aid, etc.

You should meet the Alpha Squads from SGM, those are fun. If you meet them in the beginning, just simple run. They have some of the best guns in the game, if you can SEE them, they can probably see you, and start shooting. One or more of them carry long range sniper rifles and they hurt.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I can't remember which one that is, but those beginning missions were lame in SGM. Some of them didn't make much sense. Items appear in locations you have already explored, only after you receive the quest, etc. If nobody has an answer here just search it up, definitely someone else had the same issue. I had to look up a few things from the initial missions too. You might also read the Readme that came with the mod, it has a few tips If I remember right, maybe some spoilers but good hints also.


Thanks. I found it.









New problem : Sidorovich has disappeared.









Any script/command to bring him back?
Quote:


> You should meet the Alpha Squads from SGM, those are fun. If you meet them in the beginning, just simple run. They have some of the best guns in the game, if you can SEE them, they can probably see you, and start shooting. One or more of them carry long range sniper rifles and they hurt.


With a dozen or so grenades, all my sniper ammo, medkits & tons of shotgun rounds later, I managed to kill the first Alpha Squad I met in the Iron Forest in SGM 2.1.


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone found stalker clear sky to be extremely GPU heavy? I drop into the 20's on a single 7970 when you first wake up and step out into the clear sky scientist camp.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone found stalker clear sky to be extremely GPU heavy? I drop into the 20's on a single 7970 when you first wake up and step out into the clear sky scientist camp.


The Clear Sky base is stupidly GPU intensive compared to the rest of the game, especially if you try to run any sort of AA. Basically if you can get it playable there it'll be fine anywhere else.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The Clear Sky base is stupidly GPU intensive compared to the rest of the game, especially if you try to run any sort of AA. Basically if you can get it playable there it'll be fine anywhere else.


If I overclock my GPU's I dare say I could reach 50fps in that area when max out at 1080p.


----------



## iARDAs

Man I started playing this game for 4 times and everytime never finished it.

I am thinking of starting again.

Vanilla is the way to go for a complete 1st time experience?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man I started playing this game for 4 times and everytime never finished it.
> 
> I am thinking of starting again.
> 
> Vanilla is the way to go for a complete 1st time experience?


It's the way to go on a first playthrough in my opinion, just expect to have some annoying issues at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I overclock my GPU's I dare say I could reach 50fps in that area when max out at 1080p.


Give it a try, you shouldn't have any FPS issues really, I didn't on my 470 let alone my 680.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man I started playing this game for 4 times and everytime never finished it.
> 
> I am thinking of starting again.
> 
> Vanilla is the way to go for a complete 1st time experience?


Clear Sky Complete for a vanilla with bug fixes experience. There are still a few iffy bits (mostly needing to get all the USB sticks first thing once you get to the Garbage or they might bug out and disappear) but it's pretty much the best option that doesn't totally change the experience.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/clear-sky-complete

For a second playthrough, boredgunner's compilation is what you want: http://www.moddb.com/mods/cs-remix/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's the way to go on a first playthrough in my opinion, just expect to have some annoying issues at times.
> Give it a try, you shouldn't have any FPS issues really, I didn't on my 470 let alone my 680.


Thanks buddy!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Clear Sky Complete for a vanilla with bug fixes experience. There are still a few iffy bits (mostly needing to get all the USB sticks first thing once you get to the Garbage or they might bug out and disappear) but it's pretty much the best option that doesn't totally change the experience.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/clear-sky-complete
> 
> For a second playthrough, boredgunner's compilation is what you want: http://www.moddb.com/mods/cs-remix/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


I still have to play Chernobyl though. Is this one also compatible with it?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy!!!
> 
> I still have to play Chernobyl though. Is this one also compatible with it?


http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009

Same guy, mostly the same sort of stuff.

Complete is good for the first two games, and a total mess for the third. For CoP, either Atmosfear + Absolute, or go full hardcore with Misery 2.0.

And boredgunner for SoC: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009
> 
> Same guy, mostly the same sort of stuff. Also, boredgunner has a mod for SoC, let me track that down.
> 
> Complete is good for the first two games, and a total mess for the third. For CoP, either Atmosfear + Absolute, or go full hardcore with Misery 2.0.


thanks mate

+rep for the links.

I really want to get into that game.


----------



## Aparition

The problem with these games is that they take so damn long








j/k that is part of the awesome.

There is a youtube guy called OverClockedMyToaster who does Stalker Lets Play's. Seems he has a normal life and does the videos in his free time. It has taken him over a year to get to the end game of COP SGM 2.1. That mod is massive.

Pretty good playthrough of Stalker Soup too if you ever thought of trying that out to see what it is like.


----------



## boredgunner

Complete is inferior, not recommended anymore.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Complete is inferior, not recommended anymore.


I like to think of Complete (for the first two games obviously) as a baseline vanilla experience. And then after that, go with the more involved mod packs. So in that sense, yes it is inferior to the more involved mods, but it is still a much better experience than an unmodded playthrough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I like to think of Complete (for the first two games obviously) as a baseline vanilla experience. And then after that, go with the more involved mod packs. So in that sense, yes it is inferior to the more involved mods, but it is still a much better experience than an unmodded playthrough.


I don't see a reason to choose Complete over other mods like OL, LURK, OGSE, Mod Pack series, etc. Those all have the same features as Complete + much more, without going as far as to soil the core of the game.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't see a reason to choose Complete over other mods like OL, LURK, OGSE, Mod Pack series, etc. Those all have the same features as Complete + much more, without going as far as to soil the core of the game.


For a first timer? Someone who want the game as released, just without bugs and a few added niceties?


----------



## Aparition

Complete for SOC I always thought was just bug fixes and graphic improvements.
For clear sky I just got weapon statistic and sound mods for vanilla.
COP for the vanilla just a sound mod.

In COP vanilla when I first fired the AK-74u and it sounded like a muffled kitten I nearly slapped my face. Immediately looked for a mod to change it. I know ballistics and sound direction make some weapons sound very quiet to the shooter and loud for the receiver but for a game I like my oomph when I fire a submachine gun that has full size rifle rounds.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For a first timer? Someone who want the game as released, just without bugs and a few added niceties?


Nothing wrong with the other mods which have less bugs than vanilla, just with more added niceties.









Especially since a lot of features in those other mods were actually planned for SoC release. They bring it closer to how it's intended, and don't skew the original experience anymore than Complete.

As for Clear Sky, CS Mod Pack 2012 is basically a retweaked Complete but with Mystery's graphics and a lot of new guns, no reason not to go for that instead. CS is lacking in mods compared to the others though, since it's the worst of the series.

In CoP, the only mod to use (excluding full conversions of course) is Misery 2.0 when it comes out. Either play vanilla or play that, it's up to you. It has a much bigger changelog than other mods, but still keeps the campaign and core intact.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the other mods which have less bugs than vanilla, just with more added niceties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since a lot of features in those other mods were actually planned for SoC release. They bring it closer to how it's intended, and don't skew the original experience anymore than Complete.
> 
> As for Clear Sky, CS Mod Pack 2012 is basically a retweaked Complete but with Mystery's graphics and a lot of new guns, no reason not to go for that instead. CS is lacking in mods compared to the others though, since it's the worst of the series.
> 
> In CoP, the only mod to use (excluding full conversions of course) is Misery 2.0 when it comes out. Either play vanilla or play that, it's up to you. It has a much bigger changelog than other mods, but still keeps the campaign and core intact.


I have no issues with the mods themselves, I just feel like going through them as a first timer to the series would be like getting thrown in the deep end to be taught how to swim. Which is probably how entering the Zone in real life would be like, so there's that aspect to consider.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I have no issues with the mods themselves, I just feel like going through them as a first timer to the series would be like getting thrown in the deep end to be taught how to swim. Which is probably how entering the Zone in real life would be like, so there's that aspect to consider.


Yeah the increased difficulty in my mods isn't just for veterans, it's better for some newcomers but not most. For example, when I first played Fallout 3, I played it with all of these mods on Very Hard difficulty. I got my ass kicked, especially since I found myself close to DC Ruins at only low level. But this difficulty and desperation is a much better first experience for me.









OGSE and LURK aren't much harder than vanilla, while Complete is easier than vanilla. The difficulty in my mods is more balanced and goes both ways - smaller mutants like dogs and cats (latter is nowhere to be found in Complete sadly) actually die much more easily. But man, try fighting a Controller in Mod Pack 2013...

So if you want an easy game, Complete gives you that. Carrying capacity is upped by 10 or 20 kilos and AI is made more dumb. Those other mods make AI smarter, and the Mod Packs lower weight capacity considerably (as does Misery). The A-Life, all the new mutants (which were cut from original game), and all the new gameplay features from those other mods put it above Complete, and can make your first playthrough more interesting.


----------



## Aparition

If you want a real challenge play Way of Pripyat and try to defeat the Burrer at the Army Checkpoint in Cordon.
There is an easy way to kill it but I bet you'l die 10 times before you figure it out


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm thinking about coming back to the zone. Any recommendation on mod? I have stopped playing for 1 or 2 years maybe, before that I had finished all the trilogy a few times plus completed versions and had made some progress with pripyat Redux (Lost my save though) so you can minus those from the list. Any recommendation is highly appreciated, cheers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I'm thinking about coming back to the zone. Any recommendation on mod? I have stopped playing for 1 or 2 years maybe, before that I had finished all the trilogy a few times plus completed versions and had made some progress with pripyat Redux (Lost my save though) so you can minus those from the list. Any recommendation is highly appreciated, cheers.


CoP Misery 2.0 comes out at the end of the month. Seems like it will be the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod to date.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

For SoC, I made a new mod compilation taking the best features from various mods, and taking the visuals to a new level. You can find that here. The best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game, Lost Alpha is practically done regarding development. Once the dev team and GSC reach some sort of agreement, once they iron out all bugs, and once they fulfill GSC's silly requirements, we should get a release date.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CoP Misery 2.0 comes out at the end of the month. Seems like it will be the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mod to date.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery
> 
> For SoC, I made a new mod compilation taking the best features from various mods, and taking the visuals to a new level. You can find that here. The best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game, Lost Alpha is practically done regarding development. Once the dev team and GSC reach some sort of agreement, once they iron out all bugs, and once they fulfill GSC's silly requirements, we should get a release date.


Thank you! That compilation mod looks really promising, definitely one good reason for me to reinstall SOC.
Ok I'm downloading following links from your mod compilation:
http://sdrv.ms/YjuFID
http://sdrv.ms/YjutZY
Optional texture: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06WF9TOWpNcWRnZ1k/edit
Optional Shader https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06VnhtaEtjOF9tekk/edit
Is that correct?


----------



## boredgunner

No the first google docs link is to a Beta version that includes a new texture mod. It runs like crap on my system, and I think it just pushes the engine to the limit and it will never run well.









Optional shader is up to you, I personally don't like it. It basically turns shadows into sunshafts: shadows aren't visible unless you're viewing them at a certain angle, during which they create a sunshaft effect.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey all, just wanna say, the only let down with CoP is that you must wake up at 6AM in order to see sun rays. Best found in Cordon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all, just wanna say, the only let down with CoP is that you must wake up at 6AM in order to see sun rays. Best found in Cordon.


CoP and Cordon? Either you're talking about a mod like SGM, or I suppose you're talking about CS. I know CS is like that, you see sunshafts between 6-8 AM.


----------



## neeeksta

Hey Mr Boredgunner, was really enjoying your ClearSky jobbie and run into a problem with the first time to Dark Valley - the old "holster your weapons don't make a sudden move" voice comes up, but I can't interact with the (Freedom?) bloke and after a minute or so they all just shoot my sorry @$$ - I have reloaded and restarted etc, but it seems stuck any ideas?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Hey Mr Boredgunner, was really enjoying your ClearSky jobbie and run into a problem with the first time to Dark Valley - the old "holster your weapons don't make a sudden move" voice comes up, but I can't interact with the (Freedom?) bloke and after a minute or so they all just shoot my sorry @$$ - I have reloaded and restarted etc, but it seems stuck any ideas?


lol that's weird, maybe you talked to the wrong guy? You can get around that easily though - run back and just go back to the Garbage, and maybe try the other entrance to Dark Valley. Meanwhile I'll look at that script, I didn't think any of the mods changed it.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> lol that's weird, maybe you talked to the wrong guy? You can get around that easily though - run back and just go back to the Garbage, and maybe try the other entrance to Dark Valley. Meanwhile I'll look at that script, I didn't think any of the mods changed it.


Doh, problem was I didn't stand still for X number of seconds, as the other DV entrance had the same situation and when I stood still it was fine heh so thanks anyhoo,







but on a side note I get a few crashes - this is the latest at the bottom of the log .. the last line is different from the last few times I checked .. but those dll's are always there?

_0023:6DEE7DA4 d3d11.dll
0023:6DEE753C d3d11.dll
0023:6DE93E5A d3d11.dll
0023:02FB663A xrRender_R3.dll

[error][ 8] : Not enough storage is available to process this command.
_

I know CS is a bug fest normally - with your tweaky thang have you cut down most of crashes?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Doh, problem was I didn't stand still for X number of seconds, as the other DV entrance had the same situation and when I stood still it was fine heh so thanks anyhoo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on a side note I get a few crashes - this is the latest at the bottom of the log .. the last line is different from the last few times I checked .. but those dll's are always there?
> 
> _0023:6DEE7DA4 d3d11.dll
> 0023:6DEE753C d3d11.dll
> 0023:6DE93E5A d3d11.dll
> 0023:02FB663A xrRender_R3.dll
> 
> [error][ 8] : Not enough storage is available to process this command.
> _
> 
> I know CS is a bug fest normally - with your tweaky thang have you cut down most of crashes?


That's a really weird crash that happens with a lot of mods; I got it once when I had like no storage space left on my SSDs. Once I cleared out some space, it went away. But this isn't the only cause for it, it's a bit of a mystery for a lot of modders I know.

What are you doing when this crash occurs? Or is it just random?


----------



## neeeksta

Ran Dimm .. yeps, was on the way back to the base for a game of chess with Chekhov j/k .. and re the SSD, I have a 120 Gig with Clear Sky only on it, and no other apps - so how the fuzz it can think I am short of space?








But how the crash manifests is - screen goes black I see the cursor and when I check Task Mangler it says xray is using a buttload of RAM ( I have 8 Gig installed) I have also changed Paging to 512.
The Clear Sky is from DVD as opposed to Steam.
I have an ATI 7970.


----------



## iARDAs

Just the way that this thread is active although the game is old, shows how great the game is.


----------



## neeeksta

Stalker isn't great.
It's freakin' fantastic!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

STALKER is only game that I can never be done with. The Zone keeps calling me back..


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Ran Dimm .. yeps, was on the way back to the base for a game of chess with Chekhov j/k .. and re the SSD, I have a 120 Gig with Clear Sky only on it, and no other apps - so how the fuzz it can think I am short of space?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how the crash manifests is - screen goes black I see the cursor and when I check Task Mangler it says xray is using a buttload of RAM ( I have 8 Gig installed) I have also changed Paging to 512.
> The Clear Sky is from DVD as opposed to Steam.
> I have an ATI 7970.


Might be a texture or object that creates a memory leak. In other words a bug no one has isolated and been able to fix yet. Maybe a custom weapon?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Might be a texture or object that creates a memory leak. In other words a bug no one has isolated and been able to fix yet. Maybe a custom weapon?


Yeah I believe it's a memory leak too, but it seems impossible to find out from what. These crashes are rare and happen randomly for me when using texture mods. I've had it in SoC Mod Pack Beta with Photorealistic Zone 2, but it never happens in the normal one with PRZ 1.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Coming back to the Zone is such an amazing feeling! This game has never failed to get me


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@BoredGunner: I'm using your mod. Everything is pretty nice except this one weird bug.Looks pretty much like black sun rays


----------



## boredgunner

^ That's normal with the Optional Sunshaft Replacers, it's why I don't use it. The sunshafts aren't really good and it replaces the shadows.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Thanks boredgunner for your quick answer. I replaced the old shader folder, however I'm having another problem. I'm seeing a big black area of shadow on my right side in certain areas. Just like the pictures below.
When I look directly, the shadow is normal:

But when I look to the other direction, the big black shadow appears:

Do I need to reconfig anything for the mod to work correctly? IIRC I've experienced this before when I was messing up with some graphical console codes. But I can't remember what it really was.


----------



## boredgunner

Enter this console command:

r2_sun_near_border = 1


----------



## neeeksta

A memory leak ay? Well at my age that isn't a surprise
But the latest error goes something like
_[183] Can't create a file that already exists_


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> A memory leak ay? Well at my age that isn't a surprise
> But the latest error goes something like
> _[183] Can't create a file that already exists_


Usually that error is a result of conflicting mods. Is that a random crash too?


----------



## neeeksta

Yup, was on the way to Agropom saw Bandidos in the distance did a quick save move a foot then all went black and the cursed cursor sat there mockingly ..but having said that I did go get the underground flood mish and buy stuff / upgrade and it all went fine, but to reiterate I only have on
this SSD CS with your mod installed as per your fine instructions.
No overclocks, on CPU or GPU am using a Logitech G35 headphone as sound, umm I have it all pretty much maxed out in the options (cept no AA) I can' think of any other description or symptoms, runs sweet and loads fast etc when it IS working


----------



## Aparition

Not sure if old... but
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images/something-about-diversity-of-suit-and-outfits



You can use hides as armor, camouflage, or to add endurance to your suit!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I don't remember seeing any deer in The Zone ever


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I don't remember seeing any deer in The Zone ever


They have flourished in the real world exclusion zone, along with all other varieties of wildlife.







I doubt they'd fare as well if there were anomalies though.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I don't remember seeing any deer in The Zone ever


They are very shy creatures in the wild. And obviously they have invisibility powers.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone believe that the zone still holds secrets such as animal testing and underground labs full of cool stuff?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone believe that the zone still holds secrets such as animal testing and underground labs full of cool stuff?


She has added more since last I looked at her first journal trip to the Zone.
http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/highres/highres.html

Still a very spooky place, even more so if you drive by yourself at night on a motorcycle through it.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't wait to go to the zone myself. I will be going in 2016.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I don't remember seeing any deer in The Zone ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have flourished in the real world exclusion zone, along with all other varieties of wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they'd fare as well if there were anomalies though.
Click to expand...

Animals have some amazing instincts, I think a lot of deer would probably be smart enough to stay away from most of the anomalies, though it might take a few generations for them to learn and breed that instinct down. But then there are worse things in the zone that are predators...

That is a cool part of Misery's features though. I'm not sure if possible but it seems kinda silly to be covering your exosuit in deer hides, we'll see


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That is a cool part of Misery's features though. I'm not sure if possible but it seems kinda silly to be covering your exosuit in deer hides, we'll see


I cover mine in tinfoil to ward off psi emissions.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

One of my lifetime goals is visiting the Zone atleast once.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> One of my lifetime goals is visiting the Zone atleast once.


Don't forget your Loner patch. Don't want the military to think you are a Freedomer.


----------



## Rhialto

Hey boredgunner, like you know I installed your pack and I wanted to know if there is anything I can do with the sky. Like I said previously, the sky looks weird in 3D, it looks like if Left & Right were inverted. Is there a way, like editing a file, that would let me change this and see if it works?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Hey boredgunner, like you know I installed your pack and I wanted to know if there is anything I can do with the sky. Like I said previously, the sky looks weird in 3D, it looks like if Left & Right were inverted. Is there a way, like editing a file, that would let me change this and see if it works?


3D Vision? Well not all games work with it properly, I don't think editing the mod would fix that.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 3D Vision? Well not all games work with it properly, I don't think editing the mod would fix that.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. works great as long as you use Static lightning but with this mod added, the sky looks weird. I thought there could be a quick way to swap L&R, sort of.


----------



## Rhialto

Are all stashes safe in this mod or I can get robbed?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Are all stashes safe in this mod or I can get robbed?


It should be safe, there's no stash robbing script. But still, I had one of my stashes disappear in the unmodded game so... be cautious I guess.


----------



## Rhialto

Damn, I'm at the Arena and I can't kill the 6 guys. I later realized I had a grenade but it doesn't really help. The problem is that even if I'm behind huge metal container, they hit me so hiding don't help that much. This is annoying.

EDIT: well, 2 rounds after my post I made it. I must have tried 40 times in all... Looks like this time my grenade caught most of them except one.

Another annoying thing is after a fight if you bleed or need heal, you must pick up everything and proceed. I thought that once the fight is over you'll get healed automatically (by the staff around, I don't know).


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Luckily we have F6/F7


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Luckily we have F6/F7


You can't imagine how many time I have reloaded... not only for the Arena but since the beginning.

One reason is probably that I never played games like Diablo in hardcore mode, where if you die, you start over. No way I could play like this. Sure the challenge is much different but that's not for me. Life's too shot.


----------



## Rhialto

I'm ready to leave the bar and visit X16... will I find/get a suit on my way? Yet I still use a merc suit which is pretty basic. IIRC there is a cross with a gas mask on it where we get a scientific suit not far from Arena. I visited it but it's empty. Maybe it will be activated later...

I just don't want to waste money on a suit then find one 15 minutes later.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I'm ready to leave the bar and visit X16... will I find/get a suit on my way? Yet I still use a merc suit which is pretty basic. IIRC there is a cross with a gas mask on it where we get a scientific suit not far from Arena. I visited it but it's empty. Maybe it will be activated later...
> 
> I just don't want to waste money on a suit then find one 15 minutes later.


Barkeep gave you a Stalker Suit when accepting the X-18 mission. There's another one in the indoor catwalk (2nd floor) in Rostok Wild Territory, where the merc snipers are. There's a Wind of Freedom suit in a truck in the Dark Valley Bandit base (inside the main building), another one in a truck in Yantar (just outside the Scientist's bunker), and another one in the Army Warehouses in one of the buildings where Skull's group is. The Wind of Freedom suit is very good, and so is the Monolith Suit inside X-18.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Misery equipment handling part 2

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images

Since there are topics that are currently only at 1/2, and won't be completed by game launch at this weekly schedule, will those topics just go un-answered? There is a whole lot of new features, and it's going to be hard to figure it out just by playing, whole aspects might be missed altogether. Maybe a PDF manual with all the weekly updates, and the ones that have yet to be covered to release with the game would be good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Misery equipment handling part 2
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/images
> 
> Since there are topics that are currently only at 1/2, and won't be completed by game launch at this weekly schedule, will those topics just go un-answered? There is a whole lot of new features, and it's going to be hard to figure it out just by playing, whole aspects might be missed altogether. Maybe a PDF manual with all the weekly updates, and the ones that have yet to be covered to release with the game would be good.


I'm fine with just getting the mod and finding out for myself in-game.


----------



## Rhialto

OMG! You have to see this!
I don't know where to start... I'm too excited. Ok, that's something I can reproduce but each time it's different... and if I can reproduce, it's because I have a save point! This mean I will be able to share it to you so you will have the chance to test, play and feel all the awesomeness by yourself!









I won't say more for now, it's late and I need to merge the video files and upload to YouTube. I think I'll go sleep for now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> OMG! You have to see this!
> I don't know where to start... I'm too excited. Ok, that's something I can reproduce but each time it's different... and if I can reproduce, it's because I have a save point! This mean I will be able to share it to you so you will have the chance to test, play and feel all the awesomeness by yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say more for now, it's late and I need to merge the video files and upload to YouTube. I think I'll go sleep for now.


Hmm... sounds like something cool happened.









Too bad it happened on a Sunday.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I'm ready to leave the bar and visit X16... will I find/get a suit on my way? Yet I still use a merc suit which is pretty basic. IIRC there is a cross with a gas mask on it where we get a scientific suit not far from Arena. I visited it but it's empty. Maybe it will be activated later...
> 
> I just don't want to waste money on a suit then find one 15 minutes later.


There's a SEVA(or Universal Protection, can't remember) suit in a house near the the pit in Wild Territory IIRC. Easily the best suit in Vanilla.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> There's a SEVA(or Universal Protection, can't remember) suit in a house near the the pit in Wild Territory IIRC. Easily the best suit in Vanilla.


That requires stash coordinates though, otherwise it doesn't spawn. The ones I listed are always there. There's also the "Healing Berrill" in Yantar close to the factory, and a normal Berrill-5M inside X-16.

I forgot if he's using SoC Mod Pack 2013 or not. Didn't I add a bunch of armors in that mod? I can't even remember lol. I must have. I probably should have made it so NPCs drop damaged armor.

- EDIT: Yes there's a lot of new armors as I thought. This is outdated though, there's even more stuff in the actual release.









Exoskeletons are my favorite, followed by the scientific Monolith suit and the scientific Freedom suit if there is one. Those are like the SEVA, but with better ballistic protection. I nerfed SSP-99M and reduced its price.


----------



## Aparition

Chainsaw?


----------



## boredgunner

I don't see a chainsaw. If you mean the thing on the bottom right, it's a minigun. I don't think I included the minigun though, since it doesn't really have a place in the Zone. If I did include it, I only included one and hid it somewhere.

I remember doing test runs in which Monolith exo troops had miniguns. It was crazy.


----------



## Aparition

Ah, it is a minigun. My picture was rather tiny, looked like a chainsaw.

Monolith with miniguns... that would be ridiculously awesome, say 1 in every 30th highly experienced Monolith had one.


----------



## BradleyW

Was anyone creped out by the Monolith on Prypyat when you find them all playing around the antenna.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Was anyone creped out by the Monolith on Prypyat when you find them all playing around the antenna.


In CoP or SoC? When I first came across it in SoC, I was puzzled. But then I got distracted by the Night Stars and other artifacts.


----------



## Rhialto

Embedded here but maybe better to watch fullscreen and you will also get the link
in the video description to download my save point. Each reload is different.


----------



## Aparition

Lol nice video. If you had jumped onto the cars and gone into the tunnel the electros would have protected you.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol nice video. If you had jumped onto the cars and gone into the tunnel the electros would have protected you.


I tried but I get killed by the electros...


----------



## boredgunner

LOL! SSP-99 is quite effective isn't it. And wow, it really hit the fan at the end. That's what happens with blowouts...

It's possible to get to the back safely, though it's tricky at first. There's also a Pellicle in there, as well as a Desert Eagle chambered for 9x39 rifle rounds lol. And more, including a special certain someone...


----------



## Aparition

Ya that whole underground little system is dedicated to our world saving hero.


----------



## neeeksta

I blew a foo foo 'Valve' when I saw the said hero!


----------



## boredgunner

Has anyone tried out Oblivion Lost Remake yet?





http://ap-pro.ru/forum/35-8912-1

I'm downloading it now. I'm expecting it to be extremely unstable, perhaps even more so than STALKERSOUP, but we'll see.


----------



## Valkayria

So I ran into this dude a few nights ago. I thought to myself, who, or what the hell is that!! Scared the crap outta me. I hightailed it out of there. This is not my video btw.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So I ran into this dude a few nights ago. I thought to myself, who, or what the hell is that!! Scared the crap outta me. I hightailed it out of there. This is not my video btw.










Love that Agroprom.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So I ran into this dude a few nights ago. I thought to myself, who, or what the hell is that!! Scared the crap outta me. I hightailed it out of there. This is not my video btw.


That is a controller







In certain mods they are using the crab-heads from Half Life 2 as the model. Also, in certain mods you'd rather run from them than shoot them, as they are very very dangerous, and specially that one that you can avoid easily.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> That is a controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In certain mods they are using the crab-heads from Half Life 2 as the model. Also, in certain mods you'd rather run from them than shoot them, as they are very very dangerous, and specially that one that you can avoid easily.


STALKER series has some of the most interesting monsters, some truly terrifying ones. They aren't usually that hard to kill if you can peak and shoot, but if you are caught in the open that can be a problem.

I expect this thread will blow up a bit once Misery starts, ya?


----------



## Aparition

Funny you say that. When stalker first released everything wasa mystery. Unique weapons like silenced rifles had to be found or stolen. No repairs or attachments outside a couple of rifles. People talkeda lot about their gear.

Be cool to see that kind of chatter again.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There's also the "Healing Berrill" in Yantar close to the factory, and a normal Berrill-5M inside X-16.


I found that one in X-16 and I'm currently using it. I bought the Exo prototype and SEVA from scientist in lab to compare them all. I then reloaded just before purchasing.  Now I'm hesitant between keeping the Berill or buy the SEVA but what is special about the Berill you're talking? If it's a tad better than my current one and it also has telepathy protection I may just got get that one instead.

Also, I see the SEVA is 50K but if I say I want to help the scientist, it drops to 25K. I see no special task added to PDA when I click to help scientist, what am I supposed to do, I don't remember if I've done that when I played it the last time. Could it be an idea to say I will help, buy the SEVA at 25K and say I'm no more interested? I can sell back for 7K what they gave me after I give them 10K for accepting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I found that one in X-16 and I'm currently using it. I bought the Exo prototype and SEVA from scientist in lab to compare them all. I then reloaded just before purchasing.  Now I'm hesitant between keeping the Berill or buy the SEVA but what is special about the Berill you're talking? If it's a tad better than my current one and it also has telepathy protection I may just got get that one instead.
> 
> Also, I see the SEVA is 50K but if I say I want to help the scientist, it drops to 25K. I see no special task added to PDA when I click to help scientist, what am I supposed to do, I don't remember if I've done that when I played it the last time. Could it be an idea to say I will help, buy the SEVA at 25K and say I'm no more interested? I can sell back for 7K what they gave me after I give them 10K for accepting.


The Berrill I mentioned is a quest-related one, that slowly increases your health when wearing it. You can get SEVAs for free too; some stashes have it (you need to get the coordinates first by checking bodies), and Sakharov will give one as a reward for a certain artifact-fetch quest (usually Moonlight).

It's actually very easy to get good armors in SoC, once you know some of the hidden ones like the ones I mentioned. Plus there's the Freedom armory; if you can hop over the guard, you can get some Guardian of Freedom suits there and more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So I ran into this dude a few nights ago. I thought to myself, who, or what the hell is that!! Scared the crap outta me. I hightailed it out of there. This is not my video btw.


Ah, you have it easy. That place is a nightmare in Oblivion Lost, or especially in SoC Mod Pack 2013. Though I was well equipped since I was still making the compilation at this point.






Controllers are just so much more difficult in those mods, and encounters with them are much more random due to the improved, more dynamic A-Life. At least you won't have to face 



 yet.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That place is a nightmare in Oblivion Lost, or especially in SoC Mod Pack 2013. Though I was well equipped since I was still making the compilation at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controllers are just so much more difficult in those mods, and encounters with them are much more random due to the improved, more dynamic A-Life. At least you won't have to face
> 
> 
> 
> yet.


I'll be downloading that mod pack. Looks very well put together! Maybe I'll even do some streaming this weekend.


----------



## boredgunner

^ It won't be compatible with your current saves, most likely. The same goes for any big mod.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ It won't be compatible with your current saves, most likely. The same goes for any big mod.


I'll start fresh.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Was anyone creped out by the Monolith on Prypyat when you find them all playing around the antenna.


Kinda, yeah, they're pretty trippy. Fun fact ... if you can get to the window above them from the outside w/o disturbing their prayer ... you can take 'em out one by one with the Vintar BC as long as you headshot them and don't miss any shots. May not work on higher difficulties cause you may not be able to one-shot 'em, but on Stalker it works. One of my fave little discoveries of the game.


----------



## Rhialto

Before going to bed yesterday evening (best moment to play, isn't?) I entered Red Forest and skipped the Brain Scorcher by taking the road to Pripyat. I didn't know if it was possible with this OL mod but I made it. Am I missing anything by skipping all the Brain Scorcher stuff?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Before going to bed yesterday evening (best moment to play, isn't?) I entered Red Forest and skipped the Brain Scorcher by taking the road to Pripyat. I didn't know if it was possible with this OL mod but I made it. Am I missing anything by skipping all the Brain Scorcher stuff?


?? I thought the path was closed until you turn off the brain scorcher.
With it on I'd expect to see a lot of zombies, monolith, and next to no stalkers. But that might not be the case if the scorcher only affects the player (story).


----------



## Rhialto

When you enter Pripyat, you get the Brain Scorsher even, like if you had turned it off. But I kept a save point before that just in case.

By the time you replied, I was able to also run Pripyat quickly all the way only killing a few here and there using a path I never tried before.

So I tried to do the same to enter the sarcophagus and by running I was able to get in quickly again killing a few here and there. I took time to pick up the Vintorez at the beginning on the corpse but it shows broken so it jams from time to time.

Now I'm in the sarcophagus but I get this brain that shows up on the screen with voices and dedoubling my vision. Is it because I only have the prototype helmet?

EDIT: with everything I encountered after a few tries, I think getting an Exo before entering there would be a good idea...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Before going to bed yesterday evening (best moment to play, isn't?) I entered Red Forest and skipped the Brain Scorcher by taking the road to Pripyat. I didn't know if it was possible with this OL mod but I made it. Am I missing anything by skipping all the Brain Scorcher stuff?


You missed one of the best quests in the game. As for the Sarcophagus, that normally happens. Psi-levels are just so high there, that level is HARD lol. Exo is a great idea. Also it seems like you're going to get one of the five bad endings. You might be amused by them.


----------



## Aparition

Ya, you have to ask the right question.
I don't want to give away the sequence.


----------



## Rhialto

I may also not be able to open the final door... but there is my old trick I will try if it happens.






At that time I had no account on YT. Someone took it from the old ZSG and uploaded it to YT.

I have a save point just before skipping the Brain Scorcher so later I may reload it and do differently.


----------



## Valkayria

Got boredgunner's mod installed. Great work man. Now it's time to play.


----------



## Aparition

My gpu rma is returned sometime this coming Wednesday I can finally get back to stalker. It's been like a month.


----------



## Valkayria

What they give you? Same card or 500 series?


----------



## Aparition

Hmm the tracking number lists a gtx470sc.
Maybe they fixed it.
A 5 series would have been nice for the lower power but I'm happy if I get another 470.
I'm saving for a 780 anyways.


----------



## BradleyW

Did anyone find that C-conciousness hologram on Stalker 1 which tells you the real story of stalker? Also, who is that guy and what does that guy say as you make your way to the wish granter?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did anyone find that C-Sec hologram on Stalker 1 which tells you the real story of stalker? Also, who is that guy and what does that guy say as you make your way to the wish granter?


I'm fairly certain it's the C-Consciousness speaking in Ukrainian (possibly Russian, I've seen both claimed). No idea what it is saying though.

Edit: Here we go:






Quote:


> Here's a translation of what the sarcophagus is saying (repeating the same statements over and over):
> "The time has come; I can see your secret wish."
> "Human, you're at the end of the road, walk towards me."
> "Your road is ending, walk towards me."
> "You will get what you deserve."
> "Only one (wish) will be granted."
> "Your wish will be granted soon, walk towards me."
> "Your goal is right here, walk﻿ towards me."


So presumably it's the Wish Granter, though that may just be a fictional construct of the C-Consciousness to distract any stalkers away from the truth of the Sarcophagus.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did anyone find that C-Sec hologram on Stalker 1 which tells you the real story of stalker? Also, who is that guy and what does that guy say as you make your way to the wish granter?


C-Consciousness. C-Sec doesn't have the balls to set foot in the Zone, they'll keep slacking off on the Citadel.









He represents the C-Consciousness. I assume he is the avatar of all seven volunteers. It's not made clear whether or not he's responsible for the voices you hear in the Sarcophagus. As for a translation, I found one before but I forgot where. If I recall correctly it was just the expected brainwashing lingo to get you to reach the Wish Granter.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

More minor additions. They just keep coming.


----------



## neeeksta

This world is full of religious nuts, might as well have 'em in the zone









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



SGM2 (that mod which is the bomb) has this explosive little feature.


----------



## Aparition

I think a few mods have this type of wounded stalker.
It will be interesting to see how misery does it.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

I can't wait for the next version of OGSE, with new maps and such. It will probably need a lot of tweaking though. The current one has a lot of nice features and great potential, but a lot of problems as well, including some game-breaking bugs.

The atmosphere is also just bad; it's like always oversaturated and even playing with the settings doesn't fix it. If I recall correctly; to fix this, you have to remove the sky textures or use new ones.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

^ LURK should cure most of the sound issues. I'll probably snag the weapon sounds from LURK and use them in Lost Alpha.


----------



## Aparition

OGSE is the mod where they implemented much better follower AI?
So you can roam with a buddy.

When is the next version expected to be released? I just could not get into the mod when I first tried it. Maybe it was the sky or I had several crashes, I don't remember but it was hard to come back to.


----------



## cdoublejj

I just started stalker again this time i actually understand what's going on, however i spend most of my time killing bandits and selling their loot and saving my money for really good upgrades. i'm still early on in the game i haven't raided that research facility yet, just defended the junk yard and the 3-4 dudes in the back of the hangar and looted the near by places and sold most of the artifacts i found. So far i have bought upgraded Armour.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> OGSE is the mod where they implemented much better follower AI?
> So you can roam with a buddy.
> 
> When is the next version expected to be released? I just could not get into the mod when I first tried it. Maybe it was the sky or I had several crashes, I don't remember but it was hard to come back to.


Late 2013 iirc :/ But development is going steady


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Late 2013 iirc :/ But development is going steady


Thanks
That actually might come at a good time. Misery is going to command the mod scene for a while.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm getting so impatient for Misery, it's unreal. I want my first playthrough CoP to be a great one, and after using Bored Gunner's Mod pack on SoC, I don't think stock CoP will cut it. Only a couple more weeks...a couple long, long weeks...


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm getting so impatient for Misery, it's unreal. I want my first playthrough CoP to be a great one, and after using Bored Gunner's Mod pack on SoC, I don't think stock CoP will cut it. Only a couple more weeks...a couple long, long weeks...


16 days man







just 2 days and 2 weeks ahead!


----------



## Aparition

I've planned it well.
My GPU comes back from RMA ~this wednesday.
Enough time to test and either shout in joy or cry is despair.
Once Misery 2 comes out I'll be on a short vacation to the beach.
Enough time to let the masses cloud the servers and fix any unexpected bugs that pop up.
So when I get back I should have the perfect return to the zone.

Unless my GPU comes back still dead. In which case I'll be at the beach


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## TFL Replica

Misery 2. So near and yet so far. I'll probably wait until after it gets its first patch.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has been posting quite interesting stuff for a while. Any idea who's the community manager now that Joe has joined Survarium?
Quote:


> Call of Pripyat Tip: The Vault Door to the secret lab underneath the Iron Forest is normally opened with a key card after going to Pripyat. However at the beginning of the Game in Zaton, repeated trips to visit it sometimes find it cracked open. Eventually it may be wide enough to enter early. You can loot all the supplies as long as you don't touch the Document in there without hurting your Game. This enables you to get the Eliminator shotgun early without having to pay Nimble or wait until you get to Jupiter. This may take some time and effort.


Quote:


> Shadow of Chernobyl Tip: Once you get the military documents in the Agroprom, the Duty gate in Garbage to Rostok is opened. This means Wolf leaves the Cordon and travels north to the Army Warehouses. Prior to going to the Agroprom, if you take the "Destroy the boar lair" or the "Destroy the mutants at the farm" jobs from Wolf, you can use your PDA to track his travel and even catch up to him. You must be quick to do this as you only have 24 hours once you accept Wolf's jobs and when the time expires your PDA will no longer track him.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks zinfinion and boredgunner for the info!!


----------



## Valkayria

I got a long way to go before I even smell Misery 2. I just started the series.


----------



## Rhialto

Well, tonight I reached the last portal that usually complete the game but I was instead teleported on the ground near a wagon and a controller.

No idea where to go.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Well, tonight I reached the last portal that usually complete the game but I was instead teleported on the ground near a wagon and a controller.
> 
> No idea where to go.


You should get the ending cutscene after going through the last portal, unless you accidentally skipped it. Then you're put back in the CNPP where you are now, to resume free roam.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You should get the ending cutscene after going through the last portal, unless you accidentally skipped it. Then you're put back in the CNPP where you are now, to resume free roam.


I don't get the ending... I have a save point before and reloaded it and each time I jump in the portal I land in the CNPP. Oh well.

Is the free roam limited to CNPP?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I don't get the ending... I have a save point before and reloaded it and each time I jump in the portal I land in the CNPP. Oh well.
> 
> Is the free roam limited to CNPP?


Nope you get to go everywhere.


----------



## prongs

i am playing vanilla cop. i am ready to go to the pripyat underpass. but i wanted to know if there is another suit like the SEVA which will allow me to go under but with night vision. also, what is this mission where i have to find stalkers and take their svarog(exp.) detector so they cant find artifacts for beard? where do i find them?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> i am playing vanilla cop. i am ready to go to the pripyat underpass. but i wanted to know if there is another suit like the SEVA which will allow me to go under but with night vision. also, what is this mission where i have to find stalkers and take their svarog(exp.) detector so they cant find artifacts for beard? where do i find them?


Only the SEVA Suit will work in Pripyat Underground, but you can bring another one. Once you get into the underpass, you can just switch into that other suit if you want. Can't help you regarding that other mission though, sorry. I haven't played in a long time.


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Only the SEVA Suit will work in Pripyat Underground, but you can bring another one. Once you get into the underpass, you can just switch into that other suit if you want. Can't help you regarding that other mission though, sorry. I haven't played in a long time.


yes but there are other versions of the SEVA like the one Zulu wears which is the DUTY one. how do i get the SEVA type duty or freedom suits?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> yes but there are other versions of the SEVA like the one Zulu wears which is the DUTY one. how do i get the SEVA type duty or freedom suits?


They're not available to the player in the unmodded game unfortunately.


----------



## edalbkrad

any news about stalker 2?
im about to finish metro last light,
it makes me sad that i'll have nothing to look forward to afterwards


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> any news about stalker 2?
> im about to finish metro last light,
> it makes me sad that i'll have nothing to look forward to afterwards


Nope, it's still dead in the water. Lost Alpha will most likely be sold as an official game though, and it will be vastly superior to all three S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. Not much news on that, they update monthly so give it a week or two. And Misery 2.0 comes out in four days....


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Misery 2.0 in four days

*Misery 2.0 in four days*

*Misery 2.0 in four days*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Misery 2.0 in four days
> 
> *Misery 2.0 in four days*
> 
> *Misery 2.0 in four days*


These past few weeks leading up to Misery 2.0 have been, well, miserable lol Even 4 days seems like forever at this point


----------



## TFL Replica

So much hype!


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope, it's still dead in the water. Lost Alpha will most likely be sold as an official game though, and it will be vastly superior to all three S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. Not much news on that, they update monthly so give it a week or two. And Misery 2.0 comes out in four days....


Been reading the info on lost alpha.
maps must be huge if their are drivable cars, what do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Misery 2.0 in four days
> *Misery 2.0 in four days*
> *Misery 2.0 in four days*


is that for Call of Pripyat only?
Im gonna replay the series again from the first game.
So ill use STALKER complete and Clear Sky complete for the first two games,
then use Misery for the Call of Pripyat part?
or would you suggest something else for SOC and CS?

I still remember the first time I played SOC with my Geforce 6600 lol.
This will be my 4th play through I think


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So much hype!


I'm just impatient because I've yet to play CoP. My first playthrough of SoC was using boredgunner's modpack, and I've been impatiently waiting ever since.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> Been reading the info on lost alpha.
> maps must be huge if their are drivable cars, what do you think?


Oh yeah, they will be MUCH bigger and much more detailed. You might want to try this, it will give you an idea on LA's scale, but LA will be much bigger.

http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker-build-1935

It's highly unstable. Here's an overview of it:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> is that for Call of Pripyat only?
> Im gonna replay the series again from the first game.
> So ill use STALKER complete and Clear Sky complete for the first two games,
> then use Misery for the Call of Pripyat part?
> or would you suggest something else for SOC and CS?
> 
> I still remember the first time I played SOC with my Geforce 6600 lol.
> This will be my 4th play through I think


Yeah Misery is only for CoP. I don't recommend Complete, since they all make the game too easy and don't add much. This is much better:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

Though I've gotten reports from AMD users about bad performance. If it does run poorly, you can try disabling some of the shader effects, or just try L.U.R.K., Autumn Aurora, or Old Good Stalker Evolution instead. And for Clear Sky I recommend this:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012

Misery is the way to go for CoP. Only four days...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm just impatient because I've yet to play CoP. My first playthrough of SoC was using boredgunner's modpack, and I've been impatiently waiting ever since.


Vanilla CoP isn't too bad actually. I guess it's worth the wait, if you don't have the free time for two CoP playthroughs.


----------



## Aparition

The only mod to play pure vanilla is a sound mod for the aksu. Otherwise it sounds super terrible horrible bad.


----------



## Aparition

Boredgunner I just got myself a 780 so I'll be playing your mod now for SOC.















What was the AA settings you recommended again?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Boredgunner I just got myself a 780 so I'll be playing your mod now for SOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the AA settings you recommended again?


Nice! But AA in Shadow of Chernobyl is just... lacking, no matter what settings you use, and it always kills performance. This is due to the deferred shading or lighting that X-ray engine uses. DX11 really helps with AA as seen in CoP, but unfortunately SoC doesn't have that.

I seem to recall SGSSAA working somewhat in SoC, but my system couldn't handle it. So it's worth a try I suppose. Start with 2x SGSSAA, which is described here. I wouldn't expect to maintain 60 FPS.

For what it's worth, I've found OGSSAA to be the sweet spot in CoP. Disabling in-game AA and instead overriding with 4xS and 2x transparency supersampling looks great, and isn't too taxing. I've only tested this in SGM 2.2 which includes AtmosFear 3, Absolute Nature 3, and texture packs.


----------



## Aparition

Cool.

Just a question though. I'm a little ways into your mod and Sids prices for items are odd. I have a Stalker Mk2 and a Stalker suit, the Mk2 is 15k Less than the stalker suit which is blue. The raincoat is more than the MK2?

Just checking that I have installed the mod correctly... although I'm not sure what could of messed it up as I deleted the previous gamedata folder.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Just a question though. I'm a little ways into your mod and Sids prices for items are odd. I have a Stalker Mk2 and a Stalker suit, the Mk2 is 15k Less than the stalker suit which is blue. The raincoat is more than the MK2?
> 
> Just checking that I have installed the mod correctly... although I'm not sure what could of messed it up as I deleted the previous gamedata folder.


I'm sure it is installed correctly, or else there'd be much more serious issues. I'll look into pricing, I think Sidorovich has been drinking too much again.


----------



## Aparition

Haha nice. Should make that a feature. Give him booze and prices get lucky randomly on items.


----------



## XKaan

Just bought COP on Steam for $5...cool game.

Now I'm ready for the Misery 2.0 mod on the 30th


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah these games are 75% off on Steam. Go for them if you don't have them already.


----------



## XKaan

Somewhat related - Survarium is looking better and better as they release more info. I signed up for the Alpha, but no news yet.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Though I've gotten reports from AMD users about bad performance.


I have an ATI 7970 and I am just about finz with SHoC with your fine compilation boredArnie - and apart from some random flickering it's been a real treat!
So much fun, some of the blowouts have come at intense moments
those rascally burers turning up everywhere
all sorts of neat and weird AI stuff to watch
neat text stuff in the PDA to read,
So while everyones been pining for Misery I have been in the zone in the zone


----------



## Aparition

Ya I have some random flickering from lighting as well but it isn't game breaking just every once in a while the distant areas might geta flicker. And the grass is crazy. I can't see dogs until I hear them or they are biting my ass.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Somewhat related - Survarium is looking better and better as they release more info. I signed up for the Alpha, but no news yet.


After reading the last few pages regarding the stalker 2 questions i was going to mention Survarium. Its definitely looking quite good so far, and like you i cant wait to try the alpha/beta builds


----------



## Aparition

I tightened up the Nvidia driver settings for Stalker that seems to have removed the random flickering, basically everything on as high quality as possible.

3770k @ 4.6
GTX 780
2133 ram

...34 FPS...









This is with Boredgunners 2013 mod compile. Everything maxed out graphics wise.
I think it is the shadow grass option, that is a lot of shadows!


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh yeah, they will be MUCH bigger and much more detailed. You might want to try this, it will give you an idea on LA's scale, but LA will be much bigger.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker-build-1935
> 
> It's highly unstable. Here's an overview of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Misery is only for CoP. I don't recommend Complete, since they all make the game too easy and don't add much. This is much better:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2
> 
> Though I've gotten reports from AMD users about bad performance. If it does run poorly, you can try disabling some of the shader effects, or just try L.U.R.K., Autumn Aurora, or Old Good Stalker Evolution instead. And for Clear Sky I recommend this:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012
> 
> Misery is the way to go for CoP. Only four days...


thanks, im gonna give these a try.
I just noticed these were made by you right?

How are the weapons? I liked the weapon damage from Complete mod.
Vanilla was just impossible when you had to empty an entire clip to kill a dog.


----------



## Aparition

Another shot
This time 84 FPS









Weapon damage is great. Boars are mean suckers too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> thanks, im gonna give these a try.
> I just noticed these were made by you right?
> 
> How are the weapons? I liked the weapon damage from Complete mod.
> Vanilla was just impossible when you had to empty an entire clip to kill a dog.


Weapon damage is meant to be realistic. Everything except for the toughest mutants die more quickly, including you. Dogs and cats die in only a few shots.


----------



## Aparition

Ya but they also move a lot faster and are harder to see with full grass. Makes for some tense sudden fights.


----------



## Aparition

I just set SoC up with SGSAA using Inspector.








I think it made a good bit of difference!
x4 brought my 780 to its knees... 17 fps.
x2 seems to be very playable ~40 fps when viewing distances that span across the Cordon. Inside I get +60 fps.

But just wow... the difference is very evident.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just set SoC up with SGSAA using Inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it made a good bit of difference!
> x4 brought my 780 to its knees... 17 fps.
> x2 seems to be very playable ~40 fps when viewing distances that span across the Cordon. Inside I get +60 fps.
> 
> But just wow... the difference is very evident.


Yeah 2x brought me down to 20-30 FPS outdoors at 1080p. Oh well, I'm pretty much done with SoC aside from mod testing and developing patches. Once Lost Alpha comes out... and they are upgrading the engine. Hopefully LA runs in DX11 like CoP, so I can get good AA and good performance.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Misery 2.0 full features list:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/features/features-version-20

edit: the QR system stuck out for me too. Was really looking forward to that. I guess they need time to finish bugfixing it, and by leaving it out of 2.0(.0) was the only way to make the July release date.


----------



## Valkayria

So I finally get through Agroprom. I reached the surface only to get blasted on by many enemies. I cowardly hid in the corner of the first building with my flashlight off and picked them off as they entered. Made my way into the building shot a few, stole the documents and headed to the barkeep. That was a rough journey. I needed sleep, had no health packs and was lacking in the ammo department.I enter the garbage only to get ambushed by a pack of beasts nearly escaping with my life.I finally made it. I rested, turned over the breifcase then got the mission from the barkeep. I throw on my stalker suit. I started to make my way out camp and...semi auto rounds in my chest *dead*. Never saved my progress along the way. Thank god for autosave. I love this game!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So I finally get through Agroprom. I reached the surface only to get blasted on by many enemies. I cowardly hid in the corner of the first building with my flashlight off and picked them off as they entered. Made my way into the building shot a few, stole the documents and headed to the barkeep. That was a rough journey. I needed sleep, had no health packs and was lacking in the ammo department.I enter the garbage only to get ambushed by a pack of beasts nearly escaping with my life.I finally made it. I rested, turned over the breifcase then got the mission from the barkeep. I throw on my stalker suit. I started to make my way out camp and...semi auto rounds in my chest *dead*. Never saved my progress along the way. Thank god for autosave. I love this game!


F5 for the win.


----------



## TFL Replica

Stalker is pretty much the only FPS series to ever make me forget to save.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> F5 for the win.


Indeed my friend. Indeed.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I cowardly hid in the corner of the first building with my flashlight off and picked them off as they entered. Made my way into the building shot a few, stole the documents and headed to the barkeep.


Is it just me, OR EVERYONE DOES THAT? Even I have done it that way every single playthrough.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Is it just me, OR EVERYONE DOES THAT? Even I have done it that way every single playthrough.


I go on the rooftop of the building that becomes the Inquisitor's zoo in Clear Sky, and pick people off.


----------



## RuneDunes

SweetFX with ATF... yummy


----------



## Aparition

Is that clear sky or cop sgm mod?
Looks great.


----------



## RuneDunes

It's CoP SGM 2.2.

I always thought CS had better graphics, so I'm going to give SweetFX a try on it later.


----------



## kirbyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> It's CoP SGM 2.2.
> 
> I always thought CS had better graphics, so I'm going to give SweetFX a try on it later.


On the subject of SGM mod 2.2. You know where I can find the basic toolset in Zaton? I've been trying to find it for a while and the tips from NPCs aren't getting me anywhere.


----------



## RuneDunes

I don't know if it the location is different in SGM 2.2, I haven't looked for it yet, but in vanilla it should be in the sawmill. Try looking there.

here's some Clear Sky pictures at the swamps. Looks the same, but it looks less appealing as the season is autumn and my grass draw distance is default, compared to 500 in CoP. Using AtmosFear and SweetFX.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirbyboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> It's CoP SGM 2.2.
> 
> I always thought CS had better graphics, so I'm going to give SweetFX a try on it later.
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of SGM mod 2.2. You know where I can find the basic toolset in Zaton? I've been trying to find it for a while and the tips from NPCs aren't getting me anywhere.
Click to expand...

They aren't the same as vanilla locations. If you wanna "cheat" just buy all the locations from Owl, and then quickload


----------



## neeeksta

Glorious pix RuneDunes, seeing that Clear blue Sky makes me sad the Misery will be miserable (cloudy/rain)
Quote:


> Is it just me, OR EVERYONE DOES THAT? Even I have done it that way every single playthrough.


With patience and plenty of F5 you can vary it, I 'did' fall into that hide-in-building trick but decided to make a mini game of it by approaching from different angles and like BoredArnie says you can get up on a building and pick em off. Although for the most part in Stalker NPC do not climb ladders they do go up stairs.
Seems to depend on the Mod and the AI how aggressive they are in hunting ya down.
What I would LOVE to see is the ol' flashlight as an indicator of how they can see you and vicee vercee .. although I spose NV does put the kaibosh on that one.


----------



## MaxFTW

ROTT and Misery 2.0 tomorrow


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> ROTT and Misery 2.0 tomorrow


Damn, thought it was today.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I don't know if it the location is different in SGM 2.2, I haven't looked for it yet, but in vanilla it should be in the sawmill. Try looking there.
> 
> here's some Clear Sky pictures at the swamps. Looks the same, but it looks less appealing as the season is autumn and my grass draw distance is default, compared to 500 in CoP. Using AtmosFear and SweetFX.


the shots look amazing, but isnt it hard to spot mutants with shadows that dark?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> the shots look amazing, but isnt it hard to spot mutants with shadows that dark?


I make brightness -1 and contrast +1 from default settings.
Really brings out the darkness while making light sources useful.

Playing it so you can see is easy mode


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> the shots look amazing, but isnt it hard to spot mutants with shadows that dark?


SweetFX makes it pretty dark, so I use -1 contrast, +1 brightness and gamma. It's still a bit darker than Vanilla, but it's perfect. But yeah, when it isn't daytime, the shadows do make it a little harder to spot out stuff, the Swamps isn't very open so there's going to be a lot of dark shadows.


----------



## Aparition

I think each persons monitor settings are factoring in here. The image I just posted is very dark on my laptop, but on my gaming monitor it is much brighter. I thought my gaming monitor was configured correctly for accurate color settings, oh well.

The dark makes monsters much more fun though. As now all you see are the gleaming eyes of the pseudodog charging you from beneath all the grass!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *I think each persons monitor settings are factoring in here*. The image I just posted is very dark on my laptop, but on my gaming monitor it is much brighter. I thought my gaming monitor was configured correctly for accurate color settings, oh well.
> 
> The dark makes monsters much more fun though. As now all you see are the gleaming eyes of the pseudodog charging you from beneath all the grass!


Yup, I also have to adjust brightness, gamma, and contrast, and while it looks perfect on my monitor, it doesn't appear that way on others. And nice picture haha, tall grass really makes the game a lot more hectic and frantic. You can never see where those things are coming from.


----------



## Aparition

One thing I noticed about the xray engine is that for screenshots and movies it takes your desktop color settings instead of the game settings. Any way to change that?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> One thing I noticed about the xray engine is that for screenshots and movies it takes your desktop color settings instead of the game settings. Any way to change that?


I noticed that too. I have three things taking screenshots for me: the game itself, Steam, and Dxtory. I just hope that one of them keeps the game settings. Apparently one of them does, but I forgot which one.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think each persons monitor settings are factoring in here. The image I just posted is very dark on my laptop, but on my gaming monitor it is much brighter. I thought my gaming monitor was configured correctly for accurate color settings, oh well.
> 
> The dark makes monsters much more fun though. As now all you see are the gleaming eyes of the pseudodog charging you from beneath all the grass!


I kinda prefer having more daylight.
I breathe a sigh of relief when I see the sun coming up when travelling near bloodsucker lairs.
Also why my suit only has compass endurance artifacts, so I can run from town to town without getting caught by those dogs.
walking alone really creeps me out.


----------



## boredgunner

Will be doing Recon this time. I chose Sniper in 1.2. I don't like how Snipers are the best with shotguns lol.


----------



## XKaan

Def jacked up for this!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

When I saw the 1 update message on my moddb homepage I thought "THIS IS IT!".









What's the time of release?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> When I saw the 1 update message on my moddb homepage I thought "THIS IS IT!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the time of release?


They have a timer on the main page. It's currently at 10 hours and 30 minutes. The mod should hopefully become available around that time. I hope they have a torrent, because it's #1 on moddb and it will be impossible to download conventionally.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Oh. Never actually noticed the timer despite countless visits.


----------



## marmagas

So the timer ended....so now what???
Found it!!!!!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

http://www.miserymod.com/?page_id=799


----------



## Aparition

Apparently there was a download button at one time.

^ Just saw that link.
Oh man the site is totally bogged down


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Meh. No torrent. Dropbox, Google Drive links are unusable now.

I hope someone creates a torrent.


----------



## Aparition

M$ drive is working, but only Part 1.
Waiting on Part 2










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=3283EAEC309F70FB&authkey=%21AFJGx6qjj2kxP-Y


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Torrent is up.


----------



## kirbyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They aren't the same as vanilla locations. If you wanna "cheat" just buy all the locations from Owl, and then quickload


Alright, thanks man! Also, downloading Misery right now, can't wait to finally play this game and get my ass kicked by the Zone. But thank god for quick-saves right?


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm going to wait for the downloading frenzy to die down. It's not like they can run out of copies or anything.


----------



## MaxFTW

DW i got ROTT to play anyway :3


----------



## XKaan

Decent speed on the torrents....

Playing as soon as I get home.


----------



## boredgunner

Torrent is really slow for me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm going to wait for the downloading frenzy to die down. It's not like they can run out of copies or anything.


lol.. I foresee a thread explosion for a few weeks/months now...









Sniper seems to be most balanced and all around effective character according to those stats. I like how they balanced the classes this time, Misery 1.0 had far less things to consider across the 3 choices. I chose Assaulter then because I'm a massive pack rat and need so much carrying capacity... but I will entertain all 3 choices this time.

I just started SGM a few days ago, picking up on my end-game save. I actually just tried the RPG for the first time.. ridiculously powerful. I came upon a resting group of Alpha Squad members, about 7 in the pile. 3 were huddled together and 4 were huddled nearby about 15m away from them. So I figured I would take out the 3 close to each other, for guaranteed kill since I didn't know how well RPG worked. Shot 1 round out there, ended up killing everyone lol. According to the stats, damage is at 300, for comparison the Gauss rifle is at 200 or 250 damage IIRC, so the RPG is basically like a sniper rifle shooting F1 grenades...

Going to try and do some more faction missions at least with SGM, then Misery a bit later


----------



## jmcosta

something is wrong with my game


----------



## Aparition

Woot just nabbed part 2









Love my work connection. 1.4GB pshhh 6 minutes.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

OK guys, what am I doing with the texture folder in part 2? Where do I put it? The gamedata folder?


----------



## Aparition

You are supposed to merge the two folders together. So extract both then combine.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You are supposed to merge the two folders together. So extract both then combine.


Must not have been paying attention or something, thanks


----------



## Aparition




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not sure if it's right or not, but I tried doing as you said, and it was still saying under 2 GB required for install...tried to put it inside "data", same thing, but if I put "textures" from part 2 in the "gamedata" folder from part 1, and then try to install, it reads over 5 GB required for install. So I think "gamedata" is where it wants it put? I just don't want to start playing and not notice the textures, since I never really played vanilla COP much more then a couple minutes.


----------



## Aparition

I've not had a chance to install it myself.
But textures should go in the Gamedata folder.

then use the installer to install the mod.

You then need to run as Admin per the ReadMe.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've not had a chance to install it myself.
> But textures should go in the Gamedata folder.
> 
> then use the installer to install the mod.
> 
> You then need to run as Admin per the ReadMe.


Yeah, just double checked, and the textures don't go anywhere if they are not placed in the "gamedata" folder of part 1 prior to install. All good now, and yeah, I caught the Admin part.


----------



## XKaan

People that are currently playing are saying it is quite impressive but absolutely unforgiving when it comes to difficulty. (Which we expected)


----------



## mechtech

Does anyone know how to change the FOV for Misery? I chose an FOV that was too high during install.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

It's spectacular







But yeah, definitely tough...



Minutes in and first blow out already.


----------



## Aparition

I don't know about changing fov in misery as it touches so much is be scared of using the fov tool


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechtech*
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the FOV for Misery? I chose an FOV that was too high during install.


I as well... scoffed at anything less than 90 but it the readme dictates 83 for a 16:9 monitor.

I unistalled-reinstalled to change FOV.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechtech*
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the FOV for Misery? I chose an FOV that was too high during install.


I think you have to reinstall. I want to do that too, but it isn't worth it right now. I chose 75, which is the default in CoP, but it's a lot more zoomed out than the vanilla game. The second lowest option should be best for me.


----------



## Aparition

How zoomed out is it for the 83fov?

I only like it a Little extended from vanilla.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How zoomed out is it for the 83fov?
> 
> I only like it a Little extended from vanilla.


Same here. Looking for that sweet spot, think its 65-70?

How did any sniper make it past the dogs at the beginning of game?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How zoomed out is it for the 83fov?
> 
> I only like it a Little extended from vanilla.


In the Read Me file, 83' is recommended for 16:9/1920x 1080 which is what mine is.

"Choose your FOV (Field of View). 83' is recommended for 16:9 monitor formats.
Below 83' is recommended for 4:3 monitor formats."

At 83' fov.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/xrEngine2013-07-3118-35-58-32_zpsb5e0e979.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/xrEngine2013-07-3118-32-35-43_zpsc7832cdd.png.html


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Same here. Looking for that sweet spot, think its 65-70?
> 
> How did any sniper make it past the dogs at the beginning of game?


I didn't even encounter them after my first few tries...but the ones I have dealt with weren't too bad if you use the shotgun.


----------



## MaxFTW

For some reason my CoP wont load up now









Installed the mod, played about 30mins and then done other things, Now i cant even boot the game


----------



## Rhialto

Misery 2.0 bug on initial screen, anyone else?



Then when I want to select the class, I get this black screen where you can partially see only the words:



I installed with the installer and all went fine.


----------



## Rhialto

*misery_options.ini*

[settings]
hardcore_ai_aim = true
upd_battery_drain = true
infinite_npc_primary_ammo = true
safe_cover_notification = false
dynamic_helmet_hud = true

I wonder if one find it too hard, will changing _hardcore_ai_aim = true_ to false help?

_infinite_npc_primary_ammo = true_ to make NPC never run out of gun ammo while WE can run out of ammo? Unfair... why not have some situations where we cover until they run out of ammo then run after him with our knife!


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Misery 2.0 bug on initial screen, anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Then when I want to select the class, I get this black screen where you can partially see only the words:
> 
> 
> 
> I installed with the installer and all went fine.


i had that problem ,move the texture folder to Stalker Call of Pripyat\gamedata


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Misery 2.0 bug on initial screen, anyone else?
> 
> Then when I want to select the class, I get this black screen where you can partially see only the words:
> 
> I installed with the installer and all went fine.


Are you running the game with administrator privileges?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i had that problem ,move the texture folder to Stalker Call of Pripyat\gamedata


That fixed it, thanks! Looks like the installer is not up to the task... I had both *data* and *textures* folder at the same level as the installer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Are you running the game with administrator privileges?


No, I run it from Steam.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> *misery_options.ini*
> 
> [settings]
> hardcore_ai_aim = true
> upd_battery_drain = true
> infinite_npc_primary_ammo = true
> safe_cover_notification = false
> dynamic_helmet_hud = true
> 
> I wonder if one find it too hard, will changing _hardcore_ai_aim = true_ to false help?
> 
> _infinite_npc_primary_ammo = true_ to make NPC never run out of gun ammo while WE can run out of ammo? Unfair... why not have some situations where we cover until they run out of ammo then run after him with our knife!


I don't think I've ever come across a singleplayer FPS game where the enemies can run out of ammo. It seems unfair, but it's important to remember that enemies in FPS games are not smart enough to conserve ammo. Tricking them into wasting their ammo would be too easy.


----------



## Rhialto

There is flashlight fix already if needed.

Well, I installed it and it's the same thing, I press L and only see a quick white flash. If I press O it works thought...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> There is flashlight fix already if needed.
> 
> Well, I installed it and it's the same thing, I press L and only see a quick white flash. If I press O it works thought...


Yeah that's normal. The wind up flashlight goes in detector slot. Knives and binocs go in normal weapon slots. They limited the amount of stuff you can carry.

I got a video of my opening of the game, choosing Recon and The Black Road. Took me three tries to get out of here alive lol.


----------



## youpekkad

This mod seems like pretty demanding, I thought I can just max everything no problems, but I got like 40-60fps, lowered AA to 2x, bit better but still not solid 60, what settings you are using? VRAM-usage was 1500-1600MB.

Also, I know Stalker-games stutter a bit, but I got huge pauses few times which didnt happen previously when I played CoP (well, they did when I ran out of VRAM with my old GTX560ti 1GB...) but there is no way I run out of VRAM this time. Any fix for this or is it just something that you have to live with?


----------



## Aparition

I got everything all set up!
Set x2 AA supersampling with Inspector, went right for some awesome AA.

... the first thing I get


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I got everything all set up!
> Set x2 AA supersampling with Inspector, went right for some awesome AA.
> 
> ... the first thing I get
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Flashlight fix:

http://www.miserymod.com/?slider=slide-3-support-mod-dev


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> People that are currently playing are saying it is quite impressive but absolutely unforgiving when it comes to difficulty. (Which we expected)


I expect to be killed in 1 or 2 shots from a rifle to begin with, mutants will probably be 1 hit for anything higher than a dog/fleshy starting out. I remember the bandit jacket from the first mod, many deaths indeed. Now get out their and "Beta" test this for me Stalkers.


----------



## thanos999

just noticed this so ive started downloading misery 2 im receiving a new gpu tomorrow so i will try and run some benchmarks to compare the old and new card on it


----------



## Aparition

OMG so I started as Recon and Black Road. Woke up to zombies... knifed one then RAN FOR MY LIFE.
Found a camp with some duty looking guys chatting. They didn't want to help me.

Found my way to the Ship.
Stuck my head out of the upper deck door... then BAM headshot...










So far after the flashlight fix my only issue is that some item descriptions are off the screen on the side.
I'm on fov 83 as suggested. I wonder if it is a fov issue


----------



## XKaan

Yeah this is hard as hell! Died a number of times just trying to get to the ship!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> OMG so I started as Recon and Black Road. Woke up to zombies... knifed one then RAN FOR MY LIFE.
> Found a camp with some duty looking guys chatting. They didn't want to help me.
> 
> Found my way to the Ship.
> Stuck my head out of the upper deck door... then BAM headshot...


Haha, I also started as Recon and Black Road. Took me three tries to get to the Skadovsk.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I just have a blueish purplish screen when I get in game. Left click makes shooty sounds, but nothing changes on the screen. Can switch to grenades, pull my mouse down (as though I were aiming down), pull pin and blow myself up, and in third person death cam everything is mostly alright. Removed everything from STALKER folder and reinstalled COP then Misery, same thing. Did textures and admin as advised. Halp???


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Installed the mod & the flashlight fix & it ran straight away.

Running at 60 FPS at default settings at 1600x900.

Decided to try the Black Road. It spawned me at the sawmill at night in a room surrounded by Zombies. NOPE.AVI

Started the normal mode & walked towards the ship only to find a tons of Dogs near the water. Found a high rock by the water & waited until A group of 3 Loners showed up; they killed the dogs(surprisingly). Tried talking to them but they suddenly went into attack mode & the screen went blue. Taken by the zone.

Loaded up the quicksave & bolted towards the ship. Reached & hard saved. This is gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## neeeksta

What an orgy of comments over at the Misery Moddb page!
One interesting comment which was actually constructive was "more footage of gameplay less Photoshop magic".
I was thinking in weeks gone by about being human and being hyped, and also wanting perfection,
It's so easy to imagine greenhorns getting amped like they were in for Half Life 3 .. then hitting the wall with the gnarly Stalker difficulty that we all know, love and crave.

Waiting for the torrent to d/l for me was a mini patience game in itself LOL.. finally I got it off to get miserable right now








Still not sure what class to pick, although I might start all three and black road just to see.


----------



## neeeksta

Oops I see this in their FAQ
Quote:


> Do not use quicksave/loading only regular saves


Anyone had any problems?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Why do the Loners near the crane in Zaton open fire whenever I approach then. I haven't killed anyone yet & have done no missions.









Edit: Looks like a bug to me. Random neutral guys getting hostile whenever I take out my weapon, even if I'm far away. Also, enemies taking 2 headshots is not fun at all. Balance is worse in 2.0 than the original Misery.

Other than that, tons of good stuff too. Sound, UI, Visuals. This has gotta be the creepiest Call of Pripyat.


----------



## jmcosta

anyone knows how to fix the damn freezes? (i think it's the ram ,when it reaches the limit 2gb[32 bits] it stops like out of memory)


----------



## Aparition

The memory issue... You are running on a 2gb 32bit system?
It sounds like your page file is being hit up hard. The custom atmosphere 3 and massive textures are probably too much for your system.

Try dropping vision distance to low settings on the slider.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Why do the Loners near the crane in Zaton open fire whenever I approach then. I haven't killed anyone yet & have done no missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like a bug to me. Random neutral guys getting hostile whenever I take out my weapon, even if I'm far away. Also, enemies taking 2 headshots is not fun at all. Balance is worse in 2.0 than the original Misery.
> 
> Other than that, tons of good stuff too. Sound, UI, Visuals. This has gotta be the creepiest Call of Pripyat.


By the crane? Those are usually bandits


----------



## neeeksta

Wow, lots of different experiences people are having.
The dark road start wasn't that nasty and I found stashes in vanilla stash places - so much for "forget vanilla stashes"








I just played for 3 + hours without a hitch everything on max - a few stutters, but nobody going hostile on me.
Quote:


> Other than that, tons of good stuff too. Sound, UI, Visuals. This has gotta be the creepiest Call of Pripyat.


Roger that!
Don't forget to talk to everyone because there is some funny stuff in the text.


----------



## Aparition

Ya looks like I can either try to get lucky and loot a dead body for gun, try to knife an unlucky person all by their lonesome or go after a stash to find a working gun. lol


----------



## Aparition

Sigh... at work,
want to be in the zone


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> By the crane? Those are usually bandits


They look like loners to me. Here.


----------



## Aparition

Yup those are loners :/


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Dead loners now.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The memory issue... You are running on a 2gb 32bit system?
> It sounds like your page file is being hit up hard. The custom atmosphere 3 and massive textures are probably too much for your system.
> 
> Try dropping vision distance to low settings on the slider.


i was talking about the engine.

well in the other mod version i used the large address aware but it didn't help


----------



## lostsurfer

*sigh*, I can't make it past the freaking pack of wild dogs at the begging, literally jump on me with out any more and scared the crud out of me


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i was talking about the engine.
> 
> well in the other mod version i used the large address aware but it didn't help


I was under the impression that large address aware was enabled. I'll take a look at my system next time I run Misery and see what the usage is like.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Why do the Loners near the crane in Zaton open fire whenever I approach then. I haven't killed anyone yet & have done no missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like a bug to me. Random neutral guys getting hostile whenever I take out my weapon, even if I'm far away. Also, enemies taking 2 headshots is not fun at all. Balance is worse in 2.0 than the original Misery.
> 
> Other than that, tons of good stuff too. Sound, UI, Visuals. This has gotta be the creepiest Call of Pripyat.


Actually that was a feature in Misery 1.0, if you aimed your gun on ANYONE for a few seconds, they would become hostile. So you practically always have to holster your weapon if you are near a group, or just avoid pointing your shooter at them.

Now they may have made it a bit more touchy in this version from what your description sounds like. In Misery 1.0 If a group was far away and they could see you, you had to aim like right at their body for probably 4-10 seconds before they became hostile. At least that's how I remember it, haven't played the mod in ages but I do remember that feature lol.


----------



## edalbkrad

do I just install this over vanilla pripyat? or need some patches first?


----------



## Aparition

For a clean install of Pripyat..

Extract the mod to its own folder.
Run the installer.
Use "Run as Administrator" for the COP.exe









To uninstall use the uninstaller.

Hey Boredgunner.

What Inspector AA settings to use?


----------



## MaxFTW

Still cant run the game anymore :/ the stalker CoP logo wont come up as soon as i start from steam


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually that was a feature in Misery 1.0, if you aimed your gun on ANYONE for a few seconds, they would become hostile. So you practically always have to holster your weapon if you are near a group, or just avoid pointing your shooter at them.
> 
> Now they may have made it a bit more touchy in this version from what your description sounds like. In Misery 1.0 If a group was far away and they could see you, you had to aim like right at their body for probably 4-10 seconds before they became hostile. At least that's how I remember it, haven't played the mod in ages but I do remember that feature lol.


I actually shot everyone in Misery 1.0 & edited the trader files to lower the minimum condition of item they'd take to 40%. They weren't that touchy even then. Everyone got a headshot from the back.









In 2.0, I didn't do that initially & got shot at docks anyway. On the second time I was just minding my business when I heard these loners & turned towards them for a moment & got gunned down.


----------



## Aparition

I guess they didn't like you very much.


----------



## michael-ocn

I picked STALKER CoP up in steam's summer sale, looking foward to playing it after liking metro2033 so much. Glad to have found this thread about the game here


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> For a clean install of Pripyat..
> 
> Extract the mod to its own folder.
> Run the installer.
> Use "Run as Administrator" for the COP.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To uninstall use the uninstaller.
> 
> Hey Boredgunner.
> 
> What Inspector AA settings to use?


I use Override with 8xSQ (4x supersampling and 4x MSAA) and 4x transparency supersampling. It leaves a bit to be desired, but SGSSAA doesn't work for me, even with custom bits.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im not downloading the 2.6gb flashlight fix D:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im not downloading the 2.6gb flashlight fix D:


That's the entire mod + the fix. The fix alone is here:

http://www.miserymod.com/?slider=slide-3-support-mod-dev


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im not downloading the 2.6gb flashlight fix D:


LOL









Hell of a texture file on that flashlight.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well its useless to me anyway as even after a clean install CoP dont want to work ever again.


----------



## Aparition

Look in the Stalker folder and find the User.LTX file and delete it.
Make sure you are fully out of CoP - check device manager that the process isn't still running.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Look in the Stalker folder and find the User.LTX file and delete it.
> Make sure you are fully out of CoP - check device manager that the process isn't still running.


Done both of them and nope.avi


----------



## Aparition

What else do you have running?
hmm... maybe try using the uninstall option for Misery, then delete the left over Gamedata folder.
Re-install Misery - then launch COP with Admin directly from the COP folder.

Then I'd kick something and maybe do a little screaming...


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you have running?
> hmm... maybe try using the uninstall option for Misery, then delete the left over Gamedata folder.
> Re-install Misery - then launch COP with Admin directly from the COP folder.
> 
> Then I'd kick something and maybe do a little screaming...


Done that lol, Done a complete fresh install of CoP and Misery and rebooted at that

Y u do dis stalker?!?!

/E Fixed it, It does not like Xfire :/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually that was a feature in Misery 1.0, if you aimed your gun on ANYONE for a few seconds, they would become hostile. So you practically always have to holster your weapon if you are near a group, or just avoid pointing your shooter at them.
> 
> Now they may have made it a bit more touchy in this version from what your description sounds like. In Misery 1.0 If a group was far away and they could see you, you had to aim like right at their body for probably 4-10 seconds before they became hostile. At least that's how I remember it, haven't played the mod in ages but I do remember that feature lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually shot everyone in Misery 1.0 & edited the trader files to lower the minimum condition of item they'd take to 40%. They weren't that touchy even then. Everyone got a headshot from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2.0, I didn't do that initially & got shot at docks anyway. On the second time I was just minding my business when I heard these loners & turned towards them for a moment & got gunned down.
Click to expand...

Well if you shoot them from behind they won't see it coming, maybe they were a bit more forgiving than I mentioned been a long time since I played that mod. It was a stand out feature though, haven't seen that in any other mods yet. It makes sense.. if you take any firearms training they teach you, only point your weapon at what you intend to kill. I could imagine people in the zone would be even more touchy about people waving guns in their direction









Are a lot of other people having issues installing it on Moddb too? Seems like over half of those reported in here had some issues...


----------



## neeeksta

Reading here and in Moddb page - in case it's not obvious, it seems the first line of defense against install problems/crashes is to do a fresh install of CoP ( which means uninstalling previous installs, running CCleaner type prog to remove reg entries etc) then to follow the instructions properly including the flashlight fix.
There are heaps of us who have had no problems (so far) with the install/game/mod.

It's easy to overlook stuff and to munt it up - but the one thing computers should teach us all and that's patience and attention to detail


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Reading here and in Moddb page - in case it's not obvious, it seems the first line of defense against install problems/crashes is to do a fresh install of CoP ( which means uninstalling previous installs, running CCleaner type prog to remove reg entries etc) then to follow the instructions properly including the flashlight fix.
> There are heaps of us who have had no problems (so far) with the install/game/mod.
> 
> It's easy to overlook stuff and to munt it up - but the one thing computers should teach us all and that's patience and attention to detail


Yeah, reinstalling the game isn't totally necessary but it will avoid problems for some people. I switched from SGM 2.2 to Misery 2.0 without reinstalling, and I reinstalled Misery 2.0 once to change FOV.









Doing some tweaking for Misery 2.0, I'll likely release it as an addon after the patch comes out. Headshots are now much more lethal, some of the prices make more sense now (15000 RU ration?), two dog bites won't kill the player from full health anymore, Chimeras are much more aggressive and deadly, realistic weapon performance, etc.


----------



## Cykososhull

Anyone have any good SweetFx settings they would like to share?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Doing some tweaking for Misery 2.0


Ah Mr BG, that's music to my ears, certainly those grizzles folks are having are justified, I look forward to your most salubrious work!
So what patch are you talking about, have I missed something on the Miz page?


----------



## neeeksta

Oop, LoNer1 tells me patch due on Moonday


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Oop, LoNer1 tells me patch due on Moonday


Patch for many things or just the flashlight? That's quick though, these dev's know how to do it.


----------



## thanos999

my fault clicked on wrong link


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Done that lol, Done a complete fresh install of CoP and Misery and rebooted at that
> 
> Y u do dis stalker?!?!
> 
> /E Fixed it, It does not like Xfire :/


Awesome that was next on the list


----------



## Valkayria

I'm jealous of all who is playing Misery 2.0. I got ways to go yet before I can start playing. I'm still on SoC. I'm not complaining by any means though.

@aparition Congrats on the 780!


----------



## Cykososhull

So I made a clean install of CoP and started it once and exited. Then I downloaded Misery2.0+flashlight quickfix and installed it to its own folder, and ran the .exe setup. After it was complete, I ran the CoP.exe as administrator and the error [The program can't start because xrNetServer.dll is missing form your computer.] Was the installer corrupt? I've ran dang near every other STALKER mod w/o a hitch. All that is in the bitComposer Games file that I had created is, the bin folder, gamedata, Stalker COP.exe, unins000.dat and unins000,exe. Is that all this file comes with?

I just looked at the moddb misery site and when you look at the highlighted yellow "important when starting game" link, his bitComposer Games file has a buttload of files that I dont' have after using the installer. What did I miss?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> So I made a clean install of CoP and started it once and exited. Then I downloaded Misery2.0+flashlight quickfix and installed it to its own folder, and ran the .exe setup. After it was complete, I ran the CoP.exe as administrator and the error [The program can't start because xrNetServer.dll is missing form your computer.] Was the installer corrupt? I've ran dang near every other STALKER mod w/o a hitch. All that is in the bitComposer Games file that I had created is, the bin folder, gamedata, Stalker COP.exe, unins000.dat and unins000,exe. Is that all this file comes with?


Not totally sure what you are saying here but I assume you have followed http://www.miserymod.com/?p=19 these instructions?
Failing that try whipping over to Moddb and either submitting as bug or simply asking, there always seems to be a dev in house
Quote:


> Patch for many things or just the flashlight? That's quick though, these dev's know how to do it.


The flashlight patch is already up, not entirely sure what else is in the patch but given there is a veritable avalanche of complaints about the AI being superhuman I wouldn't be surprised if the boys give it a tweak, and if they don't boredgunner will be on the case very soon


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Not totally sure what you are saying here but I assume you have followed http://www.miserymod.com/?p=19 these instructions?
> Failing that try whipping over to Moddb and either submitting as bug or simply asking, there always seems to be a dev in house


So are we supposed to merge the installer.exe over our vanilla Stalker file? Where do we extract the installer to? I'm using Steam.

So I got it to work finally. But now it hits the main screen and CTD when I enter the configuration screen.


----------



## Cykososhull

Anyone had any luck using Steam Mover in order to play on their SSD? It works fine on my secondary HDD, but when I move it to my SSD, I get an error of 500006434. Strange.


----------



## doomlord52

So I think I'm doing something wrong.

I installed Misery 2 (with flashlight fix) on a totally clean install, started a new game (black road), and my flashlight doesn't work. It 'flashes' for about 1/10th of a second, and then turns off. I'm guessing I'm missing something obvious here...


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I think I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I installed Misery 2 (with flashlight fix) on a totally clean install, started a new game (black road), and my flashlight doesn't work. It 'flashes' for about 1/10th of a second, and then turns off. I'm guessing I'm missing something obvious here...


Its equipped as a detector. Press o and you will pull out your handheld.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Anyone had any luck using Steam Mover in order to play on their SSD? It works fine on my secondary HDD, but when I move it to my SSD, I get an error of 500006434. Strange.


Why would you use Steam Mover when you can use the Steams own tool for that? You can setup another install location from settings ("Steam Library Settings") and then whenever you install a game through steam it will ask where to install it.


----------



## Aparition

Ya the flashlight is o
The headlamp is L


----------



## Aparition

During a lightning storm.


----------



## prongs

stealth really works. playing recon. became a bad man. killed two merc guards near sci bunk with a silenced M1911. the others have no idea.


----------



## Aparition

That's cool.
So I still have no armor and no real weapon. I ran up to the Ranger Station hoping the stash would contain a weapon to use.
Instead I ran into some bandits. I only have the recon knife and a busted pistol with 2 rounds. (again no armor).

One of them is patrolling around the truck just outside of the main entrance. I wait untill he circles around to sneak up on him.
DESPERATELY I start stabbing him with my knife.
Stab... stab... stab... oh gods why won't you die!?

After a frantic moment of dodging the couple of rifle bursts and slashing the bandit he finally drops.
Too much noise though and the other bandits TURN OFF their head-lamps. I can't see anything, it is still night time.

No ammunition on the bandit, and a busted rifle and pistol.

I hide behind a crate just inside the building as another bandit circles around me. Patiently I wait just barely peaking out from a low crouch from the side of the crate.
The bandit edges out from the doorway and cross to the other wall.
As soon as he is past the doorway I rush him with my knife again.

STAB STAB STAB, this knife is as sharp as my most rounded spoon!

The bandit manages to fire off two bursts from a Scorpio before I take him down too. I just managed to dodge each burst by sprinting behind the bandit each time.
My efforts bring me two pistol rounds, a scorpio smg, another busted rifle with no ammunition, and a pack of smokes.

I hustle back to the Skadovsk to sell off all my broken weapons. For my efforts a measly 2k rubles. The cheapest cartridge of ammunition is 6k rubles.

I still have no armor.


----------



## prava

I sugges to everybody that wants to download the misery mod to do so using torrent. I did, and I dl'ed it veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery quickly, although I don't plan to play until summer is done because I wouldn't be able to play for more than a few minutes :S


----------



## prongs

@Aparition - most of the gear i have and the money is from stashes and from the missions the hit and the transaction. sell the loot from the casualties and the mission prize money is good. should get you enough to buy a trenchcoat and a detector (from beard). then head to yanov, do the kopachy. youll be set. also dont pay the bandits anything from vano. buy detector from beard its cheaper. sell damaged weapons to beard.

and a question. if i hadnt chosen the black road starting would i have better gear from the start?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> @Aparition - most of the gear i have and the money is from stashes and from the missions the hit and the transaction. sell the loot from the casualties and the mission prize money is good. should get you enough to buy a trenchcoat and a detector (from beard). then head to yanov, do the kopachy. youll be set. also dont pay the bandits anything from vano. buy detector from beard its cheaper. sell damaged weapons to beard.
> 
> and a question. if i hadnt chosen the black road starting would i have better gear from the start?


I managed to find 2 echo detectors so far. Although without a suit and batteries I can't use them.
I feel like a desperate street rat barely surviving on cigs









Regular start you start with gear, yes.


----------



## edalbkrad

game doesnt load for me.

When I click Enter the Zone or Enter Zone - Blackroad

I just get a blackscreen and not responding


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> game doesnt load for me.
> 
> When I click Enter the Zone or Enter Zone - Blackroad
> 
> I just get a blackscreen and not responding


Did you move the textures into gamedata? See read me...


----------



## Aparition

Things to check
X-Fire - not running
COP.exe - run as administrator
Anti-Virus - that it is not actively scanning COP.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> 
> 
> stealth really works. playing recon. became a bad man. killed two merc guards near sci bunk with a silenced M1911. the others have no idea.


That is very good news. The knife has always been more of a novelty piece to me. The slashing or stabbing animations are always weird and stealth is hardly ever possible. Sure you might sneak up on someone, but you can't kill them without others knowing. Even if you 1 shot them with a knife or sniped with a silenced gun the rest of the "party" usually goes instantly hostile. I guess it makes some sense if you shot someone and a clunking body hit the floor, others may be suspicious, but that isn't always the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That's cool.
> So I still have no armor and no real weapon. I ran up to the Ranger Station hoping the stash would contain a weapon to use.
> Instead I ran into some bandits. I only have the recon knife and a busted pistol with 2 rounds. (again no armor).
> 
> One of them is patrolling around the truck just outside of the main entrance. I wait untill he circles around to sneak up on him.
> DESPERATELY I start stabbing him with my knife.
> Stab... stab... stab... oh gods why won't you die!?
> 
> After a frantic moment of dodging the couple of rifle bursts and slashing the bandit he finally drops.
> Too much noise though and the other bandits TURN OFF their head-lamps. I can't see anything, it is still night time.
> 
> No ammunition on the bandit, and a busted rifle and pistol.
> 
> I hide behind a crate just inside the building as another bandit circles around me. Patiently I wait just barely peaking out from a low crouch from the side of the crate.
> The bandit edges out from the doorway and cross to the other wall.
> As soon as he is past the doorway I rush him with my knife again.
> 
> STAB STAB STAB, this knife is as sharp as my most rounded spoon!
> 
> The bandit manages to fire off two bursts from a Scorpio before I take him down too. I just managed to dodge each burst by sprinting behind the bandit each time.
> My efforts bring me two pistol rounds, a scorpio smg, another busted rifle with no ammunition, and a pack of smokes.
> 
> I hustle back to the Skadovsk to sell off all my broken weapons. For my efforts a measly 2k rubles. The cheapest cartridge of ammunition is 6k rubles.
> 
> I still have no armor.


Great story, I can feel the suspense from your words, ingame must have been crazy. Now, did they turn off their headlamps as part of an advanced AI tactic or was it random? That sounds pretty crazy if they are that "smart", although they probably can't see either when it's totally dark so... Knife/gun fight in the dark woooo







Maybe they added friendly fire too? haha


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Great story, I can feel the suspense from your words, ingame must have been crazy. Now, did they turn off their headlamps as part of an advanced AI tactic or was it random? That sounds pretty crazy if they are that "smart", although they probably can't see either when it's totally dark so... Knife/gun fight in the dark woooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they added friendly fire too? haha












No, they are that smart.
The moment I tried to stab the first bandit in the head and missed he yelled out. Immediately the other bandits called out in reply and turned off their head-lamps.

I noticed two things though. While crouching I was able to effectively flank them. The moment I made noise however they were able to pin-point me very quickly. Once they had me spotted they are faster than me with the trigger pull.
I was able to distract them with my movements and then try and flank them again... assuming I knew where they were.

It was very dark and their bandit jackets made them difficult to see.

The player is still faster then the NPC animation times when sprinting which is why I was able to dodge their shots and get behind them. That is point blank range though to be able to take advantage of the slower animations, and there was only 1 NPC I was engaging. Any kind of distance and sprinting can help you dodge bullets but while you run away! Closing the gap is suicide if they have you spotted.

I need a better knife.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I hope this gets released soon.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Did you move the textures into gamedata? See read me...


I didnt see anything about textures in the readme file

only this:

INSTALL / UNINSTALL
Use the .exe installer and make your choice of USS specialization by going through the "USS_Chart" image.
Choose your FOV (Field of View). 83' is recommended for 16:9 monitor formats.
Below 83' is recommended for 4:3 monitor formats.
To uninstall MISERY simply use the 'unins001' auto-uninstaller.

I downloaded the 2.6gb version by the way, the one with flashlight fix


----------



## Aparition

Those animations are FANTASTIC


----------



## Valkayria

Those animations do look great. It would be sweet if the sound effect of glass breaking was added when the bottle is tossed on the ground..


----------



## prongs

double check guys. stealth is implemented greatly. it f-ing works. these bandits, whom i decided not to pay, had no idea what hit them. m1911 ftw. and the fog. nice timing x-ray. and this mod puts cop above shoc. and even above FIFA.

and another thing. for the ladies and gentlemen who reinstalled the game for this mod. our friend from moddb named YOKIO posted this in misery 2 comments-

_
Quick tip for anyone experiencing lag.
Remember to change your fsgame.ltx located in the COP directory. Change this line

$game_data$ = false| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\

to this

$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\

I'm not sure if it's just a placebo effect, but it made my game very smooth (except for 30 second stutters). It also improved much of the visuals as well. Such as sun shafts being much more better. I also haven't been crashing as much as I used to. Also if you are using an HDD use some good software such as Diskeeper 2011 Pro Premier (2012 version has a bad interface so it's not recommended) I had around 42,000 fragmented files which my other defragmenter had missed. Hope this helps._

this has made a world of difference. the MDT was right. performance is better than vanilla or even vanilla+atmosfear3. i swear as i did playthroughs in anticipation in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Aparition

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quick tip for anyone experiencing lag.
Remember to change your fsgame.ltx located in the COP directory. Change this line

$game_data$ = false| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\

to this

$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\



You have to do this to get mods to work...
The Game will automatically read the vanilla file database. By enabling that line the game will use anything in the Gamedata folder first. Anything not in that folder will then use the original version, which is hardcoded.

If people were playing without that command then they were not using any of the mods features.









I thought everyone knew to do this









But good to post that anyways


----------



## prongs

i was playing with false. the performance was bad but the mod was working. after setting it to true, every lag disappeared.

and that npc surrender feature works -





also mr. trapper looks eerily similar to Cap. John Price from the Call of Duty series. just a hat.


----------



## Aparition

I think misery uses its own file structure so that might be why it is able to run.

Freaking huge mod lol


----------



## youpekkad

I changed that from false to true, but mehh, it still stutters, well not only stutters, I can handle that because I know this game always stutters a bit and I´ve got used to that in the past, but I get huge stops, like 1-2sec pauses, sometimes many of them in a row...friggin annoying. Like I said, I used to get similar stops/pauses when I ran out of VRAM with a 1GB GPU.


----------



## boredgunner

Misery 2.0 includes its own exe oddly enough. Anyway I've been having some decent luck in Misery 2.0 so far, like having mutants do all the fighting for me at the Dredge station.





And when I got attacked by a Chimera, it killed itself.





Though I'm still only using a Makarov PM lol, but at least I have a Sunrise Suit, respirator, Veles detector, and UPD.


----------



## Aparition

Bored is the mod large address aware?
I'm just assuming it is


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Bored is the mod large address aware?
> I'm just assuming it is


Yeah that explains the new exe. Funny how a 2010 game needs to be patched for this.


----------



## neeeksta

There seems to be 2 types of experience regarding stealth.
1) Boohoo there ain't none.
2) Awe man this is great.
?
My own being the former and quite a few over at Moddb saying the same.
Specially at the Water Processing Station - creep up at foggyish eveing head peeps round corner and "BOOM"









Anyhoo some great stories here, I think we are all in for the ride from hell with this puppy.

NIce vids boredgunner - you still doing the black road recon boredgunner / notice any stealth stuff?

I tried the black road recon start, successfully did the 'strange glow' and hunted down every vanilla stash and a couple else, but had no suit and one munted pistol with 7 bullets, then started starving to death - to much time wandering round marveling at graphics n sound









So I am gonna wimp out on recon and try sniper.
Out of curiosity I did normal start ... and holy crap he gets the full Monty.
So one more try at black road, see if I get luckier (either I am a masochist or like a challenge)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> There seems to be 2 types of experience regarding stealth.
> 1) Boohoo there ain't none.
> 2) Awe man this is great.
> ?
> My own being the former and quite a few over at Moddb saying the same.
> Specially at the Water Processing Station - creep up at foggyish eveing head peeps round corner and "BOOM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo some great stories here, I think we are all in for the ride from hell with this puppy.
> 
> NIce vids boredgunner - you still doing the black road recon boredgunner / notice any stealth stuff?
> 
> I tried the black road recon start, successfully did the 'strange glow' and hunted down every vanilla stash and a couple else, but had no suit and one munted pistol with 7 bullets, then started starving to death - to much time wandering round marveling at graphics n sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am gonna wimp out on recon and try sniper.
> Out of curiosity I did normal start ... and holy crap he gets the full Monty.
> So one more try at black road, see if I get luckier (either I am a masochist or like a challenge)


Yeah I'm still doing recon. Stealth is still crap, though it is a tiny bit better than the original. AI doesn't see very well out of the back of their heads. I'm gonna try to sneak into the Merc poop plant in Zaton and see how that goes.


----------



## doomlord52

So anyone else having issues where the game crashes a LOT?

Literally, about once per hour or so (often less), the game just hard-crashes. For me, it seems to be when talking to NPCs.

Also what's all this about a new .exe? I don't see one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So anyone else having issues where the game crashes a LOT?
> 
> Literally, about once per hour or so (often less), the game just hard-crashes. For me, it seems to be when talking to NPCs.
> 
> Also what's all this about a new .exe? I don't see one.


It's the same name as the original, Stalker-COP.exe. No crashes here, nor have I seen anyone else report crashes on ModDB.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's the same name as the original, Stalker-COP.exe. No crashes here, nor have I seen anyone else report crashes on ModDB.


Yea, I figured the first bit out.

However it's strange with the crashing. Normal COP NEVER crashed for me (maybe once). It was just as stable as any other game. This, on the other hand, is incredibly unstable.


----------



## neeeksta

I have had no crashes either, but I have seen folks saying its common and hopefully a patch etc.
One of the great mysteries of life.
Unless there is a logical explanation like a boo boo with install or some process running on the pooter xRay don't like.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's the same name as the original, Stalker-COP.exe. No crashes here, nor have I seen anyone else report crashes on ModDB.


There are quite a few crash issues. I've logged around 15 hours so far and the ones I know of off the top of my head are upgrading parts of a shotgun cause a crash, and talking to a downed npc is a guaranteed crash.

Really enjoying the mod. It was made to it feel like an RPG. Starting equipment is crap, and you really have to grind your way up to get full gear. Shotguns are always the best for mutants and kill all but the toughest in 2-3 shots. For human characters a rifle with armor pen rounds will kill them in about the same amount of shots. I'm now at the point where I have 2 of the 3 sets of tools for upgrading, a Seva suit, veles detector, the 60,000 rouble combat suit, a fully repaired spas-12, g36k, aek-971, and various other weapons. My biggest tip would be to use the epinephrine shots so you have a ton of stamina and high carrying weight. They are a bit pricey at 3300, but they also give you food and give unlimited sprint if you aren't carrying too much. They also last for 30 minutes of real life time. The last thing I have to do in Zaton is the Iron Forest chopper. I believe you are pretty much required to have a Seva suit to get past the poltergeist.


----------



## angrysasquatch

OK so I figured out my Misery problem. It would show a purple-y black screen with no detail, or be kind of normal in third person. I merged the parts wrong and the textures did not take effect (I suppose it was that new helmet textures, which the game was calling for but did not exist. I guess this means you can bypass a cracked up useless helmet with 3rd person)

After that was fixed, I set the game all up to my liking and got a crash as soon as I tried to start a game. After deleting my user.ltx and not changing anything, it would work fine. I have narrowed it down to changing the lighting model. I can leave it on Full Dynamic Lighting, or use Enhanced Dynamic Lighting, but DX10 or DX11 result in crashes. FDL and EFDL are both DX9. Any ideas? Ran vanilla COP on DX11 just fine before.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Any ideas? Ran vanilla COP on DX11 just fine before.


Bit obvious but will say it anyway, 'have you done complete reinstall, use CCleaner etc"?


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I'm still doing recon. Stealth is still crap, though it is a tiny bit better than the original. AI doesn't see very well out of the back of their heads. I'm gonna try to sneak into the Merc poop plant in Zaton and see how that goes.


no. stealth works. and the only crash i have had so far is due to a psuedogiant appearing near the electric anomaly in parking lot near the bandit checkpoint in Jupiter. other than that the mod is great. and i think so long as i am a poor guy i wont buy weapons but keep the ones which are above 45% and use them one by one, while selling the ones that go below.

while being sam fischer i noticed even silenced pistols and carbines have the clink of the bullet shell falling down. it is awesome and the npcs now know how to kick mutant butt. also no problems with zombies. uncle yar did good, so did the mercs and i have been taking head-shots with my makarov.


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys
i went to the sawmill and the tool kit wasn't there. it's in a different location or bug?
other thing i get low gpu usage and sometimes the fps dips 90 to 40 :I


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> no. stealth works. and the only crash i have had so far is due to a psuedogiant appearing near the electric anomaly in parking lot near the bandit checkpoint in Jupiter. other than that the mod is great. and i think so long as i am a poor guy i wont buy weapons but keep the ones which are above 45% and use them one by one, while selling the ones that go below.
> 
> while being sam fischer i noticed even silenced pistols and carbines have the clink of the bullet shell falling down. it is awesome and the npcs now know how to kick mutant butt. also no problems with zombies. uncle yar did good, so did the mercs and i have been taking head-shots with my makarov.


Nice! But mostly from my 'sperience and others at least in the Merc Water Processing Plant mission they are still supermercs complete with Steve Austin eyes and night vision


----------



## neeeksta

Oh looky here about FOV after install.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/change-fov-after-install


----------



## Aparition

I think that might be how stealth works. Npc are blind behind them and limited hearing based on conditions


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I think that might be how stealth works. Npc are blind behind them and limited hearing based on conditions


I would say your prolly right, as I had a glimpse of that with zombies @ sawmill on first starting game.

Got my first crash too - deal at the Ranger station :-(
Ah well, all good things must end in a;

_[error]Expression : res!=-1
[error]Function : get_rank
[error]File : D:\prog_repository\sources\trunk\xrGame\ui\Restrictions.cpp
[error]Line : 34
[error]Description : cannot find rank for
[error]Arguments : wpn_m1891_alun
_


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

How/Where do I cook mutant meat in Zaton?


----------



## Valkayria

This isn't related to Misery 2.0, but this is what I had to deal with 5 minutes into CoP. The only place I could take shelter was the waste plant. They didn't great me too kindly. I swear it feels like the game has it in for you. Using the CoP complete mod.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> How/Where do I cook mutant meat in Zaton?


I believe there are some mutant cooking kits. I have yet to find them.


----------



## prongs

where can i find the radio playlist of misery 2.0? its awesome.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> i went to the sawmill and the tool kit wasn't there. it's in a different location or bug?
> other thing i get low gpu usage and sometimes the fps dips 90 to 40 :I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some people seem to think the locations are based on class. I found the calibration tools in the waste processing, fine tools in the iron forest, and the basic in the ranger station. The basic tools are in the easiest location to clear, but they are the hardest to find. The other two aren't really hidden, but are filled with much more difficult enemies. Waste processing has around 15 heavily armored mercs, and the iron forest has snorks, two poltergeist, and 8 or so zombies. A controller also seemed to spawn after I picked up the tools or inspected the helicopter.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> How/Where do I cook mutant meat in Zaton?


You cannot cook the meat. It was poorly communicated by the dev team. All you can do is hunt creatures and sell the meat to npc. The npc sell cooked meat, but I don't think it is related to what you sell.


----------



## boredgunner

As far as Recon stealth goes, I can safely say that AI still sees through vegetation.

- EDIT: And their field of view was 130 lol.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> You cannot cook the meat. It was poorly communicated by the dev team. All you can do is hunt creatures and sell the meat to npc. The npc sell cooked meat, but I don't think it is related to what you sell.


Oh man.


----------



## prongs

no they dont. dont move when you are in bushes. dont make noise and you are hidden. i tested all this in the bandit camp at check point in jupiter. and the psuedogiant also appeared there.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> no they dont. dont move when you are in bushes. dont make noise and you are hidden. i tested all this in the bandit camp at check point in jupiter. and the psuedogiant also appeared there.


When low-crouch walking behind bushes, they see me just fine.


----------



## prongs

ok i will upload a video of that part. i have loads of save games.


----------



## Aparition

That is normal stalker I think. If you sit still inside a Bush an enemy knows you are there but won't engage until right on top of you.

I do think crouching stealth is more effective though.


----------



## MaxFTW

Game gives up again, 99% loads into game... then thinks " o: i dont like this guy " Shuts down CoP


----------



## neeeksta

I can't help wondering with these conflicting stories of the stealth aspect - if there is some variable involved?
In the Stalkersoup steam page I have seen TecnoBacon typing about enemy perception, and after some patch/tweak in Agroprom the Military definitely were less aware of you, so go figure.
I wouldn't be surprised if there is something hard coded as opposed to a simple config edit.

Sigh, in some galaxy far far away we get a Stalker game with 'real' stealth









Anyhoo, my run through as a sniper starting black road has been a huge pile of fun, specially discovering a brand new sniper rifle ( till the crash - which mentions the name of the said gun )

Oh speaking of variables I am also wondering if the Cardan tools aren't in different locations for everyone, not just class?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> I can't help wondering with these conflicting stories of the stealth aspect - if there is some variable involved?
> In the Stalkersoup steam page I have seen TecnoBacon typing about enemy perception, and after some patch/tweak in Agroprom the Military definitely were less aware of you, so go figure.
> I wouldn't be surprised if there is something hard coded as opposed to a simple config edit.
> 
> Sigh, in some galaxy far far away we get a Stalker game with 'real' stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, my run through as a sniper starting black road has been a huge pile of fun, specially discovering a brand new sniper rifle ( till the crash - which mentions the name of the said gun )
> 
> Oh speaking of variables I am also wondering if the Cardan tools aren't in different locations for everyone, not just class?


I'm 99% sure they are in the same places for everyone. The only location which I've seen claimed as a tool location which I didn't find was the sawmill. I have all 3 tools and the locations were the same as the forum post I confirmed them in. If they were to change depending on class it wouldn't make much sense for the basic tools to stay in the ranger station for assault when you spawn there.


----------



## neeeksta

Ah thank you for that Viscerous, this is what I get for reading to much into the chaotic mess over at Moddb


----------



## neeeksta

Oh this is interesting, some words by Trojanuch about the incoming patch and his reasons for the seasons.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/misery-20-feedback-lets-talk-whats-okay-and-whats-not/page/4#869418


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Ah thank you for that Viscerous, this is what I get for reading to much into the chaotic mess over at Moddb


After doing some more reading it seems that the calibrations tools are either in the sawmill or the waste processing. As an assault they were in waste processing. Other 2 are the same.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Oh this is interesting, some words by Trojanuch about the incoming patch and his reasons for the seasons.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/misery-20-feedback-lets-talk-whats-okay-and-whats-not/page/4#869418


It's pretty spot on. You will struggle until you get a good shotgun like a spas-12. After that, money is not hard to come by at all, and you can get all of the essentials very quickly. I didn't do it exactly how he meant it, but once you have a Seva suit and solid combat armor the game is fine apart from the various crashing bugs.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> It's pretty spot on. You will struggle until you get a good shotgun like a spas-12. After that, money is not hard to come by at all, and you can get all of the essentials very quickly. I didn't do it exactly how he meant it, but once you have a Seva suit and solid combat armor the game is fine apart from the various crashing bugs.


The game is best when I'm struggling to find any equipment, and a box of ammo is an amazing find. It's so much more rewarding this way.


----------



## Cykososhull

Anyone have any luck getting Misery 2.0 to work with Radeon Pro? It doesn't seem to like the mod.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> The game is best when I'm struggling to find any equipment, and a box of ammo is an amazing find. It's so much more rewarding this way.


The obvious progression from zero to hero is obviously not obvious to some.
What Troj says of the RPG world so so spot on for this.
The psychological factor in games is so simple yet overlooked by the non-stalking heathens.
Reward comes from effort.
Bigger the effort bigger the reward - not rocket science









I play the guitar and teach it a little and it never ever ceases to amaze me how noobs see the effort involved and then suddenly have a change of heart - regardless that I tell them for a relatively small effort you get a lifetime of reward/satisfaction/fun etc, yet alas those nasty words (discipline, patience, work, sobriety, restraint, self control ) send 'em packing.

I think the modern decadent human may be infected with the Loreal virus.
You know the one that worms into your brain?
It says "Because I am worth it"


----------



## doomlord52

Anyone have any solutions to massive stuttering and crashing?

I'll be running around with 900mb total Vram usage (I have 1.28gb), about 50-70% GPU usage and 144fps, and all of a sudden the game will just stop. No sound - nothing (0% GPU usage). Then it'll give me a few frames (literally two frames), pause again... then after a bit (usually 15 seconds) it'll go back to normal, only to go back to that after moving a few meters. Then all of a sudden it'll return to normal again, and I'll be free to walk around anywhere.

Also the game seems to crash a fair bit. From what I can tell, it's related to combat in the distance; I'll be running to an area, hear shots in the distance, and it'll crash. Or i'll be in a safe area, doing random stuff (trading/inventory stuff/etc.), hear shots, and it'll crash.

It's incredibly annoying, and makes what is an amazing mod totally unplayable.

No other game does this; STALKER CoP with the 'Complete' mod never did this. No other stalker game does this right now, either. All my OCs are stable (8-10hrs at 100% CPU, 8hrs at ~95-99% GPU usage - both stable).
No tweaks, configs, or anything installed. Totally clean install (did a full un-install, deleted the entire game folder, then installed fresh, then Misery 2.0).


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Anyone have any solutions to massive stuttering and crashing?
> 
> I'll be running around with 900mb total Vram usage (I have 1.28gb), about 50-70% GPU usage and 144fps, and all of a sudden the game will just stop. No sound - nothing (0% GPU usage). Then it'll give me a few frames (literally two frames), pause again... then after a bit (usually 15 seconds) it'll go back to normal, only to go back to that after moving a few meters. Then all of a sudden it'll return to normal again, and I'll be free to walk around anywhere.
> 
> Also the game seems to crash a fair bit. From what I can tell, it's related to combat in the distance; I'll be running to an area, hear shots in the distance, and it'll crash. Or i'll be in a safe area, doing random stuff (trading/inventory stuff/etc.), hear shots, and it'll crash.
> 
> It's incredibly annoying, and makes what is an amazing mod totally unplayable.
> 
> No other game does this; STALKER CoP with the 'Complete' mod never did this. No other stalker game does this right now, either. All my OCs are stable (8-10hrs at 100% CPU, 8hrs at ~95-99% GPU usage - both stable).
> No tweaks, configs, or anything installed. Totally clean install (did a full un-install, deleted the entire game folder, then installed fresh, then Misery 2.0).


I have all of these crash symptoms as well. There are also the quest related crashes which are becoming incredibly common. The magpie and snag questlines will completely screw your game if you advance them too far so avoid them. I don't think it will end up being possible to complete the game in the current state. I have no idea why they didn't keep a stable build as a release build. Assuming there was one like they said.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> I have all of these crash symptoms as well. There are also the quest related crashes which are becoming incredibly common. The magpie and snag questlines will completely screw your game if you advance them too far so avoid them. I don't think it will end up being possible to complete the game in the current state. I have no idea why they didn't keep a stable build as a release build. Assuming there was one like they said.


Surprising given the delays lol. Also keep in mind, the devs believe that the upcoming patch will require a new game. So you might want to avoid playing the mod for the quests, or playing it at all right now. I finally got good gear, but I'll have to say goodbye I guess.









With that being said, I never had a crash except for one I caused on my own. I'm gonna keep playing it and see what happens, and probably fix those quest-related crashes myself. Most of the crash reports I've seen are caused by simple typos in the mod's files.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Surprising given the delays lol. Also keep in mind, the devs believe that the upcoming patch will require a new game. So you might want to avoid playing the mod for the quests, or playing it at all right now. I finally got good gear, but I'll have to say goodbye I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, I never had a crash except for one I caused on my own. I'm gonna keep playing it and see what happens, and probably fix those quest-related crashes myself. Most of the crash reports I've seen are caused by simple typos in the mod's files.


If you've completed Snag's mission for the chest in the car you should order an item from Nimble for me and have the Snag line start. I have 150000 and wanted to buy an exoskeleton but can't due to this quest crashing once I try to switch back to the other zone.

Otherwise, I'm going to keep trying to play. I have over 25 hours in the mod already and don't want to restart unless I have to.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> If you've completed Snag's mission for the chest in the car you should order an item from Nimble for me and have the Snag line start. I have 150000 and wanted to buy an exoskeleton but can't due to this quest crashing once I try to switch back to the other zone.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm going to keep trying to play. I have over 25 hours in the mod already and don't want to restart unless I have to.


Will do, once I'm equipped to take on that mission. Those quests should be fixable without having to restart the game, if so I'll upload the fixes. If not, screw it, I'm going back to playing Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Cykososhull

I noticed from msi afterburner that I was running dx10. I went into configuration (options menu) and changed it to dx11. All my crashes have stopped. It used to crash at l3ast once every hour. I've been playing 4 hours straight







with not a single crash. Simple but easy fix. Hope it works for others as well.


----------



## Aparition

That might be related to the custom atmosfear. But I'm not sure there really was that much difference between dx10 and dx11


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I noticed from msi afterburner that I was running dx10. I went into configuration (options menu) and changed it to dx11. All my crashes have stopped. It used to crash at l3ast once every hour. I've been playing 4 hours straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with not a single crash. Simple but easy fix. Hope it works for others as well.


Hmm.... Well, I'm supposedly running in DX11 (at least that's what the option says) - I'll give this a shot.

/edit

Trying DX10 for now.

Also, if you try to modify/repair the IMI Gallil, the game will ALWAYS crash. Also, there's no descriptions for the AKM. It just says "desc_akm" or something like that.


----------



## Viscerous

Well I'm at the point where I can't advance the game anymore. Switching zones results in a crash and leaving Yanov station results in a crash. Guess it was somewhat fun while it lasted.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Well I'm at the point where I can't advance the game anymore. Switching zones results in a crash and leaving Yanov station results in a crash. Guess it was somewhat fun while it lasted.


That's rather discouraging. I'm only about an hour in, and I haven't had any issues yet. Yet being the keyword. And yes, I'm playing Misery 2.0 in my first CoP playthrough. Hopefully the issues get worked out soon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> That's rather discouraging. I'm only about any hour in, and I haven't had any issues yet. Yet being they keyword. And yes, I'm playing Misery 2.0 in my first CoP playthrough. Hopefully the issues get worked out soon.


Chances are the upcoming patch will require you to start a new game. You might want to stop playing, or just stick to free roaming, since some of the quests are not able to be completed in Misery 2.0 right now. You won't be able to finish the campaign.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *Chances are the upcoming patch will require you to start a new game.* You might want to stop playing, or just stick to free roaming, since some of the quests are not able to be completed in Misery 2.0 right now. You won't be able to finish the campaign.


Oh... oh no no NO..... if that happens I will rage like none other. I'm about 18 hours in... still fiddling around with some side quests. #%#@%$#%@

On another note... does the game seem to stutter for some people? I mean, every few seconds it seems to kinda ... stop for a fraction of a second... like it's loading something. It especially does it when messages/alerts come up to the PDA. It's kinda like a microstutter, but worse. It's not SLI because I've tried it with a single card, and with the graphics options turned down. Whatever it is, it's really annoying. Happens constantly throughout the game, moreso when walking outside.

edit: BTW your avatar is epic.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396*
> 
> On another note... does the game seem to stutter for some people? I mean, every few seconds it seems to kinda ... stop for a fraction of a second... like it's loading something. It especially does it when messages/alerts come up to the PDA. It's kinda like a microstutter, but worse. It's not SLI because I've tried it with a single card, and with the graphics options turned down. Whatever it is, it's really annoying. Happens constantly throughout the game, moreso when walking outside.


It usually happens when approaching large groups of AI. It's unavoidable in these games.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It usually happens when approaching large groups of AI. It's unavoidable in these games.


Ok, thanks.

The game has its issues. It crashes occasionally and the graphics will glitch out at times as well (hard to explain, the screen gets all garbled and I have to alt+tab it to correct).... but I'm willing to play through because I like the STALKER storylines and atmosphere so much.


----------



## neeeksta

Mr Boredgunner, you have played Missouri 1 haven't you?
I am wondering if this version 2 thing is unsortable ( for a year or whenever / if they can fix it )
After a taste of it - I am wondering about starting version 1?

Yea the stuttering can be bad - hasn't stopped us all playing all 3 games a few times.
I can't amember if the vanilla CoP had it bad, it's been so long since I played it without mods.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396*
> 
> Oh... oh no no NO..... if that happens I will rage like none other. I'm about 18 hours in... still fiddling around with some side quests. #%#@%$#%@
> 
> On another note... does the game seem to stutter for some people? I mean, every few seconds it seems to kinda ... stop for a fraction of a second... like it's loading something. It especially does it when messages/alerts come up to the PDA. It's kinda like a microstutter, but worse. It's not SLI because I've tried it with a single card, and with the graphics options turned down. Whatever it is, it's really annoying. Happens constantly throughout the game, moreso when walking outside.
> 
> edit: BTW your avatar is epic.


I was about 30 hours in when I started crashing all over the place.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Mr Boredgunner, you have played Missouri 1 haven't you?
> I am wondering if this version 2 thing is unsortable ( for a year or whenever / if they can fix it )
> After a taste of it - I am wondering about starting version 1?


Yeah I played the original Misery. v1 is nothing compared to v2, it's just a unique version of AtmosFear and AN3 with some new guns and rebalanced difficulty. No new gameplay features at all. Misery 2.0 will likely be fixed very quickly, this next patch should fix all serious bugs. Most quest-related bugs that make the game impossible to finish are the result of a few typos, at least from what I've seen. I don't think there are any logic errors in the scripts.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Yeah I played the original Misery. v1 is nothing compared to v2, it's just a unique version of AtmosFear and AN3 with some new guns and rebalanced difficulty. No new gameplay features at all. Misery 2.0 will likely be fixed very quickly, this next patch should fix all serious bugs. Most quest-related bugs that make the game impossible to finish are the result of a few typos, at least from what I've seen. I don't think there are any logic errors in the scripts.


Ah thanks heaps for that, in fact my next question was gonna be - have you had time to nosey through files to see any possible reasons for the hideous crash fest?
Because when I started my crash fest it was in free roam mode, mosying around looking for ways to eek out a couple of extra Rubles, not doing quests.
But one wonders if it's not connected with the myriad of new items. Recalling for example what had happened with the Pellicle ( I think it was? ) in your compilation mod.

On another note, after whining about stealth I had the most bizarre experience, I crept into the Merc H2O Processing plant, took down a couple of mofos lurking in a container with a nade then snuk in grabbed the quest item and crouch crawled along the walkway and a Merc walked right up to me and even bumped into me and didn't react! It was a Kodak moment!








The other amazing thing was seeing them all sprinting to get back to their post after I had disappeared. Amazing AI ...*pause* sometimes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Ah thanks heaps for that, in fact my next question was gonna be - have you had time to nosey through files to see any possible reasons for the hideous crash fest?
> Because when I started my crash fest it was in free roam mode, mosying around looking for ways to eek out a couple of extra Rubles, not doing quests.
> But one wonders if it's not connected with the myriad of new items. Recalling for example what had happened with the Pellicle ( I think it was? ) in your compilation mod.


Surprisingly I haven't found any item related crashes. But repairing certain items causes crashes. I haven't gotten to the crashy quests yet, but I will soon. I got to Yanov finally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> On another note, after whining about stealth I had the most bizarre experience, I crept into the Merc H2O Processing plant, took down a couple of mofos lurking in a container with a nade then snuk in grabbed the quest item and crouch crawled along the walkway and a Merc walked right up to me and even bumped into me and didn't react! It was a Kodak moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other amazing thing was seeing them all sprinting to get back to their post after I had disappeared. Amazing AI ...*pause* sometimes.


Yeah the AI is so dynamic, sometimes it's great while other times it is lol. Stealth is overall a lot better in Misery 2.0, but still has a lot of room for improvement. That is, if X-Ray engine allows for such improvement. I don't think it does.


----------



## XKaan

Ok, moment of honesty here....so no flaming!

To be completely honest, I never played any of the STALKER games all the way through. I sort of remember why as well....

Back in 2007 PC gaming had an awesome year. We got COD:MW, Crysis, Bioshock, Team Fortress 2, HL2:ep2, Portal, etc etc. It was an insane year of AAA titles, most of which were quality. I remember reading about the first STALKER and liking the premise and style, so I was anticipating it. I recall not getting around to playing it until later in the year, at which point there were so many great games to play I honestly didn't give it a chance. I was one of the guys who built a "Crysis Ready" rig back then, so I was more focused on the big titles. Long story short, I play SoC for maybe an hour and dismissed it.

Here we are in 2013 and I have been looking for something immersive and with serious atmosphere to play since absolutely LOVING Metro 2033 and Last Light. All this talk about Misery 2.0 peaked my interest in stalker again.

So, after playing Misery for an hour or so I actually decided to play vanilla COP so I could experience what the original developers wanted me to first, then I will play Misery. I'm about 5 hours into COP and all I can say is - Wow, I have been missing out. This is exactly what PC gaming is all about! The immersion, atmosphere, difficulty, length......it all culminates into what I got into PC for years ago.

What I love:

- Atmosphere: even vanilla COP is beautiful. The day\night cycles, rain storms, blowing leaves, creepy soundtrack - lightning storms!!
- Length: From what I can tell with sidequests etc. there must be a solid 20-30 hours of gameplay here
- Weapons\Inventory - You need to THINK when you play this game. What weapons do I NEED to carry, and what ones do a stash? You need to keep your backpack weight down if you want to move quickly!
- Difficulty - I love that I need to pick sides, choose allies, plan out what gear I need etc. Shooting isn't just spray and pray, especially at distance. Burst fire, use the right weapon, don't waste ammo etc.
- THINK some more - No big flashing arrows saying do this, or do that - you need to think about how you can complete the objective! As an example, I am at the point where I am preparing to go into the tunnel to Pripyat - I need the respiratory suit, with upgrades, and a good team. I need to gather artifacts to make money, to upgrade the suit. Who will buy them? At what price? What weapons do I need? In anticipation of this built-up underground journey I am getting as geared up as possible!
- Open World - I loved Last light even though it was linear, and linear games have their place, but this open world game is really awesome! Pay for a guide to give me a shortcut, or take the long way with all my gear in tow? Hmmm...

Again, I'm ashamed I went this long without playing this, but at least I am here now! Awesome game, awesome devs! Some american game studios with 10x the budget could learn a thing or two from these guys.

It actually saddens me to think that games like this are few and far between. Because of all the aforementioned things I like about this game, I can easily overlook some of the negatives, such as awkward cutscenes and some funky character animations. Just imagine what these guys could have done with this game given even a 1/4 of the budget used for all of the recent COD garbage.

Again, glad to be here, and loving the ZONE! It's a shame Stalker 2 was cancelled, but hopefully Survarium will give us our fix!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, moment of honesty here....so no flaming!
> 
> To be completely honest, I never played any of the STALKER games all the way through. I sort of remember why as well....
> 
> Back in 2007 PC gaming had an awesome year. We got COD:MW, Crysis, Bioshock, Team Fortress 2, HL2:ep2, Portal, etc etc. It was an insane year of AAA titles, most of which were quality. I remember reading about the first STALKER and liking the premise and style, so I was anticipating it. I recall not getting around to playing it until later in the year, at which point there were so many great games to play I honestly didn't give it a chance. I was one of the guys who built a "Crysis Ready" rig back then, so I was more focused on the big titles. Long story short, I play SoC for maybe an hour and dismissed it.
> 
> Here we are in 2013 and I have been looking for something immersive and with serious atmosphere to play since absolutely LOVING Metro 2033 and Last Light. All this talk about Misery 2.0 peaked my interest in stalker again.
> 
> So, after playing Misery for an hour or so I actually decided to play vanilla COP so I could experience what the original developers wanted me to first, then I will play Misery. I'm about 5 hours into COP and all I can say is - Wow, I have been missing out. This is exactly what PC gaming is all about! The immersion, atmosphere, difficulty, length......it all culminates into what I got into PC for years ago.
> 
> What I love:
> 
> - Atmosphere: even vanilla COP is beautiful. The day\night cycles, rain storms, blowing leaves, creepy soundtrack - lightning storms!!
> - Length: From what I can tell with sidequests etc. there must be a solid 20-30 hours of gameplay here
> - Weapons\Inventory - You need to THINK when you play this game. What weapons do I NEED to carry, and what ones do a stash? You need to keep your backpack weight down if you want to move quickly!
> - Difficulty - I love that I need to pick sides, choose allies, plan out what gear I need etc. Shooting isn't just spray and pray, especially at distance. Burst fire, use the right weapon, don't waste ammo etc.
> - THINK some more - No big flashing arrows saying do this, or do that - you need to think about how you can complete the objective! As an example, I am at the point where I am preparing to go into the tunnel to Pripyat - I need the respiratory suit, with upgrades, and a good team. I need to gather artifacts to make money, to upgrade the suit. Who will buy them? At what price? What weapons do I need? In anticipation of this built-up underground journey I am getting as geared up as possible!
> - Open World - I loved Last light even though it was linear, and linear games have their place, but this open world game is really awesome! Pay for a guide to give me a shortcut, or take the long way with all my gear in tow? Hmmm...
> 
> *Again, I'm ashamed I went this long without playing this, but at least I am here now! Awesome game, awesome devs! Some american game studios with 10x the budget could learn a thing or two from these guys.
> *
> It actually saddens me to think that games like this are few and far between. Because of all the aforementioned things I like about this game, I can easily overlook some of the negatives, such as awkward cutscenes and some funky character animations. Just imagine what these guys could have done with this game given even a 1/4 of the budget used for all of the recent COD garbage.
> 
> Again, glad to be here, and loving the ZONE! It's a shame Stalker 2 was cancelled, but hopefully Survarium will give us our fix!


I hear you man. This is my first playthrough ever of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. Started with Soc, well, kinda going back and forth between all 3 titles. I'm actually really ashamed I let all these years pass and not step foot into the zone until 2013. I'm a big fan of post apocalyptic; how did I let this series slip by?! Playing Misery 2.0 on my first CoP playthrough is a challenge, but I do enjoy a challenge. And I 100% agree, American devs should definitely take note!


----------



## Aparition

That's funny.
My version of your story was dedicating myself to pulling every string I could on my pc to get stalker running.
That initial playthrough on release was so magical.

I wish I could erase my knowledge of stalker so I could relive that experience.


----------



## XKaan

Yeah its definitely an amazing game, despite any flaws.

Oh, and regarding the Atmosfear mod - one thing they did that was amazing was the nuclear fallout showers. Everything turns a radioactive green









I'll actually be sad once I finish the game, since the experience will be over. However, I'll still go back and play Clear Sky, and the Lost Alpha mod looks promising....assuming it is released. (? no updates)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah its definitely an amazing game, despite any flaws.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the Atmosfear mod - one thing they did that was amazing was the nuclear fallout showers. Everything turns a radioactive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll actually be sad once I finish the game, since the experience will be over. However, I'll still go back and play Clear Sky, and the Lost Alpha mod looks promising....assuming it is released. (? no updates)


Don't skip the first game, in many regards it is the best of all 3. Then when you throw mods into the mix... each game in the series is good for another playthrough, 40-80+ hours of time per game if you really like to explore and experience the zone. This series is a goldmine of good gameplay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah its definitely an amazing game, despite any flaws.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the Atmosfear mod - one thing they did that was amazing was the nuclear fallout showers. Everything turns a radioactive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll actually be sad once I finish the game, since the experience will be over. However, I'll still go back and play Clear Sky, and the Lost Alpha mod looks promising....assuming it is released. (? no updates)


Lost Alpha will most likely be released as an official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game with a price tag. They give us new screenshots every month, and often respond to questions. They're just bugfixing and presumably working things out with GSC.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lost Alpha will most likely be released as an official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game with a price tag. They give us new screenshots every month, and often respond to questions. They're just bugfixing and presumably working things out with GSC.


Wow, really? That's very interesting! I'd be willing to pay if the quality was there...no problem!

I get the feeling Bored you have much more insider info than I'll ever have, so I trust what you say and am eager to see how it plays out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Wow, really? That's very interesting! I'd be willing to pay if the quality was there...no problem!
> 
> I get the feeling Bored you have much more insider info than I'll ever have, so I trust what you say and am eager to see how it plays out.


Yeah let's just hope GSC/Sergei doesn't screw this one up, like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2. Quality of LA will exceed all three S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games greatly so that isn't an issue.


----------



## prongs

@boredgunner - my friend i need to download the version of faction wars for Clear Sky for which Oced my toaster does videos in his lets play series. i cant find it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> @boredgunner - my friend i need to download the version of faction wars for Clear Sky for which Oced my toaster does videos in his lets play series. i cant find it.


Might not be the exact same version but here's one:

http://uploading.com/files/73f4c898/The_Faction_War_v3.7beta.rar/

Patches and stuff can be found here.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr2&thm_page=1&thm_id=23060&sec_id=21

There's also Total Factional Warfare if that mod gives you trouble.


----------



## doomlord52

So in Misery 2, what's the deal with the K98k? It can't hit ANYTHING.

Seriously; I'm attacking an area, and I'm shooting at targets MAYBE 100m away. A damaged M16 has no problem getting hits at this range; two shots and you'll down an enemy. Meanwhile, a K98K at 100% quality WITH +20% durability can't hit anything. One is a damaged assault rifle, the other is a bolt-action rifle who's description sates that it's very accurate, and can hit targets 1000m away.

Am I doing it wrong?

/edit

Never mind...
Seems that snipers are bugged


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So in Misery 2, what's the deal with the K98k? It can't hit ANYTHING.
> 
> Seriously; I'm attacking an area, and I'm shooting at targets MAYBE 100m away. A damaged M16 has no problem getting hits at this range; two shots and you'll down an enemy. Meanwhile, a K98K at 100% quality WITH +20% durability can't hit anything. One is a damaged assault rifle, the other is a bolt-action rifle who's description sates that it's very accurate, and can hit targets 1000m away.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> /edit
> 
> Never mind...
> Seems that snipers are bugged


Is there a silencer on it? It doesn't say it, but a silencer reduces accuracy by 40% according to the config files. Otherwise it's just a bad job by the devs on the config of the gun. You could try editing the values.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah sniper rifles are really weak in Misery 2.0. I'll release my addon shortly after the patch comes out (which is August 7). Bullet count will be similar to SoC Mod Pack 2013, and silencers no longer ruin performance. Among many other changes.

- EDIT: Yanov/Jupiter is a crash fest for me too.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah sniper rifles are really weak in Misery 2.0. I'll release my addon shortly after the patch comes out (which is August 7). Bullet count will be similar to SoC Mod Pack 2013, and silencers no longer ruin performance. Among many other changes.
> 
> - EDIT: Yanov/Jupiter is a crash fest for me too.


Really depends on the rifle. I have a standard Dragunov (found on the military body near the southern plateau chopper) that is perfectly accurate and kills all stalkers in 1 shot to the head or two upper body. This is using AP rounds. I think I was even using a silencer. The stats of guns seem to be all over the place.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Again, I'm ashamed I went this long without playing this, but at least I am here now!


Great story.
I am jealous!
Quote:


> I wish I could erase my knowledge of stalker so I could relive that experience.


I would kill something/body to eraze my memory - to play Stalky again for the first time.
I have only been gaming since 07 and apart from a few moments and of course HL2, Stalker is head an shoulders above most games.
Of course you can't compare apples n oranges.
I am pretty sure one of the main reason is the utterly resinous, thick, palpable atmosphere.
SoC did win 07 atmosphere of the ..yea baby.

Enjoy it all brother, and be prepared to be converted to the monolithian religion of stalking, which includes getting together with other stalk fans and squealing like little girls at the delight of if all.









Quote:


> Yanov/Jupiter is a crash fest for me too.


Dang.
Well I do suspect this patch might not fix all this crashing, and the well meaning ambitious MDT may have bitten off more than they can masticate.
BUT if they can fix the crash party, I will be as happy as pig in pooh.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah sniper rifles are really weak in Misery 2.0. *I'll release my addon shortly after the patch comes out (which is August 7).* Bullet count will be similar to SoC Mod Pack 2013, and silencers no longer ruin performance. Among many other changes.
> 
> - EDIT: Yanov/Jupiter is a crash fest for me too.


Patch?!


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Patch?!


Patch is supposed to be Wednesday and will change the damage values and fix some of the bugs. They are also adding a new feature which I would have to guess is cooking the meat from killing mutants. That's the only thing that really seems like it is missing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Patch is supposed to be Wednesday and will change the damage values and fix some of the bugs. They are also adding a new feature which I would have to guess is cooking the meat from killing mutants. That's the only thing that really seems like it is missing.


It's also missing the quick-release inventory/backpack feature. I hope they fix all the serious bugs, I'm sure they will soon if not by Wednesday. True Zone Projects is one of the best mod teams out there, from my experience this is actually their most buggy release, but it's also an enormous mod. Once they patch up their mods, they're perfectly stable pretty much, and they release patches quite quickly.

Also, is anyone else unable to drop/deploy the GPS marked backpack stashes? They don't work for me at all.


----------



## neeeksta

I see Troj recommending playing in DX 9 has anyone tried it for any length of time?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> I see Troj recommending playing in DX 9 has anyone tried it for any length of time?


Clear Sky and CoP have always been most stable in DX9. I switched off DX11 once I started crashing a lot in Yanov/Jupiter. It helps a bit, but it won't stop the mod related crashing. Didn't really help with stuttering either. The visual difference is very minimal as long as you force AA with your video card control panel so it's worth a go if you are having problems.


----------



## neeeksta

Cheers Viscerous, I will be trying it myself tonight.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> I see Troj recommending playing in DX 9 has anyone tried it for any length of time?


Yea, I switched to DX9 for DX11, and the crashes have become far less common.


----------



## neeeksta

Yup just done 2.5 hours without a crash.
Tried the Cocaine .. my nose is still itching, but survived some monsters and bullets!


----------



## neeeksta

I just discovered this stash - anyone know how to get to it in the Ranger danger station?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered this stash - anyone know how to get to it in the Ranger danger station?


I saw it and was going to take a screenshot also. Tried for about 15 minutes with no luck.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> I saw it and was going to take a screenshot also. Tried for about 15 minutes with no luck.


I'll make a video of how to get it.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll make a video of how to get it.


BoredGunner FTW!!


----------



## boredgunner

Here it is. It's only 720p at the time of this post since it's still processing.





Over a decade of Turok pays off.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, moment of honesty here....so no flaming!
> 
> To be completely honest, I never played any of the STALKER games all the way through. I sort of remember why as well....
> 
> Back in 2007 PC gaming had an awesome year. We got COD:MW, Crysis, Bioshock, Team Fortress 2, HL2:ep2, Portal, etc etc. It was an insane year of AAA titles, most of which were quality. I remember reading about the first STALKER and liking the premise and style, so I was anticipating it. I recall not getting around to playing it until later in the year, at which point there were so many great games to play I honestly didn't give it a chance. I was one of the guys who built a "Crysis Ready" rig back then, so I was more focused on the big titles. Long story short, I play SoC for maybe an hour and dismissed it.
> 
> Here we are in 2013 and I have been looking for something immersive and with serious atmosphere to play since absolutely LOVING Metro 2033 and Last Light. All this talk about Misery 2.0 peaked my interest in stalker again.
> 
> So, after playing Misery for an hour or so I actually decided to play vanilla COP so I could experience what the original developers wanted me to first, then I will play Misery. I'm about 5 hours into COP and all I can say is - Wow, I have been missing out. This is exactly what PC gaming is all about! The immersion, atmosphere, difficulty, length......it all culminates into what I got into PC for years ago.
> 
> What I love:
> 
> - Atmosphere: even vanilla COP is beautiful. The day\night cycles, rain storms, blowing leaves, creepy soundtrack - lightning storms!!
> - Length: From what I can tell with sidequests etc. there must be a solid 20-30 hours of gameplay here
> - Weapons\Inventory - You need to THINK when you play this game. What weapons do I NEED to carry, and what ones do a stash? You need to keep your backpack weight down if you want to move quickly!
> - Difficulty - I love that I need to pick sides, choose allies, plan out what gear I need etc. Shooting isn't just spray and pray, especially at distance. Burst fire, use the right weapon, don't waste ammo etc.
> - THINK some more - No big flashing arrows saying do this, or do that - you need to think about how you can complete the objective! As an example, I am at the point where I am preparing to go into the tunnel to Pripyat - I need the respiratory suit, with upgrades, and a good team. I need to gather artifacts to make money, to upgrade the suit. Who will buy them? At what price? What weapons do I need? In anticipation of this built-up underground journey I am getting as geared up as possible!
> - Open World - I loved Last light even though it was linear, and linear games have their place, but this open world game is really awesome! Pay for a guide to give me a shortcut, or take the long way with all my gear in tow? Hmmm...
> 
> Again, I'm ashamed I went this long without playing this, but at least I am here now! Awesome game, awesome devs! Some american game studios with 10x the budget could learn a thing or two from these guys.
> 
> It actually saddens me to think that games like this are few and far between. Because of all the aforementioned things I like about this game, I can easily overlook some of the negatives, such as awkward cutscenes and some funky character animations. Just imagine what these guys could have done with this game given even a 1/4 of the budget used for all of the recent COD garbage.
> 
> Again, glad to be here, and loving the ZONE! It's a shame Stalker 2 was cancelled, but hopefully Survarium will give us our fix!


To be honest, I think most stalker fans will agree that the original, SOC, is the best of all of them. I'm not going to explain why because I'd spoiler you guys and, being virgin and all, you WANT TO PLAY THE THREE OF THEM without knowing crap about them (Clear Sky gets kinda playable once modded, although vanilla its kinda kirky at first). This games will neat you several hundred (yes, hundred) hours once you start digging, and try mods and other things... they are THAT deep, and THAT replayable (I think I've done SOC like 15 times, and I keep going back at it, still feeling nervous when getting to..... shhhh, I'll say no more







the rest knows what I mean, for sure







)

So, guys, enjoy them. Sure SOC looks old and all, but just drop some mods on top, and graphics wise (specially when not outside) it still looks great, and there is nothing on the market, fps-wise, that has even 1/4 of the immersion, atmosphere and fun this games net you.

Heck, I even think some old mods are FANTASTIC, try Priboy Story if you wanna roam around all the maps looking for the damn documents... and good luck finding them even when you have played SOC half a dozen times!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I hear you man. This is my first playthrough ever of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. Started with Soc, well, kinda going back and forth between all 3 titles. I'm actually really ashamed I let all these years pass and not step foot into the zone until 2013. I'm a big fan of post apocalyptic; how did I let this series slip by?! Playing Misery 2.0 on my first CoP playthrough is a challenge, but I do enjoy a challenge. And I 100% agree, American devs should definitely take note!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That's funny.
> My version of your story was dedicating myself to pulling every string I could on my pc to get stalker running.
> That initial playthrough on release was so magical.
> 
> I wish I could erase my knowledge of stalker so I could relive that experience.


I remember myself on 2007. I had a crappy computer. I tried Stalker but could barely run it... also, it was very buggy. So, I waited... until 2009, when I had a decent computer that could run it just fine. Oh boy, did I have fun









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah its definitely an amazing game, despite any flaws.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the Atmosfear mod - one thing they did that was amazing was the nuclear fallout showers. Everything turns a radioactive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll actually be sad once I finish the game, since the experience will be over. However, I'll still go back and play Clear Sky, and the Lost Alpha mod looks promising....assuming it is released. (? no updates)


Nah, they can be replayed many, many times, and still feel as good. Sure, the game won't surprise you that much... until you start trying crazy mods like Narodnaya Solyanka (THAT is insane... if you make it work stable, that is).


----------



## Valkayria

So, I ended up uninstalling Misery 2.0. I've finally come to the realization that I was in way over my head running the mod on my first playthrough. I did a clean install of CoP, and downloaded SGM 2.2 All-in-one. I don't know where anything goes. There wasn't any instructions provided. Any help would be appreciated. It looks like a beautiful mod. Thank you!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So, I ended up uninstalling Misery 2.0. I've finally come to the realization that I was in way over my head running the mod on my first playthrough. I did a clean install of CoP, and downloaded SGM 2.2 All-in-one. I don't know where anything goes. There wasn't any instructions provided. Any help would be appreciated. It looks like a beautiful mod. Thank you!


I totally forgot how SGM 2.2 is packaged, but SGM 2.2 is a full conversion mod with new locations and a new story if you weren't aware. If you want a good first-time CoP experience and Misery 2.0 is too overwhelming, I recommend getting all of these.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/downloads/atmosfear-3-for-cop

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack

All of those except for Absolute Structures are actually included with Misery 2.0 (and Misery's versions of AF3 and AN3 are unique). So you will have similar features, without the added difficulty or gameplay overhaul.


----------



## Aparition

I still think a simple aksu sound mod is all vanilla really needs.
It plays well to the more modern crowd.

Then pile on all the realism mods.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I totally forgot how SGM 2.2 is packaged, but SGM 2.2 is a full conversion mod with new locations and a new story if you weren't aware. If you want a good first-time CoP experience and Misery 2.0 is too overwhelming, I recommend getting all of these.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/downloads/atmosfear-3-for-cop
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack
> 
> All of those except for Absolute Structures are actually included with Misery 2.0 (and Misery's versions of AF3 and AN3 are unique). So you will have similar features, without the added difficulty or gameplay overhaul.


Appreciate it. That has been, and will continue to be my go-to site for mods. One little question. Any of those mods have the zip inventory sound? I know it's a minor thing, but I'm a sucker for that sound.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Appreciate it. That has been, and will continue to be my go-to site for mods. One little question. Any of those mods have the zip inventory sound? I know it's a minor thing, but I'm a sucker for that sound.


I'm pretty sure they do not.


----------



## Valkayria

I got all of those mods downloaded. I needed to use WinZip, and there's over a 1000 files for armory and MSO. I'm not this moronic when It comes to installing mods, but I'm a little stumped. Do I just extract the game data folders to STALKERS main directory? Or the whole thing?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I got all of those mods downloaded. I needed to use WinZip, and there's over a 1000 files for armory and MSO. I'm not this moronic when It comes to installing mods, but I'm a little stumped. Do I just extract the game data folders to STALKERS main directory? Or the whole thing?


Yeah extract each gamedata folder to CoP folder. Order shouldn't matter but check the readme for MSO first.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah extract each gamedata folder to CoP folder. Order shouldn't matter but check the readme for MSO first.


Ah yes! Now I remember. Use explorer style. I forgot how to WinZip for a second.


----------



## boredgunner

So... switching to DX9 causes my forced AA to actually work now. The game looks so much better.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So... switching to DX9 causes my forced AA to actually work now. The game looks so much better.


Yep. Should net a bit of extra FPS and stability as well.


----------



## neeeksta

boredgunner, I humbly prostrate myself at your gaming overlord feet once again, i.e. thanks for the stash location vid:thumb:
Annoying thing was I went through that hole in the roof and thought it was too high to make it onto the next section of the roof, I should have persisted.

Yea, the DX9 trick worked a treat!
Got through god nose how many hours last night with one crash, and as ya say it still looks fantastic, though it may be my imagination but the lightning and some of the shiny surfaces do look better with DX11?

I just got online, and a quick squizz at the moddb page couldn't see it, is the patch not out yet?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> boredgunner, I humbly prostrate myself at your gaming overlord feet once again, i.e. thanks for the stash location vid:thumb:
> Annoying thing was I went through that hole in the roof and thought it was too high to make it onto the next section of the roof, I should have persisted.
> 
> Yea, the DX9 trick worked a treat!
> Got through god nose how many hours last night with one crash, and as ya say it still looks fantastic, though it may be my imagination but the lightning and some of the shiny surfaces do look better with DX11?
> 
> I just got online, and a quick squizz at the moddb page couldn't see it, is the patch not out yet?


No patch yet. Sometime tomorrow (still Tuesday for me). Trojanuch posted a few times on moddb and didn't say anything about a delay.


----------



## neeeksta

Ah chairs Viscerous!
I keep forgetting here in New Zealand we have our own special time, and I am on the East Coast to make it even worse.
So time hits my little town before it hits the rest of the spinning sphere









Had another Kodak moment last night.
Did some gun changing fixing trading then went off and raided the Ranger station, did the end of the Grouse quest and had some random bandit encounter, actually had a damn good haul of loot was almost at Skadovsk a couple more steps then out of nowhere those fuzzing dogs of doom took me out, and to make it worse I realized I had been so immersed that no saves had taken place









Moral of the story don't have to much fun - you forget to save








Quote:


> Over a decade of Turok pays off.


Ummm that is a lot of gaming ( on one game )??








I looked at the pipes n stuff, knew it was possible, how could it not be.


----------



## Aparition

So dx9 then?
I thought atmosfear needed dx10 though?


----------



## Valkayria

"X-Ray engine has stopped working". Once I get past the loading screen it shuts down and gives me that message. It's happened about 10 times now. I about put my fist through my monitor. I know some of you STALKER vets have gone through this, or maybe you haven't, but to ease my frustration is there any way around it? I tried to verify the cache several times. Ran the game as an admin: give me a load error ect... I always appreciate the help you guys have given me.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> "X-Ray engine has stopped working". Once I get past the loading screen it shuts down and gives me that message. It's happened about 10 times now. I about put my fist through my monitor. I know some of you STALKER vets have gone through this, or maybe you haven't, but to ease my frustration is there any way around it? I tried to verify the cache several times. Ran the game as an admin: give me a load error ect... I always appreciate the help you guys have given me.


Not sure if this applies to you, but that happened to me over and over again, and it was because I was trying to load a previous save AFTER installing Atmosfear 3

Is this happening when trying to load a save point?


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Not sure if this applies to you, but that happened to me over and over again, and it was because I was trying to load a previous save AFTER installing Atmosfear 3
> 
> Is this happening when trying to load a save point?


Starting a new game. I did install Atmosfear 3 along with Absolute Nature 3, Absolute Structures, MSO and Arsonal Mod.


----------



## 95329

I noticed that SG 550 (Modern) can't have the latest upgrades, it says "required tier: modern or higher". This is obviously just a error in the upgrade or weapon files and I tried figuring them out but it's no use. I've no idea how they greyed out some of the upgrades and I would be very glad if someone helped me out on this


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did someone mention not to use quicksaves with Misery 2.0? Is that a bug they will work out, or is that a "feature" for the mod? I would hate to give it up, especially on this game, and this mod to boot.


----------



## Aparition

Quicksave issue is a bug.
I'm not sure what it actually affects but probably head issues with corrupted saves.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> "X-Ray engine has stopped working". Once I get past the loading screen it shuts down and gives me that message. It's happened about 10 times now. I about put my fist through my monitor. I know some of you STALKER vets have gone through this, or maybe you haven't, but to ease my frustration is there any way around it? I tried to verify the cache several times. Ran the game as an admin: give me a load error ect... I always appreciate the help you guys have given me.


Can you post the last few lines of your crash log? Located in C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat\logs


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can you post the last few lines of your crash log? Located in C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat\logs


A clean install of CoP fixed everything. Using those mods, the game looks beautiful.


----------



## doomlord52

Isn't the Misery patch supposed to hit today? Any ETA?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Isn't the Misery patch supposed to hit today? Any ETA?


This is what the devs said:
Quote:


> Sorry guys for lack of definitive information regarding the patch.
> 
> We've been working on it heavly thru the weekend but it is impossible for us to determine wheter we'll be able to release it today, tommorow or on wednesday. But we will certainly do our best so that it does not happen after wednesday (07.08).
> 
> For the patch the (extensive) balance / gameplay stuff has already been done, now we are working on nailing as many reported bugs and issues as possible.
> 
> We are also implementing one, entirely new feature to it.
> 
> Reason for 'delay' is that for example I am sitting in my rl job all-day and I don't know how much I will be able to mod thru the night (cerainly as much possible thou). Same goes for other team-members (we have lives beyond the project you know ).
> It will be recommended to launch new game after the patch but compatibility package is going to be added to it so that old playthrus can be continued.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and please cope with us as Loner1 has noted. Also thank you for all opinions regarding the project - please keep them comming. "


----------



## neeeksta

Re the corrupted saves, I have had one corrupted hard save and no corrupted quick saves so go figure


----------



## Valkayria

I've been wondering about something. The terrifying distant screams that can be heard. What exactly is it? I've drawn my own conclusion that it's someone being ripped apart by a mutant.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I love the distant gun shots and screams. Some of the sound design in this game is really amazing.


Coming from an Audiophile that is quite the statement.
Indeed the soundscape is a BIG reason for the grunty atmosphere and those ambient sounds are very well done, if you think about it - that a distant dog bark or wind whistle etc happens once every while really does contribute to the immersion.
When your a musician your earholes tend to get tuned to sound .. (pain in the @$$ having noisy neighbors)

So I am trying to finally head to Yanov and crash the party .. eerrrr I mean get through the crash but I can't








Did you get past it boredgunner / anyone?
I know "I" have a bad memory but really .. 8 gigs of RAM









_[error]Expression : fatal error
[error]Function : out_of_memory_handler
[error]File : D:\prog_repository\sources\trunk\xrCore\xrDebugNew.cpp
[error]Line : 336
[error]Description :
[error]Arguments : Out of memory. Memory request: 2097152 K_


----------



## 95329

Still no patch


----------



## Viscerous

I gave up trying to progress about 4 days ago. Was really hoping for the patch and I'm starting to regret not starting over with Misery 1.0 or another mod.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> I gave up trying to progress about 4 days ago. Was really hoping for the patch and I'm starting to regret not starting over with Misery 1.0 or another mod.


I've been refreshing the moddb site literally every 15 minutes







Is this your first playthrough? I think this is my second playthrough for Call of Pripyat. I've played SoC and Clear Sky through a couple of times.

Does anyone know if there are any mods for Shadow of Chernobyl that would allow weapon upgrading like the newer ones? That is the only downside to the game in my opinion and I would love to play it through again. I tried stalker soup but I really didn't like it. I couldn't get a "hold" of it and I think the mod was all over the place anyways..


----------



## neeeksta

I have a shocking confession, I feel like I have examined every square inch of the Merc Processing station in search of Cardan tools (assuming they aren't at sawmill as I am playing as sniper and didn't find any anyway)
Just can't find the little mofos, could someone halp?








I have the ones from the Ranger station, and I understand the other ones (radar station?) are quite hard to get to, so I am waiting for better gear before trying.


----------



## Aparition

I don't think there is a mod that adds upgrades to SOC. Attachments yes, but the weapon files don't have anything like CoP or CS for upgrades.


----------



## 95329

Mercenaries at waste disposal plant got what they deserved


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hope you guys don't mind...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Viscerous

I guess it's pretty obvious at this point, but they posted that the patch is delayed with no new eta.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> I guess it's pretty obvious at this point, but they posted that the patch is delayed with no new eta.


Hate it when real life interferes with vid games :-(
I am sure the boys are going hard, they are troupers to the max.


----------



## neeeksta

From the MDT
Quote:


> Posted 15:44, August 8 2013
> PATCH GROWING STRONGER
> 
> MDT is looking into the hundreds of mails, PMs and forum comments that are posted as
> supportive notions about bugs and glitches. With a dedicated aim of nailing as many
> bugs as possible there is much reason to let the patch have its time and follow-up
> testing prior to release.
> 
> The current changelog counts 50+ various fixes throughout all game aspects.
> 
> While the patch is meant as a proper gamedata update (and thus require a new game start)
> MDT will also be delivering a savegame compatible version for those of you that can
> live with a 80% patch activation.


Sounds like we should hop off to the tiddlywinks board for a few days eh?
OR
Do what sane stalkers have done and stop playing ASAP


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> From the MDT
> Sounds like we should hop off to the tiddlywinks board for a few days eh?
> OR
> Do what sane stalkers have done and stop playing ASAP


Friendly zone service announcement.
The Zone is currently going through an unstable episode. Stalkers advised to wait this out in safety. Reported deaths are at an higher than average rate.
Thank you for this friendly zone announcement.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Friendly zone service announcement.
> The Zone is currently going through an unstable episode. Stalkers advised to wait this out in safety. Reported deaths are at an higher than average rate.
> Thank you for this friendly zone announcement.


Muwahaha .. and now .... here's Strelok with the weather.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> From the MDT
> Sounds like we should hop off to the tiddlywinks board for a few days eh?
> OR
> *Do what sane stalkers have done and stop playing ASAP*


I won't continue my assaulter anymore. This is my third start in Misery 2.0, I guess I will have to start over again after the patch. I already ditched the game and started Shadow of Chernobyl with boredgunners mod (includes oblivion lost 2010 etc.). I just have to play some Stalker now, Misery 2.0 got me addicted again









Edit:

*Boredgunner*: Is there any way to reduce or completery turn of the DOF for your modpack, I really don't like DOF in general


----------



## Viscerous

Patch is out.

http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Patch is out.
> 
> http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368


I was literally about to post that.

Downloading


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> *Boredgunner*: Is there any way to reduce or completery turn of the DOF for your modpack, I really don't like DOF in general


Yeah it's controlled in gamedata\shaders\r2\SkyGRAPHICS_options.cfg.

Downloading Misery patch now. This will also delay my addon for a bit.


----------



## prongs

@boredgunner - hey can you please confirm if the patch causes crash with previous saves.




this is what i have right now. i dunno if this will help in telling whether the savegame will crash or not but still.


----------



## Valkayria

I believe the patch notes said you'll have to start a new game.


----------



## doomlord52

So I started a new game with the new patch, and wow, the luck. Within "1 day" (in-game) I had about 38k. I bought a G43 and 60 rounds of ammo. I couldn't afford armor, though. So I head off for the "bloodsucker lair" quest, and I get to the room with the 3 dead Duty guys.... and I find an FN2000.

Ok.

I thought this mod was supposed to be hard


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I started a new game with the new patch, and wow, the luck. Within "1 day" (in-game) I had about 38k. I bought a G43 and 60 rounds of ammo. I couldn't afford armor, though. So I head off for the "bloodsucker lair" quest, and I get to the room with the 3 dead Duty guys.... and I find an FN2000.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> I thought this mod was supposed to be hard


So they made it too easy now? I'll fix that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> @boredgunner - hey can you please confirm if the patch causes crash with previous saves.
> 
> this is what i have right now. i dunno if this will help in telling whether the savegame will crash or not but still.


I can't sorry, I already got rid of my old saves.


----------



## Aparition

But you still have no Armor and that mission isn't too hard if you prepare for it.


----------



## neeeksta

Hey team, any word on stability and use of DX11 vs DX9 etc?
Gonna be a while before I can d/l and asperience it.
Quote:


> So they made it too easy now? I'll fix that.


Aww man I just loved the black road start and the intense struggle.
Be tempted to say something cynical like "MDT shouldn't have listened to the moaners and impatient wimps"









Anyhoo any idea when you will get a chance to edit the package back to miserable suffering boredgunner?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Aww man I just loved the black road start and the intense struggle.
> Be tempted to say something cynical like "MDT shouldn't have listened to the moaners and impatient wimps"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo any idea when you will get a chance to edit the package back to miserable suffering boredgunner?


I'm going to have to thoroughly play through the game with this patch now, and make sure my addon transitions properly into this newly patched version. It should take two weeks or so.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I'm going to have to thoroughly play through the game with this patch now, and make sure my addon transitions properly into this newly patched version. It should take two weeks or so.


Gracias!
I see some positive stuff over at Moddb so looking forward to leaping back in.

It's such a great game and atmosphere I can easily see myself playing this for a long time yet.
In fact for some reason a memory came back to me of first vanilla CoP run through being up by the iron forest at sunset with the lighting just looking devine, and some stalkers sitting around fire playing the geetar .. and I was thinking this is gaming heaven, when you really feel part of it all.

Just gotta decide what to play as - in fact I was wondering if it makes that much of a difference, apart from not wanting to get hungry every 5 mins


----------



## boredgunner

In other news, there will be a Lost Alpha update very shortly.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So they made it too easy now? I'll fix that.


Yay!

Also, that was on a Black Forest start.... so yea. Game feels MUCH easier now. Still unhappy that ALL of my deaths thus-far have been due to cheating AI: Hiding in a bush at night, guy 30m away turns a corner and 2-shots me - he had no idea I was there. It's kind of strange, the game is too easy, but the difficulty is still there because the AI cheats. Kind of a disappointing - still fun though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Also, that was on a Black Forest start.... so yea. Game feels MUCH easier now. Still unhappy that ALL of my deaths thus-far have been due to cheating AI: Hiding in a bush at night, guy 30m away turns a corner and 2-shots me - he had no idea I was there. It's kind of strange, the game is too easy, but the difficulty is still there because the AI cheats. Kind of a disappointing - still fun though.


Difficulty is the same for me since I backed up my addon. I just got my ass kicked at the Bloodsucker lair in Zaton like 5 times in a row hehe. Once I ensure stability I'll release it. Meanwhile, I didn't know that SGSSAA worked in CoP. It doesn't work in DX11 sadly, only DX9 though I haven't tested DX10.









It runs about 10 FPS better than OGSSAA, and looks pretty much identical.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In other news, there will be a Lost Alpha update very shortly.


Freakin' great!









Couple of hours into the new patch and I dunno if it's my imagination but less stutter?
Getting by the zombies was a walk in the park, they were shooting at me flat tack and I wasn't going down .. I hope the easiness factor don't pour happiness on the misery.


----------



## neeeksta

Oh yea, using DX11 and again it's hard to tell, (damn human subjectivity) but boy it looks funtastic


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Those patch notes.

Does it fix the game breaking bugs? Should I start a new playthrough now or wait for more feedback?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Those patch notes.
> 
> Does it fix the game breaking bugs? Should I start a new playthrough now or wait for more feedback?


Time will tell brother, my previous game came to an end when trying to move to Yanov, before that it was lovely (minus a few crashes, but after DX9 it was fine)
However if you have some pacman or chess games that need your attention, it wouldn't hurt to wait a bit for more feedback.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Difficulty is the same for me since I backed up my addon. I just got my ass kicked at the Bloodsucker lair in Zaton like 5 times in a row hehe. Once I ensure stability I'll release it. Meanwhile, I didn't know that SGSSAA worked in CoP. It doesn't work in DX11 sadly, only DX9 though I haven't tested DX10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs about 10 FPS better than OGSSAA, and looks pretty much identical.


I preferred the game in DX9 using the Nvidia forced AA, but I got what looked like artifacting on the left side and top of my screen. It can actually be seen slightly in your screen shot in the bottom left and top right corners if you look closely. It was very noticeable in my game in darker areas or when using night vision. It's something to do with using the Nvidia forced AA since switching back to DX11 fixed it.

I ended up starting a playthrough of Misery 1.0, and I have no idea how people think 2.0 is so much harder. While humans die a bit quicker in 1.0, nearly every other aspect of the game seems harder to me in 1.0. Guns can only be sold if they are above 75% condition, ammo can only be sold for about 1 rouble a bullet, mutants give nothing and are just as hard to kill, and supplies overall are much more rare. The sway on guns is also like 5x higher in the original Misery. In 2.0 a suit with 2 kevlar plates made me invulnerable, while a Tushkano in 1.0 can kill me if I'm not careful.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it's controlled in gamedata\shaders\r2\SkyGRAPHICS_options.cfg.
> 
> Downloading Misery patch now. This will also delay my addon for a bit.


Thanks mate, made the mod much more enjoyable for me


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> I ended up starting a playthrough of Misery 1.0, and I have no idea how people think 2.0 is so much harder. While humans die a bit quicker in 1.0, nearly every other aspect of the game seems harder to me in 1.0. Guns can only be sold if they are above 75% condition, ammo can only be sold for about 1 rouble a bullet, mutants give nothing and are just as hard to kill, and supplies overall are much more rare. The sway on guns is also like 5x higher in the original Misery. In 2.0 a suit with 2 kevlar plates made me invulnerable, while a Tushkano in 1.0 can kill me if I'm not careful.


Yeah 1.0 is much harder. Snorks in 1.0 also just... don't die. Neither do zombies. It's more unbalanced difficulty in that though, and makes less sense at times. But 2.0 needs tweaking too, so you don't become a tank if you use a few kevlar plates.

Lost Alpha status report is up, see here. I still expect the release date to be Q3 or Q4 2014. They also released this video with it.





So it's basically going to have a new version of Absolute Nature by default. It would be nice if they raised the polygon count even more to match modern games, but I can't really complain.


----------



## XKaan

^ Great news! Too bad we will wait another year, but I can deal for a polished product!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Is it really worth starting over to install the Misery 2.0 patch that's out? I've only had a single crash happen when I tried to loot a certain body. I wouldn't mind starting over, I guess, cause I am not all that far in, but if it's only for a couple fixes or features,,,


----------



## Valkayria

Ran into an Izlom yesterday in The Garbage mumbling this same jibberish. I could've sworn he was telling me to hold on, and was asking me for cheese. It's a shame they got cut from the original game. I actually find them rather comical.

Not my video:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Is it really worth starting over to install the Misery 2.0 patch that's out? I've only had a single crash happen when I tried to loot a certain body. I wouldn't mind starting over, I guess, cause I am not all that far in, but if it's only for a couple fixes or features,,,


There is a "Savegame compatible version" so maybe try that one. And yeah, Misery 2.0 definitely is way too easy now. After 2 hours or less on a new game, I already have over 30000 RU. Time to fix that.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Is it really worth starting over to install the Misery 2.0 patch that's out? I've only had a single crash happen when I tried to loot a certain body. I wouldn't mind starting over, I guess, cause I am not all that far in, but if it's only for a couple fixes or features,,,


The game was fairly stable in Zaton apart from the guaranteed crashes like upgrades and inspecting bodies. The crashing really picks up as you go through Jupiter. I saw that a couple of people were able to complete the game, but the majority were not able to. I would restart if I were you, but you could be one of the lucky ones. A lot of it seems to depend on how many sidequests you do, as well as your overall game time. If you are rushing through you might have a better chance of completion. Another thing to think about is that people who restarted don't know if they are actually going to be able to complete the game with the patch. It's been out less than a day, so I doubt anyone has restarted the game and completed it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I might just restart for the plain fact that I too agree this is a bit too easy...it started off pretty tough right off the hop, but money was way too easy to come by...still get killed a ton randomly, but I think I had a much tougher time with SoC and BoredGunner's pack, but maybe that's just cause I am getting more familiar with the games the more I play them.


----------



## doomlord52

So i'm playing Misery 2.... and I found another FN-2000... still in Zaton. Still can't afford any armor.

What is up with their drop-rates? I've found them only on those pre-spawned bodies.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So i'm playing Misery 2.... and I found another FN-2000... still in Zaton. Still can't afford any armor.
> 
> What is up with their drop-rates? I've found them only on those pre-spawned bodies.


Are you finding the FS2000? That's a civilian version, which for some reason is fully automatic. I've addressed that too and made it semi-auto only.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you finding the FS2000? That's a civilian version, which for some reason is fully automatic. I've addressed that too and made it semi-auto only.


It was semi-auto before the patch. I don't know about the current one.


----------



## Aparition

So how effective is the ammo types?

Example there is makarov ammo that can penetrate type 3 Armor.
So my guess is if you wear type 3 Armor and NPCs only shoot standard ammo that penetrates type 1 or 2 you will be impervious to that enemy.
Cool system buti think it might be outsmarting itself for game play.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Ran into an Izlom yesterday in The Garbage mumbling this same jibberish. I could've sworn he was telling me to hold on, and was asking me for cheese


I have always thought they are saying "Munch cheese"









*sigh* yay verily I am only a few hours in and have the Sunrise, some fancy sniper rifle, i can't member the name of and generally on EZ street









Neer mine, still fun and gorgeous to behold. I was busy marveling at the play of light and rain on a radiated van and got utterly irradiated









Interesting stuff on Lost Alpha boredgunner, it certainly makes ya drool like an excited puppy at the thought of what might be.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you finding the FS2000? That's a civilian version, which for some reason is fully automatic. I've addressed that too and made it semi-auto only.


I've got one of each now. A black FN-FS-2000, and a green-camo FN-2000 (with the big-tube scope thing). And yea, the FS-2000 is full-auto, despite what the tool tip says. And the FN-2000 shows the FS-FN-2000 description...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I've got one of each now. A black FN-FS-2000, and a green-camo FN-2000 (with the big-tube scope thing). And yea, the FS-2000 is full-auto, despite what the tool tip says. And the FN-2000 shows the FS-FN-2000 description...


Thanks for pointing that out, will add that to my list of fixes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Interesting stuff on Lost Alpha boredgunner, it certainly makes ya drool like an excited puppy at the thought of what might be.


Tell me about it. I'm even more excited since I know quite a bit about what it will be...


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Tell me about it. I'm even more excited since I know quite a bit about what it will be...


You an Dezo mates from way back?
"If you got something to say spill the beans otherwise take a hike"








Just kidding, I love surprises.

Boohoo, I got a CTD mooching around in DX11, strange thing though is the log was empty.


----------



## Aparition

I just tried dx9 enhanced setting. Game was a ton smoother. I was on dx11 before and I got lots of small jitters.

Some of the guns in NPCs hands sometimes look sparkly though. I wonder if that is just the model.

So far so good although I just restarted as Recon, black Road start.

Found myself a bag o smoky fun.

Here are some pictures...
Stuck Nvidia inspector at x4 multisampling + x4 supersampling.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm not sure it is working.

But here is same settings with DX11 - look at all those jaggies!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Misery 2.0 first blowout


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Here are some pictures...
> Stuck Nvidia inspector at x4 multisampling + x4 supersampling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like AA is definitely working. Though you'll want to set transparency to 4x sparse grid supersampling if it isn't already, and set LOD Bias to Allow and -1.000. Also, dat performance. Running 2x SGSSAA in this game makes me want a 780, but I'll wait for AMD's new offerings.


----------



## Aparition

Thanks gunner.
Ya the 780 is shrugging off those settings lol.

I tried some dx10 and got a whole series of freezes. Then locked out at 10 fps in game. Had to reset all of the driver profiles to get back to normal performance. Guess I confused the driver.

So I watched this total badass stalker take on 12 wild dogs. Ended up being a group of them, 5 stalkers. They looked all pretty experienced, maybe it wasa hunting party. They handled a few dozen mutants like a walk through the park.
Totally awesome to see.

Sadly one of them was eaten when the huge pack of dogs first attacked. I now have a silenced Mp5 alternate.
Such is life in the Zone.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just tried dx9 enhanced setting. Game was a ton smoother. I was on dx11 before and I got lots of small jitters.
> 
> Some of the guns in NPCs hands sometimes look sparkly though. I wonder if that is just the model.
> 
> So far so good although I just restarted as Recon, black Road start.
> 
> Found myself a bag o smoky fun.
> 
> Here are some pictures...
> Stuck Nvidia inspector at x4 multisampling + x4 supersampling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it is working.
> 
> But here is same settings with DX11 - look at all those jaggies!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there any way to get rid of the lines on the top and left side of the screen. It annoys the heck out of me. Only happens when using Nvidia forced AA in DX9 mode. You can see them in your first two screenshots.


----------



## Aparition

I dunno about the lines. I saw them during one config and not others.

Bored...
I think I'm screwing the driver up. I just tried x4 again with x4SGS and I got under 20fps.
Here is a shot with x2 and x2SGS


Maybe I didn't have the AA working correctly the first time?
Maybe its the rain? Lol
Memory usage is definitely much higher though.

Inspector settings
http://img.techpowerup.org/130811/nvidia_20130811_162120.png


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I dunno about the lines. I saw them during one config and not others.
> 
> Bored...
> I think I'm screwing the driver up. I just tried x4 again with x4SGS and I got under 20fps.
> Here is a shot with x2 and x2SGS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I didn't have the AA working correctly the first time?
> Maybe its the rain? Lol
> Memory usage is definitely much higher though.
> 
> Inspector settings
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130811/nvidia_20130811_162120.png


Yeah setting those to 4x instead of 2x enables 4x full screen sparse grid supersampling, that will kill frame rate in this game. 2x is ideal for me, but your mileage may vary. If you use 2x, LOD Bias should be set to -0.5 instead.


----------



## doomlord52

So I finished the "waste processing" data retrieval quest..... THE LOOT.

2x FN-2000 (BOTH with mods)
1x Dragunov SVD + 48 ammo
1x G36K (WITH mods)
1x SSG 550 (WITH mods)

I also have about 150 5.56NATO AP rounds, about 50 MAUSER rounds, and a few M203 nades.... is gear supposed to be hard to get? This is all top-tier or close to top-tier stuff, and I haven't even left Zaton yet, or done any story quests. The only thing "hard" about it is fighting past the AI, which is immune to weapon jams, can see you through walls, and can throw nades with laser-guided precision, despite being 100m away.


----------



## neeeksta

Yup I done the same thing but resulting in all sorts of goodies including a saiga, so now I am stumped as to what gun to tote round.
The other bizarre thing is I have this Camel dooferizer and i 'humped' a 100 kg of stuff back to the boat to make even more pingers.
It did start out interesting at the waste plant, because a bunch of bandidos appeared and started battling with the Mercs so it was a 3 way poohfight









No doubt the AI isn't perfect doomlord52, but from my asperience and what I was reading over at Moddb, a common trick is to shoot one of them the heck to the other side of the plant and other such tactics, quite fun approaching it in different ways.

But alas Miserable it isnt' .. still looks, sounds and has great things about - make sure you read all dialogues, these guys are clever and witty.
Speaking of appearances, I confess I haven't fooked around with the ATI control center, mainly coz I am not geeky enough.
But seeing the Green team talking about forcing AA etc, I did some tooting around in the CCC, and I am sure it has made quite a bit of difference ( I have a ATI 7970 )

Speaking of.
Quote:


> but I'll wait for AMD's new offerings.


I haven't read any thing in the pipeline boredgunner, or is this some more of your sneaky inside info?








In fact after 6 years of dedicated AMD and Red team, I am wondering if Elvis has left the building, because all you guys have gone to the dark side / have always been on the dark side.


----------



## doomlord52

So yea.... Now I've got a SEVA suit. ~88k into a suit, crazy OP guns, a fair bit of ammo. I'm basically set. I just need to either improve it's armor or go to an exosuit, repair the guns to full (they're at about 50%).... and do the storyline I guess.

I really expected more changes, tbh. It's not that different. They just made the start harder and added a few mechanics (more complex food, visor stuff, sleep, etc.). "Surviving" isn't actually any harder. Once you get some decent gear, you just figure out where Bandits spawn (they have crap gear), and farm them for food. They'll drop enough ammo to equal the cost out. I've basically figured out a system for Zaton:

If I'm going East I go to the Fueling station. There's always 4-5 bandits with gear. If I'm going west, I to to the area just south of the Ranger station (hill, right of the north-part of SCAR and to the left of the bridge); Bandits always spawn there with decent gear (M4, AK, etc.). Congrats; you now have gear. Now that I've got great gear, I might just farm Ranger. Reminds me of the CS days when I'd far the Freedom or Duty (depending on faction) in Agroprom....


----------



## Aparition

I'll have to farm some bandits. I just now pooled enough for a gas mask and ammo for the Silenced MP5A3 I scavenged off a dead stalker. - No armor yet Lol. Started as black road.
I've just been seeking out stashes as the 20 rounds of ammo I have is worrying.

After I got the mask I went after Beard's first mission. No radiation poisoning for me!







Although I was worried that holding the artifact would irradiate me without a case, it did not.

Also a pack of pseudodogs has been tracking me. I found them in the swamps and circled around them. Then they started howling just outside of the private stash in the skdovsk while I was sorting gear. Next I saw them around the dredge boat where I was just previously at.
There are three of them in a pack and they are FAST, fast, fast!
Either I am just in their patrol route or they are waiting for me. I fired a few pistol rounds at them while at the Skdovsk and they ran away after that.

for Misery I read a comment on Moddb that dynamic stashes were disabled. So for example Alun's journal will not spawn stashes anymore.
Anyone heard any more new on this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Speaking of.
> I haven't read any thing in the pipeline boredgunner, or is this some more of your sneaky inside info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact after 6 years of dedicated AMD and Red team, I am wondering if Elvis has left the building, because all you guys have gone to the dark side / have always been on the dark side.


I haven't been following the news, I just expect something at the end of the year or early next year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I finished the "waste processing" data retrieval quest..... THE LOOT.
> 
> 2x FN-2000 (BOTH with mods)
> 1x Dragunov SVD + 48 ammo
> 1x G36K (WITH mods)
> 1x SSG 550 (WITH mods)
> 
> I also have about 150 5.56NATO AP rounds, about 50 MAUSER rounds, and a few M203 nades.... is gear supposed to be hard to get? This is all top-tier or close to top-tier stuff, and I haven't even left Zaton yet, or done any story quests. The only thing "hard" about it is fighting past the AI, which is immune to weapon jams, can see you through walls, and can throw nades with laser-guided precision, despite being 100m away.


lmao, were those guns in good condition? I'm guessing mercs were carrying them.


----------



## Aparition

I don't know how I am going to be able to do that mission with a badly damaged MP5A3, a worn but in good repair makarov, no armor, 2 bandages, and 20 rounds.

Maybe I can knife them all?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I finished the "waste processing" data retrieval quest..... THE LOOT.
> 
> 2x FN-2000 (BOTH with mods)
> 1x Dragunov SVD + 48 ammo
> 1x G36K (WITH mods)
> 1x SSG 550 (WITH mods)
> 
> I also have about 150 5.56NATO AP rounds, about 50 MAUSER rounds, and a few M203 nades.... is gear supposed to be hard to get? This is all top-tier or close to top-tier stuff, and I haven't even left Zaton yet, or done any story quests. The only thing "hard" about it is fighting past the AI, which is immune to weapon jams, can see you through walls, and can throw nades with laser-guided precision, despite being 100m away.


Hmm so equipment seems to be no problem, but the AI seem to be aimbots and wallhackers to compensate for that. Well, that's not exactly what I expected from "Misery" maybe the hard AI yes, but easy to come by loot, no. I still ended up with a good amount of money and gear at endgame for Misery 1.0 but it did take a lot of farming and running guns back to traders. Actually there was a nice little "exploit" in Misery 1.0, grenades sold for good cash. You could sell 15 grenades or so to a group of bandits, make about 3-5k, then shoot them, recover your grenades and carry on. You could trade with regular stalkers and traders the same way, grenades were worth a good amount and you always had a surplus with that method.

Well there is still plenty of time for balancing and bug fixing, we shall see what happens







Kinda disappointing Lost Alpha projected for next year, at least it should be a very satisfying game when released.


----------



## Aparition

Sleeping bags go for about 750r
I bet you could do the same trick.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so equipment seems to be no problem, but the AI seem to be aimbots and wallhackers to compensate for that. Well, that's not exactly what I expected from "Misery" maybe the hard AI yes, but easy to come by loot, no. I still ended up with a good amount of money and gear at endgame for Misery 1.0 but it did take a lot of farming and running guns back to traders. Actually there was a nice little "exploit" in Misery 1.0, grenades sold for good cash. You could sell 15 grenades or so to a group of bandits, make about 3-5k, then shoot them, recover your grenades and carry on. You could trade with regular stalkers and traders the same way, grenades were worth a good amount and you always had a surplus with that method.
> 
> Well there is still plenty of time for balancing and bug fixing, we shall see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda disappointing Lost Alpha projected for next year, at least it should be a very satisfying game when released.


There's a setting in misery_options.ini (located in your main CoP folder) called _hardcore_ai_aim_. It's set to true by default, I have it set to false and AI's aim seems like the normal game.


----------



## Aparition

Hey Bored I found this thread with "tweaks"
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/stiivais-misc-adjustments-for-misery-20-downloads

How is your patch coming for your settings? I've not had enough game time yet to really get a sense of the mod as a whole yet to start messing with the file values. Anything in there worth looking at from your perspective?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey Bored I found this thread with "tweaks"
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/stiivais-misc-adjustments-for-misery-20-downloads
> 
> How is your patch coming for your settings? I've not had enough game time yet to really get a sense of the mod as a whole yet to start messing with the file values. Anything in there worth looking at from your perspective?


I saw this and lol'd.
Quote:


> The story goes like this: i tried to play misery, but it kicked my ass.
> Did i adapt to this harsh, unforgiving, and incredibly difficult (albeit slightly unbalanced) mod?
> No. I modded it. While crying. And eating ice cream.


Looks like he might be dumbing down AI among other things, but some of the changes we're doing are the same (like weapon damage and weapon calibers). So far mine is going well, no problems yet, but I haven't played it enough. The economy might need more adjusting, to make it closer to pre-patch Misery 2.0.


----------



## Aparition

Lol ya









Cool, looking forward to your tweaks.


----------



## neeeksta

Do one of you geeky and informed fellows know a way to do a hard save from within the ~ in Stalker?
After realizing about the quicksave corruption I no longer use it, but Esc > Save etc etc, is a bit of a immersion breaker - so it would be nice to bring up the consoley thing and biff in some line.


----------



## Aparition

I've had pretty good luck with the quick save by deleting it every 20 uses or so. With hard saves every now and then and at safe points.


----------



## lostsurfer

@boredgunner- I went an edited the AI hardcore to false and made the game a little more bearable,I'm not the best stalker. Was there any other tweaks to turn down the AI a touch?


----------



## Aparition

Man







I really miss the "wet" from rain that DX10 offers.
So I disabled the custom AA and loaded with DX10. Set the in game AA to max... good lord the jaggies... suddenly the "wet" doesn't matter so much, as the custom AA made such a big difference to the visuals









Back to enhanced dx9


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really miss the "wet" from rain that DX10 offers.
> So I disabled the custom AA and loaded with DX10. Set the in game AA to max... good lord the jaggies... suddenly the "wet" doesn't matter so much, as the custom AA made such a big difference to the visuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to enhanced dx9


I can't see how you guys are having such trouble running this game well....I honestly average about 45 FPS with my 2500K and GTX 570, both are at stock right now cause my rig is clogged with dust and I haven't been bothered to clean it in a while. And that is every setting maxed out as high as it can, at 2624x1476 resolution, 4x in game AA, DX11...surely a 780 should be able to push 60 FPS without issue? There are stutters, obviously, cause of my VRAM, but I think you'd be hard pressed to ever get it running hitch free, no matter what the system. I just play with everything cranked and enjoy the eye candy...I certainly can't notice much aliasing at all either.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really miss the "wet" from rain that DX10 offers.
> So I disabled the custom AA and loaded with DX10. Set the in game AA to max... good lord the jaggies... suddenly the "wet" doesn't matter so much, as the custom AA made such a big difference to the visuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to enhanced dx9


I just want DX11 without crashes every 20 minutes. DX9 seems mostly stable to me (only 2 crashes thus far).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I can't see how you guys are having such trouble running this game well....I honestly average about 45 FPS with my 2500K and GTX 570, both are at stock right now cause my rig is clogged with dust and I haven't been bothered to clean it in a while. And that is every setting maxed out as high as it can, at 2624x1476 resolution, 4x in game AA, DX11...surely a 780 should be able to push 60 FPS without issue? There are stutters, obviously, cause of my VRAM, but I think you'd be hard pressed to ever get it running hitch free, no matter what the system. I just play with everything cranked and enjoy the eye candy...I certainly can't notice much aliasing at all either.


You're missing my config








I'm running a custom AA setting using Nvidia Inspector.
x2 multisampling + x2 sparse grid supersampling.
That is applying AA to everything rendered x2 my resolution of 1920x1080 or = 3840x1080 ( i think that is correct) x2 AA on top of that, plus some more complicated things I don't understand.

This is forced AA settings









Normal game settings I see ~150 fps average which I think is actually the engines limit. Funnily enough I get >3000 fps in the menu.
I have V-sync on but I don't think it is working.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You're missing my config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a custom AA setting using Nvidia Inspector.
> x2 multisampling + x2 sparse grid supersampling.
> That is applying AA to everything rendered x2 my resolution of 1920x1080 or = 3840x1080 ( i think that is correct) x2 AA on top of that, plus some more complicated things I don't understand.
> 
> This is forced AA settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal game settings I see ~150 fps average which I think is actually the engines limit. Funnily enough I get >3000 fps in the menu.
> I have V-sync on but I don't think it is working.


Ok, that definitely makes more sense then


----------



## 95329

I'm having problems with Oblivion Lost and its recipes including electro anomalies. I've tried several recipes and one fruit punch recipe did work for me. But now I've tried dropping droplets (turns into tears of electra) and fire dummies (turns into shining dummy) into a electo anomaly in Wild Territory and Yantar. Neither worked. I've tried walking in the middle of the anomaly and drop the artifact then but it just won't take it. There isn't a flash that happened to me with the other artifact and fruit punch and artifact will just stay there and I can grab it again. I do have the recipes in my PDA too, so it isn't that. What am I missing









EDIT: I was missing the night







It isn't said anywhere, but anomalies will only accept artifacts after 6pm.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> What am I missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was missing the *night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't said anywhere, but anomalies will only accept artifacts after 6pm.


bingo!


----------



## Aparition

Stalker you confusesesed me so much with your performance...



AA settings
http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/nvidia_20130813_164023.png

Locking FPS at 120 so I don't get >3000fps and squealing in menu.
My monitor only does 60Hz


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've had pretty good luck with the quick save by deleting it every 20 uses or so. With hard saves every now and then and at safe points.


Thanks for that Aparition, I'll give it a whirl


----------



## neeeksta

You guys have prolly seen this, http://www.elenafilatova.com/
But I just discovered this one as well, some nice clear photeez http://www.benlovejoy.com/journeys/chernobyl/exclusion/

Forgive me if it's old news.

Oh btw after patch an' not using F5 I have had blissful DX11 on all cylinders without a crash


----------



## 45nm

Has anyone tried Misery 2.0.1. I'm currently playing it and it seems in certain areas with all the settings maxed out it can really put alot of pressure and demand on my video cards.

Also if any GTX 780 owners can test Misery 2.0.1 with SCoP I would appreciate as I'd like to see what kind of improvement I would get with a 780 SLI over a 580 SLI system in SCop.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Has anyone tried Misery 2.0.1. I'm currently playing it and it seems in certain areas with all the settings maxed out it can really put alot of pressure and demand on my video cards.
> 
> Also if any GTX 780 owners can test Misery 2.0.1 with SCoP I would appreciate as I'd like to see what kind of improvement I would get with a 780 SLI over a 580 SLI system in SCop.


Apart from Tuxi talking about SoC with OL mod, the last dozen pages have been about Misery 2.0 and when the patch came out we all updated









But I am on the Red team so I can't help you, but I have everything maxed cept the ingame AA which I just realized the other day I could effect with CCC.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Apart from Tuxi talking about SoC with OL mod, the last dozen pages have been about Misery 2.0 and when the patch came out we all updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am on the Red team so I can't help you, but I have everything maxed cept the ingame AA which I just realized the other day I could effect with CCC.


I haven't played Call of Pripyat since installing SMRTER with Absolute Nature and that's been a while hence my inactivity in this topic probably since the game first came out.

I'm currently playing using the Assaulter class but my first impressions are that when I started and I have only played for an hour total so far is that it is the perfect combination of graphical modifications and realistic modifications. It reminds me of the Dead City 4.8 modification but that mod seems to have been discontinued last time I have checked.

As far as seeing any SLI configurations in these past few pages It doesn't appear that there are any for the GTX 780 or the Titan to give me perhaps some impressions as what kind of frames per second to expect.


----------



## doomlord52

Ugh.... Misery is getting annoying.

I'm trying to get to the Stingray crash near the electro place in Zaton. So I'm going there, and it's FULL of blood suckers. I mean PACKS of them. I mean like groups of FIVE PLUS that attack AT THE SAME TIME. My weapon jams a lot (not fully repaired), so it's brutal. THEN after a quick save/quick load, the game changes from MID DAY to MIDNIGHT. So now I can't see. Add to this that I have SEVA suit, which has crap vision to begin with. Now I'm at the electro place, and I'm attacked by THREE CONTROLLERS. They won't die. I waste most of my ammo on them, but get the kills. I pick up three artifacts. EACH ONE IS 9KG. So now I'm slow. I get to the electro place. NOPE. Group of FIVE blood suckers, at night, with crap vision, with a gun that jams, and I'm carrying 71kg out of a max of about 55kg.

AWESOME!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Apart from Tuxi talking about SoC with OL mod, the last dozen pages have been about Misery 2.0 and when the patch came out we all updated


Yeah, I've been feeling a bit lonely here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Ugh.... Misery is getting annoying.
> 
> I'm trying to get to the Stingray crash near the electro place in Zaton. So I'm going there, and it's FULL of blood suckers. I mean PACKS of them. I mean like groups of FIVE PLUS that attack AT THE SAME TIME. My weapon jams a lot (not fully repaired), so it's brutal. THEN after a quick save/quick load, the game changes from MID DAY to MIDNIGHT. So now I can't see. Add to this that I have SEVA suit, which has crap vision to begin with. Now I'm at the electro place, and I'm attacked by THREE CONTROLLERS. They won't die. I waste most of my ammo on them, but get the kills. I pick up three artifacts. EACH ONE IS 9KG. So now I'm slow. I get to the electro place. NOPE. Group of FIVE blood suckers, at night, with crap vision, with a gun that jams, and I'm carrying 71kg out of a max of about 55kg.
> 
> AWESOME!


Hence the name of the mod







I don't know about you but that kind of gameplay is what made me enjoy Misery 2.0 so much. I played it for two days straight with my friend (sleeping included







) but then we hit the crash fest and decided to wait for the patch


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Ugh.... Misery is getting annoying.
> 
> I'm trying to get to the Stingray crash near the electro place in Zaton. So I'm going there, and it's FULL of blood suckers. I mean PACKS of them. I mean like groups of FIVE PLUS that attack AT THE SAME TIME. My weapon jams a lot (not fully repaired), so it's brutal. THEN after a quick save/quick load, the game changes from MID DAY to MIDNIGHT. So now I can't see. Add to this that I have SEVA suit, which has crap vision to begin with. Now I'm at the electro place, and I'm attacked by THREE CONTROLLERS. They won't die. I waste most of my ammo on them, but get the kills. I pick up three artifacts. EACH ONE IS 9KG. So now I'm slow. I get to the electro place. NOPE. Group of FIVE blood suckers, at night, with crap vision, with a gun that jams, and I'm carrying 71kg out of a max of about 55kg.
> 
> AWESOME!


Heh I LOL @ that








.. umm hope this suggestion doesn't insult your intelligence as obviously enjoying the 'challenge' , but can't you disable HUD in options so the vision is obscured by the 'realistic' helmet look?


----------



## Aparition

For the 780 questions. ..
My screenshots are with a single card. Normal in game graphics controls I average about 150fps.

With forced AA supersampling it varies from 50-100.
I think it has to do with texture or ai loading for the jumps.

780 sli with cop would be silly good, although it already is witha single card.


----------



## Valkayria

Trying to get out after getting the unreachable stash. Can't see anything, no headlamp, shotty for the snorks.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> For the 780 questions. ..
> My screenshots are with a single card. Normal in game graphics controls I average about 150fps.
> 
> With forced AA supersampling it varies from 50-100.
> I think it has to do with texture or ai loading for the jumps.
> 
> 780 sli with cop would be silly good, although it already is witha single card.


What graphic settings are you using in Misery 2.0.1 and what is the fps you receive with everything maxed out including HBAO ?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> What graphic settings are you using in Misery 2.0.1 and what is the fps you receive with everything maxed out including HBAO ?


Off the top of my head because I'm at work...

Dx9 Enhanced
1920x1080 resolution
Maximum quality setting
All settings maxed, including Sun rays and quality on High
SSAO using HBAO on High
All option checked including V-sync - although I am capping the FPS to 120 via driver controls.

AA and AF settings I am forcing using these settings
http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/nvidia_20130813_164023.png
These only work in Dx9 mode thus why I am in dx9 enhanced. Way... better than in game AA and AF

Shadows %100
Distance %90
Lighting %70 - I don't need to see a bulb illuminated halfway across the map.
everything else %100.

I average 50 fps with custom AA with jumps to 100
Using Dx10 or Dx11 mode with all in-game settings maxed I average 150 fps.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Off the top of my head because I'm at work...
> 
> Dx9 Enhanced
> 1920x1080 resolution
> Maximum quality setting
> All settings maxed, including Sun rays and quality on High
> SSAO using HBAO on High
> All option checked including V-sync - although I am capping the FPS to 120 via driver controls.
> 
> AA and AF settings I am forcing using these settings
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/nvidia_20130813_164023.png
> These only work in Dx9 mode thus why I am in dx9 enhanced. Way... better than in game AA and AF
> 
> Shadows %100
> Distance %90
> Lighting %70 - I don't need to see a bulb illuminated halfway across the map.
> everything else %100.
> 
> I average 50 fps with custom AA with jumps to 100
> Using Dx10 or Dx11 mode with all in-game settings maxed I average 150 fps.


In terms of VRAM usage how high does it get when you use DX11 mode and all ingame settings to the maximum. I've noticed it hit about 1522-1546 Vram usage when everything is maxed out but the fact that it goes past 1536Mb could indicate that my VRAM is simply insufficient for 99% of the maximum settings. Provided that was without the HBAO/HDAO/SSAO.


----------



## Aparition

VRAM when I first start with normal in game settings (no forced Custom AA) I get ~800-1050 MB according to Precision.
After 20 minutes of play time I see ~1200MB of VRAM allocation. Seems to be a bit lower than your reading. This is in DX11 mode.

What are you using to read the Vram? Keep in mind Precision or Afterburner only read the allocated amount and not the actual usage amount, as far as I'm aware, so it might not be having a performance impact for you.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Can anyone confirm that the game-breaking bugs were removed with the patch?


----------



## Aparition

I read that they disabled dynamic stashes, which might have been the cause of most crashes. In 2.01.


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys





why i was losing health so fast?
using SSP-99 suit with upgrades the psy protection was full (not sure if that helps)


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why i was losing health so fast?
> using SSP-99 suit with upgrades the psy protection was full (not sure if that helps)


Psy damage with the SSP was still very high compared to thermal, chemical, and radiation. Controllers would two shot me, and the constant damage from poltergeists was still pretty high. It's just how the mod is. If these enemies were completely negated by psy protection they would be fairly pointless.


----------



## Aparition

I was under the impression that your helmet was the primary Psy protection.
Grab a pron mag too for an extra boost!


----------



## Rpg2

After playing a bit of Misery, it feels a lot like 1.0 where it is hard until you get a decent gun. Only the early game is hard and it seemed fitting for how meagerly equipped you were. After getting a sunrise suit and a decent gun, things started getting too easy, especially with the increased drops, cheaper ammo prices, slower equipment degradation and buffed repair kits.

I'm surprised they allowed for all those balance changes in the patch. I feel any 2 out of those 4 would of sufficed for a bit easier early game and for the players new to misery due to it's popularity. If you needed guns or ammo, having increased drops and easier to use repair kits would do the trick. Lowering ammo prices at the same time makes the game very "shoot first, ask questions later" as you no longer have to worry about ammo supply and your gun degrades slowly along with having buffed repair kits.

Buckshot went from ~1000RU to ~300RU. AP rounds from ~2200 to ~1500 (for a total of 30 bullets). Repair, cleaning, and sewing kits are almost always a better choice for repairing than the mechanic now for anything <94% condition. For equipment, the dead military NPCs at the helicopters were carrying very good, but damaged equipment.

The game has went back into a very vanilla or SGM like stage where I can haul around 50,000 easy. even after an exo purchase with servo upgrades. Even the starting quests such as bloodsucker lair gives you a lot of money and a good detector to get you started. I'm not quite sure what people were doing to go completely broke. A big complaint from the community stemmed from the hardcore AI aiming and infinite NPC ammo both being enabled. One of these two should of been disabled to compensate for the other. I left hardcore AI aim on while disabling infinite ammo for realism purposes. If they shot all their ammo at me, I get none because I didn't kill them fast enough or they didn't have much on them to begin with.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> After playing a bit of Misery, it feels a lot like 1.0 where it is hard until you get a decent gun. Only the early game is hard and it seemed fitting for how meagerly equipped you were. After getting a sunrise suit and a decent gun, things started getting too easy, especially with the increased drops, cheaper ammo prices, slower equipment degradation and buffed repair kits.
> 
> I'm surprised they allowed for all those balance changes in the patch. I feel any 2 out of those 4 would of sufficed for a bit easier early game and for the players new to misery due to it's popularity. If you needed guns or ammo, having increased drops and easier to use repair kits would do the trick. Lowering ammo prices at the same time makes the game very "shoot first, ask questions later" as you no longer have to worry about ammo supply and your gun degrades slowly along with having buffed repair kits.
> 
> Buckshot went from ~1000RU to ~300RU. AP rounds from ~2200 to ~1500 (for a total of 30 bullets). Repair, cleaning, and sewing kits are almost always a better choice for repairing than the mechanic now for anything <94% condition. For equipment, the dead military NPCs at the helicopters were carrying very good, but damaged equipment.
> 
> The game has went back into a very vanilla or SGM like stage where I can haul around 50,000 easy. even after an exo purchase with servo upgrades. Even the starting quests such as bloodsucker lair gives you a lot of money and a good detector to get you started. I'm not quite sure what people were doing to go completely broke. A big complaint from the community stemmed from the hardcore AI aiming and infinite NPC ammo both being enabled. One of these two should of been disabled to compensate for the other. I left hardcore AI aim on while disabling infinite ammo for realism purposes. If they shot all their ammo at me, I get none because I didn't kill them fast enough or they didn't have much on them to begin with.


SGM is easy to become rich with Alpha Squads, 3 of their best guns when fully repaired brings near 100k, Come to think of it I actually haven't seen a .50 cal drop for a while now, I wonder if it is random or just rare. Maybe I haven't been hunting the right squads lately









I'm sure the game is in for some more balancing and bug fixing yet. Are they really catering to whiners and making some points easy or easier now? It kind of sounds that way with most of your reports, but maybe they are just balancing it in general and these are the effects so far.


----------



## prava

The problem I see with misery is that people didn't think it was what it was, and it become too mainstream. To me, the mod Misery means to make every bullet count, to shoot only what you need to shoot, and to calculate every move because mistakes are paid in blood.

For instance, Misery 1.0 is kinda difficult at first, but once you know how to handle yourself you will leave Zaton with a REALLY good set, and everything will be really really easy afterwards (except when you found a mutant patrol, or some engagements). Instead, Misery 2.0 should focus on making the game miserable throughout the whole experience just as hard as the beginning of the game is, besides all the extra content that is being added.

At the end of the day, Misery should be a REALLY hardcore mod and, besides the first hours, it isn't. If I was part of the (AWESOME) modding team responsible for the game, I'd aim to get a hardcore experience from top to bottom and disregard the opinions of those who cry that the game is too hard. Yes, NPC headshooting you is terrible... but it isn't any better when you can get rich very quickly when the game should aim for survival and rationing.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm finally getting back into this game, although it's been a while. I lost all my saves when I did a clean install a while back so I stopped playing. What are some good new must have mods that I should DL before I start playing again? Links will be much appreciated!


----------



## XKaan

I asked the same thing about COP, and Boredgunner sent me this, so I can't take credit.

Thanks! BG!

http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call-of-pripyat/screenshots.php

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack

If you're feeling brave, you can try using these in addition. I don't know if they work together, but they should.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> The problem I see with misery is that people didn't think it was what it was, and it become too mainstream.


Life is not perfect and when big dollops of time are involved it's very easy to imagine an original focus being watered down - like was pointed out the Photoshopping and hyping was prolly an experience in itself for those some of the fellows on the team, compartmentalization can work like this.
It's possible that without a benign dictator with a solid vision it just evolved the way it did.

boredgunner said he would be doing some tweaking to the difficulty so that should bring in some Missouri and pain








I am having a ball with nice stability and lovely lovely eyecandy and I have just put my own sounds on the radio.. no more "Soul Jar"

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery/forum/thread/radio-playlist/page/2


----------



## Aparition

Lol the radio seems very not Russian lately


----------



## Valkayria

Jumped on some SoC and finished Lab X-18. Oh, that place. I never want to step foot in there again.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Jumped on some SoC and finished Lab X-18. Oh, that place. I never want to step foot in there again.


The Lab report was "Fear, panic, terror, death and lots of it"
It's the potty giests that always do me in, getting the bash from so many containers, while getting jumped by snorks & stepping in Bernie anomaly


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Jumped on some SoC and finished Lab X-18. Oh, that place. I never want to step foot in there again.


I thought the X-labs were the best part.... great atmosphere, great art...

Need more of them. They were fun.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks!


----------



## prongs

i think the dev team should just have removed the things causing CTDs and economy errors and left the difficulty as it is. thats the only reason i am still playing without the patch.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I thought the X-labs were the best part.... great atmosphere, great art...
> 
> Need more of them. They were fun.


The X-Labs were always somewhat scary and spooky and I think it was the best part of the games. They managed to reproduce a horrific and shocking environment so well that I always dreaded going into the X-Labs particularly the one in the Dark Valley.


----------



## Aparition

It was great the very first time I went.
Since its a relatively early mission I had mediocre gear.

...that door.

Going in with Rookie gear really made that place scary. Going in with a SEVA suit and kitted out Avalanche isn't so scary.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It was great the very first time I went.
> Since its a relatively early mission I had mediocre gear.
> 
> ...that door.
> 
> Going in with Rookie gear really made that place scary. Going in with a SEVA suit and kitted out Avalanche isn't so scary.


Until the Snork jumps out at you from an unknown direction or from several directions. The problem with the Dark Valley X-Lab was that there was so many areas and directions to cover that you cannot watch every single entry or movement point.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> i think the dev team should just have removed the things causing CTDs and economy errors and left the difficulty as it is. thats the only reason i am still playing without the patch.


I completely agree, why couldn't they release two patches, easy version for pussies and original hardcore for us who enjoy challenge, both with CTDs fixed.


----------



## Aparition

What exactly did they change?
I thought they just disabled dynamic stashes (CTD) and balanced the economy?

Everything else the same?


----------



## Valkayria

X-18 was a great experience, but I was spooked the whole way through. Especially when zombies opened the freaking door, and bloodsucker came out of nowhere. The pseudo giant's face right in the doorway.

Got a Monolith suit out of the deal.


----------



## XKaan

Just finished COP for the first time - awesome game. Again, it's so immersive and atmospheric I can forgive the wonky cut scenes and glitches.

I'm playing them out of order, but it took me 23 hours to complete COP taking my time and having fun, and I'm ready to dig into the next one! (gng to play SoC with all mods now!)

I wish more games were like this.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Just finished COP for the first time - awesome game. Again, it's so immersive and atmospheric I can forgive the wonky cut scenes and glitches.
> 
> I'm playing them out of order, but it took me 23 hours to complete COP taking my time and having fun, and I'm ready to dig into the next one! (gng to play SoC with all mods now!)
> 
> I wish more games were like this.


I highly recommend boredgunner's mod pack for SoC. http://www.moddb.com/games/stalker/news/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl-mod-pack-2013


----------



## 45nm

I've found Shadow of Chernobyl Complete mod to be a great visual modification for the original SoC game. I also tried out the Mega Mod which adds hundreds if not thousands of weapons to the game with different configuration to be somewhat fun if you are into collecting or finding the perfect weapon.


----------



## Aparition

Haha finally saved up enough for a suit in misery 2.01. Honestly not had much time to play though.
So I started recruiting bandits up at the Ranger station for "Arms For the Poor". To my surprise and glee mercenaries are mixed in with the bandits. I've gotten my hands on a number of decent weapons.
Currently still using the busted MP5A3 Alternate I got from a downed Stalker. The weapon damages are fantastic to play with. One or two shots on unarmored bandits with the heavy rounds are enough to take them out with a well placed shot.

While it might sound easy being able to take out bandits with one or two MP5 rounds I had yet to have any armor at all, so if I got caught by more than a 9x18 deflected pistol round I was dead. This made it very difficult and a lot of fun. Never have I relied on my sound cards soundstage so much to keep track of NPC's positions.

I purchased the heavy coat. Seems to be a better option for finding artifacts than the Sunrise suit. It looks like unless you heavily invest in the Sunrise it is just a few hairs below effectiveness than the heavy coat, at double the cost. Better to use the extra cash to buy upgrades or special protection for anomalies I think to find artifacts to sell.

Slowly building up my gear.

So apparently the Thunder and AK-105 are Recon skilled weapons


----------



## 95329

Misery 2.0.1 trying to upgrade SPAS or the Remington (?) shotgun:

Code:



Code:


FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression    : !m_error_code
[error]Function      : raii_guard::~raii_guard
[error]File          : D:\prog_repository\sources\trunk\xrServerEntities\script_storage.cpp
[error]Line          : 748
[error]Description   : ...f pripyat\gamedata\scripts\inventory_upgrades.script:122: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value

stack trace:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hope you guys don't mind a few more Misery 2.01 screens...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## prongs

does anyone have the links to download "the faction war" 3.7 or 3.8 for clear sky. boredgunner gave me some but i already had them. wupload doesnt work, uploding.com is bad as it requires premium, dropbox 509s on me. so i cant get to play the faction war. oced my toaster does lets play for it on moddb.

also search for ***sexyheadphones+misery2 on youtube and you have a surprise waiting for you. do subscribe.


----------



## Aparition

I have it and was playing it. I might be able to load it onto drop box tonight for ya.

ya Headphones was fun


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I have it and was playing it. I might be able to load it onto drop box tonight for ya.
> 
> ya Headphones was fun


oh please do that. i really want to play that.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> also search for ***sexyheadphones+misery2 on youtube and you have a surprise waiting for you. do subscribe.


Been subscribed since I started Misery lol


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> does anyone have the links to download "the faction war" 3.7 or 3.8 for clear sky. boredgunner gave me some but i already had them. wupload doesnt work, uploding.com is bad as it requires premium, dropbox 509s on me. so i cant get to play the faction war. oced my toaster does lets play for it on moddb.
> 
> also search for ***sexyheadphones+misery2 on youtube and you have a surprise waiting for you. do subscribe.


If you mean a female gamer playing Call of Pripyat + Misery 2.0.1 then it is indeed a shock. However it seems her system cannot handle it







.

The channel could be a bit better. She seems to get easily spooked at anything in misery and the opening sequence when she had to face a pseudogiant was just hilarious.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> If you mean a female gamer playing Call of Pripyat + Misery 2.0.1 then it is indeed a shock.


"Girls on film" - Duran Duran
So long as lots of lonely horny geeky gamers got a few moments of limbic brain response the objective was achieved









Quite a funny and well written review of Missouri here.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/08/18/mod-of-the-week-misery-2-0-for-stalker-call-of-pripyat/
Quote:


> I highly recommend boredgunner's mod pack for SoC.


boredgunner seems MIA .. unless he is lost in the zone?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/08/18/mod-of-the-week-misery-2-0-for-stalker-call-of-pripyat/
> boredgunner seems MIA .. unless he is lost in the zone?


I've been in deep shock due to this. But I've regained my composure somewhat, I'll be back to tweaking Misery 2.0 soon. Though I don't have to do as much since the first patch, the economy is the biggest balance issue right now.


----------



## neeeksta

Muwahaha I have had that Underhell bookmarked for yonks, looks frighteningly good!!
Quote:


> the economy is the biggest balance issue right now.


In my own case "If I were a rich man" is NOT the case, a few artifacts, a load of loot from bandits killed by a giant stomping mutant and Jack just stood there facing away from me, meant I had a windfall or 4.
But to reiterate it's so fuzzing great having full eye candy, and NO crashes.
Loving looking around Jupiter, and having me own sounds while trading .. woot woot.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've been in deep shock due to this. But I've regained my composure somewhat, I'll be back to tweaking Misery 2.0 soon. Though I don't have to do as much since the first patch, the economy is the biggest balance issue right now.


Ooooooo....


----------



## Aparition

I just found an "old headlamp" but it doesn't seem to work.
The description is the same as the headlamp you would buy from Beard.

I guess it isn't a useable item?


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm a new STALKER in training, I just started playing vanilla CoP and will be busy with that for a while, but I'm already wondering if my sig rig has enough horsepower to handle the Misery 2 mod?


----------



## Aparition

^ Yes.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> ^ Yes.


Sweet







Thank you!


----------



## Rpg2

Can anyone else can get the Man of Balance achievement in Misery 2.0? I've sold the PDAs to Owl and told Gonta about Magpie. The game doesn't give me the achievement though.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've been in deep shock due to this. But I've regained my composure somewhat, I'll be back to tweaking Misery 2.0 soon. Though I don't have to do as much since the first patch, the economy is the biggest balance issue right now.


A lot of the crashing is still there. Did a fresh reinstall and patched Misery 2.0 and I still crash trying to upgrade the Spas-12 or other guns, trying to give a medpack to a downed friendly, controller animations still go all over the place, and I sometimes crash from just shooting something. The mod is also ridiculously easy now. I was able to make 150k in less than an hour now that I knew stash locations and with the overall reduced difficulty. Don't think I'm even going to bother going past Zaton.


----------



## Valkayria

I now have a Groza and an M4 Carbine in SoC. Had to sell off some high priced artifacts to get them fully repaired and buy rounds for them. Now have 800 rounds for each gun. Thankfully I found a great artifact in the Army Warehouses that's better than the two I sold. I'm loving this 2013 mod pack. Boredgunner, great job.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm a new STALKER in training, I just started playing vanilla CoP and will be busy with that for a while, but I'm already wondering if my sig rig has enough horsepower to handle the Misery 2 mod?


You are definitely ready to venture into the zone S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> A lot of the crashing is still there. Did a fresh reinstall and patched Misery 2.0 and I still crash trying to upgrade the Spas-12 or other guns, trying to give a medpack to a downed friendly, controller animations still go all over the place, and I sometimes crash from just shooting something. The mod is also ridiculously easy now. I was able to make 150k in less than an hour now that I knew stash locations and with the overall reduced difficulty. Don't think I'm even going to bother going past Zaton.


Wonder why your having the crashes, I know I have seen many others talking about the upgrade to the Spas as a good way to get a crash - after the patch and not using F5 I have had total stability with DX11.
Yea the easiness is sad, the only thing that occurs is to wait till another incarnation of it for hardcore devotees .. I am slightly tempted by that thought, but I am still having fun.
I did the Burers in the tunnel with a Seva and smoking drugs but it wasn't easy, and even just getting there was a battle of snorks n bloodsuckers so economy aside it's still hard enough ( assuming an exo an some artifacts will make the rupture armor tough ? )


----------



## prongs

now i know


----------



## Aparition

Ya use a Steel Plate or Composite Plate if you can. It will help keep your suit in good repair as well as prevent trauma from gun fire.
The suit that has ballistic protection III just means it will stop that bullet from out-right killing you, or max damage. It will catch the bullet.
Plates and monster pelts will actually help to stop the bullets force of impact, lowering trauma.

So even with max armor taking a .357 rifle round still hurts!

Awesome system!

For you guys finding it easy in Zaton have you gotten to Pripyat yet? I expect the easiness of Zaton to be isolated and Pripyat much harder.


----------



## prongs

and you were gonna upload "the faction war 3.8 or 3.7" on dropbox. please.


----------



## Aparition

Yes sorry I didn't have time, I'll see if I can get an upload going tonight.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> For you guys finding it easy in Zaton have you gotten to Pripyat yet? I expect the easiness of Zaton to be isolated and Pripyat much harder.


I wondered about that, and it wouldn't surprise me if that is the case, I mean just getting through that gnarly tunnel to Prip is gonna be a major mish.
It's the age old strategy of keeping a game interesting by upping the ante .. err I hope that's the case.

As for the descriptions of the armor and other suit related qualities , it is a fantastic addition and I do suspect it's the RPG factor in this that will stop a few casuals in their tracks.
"What I have to READ stuff???"


----------



## Aparition

Ok Here is the The Faction War v3.8 Beta.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.dropbox.com/s/3i86gi0fka52v28/The_Faction_War_v3.8beta.exe



Have fun!
I liked to greatly increase the mutant spawns and lower the stalkers with higher anomaly spawns. Pretty neat customization to the zone experience. I also suggest starting with the Loners.
You really start with basically nothing and it is a difficult climb to the top. Makes finding gear and making friends with the Loners feel like a real accomplishment.


----------



## prongs

@aparition - dont get out of here stalker. i love you brother. if you ever need anything you need only ask.


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya use a Steel Plate or Composite Plate if you can. It will help keep your suit in good repair as well as prevent trauma from gun fire.
> The suit that has ballistic protection III just means it will stop that bullet from out-right killing you, or max damage. It will catch the bullet.
> Plates and monster pelts will actually help to stop the bullets force of impact, lowering trauma.
> 
> So even with max armor taking a .357 rifle round still hurts!
> 
> Awesome system!
> 
> For you guys finding it easy in Zaton have you gotten to Pripyat yet? I expect the easiness of Zaton to be isolated and Pripyat much harder.


i have those camelbacks (correct me if i am wrong) because they each boost stam recovery by 17%. and i am a recon so i dont need bp protection. i dont get into firefights. i assassinate.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> @aparition - dont get out of here stalker. i love you brother. if you ever need anything you need only ask.


Your welcome.

And...
Quote:


> This email is an automated notification from Dropbox that your Public links have been temporarily suspended for generating excessive traffic. Your Dropbox will continue to function normally with the exception of Public links.
> 
> This suspension is temporary.


Lol








How many D/L's does it take to do that?


----------



## prongs

yeah my download stopped. i officially hate dropbox in case of big files. i know its asking for too much. but can you possibly, in the name of god and his angels, upload it anywhere else. like google drive or 4 shared or something. you know you will make my dream come true.


----------



## Aparition

PM me an email address, that way you are the only one downloading. Thats dumb... I'll just PM you the link instead.

I'll try again when I get home from work. Or send me an email address via PM. I'm still locked out of public links.


----------



## Rpg2

New patch for Misery 2.0.

http://www.miserymod.com/?slider=patch-2-0-2

Nerfs to Saiga 12k and SPAS 12, harder to loot artifacts from mutants, more expensive and harder to loot AP ammo, and more expensive repair kits that are no longer dropped as loot. There is also randomized and reduced trader inventory. Mutant loot also sells for less.

It now seems harder, just what it needed.


----------



## Aparition

Hmm I dunno about some of those "balance" changes. More rare loot is nice, more expensive kits seems debatable as they are somewhat pricey still. I liked finding repair kits as loot. Maybe not the advanced kits but some of the smaller ones, like the "cleaning ones" that you need %90 condition to use. More rare ammo is a plus in Misery.

So I read through the patch notes.
Looks like they disabled all of the Smart Terrain stuff, or most of it. What did that affect initially? How much does that detract from the original design?


----------



## prongs

and i got the faction war. thanks aparition. i swear i will make a torrent. the avg speed from dropbox was 15 kB/s.


----------



## neeeksta

Another patch another start .. hooray ... er I think ..perhaps even go do something else for a while, the novelty of running around Zaton looting stashes and rinse and repeat stuff .. OR risk continuing with last save, whadda ya reckon?


----------



## prongs

https://mega.co.nz/#F!zEtSxC4J!eRsovn-n098UpRtLDmr5_w!yQswUJjI

i am sorry for the trouble aparition. after some more time in gsc forums i found this. and other goodies.


----------



## 45nm

There's actually two parts to Patch 2.02. There's the patch and the quickfix.

http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368
http://www.miserymod.com/?page_id=1389

Does it require patch 2.01 or can Misery 2.0 be installed with 2.02 only ?

Edit: Installed 2.02 and 2.02 Quick Fix and I cannot seem to load the game. I click enter the zone and it loads maybe 35% of the way and then crashes.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've been in deep shock due to this.







http://slendergame.com/

http://www.flyingpie.nl/?page=slendermod


----------



## Valkayria

I think he's had one too many rad pills.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> There's actually two parts to Patch 2.02. There's the patch and the quickfix.
> 
> http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368
> http://www.miserymod.com/?page_id=1389
> 
> Does it require patch 2.01 or can Misery 2.0 be installed with 2.02 only ?
> 
> Edit: Installed 2.02 and 2.02 Quick Fix and I cannot seem to load the game. I click enter the zone and it loads maybe 35% of the way and then crashes.


reinstall the regular 2.02 patch. The quick fix crashes everything for me.


----------



## XKaan

Hey STALKER fans - I'll just leave this here:


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> reinstall the regular 2.02 patch. The quick fix crashes everything for me.


Thanks. That fixed the issue. They should pull the quick-fix from their website then.

@Aparition: Precision-X shows 1522Mb for VRAM. However in OSD it shows 'Memory Usage' so is that the same as Memory allocated ?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hey STALKER fans - I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet. Although I was hoping to see some single player footage.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://slendergame.com/
> 
> http://www.flyingpie.nl/?page=slendermod


LOL how is that related at all? Underhell is like Deus Ex except with psychological horror elements and more survival elements, whereas Slender is jumping at shadows.


----------



## Lhotse

Just letting you know about it is all, in case you hadn't heard about it. It looked like something you _might_ be interested in.


----------



## Enad1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Sweet. Although I was hoping to see some single player footage.


There is no SP to that game unfortunatly.

It's a shame. It looks interesting but since it's a pure pvp MMO, all interest is lost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Just letting you know about it is all, in case you hadn't heard about it. It looked like something you _might_ be interested in.


Why post it in a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. thread though..? lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> It's a shame. It looks interesting but since it's a pure pvp MMO, all interest is lost.


This pretty much says it all.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This pretty much says it all.


I would take STALKER 2 over a pvp mmo any day....however as far as a mp game is concerned this looks cool as hell. I'll reserve my judgement for after I've given it a chance.

I signed up for the alpha a few months ago, and hoping for the international alpha soon.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> @Aparition: Precision-X shows 1522Mb for VRAM. However in OSD it shows 'Memory Usage' so is that the same as Memory allocated ?


I think it is. Precision uses the RivaTuner on screen monitor server system same as Afterburner. I'm not sure how well the xray engine manages extra available ram though so it still may be a reasonably accurate stat of actual memory usage.


----------



## Valkayria

I finished SoC! Wow, what an experience. One of the most immersive, terrifying and hair raising games I've played to date. I don't think I'll ever find another game to match what I experienced in SoC. That last lab, and pushing through to get to the wish granter was both terrifying and insanely fun. Time to do a clean install and try out OGSE.

I just started CoP as well. I'm using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3, Absolute Structures and Armory mod. Plus, the inventory sound effects from the SoC 2013 mod pack (love that zip sound) Here's hoping CoP gives me that same thrill. I think it'll deliver.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I finished SoC! Wow, what an experience. One of the most immersive, terrifying and hair raising games I've played to date. I don't think I'll ever find another game to match what I experienced in SoC. That last lab, and pushing through to get to the wish granter was both terrifying and insanely fun. Time to do a clean install and try out OGSE.
> 
> I just started CoP as well. I'm using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3, Absolute Structures and Armory mod. Plus, the inventory sound effects from the SoC 2013 mod pack (love that zip sound) Here's hoping CoP gives me that same thrill. I think it'll deliver.


Glad you enjoyed it! CoP is awesome, I promise you will love that as well!

I'm working on CLear sky now...


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it! CoP is awesome, I promise you will love that as well!
> 
> I'm working on CLear sky now...


It's looking good so far! Already been spooked out 10 minutes into CoP (bloodsucker). I used SGM 2.2 when I first started playing, but uninstalled it. Clean install and added the mods I listed in my post. Beautiful.

SoC, hands down in my top 3 of all time.

I'd love Clear Sky if wouldn't crash every hour.


----------



## XKaan

I've had good luck with clear sky so far - but there's def bugs in this game.

People say it's the weakest of the series, but so far I'm loving it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I've had good luck with clear sky so far - but there's def bugs in this game.
> 
> People say it's the weakest of the series, but so far I'm loving it.


The weakest of a godlike series is still godlike.


----------



## Aparition

Eh...

I just installed the 2 patch for misery. Not the hotfix.
Appears that the profiles are messed up. I'm playing as Recon but now all the gear is suited for Assaulter. As sweet as it might be to be able to run full out in heavy armor and an assault rifle I'd rather still be able to use my gear efficiently.

Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The weakest of a godlike series is still godlike.


Well said!!


----------



## prongs

check some posts back as in 385, play clear sky with the faction wars 3.8 its the best mod for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Eh...
> 
> I just installed the 2 patch for misery. Not the hotfix.
> Appears that the profiles are messed up. I'm playing as Recon but now all the gear is suited for Assaulter. As sweet as it might be to be able to run full out in heavy armor and an assault rifle I'd rather still be able to use my gear efficiently.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix?


Did you re-choose your class?


----------



## Aparition

I did not.
After you install the patch where do you re-choose? I opted for the 2.0.1 compatible patch.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I did not.
> After you install the patch where do you re-choose? I opted for the 2.0.1 compatible patch.


It's in the main menu, I think it's the top option. You have to choose another class, restart the game, and then choose your desired class again.


----------



## Aparition

Sweet thanks.


----------



## prongs

Code:



Code:


* Detected CPU: GenuineIntel P3 family, F6/M10/S7, 1995.00 mhz, 51-clk 'rdtsc'
* CPU Features: RDTSC, MMX, SSE, SSE2

Initializing File System...
using fs-ltx fsgame.ltx
FS: 30273 files cached 36 archives, 5554Kb memory used.
Init FileSystem 7.015593 sec
'xrCore' build 3795, Jun 25 2009

Initializing Engine...
Starting INPUT device...
Loading DLL: xrRender_R2.dll
Loading DLL: xrRender_R3.dll
refCount:m_pAdapter 1
command line -noprefetch
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
[c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] successfully loaded.
Loading DLL: xrRender_R3.dll
Loading DLL: xrGame.dll
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
* [win32]: free[4058648 K], reserved[51080 K], committed[84512 K]
* [ D3D ]: textures[0 K]
* [x-ray]: crt heap[10801 K], process heap[679 K], game lua[0 K], render[0 K]
* [x-ray]: economy: strings[7043 K], smem[0 K]
SOUND: OpenAL: enumerate devices...
SOUND: OpenAL: EnumerationExtension Present
devices Generic Hardware
SOUND: OpenAL: system  default SndDevice name is Generic Hardware
SOUND: OpenAL: default SndDevice name set to Generic Software
SOUND: OpenAL: All available devices:
1. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1 (default) eax[0] efx[no] xram[no]
2. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1 (default) eax[0] efx[no] xram[no]
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
Executing config-script "c:\program files (x86)\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\configs\rspec_extreme.ltx"...
[c:\program files (x86)\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\configs\rspec_extreme.ltx] successfully loaded.
[c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] successfully loaded.
SOUND: Selected device is Generic Software
* sound: EAX 2.0 extension: absent
* sound: EAX 2.0 deferred: absent
* sound : cache: 65537 kb, 4856 lines, 13820 bpl
Starting RENDER device...
* GPU [vendor:8086]-[device:116]: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
* CREATE: DeviceREF: 4
*     Texture memory: 64 M
* GPU shading: vs(0/4.0/40), ps(0/4.0/40)
* GPU vertex cache: unrecognized, 24
* NVAPI is missing.
* Starting rendering as 2-GPU.
* DVB created: 1536K
* DIB created: 512K
! Renderer doesn't support blender 'effects\shadow_world'
* HWDST/PCF supported and used
- r__tf_aniso 16
- r2_tf_mipbias 0.
Starting engine...
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
Loading DLL: xrGameSpy.dll
refCount:pBaseZB 1
refCount:pBaseRT 1
* DVB created: 1536K
* DIB created: 512K
- r__tf_aniso 16
- r2_tf_mipbias 0.
* GPU shading: vs(0/4.0/40), ps(0/4.0/40)
* GPU vertex cache: unrecognized, 24
* NVAPI is missing.
* Starting rendering as 2-GPU.
*** RESET [3254 ms]
"c:\program files (x86)\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\bin\xrengine.exe" -noprefetch
* phase time: 0 ms
* phase cmem: 136565 K
Prefetching objects...
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
* phase time: 397 ms
* phase cmem: 127482 K
SERVER: Starting...
* phase time: 987 ms
* phase cmem: 114654 K
SERVER: Loading alife simulator...
* phase time: 6 ms
* phase cmem: 114654 K
Loading saved game "anand soy_quicksave.sav"...
* Loading spawn registry...
* 11002 spawn points are successfully loaded
* Loading objects...
* 22903 objects are successfully loaded
stack trace:

0023:04351290 xrGame.dll
0023:0435165B xrGame.dll

[error][       8]    : Not enough storage is available to process this command.

i get this error after joining duty in the faction war 3.8 beta. at first i thought it was due to the companion. but i got rid of him and even then it crashes. the last save as loners works though.


----------



## 95329

Sigh. I've had so many corrupted saves with Misery 2.0 that is unbelievable. I've started a few new runs but every time it ends in a corrupted save. I tried being careful with quicksaves but this mod is just so prone to corrupt the saves. I've spent at least 30-40h playing this mod and the farthest I've got is Yanov. I think I'll just drop this mod for now, too much headache.


----------



## Aparition

Really? So far so good on my end.
I deleted the saves every 20th or so. No problems yet.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Really? So far so good on my end.
> I deleted the saves every 20th or so. No problems yet.


Latest try ended when I tried moving to Yanov. I tried loading a save from while back and I was able to go to Yanov but I still had the mercenary station to clear out so I went there and killed everyone only to find out that I got corrupted savegame AGAIN. Maybe I should start over again and only use hard saves.


----------



## Aparition

Isnt there a save recovery trick?
Possible you could use a clean install.
Are you overclocking your memory by chance?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Isnt there a save recovery trick?
> Possible you could use a clean install.
> Are you overclocking your memory by chance?


What do you mean by a save recovery trick?
I've tried clean installs, but I think I'll give it a go.
No, only CPU is overclocked.


----------



## Aparition

Copy old saves to another location. Delete saves in save folder. reinstall mod. Create a new save with same name of old save file. Copy over new file with old save.

Don't drag and drop, select copy.

I think that worked, maybe with SoC I don't remember clearly.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Copy old saves to another location. Delete saves in save folder. reinstall mod. Create a new save with same name of old save file. Copy over new file with old save.
> 
> Don't drag and drop, select copy.
> 
> I think that worked, maybe with SoC I don't remember clearly.


I will definately try this, thanks!









EDIT:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It didn't work


----------



## Aparition

By chance were the previous saves done before the newest patch?

Maybe reverting to the first patch and making a new save will carry over to using the 2nd patch.

Not sure why you are getting corrupted saves and I'm not.

I'm not using a shotgun if that means anything.


----------



## neeeksta

Tuxi, have you tried emailing the MDT with some details, it's a long shot but might be worth a try?
Like Aparition I have had no problems and looking at the Moddb page it seems the same sort of lottery.
Makes ya wonder if there isn't some sort of weird hardware thing like a drama with Logitec keyboards etc.


----------



## Valkayria

I'm still looking for that perfect CoP mod for me. I tried Complete wasn't really feeling it. Misery 2.0 was a little bit overwhelming for a first playthrough. Right now, I'm using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3 and Armory mod. I'd like a mod that adds little things like inventory open and close sounds (actually I already have that), footsteps, weapon swap sounds and weapon firing sounds. I know it's asking a lot, but I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks folks.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I'm still looking for that perfect CoP mod for me. I tried Complete wasn't really feeling it. Misery 2.0 was a little bit overwhelming for a first playthrough. Right now, I'm using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3 and Armory mod. I'd like a mod that adds little things like inventory open and close sounds (actually I already have that), footsteps, weapon swap sounds and weapon firing sounds. I know it's asking a lot, but I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks folks.


I don't know if you are familiar with these forums but if not, it would be a very good start;
http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=20951&page=170&sec_id=16


----------



## neeeksta

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums


----------



## neeeksta

Doh, so much for editing, for some reason the first URL went back to my bookmark, anyhoo the gsc-game forum on CoP is what I was trying to post,


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> By chance were the previous saves done before the newest patch?
> 
> Maybe reverting to the first patch and making a new save will carry over to using the 2nd patch.
> 
> Not sure why you are getting corrupted saves and I'm not.
> 
> I'm not using a shotgun if that means anything.


The newest run was started with 2.0.2QF. As for the shotgun part: lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Tuxi, have you tried emailing the MDT with some details, it's a long shot but might be worth a try?
> Like Aparition I have had no problems and looking at the Moddb page it seems the same sort of lottery.
> Makes ya wonder if there isn't some sort of weird hardware thing like a drama with Logitec keyboards etc.


I know it says in my sig that I have a Logitech keyboard, but I don't. I forgot to change that. Currently I'm using Ducky Shine II


----------



## Aparition

Boredgunner mod pack 2013 is the best for SoC.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Boredgunner mod pack 2013 is the best for SoC.


Agreed. I used that for SoC. I'm looking for something similar for CoP.


----------



## XKaan

Just wanted to say I was playing Clear Sky last night and I was at the part where Duty asks me to go underground and turn the water valves on. That undergound part was amazing! These guys constantly surprise me with the atmosphere they can create!

I especially liked where they hid the PDA!


----------



## Valkayria

I may have found the mod I've been searching for, Reloaded mod. Been having tons of fun with it. Still figuring out if I want NPC'S to turn into Zombies, or just have them get ripped apart. I don't like wasting ammo, and having to use unnecessary med packs and bandages.


----------



## 45nm

Just had a quick run with the new Titan's in SLI and wow there is a massive improvement in FPS. I immediately noticed the FPS ranging from about 200-300fps near the Mercenary Camp near the big bridge. During a blowout it docked down to the 110's.


----------



## michael-ocn

I've installed absolute nature 3 lite and like the visual results quite a lot, just makes the vanilla game look a bit better w/o changing anything about the gameplay proper. And very importanly, i could just resume my game w/o having to start a new one after applying mod. I see there's another absolute structures mod, but it's listed as an "older" version here...

http://absolute.crommcruac.com/call-of-pripyat/download.php

I'm wondering if it makes sense to use the older absolute structure texture pack with the newer absolute nature 3 lite? The FAQ doesn't mention anything about compat between these things or whether i need to start a new game, so i'm hoping somebody here might know?

Thnx

Eventually, i mean to try a modded game that includes atmosfear 3 and the full version of the nature pack (will have to look at Reloaded and Misery), but i'm not ready to start a new game yet.


----------



## Aparition

I think you should be Ok adding absolute structures. Like you said they only change textures, so if it doesn't work you can just delete the folder.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think you should be Ok adding absolute structures. Like you said they only change textures, so if it doesn't work you can just delete the folder.


Yup, seems to have worked.


----------



## Lhotse

Pripyat map

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9691/pritourmap.jpg


----------



## XKaan

Issue if anyone can help.

I'm about halfway through Clear Sky, and I just finished my new rig. I did a fresh install and then installed Clear Sky via STEAM. I moved my saved games folder over from my old rig to the steam folder on my new rig, opened the game and they are all listed and load just fine.

However, when I try to save manually OR quick save, both times those saves crash the game if I try to load them.

Any advice?


----------



## michael-ocn

Hello STALKER, put that shooter away!

Anybody know how to resolve or lessen the stutter while moving problem? Is it true that running the game off of an SSD helps with that?


----------



## Aparition

You mean the loading pauses?
Ya an ssd helps load npcs and objects faster which reduces the pauses.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Issue if anyone can help.
> 
> I'm about halfway through Clear Sky, and I just finished my new rig. I did a fresh install and then installed Clear Sky via STEAM. I moved my saved games folder over from my old rig to the steam folder on my new rig, opened the game and they are all listed and load just fine.
> 
> However, when I try to save manually OR quick save, both times those saves crash the game if I try to load them.
> 
> Any advice?


Try putting your saves to the cloud and then deleting them locally, worked for me when it kept CTD on me.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You mean the loading pauses?
> Ya an ssd helps load npcs and objects faster which reduces the pauses.


When sprinting, the images freezes for a moment (less than a second) and then resumes. Doesn't always happen, but when it does, happens about once every 5 seconds worth of sprinting.

Was just digging around looking for some other options to try as i don't have an SSD. I see there's a cmdline option for -noprefetch which some people say reduces that stutter. But CoP in Steam doesn't like cmdline options. If I put any text in the "Launch options" nothing happens when pressing Play?

If anyone knows how to launch CoP with cmdline options in Steam... I'd love to know how to do that.

edit: I found some config files that allegedly turn off prefetching...
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1151553


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Try putting your saves to the cloud and then deleting them locally, worked for me when it kept CTD on me.


Thanks, I will give it a shot.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> When sprinting, the images freezes for a moment (less than a second) and then resumes. Doesn't always happen, but when it does, happens about once every 5 seconds worth of sprinting.
> 
> Was just digging around looking for some other options to try as i don't have an SSD. I see there's a cmdline option for -noprefetch which some people say reduces that stutter. But CoP in Steam doesn't like cmdline options. If I put any text in the "Launch options" nothing happens when pressing Play?
> 
> If anyone knows how to launch CoP with cmdline options in Steam... I'd love to know how to do that.
> 
> edit: I found some config files that allegedly turn off prefetching...
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1151553


That's exactly what it is. Has anyone tried turning it off with Misery ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> That's exactly what it is. Has anyone tried turning it off with Misery ?


Some folks on the steam forum are poking at increasing the distance at which NPCs stay active (the 'switching distance' is what they're calling it). The theory being that as those NPCs come into range and load up... that's the source of some stutter, so make it such that they never go out of range to begin with.

I think cpu load would have to go up to compute the AI behavior of everybody in the Zone at all times which might hurt framerates overall, but in a less stuttery way.

I haven't tried anything on my system yet. At any given time, I'd rather play the game than futz with these settings and potentially screw it up enough that the game won't launch


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Some folks on the steam forum are poking at increasing the distance at which NPCs stay active (the 'switching distance' is what they're calling it). The theory being that as those NPCs come into range and load up... that's the source of some stutter, so make it such that they never go out of range to begin with.
> 
> I think cpu load would have to go up to compute the AI behavior of everybody in the Zone at all times which might hurt framerates overall, but in a less stuttery way.
> 
> I haven't tried anything on my system yet. At any given time, I'd rather play the game than futz with these settings and potentially screw it up enough that the game won't launch


Misery, or at least its patches, now have the option to change NPC switching distance. You guys with stutter should try lowering it if you haven't already, and see if disabling prefetch helps.


----------



## Aparition

I tried running at the Extreme distance, the 2nd option from the top.
It crashed my system. An 3770k and a GTX 780. I settled with Enhanced and seem to get good performance.

I'm not sure how much of an impact that setting has for game play. If you can't see the NPC in the tunnels leading to Pripyat while you are in Zaton, it doesn't do much good to have those NPC's being rendered. - I don't think that is how it works









I tried standing on the far hill by the ranger station and looking across the map when I had the switch distance really high. Then I tried it with enhanced. I didn't see any difference.

When NPC's are not being rendered they are still active in Memory, as a behind the scenes calculation, so A-life does continue.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I finished SoC! Wow, what an experience. One of the most immersive, terrifying and hair raising games I've played to date. I don't think I'll ever find another game to match what I experienced in SoC. That last lab, and pushing through to get to the wish granter was both terrifying and insanely fun. Time to do a clean install and try out OGSE.
> 
> I just started CoP as well. I'm using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3, Absolute Structures and Armory mod. Plus, the inventory sound effects from the SoC 2013 mod pack (love that zip sound) Here's hoping CoP gives me that same thrill. I think it'll deliver.


Ummm ... glad you loved it (as did we all), however, the fact that you describe pushing through to the wish granter concerns me ... that's actually where you end up to get to the 'fake' ending of the game. The real ending is not at the WG. Hope you have some old saves ... did you ever go to 'Meet the Doctor' and follow that quest line to get the hotel room in Pripyat to get the 'control room' key? If not, you need find an old save and go back and do it right ... the 'real' ending adds a solid couple hours of addt'l gameplay, answers tons of questions, etc. You don't wanna miss out of the real ending man!


----------



## Aparition

I think there are 6 WG endings?

Looks like the Monolith have another member


----------



## LocoDiceGR

guys i have a problem with Misery v2.0.2 when i start a new game and i * press any key * the game begins but ths screen is Black i can only see the health bar and how many bulltes i have everything else is black. any solution??


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> guys i have a problem with Misery v2.0.2 when i start a new game and i * press any key * the game begins but ths screen is Black i can only see the health bar and how many bulltes i have everything else is black. any solution??


Running as Admin? - if yes.
Reinstall. missing texture folder?
Running as Admin? - if no.
run as admin.
If yes to all above -
Check Gamedata folder is enabled - yes - in config.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Running as Admin? - if yes.
> Reinstall. missing texture folder?
> Running as Admin? - if no.
> run as admin.
> If yes to all above -
> Check Gamedata folder is enabled - yes - in config.


how i enable the gamedata folder? any picture on the internet?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> how i enable the gamedata folder? any picture on the internet?


Open FSGAME.LTX with NOTEPAD and change this line...
from: $gamedata$ = false| true| $fsroot$| gamedata\
to: $gamedata$ = true| true| $fsroot$| gamedata\


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Open FSGAME.LTX with NOTEPAD and change this line...
> from: $gamedata$ = false| true| $fsroot$| gamedata\
> to: $gamedata$ = true| true| $fsroot$| gamedata\


make clean install & all the patches 2.0.2 & QF but :/

i've done the notepad & run as admin but still the same .... i see the bullets and the bar at the bottom right .


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Issue if anyone can help.
> 
> I'm about halfway through Clear Sky, and I just finished my new rig. I did a fresh install and then installed Clear Sky via STEAM. I moved my saved games folder over from my old rig to the steam folder on my new rig, opened the game and they are all listed and load just fine.
> 
> However, when I try to save manually OR quick save, both times those saves crash the game if I try to load them.
> 
> Any advice?


BTW I solved my own issue. No matter what I couldn't get saves to work, none that were new anyways. I still had my old rigs SSD with everything on it, so I renamed the clear sky on my new rigs folder to STALKER Clear Sky_old, and copied the entire clear sky folder from my old ssd, and everything works like a charm now.

Good thing too, because I was just entering the Red Forest and things were getting interesting.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> make clean install & all the patches 2.0.2 & QF but :/
> 
> i've done the notepad & run as admin but still the same .... i see the bullets and the bar at the bottom right .


This might sound funny, but are you sure you aren't starting a game at Black Road and you just can't see anything? Try pushin "o" for flashlight.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

i am not starting at black road :/ try it still nothing happens!

misery v1.0 is playing. but the new misery 2 no!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> i am not starting at black road :/ try it still nothing happens!
> 
> misery v1.0 is playing. but the new misery 2 no!


Have you tried 2.0.2 without the QF or even 2.0? I've heard the QF can be quite buggy.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm waiting for a bigger update for Misery 2.0 before attempting to play all the way through it, and finish my tweak for it. 2.0.2 without the quick-fix ran fine for the small amount of time that I played, but we need a 2.1.0 or something.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm waiting for a bigger update for Misery 2.0 before attempting to play all the way through it, and finish my tweak for it. 2.0.2 without the quick-fix ran fine for the small amount of time that I played, but we need a 2.1.0 or something.


They are planning on merging Misery 2.02 with the QF as a later patch.


----------



## michael-ocn

After the last few weeks, i can safely say i'm a huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R fan









50+ hours into my first vanilla playthru of CoP with a little eye candy courtesy of absolute mods. I still have things to explore and have not yet ventured into Pripyat proper. I'm really enjoying this game quite a lot, it might be my most favorite singleplayer game of all time and i've played plenty of them.

I'm glad there mods to look forward to and sincerely hope the series continues. Are their any plans or rumors of another full game in the making?

I choose to start with CoP because no doubt the graphics are more advanced than the earlier games in the series and i like games that look good. Now I'm starting to wonder about how does ShadowOfChernobyl and ClearSky compare graphically as gameplay wise? Will have to do some youtube surfing about that.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> After the last few weeks, i can safely say i'm a huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50+ hours into my first vanilla playthru of CoP with a little eye candy courtesy of absolute mods. I still have things to explore and have not yet ventured into Pripyat proper. I'm really enjoying this game quite a lot, it might be my most favorite singleplayer game of all time and i've played plenty of them.
> 
> I'm glad there mods to look forward to and sincerely hope the series continues. Are their any plans or rumors of another full game in the making?
> 
> I choose to start with CoP because no doubt the graphics are more advanced than the earlier games in the series and i like games that look good. Now I'm starting to wonder about how does ShadowOfChernobyl and ClearSky compare graphically as gameplay wise? Will have to do some youtube surfing about that.


I'll sum it up the differences for you:

a) COP. This game is like a very polished gem. The game is functional and stable, it looks kinda nice, and has many functional upgrades over the other games. The problem with this game is that... the "base" of the game can't be compared to Stalker: soc, not at all. To put it simply: the secondary missions are nice and useful, but the story doesn't get more interesting as you progress (note, it does, but not compared to SOC's climatic end missions), nor it has half the depth the original stalker has.

In a way, COP is more "noob-friendly", and its not such a pita to get into because its well structured, and is stable.

b) SOC: soc is like a diamond... although a very "raw" one, unpolished and dirty. The way the story unfolds is amazing, how the game snowballs can't be explained (you gotta feel it) without ruining it for you, and the vastness and possibilities of the game is limitless. The only problem is that the vanilla game was released with many, many stuff cut off due to budget constraints. So, what you get is a lot of potential, but not a polished game at all.

Lucky for us, the modding community took care of it, and IMO Stalker: soc is one of the best experiences in the FPS-exploration genre you can find this day, and one so rich that you can replay it from time to time without feeling that you already seen everything... because you haven't. And I'm not talking about replaying the game with different mods... nope, the game itself and the way it snowballs makes it very dangerous because it traps you, to the point some of us need a stalker-fix from time to time, if anything to remember how scary the underground missions are....

PS: I'd love to start fresh a Stalker game, withouth prior knowledge of how it unfolds or works.

PSS: yes, I left Clear Sky out. The reasons being that we play it because its a Stalker game, but it has the worse parts from COP and SOC, all mixed up.... maybe, with mods...


----------



## Aparition

Actually clear sky is pretty good. It had issues on launch which really Hurt it's popularity.

It tried something new with the faction wars but was never able to fully get that function to the level of the rest of the game.

The story is still good and there are a lot of npc interaction which brings a lot of depth to the whole series.

The were new mechanics too such as boars hiding in tall grass. Area anamolies glowing in the distance at night.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Actually clear sky is pretty good. It had issues on launch which really Hurt it's popularity.
> 
> It tried something new with the faction wars but was never able to fully get that function to the level of the rest of the game.
> 
> The story is still good and there are a lot of npc interaction which brings a lot of depth to the whole series.
> 
> The were new mechanics too such as boars hiding in tall grass. Area anamolies glowing in the distance at night.


+1

I'm playing Clear Sky now, and enjoying it!

Granted, I've played the series all out of order!! (CoP first, now clear Sky)

Until I play SoC I guess I'm not qualified to have an opinion on the whole series, but I'll have that done soon.


----------



## lostsurfer

Hey guys, I tried Misery 2 but I never played COP before, so I uninstalled Misery 2 and want to play COP, what visual mods can I install to make it look better etc without having to install Misery? Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I choose to start with CoP because no doubt the graphics are more advanced than the earlier games in the series and i like games that look good.


lol, CoP assumes you played SoC and it continues the story. Starting with CoP ensures you don't know anything about the story or the lore.

Modded SoC looks better than unmodded CoP. When talking unmodded games, Clear Sky is actually the best looking one AND it takes place before all of the others. Here are a few screenshots of modded SoC.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Hey guys, I tried Misery 2 but I never played COP before, so I uninstalled Misery 2 and want to play COP, what visual mods can I install to make it look better etc without having to install Misery? Can someone point me in the right direction?


Use these if Misery is too challenging:

http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call-of-pripyat/screenshots.php

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads

It looks like you need the top three files for the last one, Armory Mod. Misery 2.0 actually includes a unique version of all of these.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, CoP assumes you played SoC and it continues the story. Starting with CoP ensures you don't know anything about the story or the lore.
> 
> Modded SoC looks better than unmodded CoP. When talking unmodded games, Clear Sky is actually the best looking one AND it takes place before all of the others. Here are a few screenshots of modded SoC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use these if Misery is too challenging:
> 
> http://atmosfear.crommcruac.com/call-of-pripyat/screenshots.php
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads
> 
> It looks like you need the top three files for the last one, Armory Mod. Misery 2.0 actually includes a unique version of all of these.


Thanks Bored, exactly what I was lookin for!!


----------



## michael-ocn

Ok... sounds like I should to do a modded SoC playthru next... after I've found my way to Pripyat and unraveled the story of the crashed helis in CoP.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm playing Clear Sky now, and enjoying it!
> 
> Granted, I've played the series all out of order!! (CoP first, now clear Sky)


That's the order in which the games were released but the chronological order of the story is...
Clear Sky
SoC
CoP


----------



## prescotter

You guys also excited for the Stalker Lost Alpha mod?

I remember waiting for the mod when i still had a Pentium 4 with a 6600GT lol.....

After 100's or maybe 1000's of hours in The Zone im still checking their website each day lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> You guys also excited for the Stalker Lost Alpha mod?
> 
> I remember waiting for the mod when i still had a Pentium 4 with a 6600GT lol.....
> 
> After 100's or maybe 1000's of hours in The Zone im still checking their website each day lol


It's actually going to be a full game, likely with a price too. It will be 100x better than any of the existing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games, even with mods.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> You guys also excited for the Stalker Lost Alpha mod?
> 
> I remember waiting for the mod when i still had a Pentium 4 with a 6600GT lol.....
> 
> After 100's or maybe 1000's of hours in The Zone im still checking their website each day lol


Yes, but they better do it before the year is out. Seriously someone should just leak it out now


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes, but they better do it before the year is out. Seriously someone should just leak it out now


It isn't coming out this year. It's very close to finished and they're just doing finishing touches, but they could really use some new talented and somewhat devoted team members. And I think they still have to work out a deal with GSC regarding it's release. I don't know what GSC said of the last build, they were making dez0wave add objective markers and other silly useless things.


----------



## Aparition

They should throw it up as a Pre-Order with "beta" access. Shut GSC up and be like every other game release in the last 5 years.
I'm worried that it just won't ever release. So I'm being pessimistic about it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> They should throw it up as a Pre-Order with "beta" access. Shut GSC up and be like every other game release in the last 5 years.
> I'm worried that it just won't ever release. So I'm being pessimistic about it


Early access would be cool. I don't think GSC would ever go that route though, and dez0wave doesn't seem to like that idea either. They're satisfied with their own beta-testing team. I honestly expect LA to be released in Q3-Q4 2014. Hey, that's still less time than what it took GSC to release Shadow of Chernobyl.









If you guys are feeling brave enough, you can look up and try to play Oblivion Lost Remake. I tried it, and it wouldn't even launch. Not surprising from a Russian mod. No offense to anyone, but the Russian S.T.A.L.K.E.R. community makes the most unstable (but also the most innovative at times) mods.


----------



## prescotter

We have been waiting so long now it doesnt even matter any more









They better take their time and do it perfect, then release a 75% finished buggy ''game''.

Thing is Lost Alpha creaters will not focus on graphics, so it will take the community another 6-12months before it will be the best combination of gameplay + graphics


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> We have been waiting so long now it doesnt even matter any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better take their time and do it perfect, then release a 75% finished buggy ''game''.
> 
> Thing is Lost Alpha creaters will not focus on graphics, so it will take the community another 6-12months before it will be the best combination of gameplay + graphics


Graphics are overrated. Gameplay, story, level design, and art style are all way more important in my opinion. Regardless, Lost Alpha at release will have better graphics than Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat. They've reworked the engine, putting it past CS/CoP.

- Texture quality will be on par with those
- Soft water and sunshafts are implemented like in those games
- They probably added the volumetric effects and ambient occlusion too
- Lighting system is better than all previous games
- Grass shadows are featured (absent from all three games)
- Sky textures/weather are way better than all three games (it has a unique version of Atmosfear)
- It has a new version of Absolute Nature by default
- Grass is more lush and more overgrown, like SoC Mod Pack 2013
- Shadows are much better than all of the previous games.

LA will actually utilize four CPU cores unlike the others. I just hope they're able to improve anti-aliasing compatibility, since it sucks in SoC on the dynamic render. Both OGSSAA and SGSSAA work well in CoP, so that's what I'd like to see here. So when it comes out, just throw in Photorealistic Zone 2 and you'll have the best looking S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Graphics are overrated. Gameplay, story, level design, and art style are all way more important in my opinion. Regardless, Lost Alpha at release will have better graphics than Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat. They've reworked the engine, putting it past CS/CoP.
> 
> - Texture quality will be on par with those
> - Soft water and sunshafts are implemented like in those games
> - They probably added the volumetric effects and ambient occlusion too
> - Lighting system is better than all previous games
> - Grass shadows are featured (absent from all three games)
> - Sky textures/weather are way better than all three games (it has a unique version of Atmosfear)
> - It has a new version of Absolute Nature by default
> - Grass is more lush and more overgrown, like SoC Mod Pack 2013
> - Shadows are much better than all of the previous games.
> 
> LA will actually utilize four CPU cores unlike the others. I just hope they're able to improve anti-aliasing compatibility, since it sucks in SoC on the dynamic render. Both OGSSAA and SGSSAA work well in CoP, so that's what I'd like to see here. So when it comes out, just throw in Photorealistic Zone 2 and you'll have the best looking S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.


All of that sounds utterly fantastic! Can't wait!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So last night I casually strolled into X8...and died about 5 times in a row and rage quit...


----------



## Aparition

Lol next time try to strut in like you own the place.


----------



## Dunan

Is clear sky worth playing yet? I remember there being a boatload of bugs and issues with the game when it first came out. Have those been addressed?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is clear sky worth playing yet? I remember there being a boatload of bugs and issues with the game when it first came out. Have those been addressed?


Limansk and Limansk Hospital still have save-game corruption issues. I tried to fix it in this mod pack, but no guarantees.


----------



## XKaan

I get crashes to the desktop in red forest from time to time, but so far its not bad.


----------



## neeeksta

I can confirm it all went well in CS with the mighty boredgunners pack right to the end with only a few crashes.
Why wouldn't you play all stalky games .. at least a few times??


----------



## WinterActual

I gave up on waiting the Lost Alpha long time ago. All I am waiting now for is LURK http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I gave up on waiting the Lost Alpha long time ago. All I am waiting now for is LURK http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


Interesting - I never heard of this until now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I gave up on waiting the Lost Alpha long time ago. All I am waiting now for is LURK http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


I bet that Lost Alpha will be released earlier than the new LURK. Plus, that's just another big SoC mod opposed to a full new game.


----------



## WinterActual

I don't need a new game to enjoy SoC over and over again


----------



## XKaan

Ok so in Clear Sky I keep crashing over and over trying to get from Red Forest over to the Wearhouses. I've tried playing without all the texture packs etc, and still noting. I started from an earlier save and it still happens.

Someone said they used a mod to teleport directly to the warehouses and from that point they were fine. (It's something with actually walking through the red forest causing it) Anyone know where I can download whatever mod they were talking about? I heard it's included with the complete mod, but I'm not using that - I'm using Bored CS pack.


----------



## michael-ocn

The first mission in Pripyat, at the Hospital, that mission is soooooo much fun!

I'm playing it on "veteran" difficulty and having a blast trying to make my way thru the mission. Several failed attempts so far, but now I see a key enemy to watch out for and to take out early. I think that guy has one-hit-wondered me more than once out of the blue on a few of my attempts. Will be very satisfying to put a sniper round in that SOBs head









I will have to keep my game save from right where this mission kicks off so i can come back whenever i like


----------



## XKaan

Didn't realize Bored's pack had complete as a part of it - ESC + F1 and used "maps" to get out of the red forest. Anywhere outside Red Forest works perfect, as soon as I teleport back it crashes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am at the point where I've received the transmission on top of the water tower and now I have to go back to the red forest to tell that dude, but going back there crashes the game.


I've spend a solid 2 hours trying to fix this, but I'm getting the feeling there's not much I can do but start over.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Didn't realize Bored's pack had complete as a part of it - ESC + F1 and used "maps" to get out of the red forest. Anywhere outside Red Forest works perfect, as soon as I teleport back it crashes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the point where I've received the transmission on top of the water tower and now I have to go back to the red forest to tell that dude, but going back there crashes the game.
> 
> 
> I've spend a solid 2 hours trying to fix this, but I'm getting the feeling there's not much I can do but start over.


When it crashes, can you post the last few lines of your log file? It's in C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\stalker-cs\logs


----------



## XKaan

Thanks for taking a moment to look. I googled the heck out of it, with no definitive solution.

Error Reason:

xrengine.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll" at 0023:1001B944, xrDebug::backend()+164 byte(s)

User Message:

Expression : assertion failed
Function : CHW::CreateD3D
File : E:\priquel\sources\engine\Layers\xrRender\HW.cpp
Line : 115
Description : createD3D

System Error:

0x00000012 - There are no more files.


----------



## boredgunner

Do you run it in DX8, DX9, DX10, or DX10.1? I think Clear Sky is most stable on DX10 with everything else maxed out, though DX9 should work too.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm the proud new owner of my very first exoskeleton









I've mostly been using the super litew8t freedom suit i got from loki and its artifact slots plus a tactical helmut... but as soon as i got the tools required for running in the exoskeleton ... paid nimble the big bucks to get one.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you run it in DX8, DX9, DX10, or DX10.1? I think Clear Sky is most stable on DX10 with everything else maxed out, though DX9 should work too.


I was running in DX10 - tried dx9 and 10.1 with the same results.

I even backtracked and uninstalled any windows updates that installed the day it started to crash, with no luck. It's bizarre how it ran smooth for 12 hours then decided to crap out on me.









Thanks.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Can someone seriously help me with X-8 (Misery 2.0)...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As soon as I step into the first door, the one you open with the first key card, I am killed by a poltergeist. I must have died about 50 times, never making it further than the first room.
I've tried crouching, crouching + Shift, standing still, no matter what, as soon as I hit a certain point past the first door way, it sees me, takes my weapon, etc...No matter what I do, it sees, and destroys me...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Can someone seriously help me with X-8 (Misery 2.0)...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I step into the first door, the one you open with the first key card, I am killed by a poltergeist. I must have died about 50 times, never making it further than the first room.
> I've tried crouching, crouching + Shift, standing still, no matter what, as soon as I hit a certain point past the first door way, it sees me, takes my weapon, etc...No matter what I do, it sees, and destroys me...


I haven't been to X8 in Misery 2.0, but I can imagine. They made the Poltergeist just drain your health so quickly, even when it doesn't see you and even if you aren't moving. Your best option is to unequip your weapon, sprint through as fast as you can to the Poltergeist's location. It's located in one of the bigger rooms, up a ladder inside a tiny little attic.

If you don't know where it is initially, you'll die a few times trying to find the location but once you nail down that location, try to run for it and just kill it (maybe throw grenades up at it's location).


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I was running in DX10 - tried dx9 and 10.1 with the same results.
> 
> I even backtracked and uninstalled any windows updates that installed the day it started to crash, with no luck. It's bizarre how it ran smooth for 12 hours then decided to crap out on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to my world. It is frustrating.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't been to X8 in Misery 2.0, but I can imagine. They made the Poltergeist just drain your health so quickly, even when it doesn't see you and even if you aren't moving. Your best option is to unequip your weapon, sprint through as fast as you can to the Poltergeist's location. It's located in one of the bigger rooms, up a ladder inside a tiny little attic.
> 
> If you don't know where it is initially, you'll die a few times trying to find the location but once you nail down that location, try to run for it and just kill it (maybe throw grenades up at it's location).


Exoskeleton...no sprinting...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



guess I might try loading up an old save, but there has got to be a way past this thing without resorting to that. I know where it is, but as soon as I peek around the opened door (it can see me through the door, even when not moving?), I can get a round or two off, but then it steals my weapon. I tried tossing grenades at it like mad, same thing, throws them back, and if I try lobbing them over the door before it "sees" me, I can't get them far enough down the hall. I am not sure, but I watched videos of this section, and not one other video did I see what I am experiencing...the player usually just enters the first room without issue, and is given much more time to react. I don't know what is going on, but I was rocking this game until just now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Exoskeleton...no sprinting...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> guess I might try loading up an old save, but there has got to be a way past this thing without resorting to that. I know where it is, but as soon as I peek around the opened door (it can see me through the door, even when not moving?), I can get a round or two off, but then it steals my weapon. I tried tossing grenades at it like mad, same thing, throws them back, and if I try lobbing them over the door before it "sees" me, I can't get them far enough down the hall. I am not sure, but I watched videos of this section, and not one other video did I see what I am experiencing...the player usually just enters the first room without issue, and is given much more time to react. I don't know what is going on, but I was rocking this game until just now.


Guess you'll have to return with an upgraded Exo that lets you sprint, or another suit. I'd try it with a PKM, grenade launcher, or even an RPG-7. The Gauss rifle should one hit kill it, if you return with that.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Guess you'll have to return with an upgraded Exo that lets you sprint, or another suit. I'd try it with a PKM, grenade launcher, or even an RPG-7. The Gauss rifle should one hit kill it, if you return with that.


Definitely need to change up some gear...grrr...back to the laundromat, I suppose. Was hoping someone had an easier way through, but thanks none-the-less


----------



## Aparition

Maxing out psy protection doesn't help?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Maxing out psy protection doesn't help?


Nope, used literally everything in my inventory...without using any consumables, my psy protection is at about 60% though. I gave up for a bit, but will try loading up an earlier save and bringing some different gear. Though I may need to head all the way back to Skadovsk to do some trading/upgrading...


----------



## Aparition

Ya try pounding some consumables. Need to get that Psy protection upwards into the %90 protection range. Watch out using some of the special gear as well I think some of it increases Psy effects.
I've not yet gotten to X8 but just fighting the poltergeist at the electric forest in Zaton is plenty hard for me right now.
I can't even go into the cut/scar filled with Psy waves without almost insta dying with my current gear.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya try pounding some consumables. Need to get that Psy protection upwards into the %90 protection range. Watch out using some of the special gear as well I think some of it increases Psy effects.
> I've not yet gotten to X8 but just fighting the poltergeist at the electric forest in Zaton is plenty hard for me right now.
> I can't even go into the cut/scar filled with Psy waves without almost insta dying with my current gear.


This honestly feels like a glitch or something, I have killed several poltergeists in the game already without issue, but this one in particular just kills me almost instantly, always as soon as I hit enter the room, like I soon as I step past the door jam...I will still try getting my psy protection into the 90% range, though I have had it around 80%, and the exact same result. The non-upgraded exoskeleton is not helping. I'll post a screenshot of my inventory going into X-8 a bit later, perhaps even try uploading a video of what is happening...I really don't feel like going all the way back to trade, but such is life in Misery, I guess. I might have enough consumables/gear at the laundromat though, can't remember what I have there at the moment.


----------



## Aparition

Probably is an intended difficulty, although there is a point where having to use gimmicks to get through areas just isn't fun.
When I get to X8 I'll be sure to let ya know my experience.







I got a ways to go though.


----------



## neeeksta

Maybe you good folks should wait for the luminous boredgunner to do some of his famous tweaks before carrying on with Misery?
There is certainly a fine line tween a challenge and sadistic punishment.
I suppose it depends on your awareness of how you feel about overcoming adversity for satisfaction.
If the MDT made it possible to beat the effing geist then it's possible, on the other hand maybe it is a bug?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Maybe you good folks should wait for the luminous boredgunner to do some of his famous tweaks before carrying on with Misery?
> There is certainly a fine line tween a challenge and sadistic punishment.
> I suppose it depends on your awareness of how you feel about overcoming adversity for satisfaction.
> If the MDT made it possible to beat the effing geist then it's possible, on the other hand maybe it is a bug?


It doesn't sound like a bug, my poltergeist encounters have been similar. I was able to lower that instant-health drain effect, though it only lowered slightly so far. When Misery 2.0 is cleansed of more stability issues I'll probably release a tweak. Poltergeist tweak will be included too.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Misery videos I have found don't show anything like what I am experiencing, thus I am thinking it's a bug. Plus, it's not like I haven't encountered and killed several poltergeists already, this one just seems weird, even less reaction time than normal Misery, and it's like a trap...as soon as I step on a certain part of the floor. I can peek around and creep right up to that point and my screen doesn't even shift colour or anything else to give a sign of poltergeist. Step a hair too far, and screaming/blue, and nearly insta death. It's about 1000 times faster than when I ran into them before...at least I could run for a couple seconds before it would drop me...I am still going to try some different gear and see what happens. In the videos I have seen, the player just casually strolls through the same area with only a slight blue tint on the screen, not insta-death...the poltergeist doesn't even see them. I really need to make a video...it happens the instant I am through the door into X-8, every time...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> The Misery videos I have found don't show anything like what I am experiencing, thus I am thinking it's a bug. Plus, it's not like I haven't encountered and killed several poltergeists already, this one just seems weird, even less reaction time than normal Misery, and it's like a trap...as soon as I step on a certain part of the floor. I can peek around and creep right up to that point and my screen doesn't even shift colour or anything else to give a sign of poltergeist. Step a hair too far, and screaming/blue, and nearly insta death. It's about 1000 times faster than when I ran into them before...at least I could run for a couple seconds before it would drop me...I am still going to try some different gear and see what happens. In the videos I have seen, the player just casually strolls through the same area with only a slight blue tint on the screen, not insta-death...the poltergeist doesn't even see them. I really need to make a video...it happens the instant I am through the door into X-8, every time...


The poltergeist in X-8 is a unique entity if I recall correctly, separate from the others. They probably made it more powerful. You can try editing gamedata\configs\creatures\actor.ltx, setting psy-resistance to a perfect 100% just to get past that section.


----------



## prongs

@boredgunner - i am playing your 2013 modpack for shoc. and i have this thing happening with me. the exoskeleton is degrading pretty fast. but the healing berill m5 doesnt. also the ssps or the ecologist suits degrade fast but not the SEVA. is that intentional?


----------



## LoNer1

Yo guys, sorry for not popping in here more (school... you know)

I am working on the next version of PRZ2, an update to both the weather as sound element. Also, Particle Paradise has been re-launched (version 2)

Check the links here:

PRZ2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/photo-realistic-zone-2

PPX2.2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-particle-paradise/images/september-screens#imagebox


----------



## jayfkay

Are there any alternatives to Stalker? I played the **** out of Shoc with mods, as for CoP I kinda didnt feel like getting into it + hard to decide which mod to pick..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Are there any alternatives to Stalker? I played the **** out of Shoc with mods, as for CoP I kinda didnt feel like getting into it + hard to decide which mod to pick..


Just get Misery 2.0 for CoP. The closest things to alternatives are heavily modded Fallout 3 and New Vegas on very hard mode. They still aren't direct alternatives, and are geared much toward RPG fans while S.T.A.L.K.E.R. tries to be more realistic. Scale is also far greater than that of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. They're all must-haves anyway.


----------



## jayfkay

What happened to the inoffical stalker 2? that survival mmo. and fallout is just not my type of game. Stalker was very eery and intense, that is what really amazed me.
a "remake" that keeps the whole concept but adds updated graphics and a more open, bigger world - that would be my dream. I guess its not gonna happen.

edit: nvm, found it! oh boy, look! there is progress. http://szone-online.net/
Apparently they are running on a rly low budget though







but putting quite some effort into it it seems. ah well.. if only.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> What happened to the inoffical stalker 2? that survival mmo. and fallout is just not my type of game. Stalker was very eery and intense, that is what really amazed me.
> a "remake" that keeps the whole concept but adds updated graphics and a more open, bigger world - that would be my dream. I guess its not gonna happen.
> 
> edit: nvm, found it! oh boy, look! there is progress. http://szone-online.net/
> Apparently they are running on a rly low budget though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but putting quite some effort into it it seems. ah well.. if only.


Modded SoC, CS, and CoP still have great graphics by today's standards. As for Survairum, that F2P MMO is still in the works. It's not S.T.A.L.K.E.R., it's a disaster really.

What you should keep an eye on is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha, which will be the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game by far, in every single way. Open world scale and detail greatly exceed all of the current games, gameplay mechanics are greatly improved, A-Life is much better, atmosphere is greatly improved, graphics quality is above all others, optimization is above all others (with proper quad core CPU support as well), story is bound to be more interesting and complex than Clear Sky and CoP. It might actually be sold by GSC as a new S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.


----------



## XKaan

I would have to agree with Bored - there's a dozen or so teams trying to recapture the aura of STALKER, all in different ways. But out of all of them LA should be the most solid. There's even a team trying to make a new STALKER build on the Cryengine, I think it's call CryZone or similar. The thing is, all these teams start with lofty expectations, but most fizzle out and they never see the light of day. I have an enormous amount of respect for all these guys, so please understand I am not bashing, I'm just giving a dose of reality.

I've been keeping an eye on Survarium for months, and signed up for the alpha. Most people (Bored included) don't find it interesting because it's a F2P MMO-type game, that will launch as PVP. they might add co-op or a huge solo-type game later on, but at launch it's just PVP. I've watched all the videos released thus far, and it *ISNT STALKER*, but despite all of that and that fact that it is F2P it still has my interest. I'm willing to give it a shot and see how it is....

The only other games on the market that even come close to capturing the atmosphere and immersion of STALKER is the Metro series, but those games are more linear and not open-world RPG type. However, looking at the ranger mission form the faction pack and the spiders lair mission form the developer pack is any indication, I would say 4A is definitely looking to make the next Metro much more sandbox\open-world next time around.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm near the end of CoP now, looking forward to a climactic conclusion but kind of sad that it's coming to an end. I've enjoyed this game more than any and have taken my good time doing this first playthru... 88 hours worth so far.

I'm pretty certain SoC or ClearSky (probably Soc) will show up in my Steam library sometime before years end.


----------



## prescotter

Just when you think nobody uses that overused messed up avatar, one more guys shows up with it lol


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm near the end of CoP now, looking forward to a climactic conclusion but kind of sad that it's coming to an end. I've enjoyed this game more than any and have taken my good time doing this first playthru... 88 hours worth so far.
> 
> I'm pretty certain SoC or ClearSky (probably Soc) will show up in my Steam library sometime before years end.


I did the same as you and played them out of order. I played CoP first, then clear sky, and now I'm just starting SoC.

I didn't finish clear sky because about 13 hours in I started getting continuous crash-to-desktop, but I'll get back to it at some point.

Awesome games for sure! I doubt anything similar will ever appear again....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I did the same as you and played them out of order. I played CoP first, then clear sky, and now I'm just starting SoC.


That's like reading a novel from the last page to the first page.


----------



## XKaan

At least if I die I know how it ends!


----------



## Aparition

Did you read the books?
It doesn't really ever end


----------



## neeeksta

You guys will prolly berate me for putting up a non stalker post ... why heck it's not even a game!
BUT
I can't resist and will take the flak like a real man.
Maybe Underhell has mutated my brain and I see darkness everywhere now.
_
"He had a military cape, boots and an army gas mark - an antique type, I think. He measured more than 1.9m. He stared at me then turned his back on me and left in silence."

Other locals have also told of their frightening encounters with the man.

"It scared my children," a woman said. "He came out of the woods with his military clothes. We saw neither his face nor his eyes behind his big dark gas mask. It was scary and I know women who are venturing alone in the forest."
_

http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/mystery-figure-haunting-the-swiss-woods-for-over-a-decade8217/story-e6frfq80-1226717453647


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> You guys will prolly berate me for putting up a non stalker post ... why heck it's not even a game!
> BUT
> I can't resist and will take the flak like a real man.
> Maybe Underhell has mutated my brain and I see darkness everywhere now.
> _
> "He had a military cape, boots and an army gas mark - an antique type, I think. He measured more than 1.9m. He stared at me then turned his back on me and left in silence."
> 
> Other locals have also told of their frightening encounters with the man.
> 
> "It scared my children," a woman said. "He came out of the woods with his military clothes. We saw neither his face nor his eyes behind his big dark gas mask. It was scary and I know women who are venturing alone in the forest."
> _
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/mystery-figure-haunting-the-swiss-woods-for-over-a-decade8217/story-e6frfq80-1226717453647


Well, it definitely isn't Jake Hawkfield's wife.


----------



## neeeksta

Hehe


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Just when you think nobody uses that overused messed up avatar, one more guys shows up with it lol


Who me? Hmmm... some kind of riddle thing... nobody using it yet be overused


----------



## michael-ocn

I finally left the Zone after having played for 95 hours to complete a first playthru. Such an excellent and engaging game.

I lost the pilot during the evacuation so I'll probably go back in to replay that part w/o loosing anybody. There, I have a good excuse to keep playing it some more


----------



## Aparition

Try to play the whole game only using pistols.

It can be done.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Try to play the whole game only using pistols.
> 
> It can be done.


Yikes, killing those chimeras with a pistol would be massively difficult, and just forget about taking down a psuedogiant, there is not enough pistol ammo in the Zone for that task









I couldn't stay away and had to go back into the Zone. I went back in to replay the evacuation mission in daylight instead of at midnight, and to make sure the pilot makes it out too. Daylight is better because after the helis leave, and its just you, the many remaining bad guys can more easily see you and come at you more violently. At midnight, i was leisurely picking these guys off wandering in the dark. At noon, they were coming right at me with malice and guns a blazing.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> At noon, they were coming right at me with malice and guns a blazing.


I believe the trendy expression is:
"With extreme prejudice"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Try to play the whole game only using pistols.
> 
> It can be done.


To be more specific, try finishing Misery 2.0 or SoC Mod Pack 2013 using only pistols.


----------



## Aparition

Actually I was playing with pistols for a good bit in Misery 2.0.
As Recon with an upgraded M1911 with the DU rounds I was fairing pretty well against Mercs. A Head shot is death, then 2-3 rounds to moderate armor.
Bandits in jackets died in 1-2 shots. The only real difficulty was distance, but once you got into 20m range or so, with accurate shots it works pretty good.


----------



## Dunan

Well I gave skyrim a break and gave stalker clear sky a go but i'm not kidding when I say it's been 2.5 hrs and I havent been through the first 20 mins of the game because of the constant crashing. What a effing joke. I bought this game way back in 2009 and its 2013 and it *STILL* doesnt work properly. Mind = BLOWN.

First I tried boredgunners mod pack and I got to the church but then kept crashing so I uninstalled and just installed the CS complete and I cant even get that far without it taking a dump on me. Its not that it crashes thats the issue its that when it crashes it takes all browsers with it and its not re-startable without a reboot of win7. If I launch a browser after it crashes I get a browser outline with the desktop wallpaper in the background and it just hangs. I cant get online after the crash without rebooting the whole PC. What a bunch of shiite, did they even do a QA before release FIVE EFFING YEARS AGO?

I have every patch installed IN ORDER from 3 to 10 and it STILL is crashing. what a waste of money this game was, and if I remember right it was around $50US when it came out.

Just WOW........


----------



## Dunan

....


----------



## Aparition

If you post the crash details BG might be able to tell you why your crashing.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well I gave skyrim a break and gave stalker clear sky a go but i'm not kidding when I say it's been 2.5 hrs and I havent been through the first 20 mins of the game because of the constant crashing. What a effing joke. I bought this game way back in 2009 and its 2013 and it *STILL* doesnt work properly. Mind = BLOWN.
> 
> First I tried boredgunners mod pack and I got to the church but then kept crashing so I uninstalled and just installed the CS complete and I cant even get that far without it taking a dump on me. Its not that it crashes thats the issue its that when it crashes it takes all browsers with it and its not re-startable without a reboot of win7. If I launch a browser after it crashes I get a browser outline with the desktop wallpaper in the background and it just hangs. I cant get online after the crash without rebooting the whole PC. What a bunch of shiite, did they even do a QA before release FIVE EFFING YEARS AGO?
> 
> I have every patch installed IN ORDER from 3 to 10 and it STILL is crashing. what a waste of money this game was, and if I remember right it was around $50US when it came out.
> 
> Just WOW........


That sounds like your problem lies a bit deeper than just Clear Sky. I've been through all kinds of the crashes in this series and never has it crashed my computer beyond desktop, ever.


----------



## Aparition

Total system hang is a hardware issue, but I didn't want to say it first


----------



## jayfkay

as for survarium.. it may not be a new stalker, but the graphics look gergeous to me!
http://www.gamestar.de/videos/gamescom-2013,95/survarium,71554.html


----------



## Aparition

Survarium looks very interesting. It actually looks more STALKER, I dunno how it plays though.
Pretty neat.


----------



## XKaan

Been waiting for them to start the international alpha since they started sign ups months ago. It might not be stalker, but I'm still giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## michael-ocn

whoa... survarium is real interesting... anomalies, artifacts, emmisions, mutants... the gaphics do look gorgeous!


----------



## skyravr

Everyone talking here about Misery 2.0 makes me sad







. I can't even get the game started with the mod







. Constant BSOD after i start a new game and the loading-bar is full.
below is a screen of Bluescreenview with the BSOD i get. Google didn't give me a solution yet and i only get the BSOD with Stalker+Misery 2.0. Vanilla Works Fine.


----------



## Aparition

sky what setting are you running the render distance on?
Are you maxing out the 1.5 MB of VRam on your cards?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> That sounds like your problem lies a bit deeper than just Clear Sky. I've been through all kinds of the crashes in this series and never has it crashed my computer beyond desktop, ever.


Also, I think you're only supposed to install the final patch for Clear Sky.


----------



## skyravr

Well, Vision distance at the lowest settings crashes. Everyting at low wors ok (but looks like crap). DX10 freezes at the main menu. Gonne reinstall and keep testing i guess


----------



## Aparition

Hmm... even in DX 9 Enhanced mode the game still looks good. If you are getting constant crashes despite graphical settings maybe you have a driver or install problem.

Post up the crash log to see what is crashing.


----------



## skyravr

Looks like it works. Everything at medium in DX11. Still got 500mb Vram left. Going to check what might cause the real problem. Thx for the help







. Weird though that it always crashed at the loading screen. I doubt it was vram because i wasn't even realy "in-game".


----------



## Aparition

Oh... did you change any of the files since your last load?
I think you get a black screen if you don't run the game as "administrator" but not necessarily a crash.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If you post the crash details BG might be able to tell you why your crashing.


Where is the log located, you mean the system log or does the game have a crash log located somewhere?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> That sounds like your problem lies a bit deeper than just Clear Sky. I've been through all kinds of the crashes in this series and never has it crashed my computer beyond desktop, ever.


It CTD but its taking the browsers and everything else with it. What I mean is that windows still runs fine, I just cant launch any apps because all I get in the app is the border window with the desktop background with it. Since I cant use anything after the CTD, I have to reboot. The game doesn't take the whole OS out. When it happens again I'll take a screenshot and show you what I mean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Total system hang is a hardware issue, but I didn't want to say it first


This is the only game I've had issues with in over 3 yrs other than a few skyrim crashes due to 103 mods. Other than that every game I run works perfectly fine, and that includes some of the latest games. I juat updated the drivers to 13.9 from 13.4 but I was having issues then too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Where is the log located, you mean the system log or does the game have a crash log located somewhere?


The game has a crash log in C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\stalker-cs\logs


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The game has a crash log in C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\stalker-cs\logs


Thanks...there are quite a few .mdmp logs and a single .txt log - I take it the .txt is the latest?

Code:



Code:


* Detected CPU: GenuineIntel Pentium-III, F6/M7/S7, 2666.00 mhz, 32-clk 'rdtsc'
* CPU Features: RDTSC, MMX, SSE, SSE2

Initializing File System...
using fs-ltx fsgame.ltx
FS: 28428 files cached 36 archives, 5058Kb memory used.
Init FileSystem 1.188260 sec
'xrCore' build 3795, Jun 25 2009

Initializing Engine...
Starting INPUT device...
Loading DLL: xrRender_R2.dll
Loading DLL: xrRender_R3.dll
refCount:m_pAdapter 1
command line 
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
[c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] successfully loaded.
Loading DLL: xrRender_R2.dll
Loading DLL: xrGame.dll
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
* [win32]: free[4029988 K], reserved[53416 K], committed[110836 K]
* [ D3D ]: textures[0 K]
* [x-ray]: crt heap[9135 K], process heap[665 K], game lua[0 K], render[0 K]
* [x-ray]: economy: strings[4441 K], smem[0 K]
SOUND: OpenAL: enumerate devices...
SOUND: OpenAL: EnumerationExtension Present
devices Generic Hardware
SOUND: OpenAL: system  default SndDevice name is Auzen X-Fi Audio [D000]
SOUND: OpenAL: All available devices:
1. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1  eax[0] efx[no] xram[no]
2. Generic Software, Spec Version 1.1  eax[0] efx[no] xram[no]
3. Auzen X-Fi Audio [D000], Spec Version 1.1 (default) eax[3] efx[no] xram[no]
Executing config-script "user.ltx"...
Executing config-script "f:\game installs\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\configs\rspec_extreme.ltx"...
[f:\game installs\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\configs\rspec_extreme.ltx] successfully loaded.
[c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] successfully loaded.
SOUND: Selected device is Auzen X-Fi Audio [D000]
* sound: EAX 2.0 extension: present
* sound: EAX 2.0 deferred: present
* sound : cache: 65537 kb, 4856 lines, 13820 bpl
Starting RENDER device...
* GPU [vendor:1002]-[device:6798]: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
* GPU driver: 8.17.10.1230
* CREATE: DeviceREF: 1
* Vertex Processor: PURE HARDWARE
*     Texture memory: 727 M
*          DDI-level: 9.0
* GPU shading: vs(fffe0300/3.0/30), ps(ffff0300/3.0/30)
* GPU vertex cache: unrecognized, 16
* NVAPI is missing.
* Starting rendering as 2-GPU.
* DVB created: 1536K
* DIB created: 512K
! Renderer doesn't support blender 'effects\shadow_world'
* NULLRT supported
* ...and used
* HWDST/PCF supported and used
- r__tf_aniso 16
- r2_tf_mipbias 0.
Starting engine...
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
Loading DLL: xrGameSpy.dll
! Missing ogg-comment, file:  f:\game installs\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\sounds\music\wasteland2.ogg
* DVB created: 1536K
* DIB created: 512K
- r__tf_aniso 16
- r2_tf_mipbias 0.
* GPU shading: vs(fffe0300/3.0/30), ps(ffff0300/3.0/30)
* GPU vertex cache: unrecognized, 16
* NVAPI is missing.
* Starting rendering as 2-GPU.
*** RESET [1419 ms]
"f:\game installs\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\bin\xrengine.exe" 
* phase time: 0 ms
* phase cmem: 120412 K
Prefetching objects...
Loading objects...
Loading models...
* [prefetch] time:    1055 ms
* [prefetch] memory:  0Kb
! Player name in registry is empty! (InstallUserName)
* phase time: 1282 ms
* phase cmem: 113362 K
SERVER: Starting...
* phase time: 709 ms
* phase cmem: 100030 K
SERVER: Loading alife simulator...
* phase time: 139 ms
* phase cmem: 100030 K
Loading saved game "save 4.sav"...
* Loading spawn registry...
* 11568 spawn points are successfully loaded
* Loading objects...
* 21756 objects are successfully loaded
* Game save 4 is successfully loaded from file 'c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\savedgames\save 4.sav' (5.206s)
* phase time: 5206 ms
* phase cmem: 155171 K
SERVER: Connecting...
* phase time: 678 ms
* phase cmem: 155183 K
CLIENT: Connecting to localhost...
* client : connection accepted - <>
* phase time: 652 ms
* phase cmem: 155215 K
Opening stream...
* phase time: 230 ms
* phase cmem: 155215 K
Loading CFORM...
* phase time: 5984 ms
* phase cmem: 266163 K
Loading shaders...
* phase time: 500 ms
* phase cmem: 267097 K
Loading geometry...
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65506 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 56742 verts, 1773 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65531 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65522 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65530 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65525 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65517 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65528 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65516 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65513 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65507 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65510 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65515 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65501 verts, 2046 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 11053 verts, 345 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 2047 Kb
* [Loading VB] 50268 verts, 1570 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 741387 indices, 1448 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65533 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65535 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65534 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 65532 verts, 767 Kb
* [Loading VB] 22720 verts, 266 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 1048575 indices, 2047 Kb
* [Loading IB] 466236 indices, 910 Kb
* phase time: 461 ms
* phase cmem: 267298 K
Loading spatial-DB...
* phase time: 340 ms
* phase cmem: 278592 K
Loading details...
* [DETAILS] VertexConsts(256), Batch(61)
* [DETAILS] 22936 v(20), 11468 p
* [DETAILS] Batch(61), VB(447K), IB(67K)
* phase time: 200 ms
* phase cmem: 278641 K
Loading sectors  portals...
* Loading HOM: f:\game installs\deep silver\s.t.a.l.k.e.r. - clear sky\gamedata\levels\marsh\level.hom
* phase time: 159 ms
* phase cmem: 278936 K
Loading AI objects...
* phase time: 828 ms
* phase cmem: 278936 K
CLIENT: Spawning...
* phase time: 472 ms
* phase cmem: 278936 K
Loading textures...
* t-report - base: 958, 533458 K
* t-report - lmap: 11, 11265 K
* phase time: 1868 ms
* phase cmem: 312607 K
CLIENT: Synchronizing...
* phase time: 507 ms
* phase cmem: 312607 K
* [win32]: free[2552032 K], reserved[101316 K], committed[1540892 K]
* [ D3D ]: textures[577527 K]
* [x-ray]: crt heap[312607 K], process heap[10092 K], game lua[51214 K], render[171 K]
* [x-ray]: economy: strings[14922 K], smem[1050 K]
* MEMORY USAGE: 366831 K
* End of synchronization A[1] R[1]
* Saving spawns...
* Saving objects...
* 21941 objects are successfully saved
* Game save 5.sav is successfully saved to file 'c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\savedgames\save 5.sav'
! ERROR on ownership: entity not found. parent_id = [15021], entity_id = [15055], frame = [31033]
- Disconnect
- Destroying level
DestroySingleton::RefCounter: 0
DestroySingleton::RefCounter: 0
DestroySingleton::RefCounter: 0
DestroySingleton::RefCounter: 0
Input:  1
Config-file [c:\users\public\documents\stalker-stcs\user.ltx] saved successfully
Destroying Direct3D...
* RM_Dump: textures  : 0
* RM_Dump: rtargets  : 0
* RM_Dump: vs        : 0
* RM_Dump: ps        : 0
* RM_Dump: dcl       : 0
* RM_Dump: states    : 0
* RM_Dump: tex_list  : 0
* RM_Dump: matrices  : 0
* RM_Dump: lst_constants: 0
* RM_Dump: v_passes  : 0
* RM_Dump: v_elements: 0
* RM_Dump: v_shaders : 0
refCount:pBaseZB 1
refCount:pBaseRT 1
DeviceREF: 1


----------



## boredgunner

Ah, that issue happens when there are too many entities spawned at once. I haven't heard of many mods causing this issue.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah, that issue happens when there are too many entities spawned at once. I haven't heard of many mods causing this issue.


Was that comment for me....all I have is clear sky complete installed, thats it as far as mods. Uninstall it and see if the crashes cease? Sucks tho, cause the mods sure do make it look quite a bit better IMO.


----------



## Aparition

The texture mods, (visuals) shouldn't cause things to "spawn too many things at once".
I dunno.

Are you starting a new game with a mod install?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The texture mods, (visuals) shouldn't cause things to "spawn too many things at once".
> I dunno.
> 
> Are you starting a new game with a mod install?


Yes, it would CTD if I didn't. This is a vanilla install with the one mod. I went thru and downloaded all the patches and installed them in order also before I installed CS complete. Is this really strange or what?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yes, it would CTD if I didn't. This is a vanilla install with the one mod. I went thru and downloaded all the patches and installed them in order also before I installed CS complete. Is this really strange or what?


I'm pretty sure you're only supposed to install the latest patch, 1.5.10 I think it's called. I'd reinstall the game, install that patch, and then try it without mods just to see if it's stable. Then move on to mods if it isn't. Since you've had bad luck with Clear Sky Mod Pack 2012 and Complete, you might want to try Mystery next time around.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you're only supposed to install the latest patch, 1.5.10 I think it's called. I'd reinstall the game, install that patch, and then try it without mods just to see if it's stable. Then move on to mods if it isn't. Since you've had bad luck with Clear Sky Mod Pack 2012 and Complete, you might want to try Mystery next time around.


I tried only the latest patch + your mod pack, same result. Thats why I went and installed them all in order thinking maybe thats why it was CTD. Is mystery a standalone mod to download?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I tried only the latest patch + your mod pack, same result. Thats why I went and installed them all in order thinking maybe thats why it was CTD. Is mystery a standalone mod to download?


Yeah here's Mystery:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mystery

Did you try the game unmodded? Clear Sky Complete is typically more stable than the unmodded game, and if you're crashing in Complete... that's not good.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah here's Mystery:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/mystery
> 
> Did you try the game unmodded? Clear Sky Complete is typically more stable than the unmodded game, and if you're crashing in Complete... that's not good.


No not yet but I will try it soon unmodded and see what happens. Did the log make any sense? I cant for the life of me understand why it would CTD so much, I dont have any issues with any other game. The only other time a game did this was system shock 2 on win7 but thats since been fixed by the community and no problems there since.

EDIT:

Any english links? Filefactory says the link isnt there and the download page is all in Russian


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No not yet but I will try it soon unmodded and see what happens. Did the log make any sense? I cant for the life of me understand why it would CTD so much, I dont have any issues with any other game. The only other time a game did this was system shock 2 on win7 but thats since been fixed by the community and no problems there since.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Any english links? Filefactory says the link isnt there and the download page is all in Russian


Uh, damn that sucks. I guess you can count out Mystery then. Your crash log made some sense, the issue listed there is a weird one. The only known thing to cause that particular crash is having too many objects or AI spawned at once. I guess you should try unmodded next, it's not that much worse.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Uh, damn that sucks. I guess you can count out Mystery then. Your crash log made some sense, the issue listed there is a weird one. The only known thing to cause that particular crash is having too many objects or AI spawned at once. I guess you should try unmodded next, it's not that much worse.


Well I'm getting the Mystery mod from the russian site now, had to use google translate to make sense of it. I'll try it unmodded and if all goeswell then with mystery installed and see what happens. *crosses fingers*

I had no issues with SoC or CoP btw, they had no issues before, but with little to no mods if I remember right.


----------



## Dunan

So far so good unmodded, played until I got to the first mission, no problems. Going to install mystery now and see if I get a CTD.


----------



## EduFurtado

I need advice:

I miss playing stalker, it's been years.
So I just downloaded Clear Sky and COP from steam.

Now, what mods do I install on each?

Looks like the answer is Misery 2.0 for COP? Do I also install COP complete along with it?

What about Clear Sky?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I need advice:
> 
> I miss playing stalker, it's been years.
> So I just downloaded Clear Sky and COP from steam.
> 
> Now, what mods do I install on each?
> 
> Looks like the answer is Misery 2.0 for COP? Do I also install COP complete along with it?
> 
> What about Clear Sky?


No, don't install CoP Complete. The rule of thumb for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is, only use one big mod at a time. Misery 2.0 for CoP, and *this* for Clear Sky. I'm guessing you never played CoP and CS, but have played SoC?


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No, don't install CoP Complete. The rule of thumb for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is, only use one big mod at a time. Misery 2.0 for CoP, and this for Clear Sky. I'm guessing you never played CoP and CS, but have played SoC?


Actually I finished all of the three games









Have already played SoC, SoC complete. Clear Sky vanilla, CoP vanilla, CoP Complete.

I guess I will start with CS Complete and then move to CoP Misery 2.0


----------



## boredgunner

The Complete mods are worse than many others though, especially CoP Complete which is actually unstable.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Complete mods are worse than many others though, especially CoP Complete which is actually unstable.


So, CoP misery 2.0.

What about CS, if not CS Complete?


----------



## Aparition

Mystery for CS if you can get a hold of it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> So, CoP misery 2.0.
> 
> What about CS, if not CS Complete?


This is what I use for CS: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Mystery for CS if you can get a hold of it.


Why wouldn't I be able to get a hold of it? Hehehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is what I use for CS: http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


Whoa, looks really nice, I'm downloading right now!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Why wouldn't I be able to get a hold of it? Hehehe


I think some of the download links broke. Thankfully Mystery is included in that mod pack.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think some of the download links broke. Thankfully Mystery is included in that mod pack.


"The file you have selected (CSMP_2012_v1.04.zip) is not available via any mirrors. Please check back shortly as our servers update every 5 minutes. To access more download mirrors we encourage you to join the community, otherwise please be patient and keep trying."

This is the message I get when I try to download it









Would anybody kindly upload it somewhere in case it doesn't come back?


----------



## DannyT

I use AtmosFear 3 with CoP, It makes the game so much prettier

Oh and can you add me to the member list please


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> "The file you have selected (CSMP_2012_v1.04.zip) is not available via any mirrors. Please check back shortly as our servers update every 5 minutes. To access more download mirrors we encourage you to join the community, otherwise please be patient and keep trying."
> 
> This is the message I get when I try to download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anybody kindly upload it somewhere in case it doesn't come back?


It downloads directly from ModDB for me, and there's a bunch of mirrors. Maybe it's not available in your country? See if you can download CS Complete.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

Love this game, wish more games like this came out ya'know?


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It downloads directly from ModDB for me, and there's a bunch of mirrors. Maybe it's not available in your country? See if you can download CS Complete.


could you please copy and past the link in here?


----------



## EduFurtado

Any help? I really want to download it... :/

Maybe somebody could create a torrent so I can download it's 1,4gb?









http://www.moddb.com/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Any help? I really want to download it... :/
> 
> Maybe somebody could create a torrent so I can download it's 1,4gb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/stalker-clear-sky-mod-pack-2012


Try one of these:

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/74/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/2/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/72/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/90/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820

http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/86/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Try one of these:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/74/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/2/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/72/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/90/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/downloads/mirror/49549/86/58d7f0e2016217af90d6af77b1f29820


Now it's working! Finally









All I had to do was to register... (which was also hard because the confirmation email would never arrive)
Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## EduFurtado

Has this been discussed before?

Optimal settings for CS with Mystery (that mod pack, actually)

I'm getting average 20s with a gtx 680


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Has this been discussed before?
> 
> Optimal settings for CS with Mystery (that mod pack, actually)
> 
> I'm getting average 20s with a gtx 680


Don't use AA tested objects and you should be fine. I think the game runs and looks better with forced anti-aliasing via NVIDIA Inspector, though it might work best in DX9 mode.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't use AA tested objects and you should be fine. I think the game runs and looks better with forced anti-aliasing via NVIDIA Inspector, though it might work best in DX9 mode.


I reverted settings from maxed out to the highest preset and it's much better.

However I can't seem to disable AA tested objects. Why is that? Should I degrade de dx level because of that?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I reverted settings from maxed out to the highest preset and it's much better.
> 
> However I can't seem to disable AA tested objects. Why is that? Should I degrade de dx level because of that?


AA tested objects is just a checkbox isn't it? I never used it, and I always played on DX10. Try disabling DX10.1 if that's enabled too.


----------



## XKaan

Ok, as of this moment I have now gone through all 3 STALKER games....my thoughts: (POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW)

First off, SoC is definitely awesome. It's kind of hard to beat fighting through Pripyat past the Ferris wheel, and the various underground sections of the game. I LOVED the brain scorcher section, as it was incredibly atmospheric with the huge antennas etc. That underground section was my favorite by far. However, the side quests seemed completely disjointed from the rest of the game, and rather laborious. I played the the game both ways to see what would happen: I went straight to the wish granter after turning off the brain scorcher, and then the second time went to the guide and got the "real ending". After doing that I checked out the other endings on YT for the hell of it. I think all the ending were creative and interesting. The story in SoC is the best of the 3, even though I really think CoP was the better "game".

CoP - By far I like the setup in this game much better - 3 HUGE areas to wander through without loading screens etc. It made the game play so much more fluid and fun. Also, CoP for me had the best inventory system, trading options, upgrading weapons etc. I also feel like CoP has the most atmospheric areas and music. I felt much more "connected" to the game in CoP than the other two. I wasn't a huge fan of the "slideshow" endings in CoP, but I'm sure it was a budget thing. Also you could actually stealth to a certain degree in CoP, whereas the other two the mechanic was either non-existent or broken.

CS - Most people like this the least, but I enjoyed it. I really liked the red forest in CS as opposed to SoC. In SoC the red forest didn't really even feel like a forest at all. I also liked the swamp areas in CS as it was something different from the other two.

If I HAD to pick one to play all over I would have to say CoP - I enjoyed that one the most of all 3. However, all 3 are amazing games....period. It's been said a million times in this thread, but it really is sad STALKER 2 was cancelled, and there aren't more games like this. I was late to the STALKER party, but better late than never!


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, as of this moment I have now gone through all 3 STALKER games....my thoughts: (POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW)
> 
> First off, SoC is definitely awesome. It's kind of hard to beat fighting through Pripyat past the Ferris wheel, and the various underground sections of the game. I LOVED the brain scorcher section, as it was incredibly atmospheric with the huge antennas etc. That underground section was my favorite by far. However, the side quests seemed completely disjointed from the rest of the game, and rather laborious. I played the the game both ways to see what would happen: I went straight to the wish granter after turning off the brain scorcher, and then the second time went to the guide and got the "real ending". After doing that I checked out the other endings on YT for the hell of it. I think all the ending were creative and interesting. The story in SoC is the best of the 3, even though I really think CoP was the better "game".
> 
> CoP - By far I like the setup in this game much better - 3 HUGE areas to wander through without loading screens etc. It made the game play so much more fluid and fun. Also, CoP for me had the best inventory system, trading options, upgrading weapons etc. I also feel like CoP has the most atmospheric areas and music. I felt much more "connected" to the game in CoP than the other two. I wasn't a huge fan of the "slideshow" endings in CoP, but I'm sure it was a budget thing. Also you could actually stealth to a certain degree in CoP, whereas the other two the mechanic was either non-existent or broken.
> 
> CS - Most people like this the least, but I enjoyed it. I really liked the red forest in CS as opposed to SoC. In SoC the red forest didn't really even feel like a forest at all. I also liked the swamp areas in CS as it was something different from the other two.
> 
> If I HAD to pick one to play all over I would have to say CoP - I enjoyed that one the most of all 3. However, all 3 are amazing games....period. It's been said a million times in this thread, but it really is sad STALKER 2 was cancelled, and there aren't more games like this. I was late to the STALKER party, but better late than never!


Nice read.

I actually played CoP before the other two: I got into it because I loved playing benchmark games, but CoP actually surprised me a LOT with it's immersiveness. Time just flew by whenever I was playing it.

The same happened with the other two, and CS, which I'm replaying right now.
HOWEVER, the controls on the first 2 titles do look worse when compared with CoP, to the point I wish they were the same.. Ha.

I can't wait to finish CS to play CoP again, this time with Misery 2.0.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, as of this moment I have now gone through all 3 STALKER games....my thoughts: (POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW)


We are all looking forward to Stalker Lost Alpha which should be about as good or better than STALKER 2 would have been.

If you are looking for a large mod for COP, check out SGM, it adds a lot of new places to explore, plus it is just a great mod. Some cool mechanics, very expansive, much like SoC.

Or you could check out Misery 2, that is newly released.


----------



## XKaan

Interesting - I never heard of SGM...looks cool! Will try!

And yes, I'm just as pumped for LA as everyone else! Bring it on!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> We are all looking forward to Stalker Lost Alpha which should be about as good or better than STALKER 2 would have been.


Although I'm certain it will be good, perhaps even great, I'm not so sure about it being better than S 2, as L.A. is really just another overhaul of SoC, albeit a _very_ ambitious one at that.








It's hard to say really, I always thought SoC had the best storyline and the storylines in CS and CoP seemed (this is just a matter of my personal taste) to have gotten progressively worse, as in not as well and thoroughly developed overall.

I was very curious to see in what direction they would have taken the story with S 2. It really is a shame the whole project crashed like it did.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Although I'm certain it will be good, perhaps even great, I'm not so sure about it being better than S 2, as L.A. is really just another overhaul of SoC, albeit a _very_ ambitious one at that.


Wrong. It doesn't change things over SoC (aka Overhaul), it's a standalone game. Even calling it a reboot is rather inappropriate since it's much more than that. It's more ambitious than CS and CoP combined, though not quite as ambitious as S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.


----------



## TheRussian1

Why companies aren't making games like Stalker (with much more areas, NPCs with variable behavior, constantly changing mutant locations, etc etc) instead of Call of Battlefield: Post-Modern Warfare XXX is a mystery to me.

The ability is there, the hardware horsepower is there, the market seems to be there....Stalker was very hyped up and well received (horribly launch issues aside) by the PC gaming community.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Why companies aren't making games like Stalker (with much more areas, NPCs with variable behavior, constantly changing mutant locations, etc etc) instead of Call of Battlefield: Post-Modern Warfare XXX is a mystery to me.
> 
> The ability is there, the hardware horsepower is there, the market seems to be there....Stalker was very hyped up and well received (horribly launch issues aside) by the PC gaming community.


It's mind blowing to me as well!!!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wrong. It doesn't change things over SoC (aka Overhaul), it's a standalone game. Even calling it a reboot is rather inappropriate since it's much more than that. It's more ambitious than CS and CoP combined, though not quite as ambitious as S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.


Pipedown Jason, _you're_ inappropriate and no one cares what you think or cares about your obsession with me and stop trying to nitpick over nuances of terminology just to be argumentative. You're embarrassing yourself.
Go find more ways to shoehorn the word 'tweak' into a sentence.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Pipedown Jason, _you're_ inappropriate and no one cares what you think or cares about your obsession with me and stop trying to nitpick over nuances of terminology just to be argumentative. You're embarrassing yourself.
> Go find more ways to shoehorn the word 'tweak' into a sentence.


Still doesn't know the difference between overhaul (Oblivion Lost, OGSE, Complete 2009) and a standalone game (must I list examples of this... I wouldn't be surprised). Who is embarrassing themselves? You're degrading Lost Alpha with your ignorance, there are enough mods/overhauls for SoC. Lost Alpha is the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.


----------



## Enad1

Someone's mad.


----------



## Enad1

Double Post


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're degrading Lost Alpha


OMG...Dude, _get a grip_ ! I'm referring to a video game, not your significant other, so stop getting your panties all twisted up.









Why this obsession with me ? Just because I left that lame site you and your buddy run ? That site's been dead for a long time. Get over it and STOP trolling me ! It makes you look petty and desperate.
Let it go little fella. I've turned you into the admins here once before for your trolling ways about the Skyrim pic.(that you made such a fool of yourself over after everyone disagreed with you ) Behave. Be a good boy. Stop letting Dane pull you around by the nose and don't bother replying to this because I won't reply back.


----------



## Aparition

Get out of here Dutier.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> OMG...Dude, _get a grip_ ! I'm referring to a video game, not your significant other, so stop getting your panties all twisted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why this obsession with me ? Just because I left that lame site you and your buddy run ? That site's been dead for a long time. Get over it and STOP trolling me ! It makes you look petty and desperate.
> Let it go little fella. I've turned you into the admins here once before for your trolling ways about the Skyrim pic.(that you made such a fool of yourself over after everyone disagreed with you ) Behave. Be a good boy. Stop letting Dane pull you around by the nose and don't bother replying to this because I won't reply back.


Someone's even more mad.


----------



## Valkayria

Frankie says relax!


----------



## EduFurtado

*ENOUGH!*

Please, can we go back to being peaceful intelligent/educated nerds?

Did you know OCn has PM for those private affairs of yours, ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> *ENOUGH!*
> 
> Please, can we go back to being peaceful intelligent/educated nerds?
> 
> Did you know OCn has PM for those private affairs of yours, ladies and gentlemen?


Me neither. We're all just discussing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and then _bam_ random flame war.









Misery Rebalanced beta is out.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-misery-20-rebalanced-beta


----------



## Aparition

Sweet!
More like random dood hurls insults and we all laugh.


----------



## Faster_is_better

After watching World War Z the other day, I got the itch to play STALKER, just seemed like a good idea, it does have zombies after all.. though not quite like the ones in that movie.

Picked up my SGM playthrough, 5 minutes into starting a blowout began. I was very happy, it was the final one I needed for Marked by the Zone achievement, which opened up some new missions for me. Perfect haha










I ran into some large groups of Alpha Squad, like 8 or 9 in each group. That's a little out of the ordinary, but still a pushover, unless they start nade spamming. Not that I couldn't just RPG the whole group, but no sport in that, plus it destroys their guns which I like to sell for a huge markup.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Misery Rebalanced beta is out.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-misery-20-rebalanced-beta


Woot woot!








Been waiting for this.
Have far have you played through with it BG?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been waiting for this.
> Have far have you played through with it BG?


I just free roamed in Zaton for a few hours killing everything, to make sure ballistics were good. I liked what I saw so far. It's a beta so I'm open to any suggestions. I had to remake most of it when the patches came out, that's why I never released it before.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> So far so good unmodded, played until I got to the first mission, no problems. Going to install mystery now and see if I get a CTD.


Not long after I posted this, I started CTD with mystery. Now I'm CTD on vanilla stalker CS. It just wont stop crashing. I've had to save the game 9 times just to get through an hour of gaming and that's not an hour of real game time, that's starting from the last save(s) repeatedly over and over. I just tried it again, vanilla and within 3 minutes, CTD. Oh well, I really cant put my finger on it, maybe run in compatibility mode or administrator? I'm getting REALLY impatient now with it, and am about to uninstall it literally, for good and just accept the fact that for whatever reason, it just wont play on my rig.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Not long after I posted this, I started CTD with mystery. Now I'm CTD on vanilla stalker CS. It just wont stop crashing. I've had to save the game 9 times just to get through an hour of gaming and that's not an hour of real game time, that's starting from the last save(s) repeatedly over and over. I just tried it again, vanilla and within 3 minutes, CTD. Oh well, I really cant put my finger on it, maybe run in compatibility mode or administrator? I'm getting REALLY impatient now with it, and am about to uninstall it literally, for good and just accept the fact that for whatever reason, it just wont play on my rig.


I guess you can try that. If I recall correctly, you've reinstalled the game before right? Even if you skip CS, you aren't missing that much. Good game but not an absolute necessity.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I guess you can try that. If I recall correctly, you've reinstalled the game before right? Even if you skip CS, you aren't missing that much. Good game but not an absolute necessity.


I've re-installed it quite a few times now, with various mods and now no mods. I'll try admin or compatibility mode and see, who knows. I got it when it first came out and at around $50US if I remember right. Sucks to be out that $$. CoP and SoC both run fine, no issues, mods or no mods. Well I take that back, I haven't tried any mods with SoC. Any good mods for that one, or for either one for that matter? I think I tried Atmosfear for CoP if I remember right, I forget.


----------



## MaxFTW

Playing some misery, and i was like "wait, hold on, i dont need to know how much health i have or how many shots i have in my clip" So yeah i turned the HUD off, new game too since its patched









I love this game so much, i can always play it, I was thinking i would like a grim and dark tattoo related to the series, having stalker tattooed on your arm will not be good for job interviews or in the workplace though heh


----------



## jayfkay

I wish they made a new game like this or a remake.... as much as CoP seemed a nice game, I could never warm up with it as much as with ShoC and shoc naturally got boring as well with the rather limited and small maps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I've re-installed it quite a few times now, with various mods and now no mods. I'll try admin or compatibility mode and see, who knows. I got it when it first came out and at around $50US if I remember right. Sucks to be out that $$. CoP and SoC both run fine, no issues, mods or no mods. Well I take that back, I haven't tried any mods with SoC. Any good mods for that one, or for either one for that matter? I think I tried Atmosfear for CoP if I remember right, I forget.


Yeah you won't have problems with SoC or CoP with good mods. CS is just the most unstable one of the bunch. Use this for SoC:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

And this for CoP:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-misery-20-rebalanced-beta


----------



## EduFurtado

Talking about CS instability, whenever I'm wielding an RPG and run, the game crashes.
:/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Talking about CS instability, whenever I'm wielding an RPG and run, the game crashes.
> :/


Are you sure that's the cause? Did you try taking out an RPG and running in a different location?


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you sure that's the cause? Did you try taking out an RPG and running in a different location?


Yep. Something related to the RPG-7.

If I just wield it and walk around normally the game still crashes after some time.

By the way, I bought it from that guy sitting in the underground of the Stalker base in agroupon research institute. I don't remember him having an RPG in the vanilla game, so maybe because of a mod it's not working?

Where else could I get an RPG?


----------



## Aparition

In vanilla SoC I only know of 2 places to find the rpg.

In the Dark Valley by the lab and off of Monolith in Pripyat.


----------



## EduFurtado

I'm playing Clear Sky!

Just used the wish granter in game mod to test it and the same thing happens. I will try to load an older save game to see if the same happens.

Started a new game, got a RPG with the wish granter, wielded, ran, crashed as soon as I hit the W key.


----------



## boredgunner

Never had that issue but I'm not surprised. You can normally find one in a box at the army base in the military warehouses, on the side of an armored vehicle. You won't need an RPG-7 though, you can use the RG-6 instead.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I hope something is done about the UI in Lost Alpha. For this being a survival game, and you having to do a lot of micromanagement of small items, it really should have had some better ways to interact with moving items.

Last night apparently I triggered a quest that had my lockbox stolen. Now that didn't concern me to much because the game isn't usually heartless in this respect, you generally get all your stuff back if you follow the quest through. The problem is I had over 1000 kg of stuff, and it wasn't big stuff, it was ammo, and bandages and all of the small things.

So to make a long story short, took about an hour to remove all that stuff from a 2nd location, back to my storage box. Several thousand more clicks on my mouse because of it... not fun.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I hope something is done about the UI in Lost Alpha. For this being a survival game, and you having to do a lot of micromanagement of small items, it really should have had some better ways to interact with moving items.
> 
> Last night apparently I triggered a quest that had my lockbox stolen. Now that didn't concern me to much because the game isn't usually heartless in this respect, you generally get all your stuff back if you follow the quest through. The problem is I had over 1000 kg of stuff, and it wasn't big stuff, it was ammo, and bandages and all of the small things.
> 
> So to make a long story short, took about an hour to remove all that stuff from a 2nd location, back to my storage box. Several thousand more clicks on my mouse because of it... not fun.


lol yeah, that happened to all of us in CoP. I think the UI is great nonetheless, you could have just kept your stuff in that second stash since it's actually a good location anyway. Guess you can't call UPS in CoP.

Lost Alpha's UI is like alpha builds of SoC, check out Build 1935 if you haven't. I like it even more; now you have to actually put items on your belt in order to quickly use them (mostly for magazines, you can't reload your gun unless you have the right ammo on your belt).

Lost Alpha will also have cars with usable trunks, which solves the issue of transporting 1000kg stashes.


----------



## Valkayria

Wait. Is Lost Alpha out?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Wait. Is Lost Alpha out?


Nope. I predict Q3 or Q4 2014 release date.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I hope something is done about the UI in Lost Alpha. For this being a survival game, and you having to do a lot of micromanagement of small items, it really should have had some better ways to interact with moving items.
> 
> Last night apparently I triggered a quest that had my lockbox stolen. Now that didn't concern me to much because the game isn't usually heartless in this respect, you generally get all your stuff back if you follow the quest through. The problem is I had over 1000 kg of stuff, and it wasn't big stuff, it was ammo, and bandages and all of the small things.
> 
> So to make a long story short, took about an hour to remove all that stuff from a 2nd location, back to my storage box. Several thousand more clicks on my mouse because of it... not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah, that happened to all of us in CoP. I think the UI is great nonetheless, you could have just kept your stuff in that second stash since it's actually a good location anyway. Guess you can't call UPS in CoP.
> 
> Lost Alpha's UI is like alpha builds of SoC, check out Build 1935 if you haven't. I like it even more; now you have to actually put items on your belt in order to quickly use them (mostly for magazines, you can't reload your gun unless you have the right ammo on your belt).
> 
> Lost Alpha will also have cars with usable trunks, which solves the issue of transporting 1000kg stashes.
Click to expand...

Well what I have wished several times for this game, is some console cheat commands, like Skyrim has. That would have saved me from several bug/glitches and this problem as well. I know there is a console and some commands, but I'm not sure if there are stat changing commands.

The most useful I could have used would be a "noclip" flying mode, to escape a spot that I am stuck in, and probably also a capacity modifier, so I could have just set my encumbrance to 1000, that would have at least saved me half the clicks, and 4 trips back and forth.

But a simple fix for all that clicking nonsense would be a drag and drop mechanic, that lets you choose X amount you want to transfer. Then I can move 2000 rounds of ammo in 1 move instead of 40 clicks.


----------



## Aparition

If you drop all the items, you can pick them all back up off the ground in 0.00000004 seconds. It's amazing.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Can u tell me the best mod's for STALKER?

1) Misery v2.2
2)??
3)??
4)??
5)??

thank you very much


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Can u tell me the best mod's for STALKER?
> 
> 1) Misery v2.2
> 2)??
> 3)??
> 4)??
> 5)??
> 
> thank you very much


- Misery 2.2 for CoP combined with Misery Rebalanced

- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl Mod Pack 2013 for SoC. You need to get both parts: Part 1, Part 2

- Clear Sky Mod Pack 2012 for CS.


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm, in misery 2.2 is there a way i can edit the HUD to display only the warning signs?

i.e if im hungry bleeding or radiated the sign is at the right side showing, or if im standing in radiation the signs at the left show up.

I just dont want to see my health or ammo so :/

Tbh just getting rid of the numbers for the ammo would be nice, then i would know what shots im using when i change ammos.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm, in misery 2.2 is there a way i can edit the HUD to display only the warning signs?
> 
> i.e if im hungry bleeding or radiated the sign is at the right side showing, or if im standing in radiation the signs at the left show up.
> 
> I just dont want to see my health or ammo so :/
> 
> Tbh just getting rid of the numbers for the ammo would be nice, then i would know what shots im using when i change ammos.


There's no easy way to do this, unfortunately. It would be cool if each HUD element had its own corresponding console command, or a checkbox in the options like some RPGs, but I think you only get two options in CoP: the default HUD or no HUD at all. You can try this console command, but I'm pretty sure it will disable the HUD entirely:

_hud_draw off_


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what I have wished several times for this game, is some console cheat commands, like Skyrim has. That would have saved me from several bug/glitches and this problem as well. I know there is a console and some commands, but I'm not sure if there are stat changing commands.
> 
> The most useful I could have used would be a "noclip" flying mode, to escape a spot that I am stuck in, and probably also a capacity modifier, so I could have just set my encumbrance to 1000, that would have at least saved me half the clicks, and 4 trips back and forth.
> 
> But a simple fix for all that clicking nonsense would be a drag and drop mechanic, that lets you choose X amount you want to transfer. Then I can move 2000 rounds of ammo in 1 move instead of 40 clicks.


Well, I believe that you can use a trainer or the wish granter mod for no clipping, teleportating or remove the backpack weight limit.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> - Misery 2.2 for CoP combined with Misery Rebalanced
> 
> - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl Mod Pack 2013 for SoC. You need to get both parts: Part 1, Part 2
> 
> - Clear Sky Mod Pack 2012 for CS.


merge part 1 and part 2??


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what I have wished several times for this game, is some console cheat commands, like Skyrim has. That would have saved me from several bug/glitches and this problem as well. I know there is a console and some commands, but I'm not sure if there are stat changing commands.
> 
> The most useful I could have used would be a "noclip" flying mode, to escape a spot that I am stuck in, and probably also a capacity modifier, so I could have just set my encumbrance to 1000, that would have at least saved me half the clicks, and 4 trips back and forth.
> 
> But a simple fix for all that clicking nonsense would be a drag and drop mechanic, that lets you choose X amount you want to transfer. Then I can move 2000 rounds of ammo in 1 move instead of 40 clicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that you can use a trainer or the wish granter mod for no clipping, teleportating or remove the backpack weight limit.
Click to expand...

Anyone know of any console commands that will do it? It would be nice to have ingame commands ready to go.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> merge part 1 and part 2??


Just install part 1, then install part 2.

Don't try sorting the files before installation.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just install part 1, then install part 2.
> 
> Don't try sorting the files before installation.


^ What he said


----------



## EduFurtado

Wish me luck, because I'm gonna need it.

I just finished clear sky again, this time with the CS mod pack 2012.

Now I'm about to get into CoP with Mysery 2.0 or 2.2 or 2.0.2 or whatever it is.

I'm already disappointed, because I'm having to download multiple files, patches and fixes. I can only imagine installation won't be as smooth as copying and pasting one single folder...
The amount of * to point out notes and observations on the website, important warnings, warn me that I must spare an hour to get this working


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Wish me luck, because I'm gonna need it.
> 
> I just finished clear sky again, this time with the CS mod pack 2012.
> 
> Now I'm about to get into CoP with Mysery 2.0 or 2.2 or 2.0.2 or whatever it is.
> 
> I'm already disappointed, because I'm having to download multiple files, patches and fixes. I can only imagine installation won't be as smooth as copying and pasting one single folder...
> The amount of * to point out notes and observations on the website, important warnings, warn me that I must spare an hour to get this working


It's pretty simple: download the file from moddb first. It's an installer, so just run that. Then download patch 2.02, which also comes with an installer. Finally, get this, and drag and drop the gamedata folder to your main CoP folder again.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's pretty simple: download the file from moddb first. It's an installer, so just run that. Then download patch 2.02, which also comes with an installer. Finally, get this, and drag and drop the gamedata folder to your main CoP folder again.


What about the 2.02 fix? And the 2.0 flashlight fix? :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> What about the 2.02 fix? And the 2.0 flashlight fix? :/


Flashlight fix is included with the moddb download. I mentioned 2.02, that is the second thing you install and it also has an installer. Then get that Misery rebalanced addon after if you want, it doesn't really fix anything so it's not an absolute necessity.


----------



## MaxFTW

I think i have only just noticed.... not just that but it actually bugs me....

Theres no females in stalker :/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I think i have only just noticed.... not just that but it actually bugs me....
> 
> Theres no females in stalker :/


Sure there are. You have to meet specific conditions for the encounter though.

You need to have a guitar, harmonica, and a piece of the wish Granter, and lastly a cigarette.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Theres no females in stalker :/


Aren't the ones in the real world causing you enough grief, without wanting them in here AS WELL????


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I think i have only just noticed.... not just that but it actually bugs me....
> 
> Theres no females in stalker :/


thats what the bloodsuckers are angry females out for revenge


----------



## prongs

for those who want the hotkeys from COP in the other two - http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/MapKeyboard.shtml


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I think i have only just noticed.... not just that but it actually bugs me....
> 
> Theres no females in stalker :/


Given the type of men in the zone, I am quite happy there are no females.

But seriously, there is an in-game PDA story about a Stalker meeting a woman.


----------



## Aparition

Ya I love the stalker stories. Wasn't It rumored to be a bloodsucker or was that another story? Lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I think i have only just noticed.... not just that but it actually bugs me....
> 
> Theres no females in stalker :/
> 
> 
> 
> Given the type of men in the zone, I am quite happy there are no females.
> 
> But seriously, there is an in-game PDA story about a Stalker meeting a woman.
Click to expand...

It's like a legend of the Zone, finding a woman out there. Good for campfire storytelling.


----------



## Rhialto

Fans and collectors, I've been notified that a rare phenomenon is happening. Someone's selling his precious S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin! I remember a few of you wrote in the past they had hope to get their hands on a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin. One owner is currently selling his coin on ebay.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So is Misery 2 in a generally good state to play in? @boredgunner does your compilation patch work with 2.02 official patch?

I think I may uninstall SGM and try it out now (or after I get bored of Patrician 4 at least).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So is Misery 2 in a generally good state to play in? @boredgunner does your compilation patch work with 2.02 official patch?
> 
> I think I may uninstall SGM and try it out now (or after I get bored of Patrician 4 at least).


Misery Rebalanced works on 2.0.2, but you might want to wait for 2.1 which will supposedly fix most (if not all) broken quests and other issues. I may have to remake my addon for 2.1.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So is Misery 2 in a generally good state to play in? @boredgunner does your compilation patch work with 2.02 official patch?
> 
> I think I may uninstall SGM and try it out now (or after I get bored of Patrician 4 at least).
> 
> 
> 
> Misery Rebalanced works on 2.0.2, but you might want to wait for 2.1 which will supposedly fix most (if not all) broken quests and other issues. I may have to remake my addon for 2.1.
Click to expand...

Ok, sounds good. 2.1 should roll up all their patches and fixes into one, plus more I take it.


----------



## Aparition

Good thing I'm doing other things at the moment. Modding and playing Fallout New Vegas.
Seeing snorks and chimeras in the mohave waste isn't as scary as they are in the zone. I have yet to see a controller though.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

This depicts the mod developing process quite well.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## General Crumples

Didn't anyone hear? S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was cancelled since GSC shut down.

The developers (now Vostok Games) are instead working on a post apocalyptic MMOFPS titled "Survarium".

http://survarium.com/en


----------



## boredgunner

GSC didn't shut down but most of them disbanded. Those left are still helping with and reviewing Lost Alpha, which will be way better than all current S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. Chances are it will be sold as the next game in the series.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Rhialto

It's pretty quiet here lately... what is everyone playing? I now spend most of my playing time into MWO, it's pretty awesome in 3D.

I started CS for a second run a few weeks ago but I'm still early in the game and when I sit at the computer I usually start MWO but I will try to put more time in CS.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm burnt out on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. for now. I'm mostly playing Fallout: New Vegas and waiting for Lost Alpha. It looks like LA and Fallout 4 might both be releasing next year, in addition to Dragon Age: Inquisition and Project C.A.R.S.... that's almost too much.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm burnt out on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. for now. I'm mostly playing Fallout: New Vegas and waiting for Lost Alpha. It looks like LA and Fallout 4 might both be releasing next year, in addition to Dragon Age: Inquisition and Project C.A.R.S.... that's almost too much.


Ah.. Fallout 4 om nom, Still need to play through New Vegas myself. I'm more excited about what they may have fixed or changed with Bethesda's next gen engine. It can still use a lot of work, and modding will only appreciate on a better platform to start with.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah.. Fallout 4 om nom, Still need to play through New Vegas myself. I'm more excited about what they may have fixed or changed with Bethesda's next gen engine. It can still use a lot of work, and modding will only appreciate on a better platform to start with.


Wow, wait till you play New Vegas. I'm sure FO4 won't come close in terms of writing, and NV has much better gameplay than FO3. Bethesda hasn't been focusing lately on stories or campaigns, but Obsidian did a great job in these regards with NV, especially the DLCs. Give it a try with these mods on very hard difficulty + hardcore mode.


----------



## Aparition

Ya I'm really enjoying NV. Tons of mods to use and lots of fun to explore.


----------



## prava

I have a problem with SGM 2.2, and its making the gameplay as bad as possible because I stutter like crazy.

Why this happens?










Cpu usage on core 1 sits at 100%, whereas gpu usage sits at below 50%... that is with EVERYTHING maxed. System specs:

i5 2500k stock
8GB ram
GTX760
etc

I don't understand why I'm having such problem, there needs to be an explanation... because the cpu is clearly being the bottleneck here when It shouldn't, not at all since I'm having 20-40fps with a heck of a continuos stutter; its not just low framerate, nope, its stutter. Crazy stutter.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I have a problem with SGM 2.2, and its making the gameplay as bad as possible because I stutter like crazy.
> 
> Why this happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu usage on *core 1 sits at 100%* , whereas *gpu usage sits at below 50%* ... that is with EVERYTHING maxed. System specs:
> 
> i5 2500k stock
> 8GB ram
> GTX760
> etc
> 
> I don't understand why I'm having such problem, there needs to be an explanation... because the cpu is clearly being the bottleneck here when It shouldn't, not at all since I'm having 20-40fps with a heck of a continuos stutter; its not just low framerate, nope, its stutter. Crazy stutter.


well that's how stalker runs lol and the stuttering try disable the AA ingame and use other method or just reinstall the mod


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> well that's how stalker runs lol and the stuttering try disable the AA ingame and use other method or just reinstall the mod


Look, I've finished the games around 20 times with different mods and this ISN'T how the game works. Disabling the AA is pointless since the problem isn't on the gpu side, its on the cpu side. Stutter caused by not enough gpu-power is very common and lowering the settings fixes the issue but, in this case, I have the exact opposite: something makes the cpus core #0 run at 100%, and thus why It can't feed the gpu anything, and thus why lowering the settings makes no difference (trust me, I tried, not that it was logic to do, but I tried everything, from DX11 ultra settings to DX9 lowest settings, same results, same fps, same stutter crap).

Also, the microstuttering that exists in all Stalker games is based on a very different phenomena: the engine loads stuff in big "chunks", and when you get to that loading part you stutter but, when you pass it, you have no problems (reason why there is ALWAYS sutter when you approach the Bar area in Stalker. There are a lot of npcs and stuff to load. Whoever played SOC enough knows this, as you approach the truck outside, the game has a few massive hiccups, then goes back to normal). I have stutter whilst not moving into the Skadovsk (big ice-crusher that serves as base in COP), and that is everything but normal stalker stutter. Something else is going on and, like I said, I have played enough of Stalker to know what it is and what it isn't, and this isn't normal Stalker behaviour.

I assume its something related to the mod... but to be sure, I'll install COP without mods to see if there is any actual difference. Of course, other games work completely normal, system is updated with the latest drivers, and the installation is totally clean since I installed Windows 8.1 like a week ago.

Trust me, I know my stuff, since I tinker a lot with things like this, specially Stalker and its mods. 100% load on cpu and below 50% gpu load means only one thing: there is a problem somewhere.

PS: vram was well below 1GB. So, the problem ain't there either. Maybe there is a weird script looping in the background that makes everything go haywire.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Look, I've finished the games around 20 times with different mods and this ISN'T how the game works. Disabling the AA is pointless since the problem isn't on the gpu side, its on the cpu side. Stutter caused by not enough gpu-power is very common and lowering the settings fixes the issue but, in this case, I have the exact opposite: something makes the cpus core #0 run at 100%, and thus why It can't feed the gpu anything, and thus why lowering the settings makes no difference (trust me, I tried, not that it was logic to do, but I tried everything).
> 
> Also, the microstuttering that exists in all Stalker games is based on a very different phenomena: the engine loads stuff in big "chunks", and when you get to that loading part you stutter but, when you pass it, you have no problems. I have stutter whilst not moving into the Skadovsk (big ice-crusher that serves as base in COP), and that is everything but normal stalker stutter. Something else is going on and, like I said, I have played enough of Stalker to know what it is and what it isn't, and this isn't normal Stalker behaviour.


i know but stalker/engine isn't like other games it always uses 1core at 100% even with cpu at 5ghz and about the AA helped the stuttering for me. sorry if it wasn't helpful


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i know but stalker/engine isn't like other games it always uses 1core at 100% even with cpu at 5ghz and about the AA helped the stuttering for me. sorry if it wasn't helpful


I know that Stalker demands a decent cpu in some situations... but not like THAT. Re-reading my comment I sounded like an ass, sorry if you thought that. I reviewed precisely the COP performance a few years ago:










This is at 1680x1050 DX10 everything on Ultra. Tried other cards (link in my sig). You can see how it scales well... but framerate is actually pretty decent for what it is, and the benchmark run consistently smooth... unless in the sunshafts part where the fps are really down, but it wasn't cpu bound, not to the level I'm talking now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I agree with prava very much , like prave I must have finished like 30+ gameplays on all the series , vanilla and most of the mods too .
> There was one a year or so ago but I cannot remember in which that did that 1 core 100% and light gpu load with 4 cores and that's with crossfire too , mostly I get 2 cores 98% with number 3 at 30 to 50% when in a real heavy area , I eventually found out what was causing it but now no memory of it but it had something to do with something running in the background which seemed to interfere with either the xray engine or the graphics driver or both ..
> 
> That's all I got unless I have a Recall ...


Would be lovely If you could remember that...


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I agree with prava very much , like prave I must have finished like 30+ gameplays on all the series , vanilla and most of the mods too .
> There was one a year or so ago but I cannot remember in which that did that 1 core 100% and light gpu load with 4 cores and that's with crossfire too , mostly I get 2 cores 98% with number 3 at 30 to 50% when in a real heavy area , I eventually found out what was causing it but now no memory of it but it had something to do with something running in the background which seemed to interfere with either the xray engine or the graphics driver or both ..
> 
> That's all I got unless I have a Recall ...


hm right click the game process set affinity to all cores?


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## prava

I'm afraid there is a problem... since I have no dolby capabilities. So, what exactly am I supposed to try? Disable audio on the cards? I tried disabling EAX and It made no change at all. I'll try to disable onboard audio see if it makes any difference.


----------



## amdgig

-


----------



## prava

I'm currently playing Clear Sky with boredgunners mod and... core #0 sits at 100%, again. The performance is not that bad, and many times the gpu sits at above 85%, but I'm starting to think there is a pattern somewhere and xrengine is causing something not to function properly. Tried to disable sound but... didn't work.


----------



## amdgig

- ...


----------



## Aparition

I think Xray is multi core aware, but the game runs primarily from 1 core, and offloads some tasks to other cores.
Single core performance has a huge impact for STALKER.


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys, it's possible to change the grass rendering distance in call of pripyat?(playing with misery)

thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys, it's possible to change the grass rendering distance in call of pripyat?(playing with misery)
> 
> thanks


It should be the same as SoC but I haven't tested it myself.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=21609&sec_id=16


----------



## amdgig

-


----------



## prava

I still don't get whats wrong with SGM. On Cordon: 200fps, everything goes as it should. On Zaton... it goes from 50 to 0 fps all the time. So, unplayable, and that is being STILL, not moving. Thats with lowest quality configuration.

Its getting to my nerves...

PS: this is getting funny. The performance problems come AFTER I accept the mission to bring food to the mercs. I'll try to give the food and see what happens...


----------



## LoNer1

Hey Guys,

Popping back in for some quick info. We're about to release MISERY 2.1 (hopefully) this month, so keep an eye on the page!

In other news, AA2 (Autumn Aurora 2) released for SHoC! And I've got to say ... hands down BEST looking mod I've seen in a looooong while! I definetely recommend anyone to play it.







Link to it is in the MISERY images section, last image represents the mod in game (It has a special version of AN3 for SHoC, made by Cromm for that mod and it's delicious!)

A teaser


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Popping back in for some quick info. We're about to release MISERY 2.1 (hopefully) this month, so keep an eye on the page!
> 
> In other news, AA2 (Autumn Aurora 2) released for SHoC! And I've got to say ... hands down BEST looking mod I've seen in a looooong while! I definetely recommend anyone to play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to it is in the MISERY images section, last image represents the mod in game (It has a special version of AN3 for SHoC, made by Cromm for that mod and it's delicious!)
> 
> A teaser


Cool! I'll have to check this out!


----------



## neeeksta

I have checked it out after seeing it on the Misery page, and it really IS delicious - very Missouri like only it's dear ol' Shocking ShoC.
Cromm is a master.
With some help from young Mr LoNeR1 of course ;-)


----------



## prava

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally found the damn issue that was pissing me off. It seems, no idea why, that when you accept the mission to bring some food to the mercenaries you get maaaad stutters all over the place. Once you finish it: its done. The problem with SGM is that you have so many stuff going on that I took me a while to realise what missions I had ongoing.

Now that is fixed the mod is TERRIFIC, I love it.


----------



## NaroonGTX

Quote:


> I finally found the damn issue that was pissing me off. It seems, no idea why, that when you accept the mission to bring some food to the mercenaries you get maaaad stutters all over the place. Once you finish it: its done. The problem with SGM is that you have so many stuff going on that I took me a while to realise what missions I had ongoing.


That's crazy, thanks for the heads up. In all of my CoP playthroughs, I've always had a crapload of food that I looted/picked up by the time I head to the Merc camp to get the tools for Cardan, so I never experienced the lag.


----------



## amdgig

-


----------



## XKaan

Hey guys! Someone posted this elsewhere, but I thought I would share:



http://imgur.com/OL94w


Some fo the concepts I never saw before, like the mutant tree monster. Sigh - if only!!!!


----------



## Cykososhull

Took a break a few weeks back and started playing FO3. I haven't played it since it came out, vanilla to boot. Playing it over again with mods, while forgetting most of the story make it feel like a new game again. I love when that happens.


----------



## davidelite10

Have all the games and comics, absolutely love this series.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hey guys! Someone posted this elsewhere, but I thought I would share:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OL94w
> 
> 
> Some fo the concepts I never saw before, like the mutant tree monster. Sigh - if only!!!!


oh, like .. http://www.moddb.com/members/iloner1/videos/what-the-hell-was-that#imagebox


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Been hearing a lot about Autumn Aurora 2. Looks like its time for another playthrough of SoC.

What is this 4GB installer people keep talking about? Moddb page has a 1.5GB installer. ?


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Been hearing a lot about Autumn Aurora 2. Looks like its time for another playthrough of SoC.
> 
> What is this 4GB installer people keep talking about? Moddb page has a 1.5GB installer. ?


That would be the 4GB *Unlocker*, meaning it will unlock 4GB's of memory for the system to allocate, if you have 6GB or higher


----------



## amdgig

-


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> That would be the 4GB *Unlocker*, meaning it will unlock 4GB's of memory for the system to allocate, if you have 6GB or higher


Oh. Many thanks for clearing it up.









Will be playing this from next week.


----------



## amdgig

-


----------



## neeeksta

So much Stalker love!
Autumn Vanderers have a new patch.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod

Lost Alpha has some new screens, updated news and hope.

_We recently sent out a new build to GSC and to our testers, one which is much more stable than the last they got in summer. We have squashed some major bugs, and discovered a few new ones, which aren't as serious as they were a year ago. It seems that with time, the severity of the bugs diminished. Feedback from the testers so far has only produced minor bugs such as missing text or incorrect task or npc icons etc. which is encouraging._

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/#4308554

Tis the season to be a Stalker.
Mary Chrysalis.


----------



## mohit9206

I have STalker CoP and need a mod that will improve the graphics,textures,etc and make game more pretty and also a mod that possibly makes the game easier because i heard the game is difficult and i want to not be frustrated.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> I have STalker CoP and need a mod that will improve the graphics,textures,etc and make game more pretty and also a mod that possibly makes the game easier because i heard the game is difficult and i want to not be frustrated.


You're looking for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> I have STalker CoP and need a mod that will improve the graphics,textures,etc and make game more pretty and also a mod that possibly makes the game easier because i heard the game is difficult and i want to not be frustrated.


The game is very easy without mods. Go for all of these:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/downloads/atmosfear-3-for-cop

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-3

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-structures-texture-pack

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mso-massive-simulation-overhaul/downloads/mso-massive-simulation-ovehaul-v101-for-cop1

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads/armory-mod-103-pre-release

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads/armory-mod-103-mso-101-merge

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads/armory-mod-103-mso-101-merge-hotfix-2

http://www.moddb.com/mods/armory-mod/downloads/armory-mod-103-mso-101-merge-hotfix-1

It's important that you install Armory Mod in the order listed above, from top to bottom, and that you install MSO before all of them.


----------



## mohit9206

Thanks.But should i first play SoC or is it ok if i jump right into CoP ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Thanks.But should i first play SoC or is it ok if i jump right into CoP ?


You should play SoC first, it's the first game in the series for a reason. If you start with CoP then you'll have no idea what the story is about. Besides, most people favor SoC anyway. I can't believe I'm saying this, but you should use SoC Complete mod. It's not nearly as good as other mods, but others make the game harder which you don't want.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I have STalker CoP and need a mod that will improve the graphics,textures,etc and make game more pretty


I agree with boredgunner about starting with SoC, before doing CoP and or Clear Sky.
As for SoC ( my favorite from the series).
I don't know how they have done it, but the Autumn Aurora 2 has made SoC look utterly and completely amazing!
Presumably picking the best of graphic improvements available, but it really looks so sweet with hi rez this that and the other.
Plus of course the weather and even some added super neat, scary audio has really lifted it up to another level - in my mumble opinion.

Please at least check it out, and as for difficulty I am playing on master and it is not instadeath like some mods, so prolly on rookie mode it would be easy.
Having said that, if you have never played any Stalker then there is a learning curve, which of course makes sense and it's not CoD









http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> I agree with boredgunner about starting with SoC, before doing CoP and or Clear Sky.
> As for SoC ( my favorite from the series).
> I don't know how they have done it, but the Autumn Aurora 2 has made SoC look utterly and completely amazing!
> Presumably picking the best of graphic improvements available, but it really looks so sweet with hi rez this that and the other.
> Plus of course the weather and even some added super neat, scary audio has really lifted it up to another level - in my mumble opinion.
> 
> Please at least check it out, and as for difficulty I am playing on master and it is not instadeath like some mods, so prolly on rookie mode it would be easy.
> Having said that, if you have never played any Stalker then there is a learning curve, which of course makes sense and it's not CoD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod


Yeah, that would be a lot better than Complete 2009 if you can handle the difficulty. I haven't tried it yet so I can't say how difficult it is, difficulty is the reason I didn't recommend Mod Pack 2013 to him.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I haven't tried it yet


Drag yourself away from the Fallout universe and have a look at AA 2 boredgunner, even just to see the eye candy.
I know life is subjective and our minds and perceptions can fool us but gadzooks this looks and sounds nice,
I had only finz Priboi a month or so ago on top of a zillion play throughs of SoC, so I didn't expect to be in here AGAIN.

Damn those Poles are clever dickies!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, that would be a lot better than Complete 2009 if you can handle the difficulty. I haven't tried it yet so I can't say how difficult it is, difficulty is the reason I didn't recommend Mod Pack 2013 to him.


I don't know man. I used the 2013 Mod Pack on my first ever play through of SoC. The difficulty felt just right. It was quite the experience. It's the best gaming experience I've had in all my years of gaming. Well, next to my first playthrough of Fallout 3.

I'm still hoping for a CoP mod pack. :hint hint:


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> It was quite the experience. It's the best gaming experience I've had in all my years of gaming.


If i had a 1000 Ru's for every time I had read someone say that, I could buy Sid and Barman out!
It is true of most of us here and as Davidme would say the yardstick by which all games are measured, I have played through HL2 and FallOut etc, a few times but SoC .. dozens, dunno never counted specially with so many mods








Quote:


> mo to some other recent posts , Autumn Vanderers easy? what about all those 1 shot'ers the sneaks and its time to reload a save


Well why I say easy is because after the likes of StalkerSoup, Misery, SGM etc it does feel easy, lots of ammo and actually being shot at close range by bandits and soldiers and living to tell the tale.
Stealth problems are hard wired into the X ray is what I have been told, so I just kinda accept it's not a perfect open, scary, wonderful, beautiful world / zone.

Oh right for anyone who does this mod and doesn't like the helmet / breath HUD then from the faqing FAQ

_Q: How hide the helmet mask overlay and turn off the breathing sound?
A: Open gamedata\scripts\bind_stalker.script and comment the following lines:
--hud.checkmysuithud() --disables mask
--snd_breath.sound_update() --disables breathing sound_


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> *....................... I have lost count already of me sneaking around no-one in sight and I'm looking about to see what's new and "kthud" game over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the 1 shoter) , and some of them have taken ages to find out where they are and then when I reckon I have it all sussed out another will sneak up behind and unload a magazine at me game over again LOL .......*


gentlemen, the link to the mod in which this happens, please.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> That was fun , I have just ended up in the grass with the dragon fly





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But how do you know that we aren't living in some bizarre farmed reality because of our own programmed unconscious?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

anyone know how soon Misery 2.1 is coming?
Happy new year btw!


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> anyone know how soon Misery 2.1 is coming?
> Happy new year btw!


Happy new year to you!

Nic AKA Mr Misery just posted this on the moddb page.

_Happy New Year fans of S.TA.L.K.E.R. !
MDT has been working in the holidays to do additional polishing of MISERY 2.1 and I couldn't be more proud of having my name on that team list.
Early 2014 we will see 2.1 released and the delivery will be whole heartedly placed on the table for everyone.
cheers!
_

Check every day - along with Lost Alpha, I would say lots of hits on the pages keeps the devs amped up.


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod
> 
> oops . I forgot to quote , for you prongs ...


thanks. and has someone tried playing CATACLYSM, which is presumably SGM+MISERY. i am getting inspired considering cordon and the misery gameplay. is it stable?

and while waiting on MISERY 2.1 i am replaying ver 1 with patch 2 and am welcoming the superb stability and polish.


----------



## Valkayria

Anyone using AA2 with the Steam version of SoC? I keep gettin xr_3da.exe has stopped working. I tried disabling Steam overlay, deleting and renaming the d3d9.dll file. Nothing has worked so far.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Anyone using AA2 with the Steam version of SoC? I keep gettin xr_3da.exe has stopped working. I tried disabling Steam overlay, deleting and renaming the d3d9.dll file. Nothing has worked so far.


That's a bummer








I spose it works fine in vanilla or other mods?
Only other thing is to contact Vanderer - send a game save / log see if he can help?

Good luck, such a neat mod be a shame to miss it, glad I have the DVD version


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> That's a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spose it works fine in vanilla or other mods?
> Only other thing is to contact Vanderer - send a game save / log see if he can help?
> 
> Good luck, such a neat mod be a shame to miss it, glad I have the DVD version


I got it to work. I deleted the sweetfx folder, uninstalled AA2, reinstalled the mod and presto! Only played a few minutes, but I'm liking it a ton.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Using the Steam Version. Disabling the SweetFX worked for me.


----------



## Valkayria

What happened to S.M.R.T.E.R.? I see only the merge mod is available on moddb. I'll never finish CoP. I keep starting with Reloaded, then trying out different mods, then back to Reloaded again.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> What happened to S.M.R.T.E.R.? I see only the merge mod is available on moddb. I'll never finish CoP. I keep starting with Reloaded, then trying out different mods, then back to Reloaded again.


S.M.R.T.E.R. appears to be deceased - smartphoneuser was always a busy boy a few years ago pumping 'em out so I would say a sabbatical.

A good stalker will often restart a few dozen times, well I did with Stalker Soup.
But then had break came back to Priboi, then shortly after that the magnificent AA 2 came out, and I am nearly finz.








Misery has a beta version of the 2.1, so I will prolly give that a whirl.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> What happened to S.M.R.T.E.R.? I see only the merge mod is available on moddb. I'll never finish CoP. I keep starting with Reloaded, then trying out different mods, then back to Reloaded again.


I don't think SMRTER 0.45 will ever materialize unfortunately. You can probably find 0.41 on the internet somewhere, but it's not really worth it. I'd wait for the 2.1 patch for Misery to come out of beta, or if you don't want to wait then I recommend using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Structures, Absolute Nature, Massive Simulation Overhaul, Armory Mod, and maybe this.


----------



## Aparition

Woot, finally got the desire to play some more STALKER. Got AA 2 running last night.
I am tempted to play it as a walkthrough but for the LOVE OF ALL THINGS ZONE I can't get my sound recording to work.

Either I can record STALKER using Stereo Mix (What you hear) OR I can record my Mic.
Or I can record my Mic with HUGE reverb unmuted through my speakers.

I even tried using Audacity in the background to record the Mic with FRAPS recording game audio. No dice.
I use my sound card with 3.5m jacks for my headset and my mic. Maybe I need a USB mic?


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think SMRTER 0.45 will ever materialize unfortunately. You can probably find 0.41 on the internet somewhere, but it's not really worth it. I'd wait for the 2.1 patch for Misery to come out of beta, or if you don't want to wait then I recommend using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Structures, Absolute Nature, Massive Simulation Overhaul, Armory Mod, and maybe this.


I'm using all of those minus MSO. I'm content with the mods...for now.


----------



## Tmplt

I think I've replayed everything in SoS before the first vault (X10?) at least seven times because I've accidentally deleted saves, SSD upgrading, computer crashing and thus forgetting to extract the save.







Does anyone have a vanilla save file being before that lab/vault? Or maybe I could take a few replaying the game again?

On a side note, when I begin with CoP. Should I play vanilla first or can I directly dwell myself into the MISERY mod?


----------



## lordhinton

wow, almost forgot about the stalker series!! ive got a limited edition clear sky hanging around somewhere from maybe 4 or more years ago. im going to give it a go soon now!


----------



## Valkayria

Iron Forest.



Click to enlarge.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> I think I've replayed everything in SoS before the first vault (X10?) at least seven times because I've accidentally deleted saves, SSD upgrading, computer crashing and thus forgetting to extract the save.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a vanilla save file being before that lab/vault? Or maybe I could take a few replaying the game again?
> 
> On a side note, when I begin with CoP. Should I play vanilla first or can I directly dwell myself into the MISERY mod?


Do you mean SoC as in Shadow of Chernobyl?
If so the first lab is X18.
I do have a pre lab X18 save - however it is with the AA 2 mod not a vanilla save.

In my bumble opinion you should play a game vanilla first - and CoP like all stalker is worthy of a load of replays, and Misery ramps up the amp even more!


----------



## Aparition

SUCCESS

Found out how to record Video and Mic with FRAPS in STALKER SoC!
So STALKER uses the OpenAL codec which bypasses the windows sound mapper. FRAPS and most other sound recorders process through the sound mapper, thus you need What You Hear / Stereo Mix enabled to even be able to record STALKER over normal sound setups.
For me this gave me numerous hurdles in trying to get my mic to record as well.

So I used the VB-Audio Cable http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/ and used the device as my primary Output (speakers).
Then downloaded this free trial for Virtual Audio Repeater - http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm Navigate to the appropriate install folder after downloading the trial (no installing it). In the folder is a Free To Use Sound Repeater.
I used Audio Repeater K (kernal streaming).

What this does is route all playback audio through the cable. Then you use the repeater to re-route the audio back to your speakers.
Play with the settings quality and now you can record both Mic and Game Audio *together* with FRAPS. (Or any other recording interface).

Eddddiiitttt:

It works but on my setup quality deteriorates.
Darn. .. back to trying other methods.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## jayfkay

have you guys seen nether? on pictures etc it looks very promising and stalker like at first.. but the graphics are actually worse and it seems like a reaaaally cheap dayz ripoff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> have you guys seen nether? on pictures etc it looks very promising and stalker like at first.. but the graphics are actually worse and it seems like a reaaaally cheap dayz ripoff.


It is closer to Day Z than S.T.A.L.K.E.R. yeah. I won't bother with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Anything new out yet?
> 
> I'm zoned out with Autumn Aurora 2 , been everywhere checked out all nooks and crannies tried all methods , the last one was I wiped out everything that moved thoughout the whole maps friend or fo without any consideration for game continuity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Misery 2.1 beta is out. Not much else, I'm patiently waiting for Lost Alpha which *must* be released this year.... right?


----------



## Valkayria

Yes. Lost Alpha has got to be released this year. That's been in development for some time. On my list of must have 2014 releases.

Also, don't go near Nether.


----------



## jayfkay

yeah ;( for a moment i had hopes up tho


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner




----------



## Valkayria

Thanks for the video man. I can't wait for Lost Alpha.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think SMRTER 0.45 will ever materialize unfortunately. You can probably find 0.41 on the internet somewhere, but it's not really worth it. I'd wait for the 2.1 patch for Misery to come out of beta, or if you don't want to wait then I recommend using Atmosfear 3, Absolute Structures, Absolute Nature, Massive Simulation Overhaul, Armory Mod, and maybe this.


Hey boredgunner, wasn't there some mod compilation you recommended earlier in this thread? I forget, I'm looking but cant find anything yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey boredgunner, wasn't there some mod compilation you recommended earlier in this thread? I forget, I'm looking but cant find anything yet.


For SoC, I recommend using this:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

Though if you use the Steam version, you have to discard the bin folder that comes with the mod in order for it to work. For Clear Sky I recommend this, and for CoP I recommend Misery 2.0 once patch 2.1 is finalized. It's a mod compilation in its own right, including the individual mods I listed in that post.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## thanos999

just signed up for beta
vostock games survarium
https://shop.survarium.com/success?v1=ORD48092&v2=CID24509

same people who created the stalker games

paid $9.99 for early beta access


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nice vid. In some instances this game looks so dated, yet when you get in, you totally forget about that stuff and just focus on surviving and the experience. Still, we can hope for a Stalker 2 or Stalker X with Crysis level of graphics some day


----------



## MaxFTW

Hey Stalkers.

Any way i can change the music to sounds i want in the game?

Source for good ambience for you

https://www.youtube.com/user/cryochamberlabel


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hey Stalkers.
> 
> Any way i can change the music to sounds i want in the game?
> 
> Source for good ambience for you
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/cryochamberlabel


Which game?
SoC?
CS?
CoP?

I am playing Misery a mod for CoP and you can add sounds to the traders.
Nice ambience btw


----------



## Valkayria

Is there any way to get rid of prefetch in CoP? Getting a little tired of the stuttering.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of prefetch in CoP? Getting a little tired of the stuttering.


AFAIK there's no way to fix the stuttering, other than throwing PC power at the problem ... faster cpu/memory/hd means shorter stutters, but I've never heard of anyone getting rid of them completely. They seem intrinsic to the game engine, there's no simple fix like getting rid of the prefetching. If you've only started playing recently, you should've seen what the game was like when it first came out and we all had 939 socket or pentium 4 machines ... the spots that now stutter for .25 seconds would stutter for like 5 seconds back then


----------



## nleksan

Has anyone else had a problem with this mission?

http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Destroy_the_detachment_of_Mercs

I've tried doing it during the day, at night, etc... I've completely wiped out every living thing in the area, but still no "mission complete"? (When I say every living thing, I don't just mean every merc/bandit.... I mean down to the last freaking rat! btw, anyone else hate those things? They're harmless but my lord, they are one of the most ferocious sounding things in the game!!!)


----------



## nleksan

Weirdest coincidence today! I can't believe I didn't think to take a screenshot!

Was talking to some random Stalker, and noticed his name was "Artyom"; he was wearing a gas mask. I asked him the general "so whats going on?" question, and he responded with "If you're new, stay out of the underground tunnels!".

I ROFL'd.


----------



## Valkayria

Well this is great. CoP crashes in the same spot during the Evacuation mission. I tried doing a manual save, restart the game, and it still crashes. Any ideas?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Weirdest coincidence today! I can't believe I didn't think to take a screenshot!
> 
> Was talking to some random Stalker, and noticed his name was "Artyom"; he was wearing a gas mask. I asked him the general "so whats going on?" question, and he responded with "If you're new, stay out of the underground tunnels!".
> 
> I ROFL'd.


Muwahaha that is excellent!! Good spotting and thanks for sharing.
Maybe you should have said to him "don't trust the Reds under the beds"


----------



## nleksan

Just finishing SoC... think I'm going to play CoP next, and CS last.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Just finishing SoC... think I'm going to play CoP next, and CS last.


You should play CS second or first, since it takes place before SoC while CoP takes place after all of them. Then again, CS is pretty much irrelevant to the story anyway. It doesn't tell us anything noteworthy about Strelok's group at all, and they changed his voice actor to one who sounds like a snot-nosed punk.


----------



## nleksan

That was my thinking... I started CS, I just don't want to deal with the bugs I've already encountered. CoP is quite a change from SoC, though! I have to say, maybe it's from spending 90hrs or more playing through SoC, but I am not a fan of the new interface as a whole; sure, some bits are an improvement, but the HUD, quest page of the PDA, etc just all seem like a down-grade. That, and starting off, it seems to have very little "direction" (I'm 20min in, and in the boat, and now have some ~15 or more quests... dunno if I should join robbers to help Stalkers or what?).

I guess I'll see how well I can adapt to change


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem with this mission?
> 
> http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Destroy_the_detachment_of_Mercs
> 
> I've tried doing it during the day, at night, etc... I've completely wiped out every living thing in the area, but still no "mission complete"? (When I say every living thing, I don't just mean every merc/bandit.... I mean down to the last freaking rat! btw, anyone else hate those things? They're harmless but my lord, they are one of the most ferocious sounding things in the game!!!)


The mercs should be pretty easy to spot, since they are on the tallest building of the whole map, a concrete one under construction. There is a crane just nearby, and you have to get by its side to leave to Yantar.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> That was my thinking... I started CS, I just don't want to deal with the bugs I've already encountered. CoP is quite a change from SoC, though! I have to say, maybe it's from spending 90hrs or more playing through SoC, but I am not a fan of the new interface as a whole; sure, some bits are an improvement, but the HUD, quest page of the PDA, etc just all seem like a down-grade. That, and starting off, it seems to have very little "direction" (I'm 20min in, and in the boat, and now have some ~15 or more quests... dunno if I should join robbers to help Stalkers or what?).
> 
> I guess I'll see how well I can adapt to change


I actually prefer CoP maps, interface, PDA etc.

I like how there are 3 huge areas, rather than a dozen smaller ones that require load time anyway.


----------



## XKaan

Hey STALKERS! This hit news today and thought I would share..

Imagine a STALKER game with a life sized earth as the game environment: http://rerollgame.com/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hey STALKERS! This hit news today and thought I would share..
> 
> Imagine a STALKER game with a life sized earth as the game environment: http://rerollgame.com/


That is cool, to bad it will be a top down game, but considering their ambitious size.. its about the only way it can be done for now. To do a full blown 3d first person game with any scope even remotely close to that, would require some serious hard drive space lol.

I think ARMA may have one of the biggest open world maps that you can explore in first person.

You might post that into the video game news too, I think it would interest a lot of people.


----------



## jmcosta

hey
how you guys doing?

i was going to test the autumn aurora mod for SOC but it crashes "xr_3daexe has stopped working"
already deleted the sweetfx folder and reinstalled the mod

is there a fix for steam version?

other thing
do you guys know what enemy or anomaly this is?

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=112272089
(misery 1)
i complete that mod 3 times and i never seen that blue thing again :S


----------



## LoNer1

1, For AA2

Go into your \bin folder _and delete / rename D3D9.dll_

2, For MISERY

Have you played the Vanilla game? If not, that's the teleporter. It will do something vital to the story line of the game


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey
> how you guys doing?
> 
> i was going to test the autumn aurora mod for SOC but it crashes "xr_3daexe has stopped working"
> already deleted the sweetfx folder and reinstalled the mod
> 
> is there a fix for steam version?
> 
> other thing
> do you guys know what enemy or anomaly this is?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=112272089
> (misery 1.0)
> i complete that mod 3 times and i never seen that blue thing again :S


Delete the SweetFX folder. Uninstall the mod using the AA2 exe, but keep the AA2 exe in your directory. Then, reinstall AA2. You'll get a pop-up message saying the SweetFX folder is missing. Click ignore. The mod should be installed.

I'm using the Steam version and that worked for me.


----------



## jmcosta

Thanks Valkayria and LoNer1 its working









about the "teleport" its weird because i finish the original and never seen that blue thing only in the first version misery mod


----------



## Valkayria

Glad you got it working. I know my fix was a lot of steps, but it was there as a backup plan.


----------



## MaxFTW

Stalker series is on GOG BTW :3

Grab them all again now for 70% off at 15$

I got them coz i had the dosh to, Lovely to have a DRM free version :3

Clicky coz y not

http://www.gog.com/promo/stalker_series_launch_promo_060214


----------



## cdoublejj

so i have been messing around in STALKER SOC. I haven't got to the building just after junk yard and train/air craft building, as i keep killing the bandit which i think are randomly spawned. I seriously have started piling up the bodies. i have like over 20k rubbles or what ever they call the Russian money. if you can level up in this game i'm may have bumped up a few level before really even starting the game.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## cdoublejj

i don't think the steam works version has the DRM that the CD version have, i assume it uses the seam works DRM but, haven't tested to see if it runs with out steam as some games do.

if the vanilla version tell you the version number so should the GOG version or i would think.


----------



## Aparition

GOG tends to release the final product version so I'd expect v1.0.6 for SOC. There are a few mods out there that specifically state 1.0.5 but I always that 1.0.6 was just multiplayer stuff.

I actually really liked multiplayer for SOC. It was unique after so many COD clones. Doesn't seem to ever work for me anymore though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Stalker series is on GOG BTW :3
> 
> Grab them all again now for 70% off at 15$
> 
> I got them coz i had the dosh to, Lovely to have a DRM free version :3
> 
> Clicky coz y not
> 
> http://www.gog.com/promo/stalker_series_launch_promo_060214


Really nice find, Kinda tempted to buy actually. My Clear Sky is a retail version with that lame securom DRM, have to jump through some hoops to activate it...


----------



## MaxFTW

Yup, DRM on stalker was always a bit of an arse to have even if it was easy to bypass

Stalker SoC uses .06 but apparently downgradeable to 0.4

Might have a edited .06 on SoC as theres problems that were in the retail version, but not in this version


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Like what?


I dunno just what i have been hearing, very minor things like not being able to pick things up if you bound the pick up key to something other than the original, v sync not working and things like that.

Basically if things go wrong when GOG convert a game to DRM free, minor bugs can happen or if there are some minor things that can easily be fixed GOG usually does that for everyone.... coz they care <3


----------



## Valkayria

In Autumn Aurora 2, is anybody else having their weapon randomly disappear? This happens to me when I'm equipping a weapon in my inventory. I've lost a handful of good shotguns because of this.


----------



## 45nm

I haven't played Call of Pripyat or the other Stalker games in a while. Is Misery 2.1 BETA a worthwhile upgrade to 2.02 ?


----------



## jmcosta

is this normal in the last misery version?






i only found danila on the ground dead


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> is this normal in the last misery version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only found danila on the ground dead


Yup it's part of the vanilla side quest / and as such Misery mission - I don't know how far you are through it but it's a kind of detective thingy you have to do.
Lettuce know if you can't figure it out / google etc/


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Yup it's part of the vanilla side quest / and as such Misery mission - I don't know how far you are through it but it's a kind of detective thingy you have to do.
> Lettuce know if you can't figure it out / google etc/


In the other version and vanilla tremor is inside. so that means i have to find him or its a bug?
because selling all those drugs he had...


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> In the other version and vanilla tremor is inside. so that means i have to find him or its a bug?
> because selling all those drugs he had...


Oh poohs sorry brother you are right he SHOULD be inside and so I would post up a bug on the Miz Moddb page - it's very busy over there and lots of good keen stalkers keen to help ... and yes he is a druggie from some vampiric hell


----------



## nleksan

I just finished a playthrough using SHoC Complete, and am now going to go through again but with Boredgunner's mod compilation. I must say, even from just 5 minutes spent with BG's mod comp, WOW! I though "complete" looked good (and with a lot of time spent fine-tuning r2 variables, it did look much better than any game this old should), but Boredgunner you and your team of STALKER's and Bandits have put together an incredible mod!

I did play through "Complete" on 2nd from hardest difficulty, to make up for the mod's alleged ease of play; but I admit that, in order to not have constant, relentless OCD issues I dramatically increased my max carry weight. Otherwise, I spend so much time thinking "No, I meant to grab that...no, that...no, dagnamit, argh!" that I can't enjoy the game.
This time, while I'm still increasing the weight carry limit, it won't be so high as last time, in that now I won't be able to pick up literally everything.

Here are a few screens from Complete:


----------



## nleksan

Can't edit on phone...

The reason for the varying quality of lighting is that I was experimenting with both R2 variables, as well as SweetFX.

Forcing 2x MSAA + FXAA + Transparency MSAA through NVCP.

Does anyone have any recommendations on settings that further improve graphics without affecting, or having minimal effect on, performance? Since I use Precision-X, I have assumed that it is not wise to also utilize RivaTuner to force AA settings?


----------



## cdoublejj

what is SweetFX? i keep seeing people mentioning it.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what is SweetFX? i keep seeing people mentioning it.


SweetFX is a mod built on the InjectSMAA shader injector, which allows you to apply a suite of post processing shader effects to your games. Pretty great looking. There's a sticky thread on SweetFX if you want to find out more.









@nleskan As far as looks, Complete reminds me of L.U.R.K. Or, L.U.R.K. reminds of complete. L.U.R.K. is next on my list of mods. Lurkin'


----------



## boredgunner

With SoC, you're going to be stuck with lackluster anti-aliasing unfortunately. If I remember correctly, SGSSAA works, but murders performance even more than it should. SGSSAA and OGSSAA both work wonderfully in CoP on DX9 mode, however. Glad you're liking the mod compilation. Thank meltac and the Russians for the shaders, and LoNer1 for the textures, and Argus for the weather.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> @nleskan Complete reminds me of L.U.R.K. Or, L.U.R.K. reminds of complete. L.U.R.K. is next on my list of mods. Lurkin'


I can't wait for LURK 2.0. Or at least it's gun models, sound effects, and reloading animations; I'll be implementing them into Lost Alpha. pr0n alert.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XKaan

So LURK 1.2 is available, but 2.0 is TBD?


----------



## Valkayria

Those weapon textures look so fekkin' good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> So LURK 1.2 is available, but 2.0 is TBD?


Correct


----------



## nleksan

I spent quite some time as a Class 2 weapons dealer/manufacturer (i.e. mostly worked with restricted weapons, such as SBR's, select-fire weapons, suppressors/integrally suppressed weapons, and "destructive devices" which can mean anything from >0.50cal i.e. 14.7-20mm anti-materiel rifles all the way to M134a 7.62 NATO 6-barrel "miniguns" (4,000 or 6,000 rounds per minute), large-bore rifle rounds designed for serious armor penetration and utilizing DU, AP/API, HEIDAP, and similarly highly-specific ammunition, 40mm grenades/launchers (M203/M320) instead of the civilian 37mm flare launchers, and so on and so forth).
Personally, I mainly worked with clientele, majority of which were LE/Mil, to either upgrade, retrofit, and/or modify their existing weaponry, or to spend as much time as necessary to determine the absolute best weapon system, or systems, to meet their needs and exceed their requirements for accuracy, durability, etc. Usually, between first meeting a client and deciding on a weapon it would take about a month to a month and a half depending on schedules, as in almost all cases this involved at least two dozen range hours as well as active participation in force-on-force exercises utilizing Simunitions. Then, depending on modifications required, it could be anywhere from another few days to months for me to finish every weapon and have them shipped out; I did all the work myself. I didn't exactly start with low-grade base weapons, either... Noveske, Wilson Combat, Daniel Defense, LWRC Intl, H&K, Sig Sauer, Steyr GmbH, VLTOR, Kriss/TDI, Israeli Military Industries (Galil, Tavor), FN Herstal, GE, Kimber, Strayer Voigt, Surgeon Rifles, Accuracy International, Barrett, Benelli, and so forth; I was a distributor for them all, as well as a number of more "exotic" weapons (the Saiga/VEPR Kalishnakov pattern select-fire magazine-fed 12ga shotguns were popular, especially as modified, S/E/F group, short-barreled, multi-purpose entry weapons: 12.8" breech barrel, wire-frame triangular stock w recoil pad, synthetic furniture, bolt cover w integral optics rail, some of my custom work in the bolt/gas system/etc and a full trigger job, and polymer 12rd/18rd magazines w molded HK/Sig style "hooks" for attaching 2-3 magazines which allowed for the fastest possible transition between various shot loads, say from a high frangible breaching round to the immediately following #4 Buck, but a simple drop and lock and rather than buck shot, you're firing rifled sabot slugs; another 1-2sec and you're loaded with 12+ rounds of less-lethal (but holy bleeping painful) rubber buck/bean bags... Sold many of them as breaching weapons, due to: the compact size of a barrel as short as <10" plus a side-folding stock allowing for the individual breaching sling it and have an AR carbine, MPx, etc at the ready while the door is still falling; also, a semi-automatic (or select-fire) 12ga shotgun is a seriously powerful weapon when facing someone equipped with ballistic protection strong enough to stop 9x19, .45ACP, .357 Mag, etc, because while it will likely not penetrate at all, that short of a barrel + cylinder bore + #4 buck @ 1250-1300fps from a 3" shell = immense blunt force trauma).
I also have quite a lot of experience using a seriously wide variety of modern, and not so modern, military and restricted weaponry; from competitive shooting to spending a weekend performing kill house live-fire drills with ESU units. I was trained to shoot distance by a good friend, former USMC Force Recon Scout Sniper & Scout Sniper Instructor, US Army Rangers/Green Beret Sniper/Instructor, and current USSOCOM SOF 1st Op Detachment Delta CQC Specialist, Designated Marksman, and Long-Range Interdiction Specialist (>1000yd anti-personnel or >1500yd anti-materiel w .338LM to .50BMG or larger) years ago, and while he taught me primarily how to gently coerce a bullet to land on target from over a kilometer away (I consider myself good to 1500yd; I cannot consistently hit a man-sized target @ more than that, and this is with my nicest rifle: Accuracy International AWSM .338 Lapua Magnum, Surgeon Rifles custom 25.8" free-floating bull barrel with a twist rate geared towards the heavier bullet weights (I always shoot heavy; also is threaded for the suppressor I own for the weapon), extensive trigger work, Leupold 6-36x hi-res optics with a locked-zero mount, typically a Harris full-adj bi-pod w locking arms, a no-glare barrel shroud, and firing 285gr lathe-turned, balanced boat-tail hollow-point rounds with a custom powder mix pushing them to 2,950fps 100yds from the barrel; remain supersonic until ~1,700yds).
As I became better and better with weapons handling, and my job had me spending more and more time putting 100's to thousands of rounds through weapons in CQC scenarios where muscle memory, reaction time, and preparedness (as well as comfort/familiarity with the weapon in question) reign over controlled breathing, ballistics calculations, and worrying that you might have missed a cross-wind 1km down-range that will send the bullet dozens to hundreds of inches off course....well, I had to learn not only to become competent (I was, after all, doing this alongside professionals.... and considering the commission on a sale of 30complete (+30 more uppers) modified Daniel Defense Mk18's all equipped with 10.4" barrels, 10" DD lightweight free-float rails, EOTech E-XPS3 holographic sights, Troy BUIS, GemTech G5 suppressors, SureFire M910V's or separate SureFire/Streamlight unit and Troy/MagPul/etc Vertical/Angled fore-grips, 60 select-fire sears to attach to match grade trigger assemblies, AND a contract to service the weapons for xx amount of years.... well, let's just say it behooved me to seek out, and then learn, the most practical, adaptable shooting "technique" out there.

Having spent considerable time learning (and getting my behind beaten and bruised regularly) Krav Maga, a fellow student who happened to later become a client, recommended the CAR system, which stands for Center Axis Relock. She said that after being a KM student for two years when she went to learn CAR, she felt that it was quite literally a natural extension, or for the most part what you would expect a firearms-based KM to feel/look like. She was right, and I spent months learning and perfecting CAR under the tutelage of some highly renowned instructors, going through every drill with every single handgun, shotgun, submachinegun, carbine, and rifle that I used regularly...
*See Partial List*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i.e.
Glock Full/Compact/Sub-Compact, Sig P226/229, FN Five-seveN, misc 1911/2011's, FN45, HK45/USP45/Mk23 Mod0, Ruger Security Six, Colt Mk. V revolvers .357/.45C, CZ85/CZ97B/CZ110, etc...
Benelli M3/M4, Remington 870/1100/11-87, Mossberg 590, Saiga 12/12K, VEPR-12, etc.... HK MP5Ax/MP5SDx, MP5K/-PDW, MP7, UMP9/40/45, IMI Mini-/Micro-Uzi, Colt AR 9mm, Glock 18C machine pistol, FN P90, one of my favorites the TDI/Kriss Vector 45ACP (own a first-batch production matte-black model, LE/Mil model with original select-fire trigger group; EOTech EXPS3-0, Glock 33rd and 17+4rd magazines, Troy Battlegrip VFG, and AAC & GemTech .45ACP suppressors), Ingram M-11's, PP-2000's, Steyr TMP/Brugger&Thomet MP9, and many others....
Fortunately, assault rifles/carbines are less diverse; I specialized in suppressed, short-barrel AR's (in particular, those chambered for .300BLK, 7.62x39WT, 6.8SPC, etc; 5.56x45 is a less than ideal cartridge for short barrel lengths, and as the rounds can only be made so heavy, subsonic loads are usually weaker than a .22WMR; .300BLK, in the form of a 220gr bullet @ 1050fps from a 10.3" barrel and through a can, is extremely quiet, extremely controllable even when firing bursts of 6-10rds, maintains its velocity enough to make "moving man-size" targets @ 100yds easy to hit, and the heavier bullets at speeds just below Mach 1 still have enough kinetic energy to make a mess);
Noveske, Daniel Defense, Wilson Combat, LWRC, Rock River for a little while (until my consistent disappointment in the quality had me drop them), CMMG, Ruger SR556/762, Sig 516/716, and others, my favorite being the HK416/417 (own all 4 uppers for the 416 w 2 bottom halves (10.1" 416D, 10.4", 14.5", 18") and a pair of 417 lowers with a few uppers (12", 16", 20")...one of each are from the first big production run, the other two are from just before the release of the MR556); however, there are also the HK G36E/G36K/G36C, FN FAL variants, IMI Galil variants especially Galil MAR 5.56, SIG SG552/553/556, Ruger Mini-14's in countless forms of dress-up, M1A's and M14's in various guise, IWI Tavor-21/Tavor CTAR 21/Tavor MTAR-21 (just recently bought one for myself; MTAR-21 in urban dark, EOTech EXPS3 w G33 3x FtS magnifier, Troy Battlecomp, Compact 5-side front rail section w weaponlight, and GemTech G5-T suppressor), Galil ACE 2x and 5x series rifles (2x = 5.56 and 5x = 7.62), DSA-58OSW (SBR select-fire FAL), FN F2000's, Steyr AUG A3's (lots of people have trouble with the variable-pressure trigger), Bushmaster ACR in 5.56 and 6.8SPC (I have a matte-black ACR6.8 and they're quite nice), FN SCAR in both -L/Mk16 and -H/Mk17 variants (10", 13", 14", 16" bbl lengths; I like my Mk17 Mod0 13"), and there are of course others...
Of particular interest, I can say that there is at least one US LEA that is using AS VAL 9x39mm integrally-suppressed rifles as "dual-purpose" weapons (tactical entry/breaching, as well as urban DMR) with the only difference being the load: CQC = lighter, SJHP subsonic and usually semi-frangible; DMR = significantly heavier bullet at same velocity, boat-tail hollow-points, non-frangible; both have muzzle velocities ~1050fps but the DMR rounds result in 1.8-3.0x impact energy and up to 7x greater penetration through the 40-layers of Kevlar + 1.5mm Titanium Plate, but in CQC, over-penetration would be drastic and unacceptable).
As for precision rifles, I am partial to Accuracy International and CheyTac, with an AWSM in .338LM and an M200 LRRS in .408 CheyTac, although the DTA SRS .338LM I picked up has grown on me, as has the PGM Mini-Hecate .338LM and the Ultima Ratio (also by PGM). Obviously, .338 Lapua and similar rounds are vastly overpowered for the majority of clients, much less the .408CheyTac, thus the biggest sellers were....
Remington 700 Police was Numero Uno by far, because for less than any of the previously mentioned rifles for just the out-of-the-box rifle cost, I built ground-up custom built-to-fit rifles using the R700 Police as the basis. Most were .308/7.62, typically with shorter (20") bull barrels, but I did a fair share of .300Win-Mag, 7mm Magnum, .223/5.56, .270, a few 6.5 Grendel, and after building myself one, for fun and to show off, in .300BLK with a custom shrouded suppressor (15.95" Surgeon Rifles barrel, 10.2" long shrouding suppressor; result was equivalent length to an unsuppressed barrel of 20.8" long), Surgeon action, McMillan carbon-fiber stock that floats the barrel, Leupold 3.5-15x58mm wide-angle optic w 1/8th MOA strikes, 4-way adj flat match trigger w print pad (1 or 2 stage, adj 1st/2nd stage break, and pull adj from 15lbs 8oz to 2lb 3.25oz... consistent 1/2 MOA @ 100yds w 200gr Hornady factory subsonic ammo, and 1/4-1/5th MOA @ 100yds w 185gr Hornady factory supersonic match ammo). Quite a lot of them used the Accuracy International AICS Stg1 or Stg2 R700 stocks, although I always tried to ensure that the whole budget wasn't getting spent on a pretty stock. On average, the .308 and .300WM, the most popular chambers for builds, shot 0.34-0.52 MOA @ 150yds, using out of the box ammunition in 5rd groups on a cold barrel, with the gun in a vice; from the shoulder, I would usually drop to around 0.65 MOA on avg but the better shooters (clients) would maintain within 1/10th an MOA of vice groups.... All for between $2800-4200 depending on how extensive the work was, the choice in stock/optics, etc.
Blaser 93 LRS2 in .308/.300WM, Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 08 in .308 or .300WM, Steyr Scout Tactical, many different Savage bolt rifles, Springfield M1A/M14 variants including EBR/etc, quite a few LWRC OBR's and countless heavily customized AR-10 pattern rifles (.308/7.62) with 16-22" barrels, highly accurized, amongst many others.



Phew, long winded post like they always end up being :S

Point being, I see that a lot of people are clearly interested in weapons modifications for this game, based on the fact that most of the most-popular mods add dozens or hundreds of firearms atop the base game, ranging from indistinguishable AK-pattern variant rifles to "medium" belt-fed machineguns.

While I gave up the idea of every being a "modder", having exactly -28.5 talents at modeling, map design, etc (and I have MASSIVE respect for those whose talent is not only, well, not in the negative, but is, as is so often the case with the STALKER series' mods, up in the stratosphere!), if anyone is looking at further modding of the game, I would LOVE to offer up my (quite frankly, significant) experience and years upon years of training with, building, modifying, and obviously shooting countless hundreds (thousands) of different makes and models of "modern" weaponry. Whether you are looking to make an HK416 that actually looks like a real HK416, you want to implement a "realistic" 20x105mm anti-materiel rifle, or (and I hope this!) you want to dramatically increase the customization options for weapons, be it optics/suppressors/etc, and you want to be able to do so with as much realism as possible.

The reason I typed this monograph, lol, is because it is aggravating that none of the optics in the game magnify anywhere close to what is "advertised", as well as the HUGE penalties for equipping a suppressor that frankly shouldn't exist. For gameplay/balance, I would suggest that at the very least, there should be sub-sonic variants of all supersonic ammo types made available, so that when a suppressor is equipped, if the proper ammunition is equipped in tandem, there ARE no stat penalties AND the muffling effect is that much greater.

Anyway, sorry for the ranting. This game has SUCH promising "gunplay", but I just get so OCD about a few things....


----------



## Valkayria

3rd playthrough on the way. This time with L.U.R.K. 1.1.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

@nleksan

Amazingly impressive. Both the fact you are all of those things, and that you were able to write it all out








L.U.R.K. mod prioritizes on weapon play, even so far as removing artifacts from gameplay (just for trade). I know tweaking the weapon config for realistic ballistics has been done a few times, probably taken from Google documents of published stats, but might just be worth digging up those mods and comparing to your knowledge. It would give you a good starting point anyways.


----------



## nleksan

I have been very fortunate in being able to work in fields that directly align with my greatest interests (cars, computers, guns)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I just finished a playthrough using SHoC Complete, and am now going to go through again but with Boredgunner's mod compilation. I must say, even from just 5 minutes spent with BG's mod comp, WOW! I though "complete" looked good (and with a lot of time spent fine-tuning r2 variables, it did look much better than any game this old should), but Boredgunner you and your team of STALKER's and Bandits have put together an incredible mod!
> 
> I did play through "Complete" on 2nd from hardest difficulty, to make up for the mod's alleged ease of play; but I admit that, in order to not have constant, relentless OCD issues I dramatically increased my max carry weight. Otherwise, I spend so much time thinking "No, I meant to grab that...no, that...no, dagnamit, argh!" that I can't enjoy the game.
> This time, while I'm still increasing the weight carry limit, it won't be so high as last time, in that now I won't be able to pick up literally everything.
> 
> Here are a few screens from Complete:


Dang that looks great, I might need to play through SHoC again, haven't for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With SoC, you're going to be stuck with lackluster anti-aliasing unfortunately. If I remember correctly, SGSSAA works, but murders performance even more than it should. SGSSAA and OGSSAA both work wonderfully in CoP on DX9 mode, however. Glad you're liking the mod compilation. Thank meltac and the Russians for the shaders, and LoNer1 for the textures, and Argus for the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> @nleskan Complete reminds me of L.U.R.K. Or, L.U.R.K. reminds of complete. L.U.R.K. is next on my list of mods. Lurkin'
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for LURK 2.0. Or at least it's gun models, sound effects, and reloading animations; I'll be implementing them into Lost Alpha. pr0n alert.
Click to expand...

Nice textures for sure. lol to think, L.A. will be immediately modded upon its release, to make it EVEN better.







Exciting times.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Well this is great. CoP crashes in the same spot during the Evacuation mission. I tried doing a manual save, restart the game, and it still crashes. Any ideas?


COP Complete fixes that.
Or you could copy/paste various "mission" folders from other mods /patches and see if one works.
(I don't remember the name offhand)

or maybe go back to an earlier save..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Dang that looks great, I might need to play through SHoC again, haven't for a long time.
> Nice textures for sure. lol to think, L.A. will be immediately modded upon its release, to make it EVEN better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting times.


I'll probably finish LA's campaign before seriously modding it. I just won't be able to help myself.


----------



## nleksan

NVCP Settings:




Here are some pics from Boredgunner's mod pack, everything maxxed as far as I know, and only mild .ini tweaking...












Yet I still feel like I could be getting better visuals, is there anything I'm missing? Not interested in increasing AA beyond FXAA + 2xMSAA, though, but if Gamma Correction and Transparency AA work, I'd use them...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> NVCP Settings:
> Here are some pics from Boredgunner's mod pack, everything maxxed as far as I know, and only mild .ini tweaking...
> 
> Yet I still feel like I could be getting better visuals, is there anything I'm missing? Not interested in increasing AA beyond FXAA + 2xMSAA, though, but if Gamma Correction and Transparency AA work, I'd use them...


Brightness looks to high to me, like the colors are washed out or something. See the whites, how they are glowing? Maybe it looks better ingame, but it looks to bright from the screenshots to me. Dunno how you can tweak it, possibly in the regular game menu, or if you are running some type of ENB/Sweetfx, with those settings instead.


----------



## cdoublejj

i agree. TBH IMHO. the stock/original game looks better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Brightness looks to high to me, like the colors are washed out or something. See the whites, how they are glowing? Maybe it looks better ingame, but it looks to bright from the screenshots to me. Dunno how you can tweak it, possibly in the regular game menu, or if you are running some type of ENB/Sweetfx, with those settings instead.


I think it is a post-process injector but I'm not sure. The mod also requires very different gamma/brightness settings than the original game. Here are some old images of mine on Mod Pack 2013, though now they're too dark for my current monitor settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nleksan

Yeah, it has SweetFX and I've been trying various different settings. I am also tweaking the game's r2 settings, but I cannot seem to get mine to look as good as yours, BG, with or without SweetFX.

Also, since you are the Master S.T.A.L.K.E.R., does AA Gamma Correction, Transparency MSAA, etc work with SoC when implemented via NVCP? Also, should I run "forced AA" or "enhance the app AA"? With the monitor I'm playing on having a dot pitch tighter than a 27" 1440p screen (21.5" 1080p Dell Professional Series, currently just @ 75Hz but will go up to 96Hz without dropping frames!), I almost never run anything more than FXAA as it has by far the best quality vs performance ratio of any of the AA types on this monitor (and on my 1440p's), but with older games where I have plenty of spare performance, I will run MSAA + FXAA as I personally feel the MSAA enhances the FXAA moreso than the other way around (I played through Black Mesa, the mod, running max settings + 4x SSAA + 8x MSAA and was still running ~250fps with a min of 174fps! Everything was almost too smooth!).

Just hoping some fellow STALKER's can help me get the most from the Zone!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Yeah, it has SweetFX and I've been trying various different settings. I am also tweaking the game's r2 settings, but I cannot seem to get mine to look as good as yours, BG, with or without SweetFX.
> 
> Also, since you are the Master S.T.A.L.K.E.R., does AA Gamma Correction, Transparency MSAA, etc work with SoC when implemented via NVCP? Also, should I run "forced AA" or "enhance the app AA"? With the monitor I'm playing on having a dot pitch tighter than a 27" 1440p screen (21.5" 1080p Dell Professional Series, currently just @ 75Hz but will go up to 96Hz without dropping frames!), I almost never run anything more than FXAA as it has by far the best quality vs performance ratio of any of the AA types on this monitor (and on my 1440p's), but with older games where I have plenty of spare performance, I will run MSAA + FXAA as I personally feel the MSAA enhances the FXAA moreso than the other way around (I played through Black Mesa, the mod, running max settings + 4x SSAA + 8x MSAA and was still running ~250fps with a min of 174fps! Everything was almost too smooth!).
> 
> Just hoping some fellow STALKER's can help me get the most from the Zone!


I don't think enhancing AA in NVCP will do anything. SoC has literally no anti-aliasing when using the dynamic render. Transparency MSAA seems to do nothing as well, at least on its own. Overriding with MSAA works to some extent, but it kills performance since it doesn't work well with the deferred rendering that SoC uses. So unfortunately you're going to be stuck with post-process injectors like FXAA, SMAA, or SweetFX.

Thankfully that won't be the case with CS, CoP, and Lost Alpha. CoP works with forced OGSSAA and SGSSAA, I haven't tried either in CS but it does have a hardware AA implementation on DX10 mode if I recall correctly. They confirmed Lost Alpha will also have AA on dynamic lighting mode, let's hope it looks good or at least works with external supersampling.

Here's CoP Misery 2.0 with 2x SGSSAA. It isn't that good, but it's much better than the AA provided by the game itself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























2x OGSSAA doesn't look much different, and is much harder to run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nleksan

I cannot wait for LA, and in particular to see what your talent + obvious motivation combined with what should be the ultimate incarnation of the Zone will result in!

ON another note, I really feel like STALKER (probably CoP, although I've only spent a few hours on it, and with CoP Complete = disappointed; gonna try something better) would be the ideal game to mod into a TRUE Post-Apocalyptic Zombie SURVIVAL game, taking only the absolute best aspects from various ZPAW games like DayZ/State of Decay/etc, adding more awesome, having some type of "home base" construction/improvement/upgrade system in place, the ability to recruit survivors with tweaked A-Life to allow encountering all types of people (all with different skills) in all kinds of situations. As the game goes on, other groups could appear from the people you didn't save/etc, and a dynamic Friend v Foe system implemented.

I WOULD PLAY THE EVER-LOVING (BLANK) OUT OF THAT!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I cannot wait for LA, and in particular to see what your talent + obvious motivation combined with what should be the ultimate incarnation of the Zone will result in!
> 
> ON another note, I really feel like STALKER (probably CoP, although I've only spent a few hours on it, and with CoP Complete = disappointed; gonna try something better) would be the ideal game to mod into a TRUE Post-Apocalyptic Zombie SURVIVAL game, taking only the absolute best aspects from various ZPAW games like DayZ/State of Decay/etc, adding more awesome, having some type of "home base" construction/improvement/upgrade system in place, the ability to recruit survivors with tweaked A-Life to allow encountering all types of people (all with different skills) in all kinds of situations. As the game goes on, other groups could appear from the people you didn't save/etc, and a dynamic Friend v Foe system implemented.
> 
> I WOULD PLAY THE EVER-LOVING (BLANK) OUT OF THAT!


I don't do much, for Lost Alpha I'll be adding in Arsenal Mod, gnomus scopes, armors from other mods, Photorealistic Zone 2, and LURK 2.0 weapon models/animations/sounds. Just another compilation plus retweaking.

Sounds like you described State of Decay but in the Zone. I have to get back to that game some day, I barely played it.


----------



## nleksan

I think I managed to get my game looking MUCH better!

I disabled pretty much all forced settings in NVCP, leaving only FXAA (and all the ones lower down the list are "High Quality"/"Allow Neg LOD"/no "texture optimization") and made just a tiny adjustment to gamma/contrast.

Results:


----------



## boredgunner

It does look better, though I'm puzzled by the glowing sky in some of the earlier screenshots. It might look like that during an emission, otherwise I've only seen the game look like that when using STALKERSOUP.


----------



## nleksan

If you're talking about Pic 5, in particular, I honestly don't know why I get "sunny days" sometimes *shrug* I have r2_sun settings set properly (as recommended by you), and I actually have the lowlum setting tweaked to slightly darken HDR (reduce "blur bloom").

Performance is SIGNIFICANTLY improved w/o trying to force anything other than FXAA in NVCP, and visually, well, as you can see it looks BETTER! This may be common knowledge, but if not, I figured I'd share. It seems forcing any type of AA including transparency AA or Gamma Correction will screw with the games shaders, significantly affect performance, and make everything worse!


----------



## Valkayria

Does anybody have slider tweaks for the Old Good STALKER Evolution config?


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## nleksan

Been playing Misery 2.0.0 but then I had an issue where I couldn't interact with any of the traders. I tried tweaking "npc_relations"(sp?) settings and so forth but no love. I was about 15-18hrs in, too









So in the week and a half since, I have gone from 2.0.0 to 2.1Beta (only yesterday did I finally find the 2.0.1, 2.0.2, and 2.0.2 QF patches on a functional host!) and I like a LOT of the changes made, although I dislike a few as well.

Consequently, I have been constantly and I mean constantly tweaking config files for Misery, in fact I started New Game at least 25-30 times only to decide to change something else after 10-30 minutes of playing. I just feel like they are so close to having one of the best firearms setups in any game I've ever played in terms of realism, variety, etc, compounded by the frankly incredibly advanced (then AND now!) ballistics system that appears to have significantly more overall effectors than in previous X-Ray/STALKER games (previous games was basically just a gravitational constant and a "pseudo ballistic coefficient slash dynamic air resistance factor" on top of the basic velocity/range/rate-of-fire).
The problem is that when you have SO MANY different firearms, it can quickly overwhelm people, and they end up using just a couple guns the entire game because "it works" and the differences amongst a group of rifles like, say, the AKM + AK-74 + AKs-74u + AK-101 + AK-103 + AK-105 + AN-94 + AK-74Kobra + RPK-74 (I could go on.... not to mention each having multiple variations including "regular", "modern", "old", "worn", "corroded", "camouflage", "rusted", etc, each of which changes the attributes and possible upgrade paths, oh and then there are the "Custom" profiles which while not exhaustive have at least a few different basic pre-installed upgrade paths on them... add in the ~8 or so AK-type optics and the ~3-4 suppressors, oh and the GP-25, and we're well over probably 500 different weapons and that's only basic Kalashnikov pattern rifles!).

I have been trying, painstakingly, to modify each and every weapon's performance statistics to EXACTLY match it's real world counterpart, which also means not just taking into account the weapon add-on parts' variables/stats, but also trying to keep the price/performance ratio intact even if the "ranking" order is COMPLETELY different from how the Dev's set it.

Oh, and that also means each and every ammunition type has to be redone, which means ensuring that there are no weird issues with the divide/multiply scripting used for the engine....

It's coming along great, but now I am starting to see why Lost Alpha has taken so long, and I'm just taking someone else's hard work and redoing it while saying "those thousands of hours you spent slaving away were for naught, because I am in every way superior!" as I punch in my numbers to their painstakingly organized config files









I have been playing pretty much nonstop since going to 2.1 Beta (all current patches/fixes installed). Almost zero crashes, and I've got 21 hours of in-game time so far on this playthrough! I am expecting that this will be my actual "play-through", really don't want to start over as I find the biggest issue with 2.1 to be the HUGE amount of grinding necessary, where with 2.0 it felt natural and completely flowed with the inherent exploratory nature of the game world, now it's just "Buy 30 rounds of double-ought Buck for $1800 for my sawed off shotgun, follow high level Stalkers around and steal all their kills' loot, and occasionally contribute if my meal ticket is about to punch out; eventually winding around until I am down to 6-8 rounds (usually the stalkers only make it about 1/3 of the way before they get killed or run off) carefully calculating cost-per-shot vs potential min/avg/max rewards from Fleshes, Boars, Snorks, and such.... When i get back, I get to sell my hard labor for barely enough to cover the ammo cost because mutant part prices have been nerfed (HORRIBLE decision... they should have dropped the prices by ~15 percent, not 50+!!!! Hunting is supposed to be a high risk/high reward, due to the insanely ridiculous mutant dogs with Quantum Warp Entanglement Super-Drive Boosters in their paws as they literally ROCKET at you 2-3x faster than you can run, and in groups of up to a dozen which is ridiculous as a single Pseudodog will be essentially a 1HKO until you can afford decent armor!).....much less pay ALMOST THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS for ~190kcal worth of crusty bread just to keep from literally dying of starvation for another 20 minutes..."
Seriously, the balance was not great before but it worked. Now, it's just not okay.

Boredgunner: I expect, nay, DEMAND you fix everything, make it perfect and bugless and I want 13 full new areas as well, with a full open-ended storyline added past the canon part with decision/dialogue quest trees and at least 382.8 possible endings and make it the best game ever, and I expect it hand-delivered by a REAL S.T.A.L.K.E.R. who will provide in-person commentary on the authenticity of the mod and your fixes. Anything less and I'm sending this crate of (very hungry) pseudodogs to your house!!!!

YOU HAVE 48 HOURS!

(







)


----------



## boredgunner

Wait for Misery 2.1 patch to come out of Beta, it will fix the game-breaking bugs.

I'll be tweaking Misery 2.1 for sure, making the weapon stats identical to the real steel counterparts, and making ammo properties more realistic. It definitely does have a better ballistic system than most games, right behind the ArmA series and Red Orchestra series. I'll also rebalance the economy if necessary. That's all I'm gonna do for now, but if SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 ever comes out, I'll merge the two mods.









I've been playing STALKERSOUP again, it's more stable than ever and the new DB format really speeds up loading times. But this is really just to pass time until Lost Alpha.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've been playing STALKERSOUP again, it's more stable than ever and the new DB format really speeds up loading times. But this is really just to pass time until Lost Alpha.


Have they improved the English translation?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Have they improved the English translation?


Nope, the dialogue is still hilarious.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope, the dialogue is still hilarious.


Ya can't change stereotypical cold war Russian and American gangster lingo.
Just wouldn't be the same zone.


----------



## nleksan

Hmmm, playing 2.1 Beta (just finished up almost all of Zaton!), and I placed my second order with Nimble. First was the CS3a suit (doesn't come w the helmet anymore







) and the Sphere-08 helmet I picked up separate (each 90-100% upgraded...can't decide on 5% more armor or 5% more rupture, as my armor bar is maxed out....), and received a Lynx SVD! I was hoping for a Vintorez, but I'll get one soon enough. Now I have a tricked out Sako TRG-42 (which, btw, is described as being .330Win-Mag in some places in game, and .338 Lapua Mag in others.....) along with the Lynx, an almost fully upgraded AKs-74 w 2.6x optic (with the red reticule) and suppressor (all upgrades focus on accuracy), a half-way upgraded M1911A1 with suppressor (JHP for muties, FMJ for hunting, and the "depleted uranium" for people I dislike), and a SPAS-12 with the first row of upgrades and most of the 2nd. I have a box full of guns, trying to get one of each model









Anyway, the weird thing is that Snag never approached me after I bought the SVD from Nimble ??? Do I need to buy a pistol or something instead?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmmm, playing 2.1 Beta (just finished up almost all of Zaton!), and I placed my second order with Nimble. First was the CS3a suit (doesn't come w the helmet anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the Sphere-08 helmet I picked up separate (each 90-100% upgraded...can't decide on 5% more armor or 5% more rupture, as my armor bar is maxed out....), and received a Lynx SVD! I was hoping for a Vintorez, but I'll get one soon enough. Now I have a tricked out Sako TRG-42 (which, btw, is described as being .330Win-Mag in some places in game, and .338 Lapua Mag in others.....) along with the Lynx, an almost fully upgraded AKs-74 w 2.6x optic (with the red reticule) and suppressor (all upgrades focus on accuracy), a half-way upgraded M1911A1 with suppressor (JHP for muties, FMJ for hunting, and the "depleted uranium" for people I dislike), and a SPAS-12 with the first row of upgrades and most of the 2nd. I have a box full of guns, trying to get one of each model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the weird thing is that Snag never approached me after I bought the SVD from Nimble ??? Do I need to buy a pistol or something instead?


Sounds like Snag's quest is bugged. No helmet with CS-3a eh... I'll fix that when 2.1 is finished.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wait for Misery 2.1 patch to come out of Beta, it will fix the game-breaking bugs.
> 
> I'll be tweaking Misery 2.1 for sure, making the weapon stats identical to the real steel counterparts, and making ammo properties more realistic. It definitely does have a better ballistic system than most games, right behind the ArmA series and Red Orchestra series. I'll also rebalance the economy if necessary. That's all I'm gonna do for now, but if SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 ever comes out, I'll merge the two mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing STALKERSOUP again, it's more stable than ever and the new DB format really speeds up loading times. But this is really just to pass time until Lost Alpha.


Misery 2.1 will be in BETA stage for quite a while and it has been already. I doubt there will be any major changes from the BETA to the RC/Gold version.

I am amazed though at how much detail I was missing earlier with my older headphones (HD650). With the Beyerdynamic T1 I can now hear the Zone much better and micro-details really help to enhance the zone atmosphere. It almost makes me feel like I am playing a whole new game.


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys i encounter another bug but this time its impossible to finish the game. i already rollback and it doesn't spawn the body










this one
(old pic misery 1.6) from the mission to find the signal


----------



## boredgunner

That was a known bug in Misery before v2.0, I wouldn't be surprised if it still exists in 2.0 and 2.02.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wait for Misery 2.1 patch to come out of Beta, it will fix the game-breaking bugs.
> 
> I'll be tweaking Misery 2.1 for sure, making the weapon stats identical to the real steel counterparts, and making ammo properties more realistic. It definitely does have a better ballistic system than most games, right behind the ArmA series and Red Orchestra series. I'll also rebalance the economy if necessary. That's all I'm gonna do for now, but if SMRTER Pripyat 0.45 ever comes out, I'll merge the two mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing STALKERSOUP again, it's more stable than ever and the new DB format really speeds up loading times. But this is really just to pass time until Lost Alpha.
> 
> 
> 
> Misery 2.1 will be in BETA stage for quite a while and it has been already. I doubt there will be any major changes from the BETA to the RC/Gold version.
> 
> I am amazed though at how much detail I was missing earlier with my older headphones (HD650). With the Beyerdynamic T1 I can now hear the Zone much better and micro-details really help to enhance the zone atmosphere. It almost makes me feel like I am playing a whole new game.
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to playing any of my games with my new HD 598s. Stalker should be particularly impressive now that I have such a huge sound stage and clarity. I've been using some cheap 2.1 speakers for a long time, and other lesser quality headphones on my other PC. My first decent set of headphones and they sound amazing.

Is there a release schedule for Misery 2.1 final? I'd like to try it, but waiting for it to be "completed"


----------



## boredgunner

^ It will probably be out in a few weeks. I've got me some STALKERSOUP in the meantime.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya can't change stereotypical cold war Russian and American gangster lingo.
> Just wouldn't be the same zone.


Have you tried Stalkersoup before? There is "engrish" ni normal Stalker, and there is something else in Stalkersoup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Misery 2.1 will be in BETA stage for quite a while and it has been already. I doubt there will be any major changes from the BETA to the RC/Gold version.
> 
> I am amazed though at how much detail I was missing earlier with my older headphones (HD650). With the Beyerdynamic T1 I can now hear the Zone much better and micro-details really help to enhance the zone atmosphere. It almost makes me feel like I am playing a whole new game.


The HD650 not good in Stalker? How so?

*@boredgunner*: I got tired of Stalkersoup the minute I had to edit all the weapon values, and some mutats too. Its just ****. Sure, lots of maps and lots of stuff but, as a whole, its like the worst mod ever.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Have you tried Stalkersoup before? There is "engrish" ni normal Stalker, and there is something else in Stalkersoup.
> The HD650 not good in Stalker? How so?


Quite simple. The HD650 is a pleasurable listening headphone. It does not provide detail in comparison to my Beyerdynamic T1 or the HD800. This is backed up by the frequency response charts which show a treble that is underperforming. Treble is where the details come from and mids provide for vocals. The HD600 is better suited for S.T.A.L.K.E.R than the HD650 due to it's FR and neutral response.

In order to survive in the 'zone' one needs to pay clear attention to his environment and anticipate his enemy and the mutants.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Quite simple. The HD650 is a pleasurable listening headphone. It does not provide detail in comparison to my Beyerdynamic T1 or the HD800. This is backed up by the frequency response charts which show a treble that is underperforming. Treble is where the details come from and mids provide for vocals. The HD600 is better suited for S.T.A.L.K.E.R than the HD650 due to it's FR and neutral response.
> 
> In order to survive in the 'zone' one needs to pay clear attention to his environment and anticipate his enemy and the mutants.


That very well has to do with the quality of soundcard used also. I have a pair of HD650's with a DAC amp used with an auzentech prelude 7.1 and I have no issues hearing *anything* in any game, whether it be from a distance, from the side, or from the rear, I know exactly how far anything is away from me at any given time. On top of that, the mids are clear, cut, and precise, and the highs are crystal - in my setup.

Now if you add some quality replacement cords (Grado) and a 1K headphone amp with some replacement DAC's on the soundcard, well then they'll give those Beyerdynamic T1's and HD800's a run for their money, but by that time, you'll have spent close to what the others cost.

No, the HD650's can't compare to $1200 headphones, but they are well worth the $$ paid for them, and comparing them to $1200+ headphones is simply unfair. That's like comparing a Camry to an Impreza STI, it's just not a realistic comparison.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That very well has to do with the quality of soundcard used also. I have a pair of HD650's with a DAC amp used with an auzentech prelude 7.1 and I have no issues hearing *anything* in any game, whether it be from a distance, from the side, or from the rear, I know exactly how far anything is away from me at any given time. On top of that, the mids are clear, cut, and precise, and the highs are crystal - in my setup.
> 
> Now if you add some quality replacement cords (Grado) and a 1K headphone amp with some replacement DAC's on the soundcard, well then they'll give those Beyerdynamic T1's and HD800's a run for their money, but by that time, you'll have spent close to what the others cost.
> 
> No, the HD650's can't compare to $1200 headphones, but they are well worth the $$ paid for them, and comparing them to $1200+ headphones is simply unfair. That's like comparing a Camry to an Impreza STI, it's just not a realistic comparison.


I'm using a dedicated amplifier with a DAC. This is listed in my system specifications list. It is the JDS Labs O2+ODAC combo which has been shown to compete with the Benchmark DAC1 Amp/Combo in objective and blind listening tests. It is not an issue with the AMP/DAC but rather limitations of the HD650 driver design.

Without using any kind of virtual surround software or any kind of sound enhancements or eq you will see that the HD650 particularly in Call of Pripyat is lacking. It sounds more closed off and more restricted in comparison to either the HD800/T1. I've done this test multiple times and I have heard the difference between each headphone. You can try it yourself with shooting a weapon or wading through the Swamp marshes. The HD800/T1 offer more microdetail and more of a neutral or flat frequency. They may not offer the best bass response in comparison to the HD650 but it is more articulate and clear.

Replacement cables don't make a noticeable difference. It has been debated repeatedly and even if it made a difference it is rather subjective listening impression than an objective or blind listening impression.

At the price point that the HD650 is sold it is good enough for 95% of the population but for those who want more detail especially for gaming they will have to upgrade their budget.

Here is a frequency response graph detailing this:










It's a fair comparison since we are comparing flagships and the Sennheiser HD650 was the flagship from 2003-2009. That's my personal opinion but I find the difference to be significant in several games and one of them is MISERY 2.1 modification for Call of Pripyat.


----------



## boredgunner

Those Russians make such amazing mods. Ignoring the new maps and features shown, that weapon diversity... why have I never seen that in other mods? Nevertheless, I'm sure it's unstable and it only works with 1.0004 unfortunately.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Russians make such amazing mods. Ignoring the new maps and features shown, that weapon diversity... why have I never seen that in other mods? Nevertheless, I'm sure it's unstable and it only works with 1.0004 unfortunately.


Looks interesting! You would think with all the high quality and time consuming mods that exist or are yet to exist for sTALKER that devs would take note and maybe make a title to fill the void? I mean honestly, there's NOTHING like STALKER and I'm surprised nobody has tried to make something similar.

It's the perfect mix of RPG and FPS!!!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> That really looks ok BoreGunner , a transcribe to English-ish>
> 
> ( Description: new storyline will see the player zone "before time" when nothing else is undefined when not yet known and well-established principles of law, when there is only a mysterious and unexplored "something" that will have to learn, and having met in its path with the mysterious and unexplained phenomena and mysteries. Meet acquaintances by original PM characters who only prepares to take his place in the history of the area and become future heroes. Deserters and Marauders, the diggers and the mysterious observers will be met by a photographer on his difficult path. And, of course, will need to finish the one which seemed to be at first as simple reportage, thereby fulfilling one of its main missions. Lack of concentration and memory and, as a consequence, the failure to notice seemingly insignificant, at first glance, things may lead to the premature ending of the story.
> What is an inexhaustible source of energy? Some object? Phenomenon? Or maybe a strange human imagination ill? or maybe it's own internal force capable of some "non-traditional" situations create a release of unpredictable strength of energy? Or maybe is just the Wildlife shows a man, who is the master? )
> 
> So it seems a completely different story line , any Russian speakers/readers here? , the translator is not real flash to English imo ..
> 
> I wonder if the Camera has a mission or missions attached to it? also I cant see on how big the download is on that site as I only got 6gb to play with .


6GB won't be enough unfortunately. That mod unpacked will be over 10GB for sure. It is a new story and some folks are working on translating it. I only really care about free roaming in it though, I might install my disk copy (to patch it to 1.0004) and give it a try. The only download links that seem to work are the torrents.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 6GB won't be enough unfortunately. That mod unpacked will be over 10GB for sure. It is a new story and some folks are working on translating it. I only really care about free roaming in it though, I might install my disk copy (to patch it to 1.0004) and give it a try. The only download links that seem to work are the torrents.


Oh wait that isn't Lost Alpha? I thought it was.









What I got out of Youtube translate is that you are photographer seeking a power source.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

I dunno. Maybe your a major and the c conscious is speaking to you through the zombies









Mmmajjjoorrr.


----------



## marmagas

Hi there Zone lovers,just take a look here;http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4614315.
A lot of mods!!!!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Here's another mod I look forward to: Path of the Zone. They released some new screenshots. It will include some maps based on the ones in Build 1935, and also some CoP maps. I hope it comes out before LA though.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





































































They'll be implementing some AA methods too. Here's one:











I'm not sure why so many of the images have distortion though.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here's another mod I look forward to: Path of the Zone. They released some new screenshots. It will include some maps based on the ones in Build 1935, and also some CoP maps. I hope it comes out before LA though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be implementing some AA methods too. Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why so many of the images have distortion though.


Where is the link to this mod? Mi Gusta


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Where is the link to this mod? Mi Gusta


http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-path-to-the-zone

I have no idea whether or not it will see the light of day.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

^ All I can say is good luck. It's very difficult to get those really old builds working, I never have. You can just play Serious Sam, it's close enough.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> You can just play Serious Sam, it's close enough.


Muwahaha good one, my first ever computer game experience was SS and I still think about it and marvel.








Not sure why the first one was so much fun and the others didn't seem to be as good?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Muwahaha good one, my first ever computer game experience was SS and I still think about it and marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the first one was so much fun and the others didn't seem to be as good?


I've only played the HD remake of the first two, and the newest one SS3. The first two were just better in every way... wild, crazy, unpredictable level design, more creature variety, far more badass weapon set. Those old S.T.A.L.K.E.R. builds and Aztec city look like they were inspired by Serious Sam. Good stuff.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Well that crash log doesn't really say anything sadly. What OS is this running on? You'll have better luck on XP most likely, though even then I doubt it will work.

- EDIT: Unrelated, but I'll just leave this here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neeeksta

Just thought you would Toz that in the ring








But serially surely these are real and not digital art?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Just thought you would Toz that in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But serially surely these are real and not digital art?


You had better believe it. Textured by the same guy who made this beauty among others.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You had better believe it. Textured by the same guy who made this beauty among others.


Nice work! One of these days I really should play some more FO3


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...60771482769_1318778979_n_zpseb05f011.jpg.html


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Nice work! One of these days I really should play some more FO3


Actually I just did very recently!
At the mo I only have FO3 Wanderers, Fellout and a hi rez NeilMC texture pack but what a diff it has made.








Now the question is begged what mod is that weapon from BG?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Actually I just did very recently!
> At the mo I only have FO3 Wanderers, Fellout and a hi rez NeilMC texture pack but what a diff it has made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is begged what mod is that weapon from BG?


It's some standalone weapon replacer from Millenia. You can find it and more on *this list*. All of the mods on that list are necessary in my opinion, though many require the DLC to be installed too.


----------



## neeeksta

Damn that's some fine mods, thanks BG - some even updated in Jan this year, woot woot, looks like FO3 is gonna gobble my time an brain till Los Alfalfa sprouts!
I think I didn't even do the DLC in my last play years ago, so hopefully a few sprises.

Jeebers cripes. that's intense, I just loaded up a few moar from that list and holy guacamole put the fun meter to max!
Recommended, if like me, you haven't been in a Vault Jumpsuit in a few years.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well that crash log doesn't really say anything sadly. What OS is this running on? You'll have better luck on XP most likely, though even then I doubt it will work.
> 
> - EDIT: Unrelated, but I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you follow the FO3 mod scene as well







Some day when I get a decent gpu.. going to mod FO:NV and Skyrim properly to the max.. and then play them in all their glory for 100s of hours.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see you follow the FO3 mod scene as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day when I get a decent gpu.. going to mod FO:NV and Skyrim properly to the max.. and then play them in all their glory for 100s of hours.


Fallout NV isn't really GPU intensive at all. My GTX 780 is asleep even with 30 + mods, mostly visual HD stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Fallout NV isn't really GPU intensive at all. My GTX 780 is asleep even with 30 + mods, mostly visual HD stuff.


^ What he said. At 1080p you can max out FO3 and NV, even with most of the good graphics mods.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Can't find a download of faster than 6 hours atm (free) .
> 
> For F.O.TO.G.R.A.P.H btw I don't mind waiting 2 to 3 hours but 6 is pushing it ..


Well if you get to downloading it, I wish you luck. I didn't risk downloading it since I only found it on Russian forums, mostly torrents, so indeed it would take forever, plus it has a 99% chance of being highly unstable. Looks amazing though.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## 45nm

So I'm looking for some recommendations for Shadow of Chernobyl mods. The last one I played was Stalker Complete and Mega Pack/Mod and I was wondering other than L.U.R.K. (which is unreleased) what could be a good mod to try out. I was possibly eyeing Autumn Aurora 2 as a possibility.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> So I'm looking for some recommendations for Shadow of Chernobyl mods. The last one I played was Stalker Complete and Mega Pack/Mod and I was wondering other than L.U.R.K. (which is unreleased) what could be a good mod to try out. I was possibly eyeing Autumn Aurora 2 as a possibility.


I recommend Mod Pack 2013, but Autumn Aurora 2 is another good one.


----------



## 15130

I just installed all three games on my PC thanks to GOG.com (15$ for the complete series, best deal I've ever seen), I can't wait to really get into it.

Question though, the games are updated to the last version, are mods such as Mod Pack 2013 compatible with it ? I remember having a look at the available mods a while ago and all of them were said to be compatible with 1.4 or 1.5.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> I just installed all three games on my PC thanks to GOG.com (15$ for the complete series, best deal I've ever seen), I can't wait to really get into it.
> 
> Question though, the games are updated to the last version, are mods such as Mod Pack 2013 compatible with it ? I remember having a look at the available mods a while ago and all of them were said to be compatible with 1.4 or 1.5.


Mod Pack 2013 works with both 1.0005 and 1.0006, though if you want to use it with 1.0006 then you'll have to delete the bin folder that comes with the mod (leaving you with unmodded grass draw distance). For Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat, all popular mods work with the latest versions.


----------



## 15130

Great !! I'm off to Pripyat


----------



## marmagas

Look here,something is moving!!!!!
http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368


----------



## Aparition

Misery 2.1 looks awesome. So many fixes.


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm so stoked! Looks like I know what my weekend plans are.


----------



## boredgunner

Misery 2.1 and Deus Ex: The Fall tomorrow. Not that I'm expecting much out of the latter for obvious reasons, but I know I'm gonna be busy.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Misery 2.1
> Completely overhauled recoil system for all weapons. Generall principles:
> * the shorter / lighter the weapon the lower recoil and auto penalty
> * the heavier / longer the weapon the bigger recoil and auto penalty
> * bullpup and shorter rifles have lower recoil generally but have more side recoil (kick less but are less predictable)
> * longer weapons have more upward recoil but low side recoil (kick more but in more predictable way)
> 
> 
> I'm aware its just a game but maybe its just the way its worded to English , but ,
> 
> Its completely the opposite in the real world (where's the gun expert from awhile back) a .22 rimfire for instance if real heavy using heavy barrels and stuff will have no kick or recoil at all , make that .22 rimfire real light and it will have a slight kick , same goes for a heavier calibre , make it light = kick , make it heavy = less kick , there are also different kicks too , the short and sharp vicious one or the big soft neverending powerful push .
> 
> The mod sounds good though


I was thinking the exact same thing when I read it








It is just gameplay balancing. Generally speaking in STALKER the bigger the gun the larger the caliber so a heavier barrel might not make as large as an impact. That is probably why they made the larger guns have predictable recoil.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

Wait what? ^ I'm confused.
I put part of your quote in spoilers to make my response easier to read. I didn't change any of the text though? Or are you talking about your post?
Anywho...


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Wait what? ^ I'm confused.
> I put part of your quote in spoilers to make my response easier to read. I didn't change any of the text though? Or are you talking about your post?
> Anywho...


Lol yeah, I was about to ask but I didn't bother, made absolutely no sense


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmagas*
> 
> Look here,something is moving!!!!!
> http://www.miserymod.com/?p=368


Awesome, though I wish I had a better GPU. Maybe I should just "borrow" one from one of my miners...


----------



## 45nm

What's the difference between Beta Misery 2.1 and the current Misery 2.1. I still have BETA 2.1 installed and would hate to have to reinstall or start a new game over just for some small and minor changes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> What's the difference between Beta Misery 2.1 and the current Misery 2.1. I still have BETA 2.1 installed and would hate to have to reinstall or start a new game over just for some small and minor changes.


They said the full version has a lot of extra fixes.


----------



## Aparition

WWhhhhaaaaattt?

Update... 5 minutes first play-through in 2.1.
Dead.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> WWhhhhaaaaattt?


Haha. I'm totally doing normal. That would be way too much Misery for me. I have a hard enough time staying out of radiation and keeping it down as it is.


----------



## boredgunner

lol Dark Mode doesn't really make any sense. I didn't enable that. I'm making a new version of Misery Rebalanced for 2.1, since by default it takes like a whole mag from the Mosin to kill a Flesh. Gonna redo weapons and ammo stats to make them more authentic.


----------



## Aparition

My gawd... so far I've died 3 times in the span of 15 minutes... just trying to get to the Svadosk.
Be moving cover to cover then suddenly... BZZZzzzzoooo being shot at, can't see from where.

Sounds are amazing though, and the atmosphere effects. This is going to be a tough play through.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol Dark Mode doesn't really make any sense. I didn't enable that. I'm making a new version of Misery Rebalanced for 2.1, since by default it takes like a whole mag from the Mosin to kill a Flesh. Gonna redo weapons and ammo stats to make them more authentic.


Yay! Great to hear.
Will await your masterful work sir.

It's quite the science this balancing of opinions and gameplay styles isn't it?
What a spectrum - from "please walk me through this game" to "What do I need health packs and ammo or even a quest log for?"

Anyhoo, Loner and Cromm make for very pretty game, and "I" like that!


----------



## prava

I've been playing Misery 2.1 for a few hours and... the name should be changed to "Grinding misery". The reason is pretty obvious: if you want to do anything, you have to grind to death and pretty much kill anything that moves (provided that you are shooting them from cover, if they are human). Which is... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING. You see, Stalker has a very very unique atmosphere AND one of the best ballistics and gun mechanics ever to be implemented in an FPS.. that gets ruined because:

a) You have to micro-manage like a robot your damn inventory. Its even more complicated than in vanilla Stalker because you have like 50200501040 items that are almost equal and, once you consider that Stalker has no means of "sorting" anything into the inventory... good luck not spending 10 minutes looking for whatever you need in that particular moment.

b) You have to do circles around base looting EVERYTHING and selling it. You make a little profit per round, and thus you can keep going. Just the food you require per day costs a few thousand RU... so, you better kill some fleshes (they are SUPER cost effective. Well, at least you make a profit on each, if you use shot. Forget about non-shot projectiles. Its a waste... like not going for headshots on humans). But still, its TEDIOUS because you can't do anything else unless you want to reload like 27 times. It feels like any RPG in which you redo an area because you want to level up... but without leveling up.

c) Have to lose like a ton of time every single instance you want to cook something, or repair, or even use a medkit. Come on, the medkit takes enough time to heal up that its already useless in a fight... no need for the screen to go blank and take forever.

---

I don't know. Together, the mod doesn't make sense. It feels as artificial, and its not fun because you break the whole gameplay for it. Why? Its simple.

a) You can't go artifact fishing. Heck, you can't even get the simple "find the glowing artifact at the boat" because it will kill you. Even if you have the required container (2000 RU, and several extra KG of weight) it harms you A LOT. I'm not sure I broke even once we factor the medkit (or 2) I used (1.5k each), + tobacco (for rad poison) + ammo to kill the stalker stealers.

But even that one, which is like free money in Stalker vanilla... you require the container. Gasmask helps, too... but not that much if its broken, because you won't see anything in it. So, you have no headlamp... AND the glass on your gasmask is broken... AND you are getting rad poisoning... AND 3 ugly guys wait you outside the boy. Yes, reloading 10 times was fun.









What about the other artifacts? Lets see... Petruha? (loner that gets into boiler anomaly, you rescue, and gives you a fireball). The fire "aura" (not the flamers, just the place being hot) toasts you in very few seconds. No time to get in and out unless you want to cook your armor + helmet + all your hp. Even if you live it will cost you more than 5k just to repair your (already pretty bad) gear.

What about the cave in which there is a body, below the burnt farmstead? Acid almost completely insta-kills you.

And son.

Ok, so, deffinitely no artifact hunting.

b) Mutant hunting is dangerous... and not very lucrative. Also, the stuff you get is only worth money (and weights a ton) and thus you will advance super duper slowly (I mean.. if you go corpse-looting, you will find useful loot, like food, ammo and others...). Its hard to get a decent shotgun in good shape (I started as a sniper, so I still have the sawn off. Yes, its like the worse thing ever but I have yet to find anything better that doesn't jam every time), and with only 2 cartridges on the sawn-off, and with the groups of mutants... well, lets just say that even 4 fleshes are dangerous if you don't find something to juke them (like a tiny wall). Shooting them from far away its a total waste of ammo (and rifle ammo is expensive, at 60 RU / bullet (yes, I've calculated the benefits per run, trust me). You need more than 3 to kill a simple flesh, provided you miss none. The meat itself is worth less than the ammo... and the hide is worth double... but, even if it takes you 4-5 shots to kill one, not worth the risks (you only need 1 sawn-off shot to kill it. Up close and personal).

c) Hunting people is.... not good. Their weapons are useless (and sell in the 3 digits. Most of the time below 500. So, you need 5-12 weapons to pay ONLY for your food), and their loots isn't any good. People will shoot at you... and they move, and hide. This means that you will need to repair your armor (I'm not. I can't) AND weapon, and will expend a lot of ammo (with sniper a lot less than with the others... I can only imagine how frustrating it has to be with any other class... specially when they shoot at you from a long distance and non-sniper weapons have terrible accuracy at range at the beginning).

So, what the heck do you do to make a living? Well.... you roam around staying out of trouble... and, when you hear gunshots... you go there, to check the results of the battle from a distance, and scavenge everything you can. Yes, it sucks. A lot.

----

All in all, the game and the experience is totally ruined because of something artificial that has been forced into the game. I mean, a game needs to flow naturally.. and Misery doesn't. A few things I think the team should look into:

a) Grinding is BOOOOOOOOOOOORING.

b) Medkit and cooking mechanics take far too long. They shouldn't take any time at all... or, when cooking, you should be able to do 10 flesh meats at a time. More BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING here.

c) The game shouldn't look artificial. As a matter of fact, the game isn't difficult at all.

---

I don't know. For me, LURK was the real deal when it comes to extreme mods. The game had an awesome flow but, at the same time, even the simplest of tasks was a hard one.


----------



## prava

So, I've been thinking about it.... and this are the things I'd change to the mod.

a) There are far too many objects, which makes the whole thing super confusing because you spend most of the time looking at your inventory (more so than in any other stalker game) and not shooting stuff, or avoiding getting shoot at. Stalker doesn't have a way to sort the inventory, and thus you spend a lot of time just understanding what exactly you have in there. Misery adds a whole new level of objects... but many of them are only used for repairing and cooking. Why aren't they into a different object altogether? Its super hard to find something specific because many objects look just like another and serve to close to no purpose. So, object quantity should be cut in half. Or less. By the way, mutant cooking only serves for one purpose: to grind the economy. Nothing else.

b) Economy is not done right. First, the economy should flow with the story line. To encourage to go forward the game should pay MUCH MORE for missions completed (or give decent items). At the same time, weapons shouldn't be worth ANYTHING unless they are 70% or more condition, and NPC should carry none (when dead) that good. BAAAAM! Grinding is done. You force the players to inspect the weapons just to take away the ammo, silencer and scopes, and drop them again. So, if you make no money killing stuff... you won't kill stuff (and thus, more MISERY) unless you have to. But if you make it possible to make 100-500 RU from damaged weapons... you will be a pack rat. Heck, there is no choice in the nowadays Misery. I HAVE TO do it. Or I have no chance to even repair anything, let alone pay for food.

c) Mutants. Mutants aren't that bad... if it weren't that I found a pseudogiant on the first map. It shouldn't be there. Heck, its hard enough to survive a few pseudodogs to find a damn giant. If I have like 50 hours in game so be it... but it was like my third hour. Of course I had to run like hell.

d) The classes are also not working properly (they are, but they are poorly designed). Sniper is, seriously, OP. The rifle you start with, although super slow at firing... is damn accurate. Accuracy in Stalker = holy grail. So, just because I can one-shot people with it... it makes the game not as hard as it is. I'm not saying that the sniper shouldn't be accurate... but there should be a drawback. Like... ammo being expensive. Its not. Just calculate the following: I can kill "normal" stuff from 1-3 shots. Every Nagant bullet costs around 60 RU... which means that EVERY TIME I kill something, I will get a decent profit. Then I have high proficiency in shotguns... which means that, with Sniper, you can grind all you want. For humans you use your sniper, for mutants your shotgun = cost efficient on both (those weapons are, also, the most ammo-efficient of all... ammo efficiency = less repairs AND less ammo wasted).

I don't know, but a sniper shouldn't be good with shotguns. In fact, shotgun should be your worse weapon because a sniper doesn't want to be CQC any time, and a shotgun is terrible at anything than "in your face" range.

PS: I'll play a bit more, see what else I find...


----------



## boredgunner

I agree with you somewhat. The game needs a new inventory badly, Misery 2.1 really makes this clear. Though I like that cooking and medkits take time, it's more realistic and you're only supposed to do these things in safe zones. Stimpacks are for use in combat, not first aid kits.

I also like the random spawns, like Pseudogiants in Zaton: low chances of it happening, but when it does happen you soil yourself. Misery treats the Zone more like a real place: why should it be impossible to see Pseudogiants in Zaton early on? It's less artifical than unmodded CoP.

I'll be changing around weapon properties (mostly done), the economy, and I'll see about high end weapons from New Ordnance having higher condition value when looted.


----------



## prava

IMO, this is real simple.

The devs have put a lot of time and thought into the repair system. I have found it amazing myself (a bit tedious, but very nice, and not badly implemented). But, and here comes the real issue... you have no alternatives. There should be cold-era weapons in pristine conditions for sell at the traders without them costing an arm and a leg. Heck, make them "worn" (I think those are the ones that have barely upgrades available, and jam more frequently), and the reason being... that there are many arsenals in ex-soviet countries. It should be logical that an AKS is really cheap in good condition.

Now, on the other hand... any modern or western weapon shouldn't be available at the traders... or, if they are, they shouldn't be new. Those weapons get into the zone by people carrying them, or in super small quantities. If you make the real weapons cost an arm and a leg (the same about scopes), but you have the chance to get a basic weapon that doesn't jam 1/5 times (can't tell you how fun it is to have my Mosin jam with its super duper long reload times. Luckily I can afford to keep it in good condition...), the game is easier to be balanced. The player will have the chance to either have a very very decent suit and a basic weapon, or a good weapons but not so decent suit.

IMO, the game should offer trade-offs to the players. Right now there is none. Its either you grind or you grind. Nothing in between. I can't repair the shotguns I've found (they cost +40.000 RU) BUT I can't buy them new, either, because they trader offers none. Not even long-barreled TOZ 34 (even that one is far better than the sawn-off). Its the same with the sniper rifles: traders offers none, and to repair an SKS (which is a super basic sniper rifle) is terribly expensive (more than the shotguns).

All the other stuff isn't that bad. If you can't get into the anomalies without good protection, so be it. If bullets will tear you apart, so be it (actually this part is not too well done. I'm running with no armor, since my suit is 100% worn and protects nothing and I don't die that much, all things considering). But at least let me have a basic weapon that shoots and not having to do mathematics about how to maximize every damn repair kit and so on.

It feels like I spend 80% of the time looking into my inventory (its actually true), and not going around in "invisible mode"* or shooting stuff, or running from one thing that kills me to the other.

*invisible mode: when the last saved-game is like 2 hours ago, and you are surrounded by ugly stuff. So, you go prone and say outloud "I'm invisible. They can't see me. I'm invisible...". It seems to work, but its a problem against Bloodsuckers because they make no sound now. So, you have no idea whether they are on to you, or not... and you don't want to look back. Nope









PS: oh, found the first artifacts... and... ***?! A gravi + container weights 10 kg?!?!?!?! IMO, if you bother to use containers and all that stuff... they should be SUPER POWERFUL, or be worth a fortune. They are neither.


----------



## boredgunner

^ You can find weapons in stashes, and they're all in perfect condition. I've been rebalancing it for the last few days now, artifacts are now very valuable as they should be, and they no longer weigh a ton. The older guns, especially the worn/old models, are all much cheaper. At the start of the game you can find a few for sale at under 6000 RU, and if you do the conversion you'll see how cheap that is. On the other hand, the high end stuff is really high end, some of them more pricey than they were before. I didn't modify trader inventories yet.

I can't figure out how to make it so Controllers and Poltergeists don't drain your health in 3 seconds when you approach them. Some of the mutants are more dangerous now, I need to test out this Chimera. I wish I could do something about the inventory... the game really needs an RPG style inventory with sorting.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree with you somewhat. The game needs a new inventory badly, Misery 2.1 really makes this clear. Though I like that cooking and medkits take time, it's more realistic and you're only supposed to do these things in safe zones. Stimpacks are for use in combat, not first aid kits.
> 
> I also like the random spawns, like Pseudogiants in Zaton: low chances of it happening, but when it does happen you soil yourself. Misery treats the Zone more like a real place: why should it be impossible to see Pseudogiants in Zaton early on? It's less artifical than unmodded CoP.
> 
> I'll be changing around weapon properties (mostly done), the economy, and I'll see about high end weapons from New Ordnance having higher condition value when looted.


This is what I'd do:

a) Add basic "worn" weapons into traders inventories. Make them affordable. Make them not upgradeable. Why? This weapons are supposed to be a short-term option. Trade-off. Good, upgradeable weapons should be much, much more costly than worn versions. So, you get to choose: good suit or good weapon (at least at first).

b) Lower food costs. Its insane that the food you eat in a whole day costs north of 5000 RU (not kidding). Just lowering the food costs won't alter the whole thing, but make it easy to keep your stuff working. Heck I haven't been able to upgrade anything yet... and I'm still using the weapons I started the game with. I have ONLY found 2 other weapons in pristine conditions, and both were handguns.

c) Weapon properties is perfectly fine. I wouldn't bother changing it one bit. And I wouldn't change the condition of any weapons when looted. Chances are you will find a decent shooter too son, and it will break the balance. On the other hand, having an SKS in good condition soon into the game won't change it much: since you will get killed anyways... but at least you won't have to keep using the Mosin for the 10th day ingame (like I do).

d) Weight system should be rebalanced a bit. The more you carry, the more stamina you eat, and the more food you require. Fine. But don't make the starting suit weight almost 7 kg for the love of God. Sure, later on you can buy stuff to carry more... but at the beginning you suffer far too much.

e) Pseudogiants are fine... yes, but not when you find 3 or them, very closely one from another. Also, bloodsuckers appear in packs.. and they are terribly hard to deal with. I mean... you will die unless you are on higher ground.

I'll keep reporting







I'm close to getting the SSP99, so I'll start to get artifacts soon. I suspect that once you have momentum, the artificial barriers disappear and the game is just like any other Stalker.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ You can find weapons in stashes, and they're all in perfect condition. I've been rebalancing it for the last few days now, artifacts are now very valuable as they should be, and they no longer weigh a ton. The older guns, especially the worn/old models, are all much cheaper. At the start of the game you can find a few for sale at under 6000 RU, and if you do the conversion you'll see how cheap that is. On the other hand, the high end stuff is really high end, some of them more pricey than they were before. I didn't modify trader inventories yet.
> 
> I can't figure out how to make it so Controllers and Poltergeists don't drain your health in 3 seconds when you approach them. Some of the mutants are more dangerous now, I need to test out this Chimera. I wish I could do something about the inventory... the game really needs an RPG style inventory with sorting.


lol, we wrote at the same time!

Regarding weapons in stashes... yet, I knew that.. but I've found around 15 stashes yet only 2 unused pistols in those. Most of them have close to nothing interesting.

And yes, the blue poltergeist is a *****. Haven't found any controller but I suspect its exactly the same...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> This is what I'd do:
> 
> a) Add basic "worn" weapons into traders inventories. Make them affordable. Make them not upgradeable. Why? This weapons are supposed to be a short-term option. Trade-off. Good, upgradeable weapons should be much, much more costly than worn versions. So, you get to choose: good suit or good weapon (at least at first).
> 
> b) Lower food costs. Its insane that the food you eat in a whole day costs north of 5000 RU (not kidding). Just lowering the food costs won't alter the whole thing, but make it easy to keep your stuff working. Heck I haven't been able to upgrade anything yet... and I'm still using the weapons I started the game with. I have ONLY found 2 other weapons in pristine conditions, and both were handguns.
> 
> c) Weapon properties is perfectly fine. I wouldn't bother changing it one bit. And I wouldn't change the condition of any weapons when looted. Chances are you will find a decent shooter too son, and it will break the balance. On the other hand, having an SKS in good condition soon into the game won't change it much: since you will get killed anyways... but at least you won't have to keep using the Mosin for the 10th day ingame (like I do).
> 
> d) Weight system should be rebalanced a bit. The more you carry, the more stamina you eat, and the more food you require. Fine. But don't make the starting suit weight almost 7 kg for the love of God. Sure, later on you can buy stuff to carry more... but at the beginning you suffer far too much.
> 
> e) Pseudogiants are fine... yes, but not when you find 3 or them, very closely one from another. Also, bloodsuckers appear in packs.. and they are terribly hard to deal with. I mean... you will die unless you are on higher ground.
> 
> I'll keep reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm close to getting the SSP99, so I'll start to get artifacts soon. I suspect that once you have momentum, the artificial barriers disappear and the game is just like any other Stalker.


a) If I recall correctly the worn/old weapons either cannot be upgraded at all, or have very little available upgrades. I do plan on making these guns the main offerings from the traders, Nimble is the guy to go to for the really good stuff.

b) Done this already.

c) Weapon properties weren't bad, but they had room for improvement. I made them more realistic, silencers no longer butcher performance, scope zooms are now correct, it no longer takes 5-6 shots from the Mosin to kill a boar. I still need to test them more.

d) I made the outfits have more realistic weights, so yeah no more 6.8 kg leather jacket.

e) That's crazy lol. Very slight chance of that happening though, spawns are random. Overall Pseudogiants aren't very common in any map, especially Zaton. But they can spawn at any time. I remember in unmodded CoP, I found around 20 Pseudogiants around the quarry.

- EDIT: Took a look at the trader files. What a nightmare... they're practically endless. No ETA on this lol.


----------



## neeeksta

Yea, roger all of the above, I had the word 'grinding' go through my head yesterday while playing Miz prava.
Also a comment made on the Missouri page, by a guy who got a exoskelington and a few swipes from a snork it was majorly damaged and a few more swipes and he was as dead as a dead thing in a morgue on dead day.
So BG, if you could find it in your geeky heart to maybe tweak armor settings?


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah I tweaked armor on 2.0, I'll test out 2.1 to see if I like them or not.


----------



## nleksan

I put, let's see, 148hrs and 55min into the 2.1 beta :O

About 50 hours of that was "modding the mod", being my first time ever even opening .ltx files (aside from upping weight, because I am OCD and I literally get stressed out otherwise, lol).... WHAT A RABBIT HOLE!!!!

Having spent my life around firearms, and there being VERY FEW in the mod with which I don't have a fair amount of real world, on the trigger experience, and many of which I currently or have owned...well, I was on a quest to right the wrongs that is the "feel" of the weapons in the game, both "tangible" and "intangible". For example, a modern suppressor such as the ones I have from GemTech, AAC, SilencerCo, SureFire, etc, will NOT reduce RANGE, VELOCITY, or ACCURACY.... Firing the SAME round suppressed vs unsuppressed and the difference is in the sound pressure levels, and typically a point of impact shift (ranges from almost nonexistent to having to keep track of different zero's for optics re whether there's a can on the barrel or not)... In fact, due to many factors (all related to internal ballistics), it is more common than not to see a weapon fire MORE consistently and with greater precision with a suppressor than without.

Bullets are too slow in the game. True, a .45ACP 230gr is going to only fire around ~850-925fps from a 4" barrel, and on the upper end of handgun cartridges my personal love the .357SIG will fire a lighter round at ~1450+ (I handload, both supersonic and subsonic as 9mm cans work with 357SIG; 182gr semi-jacketed boat-tail hollow-points with a special blend of fast powder will get me close to 1575fps on a hot load). Rifles, at least the calibers included in this game, range from ~2450fps minimum, to over 3200fps. That's a high enough velocity that you should not have to lead a 50yd-away target by a few feet!!!

I also made the ammunition cost relative to real life, generally higher (useless rounds, or mostly useless, like 9x18 are cheap... 5.56x45, 7.62x51, and especially .338 Lapua Magnum (I pay ~$6.90 a round for "plinking" ammo, and match grade handmade individually lathed 300gr 338LM open-tip boat-tail Match costs me up to $15 a pop!) should be pricey, especially in WPA countries). The cost of firearms I only lowered in a few cases, raised in others, but overall the balance was similar just with a greater spread.
The REPAIR KIT PRICES are what I found made the biggest difference between frustration and fun, as well as modifying the min condition, percentage repaired, and the properties of the "add-on repair items". It made it go from an exercise in frustration, to an actual CAREFUL balancing game of "wow, I found this neat-o rifle, but darn, it'll cost me $18k to repair to 100%.... How do I make it worthwhile? Should I repair now, or stick it in my locker?" kind of thinking.... Which, in my opinion, is better than "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!! If I find ONE MORE F2000/TRG-42/etc that I can't afford to repair and must leave, taunting me with it's beauty and bandit killing potential, I will rage!!!"....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I put, let's see, 148hrs and 55min into the 2.1 beta :O
> 
> About 50 hours of that was "modding the mod", being my first time ever even opening .ltx files (aside from upping weight, because I am OCD and I literally get stressed out otherwise, lol).... WHAT A RABBIT HOLE!!!!
> 
> Having spent my life around firearms, and there being VERY FEW in the mod with which I don't have a fair amount of real world, on the trigger experience, and many of which I currently or have owned...well, I was on a quest to right the wrongs that is the "feel" of the weapons in the game, both "tangible" and "intangible". For example, a modern suppressor such as the ones I have from GemTech, AAC, SilencerCo, SureFire, etc, will NOT reduce RANGE, VELOCITY, or ACCURACY.... Firing the SAME round suppressed vs unsuppressed and the difference is in the sound pressure levels, and typically a point of impact shift (ranges from almost nonexistent to having to keep track of different zero's for optics re whether there's a can on the barrel or not)... In fact, due to many factors (all related to internal ballistics), it is more common than not to see a weapon fire MORE consistently and with greater precision with a suppressor than without.
> 
> Bullets are too slow in the game. True, a .45ACP 230gr is going to only fire around ~850-925fps from a 4" barrel, and on the upper end of handgun cartridges my personal love the .357SIG will fire a lighter round at ~1450+ (I handload, both supersonic and subsonic as 9mm cans work with 357SIG; 182gr semi-jacketed boat-tail hollow-points with a special blend of fast powder will get me close to 1575fps on a hot load). Rifles, at least the calibers included in this game, range from ~2450fps minimum, to over 3200fps. That's a high enough velocity that you should not have to lead a 50yd-away target by a few feet!!!
> 
> I also made the ammunition cost relative to real life, generally higher (useless rounds, or mostly useless, like 9x18 are cheap... 5.56x45, 7.62x51, and especially .338 Lapua Magnum (I pay ~$6.90 a round for "plinking" ammo, and match grade handmade individually lathed 300gr 338LM open-tip boat-tail Match costs me up to $15 a pop!) should be pricey, especially in WPA countries). The cost of firearms I only lowered in a few cases, raised in others, but overall the balance was similar just with a greater spread.
> The REPAIR KIT PRICES are what I found made the biggest difference between frustration and fun, as well as modifying the min condition, percentage repaired, and the properties of the "add-on repair items". It made it go from an exercise in frustration, to an actual CAREFUL balancing game of "wow, I found this neat-o rifle, but darn, it'll cost me $18k to repair to 100%.... How do I make it worthwhile? Should I repair now, or stick it in my locker?" kind of thinking.... Which, in my opinion, is better than "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!! If I find ONE MORE F2000/TRG-42/etc that I can't afford to repair and must leave, taunting me with it's beauty and bandit killing potential, I will rage!!!"....


I made many of the same changes. For simplicity's sake, sound suppressors don't affect range, velocity, or accuracy at all. Muzzle velocities are now identical to that of the real guns (thank you wikipedia). I've lowered the prices of repair kits, since before they cost the same as guns lol. Where did you find the cost of repairing items, like from Grouse?


----------



## 45nm

boredgunner I have noticed that with Mod Pack 2013 and all the settings completely maxed out in SoC I was only getting about ~40fps. Is is due to the new render .dll ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> boredgunner I have noticed that with Mod Pack 2013 and all the settings completely maxed out in SoC I was only getting about ~40fps. Is is due to the new render .dll ?


Are you using the BETA version? I don't think it can ever run properly, it seems to push the engine beyond its limits thanks to Photorealistic Zone 2.


----------



## prava

Sound supressors should affect the weapons balistics. I don't care what happens in real life, but in the game there needs to be a trade-off or there would be no point in not using it.

BTW, whats up with the bloodseekers?! I don't mind being very powerful... but they don't even make sound. Impossible to take them down without them hitting you... and I have yet to spot one first before he spot me


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> BTW, whats up with the bloodseekers?! I don't mind being very powerful... but they don't even make sound. Impossible to take them down without them hitting you... and I have yet to spot one first before he spot me


I'm gonna see if I can give them footstep sounds.


----------



## Aparition

Ya the bloodsuckers are just silly hard.
There is no way to react to them until your already dead or dying.

Glad your going to fix them.

I'm happy with very hard, small Window to react to stealthy predators, but no window to react is just not fun!

I love all the things they've done with 2.1 but I think they went a bit too far, just made things frustrating more than a challenge.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya the bloodsuckers are just silly hard.
> There is no way to react to them until your already dead or dying.
> 
> Glad your going to fix them.
> 
> I'm happy with very hard, small Window to react to stealthy predators, but no window to react is just not fun!
> 
> I love all the things they've done with 2.1 but I think they went a bit too far, just made things frustrating more than a challenge.


2.0 was even worse. It would take like 6-10 shots to kill enemies while they killed the player in 2 or 3. The economy was beyond broken, any decent repair kit or weapon would be sold to you for nearly 100k and mission payouts were much lower.


----------



## Cykososhull

Hey Boredgunner, with your tweaks, are we gonna have to start a new game? Or will we be able to merge your files onto an existing game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Hey Boredgunner, with your tweaks, are we gonna have to start a new game? Or will we be able to merge your files onto an existing game?


You shouldn't have to start a new game. I'll confirm this when I'm done with it.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You shouldn't have to start a new game. I'll confirm this when I'm done with it.


Thanks for the quick response. I was just wondering if I should keep playing, or suffer starting a fresh game. Either way, thanks for making the tweaks.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I was just wondering if I should keep playing, or suffer starting a fresh game. Either way, thanks for making the tweaks.


Once you have a decent suit AND weapons... you just can keep going. The problem is just at the beginning, when the artificial difficulty makes you grind and play like a robot until you can afford the good stuff. The concept of the game is very nice: you can't roam all day long, you need to have stashes along the road to put the stuff you find. Which is a very good idea, but I hate the idea that I have to play 20 hours just to start the game. Because... I have to.

They should give you some sort of anti-anomaly protection so that, at least, you can get into the dredge station and survive the little radiation there is.

Just something extra... and the Black Road makes utterly no sense. You will spend the first 10 hours following other stalkers and looting everything you can. That ain't difficult... that is silly.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Just something extra... and the Black Road makes utterly no sense. You will spend the first 10 hours following other stalkers and looting everything you can. That ain't difficult... that is silly.


Actually I liked Black Road. You start out with nothing surrounded by enemies. Find a pistol. Then you have the option of grinding or taking a huge risk and ambushing some bandits for a rifle of some sort.
In 2.0 as Recon I managed to best 3 bandits with the pistol you find at the start. Then I found a Loner party being attacked by 20 dogs and 5 boars. Only one Stalker died out of that ordeal, but I nabbed a silenced rifle. All in about 20 minutes.

Then the grind began


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Actually I liked Black Road. You start out with nothing surrounded by enemies. Find a pistol. Then you have the option of grinding or taking a huge risk and ambushing some bandits for a rifle of some sort.
> In 2.0 as Recon I managed to best 3 bandits with the pistol you find at the start. Then I found a Loner party being attacked by 20 dogs and 5 boars. Only one Stalker died out of that ordeal, but I nabbed a silenced rifle. All in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Then the grind began


But still, its terrible. The only thing this start does is make it longer for the actual game to actually start.

LURK was insanely hard from the beginning to the end. There were no valleys nor peaks. It didn't really matter the equipment you had, because the enemies scaled with you. Here? The game simply cheats. 5 dogs + 2 bloocksuckers + 3 fleshes hitting a guy for like 5 - 10 seconds.. .and he didn't die. Yet when I shoot them they get killed easier... and mutants destroy me if they get in CQC (I'm sweating every time the damn Armsel Protecta jams... god, so unreliable! Even at +85% state it jams every once in a while! Luckily I found a customised one that I could repair with a repair kit I found, too...).

I still don't know what is "fun" about this mod. It reminds me of any role playing game in which you need to level up and, thus, you grind non-stop. At least there you had easier means to grind... here? I just go roaming around and hope to find human targets... the more the better... but nope, they just give me trio's of bloodsuckers. And they aren't fun... nor profitable.


----------



## Aparition

Actually I was thinking about the item list for Misery last night (for whatever reason).
I think it would add a lot of the fun factor back if Repair Kits were more powerful. Leave the other little repair items on the main traders but make Repair Kits primarily lootable, somewhat easy to use, and very effective, and very profitable selling to Stalkers. Make them unprofitable selling to primary traders.

Make repair kits a sought after item, more common on Elite Stalkers and near end-game, and rare on lower level NPC's, with weaker kits more available the same way.

That would boost the trading done between stalkers and make gear maintenance easier to manage. As you would need to use the Mechanics more to do early game repairs. Pair that with discount missions so you can eventually get basic repairs done cheaply.

Now you have the option of running back to the traders for repair or using that valuable item for money or repairs.
I think it would reduce some of the pack rat mentality that MISERY brings to the game. Then in late game you might have a few repair kits, so you spend more time completing missions and less time juggling 20 items to repair your pistol.

Kind of makes sense too from a flow perspective. In early game you can only afford or find Glue to try to patch up your gear, using anything you can find to keep your stuff working. Then late game you have better access to items designed for repairs.

I think Misery 1 had this kind of approach at one point. I'm all for expanding the repair kits ability, but I really don't want to juggle 50 items to get my pistol repaired %75.


----------



## nleksan

The reason Bloodsuckers are so hard is because:

- They made them literally invisible (removed all particle effects, literally increased the length of time they can remain invisible by orders of magnitude, and cut their "blink" time WAY down aka the time when they flash back to being visible)
- THEY ARE INVINCIBLE WHEN INVISIBLE!!!

When I tweaked the monsters, I made the bloodsuckers somewhere in-between vanilla and 2.1, cutting the length of the invisibility period to a little over the halfway point between Vanilla and 2.1, doubling the blink time (which is still less than the vanilla), increasing the particles to ~90 or so (vanilla is like 300), and most importantly, making them VULNERABLE when invisible (they take 2x as much damage when invisible but can move 1.6x faster and attack 20% faster, than when visible)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> The reason Bloodsuckers are so hard is because:
> 
> - They made them literally invisible (removed all particle effects, literally increased the length of time they can remain invisible by orders of magnitude, and cut their "blink" time WAY down aka the time when they flash back to being visible)
> - THEY ARE INVINCIBLE WHEN INVISIBLE!!!
> 
> When I tweaked the monsters, I made the bloodsuckers somewhere in-between vanilla and 2.1, cutting the length of the invisibility period to a little over the halfway point between Vanilla and 2.1, doubling the blink time (which is still less than the vanilla), increasing the particles to ~90 or so (vanilla is like 300), and most importantly, making them VULNERABLE when invisible (they take 2x as much damage when invisible but can move 1.6x faster and attack 20% faster, than when visible)


Bloodsuckers were like this in vanilla CoP too, except they moved slower and had a longer blink time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ You can find weapons in stashes, and they're all in perfect condition. I've been rebalancing it for the last few days now, artifacts are now very valuable as they should be, and they no longer weigh a ton. The older guns, especially the worn/old models, are all much cheaper. At the start of the game you can find a few for sale at under 6000 RU, and if you do the conversion you'll see how cheap that is. On the other hand, the high end stuff is really high end, some of them more pricey than they were before. I didn't modify trader inventories yet.
> 
> I can't figure out how to make it so Controllers and Poltergeists don't drain your health in 3 seconds when you approach them. Some of the mutants are more dangerous now, I need to test out this Chimera. I wish I could do something about the inventory... the game really needs an RPG style inventory with sorting.


It seems like one of my major gripes with this game has always been the inventory. Moving stuff into stashes or back and forth is always so much trouble, plus all your gear just lumps into your inventory for the most part. I'm really expecting L.A. to have some fixes for this. I like to collect and hoard things in the STALKER games, but moving massive amounts of ammo to inventories or back and forth has never been easy. So many 1000s of clicks have been added to my mouse just from that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I've been playing Misery 2.1 for a few hours and... the name should be changed to "Grinding misery". The reason is pretty obvious: if you want to do anything, you have to grind to death and pretty much kill anything that moves (provided that you are shooting them from cover, if they are human). Which is... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING. You see, Stalker has a very very unique atmosphere AND one of the best ballistics and gun mechanics ever to be implemented in an FPS.. that gets ruined because:
> 
> a) You have to micro-manage like a robot your damn inventory. Its even more complicated than in vanilla Stalker because you have like 50200501040 items that are almost equal and, once you consider that Stalker has no means of "sorting" anything into the inventory... good luck not spending 10 minutes looking for whatever you need in that particular moment.
> 
> b) You have to do circles around base looting EVERYTHING and selling it. You make a little profit per round, and thus you can keep going. Just the food you require per day costs a few thousand RU... so, you better kill some fleshes (they are SUPER cost effective. Well, at least you make a profit on each, if you use shot. Forget about non-shot projectiles. Its a waste... like not going for headshots on humans). But still, its TEDIOUS because you can't do anything else unless you want to reload like 27 times. It feels like any RPG in which you redo an area because you want to level up... but without leveling up.
> 
> c) Have to lose like a ton of time every single instance you want to cook something, or repair, or even use a medkit. Come on, the medkit takes enough time to heal up that its already useless in a fight... no need for the screen to go blank and take forever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I don't know. Together, the mod doesn't make sense. It feels as artificial, and its not fun because you break the whole gameplay for it. Why? Its simple.
> 
> a) You can't go artifact fishing. Heck, you can't even get the simple "find the glowing artifact at the boat" because it will kill you. Even if you have the required container (2000 RU, and several extra KG of weight) it harms you A LOT. I'm not sure I broke even once we factor the medkit (or 2) I used (1.5k each), + tobacco (for rad poison) + ammo to kill the stalker stealers.
> 
> But even that one, which is like free money in Stalker vanilla... you require the container. Gasmask helps, too... but not that much if its broken, because you won't see anything in it. So, you have no headlamp... AND the glass on your gasmask is broken... AND you are getting rad poisoning... AND 3 ugly guys wait you outside the boy. Yes, reloading 10 times was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the other artifacts? Lets see... Petruha? (loner that gets into boiler anomaly, you rescue, and gives you a fireball). The fire "aura" (not the flamers, just the place being hot) toasts you in very few seconds. No time to get in and out unless you want to cook your armor + helmet + all your hp. Even if you live it will cost you more than 5k just to repair your (already pretty bad) gear.
> 
> What about the cave in which there is a body, below the burnt farmstead? Acid almost completely insta-kills you.
> 
> And son.
> 
> Ok, so, deffinitely no artifact hunting.
> 
> b) Mutant hunting is dangerous... and not very lucrative. Also, the stuff you get is only worth money (and weights a ton) and thus you will advance super duper slowly (I mean.. if you go corpse-looting, you will find useful loot, like food, ammo and others...). Its hard to get a decent shotgun in good shape (I started as a sniper, so I still have the sawn off. Yes, its like the worse thing ever but I have yet to find anything better that doesn't jam every time), and with only 2 cartridges on the sawn-off, and with the groups of mutants... well, lets just say that even 4 fleshes are dangerous if you don't find something to juke them (like a tiny wall). Shooting them from far away its a total waste of ammo (and rifle ammo is expensive, at 60 RU / bullet (yes, I've calculated the benefits per run, trust me). You need more than 3 to kill a simple flesh, provided you miss none. The meat itself is worth less than the ammo... and the hide is worth double... but, even if it takes you 4-5 shots to kill one, not worth the risks (you only need 1 sawn-off shot to kill it. Up close and personal).
> 
> c) Hunting people is.... not good. Their weapons are useless (and sell in the 3 digits. Most of the time below 500. So, you need 5-12 weapons to pay ONLY for your food), and their loots isn't any good. People will shoot at you... and they move, and hide. This means that you will need to repair your armor (I'm not. I can't) AND weapon, and will expend a lot of ammo (with sniper a lot less than with the others... I can only imagine how frustrating it has to be with any other class... specially when they shoot at you from a long distance and non-sniper weapons have terrible accuracy at range at the beginning).
> 
> So, what the heck do you do to make a living? Well.... you roam around staying out of trouble... and, when you hear gunshots... you go there, to check the results of the battle from a distance, and scavenge everything you can. Yes, it sucks. A lot.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, the game and the experience is totally ruined because of something artificial that has been forced into the game. I mean, a game needs to flow naturally.. and Misery doesn't. A few things I think the team should look into:
> 
> a) Grinding is BOOOOOOOOOOOORING.
> 
> b) Medkit and cooking mechanics take far too long. They shouldn't take any time at all... or, when cooking, you should be able to do 10 flesh meats at a time. More BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING here.
> 
> c) The game shouldn't look artificial. As a matter of fact, the game isn't difficult at all.


Did you by chance play the first Misery? Do you think it was better/worse than this version? I remember the beginning of the first Misery was pretty brutal and a grindfest, but once you got some armor it was much better. At least I played with the Bandit jacket for too long on my playthrough, and died to anything in 1-2 hits, that made for a lot of reloading. Finally found a basic suit of armor and I could at least survive encounters, but there was still lots of running back and forth between loot piles to gain ammo. I did that until I found out about selling grenades... made my fortune that way lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> The reason Bloodsuckers are so hard is because:
> 
> - They made them literally invisible (removed all particle effects, literally increased the length of time they can remain invisible by orders of magnitude, and cut their "blink" time WAY down aka the time when they flash back to being visible)
> - THEY ARE INVINCIBLE WHEN INVISIBLE!!!
> 
> When I tweaked the monsters, I made the bloodsuckers somewhere in-between vanilla and 2.1, cutting the length of the invisibility period to a little over the halfway point between Vanilla and 2.1, doubling the blink time (which is still less than the vanilla), increasing the particles to ~90 or so (vanilla is like 300), and most importantly, making them VULNERABLE when invisible (they take 2x as much damage when invisible but can move 1.6x faster and attack 20% faster, than when visible)


Bloodsuckers are tough as it is, in SGM they are completely invisible, but you can hear them running and huffing as they move around. At least you can shoot toward there sound when they are coming at you, I guess the red crosshair also gives them away a bit too but at least you have something to go on (sound) when they are coming at you. Completely invisible, and no sound sounds lame, would you have to rely on "battle" music to even know you are being engaged? If you don't even know you are being hunted until they hit you, you are probably just about dead at that point.

I pretty much expect some grinding in Misery 2, as it was in Misery 1, but it should taper off toward mid/endgame when you can kill effectively and have decent equipment.

Looking forward to Boredgunner's fixes, then I'll pick it up and see what's what


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It seems like one of my major gripes with this game has always been the inventory. Moving stuff into stashes or back and forth is always so much trouble, plus all your gear just lumps into your inventory for the most part. I'm really expecting L.A. to have some fixes for this. I like to collect and hoard things in the STALKER games, but moving massive amounts of ammo to inventories or back and forth has never been easy. So many 1000s of clicks have been added to my mouse just from that.
> Did you by chance play the first Misery? Do you think it was better/worse than this version? I remember the beginning of the first Misery was pretty brutal and a grindfest, but once you got some armor it was much better. At least I played with the Bandit jacket for too long on my playthrough, and died to anything in 1-2 hits, that made for a lot of reloading. Finally found a basic suit of armor and I could at least survive encounters, but there was still lots of running back and forth between loot piles to gain ammo. I did that until I found out about selling grenades... made my fortune that way lol.
> Bloodsuckers are tough as it is, in SGM they are completely invisible, but you can hear them running and huffing as they move around. At least you can shoot toward there sound when they are coming at you, I guess the red crosshair also gives them away a bit too but at least you have something to go on (sound) when they are coming at you. Completely invisible, and no sound sounds lame, would you have to rely on "battle" music to even know you are being engaged? If you don't even know you are being hunted until they hit you, you are probably just about dead at that point.
> 
> I pretty much expect some grinding in Misery 2, as it was in Misery 1, but it should taper off toward mid/endgame when you can kill effectively and have decent equipment.
> 
> Looking forward to Boredgunner's fixes, then I'll pick it up and see what's what


Yes, I finished Misery 1. And I enjoyed it a lot, although it had its fair share of problems, specially some unbalances (that I won't speak off because that was some time ago and I could be mistaken regarding the details). The game was more or less like LURK (the hardcore mod for SOC), but grinding wasn't a necessity. You just knew that in order to do certain tasks you needed certain equipment... but you weren't roaming around the map with no real objectives that pass the day with a profit.

I can tell you I've played plenty of mods... and I like to grind some more or some less. In cop, specially, I tend to grind enough so that I have a more or less upgraded weapon AND a decent armor. This means I spend a few more (ingame) days than I should to scavenge all the anomalies several times so I can make a nice amount of money.

What I have done so far in Misery 2.1?

a) Bought only 1 weapon (a WWII semi-auto sniper rifle), and 0 suits, nor expend a dime at the repair-man. I have found neither on stashes.

b) Only scavenged for artifacts on radiation-based anomalies... cause they are the only ones you can actually do without real equipment.

c) Completed the missing stalkers mission, and cleared the bloodsucker nest.

d) Clear the Mercenary camps once I bought that WWII semi-auto sniper rifle. Yes, its THAT awesome.

I've spent enough hours that in Vanilla I'd be checking the Jupiter plant... and in any other mod I would have started Yanov. Its been like... 10 ingame days?

PS: game says "zone time: 1 months time"
---

All in all, the mod is off in plenty of ways. For instance: I have 0 armor (well, not 0 since I have a kevlar plate on the suit), because my initial suit is 100% damaged, and I carry no helmet (the gasmask has broken glass, and I see crap with it, and the other is 100% damaged)... yet I can get into firefights and walk away. Sure, I know exactly how to do so because STEALTH REALLY WORKS IN THIS MOD (and its awesome). Truly, you can walk by the side of some enemies and they won't see you provided you walk while crouch. The only problem comes when you load a game, that the AI restarts... and thus you will get insta-spotted if you aren't covered... but that isn't too bad because bushes do cover sight.

So, *gunfights*? Not that hard. If you have played Stalker a lot you know, by default, which are winning locations and which ones aren't. The different here is that stealth works... which means that you REQUIRE to move around positions if you assault a camp full of enemies, because they throw grenades to the last seen position. The real problem arrived at the dump station... because in vanilla you have like 5-7 mercs... whereas on Misery 2.1 there were double than that, and all very well armed. I had to basically exploit the game (killed them from within. There is a pipeline that you can stay in, covered, and just make noise so they go towards you). Actually.. gunfights is easy because you don't get that much damage. I have 0 armod except for a kevlar plate that I found, yet I don't die that badly. Maybe later on the enemies will be spot on and I'll die a lot, I have no idea.

*Mutants*? Cats, boars, dogs and pseudo-dogs are lethal. You need a more than decent shotgun (not a 2-barreled one) to deal with them with certain guarantees, unless you find a high spot and you just bug them. Bloodsuckers aren't fun at all... because I have yet to see any that isn't invisible all the time. In vanilla and any other mods they aren't invisible unless they spot you... but there they will attack anything, which means that they are travelling the map (in packs of 3)... and because they make close to no sound... you just notice they are around you, and then you die.

Controllers... I haven't faced the one in Zaton, not yet. I know the blue poltergeist in the antennas eats you alive (can't kill it fast enough for his aura to eat my brains), and the controller will do so faster. The controller is inside a cave so you really have to get close to him to kill him... which isn't good.

*Anomalies*: the only ones you can do are the radiation-based, once you have a lot of tobacco. The others... forget it. A jellyfish goes for 2.5K... if I have to waste 1 medkit + bandage + other stuff just to get a similarly priced item... then I won't go into the anomalies. Not worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, *gunfights*? Not that hard. If you have played Stalker a lot you know, by default, which are winning locations and which ones aren't. The different here is that stealth works... which means that you REQUIRE to move around positions if you assault a camp full of enemies, because they throw grenades to the last seen position. The real problem arrived at the dump station... because in vanilla you have like 5-7 mercs... whereas on Misery 2.1 there were double than that, and all very well armed. I had to basically exploit the game (killed them from within. There is a pipeline that you can stay in, covered, and just make noise so they go towards you). Actually.. gunfights is easy because you don't get that much damage. I have 0 armod except for a kevlar plate that I found, yet I don't die that badly. Maybe later on the enemies will be spot on and I'll die a lot, I have no idea.


The way I have it now, if you have no armor then you won't be eating bullets. Bullet count seems to be even between the player and NPCs, it's quite low overall so you'll want to avoid being shot. Seems good so far, like Mod Pack 2013 for SoC except with better weapon handling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> *Mutants*? Cats, boars, dogs and pseudo-dogs are lethal. You need a more than decent shotgun (not a 2-barreled one) to deal with them with certain guarantees, unless you find a high spot and you just bug them. Bloodsuckers aren't fun at all... because I have yet to see any that isn't invisible all the time. In vanilla and any other mods they aren't invisible unless they spot you... but there they will attack anything, which means that they are travelling the map (in packs of 3)... and because they make close to no sound... you just notice they are around you, and then you die.
> 
> Controllers... I haven't faced the one in Zaton, not yet. I know the blue poltergeist in the antennas eats you alive (can't kill it fast enough for his aura to eat my brains), and the controller will do so faster. The controller is inside a cave so you really have to get close to him to kill him... which isn't good.


Cats and dogs go down very easily now, after my tweaking. These petty creatures shouldn't be bullet sponges. I haven't found any Bloodsuckers yet to test. I know how to change the radius for the telepathic attack from Controllers and Poltergeists, but still nothing for damage. They're easy enough to take out from a distance though since they're so slow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> *Anomalies*: the only ones you can do are the radiation-based, once you have a lot of tobacco. The others... forget it. A jellyfish goes for 2.5K... if I have to waste 1 medkit + bandage + other stuff just to get a similarly priced item... then I won't go into the anomalies. Not worth it.


I made artifacts worthwhile now. They're worth a lot, though I didn't get around to changing their properties yet except for select few (Compass, Heart of the Oasis, and Bubble).


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The way I have it now, if you have no armor then you won't be eating bullets. Bullet count seems to be even between the player and NPCs, it's quite low overall so you'll want to avoid being shot. Seems good so far, like Mod Pack 2013 for SoC except with better weapon handling.
> Cats and dogs go down very easily now, after my tweaking. These petty creatures shouldn't be bullet sponges. I haven't found any Bloodsuckers yet to test. I know how to change the radius for the telepathic attack from Controllers and Poltergeists, but still nothing for damage. They're easy enough to take out from a distance though since they're so slow.
> I made artifacts worthwhile now. They're worth a lot, though I didn't get around to changing their properties yet except for select few (Compass, Heart of the Oasis, and Bubble).


I didn't mean that I get hit a lot by bullets... if I do, I die at the 2nd or 3rd shot (not accounting for bleeding).

Cats and dogs weren't that bad: they died with a single "slug" shot. Cats were specially fragile.

Regarding artifacts... its a bit weird if you ask me. I took a look into the configs of the game and... some artifacts do give you a nice boost against bullets... but I haven't found any (in the config) that actually EATS radiation. So, you have to combine them with those boxes to use them. Its even more of a pita than before.

I don't know whose idea was to make the artifact system like this but... it makes no sense. They are super super heavy on their own, ALSO require containers to carry them AND ssp99 eats your whole stamina. Result? If you go artifact hunting you have to actually carry your normal suit (it will take forever with the stamina recovery of the SSP-99) plus all the other stuff... even if its just by your side. And because the Ecologist suit is so fragile, you also need to carry stuff to repair it on the road. Not talking about "being shoot" fragile, or being bitten fragile... nope, just getting into fire anomalies gets your suit distroyed in no time. Just as if it were made of crystal, and all after a cost of 85.000 RU. Ah! BTW, you can't upgrade any of it at Cardan. Awesome.

Also, with sniper I can carry weight up until 155kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So... after 40kg I lose stamina very quickly, but I can carry up until 155kg







Somebody please explain me this.

Oh and, BTW, the SSP99 gets teared a part rather easily... by fire anomalies. Nope, not those that produce a flame... just being into it. And rather quickly, if you ask me.


----------



## Cykososhull

I knew I was going to have to grind through Zaton to acquire enough money to upgrade. This is why I chose assault, because I knew I was going to have to be a pack rat for gear and equipment. Doesn't help really considering I have to eat every 5 minutes.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I knew I was going to have to grind through Zaton to acquire enough money to upgrade. This is why I chose assault, because I knew I was going to have to be a pack rat for gear and equipment. Doesn't help really considering I have to eat every 5 minutes.


Yea, I started a new game as assault and was wondering about cheating / edit that constant need for tucker, you have a 'gutsful' after a while of seeing the moaning tummy icon








THAT is would be an easy fix compared with the lads struggles in the last have a dozen posts.


----------



## nleksan

My advice? Play the game in whatever way makes it most FUN and ENJOYABLE to YOU! If that means leaving it exactly as-is, good for you (just install and play), but if that means there are things that are adding so much frustration that it pulls you out of the immersion, removing some of the fun, or just plain making you angry/worried/etc, THEN CHANGE IT!

All you need is Notepad++, backup your Gamedata folder, and start tweaking LTX files to your heart's content!

If you are going to argue that "it's not the way the game was made! you're ruining it! AHHHHH!", I respond by saying "Misery is not the way the game was made, it's vastly different from Call of Pripyat, so nya-nya







". It's really pretty easy to start figuring out what different things do, and overall it's quite logical. GSC-Forum has some excellent, very experienced members who have posted guides (that I didn't find out until AFTER learning by trial and error, but alas...) showing everything from tweaking existing stats, to creating new weapons, writing new scripts, etc.

If you want to make items weigh less, like artifacts? Just go the the respective LTX files and change weights! Want your weapon to be more accurate with a lower ROF, or a fast-firing low-precision CQC monster? Just modify the LTX!


----------



## nleksan

m_bloodsucker-MODIFIED.ltx.txt 29k .txt file


There's a quickly-tweaked file to make the Bloodsuckers less ridiculously OP, make them actually able to be seen from a distance (although their hearing range and sensitivity is high!), and generally keep them scary instead of frustrating.

Backup the "m_bloodsucker.ltx" file in "Misery -> gamedata -> configs -> creatures", remove the ".txt" from the end of my file as well as the "-modified" (so it should just be "m_bloodsucker.ltx"), and copy it into the aforementioned folder, overwriting the original file there (DO NOT DO UNTIL YOU HAVE BACKED UP ORIGINAL!!!!! I am not responsible for any issues, because while I have beaten the game beginning to end multiple times using many variations of many of my tweaked files, you are using this at your own risk....).


----------



## Cykososhull

The mercs at the waste plant are so OP, that they are able to shoot through trees apparently. Not sure if this is a vanilla bug, but it sure is frustrating picking guys off from behind a tree twice my size and getting hit.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> The mercs at the waste plant are so OP, that they are able to shoot through trees apparently. Not sure if this is a vanilla bug, but it sure is frustrating picking guys off from behind a tree twice my size and getting hit.


Video game AI for you. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is one of many game series that suffers from this.


----------



## jmcosta

hey boredgunner its possible to noclip in this game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey boredgunner its possible to noclip in this game?


It is, but you'd need to use a mod since I think activating cheats/dev mode requires editing a dll or something.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> The mercs at the waste plant are so OP, that they are able to shoot through trees apparently. Not sure if this is a vanilla bug, but it sure is frustrating picking guys off from behind a tree twice my size and getting hit.


Hehe... don't start as Recon then (not sure of other starts). You start right at the Waste Plant. You have two options... run down the road and fight Snorks, or skirt the Plant walls and immediately hear silenced rifle rounds plinking away at the walls and ground. Really... it is immediate.

I don't mind that at all though. It just means you have to be really fast on the first shot. Also you can hide behind boxes and shoot over them. For some reason the AI has long delay in engaging you when you are crouched behind a box.


----------



## prava

Damn Misery is crashy







No idea why but it keeps crashing on certain saved games... and I'm forced to go back









PS: where exactly is the log so I can try to look into it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Damn Misery is crashy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why but it keeps crashing on certain saved games... and I'm forced to go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: where exactly is the log so I can try to look into it?


Public Documents\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\logs or something like that.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It is, but you'd need to use a mod since I think activating cheats/dev mode requires editing a dll or something.


i found this command in the console "demo_record 1" and it work lol

thx anyway


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i found this command in the console "demo_record 1" and it work lol
> 
> thx anyway


Yeah but does that move the player? If I recall correctly it's just a free floating camera, but the player stays put. It is useful though.


----------



## prava

OK, more things about Misery...

a) The FN2000 you buy from Nimble is... A CIVILIAN VERSION! In-game meaning? Well... you only have 2 branches of updates, instead of 4 or 5. I have yet to understand why that is. I know cause I found an alternate version on some npc. I also have the FN-FS2000... that I luckily found around.

Oh, BTW, Nimble's FN2000 is semi-auto only. So, even more useless.

b) The FN FAL in camouflage version (L1A1 SLR camouflage) is semi-auto only, too. Funny thing? Its not sniper-friendly ("medium" efficiency). No idea why that would be...

c) The items that have multiple uses are just a terribly bad idea. Why? Because... first: they occupy a lot more space into the inventory. But, sencond, and most importantly... because regarding the game they are different objects, which means you can't hotkey them to the F1-F4. I mean, if you have tobacco... you can't bind "Marlboro". You will bind "Marlboro 3 usages left". Once you use that once... its no longer the same object, and can't use it again with the same hotkey. Its nonsense. It actually makes the hotkeys unusable except for stimpaks and bandages.

d) The sound from all the masks is so damn tiring. Heck, in this mod sound doesn't work, because you hear gunshots from half the map away... but you don't hear any footsteps unless whatever is around you is about to eat you for breakfast. In this game stealth works... but it doesn't if you get into a suckers way because you can't hear it. No, you won't see it either because not even when they relax they are visible. I haven't found a single one that wasn't cloaked all the time. At least in vanilla they are cloaked until they spot you or you shoot them, whatever comes first. Here? You have no idea where they are all the time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> OK, more things about Misery...
> 
> a) The FN2000 you buy from Nimble is... A CIVILIAN VERSION! In-game meaning? Well... you only have 2 branches of updates, instead of 4 or 5. I have yet to understand why that is. I know cause I found an alternate version on some npc. I also have the FN-FS2000... that I luckily found around.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Nimble's FN2000 is semi-auto only. So, even more useless.
> 
> b) The FN FAL in camouflage version (L1A1 SLR camouflage) is semi-auto only, too. Funny thing? Its not sniper-friendly ("medium" efficiency). No idea why that would be...
> 
> c) The items that have multiple uses are just a terribly bad idea. Why? Because... first: they occupy a lot more space into the inventory. But, sencond, and most importantly... because regarding the game they are different objects, which means you can't hotkey them to the F1-F4. I mean, if you have tobacco... you can't bind "Marlboro". You will bind "Marlboro 3 usages left". Once you use that once... its no longer the same object, and can't use it again with the same hotkey. Its nonsense. It actually makes the hotkeys unusable except for stimpaks and bandages.
> 
> d) The sound from all the masks is so damn tiring. Heck, in this mod sound doesn't work, because you hear gunshots from half the map away... but you don't hear any footsteps unless whatever is around you is about to eat you for breakfast. In this game stealth works... but it doesn't if you get into a suckers way because you can't hear it. No, you won't see it either because not even when they relax they are visible. I haven't found a single one that wasn't cloaked all the time. At least in vanilla they are cloaked until they spot you or you shoot them, whatever comes first. Here? You have no idea where they are all the time.


a) Will definitely fix.

b) L1A1 SLR is a civilian rifle, meant to be semi-auto only. I will make the price reflect that. In my addon, the weapon efficiency rating won't really matter since I made them have the same firing accuracy, rate of fire, damage, condition, etc, since it's meant to be realistic.


----------



## Cykososhull

Is there anyway to kill the flying electric anomaly at iron forest?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Is there anyway to kill the flying electric anomaly at iron forest?


It's actually not an anomaly, it's a mutant (the nature of which is revealed in Shadow of Chernobyl, as is the nature of the Zone and the Wish Granter). You have to shoot it in just the right spot.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's actually not an anomaly, it's a mutant (the nature of which is revealed in Shadow of Chernobyl, as is the nature of the Zone and the Wish Granter). You have to shoot it in just the right spot.


Thanks, but, what is the "right spot?" Should I just aim center mass?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks, but, what is the "right spot?" Should I just aim center mass?


It seems to be just above the center mass. Also you'll want to stay at medium or long range, due to their ridiculous area attack that just drains your health and kills you in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but does that move the player? If I recall correctly it's just a free floating camera, but the player stays put. It is useful though.


ya it's a camera like garrymod, enough to take some pics








_
Quote:


> a) The FN2000 you buy from Nimble is... A CIVILIAN VERSION!


its not bad i like that version makes you to save ammo and do accurate shots..
_

i recorded some gameplay in iron forest it's the most enjoyable part of zaton a lot mutants pretty challenging and every time you start a campaign the game spawns different types


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> _
> 
> i recorded some gameplay in iron forest it's the most enjoyable part of zaton a lot mutants pretty challenging and every time you start a campaign the game spawns different types


Thanks for the vid. I've never actually killed the flying mutant at the Iron forest.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks for the vid. I've never actually killed the flying mutant at the Iron forest.


i dont usually play like this, always go sneaky but bloodsuckers are fast lol


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's actually not an anomaly, it's a mutant (the nature of which is revealed in Shadow of Chernobyl, as is the nature of the Zone and the Wish Granter). You have to shoot it in just the right spot.


Except it has a nasty habit of hitting a player even when they are behind cover. You would need to use a long range sniper or scoped rifle to hit it and not attract it's attention. What's more difficult is how it is shrouded somewhat and is constantly on the move as well.


----------



## prava

Damn. Got tired of Misery 2.1 and downloaded and installed Autumn Aurora 2... but it doesn't work







The game crashes on start up (not even the menu loads up). Been googling to no avail, as the logs give no useful info


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Damn. Got tired of Misery 2.1 and downloaded and installed Autumn Aurora 2... but it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game crashes on start up (not even the menu loads up). Been googling to no avail, as the logs give no useful info


Right STALKER patch?
Using a clean install?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Right STALKER patch?
> Using a clean install?


Yup. Patch 1.0006 as stated by the readme and clean install. The funny thing is that I can uninstall the mod and the game loads and plays just fine in vanilla mod







but install the mod again and you won't even see the menu of the game.

Also, there is no crash log. The bug_trap appears but I can't see it since the "STALKER" initial mini-loading screen sits on top... and the logs say nothing useful since there isn't any "FATAL_ERROR" line.

Oh, and the funniest thing: I can't, for the life of me, to stop the background process called "XR_3DA" (the Stalker application). I think I'll install it again just to see if I screwed it up somehow... but I know I'm not because the game works fine just by uninstalling the mod.


----------



## Aparition

I'd re-download the mod.
It worked for me first try.

Or delete the SweetFX files.


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Yup. Patch 1.0006 as stated by the readme and clean install. The funny thing is that I can uninstall the mod and the game loads and plays just fine in vanilla mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but install the mod again and you won't even see the menu of the game.
> 
> Also, there is no crash log. The bug_trap appears but I can't see it since the "STALKER" initial mini-loading screen sits on top... and the logs say nothing useful since there isn't any "FATAL_ERROR" line.
> 
> Oh, and the funniest thing: I can't, for the life of me, to stop the background process called "XR_3DA" (the Stalker application). I think I'll install it again just to see if I screwed it up somehow... but I know I'm not because the game works fine just by uninstalling the mod.


Did you delete the d3d9.dll out of your bin folder? You have to delete this then reinstall AA2, I had the same issue last night. I ended up downloading the game twice twice in like 2 hours lol.

The issue is steam doesnt like sweetfx, I tried disabling the overlay, didnt work for me. Its strange ive gotten sweetfx to work with skyrim no problem.

Lulz as well cause we were in exactly the same situation, i got a bit bored of misery and decided to try AA2 and it didn't work at first. So try unistalling and reinstalling the mod and before you launch the game delete/rename/move the d3d9.dll file in stalker SHoC/Bin. If that fails reinstall the game I guess, then try again thats what worked for me.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'd re-download the mod.
> It worked for me first try.
> 
> Or delete the SweetFX files.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Did you delete the d3d9.dll out of your bin folder? You have to delete this then reinstall AA2, I had the same issue last night. I ended up downloading the game twice twice in like 2 hours lol.
> 
> The issue is steam doesnt like sweetfx, I tried disabling the overlay, didnt work for me. Its strange ive gotten sweetfx to work with skyrim no problem.
> 
> Lulz as well cause we were in exactly the same situation, i got a bit bored of misery and decided to try AA2 and it didn't work at first. So try unistalling and reinstalling the mod and before you launch the game delete/rename/move the d3d9.dll file in stalker SHoC/Bin. If that fails reinstall the game I guess, then try again thats what worked for me.


Renaming the d3d9.dll did it. The funny bit? I don't use steam with Stalker. Which is the reason I never bothered to rename such dll because I thought that sweetFX caused no problems on non-steam versions... and I found nowhere such problem.

But well, I fixed it and I'm to the Agroprom Underground. The game is dark as hell, you won't see a turd unless you step on it... which its not a problem to me.. unless the enemy sees you just fine, but you don't see anything. Luckily I bought Bes's modified AK74 (pretty cheap, 3k RU at mint condition) which has a scope and silencer... and works wonders.


----------



## boredgunner

This picture of Lost Alpha was just posted.


----------



## Valkayria

What in the mother of hell is that...thing?


----------



## boredgunner

It was supposed to be in SoC, though only a texture file of it made it to the game if I recall correctly. I forget the name.


----------



## nleksan

It's a cameo appearance by Boredgunner!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> It's a cameo appearance by Boredgunner!


I'm not that good looking unfortunately, but I will post a picture of my actual cameo appearance, don't worry.


----------



## Valkayria

I'm sure I'll run like a girl if I see it in Lost Alpha.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I'm sure I'll run like a girl if *when* I see it in Lost Alpha.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Aparition

That thing is freaky.
I wonder what other goodies we'll see.


----------



## Cykososhull

Looks like a pissed off, murderous Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That thing is freaky.
> I wonder what other goodies we'll see.


They've given us a sneak peek of the "Swamp Beast", but we haven't really seen it in action. It's based on the Poltergeist's visible model. I think these along with everything in Oblivion Lost make up all the creatures in the game. As for other goodies, if you have anything specific in mind I may be able to tell you if LA has it or not.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Davschall

So I've been trying to modfy misery a bit and hit a bit of a snag. I want to lower the minum weapon state required for the universal cleaning kit. I feel like there is a big whole between 75% and 25%. Yet when i change the value to .50 it doesnt change in game. I can change the prices of stuff but if i try to lower the requirements it doesnt work. Any help? Also how do I make the blood suckers visible when they are just standing around. I changed their invisibilty settings a bit, but id like to be able to sneak up on them sometimes, rather than the other way around.


----------



## nleksan

Download the bloodsucker.ltx I uploaded, it's a page or two back (I view posts 100 at a time, not sure where it is; uploaded it maybe a week ago?), it has the bloodsuckers set to be more visible.

I was able to change the condition requirements for the repair items, I'll upload a "work in progress" file that I KNOW has the conditions lowered and working properly...

m_bloodsucker-MODIFIED.ltx.txt 29k .txt file


items_repair.ltx.txt 384k .txt file


There's both, just remove the "txt"


----------



## prava

So, I've been playing AA2 for a while and....they used the WORST sights ever to be done for any games period. Seriously. I get it that sniping is unfair on the AI on this game but... seriously? Some have dirt and moisture... and others reflect light in manners that make no sense and make them unusable in many conditions... and the FN FAL one is sideways :/ So, between those sights AND the huuuuge sway even when crouching (the sway on its own make it very hard to snipe properly) it takes away most of all the other stuff on the mod (which is FANTASTIC).

Overall, though, the mod is super solid. Loading times are one of the best I've seen in any modded Stalker period. Graphics wise and colour palette chosen is also wonderful. The sound is the best I've heard in any Stalker games (except some weapons sound that sound like you are shooting peas, not bullets. And, to me, a gun that doesn't make a nice sound is a gun I don't use. Poor G36C I found :/ With silencer its a so-so... without, a no-no XD ).


----------



## Lhotse

*FINALLY !!!!*









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...065268752723_401866742_n_zps4737256a.jpg.html


----------



## boredgunner

Finally? So it's good that it got leaked? LA's quality will most likely suffer in case you didn't realize, they're releasing it unfinished on April 26th. So I assume it will be up to the community to finish bugfixing it. All of this happened mighty close to April fools day too, though it doesn't seem to be a joke lol.


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Download the bloodsucker.ltx I uploaded, it's a page or two back (I view posts 100 at a time, not sure where it is; uploaded it maybe a week ago?), it has the bloodsuckers set to be more visible.
> 
> I was able to change the condition requirements for the repair items, I'll upload a "work in progress" file that I KNOW has the conditions lowered and working properly...
> 
> m_bloodsucker-MODIFIED.ltx.txt 29k .txt file
> 
> 
> items_repair.ltx.txt 384k .txt file
> 
> 
> There's both, just remove the "txt"


I actually saw that and tried to dl it. Thanks for taking the time to do this, unfortunately I keep getting an error when I try to DL it, the same thing happened with the old one. Overclock says there seems to be a problem?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *FINALLY !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...065268752723_401866742_n_zps4737256a.jpg.html


Could that be bad as well? Were the developers going to get any profit sharing if they worked with GSC on the release of it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Could that be bad as well? Were the developers going to get any profit sharing if they worked with GSC on the release of it?


I'm sure they were going to get profit, since it was going to be sold as an official game and dez0wave made it. It also means they're going to be releasing an unfinished and buggy version (they call it stable at least), and they don't seem to be planning on finishing it afterwards.


----------



## Lhotse

I think most of this is a load of crap.
_" This unfortunate event crosses out any chance to release LA as an official addon to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. LA will be released as any other mod without any official support from GSC. "_

There's your answer right there. _That_ (GSC support), was _never_ going to happen anyway imo and this whole charade about some 'leaked version' is just dez0's way of getting this all over with, bugs and all, instead of wasting anymore time on it. I'm going to wait at _least_ 6 months before downloading anything. Let someone else deal with all the problems.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Modders always get screwed...no one appreciates their work, demand they work faster, etc...it's generally something people do because they are passionate about the hobby, but I can say from experience...mod development is a fairly thankless effort. I really don't think people understand the work that comes along with the thousands of mods that can be downloaded by a simple click. I gave up on sharing personal mods awhile back after a terrible attitude towards me from the modding community I was a part. Basically, people feel like they are entitled to your many, many hours of work and frustration, yet offer nothing in return, except to throw tantrums when they don't get what they want...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I think most of this is a load of crap.
> _" This unfortunate event crosses out any chance to release LA as an official addon to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. LA will be released as any other mod without any official support from GSC. "_
> 
> There's your answer right there. _That_ (GSC support), was _never_ going to happen anyway imo and this whole charade about some 'leaked version' is just dez0's way of getting this all over with, bugs and all, instead of wasting anymore time on it. I'm going to wait at _least_ 6 months before downloading anything. Let someone else deal with all the problems.


Yes you've had your conspiracy theories for the longest time. You're the only person who believes that by the way, it's really hilarious to everyone else.









You are aware that S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, as well as other smaller scale games were in development for much longer than Lost Alpha, right? GSC has also been talking about LA, so do you think GSC was lying?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Modders always get screwed...no one appreciates their work, demand they work faster, etc...it's generally something people do because they are passionate about the hobby, but I can say from experience...mod development is a fairly thankless effort. I really don't think people understand the work that comes along with the thousands of mods that can be downloaded by a simple click. I gave up on sharing personal mods awhile back after a terrible attitude towards me from the modding community I was a part. Basically, people feel like they are entitled to your many, many hours of work and frustration, yet offer nothing in return, except to throw tantrums when they don't get what they want...


The entitled and unappreciative, like Lhotse, are the minority in my opinion. You can see most of the comments about LA, most are disappointed about the leak since it makes things worse for everyone. It's true that most people have no clue about the amount of work that goes into mods (Lost Alpha had more work gone into it than 99% retail games, with less resources than 99% retail games), but the ones that outright whine and complain are a small amount. They all seem to forget that these modders do what they do for free, on their spare time, as a hobby, while at the same time they have real jobs and priorities. Those who keep whining about it probably never worked a day in their life.

Leaks happen, it's unfortunate that this one is as disastrous as it is. GSC shouldn't abandon it; EA didn't abandon Crysis 2 after it was leaked. Half Life 2 continued after its leak. I guess we'll see what happens, the community will no doubt take it into their hands to patch out any remaining bugs in LA.


----------



## Davschall

It really is unfortuanate that this happened, i am confused on one thing though. Why would it matter if it was leaked? Why does this determine whether or not GSC will support it? Im asking honestly cause its really frustrating to have been waiting for this so long and now to have it ruined by the actions of ONE person.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> It really is unfortuanate that this happened, i am confused on one thing though. Why would it matter if it was leaked? Why does this determine whether or not GSC will support it? Im asking honestly cause its really frustrating to have been waiting for this so long and now to have it ruined by the actions of ONE person.


Well it could be something as easy as a "breach of contract/NDA" and then GSC doesn't have to own any of it, or contribute/pay for it. It really does suck if this impacts the quality of the mod/release negatively though. I would much rather wait for a polished release of a game then a battlefield 3/4 type of release (lol).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> It really is unfortuanate that this happened, i am confused on one thing though. Why would it matter if it was leaked? Why does this determine whether or not GSC will support it? Im asking honestly cause its really frustrating to have been waiting for this so long and now to have it ruined by the actions of ONE person.


That's a valid question, since I've never heard of a leak causing this much disarray. Lots of people are trying to get an answer on their moddb page, I'll post it here if the answer comes out.

This all serves as a reminder to other modders: be far more careful about who you choose for alpha/beta testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well it could be something as easy as a "breach of contract/NDA" and then GSC doesn't have to own any of it, or contribute/pay for it. It really does suck if this impacts the quality of the mod/release negatively though. I would much rather wait for a polished release of a game then a battlefield 3/4 type of release (lol).


LA has been finished for over a year, and has been in bugfixing stage since then. I hope the major bugs are mostly gone. They're ensuring the April 26 release will be stable. Worst case scenario, it will have some disabled engine features, some bugs, and maybe some poorly translated text. I bet it will be less buggy than SoC and Clear Sky at launch.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *FINALLY !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...065268752723_401866742_n_zps4737256a.jpg.html


This makes no sense at all. Its clearly an escape goat, since no rational being would ever screw up a whole project just because it was leaked. NOBODY.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm sure they were going to get profit, since it was going to be sold as an official game and dez0wave made it. It also means they're going to be releasing an unfinished and buggy version (they call it stable at least), and they don't seem to be planning on finishing it afterwards.


Like I said, it absolutely makes no sense. I think they were planning to release it on the 26th anyway, and this is an excuse because something "went wrong". Would you blame A WHOLE COMMUNITY because 1 PERSON screwed up? No you wouldn't, and neither would anybody else. Specially if you planned to make money of it, since there are a plethora of ways to create an NDA that protects your ass in case one of your employees (or tester, or whatever) talks about things he shouldn't.

----

BTW, there is a super duper silly bug on AA2: if by any chance a Merc spawns on the Bar area... DO NOT SHOOT THEM! Which is kinda hard not to since they appear on the long road that takes you to the Warehouses and they will probably kill you since you have to cross by their side.

Very, very frustrating... because I dealt with them, and although I got the "somebody got killed" message into the bar, the Duty guards didn't attack me, and I thought everything was ok so I spent like 1-2 hours on Warehouses getting stuff








Now I have to redo the whole thing, god damn it.


----------



## Davschall

See I was wondering that too, Im not trying to get tinfoil hatty here, but I really dont understand why it caused this much grief. They've had the source code for the games since 2012 or even earlier, obviously gsc has a vested interested in this. Unless im missing something huge (I very honestly could be) this should be a speed bump not a roadblock.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> See I was wondering that too, Im not trying to get tinfoil hatty here, but I really dont understand why it caused this much grief. They've had the source code for the games since 2012 or even earlier, obviously gsc has a vested interested in this. Unless im missing something huge (I very honestly could be) this should be a speed bump not a roadblock.


GSC has given them some other things in addition to the source code, that were never available to the public. But you have to remember that GSC is a very small company now, most of them left and formed Vostok games. GSC has done many questionable things in the past, such as disbanding and abandoning S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 (which is all still unclear to this day). Anyway I know one of the beta testers, I'm going to see if he can tell me about what has transpired recently. We've seen in the past that dez0wave can be quite fragile.


----------



## XKaan

Wow, crazy news indeed. I for one would have happily purchased the game if it was an official release to support the modders and community.

On the other hand I'm anxious to see what kind of game we get on the 26th.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> On the other hand I'm anxious to see what kind of game we get on the 26th.


It will be the same as one that would have been released later, except with a few more bugs, less language localization, and maybe some disabled engine features. Ironic that it comes out on the 28th anniversary of the Chernobyl disaster.


----------



## neeeksta

We play vid games to escape reality.








*sigh*
Would seem like from the bum of fate comes the unpleasant turd of human nature, landing fair& square on our escape key.
I don't know what you guys call them, but in NZ we used to have Telethons to raise money for charities - I wonder if the passionate stalking club could dig into the tattered pockets to affect corporate powers that be?


----------



## boredgunner

lol so dez0wave has given more info; the release on April 26th will continue to be patched in the future, and they plan on revealing a new project by the end of the year. This makes more sense now, I'm starting to think they were planning on releasing it at this time so that they could move onto the next project, which may even be an indie game... we'll see. I also suspect that their dealings with GSC have been in limbo for a long time.


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol so dez0wave has given more info; the release on April 26th will continue to be patched in the future, and they plan on revealing a new project by the end of the year. This makes more sense now, I'm starting to think they were planning on releasing it at this time so that they could move onto the next project, which may even be an indie game... we'll see. I also suspect that their dealings with GSC have been in limbo for a long time.


Thats good to hear, it all just felt so rash the way they were going about it. Im not trying to say anything bad towards their character, because I dont know what its like to work on something for years and have it released against my will. But punishing so many for the actions of few felt...wrong and slightly adolescent. I'll definitely keep an eye out for their game, hopefully they'll get it up on kickstarter.....stalker 2!


----------



## Aparition

It was probably a loophole they took advantage of because I bet GSC has been _absolutely wonderful to work with_ in being able to release their work on a now dead engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It was probably a loophole they took advantage of because I bet GSC has been _absolutely wonderful to work with_ in being able to release their work on a now dead engine.


Pretty much my thoughts too. For over a year they've reported that they sent multiple test builds to GSC, and GSC would waste time making them add objective markers and other helpers so that it could be noob friendly. I wouldn't doubt it if they're releasing it now separate from GSC because they figured GSC would keep delaying it or worse. I do doubt that we'll ever get real answers about this, but the most important thing is that Lost Alpha comes out in less than a month.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pretty much my thoughts too. For over a year they've reported that they sent multiple test builds to GSC, and GSC would waste time making them add objective markers and other helpers so that it could be noob friendly. I wouldn't doubt it if they're releasing it now separate from GSC because they figured GSC would keep delaying it or worse. I do doubt that we'll ever get real answers about this, but the most important thing is that Lost Alpha comes out in less than a month.


I honestly didn't even think GSC still existed until I learned about LA 6 months ago. I thought when STALKER 2 got cancelled everyone either went to work at 4A and the Metro series, or Vostok for Survarium. What does GSC actually DO right now?

Serious question...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I honestly didn't even think GSC still existed until I learned about LA 6 months ago. I thought when STALKER 2 got cancelled everyone either went to work at 4A and the Metro series, or Vostok for Survarium. What does GSC actually DO right now?
> 
> Serious question...


Nothing that the public knows, and probably nothing at all. GSC might just be Grigorovich now for all I know. I remember that he still wanted to get S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 going, but we all know this is never going to happen.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nothing that the public knows, and probably nothing at all. GSC might just be Grigorovich now for all I know. I remember that he still wanted to get S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 going, but we all know this is never going to happen.


Yeah, and it's a damn shame. I've said it before, but I would kill for a new Stalker game on an engine like Frostbite 3, Unreal 4, etc. Imagine that?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah, and it's a damn shame. I've said it before, but I would kill for a new Stalker game on an engine like Frostbite 3, Unreal 4, etc. Imagine that?


FB3 no, UE4 or CE3 yes. Though S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be massive... far larger than anything on Gamebryo/Creation. Not sure if UE4/CE3 can handle that. A-Life was also going to be revolutionary.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FB3 no, UE4 or CE3 yes. Though S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be massive... far larger than anything on Gamebryo/Creation. Not sure if UE4/CE3 can handle that. A-Life was also going to be revolutionary.


No FB? I thought it would work well for a large scale game, since Inquisition is using it?

Either way, you know what I mean.


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FB3 no, UE4 or CE3 yes. Though S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be massive... far larger than anything on Gamebryo/Creation. Not sure if UE4/CE3 can handle that. A-Life was also going to be revolutionary.


I think CE3 could probably handle it there is a game called memory of eldurim my bro has it, the map is huge its an open world rpg.

On a side note...I hate to be a bother boredgunner Im just wondering if you are still working on fixing misery 2.1? No rush but if you are Im gonna stop lol I may or may not be making it a little to easy, need some accountability, also Im not the best at it and cant get some things to work. Once again no rush, just want to know if you are doing it at all still.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> No FB? I thought it would work well for a large scale game, since Inquisition is using it?
> 
> Either way, you know what I mean.


I'm sure it would, but FB3 isn't the best engine out there. But I hear you. They were going to make their own engine for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> I think CE3 could probably handle it there is a game called memory of eldurim my bro has it, the map is huge its an open world rpg.
> 
> On a side note...I hate to be a bother boredgunner Im just wondering if you are still working on fixing misery 2.1? No rush but if you are Im gonna stop lol I may or may not be making it a little to easy, need some accountability, also Im not the best at it and cant get some things to work. Once again no rush, just want to know if you are doing it at all still.


Yeah it seems to be done. I have to playtest it thoroughly, I've made good progress in Zaton so far.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok guys, got my 4770k and gtx770 ready for this game! Got the first one and the complete mod installed. Sound good?

I'm gonna have to use vsync..the main menu makes my gtx770 whine. 3k fps lol On a AMD 1045t cpu I got in the hundreds for fps so I wonder what I'll get now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok guys, got my 4770k and gtx770 ready for this game! Got the first one and the complete mod installed. Sound good?
> 
> I'm gonna have to use vsync..the main menu makes my gtx770 whine. 3k fps lol On a AMD 1045t cpu I got in the hundreds for fps so I wonder what I'll get now.


Complete mod makes the game easier and prettier, it doesn't do anything more than that. I recommend uninstalling it and installing these instead:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-patch-1


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...34818665768_1457482017_n_zps2bd5e2b4.jpg.html


----------



## Davschall

Well its good to see they took a step back and took a breath, much better than the doom and gloom before. I can definitely see their point as to why they need to release it sooner. But I mean couldnt they just censure any mods that were released? Hell if half of it is GSC's property, they could and would get involved. In any case looking forward to a new project from them and looking forward to playing this.

On an unrelated note, does anyone else think that the artists for these games have POM down to a T. For the longest time I thought it was tesselation. I mean I run a fully modded skyrim plus enb and the Parallax looks good but nowhere near as detailed as STALKER.

On an un-unrelated note: how do I kill the transparent zombies in misery 2.1? I blast em in the head and the still get up? I've killed a few (I think you have to shoot them in the head while they are down?) but only after expending more ammo than I want to lol.


----------



## Aparition

Try using your knife on the zombies. Has worked in Misery 1.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Well its good to see they took a step back and took a breath, much better than the doom and gloom before. I can definitely see their point as to why they need to release it sooner. But I mean couldnt they just censure any mods that were released? Hell if half of it is GSC's property, they could and would get involved. In any case looking forward to a new project from them and looking forward to playing this.
> 
> On an unrelated note, does anyone else think that the artists for these games have POM down to a T. For the longest time I thought it was tesselation. I mean I run a fully modded skyrim plus enb and the Parallax looks good but nowhere near as detailed as STALKER.
> 
> On an un-unrelated note: how do I kill the transparent zombies in misery 2.1? I blast em in the head and the still get up? I've killed a few (I think you have to shoot them in the head while they are down?) but only after expending more ammo than I want to lol.


Well the leak will always be available, they won't be able to stop people from getting it. As for POM, Serious Sam 3 does it best. I'm glad to see it looks good in LA, unlike modded SoC. Parallax mods for Skyrim and Oblivion are terrible, the engine just can't do a good job with it I suppose.

I didn't even realize zombies and ghost zombies actually appeared in Misery. Great news!


----------



## Davschall

Ive never played serious sam. Kinda reminds me of duke nukem to much (am I off?). Skyrim pom sucks by itself, but looks really good at a distance with enb. Once you get up close though..bleh. Well really any textures in skyrim look bad up close I suppose even at 2k. I still love syrim though, I can mod it so it looks good enough to be next gen and play hundreds of hours with all the content and different mods. They really need a new engine though.

Yea the zombies are transparent/translucent Idk if they are suppose to be this way or not might be a glitch but they look so creepy its awesome. Its actually kind of scary when you get a small hoard after you, cause they keep getting up, man oh man. There were so many at the iron forest pain in the arse with the controllers. Luckily there wasnt any burers, my last play through there was 2 burers 2 controllers and 4 blood suckers along with a bunch of zombies lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Ive never played serious sam. Kinda reminds me of duke nukem to much (am I off?). Skyrim pom sucks by itself, but looks really good at a distance with enb. Once you get up close though..bleh. Well really any textures in skyrim look bad up close I suppose even at 2k. I still love syrim though, I can mod it so it looks good enough to be next gen and play hundreds of hours with all the content and different mods. They really need a new engine though.
> 
> Yea the zombies are transparent/translucent Idk if they are suppose to be this way or not might be a glitch but they look so creepy its awesome. Its actually kind of scary when you get a small hoard after you, cause they keep getting up, man oh man. There were so many at the iron forest pain in the arse with the controllers. Luckily there wasnt any burers, my last play through there was 2 burers 2 controllers and 4 blood suckers along with a bunch of zombies lol.


Are the transparent zombies like the one in this video? Around the 20 second mark.


----------



## Davschall

Yea exactly like that. Lol now Im watching your videos, Ive got your mod pack dled but was waiting to play through AA2 til I played it now might have to unistall and try yours. Textures especially on the first person model are much crisper I like that.


----------



## jmcosta

those zombies glow at night , at first i thought it was a bandit with the flashlight on but when approached


btw the last misery version looks stable, no more save crashes or the low performance overtime and less stupid cat/dogs spawns


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Yea exactly like that. Lol now Im watching your videos, Ive got your mod pack dled but was waiting to play through AA2 til I played it now might have to unistall and try yours. Textures especially on the first person model are much crisper I like that.


The zombies are indeed meant to look like that. Those are "Ghost Zombies", they were supposed to be in SoC but like 2/3 of their other ideas, it didn't make it into the game. You can read some stories that might talk about them in SoC, in one of the many random PDA entries.


----------



## Davschall

Any reason why they are more difficult to kill than the gun toting zombies?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Any reason why they are more difficult to kill than the gun toting zombies?


Not really. They're just special, and special enemies in video games = tougher to kill


----------



## neeeksta

Special, so special. - Pretenders.
Sorry couldn't help it









Dark times for Dark Souls especially round the 25th of Apes


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I liked those walking Skeletons too in a mod , down in the underground from the scientist bunker area .
> 
> Not long to go for downloading time for LA , anyone know how big it is?


Haha I remember the walking skeletons, those are a user invention. The download should be around 5GB, once installed the game will be 13-14GB.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

I finally got a decent recording with Mic voice recording. What a pain to get everything figured out. Still need to tweak the voice though. I would like to actually get a playthrough up on my Utub channel for Lost Alpha so I'm using this as practice.

Skip to the last 30 seconds for hilarious fun.


----------



## Faster_is_better

The amount of reloading this game could take, might make it "challenging" for a playthrough


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Also that really short auto? or pump shotgun , real good realistic characteristics and one was really there too imo .


The Benelli M3 "Shorty"?



I have a pair of Benelli M3's (IRL), an M3 Super 90 (20"bbl, 8+1rd magazine tube, ghost ring sights), and a pretty heavily modified SBS (short-barrel shotgun) variant. I do have a Benelli M4 "Entry" SBS, which is quite similar to the in-game Benelli M3 "Shorty", the biggest difference between the M3 and M4 being that the M3 is a selectable pump-action/semi-automatic shotgun (you twist a selector at the front of the pump/grip, and go from semi to pump, which is useful for firing low-powered rounds such as low-recoil loads/less-than-lethal loads/etc), while the M4 (aka M4 Super 90 aka M1014) is a gas-operated semi-automatic only shotgun.

M4's:

Brand new, just out of the box M1014/M4


Custom super-shorty M4 Entry that retains the collapsible stock


Custom M1014 Short-Barrel Shotgun w extended tube, high end Rail System, Collapsible Stock; it's "naked" in the picture but normally equipped with an EOTech EXPS3-3 holographic weapon sight, Surefire G2ZX Tactical Light (500lumen) on a Daniel Defense offset rail mount, and a forward-mounted (on the front left rail section) 5-shell holder used to hold "special" rounds (I keep it loaded with either #4 or 00 Buck, and on the side saddle usually rest 3-5x 1 1/8oz magnum-load Sabot Slugs or Brenneke Slugs)


I really wish there was a way to better implement suppressed weapons in regards to stealth, because I find the ballistics simulation of this game to be quite outstanding, and I have been in love with the .300 Blackout cartridge for some time now. A 220gr .30cal projectile from a mere 8.5" of barrel at ~1015fps hits harder at 100yds than a .44 Magnum does directly at the muzzle, yet never becomes supersonic. I have a few AR's chambered for the round, as well as a few bolt action rifles (Remington 700 based custom build with a Krieger 16" threaded bull barrel, Surgeon action with forged titanium bolt handle assembly and rifled bolt assembly, custom full-adjustable trigger assembly set for a 3.0lb pull w "glass rod" type break and ultra-short reset, McMillan CF-reinforced stock that is compatible with 5/10/20 round magazines, monolithic optic rail, Schmidt & Bender 2.5-10x50 BDC optic, Harris 4.5-7" bipod, and works perfectly with GemTech Sandstorm titanium/AAC Blackout/etc .30x suppressors). Out of the bolt guns, the round hitting the steel silhouette at 100yds is louder than the rifle firing, and even a 6-12 round burst from one of my 9.5-11.5"-barrel AR's when suppressed is ALMOST "movie suppressor" quiet.

Also, it mates perfectly with the way the game handles different bullet "types" for each weapon (such as the 7N6 vs "generic" Russian rounds), as the .300BLK can go from a sub-sonic, suppressed, ultra-silent heavyweight thumper to firing 115-165gr bullets at velocities around the 2k mark with nothing more than a magazine change, decreasing time-to-target, increasing effective range, and increasing lethality against armored or distant targets with a simple drop, swap, tap, and pop.
I love SBR's, in AR/AK/etc platforms (longer barrels are better suited to "battle rifles" (essentially, semi-automatic rifles chambered in intermediary rounds such as 7.62x51 NATO, .30-06, 7.62x54R, etc), and to bolt-action rifles). The problem is that 5.56 NATO rounds require velocity to perform, as they work primarily by "explosive fragmentation", that is they fragment significantly after a certain amount of tissue penetration. Dropping much below ~2800fps and you lose any semblance of reliable fragmentation, and my 10-10.5" SBR's for example, typically chronograph at around ~2450-2550fps (1-in-7" twist CHF barrels, firing 69-77gr projectiles).
The performance of the 300BLK from an 8.5" barrel EXCEEDS that of the 5.56 NATO fired from a 14.5" or 16" barrel, thanks to the inherent accuracy advantages of the shorter and stiffer barrel, but more importantly because of the projectiles that weigh 2-3x as much and which consequently retain much more of their energy at range, are less effected by cross-winds, have a higher BC (and thus experience lower frictional losses), etc.

Here's the 5.56 NATO compared to the .300BLK



Here's one of my .300BLK SBR's.... Frankengun build: SW Billet Lower, W.A.R. Upper (improved gas regulation for DGI rifles running suppressed), Noveske Cold-Hammer-Forged .300BLK barrel 10.5", 11" Troy Rail System, Magpul stock, Ergogrip pistol grip, BUIS, Aimpoint Micro T1 RDS, Magpul PMAG II, GemTech Sandstorm Titanium .308 Suppressor...



And here's an LWRC M6IC ("Individual Carbine") originally chambered for 5.56, converted via simple swap to a 10.5" .300BLK bbl... It's a Full FDE rifle, 10in FF Rail System, Forged and Type-III Hardcoat Anodized Upper/Lower, Magpul MIAD Pistol Grip/CTR Stock (has an additional friction lock to prevent the incredibly annoying "wobble"), VTAC offset light mount w FDE Surefire 500lumen light, Troy "stubby" VFG, Troy BUIS, Ambi Selector/BAD lever, Magpul PMAG II w Ranger Plate, BCM Gunfighter CH, AAC Blackout flash-hider, and AAC SDN762 Blackout sound suppressor; optic is an EOTech in FDE.



And just for fun....

A DTA (Desert Tactical Arms) SRS (Stealth Recon Scout) in .300 Winchester Magnum (I prefer .338 Lapua Mag), a bullpup "extreme precision" rifle (shoots 0.2 inch groups at 100yds, it's far more capable than I... that's almost half the group size I get with my personal Accuracy International AWSM .338 Lapua...!). Schmidt & Bender optics, QD mount for suppressor, monolithic rail extension, completely free-floated 20-26" barrel, beyond match-grade trigger...



And the same DTA SRS sitting below a mil-spec M4A1 just to show how compact this thing is!



Suppressors Are The Only Way to Shoot!
KAC M110 SSAR-clone Designated Marksman Rifle with an 18" heavy-contour free-floated match barrel, low-pro gas block, 12.5" free-float rail system, CTR stock, Harris 3-6" bipod with LaRue QD mount, 3.5-15x50 FFP optic, AAC Suppressor
LMT SBR AR w Forged Upper/Lower, Free-Float Modular 10" rail, 9.5" heavy-contour bbl, CTR stock and MIAD grip, AAC can, Troy BUIS, etc
H&K USP45 Tactical w Suppressor and 12-round magazine



H&K MP7A1 with Aimpoint T1, Stock and Foregrip Extended, 40rd magazine, HK custom sound suppressor



For the HK fans....
H&K MP5A2 Updated w Triangular Foregrip/Improved Stock (Class III so was cheaper to buy a newer A4 variant with the single-piece polymer lower than update this one, thus the old-type lower receiver and pistol grip), Osprey suppressor
H&K .45cal Handguns (USP45 Tactical, HK45-T, P30)
H&K MP5K converted to "PDW" with High-Impact CF-impregnated polymer side-folding stock and updated front grip section (same deal as the A2 re: lower receiver), older 9mm suppressor



More HK Sub-Guns... (Clock-wise from Top-Left)
HK MP5K-PDW Updated w Most-up-to-Date Side-Folding Stock and Foregrip Assembly, 30rd Steel Magazine, Screw-On Suppressor Adapter
HK MP5A2 Updated with Most Recent Full-Stock, 30-round Steel Mag, SureFire Updated Replacement Foregrip with Integral Weaponlight and Pressure-Activation Switch (most up-to-date, LED-based model; up to 750 lumen) and Aimpoint M68, Suppressor-Ready Threaded Muzzle Adapter
HK G53 5.56x45 Compact Assault Rifle with Rifle-type FH, Translucent Polymer 30rd Magazines w SIG/G36-type "Jungle-Style" latches, Aimpoint Comp M4
HK MP5-10 Fairly-Rare 10mm Auto Chambered MP5 with SureFire replacement foregrip w integral weaponlight (updated to Cree LED, 550lumen), Aimpoint Comp M4, Suppressor-Ready Threaded Muzzle Adapter
HK UMP45 .45ACP w 25rd Magazine with High-Impact Carbon-Fiber Impregnated Polymer Folding Stock, Aimpoint T1 Micro Red Dot Sight (uncommon direct-mount, no elevated mounting device), Threaded Barrel with thread-protector installed



Another shot of the UMP45:



Custom "SR-16" (cross between M16A4 and KAC SR25; full select-fire trigger group, 5.56 chamber, but accurized free-floated barrel and designed to be used with the suppressor)... Focus of build was for friend who is a real-life [email protected] (6yrs w USMC Force Recon - FR Scout Sniper, also 2yrs as a FR Scout Sniper Instructor, then went to Army - through Ranger School, Sniper School, SOF School, 5 tours in I/A w US Army SOF, 2 years as Instructor, currently assigned to USSOCOM SOF Detachment Delta), he wanted a common-round rifle for use as a medium-to-close engagement distance precision rifle (AR-platform, 5.56 NATO; the Mk14 Mod 0 and it's 7.62 round meant too heavy of a weapon, no shared ammunition, and further making things a PITA it's lack of close-range suppression ability meant carrying a second "long" arm such as a Mk18, MPx, P90, or similar, adding 15lbs or more).
This is a standard US Mil-Spec lower w Giesselle Full-Auto Drop-In match-grade trigger assembly, Forged Upper Receiver, VLTOR Modular Monolithic Rail System w full-length top optics rail (free-float, 18" long), 17.2" cold-hammer-forged barrel w GemTech FH, Magpul AFG and TD/MP rail covers, GemTech titanium suppressor, Custom A2-type stock w modified internal structure to increase storage "pocket" space by 200% (full cleaning kit for rifle and suppressor, 10x water purification tablets and water purification drinking straw good for 50gal, small water dropper to use for wetting suppressor baffles to lower first-shot volume, and such), ACOG 6x32 optic, Insight IR Laser, SureFire Scout Light modified w Cree LED's for 2-mode operation (Mode 1 - 650 lumen, Mode 2 - 55lumen; stacked flip-up cover, IR filter, scatter filter, low-spectrum visible red filter... the last is to provide navigational light at night without affecting low-light vision and also because red illumination is difficult to see from a distance), and some other bits....
Shoots match-grade 77gr 5.56 NATO rounds at 0.5 MOA @ 200yds, suppressor reduces report by 36.5dB due to integral attachment and machining, velocity is around ~2,950fps thanks to the rifle-length gas system and super-short dwell time....



Custom M14 EBR (Mk 14 Mod 0) w Genuine Mk14 Stock Assembly, Pretty Heavily Beaten-On Suppressor (I used it for testing a mounting solution for the Mk48 Mod 0, the lightweight M249-based Medium-Machinegun firing the 7.62x51 NATO cartridge from a disintegrating belt... the 'can had around 9,500 shots through it at this point, including MANY "bursts" ranging from 15rds each to as many as 200 rounds non-stop).... The can was swapped for a GemTech Sandstorm Titanium!
Optics were just slapped on in the pic, currently consists of Leupold 3.5-15x56 First-Focal-Plane, with backup irons.
Bipod is a Tangodown unit, that sets the rifle's Center of Gravity below the fulcrum point, essentially "hanging" it from the bipod (which attaches to the side or top rail(s) rather than the bottom) for faster transitioning and more comfortable shooting. Pistol grip has a friction-locking adjustable monopod that extends up to 4.9" out of the grip to further steady the rifle.
Utilizes USGI 20-round magazines.




I have a few (thousand) more where those came from, lol....

But, what frustrates me, is I just cannot learn these darn 3D Modeling programs!

I want so badly to be able to take my real-world, hands-on experience with every firearm you can imagine, and use it to make a huge variety of in-world firearms that are realistic in the way that only someone who has trigger time (and in most cases, can model the weapon using the REAL thing sitting next to the computer!) can....

Anyone have any suggestions as to how to get started???


----------



## jmcosta

i made a map showing tthe vanilla and misery stashes some are underground

theres 2or 3 more but i forgot the exact location


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Anyone have any suggestions as to how to get started???


Crikey nleksan, that's very impressive firearm information and you should be employed or consulted somehow in games.
If you wanted to do it yourself there are heaps of tutorials for 3D modeling but as you point out about simulation, there is how they feel and behave that would make a difference ingame.
If you were really motivated and put a package together there's always the mighty Kickstarter

Good luck and thanks heaps for the photos, a total and utter ignoramus like me is never sure if guns in games have much of a connection with the real thing.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## nleksan

Thanks for the replies, all!

Modifying, and racing (road course: GT/ALMS/Endurance/Time Trial/etc) European cars, specifically BMW and Porsche, is my number one hobby...been doing it the longest, have the most time and money invested (not to mention the countless 55gal drums you could fill with the sweat, blood, and tears from over the years! :S).

Firearms, they're a definite second, but kinda unique in that I started out with firearms as a hobby, then it became a big source of income, and now they're a hobby again.

That means that I was lucky, having Title 1/2/4/C&R licenses, Class III FFL, and whatnot, and being that I worked almost exclusively with "quantity sales" (I hesitate to say bulk, because the 3-5x items isn't "bulk", although 150x is!) of firearms and other devices ("Destructive Devices" i.e. larger than 0.5" bore 'rifles'/37-40mm grenades and launchers/anything that goes "big boom"... Class III weapons which, to simplify things, typically means they are equipped with a post-ban manufactured select-fire FCG... civilians can't own any full-auto firearm made since the original AWB began, but as a dealer, I could purchase direct-from-manufacturer, brand-spankin-new select-fire weapons for use as Dealer Samples; I paid ~$3800 for my HK416, legit full-auto factory gun, brand new shipped from HK Germany, and that's including not just the rifle and typical included bits, but also a FULL 10.4"-bbl upper and a FULL 16"-bbl upper...for a total of 3, including the on-the-rifle 14.5" upper... but as a civilian now, a genuine Class III M16 "auto sear" runs anywhere from $15-25,000, and we're talking about something two decades old!).

But, I took advantage of the insanely low pricing to have a large in-shop collection, the majority of which were available for rent. I am not kidding when I say one of the reasons I got out of the business is because I simply couldn't deal with the ridiculous, obnoxious, Call of Dooty, Super Mall Ninja's.... Small store front, maybe 750sq-ft retail space, because 90% of sales were bulk. As a favor to community, I did ZERO CHARGE FFL transfers, and I also provided a wide variety of sound suppressors, SBR's/SBS's, and other NFA items at below-MSRP prices for local shooters, and handled as much of the Tax Stamp papers as possible for good customers.
Eventually I had to start banning anyone under 18 from coming in, and then after the NINTH TIME some cheetoh-encrusted, sausage fingered, walking fat molecule BROKE a very expensive piece of equipment, typically by "HK Slapping" the bolt on an MP5 over, and over, and over....

So, yeah, eventually I realized that I would either lose my sanity, or lose my ability to enjoy doing anything with firearms, and so now I am just the majority owner; I don't operate and I don't even deal with it unless numbers are off, random inventory doesn't match, paperwork is missing (a HUGE NO-NO!), or I need to hire/fire....

Anyway....

I am not wanting to do anything crazy in-depth, but I would like to learn how to model, texture, animate.... Blender, good program?

I'm looking at this more as a hobby, a semi-productive but fun learning experience, and to be able to make my own weapons mods for games (starting with STALKER series, because I know it so well), tuning/tweaking things to fit "my reality" of experiences, if that makes sense?

Oh, and here's some more Gun ProN for y'all










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aparition

So many jealousies...

Anyways...







Blender is a good program to start. You can do simple things with it, or get crazy detailed. However complex you want to be is really only limited by how much time you want to put into a project.

Once you have a model done, then you can start applying animation. Once that is complete you can apply texture mapping, skins, to the model. Photoshop works well for applying a Picture quality texture to an object.

Subscribing to the Adobe creative cloud may be of interest to you, really every program they offer can be used.
If you have the spare time a class in modeling will help you get a good understanding of the basics but it isn't required, you can learn on your own, although an instructor can teach you things faster, or show you things you may not be aware of.

EDIT:::

Well I started to post some videos of my dealings in Misery 2.1 but Utubs hates the music.
Where is the music for Misery stored? I guess I need to remove it.
Pretty annoying.


----------



## nleksan

Awesome, thank you very much for taking the time to give me a "rundown" of the basics, I truly appreciate it!

This is one of those things where, at least initially, it seems like there is simply so much that it's like "brain overload"... Ya know, just looking at what feels like one wave's worth of a whole ocean, and suddenly BAM, my brain's all "screw you guys, I'm going home" lol.

But, sometimes all it takes is a nudge in the right direction, or people pointing towards a few specific (extremely complex) programs, to get a bit of clarity, or focus, instead of seeing just a sea of incredible complexity









Honestly, your advice is very much appreciated!

(Psss... anyone else, with advice, would be appreciated too







)


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Aparition

A trick for "clink" of shells is to have it part of the firing audio. So it is all 1 audio file with specific positioning.
So the "shells" don't have their own audio file, although that would sound much more accurate. Then it would also be obvious when on different terrain. I think you could use EAX to fake the environmental change though, which would affect the echo, so hitting metal would have a lot of echo, hitting sand would have no echo.
Or you can have a separate audio file and have it run timed with the animation. Having different audio to relate to environment is a lot more complex though. You'll have 30+ sound files of just "shells clinking". Using something like EAX to manipulate the single sound file would be the best method.


----------



## nleksan

I can chime in with some of my "real world" experience on this one! Yay!

As for the shells hitting the ground, it is not something you are going to hear when actually shooting in MOST cases, although shooting suppressed weapons (especially if using subsonic loads), the weapon's action will cycle and the sound from that finish prior to the shell impacting the ground.

The biggest sources of noise with firearms, in (more or less) order from greatest to least significant, are:
- The 'sonic boom' as the projectile passes through the transsonic barrier and transitions into supersonic flight
*Note that this is also a HIGHLY NON-directional sound, which is why suppressors are effective even with supersonic ammunition (think about the last time you heard a jet fly overhead... all you can tell from the sound is that it's, well, "up", right? same thing)
- The explosive deflagration of the powder charge, which once ignited causes an extremely fast, but extremely high amount of pressure buildup (60,000mPa+) in the chamber, which is what pushes the bullet down the barrel and out (some of it is diverted to cycle the bolt/action on auto-loading firearms), and once the bullet exits the crown of the barrel, the pressure suddenly has an exit... "boom"
- The actually extremely fast and quite violent cycling of the weapon's action (bolt, slide assembly, etc) that is in almost all cases actuated via a percentage of the gas pressure developed after ignition of the powder (on an AR-15, or M16/M4, of "classic" design with the front fixed sight post... that is actually where the gas is diverted; a small hole is drilled into the top of the barrel, the FSP assembly seals it and connects it to a gas tube that runs back into the upper receiver, where the pressure forces the BCG assembly back - this is Direct Gas Impingement... With rifles such as the HK416, to stay within the same design family, rather than the gas traveling all the way down the tube and into the receiver, instead almost immediately after passing through the gas block it encounters a piston, on which the gas pressure transfers momentum and the piston itself directly cycles the bolt assembly, as the excess pressure vents in the foregrip area rather than the receiver)
- The impact of the projectile on its target, although this is the most variable factor... Firing into medium-density clay will obviously not have the same report as firing at steel silhouette targets; the former is just a "thunk" while the latter is a "DIIIIINNNG!!!!"

That's pretty much where firearm noise comes from!


----------



## Aparition

You make it sound so fascinating. I enjoy your enthusiasm.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## nleksan

The problem is that brass (the spent casing) is ejected from the weapon with a great deal of force, and furthermore it is QUITE hot due to having undergone thermal expansion and contraction in a few nanoseconds, and thus it is actually a lot softer than you'd think at the point where it's impacting the ground.

I do know we're not discussing suppressed weapons, my whole prior post was just a general overview of "what make go loud boom", lol. Suppressors are very simple devices, they merely provide the gas a place to expand prior to exiting, thus also cooling it, and reducing the exit velocity of the propellant. Ironically, suppressed weapons quite often have trouble with case extraction, as the significant change in direction of force compared to normal operation may not supply enough pressure to the bolt for it to properly actuate the extractor. I was shooting one of my .300BLK suppressed SBR's yesterday (Class III NFA select-fire lower), and with the suppressor on the brass is tossed about 4 feet shy of where it lands with the suppressor off and firing supersonic loads. Oh, and this is a difference of about 9-10ft away vs 12-14ft away (brass flies!).

Indoors, I can say from personal experience having fired tens upon tens of thousands of rounds indoors, that the only way you're going to hear the casings fall, is if you're firing a single shot from a very well sealed weapon, using a subsonic load, and through a best-of-the-best suppressor (or an integrally suppressed weapon), and you are standing above SMOOTH concrete.

The only time I remember ever hearing brass fall was with my MP5SD6, which is integrally suppressed, during Force-on-Force training with high-velocity Simunitions (plastic bullets, propelled by gunpowder, with a marking dye... these measured 745fps at the muzzle of my MP5SD, and 665fps from the barrel of my Sig P226-T.

Contrary to what The Matrix shows, btw, firing an M134D/G electric rotary "minigun" at 4,000 or 6,000 rounds per minute (66-100 rounds PER SECOND)... All you hear is what sounds like Thor's Chainsaw revving up to cut the world in half, there's no "clinking" of brass (despite the fact that everytime I took it out, we'd end up with literally piles to our knees of spent brass!).


----------



## amdgig

We are on 2 different pages and I dunno why your getting so technical with it all .

Like in that video standing next to a wall like 2 or 3 feet away the first place a expended shell is going to hit is the wall , then bouncing off that to the floor and quite possibly down the stairs and now your getting on about soft brass sound compared to hot brass? , its still gunna clink/ring .

Shotgun , shot gun , shotgun , and your still on about brass and then suppressed stuff .

Look I'm outta here with this topic with you , it seems like you have had too much time outgoing with no incoming , it'll take only *1* incoming to finish the game no matter how many tens of thousands one is sending out , or as you say in the movies don't they have incoming in America and its all one way , out ! .

I'm outta here with this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## amdgig

I notice on the LA site in the comments section that LA is a stand-alone product , no actual soc needed .

I'm preparing , I've just clicked the button on a new mechanical 10keysless keyboard , next will be a new mouse and pad in about a week or so !


----------



## boredgunner

Here's a picture of LA's global map, for those who can't wait for the full release.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here's a picture of LA's global map, for those who can't wait for the full release.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Woa... lots of areas I've not played yet, even in other mods.
It looks absolutely massive!

I can't wait!


----------



## boredgunner

Even the ones you have played will be substantially different. Most were made from scratch. The only maps that will be easily recognizable are Agroprom, Dark Valley, Army Warehouses, I'm guessing Lost Factory (based on SoC/CS Yantar), CNPP, Pripyat most likely, and probably Radar judging from the map.


----------



## nleksan

I've been back in MISERY, playing the "full" 2.1 now after finishing the 2.1beta a bit ago... Overall, pleased with the improvements.

However... I am thinking of just chugging this here 55-gallon drum of Valium, which I calculate will result in me awakening the second the game is finished downloading on the 26th...!!


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here's a picture of LA's global map, for those who can't wait for the full release.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow Not lost to the Zone , it'll be Lost In the Zone!

imo , it looks like this'll get me feeling guilty enough to actually make a donate , but i'll wait .


----------



## brettjv

I CAN'T WAIT !!!

Been too long since I've had a truly new Stalking experience in the Zone. Tried to get into Stalker Soup but just ... couldn't.

Does anyone know for sure if you have to have any of the actual games installed to play LA and if so, which one (and does it matter if it's Steam)?

My SoC disc got damaged and I'm not currently sure where my CS disc even is, so I'm wondering if I need either of those two to be able to play LA, or will my CoP Steam version be enough to get it running?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Just heard of LA.... I have my last finals on the 22nd so I know what I'm doing the 26th.

Sidenote, I've heard that Misery 2.1 is ridiculously unfair, are there any sort of unofficial patches like there were for Misery 1.0?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Just heard of LA.... I have my last finals on the 22nd so I know what I'm doing the 26th.
> 
> Sidenote, I've heard that Misery 2.1 is ridiculously unfair, are there any sort of unofficial patches like there were for Misery 1.0?


There are some tweaks out there if you google. There is a bloodsucker tweak in this thread somewhere that lets you actually fight them.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Cool, I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Just heard of LA.... I have my last finals on the 22nd so I know what I'm doing the 26th.
> 
> Sidenote, I've heard that Misery 2.1 is ridiculously unfair, are there any sort of unofficial patches like there were for Misery 1.0?


Yep:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06ZThEalBoSDY2MWs/edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT !!!
> 
> Been too long since I've had a truly new Stalking experience in the Zone. Tried to get into Stalker Soup but just ... couldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if you have to have any of the actual games installed to play LA and if so, which one (and does it matter if it's Steam)?
> 
> My SoC disc got damaged and I'm not currently sure where my CS disc even is, so I'm wondering if I need either of those two to be able to play LA, or will my CoP Steam version be enough to get it running?


Lost Alpha is completely standalone.


----------



## prongs

so you dont pay anything? just download LA, install and play?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> so you dont pay anything? just download LA, install and play?


Yup. There had better be a torrent though, or else it will take a week to download it.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Just heard of LA.... I have my last finals on the 22nd so I know what I'm doing the 26th.
> 
> Sidenote, I've heard that Misery 2.1 is ridiculously unfair, are there any sort of unofficial patches like there were for Misery 1.0?


I posted the tweaked bloodsucker.ltx file earlier in this thread; if you view 100post/page it SHOULD be on this same page









Also, it was just a "quick tweak set", not in depth at all; if you, or ANYONE ELSE, think it is TOO easy (or not easy enough), I'd be happy to work with you to get a "perfect tweak" version!

Here's the original post with the tweaked ltx
http://www.overclock.net/t/664380/s-t-a-l-k-e-r-fan-club/4300_100#post_22007024


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT !!!
> 
> *Been too long since I've had a truly new Stalking experience in the Zone.* Tried to get into Stalker Soup but just ... couldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if you have to have any of the actual games installed to play LA and if so, which one (and does it matter if it's Steam)?
> 
> My SoC disc got damaged and I'm not currently sure where my CS disc even is, so I'm wondering if I need either of those two to be able to play LA, or will my CoP Steam version be enough to get it running?


This exactly. Stalker is one of the best SP games ever made, and can't wait for new maps ect.


----------



## amdgig

Ok not really about S.T.A.L.K.E.R but it is , I red bored gunners post about torrents and decided if a torrent for LA is available i'll go that way , trouble is I have red up on it but have got bamboozled by it all .

The seed ratio? like the download to upload as there is that leeching thing , in the program I just installed (Tixati) is a ratio as in the pic , which one do I pick? and what value .

See I have only 6Gb download PM to play with on 3G (I can add more if needed but its expensive) , so if LA is 5Gb which setting there will allow 800Mb to 1Gb upload to seed back I think its called , thanks anyone ...
ps> I did read the online help but I could not find a answer , Heeeeeeeeeeelpppppppppp . or should I just be a Leech?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I did read the online help but I could not find a answer , Heeeeeeeeeeelpppppppppp . or should I just be a Leech?


I presume you are asking about torrents in general? If not forgive me.

When you download a torrent, you have to start out as a 'leech' ( not really a good word ) then when you have downloaded the whole thing you leave your system on and others 'leech' off you.
A seed ratio is morally acceptable when you have seeded ( let others download off you ) as much as you yourself downloaded. ( so 6 gig down / 6 gig up )
Most of us have a much slower upload rate, so to not be offside with the universe you may be seeding for a while.
An ISP will charge you for upload as much as download ( well, I think that's the case, my one does ) so if your limited you will have to be aware of that.
There are private trackers ( providers of torrents ) that you can actually give cold hard folding stuff too and you get better ratio's have an easier time providing of course some kind soul uploads LA.

Good luck, I will be waiting to see what happens, it may be as simple as waiting for a few days before Moddb servers will be able to let us download full speed.
People usually get hyped, impatient and want it all and now.








_The reward for patience is patience. - St Augustine_


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> (1)I presume you are asking about torrents in general? If not forgive me.
> 
> (2)When you download a torrent, you have to start out as a 'leech' ( not really a good word ) then when you have downloaded the whole thing you leave your system on and others 'leech' off you.
> A seed ratio is morally acceptable when you have seeded ( let others download off you ) as much as you yourself downloaded. ( so 6 gig down / 6 gig up )
> Most of us have a much slower upload rate, so to not be offside with the universe you may be seeding for a while.
> (3)An ISP will charge you for upload as much as download ( well, I think that's the case, my one does ) so if your limited you will have to be aware of that.
> There are private trackers ( providers of torrents ) that you can actually give cold hard folding stuff too and you get better ratio's have an easier time providing of course some kind soul uploads LA.
> 
> (4)Good luck, I will be waiting to see what happens, it may be as simple as waiting for a few days before Moddb servers will be able to let us download full speed.
> (5)People usually get hyped, impatient and want it all and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The reward for patience is patience. - St Augustine_


(1)Nope only about the LA torrent if there is going to be one .
(2)Leech is a real good term imo as if everyone leeched (a leecher) it would not get distributed by the seeds again imo . (term= Leech ,,,, A Bloodsucker ,,,, Takes)
(3)The reason for the post and concern and see OP .
(4)It might also be weeks ! , several thousand? or more all trying to DL 5Gb all at the same time .
(5)Also the reason for the post as I'm planning "before" I get impatient as not to be impatient .

See I do not or might not be here after when I click DL as it will take some time , so as not to run out of data whilst out I was hoping to enable a automatic ratio for seeding as per the pic included in the OP , but it might be just more practical to DL and then seed manually after the DL ? , "if" there is a torrent at all that is ...


----------



## amdgig

Or a Capitalist !


----------



## Aparition

Torrenting will let you download LA over time. So if you hit your cap or want to prevent that you can torrent a partial, then pick it up again later. Sometimes files can get corrupted but usually so long as the client is able to pause and close without interruption downloading a program over a long period of time is Ok.

Or you can try to do what I am going to do and find a Corporate Wifi that allows guests and use their bandwidth.

What is it? 15 GB for LA to download?
On a corporate, call it 100 Mb/s usable connection, should take roughly 30 minutes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Torrenting will let you download LA over time. So if you hit your cap or want to prevent that you can torrent a partial, then pick it up again later. Sometimes files can get corrupted but usually so long as the client is able to pause and close without interruption downloading a program over a long period of time is Ok.
> 
> Or you can try to do what I am going to do and find a Corporate Wifi that allows guests and use their bandwidth.
> 
> What is it? 15 GB for LA to download?
> On a corporate, call it 100 Mb/s usable connection, should take roughly 30 minutes.


Not sure how big the download will be, but it will be closer to 15GB once it's installed so the download will be much smaller.


----------



## amdgig

Boredgunner (high btw) mentioned around 5Gb awhile back which might be close +/- and sounds right , so if its close or below it that would be good , but like I keep typing the download is no drama its the upload/seeding that I'm concerned about and specifically to do it on automatic when I'm not here at the computer , i'll get it sorted out I think ....

(off topic) The new mechanical 10keysless keyboard turned up today (the 1st I've used and hardly ever use the numpad anyway) and I'm punching the buttons on it now , sure are different from the membrane ones and it'll take some use to get used to it but not one side key hit yet so far !

A mouse next ...

Not long to go for LA .


----------



## Aparition

I love my Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches. So much better than rubber dome.
I do have the keypad, and I use it a lot. I think those 10KL boards are crazy.


----------



## amdgig

Just saw this posted somewhere else 



 , they had a tower on the railway bridge ! (back in the early days)

The music sounds like a Machine running , very catchy .

9 DTG .


----------



## Faster_is_better

STALKER games are on sale for $5 each at Bundlestars http://www.bundlestars.com/
CoP and SHoC are $5 each, and Clear Sky comes in the Toxic Bundle with 9 other games for $5

These are the Steam versions


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> STALKER games are on sale for $5 each at Bundlestars http://www.bundlestars.com/
> CoP and SHoC are $5 each, and Clear Sky comes in the Toxic Bundle with 9 other games for $5
> 
> These are the Steam versions


That's funny you should post that

I was just looking at Stalker torrents on torrent search pages and I found it unbelievable on how many were seeding and leaching , +2000 there was just on I search , just wait for LA if there is a torrent it'd be 10000 ?


----------



## amdgig

The clock is Ticking







(a obvious elucidation) http://www.thefreedictionary.com/elucidate

But I'm really posting to say I decided on a Mamba mouse and pad (this coming Thursday) YaY ! , 2 clocks ....


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Bought SoC and installed STALKER Complete. Seems pretty fun so far, the only thing that's bugging me is the terrible UI scaling on triple monitors. I tried searching for a fix but found nothing.

Anyone if there is a fix for triple-monitor setups for SoC?


----------



## angrysasquatch

I just about pissed myself laughing


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Bought SoC and installed STALKER Complete. Seems pretty fun so far, the only thing that's bugging me is the terrible UI scaling on triple monitors. I tried searching for a fix but found nothing.
> 
> Anyone if there is a fix for triple-monitor setups for SoC?


I've been hanging about here for a few years and that's I think is the first question on 3 monitors I seen (I think)

It might pay to look about on 3 monitor forums mebe?

good luck ...


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...19_4058239677481478518_o_zps8a2e443e.jpg.html


----------



## Caldeio

I'll just leave this here...Wow this game is hard. I hate how ai can see me though the grass and I have no idea where they are. You don't see that here though. Save every minute


----------



## Valkayria

The 26th can't come soon enough. Trying to be patient, but my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm afraid I'll lose my mind before the 26th


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here...Wow this game is hard. I hate how ai can see me though the grass and I have no idea where they are. You don't see that here though. Save every minute


lol, Oblivion Lost is extremely EASY







No kidding here, its easier than vanilla. And once you start tinkering with artifacts, you can't be killed. Seriously, they can't.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here...Wow this game is hard. I hate how ai can see me though the grass and I have no idea where they are. You don't see that here though. Save every minute


Can I ask what your sound recording setup is?
Are you recording your voice audio separately from the game, then editing it in later?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Can I ask what your sound recording setup is?
> Are you recording your voice audio separately from the game, then editing it in later?


Game com 780 by plantronics. I used shadow play to render and then I use Sony Vegas to upload. Sony takes some quality but with shadow play and windows 7 I'll have multiple videos to merge so I'm used to doing this.

Is it bad or something? Its as I record, I don't talk much though in the game.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Game com 780 by plantronics. I used shadow play to render and then I use Sony Vegas to upload. Sony takes some quality but with shadow play and windows 7 I'll have multiple videos to merge so I'm used to doing this.
> 
> Is it bad or something? Its as I record, I don't talk much though in the game.


Ok so you use USB. I was just wondering because I've been trying to record vocal audio in my recordings but I have a 3.5mm jack setup and I just have so many issues recording voice and game audio at the same time.

Right now I have to record vocal audio using Audacity, then sync and encode the video. I also use Vegas.

Just looks like I need to get a decent USB mic







Headset is so convenient though.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ok so you use USB. I was just wondering because I've been trying to record vocal audio in my recordings but I have a 3.5mm jack setup and I just have so many issues recording voice and game audio at the same time.
> 
> Right now I have to record vocal audio using Audacity, then sync and encode the video. I also use Vegas.
> 
> Just looks like I need to get a decent USB mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headset is so convenient though.


What program are you using to record with? I used your setup before I got my game com, it sucked. Edit... I mean sync with audacity and built in mic recorder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> lol, Oblivion Lost is extremely EASY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding here, its easier than vanilla. And once you start tinkering with artifacts, you can't be killed. Seriously, they can't.


That mod includes Oblivion Lost, though it fixes everything that made it easier than vanilla. It's now one of the hardest mods available for SoC.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What program are you using to record with? I used your setup before I got my game com, it sucked. Edit... I mean sync with audacity and built in mic recorder


Running audio through my Sound Card, set to "What you Hear" (stereo Mix) and Mic muted.
Then recording Mic through audacity. Everything is 3.5mm through my sound card. It is just a PIA with stalker.

Any other game the mic and in-game record through normal channels just fine.

I guess I'll find out when I finally get my USB mic. I did try with onboard auidio and I got the same issues


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does vanilla have a lot of ambient sounds? I didn't realize there were so many noises until I got good headphones. There are a lot of sounds in SGM. Distant dog barks, sounds of a lot of the hostile creatures and just general eerie sounds.


----------



## Aparition

Mostly it sounds like 1 sound track playing constantly, but yes there is ambient audio in the background. I forget if there is just 1 or if it depends on the area you are in.

Sometimes the screams in the ambient audio pair up with the screams of a monster and it can be somewhat frightening!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That mod includes Oblivion Lost, though it fixes everything that made it easier than vanilla. It's now one of the hardest mods available for SoC.


Which mod is it?


----------



## XKaan

Crazy how things work out, but I just happen to have all of next week off from work! Dark Souls 2 Pc and STALKER LA for me!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Which mod is it?


Mod Pack 2013. It includes OL2010, Dynamic Shaders 1.2, Stalker shaders MAX, Photorealistic Zone, Absolute Nature, Particle Paradise, Music expansion, more stuff from Arsenal Mod, gnomus scopes, and then it's rebalanced on top of that. Not that it matters, I see no reason to play SoC or CS or CoP ever again once LA comes out.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mod Pack 2013. It includes OL2010, Dynamic Shaders 1.2, Stalker shaders MAX, Photorealistic Zone, Absolute Nature, Particle Paradise, Music expansion, more stuff from Arsenal Mod, gnomus scopes, and then it's rebalanced on top of that. Not that it matters, I see no reason to play SoC or CS or CoP ever again once LA comes out.


LA is that good? I never played stalker more than where that video posted is..will I be missing a lot of the story if I just jump straight to LA?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> LA is that good? I never played stalker more than where that video posted is..will I be missing a lot of the story if I just jump straight to LA?


You won't miss any of the story. LA can be thought of as a remake of SoC, it tells SoC's story but much more. SoC is the only game in the series so far that even has a meaningful story, CS/CoP's story can be skipped and you won't be missing anything.


----------



## amdgig

Your not making waiting any easier boredgunner


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You won't miss any of the story. LA can be thought of as a remake of SoC, it tells SoC's story but much more. SoC is the only game in the series so far that even has a meaningful story, CS/CoP's story can be skipped and you won't be missing anything.


Lol so true. SoC is the only real story about the zone. CoP is about helicopters and CS is about stopping Strelok.
There is lots of Lore in both CoP and CS but any story events are just there to transition.

4... more... days... I'm actually scared it is all a hoax. I can't remember the last time a Stand Alone mod was ever freely released?????


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol so true. SoC is the only real story about the zone. CoP is about helicopters and CS is about stopping Strelok.
> There is lots of Lore in both CoP and CS but any story events are just there to transition.


It's a shame, CS actually had a pretty good script, but too much wasn't implemented and nothing was implemented well. Even SoC's script is far more rich than what's actually in the game, I can't wait to see how well it was implemented into Lost Alpha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 4... more... days... I'm actually scared it is all a hoax. I can't remember the last time a Stand Alone mod was ever freely released?????


Underhell Chapter 1 on September 1, 2013. Whenever your Lost Alpha addiction wears off, I highly recommend playing it. It's way better than most retail games, which will again be the case with Lost Alpha.

No More Room in Hell is another mod that released for free last year. I like it more than both Left 4 Dead games and Killing Floor.

The Dark Mod is another one that came out last year. Pretty good, though it's just random standalone missions made by various people. I haven't found a mission that's quite as good as some of the ones in the first two Thief games.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok, I downloaded and installed Mod Pack 2013, is there any way to make the mouse movement less floaty? It feels like it has mouse acceleration or something.

Also if you ever repackage the download files, you might update the Read Me's with your Notes from the moddb page. I'm having some strange shader effects but I probably just need to implement those fixes in your notes.

Going to give this a playthrough until boredgunner's done with the Misery Patch (better hurry up before LA comes out lol), then decide if I want to pick up Misery or LA or just give STALKER a break


----------



## boredgunner

Misery patch is here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06ZThEalBoSDY2MWs/edit

SoC always seemed to have permanent mouse acceleration unfortunately. As for weird shader effects, enter this console command in game:

r2_sun_near_border 1

Also modded SoC > modded CoP in my opinion. Dat Oblivion Lost A-Life + the larger world and cooler, less empty locations


----------



## Caldeio

On Friday Survirium is open all day for beta test. Just download and play.
Made by Vostok games, anyone gonna play?


----------



## boredgunner

F2PMMOFPS = no


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Misery patch is here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06ZThEalBoSDY2MWs/edit
> 
> SoC always seemed to have permanent mouse acceleration unfortunately. As for weird shader effects, enter this console command in game:
> 
> r2_sun_near_border 1
> 
> Also modded SoC > modded CoP in my opinion. Dat Oblivion Lost A-Life + the larger world and cooler, less empty locations


That's to bad about the mouse acceleration, I was playing SGM a bit and gunplay is really nice, then started up SHoC and it wasn't so precise. Oh well, I was starting to get used to it already after a couple hours.

Well, looks like I have several options now, Misery 2 + rebalanced patch or LA at some point









I agree, I always thought SHoC was superior, in the way of more playable areas and diversity of the game itself, but then COP just has much nicer textures and meshes, feels and looks better overall. Still L.A. should blow them all out of the water, at least I hope.

BTW the dogs and boars are crazy in your pack, boars are smaller and run sooo fast, then the grass is really dense and tall, so it makes them fairly challenging to see and kill. I was pleasantly surprised that they go down easily with a shotgun though, or even a rifle/pistol. Some mods make mutants into bullet sponges where anything but shotguns are effective.


----------



## boredgunner

Glad you like it. I love the tall grass, it's so hard to see those cats or dogs coming. I hope LA grass is just about as tall and dense.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> On Friday Survirium is open all day for beta test. Just download and play.
> Made by Vostok games, anyone gonna play?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> F2PMMOFPS = no


Actually for Clear Sky the Factions Wars mod is brilliant for this. Set Mutant spawns high, stalker spawns low, then join as Loner faction.
VERY hard to start, but then the Loner squads are very powerful allies. Not much for story but if you want a fun shooter it does a great job of it.


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## Lhotse

Survarium - 24 hr. open Beta this Friday, April 25th.

Vostok's not-quite-STALKER F2P shooter is in closed beta right now, but for one day this month, it won't be. Survarium opens its rusty doors on Friday, April 25th for 24 hours, letting anyone into the post-apocalyptic wasteland.

After that, the beta will become closed again, and survivors will have to shuffle out the door.

Right now, the game only features the PvP mode, but with only a day to play it, who wants to be inundated with modes?

While it only lasts for 24 hours, the open beta won't be far behind, as Vostok is working its way down the list of things it wants ready before the masses descend on Survarium.


----------



## Black Flag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> LA is that good? I never played stalker more than where that video posted is..will I be missing a lot of the story if I just jump straight to LA?


Lost Alpha is what we expected to see, since 2001 when we first read in magazines or websites for the upcoming Russian game called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Years and years of development, some teasers and screenshots, but never the final product.

The hardware was lacking of power to be able to handle the software needs of this title.

The final product (Shadow Of Chernobyl) came with fewer locations and redesigned although due to rush from the distribution company.
But we never said it was bad, we love SOC! And now with Lost Alpha, the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Universe will have it's best representative! The game of all games the way it was meant to be! (build 1935 was awesome!)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Lost Alpha is what we expected to see, since 2001 when we first read in magazines or websites for the upcoming Russian game called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Years and years of development, some teasers and screenshots, but never the final product.
> 
> The hardware was lacking of power to be able to handle the software needs of this title.
> 
> The final product (Shadow Of Chernobyl) came with fewer locations and redesigned although due to rush from the distribution company.
> But we never said it was bad, we love SOC! And now with Lost Alpha, the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Universe will have it's best representative! The game of all games the way it was meant to be! (build 1935 was awesome!)


Pretty much this. Shadow of Chernobyl is a great game, though a ton of the script and plot didn't make it into the final game, a bunch of levels didn't make it into the game and most of the existing levels are much smaller versions of what was planned (and partially implemented in alpha builds). In addition, many gameplay features and mutants were cut, and A-Life was way more restricted than it was supposed to be. All of this, yet most of us agree that SoC was the best game in the franchise.

Lost Alpha looks to recreate and improve upon most of this cut content, while expanding on the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. universe and adding a level of detail that was never seen in the franchise before, plus plenty of never before seen features. It will be the ultimate chapter in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise.


----------



## Caldeio

what time does LA come out?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Pretty sure tomorrow. They said they want to release it on the 28th anniversary of the Chernobyl incident, which is the 26th.

Now as to what timezone they are going by, who knows..


----------



## amdgig

Its 2.23am and the 26th , where is ittttttttttttt










Going to look about more now .

edited later > could not find anything but come to think about it my new mouse has not tuned up yet , and I do not think it be here until Tuesday so I'm on the backburner for now ....
I'm certainly not going to start on LA with this old mouse


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Lost Alpha is what we expected to see, since 2001 when we first read in magazines or websites for the upcoming Russian game called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Years and years of development, some teasers and screenshots, but never the final product.
> 
> The hardware was lacking of power to be able to handle the software needs of this title.
> 
> The final product (Shadow Of Chernobyl) came with fewer locations and redesigned although due to rush from the distribution company.
> But we never said it was bad, we love SOC! And now with Lost Alpha, the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Universe will have it's best representative! The game of all games the way it was meant to be! (build 1935 was awesome!)
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much this. Shadow of Chernobyl is a great game, though a ton of the script and plot didn't make it into the final game, a bunch of levels didn't make it into the game and most of the existing levels are much smaller versions of what was planned (and partially implemented in alpha builds). In addition, many gameplay features and mutants were cut, and A-Life was way more restricted than it was supposed to be. All of this, yet most of us agree that SoC was the best game in the franchise.
> 
> Lost Alpha looks to recreate and improve upon most of this cut content, while expanding on the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. universe and adding a level of detail that was never seen in the franchise before, plus plenty of never before seen features. It will be the ultimate chapter in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise.
Click to expand...

Such good hype posts







It would be cool to see STALKER in a worldspace like Skyrim, no loading screens and just a vast map to explore. Maybe some day...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Such good hype posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be cool to see STALKER in a worldspace like Skyrim, no loading screens and just a vast map to explore. Maybe some day...


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be like that, and it was supposed to be many times larger than Skyrim too.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be like that, and it was supposed to be many times larger than Skyrim too.


Damn, I didn't realize that! That would have been insanity!


----------



## boredgunner

dezowave.com is down already lol.


----------



## Caldeio

ok guys, i played survirum or whatever it's spelled. I don't like it at all. I'm building the movie files together right now and I should start on the render soon. It'll be done in a few hours. I played 3 matches. Got 90fps most of the time. 4770k at 4.4 and GTX770 OC'd.

the netcode is what's bugging me with the game and no leaning. You could be shooting someone but there really 5m from that location. I had low ping in game too, so idk what the deal is. Game looks very nice, but looks like it's on a old engine. Lots of area looked like you could climb up them by jumping but you couldn't and then other areas where you where meant to use felt like they where cramped and you had to maneuver just right to fit.

T is team talk, but I couldn't find "all" talking. Then I locked my auto gun to single fire mode and honestly didn't notice for a few. I was much better taking a more camping lead with the sniper than getting close with the glitchy netcode and auto.

Ok looks like it cut the audio from the game on my end, but i'm rendering now, only 2 matches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> dezowave.com is down already lol.


I want to play LA!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> ok guys, i played survirum or whatever it's spelled. I don't like it at all. I'm building the movie files together right now and I should start on the render soon. It'll be done in a few hours. I played 3 matches. Got 90fps most of the time. 4770k at 4.4 and GTX770 OC'd.
> 
> the netcode is what's bugging me with the game and no leaning. You could be shooting someone but there really 5m from that location. I had low ping in game too, so idk what the deal is. Game looks very nice, but looks like it's on a old engine. Lots of area looked like you could climb up them by jumping but you couldn't and then other areas where you where meant to use felt like they where cramped and you had to maneuver just right to fit.
> 
> T is team talk, but I couldn't find "all" talking. Then I locked my auto gun to single fire mode and honestly didn't notice for a few. I was much better taking a more camping lead with the sniper than getting close with the glitchy netcode and auto.
> 
> Ok looks like it cut the audio from the game on my end, but i'm rendering now, only 2 matches.
> I want to play LA!


I played a few hours of it. All Team Deathmatch. This was just the PvP aspect, so I'm hoping the rest of the game will be better. It's f2p, so it won't cost anything to find out once it's released.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Such good hype posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be cool to see STALKER in a worldspace like Skyrim, no loading screens and just a vast map to explore. Maybe some day...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was going to be like that, and it was supposed to be many times larger than Skyrim too.


I was thinking more the size of ARMA II and III maps. That would be soooo sweet:thumb:


----------



## brettjv

So ... any idea what time LA is going to be released, in terms of a US timezone?

CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So ... any idea what time LA is going to be released, in terms of a US timezone?
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!!


They say they need an admin on moddb to activate the topic and the download, but there is none available and the launch will probably be delayed a few days :/


----------



## Porter_

That's a shame. I have a free morning with nothing to do and was hoping to install and play Lost Alpha. Nothing goes better with your morning coffee than STALKER.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Cant really upload anything to moddb it seems, not even a small manual, or ost, so we will skip it for now, and go for the torrents. Will post news later, but it will take 3more hours to upload file, and an other one to transfer and start to seed. Sorry for that, but thats all I can do now


I've had the same problems on moddb before. So hopefully the torrents will be available in a few hours.


----------



## Caldeio

http://www.moddb.com/media/iframe/1085221
Not quite sure how to embed videos ^^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/media/iframe/1085221
> Not quite sure how to embed videos ^^


Like this:




- EDIT: Manual is available lol.

http://sjc10.dl.dbolical.com/2014/04/26/LA_manual.pdf?st=bpcz4GsrzihCpwLaklUKgw==&e=1398543975

LA had to be split into 13 different parts, you can try to download part 1 now but it's worthless for obvious reasons. Wait for torrent.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Wow this is painful....


----------



## Caldeio

There uploading part 4 now. 13 in total.. then prolly a few hours for someone to come up with a torrent. It's 5pm here, I hope I can start a game tonight. I haven't played SOC since I heard about LA


----------



## boredgunner

dez0wave is doing the torrent themselves actually, it should be soon...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> dez0wave is doing the torrent themselves actually, it should be soon...


Are you able to log onto their website ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Are you able to log onto their website ?


Nope. You can keep track of their moddb uploads though.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v13000-install-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v13000-install-part-2

Not sure why part 2 was deleted lol.


----------



## neeeksta

Wow this marinating in anticipation is the most fun I have had since discovering Stalker.
Normally in life when there is big expectation there is disappointment - the only thing I can see might be a drama is instability - ya never know?
Great looking trailer , neat map on the wall.

"What do you do for kicks?"
"Oh ya know, sit there hitting F5"


----------



## opi

I've played the first one when it came out. And a couple years ago I picked up the third one. Both are excellent games, they just needed to be polished a bit more. I love games that let you acquire powerful weapons early on. On the condition that you must kill the owner(s) who are so much more powerful than you, that you become very acquainted with the "load game" button and need luck on your side. Huge task with an equally huge reward.

Anyways, i never played the second one. I read that it was the weakest of the franchise. Is it worth picking up? And any news on a new stalker? I know the company no longer exists, but I can't believe that no one hasn't seen such potential in the franchise and hasn't bought the rights.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> I've played the first one when it came out. And a couple years ago I picked up the third one. Both are excellent games, they just needed to be polished a bit more. I love games that let you acquire powerful weapons early on. On the condition that you must kill the owner(s) who are so much more powerful than you, that you become very acquainted with the "load game" button and need luck on your side. Huge task with an equally huge reward.
> 
> Anyways, i never played the second one. I read that it was the weakest of the franchise. Is it worth picking up? And any news on a new stalker? I know the company no longer exists, but I can't believe that no one hasn't seen such potential in the franchise and hasn't bought the rights.


Yes the newest part of the franchise is about to come out for free, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha. It will be much better than the others.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> I've played the first one when it came out. And a couple years ago I picked up the third one. Both are excellent games, they just needed to be polished a bit more. I love games that let you acquire powerful weapons early on. On the condition that you must kill the owner(s) who are so much more powerful than you, that you become very acquainted with the "load game" button and need luck on your side. Huge task with an equally huge reward.
> 
> Anyways, i never played the second one. I read that it was the weakest of the franchise. Is it worth picking up? And any news on a new stalker? I know the company no longer exists, but I can't believe that no one hasn't seen such potential in the franchise and hasn't bought the rights.


Clear Sky you mean - well, it is fun specially with Boredgunners mod pack, it adds a map called the Swamp which is nice, the end of the game gets a little linear and the story line is not much.
HOWEVER, if the godz are gracious then Lost Alpha will be all things to all men (and mice) and if the said godz are indeed gracious a torrent is about to manifest so you can download LA and see the zone as never before.
Well.
That's what everyone is hoping for.

Your right about the franchise given the gaming experience stalker has been to us all, and the passion of players and modders makes it entirely and utterly unique.
Someone with deep pockets and respect for the vibe could do something meaningful and financial.


----------



## neeeksta

Go to bed boredgunner!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Go to bed boredgunner!!


lol I probably will, they can't seem to release it anyway.


----------



## neeeksta

Here in NZ it's a nice easy mid afternoon Sunday or a lazy Sunday afternoon.
Yes, it could be a while.
Life has this habit of prodding the buttock of humans who desire to much.









Mother of God, I have become immortalized in the credits for donating, at the bottom of their manual!!


----------



## XKaan

Wow, who would have thought it would be this much trouble publishing a mod on ModDB! Off to bed so hopefully it will be ready when I wake up!


----------



## jmcosta

ohgod

"Hey Stalkers!
The team has run into some rough waters with the upload so be patient. I know you all been asking for an explanation for our difficulties. Well, here it is:
Dez0Wave is an international team and for the first time ever the entire Dez0wave team came together for the Poland Lost Alpha event. This is the first time we were able to collaborate our efforts into a single source using WinMerge. Apparently there were some conflicts and bugs that showed up; this was unexpected. We will get these bugs squashed A.S.A.P. and when they are, Vintar will personally get on a jet from his home in South America and hand deliver the finished build to Dez0dor in Hungary."

this means it will take another day to release the mod?


----------



## prescotter

Geuss it will take another week for Lost Alpha to be fully released. I remember i still had a Pentium 4 + 6600 GT *AGP 8X* Video Card when i was allready waiting for this lol


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Geuss it will take another week for Lost Alpha to be fully released. I remember i still had a Pentium 4 + 6600 GT *AGP 8X* Video Card when i was allready waiting for this lol


they uploaded two parts, not sure if its the last version
http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads


----------



## prescotter

Im just waiting for the final complete release / torrent. It might even look like they wont release the other remaining parts seperately.


----------



## amdgig

Patience Patience remember









Are these guys keen or what though , flying all about the place and stuff , its looking good !


----------



## jmcosta

torrent and it looks like its legit








http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=5770


----------



## prescotter

Seems all parts are online at the moddb website

edit:
Torrent of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - LOST ALPHA v1.3000 by dezowave
http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=5770


----------



## amdgig

Wow , I'm getting just the first 3 items (200 odd MB) on the above link and its coming through at 450Kb/s on 3g (mobile broadband but on pc) ..

added> I forgot , 430Kb/s up!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Wow , I'm getting just the first 3 items (200 odd MB) on the above link and its coming through at 450Kb/s on 3g (mobile broadband but on pc) ..
> 
> added> I forgot , 430Kb/s up!


You lucky $%!%&!ªªª!!!!

It barely goes north of 200KB/s. It will take forever. And tomorrow I have lots of things to doh, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> You lucky $%!%&!ªªª!!!!
> 
> It barely goes north of 200KB/s. It will take forever. And tomorrow I have lots of things to doh, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I reckon too , Lucky!

I was expecting sort of 150 odd .

Patience Patience , like now I gotta wait for the new mouse to turn up .

Added>> Thanks dezowave and all the crew


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

DL'in now. two parts are going north of 1MB/s, the other is going ~400kB/s.


----------



## Lhotse

The torrent link is MUCH faster. I downloaded all of it in 15 minutes.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh, I don't have any torrenting programs on this PC and I'm waiting only on Part 3 to finish... Should be another half hour or so.

Can't wait to start playing, hopefully it lives up to the hype.


----------



## boredgunner

Changing key bindings for quicksave and quickload causes crashes apparently. It really needs to be patched.


----------



## jmcosta

do you guys have low framerate?
im getting 10~20fps wth


----------



## boredgunner

Disable the AA tested objects option if you're using it. Otherwise the main performance killer is sunshafts, but they look too good to disable.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Boredgunner, how is it? Is it everything you've been hoping for?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Changing key bindings for quicksave and quickload causes crashes apparently. It really needs to be patched.


lol... I hope that's my problem. I changed them to F5 and F8 before I started the game and it CTD's after Synchronizing.







I'm reinstalling now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Boredgunner, how is it? Is it everything you've been hoping for?


No I had some stupid problems and I'm reinstalling it like Lhotse did, though I found out later that reinstalling isn't necessary. So don't change any of the key bindings until you're in-game, past the main menu, and even then don't change quicksave and quickload.

It's a very buggy release, I can see that many of these are due to the upgraded engine. I hope patches come out soon. dezowave.com has been down all day pretty much. I guess I got spoiled by Underhell and Black Mesa which were virtually bug free at launch, I played all 20 hours of Underhell with no patches and no problems (and it also has a heavily modified engine).

Some more tips: *disabling player shadow in the options will give you your footstep sound effects back. Lost Alpha has to be run on WinXP compatibility mode, and in admin mode.*


----------



## vtech1

the gameupdates.org wont let me download the torrent is there an alt source?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No I had some stupid problems and I'm reinstalling it like Lhotse did, though I found out later that reinstalling isn't necessary. So don't change any of the key bindings until you're in-game, past the main menu, and even then don't change quicksave and quickload.
> 
> It's a very buggy release, I can see that many of these are due to the upgraded engine. I hope patches come out soon. dezowave.com has been down all day pretty much. I guess I got spoiled by Underhell and Black Mesa which were virtually bug free at launch, I played all 20 hours of Underhell with no patches and no problems (and it also has a heavily modified engine).
> 
> Some more tips: disabling player shadow in the options will give you your footstep sound effects back. Lost Alpha has to be run on WinXP compatibility mode, and in admin mode.


Too bad. Oh well, dezowave has worked so hard for so long, I trust they'll fix it in due time.

Anyone know if it's possible to launch via Steam?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Too bad. Oh well, dezowave has worked so hard for so long, I trust they'll fix it in due time.
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to launch via Steam?


Yeah you can add it to non-steam games and Steam overlay works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtech1*
> 
> the gameupdates.org wont let me download the torrent is there an alt source?


I only know of that torrent and then the downloads on moddb, which usually don't work due to server overload.

- EDIT: Don't rely on quicksaves or quickloads at all, to be safe.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah you can add it to non-steam games and Steam overlay works fine.
> I only know of that torrent and then the downloads on moddb, which usually don't work due to server overload.
> 
> - EDIT: Don't rely on quicksaves or quickloads at all, to be safe.


Sweet. Also, I saw someone posted a link to a download on mega.co. The link was posted under the comments on the download for part 1 on ModDb, I think.


----------



## prescotter

It works fine for me without WinXP compatibility mode, and in admin mode on Windows 8.1 x64

I didnt expect they enhanched the engine so much, on 1080p i barely get 40fps with a hd7970. I thought i had read about they modified the engine to be more multithreaded, because it only seems to use one core one my 5.0Ghz 2500k and results in GPU Usage of only 70-85%.

Disabling Grass Shadows does seem to give atleast a 10-15fps performance boost.

Only 2 bugs i have found:
1. Stashes turning out empty while you got the location on your PDA.
2. After changing graphics settings sometimes you need to press Escape to back to the menu, then back to game and repeat.

I geuss it does live up to my expectations, knowing this is still a ''test'' version basicly and not the final product.


----------



## brettjv

Installer was a bit wonky for me ... it only took like 10 secs for the progress bar to finish and appear 'done', then it just sat there for like 5 mins. Finally the 3rd party stuff (c++, dx, some video codec I think) all processed, and the installer finished. About to hit 'Go' on this baby. Exciting moment!!!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'm getting usage on only one thread too.... It's pegged to 100%, same as my GPU, which is odd because it's usually one or the other when gaming.


----------



## prescotter

If i keep Grass Shadows enabled i get 100% constant GPU usage too, without Grass Shadows only 70-85%.
Seems to a very ''gpu'' demanding setting, without it my CPU bottlenecks my GPU in this game







... Im allready on 1.56v so no chance in going higher.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Changing key bindings for quicksave and quickload causes crashes apparently. It really needs to be patched.


Jester, at least for today, YOU ARE THE MAN !!!







That's what my problem was.

*Houston...we have lift-off !*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-06-21-90_zps8df7d088.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-08-59-80_zps2bf47dd3.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-10-51-25_zps6c917b18.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-11-05-10_zpsf77d705b.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-11-41-92_zps4daec4d7.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-12-30-47_zps93eb3111.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-13-21-45_zpse0321e2e.png.html

I'm averaging about 55-60 fps and evrything is working fine, so I have no complaints..so far. lol


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'm really liking this so far.

With everything maxed except for AA and grass shadows, I get FPS dips into the mid 30's in more taxing areas but even at low FPS the game feels smooth. The spot right outside the bunker seems the worst FPS wise so far.

This game looks really nice. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## brettjv

WOW ... so friggin cool. Everything is like brand new ... you pop out the bunker and you're in a whole new area vs SOC, looks like nothing you've seen in any of the games. GFX are sweet, too. Only problem is ... looks to be heavily CPU-limited. I'm only getting like 30fps outside the bunker, despite my card only being at like 70-80% usage. Hopefully someone figures out a way to fix that ...

Take a look at this funky thing I just found, it's tentacles are all waving around, too ... TRIPPY!



Kinda wondering if we shouldn't start a dedicated Lost Alpha thread?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Kinda wondering if we shouldn't start a dedicated Lost Alpha thread?


I'm not sure.








* I've always wanted to use that gif. Now's my chance.
This is the 'STALKER Fan Club' thread and everyone who's playing all the STALKER games, is already here in this thread for the most part and having two threads would just scatter everything. I would say, at least for now, just have this one thread so everyone knows where to go for information and everything stays centralized.


----------



## brettjv

Alright, we'll keep it here for now. Anyone else noticed gamma/bright/contrast controls do jack diddly squat? This game is pretty dark looking for me and I'd like to brighten it a bit specially since you now need batteries for your torch ...

edit: Issue w/perf is getting worse over time ... my card is starting to downclock due to low gfx load, meanwhile perf is getting worse ... seen 15fps walking around the newbie area with only like 40% usage on card, trying a restart of the game.

edit 2: after a game restart, back up to about 32fps in the same area where I was at 15fps before, and the usage is at 99%. Something is definitely happening over time as you play that is ... not good. At least on my system ...


----------



## boredgunner

Runs like dog piss on my system. Disabling grass shadows helps a lot though, but AA is basically non existent in DX10 mode. Forcing SGSSAA works in DX9 however, I'm tinkering around with stuff. This really needs patches for bugs and optimization. And I noticed that too brett, those sliders are broken. Downsampling is glitchy for me too.


----------



## prescotter

@borredgunner

You could say our systems are pretty comparable.

What FPS do you get on 1080p, Full Dynamic Lightnig DX11, All Settings Enabled / Maximum 4x AA \ DX10.1 AA , *Except Vsync / 60 Fps Cap*.

My absolute minimum FPS is about 25 and normall gameplay 30-35fps.
If i turn off Grass Shadows it plays around 35-40-45fps.

btw, the 2xAA 4xAA is not MSAA, but some FXAA/Blur Type AA.
The DX10.1 AA Settings only apply's AA to certain models in the game world.

Even though it looks very good lightning / shader whise, i am a bit disappointed with the performance. I think it mostly has to do with the Engine only utilizing 1 CPU Core.

And i really think i can remember Dezodor saying that his team addressed that point.
_Seems they just made the Shader/GPU rendering so heavy, you hardly notice it if you set all details to maximum. Such a shame the CPU Coding aspect of the engine is so dated._


----------



## vtech1

for everyone complaining about bugs, this is why they didnt want to release it this early... they were forced to release it because some turd leaked a sep 2013 version online... cant blame the devs on this one


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> @borredgunner
> 
> You could say our systems are pretty comparable.
> 
> What FPS do you get on 1080p, Full Dynamic Lightnig DX11, All Settings Enabled / Maximum 4x AA \ DX10.1 AA , *Except Vsync / 60 Fps Cap*.
> 
> My absolute minimum FPS is about 25 and normall gameplay 30-35fps.
> If i turn off Grass Shadows it plays around 35-40-45fps.
> 
> btw, the 2xAA 4xAA is not MSAA, but some FXAA/Blur Type AA.
> The DX10.1 AA Settings only apply's AA to certain models in the game world.
> 
> Even though it looks very good lightning / shader whise, i am a bit disappointed with the performance. I think it mostly has to do with the Engine only utilizing 1 CPU Core.
> 
> And i really think i can remember Dezodor saying that his team addressed that point.
> _Seems they just made the Shader/GPU rendering so heavy, you hardly notice it if you set all details to maximum. Such a shame the CPU Coding aspect of the engine is so dated._


I get essentially the same performance as you on those settings. I'm guessing the multicore solution wasn't implemented in this "early access" release. Looks like I'll be sticking to DX9 because the aliasing is unbearable on DX10.


----------



## prescotter

Hope you are right and that they will continue to work the Engine. Still very amazing so far what i have seen ingame. Finally a stalker game where you dont know where each gun/armor/stash is located. But truly the feeling of discovering ''new'' areas.


----------



## jmcosta

i disable the sun shadows it went from 20 to 70fps lol


they exaggerated the light


----------



## Davschall

Well I just finished downloading it. I noticed that every single zip contains the exact same contents? When I try to extract any of them it asks if I want to overwrite....should i let it overwrite or something? Im a bit confused.


----------



## prescotter

Here "unbranded'' Stalker image for the people who like to create a Custom Steam Shortcut with nice image


----------



## brettjv

Uh-oh ... I got a serious problem ... just went on the first raid, and my pistol won't reload, even though I have plenty of 9x18 bullets. Fired my 8 rounds, and the indicator in the HUD says 0/0 even though I have like 120 bullets in inventory. And the sawd-off shottie I grabbed from a dead bandit is doing the same thing ... I appear to have 4 shells in inventory but the HUD indicator says 2/0.

This is basically a game breaker, right in the first firefight ... lame ...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Uh-oh ... I got a serious problem ... just went on the first raid, and my pistol won't reload, even though I have plenty of 9x18 bullets. Fired my 8 rounds, and the indicator in the HUD says 0/0 even though I have like 120 bullets in inventory. And the sawd-off shottie I grabbed from a dead bandit is doing the same thing ... I appear to have 4 shells in inventory but the HUD indicator says 2/0.
> 
> This is basically a game breaker, right in the first firefight ... lame ...


You have to put ammo on your belt in order for it to be used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Well I just finished downloading it. I noticed that every single zip contains the exact same contents? When I try to extract any of them it asks if I want to overwrite....should i let it overwrite or something? Im a bit confused.


Overwrite all.


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Overwrite all.


Ok thank you and what is this xvid codec? As far as i cant tell it isnt necesarry for the install? Maybe dezowave's way of making some money? Or is it necesarry to play the game?


----------



## boredgunner

It shouldn't be required to play.


----------



## prescotter

Probably some Window OS's dont have the right media codecs to play the intro video's. So thats probably the reason they included it.


----------



## Davschall

Coolio thank you! Looking forward to this!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How the hell do you kill zombies? I headshot them twice with a .44, they go down, then get back up five seconds later.


----------



## nleksan

Woo! Downloading now!

Getting it via the torrent, speed is quite variable... Since I don't have a dedicated internet connection at the moment, I use my grandfathered in "Unlimited 4G Data Plan" from Verizon (my lord do they hate me!) and Wi-Fi Tether my Galaxy Nexus... So far, I'm averaging about 2.4-2.6MB/sec down, with a peak of 4.9MB/sec.


----------



## vtech1

so i just wasted 2 hours playing this only to find out that the game which i thought saved didn't save and the manual save that i did make is gone.....


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davschall*
> 
> Ok thank you and what is this xvid codec?


It's crap and you don't need it for anything for Lost Alpha. It's a codec app is all and if you actually want one, VLC media player is the standard these days but it has nothing to do with the game, it's just something extra they added into the download file.


----------



## Lhotse

The Military guarding the northern and southern exits in the Cordon do not have to be engaged in combat. Just because they show up as enemies ( red ) does not mean you must fight them. Listen to their warning to stay on the road and you may walk by them safely to another level.


----------



## lurker2501

Lost Alpha torrent download:

http://new-rutor.org/torrent/352460/s.t.a.l.k.e.r-shadow-of-chernobyl-lost-alpha-2014-pc-repack-by-serega-lus/


----------



## Caldeio

Shadowplay doesn't work, so I used obs 12k bitrate/1080p 30fps then sony vegas to upload. it's ok I guess

Can't kill zombies, but there pretty tame..shot them a bit and then they started fighting themselves lol
About to save fox by taking out everyone i see with this nice sniper I found. Just want a nice dark fight









bumping bitrate up, might upscale for a good video


----------



## Davschall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Woo! Downloading now!
> 
> Getting it via the torrent, speed is quite variable... Since I don't have a dedicated internet connection at the moment, I use my grandfathered in "Unlimited 4G Data Plan" from Verizon (my lord do they hate me!) and Wi-Fi Tether my Galaxy Nexus... So far, I'm averaging about 2.4-2.6MB/sec down, with a peak of 4.9MB/sec.


Holy crap i peaked at 1.4 mb on a 40 mb connection and I had 100 seeders.

The game is pretty awesome looking, definitely needs some optimizing, 8350 and 290 both oced, not likin it im assuming it has to doth with poor core utilization, and my 8350 only being oced to 4.4 atm. Need to get it back to 4.6 thats where the single core performance really starts to shine. I get more of a single core performance boost between 4.5 and 4.6 than 4.6 and 5.0...but I digress.

Game is really awesome and I look forward to exploring the massive map. Surprisingly haven't hit any snags or had any crashes, im usually never lucky...knock on wood.


----------



## brettjv

THanks for the tip about the ammo BG ... bout to try it


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...97_1253614254705586588_n_zpse0466576.jpg.html


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The Military guarding the northern and southern exits in the Cordon do not have to be engaged in combat. Just because they show up as enemies ( red ) does not mean you must fight them. Listen to their warning to stay on the road and you may walk by them safely to another level.


Well when the military tells you to stay on the road, you're supposed to hide in the bushes and ambush them so you can take their guns and sell them...

That's what I did, anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Shadowplay doesn't work, so I used obs 12k bitrate/1080p 30fps then sony vegas to upload. it's ok I guess
> 
> Can't kill zombies, but there pretty tame..shot them a bit and then they started fighting themselves lol
> About to save fox by taking out everyone i see with this nice sniper I found. Just want a nice dark fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumping bitrate up, might upscale for a good video


How did I miss that sniper? Ugh.

I found out you CAN kill zombies, you have to shoot them in the head till they fall down, then when they get back up do it again... Total between 3 and 5 times, which is kinda stupid imo. A couple headshots should kill a zombie.

Also, I really hope they add support for triple monitors. The UI looks awful because it gets all stretched out, and the scopes are all ellipses.


----------



## prava

Any way to make the mod less dark? I barely see anything during daylight :/

And I've decided not to kill anybody if I can avoid it, who knows what future problems will that cause ^^


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Well when the military tells you to stay on the road, you're supposed to hide in the bushes and ambush them so you can take their guns and sell them...
> 
> That's what I did, anyway.
> How did I miss that sniper? Ugh.
> 
> I found out you CAN kill zombies, you have to shoot them in the head till they fall down, then when they get back up do it again... Total between 3 and 5 times, which is kinda stupid imo. A couple headshots should kill a zombie.
> 
> Also, I really hope they add support for triple monitors. The UI looks awful because it gets all stretched out, and the scopes are all ellipses.


It was at the military place. I went up top on the railroad tracks him them say stop! and I didn't know how they saw me..must of heard me..but I just picked them off with handgun and saw that sniper gun standing on the other side away from cordon next to a radio tower. Got him with a slug.

Uploading a 4k video now. It's pretty dark when it's night. Very scary and the npc react to it i think.

How do I turn off actor bones or whatever?


----------



## brettjv

Expression : m_foot_bones[leg_type] != BI_NONE
Function : CStepManager::get_foot_position
File : step_manager.cpp
Line : 196
Description : foot bone had not been set

I'm guessing that's the one caused by not turning off actor legs, but I don't see that in options, where is that option (or is there a console command?) ...arrrggh ... on like my 10th time I finally saved Fox, and then ... as soon as I talk to him ... BOOM, crash.

BTW, where's the sweet sniper? I'm still rocking sawed off and PWM pistol, making the rescue pretty tough









Edit: Dang it ... I found the option (under Game, not video) and turned it off, got a little further this time (at least Fox got saved) but then 15 secs later as I followed him out of the cottage ... same message again about the foot bone.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Expression : m_foot_bones[leg_type] != BI_NONE
> Function : CStepManager::get_foot_position
> File : step_manager.cpp
> Line : 196
> Description : foot bone had not been set
> 
> I'm guessing that's the one caused by not turning off actor legs, but I don't see that in options, where is that option (or is there a console command?) ...arrrggh ... on like my 10th time I finally saved Fox, and then ... as soon as I talk to him ... BOOM, crash.
> 
> BTW, where's the sweet sniper? I'm still rocking sawed off and PWM pistol, making the rescue pretty tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Dang it ... I found the option (under Game, not video) and turned it off, got a little further this time (at least Fox got saved) but then 15 secs later as I followed him out of the cottage ... same message again about the foot bone.


Same here. Damn foot bone XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

There are several military guys at the bridge (per usual). One of them is not actually under the bridge, but on top, by a tower (close to it). That one has a sniper.

Regarding Fox... I had no problems getting him out because I didn't attack the Sin xd. You don't need to, actually.

PS: i get the crash after almost being at the Garbage. Tried loading several games and trying to go back to other ones, and the problem is still there after the bridge.... mmmm.


----------



## brettjv

Huh ... I killed that dude, he's the sniper on the far side (Fox's side), right? After I sprung Fox I went up there to try to get into that tower up top there (the one that has a ladder that looks like you should have no trouble climbing, but for some reason can't) and ran into that Military dude, and he didn't have a sniper. Originally I got through via the tunnel to the left (like the one w/the electro's in SoC but this time with gravity anomalies and zombies) so this was my first interaction w/the military was 'coming back' ... maybe that's why he doesn't have it for me, I wonder? Did you attack the military dudes when you first when under the bridge, or no? Wonder if that 'spawns' the sniper rifle or something ...

Also, whats up w/Fox? Does his interface only 'enable' once you have parts to be able to upgrade with or something? I'm not able to choose different weapons or see what the upgrade icons stand for by clicking them ...

EDIT: Interesting ... went back to the spot where i first killed the sniper (after restart) and the sniper rifle was there! I swear it wasn't when I first killed him, it just like spawned there when I went back ... cool!

EDIT 2: Just got another foot bone crash , this time going towards the cottage after the one fox was in, with all the rats ... that error is getting annoying ...


----------



## Caldeio

the sniper guy might of still had it but the gun rolled down the mountain or was hidden in the grass. I knew I saw him with one and on his body he didn't have one but I found it looking.

I'm at fox and I just crash







It's soo dark, I just went right to a window with a ak and unload into the guys, one came out and I pistoled him, two guys sitting inside didn't do anything, went near them and I started taking damage and then they aggro'd. Killed them and then it crashed. I need to play on max difficulty. playing stalker right now.


----------



## boredgunner

You guys getting the foot bone crash: did you disable the player legs in options -> game?


----------



## Caldeio

its night time lol first 4k vid, ill do a day one once i get there. this is saving fox house


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I couldn't repair my armor with Fox, it wouldn't let me select it.

Also, I have no option to turn off the character feet, but I have no crashing so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## brettjv

For some reason the label on the 'show player legs/show player shadow' toggles back and forth when you click the button, which makes it very confusing what is actually going on ... I have to go into the game and actually look to see if I can see my legs, and it seems like each time you restart, your legs come back 'on' but that may be because I pretty much always quit playing via a crash, so ...

Just got a new crash while clicking around in my PDA (shortly after I killed the Garbage sniper), not sure which button I pressed to cause it:

Expression : assertion failed
Function : CUIWindow::SetParent
File : ui\UIWindow.cpp
Line : 643
Description : !(m_pParentWnd && m_pParentWnd->IsChild(this))


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You guys getting the foot bone crash: did you disable the player legs in options -> game?


Yes, legs disabled. To avoid It I just run further west and that's it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> For some reason the label on the 'show player legs/show player shadow' toggles back and forth when you click the button, which makes it very confusing what is actually going on ... I have to go into the game and actually look to see if I can see my legs, and it seems like each time you restart, your legs come back 'on' but that may be because I pretty much always quit playing via a crash, so ...
> 
> Just got a new crash while clicking around in my PDA (shortly after I killed the Garbage sniper), not sure which button I pressed to cause it:
> 
> Expression : assertion failed
> Function : CUIWindow::SetParent
> File : ui\UIWindow.cpp
> Line : 643
> Description : !(m_pParentWnd && m_pParentWnd->IsChild(this))


Yes, the "contacts" button. They say that it only crashes if you have nobody to contact... but, to me, it crashes every time I touch it.

BTW... the game is full of riddles, like Priboy Story. Even something easy like finding Strelok's stash has been reworked and redone. So, I'd like to ask players to please tag appropiately any new stuff in the game, so as not to spoil the others.

Now I have to deal with a map, a very very weird one... mmm this will be fun.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You guys getting the foot bone crash: did you disable the player legs in options -> game?


Where _exactly_ is this 'Disable actor legs' ? I see a 'Show actor shadow' but nothing about 'legs'. The post from the site say's the same thing.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...97_1253614254705586588_n_zpse0466576.jpg.html

Edit: Nevermind. I'm assuming that if it says 'Show actors shadow' instead of 'Show actors legs', that the legs option has been disabled.


----------



## boredgunner

You can use player shadow just fine however.


----------



## amdgig

Can people use the *spoiler function* when typing about guns or actual game play ?

I dunno why one is not playing the game instead of talking about as if its news here imo , one should be lost in the zone as some of us don't need any help here .

Its just a thought as the other actual game sagas to get it running or keep it running are the valid bits like this comment below>

What ! S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has bugs , get out of here stalker .... , I just don't believe it


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My game does not have the legs option, that area is just blank but everything else is there.


----------



## neeeksta

How does the audio sound to you folks, as soon as Sid started to talk, I felt like I was in Reverb City and booming loud, then outside - what I presume is the geiger counter also sounds reverbed and the atmospheric sounds seem quiet?

The dense vegetation is quite freaky, disorienting but beautiful of course, as is the general look of everything and hey bricks that don't look terrible!
Some neat humor in the PDA, nice.
Quote:


> Can people use the spoiler function when typing about guns or actual game play ?


YES!!
I am not even going back to the Moddb page, as I know the goobers will be laying down the spoilers thick and fast


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...16_5902688497537380886_o_zps516f8326.jpg.html


----------



## thanos999

just started playing but ive got a problem and its the helicopter it keeps following me and the noise off it is intrusive so much so that i cant even here wolf speak to me ive tried shooting it but it wont go away i was enjoyig the game but this helicopter has spoilt the game for me


----------



## doomlord52

So, two questions about Lost Alpha:
1. Anyway to disable the incredibly annoying lens flare?
2. Anyway to enable SLI? I assume it's using XRAY 1.5 (Clear Sky's engine), but I haven't tried mucking about in NvidiaInspector.

Seems great so far, but I haven't played much yet (crashing and not having much time).


----------



## velocityx

same here, any ideas how to enable Crossfire?


----------



## neeeksta

Where did the stats on Moddb come from Lhotse?
Not that it surprises me and I wonder if the LA devs are feeling like rock stars atm?


----------



## velocityx

I played through all the parts of original stalker so this is strange to me but

I cant seem to find the artifact that i have to bring to Sidorovich in the first quest. I throw the bolts walk around nothing pops up. any tips?


----------



## prescotter

For me that artifact was located between some grass and a bush, so it was a bit hard to locate.

Just walk arround the place with the "F" or pickup button pressed all the time. Then items with their names show up that are close to the player.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> For me that artifact was located between some grass and a bush, so it was a bit hard to locate.
> 
> Just walk arround the place with the "F" or pickup button pressed all the time. Then items with their names show up that are close to the player.


oh thank god you mentioned that

I found it, and it was totally not there, only keeping F pressed all the time showed me the name of it and I picked it up, otherwise it was see through and didnt showed up.

one thing, I just played with unreal engine demo posted on guru3d installed the visual c++ components, now I went back to stalker and performance was much better. as if the visual c++ package that comes with LA is old or something.

--

i'm using my headphones to play, but the sound that plays when you walk around has so much bass it's just insane. I wonder if theres a way to turn down the bass.

i'm using SBZ and AKG K550 which have very little bass so I'm surprised.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> oh thank god you mentioned that
> 
> I found it, and it was totally not there, only keeping F pressed all the time showed me the name of it and I picked it up, otherwise it was see through and didnt showed up.
> 
> one thing, I just played with unreal engine demo posted on guru3d installed the visual c++ components, now I went back to stalker and performance was much better. as if the visual c++ package that comes with LA is old or something.
> 
> --
> 
> i'm using my headphones to play, but the sound that plays when you walk around has so much bass it's just insane. I wonder if theres a way to turn down the bass.
> 
> i'm using SBZ and AKG K550 which have very little bass so I'm surprised.


Could you perhaps share that Microsoft Visual C++ package?
The one that came with Lost Alpha = Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.21005

When i am walking thru houses / small places i allways hold the F button, it makes it easier to spot items you might otherwhise didnt see.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Could you perhaps share that Microsoft Visual C++ package?
> The one that came with Lost Alpha = Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.21005
> 
> When i am walking thru houses / small places i allways hold the F button, it makes it easier to spot items you might otherwhise didnt see.


now as I think about it

I mean the one I installed was the same but an x64 version. I have a fresh windows install so maybe I didnt have it in the first place.


----------



## BradleyW

Does lost Alpha support Crossfire?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> oh thank god you mentioned that
> 
> I found it, and it was totally not there, only keeping F pressed all the time showed me the name of it and I picked it up, otherwise it was see through and didnt showed up.
> 
> one thing, I just played with unreal engine demo posted on guru3d installed the visual c++ components, now I went back to stalker and performance was much better. as if the visual c++ package that comes with LA is old or something.
> 
> --
> 
> i'm using my headphones to play, but the sound that plays when you walk around has so much bass it's just insane. I wonder if theres a way to turn down the bass.
> 
> i'm using SBZ and AKG K550 which have very little bass so I'm surprised.


Are artifacts invisible during the day in LA?
Also I always found smashing boxes with the knife had enormous bass. I went into MS audio and lowered the bassin addition to lowering the bass on my speakers.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Where did the stats on Moddb come from Lhotse?
> Not that it surprises me and I wonder if the LA devs are feeling like rock stars atm?


The Official STALKER Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/officialstalker?fref=nf


----------



## Aparition

Taking so long to download :/


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So, two questions about Lost Alpha:
> 1. Anyway to disable the incredibly annoying lens flare?
> 2. Anyway to enable SLI? I assume it's using XRAY 1.5 (Clear Sky's engine), but I haven't tried mucking about in NvidiaInspector.
> 
> Seems great so far, but I haven't played much yet (crashing and not having much time).


So tried NV inspector, and that brutally failed. Apparently, LA uses the same driver profile as CS; but CS actually uses SLI. What's even more strange, is that dropping to DX9 got me both SLI AND the removal of lens flares.

The only problem is that it's DX9; so half the features are missing.


----------



## Aparition

Apparently how to download full game from Moddb (gamefront servers)
Quote:


> after ?referer delete everything.
> And replace it with /all
> 1. Put Download Here button on new tab.
> 2. Delete everything after ?referer with it
> 3. You will see some numbers, after those put */all*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So tried NV inspector, and that brutally failed. Apparently, LA uses the same driver profile as CS; but CS actually uses SLI. What's even more strange, is that dropping to DX9 got me both SLI AND the removal of lens flares.
> 
> The only problem is that it's DX9; so half the features are missing.


In DX9 mode you are stuck with worse draw distance, worse parallax maps, slightly worse lighting/shadows, and no dynamic wet surfaces, but you get to use supersampling (which causes visual artifacts for me, as it does in SoC).


----------



## BradleyW

CFX working for Alpha?
And my graphics settings won't stick. I set the graphics, restart the game and all my changes are gone!
Edit: Admin mode fixes the graphics options. My first question still remains.









Edit 2: If I disable Vsync, the game crashes. I'm having so many issues.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> CFX working for Alpha?
> And my graphics settings won't stick. I set the graphics, restart the game and all my changes are gone!
> Edit: Admin mode fixes the graphics options. My first question still remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: If I disable Vsync, the game crashes.


I read in a comment that the game needs to be in WinXP compat mode launched as "run as admin". Things are funky with Win7/8 permissions it seems at the moment.

If you run not as admin and with UAC running it appears the game cannot write files properly... ergo User INI and Save Games.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In DX9 mode you are stuck with worse draw distance, worse parallax maps, slightly worse lighting/shadows, and no dynamic wet surfaces, but you get to use supersampling (which causes visual artifacts for me, as it does in SoC).


I know; but it's kind of a bad situation: Either I run in DX10, get inherently lower FPS (because of more settings), and THEN get 50% of my GPU power, OR run in DX9, get better FPS because of lower settings AND being able to use SLI. All i want is SLI in DX10 :/

I might switch back to DX10 regardless though; I was hitting 30fps earlier in DX9.


----------



## Faster_is_better

in other news (lol) hey boredgunner, is there an easy way to disable the DOF and all motion blur in your Mod Pack 2013? I hate blur, all of it







. I tried editing the shadersettings most changes just made the game ctd at start, and figured I would just come to the source for the info.


----------



## nleksan

I do not have the setting to "disable player feet" or whatever... I also cannot access the "LA Options" from the "ESC Menu", and I don't know if this is something I need to access or not?

Any help?


----------



## nleksan

Ah, I might have found it...

User.ltx there is a setting called "g_actor_body" and it's set to "on" by default... I'll try "off".

Any issues with changing the FoV? It seems WAY too cramped for me...


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I do not have the setting to "disable player feet" or whatever... I also cannot access the "LA Options" from the "ESC Menu", and I don't know if this is something I need to access or not?
> 
> Any help?


clickin display player shadow to off or something like that changes to no disable player feet.


----------



## XKaan

Well I finally broke away from Dark Souls 2 to give this a try....

Wow! I'm running my sig rig and everything maxed in dX10 mode and it looks amazing. The fog, rain, draw distance, water - I'm speechless! These guys did an amazing job!

It's like the feeling I had when I first played STALKER! Going to their page and making a nice donation for sure - these guys deserve it, and then some.

I'm so pumped to play this through! I can't wait to see all of the new areas etc.










Also, I wonder what their announcement is going to be? They have been teasing something big for a while... Boredgunner - you always seem to be "in the know" - any ideas?


----------



## Davschall

Anyway to fix the repair/modification ui? i cant click anything except the repair button.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Where the hell is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Strelok's stash? I found the room with his book and a bunch of stuff, and it says something about the ventilation.... I know where it is in SoC, but it's not there in LA and I've searched everywhere in Agroprom Underground...



Found it. But for some reason


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



although every soldier at Agroprom is dead, the objective to help the stalkers right the soldiers hasn't been completed. 4 stalkers lived and talking to them does nothing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I read in a comment that the game needs to be in WinXP compat mode launched as "run as admin". Things are funky with Win7/8 permissions it seems at the moment.
> 
> If you run not as admin and with UAC running it appears the game cannot write files properly... ergo User INI and Save Games.


Can I gain manual entry to these INI and is there much difference between DX9 and DX10. I really want CFX!


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Where the hell is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Strelok's stash? I found the room with his book and a bunch of stuff, and it says something about the ventilation.... I know where it is in SoC, but it's not there in LA and I've searched everywhere in Agroprom Underground...
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. But for some reason
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> although every soldier at Agroprom is dead, the objective to help the stalkers right the soldiers hasn't been completed. 4 stalkers lived and talking to them does nothing.


Thank you for using spoiler tags.









Thanks for information from facebook Lhotse









That grass shadow thingy seems to give a huge fps hit, and I can't see any difference? ( then I am visually impaired )
Quote:


> Also, I wonder what their announcement is going to be? They have been teasing something big for a while


What have I missed?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> in other news (lol) hey boredgunner, is there an easy way to disable the DOF and all motion blur in your Mod Pack 2013? I hate blur, all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried editing the shadersettings most changes just made the game ctd at start, and figured I would just come to the source for the info.


You will have to edit stalker shaders MAX.cfg in your shaders folder (might not be the exact name), and comment out the DOF and motion blur options. Though LA isn't too buggy once you're past the main menu, you could play it instead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Any issues with changing the FoV? It seems WAY too cramped for me...


It should work fine, give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Also, I wonder what their announcement is going to be? They have been teasing something big for a while... Boredgunner - you always seem to be "in the know" - any ideas?


Not sure if I missed something. Could be their next project, or one of the upcoming features for LA like fully functional upgrade system or skill system. Or the SDK, though I didn't look to see if it comes with Lost Alpha. Or I could be totally wrong.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Game keeps crashing every time I try to open the repair/upgrade menu.... Pretty lame considering I spent the entire game so far saving for upgrades, and now have 35k rubles with nothing to buy.


----------



## boredgunner

That feature isn't complete, they should have just not included it yet.


----------



## neeeksta

So no one else has funny sound discrepancies apart from to much bass?
I am getting loud voices (compared with atmospheric stuff) and weird reverb?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> So no one else has funny sound discrepancies apart from to much bass?
> I am getting loud voices (compared with atmospheric stuff) and weird reverb?


I do. Maybe its Open AL related?

BTW, I'm having a blast. The game feels vanilla-esque... weapons need improvements, and so does the AI (they are VERY passive when you can interact with them but choose to attack them). Other than that... astonishing.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I do. Maybe its Open AL related?


Over at Guru3d someone told me it was EAX related, so who knows.


----------



## doomlord52

I had the volume problem; turning off EAX solved it.


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Thank you for using spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Where the hell is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Strelok's stash? I found the room with his book and a bunch of stuff, and it says something about the ventilation.... I know where it is in SoC, but it's not there in LA and I've searched everywhere in Agroprom Underground...
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. But for some reason
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> although every soldier at Agroprom is dead, the objective to help the stalkers right the soldiers hasn't been completed. 4 stalkers lived and talking to them does nothing.


Well done with the spoilers too , like neeeksta mentioned ..







!


----------



## amdgig

Is that Xvid thing actually needed for the game? , I have popping sounds left to right , right to left sometimes , and straight after installing xvid , if not i'll try uninstalling it ..

Still no new mouse arrive yet


----------



## neeeksta

I didn't install the XVid codec, as apparently it's just for the vids, prolly the opening one - I have the K-Lite codec installed and it all works fine.
I have just tried the EAX trick and indeed it does turn of the Rivet City, ooops I mean Reverb city!
Also for some reason I hallucinated that they had managed to implement multi core use, so I just did a test - alas only one hard working core, the rest are just freeloading scallywags in this game









Never mind, the game is just fuzzing stalker heaven, and proof there is a Cod.


----------



## amdgig

I just uninstalled xvid and the actual game is ok , sound is ok so far ...

I'm just trying setting LA up for the best graphics before I start for real , gotta wait for that Mouse !

Here is the CPU just playing around pinging "everyone" with the pistol I can see in the old town at the start ..

ps- I see the game saves and log file are in the actual game folder now (appdata) , not in my documents like in soc/cs/cop , I tried 2 Quick-saves and they worked ok (game exe run as admin)


----------



## brettjv

AFA bugs and all that sort of stuff goes guys, I think this is the central resource to use/post on:

http://www.gsc-game.com/?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&lang=en

The Devs are over there a lot, answering questions, etc. That's really the best place to get answers.

AFA your SLI questions go, I dunno how many times I gotta mention this, but games don't 'support SLI'. It's the other way around. SLI supports games. Or more precisely, the driver supports games in SLI mode.

I'd bet $$$ to donuts the reason SLI works in DX9 mode but not DX10 mode is because Lost Alpha's exe name (xr_3da.exe) is identical to that of Shadow of Chernobyl, a DX9 game. And the driver depends on the name of the game file to decide which SLI profile to apply. So when you put a game that the driver 'expects' to be a DX9 game into DX10 mode, it screws up SLI operation. It's the 'wrong' SLI profile, IOW.

Since the Dezowave guys decided to title the .exe with the same name as SoC, it may be that ... y'all are pretty much hosed afa getting SLI to work in DX10 for LA. However, if you can rename the game file to another name and still have the game work (I would try xrengine.exe, which is an .exe name under the Clear Sky profile, according to nvInspector), you just might see SLI kick in in DX10, but I don't know.

Or, if the game won't work after renaming the .exe, you could try deleting your SoC profile (back it up first) in Inspector, then adding the xr_3da.exe for Lost Alpha to your Clear Sky profile (it won't add w/o deleting the SoC profile, I already checked). HOwever, this will likely break SLI for SoC, just so you know. Not that SoC needs it, but ... heads up.

Let me know if either of those approaches ... work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Here is the CPU just playing around pinging "everyone" with the pistol I can see in the old town at the start ..
> 
> ps- I see the game saves and log file are in the actual game folder now (appdata) , not in my documents like in soc/cs/cop , I tried 2 Quick-saves and they worked ok (game exe run as admin)


According to those TM results, I'd say it's running like a game that supports exactly 2 CPU cores, and is CPU-bottlenecked a large % of the time. I'd imagine you're often not seeing 99% GPU usage (even on the one card it's running if you're in dx10 mode), correct? Particularly towards the later 1/2 of the run, where the total CPU usage looks pegged at around 50%?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

After the game's been running for a bit I get more and more CPU dependent. I was just playing for an hour or so and by the end I was getting 20FPS, and really spotty GPU usage.

When I play, usage on one thread is pinned to just about a constant 100%, and another thread floats around 25-40% usage.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> After the game's been running for a bit I get more and more CPU dependent. I was just playing for an hour or so and by the end I was getting 20FPS, and really spotty GPU usage.
> 
> When I play, usage on one thread is pinned to just about a constant 100%, and another thread floats around 25-40% usage.


You'll find I have a thread on the GSC link I gave above describing the exact same thing ... you are not alone


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Where the hell is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Strelok's stash? I found the room with his book and a bunch of stuff, and it says something about the ventilation.... I know where it is in SoC, but it's not there in LA and I've searched everywhere in Agroprom Underground...
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. But for some reason
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> although every soldier at Agroprom is dead, the objective to help the stalkers right the soldiers hasn't been completed. 4 stalkers lived and talking to them does nothing.


afa your second question goes, it's a common bug and Dez has said it doesn't matter/isn't game-breaking. You can ignore it and proceed.

For my part, as tough as it is to do and as cool as the Mod is overall, I'm putting it away until the damn foot-bone bug is patched. Turning legs off seems to help but doesn't get rid of it and I'm just so, so tired of those crashes. Tool around in the Wild Territories (that's the name in SoC, I think it's like Metal Factory or some such in LA) and it happens just so, so much. I can't take the interruptions anymore, it's just too immersion breaking for me.


----------



## thanos999

i cant find strelocks stash ive been trying for the last 4 hrs and i cant find it in Agroprom Underground i found the room with the book and the rest off the goodies including the AK74 but that took all off 5 mins to find the rest off the time ive been looking for strelocks stash and it no where to be found


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i cant find strelocks stash ive been trying for the last 4 hrs and i cant find it in Agroprom Underground i found the room with the book and the rest off the goodies including the AK74 but that took all off 5 mins to find the rest off the time ive been looking for strelocks stash and it no where to be found





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Open the diary. Look for an entrance regarding the book you just picked up... and use the first letter of every word.


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> AFA bugs and all that sort of stuff goes guys, I think this is the central resource to use/post on:
> 
> http://www.gsc-game.com/?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&lang=en
> 
> The Devs are over there a lot, answering questions, etc. That's really the best place to get answers.
> 
> AFA your SLI questions go, I dunno how many times I gotta mention this, but games don't 'support SLI'. It's the other way around. SLI supports games. Or more precisely, the driver supports games in SLI mode.
> 
> I'd bet $$$ to donuts the reason SLI works in DX9 mode but not DX10 mode is because Lost Alpha's exe name (xr_3da.exe) is identical to that of Shadow of Chernobyl, a DX9 game. And the driver depends on the name of the game file to decide which SLI profile to apply. So when you put a game that the driver 'expects' to be a DX9 game into DX10 mode, it screws up SLI operation. It's the 'wrong' SLI profile, IOW.
> 
> Since the Dezowave guys decided to title the .exe with the same name as SoC, it may be that ... y'all are pretty much hosed afa getting SLI to work in DX10 for LA. However, if you can rename the game file to another name and still have the game work (I would try xrengine.exe, which is an .exe name under the Clear Sky profile, according to nvInspector), you just might see SLI kick in in DX10, but I don't know.
> 
> Or, if the game won't work after renaming the .exe, you could try deleting your SoC profile (back it up first) in Inspector, then adding the xr_3da.exe for Lost Alpha to your Clear Sky profile (it won't add w/o deleting the SoC profile, I already checked). HOwever, this will likely break SLI for SoC, just so you know. Not that SoC needs it, but ... heads up.
> 
> Let me know if either of those approaches ... work.
> According to those TM results, I'd say it's running like a game that supports exactly 2 CPU cores, and is CPU-bottlenecked a large % of the time. I'd imagine you're often not seeing 99% GPU usage (even on the one card it's running if you're in dx10 mode), correct? Particularly towards the later 1/2 of the run, where the total CPU usage looks pegged at around 50%?


http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&sec_id=19
*Above* is straight to LA , thanks for the link , believe it or not I miss a lot on the net as I only poke around on certain areas generally but I have this one now bookmarked and will be reading over there ..

Also I should have mentioned about that CPU usage picture , I seem to recall soc and cop were like that too (1 main core and several slackers) , in cs I have no recall of , I do not recall any well balanced sharing but I have never cared as long as it all works imo even though way back years ago I seem to also to recall the engine only supported 2 cores I think ? .

Also , thanks for the info on Xfire/Sli , I was wondering why there was no usage on #2 and the fps was 45 (I'm used to 100+ under light loads) , i'll look into it but so far no real big issue hanging around the start of LA just setting it all up just playing around as still no new mouse and just sent a email to them ...


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone's fps locked at their refresh rate despite Vsync and 60hz being disabled? I also forced xrayengine.exe or whatever you call it onto LA. I got CFX working, and then it just broke.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i cant find strelocks stash ive been trying for the last 4 hrs and i cant find it in Agroprom Underground i found the room with the book and the rest off the goodies including the AK74 but that took all off 5 mins to find the rest off the time ive been looking for strelocks stash and it no where to be found





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



open the book in the pda, read first letter of each word. it's a huge hint. and trolley = gurney. and the stash is quite close to where you found the book, but not in the same room


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anyone's fps locked at their refresh rate despite Vsync and 60hz being disabled? I also forced xrayengine.exe or whatever you call it onto LA. I got CFX working, and then it just broke.


Check your driver settings for vsync.

Personally I can't stand vsync so I don't use it.


----------



## Caldeio

Guys I been trying to upscale to 4k on some vids but I'll play today and take a normal 1080p vid of day. Once I upscale the vid lags in gameplay so idk what I did wrong.

Not recording I get great frames, 60+ at all times. 4.4ghz 4770k. Grass shadows off and sun shafts low, no motion blur or depth of feild, everything else max


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> in other news (lol) hey boredgunner, is there an easy way to disable the DOF and all motion blur in your Mod Pack 2013? I hate blur, all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried editing the shadersettings most changes just made the game ctd at start, and figured I would just come to the source for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to edit stalker shaders MAX.cfg in your shaders folder (might not be the exact name), and comment out the DOF and motion blur options. Though LA isn't too buggy once you're past the main menu, you could play it instead.
Click to expand...

Well teh only shaders Max file, was an executable, running that produced an older version of the shaderssettings.txt and broke it, so I reverted to backup and just found the DOF settings myself in the txt and disabled









I'll let you all beta test LA for a while before I start it haha.


----------



## thanos999

keep getting this come up when trying to move from garbage to the bar area

Expression : fatal error
Function : CBlender_default::Compile
File : BlenderDefault.cpp
Line : 62
Description :
Arguments : Not enought textures for shader, base tex: ston\ston_bort_j01


----------



## boredgunner

To everyone: post your crash logs here.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=22372&sec_id=19


----------



## prescotter

Recently ive had multiple crashes only in the Cordon and Garbage. For me its just not worth it playing it in its current state. Ill wait another 6-12months and hope its atleast playable. I know its not way near the final version, so ill just wait for it to get closer.

Its fun to see how far it has come and what potential it has. But im not going to explore these beautifull envirements with crashes.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Nevermind, there are fixes posted on the GSC forums for the safe CTD and repair menu.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm at X-18, and found 3 documents. I can't get the passwords to either PC, I've looked everywhere/ Anyone know?


----------



## Caldeio

anyone get shadowplay working?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anybody know of a place to store stuff? I have a couple guns I want to keep, but nowhere to put them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anybody know of a place to store stuff? I have a couple guns I want to keep, but nowhere to put them.


I'd just find a random stash/backpack/container and dump it there. I usually find one around the Bar.


----------



## amdgig

Well it looks like I'm waiting , the new mouse probably won't turn up till Monday coming , maybe this Friday is pushing it ..

So after taking a quick look about I'm impressed by the graphics and detail , even the frogs in the creek in which one can zero in on by the left/right sounds in the speaker and all those other little things around .

After many playthroughs (at least 10+ times each) of soc cs cop i'v noticed a hypersensitivity develop to real life cricket or frog or bug sounds out here in rural land , before these series I would say a frog/cricket or whatever was noticed at around 30 to 50 metre , now its clearly 150 metre plus ! , and I consider myself slightly deaf from years on the motorcycle .

In fact there is a creek 2 kilometre from here and quite often when its still and I have the front door open and its quite in the local surroundings I'm amazed with how "tuned in" it is to hear those frogs and others from the creek and a snork or bloodsucker rummaging around there , , it reminds me to fire up the computer sometimes and have a play









Ha Ha Ha Ha ....


----------



## thanos999

restarted the game after reinstalling it i cant even get to garbage now keep getting footbone crash i am in the house where the bandits that were holding fox was i released him
on my way to garbage i noticed a firefight and decided to join in klled all the bandits sorting out the guns worth keeping and it keeps crashig
i have set the graphics setting to minimum and it still happens and yes i have disabled players feet in the options menu


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> restarted the game after reinstalling it i cant even get to garbage now keep getting footbone crash i am in the house where the bandits that were holding fox was i released him
> on my way to garbage i noticed a firefight and decided to join in klled all the bandits sorting out the guns worth keeping and it keeps crashig
> i have set the graphics setting to minimum and it still happens and yes i have disabled players feet in the options menu


Try to avoid the area where it's crashing, and just sprint far away from it. That's a workaround that can help with that crash.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone know how to change carry weight? I modified the mass setting under actor.ltx, but no change.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone know how to change carry weight? I modified the mass setting under actor.ltx, but no change.


Mass is how much the player weighs. Carry weight is this line:

max_item_mass = 50.0


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yeah, that's the one I changed. Nothing different ingame.


----------



## boredgunner

There's also this:

max_walk_weight = 60

I forgot about that one, you have to change both.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Well that half worked, I changed max item mass to 70 and walk weight to 80, now I can walk carrying up to 80 but anything over 50 and I'm overweight, so my stamina drains super fast.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Well it looks like I'm waiting , the new mouse probably won't turn up till Monday coming , maybe this Friday is pushing it ..
> 
> So after taking a quick look about I'm impressed by the graphics and detail , even the frogs in the creek in which one can zero in on by the left/right sounds in the speaker and all those other little things around .
> 
> After many playthroughs (at least 10+ times each) of soc cs cop i'v noticed a hypersensitivity develop to real life cricket or frog or bug sounds out here in rural land , before these series I would say a frog/cricket or whatever was noticed at around 30 to 50 metre , now its clearly 150 metre plus ! , and I consider myself slightly deaf from years on the motorcycle .
> 
> In fact there is a creek 2 kilometre from here and quite often when its still and I have the front door open and its quite in the local surroundings I'm amazed with how "tuned in" it is to hear those frogs and others from the creek and a snork or bloodsucker rummaging around there , , it reminds me to fire up the computer sometimes and have a play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha ....


Bad luck on your meece - I have had a Death Adder since 08 and it never missed a beat and always feels and looks nice, the two side buttons I love and rely on for quick keys.
Nice one brother, I appreciate your story.
I had a trail bike when I was younger and came off one day and hurt the meat and two vege so bad decided the fun wasn't worth Mr Danger.








I sometimes wonder what the broad spectrum of folks playing video games?
I am a great lover of nature and always look, listen and feel the birds, bees, flowers, trees and sunsets - in fact the first time the sun set in my first SoC playthrough, I was oohing and ahhing.
There is also a real variety of frogs / crickets, and like all birds n beasties the calls can be different.
Here in NZ we have these imports we call Possums and they munch the forest, but they have one scary evil blood curdling sound which can take a city dweller by surprise









Actually, I haven't played bugar all of the game, as what I am getting from lots of posts is problems, which will hopefully be sorted - be nice to have a hassle free total immersion first time around.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Figured it out, had to change max_weight in system.ltx. Thanks boredgunner.

Also, I took a screen of the artifacts that I haven't sold. I gotta say, my favorite is Ivory, that +100% health is nice.


----------



## Rangerscott

So I'm wanting to just fart around with the game. Are there any trainers that work with the steam version of Stalker SOC?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone know where


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



document 3 is in X-18?


I've looked everywhere and found the other four, I can't find that one though.


----------



## thanos999

keep getting this crash everytime i try to enter the bar area from garbage

Expression : fatal error
Function : CBlender_default::Compile
File : BlenderDefault.cpp
Line : 62
Description :
Arguments : Not enought textures for shader, base tex: ston\ston_bort_j01

XR_3DA.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "D:\Program Files (x86)\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha\bins\xrCore.dll" at 0023:732B4178, xrDebug::backend()+168 byte(s)

EAX=044144D8 EBX=0044F340 ECX=0044DF4B EDX=00000001
ESI=732DD348 EDI=047FCC10 FLG=00000202
EBP=0044EE5C ESP=0044DE50 EIP=732B4178
CS=0023 DS=002B SS=002B ES=002B FS=0053 GS=002B

i tried contacting them but they wont accept my email to register with them to sudmite the crash report
is anybody else having this crash?

system is my sig rig


----------



## XKaan

Is the soundtrack all original? If so, impressive....sounds great!

So far I've only messed around with the first few missions and enjoyed the atmosphere. I REALLY want to just sit down and enjoy this so I think I will at least wait for the first patch to mitigate any potential issues once I really get immersed.


----------



## BradleyW

Game keeps crashing. Might have to sit this one out even though I really like it.
Is it just me or does DX9 look better?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Well it looks like I'm waiting , the new mouse probably won't turn up till Monday coming , maybe this Friday is pushing it ..
> 
> So after taking a quick look about I'm impressed by the graphics and detail , even the frogs in the creek in which one can zero in on by the left/right sounds in the speaker and all those other little things around .
> 
> After many playthroughs (at least 10+ times each) of soc cs cop i'v noticed a hypersensitivity develop to real life cricket or frog or bug sounds out here in rural land , before these series I would say a frog/cricket or whatever was noticed at around 30 to 50 metre , now its clearly 150 metre plus ! , and I consider myself slightly deaf from years on the motorcycle .
> 
> In fact there is a creek 2 kilometre from here and quite often when its still and I have the front door open and its quite in the local surroundings I'm amazed with how "tuned in" it is to hear those frogs and others from the creek and a snork or bloodsucker rummaging around there , , it reminds me to fire up the computer sometimes and have a play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha ....


So they did a lot of work on the sound then? I'm playing SHoC with Mod Pack 13, and sounds are quite whacky. Directional is pretty decent but the loudness is way off. I can hear people talking sooo far away. Distant sounds sound close, there isn't a lot of variation to them. Then when I enter the bar, 6 people chatting at once, so bad lol. Probably not much of a sound fault as it is just the game where all the actors decide to talk at once, but they come in so loud and clear its just a bit of a mess









Probably a bit to blame on my decent headphones which I never had. I can hear way more ambient sounds and everything clearly too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Is the soundtrack all original? If so, impressive....sounds great!
> 
> So far I've only messed around with the first few missions and enjoyed the atmosphere. I REALLY want to just sit down and enjoy this so I think I will at least wait for the first patch to mitigate any potential issues once I really get immersed.


Nope it uses tracks from SoC, CS, CoP, and cut sound tracks from Build 1935 and other builds which are the best ones. Looks like someone deleted the video clip of all the Build 1935 soundtracks on youtube, luckily I downloaded it so I may reupload it. LA also comes with an OST as you probably saw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Game keeps crashing. Might have to sit this one out even though I really like it.
> Is it just me or does DX9 look better?


You can post your crash logs, which is in Program Files (x86)\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha\appdata\logs, but waiting is probably a better idea if you have the patience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So they did a lot of work on the sound then? I'm playing SHoC with Mod Pack 13, and sounds are quite whacky. Directional is pretty decent but the loudness is way off. I can hear people talking sooo far away. Distant sounds sound close, there isn't a lot of variation to them. Then when I enter the bar, 6 people chatting at once, so bad lol. Probably not much of a sound fault as it is just the game where all the actors decide to talk at once, but they come in so loud and clear its just a bit of a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a bit to blame on my decent headphones which I never had. I can hear way more ambient sounds and everything clearly too.


Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat fixed the whacky sound from SoC, and LA takes them even farther. Still somewhat whacky at times, but I imagine patches will fix it.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anybody know of a place to store stuff? I have a couple guns I want to keep, but nowhere to put them.


http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...13_3798024854389542101_n_zps3746e5e5.jpg.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone know where
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> document 3 is in X-18?
> 
> 
> I've looked everywhere and found the other four, I can't find that one though.


I'm guessing you found it by now, but for anyone else having this problem:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You see this room?









Go downstairs, face the APC like so and climb down the little compartment in the left corner.









Keep some spare clean pants ready, and you'll want to bring firepower.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm guessing you found it by now, but for anyone else having this problem:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You see this room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go downstairs, face the APC like so and climb down the little compartment in the left corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep some spare clean pants ready, and you'll want to bring firepower.


Yeah I found it.... The RPG I found on some military guy really came in handy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yeah I found it.... The RPG I found on some military guy really came in handy.


lol I stored that RPG in my stash before heading to X-18... bad idea. Somehow I managed though.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol I stored that RPG in my stash before heading to X-18... bad idea. Somehow I managed though.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You mean that part of X-18 where a Pseudogiant appears along a burer? I was fine with the Obokan...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that part of X-18 where a Pseudogiant appears along a burer? I was fine with the Obokan...


That was my third time back there, I thought I cleared everything out so I went in only with a pistol. If I didn't have the RPG in my bag I would have never made it through there.

Anyone know where the good traders are? The only ones I've found are Sid and Barman, both of them never have anything worth buying either. I'm stuck using beginner guns (Sniper Obokan) because I can't find ammo for the good ones (9x39, .44, etc)

Oh yeah, if you guys head over to GSC forums you can find a thread full of fixes... Audio engine fixes, clipping noise removal, helicopters being quieter, foot bone fix, repair fix, Stalker Suit upgrade fix, etc.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=22434&sec_id=19&offset=240

Also this guy has a couple fixes separate from his mod pack: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=22434&sec_id=19


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So I have kind of set gaming aside for awhile now...haven't had time, for the most part. But I have Lost Alpha sitting on my HDD, and nothing to do for the rest of the day today...not sure if I am ready to get sucked into the Zone again just yet (time is a scarcity at the moment), but I waited so long for this...I can't help myself. I have been avoiding reading the forums and such as to not spoil any of it for me...but I also have no idea if it lives up to the hype that was generated, or if it's a bug filled mess...or more than likely, both lol Anyway...I have a feeling my friends aren't going to see me much for the next little while...

Oh, one more thing...just install, no worry of patches or anything? Or have their been "third-party" patches released as well? Perhaps something from BoredGunner...lol I want to know as little about the game as possible, so I would prefer not to read back through the thread to find out for myself...thanks in advance guys







I feel stupid getting this excited for a game...but the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series hooked me in a big way. No other game has come close to the amount of fun I had with them thus far. Certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but I suppose that is part of what makes them special...choosing not to follow trends and make something truly innovative instead of rehashing the same old gameplay mechanics over and over again until it becomes so familiar, even your grandma could likely pick it up in minutes.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Read the post above yours, it has links to all the fixes you need. I'd recommend the repair fix, upgrade fix, and foot bone fix at minimum. They're easy to install, should take like five minutes total.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that part of X-18 where a Pseudogiant appears along a burer? I was fine with the Obokan...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah they aren't as tough as in CoP, I changed that though.



Also here's a compilation of all existing fixes I found + some tweaking to make headshots more effective, weapon ballistics more realistic, mutants more challenging, improved AI slightly, weapon names changed to the real things, and some new gunshots.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06Wk1LTHEzSy1fTzQ/edit


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks guys, this thread has always helped me out with quick and helpful replies







Hope to get some nice screenshots, and perhaps some videos as well...

While waiting for Lost Alpha, I picked up Fallout New Vegas UE, and figured I could mod it into something reminiscent of the STALKER series...but I could just never get into it...any STALKER fans want to recommend some mods you liked/used for F:NV? Kind of off topic, but I would like the opinions of this thread, if anyone got into it, or Fallout 3.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*delete?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks guys, this thread has always helped me out with quick and helpful replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get some nice screenshots, and perhaps some videos as well...
> 
> While waiting for Lost Alpha, I picked up Fallout New Vegas UE, and figured I could mod it into something reminiscent of the STALKER series...but I could just never get into it...any STALKER fans want to recommend some mods you liked/used for F:NV? Kind of off topic, but I would like the opinions of this thread, if anyone got into it, or Fallout 3.


These:

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/930-Fallout-New-Vegas-Modding-Guide

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/929-Essential-Mods-for-Fallout-3


----------



## neeeksta

I have been fighting with myself, because , I never did enjoy FO3 all that well, and presumably my computer at the time wasn't up to it, but after a fast computer and installing those mods boredgunner posted plus a heap more from nexus, it's just been a fuzzing blast!
I am wanting so much to get into LA with the feeling of hype and amp everyone is generating, but I just can't resist the call of exploring the wasteland and enjoying the modded graphics and gameplay.
It really is an utterly different experience to my first ho hum FO3 experience.

So don't hesitate Aaron_Henderson, go kill do some exploring in the FO world!

Besides, the longer I leave it the more the modders will make the incredible LA into a mind boggling sublime, all time game!

edit; oops I see the master has already started the good work, nice one boredgunner, I grab your pack asap!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> These:
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/930-Fallout-New-Vegas-Modding-Guide
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/929-Essential-Mods-for-Fallout-3


Thanks again *boredgunner*...though it turns out I already have the majority of mods installed. I might PM you my mod manager list at some point, maybe I am doing something wrong. Most of the mods seem to have worked though, so maybe this game just isn't for me. Not worrying about it right now anyway, just wanted to say thanks and get at Lost Alpha here


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks guys, this thread has always helped me out with quick and helpful replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get some nice screenshots, and perhaps some videos as well...
> 
> While waiting for Lost Alpha, I picked up Fallout New Vegas UE, and figured I could mod it into something reminiscent of the STALKER series...but I could just never get into it...any STALKER fans want to recommend some mods you liked/used for F:NV? Kind of off topic, but I would like the opinions of this thread, if anyone got into it, or Fallout 3.


Something I typed up in a message to somebody a while ago. Just an FYI, New Vegas will not be as close to the experience you are looking for as Fallout 3, imo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To answer your question, I use too many mods to name. Keep in mind that FNV and FO3 use the same engine, so I use random retextures and remeshes of many objects (such as clutter) in both games. If an object is present in both games and looks like same (like Jet or a tin can) then if you find a texture or mesh replacer for one game you can use it for both.

I think there's a mod called Clutter Redone or something like that, look on both Nexus's.

I used a tweaked version of Realism ENB with URWLENB weathers (Nevada Skies) for FNV. URWL is on ModDB, not the Nexus.

Other mods I use include:
Clear windows
Weapons Animation Replacer
Sandstorm Meshes and 4096 Textures
Flora Overhaul
HD Night Sky Pack Replacer
iHUD
Interior Lighting Overhaul
Mod Control Menu
DynamiCamera
Detailed Faces
Type 3 Body Replacer
Ling's
Mikoto Beauty
DKHair
Fallout Character Overhaul
Hi-Res Eyes
Spice of Life
Book of Earache (bunch of weapons and mods... not on the Nexus, you might have to go to a sketchy site to find it but it's worth it)
Sideburns
Beards
Various armor compatibility packs for Type 3 (I prefer the non-skimpy ones, armor should actually cover your character imo)
Project Nevada
Various Retextures from both FNV and Fo3 Nexus websites



Checking out the compilation, thanks Boredgunner.

Edit: I think I made a huge mistake. Last time I was in Bar, a stalker was glitched in a doorway and wouldn't move no matter what so I was trapped. I shot him and nobody was hostile, so I thought I was all good. When I came back to bar, all the stalkers started to shoot at me on sight, even though I'm not hostile with the Stalker faction. So now all the stalkers in 100 Rads are dead, but Duty is still fine with me. I hope I didn't break a main quest or anything.


----------



## Caldeio

Just to take out the bandit base by cordon, took out 3 with the sniper.

With the v5 and boredgunners tweaks..Those guys see me from like 300m and will headshot me if I'm not behind cover with the ak no scope. It was hard! I couldn't see them unless i used binocs. Is there a firemode button? The ak im using barely will just single shot. I try to light click, fast click. It will some times, most of the time it bursts and that doesn't help from 300m lol

Not bad though. Im gonna turn down difficulty and try again.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Edit: I think I made a huge mistake. Last time I was in Bar, a stalker was glitched in a doorway and wouldn't move no matter what so I was trapped. I shot him and nobody was hostile, so I thought I was all good. When I came back to bar, all the stalkers started to shoot at me on sight, even though I'm not hostile with the Stalker faction. So now all the stalkers in 100 Rads are dead, but Duty is still fine with me. I hope I didn't break a main quest or anything.


You should be fine. In SoC you can become hostile to everyone and still finish the game, LA should be the same way unless there's a bug somewhere down the line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Just to take out the bandit base by cordon, took out 3 with the sniper.
> 
> With the v5 and boredgunners tweaks..Those guys see me from like 300m and will headshot me if I'm not behind cover with the ak no scope. It was hard! I couldn't see them unless i used binocs. Is there a firemode button? The ak im using barely will just single shot. I try to light click, fast click. It will some times, most of the time it bursts and that doesn't help from 300m lol
> 
> Not bad though. Im gonna turn down difficulty and try again.


0 and 9 keys change fire modes by default.


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *So they did a lot of work on the sound then?* I'm playing SHoC with Mod Pack 13, and sounds are quite whacky. Directional is pretty decent but the loudness is way off. I can hear people talking sooo far away. Distant sounds sound close, there isn't a lot of variation to them. Then when I enter the bar, 6 people chatting at once, so bad lol. Probably not much of a sound fault as it is just the game where all the actors decide to talk at once, but they come in so loud and clear its just a bit of a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a bit to blame on my decent headphones which I never had. I can hear way more ambient sounds and everything clearly too.


I dunno as yet as I'm just poking around on the first map whilst I wait for the mouse to turn up but so far it sounds ok , even those should be far off distance voices/sounds actually sound distant ! .

Ok on the wacky ones , there has been several mods out there that although good but and imo needed a tweak or too for "Ambience" , like birds outside when one was inside a building that sounded like they were sitting on your shoulder and stuff like that .

Also I have looked in every nook and cranny on the first map , interesting ...

I have not left the first map as mentioned , but I did try to leave by the south gate , I think i'll wait awhile for some issue's to be cleaned up too just in case one has to start a new game .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Don't bother trying to leave by the south gate , the game won't let you







but it was fun


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> *Bad luck on your meece* - I have had a Death Adder since 08 and it never missed a beat and always feels and looks nice, the two side buttons I love and rely on for quick keys.
> Nice one brother, I appreciate your story.
> I had a trail bike when I was younger and came off one day and hurt the meat and two vege so bad decided the fun wasn't worth Mr Danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what the broad spectrum of folks playing video games?
> I am a great lover of nature and always look, listen and feel the birds, bees, flowers, trees and sunsets - in fact the first time the sun set in my first SoC playthrough, I was oohing and ahhing.
> There is also a real variety of frogs / crickets, and like all birds n beasties the calls can be different.
> Here in NZ we have these imports we call Possums and they munch the forest, but they have one scary evil blood curdling sound which can take a city dweller by surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't played bugar all of the game, as what I am getting from lots of posts is problems , which will hopefully be sorted - be nice to have a hassle free total immersion first time around.


It'll be bad luck if it does not work properly







, I cant wait as I will be able to assign a button for the flashlight ...

My very first bike was a trail , a RT360 wizz banger .

Ok on possum they be noisy , Cute cuddly Koala lets out a noise like those snorks , it too would scare the bejeezus out of a city person out bush camping for the night .

Stalker right from the start has had bugs , imo they were great and some soooooo funny and added to the atmosphere







, others might disagree though .


----------



## boredgunner

I added a workaround for the tushkano/rat bite crash to this fix pack/tweak. It's temporary though, since it makes it so those creatures can't attack you (as them attacking you is what caused the crash).


----------



## Lhotse

*How to install Lost Alpha.*
* I'm posting this in case anyone comes here with an install problem.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone found the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wire for the scientist? He said it was in an underground lab nearby, but I didn't find an underground lab in Yantar. All I've found are the tunnels. Does he mean a different lab? Where is it? No marker is on my map.


----------



## prescotter

Could somebody give me a link for the Fixxes discussed in this topic?

I am amazed people actually have progressed so far, while for me it was a crashfest in the Cordon and garbage.

This gives me hope it actually is playable


----------



## amdgig

Who are the 2 Geeks







in the picture on the wall?

Also , when standing in front of sid , watch him for awhile to suss him out , then turn off the radio and watch and suss him out again , then turn it on again and watch ! < not really a spoiler imo as its nothing to do with gameplay/quests .

Also one can not get out the binoculars in there so what does that computer screen say near the far back wall?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Could somebody give me a link for the Fixxes discussed in this topic?
> 
> I am amazed people actually have progressed so far, while for me it was a crashfest in the Cordon and garbage.
> 
> This gives me hope it actually is playable


Here ya go
Quote:


> Oh yeah, if you guys head over to GSC forums you can find a thread full of fixes... Audio engine fixes, clipping noise removal, helicopters being quieter, foot bone fix, repair fix, Stalker Suit upgrade fix, etc.
> 
> http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=22434&sec_id=19&offset=240
> 
> Also this guy has a couple fixes separate from his mod pack: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=22434&sec_id=19


Unbelievably some guy over at GSC forums has finz the game and is now in free play mode









I got a crash pretty quickly, then I looked over at over at the GSC as Brett as mentioned and the first suggestion was the fix. i.e. dont bring up PDA and look at contacts with enemies, since then I haven't had another crash.
Quote:


> Who are the 2 Geeks in the picture on the wall?
> 
> Also , when standing in front of sid , watch him for awhile to suss him out , then turn off the radio and watch and suss him out again , then turn it on again and watch ! < not really a spoiler imo as its nothing to do with gameplay/quests .
> 
> Also one can not get out the binoculars in there so what does that computer screen say near the far back wall?


They certainly look geeky









I couldn't get any unusual action/sound/event with that radio trick amdgig?
Ya can't get the binox out in the bunker - guess they don't want sid to get some led in da head









I finally did something i.e. the ooooollll carpark bandits trick ( or LAs version of it - no spoiler I hope ) and I have to say as much as I know I am gonna love this when it's all tweaked, atm the AI was terry bull .. I was braced for pain, and instead ( in master mode ) got the proverbial walk in the park










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also a fuzzing bloodsucker right in Cordon! However he was also so tame as to be pointless??


----------



## prescotter

Good to hear somebody actually made it to the end, so it is possible to finish.

But i see so many seperate downloads form people and manually editing game files, so ill wait till somebody wraps all those fixxes in a nice pack









Good to see the community being so involved into fixxing this, give me good hope that in a couple of weeks we should see some nice ''combined patch' files by the people.


----------



## Caldeio

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anyone know if they have the beginning dev stalker suit still in cordon? I look in the house it normally is in but its differant


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they have the beginning dev stalker suit still in cordon? I look in the house it normally is in but its differant


Everything is different. I wouldn't expect to find anything where it was. Sans a few things that were there already... still, the fun is in playing the game and found the stuff yourself









---

BTW, I'm having the damn no_stupid_foot crash. Which makes no sense because in other places with rats (like Bar-Rostok) I get no crash and, of course, I had the parameter set to the correct value (I hear my footsteps and don't see my legs).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone found the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> wire for the scientist? He said it was in an underground lab nearby, but I didn't find an underground lab in Yantar. All I've found are the tunnels. Does he mean a different lab? Where is it? No marker is on my map.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Those tunnels lead to a lab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> BTW, I'm having the damn no_stupid_foot crash. Which makes no sense because in other places with rats (like Bar-Rostok) I get no crash and, of course, I had the parameter set to the correct value (I hear my footsteps and don't see my legs).


Did you download the fix pack I linked to earlier? It might actually fix foot bone crash once and for all. There's two other crashes I'm going to fix when I get home, so I'll have it updated tonight.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Those tunnels lead to a lab.
> 
> 
> Did you download the fix pack I linked to earlier? It might actually fix foot bone crash once and for all. There's two other crashes I'm going to fix when I get home, so I'll have it updated tonight.


The footbone fix I linked to a while ago works too.

The only crashes I get now are from bringing up the contacts list when there are a lot of people nearby.

I heard an official patch is supposed to be released tomorrow anyways.

Found the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wires


, thanks.


----------



## Caldeio

Dang its too hard now with the bugfixes and/or tweaks. The bandits are too OP they Headshot me from who knows where and they can see though grass/bushes where i can't. Being still and even in lowest crouch position with sniper that's good condition. It sways soo much. Is there a breathing hold button?

I got the select fire working, and it's a lot better.

I seem to get some nasty jaggies far away. I'm render a day video right now at this bandit camp lol


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Those tunnels lead to a lab.
> 
> 
> Did you download the fix pack I linked to earlier? It might actually fix foot bone crash once and for all. There's two other crashes I'm going to fix when I get home, so I'll have it updated tonight.


Yeah, that did it. Although now I'm getting this when entering Warehouses from Dead City.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression : xml_doc.NavigateToNode(path,index)
[error]Function : CUIXmlInit::InitWindow
[error]File : ui\UIXmlInit.cpp
[error]Line : 84
[error]Description : XML node not found
[error]Argument 0 : wpn_crosshair_l85tac
[error]Argument 1 : ui\wpn_scopes_16.xml

stack trace:

0023:6312B017 xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder::IR_UIOnKeyboardHold()
0023:62FED7A4 xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()
0023:62FEC9A4 xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()
0023:62FEF7A8 xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()
0023:62FE2363 xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()
0023:63439D98 xrLua.dll, lua_rawseti()
0023:63438AD5 xrLua.dll, luabind::detail::free_functions::function_rep:perator=()
0023:634449F0 xrLua.dll, lua_getinfo()
0023:63444C70 xrLua.dll, lua_yield()
0023:63439BD2 xrLua.dll, lua_pcall()
0023:63C2EA53 MSVCR120.dll, _RTDynamicCast()
0023:63C2EA6B MSVCR120.dll, _RTDynamicCast()
0023:6301488E xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()
0023:6304E0FA xrGame.dll, xrFactory_Create()
0023:63D26C5E xrCore.dll, str_container::dock()
0023:01296CF2 XR_3DA.exe, IGame_ObjectPool::create()
0023:01296D49 XR_3DA.exe, IGame_ObjectPool::create()
0023:01298EB8 XR_3DA.exe, CObjectList::Create()
0023:62F8C28F xrGame.dll, CDialogHolder:perator=()


----------



## Aparition

Ah this feels exactly like when SOC first released... such memories.

The conversations... the explorations... the crashes.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ah this feels exactly like when SOC first released... such memories.
> 
> The conversations... the explorations... the crashes.


Even with the crashes the game is so damn good. It has close to nothing in commom with SOC... so, everything is totally new. The history is much, MUCH better, and its been explained decently now. At least you know what is going on.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Even with the crashes the game is so damn good. It has close to nothing in commom with SOC... so, everything is totally new. The history is much, MUCH better, and its been explained decently now. At least you know what is going on.


Oh ya my comment was not negative at all. There was magic when SoC released, here is magic again with LA.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I must say, I really like the artifacts and anomalies in this game... I had the luck to find a Snowflake early on, the +39 endurance helps a lot with the running. Plus, it's worth 18k.

The only two things I don't really like are the amount of backtracking through boring areas (Darkscape comes to mind.... absolutely nothing there) and the emptiness of some places. I went through a group of like 7 or 8 houses and didn't find a single thing. I mean I don't expect to find an arsenal, but some food and a handgun or something would suffice.

Oh and the sniper sway. There should be a feature that lets you hold your breath to steady the scope.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, i just ran into a game-breaking bug. Completing a story task crashes the game 100% of the time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This mission:


Opening this safe:


Really not sure what to do, as I need to open that safe in order to get to X18. Any ideas?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, i just ran into a game-breaking bug. Completing a story task crashes the game 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This mission:
> 
> 
> Opening this safe:
> 
> 
> Really not sure what to do, as I need to open that safe in order to get to X18. Any ideas?


Did you try shooting it, knifing it, I'll give the benefit of the doubt you looked for a key, then did you try F to see if you could just pickup what was behind it?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did you try shooting it, knifing it, I'll give the benefit of the doubt you looked for a key, then did you try F to see if you could just pickup what was behind it?


Hmmm... strange. But I'll give it a shot. The combo crashes it, though :/


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Check the post I made with all the fixes, it's in there.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Check the post I made with all the fixes, it's in there.


Beware, though. I installed something similar and it altered the artifacts specs as well as the money everything costs. Which, imo, suxxx big time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Beware, though. I installed something similar and it altered the artifacts specs as well as the money everything costs. Which, imo, suxxx big time.


On GSC forums you'll find individual fixes that don't do anything but fix problems, while others have made packs that include these fixes as well as other tweaks.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On GSC forums you'll find individual fixes that don't do anything but fix problems, while others have made packs that include these fixes as well as other tweaks.


This, you can always check the files themselves and cherry pick which ones you want.

I use LAMP, which redoes most of the weapon visuals and sounds, but not stats, and the fixes that I posted before. I also did a couple tweaks myself, mainly to increase carryweight, lower artifact weight, and cheat for the money that I lost from a glitch.

Does anyone know if blowouts are random? I've only had two, both of which where scripted. Come to think of it, it's been sunny every day so far in my game. No rain, no fog, nothing. Only two scripted blowouts and one psi storm.


----------



## amdgig

I have tried everything I know to try to get Crossfire up and running with no luck , I assume its because compared to SOC there is another extra xrRender.dll in LA , so 3 of them compared to 2 as in the screenshot .

I think I red that someone recently has shot a email to ATI , it'd be good if they could sort it out ..

ps>> I did manage to crash the renderers several times at load up so that's why I guess its them?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> This, you can always check the files themselves and cherry pick which ones you want.
> 
> I use LAMP, which redoes most of the weapon visuals and sounds, but not stats, and the fixes that I posted before. I also did a couple tweaks myself, mainly to increase carryweight, lower artifact weight, and cheat for the money that I lost from a glitch.
> 
> Does anyone know if blowouts are random? I've only had two, both of which where scripted. Come to think of it, it's been sunny every day so far in my game. No rain, no fog, nothing. Only two scripted blowouts and one psi storm.


Blowouts and psi-storms are random, but are glitched and don't happen enough. Rain, fog, and other weathers are glitched and don't happen unless scripted. These are bugs that will be addressed.


----------



## amdgig

Gpu Graphs for Vanilla just for info ...



Added later> Did a hour or so and the FPS ranged from 255 not busy , to 135 average when normally busy , and 98 when very busy ..the above pic was 135 or so from memory ..


----------



## Cykososhull

As much as I want to play this, I've the will power to hold off another year until its ironed out a bit better.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, i just ran into a game-breaking bug. Completing a story task crashes the game 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This mission:
> 
> 
> Opening this safe:
> 
> 
> Really not sure what to do, as I need to open that safe in order to get to X18. Any ideas?


I ran across this at GSC.

Borov's Safe Crash Fix

[error]Expression : fatal error
[error]Function : CScriptEngine::lua_error
[error]File : script_engine.cpp
[error]Line : 75
[error]Description :
[error]Arguments : LUA error: ....k.e.r. - lost alpha\gamedata\scripts\ui_safe.script:108: attempt to call global 'get_netpk' (a nil value)

Yandex:
https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=iwzZ5onyO4BlPt/tw0DZ1XPJx3%2B52xmXz69AHejHYq8%3D

MediaFire:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9n85q5b82x53835/ui_safe.zip


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> As much as I want to play this, I've the will power to hold off another year until its ironed out a bit better.


I wish I had such high levels of willpower. I caved in immediately, as expected.

- EDIT: Upcoming official patch.
Quote:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: LOST ALPHA Patch v1.3001 (2nd of May 2014.) changelog:
> The patch is savegame compatible, so You do not have to start new game for this patch, but for maximum experience it's recommended.
> If you installed 3rd party / user made fixes and mods for Lost Alpha, it's highly recommended to reinstall the game to have a clean install before you apply the official patch. This is required to avoid conflicts with the 3rd party content. We can not give support for such cases.
> 
> - game will work on windows xp op. system, although dx10 cannot be used on xp
> - new fsgame.ltx to solve the saving / loading problems for users who installed the game to Program Files
> - quicksave / quickload buttons now can be remapped
> - fixed serious bug with wrong ui_movies.xml which prevented to play half of the game
> - fixed storyline battery task in sarcofag
> - fixed flying tree and geometry on Yantar level
> - fixed geometry on Garbage level
> - fixed the crash on r1 (static lightning) render when player entered 'Great Metal Factory' level
> - fixed rat monster crash and effectors bug
> - fixed random crash related to pda contacts section
> - temporaly disabled legs/shadow in options, if you have it enabled, please type this to console: g_actor_body 0- with removing visible leg feature, the missing footsteps and self shadow works again by default
> - "la options" debug menu is disabled on widescreen
> - crows are killable
> - ak74, ak74u, L85, G36 sounds synchronization fixed
> - proper fix for safe crash
> - missing "chmieltist" beer sound fixed
> - missing p90 model added
> - brightness, gamma and contrast sliders fixed
> - no available phrase to say, dialog[yantar_sakharov_start_talk] fixed
> - no available phrase to say, dialog[agr_ratcatcher_start] fixed
> - several (hopefully all) missing descriptions added back
> - crash when player ESC from solitare and hex viewer fixed
> - restored working class for hex viewer, text viewer, image viewer, console
> - same fix for artefact merger
> - crash in repair window fixed
> - wrong passwords for doors in pda fixed
> - loading last save overlap window fixed
> - added marker for 'strelok's flash' and 'yantar wires' because many users reported it's too hard to find them
> - fixed camera position to climb out of UAZ jeep
> - fixed OnMouseAction crash (Tetris in LA PC)
> - Veles gives correct download module, so no need to buy it from Barman
> - updated mi24 model, should fix "callback kils bone matrix bone: front_gun_tower"
> - improved tasks and task completion on agroprom
> - fixed luminocity and distance for stalkers to default value, ai works better
> - removed the strange reverb when eax is enabled, and added more stable sound dlls
> - temporary fix for missing suit upgrade
> - fixed incorrect mag size for upgraded pb1
> - added vehicle prices to dialogue
> - corrected outfits icons and soldier outfit
> - new helicopter sound with tuned volumes
> - added pda articles for downloads
> - missing vehicle icons were added
> - several vehicle properties were changed- various small tweaks and fixes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> As much as I want to play this, I've the will power to hold off another year until its ironed out a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had such high levels of willpower. I caved in immediately, as expected.
> 
> - EDIT: Upcoming official patch.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> patch notes snip
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Love how on top they are for patching and keeping this rolling. Did their dev team get a boost from any other modders (as far as fixing/patching)? I'm sure the community feedback is exposing a lot of bugs for them to squash


----------



## thanos999

wheres the link to download this patch?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> wheres the link to download this patch?


It's not out yet.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Hrmm, stuck on loading screen crash upon trying to enter the bar/great metal factory. "Shader 'def_vtx' not found in library", the crash report says. Tried DX8 but no change. Guess I'll hope the patch releases today.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Hrmm, stuck on loading screen crash upon trying to enter the bar/great metal factory. "Shader 'def_vtx' not found in library", the crash report says. Tried DX8 but no change. Guess I'll hope the patch releases today.


try changing the graphics option from static lthging to full dynamic lighting that worked for me but try various settings


----------



## angrysasquatch

Changing to full dynamic (DX10) did the trick. Thanks


----------



## thanos999

just found this pictures from around chernodly taken this easter

http://englishrussia.com/2014/05/01/going-to-chernobyl-for-an-easter-holiday/


----------



## boredgunner

Patch released:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/luxs9thrxh9v87a/STALKER_LostAlpha_patch_1.3001_.exe


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just found this pictures from around chernodly taken this easter
> 
> http://englishrussia.com/2014/05/01/going-to-chernobyl-for-an-easter-holiday/


I've actually booked a trip for 2016. I was meant to be going this year but had to put it on hold to pay for my trip to Alcudia. Also gotta plan and pay for Pax East next year in Boston.


----------



## thanos999

installed patch

helicopter sound isnt as intrusive now
footbone bug in cordone by the sin bandits seems to have disapered
sound in sidorvits bunker is terrible now i cant change it to what it was befor the patch lots off echo and reverb now wasent any before patch
can chang what you want upgraded without having to drop other wepons on the floor now

i will be going to dark territory soon will report on any other bugs i find there


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> installed patch


Could you please post a link for the patch ? I've only seen it posted on STALKER.pl so far.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> sound in sidorvits bunker is terrible


Maybe try this?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06SFEycUlhclVGMmM/edit

Back up the original files just in case.


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Patch released:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/luxs9thrxh9v87a/STALKER_LostAlpha_patch_1.3001_.exe


Downloading it now 174Mb , I just clicked close on that other thing that popped up .

Thanks for the updates Bg .


----------



## thanos999

so far only bug i found sinc the new patch is the sound in sidorvich bunker evrything else seems to be working perfectly


----------



## angrysasquatch

Hmm, didn't fix the bug I was having. When I return to the Bar, the door that leads from the garage on the path to the bar itself, closes and locks, that was the only way in or out... wth?
edit: wrong door... dumbass


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> so far only bug i found sinc the new patch is the sound in sidorvich bunker evrything else seems to be working perfectly


Stick one of these in there!



Thanks for the info , I'm just about to look in the patch and install , i'll try it out tonight on cordon , I still have not left the first map and I probably won't for some time yet , I'm just bumming around in there for now .

I heard and saw the start of a storm , real good lighting sounds if gave me a jump when the first one started just outta nowhere and kaboomkacrack , but I never got to see it all as I got sucked in a vortex thing as I was not paying attention as I was busy watching the sky ..

Then later on in another session a Psi storm started and yet again I was not paying attention and the game ended (it was near the south base and they got me) , so I'm going to wait for the scripting for the weathers/storms to be sorted out as so far they look and sound real real good and I do not want to miss out on them before I really get into the LA .

And so far apart from those 2 instances above not 1 has turned up again as yet


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Stick one of these in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info , I'm just about to look in the patch and install , i'll try it out tonight on cordon , I still have not left the first map and I probably won't for some time yet , I'm just bumming around in there for now .
> 
> I heard and saw the start of a storm , real good lighting sounds if gave me a jump when the first one started just outta nowhere and kaboomkacrack , but I never got to see it all as I got sucked in a vortex thing as I was not paying attention as I was busy watching the sky ..
> 
> Then later on in another session a Psi storm started and yet again I was not paying attention and the game ended (it was near the south base and they got me) , so I'm going to wait for the scripting for the weathers/storms to be sorted out as so far they look and sound real real good and I do not want to miss out on them before I really get into the LA .
> 
> And so far apart from those 2 instances above not 1 has turned up again as yet


Yeah I played some more tonight long enough to see some weather changes, and my God what they did with that antiquated engine! The sun rays through the trees, rain, mist, water..it's all amazing.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Stick one of these in there!


LOL!! A good ol' kiwi product!
Actually these guys saved my sorry @$$ from the hideous La Cucaracha which plagues the wee town I live in, and being really sensitive to poisons, I never did anything about it.
Then not long ago I woke up with one crawling up my nose, and I thought, hmm poison shmoison, these guys and I can't live together, I went out and scored the Kiwicare product, now I sleep easy.








Quote:


> Yeah I played some more tonight long enough to see some weather changes, and my God what they did with that antiquated engine! The sun rays through the trees, rain, mist, water..it's all amazing.


Your not wrong, I spent ages mooching around looking around at the sheer beauty and while mostly it was sunny, there was sunshafts some rain and wet surfaces .. and oooh boy.









Oh I downloaded a better AI script and went back to do the carpark bandits and had my bottom served up to me on a plate!
It was woo hoo, that's more like it.
So the question is if anyone has played it with new patch, is did they notice the AI more aware and brutal?

Oppsy poopsy, and doh even, hold the press;
Quote:


> dezodor 38mins 1sec ago says:
> 
> Please guys delete those, we found a bug with the installer, so we are reuploading now. thanks and sorry.


----------



## Lhotse

Has anyone else noticed how _loud_ and .... how there's a reverb(a slight echo) to the sound, when you go into a building, for instance when you enter Sid's bunker from either the area where you spawn into the game or when you enter from outside since the patch ? The sound was very consistent before.

Edit : If anyone else is having this problem since the patch, I found a solution on the GSC forums.

- Locate the folder where you installed Lost Alpha (e.g. "C:\Program Files(x86)\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha" in my case)

- Go into the sub folder "appdata" and you will see the user.ltx file

- Open user.ltx in NotePad (or other text editor)

- search for "snd_efx" (without the quotes)

- change the value from "on" to "off" (again no quotes)

-Save file

I did this and it solved the problem for me.


----------



## neeeksta

New patch hot off the press

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v130013-patch/#4581035


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah I played some more tonight long enough to see some weather changes, and my God what they did with that antiquated engine! The sun rays through the trees, rain, mist, water..it's all amazing.


Yes it does look good , I'm trying DX9 at the moment just to try crossfire with all the stuff on high except antialiasing , here is usage and around 110 to 120 fps with a low of around 38 ! and average of around 55 , and it still looks nice but I 'm wondering if I am missing out on something not using DX10.1 .



Typing about echo , have you heard the echo in the tunnel where the zombie mission is? when the detector is going off near the car the echo is really realistic imo , someone spent a lot of time getting that one right .

Also have you heard that whistle yet ? I'm actually not sure if its a stalker whistling to the dogs to get them to come closer so they can Pat them







, or it is actually supposed to be a bird , I nearly tracked it down tonight but then I got side-tracked but it seems always near the group where the first flash drive was found next to the road but I hear it from near the fence area directly opposite past where one got the first artefact .


----------



## neeeksta

Did u install the new patch and carry on with previous game amdgig?


----------



## amdgig

Yes installed and it went in all ok , No I restarted a new game .

See like I mentioned i'll not be leaving the first map as I'm testing out the graphics to find the better setup , also waiting for the weathers to be sorted out and just playing around , also waiting for that new mouse still as for some reason its been delayed with even posting it off to here so they said on Friday , Monday I suppose I find out what's going on ..

For a bit of fun I tried this with the rats , don't look if it'll spoil your gameplay though , I don't think its important? though ..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After getting fox out do a save , then go and stir up the rats next door and let then chase you to the sin house , then plink at the house with pistol to get the sin to come out and run across the road behind a tree , then keep hiding and plinking the house to keep sin occupied and watch the rats go and get them! , it takes awhile and varies a lot but it was funny .

One of the sin stalked me right across to the dwarf house , talking about a stalker








The idea at the start was just in case topping off the sin broke the game in some way so I got the rats to do it a nice pump shotgun and revolver they had too

And believe it or not I spent probably 3 hours stirring those sin up until kaput but the main thing is I was not responsible , it was the Rats


----------



## prava

Do NOT kill the sin.


----------



## prava

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn the game crashes after X16's dream. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

Mmmm I think I'll try the patch and see if it does it...


----------



## XKaan

Ok, am I missing something with stashes? I haven't found a random one yet. Someone else mentioned you can't "See" stashes until they are on your PDA?

Anyone?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, am I missing something with stashes? I haven't found a random one yet. Someone else mentioned you can't "See" stashes until they are on your PDA?
> 
> Anyone?


Although I haven't really started Lost Alpha yet because I've been waiting for the patch, this seem's very consistent with how the game has always been. Stashes are empty until you search the particular dead body that 'owns' the stash, then the stash location appears on your PDA and you can find the loot inside when you search it or you are given it's location as a reward, otherwise it just stays empty and does not appear on your PDA.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Although I haven't really started Lost Alpha yet because I've been waiting for the patch, this seem's very consistent with how the game has always been. Stashes are empty until you search the particular dead body that 'owns' the stash, then the stash location appears on your PDA and you can find the loot inside when you search it or you are given it's location as a reward, otherwise it's just stays empty and does not appear on your PDA.


Ah that's right, sorry about that! It's been a while!


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Do NOT kill the sin.


I didn't , the Rats did ...


----------



## amdgig

I found out what the whistle was , not a stalker but the dogs themselves , sort of like a yelp but squeaky .


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> I didn't , the Rats did ...










I like the way you think!

Are they needed for any main quests?


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think!
> 
> Are they needed for any main quests?


Ha Ha Ha its fun in the zone stalker !

prava might let you know as I would not have a clue , it'll only take 1/2 a hour or so to redo Cordon if need be but that'll be some time from now for me I reckon ..


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Killing Sin in Cordon will not have any effect later in the game.


----------



## amdgig

*Only in Cordon (first map)*

Anyone also noticed the issue with the Bloodsucker ? (yes there is one)

I gather its to scare newcomers to the game right at the start , and it would too imo ...

Its around the creek come little islands on the first mission to get the artefact , on starting a new game which I have done plenty of times i have always wondered why a anomaly over there kicked off and the explosion after , so one time i was walking past near the fence and i could have sworn i heard a feint bloodsucker noise so i goes over and parked under that big tree on a tiny island and sure enough it came out and got me .

Then it ran off and got terminated by the anomaly near where the artefact was , several times after that on a new start i have stood there near sid's bunker just watching and a the anomaly goes off , also on top of that fallen tree .

Then other times i have walked past and see the remains of a torso , the bloodsuckers .

Kamikaze bloodsucker and i have not yet "got it" myself ..

Typing of events , how about a mutant Frog in the creeks , only every now and then , and not everywhere , but a mutant frog that jumps up and out of the creek when close to a frog/s noise and face sucks injecting a poison in which one needs a antirad injection or the health quickly diminishes .

One could even have a quick cut-scene for the first time to show what's going on and it'd be only effective when one is not wearing a mask , after that one just sees something block the vision with a noise in fps .

Just a thought ...


----------



## thanos999

whats the code for for the lab X18 door 2823 doesent work

sorry i gave the wrong code but i did find the right one but im not going spoil it by giving it out


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> whats the code for for the lab X18 door 2823 doesent work


Puhleeze use spoiler tag, some of us haven't even left first base.


----------



## arrow0309

Do you guys know how to "get" some money in order to buy a car on the LA?
Or even modifying some game files like increasing the transportable weight?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Set the value of an item that you have to like 100k, then sell it. Find the item in its approriate. Ltx file in the configs folder

Modify max carryweight and walk weight in actor.ltx and carry weight in system.ltx.


----------



## Cykososhull

Hey BG. Since your playing LA, are you putting your Misery modpack on hold?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Hey BG. Since your playing LA, are you putting your Misery modpack on hold?


Misery 2.1 doesn't really need anything from me anyway, I did release something for 2.0 but then 2.1 addressed most of my wishes. But yeah, I'm done modding the other games.

By the way guys, if you want more realistic gun models for LA (not mirrored), someone made it.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&sec_id=19


----------



## Lhotse

Removing lens flare.

Just put the above flares.ltx file in the config\weathers folder, overwriting the old one.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4dxcuz55jj40axz/flares.ltx


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Set the value of an item that you have to like 100k, then sell it. Find the item in its approriate. Ltx file in the configs folder
> 
> Modify max carryweight and walk weight in actor.ltx and carry weight in system.ltx.


Thanks!
Already added 20kg, max 70 and 80 now, great









However I didn't get you well about the money mod.









Edit:
Solved









+Rep!


----------



## amdgig

YaY the first blowout ! , 2nd psi storm too .

I stood on the roof of the tower hut next to the bridge in Cordon to watch it developing and coming .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I found the timing of them in a script file , I have not altered them as even knowing this stuff on how it works can spoil the game when actually playing it imo .

But it looks like 48 hours in-game time for a blowout and 24 for a psi storm


----------



## thanos999

anyway macking the batteries last longer i keep running out off them especially in the x14 lab


----------



## Schmuckley

Woohoo! Lost Alpha finally out!


----------



## emett

Already put lots of hours into the lost alpha. So good.

But how do I get into the compound to give the documents to the bar keep?


----------



## Aparition

LA really is brilliant. Amazing new experience in the Zone.

I've got grass shadows disabled, motion blur disabled, and AA x4. I don't have an FPS counter up but I've not seen any issues whatsoever, no lag, no low frames, pretty sure it is running at 60+ solid.

Can't wait to keep exploring. I love what they have done with the story intro and PDA. So much more interaction!


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone reached built up areas yet? Such as Prypat or near by Towns? Would love to see some screenshots.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone reached built up areas yet? Such as Prypat or near by Towns? Would love to see some screenshots.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dead City


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Already put lots of hours into the lost alpha. So good.
> 
> But how do I get into the compound to give the documents to the bar keep?


Barkeep only has one entrance now. You have to use the entrance you use when moving towards Army Warehouses or Rostok. Unless there is another one that I missed. Sans the entrance, the distribution of the compound is 95% the same, with a few paths blocked which means that you will require some time to figure it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone reached built up areas yet? Such as Prypat or near by Towns? Would love to see some screenshots.


Yes, you can enter several buildings at least in Dead City. People snipe you and good luck finding out from where xddddd

---

BTW... god damn those naked Burers. Anybody know how they are called into the files? I need to nerf them because they can use their attack even through solid objects and they refure to die after several granade direct hits :/


----------



## boredgunner

Gonna be getting busy soon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Gonna be getting busy soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LA Mod Pack ?

Also, have you installed LAMP yet ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> LA Mod Pack ?
> 
> Also, have you installed LAMP yet ?


No, I think it's still a bit too early to install mods because lots of big official patches are still underway.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Geez, the guys who made Misery 2.1 really stepped up the mutant count since Misery 1... Just in the surrounding area of the Jupiter plant there were two chimeras, two pseudogiants, a pack of cats chasing a pack of dogs, half a dozen bandits, two controllers, and poltergeist, three bloodsuckers, and a dozen or so zombies. Oh and a couple snorks. I'm not even in the place yet.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Geez, the guys who made Misery 2.1 really stepped up the mutant count since Misery 1... Just in the surrounding area of the Jupiter plant there were two chimeras, two pseudogiants, a pack of cats chasing a pack of dogs, half a dozen bandits, two controllers, and poltergeist, three bloodsuckers, and a dozen or so zombies. Oh and a couple snorks. I'm not even in the place yet.


Be sure you never run out of water.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Be sure you never run out of water.


If I live long enough to get thirsty...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Barkeep only has one entrance now. You have to use the entrance you use when moving towards Army Warehouses or Rostok. Unless there is another one that I missed. Sans the entrance, the distribution of the compound is 95% the same, with a few paths blocked which means that you will require some time to figure it out.


Yeah the entrance is now blocked in LA. I'm asking how to get in please


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Yeah the entrance is now blocked in LA. I'm asking how to get in please


I'm nowhere where you are regarding the entrance but what do you mean by Blocked .


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Yeah the entrance is now blocked in LA. I'm asking how to get in please


Not blocked. Look around.


----------



## emett

Awesome thx found it. Had to go right around the back.

Does anyone know about 3D vision fixes for this game? would be super immersive in 3d.


----------



## emett

Never mind, fixed. Had to turn off full dynamic lighting.


----------



## arrow0309

Does anyone know where can I find some fuel canisters in LA and / or how to refuel my green Niva bought from the Bar?
Thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find some fuel canisters in LA and / or how to refuel my green Niva bought from the Bar?
> Thanks


They can be found in random buildings. I found some in Forest the other day, also check places like the vehicle depot in Cordon, Rostok Factory, some of the large buildings in Yantar.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find some fuel canisters in LA and / or how to refuel my green Niva bought from the Bar?
> Thanks


Not that it matters because, AFAIK, you can't refuel cars just yet.

--

Dammmmn NPP underground is not very stable...


----------



## StrongForce

Seeing this thread just made me hope I backed up my saves for this game because I formatted my HDD not long ago







and yea I'm a big fan !


----------



## amdgig

I have not had any rain yet , anyone know where to go and switch it on ? or adjust the settings as I'm aware there will be light , heavy fog and stuff ..


----------



## Aparition

I've only seem to have super heavy fog right now. Tramping around Garbage. That fog really eats into performance though.

*Some screenshots.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Disabled grass shadows. Eats up huge amounts of performance for an ~Ok~ visual experience IIMHO. The sun shafts, shadows, and sun shadows do enough for me.
This is on DX10.

This is such a fantastic game







I've done so much exploring just in Cordon and Garbage.


----------



## StrongForce

Have you guys tryed stalker complete ?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Have you guys tryed stalker complete ?


Yes, I've played it through. I think it's probably one of the best one's out there. Very stable and awesome graphics but most of us here believe boredgunner's mod pack is much better actually.


----------



## StrongForce

I'll have to try that 1 cool


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Have you guys tryed stalker complete ?


Great for people who are new to gaming, otherwise I'd recommend something else. It has good visual quality, though it makes the game easier by making AI have reduced vision range and FOV, and doesn't add much to gameplay aside from the basics like emissions, repairing, sleeping. I'd recommend Oblivion Lost, OGSE, LURK, and Mod Pack 2013 over it any day. These all do what Complete does, though they do it much better, and they add much more to the games as well and they don't make the game easier (except for OL).

Though I don't know if I'll ever recommend SoC again, since Lost Alpha, which is pretty much a remake of SoC, is here.


----------



## StrongForce

Awesome, I liked the improved AI in complete how they throw nades at you when you hide etc.. such an improvement from the game itself, but if you say they make that even better wow, I'm curious to see

Man I just read about Lost Alpha, it just came out, sick, what's even sicker is the fact it can be downloaded as a standalone like what the ..! what about the copyrights lols ? I'll have to finish the next 2 with those mods you guys were talking about because I never managed to finish em, and once I do that I'll remake the first with Lost Alpha







, but wait, they can't include all the content from the game though.. ? mmh I'll have to read the modb page for it ..


----------



## thanos999

found another bug in la when i go to do a fight in the arena against dogs i get ctd
i dont no if its just against dogs or it could be all the arena matches


----------



## thanos999

i havent tried boredgunners mode pack got a link for it
to be honest i havent played stalker for a few years last time i played was when lurk was released and misery 1


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Awesome thx found it. Had to go right around the back.
> 
> Does anyone know about 3D vision fixes for this game? would be super immersive in 3d.


I'm also a 3D guy... I know the engine is old so we cannot have full dynamic effects but it's 3D all the way for me anyway...

That's some sort of let down for Survarium because they don't care at all about 3D. It works but there are glitches and I don't think they want to look into it... too bad because I really like what they do.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Awesome, I liked the improved AI in complete how they throw nades at you when you hide etc.. such an improvement from the game itself, but if you say they make that even better wow, I'm curious to see
> 
> Man I just read about Lost Alpha, it just came out, sick, what's even sicker is the fact it can be downloaded as a standalone like what the ..! what about the copyrights lols ? I'll have to finish the next 2 with those mods you guys were talking about because I never managed to finish em, and once I do that I'll remake the first with Lost Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but wait, they can't include all the content from the game though.. ? mmh I'll have to read the modb page for it ..


Originally, Lost Alpha was going to be an addon for SoC. Then it became a full fledged standalone remake, just about everything was made from scratch (except not all of the models and animations of course). They were actually going to have GSC publish it and sell it as the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game, but that deal fell through, and instead GSC let them release it for free.

There's not really any point in playing SoC, CS, or CoP anymore. CS and CoP barely have a story (CS is meant to be a prequel, CoP takes place after SoC). LA tells a remade version of SoC's story, and does a better job going over important events that occurred before SoC, and seems like it will extend beyond SoC's story as well. If you want, go ahead and play the original trilogy so that you can see how much better LA is, but to those who don't have the original trilogy, you won't be missing anything by not playing them. Lost Alpha is a much better prequel than Clear Sky, a much better version of SoC, and it seems like it will be a much better sequel than CoP too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i havent tried boredgunners mode pack got a link for it
> to be honest i havent played stalker for a few years last time i played was when lurk was released and misery 1


http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-patch-1

Much better off just playing Lost Alpha though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> I'm also a 3D guy... I know the engine is old so we cannot have full dynamic effects but it's 3D all the way for me anyway...


Well the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games do have more dynamic effects than most games. Full dynamic day/night cycles and shadows, full dynamic weather, Lost Alpha makes pretty much every indoor light source dynamic too. From what I'm told, the reason 3D doesn't work is due to the deferred rendering methods they use. I hear it works in static render, but nobody wants to play that if they can run dynamic.

Someone told me that they got 3D working on the new DX10 renderer for Lost Alpha, so we may see this in the future via a patch. I wonder... does this mean their new DX10 renderer doesn't use deferred lighting? If so, this means anti-aliasing should finally be possible on DX10. We can only hope...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Originally, Lost Alpha was going to be an addon for SoC. Then it became a full fledged standalone remake, just about everything was made from scratch (except not all of the models and animations of course). They were actually going to have GSC publish it and sell it as the next S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game, but that deal fell through, and instead GSC let them release it for free.
> 
> There's not really any point in playing SoC, CS, or CoP anymore. CS and CoP barely have a story (CS is meant to be a prequel, CoP takes place after SoC). LA tells a remade version of SoC's story, and does a better job going over important events that occurred before SoC, and seems like it will extend beyond SoC's story as well. If you want, go ahead and play the original trilogy so that you can see how much better LA is, but to those who don't have the original trilogy, you won't be missing anything by not playing them. Lost Alpha is a much better prequel than Clear Sky, a much better version of SoC, and it seems like it will be a much better sequel than CoP too.


I agree with the idea of not playing SoC as LA basically is a better SoC... However, I still think CoP is worth playing. I can't speak for CS because I've never played it. LA is great and a fun game, but it feels very vanilla. If you play a modded CoP (Misery 2.1 comes to mind) then the game gets a very different feel, a feel that none of the three original games or LA quite captures.

LA shows good potential, but it's environments are pretty boring and there are some areas where the game is basically a running simulator. Dark Valley comes to mind, and Countryside is even worse. Being forced to run 3km through an area with only three hostile soldiers with pistols is just boring.

There is a lack of weapons and armors, only vanilla-esque items. As a sniper character, I would prefer if there was at least one bolt-action sniper. There are only semi-autos, and everyone knows that bolt action is much more accurate.

Artifact "hunting" in particular is a bore. You can spot artifacts from 100m away, run up and grab them, then run away without any anomaly protection and be just fine.

Once your character hits a certain point in the story, once you get all the best guns, armor, and artifacts, the game gets quite boring. I couldn't bring myself to finish the storyline. As of now, imo, LA is fun but it needs a lot of work.

Which is why after I gave it a shot, I decided to play through CoP. I figure by the time I'm done replaying CoP, LA will have had several updates and user made mods to add in what I'm looking for.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I agree with the idea of not playing SoC as LA basically is a better SoC... However, I still think CoP is worth playing. I can't speak for CS because I've never played it. LA is great and a fun game, but it feels very vanilla. If you play a modded CoP (Misery 2.1 comes to mind) then the game gets a very different feel, a feel that none of the three original games or LA quite captures.
> 
> LA shows good potential, but it's environments are pretty boring and there are some areas where the game is basically a running simulator. Dark Valley comes to mind, and Countryside is even worse. Being forced to run 3km through an area with only three hostile soldiers with pistols is just boring. There is a lack of weapons and armors, only vanilla-esque items.
> 
> As a sniper character, I would prefer if there was at least one bolt-action sniper. There are only semi-autos, and everyone knows that bolt action is much more accurate.
> 
> Artifact "hunting" in particular is a bore. You can spot artifacts from 100m away, run up and grab them, then run away without any anomaly protection and be just fine.
> 
> Once your character hits a certain point in the story, once you get all the best guns, armor, and artifacts, the game gets quite boring. I couldn't bring myself to finish the storyline. As of now, imo, LA is fun but it needs a lot of work.
> 
> Which is why after I gave it a shot, I decided to play through CoP. I figure by the time I'm done replaying CoP, LA will have had several updates and user made mods to add in what I'm looking for.


LA is going to be modded just like the other games. Soon I'll add a bunch of weapons and armor to it, and someone will be enhancing A-Life sooner or later. If someone wants to wait until then, that's good... it will only get better. We're bound to see a big weapon/armor pack for it, a nice A-Life overhaul, and who knows what else.

The thing with CoP and CS is, their stories are rubbish. SoC, CS, and CoP are all lacking detail on their levels too; empty buildings and unused space, things that mods don't fix. LA's level detail and atmosphere is so much better than all of the previous games even with mods, it just needs better A-Life to go along with it which will happen soon enough. And more weapons and armor would be nice too.

A-Life and the amount of weapons/armor are the only areas where it is lacking compared to modded SoC and Misery 2.1. A-Life is definitely a needed update, while weapons/armor are mostly minor at this point. Otherwise LA already has what most mods for the other games try to add such as new types of mutants, sleep function, repair kits which is WiP, vehicles which require gas, thirst, flashlight using batteries, and all of the unique gameplay features it has like usable computers and PDA chat.

By the way, does anyone know what SoC mods add bolt-action sniper rifles? I want to add them to LA, though the Arsenal Mod pack I have didn't include any. Also I won't use STALKERSOUP, it's too big of a download and takes too long to torrent.


----------



## thanos999

thanks for the links boredgunner downloading now


----------



## amdgig

For memory Bg a bolt action sniper was in a cop mod , maybe complete?

edited later> yep it was cop , from around the railway station somewhere as I recall being on top of the dredge plinking at things , I think a Mauser and a Russian one too so that's 2 ...

I want Rain !


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> For memory Bg a bolt action sniper was in a cop mod , maybe complete?
> 
> edited later> yep it was cop , from around the railway station somewhere as I recall being on top of the dredge plinking at things , I think a Mauser and a Russian one too so that's 2 ...
> 
> I want Rain !


Yeah Misery has a lot of bolt action rifles, though I don't think they can be ported to LA.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Stuck on x14


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



went all the way in to the room with the documents and then the next hall to kill what seems to be the last bloodsucker, tunnel ends in a cave-in at a door. Didn't get the quest notification saying he was the last though. Tried to go back the way I came, door is shut, no prompt to open but makes a opening noise when I try. It stays closed though, and I can hear a rat on the other side. Ideas?


----------



## amdgig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah Misery has a lot of bolt action rifles, though I don't think they can be ported to LA.


If that's the one with those death squads walking about that was it .


----------



## StrongForce

Oh I thought it included all the game material it's why I was wondering, but yea even if it isn't for the story, just for the sake of beating it, visiting all the places, seeing all the bestiary etc


----------



## nleksan

Hey, BG, I have the latest STALKER SOUP "edition" (more like "STALKERSOUP - Devourer of Bandwidth and Your Sanity"), so if you know exactly what LTX files you need for which weapons you want to implement, I can probably get you just the LTX('s)....


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> If that's the one with those death squads walking about that was it .


That would be SGM x.x version. SGM is quite fun by the way, I really recommend it. It adds a huge amount of content and some custom missions to CoP. I'd even say it has better gameplay than Misery if you want a fun shooter.
Both SGM, Misery, and Way to Pripyat have bolt action rifles.

The Faction Wars mod for Clear Sky might have bolt action rifles too, not sure.

If anyone needs some tips...
Killing zombies


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



shoot them in the head to knock them down then knife to the head kills them quickly.


Burrers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2 shots to the head with shotgun then run up and knife them kills them pretty fast.



I've been playing LA on Master and honestly so far it has not been 'hard' yet. I'm mucking around in Agroprom right now. You do take a lot of damage if you get shot though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Stuck on x14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> went all the way in to the room with the documents and then the next hall to kill what seems to be the last bloodsucker, tunnel ends in a cave-in at a door. Didn't get the quest notification saying he was the last though. Tried to go back the way I came, door is shut, no prompt to open but makes a opening noise when I try. It stays closed though, and I can hear a rat on the other side. Ideas?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The main reason to go to X-14 is to get the documents for Sin. Finding them should give you a quest notification. As for the door where you came, it sounds like a rat is blocking it from opening (X-ray engine physics for you). Sometimes the rat can partially no-clip through the door, if so then you can kill it.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Have you guys tryed stalker complete ?


Good if its the first time you play the series.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Awesome, I liked the improved AI in complete how they throw nades at you when you hide etc.. such an improvement from the game itself, but if you say they make that even better wow, I'm curious to see
> 
> Man I just read about Lost Alpha, it just came out, sick, what's even sicker is the fact it can be downloaded as a standalone like what the ..! what about the copyrights lols ? I'll have to finish the next 2 with those mods you guys were talking about because I never managed to finish em, and once I do that I'll remake the first with Lost Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but wait, they can't include all the content from the game though.. ? mmh I'll have to read the modb page for it ..


Don't bother with LA yet. Its deffinitely not ready.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> found another bug in la when i go to do a fight in the arena against dogs i get ctd
> i dont no if its just against dogs or it could be all the arena matches


Arena doesn't work. Nothing spawns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I agree with the idea of not playing SoC as LA basically is a better SoC... However, I still think CoP is worth playing. I can't speak for CS because I've never played it. LA is great and a fun game, but it feels very vanilla. If you play a modded CoP (Misery 2.1 comes to mind) then the game gets a very different feel, a feel that none of the three original games or LA quite captures.
> 
> LA shows good potential, but it's environments are pretty boring and there are some areas where the game is basically a running simulator. Dark Valley comes to mind, and Countryside is even worse. Being forced to run 3km through an area with only three hostile soldiers with pistols is just boring.
> 
> There is a lack of weapons and armors, only vanilla-esque items. As a sniper character, I would prefer if there was at least one bolt-action sniper. There are only semi-autos, and everyone knows that bolt action is much more accurate.
> 
> Artifact "hunting" in particular is a bore. You can spot artifacts from 100m away, run up and grab them, then run away without any anomaly protection and be just fine.
> 
> Once your character hits a certain point in the story, once you get all the best guns, armor, and artifacts, the game gets quite boring. I couldn't bring myself to finish the storyline. As of now, imo, LA is fun but it needs a lot of work.
> 
> Which is why after I gave it a shot, I decided to play through CoP. I figure by the time I'm done replaying CoP, LA will have had several updates and user made mods to add in what I'm looking for.


Weapons, armors and other "vanilla" stuff ain't a problem. The problem is that the game is buggy and crashy as hell. I just finished it and... you have no idea the HUGE nightmare the last maps were.

So, the things they need to do are...

a) Fix the game-breaking bugs. Like crashes.

b) Fix the mission-stopping bugs. Some characters give missions but there is no reward no dialogue once you do them.

c) Fix the IA

d) Fix the overall stats of the objects and creatures.

e) Add content and fill up the different areas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> LA is going to be modded just like the other games. Soon I'll add a bunch of weapons and armor to it, and someone will be enhancing A-Life sooner or later. If someone wants to wait until then, that's good... it will only get better. We're bound to see a big weapon/armor pack for it, a nice A-Life overhaul, and who knows what else.
> 
> The thing with CoP and CS is, their stories are rubbish. SoC, CS, and CoP are all lacking detail on their levels too; empty buildings and unused space, things that mods don't fix. LA's level detail and atmosphere is so much better than all of the previous games even with mods, it just needs better A-Life to go along with it which will happen soon enough. And more weapons and armor would be nice too.
> 
> A-Life and the amount of weapons/armor are the only areas where it is lacking compared to modded SoC and Misery 2.1. A-Life is definitely a needed update, while weapons/armor are mostly minor at this point. Otherwise LA already has what most mods for the other games try to add such as new types of mutants, sleep function, repair kits which is WiP, vehicles which require gas, thirst, flashlight using batteries, and all of the unique gameplay features it has like usable computers and PDA chat.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know what SoC mods add bolt-action sniper rifles? I want to add them to LA, though the Arsenal Mod pack I have didn't include any. Also I won't use STALKERSOUP, it's too big of a download and takes too long to torrent.


Empty levels in SOC, CS and COP? You clearly haven't played LA enough, then... because it has more unused space than all 3 Stalker titles combined a few times (not kidding). Country-side was the most time-consuming experience of my Stalker-life. Sure, its fixable if you spawn some more vehicles for the player to use... but its pointless to have huge maps if you have nothing in them. As it is, countryside should just disappear and mix the worth-wile areas into some other maps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That would be SGM x.x version. SGM is quite fun by the way, I really recommend it. It adds a huge amount of content and some custom missions to CoP. I'd even say it has better gameplay than Misery if you want a fun shooter.
> Both SGM, Misery, and Way to Pripyat have bolt action rifles.
> 
> The Faction Wars mod for Clear Sky might have bolt action rifles too, not sure.
> 
> If anyone needs some tips...
> Killing zombies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> shoot them in the head to knock them down then knife to the head kills them quickly.
> 
> 
> Burrers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shots to the head with shotgun then run up and knife them kills them pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing LA on Master and honestly so far it has not been 'hard' yet. I'm mucking around in Agroprom right now. You do take a lot of damage if you get shot though.


Gameplay is totally vanilla, but so was Priboy Story. It seems its an area Dezowave don't care about, which is fine in my book because many other teams will take the stick and do it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Empty levels in SOC, CS and COP? You clearly haven't played LA enough, then... because it has more unused space than all 3 Stalker titles combined a few times (not kidding). Country-side was the most time-consuming experience of my Stalker-life. Sure, its fixable if you spawn some more vehicles for the player to use... but its pointless to have huge maps if you have nothing in them. As it is, countryside should just disappear and mix the worth-wile areas into some other maps.
> Gameplay is totally vanilla, but so was Priboy Story. It seems its an area Dezowave don't care about, which is fine in my book because many other teams will take the stick and do it.


Empty when it comes to attention to detail, objects, hidden areas, things like that. Buildings in the other games usually had no furniture and no nothing, making them feel like mere video game maps or training maps. LA's maps are so much more detailed and dont have this feel. But yeah LA is even more empty from an AI standpoint in some levels, particularly Countryside and Forest. This is largely due to the early access stage, this will probably improve over time.

You're right about the stability; with the latest patch, LA is very stable until you get pretty far in the game, and that's when problems happen. A main quest in Radar is bugged (though this quest has two paths, going down the other one works), X-16 is unstable, and I hear it gets worse.

Gameplay isn't totally vanilla, as I said earlier LA has what most mods add to the games and more, such as the following.

- Cut mutants
- Repair kits
- Sleeping bag
- Thirst
- Vehicles which require gasoline
- New A-Life features, which are still WiP
- New factions
- Lots of new food items and artifacts
- Detectors
- Emissions
- Artifact merging

Plus unique features like PDA chat, PDA downloads (WiP), usable computers, usable safes, inventory belt system. It has the richest gameplay in the franchise. All it lacks compared to Misery 2.1, Mod Pack 2013, and comparable mods for the other games are an extra abundance of weapons and armor, and totally revamped A-Life but I imagine this will come in time. I really hope the people who made Oblivion Lost work on the A-Life in Lost Alpha.

- EDIT: Just saw something disappointing. One of the dez0wave members was saying Countryside isn't empty, it has mutants! Big map, you should be happy! I wonder if dez0wave thinks they did a good job with A-Life? Nonetheless, other modders will certainly fix it.


----------



## neeeksta

Sounds like I am doing the right thing by not playing LA. yet


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Empty when it comes to attention to detail, objects, hidden areas, things like that. Buildings in the other games usually had no furniture and no nothing, making them feel like mere video game maps or training maps. LA's maps are so much more detailed and dont have this feel. But yeah LA is even more empty from an AI standpoint in some levels, particularly Countryside and Forest. This is largely due to the early access stage, this will probably improve over time.
> 
> You're right about the stability; with the latest patch, LA is very stable until you get pretty far in the game, and that's when problems happen. A main quest in Radar is bugged (though this quest has two paths, going down the other one works), X-16 is unstable, and I hear it gets worse.
> 
> Gameplay isn't totally vanilla, as I said earlier LA has what most mods add to the games and more, such as the following.
> 
> - Cut mutants
> - Repair kits
> - Sleeping bag
> - Thirst
> - Vehicles which require gasoline
> - New A-Life features, which are still WiP
> - New factions
> - Lots of new food items and artifacts
> - Detectors
> - Emissions
> - Artifact merging
> 
> Plus unique features like PDA chat, PDA downloads (WiP), usable computers, usable safes, inventory belt system. It has the richest gameplay in the franchise. All it lacks compared to Misery 2.1, Mod Pack 2013, and comparable mods for the other games are an extra abundance of weapons and armor, and totally revamped A-Life but I imagine this will come in time. I really hope the people who made Oblivion Lost work on the A-Life in Lost Alpha.
> 
> - EDIT: Just saw something disappointing. One of the dez0wave members was saying Countryside isn't empty, it has mutants! Big map, you should be happy! I wonder if dez0wave thinks they did a good job with A-Life? Nonetheless, other modders will certainly fix it.


Radar? What part of Radar is bugged? Of all the problems I had Radar was actually stable. Please use spoilers so we don't screw the others experience









The problem with all those features is that... they don't do that much, or not in their current state. Repair kits are SUPER rare (found 2 in the beginning, but nothing more) and they do not work. Sleeping bags works sometimes (not sure the mechanics behind them), but you can't drop them and you will find some along the way. Thirst and hunger is a good idea, but surprisingly all the food does the same thing (so... sell the expensive, keep the bread, because its lighter than the others). Detectors have no use at all, since they only bleep and the higher-end one is ANNOYING (it bleeps when you are a mile away from anything. As if anomalies where hard to see in LA... sans some invisible bugged ones in certain places...), and you don't need them for artifact hunting. Artifact merging is nice (but doesn't add that much, again), etc.

IMO, there are certain features that could have been cut-off from the game, and it would still be the same. I think its important to understand what is good, and what isn't, and invest your (precious) time in what is worth it, and what isn't. For instance... why would they change the layout of the Barkeep? So that you have to waaaaaaaaaaaaaaalk even more when you come from the south? I remember the first time I got there, at night... and it took me a super long time to figure out where to get in... unless there is another entrance that I could never find, that is.

I don't know. To me its much more important to have the game-breaking bugs fixed... rather than have repair kits and upgrades, artifact merging, and a few others. Or a decent AI, for starters. Although I think the AI is super passive because there are so many important characthers that the game could break up if anything happened to many of them. But just make them close to immortal and give them nice stuff and be done with it or... find some other solution. In the end, the story is improved (I want to discuss a few things but I'm not even writing it unless somebody asks me to, I know there are accidents with spoilers and the last thing I want is to wreck anybody's gameplay), but some maps have no use or part and are too damn big for no reason.

I constructed a phrase... and I cut it into spoilers telling everyone what parts am I talking about. You are advised.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler about Dark Valley's layout



Dark Valley being bigger and different I loved, as there are many hidden interesting stuff into it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! about Darkscape



even Dark Scape is nice, although super super large... but it should have some more "stuff" in it.



In the end, I completed some side missions.. but after walking through several maps to get little to no reward, I didn't even bothered to do a few of the last ones. When you are up north you DON'T WANT TO go down south. Its too big of a PITA to go through 5 or 6 maps just to find that the reward is bugged :/

PS: countryside has nothing. Its completely uper duper empty. Jeeez they included a car at the entrance... but none at the exit. So, when you return... good luck with your super duper long walk.

PSS: and forest is even worse. The only interesting things are


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the huge monoliths that get lightning on top but, besides, nothing else



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Sounds like I am doing the right thing by not playing LA. yet


Yes, I'd suggest you wait. I finished it in a rush (kinda) because I'm close to my finals and I want no distraction. And Stalker is a big one...


----------



## angrysasquatch

mercs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When you get taken in the merc compound, are you supposed to lose all your money? Any way to keep it? If not I guess I'll load up the autosave and spend it all on transmutation recipes...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> mercs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When you get taken in the merc compound, are you supposed to lose all your money? Any way to keep it? If not I guess I'll load up the autosave and spend it all on transmutation recipes...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No way to keep it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Radar? What part of Radar is bugged? Of all the problems I had Radar was actually stable. Please use spoilers so we don't screw the others experience





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For me, it was the quest where I was told to follow the Monolith guy to their leader. It crashed when approaching the second outpost that was under attack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> The problem with all those features is that... they don't do that much, or not in their current state. Repair kits are SUPER rare (found 2 in the beginning, but nothing more) and they do not work. Sleeping bags works sometimes (not sure the mechanics behind them), but you can't drop them and you will find some along the way. Thirst and hunger is a good idea, but surprisingly all the food does the same thing (so... sell the expensive, keep the bread, because its lighter than the others). Detectors have no use at all, since they only bleep and the higher-end one is ANNOYING (it bleeps when you are a mile away from anything. As if anomalies where hard to see in LA... sans some invisible bugged ones in certain places...), and you don't need them for artifact hunting. Artifact merging is nice (but doesn't add that much, again), etc.


You have a point, some of these features need to be rebalanced. Once repair kits actually work, they should be sold by traders. I actually tried modifying the food values, but no matter what they always refill my hunger bar completely. Though detectors still have a use, their beeping saves my ass. I never found any invisible bugged anomalies, some anomalies are meant to be invisible or borderline invisible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> IMO, there are certain features that could have been cut-off from the game, and it would still be the same. I think its important to understand what is good, and what isn't, and invest your (precious) time in what is worth it, and what isn't. For instance... why would they change the layout of the Barkeep? So that you have to waaaaaaaaaaaaaaalk even more when you come from the south? I remember the first time I got there, at night... and it took me a super long time to figure out where to get in... unless there is another entrance that I could never find, that is.


There is indeed only the one entrance at the Bar. It makes sense from a tactical perspective, for Duty to only have to watch one main entrance. But there should be another for simplicity's sake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I don't know. To me its much more important to have the game-breaking bugs fixed... rather than have repair kits and upgrades, artifact merging, and a few others. Or a decent AI, for starters. Although I think the AI is super passive because there are so many important characthers that the game could break up if anything happened to many of them. But just make them close to immortal and give them nice stuff and be done with it or... find some other solution. In the end, the story is improved (I want to discuss a few things but I'm not even writing it unless somebody asks me to, I know there are accidents with spoilers and the last thing I want is to wreck anybody's gameplay), but some maps have no use or part and are too damn big for no reason.


No doubt bug fixing is their first priority. Though I've seen you and another say the gameplay is vanilla, I'd like to know what gameplay features you want in LA that mods for the other games provide. Because there's not much LA doesn't have, aside from good A-Life, good AI, and stability which will happen sooner or later. I expect AI to be fixed in the next patch, and most game-breaking bugs to be fixed too. The first patch fixed most of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I constructed a phrase... and I cut it into spoilers telling everyone what parts am I talking about. You are advised.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler about Dark Valley's layout
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Valley being bigger and different I loved, as there are many hidden interesting stuff into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! about Darkscape
> 
> 
> 
> even Dark Scape is nice, although super super large... but it should have some more "stuff" in it.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I completed some side missions.. but after walking through several maps to get little to no reward, I didn't even bothered to do a few of the last ones. When you are up north you DON'T WANT TO go down south. Its too big of a PITA to go through 5 or 6 maps just to find that the reward is bugged :/
> 
> PS: countryside has nothing. Its completely uper duper empty. Jeeez they included a car at the entrance... but none at the exit. So, when you return... good luck with your super duper long walk.
> 
> PSS: and forest is even worse. The only interesting things are
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the huge monoliths that get lightning on top but, besides, nothing else


Supposedly, new things open up in freeplay. I wonder if this makes those empty maps less empty? No matter, a proper A-Life overhaul is enough for me. It will make me want to actually explore those maps, since they are impeccably detailed (except for Countryside and Forest which have a lot of... countryside and forests). They do plan more side quests eventually, hopefully those get implemented after the immediate problems and shortcomings are addressed.

I'll probably start spawning things myself. I have some ideas for Countryside and Forest.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> - EDIT: Just saw something disappointing. One of the dez0wave members was saying Countryside isn't empty, it has mutants! Big map, you should be happy! I wonder if dez0wave thinks they did a good job with A-Life? Nonetheless, other modders will certainly fix it.


I think I saw the post you're talking about. I'm pretty sure the person who posted that is just a tester, hopefully the devs catch wind of what the players want and implement it.

This particular person's response to criticisms of LA tend to be rather unsatisfying, to me at least.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I think I saw the post you're talking about. I'm pretty sure the person who posted that is just a tester, hopefully the devs catch wind of what the players want and implement it.
> 
> This particular person's response to criticisms of LA tend to be rather unsatisfying, to me at least.


He certainly is a tester, and he manages the official GSC facebook. I don't think he does anything beyond that, but I agree with you. Some people just can't accept criticism, some of the people behind OGSE are much worse.


----------



## thanos999

biggest problem is the long walks to get something from one place you go back and your given another mission in the same area and you have spent the last 45 minuets walking from that area with nothing to do except dodge the helicopter that you can kill with rifle bullets


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> biggest problem is the long walks to get something from one place you go back and your given another mission in the same area and you have spent the last 45 minuets walking from that area with nothing to do except dodge the helicopter that you can kill with rifle bullets


If the levels had more life to them, this wouldn't be much of a problem anymore since traveling and exploring would be more immersive. The levels are already so detailed, they just need to use them better.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> (I want to discuss a few things but I'm not even writing it unless somebody asks me to, I know there are accidents with spoilers and the last thing I want is to wreck anybody's gameplay)


You sir, are the intelligent thoughtful side of the forum posting spectrum, and I thank and salute you.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> You sir, are the intelligent thoughtful side of the forum posting spectrum, and I thank and salute you.


Which is why Id suggest NOT TO play LA atm. You will spoil yourself when you find a bug, or the game crashes, because you will have to dig into some forums to get it fixed (provided you have tinkered with stalker and know your stuff).

I didn't spoil myself much...but just looking in LA forums you will know how many labs there are, and going into bug compilations will tell you far too much.

Either way, thx


----------



## Aparition

Ya I'm curious if anyone has explored the new maps in free play mode yet? It could be by design that these areas don't manifest more content until you have finished the story?


----------



## Rangerscott

Ok. Ive gotten myself confused. Is stalker complete tye vanilla with just updated graphics?

Lost Alpha is stalker but completely its own thing?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Ok. Ive gotten myself confused. Is stalker complete tye vanilla with just updated graphics?
> 
> Lost Alpha is stalker but completely its own thing?


'Complete' is a mod that you install on the vanilla game.
Lost Alpha is a completely overhauled, stand alone version of Shadow of Chernobyl, that does not require that you already have the game to play and it's free. You can get it here...

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

For now, the advantage of playing the vanilla game is that Lost Alpha is still very buggy(almost impossible to complete) and needs a lot of patching done to it, to play it to it's fullest potential, where the vanilla game(which you have to buy) with 'Complete' or 'boredgunners Mod Pack 2013', which is better, installed over the original game, is very stable but .... once LA gets a few more patches, it will be far and away ten times better than the original, as the many levels that were omitted in the the final version of the original game have been brought back, the map is much more expansive and the graphics are much better than the 'vanilla' version of SoC.


----------



## NitrousX

Hey I was wondering if any of you guys are using any texture pack mods for Lost Alpha? I have the game pretty much maxed out at 1440P (except for that one setting above AA) and most of the textures in game look pretty low quality. Maybe it's because I'm so used to the Stalker Complete Mods.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Ok. Ive gotten myself confused. Is stalker complete tye vanilla with just updated graphics?
> 
> Lost Alpha is stalker but completely its own thing?


Complete is just a graphics/small gameplay mod that goes on top of Shadow of Chernobyl, while Lost Alpha is a standalone scratch made re-imagining of Shadow of Chernobyl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if any of you guys are using any texture pack mods for Lost Alpha? I have the game pretty much maxed out at 1440P (except for that one setting above AA) and most of the textures in game look pretty low quality. Maybe it's because I'm so used to the Stalker Complete Mods.


Lost Alpha is a mixed bag when it comes to textures. All of the road and terrain textures are 2048 x 2048, some are the same as the ones found in Complete and others are better (Complete textures and many of LA's textures are made by the same guy). Otherwise LA's textures seem very vanilla. You can try to install Photorealistic Zone 2 over LA, though I tried this and it didn't help much and it screwed up some of the parallax mapping, plus you have to manually delete some of the textures that come with PRZ 2 because some of LA's are better.

I'd wait for an LA-specific texture pack from Cromm Cruac or LoNer1 (which would probably be called Absolute Structures and Photorealistic Zone respectively).


----------



## angrysasquatch

It's a god forsaken bloodbath!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> It's a god forsaken bloodbath!


Those bastards deserved it!


----------



## neeeksta

Suckers!


----------



## prongs

praise the lord -



http://imgur.com/N7H9Q


i mean -


----------



## Lhotse

This area was pretty cool for a new level.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1104-02-38-33_zps6fcb0d52.png.html

*Got this off Facebook.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prongs*
> 
> praise the lord -
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N7H9Q
> 
> 
> i mean -


Will this beauty work with LA? I hope they make a compatible version with LA *_*


----------



## prongs

here - http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2008&start=20


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters*
> 
> Will this beauty work with LA? I hope they make a compatible version with LA *_*


The mod itself won't work though the ENB it uses should work. LA looks much better anyway, with ENB there's so much DOF that you're basically a walking photo camera, and the overly vivid bright lights make it look like you're on LSD.


----------



## Lhotse

I'm using SweetFX to try to improve the awful AA in LA. Seem's to be working well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm using SweetFX to try to improve the awful AA in LA. Seem's to be working well.


I use it too; it helps slightly but not that much, since it's just shader-based post-AA (fake AA). If you really want to remove aliasing, try forcing supersampling and using DX9 mode.




























2x supersampling can actually run reasonably well on modern enthusiast PCs, though anything beyond that isn't possible in LA's current state. Forcing MSAA seems to work too, though I can't say how well as I didn't test it much since it causes visual artifacts for me.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm using SweetFX to try to improve the awful AA in LA. Seem's to be working well.


Let's see it! It so hard to spot enemies at range with all the jaggies!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Let's see it! It so hard to spot enemies at range with all the jaggies!


I'll post some screenshots at some point but like boregunner said, it make's a difference but the edges aren't as smooth I would like, although it is a lot better than it was.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I use it too; it helps slightly but not that much, since it's just shader-based post-AA (fake AA). If you really want to remove aliasing, try forcing supersampling and using DX9 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x supersampling can actually run reasonably well on modern enthusiast PCs, though anything beyond that isn't possible in LA's current state. Forcing MSAA seems to work too, though I can't say how well as I didn't test it much since it causes visual artifacts for me.


You haven't disabled that lens flare yet ? That was the first thing I got rid of. I'm not sure why they included that, as I find it distracting and unrealistic.

I am using the 'Full Dynamic Lighting DX9' mode but it won't let me select an MSAA or Anti Aliasing mode besides OFF and I don't know how to force supersampling, although I thought about downsampling but decided against it as I don't want to adjust my monitor settings that much.

I have Sun Shadow, Grass Shadow and Motion Blur OFF.

Steep Parallax, Soft Water, Soft Particles, Depth of Field and NPC Flashlights ON.

Sun Rays and SSAO Quality on HIGH and Ambient Occlusion set to HBAO but it will not let me select a choice for either the MSAA or AntiAliasing.

With the SweetFX, it's not nearly as bad as it was, I think it look's great and I'm getting a really good framerate, although it could always be better.


----------



## boredgunner

To force anti-aliasing, use NVIDIA Control Panel or NVIDIA Inspector. Lost Alpha will use Shadow of Chernobyl's driver profile in these programs. The only in-game AA implementation that works on DX9 mode is "r2_aa" which is just a fake AA blur shader. The MSAA option is for DX10, but even that's not real MSAA from what I've told.


----------



## Cykososhull

All those posts are giving me an eyegasm


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> All those posts are giving me an eyegasm


LOL!! Nice one


----------



## thanos999

just found a gun that i think someone should mode for us to use in stalker


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Let's see it! It so hard to spot enemies at range with all the jaggies!


Before installing SweetFX.

As you can see the chimney in the distance and the tree trunk on the right, look awful with all the aliasing on the edges.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1103-59-43-27_zps54efa5ca.png.html

After installing SweetFX

Although it's much improved with the SweetFX, if you look at the metal framing on the left side of the shield in front of the guard, you can still notice some aliasing but everything else like the edges of the roofs, the edges on the car and sides of the chimneys, look a _lot_ better imo compared to before.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-34-10-99_zpse3cb7000.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-35-24-51_zps6ddfe73a.png.html

Here again, if you look at the gate on the right, you can see some aliasing on the edges but everything else is pretty good.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-33-58-91_zps0647fc77.png.html

Some random shots.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-33-00-36_zps3f2e4123.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-32-41-14_zps62f86b61.png.html

My new stash. ( I used to use a grave as my stash, not far from here in SoC but it's no longer there in Lost Alpha







)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1302-32-25-26_zps63c8053d.png.html


----------



## boredgunner

1024 x 576 screenshots don't make it really easy for people to judge, though I can see it looks about as aliased as mine does normally (since I too rely on SweetFX).


----------



## StrongForce

I asked on that enb series forum what mod they using for it to look so good and noone answering







, I know enbseries but it seemed like they even modded it themselves, and perhaps other mods on top of that too


----------



## Valkayria

ENB makes the game look gross.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> ENB makes the game look gross.


This is so true. ENB makes most games look gross, real life doesn't glow and sparkle like ENB does.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 1024 x 576 screenshots don't make it really easy for people to judge, though I can see it looks about as aliased as mine does normally (since I too rely on SweetFX).


How did you guys get sweetfx installed in LA?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How did you guys get sweetfx installed in LA?


I use SweetFX Configurator. I just select the .exe for the game I want to inject, choose which features I want, inject, then launch from the configurator.

http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps0d72502f.png.html






*Edit: In case anyone wants to get rid of that annoying and pointless lens flare, go to gamedata/config/weathers/flares.ltx and change all occurrences of flares = on to flares = off and then save the file.*


----------



## StrongForce

Maybe that's why those guys are modifyed the settings on enbseries ? I don't know, but did you see the latest screenshots on that forum ? looks good to me I like the grass and trees, almost a bit too green yea though, kinda like some people told me for Crysis 1, unatural green.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Maybe that's why those guys are modifyed the settings on enbseries ? I don't know, but did you see the latest screenshots on that forum ? looks good to me I like the grass and trees, almost a bit too green yea though, kinda like some people told me for Crysis 1, unatural green.


I use ENB's for Skyrim, Oblivion and GTA IV but LA looks so good as is, that I doubt I'll do much more than add some weapon textures possibly at a later time, after a few patches have come out. I really don't think it needs ENB and the game isn't all that stable at the best of times to begin with and I believe installing an ENB is just courting disaster tbh but do what you must. I look forward to seeing some screenshots after you get it installed.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is so true. ENB makes most games look gross, real life doesn't glow and sparkle like ENB does.


Mine does, but that depends what pill I take in the morning.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Mine does, but that depends what pill I take in the morning.


I guess you have a point. If you take the same stuff that those Freedom guys take, then your game should look like ENB series.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use SweetFX Configurator. I just select the .exe for the game I want to inject, choose which features I want, inject, then launch from the configurator.
> 
> http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps0d72502f.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: In case anyone wants to get rid of that annoying and pointless lens flare, go to gamedata/config/weathers/flares.ltx and change all occurrences of flares = on to flares = off and then save the file.*


Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How did you guys get sweetfx installed in LA?


Just download this http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha-enb-sweetfx-mod. Put the files in your bin folder and you're done.


----------



## Rangerscott

How about I download your face into my boot. LOL. I couldnt help myself.

Ok. Got L.A. installed and cant even complete the first mission. Get the artifact. I cant find the dang thing. Went to the map marking and just a ton of anomalies and a floating sponge ball that makes you bleed out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> How about I download your face into my boot. LOL. I couldnt help myself.
> 
> Ok. Got L.A. installed and cant even complete the first mission. Get the artifact. I cant find the dang thing. Went to the map marking and just a ton of anomalies and a floating sponge ball that makes you bleed out.


Holding F will make the object name appear. Just pick up anything that can be picked up inside that anomaly field.

I wouldn't advise anyone to try to finish the campaign in LA right now, unless you're already close to finishing. A patch will come out soon and will require a new game most likely.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone to try to finish the campaign in LA right now, unless you're already close to finishing. A patch will come out soon and will require a new game most likely.


Seriously ?! I just found the computer and 5th file in X18 ( I don't _even_ want to admit how long that took me to find.







) and have managed to pound up about 130,000 RU farming gear and now I have to start _all over again_ ?!








That really sucks ! I _knew_ I should have waited to start my playthrough. Any idea when the patch is coming out ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Seriously ?! I just found the computer and 5th file in X18 ( I don't _even_ want to admit how long that took me to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have managed to pound up about 130,000 RU farming gear and now I have to start _all over again_ ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks ! I _knew_ I should have waited to start my playthrough. Any idea when the patch is coming out ?


The patch will be out either this week or next week. Right now the game is a crashfest once you get to Sarcophagus, Generators, and Lab X-2 anyway.


----------



## Aparition

Thanks Bored. I was just trying to complete agropom using all stealth. Hard as balls








I did find a stash that had a noiseless Kora, which is probably one of the best pistols in the game. At least if the old rumor mill is still true guns with a fixed silencer tend to perform better than ones with an attached one.
In any case I managed to get to the third level using a noiselss PB1s before all hell broke loose and you end up wiping out the whole base anyways







.


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Holding F will make the object name appear. Just pick up anything that can be picked up inside that anomaly field.
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone to try to finish the campaign in LA right now, unless you're already close to finishing. A patch will come out soon and will require a new game most likely.


Thanks for the heads up , I have been into it for about a week straight I love it , it´s more punishing than soc complete.

*potential spoiler*

1st run I Got to lab x 18, got all the documents, run out of batteries, no night vision zombies everywhere had to start again,








hoping someone can help me out on the second run ,
I´m at the "find the pdas x3" part where you have to go in to the building with poisonous gas . I got given a mask , ran in got the pda and legged it not killing the bloodsucker, now I need another gas mask , I´ve tried the 5 or so guys outside that base , but no joy. I read that I can find one where the ecologists are but Where are they based ?


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> How about I download your face into my boot. LOL. I couldnt help myself.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up , I have been into it for about a week straight I love it , it´s more punishing than soc complete.
> 
> *potential spoiler*
> 
> 1st run I Got to lab x 18, got all the documents, run out of batteries, no night vision zombies everywhere had to start again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping someone can help me out on the second run ,
> I´m at the "find the pdas x3" part where you have to go in to the building with poisonous gas . I got given a mask , ran in got the pda and legged it not killing the bloodsucker, now I need another gas mask , I´ve tried the 5 or so guys outside that base , but no joy. I read that I can find one where the ecologists are but Where are they based ?


Didn't you talk to the Ecologists already? They're in the tunnel on the Rostok Factory map, near the exit to Agroprom if I recall correctly. They sell them. Gas masks are timed though, use it right before going into the building.


----------



## Lhotse

Cromm Cruac replied to one of my threads at GSC.









_Cromm Cruac
Сделано в Чернобыле
(Resident)

On forum: 11/19/2009
Messages: 1112 His game crashes because 'fixed up' flares are in fact 'fuuued up' flares

Just open flares.ltx and change all 'flares = on' to 'flares = off'

Cromm Cruac
Сделано в Чернобыле: http://stalkermods.crommcruac.com
_

'the zone is not a safe place, your game may crash any moment' - neeeksta


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ah, rushed through the end of Pripyat on my Mod Pack 13 game, got the "I want to be Rich" Wish (seems like i always have),







Now to replay it and finish it properly.









Those modified artifacts really can make you invincible. Granted I am using an exosuit, but I have 120% bullet protection just from artifacts on top of that. I rushed through about 20 guys just eating bullets like nothing.







My poor suit would cost about 40k+ to repair after that bit of carelessness though.


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> Didn't you talk to the Ecologists already? They're in the tunnel on the Rostok Factory map, near the exit to Agroprom if I recall correctly. They sell them. Gas masks are timed though, use it right before going into the building.


Doh :doh:I was running around Rostok Factory for so long I forgot where it was


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, rushed through the end of Pripyat on my Mod Pack 13 game, got the "I want to be Rich" Wish (seems like i always have),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to replay it and finish it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those modified artifacts really can make you invincible. Granted I am using an exosuit, but I have 120% bullet protection just from artifacts on top of that. I rushed through about 20 guys just eating bullets like nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor suit would cost about 40k+ to repair after that bit of carelessness though.


If you pack on artifacts that protect you from a certain attack... say electricity, get enough to give you over %100 protection the anomaly will repair and heal you








...or at least it did


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, rushed through the end of Pripyat on my Mod Pack 13 game, got the "I want to be Rich" Wish (seems like i always have),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to replay it and finish it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those modified artifacts really can make you invincible. Granted I am using an exosuit, but I have 120% bullet protection just from artifacts on top of that. I rushed through about 20 guys just eating bullets like nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor suit would cost about 40k+ to repair after that bit of carelessness though.
> 
> 
> 
> If you pack on artifacts that protect you from a certain attack... say electricity, get enough to give you over %100 protection the anomaly will repair and heal you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or at least it did
Click to expand...

That's interesting, but I'm sure it will still hurt your suit even if it heals you. I'm trying to baby these exosuits, costs to much to repair them. This mod really could have used repair kits lol. I bought a freedom exosuit for 80k I think, wore it until it was completely broke, repair cost was about 120k... haha


----------



## boredgunner

I think I'm done adding guns and armor to LA finally (50+ new guns). Some teaser pics.









I'll wait for the next patch, then distribute these to traders and NPCs, and then release it.

- EDIT: Added one more gun, I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think I'm done adding guns and armor to LA finally. Some teaser pics.
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the next patch, then distribute these to traders and NPCs, and then release it.
> 
> - EDIT: Added one more gun, I think I'll leave it at that.


Add one more. The mini-gun !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1521-52-25-78_zpsea6c6c7e.png.html


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> I'll wait for the next patch, then distribute these to traders and NPCs, and then release it.


Nice one BG, must have taken a 'g' drop fest to get that screenshot.








Looking forward to it - assuming the patch is effective at removing the game stopping problems.


----------



## StrongForce

Are these mods from Modb ? didnt know people modded that game so much lol, well I remember long ago a friend told me he made his own mod to have better balistics.. faster bullets, properly accurate AN-94.. sounded cool !


----------



## thanos999

is there actually any new guns that have never been in any off the stalker mods befor or are they the ones you normally get in mods for the stalker games?


----------



## Aparition

Most of the weapon mods are fairly extensive. I imagine BG additions will be similar to what you would find in previous weapon packs.

More gear will definitely be fun









I just REALLY want to see more NPC A-Life. I know others say some maps are very empty but I was really expecting Garbage to have a lot more Bandit patrols.

So far I've had one "save the stalker" event in garbage with the bandits but otherwise its just the boars and dogs.


----------



## Rangerscott

Dumb question. On the vanilla games, why cant you trade/give weapons to npc's?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Dumb question. On the vanilla games, why cant you trade/give weapons to npc's?


Probably for balancing. Or it may have been a feature that didn't make release and never was seen as needed.


----------



## Lhotse

I think it's odd that you can't sell flashlights to Sid and Barkeep in Lost Alpha. You should be able to sell anything to anybody, as long as they have the money.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> is there actually any new guns that have never been in any off the stalker mods befor or are they the ones you normally get in mods for the stalker games?


No I don't make models, I wish I could. So these gun models and animations come from a bunch of different mods for SoC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Most of the weapon mods are fairly extensive. I imagine BG additions will be similar to what you would find in previous weapon packs.
> 
> More gear will definitely be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just REALLY want to see more NPC A-Life. I know others say some maps are very empty but I was really expecting Garbage to have a lot more Bandit patrols.
> 
> So far I've had one "save the stalker" event in garbage with the bandits but otherwise its just the boars and dogs.


I'll wait for more patches to see if they improve A-Life. Either way I don't think they'll ever get A-Life to where I want it, so I'll work on it myself in the future. I'm also waiting for their SDK.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think I'm done adding guns and armor to LA finally (50+ new guns). Some teaser pics.
> I'll wait for the next patch, then distribute these to traders and NPCs, and then release it.
> 
> - EDIT: Added one more gun, I think I'll leave it at that.


The inventory UI looks a bit different, did they "fix" any of the item sorting or transferring? Is there a fast way to move lots of ammo between inventory/stash and back and forth? Also it seems SHoC has some strange bugs where if you hold to many large items you can't access the smaller ones at the bottom of your inventory until you drop the large things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Most of the weapon mods are fairly extensive. I imagine BG additions will be similar to what you would find in previous weapon packs.
> 
> More gear will definitely be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just REALLY want to see more NPC A-Life. I know others say some maps are very empty but I was really expecting Garbage to have a lot more Bandit patrols.
> 
> So far I've had one "save the stalker" event in garbage with the bandits but otherwise its just the boars and dogs.


One of the annoying things about the spawns in SHoC is that they are completely predictable after a while. In some transition points there is a spawn right at the entrance so as soon as you enter a new area you are swarmed with dogs or rats or whatever. Did they do anything about that with LA? Dynamic spawning would be a really nice addition. I remember the Pripyat to Red Forest link, coming from Pripyat a lot of the time as soon as you entered Red Forest you were jumped by a squad of monolith, which were usually a mix of exosuit and seva suit guys, and there is almost no cover at that point.. so it was kinda lame.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The inventory UI looks a bit different, did they "fix" any of the item sorting or transferring? Is there a fast way to move lots of ammo between inventory/stash and back and forth? Also it seems SHoC has some strange bugs where if you hold to many large items you can't access the smaller ones at the bottom of your inventory until you drop the large things.
> One of the annoying things about the spawns in SHoC is that they are completely predictable after a while. In some transition points there is a spawn right at the entrance so as soon as you enter a new area you are swarmed with dogs or rats or whatever. Did they do anything about that with LA? Dynamic spawning would be a really nice addition. I remember the Pripyat to Red Forest link, coming from Pripyat a lot of the time as soon as you entered Red Forest you were jumped by a squad of monolith, which were usually a mix of exosuit and seva suit guys, and there is almost no cover at that point.. so it was kinda lame.


I've had no problems with the UI so far.
There are a few scripted events/missions involving monsters but after that the general feel between cordon, garbage, and the Bar is a few random spawns of boars, flesh, and dogs. I've not gotten past the bar seen yet though.

The initial missions and scripted events though have been fun.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The inventory UI looks a bit different, did they "fix" any of the item sorting or transferring? Is there a fast way to move lots of ammo between inventory/stash and back and forth? Also it seems SHoC has some strange bugs where if you hold to many large items you can't access the smaller ones at the bottom of your inventory until you drop the large things.
> One of the annoying things about the spawns in SHoC is that they are completely predictable after a while. In some transition points there is a spawn right at the entrance so as soon as you enter a new area you are swarmed with dogs or rats or whatever. Did they do anything about that with LA? Dynamic spawning would be a really nice addition. I remember the Pripyat to Red Forest link, coming from Pripyat a lot of the time as soon as you entered Red Forest you were jumped by a squad of monolith, which were usually a mix of exosuit and seva suit guys, and there is almost no cover at that point.. so it was kinda lame.


The inventory is nice, but if you want to move a ton of ammo to a stash then you still have to click it a thousand times like in the other games. However, there is an exception with safes and car trunks which let you specify an amount to move. Why they didn't do this for normal stashes is unknown. I think they fixed the bug where you can't access items that are at the bottom of your inventory.

Unmodded SoC spawns are very predictable, same for CS and CoP. Unfortunately LA is the same way. A-Life is very static and spawns are very predictable. This will definitely be fixed by modders once more patches come out.


----------



## Lhotse

Lost Alpha Model Pack (L.A.M.P.) weapon re-textures.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1716-21-43-80_zpsd5ec3e4f.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1716-21-12-25_zps300ae2b1.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1716-20-04-79_zps77e96bdf.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1716-20-59-56_zps1a93b695.png.html


----------



## boredgunner

AN-94 is still mirrored with the scope attached to the wrong side, unlike the pack I use (which seems to have disappeared).



Though it looks like your L85 is not mirrored so I may grab it from L.A.M.P. That Groza is the same one I have.


----------



## Lhotse

More L.A.M.P. textures

Chaser 13

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1723-01-41-02_zpsd48fa0f1.png.html

SPSA 14

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1723-02-19-49_zps4bd98fae.png.html

AKm 74/2u

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-59-06-28_zps9689eafa.png.html

TRs 301

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-54-29-07_zpsf9c940fd.png.html

GP37

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-55-27-31_zps37b9e9e0.png.html

AKm 74/2

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-57-19-99_zpsbd7ff560.png.html

RPG

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-51-45-02_zps150d6770.png.html

Walther P9m

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-58-14-18_zps68ed91a1.png.html

SGI 5K

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1722-56-13-93_zps2811f41e.png.html

Latest patch news:

_"dezowave keeps saying early this coming week, the last message I saw him say on moddb was he had one more major bug to solve + he is going through the entire storyline for testing, and if all is good he will release the patch.

Also he mentioned that a new gamesave IS required no matter what for second patch, so all saves from original release and first patch will NOT work."_


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> More L.A.M.P. textures
> -snip-
> Latest patch news:
> 
> _"dezowave keeps saying early this coming week, the last message I saw him say on moddb was he had one more major bug to solve + he is going through the entire storyline for testing, and if all is good he will release the patch.
> 
> Also he mentioned that a new gamesave IS required no matter what for second patch, so all saves from original release and first patch will NOT work."_


Damn, I just downloaded LA and it's all ready to play... Guess I'd better wait for the second patch....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> Damn, I just downloaded LA and it's all ready to play... Guess I'd better wait for the second patch....


A wise decision. You won't have to wait long anyway.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> AN-94 is still mirrored with the scope attached to the wrong side, unlike the pack I use (which seems to have disappeared).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it looks like your L85 is not mirrored so I may grab it from L.A.M.P. That Groza is the same one I have.


So, are these new texture weapons gonna be included in the new LA patch?


----------



## thanos999

anybody no what mod this is for stalker


----------



## Rangerscott

Anyone got a link to that game that was in development that looked like stalker. I believe it was russian and rumored to be stalker 2. If I see it, I'll remember it.

I think I saw it on youtube a year or so ago. It looked pretty good.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> anybody no what mod this is for stalker


Nice, you should ask the guy that made the video, but good idea!


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Anyone got a link to that game that was in development that looked like stalker. I believe it was russian and rumored to be stalker 2. If I see it, I'll remember it.
> 
> I think I saw it on youtube a year or so ago. It looked pretty good.


This? It's what the stalker devs moved onto instead of an actual stalker 2 iirc.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> This? It's what the stalker devs moved onto instead of an actual stalker 2 iirc.


Nah I found it. Russia 2028.

Cool vid though.


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Nah I found it. Russia 2028.
> 
> Cool vid though.


Oh man, stalker on cryengine. I need this!

Hopefully they keep working on that game, looks like it has promise.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> Oh man, stalker on cryengine. I need this!
> 
> Hopefully they keep working on that game, looks like it has promise.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Russia2028/438697996164427


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> So, are these new texture weapons gonna be included in the new LA patch?


No those are from mods. However I will be releasing a mod compilation that includes these weapon textures and models, over 50 new guns, a dozen new outfits, new sound effects (some were never released in any mod before, made by one of the LURK developers), plus it will be rebalanced and have a few other changes. I'm waiting for the SDK before I do anything with spawns.


----------



## Lhotse

*"Lhotse's Lootmobile Excursion"*

You have no idea how hard it was to get this little beater from Darkscape, to the Agroprom to load up all the salvage I couldn't carry before and then to Sid's in the Cordon, crossing the Garbage twice !








As there was no way I was spending 150,000 - 200,000 RU for a vehicle, as I have only managed to obtain 6 cans of gas (3 in Dark Valley, 2 at the Agroprom and one purchased from Barkeep), I dragged the little Niva with no drivers side door you can grab in the Darkscape, all over the southern map to farm gear at the Agroprom. It was not easy but it was fun.









Finally arrived at the Agroprom !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1815-11-32-63_zps20f8a0a0.png.html

All the loot collected at the Agroprom.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1815-10-20-95_zpsaf1dc5ab.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1815-10-31-09_zpsdb145c8b.png.html

Finally arrived at Rookie Camp !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1817-04-13-03_zps3f2e3c79.png.html

Before unloading at Sid's. Balance of RU's = 158590.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1817-09-42-29_zpsf518155a.png.html

After the sale, 184,874 for a net profit after keeping some ammo and a few other things I wanted of 26,284 RU ! Not too bad for one run to the Agroprom.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1817-28-13-13_zps0930cff2.png.html


----------



## prava

Money in LA is useless as it is, except for buying the SKAT9 armor. And even then, you will find several top-tier (including an exoesqueleton) in the last maps, provided you look hard enough. So, the only thing you will use money for is... welll... ammo, batteries for your headlamp, and pretty much nothing else.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Money in LA is useless as it is, except for buying the SKAT9 armor. And even then, you will find several top-tier (including an exoesqueleton) in the last maps, provided you look hard enough. So, the only thing you will use money for is... welll... ammo, batteries for your headlamp, and pretty much nothing else.


I think once some more A-Life is added and difficulty overall higher spending Ru on upgrades and maintenance will have more of an impact.


----------



## StrongForce

Survivarium, sounds a bit like DayZ focused on PvP, looks good ..but I'd rather have a new Stalker with COOP mode.. imagine how awesome that would be!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Survivarium, sounds a bit like DayZ focused on PvP, looks good ..but I'd rather have a new Stalker with COOP mode.. imagine how awesome that would be!


I think it was every stalker's dream to play with a friend. I remember one mod was able to allow another player into the same game but it was hugely buggy. You could run around but if you touched anything the game would crash.


----------



## Rangerscott

Coop would make a lot of SP games more fun.

Anyone tried to see if a trainer works with L.A.? I like to fart aeound when I finish a game.


----------



## Lhotse

Is there any way to get your armor repaired ? I found a few NPC's that will repair weapons but none that will repair armor.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Survivarium, sounds a bit like DayZ focused on PvP, looks good ..but I'd rather have a new Stalker with COOP mode.. imagine how awesome that would be!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was every stalker's dream to play with a friend. I remember one mod was able to allow another player into the same game but it was hugely buggy. You could run around but if you touched anything the game would crash.
Click to expand...

Dunno if I can agree, co-op might be a nice addition but to me STALKER needs to be played as you vs the Zone. Even if you join a faction they don't really help you and will probably die if they ever get into any difficult situation so you can't really count on anyone but yourself. I like to rise to the top of the PDA leaderboard on my own terms.









But STALKER in an MMO setting could be interesting. But the scope of the maps would have to be really large to even accomodate a few players to make it interesting. DayZ would probably be the closest thing to a Stalker MMO that I could like, it's actually not that far from it. Toss in some anomalies, mutants, blowouts and npc towns, it could be there. But that would lend the game to all the DayZ abuse and cheating as any other multiplayer game, so it will probably always be best served singleplayer. Alone in the zone, you against it.


----------



## Aparition

If they took STALKER and directly put it into a DayZ game type it would work.
You would have classes... eg. Loner, Duty, Freedom, and Bandits. You'd have starting areas specific to each 'class' and then you'd have the 'World' class which would be Monolith, Zone, and mutants.

The map would need to be modified to accommodate the areas in constant combat and the "deep zone" where exploration and discovery is more aimed with survival being much more difficult.

It could be done, and done well, but it could also be done horrendously.









The map would probably have to be the size of a DayZ map if not larger and the Labs (dungeons) be instanced with party rules so you don't have 100 people camping the stairs to Lab x18. All the locations would also have to be doubled in size or instanced so you could accomodate 100 players and have enough content to not make it a pure pvp match with monsters ala DayZ.


----------



## boredgunner

I think the best multiplayer implementation for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. would just be free roam with other players, with emphasis on co-op. Not that I'd really play it anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Money in LA is useless as it is, except for buying the SKAT9 armor. And even then, you will find several top-tier (including an exoesqueleton) in the last maps, provided you look hard enough. So, the only thing you will use money for is... welll... ammo, batteries for your headlamp, and pretty much nothing else.


You can actually find a SKAT-9M in more than one place, and not in stashes either. You can also get a SEVA Suit, SSP-99M, and PSZ-9Md Universal Protection as a reward for at least one side quest. So all of the best outfits can be gotten for free quite easily. This is one of the balance issues that needs to be addressed, since money is indeed useless for the most part.


----------



## BradleyW

Free roam co-op would be excellent. I feel that we need a new stalker game with a drastic engine change for fluid game play, but they'd have to be careful not to dismiss the stalker feeling!


----------



## Rangerscott

I pulled out my monitors from hiding and setup up surround again. Man, even with AA off and a GTX 780, I'm barely getting 20fps. Some times 30ish in indoor areas.

Wish I could find another asus direct CU for cheap like I did this one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> I pulled out my monitors from hiding and setup up surround again. Man, even with AA off and a GTX 780, I'm barely getting 20fps. Some times 30ish in indoor areas.
> 
> Wish I could find another asus direct CU for cheap like I did this one.


Try Full Dynamic Lighting (DX9), disable grass shadows and maybe sunshafts if you have to. I doubt it would be smooth anyway, but supposedly the upcoming patch improves optimization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I feel that we need a new stalker game with a drastic engine change for fluid game play, but they'd have to be careful not to dismiss the stalker feeling!


Metro: Last Light's engine with the ability to handle LA's terrain size would be great. Or better yet, the ability to handle the entire Zone without any loading screens (at least for outdoor locations). We can only dream of this though.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Metro: Last Light's engine with the ability to handle LA's terrain size would be great. Or better yet, the ability to handle the entire Zone without any loading screens (at least for outdoor locations). We can only dream of this though.


metro engine with load screens would be fine with me









I'm waiting on new patches and content before I play. I really like Lost Alpha though! I'm going to force higher AA or resolution to fix the far-ness jaggies.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Try Full Dynamic Lighting (DX9), disable grass shadows and maybe sunshafts if you have to. I doubt it would be smooth anyway, but supposedly the upcoming patch improves optimization.
> Metro: Last Light's engine with the ability to handle LA's terrain size would be great. Or better yet, the ability to handle the entire Zone without any loading screens (at least for outdoor locations). We can only dream of this though.


The fish eye is killing me.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Decrease field of view.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> The fish eye is killing me.


Like the above poster said, you can change field of view using the _fov_ console command in-game. Although reducing the value is what will remove the fish-eye look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> metro engine with load screens would be fine with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on new patches and content before I play. I really like Lost Alpha though! I'm going to force higher AA or resolution to fix the far-ness jaggies.


I really don't see why an MSAA and/or SSAA mode isn't included for R2 mode, since they're actually compatible. Hopefully this is on their to-do list.


----------



## Rangerscott

What's the command line? I've looked through all of SOC commands but didnt see one for field of view.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> What's the command line? I've looked through all of SOC commands but didnt see one for field of view.


Oops, SoC doesn't have this option but Lost Alpha does. I assumed you were playing Lost Alpha.

By the way, I just finished LA now. I have to say, the story is a disappointment and SoC's is much better.


----------



## Rangerscott

It's FOV.

What sucks is you have to lower your FOV but it still fish eyes some. Hell even Metro Last light does it. When are they going to actually make surround work correctly?


----------



## StrongForce

Ah but you got 3 monitors.. you can maybe grab one cheap on ebay.. but I don't know never was really trusting ebay for that kind of stuff.

And wouldn't your CPU become a bit of a bottleneck with 2 of those cards ? Not sure though just saying.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah but you got 3 monitors.. you can maybe grab one cheap on ebay.. but I don't know never was really trusting ebay for that kind of stuff.
> 
> And wouldn't your CPU become a bit of a bottleneck with 2 of those cards ? Not sure though just saying.


What do you mean by 3 monitors and ebay?


----------



## StrongForce

3 Monitors = 3x more firepower required to get good fps, and for ebay I mean maybe if you're lucky you can find a 780 there for cheaper.


----------



## XKaan

An open-world FPS built on the 4A Engine is my dream game......

4A did ust announce they opened a new studio in Malta, and they also said they were working on 2 unannounced Metro titles, so a guy can dream right?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Free roam co-op would be excellent. I feel that we need a new stalker game with a drastic engine change for fluid game play, but they'd have to be careful not to dismiss the stalker feeling!


Like the parkour within the game. Seems like a strange minigame to put into an FPS but it works so well they would really need to keep that aspect even if it is a bit unrealistic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> An open-world FPS built on the 4A Engine is my dream game......
> 
> 4A did ust announce they opened a new studio in Malta, and they also said they were working on 2 unannounced Metro titles, so a guy can dream right?


Possibly the engine that was used to build The Witcher 1/2 could do it as well. Another (potentially) brutal PC focused engine that can provide great visuals.







What did they call it... ubersampling?


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 3 Monitors = 3x more firepower required to get good fps, and for ebay I mean maybe if you're lucky you can find a 780 there for cheaper.


O I know that. Just irritated at the fish eye. Im even playing games that are suppose to work with surround and its terrible. Guess thats why I stopped using it.

Wish my monitors could be mounted vertical just to see if it gets any better. May have to ghetto rig.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> O I know that. Just irritated at the fish eye. Im even playing games that are suppose to work with surround and its terrible. Guess thats why I stopped using it.
> 
> Wish my monitors could be mounted vertical just to see if it gets any better. May have to ghetto rig.


Don't even know what that fish eye thing is







, or is it simply that it's way too much of a FOV ? I guess, yea vertical would be nice..


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Don't even know what that fish eye thing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or is it simply that it's way too much of a FOV ? I guess, yea vertical would be nice..


Fisheye on surround is everything looks normal on your middle monitor, but your side monitors look zoomed in and stretched.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> An open-world FPS built on the 4A Engine is my dream game......
> 
> 4A did ust announce they opened a new studio in Malta, and they also said they were working on 2 unannounced Metro titles, so a guy can dream right?


There's a big demand for an open world Metro game. Let's see if 4A addresses this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Possibly the engine that was used to build The Witcher 1/2 could do it as well. Another (potentially) brutal PC focused engine that can provide great visuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they call it... ubersampling?


Ubersampling barely improves visuals and murders performance. The engine doesn't appear impressive at all really, nothing new and both Witcher games have no outstanding features and very small levels. How about Outerra engine? Though all I know is that it can handle maps the size of... entire planets.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oops, SoC doesn't have this option but Lost Alpha does. I assumed you were playing Lost Alpha.
> 
> By the way, I just finished LA now. I have to say, the story is a disappointment and SoC's is much better.


how is the gameplay and atmospehere, for how long have u been sticking around in the game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> how is the gameplay and atmospehere, for how long have u been sticking around in the game?


It has the best gameplay mechanics in the series overall, though it's still a bit unbalanced and some of the mechanics are bugged. It is definitely the most atmospheric game in the series with by far the best and most detailed levels, but there isn't enough life in them due to the crappy A-Life. So I advise waiting for all big patches and more mods to release for Lost Alpha.


----------



## jayfkay

:O i might pick up stlaker again after all. played Shoc like 5 times with different mods.


----------



## boredgunner

Changelog for the upcoming patch for Lost Alpha.
Quote:


> Fixes for 13002 needs new game
> 
> Fixes:
> - fixed vibrating (constant open and close) doors on Great Metal Factory level
> - fixed inaccessible "ashes to ashes" stash on Darkdolina level
> - fixed crash for missing suit upgrade
> - fixed Escape bridge soldiers dying because to far from shelter
> - fixed flying tree on Darkscape level
> - fixed Pripyat geometry (missing surface)
> - fixed arena mobs missing bug
> - fixed no available phrase to say, dialog[dm_artefact_merger_wnd]
> - fixed no available phrase to say, dialog[forg_stalker_trader_start]
> - fixed map marker for bandit suit on Darkdolina
> - fixed : Can't find model file 'weapons\crossbow\strela.ogf'.
> - fixed levelchanger position from the Power Plant to Sarcofag
> - fixed Radar crash near outpost
> - fixed ui_repair_wnd.script:471: attempt to index field 'selected_item' (a nil value)
> - fixed quickload after death with hotkey
> - fixed greben jobs and dialogs on Yantar
> - fixed usage of motion blur effect on R2 (dynamic lightning)
> - fixed lukash task dialog
> - fixed Sidorovich's message to kill zombies even if all are dead
> - fixed incorrect RPM for upgraded sig550
> - fixed can't open section 'bandages'
> - fixed incorrect icon for upgraded VAL weapon
> - fixed return entry to Pripyat from Outskirts
> - fixed [error]Description : callback kils bone matrix bone: bip01_spine2
> - fixed crash when killing stalker trader on forgotten
> - fixed some other codes for doors
> - fixed broken logic for doors and camera on Lost Factory
> - fixed some floating boxes and barrels in Agroprom
> - fixed ai-map in Deadcity (monsters climbed the bridge from the river)
> - fixed ai-map for the duty sniper on Garbage outpost
> - fixed ai-map on Yantar level
> - fixed green glass in windows, jars etc. on r1 (static lightning) render
> - fixed shader for lamps on dx10 (bulbs in lamps visible again)
> - fixed incorrect calculation of money
> - fixed Pripyat secret trader, now he will appear
> - fixed crash in DetailManager, often shown on Generators level
> - fixed some broken freeplay tasks
> - fixed pda buttons (needs testing!)
> - fixed missing known info strings (finally!)
> - fixed unresponsive bloodsucker on Darkvalley when climbing through hole in roof
> - fixed Deedee antidote exploit
> - fixed kill statistics
> - fixed No available phrase to say, dialog[forg_dolg_raid_dialog_finished]
> - fixed rendering crashes on all levels, but mainly related to the last few ones
> - fixed transparent window frame on Generators level
> - fixed missing Sin house (esc_basement_motor_cache) stash in Escape level
> - fixed upgraded icon for PSZ-9Md outfit
> 
> Addons:
> - added magnum ammo to traders
> - added missing map hint for Garbage sniper
> - removed anomaly from the middle of the road on Great Metal Factory which made the access to Military level with car very hard
> - strelok book can be dropped now, but it will be available in the articles menu as well
> - now can buy cars from Outskirts barman
> - monster and character relations were tweaked
> - slightly increased probability of rain and thunder
> - knife hit powers finetuned
> - alcohol postprocess effects tweaked
> - dx10 render optimized (more will come in later patches)
> - added feature: when checking stash with purple icon and not taking all of the items, the icon will change to green and will only be removed if you take all.
> - pda chat finetuned, if a participant goes offline, you will see message "connection lost"
> - added X18 documents dialog to the "barman" petrenko so that dialog can complete if doing task later.
> - made Sin neutral to the actor.
> - made Sin hostile towards actor_dolg and dolg


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Changelog for the upcoming patch for Lost Alpha.


Holy moly!

I was very dissatisfied with the 'sniper' bandit. BG do you plan to add a real sniper in there?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Holy moly!
> 
> I was very dissatisfied with the 'sniper' bandit. BG do you plan to add a real sniper in there?


Definitely. Which sniper rifle would you rather have him use?

A) Mosin-Nagant
B) Scoped Mosin-Nagant
C) SV-98
D) Dragonuv SVD
E) Dragunov SVU
F) VSK-94
G) VSS Vintorez
H) SIG SG-550 Sniper
I) KAC SR-25
J) H&K HK417 Sniper
K) Gauss Rifle


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely. Which sniper rifle would you rather have him use?
> 
> A) Mosin-Nagant
> B) Scoped Mosin-Nagant
> C) SV-98
> D) Dragonuv SVD
> E) Dragunov SVU
> F) Dragunov SVU-A
> G) VSK-94
> H) VSS Vintorez
> I) SIG SG-550 Sniper
> J) KAC SR-25
> K) H&K HK417 Sniper
> L) Gauss Rifle


Any one from D-F.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely. Which sniper rifle would you rather have him use?
> 
> A) Mosin-Nagant
> B) Scoped Mosin-Nagant
> C) SV-98
> D) Dragonuv SVD
> E) Dragunov SVU
> F) Dragunov SVU-A
> G) VSK-94
> H) VSS Vintorez
> I) SIG SG-550 Sniper
> J) KAC SR-25
> K) H&K HK417 Sniper
> L) Gauss Rifle










My first thought was Dragunov. The description makes it sound like the bandit is a badass. Can you make it so the NPC is super effective (so we are actually scared) but the gun needs to be repaired so we don't end the game early? Or maybe ammo is just non-existent for it for a while? So you get 2 shots? Some sort of balance...

I was really expecting to be dodging bullets to complete that mission, but it was so easy. I even moved one of the barrels along pushing up to the tree for cover







Never even was shot at.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was Dragunov. The description makes it sound like the bandit is a badass. Can you make it so the NPC is super effective (so we are actually scared) but the gun needs to be repaired so we don't end the game early? Or maybe ammo is just non-existent for it for a while? So you get 2 shots? Some sort of balance...
> 
> I was really expecting to be dodging bullets to complete that mission, but it was so easy. I even moved one of the barrels along pushing up to the tree for cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never even was shot at.


Yeah I can make it so the gun he drops is always in terrible condition, just by setting a decimal value between 0 and 1 (1 being 100% condition). I can also control how much ammo he drops. AI will be more dangerous in my mod pack, but LA's AI is just broken and they need to fix it first.

So both of you vote for a Dragunov variant. Let's hope he spamfires that thing and kills anything that approaches.


----------



## Lhotse

Did anyone else loose a significant amount of money when they recovered their stuff in Dead City ? Before I was captured I had about 212,000 RU. When I recovered my gear afterwards, I only got about 6000 RU back. Is the rest of my money elsewhere, or does the game just clean you out and that's that ? Because there is no way to 'deposit' RU in your stash that I'm aware of.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I can make it so the gun he drops is always in terrible condition, just by setting a decimal value between 0 and 1 (1 being 100% condition). I can also control how much ammo he drops. AI will be more dangerous in my mod pack, but LA's AI is just broken and they need to fix it first.
> 
> So both of you vote for a Dragunov variant. *Let's hope he spamfires that thing and kills anything that approaches*.


That is entirely what I was expecting!
Would be good fun to watch several boars suddenly eat dust, or a couple of Rookies hiding, one runs out and gets one through the head!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Did anyone else loose a significant amount of money when they recovered their stuff in Dead City ? Before I was captured I had about 212,000 RU. When I recovered my gear afterwards, I only got about 6000 RU back. Is the rest of my money elsewhere, or does the game just clean you out and that's that ? Because there is no way to 'deposit' RU in your stash that I'm aware of.


Your money is gone for good. Not that money is really needed in LA.


----------



## Lhotse

Lucky I quicksaved before it happened. I'm gonna go spend as much as I can at the Professor, Barkeep and Sid, hoard the stuff and then resell it all after. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking it somewhere before I did all that. I worked tooo hard for that loot, I'm not just chucking it all away.


----------



## Rangerscott

SVT40.

I hate when weapons are almost 0%. As if me cleaning the dude made the weapon unusable.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> SVT40.
> 
> I hate when weapons are almost 0%. As if me cleaning the dude made the weapon unusable.


Unfortunately I don't have an SVT-40 to add to the game. I agree that it's dumb in Misery where all guns you find (except for stashes) are at about 0%. LA doesn't do that thankfully. As for the Bandit sniper, he's encountered early in the game so for balance reasons it might be better to have it in low condition. Or I could just give him a more common rifle.


----------



## Rangerscott

Im lost. Wgats all this about a sniper? L.A.?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Im lost. Wgats all this about a sniper? L.A.?


LA = Lost Alpha, the latest and greatest S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game. We were referring to an encounter in the game.


----------



## Lhotse

1) I've been lugging around this 2 lb. 'Transceiver' for a while. Does this thing do anything or is it just garbage/salvage ?

2) Once I got to Yantar, I had the conversation with the Professor about the artifact transmutator. My question is, how do you know what the different recipes do and what you need to create them _before_ you buy them and does anyone have a listing of all this ?


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> LA = Lost Alpha, the latest and greatest S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game. We were referring to an encounter in the game.


I know what LA stands for. Just wonder what the sniper was. Is he in vanilla?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 1) I've been lugging around this 2 lb. 'Transceiver' for a while. Does this thing do anything or is it just garbage/salvage ?
> 
> 2) Once I got to Yantar, I had the conversation with the Professor about the artifact transmutator. My question is, how do you know what the different recipes do and what you need to create them _before_ you buy them and does anyone have a listing of all this ?


1) It might be for a side quest, I've finished LA and never figured it out myself though.

2) You're not supposed to know any recipes without buying them first. That's the point. Someone may have listed the recipes somewhere, but it will be hard to find since Lost Alpha doesn't have a wikia page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> I know what LA stands for. Just wonder what the sniper was. Is he in vanilla?


Yeah he's just some guy camping in the Garbage.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 1) It might be for a side quest, I've finished LA and never figured it out myself though.
> 
> 2) You're not supposed to know any recipes without buying them first. That's the point. Someone may have listed the recipes somewhere, but it will be hard to find since Lost Alpha doesn't have a wikia page.
> Yeah he's just some guy camping in the Garbage.


Dam campers.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> but it will be hard to find since Lost Alpha doesn't have a wikia page.


Sounds like a 'boredgunner project' to me.








Aren't you kinda running the STALKER Wiki ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Sounds like a 'boredgunner project' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you kinda running the STALKER Wiki ?


I'm only one of the admins there. Lost Alpha is technically a mod so it won't be covered sadly.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm lost too, you're making your own little mod for LA ? damn I'd be interested to have a sig550 sniper in that game lool, I own a sig 550


----------



## Lhotse

and don't forget the mini-gun !


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm lost too, you're making your own little mod for LA ? damn I'd be interested to have a sig550 sniper in that game lool, I own a sig 550


I took 50+ guns from various SoC mods and put them into LA, along with about a dozen new outfits, a bunch of new gun sound effects (some were never before released), two new scopes, plus a few other things and I'll rebalance it. Also, you guys should check this out.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/xos-add-ons-for-lost-alpha

I'll probably add it to my compilation along with Stimpacks from Misery 2 for faster healing (and I'll slow down medkits more if need be). I'll release it all as one big compilation.


----------



## Aparition

That looks good! I like the more variation to healing and inventory. Backpacks sound like a good idea for hauling extra gear, gives you a choice between being light on your feet and hauling lots of gear.


----------



## Lhotse

This is what 2 of the transmutated artifacts do and the recipes for the rest, so don't be so hasty to sell your mutant parts.

Cuttlefish (Rad +5, Rupture +5%), Snowflake (+20% stamina, -15% electricity)

Electra - 1h - 3.5k
1x Flash
2x Sparkler
3x Dog Tail

Sauron's Eye - 6h - 5k
1x Droplet
1x Flash
2x Zombie Hand

Compass - 5h - 6k
1x Kolobok
1x Crystal Thorn
1x Mica

Snowflake - 4h - 4k
1x Moonlight
1x Flash
1x Sparkler

Flame - 6h - 6k
1x Fireball
1x Stone Flower
1x Night Star

Bubble - 4h - 5k
1x Pellicle
2x Wrenched

Bouquet - 4h - 3.5k
1x Crystal Flower
2x Jellyfish

Firefly - 3h - 6k
1x Wrenched
1x Stone Blood
1x Slug

Rock - 3h - 4k
1x Stone Blood
1x Soul
1x Snork Foot

Liver - 3h - 4k
1x Soul
1x Mica
1x Bloodsucker Tentacles

Cuttlefish - 4h - 5k
1x Jellyfish
1x Gravi


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oops, SoC doesn't have this option but Lost Alpha does. I assumed you were playing Lost Alpha.
> 
> By the way, I just finished LA now. I have to say, the story is a disappointment and SoC's is much better.


Somebody had a heck of a hangover when doing some parts. It starts epic... but it goes bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely. Which sniper rifle would you rather have him use?
> 
> A) Mosin-Nagant
> B) Scoped Mosin-Nagant
> C) SV-98
> D) Dragonuv SVD
> E) Dragunov SVU
> F) VSK-94
> G) VSS Vintorez
> H) SIG SG-550 Sniper
> I) KAC SR-25
> J) H&K HK417 Sniper
> K) Gauss Rifle


A realistic one for a bandit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 1) I've been lugging around this 2 lb. 'Transceiver' for a while. Does this thing do anything or is it just garbage/salvage ?
> 
> 2) Once I got to Yantar, I had the conversation with the Professor about the artifact transmutator. My question is, how do you know what the different recipes do and what you need to create them _before_ you buy them and does anyone have a listing of all this ?


Since I've uninstalled it and can't see exactly what they did, I'll just write the list I made when playing with the transmute thingy:

a) Bubble. It eliminates radiation, and adds radiation protection. Good.
b) Bouquet. Its super radioactive, and reduces both explosion and bullet protection (or so I wrote). Super bad.
c) Cuttlefish. I don't even have what it does... only a "very super bad" (not kidding







).
d) Flame: takes away radiation and endurance, and adds bullet resistance and burn protection. A very good one.
e) Firefly. Increaes health recovery, its radioactive and has impact protection.
f) Liver... can't remember. I think it adds a very small amount of health regen and some bullet protection. Average
g) Rock. The cream of the crop... adds bullet and rupture protection (+10%) and some health regen (I think?).


----------



## Rangerscott

Will all these mods for LA need to be updated when the LA patch is released?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Will all these mods for LA need to be updated when the LA patch is released?


Yes, exostalker actually has the patch and has been testing it, so his mod is ready for it. I haven't released or finished my stuff since I need the patch first.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Can't have anybody be mean. These days, they'll off themselves and it'll make the news.

Damn I need this patch already


----------



## thanos999

any news on the patch
i thought it was suposed to be released today


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> any news on the patch
> i thought it was suposed to be released today


Oh that is good! If not I'll have to wait til Tuesday next week to download if they release after today


----------



## thanos999

yes it says so on this link

http://www.moddb.com/mods/xos-add-ons-for-lost-alpha


----------



## Lhotse

Something to do while waiting for the new patch.......

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-49-22-67_zpsbcf09f0c.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-23-39-72_zpsc888e69d.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-50-13-11_zpsff5f6f45.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-50-43-63_zps81b5e7ec.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-52-03-81_zpsb091aa87.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2313-25-10-54_zpse76bc750.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2313-28-09-26_zps65eee1a7.png.html


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Something to do while waiting for the new patch.......


You havent played it yet? Shame on you!!!


----------



## Lhotse

I tried installing it years ago but it was just so unstable and boredgunner said it wasn't all that impressive, so I gave up on it at the time. Now another modder did this 'overhaul' with some help from Dez0 and I've decided to try it again...since I have nothing else to do.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I tried installing it years ago but it was just so unstable and boredgunner said it wasn't all that impressive, so I gave up on it at the time. Now another modder did this 'overhaul' with some help from Dez0 and I've decided to try it again...since I have nothing else to do.


It has been overhauled and it's a LOT of fun - the ending is ...... interesting.


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone going to buy the Metro series Redux?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anyone going to buy the Metro series Redux?


Preordered it since I get 50% off. I can't wait, even though I played them already. At least for Metro 2033... I'm sure Last Light won't be much different at all.


----------



## Lhotse

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 Artwork - What could have been*

*Ukrainian Military*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/UkranianArmySoldier_zps348a576e.jpg.html

*Bandit Faction*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bandit_01-1024x694_zpse158104f.jpg.html

*DUTY*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/duty_01-1024x549_zpsa190e3a1.jpg.html

_MINI-GUNS !_









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/duty_04_zpsb0333fe9.jpg.html

*Monolith*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/monolith_exoskeleton_01_zps472e91ad.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/monolith_sniper_01_zpsbe159c90.jpg.html

*Scientific-Research Institute of Chernobyl Staff*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...nstituteofChernobylStaff_zpsc8680539.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/nii_03_zps67278c2f.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/scientist_02-1024x569_zps32a74d62.jpg.html

*SSP-99 Suit*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/SSP-99suit_zpse31e1bff.jpg.html


----------



## StrongForce

Badass artwork ! too bad, it won't see the light of the day ?







.

Metro redux ?? reallly ! I just read about it, sounds cool, though, they should sell the upgrade as a DLC for like 3-5 euros seriously... they should !

Don't feel like buying the game again ugh that sounds plain stupid, plus if they do that it would sell alot I'm sure..


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Metro redux ?? reallly ! I just read about it, sounds cool, though, they should sell the upgrade as a DLC for like 3-5 euros seriously... they should !
> Don't feel like buying the game again ugh that sounds plain stupid, plus if they do that it would sell alot I'm sure..


I read that Steam's offering each Redux for half-price if you own the original game but given that I pre-ordered Last Light, I already have Ranger Mode for that and even though I think they're _both_ epic games, I can't say I liked them so much that I would buy them a second time, although I would strongly recommend to anyone who doesn't already have them, to definitely buy the combo pack.
One of the best game series ever !


----------



## StrongForce

Yea.. well that's cool but as you say I'm not ready to buy the game a second time, it's just plain dumb, why not make it a DLC.. that makes perfect sense ! I even contacted them.. for what it's worth, to tell them, lol. and yea half price still too pricey, oh well, summer sale, or christmas sale.. maybe I'll get tempted, and since I got a new graphic card, I would love to remake metro 2033 over again fully maxed (or nearly) also only 2 of the DLCs for last light so far..


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Something to do while waiting for the new patch.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-49-22-67_zpsbcf09f0c.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-23-39-72_zpsc888e69d.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-50-13-11_zpsff5f6f45.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-50-43-63_zps81b5e7ec.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2312-52-03-81_zpsb091aa87.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2313-25-10-54_zpse76bc750.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2313-28-09-26_zps65eee1a7.png.html


Nice, is the SoC required or is a standalone (Priboi Story Overhaul 3.2.5)?

http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story/downloads


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice, is the SoC required or is a standalone (Priboi Story Overhaul 3.2.5)?
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story/downloads


It is a mod, so you _do_ need SoC. Here is the link for the GSC page.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=21286&sec_id=17

Use this Moddb page for the download.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story/downloads/priboi-story-overhaul-325

The install instructions are a little misleading. If you just unpack the entire RAR file into your main folder, it won't work. Unpack to desktop, then drag the gamedata and game_save folders into the main file (C: Drive/Program Files(x86)/THQ/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Shadow of Chernobyl), follow the posted instructions _if_ you already have a gamedata folder installed(I did not already have one.) and don't forget to edit the fsgame.ltx . ($game_data$ = true|true|) and save.

Enjoy !


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice, is the SoC required or is a standalone (Priboi Story Overhaul 3.2.5)?
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story/downloads
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mod, so you _do_ need SoC. Here is the link for the GSC page.
> 
> http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=21286&sec_id=17
> 
> Use this Moddb page for the download.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/priboi-story/downloads/priboi-story-overhaul-325
> 
> The install instructions are a little misleading. If you just unpack the entire RAR file into your main folder, it won't work. Unpack to desktop, then drag the gamedata and game_save folders into the main file (C: Drive/Program Files(x86)/THQ/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Shadow of Chernobyl), follow the posted instructions _if_ you already have a gamedata folder installed(I did not already have one.) and don't forget to edit the fsgame.ltx . ($game_data$ = true|true|) and save.
> 
> Enjoy !
Click to expand...

Thanks!
So, shall I patch the game to the 1.005 version or better to the 1.006?
And one last question, is there any SoC graphic mod compatible with the Priboi Story Overhaul or simply the PSO also includes some graphic tweaks?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks!
> So, shall I patch the game to the 1.005 version or better to the 1.006?
> And one last question, is there any SoC graphic mod compatible with the Priboi Story Overhaul or simply the PSO also includes some graphic tweaks?


Use 1.0005 WW
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_World_Wide_Patch;84305

I think it already has some elements of 'Complete' in it but I'm not sure. In the interest of stability, I would just run Priboi Story by itself without anything else.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks!
> So, shall I patch the game to the 1.005 version or better to the 1.006?
> And one last question, is there any SoC graphic mod compatible with the Priboi Story Overhaul or simply the PSO also includes some graphic tweaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use 1.0005 WW
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_World_Wide_Patch;84305
> 
> I think it already has some elements of 'Complete' in it but I'm not sure. In the interest of stability, I would just run Priboi Story by itself without anything else.
Click to expand...

+Rep









Game patched already and The Priboi Story Overhaul 3.2.5 in download
Hope is gonna give me some fun till the LA patch will show up


----------



## Rangerscott

Two Chernobyl games I've found.

The Zone - by leadwerks. (Game engine)

The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone: A real-time 3D envi&#8230;: 




http://www.pcgamer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3752

Exclusion Zone - The Game (cryengine 3)

https://www.facebook.com/chernobylgame?ref=nf


----------



## StrongForce

Just 1 quick question, why not 1.006 ? What if I buy the game on steam will I have the 1.006 downloaded by default (if anyone knows) damn, I hope all the stalker games go on sale this summer.. can't wait.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just 1 quick question, why not 1.006 ? What if I buy the game on steam will I have the 1.006 downloaded by default (if anyone knows) damn, I hope all the stalker games go on sale this summer.. can't wait.


First paragraph of the install instructions....._"-->>-->> SHOC needs to be patched to version 1.0005."_

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=21286&sec_id=17

Will 1.0006 work ? I've never tried it. I believe it was boredgunner who told me a few years ago, that the primary difference between the two patches was they fixed a few things for the multiplayer in 1.0006, so I don't see why not, aside from what LoboTheMan (who did the overhaul) say's in the text.
Try it. What's the worst that could happen, you have to do a re-install ? Nothing we all haven't had to do before.









*Gordon Freeman - Priboi Story*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-21-22-27_zps9aef5a58.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-19-51-83_zps7fbd6d32.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-20-43-24_zpsda5458be.png.html


----------



## prescotter

Haha i see you found the vanilla Stalker Shoc easter egg


----------



## Lhotse

Dez0 just posted this a few hours ago.

http://www.dezowave.com/lost_alpha_patch_changelog_v1.3002.txt

"- fixed Deadcity money issue"

"- added more fuel to traders and stashes"


----------



## thanos999

just seen this on humble bundle

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/chernobylunderground_storefront

anybody tried it is it anygood


----------



## cdoublejj

is it possible to have that new mod for stalker AND have the original version with 2 different shortcuts to launch the game? or does the mod work with the steam version? (copy paste the gamedirectory and have 2 copies?)


----------



## prescotter

Yes thats possible, this is actually more like a Standalone Game, then a mod at this point.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is it possible to have that new mod for stalker AND have the original version with 2 different shortcuts to launch the game? or does the mod work with the steam version? (copy paste the gamedirectory and have 2 copies?)


If you're talking about Lost Alpha, it's a standalone game with its own installer and directory so you can do that.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're talking about Lost Alpha, it's a standalone game with its own installer and directory so you can do that.


----------



## mr soft

Having a problem with lost alpha ctd when I pick up the wire for the scientists. Tried a few previous saves but with no joy.
Any one know when the next patch is due ?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Having a problem with lost alpha ctd when I pick up the wire for the scientists. Tried a few previous saves but with no joy.
> Any one know when the next patch is due ?


Patch won't be compatible with current saved games. So, I'd suggest you look into the forums for a solution, or you will have to start over.


----------



## mr soft

I´ve started a couple times now, but havn´t got past that point. Like you say I might have to pop over to moddb and check out what´s going on.
I was just curious to know, if there was a rough idea when the patch was due.


----------



## cdoublejj

well i'll guess i'll just chill and wait a small while before i pick it up, while they work out kinks in the game.


----------



## Lhotse

Latest patch news posted yesterday by Dez0dore...
"the patch is not released yet because we could not fix certain bugs which were reported by certain users, and it could happen to anyone, but rarely. still we would like to fix it. for example the pda contacts bug was fixed, but one user pointed out that if he reloads the same save 2x in a row, then the game crashes if he uses the contacts, while it works fine if he plays the game. these are such things wich are not easy-to-solve for such newbies like we are at the moment."


----------



## mr soft

^^ Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lhotse

_*Every STALKER fan should check this out !*_









It's called The Seed by by Misery Dev. Ltd.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/989416433/the-seed-0


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _*Every STALKER fan should check this out !*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called The Seed by by Misery Dev. Ltd.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/989416433/the-seed-0


Looks quite interesting. I was always very impressed with the graphical art the Misery team put up, someone over there has some serious photoshopping skills


----------



## Lhotse

*Priboi Story*

Getting geared up for the assault on CNPP.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-3100-39-34-20_zpsc6296bde.png.html

My Stash

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-3100-28-27-68_zpsb6ac49ba.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-3023-21-46-04_zps18b1dfdf.png.html

'Boulevard of Broken Dreams'

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-3023-18-17-15_zpsf52686d7.png.html


----------



## Lhotse

CrommCruac 4hours 4mins ago replied:

"We have one serious bug we are trying to fix. We don't want to release the patch without fixing it because it will require restarting the game once we eventualy fix it."


----------



## thanos999

well get some bug spray out and kill it then you can releas the patch


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

So I'm planning on getting back into SoC and CoP, and I've only ever played both vanilla, and with Complete. What mods would you guys recommend for gameplay, graphics, and so on. Interested in your opinions.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> So I'm planning on getting back into SoC and CoP, and I've only ever played both vanilla, and with Complete. What mods would you guys recommend for gameplay, graphics, and so on. Interested in your opinions.


Use this for SoC:

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-1

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-part-2

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/downloads/stalker-mod-pack-2013-patch-1

And then this for CoP.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-misery

Hopefully after you get through these, Lost Alpha will be fixed and made substantially better via updates and mods.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> So I'm planning on getting back into SoC and CoP, and I've only ever played both vanilla, and with Complete. What mods would you guys recommend for gameplay, graphics, and so on. Interested in your opinions.


Just download and install Lost Alpha.









Here is link for the download page. If you have an app for downloading torrents, I strongly suggest that you use the torrent link on the right side of the page as it's much faster ! Also, be sure to download the latest patch 1.30013 and install afterwards, as well as the new patch that's due to come out any day now. Actually, you should probably wait for the new patch, as it will require a new game.

Download site:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

Install video:






* Go to S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl Forum / Lost Alpha


----------



## boredgunner

If you start Lost Alpha now, you'll have to start a new game when the patch comes out (which will be very soon). If you try to play through without the patch, you'll start crashing ever few minutes in Sarcophagus and Lab X2, and every few seconds in Generators. The game will be extremely hard to finish due to these buggy sections.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _*Every STALKER fan should check this out !*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called The Seed by by Misery Dev. Ltd.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/989416433/the-seed-0


Cheers for this. I'll keep an eye on it and maybe pick it up later


----------



## Lhotse

*Priboi Story*

The bullet contrail and devastating impact from a Gauss rifle. This never get's old for me !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0101-07-29-29_zpsffbcfd8b.png.html

The pseudogiants in Priboi Story are no joke on 'Master' difficulty ! This one took over 30 headshots from a Gauss rifle to bring down !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0215-58-50-23_zpsdc75d38d.png.html

_At last !_ The final destination !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0215-52-30-84_zpsf9d6ad9f.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0216-00-14-23_zps74935581.png.html


----------



## neeeksta

Wasn't the ending ...... different, Lhotse?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Wasn't the ending ...... different, Lhotse?


lol...yea, 'different'. That's a good word for it.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was disappointed that they killed me after I went through all that work to find every document and flash drive, etc. I guess it's one of those 'Russian Tragedy' things but I wish they just said 'Thank You' and tied up a few loose ends that didn't quite get answered and then dropped me off in the Cordon or somewhere else so I could go freeplay.
The basis of the Lt. Priboi story was very good but I felt that some of the objectives and documents were a little too hard to find due a lack of markers and objectives on the PDA and clear instructions. As it was I found a lot of things that I _needed_ by accident. Also, having to find the 2nd anti-virus when I went back to X 18 in 4 minutes(that wasn't even 4 minutes long) was a little senseless after they made you use the 1st one, when you get the documents off Sidorovich.
Overall it was fresh and fun but there are some things I would have done differently is all but isn't that almost always the case with every game ?


----------



## Lhotse

dezodor 2hours 57mins ago says:

"Seems like the serious bug is fixed now, will test it more tomorrow, and also sent it out to our testers to check. Now we just need to fix task stats on pda, and some other small glitches, but I just finished a story playthru, and it worked fine, despite some small "cosmetical changes".


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Russian Tragedy


Actually it's a Shakespearean "life is a beach then you diet" art form / entertainment style - the famous 'tubby or not tubby, fat is the question" ,Hamlet, had virtually every bugar kick the bucket!
I think it is one of our unbalanced cultures only ways of honoring the inevitable grim reefer.
It was also in ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bioshocks latest episode where you play as Liz.



Quote:


> but isn't that almost always the case with every game ?


That is the secret to enjoying games, knowing you are NOT gonna get a transcendental, sublime, immersion into another universe, leaving your ol' crappy self behind.
Then, if you are lucky, you should get some good and hopefully great moments - games are supposed to be an escape, but people bring expectation by the large shipping container load and end up disappointed.
I wasn't actually gonna say it at the time - but when I saw the level of amping and squealing with delight at the anticipation of Lost Alfalfa I knew from life that it was courting emotional disaster.









I like most - had a **** *faint* moment, in my first play through of SoC, like so many others, made even more intense by the fact I had only been gaming for one year when i played it, so I knew nuffin, had no experience or expectation.
So it's pretty much an impossible act to follow however, as I say, with enough awareness and detachment, you can still have a rip snorting ball with games, and too make the point, I started Wolfenstien last night and was very pleasantly surprised.
It has a lot of good feedback, so I suspected it wouldn't be too bad, and indeed it has flaws, but if you don't expect, you can't be let down.









As for LA, I am gonna continue to wait for the most sagacious modders to make it into full potential.

_The reward for Patience is Patience._


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> but people bring expectation by the large shipping container load and end up disappointed...........//............but if you don't expect, you can't be let down.


After being traumatized by the 'vicious kick to the groin' that is the original ending of Mass Effect 3, I can't be disappointed by a game ending anymore, as the bar has already been set _too_ low by Casey Hudson at Bioware, for _anything_ to slither under and get to me ever again.









As for LA, although I'm in stasis at the moment in Dead City after being schtupped out of 200,000 RU when I got my gear back and am waiting for the patch to continue(start over), I know a couple people that have finished it somehow and am aware that the ending has been tampered with, so I am prepared and as I've played the original all the way through to all the possible endings, I'm fine with it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is what I got at the Wish Granter on my first playthrough because I had more than 80,000 RU on me. I was _not_ pleased but I kept at from my game save and got all the Wish Granter endings before I continued on for the real 'happy ending' outside the sarcophagus

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2010-10-1301-57-35-47.jpg.html


----------



## StrongForce

I'm just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> After being traumatized by the 'vicious kick to the groin' that is the original ending of Mass Effect 3, I can't be disappointed by a game ending anymore, as the bar has already been set _too_ low by Casey Hudson at Bioware, for _anything_ to slither under and get to me ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for LA, although I'm in stasis at the moment in Dead City after being schtupped out of 200,000 RU when I got my gear back and am waiting for the patch to continue(start over), I know a couple people that have finished it somehow and am aware that the ending has been tampered with, so I am prepared and as I've played the original all the way through to all the possible endings, I'm fine with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got at the Wish Granter on my first playthrough because I had more than 80,000 RU on me. I was _not_ pleased but I kept at from my game save and got all the Wish Granter endings before I continued on for the real 'happy ending' outside the sarcophagus
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2010-10-1301-57-35-47.jpg.html


Havent finished ME3 yet but I bought it when it was on sale and a friend spoiled to me the ending already..

All I can tell is there are different interpretations on that ending, I even read interesting stuff that I ended on (a bit randomly) on some website, then I couldn't resist reading more !







Look it up, things may not be what they look like, and I believe they already annouced they working on ME4 too so that's good

I need to finish the 2 still.. I keep jumping from games to games, different styles, that how I'am.. currently in the middle of Assassin creed 2 and the witcher 1 aswell lol


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm just
> Havent finished ME3 yet but I bought it when it was on sale and a friend spoiled to me the ending already..
> 
> All I can tell is there are different interpretations on that ending, I even read interesting stuff that I ended on (a bit randomly) on some website, then I couldn't resist reading more !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up, things may not be what they look like, and I believe they already annouced they working on ME4 too so that's good
> 
> I need to finish the 2 still.. I keep jumping from games to games, different styles, that how I'am.. currently in the middle of Assassin creed 2 and the witcher 1 aswell lol


To really experience the game as it's intended, you need to play ME 1, then carry the character file over to ME 2, play that through and then carry that file over to ME 3 and _then_ play ME 3, as it really is all one game(a trilogy), chopped up into 3 segments. This way, you will have continuity and the 'mass effect' of your choices in ME 1, will carry all the way through to ME 3.
As for the various diatribes on the internet attempting to white wash the debacle that is the original ending, there is nothing to be written that I either don't already know or am willing to believe. Here is the bottom line, as best I can explain without spoiling any details for you.....
A year before ME 3 was released, Casey Hudson made statements promising certain things about the eventual ending of Mass Effect 3. He lied about everything.
To be fair it was not all his fault, he's just the face that represents the whole situation. What I believe _actually_ happened, is that EA games wanted to show strong 4th quarter earnings on their Annual Statement at their annual shareholders meeting (this where the top executives either keep or loose their jobs every year) and pressured Bioware to get the game released in time to reflect those massive profits in the report, thus not giving them enough time to produce a game with multiple endings, that would have, as it did in ME 1 and ME 2, be a 'mass effect' of the choices made by the player through their individual playthrough. What we got was a generic 'Choice # 1, 2 or 3' ending that was easy to put together in a timely manner, yet gutted the value ('mass effect') of every decision we made during all 3 games.
No matter what you do or how you play all 3 games, whether you treat them like shooters and kill everyone and utilize no diplomacy or if you masterfully maintain a perfect balance of diplomacy and force, you will still arrive at the same 3 stock choices and there is really no excuse for that, as they did craft various endings for ME 1 and ME 2 that reflected certain choices you made and individualized the game endings much more. So it would have been possible to do the same for ME 3 except... I don't believe they had enough time to do so, so they did the best they could with the amount of time they had allotted to them by EA games.
As for all that pseudo-intellectual blather that's posted on the internet trying to rationalize and make any other sense of the ending ? _It's all crap !_ and _nothing_ is ever going to convince me otherwise. End of.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> To really experience the game as it's intended, you need to play ME 1, then carry the character file over to ME 2, play that through and then carry that file over to ME 3 and _then_ play ME 3, as it really is all one game(a trilogy), chopped up into 3 segments. This way, you will have continuity and the 'mass effect' of your choices in ME 1, will carry all the way through to ME 3.
> As for the various diatribes on the internet attempting to white wash the debacle that is the original ending, there is nothing to be written that I either don't already know or am willing to believe. Here is the bottom line, as best I can explain without spoiling any details for you.....
> A year before ME 3 was released, Casey Hudson made statements promising certain things about the eventual ending of Mass Effect 3. He lied about everything.
> To be fair it was not all his fault, he's just the face that represents the whole situation. What I believe _actually_ happened, is that EA games wanted to show strong 4th quarter earnings on their Annual Statement at their annual shareholders meeting (this where the top executives either keep or loose their jobs every year) and pressured Bioware to get the game released in time to reflect those massive profits in the report, thus not giving them enough time to produce a game with multiple endings, that would have, as it did in ME 1 and ME 2, be a 'mass effect' of the choices made by the player through their individual playthrough. What we got was a generic 'Choice # 1, 2 or 3' ending that was easy to put together in a timely manner, yet gutted the value ('mass effect') of every decision we made during all 3 games.
> No matter what you do or how you play all 3 games, whether you treat them like shooters and kill everyone and utilize no diplomacy or if you masterfully maintain a perfect balance of diplomacy and force, you will still arrive at the same 3 stock choices and there is really no excuse for that, as they did craft various endings for ME 1 and ME 2 that reflected certain choices you made and individualized the game endings much more. So it would have been possible to do the same for ME 3 except... I don't believe they had enough time to do so, so they did the best they could with the amount of time they had allotted to them by EA games.
> As for all that pseudo-intellectual blather that's posted on the internet trying to rationalize and make any other sense of the ending ? _It's all crap !_ and _nothing_ is ever going to convince me otherwise. End of.


Interesting, yea, didn't know there was only 1 ending... yea regarding that ending I will be able to judge once I finish it







.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Interesting, yea, didn't know there was only 1 ending... yea regarding that ending I will be able to judge once I finish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Spoiler alert.
Different colors.

There I ruined it for you


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Spoiler alert.
> Different colors.
> 
> There I ruined it for you


lmao..I don't think it's possible to ruin that ending anymore than it already is. That is the one thing in regards to that ending that Bioware did a very thorough job of. Ruining it. It's almost as if they all sat down at a conference table and said " What is the worst and most insulting ending we can create for this game ? " and that is what they came up with. An ending that contradicts almost everything that made Mass Effect a unique and brilliant game.
An ending that had nothing to do with the mass effect of anything.


----------



## neeeksta

Come on guys it's just the powers that be via a game, telling us we are being overseen by the the great Shepherd.


----------



## Lhotse

_I wanted blue children, damn it !_


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _I wanted blue children, damn it !_


Actually, if you wanna get all human biology on us, you should ( if you haven't already), check out the gals that do the voiceovers for Liara T'Soni and Miranda - my lizard brain says just 2 things, and both of them are 'hubba'


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Actually, if you wanna get all human biology on us, you should ( if you haven't already), check out the gals that do the voiceovers for Liara T'Soni and Miranda - my lizard brain says just 2 things, and both of them are 'hubba'


Every true Mass Effect fan already know's who Ali Hillis, Yvonne Strahovski, Jennifer Hale (Fem Shep) and Carrie-Ann Moss (Aria T'Loak) are.


----------



## neeeksta

Carrie Ann Moss ay .. hmm I see a Matrix of connections









I enjoyed them, but for some reason ( and here is this human subjective thing manifesting ) I obviously didn't become a true fan, as all I can remember is this voice saying;

"probe away" and "probe launched"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> To really experience the game as it's intended, you need to play ME 1, then carry the character file over to ME 2, play that through and then carry that file over to ME 3 and _then_ play ME 3, as it really is all one game(a trilogy), chopped up into 3 segments. This way, you will have continuity and the 'mass effect' of your choices in ME 1, will carry all the way through to ME 3.


This is correct. Mass Effect is basically one game split into three different parts.

ME3 doesn't have only one ending, but, without spoiling story details, the ending variation is primarily determined by a choice you make at the very end, and it just leads to a different ending cutscene really. With Leviathan and Extended Cut DLC (the latter is free), the ending isn't so bad. At this point most people are just upset at the lack of blue babies.









Lost Alpha's endings in Lab X2 on the other hand are cringe-worthy and beyond horrible, perhaps even demonstrating some of the worst writing you'll find in games (next to most AAA games of course). At least the holes in the Mass Effect trilogy are more or less the scale of what you find in mainstream films. LA's endings on the other hand were seemingly written by a 14 year old (excluding the untouched Wish Granter endings). dez0wave needs some writing talent. What happened to the writers who wrote SoC? If I had to guess, I'd say they're in 4A studios now (and I hope this is the case).


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> At this point most people are just upset at the lack of blue babies.


How did I not see that coming from you ? Touché !









Actually it's not just that, it's the rest of the facets as well. I believe that given the brilliant level at which the game was designed from the start, if someone played the game like an idiot and disregarded key elements of the game such as diplomacy and the gathering of strategic assets, then dare I say...the Reapers should have won and wiped everyone out.
Why not ? The game forced you to play at _that level_, almost through the entirety of all 3 games ! i.e. the Urdnot Wrex dilemma in ME 1 for example. Now _THAT_ was a decision with a _massive_ amount of 'mass effect' and it was those types of game changing choices that made this game _so extraordinary !_ Why design a revolutionary game like this at such a high level, then suddenly chuck it all out the window right at the very end ?
That EA Games 4th Quarter Earnings Statement, that's why. I can think of _nothing else_ that would compel those devs to do what they did and for Casey Hudson to issue that specific press statement in an effort to not jeopardize initial sales, other than a direct order from above.
As for the Leviathan and Extended Cut DLC, I'm still so disgusted with it all, that I can't even bring myself to play ME 3 a second time and I don't even care enough anymore to even bother. That Extended Cut is little more than cobbled-together crap, intended to stop the hemorrhaging backlash that erupted throughout the gaming industry after the initial release. We didn't get what we deserved, we never will and that's that. I applaud your willingness to be understanding about it all but that just isn't in me.
This game trilogy meant _that_ much to me.


----------



## Aparition

Lucky me never got into Mass Effect. To busy with Fallout







(not that all endings were top notch in this department either







)

I backed Wasteland 2 though, so I have that to really look forward to.


----------



## Lhotse

Back on topic.

My latest SoC mod to play while waiting for the Lost Alpha patch....

*Secret Trails 2*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0417-39-35-67_zps4fcb0f0f.png.html

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=20527&sec_id=16&offset=240

New download site

https://www.box.com/s/14w5tbrjy2pei6u4g86l
This is a link to a 2 part rar file.

"The Secret Trails 2 mod was originally released in 2011, and most recently patched by the Russian authors on Dec 28 2012. Thanks to the Stalker fans on the GSC forums we soon had a playable English language version of the 2011 release. Now thanks to Stalkerstein and Grunter-Hunter we have the most recent version available, in English.

There is a good new story in this mod, a prequel to the events in Stalker SOC. We join Strelok as he wakes up in the zone, and he begins the search for his brother. The ST2 mod continues to be one of the top ten Stalker SOC mods, by player votes, at a Russian SOC mod forum. This is an updated and revised version of the Secret Path mod, which began as an add-on mod for NS5, the New Story Plot 5 by Dan.

This new English translation is excellent. The guys put lots of work into this, and it shows.

Latest News: April 6th 2013 Secret Trails 2 English Translation v3 by Stalkerstein and Grunter-Hunter. They are distributing a complete mod Gamedata folder, with extras (a guide, map, notes, and more).
*This mod is easy to install if you are running SOC at V1.0004 WW.*"

Also, as usual, make the following line change in the 'fsgame.ltx' file. You want 2 'true' words on this line as shown below:
$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\

and this is _very_ important....
You must put -nointro on the executable's command line.
- I use: -nointro -noprefetch

(Right click on the game executable, and then click on Properties, then
at the end of the target line add a space after the last quote, and then enter -nointro, then click apply and ok.)

The opening scene and some random screenshots I got off the net.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-06-0417-42-04-13_zpsfddda874.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/ofhAhlQ_zpsdf9b0225.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...754b04c038880ea27a7f1fd_zpsfc5f85fc.jpeg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/110222140454319618_f12_2_zpscac13e17.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...f4dcd65f93dde8e07f1a3f00_zps6d73b8d4.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/x7wfbofmx2vxdlt6ekq_zpsf8db5384.jpg.html


----------



## neeeksta

NIce!! Good find Lhotse, brool story co - downloading nao








That last screenshot leads one to believe in penetration .. err that is by wimmin into the zone.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> NIce!! Good find Lhotse, brool story co - downloading nao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last screenshot leads one to believe in penetration .. err that is by wimmin into the zone.


Thanks ! just don't forget to use Patch V1.0004 WW ! It comes in the RAR file and be sure to thoroughly go through the 'Read Me' file. Lot's of helpful information, a PDF walkthrough, screenshots and a useful map.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...10f78f4c6da840c90a5a906b_zps59b78c69.jpg.html


----------



## neeeksta

heh I was just searching for it right now - I was thinking will prolly make it nicer if we use LoNeR1s texture packs / shaders?
Will have to do some experimenting


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> heh I was just searching for it right now - I was thinking will prolly make it nicer if we use LoNeR1s texture packs / shaders?
> Will have to do some experimenting


Yea, the textures could sure use _something_ ! It's pretty vanilla, even on Max settings. I'm using SweetFX as usual but it could still be improved quite a bit. Let me know what you come up with.









Edit : Found this and this at Cromm Cruac's site..

http://absolute.crommcruac.com/shadow-of-chernobyl/

"Mod tested on xRay 1.0004."


----------



## Aparition

Oh nice. thanks for the link. I remember seeing Secret Trails years and years ago but was never able to get it working.
I love how the modders keep these projects alive


----------



## Dunan

Hey has the patch for lost alpha come out yet? I only started the very first mission, but dont want to go any further as it seems like until the patch comes out, there's no point in continuing.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey has the patch for lost alpha come out yet? I only started the very first mission, but dont want to go any further as it seems like until the patch comes out, there's no point in continuing.


Nope.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey has the patch for lost alpha come out yet? I only started the very first mission, but dont want to go any further as it seems like until the patch comes out, there's no point in continuing.


install game

install patch 1.03

play..

It get a little crashy towards the end and a few in-between..but all in all playable









Be sure and save in increments..some scenarios bug randomly.


----------



## neeeksta

For the Secret Trails, I just installed PRZ and so far no problems.
But I haven't got far so I haven't got comparisons to share.
But what I have played has been a very very promising start!

Maybe when Arnie ..oops I mean boredgunner appears he may have some suggestions.


----------



## Lhotse

Downloading it now.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Downloading it now.


Hope u have decent net connection, it's quite a hefty download.









How far have you got Lhotse?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just met Vaselev and started an enormous walk / run with him to get Foresters meds



The hut at the start didn't improve with Absolute Structures, but it may be made from not normal textures?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Hope u have decent net connection, it's quite a hefty download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far have you got Lhotse?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just met Vaselev and started an enormous walk / run with him to get Foresters meds
> 
> 
> 
> The hut at the start didn't improve with Absolute Structures, but it may be made from not normal textures?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just finished killing the snorks and zombies in Yantar after escorting Vaselinev there. Picked up a ****-load of mutant parts and artifacts so far.



I didn't bother with Absolute. It seem's as though they've rebuilt a lot of the levels, added tunnels, etc. so I don't think Cromm's would work but the one you found say's it compatible with all mods.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I didn't bother with Absolute. It seem's as though they've rebuilt a lot of the levels, added tunnels, etc. so I don't think Cromm's would work but the one you found say's it compatible with all mods.


Yup well I am sure young Mr LoNeR1 is aware of Trails, so might even be worth asking him directly the best way to get it looking max sex.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was surprised how easily the monsters went down, specially the snorks, who have been a pain in previous mods.



Ed It LoNeR replied with;
Quote:


> I've not tried S.T. yet, but I did hear from some people that indeed PRZ2 + AA2's shaders make for the best build. It fits perfectly to each other making the zone a very desolate looking place.
> 
> You can ask Vandrerer to only upload the shaders, as I would love to upload them for you, but mine are edited and stuff, for (I hope) an upcoming patch for AA2, by no one other than moi ;p


OK, so a reply from Vandrerer and hairy tiz.
Quote:


> Vandrerer 35mins 23secs ago replied:
> 
> Shaders from Secret Trails are vanilla's one - just I'm using only official ENB:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod/addons/autumn-aurora-2-enb
> 
> So here you are.


----------



## opi

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!

I played CoP a year ago and beat it. I loved that game. So I Installed Misery mod.......and DAMN! This mod is amazomg, Right off the bat, "here's a crappy pistol, its countercrap the SMG and go!" The building 75yards away from your right is interesting so I take a peek. Saw 2 dudes with some awesome armor and weapons that I had to have RIGHT NOW! So I take one out using a full mag of my pistol to put him down. Looted the guy and whent looking for his friend. I go down a catwalk and into a super dark room which instantly turns light as 4 guys are mowing me down with their high powered rifles 6ft away from me. Dead.

They really revamped AI in here. These guys will nade me out of me covered areas instead of as usuall with generic games. send 1 or sometimes groups of 2 to line up to get massacred.

Just an hour in but so far this mod has impressed me.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!
> 
> I played CoP a year ago and beat it. I loved that game. So I Installed Misery mod.......and DAMN! This mod is amazomg, Right off the bat, "here's a crappy pistol, its countercrap the SMG and go!" The building 75yards away from your right is interesting so I take a peek. Saw 2 dudes with some awesome armor and weapons that I had to have RIGHT NOW! So I take one out using a full mag of my pistol to put him down. Looted the guy and whent looking for his friend. I go down a catwalk and into a super dark room which instantly turns light as 4 guys are mowing me down with their high powered rifles 6ft away from me. Dead.
> 
> They really revamped AI in here. These guys will nade me out of me covered areas instead of as usuall with generic games. send 1 or sometimes groups of 2 to line up to get massacred.
> 
> Just an hour in but so far this mod has impressed me.


A great story, thanks for sharing.
We don't like stalker here - we LOVE it!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!
> 
> I played CoP a year ago and beat it. I loved that game. So I Installed Misery mod.......and DAMN! This mod is amazomg, Right off the bat, "here's a crappy pistol, its countercrap the SMG and go!" The building 75yards away from your right is interesting so I take a peek. Saw 2 dudes with some awesome armor and weapons that I had to have RIGHT NOW! So I take one out using a full mag of my pistol to put him down. Looted the guy and whent looking for his friend. I go down a catwalk and into a super dark room which instantly turns light as 4 guys are mowing me down with their high powered rifles 6ft away from me. Dead.
> 
> They really revamped AI in here. These guys will nade me out of me covered areas instead of as usuall with generic games. send 1 or sometimes groups of 2 to line up to get massacred.
> 
> Just an hour in but so far this mod has impressed me.


http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/QERuLD0_zps86d4d276.jpg.html


----------



## neeeksta

LOL!!!! Soooo that's where it comes from! !


----------



## opi

Question, i am carrying like 82Kg of stuff in my pack. It says max 40Kg. I can still move and run. Is this normal?


----------



## StrongForce

H4x, reported.

No idea though, you got the ultimate artifact for carrying weight ?


----------



## spacin9

I want to play COP again.. that damn freezing and hitching. I have Misery installed... I guess I have to deal with it.







Where's STALKER 2 anyway?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Question, i am carrying like 82Kg of stuff in my pack. It says max 40Kg. I can still move and run. Is this normal?


If are still in Misery 2 and have purchased / found a 'camel' back or 'aluminium frames' they ramp up your max weight, and there are drugs that also do the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I want to play COP again.. that damn freezing and hitching. I have Misery installed... I guess I have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's STALKER 2 anyway?


Unless you have a computer from the plasticine period you shouldn't be getting freeze / lag that bad it's unplayable, are you using the latest patch / read up on system requirements etc?
Stalker 2 isn't going to happen, but Lost Alpha has happened but if you haven't started it yet, then wait because a major patch is incoming.


----------



## opi

Thanks. Big issue though with misery. There is alot of stutter. I've toned down settings which improves my FPS but cant shake the stutter. It happens every 5 seconds. Knocks my FPS down by 10-15 when it hits which causes the stutter. Its playable but I know its going to get unbearable later on. I read about changing alife file settings (was at 550) down. I don't know if I am adjusting the value correctly though/

This is how it was before changing:
switch_distance = 550; 600 ; 850 metres

And when lowering to 350:
switch_distance = 350 ; 600 ; 850 metres

Am I doing this right?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Thanks. Big issue though with misery. There is alot of stutter. I've toned down settings which improves my FPS but cant shake the stutter. It happens every 5 seconds. Knocks my FPS down by 10-15 when it hits which causes the stutter. Its playable but I know its going to get unbearable later on. I read about changing alife file settings (was at 550) down. I don't know if I am adjusting the value correctly though/
> 
> This is how it was before changing:
> switch_distance = 550; 600 ; 850 metres
> 
> And when lowering to 350:
> switch_distance = 350 ; 600 ; 850 metres
> 
> Am I doing this right?


I can't actually remember, to be honest, and looking at your specs, it does seem strange to be getting such stuttering - I also have a 7970, I went for max settings on everything. I am not sure if your drive is a SSD, but mine was on an SSD, and it did get some stuttering, but not spoiling it, just a minor niggle.
You haven't got AA in the Catalyst maxed out by any chance?
Stalker doesn't do AA.
Next question would be have you checked CPU RAM usage?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Thanks. Big issue though with misery. There is alot of stutter. I've toned down settings which improves my FPS but cant shake the stutter. It happens every 5 seconds. Knocks my FPS down by 10-15 when it hits which causes the stutter. Its playable but I know its going to get unbearable later on. I read about changing alife file settings (was at 550) down. I don't know if I am adjusting the value correctly though/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was before changing:
> switch_distance = 550; 600 ; 850 metres
> 
> And when lowering to 350:
> switch_distance = 350 ; 600 ; 850 metres
> 
> 
> 
> Am I doing this right?


CoP just has a lot of stutter with how the textures and such load. You can reduce the time of stutters by using an SSD or switch to DX9 Enhanced mode. DX 10 and DX 11 stutter a lot more.
Nothing you can really do about it, even my system stutters, it is just how the engine loads things.

Well... I should add my system stutters when approaching new areas, I don't continually stutter every X amount of time. If you are stuttering constantly there might be something else going on.


----------



## MaxFTW

Would like to know if anyone is playing this mod all dandy on a decent laptop as im getting one soon to replace my PC till i build up a haswell-E System :3


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Would like to know if anyone is playing this mod all dandy on a decent laptop as im getting one soon to replace my PC till i build up a haswell-E System :3


Replace ?? why would you replace your PC with a laptop lol, unless you need the laptop for moving arround or something of course.. I don't get it







.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Replace ?? why would you replace your PC with a laptop lol, unless you need the laptop for moving arround or something of course.. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Simple, Pc is getting a bit old and a few (easily fixable) issues arising, i wanted to do various things anyway like get the Xonar STX 2 and 2 MX100 512GB SSD's , new PSU ect ect... and get a smaller case than the current one i have if possible for my next build (Only case i have in mind is the FT03)

But i do need the convenience of a laptop at times, im getting the ASUS G750JM hopefully next week, i want to use it for the backlog i own and on a limited system ill definitely get through quite a few games i have not touched.

And in the mean time i can get parts i want for my new build, No idea how much DDR4 will cost will be getting Haswell-E hopefully a GTX 880 Ti if they release one and i can have all my new stuff together at that point, its a big project, the laptop will keep me going for a long time.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Would like to know if anyone is playing this mod all dandy on a decent laptop as im getting one soon to replace my PC till i build up a haswell-E System :3


G750 should be fine. A 4770 with a GTX880m will play any game out there right now.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7924/msi-gt70-review-gtx-880m-edition/3

You can play STALKER with less hardware, you just may need to lower some visual candy like God Rays and extra effects.


----------



## StrongForce

The Jm got a 860m yea, if you can go for that 880


----------



## neeeksta

Those of us that enjoyed Autumn Auroroa 2 are hopefully set to experience a totally new Stalking experience.
As mentioned by Lhotse a few posts back.
Secret Trails.
Which is given the sex up treatment by the AA2 chappy Vandrerer, and the ubiquitous Mr in-every-good-mod Stalker Cromm Cruac.


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> CoP just has a lot of stutter with how the textures and such load. You can reduce the time of stutters by using an SSD or switch to DX9 Enhanced mode. DX 10 and DX 11 stutter a lot more.
> Nothing you can really do about it, even my system stutters, it is just how the engine loads things.
> 
> Well... I should add my system stutters when approaching new areas, I don't continually stutter every X amount of time. If you are stuttering constantly there might be something else going on.


Yea I did install on my SSD. It was really strange because I reinstalled and it went away. Using near same settings (DX11 enhanced) but my FPS went from a shaky 40 to a shaky 60ish. However I did notice after an hour of gameplay my FPS went down significantly to 15-20 for no apparent reason and stayed there. Like driving a car from a nice smooth road off into the swamp. Went back to normal after restarting the game. Really strange stuff.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Yea I did install on my SSD. It was really strange because I reinstalled and it went away. Using near same settings (DX11 enhanced) but my FPS went from a shaky 40 to a shaky 60ish. However I did notice after an hour of gameplay my FPS went down significantly to 15-20 for no apparent reason and stayed there. Like driving a car from a nice smooth road off into the swamp. Went back to normal after restarting the game. Really strange stuff.


To do with RAM management in the code apparently.
Better to do a restart of the game when ya finding the FPS dropping.


----------



## neeeksta

Well, I just got the Secret Trails going with the AA2 boys treatment, and damn it looks and sounds a million bux.








They have some sort of DOF, blur effect in some way that comes on and turns off when you move, it's not totally perfect, but has incredible potential to emulate the eye.
The menu and graphics have a real Misery template like quality - the whole thing just feels like a class act so far, but I only just started so, time will tell.
I might post screenies, later, but just so recommend you install it asap!


----------



## neeeksta

Doop darp the magic bus.


Come to the friendly zone, always peaceful.


Whoa, your joking, a snork in Yantar??????


Light off, nice n dark.


Light on, lovely shiny tiles.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Doop darp the magic bus.


Dude, that look's tight. Nice find. I'll do the install tomorrow and post some shots.
Thank's again.


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Dude, that look's tight. Nice find. I'll do the install tomorrow and post some shots.
> Thank's again


My pleasure, yea, the vanilla was as fugly as a bloodsucker doing a selfy with the beautiful Leila.








I am not sure what to think with the DOF / blur effect, as I have only played for 15 mins or so.
It may be a WIP - I will ask Vandrerer where the toggle button is, as I can see a few folks will find it overkill.









edit;
From the keyboard of the V man.
_I'm not sure if it's so simple to toggle but there are two options. You can disable DOF by opening bin/enbseries.ini and changing on "false" value:

EnableDepthOfField=

or you can edit DoF parameters by yourself in real-time (just by pressing ALT+TAB after each change) by opening enbeffectprepass.fx in notepad and play with following section:

Depth of field parameters_


----------



## angrysasquatch

Any word on the LA patch? I swear BG was talking about it being a few days off a couple weeks back. Must be more bug squashing and whatever, but I just really wanna play LA


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Any word on the LA patch? I swear BG was talking about it being a few days off a couple weeks back. Must be more bug squashing and whatever, but I just really wanna play LA


They said it's in the hands of their testers now.


----------



## prongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> Well, I just got the Secret Trails going with the AA2 boys treatment, and damn it looks and sounds a million bux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have some sort of DOF, blur effect in some way that comes on and turns off when you move, it's not totally perfect, but has incredible potential to emulate the eye.
> The menu and graphics have a real Misery template like quality - the whole thing just feels like a class act so far, but I only just started so, time will tell.
> I might post screenies, later, but just so recommend you install it asap!


and how do i download it? on the AA2 moddb page the link for st2 is for a pdf file. wheres the mod st2?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> and how do i download it? on the AA2 moddb page the link for st2 is for a pdf file. wheres the mod st2?


The AA2 team i.e. Vandrerer / Cromm Cruac, has elected to use a method whereby you download a PDF which has all the links

Its a different sort of arrangement than usual but still works, the files you get are 7-Zip
Lemme know if you have problems, I just can't praise this highly enough and I have only just started.









edit; It's also quite a challenge, and be sure to read ALL FAQ's and Read Me's - and if you get that far start in Stalker difficulty because the f(*&^%g mutants just won't go down









edit again, I should point out that this is NOT a mod as such - it's a Lost Alfalfa - like, 'game' no SoC storyline at all, it's a 'before SoC, where Strelok is looking for his brudda.


----------



## thanos999

They said it's in the hands of their testers now.
i thought we the public were the testers like all the other games i bought this last year
mind you i didnt buy lost alpha so im happy to wait


----------



## General Crumples

Lost Alpha is a free standalone game you don't need to buy it.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Lost Alpha is a free standalone game you don't need to buy it.


i now that . thats why i dont mind waiting. if it was a paid for game like rome 2 which i have also got and pre ordered it and its still broken beyond repair after 12 patches


----------



## General Crumples

I can't help but feel bad for the Lost Alpha crew, The mod wasn't even ready to release but some jerk decided to leak it (though you all know this).

They decided it would be better if they released their own buggy unfinished version instead of using some jerks.


----------



## angrysasquatch

They should've done it as an episodic release instead, just the first half while they worked on the second. They must've known at that point it was pretty well unplayable (the later levels that is). It would've made people skip the leak, as it was an older build with likely more bugs and still give them time to finish things up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> They should've done it as an episodic release instead, just the first half while they worked on the second. They must've known at that point it was pretty well unplayable (the later levels that is). It would've made people skip the leak, as it was an older build with likely more bugs and still give them time to finish things up.


Wouldn't make much sense for a sandbox game, especially when you consider that the next patch will require you to start the game over again, which would mean you'd have to start from Episode 1 all over again.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wouldn't make much sense for a sandbox game, especially when you consider that the next patch will require you to start the game over again, which would mean you'd have to start from Episode 1 all over again.


This is why I didn't bother playing too far - because of the need to start over.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> This is why I didn't bother playing too far - because of the need to start over.


Me too. I went as far as Dead City, then stopped as I thought the patch would be out early the following week....that was over a month ago.
'Lost Patcha'


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wouldn't make much sense for a sandbox game, especially when you consider that the next patch will require you to start the game over again, which would mean you'd have to start from Episode 1 all over again.


Well now they're getting a rep, deserved or otherwise of releasing an unfinished buggy game. In a year or two, nobody will remember all the reasons and rationalizations, just that it was far from perfect on release. If they released it to Dead City or whatever (it was good till then, not sure about after) and made the rest of the maps unavailable, but still in the initial release then that would be perfect IMO. They're straight up with the product going out, and it's good up till the point they choose. People with adventuresome spirit change a couple lines of code and unlock the buggy rest of the game, yet it doesn't tarnish the dev's image since it was locked for a reason. Functionally it's the same as what they actually did, but it's worlds apart in terms of appearance. And let's face it, most modders are doing it in part to land jobs in video games so I'm sure image means a fair bit to them.


----------



## boredgunner

An update.
Quote:


> While we are actively working on the 2nd patch, Vincent Vega is working on the R1 (static lightning) render and new weathers for it, and for other render types too. This addon will be released sometimes after 2nd patch, it's still hard to believe R1 can look so beautiful even in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little note on 2nd patch: We are testing monster reactions at the moment, because some mob-groups, where we developed dynamic smart-terrain system wasnt reacting fine, or sometimes wasnt reacting at all to the player (mainly sarcofag level, but some other undergrounds too). Thankfully npc ai is working fine now, and the patch changes log can be found here (updating it constantly): Dezowave.com
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is my (dez) progress in testing keypoints as I wrote above: (might contain spoiler!)
> Dezowave.com (still at least 5 keypoints to check, which aren't listed in the text file yet, but I will also keep it updated)




Seems like they will be improving A-Life to some extent. So that image is DX8. I think it looks better than LA's DX10/DX10.1 render purely due to anti-aliasing which can't be used in DX10.


----------



## XKaan

Hey guys, check this out: http://areal.west-games.com/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hey guys, check this out: http://areal.west-games.com/


Oh good, should be out by 2033!


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Oh good, should be out by 2033!


Yeah, not holding my breath that's for sure!

If there was an announcement that they owned the STALKER IP and ALL Stalker 2 assets then I would get pumped.


----------



## StrongForce

Interesting.. the game will be release on Wii U also wow lol. sounds good man, I just wish they could could get that 1 million goal..but I'm affraid that's not really going to happen even in 29 days.. this needs to go viral, but yea will they even reach their 50k :S

PS : you should make a thread about it somewhere I think

And lol my new background : http://areal.west-games.com/wp-content/themes/areal_theme/media/big/media2.jpg


----------



## Valkayria

So umm..about that Lost Alpha patch. What happened to it?


----------



## neeeksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So umm..about that Lost Alpha patch. What happened to it?


Hopefully, given the time it's taking - it's gonna turn the potential of LA, into something substantial.
Not that I would know how bad it was, because I only played in for less than an hour.








Even when the patch comes out - if modders get to work it could even be epic and worth an even longer wait.


----------



## XKaan

So, the plot thickens in regards to Areal!
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/survarium-devs-acuse-aeral-devs-of-fraudulent-claim-of-being-the-developers-of-stalker-or-metro/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> So, the plot thickens in regards to Areal!
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/survarium-devs-acuse-aeral-devs-of-fraudulent-claim-of-being-the-developers-of-stalker-or-metro/


Lol... well it was bound to happen.
After watching the kickstarter I'm pretty sure there was shots of Misery game-play in there.
For $50k it really does look exactly like a scam, money grab. I'd stay far away from that title. Aside from some concept drawings there was nothing original to be seen... unless you can believe "Proprietary Engine"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> So, the plot thickens in regards to Areal!
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/survarium-devs-acuse-aeral-devs-of-fraudulent-claim-of-being-the-developers-of-stalker-or-metro/
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... well it was bound to happen.
> After watching the kickstarter I'm pretty sure there was shots of Misery game-play in there.
> For $50k it really does look exactly like a scam, money grab. I'd stay far away from that title. Aside from some concept drawings there was nothing original to be seen... unless you can believe "Proprietary Engine"
Click to expand...

I see several of the character models ripped off from STALKER series in their reward tier pictures. Some food and weapon/item models too.

It would be nice to have more offerings with the STALKER theme, maybe some day. It may not be this game, but it sounds exciting at least.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see several of the character models ripped off from STALKER series in their reward tier pictures. Some food and weapon/item models too.
> 
> It would be nice to have more offerings with the STALKER theme, maybe some day. It may not be this game, but it sounds exciting at least.


Apparently the STALKER images were created by members of Areal when they worked for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. the kickstarter video is (as far as I can tell) just S.T.A.L.K.E.R. footage. If you are going to pledge be prepared you may not see any return on that investment (only invest as much as you're willing to loose)

I'll be watching this as it develops. The biggest issue for me (concerning authenticity) of this project is Wii U support. I REALLY doubt such a project would be able to afford the added costs of Wii U development (especially when the return would be minimal - if any at all)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see several of the character models ripped off from STALKER series in their reward tier pictures. Some food and weapon/item models too.
> 
> It would be nice to have more offerings with the STALKER theme, maybe some day. It may not be this game, but it sounds exciting at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the STALKER images were created by members of Areal when they worked for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. the kickstarter video is (as far as I can tell) just S.T.A.L.K.E.R. footage. If you are going to pledge be prepared you may not see any return on that investment (only invest as much as you're willing to loose)
> 
> I'll be watching this as it develops. The biggest issue for me (concerning authenticity) of this project is Wii U support. I REALLY doubt such a project would be able to afford the added costs of Wii U development (especially when the return would be minimal - if any at all)
Click to expand...

I won't throw any money at them, but it could be cool if it pans out. Seems like they are off to a really bad start though. G.S.C. already investigating a lawsuit according to that other article.


----------



## StrongForce

Ouch.. sux! ya definately the VSS sniper is from stalker.. but if they think they drawed it it belongs to them they might be in for some trouble LOL, we'll see how this all ends..


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I won't throw any money at them, but it could be cool if it pans out. Seems like they are off to a really bad start though. G.S.C. already investigating a lawsuit according to that other article.


I'm with you there. I would love a project such as this come to fruition, but until it does they aren't getting my money


----------



## InsideJob

Added [OFFICIAL] tag to thread, honestly not sure how it hadn't already got it with how much attention this thread has had.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Added [OFFICIAL] tag to thread, honestly not sure how it hadn't already got it with how much attention this thread has had.


Awesome! Thanks!

As far as Areal... despite the video being a STALKER ad, they didn't mention anything about investors or official backing outside of the kickstarter and they give very little information. You can't make a new game on a proprietary engine on the scale of a Stalker game for $50k.
If they had said the kickstarter was to literally kickstart the funding process by using it to develop an Alpha to acquire investors to then start real development... I would consider donating... but they didn't so







which tells me it is just a scam.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> As far as Areal... despite the video being a STALKER ad, they didn't mention anything about investors or official backing outside of the kickstarter and they give very little information. You can't make a new game on a proprietary engine on the scale of a Stalker game for $50k.
> If they had said the kickstarter was to literally kickstart the funding process by using it to develop an Alpha to acquire investors to then start real development... I would consider donating... but they didn't so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which tells me it is just a scam.


They claim they invested all their savings in this project also, but I'm still curious to hear more about whether they're legit or not


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> As far as Areal... despite the video being a STALKER ad, they didn't mention anything about investors or official backing outside of the kickstarter and they give very little information. You can't make a new game on a proprietary engine on the scale of a Stalker game for $50k.
> If they had said the kickstarter was to literally kickstart the funding process by using it to develop an Alpha to acquire investors to then start real development... I would consider donating... but they didn't so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which tells me it is just a scam.


they just posted a video of their team. Ok... but I want to see actual Areal footage on an actual proprietary engine. If they are thinking they can launch by september of 2015 then they should have something to show.

So far all they do is point out that Misery is flaming them and creating multiple accounts to do so. I think that the majority of people who know are curious. Heck release a playable something which should be possible since they have apparently already developed their engine and sunk all their life savings into it.


----------



## thanos999

just started playing pribol story it must be the hardest game ive ever plaiyed keep getting 1 shot killed all the time from the first lot off bandits cant get passed cordon caus bandits 1 shot kill me and im playing on easy setting


----------



## mr soft

I´m really interested in The Seed by the Misery Devs, looks great. Suavariums also looking good.
There must be some stalker 2 assets around somewhere , I mean, wasn´t that game almost finished when they pulled it ?


----------



## Aparition

I don't believe Stalker 2 ever saw the light of day. I've only seen some alpha assets and concept drawings.

The Seed looks great







I just need a good tablet to pick it up on when it releases.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't believe Stalker 2 ever saw the light of day. I've only seen some alpha assets and concept drawings.
> 
> The Seed looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good tablet to pick it up on when it releases.


Stalker 2 was also going to use a brand new revision of the X-Ray engine for excellent fluidity and animation, sort of like Cry-Engine 2/3. And it was going to be on the Xbox360 and PS3. BTW, The creators of stalker did indeed make a build of all stalker games on the unreal engine and cryengine. Those builds were never released.


----------



## WARDOZER9

I don't suppose anyone ( BoredGunner lol ) knows how well ( if ) Misery 2.0 for CoP would run on an A64 4000+ @ 2.65ghz ( woooooooh ), 2gb DDR ( does speed really mater? ) and an AGP X1650 Pro DDR2 ( OC'd but won't matter ).

Sadly, severe depression took all of my main rig's and both of my Elite-Books capable of playing newer games at good settings so I have to make due with what I have.

I have been able to fire up CoP Complete @ 1280x1024 with the following settings:

Static lighting
4x AF, 0x AA
Detailed Textures enabled
Detail, grass and textures all at 50%
View distance at 75%

At these settings the game is a little below fluid but it is playable without being nauseatingly laggy and yes, I am one of those gamers that gets nauseous if a game has too much FPS lagg so if I can play it, it's actually playable.

I'm back at taking the hard road which means no artifact seeking or useage of any kind, I don't even sell the ones in stashes and instead put them on corpses for the NPC's to find. I also don't go after stashes, even though I know where almost all are until I have the coordinates except for the ones that are blatantly obvious as I go about missions.

I'm a huuuuuuuge fan of the STALKER series but prefer to take the hard road and have even gone so far as to play the entire story line of CoP thru with starting gear which took me the better part of about a month due to constantly dying ( BUT I DID IT! ), who knew the PMm, AK74U and Sawed off shotty were so under-powered against an EXO lol.

I would love to finally give Missery a shot but am afraid to spend 2 days downloading it ( 768k DSL ) only to find out it won't run or not worthwhile. While I don't mind sacrificing IQ as I am having to do with CoP Complete currently, I'd rather not play the game on low-medium @ 800x600 as that would completely ruin the atmosphere of the game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> I don't suppose anyone ( BoredGunner lol ) knows how well ( if ) Misery 2.0 for CoP would run on an A64 4000+ @ 2.65ghz ( woooooooh ), 2gb DDR ( does speed really mater? ) and an AGP X1650 Pro DDR2 ( OC'd but won't matter ).
> 
> Sadly, severe depression took all of my main rig's and both of my Elite-Books capable of playing newer games at good settings so I have to make due with what I have.
> 
> I have been able to fire up CoP Complete @ 1280x1024 with the following settings:
> 
> Static lighting
> 4x AF, 0x AA
> Detailed Textures enabled
> Detail, grass and textures all at 50%
> View distance at 75%
> 
> At these settings the game is a little below fluid but it is playable without being nauseatingly laggy and yes, I am one of those gamers that gets nauseous if a game has too much FPS lagg so if I can play it, it's actually playable.
> 
> I'm back at taking the hard road which means no artifact seeking or useage of any kind, I don't even sell the ones in stashes and instead put them on corpses for the NPC's to find. I also don't go after stashes, even though I know where almost all are until I have the coordinates except for the ones that are blatantly obvious as I go about missions.
> 
> I'm a huuuuuuuge fan of the STALKER series but prefer to take the hard road and have even gone so far as to play the entire story line of CoP thru with starting gear which took me the better part of about a month due to constantly dying ( BUT I DID IT! ), who knew the PMm, AK74U and Sawed off shotty were so under-powered against an EXO lol.
> 
> I would love to finally give Missery a shot but am afraid to spend 2 days downloading it ( 768k DSL ) only to find out it won't run or not worthwhile. While I don't mind sacrificing IQ as I am having to do with CoP Complete currently, I'd rather not play the game on low-medium @ 800x600 as that would completely ruin the atmosphere of the game.


If you can run CoP Complete at those settings, then you should be able to run Misery 2 on slightly lower settings to get roughly the same performance. I think you would be more or less on medium settings though on static lighting.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Stalker 2 was also going to use a brand new revision of the X-Ray engine for excellent fluidity and animation, sort of like Cry-Engine 2/3. And it was going to be on the Xbox360 and PS3. *BTW, The creators of stalker did indeed make a build of all stalker games on the unreal engine and cryengine. Those builds were never released*.


Is there any media/screenshots/footage of those builds on Unreal Engine / CryEngine? Would love view some of that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Is there any media/screenshots/footage of those builds on Unreal Engine / CryEngine? Would love view some of that.


http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/8993/article/mind-blown-16-games-in-a-different-graphics-engine/#p10


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/8993/article/mind-blown-16-games-in-a-different-graphics-engine/#p10


The creators made that? I thought it was just a mod...

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/07/modders-recreating-stalker-in-cryengine-2/


----------



## prescotter

Lol thats a mod project not by the Original developers.

Haha i was allready thinking...









Think that was the Cryzone mod


----------



## StrongForce

With cryengine now on steam for 10$ per month the old stalkers devs should be able to afford it though







come on stalker 2 on cryengine 3 ftw !


----------



## WARDOZER9

Uhm, wholly crap. I'm in Pripyat in CoP @[email protected] I was waiting for Miserry 2.0 to download ( about 2hrs remaining ) and decided to just say F it and try a run thru with starting gear, no upgrades and just repairs to see how far I'd get with the sunrise suit, AK-74U and PMm ( which I honestly only had to use 4 times when it was too slow to reload my AK to kill mutants ).

Now, I did have to do a little gun running in Yantar to get the funds for the seva to get thru the underpass but even on Master difficulty, I got thru the Fn underpass with an AK74U and am about to find out, I think, that this game really is, seriously too damned easy even on the highest difficulty.

I think the reason I had so many troubles getting through last year was I was trying to do all the side missions which actually pit you against far more and harder enemies than the story line does.

This is sad on so many levels and has now officially ruined the vanilla game for me now that I know there is no real reason to use upgraded armor/weapons except to turn the game into a giant seal clubbing match.

Heck, the underpass was easier than getting outta that damned room after finding the underpass documents leading to being boxed in with merc's on each end of the hallway with firepower and armor far outclassing my starting gear.

As much replaybility as this game has to me, this game would seriously benefit from the key quest items changing locations and even sometimes ending up in the hands of random stalkers who might find them on their travels forcing you to have to interact with random stalkers to find them. Also changing what types of mutants are where would be nice because I hate knowing I can run into an area that will ONLY have flesh only to be surprised by a controller and a pack of pseudo dogs.

Honestly, I also preferred the stance of Bandits in SoC being 100% hostile to the player to make the game more interesting from a combat perspective because I hate only having to worry about Zombies who'm I can run up behind and knife a pack of 3 before they even known I'm there.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Got Misery 2.0 installed only to notice 2.1 is the current version so here goes another 2 days of downloading -.-

Anyhoo, anyone got a link to a detailed guide to this item repair, food cooking crap? I have all these items that say they cn be used for repairs but no fn clue how to use them.

Another issue I'm having is I cannot read many item descriptions from traders as when I hover the mouse over the item, like 80% of the description is hidden beyond the left side of the screen. I'm playing the game at 1280x1024 with FoV set to 75 and this is the most annoying thing that's pissin me off to no end as after 2 hours in, I have enough to buy my first piece of decent gear but can't read descriptions or see all stats to buy the right one.

I also noticed that I need to find an upgrade over this X1650 AGP card because the game isn't pretty at the settings which are barely playable and the game already is starting to look like crap as I put grass density at 0%, disabled AF, put texture and object detail to 25% and the game still stutters like Stuttering John when he's had no sleep, too much caffeine and is being berated by Howard Stern.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Anyhoo, anyone got a link to a detailed guide to this item repair, food cooking crap? I have all these items that say they cn be used for repairs but no fn clue how to use them.


Repairing items requires a repair kit that's compatible with the item (reading the description will let you know if it is), and raw material used for the actual repairs. Once you have it all, just use the repair kit which will open a menu. You will see two sets of items listed: items that can be repaired, and the raw materials used to repair them.

I never actually cooked any food in the game, but I'm guessing it just requires a cooking kit, gas, and raw meat. Once you have it all, right click the cooking kit and select Use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Another issue I'm having is I cannot read many item descriptions from traders as when I hover the mouse over the item, like 80% of the description is hidden beyond the left side of the screen. I'm playing the game at 1280x1024 with FoV set to 75 and this is the most annoying thing that's pissin me off to no end as after 2 hours in, I have enough to buy my first piece of decent gear but can't read descriptions or see all stats to buy the right one.


I guess it's a resolution issue. I don't have this problem, though I use 67.5 FOV at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, got the majority of stuttering to go away by dropping view distance one more notch and now it's playable for more than 30 minutes without inducing nausea.

Found out cooking isn't available in the 2.0 I accidentally wasted 2 days downloading, only in 2.1+

As far as the mod in general though, blood suckers killed me ( about 5 times in the last few hrs ), dog ( not plural ) killed me, flesh killed me, bandit killed me, merc's killed me before I saw them ( grenade launcher ), stalker killed me while shooting a flesh that ran over the hill I was going up so I guess that's a joint effort, fire, chem and elec anomaly 1 hit me, got caught in emission cause I found out, you can't run as far as you could normally so that killed me. Haven't died of starvation yet but quickly learned not to use mutant food as the radiation almost killed me. Basically, if it's in the mod, good chance it's gonna kill you a few times.

While I am enjoying this immensely, the learning curve coming from vanilla and complete is very, very steep. Actually having to run a few dozen feet and either stop altogether and survey the path ahead or in a field at least walk while zooming with weapon to scan before I start running again. Each time I die I move a little more carefully just like an actual person would have to do in real life in this kind of situation so that's actually pleasant and a drastic change from the run into an army of 30 and kill them with a knife approach of pretty much every other game in existence.

Tomorrow when 2.1.1 is finished downloading I'll be able to cook though I'm having a hard time justifying the repair feature as it's often cheaper to pay for repairs than to buy a repair kit and use multiple items for a repair when the value of selling said items often outweighs the cost of paid repairs, at least for me thus far with low level weaponry/armor. The only exception was a sniper rifle I found that was about 50,000ru to buy but I was able to fix it from about 48% using the 5k repair kit and various other items as the repair cost would have been about 40,000 but I assume that's not the norm in this mod. That repair kit just got the weapon to reliably functional status though, gonna take a few more to get it to 90+ percent.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, all the crap people talk about Complete for CoP being unstable, in the last 6 hours of playing Misery 2.0, I've had to relaunch the game about 3 or 4 times an hour from all the CTD's and have now uninstalled the mod. This, is what you call a deal breaker. At first I thought it might be setting somewhere so I uninstalled, deleted the stalker folder in my documents. re-installed, started the game over ( which I did not like ) but that fixed nothing, this is now the most unstable mod for any game I have ever had the misfortune of playing.

I will try 2.1.1 and see if the CTD's stop but if they don't I'm just gonna call it quits on STALKER as a whole. Beat each game a buncha times with nd without mod's and while I was enjoying the difficulty of Misery, the CTD's ruin EVERYTHING the mod HAD going for it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, all the crap people talk about Complete for CoP being unstable, in the last 6 hours of playing Misery 2.0, I've had to relaunch the game about 3 or 4 times an hour from all the CTD's and have now uninstalled the mod. This, is what you call a deal breaker. At first I thought it might be setting somewhere so I uninstalled, deleted the stalker folder in my documents. re-installed, started the game over ( which I did not like ) but that fixed nothing, this is now the most unstable mod for any game I have ever had the misfortune of playing.
> 
> I will try 2.1.1 and see if the CTD's stop but if they don't I'm just gonna call it quits on STALKER as a whole. Beat each game a buncha times with nd without mod's and while I was enjoying the difficulty of Misery, the CTD's ruin EVERYTHING the mod HAD going for it.


Just keep in mind Misery is largely an atmosphere difficulty mod, meaning the mod team significantly upped the processing and GPU load compared to Vanilla. If you are barely running it on all low settings you may just not have the hardware to run the mod.

I've run version 2.1.1 for hours without issue so hopefully it turns out better for you to.
As for cooking... it is a nice feature but I found it useless. Costs too much to support and you have to manage radiation. I never seemed to run out of normal food.

The repair system and item system is actually very simple if you just look at it as numbers. There are ton of items but many of them do the same thing or are optional. If you look at it as % it should be easier. Such as a pistol repair kit for %80 weapons provides %10 condition + (x) item adds %5 = a weapon at %80 condition would then be %95 after repairing. Most looted items are just support items to provide extra condition with repair kits.

Once you get an item into the %90 you can use Glue and Oils to maintain the weapons so you don't have to use expensive repair kits so often. Try to focus on 1 or 2 guns or else it gets difficult keeping a gun in good condition.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, all the crap people talk about Complete for CoP being unstable, in the last 6 hours of playing Misery 2.0, I've had to relaunch the game about 3 or 4 times an hour from all the CTD's and have now uninstalled the mod. This, is what you call a deal breaker. At first I thought it might be setting somewhere so I uninstalled, deleted the stalker folder in my documents. re-installed, started the game over ( which I did not like ) but that fixed nothing, this is now the most unstable mod for any game I have ever had the misfortune of playing.
> 
> I will try 2.1.1 and see if the CTD's stop but if they don't I'm just gonna call it quits on STALKER as a whole. Beat each game a buncha times with nd without mod's and while I was enjoying the difficulty of Misery, the CTD's ruin EVERYTHING the mod HAD going for it.


Misery 2.0 is super unstable. The latest version however is very stable.


----------



## WARDOZER9

2.1.1 just finished so I will install it in the morning. Hopefully my save loads cause id hate to lose the roughly 6 hours it took me to get a sunrise suit and svt-40 modern with nv acog.

After I finally got the handle of having to actually hunt my enemies and knowing where all of them were and possible routes to me I actually started living way longer. So far I can usually complete a given task with 3 bandages and 1 med kit about 60 sniper rounds and 20 buckshot rounds. Course that goes for gun runs too. Still not having much luck even getting to artifacts so that source of income isn't an option yet.

Really hoping the ctd's stop with 2.1.1 cause I really want to enjoy this mod so bad.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> 2.1.1 just finished so I will install it in the morning. Hopefully my save loads cause id hate to lose the roughly 6 hours it took me to get a sunrise suit and svt-40 modern with nv acog.
> 
> After I finally got the handle of having to actually hunt my enemies and knowing where all of them were and possible routes to me I actually started living way longer. So far I can usually complete a given task with 3 bandages and 1 med kit about 60 sniper rounds and 20 buckshot rounds. Course that goes for gun runs too. Still not having much luck even getting to artifacts so that source of income isn't an option yet.
> 
> Really hoping the ctd's stop with 2.1.1 cause I really want to enjoy this mod so bad.


I never had any CTDs with 2.1, which is the version before 2.1.1. I don't think 2.1.1 introduced any bugs.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, got 2.1 installed and while it appears to be far more stable and definitely plays better ( less stutter ) than 2.0 did, I am faced with a new annoyance. Nothing that gradually removes radiation ( artifact container which did this was was replaced by lead container that doesn't ) and a non removable inventory item weighing .26kg called the artifact handling tool which is my biggest issue. Why make something you cannot remove from your inventory so fn heavy?

On a similar note, does anyone know what to change to make the artifact handling tool and USS identification card removable from my inventory so I can store them? I hate being forced to carry stuff that has weight cause with all this mod has done veering towards reality, that above all makes 0 sense. What, is the tool and identification card stitched to my heart and removing them would rip my heart open causing instant death thru blood loss? I mean FN SERIOUSLY?! What possible reason could there be for not being able to remove EVERY single item if even only for storage?

I am going to check out the item files and hope there is a way to make a simple edit to be able to store the artifact handling tool or else I'll be forced to edit the files for every main weapon I use and reduce it's weight by .265kg to offset these ludicrous forced items and their weight.

Does anyone know how to disable head bob? It's slightly annoying/nauseating which is why I always disable it. I don't know why anyone think's head bob as used in games resembles reality for anyone but a drunk. Unless you actually waddle when you walk/run, our brains filter out almost all sway when focused on an object to the point where no actual human will notice any amount of head bob when walking/running. I swear, the level of head bob used in games make me wonder if the dev's really sway that much where their head actually moves 6 - 8 inches to each side as they walk.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, got 2.1 installed and while it appears to be far more stable and definitely plays better ( less stutter ) than 2.0 did, I am faced with a new annoyance. Nothing that gradually removes radiation ( artifact container which did this was was replaced by lead container that doesn't ) and a non removable inventory item weighing .26kg called the artifact handling tool which is my biggest issue. Why make something you cannot remove from your inventory so fn heavy?
> 
> On a similar note, does anyone know what to change to make the artifact handling tool and USS identification card removable from my inventory so I can store them? I hate being forced to carry stuff that has weight cause with all this mod has done veering towards reality, that above all makes 0 sense. What, is the tool and identification card stitched to my heart and removing them would rip my heart open causing instant death thru blood loss? I mean FN SERIOUSLY?! What possible reason could there be for not being able to remove EVERY single item if even only for storage?
> 
> I am going to check out the item files and hope there is a way to make a simple edit to be able to store the artifact handling tool or else I'll be forced to edit the files for every main weapon I use and reduce it's weight by .265kg to offset these ludicrous forced items and their weight.
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable head bob? It's slightly annoying/nauseating which is why I always disable it. I don't know why anyone think's head bob as used in games resembles reality for anyone but a drunk. Unless you actually waddle when you walk/run, our brains filter out almost all sway when focused on an object to the point where no actual human will notice any amount of head bob when walking/running. I swear, the level of head bob used in games make me wonder if the dev's really sway that much where their head actually moves 6 - 8 inches to each side as they walk.


I forgot how to make items permanent or not, though changing the weight is an easy workaround like you said. As for headbob, that is controlled in gamedata\configs\misc\effectors.ltx


----------



## WARDOZER9

Decided to take the .265kg off of the flashlight since it's one thing I plan to always have on hand. I just wish they would have made the USS card and artifact tool removable seeing as the USS card is nothing more than a reminder of class stats and the artifact tool is only handy if you plan on going artifact hunting which is a point I am not to yet.

I am happy that the whole day I have only had 2 CTD's but have yet to try the AI switch reduction fix because I like being able to be engaged by the enemy until I am literally out of sight.

It took some getting used to and I am still trying to weed out the supportive items I won't use but I've found the best supportive item for a repair to be a lower grade weapon identical to the one you are repairing as it provides a 20+ % boost to the repair versus +10% of an actual high end supportive item.

After this whole day my current gear is still the starting armor as I've been toying weapons ( quite expensively mind you ) and am settling on the AS-12, ordered a sniper which I suspect will be the Tide from Nimble and that chincey little 9x18mm high capacity automatic pistol found early in the game as ammunition for it is plentiful and TBH with the AP rounds and +P+ rounds, it's good enough for me, for now. I will buy the Sunrise suite and with the weight reduction upgrade I think it's about all a sniper should need.

I haven't even gotten around to my first chopper yet but have finished side quests that don't involve me going near anomaly fields as they still scare me a bit.

All in all, now that the mod is finally stable I'm enjoying it quite a bit.

One thing I am still trying to figure out is the validity of all the various belt attachments and so far am only using a CamelBak and 2x aluminum frames for increased carry weight and stamina but I did find a nice one for greatly boosting elec resistance.

Anyone have a good recommendation for a light sniper setup that allows prolonged sprinting? Are there any heavier armors than the Sunrise that will still allow this?


----------



## XKaan

For those of you somewhat interested in Survarium -

I got into the beta a a few months ago when it launched, and didn't play much. The game was rough as heck, so I figured I would come back to it.

I just played a marathon session and I must say it's impressive how far the game has come just in a few months.

First off, the game is gorgeous - really impressive visuals in my opinion. The gun play is unforgiving but fun, and there's a lot of weapons.

Still, although I was having fun all I could think to myself the whole time was "man, I wish this was a huge story-driven single player game"

They are supposed to launch free play at the end of the year, so we will see how it turns out. I'd love a single player campaign built on this engine. Again, these guys have done a LOT of work in just a few months - the game has potential!


----------



## WARDOZER9

Looks beautiful, sadly I won't be able to play it. Plus as you said, no SP campaign mode which is a turnoff for me as my online FPS days are done.


----------



## thanos999

im the same played it when i got beta access a few mounths ago has potentiall but at the time it was a lot like cod


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> For those of you somewhat interested in Survarium -
> 
> I got into the beta a a few months ago when it launched, and didn't play much. The game was rough as heck, so I figured I would come back to it.
> 
> I just played a marathon session and I must say it's impressive how far the game has come just in a few months.
> 
> First off, the game is gorgeous - really impressive visuals in my opinion. The gun play is unforgiving but fun, and there's a lot of weapons.
> 
> Still, although I was having fun all I could think to myself the whole time was "man, I wish this was a huge story-driven single player game"
> 
> They are supposed to launch free play at the end of the year, so we will see how it turns out. I'd love a single player campaign built on this engine. Again, these guys have done a LOT of work in just a few months - the game has potential!


I got into the beta a while ago, and it was pretty laggy (RU servers only) and pretty bad in performance (no SLI support, insane GPU usage for no reason). Has it really improved that much?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I got into the beta a while ago, and it was pretty laggy (RU servers only) and pretty bad in performance (no SLI support, insane GPU usage for no reason). Has it really improved that much?


Compared to 3 months ago you can def see\feel a huge improvement. However, RU servers only still cause lag issues but I was speaking more about the visuals, interface, hardly any crashes etc.

They did just announce that they are working on getting some servers up in North America, as well as looking for a company to publish the game here also.

By the end of this year the single player game type will also be in beta.


----------



## General Crumples

My friend is in the Survarium beta and he says it feels like Combat Arms but thinks that once they add the open-world it will be much better


----------



## Lhotse

dez0 on the ending of LA:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



dezodordezodor 1hour 40mins ago replied: New Comment
no illuminati at all in the game, if you finish it, and get the bad ending you will see explanation. but in short, its the same as soc had, just has a different approach. dont see much difference in noosphere vs. some bad scientists.


----------



## General Crumples

I never really felt like any of the STALKERS had very great plots, the backstory and lore of the Zone is much more interesting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Call Of Pripyat had a boring story, that can be summed up "GET TO THE CHOPPA'S". SHOC was sort of interesting but it was hard to follow and the twist was kind of weak. I haven't really looked into Clear Sky but the ending was creepy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> I never really felt like any of the STALKERS had very great plots, the backstory and lore of the Zone is much more interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Call Of Pripyat had a boring story, that can be summed up "GET TO THE CHOPPA'S". SHOC was sort of interesting but it was hard to follow and the twist was kind of weak. I haven't really looked into Clear Sky but the ending was creepy.


Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat are rather shallow games, especially the latter. SoC had solid writing though it was hard to follow due to how rushed the game was. LA was seemingly written by... well I'll just say it had no writing talent behind it and it shows.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat are rather shallow games, especially the latter. SoC had solid writing though it was hard to follow due to how rushed the game was. LA was seemingly written by... well I'll just say it had no writing talent behind it and it shows.


Yeah, but CoP is still an excellent game, all of the gameplay, sidequests, immersion, is where the game shines.

Clear Sky you can only love if you love the other two, with some mods it also becomes pretty damn good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Yeah, but CoP is still an excellent game, all of the gameplay, sidequests, immersion, is where the game shines.
> 
> Clear Sky you can only love if you love the other two, with some mods it also becomes pretty damn good.


For sure, CoP with Misery 2 is one of the best shooter/survival games money can buy. Clear Sky should be enjoyable for most people on a first playthrough, especially with mods. Both SoC and CS have far more potential compared to what they actually offer.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For sure, CoP with Misery 2 is one of the best shooter/survival games money can buy. Clear Sky should be enjoyable for most people on a first playthrough, especially with mods. Both SoC and CS have far more potential compared to what they actually offer.


Yes, I like Miserys features but I end up hating it because I hate the realism and makes me rage and hate the game (but that's just me)

I enjoy Arsenal Mod + AtmosFear 3 or Swartz Mod + AtmosFear 3.

For SHOC I've been wanting to try Stalkersoup but I can't get it to work w/o crashing.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, I'm about to bid farewell to Misery for good unless someone knows how to stop the CTD when trying to move from Yanov to Zaton. I tried the re-installing the mod fix, I tried the reducing the AI switch to 10 then back to the 250 I had it at and I tried loading an older save ( which cost me an hour of gameplay ) and I cannot get back to Zaton.

I think I know why it's called Misery because you will never get it to run as stable as any other mod making you miserable to the point of uninstall.

I looked forward to this bugfest, I wanted to enjoy it but alas, the CTD's are just proving to be too much to be outweighed by any aspect of the game.

At this point if I try the game again it will be with a trainer, infinite health, weight and full weapon health until I get to where I am though I will be there with a few hundred k and I just don't give a crap because this mod is crap.

They should have spent way less time trying to "balance" the mod and a lot more time trying to fix the damned thing. The next patch should leave every single item alone and focus 100% on making the mod playable.


----------



## Lhotse

Latest Lost Alpha patch news from Dez0 :

dezodor
level designer
(Resident)

Message edited by:
dezodor
07/06/2014 18:25:49

_"Messages: 3699 1.3002 will be cumulative! the size of installer will be 510mbyte (which will install nearly 2.3gb content). It will wipe the gamedata and bins directory from the game, so if you modded something make sure you make a backup of it before you install the patch over.

From now we will store the scripts and configs too in database files, which will make it easier for modders to manage the files. And it will be easier for players too, since they will only need to delete gamedata folder, if they want to remove a mod."_

_Supposedly_...it's going to be released next week. We'll see.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Latest Lost Alpha patch news from Dez0 :
> 
> dezodor
> level designer
> (Resident)
> 
> Message edited by:
> dezodor
> 07/06/2014 18:25:49
> 
> _"Messages: 3699 1.3002 will be cumulative! the size of installer will be 510mbyte (which will install nearly 2.3gb content). It will wipe the gamedata and bins directory from the game, so if you modded something make sure you make a backup of it before you install the patch over.
> 
> From now we will store the scripts and configs too in database files, which will make it easier for modders to manage the files. And it will be easier for players too, since they will only need to delete gamedata folder, if they want to remove a mod."_
> 
> _Supposedly_...it's going to be released next week. We'll see.


This will require a new game to be started right?


----------



## WARDOZER9

I just uninstalled cop altogether, tired of messing with it and just need a break. Going to go back to SoC and finish lost alpha.

I really liked the gameplay mechanics of CoP but the vanilla game is too easy, complete while making the game look better made the game a tad easie and misery for me at least, is broken beyond playability.

I never cared for the faction maintainance required in cS which is why I have only beat that one once but I have over a dozen playthroughs in SoC and almost as many in CoP.

If it weren't for my slow net access I could mess with more mods but sadlyit takes about a day to dl a 1gb mod making it too much to keep switching mods only for CTD's to run rampant.

Anyone have any suggestions for good CS mods? Also, is there anything for cop that simply adds difficulty? I am looking at the suggestion byC rumples on themod mix he suggested and may try that depending on the total size as I already have to re download LA for SoC.

Should I wait for this new release of LA, will it be worthwhile or just go for the current release do you think?


----------



## nleksan

WARDOZER - I have done quite a bit of tweaking with Misery 2.1 to make it ever so slightly more to my personal tastes, and I'd be happy to share the modified .ini files with you. The biggest focus by far was on increasing the realism of the firearm performance while still trying to increase the dynamism of combat that is part of what makes the STALKER series so great. Pretty much every single item has been tweaked, from armor to artifacts to the random "sell-only" junk stuff, with the "low"/"mid" range repair kits/gun oils being usable at lower levels of degradation. Artifacts are of a value completely inline with their scarcity, but to counter the financial windfall possibility, the stats have been buffed up immensely...

Anyway, happy to share if you'd like to give "my" setup a go....


----------



## WARDOZER9

As tempting as that would be, I can't get the game to run a day without 2 CTD's at least and I lost about 2 days of gameplay to a CTD that has me stuck in Yanov.

I would love to love Misery but its not stable for me. I have tried the available fixes that I could find and I don't feel like uninstalling and reinstalling the mod and starting a new game every day or 2.

If your modified ini boosted stability, I'm all for it but at this point, that's my problem. It could be this ancient pc but that wasn't a problem for vanilla CoP or CoP complete where I didn't have a single issue leading me to believe the mod isn't as stable as others and I just don't have the money for a newer anything just to be able to run one game, even if it is the only one I play often.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> This will require a new game to be started right?


Yes, it will require starting a new game but the patch will fix so many issue's, especially towards the end of the game in the sarcophagus, as well as throughout the rest, that it's well worth restarting a new game. I played as far as Dead City and stopped soon after the game was released, so it's not so bad for me but I've been anxious to restart and play all the way through finally, which you can still do without the patch but not without having to avoid certain things and having a lot of bug-related problems. It's a _huge_ patch (2.3 gb) that they've been working on for about 2 months, so it's going to fix a lot of things.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Don't see anyone talking about this Kickstarter or a thread on it. Just saw this when I was looking at the news on the STALKER Steam page.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1577656602/areal


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Don't see anyone talking about this Kickstarter or a thread on it. Just saw this when I was looking at the news on the STALKER Steam page.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1577656602/areal


I mentioned this a few pages back - it's a shady Kickstarter and it has been proven a lot fo the artwork is just assets from the Unity engine, when they claim to be building their own.

More info came to light on this yesterday - apparently the 50k kickstarter is just a way to prove to investors that there is interest in the game. In other words, NOTHING exists yet.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I mentioned this a few pages back - it's a shady Kickstarter and it has been proven a lot fo the artwork is just assets from the Unity engine, when they claim to be building their own.
> 
> More info came to light on this yesterday - apparently the 50k kickstarter is just a way to prove to investors that there is interest in the game. In other words, NOTHING exists yet.


So much for them pouring all their money into the project then. The project should die, they were not honest about why they needed the kickstarter and the fact that they really don't have anything just brings up so many red flags from an investment point of view.

I'd love to see a new game but it is impossible to want to fund this kickstarter.


----------



## XKaan

AND the plot thickens even more!!!!!!

http://www.pcgamesn.com/stalker-and-survarium-veteran-now-producer-controversial-areal-project

I have to be honest, I REALLY want this project to be legit and come to fruition - I just wish these guys had some kind of actual game assets, tech demo of their in-house engine etc. ANYTHING would suffice.

Because at the end of the day, all I want is a STALKER successor!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I mentioned this a few pages back - it's a shady Kickstarter and it has been proven a lot fo the artwork is just assets from the Unity engine, when they claim to be building their own.
> 
> More info came to light on this yesterday - apparently the 50k kickstarter is just a way to prove to investors that there is interest in the game. In other words, NOTHING exists yet.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for them pouring all their money into the project then. The project should die, they were not honest about why they needed the kickstarter and the fact that they really don't have anything just brings up so many red flags from an investment point of view.
> 
> I'd love to see a new game but it is impossible to want to fund this kickstarter.
Click to expand...

I was reading some of the comments on their KS page today, people are actively trying to persuade people to pull their backing. I guess a lot of dishonesty came to light which makes them look very untrustworthy.

We really need to see an idea like theirs come to reality, but it doesn't look like they will be the guys to do it, at least not for a while if ever.


----------



## Cybernaton

I am currently playing Clear Sky on Stalker complete and shaders max mods. I found out that Antialiasing is behind the performance issues, so I tried using injectors such as SMAA and SweetFX. I am trying to get it to work for hours but it either crashes on loading or launching. I also tried messing with Nvidia inspector and control panel, but they don't do a damn thing since I am running the game on maxed settings DX10.

I tried SweetFX with configuration and the old inject SMAA; I get the same bullcrap. This is the bug report from the Xray engine:

xrengine.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin\xrCore.dll" at 0023:1001B944, xrDebug::backend()+164 byte(s)
EAX=12085368 EBX=00000000 ECX=12085370 EDX=12085453
ESI=100486E0 EDI=100486E0 FLG=00200216
EBP=0018D214 ESP=0018C208 EIP=1001B944
CS=0023 DS=002B SS=002B ES=002B FS=0053 GS=002B

=::=::\
=C:=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\Cybernaton\AppData\Roaming
CDKEY=UCQX-GQ9H-P9EZ-GNLG
CDKEY_HASHPART0=UCQX-GQ9H-P9EZ-GNLG
CDKEY_PART0=UCQX
CDKEY_PART1=GQ9H
CDKEY_PART2=P9EZ
CDKEY_PART3=GNLG
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMMON_MYDOCS=C:\Users\Public\Documents
COMPUTERNAME=COMPUTER
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\Cybernaton
HTML_OFFLINE_DIR=steam\cached\offline_english.html
INSTALLDIR=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\Cybernaton\AppData\Local
LOCAL_APPDATA=C:\Users\Cybernaton\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\COMPUTER
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=8
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.1\Windows Performance Toolkit\
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_ARCHITEW6432=AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=3c03
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432=C:\Program Files
PSModulePath=C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public
ROOTDRIVE=C
SDL_GAMECONTROLLERCONFIG=
03000000DE2800000111000001010000, WIRED CONTROLLER, a:b4, b : b5, back : b14, dpdown : b11, dpleft : b9, dpright : b10, dpup : b8, guide : b20, leftshoulder : b0, leftstick : b2, lefttrigger : b12, leftx : a0, lefty : a1, rightshoulder : b1, rightstick : b3, righttrigger : b13, rightx : a2, righty : a3, start : b15, x : b6, y : b7,

SESSIONNAME=Console
SteamAppId=20510
SteamAppUser=cybernatonevolution
SteamGameId=20510
STEAMID=76561198127064019
SteamLauncherUI=
SteamNoOverlayUI=0
SteamPath=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
SteamStreaming=
SteamStreamingHardwareEncoding=
SteamStreamingMaximumResolution=
SteamTenfoot=0
SteamUser=cybernatonevolution
suppress_restart=1
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=C:\Users\CYBERN~1\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP=C:\Users\CYBERN~1\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN=COMPUTER
USERDOMAIN_ROAMINGPROFILE=COMPUTER
USERNAME=Cybernaton
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\Cybernaton
USER_MYDOCS=C:\Users\Cybernaton\Documents
ValvePlatformMutex=c:/program files (x86)/steam/steam.exe
VR_OVERRIDE=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\SteamVR
windir=C:\Windows


----------



## nleksan

ITS HERE

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v13002-patch


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> ITS HERE
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v13002-patch


HOORAY!


----------



## boredgunner

I have some work to do.


----------



## thanos999

great just started downloading it


----------



## Lhotse

At the expense of embarrassing myself, since I installed the new patch, I can't seem to find the 'Lost Alpha\gamedata\config' file anywhere.
Is it permanently removed now and if so, how do we modify the game ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> At the expense of embarrassing myself, since I installed the new patch, I can't seem to find the 'Lost Alpha\gamedata\config' file anywhere.
> Is it permanently removed now and if so, how do we modify the game ?


They made it so the installer deletes the gamedata to avoid mod incompatibility. To mod the game, you just have to use one of the many S.T.A.L.K.E.R. DB file extractors that can be found around the web, and use it to extract the gamedata.db files which are located in the Lost Alpha folder. This will extract the config folder as well as all the others. So you just have to make a new gamedata folder in your LA directory, and drag the extracted folders into it.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They made it so the installer deletes the gamedata to avoid mod incompatibility. To mod the game, you just have to use one of the many S.T.A.L.K.E.R. DB file extractors that can be found around the web, and use it to extract the gamedata.db files which are located in the Lost Alpha folder. This will extract the config folder as well as all the others. So you just have to make a new gamedata folder in your LA directory, and drag the extracted folders into it.


Thanks !









In case anyone else is looking for one, I found this on Filefront.

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Database_Extractor;77831


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone else is looking for one, I found this on Filefront.
> 
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Database_Extractor;77831


Cheers, ya in the pre-patch notes the mentioned the move to a database file to reduce problems with custom mods. Much cleaner and easier to apply mods now.


----------



## XKaan

Awesome. I only played just so far since I didn't want to have to go through the whole game again.

Weekend confirmed!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Awesome. I only played just so far since I didn't want to have to go through the whole game again.
> 
> Weekend confirmed!


So it's confirmed the new patch is out?


----------



## Valkayria

Patch? Out?!


----------



## Cybernaton

Shaders max mod doesn't work with SweetFX or any kind of SMAA/FXAA injections due to shader incompatibility problems.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybernaton*
> 
> Shaders max mod doesn't work with SweetFX or any kind of SMAA/FXAA injections due to shader incompatibility problems.


Figures. The real tragedy however is the visual artifacts some people get when forcing supersampling.


----------



## Cybernaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Figures. The real tragedy however is the visual artifacts some people get when forcing supersampling.


Antialiasing in Clear Sky is the real tragedy. People don't realize that it decreases the framerate down from 140+ to 50 and below. Seriously, and that is on a maxed out Clear sky with everything on except AA. Here is where SMAA injections are necessary; they just lack support and attention from the community, particularly the modding one.

Stalker complete should have used the gods ray mod and SMAA injection for the most optimized graphics settings. Personally, I would rather see jaggies and transparency on edges (or use 2x AA) than play on laggy 50FPS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybernaton*
> 
> Antialiasing in Clear Sky is the real tragedy. People don't realize that it decreases the framerate down from 140+ to 50 and below. Seriously, and that is on a maxed out Clear sky with everything on except AA. Here is where SMAA injections are necessary; they just lack support and attention from the community, particularly the modding one.
> 
> Stalker complete should have used the gods ray mod and SMAA injection for the most optimized graphics settings. Personally, I would rather see jaggies and transparency on edges (or use 2x AA) than play on laggy 50FPS.


I remember that about Clear Sky. If I recall correctly, the in-game AA hardly helps too. Same for FXAA/SMAA which is why I don't really care, they still leave a ton of jaggies in games that support them well. If you want to use real, hardware based AA in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games then you're stuck using DX9 mode (which only looks slightly worse), but forcing MSAA or SSAA causes visual artifacting for me in SoC and Lost Alpha.


----------



## Lhotse

Fromm CrommCruac @ MoDDB:

_"CrommCruac 21mins 27secs ago replied:
You don't need gamedata folder at all to play LA 1.3002!
If you want to change something (like carry weight) unpack gamedata db0-dbc to some temp directory OUTSIDE game folder and put ONLY MODIFIED files into gamedata INSIDE game folder.

Keeping ALL files in gamedata folder INSIDE game folder causes it to load a lot longer."_


----------



## prescotter

Isnt the reason the AA in Clear Sky is so "bad" is because it only affects objects who arent affected by the dynamic lightning?

I remember in the option settings it mentioned AA tested objects only,

as the normall AA setting in Stalker is just a BLUR Filter, no AA.


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm, Im just thinking, I actually want to make a rig for stalker games, i keep going back to them all the time D:

One thing im wondering, I want it to be a amazing immersive experience now for stalker i dont think triple screen will be great, as personally i think if you have your character and weapon on the main screen, the other 2 screens will give you a massive advantage of seeing things around you making you not use your ears to know what's about.

Now im thinking... What about ultra wide screen? and if possible curved ultra wide, Im sure that will be more of the experience i want, just wondering what others think of this or maybe they have some setup like this themselves.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm, Im just thinking, I actually want to make a rig for stalker games, i keep going back to them all the time D:
> 
> One thing im wondering, I want it to be a amazing immersive experience now for stalker i dont think triple screen will be great, as personally i think if you have your character and weapon on the main screen, the other 2 screens will give you a massive advantage of seeing things around you making you not use your ears to know what's about.
> 
> Now im thinking... What about ultra wide screen? and if possible curved ultra wide, Im sure that will be more of the experience i want, just wondering what others think of this or maybe they have some setup like this themselves.


Think in resolution, not so much how many monitors you have. The only real way to do 3240 resolution is by using 3 monitors... or now a 4k TV which are still getting there









A curved ultra resolution display would be the best as you'd not have any bezels. I think a 1440p monitor is best choice right now as it gives you a much better resolution without any hurdles.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm, Im just thinking, I actually want to make a rig for stalker games, i keep going back to them all the time D:
> 
> One thing im wondering, I want it to be a amazing immersive experience now for stalker i dont think triple screen will be great, as personally i think if you have your character and weapon on the main screen, the other 2 screens will give you a massive advantage of seeing things around you making you not use your ears to know what's about.
> 
> Now im thinking... What about ultra wide screen? and if possible curved ultra wide, Im sure that will be more of the experience i want, just wondering what others think of this or maybe they have some setup like this themselves.


Don't forget the sound, it's a huge part of this game. I was really surprised when I got some decent headphones and upgraded from some cheap 2.1 speakers. I could hear so many things, things I didn't even want to hear







(distant screams and nearby growls, etc) but I didn't realize I was missing all of that before.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Isnt the reason the AA in Clear Sky is so "bad" is because it only affects objects who arent affected by the dynamic lightning?
> 
> I remember in the option settings it mentioned AA tested objects only,
> 
> as the normall AA setting in Stalker is just a BLUR Filter, no AA.


You are correct. And the reason AA works like that (as in, only affecting objects not affected by dynamic lighting) is due to the deferred rendering it uses. Forcing supersampling in DX9 mode works very well in CoP however, though I haven't tested it in Clear Sky. In SoC and LA, it causes visual artifacts that ruin the game for me though if it didn't have this, it would be excellent as you can see here. I can take screenshots just fine, but in motion the artifacts ruin it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Don't forget the sound, it's a huge part of this game. I was really surprised when I got some decent headphones and upgraded from some cheap 2.1 speakers. I could hear so many things, things I didn't even want to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (distant screams and nearby growls, etc) but I didn't realize I was missing all of that before.


This. Especially Lost Alpha and SoC which use OpenAL (I can't speak for CS/CoP since I never looked and don't have them installed anymore). When matched with a good sound card and good headphones or speakers, you're going to be amazed. Don't skimp in the audio department. I'm loving my X-Fi Titanium HD + ATH-A900X setup in games.

As for monitor choice, it's up to you. For me, what I want the most is an Overlord Tempest X270OC since I get the best of both worlds: amazing image quality since it uses the relatively new LG AH-IPS panels and runs at 2560 x 1440, along with high refresh rates since they can easily be overclocked to around 100 Hz or so. Plus, you can easily max out just about any game at this resolution with only one GTX 780/780 Ti or R9 290/290X.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Don't forget the sound, it's a huge part of this game. I was really surprised when I got some decent headphones and upgraded from some cheap 2.1 speakers. I could hear so many things, things I didn't even want to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (distant screams and nearby growls, etc) but I didn't realize I was missing all of that before.


Sound is not a problem for me IMO, i do wonder if headphones will give me a more immersive experience, But i was playing stalker on my microlab 7c's for ages and for my new build to be equipped with a essence stx II It will only be better than what i previously had set up (I had a Xonar D2X) Thunder and the "fake" surround i get from these speakers are amazing, stalker is actually one of the most impressive games to play when using these speakers

10/10 would buy again (and im gonna soon probably the 9c;s though)


----------



## Aparition

I have direct control of my 5.1 channel sound setup. The Ambient growls in STALKER come out of the 'rear' or 'surround' speakers. Someone had turned that volume to level 10 (highest) and the other levels to 1.

I thought a Chimera had jumped out of the bushes behind me it scared me so bad! Those ambient tracks are fantastic


----------



## angrysasquatch

If you're playing LA... don't kill the Sin guys holding Fox hostage or the game breaks in the tunnels after the car escape. Is there some sort of cheat or save file modification I can do to make Sin neutral to me again? I think that would fix my game and keep me from restarting. Anybody?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> If you're playing LA... don't kill the Sin guys holding Fox hostage or the game breaks in the tunnels after the car escape. Is there some sort of cheat or save file modification I can do to make Sin neutral to me again? I think that would fix my game and keep me from restarting. Anybody?


http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums

If you don't get an answer here, go to that website and go to S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl Forum/Lost Alpha and ask there. Besides the Moddb page, that's where dez0, the other devs and the most knowledgeable people post about Lost Alpha but you don't need to tell them not to kill the Sin, they already know.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> If you're playing LA... don't kill the Sin guys holding Fox hostage or the game breaks in the tunnels after the car escape. Is there some sort of cheat or save file modification I can do to make Sin neutral to me again? I think that would fix my game and keep me from restarting. Anybody?


Navigate to your main Lost Alpha folder, wherever you chose to install it. From there go to gamedata\config\creatures\game_relations.ltx. If this directory doesn't exist, that means you have to use a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. database extractor to extract gamedata.db0 in the main LA directory (I'm guessing it's in gamedata.db0, there's a chance it might be in one of the other gamedata.db files).

The file itself (game_relations.ltx) is very straightforward. It lists faction relations in a chart. Look at both the X and Y axis for Sin faction and the player, and find where they connect in the chart. Change the numerical value to 0 (which is neutral, while negative values are hostile and positive values are friendly). You're going to have to change two values like this, since Sin and the player meet at two different points on this chart so both would have to be changed to 0.

Though even if you make these changes, you might have to start a new game for it to take effect... so it's up to you if you want to try.


----------



## angrysasquatch

No luck, crashes on load after fiddling. If I do restart, any game breakers or things I definitely shouldn't do? Is a patch in the works to remedy the situation?


----------



## Aparition

So they force the player to do the Sin quest line then? Good to know.
The quest is good anyways so not a big deal, but I guess you can't do a 'clean the zone' play-through.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Did more digging and it seems your method won't work mid-game, BG (as you said it might). Apparently a patch is coming soon to address it. so I'll go exploring in the meantime I guess.

Why do people say not to kill military guys? I've done in a bunch, am I going to have similar issues later on?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Did more digging and it seems your method won't work mid-game, BG (as you said it might). Apparently a patch is coming soon to address it. so I'll go exploring in the meantime I guess.
> 
> Why do people say not to kill military guys? I've done in a bunch, am I going to have similar issues later on?


Later on some of the main quests have you working with the Military, so maybe you'll run into problems here. However I'm pretty sure these can be avoided if you join Duty.


----------



## neeeksta

I believe the Dezomeister has said somewhere "This isn't a 'normal' kill everything in sight' - Stalker game?
I have finally started - and was a bit disappointed playing Master difficulty, got to the sniper on the bridge and it was easy peasy lemon squeezy japaneezy?








No worries though, it's still all fun so far.


----------



## mr soft

There seems to be a ctd in the "meet doc at the swamp" mission in Lost alpha.

I found this fix after digging a bit.

1st Make a copy of your game save folder, just in case things go pear shaped , optional "I did´nt and it was ok"
First navigate to game install directory folder eg; C;programfiles(x86)Stalker lost alpha, create a new folder called gamedata in there.
Next you´ll need an unpacker, you can get one here.
Unpacker
xtract all appdataDB1-DBc files and save xtracted files to the gamedata folder created earlier.
You can now delete all the appdataDB1-DBc files.
Now you need to delete the offending file, navigate to "prop_pult5.avi" from "gamedata/textures/prop"
easy to find as it´s the only file with a video icon. I also did this mid games with no problems, no need to start again.
Props go to Corrom and HK-47__ on Reddit, I just simplified it a bit.


----------



## Aparition

Anyone crashing from Render 3?
Started a new game and I'm crashing 40 minutes in.


----------



## mr soft

This might be related to your problem.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/24ndjc/weird_dx10_bug_in_lost_alpha_need_help/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> This might be related to your problem.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/24ndjc/weird_dx10_bug_in_lost_alpha_need_help/


Maybe. Although my image is fine. I'll play around with it. Thanks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Areal is funded. It got nasty for them though, spammers/trolls attacked them hard. Over 13,000 comments lol. Now we see what comes of it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Areal is funded. It got nasty for them though, spammers/trolls attacked them hard. Over 13,000 comments lol. Now we see what comes of it.


Well... oh well then, let's see what they do.
Looks like they did a little better job with the KS page but I'm still mistified with how they expect to develop for cross platform, linux, and Mac with no official backing yet to be seen.

Frankly I don't know how they are going to pull off a Linux build. Driver support is still fairly limited, gpu specific for the level of performance needed to run a game like STALKER.


----------



## General Crumples

I honestly think Areal was a scam, 50k for a whole studio to make a game on the scale of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.? I don't think that's enough to pay for money to feed slaves for a whole year either.


----------



## XKaan

Ha! The Areal kickstarter got cancelled just an hour ago!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ha! The Areal kickstarter got cancelled just an hour ago!


lolwut. Looks like they got hit by spammers again.


----------



## RuneDunes

I need some help, in Lost Alpha, my weather NEVER changes. After the first in-game day it turned to cloudy and for the next couple days (about 12 hours of playing ) it was still very dark and cloudy. How do I fix this? I read somewhere that you need to save your game while it is on static, then relaunch with your normal settings, but it didn't work, it did change weather from cloudy to thunderstorm, but it has not changed again in the lest 5 hours of in-game time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I need some help, in Lost Alpha, my weather NEVER changes. After the first in-game day it turned to cloudy and for the next couple days (about 12 hours of playing ) it was still very dark and cloudy. How do I fix this? I read somewhere that you need to save your game while it is on static, then relaunch with your normal settings, but it didn't work, it did change weather from cloudy to thunderstorm, but it has not changed again in the lest 5 hours of in-game time.


You're having this issue with the latest patch? I thought this fixed it. Though you said it changed, and has now stuck for 5 hours in-game time: this seems rather normal. 5 hours in-game isn't that long.


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're having this issue with the latest patch? I thought this fixed it. Though you said it changed, and has now stuck for 5 hours in-game time: this seems rather normal. 5 hours in-game isn't that long.


Right now it's been 9 hours in-game since I done the "fix", and another 8 hours as I slept the night, so 17 hours, and it is still raining thunder. I opened the console, all it ever says is af_thunder to af_thunder, it never switches to another weather. I noticed when I switched to static, it was nice and sunny out.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I need some help, in Lost Alpha, my weather NEVER changes. After the first in-game day it turned to cloudy and for the next couple days (about 12 hours of playing ) it was still very dark and cloudy. How do I fix this? I read somewhere that you need to save your game while it is on static, then relaunch with your normal settings, but it didn't work, it did change weather from cloudy to thunderstorm, but it has not changed again in the lest 5 hours of in-game time.


I am on patch 1.3002 and I still experience the weather glitch. For me it only occurs after there is a blowout. One of the dev members over at the GSC forums said that the weather glitch will be fixed for sure in the next patch. The workaround for resetting the weather is as follows (works for me every time):

1) Set renderer to static lightning
2) Save and exit
3) Load save
4) Set renderer back to dynamic lightning
5) Save and exit
6) Load save

On an unrelated note, do you guys experience severe FPS drops after every 30-45 minutes of gameplay? Relaunching the game makes my FPS go back up so I was curious as to whether this is a game engine problem.

Edit: I have everything maxed out (DX10) with the exception of MSAA (disabled in game and forced via NVIDIA inspector).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I am on patch 1.3002 and I still experience the weather glitch. For me it only occurs after there is a blowout. One of the dev members over at the GSC forums said that the weather glitch will be fixed for sure in the next patch. The workaround for resetting the weather is as follows (works for me every time):
> 
> 1) Set renderer to static lightning
> 2) Save and exit
> 3) Load save
> 4) Set renderer back to dynamic lightning
> 5) Save and exit
> 6) Load save
> 
> On an unrelated note, do you guys experience severe FPS drops after every 30-45 minutes of gameplay? Relaunching the game makes my FPS go back up so I was curious as to whether this is a game engine problem.
> 
> Edit: I have everything maxed out (DX10) with the exception of MSAA (disabled in game and forced via NVIDIA inspector).


No FPS drops, maybe you should try using a large address aware enabler as I do.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06b1Z4dXFGQi1EQ0k/edit

Also I'm pretty sure forcing any sort of hardware-based AA via NVIDIA Inspector does nothing in DX10 mode. The in-game MSAA setting also isn't real MSAA.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No FPS drops, maybe you should try using a large address aware enabler as I do.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4jCb2csBg06b1Z4dXFGQi1EQ0k/edit


Yep, I've been using that since day one.


----------



## mr soft

With the large address aware enabler, do you just extract and place it in the game folder ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> With the large address aware enabler, do you just extract and place it in the game folder ?


Nope, it's an exe so you run it and follow its instructions. I think it tells you to browse to and select XR_3DA.exe (which is in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha\bins), and then it enables large address aware for you.


----------



## mr soft

Thanks boredgunner , currently running around in X10 , ammo´s low, about to go into a very populated room , might be my last message.......


----------



## XKaan

Have you guys seen this? Looks REALLY promising: 




Their site: http://www.frosty-tech.com/

Looks like they made big improvements to the engine etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Have you guys seen this? Looks REALLY promising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their site: http://www.frosty-tech.com/
> 
> Looks like they made big improvements to the engine etc.


Very impressive. Nice to see people like them, Dynamic Shaders team, and LA team working on improving the engine but Frozen Zone seems to take the cake. I lol'd at the Skyrim bear. Too bad it's all Russian.

Also, I'm now playing Lost Alpha with patch 1.3002 and I'm also experiencing stuck weather. It's definitely the same issue we've all experienced in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. at some point or another, it seems patch 1.3002 re-introduced it since I don't remember it being this bad in 1.30013.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Have you guys seen this? Looks REALLY promising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their site: http://www.frosty-tech.com/
> 
> Looks like they made big improvements to the engine etc.


I want.


----------



## angrysasquatch

LA 1.3003 is out. Not savegame compatible

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-v13003-patch

Changes log:

Fixes:
- fixed "can not open video stream" crash on Swamp
- fixed missing sprint anim for Fort pistol
- fixed weather getting stuck on "af_preblowout"
- fixed Sin being hostile for no reason on Darkscape
- fixed random NPCS at kamp in garbage
- fixed Lukash anomaly machine task dialog
- fixed crash to desktop after final arena battle- fixed errors with unupgradable stalker exo outfit
- fixed third gift dialog with Ivancov
- fixed case where sometimes Mole would not talk after military battle
- fixed Can't find include file:[text\eng\string_table_tasks_swamp.xml]
- fixed [error]Description : No available phrase to say, dialog[out_hunter_start]
- fixed stalker trader leaving his post on Construction level
- fixed Sarcofagus battery not disappearing after use
- fixed case where Dolina prisoner won't talk to you if you open the cell before he is captive
- fixed crash with "missing section"
- fixed unresponsive military at cordon bridge
- fixed military blockposts getting hostile for no reason
- fixed early message to meet Mole from Seriy task

Addons:
- finetuned weapon damages again
- finetuned step sounds for earth surface (they were too silent)
- finetuned monster damages again
- finetuned ai reactions for silenced weapons and certain materials
- raised the headlamp's light angle
- disabled ammo repacker until we can make it better
- upgraded bandit outfits will now also work for the bandit infiltration task- increased secret trader stay time
- increased chance of secret trader having unique items
- removed the money robbing on Deadcity to create a smooth cutscene in prison
- added missing trade ltx for Petrenko. Note that it will only work after a certain stage in the game!
- added working trunk to white lada on Darkdolina
- added free roaming NPCs in Freeplay mode (after good ending)
- removed .avi files from the game to avoid conflict with codecs on certain computers
- reduced some more quest items' weight to zero
- added missing articles for Burer and Chimera
- removed unnescessary crashes with errors such as ! item [***_***_***] not found!!


----------



## mr soft

^ sweet

Funny enough I just finished my first full run through today.
I swear it felt like I was in the tunnels to pripyat for weeks.


----------



## StrongForce

What you mean not save compatible, can't save ?


----------



## angrysasquatch

You can't use saves from 1.3002 with 1.3003, need to start a new game.


----------



## mr soft

You can still get through the game alright, I only had a bad ctd at "meet doc at the swamp" , but there´s a fix for that.
or just start again , you know you want to.


----------



## XKaan

Started twice - I'm taking a break for now then. ugh...


----------



## StrongForce

cool I'll check it out, or might wait till next patch maybe so hopefully no more CTD or weird issues







, but damn I really fancy some stalker ! also I was planning to tell about some friends once that is stable


----------



## General Crumples

Is STALKER more CPU dependent or GPU dependent?


----------



## boredgunner

I was having too much fun while testing new stuff in Lost Alpha.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Is STALKER more CPU dependent or GPU dependent?


I guess GPU dependent in the sense that they all have horrible multicore/multithread usage. The PC you have listed will run SoC, CS, and CoP smoothly on close to max settings. Some settings however are poorly optimized, like the fake AA settings they use in DX10 and DX11.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I was having too much fun while testing new stuff in Lost Alpha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess GPU dependent in the sense that they all have horrible multicore/multithread usage. The PC you have listed will run SoC, CS, and CoP smoothly on close to max settings. Some settings however are poorly optimized, like the fake AA settings they use in DX10 and DX11.


I can run SOC maxed out no problem with 30+fps, even with the complete mod and autumn aurora.

I can run CoP maxed out too, but no texture packs. They are what kill the FPS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> I can run SOC maxed out no problem with 30+fps, even with the complete mod and autumn aurora.
> 
> I can run CoP maxed out too, but no texture packs. They are what kill the FPS.


That's good, I never found them too hard to run. Lost Alpha being the exception, optimization sucks. Also you'll probably get better performance and visuals in CS, CoP, and Lost Alpha by running them in DX9 renderer and forcing multisampling through NVIDIA Inspector. DX10 and DX11 don't have any anti-aliasing and it makes them look terrible in my opinion.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's good, I never found them too hard to run. Lost Alpha being the exception, optimization sucks. Also you'll probably get better performance and visuals in CS, CoP, and Lost Alpha by running them in DX9 renderer and forcing multisampling through NVIDIA Inspector. DX10 and DX11 don't have any anti-aliasing and it makes them look terrible in my opinion.


If I recall, trying to run CoP in DX9 causes an instant crash to desktop upon start up for me, and DX10 causes the game to crash constantly. Only DX-11 is the only one that works. Do you have any advice?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> If I recall, trying to run CoP in DX9 causes an instant crash to desktop upon start up for me, and DX10 causes the game to crash constantly. Only DX-11 is the only one that works. Do you have any advice?


Apart from a fresh reinstall I can't think of anything. Perhaps it's not worth the hassle lol.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Apart from a fresh reinstall I can't think of anything. Perhaps it's not worth the hassle lol.


Where is the option for multisampling/supersampling in nvidia inspector?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Where is the option for multisampling/supersampling in nvidia inspector?


Click the wrench icon next to where the GPU driver is listed, then navigate to the profile for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. You can't force MSAA in SoC or Lost Alpha however, it doesn't work right. You can only force it in CS and CoP when running them in DX9 mode. The correct bits for it is this: 0x00001041

Supersampling might be out of reach for a GTX 460. But man does it look good...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CoP Misery 2 with 2x SGSSAA.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lost Alpha with 4x SGSSAA. I don't play it like this, I just took screenshots. I can't run it.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Click the wrench icon next to where the GPU driver is listed, then navigate to the profile for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. You can't force MSAA in SoC or Lost Alpha however, it doesn't work right. You can only force it in CS and CoP when running them in DX9 mode. The correct bits for it is this: 0x00001041
> 
> Supersampling might be out of reach for a GTX 460. But man does it look good...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CoP Misery 2 with 2x supersampling (SGSSAA in most photos, some use OGSSAA but they look mostly the same).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Alpha with 4x SGSSAA. I don't play it like this, I just took screenshots. I can't run it.


What does the supersampling do exactly?

Also, I force enabled ambient occlusion in SHOC, It looks pretty nice and softens everything up, no impact on performance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> What does the supersampling do exactly?
> 
> Also, I force enabled ambient occlusion in SHOC, It looks pretty nice and softens everything up, no impact on performance.


I force ambient occlusion in every game, I did this back on a GTX 260 so you might want to do the same. Go to the GLOBAL profile and set ambient occlusion to Enabled. Not sure if High Quality is a good idea with the GTX 460 though.

Supersampling basically renders the game at a much larger resolution, applies AA filters, and samples it back down. 2x supersampling will render it at 2x your resolution before sampling it back down, and it will run almost 2x worse.


----------



## nleksan

I actually really like SweetFX's SMAA for the STALKER games, it works extremely well and I used a custom 10min time demo to test framerate and uusing just a single 670FTW @ 1300/7200, my 3930K @ 4.9Ghz, and 4x4GB DDR3-2360 9-11-9-25 1T, the results...

Misery mod
(completely maxed settings @ 1080p, and with a fair amount of custom even higher resolution textures)

No SMAA
MIN - 36.6
MAX - 132.9
AVG - 72.8

SMAA
MIN - 39.2
MAX - 129.4
AVG - 73.7

This is a pretty intense run with up to 20 on screen active NPC, a 4:51 long firefight, and only 1:19 is spent indoors therest is in vvery wide open terrain.


----------



## Aparition

Nice... another patch. I only got a few minutes into a new run, so this is good timing.
I just got some new living space and my 50" plasma is just idling in a corner... Looks like it will be having some STALKER action soon!


----------



## Lhotse

How happy am I that I still haven't started a new game after the last patch ?







I've been on a Lost Planet 1, 2 and 3/ Baldurs Gate 2 jag for a while and just never got around to starting a new Lost Alpha run.


----------



## a1exbufa

Hello guys! I'm playing stalker LA and I'm stuck at the "go deeper into the mine" mission. The sins guy keeps killing me out of nowhere...

I changed the values on the game_relations file but It won't make any difference.

I've been playing version 1.3003 and I've read that the problem should be fixed, but It's not....

so what are my options? I feel like I've lost 2 days playing it and I refuse to start again.

Does anybody have a save game that I could use? or any idea how can I get through this part?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1exbufa*
> 
> Hello guys! I'm playing stalker LA and I'm stuck at the "go deeper into the mine" mission. The sins guy keeps killing me out of nowhere...
> 
> I changed the values on the game_relations file but It won't make any difference.
> 
> I've been playing version 1.3003 and I've read that the problem should be fixed, but It's not....
> 
> so what are my options? I feel like I've lost 2 days playing it and I refuse to start again.
> 
> Does anybody have a save game that I could use? or any idea how can I get through this part?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


Yeah it seems like you'd need another save file. I don't have one but hopefully someone else does.


----------



## a1exbufa

here is a solution that works every time no matter what

1. Go to your game folder of Lost Alpha (C:\Program Files...\ STALKER - Lost Alpha\
2. add in this folder the following new folders: "gamedata\config\scripts\darkscape\"
3. change into the last folder "darkscape"
4. open Windows Editor (Notepad) whith ADMINISTRATOR rights (rightclick on notepad => Run as Admin)
5. copy the following text into the empty notepad: (without the ----xxxx--- stuff)
----COPY AFTER THIS LINE----
[logic]
active = sr_idle
[sr_idle]
on_actor_inside = {-ds_sin_blackout -bar_dolg_sin_task_start} [email protected] %+ds_sin_blackout%
[[email protected]]
snd = actor\bullet_hit_pain_1
on_timer = 5| [email protected] %=run_cam_effector(dis_consciousness:1984:true) =disable_ui%
[[email protected]]
on_timer = 3100 | %=run_postprocess(dark_fade)%
on_timer2 = 4500| [email protected] %=run_postprocess(dark_wake) =stop_cam_effector(1984)%
[[email protected]]
on_timer = 1000| {-esc_dstalkers_dead} [email protected] %=teleport_actor (ds_actor_wake_point:ds_actor_wake_point_look)%
on_timer2 = 1000| {+esc_dstalkers_dead} [email protected] %=teleport_actor (ds_actor_wake_point:ds_actor_wake_point_look)%
[[email protected]]
on_timer = 5| [email protected] %+ds_leader_meet%
[[email protected]]
on_timer = 4000 | [email protected] %=enable_ui =move_active_to_ruck%
[[email protected]_kill]
on_timer = 5| [email protected] %=kill_actor%
[sr[email protected]]
----END OF COPY----

source


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1exbufa*
> 
> here is a solution that works every time no matter what
> 
> 1. Go to your game folder of Lost Alpha (C:\Program Files...\ STALKER - Lost Alpha\
> 2. add in this folder the following new folders: "gamedata\config\scripts\darkscape\"


Add a _new_ gamedata folder ? Since the second patch, there are now 13 gamedata folders already in the game folder.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Add a _new_ gamedata folder ? Since the second patch, there are now 13 gamedata folders already in the game folder.


Those aren't folders, those are packed database files (db0, db1, dba, etc) that need a special tool for unpacking and packing them. Ignore them for the time being. The second patch removes the gamedata folder entirely, so you have to make a new one and follow his steps.


----------



## jmcosta

goddammit, it's the second time that i encounter the "game over" bug in the mission /Go deeper into the mines
it happen in the first version and now with the last patch lol,
is there a way to fix this?i just want to finish LA :L


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> goddammit, it's the second time that i encounter the "game over" bug in the mission /Go deeper into the mines
> it happen in the first version and now with the last patch lol,
> is there a way to fix this?i just want to finish LA :L


Try loading a previous save? Preferably from before you entered Darkscape. I never had this bug but it sounds terrible. I wish I did have it so I could find out what's causing it.


----------



## General Crumples

I've done a massive overclock on my GTX 460 768mb and it actually it's performing about as well as a GTX 470 so I'm going to reinstall COP and see how it runs.

I've seen people get a 10+ fps boost when ocing this card in various games1


----------



## WARDOZER9

Okay, try not to laugh too hard but I got Misery 2.1 running on a Dimension 8300 with a 2.8ghz P4, and the 2gb ram and 512mb X1650 AGP from my now dead 939 system and while I obviously had to reduce the switch distance to 150 and set the game to pretty much lowest everything. The game does play.

My problem is while I can start a new game and it launches every time and I can play till I die, I cannot load a single save and I even tried the having a quick save and 4 hard saves approach and not a single save loads, they always cause a CTD.

Anyone have any clues to reduce the load or whatever is causing these CTD's when I try to load a save? Eventually I will have a system again with a stronger CPU but for now, this is all I have.

I actually got a save to load but when it did, it was fine for 2 seconds, stuttered a few times then crashed the game -.-

===

Downloading AtmosFear lite 3 to see if that helps. Any other ideas to lower the impact of the mod on the CPU/ram?


----------



## Aparition

Wild guess but the save file might use an instruction set not available to your cpu? So the engine saves to the format but the system can't load it back into the engine.

Wild guess!

Or maybe it is a permissions error? Are you running as admin and all that jazz?


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Wild guess but the save file might use an instruction set not available to your cpu? So the engine saves to the format but the system can't load it back into the engine.
> 
> Wild guess!
> 
> Or maybe it is a permissions error? Are you running as admin and all that jazz?


Admin yes. I was able to get a few quick saves to load but about 2 - 3 seconds after they loaded, the game would stutter then CTD.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Wild guess but the save file might use an instruction set not available to your cpu? So the engine saves to the format but the system can't load it back into the engine.
> 
> Wild guess!
> 
> Or maybe it is a permissions error? Are you running as admin and all that jazz?


It's probably something like this related to your system. But damn, nice work getting it to run on that at least.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Fixed it. Turns out it was the modified misery.axr file where I removed the USS Sniper identification card from and that card is required for save loads I guess for whatever reason :-/ Guess it helps to actually read the crash logs instead of just closing em out huh?

Anyways, the game still looks and plays like relative crap though I was able to turn up the switch distance and view distance a tad with minimal extra stutter though I still find myself stopping quite a bit for the stuttering to have time to stop.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Finally made it to Pripyat Outskirts. I haven't been too exploratory because I hate exploring something and then finding out later it is some big story setpiece. Are the previous locations going to get some major use in the story or are all the building complexes just for farting around in?


----------



## WARDOZER9

You shouldn't be able to break any quests in Yanov by exploring. I try to treat each replay like my first and just explore every nook and cranny along the way.

Just pretend when you enter a zone even if for the 50th time, that it's your first and explore stuff based on what you find most interesting after scouting an area. This for me often means going to the first large structure I see in the distance which often turns into leap frog as every time I hear a fire-fight, I head towards that to loot the losers corpses







Then from there I re-scout and decide if the place I originally headed is more or less interesting than something I see from my new location. Basically, fire-fights and mutants keep the game fresh for me as they are always altering the paths in which I explore the Zone with each play-through.


----------



## WARDOZER9

*=== SAVE BUG IN MISERY 2.1 USING BLACK ROAD! ===*

It turns out the USS Identification card used when loading saves under normal mode has been causing issues loading saves from Black Road so if you simply modify your "*axr_misery*" file in "*C:\Program Files\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\gamedata\scripts*" using notepad. Go to the line under the class you want to use and just under " *if (MiseryBlackRoad) then"* add in the line " *create_items("identity_card_sniper")* ". Obviously you want to replace "*sniper*" with whatever class you are using.

*======*

*=== TIP FOR THOSE WHO HATE THE GHILLIE SUIT HUD ===*

If like me and many others, you hate the HUD effect for the Ghillie suit, do the following: Go to " *C:\Program Files\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\gamedata\scripts* " and open the file " *actor_effects_data* " with notepad or wordpad and delete the line " *ghillie_suit = "helm_ghillie",* ". This will remove the irritating and distracting ghillie suit HUD effect until a better, less tacky version appears on teh interwebz.

*======*

For those trying out black road with the sniper in MISERY 2.1, there is a 100% condition pistol in the stash right in front of where you start the game. It's the weakest pistol in the game and only comes with 8 rounds but it's better than a knife.

There is also a sawed off shotgun in the stash on top of the tractor in the barn at the top of the hill but getting to that is tricky from the start. If you want the shotgun, the best method is to get the pistol, get in the attic of the bldg you start in, fire one shot ( preferably at zombies head ) then wait for all of the zombies in the sawmill to cluster inside the house. From there you can simply hit the ground running and hit the stash with the sawed off while the zombies are still looking for you in the house.

Given these 2 guns will still only help you so much till you find something a little better but the sniper is tragic with a knife so I figured those who didn't know, should. Who the hell wants to run around the zone with a knife, no armor and no healing items. I'd rather run around the zone with a PMm with only 8 shots and no armor than an Exoskeleton suit and no weapon.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Finally lost my IED virginity in Misery 2.1. Due to my current temporary setup barely coping with Misery 2.1 on lowest settings @ 1024x768, I got tired of wasting bullets and getting killed by Pseudo-Giants and Burrers so knowing that the giants love to chase you, I used my first AP mine and RPG IED combo to dispose of the beast with 1 bullet. Shot the sucker in the face to get it's attention and waited with the IED between us for the job to be finished and the end result was spectacular.

Now that I know the value of the IED I'm going to be experimenting with various combinations using the 17 AP mines I've acquired thus far. I wish you could use the RGD-5 grenades because I've accrued like 30 of those things over the last 2 days. Would be nice to be able to place 5 of em around an AP mine, maybe then they'd be more useful.

Also, does anyone else wish you could combine the RGD-5 or F-1 grenade with any of the ropes used for repairs to make a booby trap? Now that would be great for sealing doorways as you pass through.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Just thought I'd share my LA suit upgrade observations, the ones available from Barman in outskirts, since it took me a couple hours of loading and crashes to figure it all out.

Beril- turns into SEVA suit on first upgrade (weight too). Get SEVA instead as it doesn't have the full upgrade tree of a "real" SEVA, (no 2nd gen PNV)
SSP-99m- was available on my first visit, but no more. Interested to know how it is, looked similar to SEVA but lighter
SSP-99 eco- uhh no thanks
Exo (15kg version) has +10% bprf cap (to 70%), gen 2 PNV, no run upgrade though
Exo (10kg version) didn't try
Skat-9- expensive version, 12kg- has gen2 pnv upgrade, +5% bprf cap to 60%
Skat-9- cheap, 10kg version. Stats equivalent to above but lighter, however does not show up as something you can upgrade (effectively no upgrades)

IMO, the best suit earlier on is the Monolith suit, 5kg and great bprf cap. SEVA is OK because it gets you 2nd gen PNV. At 9kg tho. Going for Bulat now (12kg version), hopefully it will stand up to more bullets than the science-y SEVA suit does, since it's such a pain to get repairs done now.


----------



## angrysasquatch

On another note, can someone upload LA's Lost Alpha\gamedata\config\misc\items\quest_items.ltx file? Time I made some useless crap weightless, but last time I tried unpacking the gamedata db's the game broke. Just want that one file to play with.


----------



## nleksan

quest_items.ltx.zip 11k .zip file


This has two, the .bak is the one I think I haven't messed with.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Cheers. The one (I believe it's .bak but unsure cuz I switched between them a few times) is I believe from an older patch. It is missing the whole "Country" part of it (countryside) and crashes on load. That's also where the damn condensers are that I wanted to make weightless.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Man would it be nice if STALKER's could avoid the IED's I plant. Planted some during the day before I started the chimera hunt in Zaton and I got a few meters from the amphitheater and *BOOOOOM*, I'm thinking a stupid dog or something set one off so I run back to see the damage and there was a group of stalker ( 2-dead one looting their corpses ) and I was first like "BACK THE F OFF MY LOOT BEACH!" but after I looted the remaining corpse I was all ticked off that friendlies cannot avoid your IED's









This isn't a deal breaker and just means I have to be more careful but it is nice that it doesn't count as an attack on them which now that I know that, I my end up using IED's when a Duty or Freedom guy has a gun I want lol.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Would you all say Lost Alpha is less or more CPU dependent than Misery 2.1? Keep in mind when I say that that, I'm running Misery 2.1 on a 2.8ghz P4 atm in 800x600 lol. The DL will be done in about 2hrs for me so I was wondering if I should give it a whirl or wait until I get something with more oomph.


----------



## boredgunner

I'd wager it's more CPU dependent, but I'm not 100% sure. It's still worth trying though.


----------



## WARDOZER9

How is the faction management in Lost Alpha because ever since I realized Misery does not penalize you for killing EVERYBODY, my moral compass has been pointing ever further south in my mad dash for rubles. The only time I let anyone live is when they are near me and I cn use them to help down a Chimera or Pseudo giant without wasting my own bullets and even then, once they help bring it down, I kill em and take their stuff. I will hand it to CS's faction system in that killing too many stalkers could make them all violent towards you and until now, I didn't appreciate that to the extent I should have as it did make sense.

Maybe if someone could make a feature that gave you like 3 - 5 seconds to kill a squad before they could notify all other stalkers via radio and after that, everyone knew what you did. Course I'd just come up behind them like I do now with my Protecta and unload 4 - 8 shots into the group so they don't even have time to pull out their rifles.

Also, does anyone have any modified files for Misery 2.1.1 that makes it harder to get money? I'd like it if Sidrovich only bought weapons at like 30 - 50% and only bought useful stuff and even that Owl paid less for even 100% weapons. Basically, I'd l most prefer it if the bulk of money came from doing the quests and looting corpses really only helped you get supplies for yourself and not for income. As good as this mod is, it only took me about 3 day's worth of play to get a fully upgraded Sig-550S and Protecta Custom along with a Ghillie suit.

If no one has anything like this but would want it, I know what files to modify and roughly how to and can undertake this task IF others feel the same way I do.


----------



## boredgunner

Factions in Lost Alpha function the same as SoC, so if you go around killing everyone, your reputation will deplete and everyone will be hostile toward you.


----------



## WARDOZER9

How would you say the difficulty is in LA? Misery Black Road difficult or Vanilla CoP easy?

I'm getting ready to make a bunch tweaks to the Misery files to make the game more of a financial challenge and am going to remove the repair option from Cardon, Nitro and the other guy ( wanna fix something? do it your own self ) but on the other side, I'm going to reduce the required minimum percentage by 5% on all repair kits and am going to try to add the normal quality weapons of each caliber to the supported material list and give them like 15% boost to repairs because why shouldn't you be able to use parts from one gun to fix another when you can for armor?

If anyone has any tweaks they'd like to see in Misery, let me know and if anything, once I edit the bulk of the files to increase difficulty, I can make a few custom changes for individuals.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> How would you say the difficulty is in LA? Misery Black Road difficult or Vanilla CoP easy?
> 
> I'm getting ready to make a bunch tweaks to the Misery files to make the game more of a financial challenge and am going to remove the repair option from Cardon, Nitro and the other guy ( wanna fix something? do it your own self ) but on the other side, I'm going to reduce the required minimum percentage by 5% on all repair kits and am going to try to add the normal quality weapons of each caliber to the supported material list and give them like 15% boost to repairs because why shouldn't you be able to use parts from one gun to fix another when you can for armor?
> 
> If anyone has any tweaks they'd like to see in Misery, let me know and if anything, once I edit the bulk of the files to increase difficulty, I can make a few custom changes for individuals.


LA has about the same difficulty as vanilla SoC. Statistical balance is unchanged for the most part. The AI being ******ed can make it a bit easier at times.


----------



## Chimeracaust

My best moment in SoC recently...


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> My best moment in SoC recently...












i remember jumping on a corpse and suddenly sendme to space


----------



## jmcosta

it's kinda off topic but i took a pic to compare the new tech DSR (2x) and the textures look pretty sharp.






Spoiler: the grass changes a lot in this game


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> it's kinda off topic but i took a pic to compare the new tech DSR (2x) and the textures look pretty sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the grass changes a lot in this game


i cant see any differance at all


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i cant see any differance at all


check the original size, look at the distance its like im using 64x AF lol
the grass inst blured anymore


----------



## jmcosta

delete


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> check the original size, look at the distance its like im using 64x AF lol
> the grass inst blured anymore


Then show some grass?


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Then show some grass?


in "spoiler" lol
i tried outside in misery but theres almost no difference the mod is so dark(playing dark mode). games like Forest or Crysis it changes a lot






the driver renders the game in higher reso, like a downsample with less fps impact and less blurry textures


----------



## Aparition

That is cool... but you are showing two different engines.
Xray engine doesn't work with some configs depending on if you are using DX9 or DX10/11. Also I think the textures themselves need to be modded to see any affect of a better render.

Check out Atmosphere Nature pack to see what they did with their grass.


----------



## fcman

Just started this game (SoC) up again for the first time in probably 3 years. Installed Complete and loving it so far, although I'm still getting used to the difficulty. Any other mods I should take a look at?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Just started this game (SoC) up again for the first time in probably 3 years. Installed Complete and loving it so far, although I'm still getting used to the difficulty. Any other mods I should take a look at?


http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

* Although you'll have to uninstall 'Complete' and start a new game, it won't matter. The graphics are awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha
> 
> * Although you'll have to uninstall 'Complete' and start a new game, it won't matter. The graphics are awesome.


He won't have to uninstall Complete, since Lost Alpha is a standalone game that has no impact on a SoC installation.

There are better mods than Complete for SoC, but they'd have compatibility issues so you'd have to uninstall Complete first, and delete your save games. If you are willing to do this, check out Mod Pack 2013.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He won't have to uninstall Complete, since Lost Alpha is a standalone game that has no impact on a SoC installation.
> 
> There are better mods than Complete for SoC, but they'd have compatibility issues so you'd have to uninstall Complete first, and delete your save games. If you are willing to do this, check out Mod Pack 2013.


I'm not far into the game at all, just exited the sewers. Maybe I will give the Mod Pack a try. I will try out Lost Alpha after I play around with SoC for a bit. I also have CoP but haven't tried that yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> I'm not far into the game at all, just exited the sewers. Maybe I will give the Mod Pack a try. I will try out Lost Alpha after I play around with SoC for a bit. I also have CoP but haven't tried that yet.


For CoP, play with the latest version of Misery (currently 2.1.1).


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I agree, vanilla CoP was okay for one playthrough but Misery makes it much better imo.


----------



## Aparition

Nvidia is releasing driver level SSAA. I wonder how well it will work with Stalker.
It is expected to release for 780/780ti/titan but so far only available for 970/980. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nvidia is releasing driver level SSAA. I wonder how well it will work with Stalker.
> It is expected to release for 780/780ti/titan but so far only available for 970/980. Will have to wait and see.


If you're talking about DSR, isn't that just downsampling? Driver level SSAA has been around for a while, both OGSSAA and SGSSAA. I can't wait to try it though, since downsampling doesn't always work with the custom resolution method (which is also too performance heavy) and GeDoSaTo doesn't always work either.

SGSSAA works very well in SoC, CS on DX9, CoP on DX9, and LA on DX9. GeDoSaTo is DX9 only, so I really can't wait for DSR.


----------



## Schmuckley

Man,I've been playing Secret Trails 2 mod and it is awesome!It has a LOT of hours of gameplay in it.
Yes it's better run on static..or dynamic objects.
It's for Shadow of Chernobyl.

Warning:It starts off slow with a lot of repetition.
Link: https://www.box.com/s/14w5tbrjy2pei6u4g86l
You have to be patched to 1.004


----------



## jmcosta

lol this game sometimes...
trader killed by pseudogiant

he disappeared and then i hear a high call sniper. i was like *** a stalker with that sniper and then saw him lying on the ground with all that ****


----------



## Lhotse

Here is a w.i.p. changeslog for the 1.3004 patch, no ETA yet !

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha official patch v1.3004

Work in progress version!

Fixes:

- fixed incorrect syntax in task_manager for relation
- fixed cost for Rat pie
- fixed crash when trying to talk to wounded military on Pripyat
- fixed the handling of white niva vehicle and the model itself
- attempted VIP card dialog fix (needs testing)
- fixed unresponsive zombies on Forest
- cleaned out all stashes of unused items
-

Addons:
- finetuned the dynamic weather on dx9/10 render
- disabled blowouts in Bar until player makes progress in story
- disabled the strange cutscene level on Swamp
-

W.I.P.:
- incorrect sunshadows on dx10 render with ATI-AMD cards
-
-

GSC GAMEWORLD | DEZOWAVE 2014.


----------



## angrysasquatch

So a couple graphics improvements and minor bugfixes... Is another group working on adding the side quests and population that will make all the new maps really live up to their potential?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> So a couple graphics improvements and minor bugfixes... Is another group working on adding the side quests and population that will make all the new maps really live up to their potential?


They must be waiting for the SDK, since I'm very surprised nobody release a mod for LA that overhauls A-Life. That needs to happen ASAP. More side quests would be a plus but don't hold your breath.


----------



## arrow0309

Guys this LA is simply unplayable








Waited about a half an year to play it well (from the beginning once again) and now, with the latest patch 1.3003 and latest Slam pack (texture & audio) but the game is dropping the fps (after a while) just the same way as before









I have the same system, however on Windows 8.1 now, latest whql amd catalyst and running with a 4.7ghz HT 3770K and the 290 @ 1100/1500, in full hd and with the graphics on Ultra, DX10 (not Maximum), no v-sync, no grass shadows and a 2x AA I've got a fps drop like 20 or even less fps (the worst case)
Exiting the game and reloading the very same place I got up to 128 fps
This is unbelievable, I wonder where or what am I doing wrong

Cause it's really hard to continue playing this game that way


----------



## boredgunner

Play on DX9, which actually looks better since it has much less aliasing + you'll be able to raise other settings. You'll still have to keep grass shadows off though.


----------



## Lhotse

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha Software Development Kit (SDK) v.2.6 beta has been released. It contains the basic editors and tools used for creating Lost Alpha.









http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/news/stalker-lost-alpha-sdk-v26-beta-released?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NewsRssFeed-Stalker-LostAlphaModForStalkerShadowOfChernobyl-ModDb+%28S.T.A.L.K.E.R.+-+Lost+Alpha+on+Mod+DB+%28News%29%29&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## boredgunner

Downloading now!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Downloading now!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha Software Development Kit (SDK) v.2.6 beta has been released. It contains the basic editors and tools used for creating Lost Alpha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/news/stalker-lost-alpha-sdk-v26-beta-released?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NewsRssFeed-Stalker-LostAlphaModForStalkerShadowOfChernobyl-ModDb+%28S.T.A.L.K.E.R.+-+Lost+Alpha+on+Mod+DB+%28News%29%29&utm_content=FaceBook


So we can expect the modders to jump on this hard? I'm hoping for some great things


----------



## Schmuckley

Lost Alpha is awesome!

This mod is, too!



Here's how to get the grass right









SHOCGoodGrass.zip 213k .zip file


----------



## Lhotse

The 1st add-on package for Lost Alpha SDK v.2.6.

It contains nearly 5 gigabytes of objects and 6 singleplayer level sources for the released Lost Alpha SDK v.2.6. This way you can see how we created the tasks and scripted events/scenes for the game. We will release more packs in the future on interest.

List of singleplayer levels included:
- la01_escape (cordon)
- la09_swamp (swamps)
- la12_stancia (npp)
- la12u_sarcofag (npp sarcophag)
- la13u_warlab (x2 lab)
- la14_rostok_factory (rostok factory)
+ several test levels

The number after the map's name means the latest version of the level. (eg: la01_escape_a151 means its the 151'th revision of cordon level)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/downloads/stalker-lost-alpha-sdk-addon-1


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Finally have some time to get to Lost Alpha after downloading it ages ago...a little late, but I hate getting into a game and then pulled away from it...especially games like the STALKER series. Expect some screens posted here over the next little while...


----------



## Rangerscott

So is it safe to re-download or are we going to have to keep re-downloading the whole game with each patch?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> So is it safe to re-download or are we going to have to keep re-downloading the whole game with each patch?


It's quite playable now, so you can play it on the latest version.


----------



## Chimeracaust

If I download LA, via torrents, when it was first released will I need to re-download the whole game to be able to play it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> If I download LA, via torrents, when it was first released will I need to re-download the whole game to be able to play it?


No just the latest patch and you'll be set.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I finally started playing, and I have the game all patched up, but after about 2-3 mins of game the screen turns black and it locks up and crashes. Any setting that might be causing this, or is the game still very temperamental?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> So I finally started playing, and I have the game all patched up, but after about 2-3 mins of game the screen turns black and it locks up and crashes. Any setting that might be causing this, or is the game still very temperamental?


It's quite stable now with the latest patch so that's very odd. I don't know of any settings that cause that. Are you running it in admin mode?


----------



## WARDOZER9

Tell me what to do oh wise ones.

Putting a newer system ( to me ) together but need insight on what OS approach to take. The ONLY game I play anymore that is 3D is Misery 2.1 so I want to taper my OS choice and OS setup for this game. I will run a dual-boot but I would like help picking and configuring my STALKER specific OS. This can, from my available legit COA's, XP Pro, Vista Home Basic or W7 Home Premium.

Here is the hardware I will be working with:

MSI 785GTM-E45
Phenom 9750 125w ( will be locked to one or 2 cores ) OC'd to 3 - 3.3ghz depending on if I go 1 or 2 cores.
2x 2gb DDR2-1066
MSI GTS 450 2GB DDR3 ( I know the DDR3 kills performance but I will try to get a GTX 4xx soon )
128gb Transcend SSD340

I am thinking splitting the SSD down the middle at 55/55 as a storage drive will be added within a week or 2 so 55gb per OS should be more than enough while leaving room for over-provisioning.

I want the OS to be geared for maximum performance/stability in Misery 2.1 with no other factors even considered so whatever OS/configuration best suits this game, that's what I want to go with.

Whatever OS I use will be completely devoid of AV once the OS is up to date as I will not have anything installed that is not needed and once configured, my STALKER OS will have the NIC disabled.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Tell me what to do oh wise ones.
> 
> Putting a newer system ( to me ) together but need insight on what OS approach to take. The ONLY game I play anymore that is 3D is Misery 2.1 so I want to taper my OS choice and OS setup for this game. I will run a dual-boot but I would like help picking and configuring my STALKER specific OS. This can, from my available legit COA's, XP Pro, Vista Home Basic or W7 Home Premium.
> 
> Here is the hardware I will be working with:
> 
> MSI 785GTM-E45
> Phenom 9750 125w ( will be locked to one or 2 cores ) OC'd to 3 - 3.3ghz depending on if I go 1 or 2 cores.
> 2x 2gb DDR2-1066
> MSI GTS 450 2GB DDR3 ( I know the DDR3 kills performance but I will try to get a GTX 4xx soon )
> 128gb Transcend SSD340
> 
> I am thinking splitting the SSD down the middle at 55/55 as a storage drive will be added within a week or 2 so 55gb per OS should be more than enough while leaving room for over-provisioning.
> 
> I want the OS to be geared for maximum performance/stability in Misery 2.1 with no other factors even considered so whatever OS/configuration best suits this game, that's what I want to go with.
> 
> Whatever OS I use will be completely devoid of AV once the OS is up to date as I will not have anything installed that is not needed and once configured, my STALKER OS will have the NIC disabled.


I'd say, don't partition the SSD, leave it whole and go for Win 7. If you plan to keep the pc as-is for a long time, your User folder could build up past 50 GB's easily and would be pain to monitor/clean all the time, but I suppose you will be doing it anyway. But there is no benefit for making partitions on SSD that I know of, other than just to make some separate drive letters for organization.

The 450 isn't a bad little card, I think your CPU is going to be the worst bottleneck of that system though, definitely try for 2 cores at 3 ghz+


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Wanting to get back into LA, how is it now? I hear most of the bugs are fixed, by has content been added? Also, how's the mod scene so far?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Wanting to get back into LA, how is it now? I hear most of the bugs are fixed, by has content been added? Also, how's the mod scene so far?


A-Life is still lackluster, not many noteworthy mods yet.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

That's disappointing. I'll probably just wait until the spring, there might be some good stuff by then.


----------



## angrysasquatch

On the other hand, it's a lot of code that isn't inherently stable, which has just recently got tamed. Add stuff and you'll have to wait a couple patches for the bugs to settle down again.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Tell me what to do oh wise ones.
> 
> Putting a newer system ( to me ) together but need insight on what OS approach to take. The ONLY game I play anymore that is 3D is Misery 2.1 so I want to taper my OS choice and OS setup for this game. I will run a dual-boot but I would like help picking and configuring my STALKER specific OS. This can, from my available legit COA's, XP Pro, Vista Home Basic or W7 Home Premium.
> 
> Here is the hardware I will be working with:
> 
> MSI 785GTM-E45
> Phenom 9750 125w ( will be locked to one or 2 cores ) OC'd to 3 - 3.3ghz depending on if I go 1 or 2 cores.
> 2x 2gb DDR2-1066
> MSI GTS 450 2GB DDR3 ( I know the DDR3 kills performance but I will try to get a GTX 4xx soon )
> 128gb Transcend SSD340
> 
> I am thinking splitting the SSD down the middle at 55/55 as a storage drive will be added within a week or 2 so 55gb per OS should be more than enough while leaving room for over-provisioning.
> 
> I want the OS to be geared for maximum performance/stability in Misery 2.1 with no other factors even considered so whatever OS/configuration best suits this game, that's what I want to go with.
> 
> Whatever OS I use will be completely devoid of AV once the OS is up to date as I will not have anything installed that is not needed and once configured, my STALKER OS will have the NIC disabled.


You can relocate User files to a different drive. I have all pictures and music moved to a regular HDD. You don't really need to split up the SSD, as you don't defrag them anyways the entire capacity will let drive maintenance work better ie: garbage collection/TRIM.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can relocate User files to a different drive. I have all pictures and music moved to a regular HDD. You don't really need to split up the SSD, as you don't defrag them anyways the entire capacity will let drive maintenance work better ie: garbage collection/TRIM.


> I will run a dual-boot ... splitting the SSD down the middle at 55/55 ... 55gb per OS should be more than enough

His plan is to partition the SSD for dual booting purposes. His question is what OS to use for the Misery-only-machine. I wouild guess win7 based on release dates.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, I just picked up an eVga GTX 660 for $50 on CL so now I just need to sell my GTS 450, Phenom 9750 and buy a better CPU like a Phenom II 550.

As far as GPU bound settings, how far can I go with a GTX 660 @ 1280x1024 ( monitor is on the list but after keyboard and storage HDD ). Currently I have my Phenom 9750 locked to 2 cores @ 3ghz so I know that is going to hold the GTX 660 back big time but for now, it's what I have. Should AA be avoided with Misery 2.1.1 for the sake of stability? I've notice few people mentioned graphical issues and such running AA with Misery.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, I just picked up an eVga GTX 660 for $50 on CL so now I just need to sell my GTS 450, Phenom 9750 and buy a better CPU like a Phenom II 550.
> 
> As far as GPU bound settings, how far can I go with a GTX 660 @ 1280x1024 ( monitor is on the list but after keyboard and storage HDD ). Currently I have my Phenom 9750 locked to 2 cores @ 3ghz so I know that is going to hold the GTX 660 back big time but for now, it's what I have. Should AA be avoided with Misery 2.1.1 for the sake of stability? I've notice few people mentioned graphical issues and such running AA with Misery.


You can find Phenom II X4 960T's, even 985BE's and 1075T/1090T/1100T X6's on Craigslist if you think outside the box and start to look for older pre-built PC's (Dell Optiplex are a treasure trove of C2D E8600's, C2Q Q8400-Q9550, Phenom II X4's and X6's, heck I've even got a pretty well beyond average i7 980 that's in my brother's build currently, and which came out of an Optiplex, even mid-to-mid-high tier Xeon's in the "Workstation" style ones too... 2x2GB to 6x4GB of DDR3-1333/1600, lower-mid to upper-mid range GPU's, and slim slot-load DVD or BD Burners next to the storage drives), not for people selling parts, to find the good stuff...

Some places, like Universities will sell them in bulk so you can get quite a lot for very very cheap (I paid $450 for 33x mixed models, all of the aforementioned quality CPU's were in that lot...).


----------



## WARDOZER9

What settings should I lower that are CPU dependent in Misery 2.1.1?

I finally got the game running with my new ( to me ) GTX 660 and am running it in DX11 with 2x AA and the standard quality settings at max but the advanced settings for DX10/11 at default. With my system and these settings I am noticing a less than desirable performance compared to what some people with a slightly weaker GPU are getting which leads me to believe my CPU just can't hack it.

I am running the game at 1280x1024 currently with the following spec's:

MSI 785GTM-E45
Phenom 9750 locked to 2 cores running 3.1ghz @ 1.3v
2x 2GB DDR2-1066
eVga GTX 660 2GB
128gb Transcend SSD340

I am going to fiddle with the CPU little more tomorrow but due to the CPU not being a black edition, being 125w and already running a 250mhz FSB on a budget MSI mobo with the faulty 3+1 design, I'm not sure how much further I can even go.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> What settings should I lower that are CPU dependent in Misery 2.1.1?
> 
> I finally got the game running with my new ( to me ) GTX 660 and am running it in DX11 with 2x AA and the standard quality settings at max but the advanced settings for DX10/11 at default. With my system and these settings I am noticing a less than desirable performance compared to what some people with a slightly weaker GPU are getting which leads me to believe my CPU just can't hack it.
> 
> I am running the game at 1280x1024 currently with the following spec's:
> 
> MSI 785GTM-E45
> Phenom 9750 locked to 2 cores running 3.1ghz @ 1.3v
> 2x 2GB DDR2-1066
> eVga GTX 660 2GB
> 128gb Transcend SSD340
> 
> I am going to fiddle with the CPU little more tomorrow but due to the CPU not being a black edition, being 125w and already running a 250mhz FSB on a budget MSI mobo with the faulty 3+1 design, I'm not sure how much further I can even go.


AI switch distance. I know they included this option in the launcher, not sure if they included another convenient way to change it and it might require a new game. I think you can change it manually in gamedata\config\alife.ltx.


----------



## WARDOZER9

I set it to 400







Wasn't really thinking about that being a CPU thing and was hoping my SSD would take the brunt of that. I kinda like being able to snipe and get sniped from super long ranges though the AI doesn't quite seem to make use of the elongated distances, that or they can't find me in time.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, kept AI switch at 400 but dropped to DX10 and while I turned SSAO to highest settings, it still runs smoother. Is DX11 poorly coded in this game or something?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, kept AI switch at 400 but dropped to DX10 and while I turned SSAO to highest settings, it still runs smoother. Is DX11 poorly coded in this game or something?


It is, though I had no idea it ran that much worse than DX10 mode.


----------



## WARDOZER9

I guess most of you never noticed cause your cpu's are actually good lol. That ends today though. Had the guy I got my GTX 660 from thru CL give me an i5-2500, Intel DP67BG board, 4x 2GB DDR3 1600 and 1x 8GB DDR3-1600 for helping him troubleshoot his new rig.

Will be nice to finally not be CPU bound again.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Does anyone know what file to edit for weapon proficiency? I just went through every single file in the class diversities folder and cannot for the life of me find out how to give the Assaulter a high proficiency with the Groza seeing as it is an Assault Rifle after all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Does anyone know what file to edit for weapon proficiency? I just went through every single file in the class diversities folder and cannot for the life of me find out how to give the Assaulter a high proficiency with the Groza seeing as it is an Assault Rifle after all.


The proficiency tag doesn't matter by itself, it's just part of the individual weapon descriptions in each of the class folders (e.g. gamedata\class_diversity\assaulter\config\text\eng). The real determining factor for weapon proficiency is the weapon stats in each of the class folders (inside the weapons folder for each).


----------



## WARDOZER9

Got that figured out. Thank you kind sir









I've started work on tweaking files for maximum difficulty. So far I've increased the condition percentage Stalker/Freedom and Duty NPC's will buy weapons at to 25% and 40% for Beard and other traders but left OWL, Scientists and others alone who already require 66% minimum condition. Working now on reducing the amount of money received for items.

As soon as I figure out how, I will be removing the repair option from all technicians but will counter this with lowering the required condition for each heavy repair kit combined with a slightly elevated minimum repair percentage.

With the Sniper, I'm changing pistols to high proficiency, shotguns to low and assault rifles to medium. The shotgun perk is stupid for a sniper IMHO and he already has the super accurate low crouch. I am also going to increase the proficiency for the light overcoat and other light armors to high.

As soon as I figure out how to edit the current scope lens images, I'm going to replace the high contrast scope option for sniper rifles with a "Polished Optics" option and instead of the high contrast, you will get a clean lens for your scope making for much higher detail images by removing the haze and scratches from current scope lenses. This will be specific to the Sniper class however.

With the Assaulter I am changing Sniper rifles to low proficiency as well as fixing the proficiencies for the rest of the AR classes like the Groza.

No plans for Recon yet as I haven't touched the class and don't know what should be changed.

If there is anything else anyone can think of to increase difficulty without making things more unrealistic, please let me know as once I am done I am going to package the modified files and release them for the other sadists to enjoy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Got that figured out. Thank you kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started work on tweaking files for maximum difficulty. So far I've increased the condition percentage Stalker/Freedom and Duty NPC's will buy weapons at to 25% and 40% for Beard and other traders but left OWL, Scientists and others alone who already require 66% minimum condition. Working now on reducing the amount of money received for items.
> 
> As soon as I figure out how, I will be removing the repair option from all technicians but will counter this with lowering the required condition for each heavy repair kit combined with a slightly elevated minimum repair percentage.
> 
> With the Sniper, I'm changing pistols to high proficiency, shotguns to low and assault rifles to medium. The shotgun perk is stupid for a sniper IMHO and he already has the super accurate low crouch. I am also going to increase the proficiency for the light overcoat and other light armors to high.
> 
> As soon as I figure out how to edit the current scope lens images, I'm going to replace the high contrast scope option for sniper rifles with a "Polished Optics" option and instead of the high contrast, you will get a clean lens for your scope making for much higher detail images by removing the haze and scratches from current scope lenses. This will be specific to the Sniper class however.
> 
> With the Assaulter I am changing Sniper rifles to low proficiency as well as fixing the proficiencies for the rest of the AR classes like the Groza.
> 
> No plans for Recon yet as I haven't touched the class and don't know what should be changed.
> 
> If there is anything else anyone can think of to increase difficulty without making things more unrealistic, please let me know as once I am done I am going to package the modified files and release them for the other sadists to enjoy.


Are you gonna add new scope textures? Since you want them to be class specific, you're going to want the new textures in class_diversity\sniper\gamedata\textures\wpn, and the weapons in the sniper class folder should point toward them.

The easiest way to remove the repair function would be to edit its HUD file (it's a texture) and just remove the Repair button.


----------



## Aparition

The biggest thing outside of more "time" to do things, are the relationships between STALKERS and you.
It would be more realistic for you to require moderate to higher reputation among Stalkers before they would let you quick travel, trade, or even let you walk within a few feet of them.

Say just terrible prices for none to low reputation, and great prices, available gear for high reputation - this might already be in place, I forget.

NPC interaction and karma would be the next thing.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Sadly, that's all way beyond my current ability. The last time I did serious modding was in 2006 when I was one of the last men standing for making CnC Renegade mods LOL. That game was an absolute nightmare to mod.

As far s the faction system, the Misery team broke it intentionally to prevent stray grenade fragments from hitting NPC's causing them to attack you but I say they should'a left it alone and let anyone dumb enough to use grenades near friendlies go head and die. I have no clue how to fix that yet as I'm starting with the basics which for now are more or less basic mod's relating to weapons/item stats.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Sadly, that's all way beyond my current ability. The last time I did serious modding was in 2006 when I was one of the last men standing for making CnC Renegade mods LOL. That game was an absolute nightmare to mod.
> 
> As far s the faction system, the Misery team broke it intentionally to prevent stray grenade fragments from hitting NPC's causing them to attack you but I say they should'a left it alone and let anyone dumb enough to use grenades near friendlies go head and die. I have no clue how to fix that yet as I'm starting with the basics which for now are more or less basic mod's relating to weapons/item stats.


You should find a faction_relations.ltx file (or something like that) in gamedata\config\gameplay or gamedata\config\creatures. Faction relations are there, if I had to guess Misery 2 just makes you friendly with Duty and Freedom right off the bat.

The file consists of basically a graph, with all factions and the player listed on both the X and Y axis. So you can change the player's relation with every faction, and also every faction's relation with the player. 0 means neutral, 5000 means best friend's forever, and -5000 means you're enemies.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I finally figured out that LA will crash for me if I have dxtory or fraps running. Stopping running that in the background, and of course it never crashed again.

First few hours have been great, it's really like the lost stalker game I've never played, however I've seen some negativity here and elsewhere online - is it still a little premature for a solid play-through or should I wait for before getting very invested?

Also how do other mods compare, do any of the other mods more or less create a whole new gameplay experience?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> I finally figured out that LA will crash for me if I have dxtory or fraps running. Stopping running that in the background, and of course it never crashed again.
> 
> First few hours have been great, it's really like the lost stalker game I've never played, however I've seen some negativity here and elsewhere online - is it still a little premature for a solid play-through or should I wait for before getting very invested?
> 
> Also how do other mods compare, do any of the other mods more or less create a whole new gameplay experience?


Lost Alpha is very stable right now. You can easily play through it with little to no crashes. It's strange that Dxtory crashes it for you, I never had that problem and I always play it with Dxtory running.

There's nothing comparable to Lost Alpha. It's bigger than any of the three S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games by big margins. There is STALKERSOUP for SoC, but it's still very buggy and reuses all of SoC's locations (though it does have a lot of new ones, and many new gameplay elements).


----------



## WARDOZER9

Anyone have a clue how to fix the KM for the Armed Zone 1.6? Iron sights put the barrel off to the right but the rounds still go straight to center of screen making iron sights worthless. Scope works, hip firing works but that damned weapon model being held to the right makes the iron sights worthless.


----------



## MaxFTW

This game is knocking on a bit these days, Doesnt mean it looks bad by any stretch, The atmosphere is unrivaled.

But im always looking to build a specific rig for the stalker games, A complete setup with monitor and all the other extras outside the PC

I want to know what would work best though, like will a 4 core CPU make this game run better? Or is it all about clock speed for this, and will a GTX 980 be fine with EVERYTHING and some extras via the nvidia panel wacked up, Im probably looking at high res ultrawide screens if stalker has no problems with it, but i want to get the PC sorted first and worry about the extras later.

I mean my G750JM doesnt like this game with misery installed, and its fairly powerful tbh :/


----------



## LoNer1

Hey guys

How has it been hanging? Its been 6 months since my last visit here!


----------



## BradleyW

I've always found STALKER series to be the most immersive series yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> This game is knocking on a bit these days, Doesnt mean it looks bad by any stretch, The atmosphere is unrivaled.
> 
> But im always looking to build a specific rig for the stalker games, A complete setup with monitor and all the other extras outside the PC
> 
> I want to know what would work best though, like will a 4 core CPU make this game run better? Or is it all about clock speed for this, and will a GTX 980 be fine with EVERYTHING and some extras via the nvidia panel wacked up, Im probably looking at high res ultrawide screens if stalker has no problems with it, but i want to get the PC sorted first and worry about the extras later.
> 
> I mean my G750JM doesnt like this game with misery installed, and its fairly powerful tbh :/


A GTX 980 and a CPU that can keep up is just fine for maxing out these games with some extras on an ultrawide monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNer1*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> How has it been hanging? Its been 6 months since my last visit here!


Haven't seen you around these parts in a while. I think a lot of us have been waiting for more Lost Alpha mods to pop up. Speaking of which, for some reason ModDB silently deleted one of my patches and never informed me, nor are they responding to my messages.


----------



## MaxFTW

I have not played lost alpha yet....

It will work on the laptop /downloadingnow

/e Is there not an official torrent / magnet somewhere?


----------



## Chimeracaust

So the car mechanics in lost alpha are kind of ridicules, are these 1 foot wide go-carts, or cars?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> So the car mechanics in lost alpha are kind of ridicules, are these 1 foot wide go-carts, or cars?


lol yeah the cars feel the same as they did in 2004 alpha builds of SoC. Actually they might have a bit more weight to them, not that this says much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I have not played lost alpha yet....
> 
> It will work on the laptop /downloadingnow
> 
> /e Is there not an official torrent / magnet somewhere?


Yes: http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=5770


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes: http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=5770


Thanks very much.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Since multiplayer is every which way of FUBAR, does anyone know of a bot mod for CoP that would be compatible with Misery 2.1 if that matters?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Since multiplayer is every which way of FUBAR, does anyone know of a bot mod for CoP that would be compatible with Misery 2.1 if that matters?


Tell me more...


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Tell me more...


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*


Just wondering what you are trying to attempt.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah what do you mean by bot mod?


----------



## WARDOZER9

So I can play multiplayer mode. I have never been able to get a multiplayer game working while any mod like Complete was installed and wanted to fart around.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah I don't know of any mods like that. Do people still play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Online mod?


----------



## WARDOZER9

I don't think people have been able to get the Multiplayer to work for ages between the issues with the steam versions using invalid keys for multiplayer, the massive amount of people using mod's that bork the games multiplayer and the plethora of other issues that seem to be around.

I almost got a multiplayer server going with a guy using Vanilla CoP thru steam as a friend could see the server, join it but would be stuck in purgatory while I ran around the map waiting for him to load.

I think the last time I played a multiplayer game was via lan in CS in 2009. Was never able to get a game to work with CoP for one reason or another and never tried to play SoC online or via lan.

The game has a fun multiplayer mode that resembles CounterStrike but with more options like weapon addons and such.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> I don't think people have been able to get the Multiplayer to work for ages between the issues with the steam versions using invalid keys for multiplayer, the massive amount of people using mod's that bork the games multiplayer and the plethora of other issues that seem to be around.
> 
> I almost got a multiplayer server going with a guy using Vanilla CoP thru steam as a friend could see the server, join it but would be stuck in purgatory while I ran around the map waiting for him to load.
> 
> I think the last time I played a multiplayer game was via lan in CS in 2009. Was never able to get a game to work with CoP for one reason or another and never tried to play SoC online or via lan.
> 
> The game has a fun multiplayer mode that resembles CounterStrike but with more options like weapon addons and such.


Try Insurgency. It's no S.T.A.L.K.E.R. obviously (lol) but it resembles Counter Strike except slower paced, more hardcore, much more tactical, and has awesome weapon configuration.


----------



## WARDOZER9

So far I've added The Armed Zone 1.6, Absolute Nature 3.0.1 and AtmosFear 3 to Misery 2.1.1. Can anyone recommend anything else that either adds to realism or increases difficulty that I can use to get more ZOMFGYES out of Misery?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> So far I've added The Armed Zone 1.6, Absolute Nature 3.0.1 and AtmosFear 3 to Misery 2.1.1. Can anyone recommend anything else that either adds to realism or increases difficulty that I can use to get more ZOMFGYES out of Misery?


Misery 2.1.1 came with its own versions of AtmosFear and Absolute Nature if you didn't know. I found Misery's to be very fitting.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, seems while Absolute Nature worked and looked great, AtmosFear broke the game and I didn't have a backup of the Armed Zone install files









Back to downloading TAZ 1.6 :-/

And while I know Misery has Absolute Nature in it, I liked the extra color it added and how much more dense the greenery was. Made it a lot more enjoyable to play for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Well, seems while Absolute Nature worked and looked great, AtmosFear broke the game and I didn't have a backup of the Armed Zone install files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to downloading TAZ 1.6 :-/
> 
> And while I know Misery has Absolute Nature in it, I liked the extra color it added and how much more dense the greenery was. Made it a lot more enjoyable to play for more than an hour at a time.


Yeah I didn't think Misery would be compatible with another version of AtmosFear, especially since it includes AtmosFear already. Absolute Nature is awesome with its customizable presets, Misery's is mostly identical to the "Dead" preset or whatever it's called.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Yeah, I kept dead for Pripyat, changed Zaton to Autumn and Jupiter to Green







Jupiter is way more pleasant now and seeing as the most time is spent there, I prefer it a little more attractive and less depressing.

I'm still trying to find mod's to increase the texture detail on mutants but so far am not finding anything.

Since I have to re install, I'ma try jacking the AI switch past 400 and see how my system chokes lol.

I'm tinkering with the idea of turning on Dark mode this time around and finishing up my Assaulter play through that way though I wish there was an option to only enable it for Pripyat which would be far more intense and realistic.


----------



## WARDOZER9

I think I'm having an issues. Does changing the FoV break game saves? Just got everything fixed after breaking my game and now while I can launch and start a new game, I cannot load my save @[email protected] The only things I changed are extending the Ai switch to 550 from 400 and changing FoV to 75 from the default 55 I had before. Everything else is the same, same exact tweaks to files to suit my preferences, same mods, same settings and key bindings as before but I cannot load my save .

The only thing I can think of that is different is the FoV unless I missed something else. I even have the same settings in Absolute Nature 3.0.1. Lil help again


----------



## boredgunner

I think changing switch different breaks games. FOV might do that too, although it doesn't do that in Lost Alpha thankfully.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Nvm. I'm an eedjit -.- Forgot the "." in one of the ammo types for the Groza when I changed Nimbles Storm from 7.62 back to the 5.45 it had always been before. I have a nasty habbit of not backing up files I edit while I'm playing a game which leads to them having to all be re edited every time I reload a game cause I don't back anything up.

It is not a FoV issue after all thank goodness. So far everything works and my save is back up and loading with an increase in Ai switch and FoV









Ty again for the El Rapido' reply BG. It's like you live here -.-


----------



## Chimeracaust

Stalker related Drone video of Pripyat, looks just like I remember it


----------



## Chimeracaust

My blind play-through of the X-18 labs. Seemed a bit easy, I didn't die once, and not quite as awesome as the vanilla labs, but it had its moments.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> My blind play-through of the X-18 labs. Seemed a bit easy, I didn't die once, and not quite as awesome as the vanilla labs, but it had its moments.


I found LA's labs to be much better than SoC's labs: bigger, more detailed levels, more mutants, more freaky events (many of which are subtle), and much more dangerous (mods like Oblivion Lost, Mod Pack 2013, and OGSE are the ones with extremely deadly labs).


----------



## MaxFTW

Building this probably the start of next week, ordering on friday hopefully, Had to try and make it cheap but good, Minor things may change depending if x things are in stock and whatever deals are on.

Might get a SSD after xmas, Technically i could get one instead of getting a 970 and going AMD 280x for a bit.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building this probably the start of next week, ordering on friday hopefully, Had to try and make it cheap but good, Minor things may change depending if x things are in stock and whatever deals are on.
> 
> Might get a SSD after xmas, Technically i could get one instead of getting a 970 and going AMD 280x for a bit.


That will easily play STALKER series







(and other games too







)


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That will easily play STALKER series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and other games too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, I mean dont get me wrong i have already completed the stalker series but with the complete mod, I did complete CoP without it though as i really enjoyed that so much on release.

now my laptop cant handle the other games in the series (Asus G750JM) on absolute maximum settings, Yeah i could play them slightly toned down... But i want the full experience, This game deserves it.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> My blind play-through of the X-18 labs. Seemed a bit easy, I didn't die once, and not quite as awesome as the vanilla labs, but it had its moments.


Nice - after they releaased the 3rd patch that required anew game I just never played any further than a few hours in.

Lab looks great, but OMG those voice-overs and dialogue are atrocious.

Don't get me wrong, I respect any team of people that can create something that ambitious, but jesus that is really bad.

Not sure about that laugh when you approached the skeleton either.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Yeah, I mean dont get me wrong i have already completed the stalker series but with the complete mod, I did complete CoP without it though as i really enjoyed that so much on release.
> 
> now my laptop cant handle the other games in the series (Asus G750JM) on absolute maximum settings, Yeah i could play them slightly toned down... But i want the full experience, This game deserves it.


Try CoP with Misery 2.1 but add The Armed Zone 1.6 mod as well. I will never use Complete or any other mod for CoP for that matter aside from Misery. Misery makes the game far more tactical along with adding a massive boost to the AI's capabilities.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Try CoP with Misery 2.1 but add The Armed Zone 1.6 mod as well. I will never use Complete or any other mod for CoP for that matter aside from Misery. Misery makes the game far more tactical along with adding a massive boost to the AI's capabilities.


I am Soviet Commissar and I approve of this message.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Nice - after they releaased the 3rd patch that required anew game I just never played any further than a few hours in.
> 
> Lab looks great, but OMG those voice-overs and dialogue are atrocious.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I respect any team of people that can create something that ambitious, but jesus that is really bad.
> 
> Not sure about that laugh when you approached the skeleton either.


Yeah, my biggest complaints so far with LA would be that they added a bunch of story, where no story elements where needed, and they made the game much more linear. I love the mod, but those are two areas I don't totally love.

Oh also they made it so you have to run a lot further, a lot more often, and the bar and other npc areas are total nightmare mazes.


----------



## BradleyW

It's funny that people complain about something that was cut from official release. If LA is full of junk, it means the devs did a good job by removing it.


----------



## MaxFTW

Oh man, I just noticed, If i swap the GTX 970 out for a AMD card i can get a i7 4790k

Is that a good idea? :3

In the future if i had a 970 i would drop another one in at one point, But if a new Titan is being released or even 980Ti i would get one of them along with a SSD that ill order with it.

Either way i dont think i plan on keeping either card very long lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's funny that people complain about something that was cut from official release. If LA is full of junk, it means the devs did a good job by removing it.


Pretty much all of LA's junk story bits are not from the original SoC script. SoC's cut story bits were all gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Oh man, I just noticed, If i swap the GTX 970 out for a AMD card i can get a i7 4790k
> 
> Is that a good idea? :3
> 
> In the future if i had a 970 i would drop another one in at one point, But if a new Titan is being released or even 980Ti i would get one of them along with a SSD that ill order with it.
> 
> Either way i dont think i plan on keeping either card very long lol


Not a good idea, hyperthreading benefits like 0.00000000000000000000001% of games and that's the only real difference between the two CPUs.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pretty much all of LA's junk story bits are not from the original SoC script. SoC's cut story bits were all gold.
> Not a good idea, hyperthreading benefits like 0.00000000000000000000001% of games and that's the only real difference between the two CPUs.


Ill be doing it for the stock clocks more than anything, plus the hyperthreading will probably help me unrar stuff quicker every so often :3

Ill most likely use the turbo tuning on the asus bios if it works, I dunno if it was working last time i used it with my old rig, Tbh if i know that the 4690k will work at at least 4.4GHz via the turbo tuning, ill be happy.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's funny that people complain about something that was cut from official release. If LA is full of junk, it means the devs did a good job by removing it.


No. LA wrote their own expanded story, did their own voice work and cut-scenes, and remolded the world in ways that they thought fit the spirit, but not that were actually part of the original game. From my understanding LA is a re-imagining that seeks to capture what the original game was supposed to be like, not how it actually was prior to cuts.

LA is a very, very good mod, I completely recommend it. However it's not perfect and some of the decisions, specifically the maze like npc areas, boggle my mind.


----------



## WARDOZER9

I'm having an issue. Did Misery 2.1 break the ability to get the Monolith fighters into a faction without earning that factions respective friend achievement? I was trying to get the man of balance while taking care of the Monolith fighters so Strider can help me on the way to Pripyat but even with the bare minimum of work for Duty or Freedom, the second I get them into either faction I get the friend achievement. ***?

I'm about to enable dev mode and see if I can cheat Striders group into Duty or Freedom or edit some configs to pull it off cause this is kinda pissin me off. I want to get to Pripyat and am ready to go but am not having any luck getting Striders group into either faction without ruining the once possible Man of Balance.


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry folks, I got it wrong. I thought lost alpha was original cut content. Sorry.


----------



## XKaan

Hey guys...

I posted this on the stalker reddit, so figured I would share here also:

Ok, I'm probably getting excited for no reason but watch and listen at the 1:06 mark to what he says. It could be click-bait just to promote his new game, but a small part of me feels like is anyone knew any inside information at all, it would be him.

BTW - this video was uploaded just last month.

Link to vid: 




We can hope, right guys????


----------



## Lhotse

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha - Developer's Cut Announcement

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/news/stalker-lost-alpha-developers-cut-announcement?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NewsRssFeed-Stalker-LostAlphaModForStalkerShadowOfChernobyl-ModDb+%28S.T.A.L.K.E.R.+-+Lost+Alpha+on+Mod+DB+%28News%29%29&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## WARDOZER9

I would like to give thanks to BoredGunner for alerting me to the existence of DSR









Wow, DSR works fn fantastically with CoP @[email protected] Running it at 1440p on a 1080P LCD and it looks just as good as 1080P with 2x AA but runs faster. Course I did have to get my GTX 660 to 1200/6700 for it to be smooth but point is, DSR is friggen fantastic.

You will need a Fermi, Kepler or Maxwell GPU to use DSR and you will need the latest Nvidia drivers as well.

I recommend anyone with a GTX 580, 660 or higher running a 1080 LCD give DSR a try. My GPU can barely handle DSR running at 1440P so unless you have a beefier GPU like a GTX 670 or better you try to avoid 1620p or higher.

The only issue is for those that have trouble reading the item descriptions at native 1080P in that with DSR enabled and in use, the text gets way smaller like if you were using a 1440P, 1620P or 4K screen of the same size as your display. If you have a 22" 1080 display or smaller then anything over 1440 is going to get real hard to read text real fast.

The biggest thing you'll notice is when using DSR, you're going to need a new set of DPI settings for your mouse because the mouse tracks like it would on a higher DPI display meaning at lest say, 3K DPI it will move like it's set at 2K DPI if you use a high DSR setting.

Here a few SS's of the effect of DSR in this game: Make note of the distant power lines that you can see through the arch on the left.

1080P Normal and 1440P DSR


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1620P DSR and 4K DSR


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4K DSR is completely unusable as it turns the game into a slideshow for me and while 1620P DSR is usable while running around and in confined areas, good luck tracking a target while sniping though unless you are running a GTX 970 or better.


----------



## thanos999

if you can see the differance in thoughts screen shots please point them out cause i cant they look the same


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> if you can see the differance in thoughts screen shots please point them out cause i cant they look the same


Click on the pic's and look at the full size images, you'll see the differences, especially between the 1080P and 1440P DSR pic's.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha - Developer's Cut Announcement
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/news/stalker-lost-alpha-developers-cut-announcement?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NewsRssFeed-Stalker-LostAlphaModForStalkerShadowOfChernobyl-ModDb+%28S.T.A.L.K.E.R.+-+Lost+Alpha+on+Mod+DB+%28News%29%29&utm_content=FaceBook


I hope the make NPC zones a little easier to navigate, because they were atrocious mazes, but I doubt they will. Still exciting to see this project continue to grow, because its pretty awesome.


----------



## WARDOZER9

In misery 2.1.1, has anyone been able to get the Man of Balance and get the monolith soldiers into Feedom or Duty? I'm not having any luck with any method as I always end up getting the friend of achievement no matter what I do -.- I'ma be pissed if they broke the ability to do this in Misery 2.1


----------



## 45nm

I stopped playing Misery due to the stuttering that I would encounter randomly. It became so much of a nuisance and even tweaking and configuring the files to reduce stuttering didn't help much. It seems the X-Ray engine has serious issues with this ever since Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I stopped playing Misery due to the stuttering that I would encounter randomly. It became so much of a nuisance and even tweaking and configuring the files to reduce stuttering didn't help much. It seems the X-Ray engine has serious issues with this ever since Shadow of Chernobyl.


The cause is generally the A-Life system. Misery 2 improves it so much and the engine stutters when "activating" or updating AI. Lowering switch distance might help.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The cause is generally the A-Life system. Misery 2 improves it so much and the engine stutters when "activating" or updating AI. Lowering switch distance might help.


This. Personally, I deal with it to have the ability to see Chimera' from the longest possible distance because they are still the deadliest thing in the game ( especially when you run into 5 in one outing then run out of rifle grenades and ammo ) Plus if you choose to take the sniper route, you will have the option to get on the tower in Jupiter at the place where you get Nitro's supplies and snipe clear across the map.

I personally find the little bit of extra stutter well worth it. I'm running the game at 550 switch distance and while I do get periods up to 5 seconds of constant micro stutters, once it's finished that's usually all I'll have to deal with for a good while.


----------



## Aparition

Ya, I think making Bar such a maze doesn't add anything to the game, only it takes longer to get there...

I hope they significantly up the A-Life in the Directors cut.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya, I think making Bar such a maze doesn't add anything to the game, only it takes longer to get there...
> 
> I hope they significantly up the A-Life in the Directors cut.


I think their idea was to make the bar a more defensible position. It's Duty, after all. Now there is only one entrance to the bar area.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Well, finally got through Pripyat for the first time with Misery 2.1.1 so maybe I'll give LA a shot now and see what all the complaining is about.

Isn't there a way to delete NPC's from the spawn files if it's such a problem? Course it would likely require a new game but as each group and non generic NPC has a script of where/when to spawn, it seems removing them from the file would alleviate the problem unless I am understanding the NPC issue with LA incorrectly.


----------



## Aparition

I've not really had an NPC issue. It is the lack of A-Life and general dumbness of the AI that is the 'issue'.
We are spoiled with Misery making the AI amazing by comparison.

LA is more about exploring again than it is about the happenings in the zone. The second playthrough is just very similar to the first.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Lost Alpha


----------



## MaxFTW

I got my new pc up :3 shes a beaut

Wont be playing anything today though :/


----------



## nleksan

More LOST ALPHA screens to enjoy






















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 45nm

Tried out Lost Alpha yesterday and noticed my FPS were in the mid-20's on maximum settings. Even with MISERY 2.1.1 I get much better performance. Something tells me it is poorly optimized as even SoC and SoC mods run much better than LA.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Tried out Lost Alpha yesterday and noticed my FPS were in the mid-20's on maximum settings. Even with MISERY 2.1.1 I get much better performance. Something tells me it is poorly optimized as even SoC and SoC mods run much better than LA.


It is poorly optimized. The main frame rate killer is grass shadows, which isn't found in any of the three S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games or any other mod. But DX10 as a whole just runs like crap compared to DX9. DX9 + forced supersampling leads to the best graphics anyway.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























































That actually goes for Misery 2 as well. Here's how it looks on DX9 with forced supersampling.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MaxFTW

Might be a bit dumb.... But how do i force super sampling with nvidia drivers?


----------



## 45nm

Boredgunner it didn't make too much of a difference on Lost Alpha using DX9 and the highest settings. It did make it slightly more playable but there are still too many issues and bugs with the games. One big issue is shooting or knifing boxes and shooting gas/propane tanks. The boxes don't collapse and the gas tanks don't explode.

To me that is already a major issue and I haven't really played much further. It just appears to be a modded SoC anyway at this point even though it is marketed as a stand-alone package.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm a little late to the game, but dang, all the mutants and creatures in Lost Alpha seem too weak...I guess since the last I played was Misery, but still. Game looks gorgeous though at max settings (2560x1600), for what it is. Only averaging about 24 fps though, but I don't care for this game. I've already played enough STALKER that playing through Lost Alpha is pretty much just about the graphics and exploring anyway. I could turn down the settings, but I don't want to, I guess. And yeah, getting into the Bar was stupid, IMO...I think I ran around for a good 1/2 hour or more trying to find my way in.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Might be a bit dumb.... But how do i force super sampling with nvidia drivers?


I use NVIDIA Inspector. What I do is go to Shadow of Chernobyl's driver profile in Inspector and use the following settings:



Anti-Aliasing compatibility set to 0x0000D0C1
Anti-Aliasing set to Override Application Settings and 2x multisampling
Transparency multisampling set to Disabled
Transparency supersampling set to 2x sparse grid
LOD Bias set to Allow and -0.5000 (for DX)
These settings apply to both SoC and Lost Alpha. This is very hard to run though, and you have to disable in-game motion blur for it to work properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Boredgunner it didn't make too much of a difference on Lost Alpha using DX9 and the highest settings. It did make it slightly more playable but there are still too many issues and bugs with the games. One big issue is shooting or knifing boxes and shooting gas/propane tanks. The boxes don't collapse and the gas tanks don't explode.
> 
> To me that is already a major issue and I haven't really played much further. It just appears to be a modded SoC anyway at this point even though it is marketed as a stand-alone package.


It's not any more of a "modded SoC" than Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat are. Most of LA's maps were built from scratch, it uses a ton of new models and animations, and it brings more gameplay changes than CS or CoP did.


----------



## Aparition

You can also just use Nvidia DSR to downsample which does the same thing but easier.
You need an Nvidia card though.

It works fantastic. I run all my games now at 1440p on my 1080p monitor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can also just use Nvidia DSR to downsample which does the same thing but easier.
> You need an Nvidia card though.
> 
> It works fantastic. I run all my games now at 1440p on my 1080p monitor


Downsampling isn't the same since it lacks any actual anti-aliasing filters. Supersampling looks much better but is harder to run, and your screenshots still come out at the resolution you're running it at.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

IMO of course, but I would definitely say DX 10.1, all sliders maxed+downsampling looks better than DX9+supersampling. No offense boredgunner, but most of my shots look quite a lot better than the ones you posted. And I am only downsampling from 2560x1600.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> IMO of course, but I would definitely say DX 10.1, all sliders maxed+downsampling looks better than DX9+supersampling. No offense boredgunner, but most of my shots look quite a lot better than the ones you posted. And I am only downsampling from 2560x1600.


I think once you get enough downsampling then it will look better (due to the few advantages that DX10 has), but your screenshots on the last page have way too much contrast and look overly vivid. They seem to have fairly little aliasing though (except for grass) so maybe if you toned down the contrast it would look better. Ever since I got a GTX 780 Ti I actually now play in DX10, fully maxed out, with downsampling.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think once you get enough downsampling then it will look better (due to the few advantages that DX10 has), but your screenshots on the last page have way too much contrast and look overly vivid. They seem to have fairly little aliasing though so maybe if you toned down the contrast it would look better. Ever since I got a GTX 780 Ti I actually now play in DX10, fully maxed out, with downsampling.


I have a feeling what you are noticing is my calibrated gamma/contrast/brightness settings for the junk display I am using. I tried messing around with a few settings, but they all made the night and shadows less dark, and that's a great part of the STALKER look for me. I have always played them with near pitch black nights. If you hit F10 while playing, it seems to change the lighting, and this is the setting I thought looked best. It's all opinion, of course, but I still say my shots look much better than the shots you posted on the last page, and those three shots i posted where from my first hour of play, and my latest shots look a bit different anyway. I do think the HDAO/HBAO really helps this game pop though. Without it, it doesn't look all that impressive. I really would like to get another 290X to have it locked at a steady 30 fps though, perhaps running closer to 4K. I don't know, I am pretty satisfied with how the game looks a majority of the time, though I can get screens that make it look pretty bad at times as well. For the most part though, it's lovely.


----------



## boredgunner

That's probably it, it looks extreme on my monitor. I guess your rig specs say it all, I didn't notice what you had listed under "Monitor" before.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here's a few more shots...I do like a bit higher contrast than most though. Well, I like things darker than most would. I am sure it's my monitor though if these don't look great for everyone else. We'll see if my settings stick once I find the right monitor. My 5 year old 1920x1200 died not long ago, and I have been a little short on $$$ to get it a worthy replacement just yet. Been looking at 2560x1440/1600, or perhaps even a 4K, but, you know, Christmas and all that cost me enough this time of year, it probably won't be until around my birthday in March









http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/21670#post_23275984

And some more -




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nleksan

I think my pics look pretty darn good


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Here's a few more shots...I do like a bit higher contrast than most though. Well, I like things darker than most would. I am sure it's my monitor though if these don't look great for everyone else. We'll see if my settings stick once I find the right monitor. My 5 year old 1920x1200 died not long ago, and I have been a little short on $$$ to get it a worthy replacement just yet. Been looking at 2560x1440/1600, or perhaps even a 4K, but, you know, Christmas and all that cost me enough this time of year, it probably won't be until around my birthday in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/21670#post_23275984
> 
> And some more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah your downsampling is definitely good enough for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I think my pics look pretty darn good


You should try some (more) DSR.


----------



## nleksan

I'm currently running "just" a single 670FTW (1384core/7440mem) as I sold my 3x 780Ti Classy K|ngp|n cards and blocks just before the prices plummeted, same as I did for the MSI R9 290X Lightnings before that, the 780 Classifieds and Lightnings before those, etc etc...

That, and I'm having SERIOUS issues getting ANY STALKER game to not immediately crash trying to load the game :ARGH:


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


An excellent film, particularly for fans of cinema. You certainly can see where the game got some influence, but the film is far more thematically rich than the game, making them both very different, but in my mind, highly magical experiences .


----------



## StrongForce

http://www.overclock.net/t/1532053/ttr-s-t-a-l-k-e-r-studio-re-opens-plans-new-project/0_30


----------



## MonarchX

I was about to make a thread, asking whether I should beat it again. I beat the original game when it just came out on a pee-poor laptop with 7800M GTX I had back then. It barely ran at all and I mostly just rushed through the main campaign, without exploring much at all. Now I have just a slightly better rig and there are all them mods out there! I just wonder what it is that is actually fun in the game besides the main story??? What do you like to do in it??? Its kind of sad that I am not into it, being a Ukrainian, born not that far away from Chernobyl...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I was about to make a thread, asking whether I should beat it again. I beat the original game when it just came out on a pee-poor laptop with 7800M GTX I had back then. It barely ran at all and I mostly just rushed through the main campaign, without exploring much at all. Now I have just a slightly better rig and there are all them mods out there! I just wonder what it is that is actually fun in the game besides the main story??? What do you like to do in it??? Its kind of sad that I am not into it, being a Ukrainian, born not that far away from Chernobyl...


Shadow of Chernobyl with a mod like Mod Pack 2013 makes exploration quite fun. The A-Life is amazing and it's absolutely worth playing again.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Shadow of Chernobyl with a mod like Mod Pack 2013 makes exploration quite fun. The A-Life is amazing and it's absolutely worth playing again.


Awesome - thanks! Can you link me to some proper shots of the the Mod Pack 2013? Does it look as good as Complete Mod or better? Also, will my rig be able to pull the game maxed out with all the mods @ 1080p or possibly 4K (downscaled to 1080p, equivalent of 4x OGSSAA)???


----------



## Aparition

You should be able to find the russian voices on Moddb


----------



## MonarchX

Yes! I got them all now, almost done downloading the trilogy. I just want to see some shots of the Mod Pack 2013 because so far I only saw some very dark screenshots, which looked quite UN-appealing... I was hoping Mod Pack 2013 would look better than Complete Mod, but I am not sure any more...

Also, what about Mod Pack 2014? Does Mod Pack 2013 include Complete Mod??? What about Lost Alpha? Which packs includes it? All of this modding is *VERY CONFUSING!*

OK, more confusion... Mod Pack 2013 comes with part 1, part 2, and an update. Do I need both parts and the update or just one part? It says the part 2 uses some beta version of some zone that supposedly does not run well??? I think Skyrim modding was less confusing...


----------



## boredgunner

Mod Pack 2013 has much better graphics than Complete. My screenshots are dark due to monitor settings, they now appear very dark to me as well since I have a new monitor. Others have taken screenshots and posted them in this thread though.

Complete is not a part of Mod Pack 2013. For Mod Pack 2013, you need part 1, part 2, and the patch, which are all on moddb.

Mod Pack 2014 is for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha, not Shadow of Chernobyl. I advise avoiding Lost Alpha altogether until Lost Alpha Director's Cut comes out next year.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, this is like the 5th time I am editing this thread:

*1. I cannot get Sun Shadows to work properly.* They flicker, disappear, act strangely. I researched it online and several guides suggest editing User.itx and setting _*"r2_sun_near_border"*_ to either 0.8 or 1.0. I have done that and at first it worked. Then there appeared an unrelated issue that forced me to re-install the game, downgrade it to version 1.0005, and re-install the Mod Pack 2013 again. After I've done all that, setting _*"r2_sun_near_border"*_ to 0.8 or 1.0 no longer affected very funky-acting shadows when "Sun Shadows" were enabled in game option. If I were to disable Sun Shadows, there would be a huge degradation of overall graphics quality. I am not sure how to fix shadows this time... *FIXED* (I think...)

*2. Texture flickering galore*! Field textures, and odd texture flickers from left and right sides of my monitor occur all the damn time as I walk around in open areas. They obliterate my experience and based on what I researched, it is impossible to get rid of this effect for good! *FIXED* (I think...)

EDIT: Holy Wowzers! I think I found THE settings that removed almost all texture & shadow flickering and left me with excellent shadow draw distance, but at the cost of slightly worse close-by shadow quality, which I am very willing to sacrifice. Check them out and let me know if they fixed your shadow & texture flicker:
Quote:


> r2_sun on
> r2_sun_depth_far_bias -0.00001
> r2_sun_depth_far_scale 0.99999
> r2_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
> r2_sun_depth_near_scale 0.99995
> r2_sun_details on
> r2_sun_far 100.
> r2_sun_focus on
> r2_sun_lumscale 1.
> r2_sun_lumscale_amb 0.
> r2_sun_lumscale_hemi 0.6
> r2_sun_near 30.
> r2_sun_near_border 1.
> r2_sun_quality st_opt_extreme
> r2_sun_shafts st_opt_high
> r2_sun_tsm on
> r2_sun_tsm_proj 0.64


P.S. The above settings even work for 2013 Mod Pack's xrRender_R2.dll that allows for a much higher grass draw distance at the cost of producing more texture and shadow flickering. With above settings you get both - great grass draw distance and no flickering of textures and/or shadows!









*I think now I can finally PLAY the game* instead of setting it up, which took me almost 2 full days with all the downloading, installing/re-installing, copying files, editing files, downgrading versions, and testing.























*BIG THANKS to BoredGunner* for providing all the fixes, patch downgrading, testing, and etc







.


----------



## boredgunner

Good job, I'm sure that will come in handy and I will refer others to your post. X-Ray engine is a real pain in the ass a lot of the time. A proper S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game on UE4 (or even UE3) + PhysX + OpenAL... that would be a dream come true.


----------



## MonarchX

Yes, it really is pain in the ass. You even have to download a separate xrGame.dll file just to get the right FOV. In the end I still occasional flicker of the entire field texture, but no shadow flickering any more.

I don't know what to think of the AI in this game. It seems both - really clever & really dumb. It can be really hard to kill even on the easiest game difficulty, but other times enemies would just pile up in one single location, standing 2mm from each other, so a single grenade would take them all down. This is what happened to me in the very first camp where you start. I went to shoot the border soldiers, who decided to come after me all the way from the border they were guarding! Shooting distances in this game can be mind-boggling extreme! The camp decided to defend me and the camp, but they piled up in this one little spot by the fence because they either decided to use the fence as a cover (clever AI) OR they had no idea how to get around the fence (dumb AI). My bet is on dumb AI. Anyway, the border patrol threw 1 single grenade over the fence and killed ALL the camp members, except for me. It feels so wrong. Will they respawn or is that spot going to be empty from now on?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes, it really is pain in the ass. You even have to download a separate xrGame.dll file just to get the right FOV. In the end I still occasional flicker of the entire field texture, but no shadow flickering any more.
> 
> I don't know what to think of the AI in this game. It seems both - really clever & really dumb. It can be really hard to kill even on the easiest game difficulty, but other times enemies would just pile up in one single location, standing 2mm from each other, so a single grenade would take them all down. This is what happened to me in the very first camp where you start. I went to shoot the border soldiers, who decided to come after me all the way from the border they were guarding! Shooting distances in this game can be mind-boggling extreme! The camp decided to defend me and the camp, but they piled up in this one little spot by the fence because they either decided to use the fence as a cover (clever AI) OR they had no idea how to get around the fence (dumb AI). My bet is on dumb AI. Anyway, the border patrol threw 1 single grenade over the fence and killed ALL the camp members, except for me. It feels so wrong. Will they respawn or is that spot going to be empty from now on?


It's like most other dynamic open world games, where AI seems to be intelligent and dumb at the same time. Mod Pack 2013 makes them smarter than vanilla by making them less restricted and giving them more features, but this can also make them do dumber things sometimes. AI is indeed smart and dumb at the same time, that's how X-Ray is.









AI will respawn, and typically they will be more aggressive since the military doesn't like to be attacked. Mod Pack 2013 (through Oblivion Lost) has perhaps the most unhinged AI so don't be surprised if one day, you return to the rookie camp only to find them being slaughtered by the military (maybe even Spetsnaz).


----------



## MonarchX

Indeed! I love how this game doesn't have any of that duck & cover feel to it, where you have places to hide specifically for some pre-set/pre-assumd fire-fights like in recent games. You just have to use some tree and lean to kill! Then we have pretty much 1-3 shot kills, although it bugs me that such is the case even on Novice. You die from 1 shot and they die from 3 on Novice, so I cannot imagine how hard the game must be on harder modes. I stick to Novice - plenty hard for me!

I have some questions:

1. How do I mount scopes and other gun updates? How do I fix weapons/armor?
2. I also can't figure out where to hide when the sky turns red. I mean the original camp has a basement, but what about the rest of the game??? What if you're far from any camp when the Zone decides to do its "reset" or whatever it is called.
3. I play the game in Russian, but Mod Pack 2013 added some items with English descriptions, but these descriptions consist only of names. For example, there are new guns that have 0 info about them. There is no way to find out if they are more accurate and the kind of damage they provide. I would also like Mod Pack 2013 with Russian localization, but there is no such thing, is there?
4. Is Mod Pack 2013 going to keep the game really dark during the day? The first map seems to be so, but I was hoping some places would look closer to this

5. Oblivison Lost 2010 in itself includes a ton of mods/updates. Does that mean Mod Pack 2013 include all of them too?

Finally, I am not sure if such was the case before the Mod Pack 2013, but at the moment the game is SPOOKIER than Evil Within or Alien - Isolation. I am still so proud that developers could produce a game like that back in 2007, even though it only recently became playable with all the engine's bells & whistles enabled. Even facial geometry is on par with games from 2012-2013!


----------



## boredgunner

1) Mounting scopes, silencers, and grenade launchers hasn't changed: if your equipped gun is compatible with any such addons, you right click on the addon and choose the appropriate action, or double click the addon, or drag and drop the addon over the equipped gun.

2) Any solid indoor structures should be safe. As long as you sprint and have energy drinks if you're over-encumbered, you'll be alright. I'll warn you that this won't be the case in Lost Alpha which has MUCH larger maps, so if an emission or psy-storm (which is absent from SoC and SoC mods) strikes in the wrong place at the wrong time, you will be forced to load an earlier save.

3) Correct, Mod Pack 2013 is English only.

4) You can tinker around with the in-game settings to make it brighter, but in general it is darker than other mods. I don't think I'll be changing this, mostly since I've moved on from it and will be focusing more on Lost Alpha.

5) Mod Pack 2013 includes many of them, but there are so many different versions of Oblivion Lost so it's hard to keep track.

I agree with you about how spooky the game is. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is spookier than these newer try-hard games like The Evil Within.


----------



## jmcosta

lol i just testd the debug menu for the first time and its funny how the AI reacts in certain situations


i m surprised it didn't crash once but the framerate wasn't stable after 150 individuals


Spoiler: pics








ragdoll with collisions lol


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Indeed! I love how this game doesn't have any of that duck & cover feel to it, where you have places to hide specifically for some pre-set/pre-assumd fire-fights like in recent games. You just have to use some tree and lean to kill! Then we have pretty much 1-3 shot kills, although it bugs me that such is the case even on Novice. You die from 1 shot and they die from 3 on Novice, so I cannot imagine how hard the game must be on harder modes. I stick to Novice - plenty hard for me!


Lol, try Misery 2.1.1 for CoP. You will never think any other game is difficult ever again by comparison. After being like BoredGunner and always trying to make Misery as miserable for myself as I could. I find all my other games on Hard, even Ranger mode on Metro LL to be just too easy.

Seriously, give Misery 2.1.1 a go with Recon and if you make it through that nightmare, no game will ever be too hard ever again. Guaranteed.

Towards the end there with Misery 2.1.1 it got so easy after a few play throughs, I stopped outright killing people and started to see how many I could wound in a firefight so I could interrogate them  now that was an actual challenge as I constantly found myself going through 5-10 stims, a few U.K. rations, about 20 bandages and a few weapon and armor repair kits per firefight when killing was no longer the primary goal.

Also, a fun thing to do with Recon is learn to effectively sneak up to and stab a merc in the back of the neck. That little "Ouah" followed by their body crumbling to the floor makes the heart pounding adrenaline rush something that other games just cannot offer you.

The STALKER series has given me a new game grading scale that goes now from 1 to Misery 2.1.1 with most games barely scoring a Vanilla STALKER CS though Metro LL's Ranger mode scores a solid Lost Alpha to Misery with Sniper class.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Lol, try Misery 2.1.1 for CoP. You will never think any other game is difficult ever again by comparison.


Haha, at least not other shooters.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WARDOZER9*
> 
> Lol, try Misery 2.1.1 for CoP. You will never think any other game is difficult ever again by comparison. After being like BoredGunner and always trying to make Misery as miserable for myself as I could. I find all my other games on Hard, even Ranger mode on Metro LL to be just too easy.
> 
> Seriously, give Misery 2.1.1 a go with Recon and if you make it through that nightmare, no game will ever be too hard ever again. Guaranteed.


Played and beat it with that setup way back when it released (or maybe one patch later?). TBH it's not THAT bad (at least after the fixed the super-low sniper accuracy bug).

The dark road spawn (been a while, forgot name) can be kind of hard (just run away), but pretty much after clearing that ship near the beginning (usually end up back-stabbing the bandits), it gets a lot easier. After that, the only challenge was the stupid bloodsuckers near the electric-station stingray crash (that was painful). Act 2 (level 2?) is just an easy level to beat, and act 3 is entirely dependent on your gear at the end of act 2.

I haven't tried 2.1.1 yet, so maybe it's massively more difficult now. The only thing I saw was the whole "sun is radioactive" option, which might make the game harder (although it's kind of a lame way of doing that).

If you want hard, go get Far Cry 1 and set it to "realistic" (haaaa). No game has ever made me rage to the degree that game has. Seriously; there's a turret section in the later parts of the game which isn't smooth (car jerks around), and you need 100% accuracy with super-slow rockets (I think 4 in a row) to even make it to the later part of the turret section. Don't even get me started on the final boss fight.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does Misery 2.1.1 need any other mods to compliment it, or is it good to go as is?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does Misery 2.1.1 need any other mods to compliment it, or is it good to go as is?


Balance is still off, flesh and boars and snorks are bullet sponges. I recommend editing their damage resistance values at the very least.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does Misery 2.1.1 need any other mods to compliment it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance is still off, flesh and boars and snorks are bullet sponges. I recommend editing their damage resistance values at the very least.
Click to expand...

Did you make a "patch" for that by chance?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you make a "patch" for that by chance?


I never got around to it for 2.1.1. I had hoped they'd do a good enough job balancing it themselves but nope.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you make a "patch" for that by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got around to it for 2.1.1. I had hoped they'd do a good enough job balancing it themselves but nope.
Click to expand...

I thought a few people were editing Misery and making their own patches in this thread, can you remember any of them? I may just install it and see how it goes, then check back here again if its too terrible. I would probably have to wade through 100s of posts to find anything useful in this thread, unless you have some ideas of user made patches off the top of your head.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I thought a few people were editing Misery and making their own patches in this thread, can you remember any of them? I may just install it and see how it goes, then check back here again if its too terrible. I would probably have to wade through 100s of posts to find anything useful in this thread, unless you have some ideas of user made patches off the top of your head.


All the user made patches I saw are for previous versions which are incompatible with the latest one. It's not too bad, the things you *must* change are Snork/Flesh/Boar damage resistance/health values, and the amount of money you make from quests which is now way too much.


----------



## Aparition

I think Flesh requiring 10k bullets is supposed to be a joke.

At least I always laughed when I died from one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I thought a few people were editing Misery and making their own patches in this thread, can you remember any of them? I may just install it and see how it goes, then check back here again if its too terrible. I would probably have to wade through 100s of posts to find anything useful in this thread, unless you have some ideas of user made patches off the top of your head.
> 
> 
> 
> All the user made patches I saw are for previous versions which are incompatible with the latest one. It's not too bad, the things you *must* change are Snork/Flesh/Boar damage resistance/health values, and the amount of money you make from quests which is now way too much.
Click to expand...

Ah alright. I found some various mod/patches on the moddb forums too that I will try too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think Flesh requiring 10k bullets is supposed to be a joke.
> 
> At least I always laughed when I died from one.


lol, In most other mods or vanilla, Flesh are super weak. Must be payback in this mod


----------



## budgetcreep2012

Im gonna just reccomend right now "STALKERSOUP" by TechnoBacon. Its a full redo (less buggy and better English support) of the Russian "people's soup" that features all of the cut content and some extras from SOC.


----------



## XKaan

I feel like STALKER has turned into a lot of waiting..lol

There's a number of promising, and quite frankly amazing mods on the way, but its a big waiting game!

My watch list:

STALKER Wormwood
Frozen Zone
Phantoms Zone

plus a few others than I can't recall.


----------



## General Crumples

Isn't Wormwood mostly a weapons/animations pack?

I would love to install it over AtmosFear and the AI Tweak modpack and Absolute Textures


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Isn't Wormwood mostly a weapons/animations pack?
> 
> I would love to install it over AtmosFear and the AI Tweak modpack and Absolute Textures


No - it will also have new missions, new areas, new underground lab, etc.


----------



## MonarchX

So is the new BETA Mod Pack an update to Mod Pack 2013? AFAIK Mod Pack 2014 will be (or is) for Lost Alpha, which should be avoided until Director's Cut next year.

What about X-Ray Engine R3 renderer? Can it be used with Mod Pack BETA? Is there a separate download link? I can't find out! I don't want to download all of Lost Alpha just to get the R3 renderer.. It looks amazing, even if MSAA is not possible. SMAA should be though!

Are there better weapon textures? It seems like none of the texture packs use high enough resolution for weapons, which just lack detail.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So is the new BETA Mod Pack an update to Mod Pack 2013? AFAIK Mod Pack 2014 will be (or is) for Lost Alpha, which should be avoided until Director's Cut next year.
> 
> What about X-Ray Engine R3 renderer? Can it be used with Mod Pack BETA? Is there a separate download link? I can't find out! I don't want to download all of Lost Alpha just to get the R3 renderer.. It looks amazing, even if MSAA is not possible. SMAA should be though!
> 
> Are there better weapon textures? It seems like none of the texture packs use high enough resolution for weapons, which just lack detail.


The BETA version of Mod Pack 2013 is a separate version as the file size suggests, you use either it or the regular one.

You or I can't update the renderer on SoC. The source code is required, as well as extensive modification to most aspects of the game. Lost Alpha is more than an R3 renderer, it's a separate game, a re-imagining of SoC with much more detailed level design, much greater scale, much better gameplay mechanics, but also a terrible story compared to SoC's excellent one, and pathetic A-Life with way too few spawns on every map. Wait for Director's Cut.

MSAA actually is possible in Lost Alpha (on R3 only), I was mistaken if I claimed otherwise since sometimes it glitches and stops working (fixed by changing resolution and changing it back to yours). I only have one screenshot of LA on max detail (DX10), including full MSAA. Here it is:









Compare that to DX9, with everything else maxed out and 4x SGSSAA forced through drivers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































































SGSSAA of course provides much better anti-aliasing, but DX10 provides slightly better lighting, slightly better shadows, better parallax mapping, and dynamic wet surfaces unlike DX9. The best of both worlds isn't possible, however with your PC I recommend maxing it out on DX10 and running downsampling. DSR runs like complete ass in Lost Alpha, but even a little bit should help I would think.


----------



## MonarchX

Were ALL of those shots from LA? The R3 shot looks much better, with grass and tree shadows. I use DSR because SGSSAA blurs thing, something I dislike. I recall running SoC just fine with 4K DSR... I need to check if there is an ENB for STALKER.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Were ALL of those shots from LA? The R3 shot looks much better, with grass and tree shadows. I use DSR because SGSSAA blurs thing, something I dislike. I recall running SoC just fine with 4K DSR... I need to check if there is an ENB for STALKER.


All of them are indeed Lost Alpha. SGSSAA and other supersampling forms only add blur in certain games where there's a shader conflict, Lost Alpha isn't one of such games. There probably are ENBs, I actually used one for Build 1935 which was decent unlike 99% of the ENBs out there.


----------



## RuneDunes

So what mod is worth playing right now? I have all the STALKERS including Lost Alpha. I played through several mods before, I just want something new and different. Is the new version of SGM any good?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> So what mod is worth playing right now? I have all the STALKERS including Lost Alpha. I played through several mods before, I just want something new and different. Is the new version of SGM any good?


SGM is mildly fun but unstable for me. What mods have you played? I wonder myself if STALKERSOUP is worth playing in its current state.


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> SGM is mildly fun but unstable for me. What mods have you played? I wonder myself if STALKERSOUP is worth playing in its current state.


Shadow of Chernobyl - played vanilla three times, Narodnaya Solyanka (i think that is stalkersoup IIRC, I also never finished it), Complete, LURK, Oblivion Lost, SMP 2.4

Clear Sky - vanilla twice, Total Faction War, Complete, your modpack

Call of Pripyat - vanilla twice, Misery 1.0, Complete,

I actually played SGM 2.2 but I never completed it, I just now realized that the "new" SGM I was talking about was just a re-release of an old mod on moddb. I liked SGM because it had so many locations.
I'm considering doing SGM 2.2 again, or Misery 2.0 with a huge weapons mod addon. I tried Misery 2.0 before but like many others I hated the tedious and annoying features.


----------



## boredgunner

Hmm you've pretty much seen it all then. While it's not a big mod, you could try Dynamic Shaders 2.0 for SoC.


----------



## nleksan

Cannot wait to for Titan X + waterblock/backplate availability....

To finally be able to run MISERY, Lost Alpha, et al, FULL ULTRA settings + 2x2 SSAA (DSR), on my LG 34UM95/UM97/UC97????

Trouser tent!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Started playing STALKER CoP with Misery 2.1 again but I'm getting terrible performance.

CPU usage is pinned to 100% on one core and I get stuttering, crashes, and like 40 fps maximum. I tried both CF on and CF off, no difference. Running 1440p.

I turned a-life down to 300 but no luck. Any suggestions? I tried DX11 and DX10, no difference.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Shadow of Chernobyl - played vanilla three times, Narodnaya Solyanka (i think that is stalkersoup IIRC, I also never finished it), Complete, LURK, Oblivion Lost, SMP 2.4
> 
> Clear Sky - vanilla twice, Total Faction War, Complete, your modpack
> 
> Call of Pripyat - vanilla twice, Misery 1.0, Complete,
> 
> I actually played SGM 2.2 but I never completed it, I just now realized that the "new" SGM I was talking about was just a re-release of an old mod on moddb. I liked SGM because it had so many locations.
> I'm considering doing SGM 2.2 again, or Misery 2.0 with a huge weapons mod addon. I tried Misery 2.0 before but like many others I hated the tedious and annoying features.


Check for Stalker Secret Trails, or hidden trails. Pretty good mod for SOC. Ads a lot of story.
Then there is priboi story too.


----------



## XKaan

All of the best mods are forthcoming - but who knows it could be an endless wait. (It sometimes feels that way)


----------



## Rhialto

Dunno if someone in this fan club have interest in this... S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin #020 is listed on eBay with 2 days left.
You can visit the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. collector coin owners registry on facebook fore more info. Yes, it's a bit pricey.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Dunno if someone in this fan club have interest in this... S.T.A.L.K.E.R. coin #020 is listed on eBay with 2 days left.
> You can visit the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. collector coin owners registry on facebook fore more info. Yes, it's a bit pricey.


GOD DAMN!

Yeah I like collectibles, but that's a bit much.


----------



## RuneDunes

I ended up starting SGM 2.0 Geonezis, an older version of SGM but with more quests and over 100+ weapons.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Started playing STALKER CoP with Misery 2.1 again but I'm getting terrible performance.
> 
> CPU usage is pinned to 100% on one core and I get stuttering, crashes, and like 40 fps maximum. I tried both CF on and CF off, no difference. Running 1440p.
> 
> I turned a-life down to 300 but no luck. Any suggestions? I tried DX11 and DX10, no difference.


ya that is stalker lol
at first i thought it was the game processing a lot AI in the area or some bug repeating actions unending/memory leak... but then when i start playing the dark mode i realize it was the sun light/dynamic shadows
the performance drop always happened in the morning or sundown for me :&
i don't think there's a fix for that, unless if you play always at night which is very atmospheric in this game/mod
try it


----------



## MonarchX

Doesn't STALKER have the most advanced AI in an FPS game and in general? I absolutely love the difficulty of it. It seems most realistic, at least after Mod Pack 2013.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Doesn't STALKER have the most advanced AI in an FPS game and in general? I absolutely love the difficulty of it. It seems most realistic, at least after Mod Pack 2013.


Most advanced in an FPS game is arguable. It is the most advanced in some ways, specifically the way A-Life works and the functionality it can provide (as seen in mods such as that one). It has many problems though, such as stealth which will always be bad, and combat AI is basic but still slightly above average.

Strategy games seem to have the smartest AI in general, by far.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sup guys!









Cannot wait for my system to be finished, so I can dive back into these games in Crossfire. Dual 6870s under Thermospheres should really ramp up the frame rates over when I first started CoP with my 5770.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did the Misery team change anything with the CoP executable to make it handle higher memory loads better? It seems like if I have some of the settings to high the game is crashing, and I suspect it is hitting memory limits with the engine and crashing the game. Not vram but system memory.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did the Misery team change anything with the CoP executable to make it handle higher memory loads better? It seems like if I have some of the settings to high the game is crashing, and I suspect it is hitting memory limits with the engine and crashing the game. Not vram but system memory.


I don't think so, I think CoP can use up to 4GB by default.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, maybe something else isn't quite stable in the mod itself.

Even though I moved the game to an SSD it still has some hitching while loading things (typical when loading new AI's) it was basically unplayable on a hard drive that I tried before, but it still stutters more than I'd like. Does RAID 0 SSD help very much, or would it help much in this case?

Hard to believe a game would suffer so badly on a mechanical drive or even an SSD but I know the STALKER series has always had this problem, usually its playable though. Although Misery seems to be the worst mod yet, that I've tried, as far as this stuttering goes.


----------



## boredgunner

At best, a RAID 0 SSD setup will just decrease loading times. I actually have Misery 2 installed on an HDD right now and it runs fine on max detail + downsampling from 2880 x 1620.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> At best, a RAID 0 SSD setup will just decrease loading times. I actually have Misery 2 installed on an HDD right now and it runs fine on max detail + downsampling from 2880 x 1620.


Hmm, does the game hate AMD gpus or crossfire then? Our systems are similar (going by your sig rig). I turned down several settings to make it playable, and not crash, maybe there was a setup step that I missed, like changing the DX renderer or something.

Or maybe I just need to OC my CPU, although it hasn't held back to many things as stock yet...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Misery runs like **** for me. Even with my CPU at 4.6GHz and installed on my SSD it runs badly. CF or no, doesn't matter, same performance of 25-30fps on max settings, 1440p.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, does the game hate AMD gpus or crossfire then? Our systems are similar (going by your sig rig). I turned down several settings to make it playable, and not crash, maybe there was a setup step that I missed, like changing the DX renderer or something.
> 
> Or maybe I just need to OC my CPU, although it hasn't held back to many things as stock yet...


It must hate AMD. You and chiknnwatrmln both have better CPUs than me, and the AMD equivalent video card. On max detail at 1080p + downsampling (DSR) from 1620p, I get a solid 60 FPS in Misery 2 (I limit frame rate to 60). Sometimes it will drop to the 50s but usually it's 60. Note I haven't played past Zaton on this system, so maybe it will run worse in Yanov or Pripyat? I doubt it though, Pripyat is the easiest map to run and Yanov doesn't have ridiculous A-Life/spawns to make it run worse.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It must hate AMD. You and chiknnwatrmln both have better CPUs than me, and the AMD equivalent video card. On max detail at 1080p + downsampling (DSR) from 1620p, I get a solid 60 FPS in Misery 2 (I limit frame rate to 60). Sometimes it will drop to the 50s but usually it's 60. Note I haven't played past Zaton on this system, so maybe it will run worse in Yanov or Pripyat? I doubt it though, Pripyat is the easiest map to run and Yanov doesn't have ridiculous A-Life/spawns to make it run worse.


Way back when I had a GTX 670 it still didn't run that well.

It's not like my GPUs are struggling, the game just simply doesn't use them. My CPU is pinned to 100% on one core, and seven other threads and both GPUs just kinda sit around doing nothing.

What do you have your A-life set to? Mine is on 250 iirc. I get the worst performance in the major cities, Skadovsk and Yanov I see like 20fps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Way back when I had a GTX 670 it still didn't run that well.
> 
> It's not like my GPUs are struggling, the game just simply doesn't use them. My CPU is pinned to 100% on one core, and seven other threads and both GPUs just kinda sit around doing nothing.
> 
> What do you have your A-life set to? Mine is on 250 iirc. I get the worst performance in the major cities, Skadovsk and Yanov I see like 20fps.


Mine is at "Extended Default" though I forget the actual numerical value.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, does the game hate AMD gpus or crossfire then? Our systems are similar (going by your sig rig). I turned down several settings to make it playable, and not crash, maybe there was a setup step that I missed, like changing the DX renderer or something.
> 
> Or maybe I just need to OC my CPU, although it hasn't held back to many things as stock yet...
> 
> 
> 
> It must hate AMD. You and chiknnwatrmln both have better CPUs than me, and the AMD equivalent video card. On max detail at 1080p + downsampling (DSR) from 1620p, I get a solid 60 FPS in Misery 2 (I limit frame rate to 60). Sometimes it will drop to the 50s but usually it's 60. Note I haven't played past Zaton on this system, so maybe it will run worse in Yanov or Pripyat? I doubt it though, Pripyat is the easiest map to run and Yanov doesn't have ridiculous A-Life/spawns to make it run worse.
Click to expand...

That seems to be the case then, FPS is wildly different at times too. I bumped several of the heavy hitting settings down a few notches and when I'm out away from AI I can get 100+ fps, but when I get near the Skadovsk, it hovers around 30-45fps easily. It's definitely using both gpu's, they are running 100% each, not sure what CPU usage is doing, haven't checked that yet.

Although my screen is 2560 x 1600, so that obviously takes some force to run, maybe my FPS is inline with that resolution really.


----------



## Ceadderman

It may not interact well if it's a mod. Cuz I had no problems with STALKER series with my 5770. That doesn't mean that things haven't changed but I see no reason you can't run maxed or near maxed speeds with AMD.









~Ceadder


----------



## MaxFTW

Ill give titan x a test with stalker + misery tonight with DSR and stuff :3


----------



## edalbkrad

Question regarding installation of Clear Sky complete.
It says I need the game version v1.5.10

Do i just install this patch over a fresh install of clear sky retail dvd?
http://www.fileplanet.com/191404/190000/fileinfo/STALKER:-Clear-Sky---v1.5.10-Patch-%28Retail%29

or do i need to install the older patches first?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> Question regarding installation of Clear Sky complete.
> It says I need the game version v1.5.10
> 
> Do i just install this patch over a fresh install of clear sky retail dvd?
> http://www.fileplanet.com/191404/190000/fileinfo/STALKER:-Clear-Sky---v1.5.10-Patch-%28Retail%29
> 
> or do i need to install the older patches first?


You don't need other patches.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You don't need other patches.


ok thanks, im halfway through the game.
Currently stuck at limansk, All my saves after the bridge to limansk wont work.
Im gonna try the suggestions I found while googling to finish limansk in one go and just make a save after.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> ok thanks, im halfway through the game.
> Currently stuck at limansk, All my saves after the bridge to limansk wont work.
> Im gonna try the suggestions I found while googling to finish limansk in one go and just make a save after.


Yeah that's a well known issue with the game. For that reason it's best to finish Limansk in one session, it's not long anyway.


----------



## jmcosta

have you guys seen this " Photo Realistic " for misery mod

some pics
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651743250326/
i never liked ENB especially the gray effect and huge amount of dof but everybody has different tastes...

btw there's another update coming for misery

changelog


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> have you guys seen this " Photo Realistic " for misery mod
> 
> some pics
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651743250326/
> i never liked ENB especially the gray effect and huge amount of dof but everybody has different tastes...
> 
> btw there's another update coming for misery
> 
> changelog


That picture makes it look bad. Overdone HDR and stupid blur. You're much better off using the in-game MSAA combined with supersampling, or dropping down to DX9 and using supersampling. You can also tweak the image quality with console commands if you like.

I see it's a good thing I didn't start making changes to 2.1.1. I look forward to 2.2.


----------



## RuneDunes

Don't be fooled by the effects of ENB or SweetFX. Color saturation, over the line HDR and Bloom, and depth of field really gives a false feeling of the game looking better. But it can look really damn good with the right adjustment, take a look at brussell's pictures here: http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2008&start=20


----------



## Valkayria

ENB and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. just don't mix. Hell, ENB and any game don't mix.


----------



## Ceadderman

Did they ever get the last Stalker done or did they simply abandon it? I know there was talk of them abandoning due to issues with the government but I have been hoping that someone simply picked it out of the scrapheap and resurrected it.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did they ever get the last Stalker done or did they simply abandon it? I know there was talk of them abandoning due to issues with the government but I have been hoping that someone simply picked it out of the scrapheap and resurrected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


GSC remade their website and they claim to be working on something now. I'm not holding my breath however.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did they ever get the last Stalker done or did they simply abandon it? I know there was talk of them abandoning due to issues with the government but I have been hoping that someone simply picked it out of the scrapheap and resurrected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSC remade their website and they claim to be working on something now. I'm not holding my breath however.
Click to expand...

Hope they do. Replaying CoP for the millionth time it seems and as much fun as it is there is no more mystery during game play.

I took out the Mercs from the processing station w/o much of a challenge because I lured them to the bridge outside the compound and ripped them a new one quite easily. Took all their gear, stored it in the foot locker on the back of one of the trucks and then went and cleared the compound of the loot and stored that and made multiple trips to get it all back to the ship to repair and sell. Knowing where all the artifacts are I was able to buy 2 pieces of armor in an hour after starting a new game give or take the sleep time necessary to collect the gear.










Let's hope GSC gets it together. It would be nice to have a new game to immerse myself into.









DO you have a link about the latest project. I've checked both the old and the new sites and the last update they had was for CoP.









~Ceadder


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hope they do. Replaying CoP for the millionth time it seems and as much fun as it is there is no more mystery during game play.
> 
> I took out the Mercs from the processing station w/o much of a challenge because I lured them to the bridge outside the compound and ripped them a new one quite easily. Took all their gear, stored it in the foot locker on the back of one of the trucks and then went and cleared the compound of the loot and stored that and made multiple trips to get it all back to the ship to repair and sell. Knowing where all the artifacts are I was able to buy 2 pieces of armor in an hour after starting a new game give or take the sleep time necessary to collect the gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope GSC gets it together. It would be nice to have a new game to immerse myself into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO you have a link about the latest project. I've checked both the old and the new sites and the last update they had was for CoP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This is ONLY rumor - but when GSC first came back from the dead there was a frenzy of posts on the Survarium forums about them possibly making STALKER 2. However, one of the Vostok employees who said they had inside info said it would simply be Cossacks 3. That post was deleted by Vostok shortly after...

Again, just rumors!


----------



## edalbkrad

call of pripyat complete VS call of pripyat reloaded?

I just finished my 3rd play through of SOC and CS with the complete mods.
My first play throughs were vanilla and the second time was with the complete mods.
I remember on pripyat complete, there was a map were I couldnt load any previous saved game.

The reviews of pripyat complete mostly had comments of game breaking bugs so im considering the reloaded mod if its more akin to the SOC complete mod.
Im just looking for enhanced graphics and weapons with vanilla campaign.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> This is ONLY rumor - but when GSC first came back from the dead there was a frenzy of posts on the Survarium forums about them possibly making STALKER 2. However, one of the Vostok employees who said they had inside info said it would simply be Cossacks 3. That post was deleted by Vostok shortly after...
> 
> Again, just rumors!


Yeah they haven't formally announced a new project. I don't expect them to make anything, although I guess Cossacks 3 wouldn't be too shocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> call of pripyat complete VS call of pripyat reloaded?
> 
> I just finished my 3rd play through of SOC and CS with the complete mods.
> My first play throughs were vanilla and the second time was with the complete mods.
> I remember on pripyat complete, there was a map were I couldnt load any previous saved game.
> 
> The reviews of pripyat complete mostly had comments of game breaking bugs so im considering the reloaded mod if its more akin to the SOC complete mod.
> Im just looking for enhanced graphics and weapons with vanilla campaign.


I don't recommend any of the Complete mods. CoP Complete was buggy and was never updated, and the others are just inferior. I actually never tried CoP Reloaded, but the mod I recommend most for CoP is Misery 2. There's an additional update coming out for it, although the current version has no serious bugs. Misery 2 is without a doubt the most unique, innovative, and ambitious CoP overhaul mod, with the best graphics as well. It is made by most of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. modders.


----------



## Ceadderman

Am I alone in thinking that Putin wanted GSC? Russia did invade the Ukraine after all.









~Ceadder


----------



## thanos999

Been playing call off pripyat s.g.m.mode 2.2 its one off the best mods ive played loads off extra quests some new guns like the barret and akm tactical.

Any really good mods for clearsky ?

Ive played complete on all the stalker games lost alpha is buggy as hell so im waiting for a update that was promissed last year but stil hasent arrived.

Survarium is just another mmofsp and not what i was hoping for which was a rpg.

So any new mods coming out that are worth trying beside misery 2?


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah they haven't formally announced a new project. I don't expect them to make anything, although I guess Cossacks 3 wouldn't be too shocking.
> I don't recommend any of the Complete mods. CoP Complete was buggy and was never updated, and the others are just inferior. I actually never tried CoP Reloaded, but the mod I recommend most for CoP is Misery 2. There's an additional update coming out for it, although the current version has no serious bugs. Misery 2 is without a doubt the most unique, innovative, and ambitious CoP overhaul mod, with the best graphics as well. It is made by most of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. modders.


I've been reading the reviews of misery and it seems to have very hard difficulty.
I'll give it a go if you think an average fps player can finish it. Does it still have the vanilla campaign?


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I've been reading the reviews of misery and it seems to have very hard difficulty.
> I'll give it a go if you think an average fps player can finish it. Does it still have the vanilla campaign?


yeah its a hard mod to new players, has the vanilla campaign with new and improved features
there s more weapons, equipments and tweaks in the economy, artifacts...
graphically they edited atmosfear3 and made some new textures


----------



## Ceadderman

Does Misery work with Steam? I assume it does but I want to be sure before I waste the time downloading and installing it.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yes, it does.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, it does.


It does, yes.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I've been reading the reviews of misery and it seems to have very hard difficulty.
> I'll give it a go if you think an average fps player can finish it. Does it still have the vanilla campaign?


It's only really hard in the beginning.
Once you understand the equipment and get some gear it becomes quite fun.
Personally I think they just made the beginning take x5 as long to get geared up compared to vanilla, but once you get over that hump it's excellent.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I've been reading the reviews of misery and it seems to have very hard difficulty.
> I'll give it a go if you think an average fps player can finish it. Does it still have the vanilla campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> It's only really hard in the beginning.
> Once you understand the equipment and get some gear it becomes quite fun.
> Personally I think they just made the beginning take x5 as long to get geared up compared to vanilla, but once you get over that hump it's excellent.
Click to expand...

So long as the original pickups haven't been removed I would think that it wouldn't take near as long getting up and running. I generally start off at the anomaly nearest the drop zone and let the Stalkers there do their thing. If they die, then I scavenge them and head to the Dredge and get the stuff I can get there and then head for the Skadovsk and rid myself of the excess weight. But with the SPAS being in the station at the top of the hill and the loot in the Generator, I make out pretty quickly.

So are there many changes in the stockpiles around the zone or no?









~Ceadder


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So long as the original pickups haven't been removed I would think that it wouldn't take near as long getting up and running. I generally start off at the anomaly nearest the drop zone and let the Stalkers there do their thing. If they die, then I scavenge them and head to the Dredge and get the stuff I can get there and then head for the Skadovsk and rid myself of the excess weight. But with the SPAS being in the station at the top of the hill and the loot in the Generator, I make out pretty quickly.
> 
> So are there many changes in the stockpiles around the zone or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You should read the description








Yes everything is changed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So long as the original pickups haven't been removed I would think that it wouldn't take near as long getting up and running. I generally start off at the anomaly nearest the drop zone and let the Stalkers there do their thing. If they die, then I scavenge them and head to the Dredge and get the stuff I can get there and then head for the Skadovsk and rid myself of the excess weight. But with the SPAS being in the station at the top of the hill and the loot in the Generator, I make out pretty quickly.
> 
> So are there many changes in the stockpiles around the zone or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should read the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everything is changed.
Click to expand...

I don't have the link so yeah. Figured it out.























Poo, everything changed. But thems the breaks living in the Zone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You should read the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everything is changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the link so yeah. Figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poo, everything changed. But thems the breaks living surviving in the Zone*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

FTFY, Misery isn't a walk in the park, its a whole other level of hard core.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You should read the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everything is changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the link so yeah. Figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poo, everything changed. But thems the breaks living surviving in the Zone*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTFY, Misery isn't a walk in the park, its a whole other level of hard core.
Click to expand...

You ain't kidding. Where it set me was tween the helicopter crash(stupid snarks killed me 2nd time start) and the waste processing plant. First time through

Got killed once by Mercs at the plant because I couldn't tell where I was at.
Got killed twice at the docks across from the plant.
Finally won a battle at the docs by stealth killing Stalker at campfire running behind the truck around the building and shooting a Stalker who took cover behind the right hand shipping container but another one came into my firing range so I took him out backing to the side of the building reloading my skorpion popping out and filling Stalker full of lead and then finishing the one behind the container out.

Sadly I had to restart because I got sick(stupid me for removing my Gas mask) and didn't have an earlier save and spent my money upgrading a Mauser with scope and silencer and 15 rounds. So yeah I hadda completely restart. Love the game but it can be ridiculously hard considering that I started with Special Ops soldier and have silenced weapons. I shoot a guy from behind in the dark and suddenly I'm being swarmed by dudes who shouldn't have noticed my hiding place to begin with. Not a single one of them has NV Devices.










~Ceadder


----------



## thanos999

i found misery to hard for my liking so im using sgm mode 2.2 its stil hard in the begging but no where as hard as misery plus you start in cordon but no sid in the bunker and nere the end there a mission to kill 500 zombies
plus there are accievments like get 300 headshots and upgrade all equipment

and i havent used the gausss rifle in it i prefer the barret .50

just started my 2nd play throught on a harder difficulty


----------



## Ceadderman

I went Misery Mode, contemplating reinstalling it to set up Rookie Mode.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I went Misery Mode, contemplating reinstalling it to set up Rookie Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Looks like I was overthinking things a bit. Misery level is actually pretty simple. Already have 2 artifacts. Boar and Bubble fish. I got them off a bandit that I killed at the loading docks. Contemplating selling the Bubble fish cause it's in a container that I haven't figured out how to sell and I'm suffering from radiation sickness. Took out a whole cadre of Stalkers at the Tanker and got some pretty decent gear which I can sell. This Autopistol that I have is pretty nice for taking down people cleanly. Although I had to sit in the shadows and wait for the Stalkers to come to me one at a time. I had three of them stacked like soggy cordwood in the main compartment because my class is stealthy and because I kept my shots to a minimum to keep the muzzle flip from interfering with lining up a shot. This sun radiation is murder however.









Quick question, I have a radioactive symbol faction badge. What do I do with that?









~Ceadder


----------



## Aparition

You have to put the artifacts in containers or they will irradiate you. Or find one that eats radiation.
Pick what artifacts you want to use carefully








The patches you can sell.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay so I should store them in my trunk storage til I get an artifact to cancel out the radiation.









Being a Stalker badge can I sell it to the Bandit leader on the Skadovsk? I have not talked to him yet but I noticed that Owl purchases equipment that he never would've in Vanilla game. So? I'm not playing atm so would like to know to speed things along when I get back on. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay so I should store them in my trunk storage til I get an artifact to cancel out the radiation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Stalker badge can I sell it to the Bandit leader on the Skadovsk? I have not talked to him yet but I noticed that Owl purchases equipment that he never would've in Vanilla game. So? I'm not playing atm so would like to know to speed things along when I get back on. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sultan doesn't trade. Make sure you sell stuff to the guy who gives you the best deal. Owl pays more for certain items than Beard, and vice versa.


----------



## Ceadderman

Didn't figure Sultan did but he does send you on missions against a Stalker group and the one that has you trading with the mercs so I did think that he might pay a bounty per badge









Good to know however, given all the changes I have encountered in the first couple of hours. Can't believe how much a simple bolt action rifle costs.









~Caddell


----------



## Valkayria

The Zone beckons me.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I will be working @ night to avoid radiation/lessen it. I couldn't even survive the trip from the Skadovsk to the Ranger station. That really sucked. At least until I can get better than a civilian coat.









~Ceadder


----------



## LandonAaron

Can anyone recommend a great mod to play Call of Pripyat with? Not really interested in Misery. Reading the reviews on ModDB it sounds overly difficult. Last time I played I used an english translation of SGM, not sure which version though I think it was 2.2. It was really cool even though the translation wasn't very good. Looking for some sort of complete overhaul that really changes things up or a new story. Must be english, translations are okay.

Got a hankering to play Fallout 3, but I lost my previous mod setup when I had to reformat hard drives, and I don't feel like modding for a week to get the game to where I would want it to be to play it. I haven't played stalker for a while, so hopefully this will satisfy my post apocalyptic itch.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a great mod to play Call of Pripyat with? Not really interested in Misery. Reading the reviews on ModDB it sounds overly difficult. Last time I played I used an english translation of SGM, not sure which version though I think it was 2.2. It was really cool even though the translation wasn't very good. Looking for some sort of complete overhaul that really changes things up or a new story. Must be english, translations are okay.
> 
> Got a hankering to play Fallout 3, but I lost my previous mod setup when I had to reformat hard drives, and I don't feel like modding for a week to get the game to where I would want it to be to play it. I haven't played stalker for a while, so hopefully this will satisfy my post apocalyptic itch.


I wouldn't duck Misery based on user reviews. It's free, why not try it yourself? I honestly can't recommend another overhaul mod for CoP while Misery 2 exists.

As for total conversion mods, maybe give this one a try:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/translations/downloads/the-way-to-pripyat-english-all-in-one1


----------



## Ceadderman

Misery ain't THAT hard once you realize you need to stick with night patrolling the first few days and get enough cash in your pockets to buy some decent armor and upgrade it to hike around in the zone during the day. Just watch out for snarks cuz they are everywhere. Stay on the Skadovsk's main deck and pick up gear from the weak who venture out and get into trouble. That's easy to see because you can see the mutants killing them off and you can hear it happening when you're inside comfy cozy and safe.

That's if you enable sunlight radiation like I did.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Misery ain't THAT hard once you realize you need to stick with night patrolling the first few days and get enough cash in your pockets to buy some decent armor and upgrade it to hike around in the zone during the day. Just watch out for snarks cuz they are everywhere. Stay on the Skadovsk's main deck and pick up gear from the weak who venture out and get into trouble. That's easy to see because you can see the mutants killing them off and you can hear it happening when you're inside comfy cozy and safe.
> 
> That's if you enable sunlight radiation like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, he probably shouldn't enable that lol. I actually never did since I don't like the idea. So it was even easier for me.


----------



## vitamin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a great mod to play Call of Pripyat with? Not really interested in Misery. Reading the reviews on ModDB it sounds overly difficult. Last time I played I used an english translation of SGM, not sure which version though I think it was 2.2. It was really cool even though the translation wasn't very good. Looking for some sort of complete overhaul that really changes things up or a new story. Must be english, translations are okay.


Maybe you'll find some of these mods interesting:
http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme/downloads
Unfortunately those English translations aren't very good but still better than nothing.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Maybe you'll find some of these mods interesting:
> http://www.moddb.com/members/davidme/downloads
> Unfortunately those English translations aren't very good but still better than nothing.


Thanks, I was actually just looking through his translations here: http://www.moddb.com/mods/translations/downloads, though that appears to be a more comprehensive list. Any you care to recommend? I am thinking I will buckle down and give misery a try, and if I don't enjoy that I will either give The Way to Pripyat a go or start a new SGM 2.2 play through. I probably put over a 100 hrs in on SGM last time I played and didn't finish it


----------



## vitamin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Any you care to recommend?


I'm sorry but I haven't played any (even CoP to be honest, just SoC). But I read some good opinions about Slayer mod. Here's link to discussion on GSC forums:
http://gsc-game.com/main.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr3&thm_page=1&thm_id=5857&sec_id=18#110903


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Don't be fooled by the effects of ENB or SweetFX. Color saturation, over the line HDR and Bloom, and depth of field really gives a false feeling of the game looking better. But it can look really damn good with the right adjustment, take a look at brussell's pictures here: http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2008&start=20


Those pictures look awesome. Does the Stalker ENB work on COP or just SOC? Have a link to a good preset?


----------



## jmcosta

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Studio GSC Announce&#8230; Cossacks 3








well i was expecting for another stalker, but cossacks will do


----------



## Ceadderman

No it won't.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chimeracaust

What are the best mods to replay COP with? (Also has Lost Alpha stopped sucking?)

4,000th post yikes!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> What are the best mods to replay COP with? (Also has Lost Alpha stopped sucking?)
> 
> 4,000th post yikes!


I prefer Misery for CoP (but you'll want to lower the health/damage resistance of some of the mutants who are stupidly durable), although if you want a total conversion then you can choose from SGM, Way in Pripyat, and others which I've never played.

Lost Alpha is stable now, but still has a horrible story and empty levels with terrible A-Life. Director's Cut isn't out yet. Also, it looks like they're creating a DX11 renderer for Director's Cut. I guess they weren't satisfied with LA's DX10 one?

Also, nice avatar lol.


----------



## Aparition

Way to pripyat is ok.
It's vision is amazing and everything leading up to pripyat is awesome.

It's ending is something of a study in fanaticism regarding difficulty though.

Some aspects of it are just ridiculous.

It is worth a playthrough.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I prefer Misery for CoP (but you'll want to lower the health/damage resistance of some of the mutants who are stupidly durable), although if you want a total conversion then you can choose from SGM, Way in Pripyat, and others which I've never played.
> 
> Lost Alpha is stable now, but still has a horrible story and empty levels with terrible A-Life. Director's Cut isn't out yet. Also, it looks like they're creating a DX11 renderer for Director's Cut. I guess they weren't satisfied with LA's DX10 one?
> 
> Also, nice avatar lol.


I couldn't really stand the stuttering and microstuttering in Pripyat which is an engine issue with Misery especially. I don't mind Pripyat Complete either and it seems to be better optimized.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I couldn't really stand the stuttering and microstuttering in Pripyat which is an engine issue with Misery especially. I don't mind Pripyat Complete either and it seems to be better optimized.


99% of the stuttering in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games is caused by AI spawning or updating. Misery has more complex A-Life and more AI so more stutter as a result.

Somewhat off topic, but I just watched Tarkovsky's _Stalker_ for the first time. I didn't know what to expect, and I've never read Roadside Picnic. My first impression was: Russian cinema is... different, and the movie is very complex. It definitely needs to be seen more than once. I really enjoyed its philosophical allegories and dialogue though. Too bad the resolution on my DVD copy was awful, I'll be more eager to rewatch it if a remastered Blu-Ray comes out.

This gave me the idea for a totally different kind of prologue for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series though, centered on Strelok in his group, and exploring their characters and why they went to the Zone in the first place. We never really learn anything about any of these characters in any of the games, except Strelok to some degree.


----------



## Aparition

Ya I really wanted to learn more about Ghost, a legendary STALKER who is killed in the first game. It just seemed... not very legendary.


----------



## XKaan

Hey STALKERS -

As a huge STALKER fan, I am also a huge Metro fan as a lot of you know. (after all 4A is mostly made up of ex-gsc employees)

Anyways, I have been dying for some new METRO, and I feel like we have been waiting forever. What makes me more excited is they confirmed the next Metro would be more "sandbox style", so of course my mind starts thinking of something on the scale of STALKER, but with some insane graphics to boot.

Not huge news, but an employee of 4A updated their LinkedIn account, and it has some interesting data. See below:



Trade and loot systems? Crafting? If I was to guess I'd say what they have planned for the next Metro goes much deeper than just buying an AK from a vendor and slapping a silencer on it.









Credit to onlysp.com for finding the info...


----------



## boredgunner

The more surprising thing there is the space setting project. But I'm most interested in Metro of course.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The more surprising thing there is the space setting project. But I'm most interested in Metro of course.


Yes! That also seems very interesting, albeit far off. I hope it has a gritty space art style, like Project Insomnia but an FPS: http://insomnia-project.com/


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hey STALKERS -
> 
> As a huge STALKER fan, I am also a huge Metro fan as a lot of you know. (after all 4A is mostly made up of ex-gsc employees)
> 
> Anyways, I have been dying for some new METRO, and I feel like we have been waiting forever. What makes me more excited is they confirmed the next Metro would be more "sandbox style", so of course my mind starts thinking of something on the scale of STALKER, but with some insane graphics to boot.
> 
> Not huge news, but an employee of 4A updated their LinkedIn account, and it has some interesting data. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade and loot systems? Crafting? If I was to guess I'd say what they have planned for the next Metro goes much deeper than just buying an AK from a vendor and slapping a silencer on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to onlysp.com for finding the info...


Should be Metro 2035 which was hinted in Last Light and I have also seen references to it in Metro 2033 Redux.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Should be Metro 2035 which was hinted in Last Light and I have also seen references to it in Metro 2033 Redux.


From what I've read Metro 2035 is the novelized version of Last Light, so I don't expect it to be that. I have a feeling their next game will be something new, like "Metro 2036" or something. Then again Last Light was original since the novel came out afterwards.


----------



## jmcosta

do you guys know good addons for call of Chernobyl?
the mod is huge but kinda empty :&

it would be cool if it had vehicles and more missions or faction war like CS..


----------



## StrongForce

I don't know about mods like that..

Here are some SOC screens for the lols running stalker complete 2009 and SweetFX :


http://imgur.com/9IhZp


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> do you guys know good addons for call of Chernobyl?
> the mod is huge but kinda empty :&
> 
> it would be cool if it had vehicles and more missions or faction war like CS..


I don't think there are any since it's new (although it has been leaked for a while). So it has the same problem as Lost Alpha? Huge world but empty maps.


----------



## tristanbear

Have any of you read A Roadside Picnic?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Have any of you read A Roadside Picnic?


I have. I liked it quite a bit and it was nice to see the similarities between it and the game, and I also noticed some things which Metro 2033 borrowed (the idea of the Dark Ones for example seems to loosely stem from it).


----------



## jmcosta

hey *Boredgunner* i was testing your modpack in the other day and the game had mouse acceleration(its rly bad), some say its from steam version.. ive tried some commands like cam_inert, it help a bit but still annoying.
also it crashes with full dynamic lighting. do i have to switch to static?
thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey *Boredgunner* i was testing your modpack in the other day and the game had mouse acceleration(its rly bad), some say its from steam version.. ive tried some commands like cam_inert, it help a bit but still annoying.
> also it crashes with full dynamic lighting. do i have to switch to static?
> thanks


Ah, the crash on dynamic lighting is probably caused by using the modded xrRender_R2.dll file that comes with it. This only works with v1.0005. So do a verify integrity of game cache and you should be ok. As for mouse acceleration, normally I hate it as much as anyone but I don't recall having a problem here? Console commands like that are your only hope.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah, the crash on dynamic lighting is probably caused by using the modded xrRender_R2.dll file that comes with it. This only works with v1.0005. So do a verify integrity of game cache and you should be ok. As for mouse acceleration, normally I hate it as much as anyone but I don't recall having a problem here? Console commands like that are your only hope.


verifying the game cache doesn't mess with the mod's files?
i will backup and try

edit. well some menus missing but it seems to have worked
thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> verifying the game cache doesn't mess with the mod's files?
> i will backup and try
> 
> edit. well some menus missing but it seems to have worked
> thanks


If there are still errors, reinstall the mod by taking only the "gamedata" folders from the mod downloads. Don't use the "bin" folder that comes with Mod Pack 2013 unless you have v1.0005 (Steam version is not this version).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is the Metro Redux package worth it? Seems kind of strange to rebuy the game with better graphics, unless there is some other enhancements that are worth it?

I don't know if I will ever play Metro 2033 again, and I'm about 30% through (estimate) of a first go of Last Light.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the Metro Redux package worth it? Seems kind of strange to rebuy the game with better graphics, unless there is some other enhancements that are worth it?
> 
> I don't know if I will ever play Metro 2033 again, and I'm about 30% through (estimate) of a first go of Last Light.


Metro: Last Light Redux is barely any different, and graphics are actually slightly worse (less tessellation). Metro 2033 Redux is a huge improvement though, definitely get it and give it a go. Most of the levels were redesigned with new areas added, having more exploration like Last Light. It also uses Last Light's gameplay mechanics like its weapon customization, wiping your gas mask, and it includes many of the weapons from Last Light.

The only thing that's not a clear cut improvement for 2033 Redux is that it handles cinematics/cutscenes differently. Just about all of them are first person now, no more third person. But it's really minor for this game in particular.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the Metro Redux package worth it? Seems kind of strange to rebuy the game with better graphics, unless there is some other enhancements that are worth it?
> 
> I don't know if I will ever play Metro 2033 again, and I'm about 30% through (estimate) of a first go of Last Light.
> 
> 
> 
> Metro: Last Light Redux is barely any different, and graphics are actually slightly worse (less tessellation). Metro 2033 Redux is a huge improvement though, definitely get it and give it a go. Most of the levels were redesigned with new areas added, having more exploration like Last Light. It also uses Last Light's gameplay mechanics like its weapon customization, wiping your gas mask, and it includes many of the weapons from Last Light.
> 
> The only thing that's not a clear cut improvement for 2033 Redux is that it handles cinematics/cutscenes differently. Just about all of them are first person now, no more third person. But it's really minor for this game in particular.
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks for input. So 2033 got a pretty good revamp then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Gonna have to give Redux a go then. I don't have Last Light, but do have Metro 2033.









~Ceadder


----------



## compy532

Make sure to play on Ranger mode. It sucks they chose to make this a dlc difficulty after release as it made the game much more immersive.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Just found this thread from someones sig link. Been a LONG time STALKER fan. Since the first one. Have them all on DVD and got them again on STEAM. Also been watching Survarium, the new game from the new studio the STALKER dev team started. It's looking pretty good. A sort of STALKER 2 in spirit.


----------



## boredgunner

Survarium being an MMO means it doesn't really carry S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s spirit in my opinion. The only S.T.A.L.K.E.R. related thing I look forward to nowadays is Lost Alpha Director's Cut even though the story is going to be as pitiful as the current version.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Survarium being an MMO means it doesn't really carry S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s spirit in my opinion. The only S.T.A.L.K.E.R. related thing I look forward to nowadays is Lost Alpha Director's Cut even though the story is going to be as pitiful as the current version.


The PvE side is very much STALKER like. Besides, some of us did play PvP STALKER as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> The PvE side is very much STALKER like. Besides, some of us did play PvP STALKER as well.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. multiplayer is hilarious. Pretty much CTF. Obviously it's not the focus of the games, they added them in because Shadow of Chernobyl started development in the Quake and CS1.6 days. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has always been story driven and has a lot of self-discovery and similar themes, multiplayer really just goes against that. I guess if you look at Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat and then PvE it's not as bad, but if you try to compare a PvE game to SoC the difference is a lot more drastic.


----------



## neeeksta

After aaaaall this time you haven't lost your love of Stalking and articulate opinion BG!


----------



## infranoia

This thread should never die.

/goes to reinstall to see what Misery's up to these days


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> This thread should never die.
> 
> /goes to reinstall to see what Misery's up to these days


The update isn't out sadly. Once it is I'm jumping back in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neeeksta*
> 
> After aaaaall this time you haven't lost your love of Stalking and articulate opinion BG!


Indeed, I've become more fanatical after finally reading Roadside Picnic and watching Tarkovsky's Stalker. I advise everyone else to do the same! A lot different than the games obviously, and they just make me yearn for more.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Regardless of your opinions on the matter, I am looking forward to seeing what the ex STALKER dev team does with Survarium.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Tarkovsky's Stalker.


One of my favorite film makers and movies, well before S.T.A.L.K.E.R. was announced. I was pretty excited in the run-up to release. I was happy that even though the game was very different, it was pretty obviously a landmark game and experience.

I'd love to see a Solaris video game (Tarkovsky, not Soderbergh); it could be something very much like System Shock 2-- endgame twist in a massively alien environment and everything. And skittish dwarfs instead of monkeys.


----------



## ZeusBoltThrower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, I've become more fanatical after finally reading Roadside Picnic and watching Tarkovsky's Stalker. I advise everyone else to do the same!


Roadside picnic is straight-up hard boiled. I like how it illustrates the Eastern Bloc mentality that still affects the culture today, as in "F*k it, life doesn't matter anyway." That aspect really came through in the game series, and influences the mood that they are known for.


----------



## jmcosta

i was searching for stalker like mods in arma 3 and found this lol
https://forums.bistudio.com/topic/185777-armstalker-online-%E2%80%93-in-development/


----------



## infranoia

Epic. Squad STALKER. Bloodsucker mushroom stamp.

Arma's not *quite* up to replicating the STALKER environment but not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Regardless of your opinions on the matter, I am looking forward to seeing what the ex STALKER dev team does with Survarium.


Survarium has already failed. It is pointless to play as everything is broken.

I have no idea who is leading the team, but he should rather play marbles. Simply put: the game started in an AWESOME fashion, and now its a ****ty-ass game no matter how you look at it.

RIP Survarium


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Survarium has already failed. It is pointless to play as everything is broken.
> 
> I have no idea who is leading the team, but he should rather play marbles. Simply put: the game started in an AWESOME fashion, and now its a ****ty-ass game no matter how you look at it.
> 
> RIP Survarium


It is not even finished. Would not be the first game to go up and down through development. I will hold judgment to final release. Like any other game.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It is not even finished. Would not be the first game to go up and down through development. I will hold judgment to final release. Like any other game.


If it even gets that far. It's pretty common for games to be in development for years then abandoned. Never to be finished... .


----------



## jmcosta

i think they lied about the free play mode, something that could push this game closer to stalker but they stick with the team deathmach
just another mindless arena game with a p2w system :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i think they lied about the free play mode, something that could push this game closer to stalker but they stick with the team deathmach
> just another mindless arena game with a p2w system :/


Burn it with fire.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It is not even finished. Would not be the first game to go up and down through development. I will hold judgment to final release. Like any other game.


Up and down? The game has only gone down, all the way to the bottom. They had a unique product with a second to none netcode, atmosphere and gunfights. But then? They destroyed every single thing that made Survarium stand from the rest.

The game is dead. Just look at the numbers. Dead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i think they lied about the free play mode, something that could push this game closer to stalker but they stick with the team deathmach
> just another mindless arena game with a p2w system :/


Actually, the multiplayer was rather good. Until they destroyed it.


----------



## BradleyW

Do we have any Stalker 1979 fans here? Excellent film. Really love it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do we have any Stalker 1979 fans here? Excellent film. Really love it.


Yes, very interesting movie although I wish for a remaster since it's of such low quality.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes, very interesting movie although I wish for a remaster since it's of such low quality.


You can get it on Blu-Ray here in the UK. Not sure how good the picture is though. With the film I always remember the bolts tied to fabric which the Stalker throws as he checks for danger spots, just like Stalker Clear Sky! The story of the Stalker called Porcupine which the main characters speak of interests me. Stalker, writer and the scientist (the three main characters in the film) remind me of Strelok, Ghost and Fang. Stalker (from the film) also looks like Strelok from how he looked in SoC.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Up and down? The game has only gone down, all the way to the bottom. They had a unique product with a second to none netcode, atmosphere and gunfights. But then? They destroyed every single thing that made Survarium stand from the rest.
> 
> The game is dead. Just look at the numbers. Dead.
> Actually, the multiplayer was rather good. Until they destroyed it.


I've said it dozens of times, and I'll say it again -

Survarium is the biggest waste of stellar art assets, atmosphere and premise I have ever seen. If you could take the setting and everything that goes along with it and bundle it into a STALKER size single player game, it could have been a masterpiece. Or better yet, if their "open world - Free-play" promises ever come to fruition.

No, instead they take all of these great ideas and beautiful graphical assets and stuff them into a boring run and gun FPS arena shooter...

Such a damn waste!

In other news, Deep Silver (the publisher of the Metro games) has registered as an exhibitor at E3 in June. Perhaps with a little luck we can see something regarding the new Metro.

Also, been playing OGSE off and on the past week. Of all the STALKER mods that have come and gone recently, I'd say OGSE is the most solid.


----------



## jmcosta

There's a new mod for Cop, it has a new plot, missions, 2 maps and animations etc
i played for an hour it looks decent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> There's a new mod for Cop, it has a new plot, missions, 2 maps and animations etc
> i played for an hour it looks decent.


Interesting, thanks for sharing. What are the two new maps? As with most mods, the ModDB page lacks information.


----------



## XKaan

Been playing OGSE - I must say whatever they did to the game makes it look fantastic. (Reflections, detail, weather etc)

Also, some of the new quests and storylines are engaging!

My only beef is it's pretty damn hard and unforgiving.


----------



## Valkayria

I started Lost Alpha again. I know this is petty, but is there anyway to get the vanilla mouse cursor in Lost Alpha? Not a big fan of that little white arrow they call a cursor.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Installed Misery v2.1.1 on my SSD, system specs on signatute.

Right click, run as admin, Ok, Nothing happen's......literally nothing no error's , nada.

What is happening ? Any ideas?


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> One of my lifetime goals is visiting the Zone atleast once.


and get cancer and die? Wouldn't risk it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Installed Misery v2.1.1 on my SSD, system specs on signatute.
> 
> Right click, run as admin, Ok, Nothing happen's......literally nothing no error's , nada.
> 
> What is happening ? Any ideas?


You checked the log file in Public Documents, and no error in there? I'm guessing it's not installed correctly. Did you run the game before installing the mod?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> and get cancer and die? Wouldn't risk it.


People visit the area often, it's a tourist site and the radiation is no longer deadly.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You checked the log file in Public Documents, and no error in there? I'm guessing it's not installed correctly. Did you run the game before installing the mod?
> People visit the area often, it's a tourist site and the radiation is no longer deadly.


If you ever get cancer though you would regret going there. You would probably feel incredible guilt up untill you die because of that one little trip.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn, its hard to believe the fan club is still strong for STALKER games!


----------



## jmcosta

*LocoDiceGR*
the copy that you had before installing the mod was fresh new? did you played?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Damn, its hard to believe the fan club is still strong for STALKER games!


I was just thinking the other day how exceptional the game is. Even with all of its bugs and strange mechanics I would still play the heck out of the game if only there were some completely new map to play on. After you have went through the zone several times and found a lot of the secrets or just become familiar with the areas it isn't as magical as the first 1 or 2 playthroughs.

Just think how epic it would have been if we got a toolkit like the Creation kit for the game, or even if it was on a big moddable engine that new terrain/maps could be done


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno, I've found that I have more interest in followup play through a with familiarity.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was just thinking the other day how exceptional the game is. Even with all of its bugs and strange mechanics I would still play the heck out of the game if only there were some completely new map to play on. After you have went through the zone several times and found a lot of the secrets or just become familiar with the areas it isn't as magical as the first 1 or 2 playthroughs.
> 
> Just think how epic it would have been if we got a toolkit like the Creation kit for the game, or even if it was on a big moddable engine that new terrain/maps could be done


All developer tools have been released for all three games and probably hundreds of new maps have been created for them. However most of the tools are available only in Russian and SoC SDK always crashed for me, no idea how people used that thing.


----------



## infranoia

USA Today is running a piece on Chernobyl 30 years after the disaster.

The best part of it? This: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/04/17/stalkers-chernobyl-exclusion-zone/82898362/

I really had no idea that the whole Strugatsky / Tarkovsky / GSC mythology had so deeply worked itself into the real-life place. It's the Zone, and it's full of Stalkers.


----------



## boredgunner

Radioactive mushrooms? Has anyone made tea out of them?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Radioactive mushrooms? Has anyone made tea out of them?


I hear they have people trippin hella balls in the Zone. Dried radioactive psychotropes YUMMY!









~Ceadder


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hear they have people trippin hella balls in the Zone. Dried radioactive psychotropes YUMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No matter your thoughts on drugs in general, tripping in the Zone on native mushrooms has to be one of those extreme bucket-list items. It would have to be, because you'd kick it at some point after that.

Come to think of it, that might be a bad trip. I'll settle for CoP and VorpX: http://www.vorpx.com/forums/topic/stalker-games-on-dk2/


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Damn, its hard to believe the fan club is still strong for STALKER games!


Of course! There are still so many mods that are being created for it, and some that were recently released.

Personally I'm enjoying Call of Chernobyl with all my favorite mods. Revisiting all the areas of the trilogy is amazing.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> *infranoia*
> No matter your thoughts on drugs in general, tripping in the Zone on native mushrooms has to be one of those extreme bucket-list items. It would have to be, because you'd kick it at some point after that.
> 
> Come to think of it, that might be a bad trip. I'll settle for CoP and VorpX: http://www.vorpx.com/forums/topic/stalker-games-on-dk2/


its possible to separate the camera movement from the aim like Arma in vr?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> its possible to separate the camera movement from the aim like Arma in vr?


Not for us. This would require engine source code and would be hard to implement. It's really needed in order for a shooter to be functional in VR though.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not for us. This would require engine source code and would be hard to implement. It's really needed in order for a shooter to be functional in VR though.


If a game has 'free-look' mode then it's pretty straightforward to decouple your gun arm and run direction from your viewport, otherwise it needs to be baked into the engine. Room-scale STALKER with a VR treadmill would blow my mind, but that's just a pipe dream for now.

I'm not sure what the state of VorpX is for CoP, most of the stuff I'm seeing is from last year. The video above is full VR with head tracking, but it looks like you aim where you look. I wonder if the mouse is disabled completely except for the buttons, in that case, or if it fights with your HMD.

*Urp*


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> If a game has 'free-look' mode then it's pretty straightforward to decouple your gun arm and run direction from your viewport, otherwise it needs to be baked into the engine. Room-scale STALKER with a VR treadmill *would blow my mind*, but that's just a pipe dream for now.
> 
> I'm not sure what the state of VorpX is for CoP, most of the stuff I'm seeing is from last year. The video above is full VR with head tracking, but it looks like you aim where you look. I wonder if the mouse is disabled completely except for the buttons, in that case, or if it fights with your HMD.
> 
> *Urp*


Yeah, that would happen literally whenever you encountered a bloodsucker or controller. You would literally run away from your computer


----------



## MonarchX

I am using Autumn Aurora mod as it improves game graphics beyond belief and makes the game more realistic. What are some other mods to add to my setup? They must work with 1.0006 version of the game though. I am using Autumn Aurora 2.1 + ENB + ReShade + NVidia HBAO+ and the results are amazing!

I wish there was a Fast Travel mod for this game...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am using Autumn Aurora mod as it improves game graphics beyond belief and makes the game more realistic. What are some other mods to add to my setup? They must work with 1.0006 version of the game though. I am using Autumn Aurora 2.1 + ENB + ReShade + NVidia HBAO+ and the results are amazing!
> 
> I wish there was a Fast Travel mod for this game...


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. isn't like Gamebryo games in the sense that one should be using dozens upon dozens of mods. Rule of thumb is stick to one big overhaul mod, such as Autumn Aurora 2.1. The other popular mods are also big overhauls like that, changing many of the same things and are thus incompatible with each other.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, thanks. My GOG version of the game is missing GamaData\Shaders directory... Is that normal? Autumn Aurora makers point to GameData\Shaders\R2\ShaderSettings.txt to adjust some settings, but I don't have the Shaders sub-directory... Any idea why?


----------



## boredgunner

You don't have a bunch of shader files within Gamedata\Shaders\R2?


----------



## MonarchX

Nope, don't even have such a directory! I used the latest GOG English installation... + fresh Autumn Aurora 2.1 installation. Is there a default un-modded one that you can zip and upload, please???

Also, do you know how to increase shadow draw distance? I set sun_near to 30 and I thin some suggest creating an entry sun_far and setting it to 180.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Nope, don't even have such a directory! I used the latest GOG English installation... + fresh Autumn Aurora 2.1 installation. Is there a default un-modded one that you can zip and upload, please???
> 
> Also, do you know how to increase shadow draw distance? I set sun_near to 30 and I thin some suggest creating an entry sun_far and setting it to 180.


Perhaps this version of Autumn Aurora 2 keeps the shaders packed in a special .db type file. By default there is no gamedata folder at all; all of those files are in the default gamedata.db files (from db0 to dbd I assume, that's what I have and I'm not using a mod that adds any new ones).


----------



## MonarchX

Hm... Without GameData folder, my STALKER installation is about 6GB and with GameData folder (after Autumn Aurora installation) its about 11GB. Is that normal?

What about shadow distance? Its SO damn annoying to have shadows drawn 10 feet in front of you. Kills all the immersion. I recall Autumn Aurora fixed that and so did Complete 2009/2012 mod...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hm... Without GameData folder, my STALKER installation is about 6GB and with GameData folder (after Autumn Aurora installation) its about 11GB. Is that normal?
> 
> What about shadow distance? Its SO damn annoying to have shadows drawn 10 feet in front of you. Kills all the immersion. I recall Autumn Aurora fixed that and so did Complete 2009/2012 mod...


That's normal, these mods are huge. As for shadow distance, try playing around with those console commands and others, especially the ones related to "sun." Luckily the game lets you look up commands easily using the tab key.


----------



## MonarchX

HA! I tried different Shader-related mods and none worked, but Complete 2009 Mod's Shader sub-folder worked perfectly. Now I am getting graphics not possible with Autumn Aurora, like Parallax effects! Shadows also got improved. The game became darker and more neutral, which is fine with me. Sweetness!


----------



## MonarchX

Did you know that you can make STALKER fully support 5.1/7.1? OpenAL is sort of dead, but its been picked up for development and now called OpenAL Soft. If you get the latest version, extract the archive, go into Bin folder, then Win32 folder, and find the DLL file there. Then rename the original OpenAL32.dll in STALKER Bin directory to something like OpenGL32.dll.org, rename and copy the Soft OpenAL DLL to OpenAL32.dll and paste it into STALKER Bin folder. The difference is very drastic and sounds SO much spookier!

I think you can use these Soft OpenAL x32 and x64 DLL files for other games if you backup other games' original OpenAL files and replace them with the Soft OpenAL package.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Did you know that you can make STALKER fully support 5.1/7.1? OpenAL is sort of dead, but its been picked up for development and now called OpenAL Soft. If you get the latest version, extract the archive, go into Bin folder, then Win32 folder, and find the DLL file there. Then rename the original OpenAL32.dll in STALKER Bin directory to something like OpenGL32.dll.org, rename and copy the Soft OpenAL DLL to OpenAL32.dll and paste it into STALKER Bin folder. The difference is very drastic and sounds SO much spookier!
> 
> I think you can use these Soft OpenAL x32 and x64 DLL files for other games if you backup other games' original OpenAL files and replace them with the Soft OpenAL package.


All correct. I don't have a 5.1 or 7.1 surround system though, but OpenAL allows me to enable 3D HRTF (and EAX) which is the best thing for stereo systems. I wished more games used OpenAL, developers are just too lazy or don't have the time since it requires more work on their end than a more complete audio API.


----------



## MonarchX

I just have this weird rattling sound when I walk with this new DLL. It sounds like cans rattling in my rucksack...


----------



## rathborne

A whole thread dedicated to the awesome that is STALKER... why didn't I find this thread sooner







!

Its been a while since I last saw it but I'll have to sit down and watch the movie again now







.

While the game mechanics were improved and refined with each game the original is still the one that I remember and enjoy the best (even the glitches and crashes)!

Have fond memories of my friend and I staying up till 1am to get a few hours playing STALKER PvP against the US players and negotiating that 200-300ms ping we were plagued with. Most memorable moment was tracking an opponent running on a perpendicular course between the dorm bunkers in the Freedom base, lining up the shot taking elevation, his speed and the crippling ping into consideration, taking the shot, and then boom - headshot







. That game PvP with a high ping was not easy.

What I liked about the weapon purchasing system in that game was that it reset each match so that you had to work hard every game if you wanted to buy the big guns and not just settle on your rank 50 laurels.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All correct. I don't have a 5.1 or 7.1 surround system though, but OpenAL allows me to enable 3D HRTF (and EAX) which is the best thing for stereo systems. I wished more games used OpenAL, developers are just too lazy or don't have the time since it requires more work on their end than a more complete audio API.


Do you know if I should replace Windows\System32 OpenAL32.dll file with the 32bit Soft OpenAL file or with 64bit Soft OpenAL file? AFAIK, 64bit DLL files go into System32 and 32bit DLL files go into SysWOW64. I know its like that for NVidia drivers at least...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> AFAIK, 64bit DLL files go into System32 and 32bit DLL files go into SysWOW64. I know its like that for NVidia drivers at least...


Yes it is the same way for OpenAL. Very deceptive.


----------



## Charcharo

Hello guys!
I am new to this thread but am basically a STALKER fanatic (meaning beyond fanboy-tier... I think).

Wanted to share with you all almost all of the articles and videos that talk about the game that I have ever collected. None are made by me







I just collect them.





 (Making of Clear Sky video)


__
https://110184180920%2Fwhat-makes-stalker-special


__
https://110191784545%2Fstalker-which-one-should-you-play

http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/stalker/stalker3.htm

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/120925/Analysis_STALKER_Defense__The_Hybrid_Results.php

http://tap-repeatedly.com/2011/01/alone-for-all-seasons/

http://www.giantbomb.com/profile/halidyusein/blog/the-ashes-of-stalker-a-thorough-look-at-stalker-2-/112663/

http://tay.kinja.com/stalker-is-the-last-gens-greatest-hero-1447754177

http://aigamedev.com/open/interviews/stalker-alife/

http://exploringbelievability.blogspot.bg/2011/04/analysis-stalker.html

All of these are worth a read and are interesting! I hope you like them







!


----------



## MonarchX

I managed to combine Complete 2009/2012 mod's shaders with Autumn Aurora and now I wonder if I can spice up my game further by using the latest Realistic Zone textures to fill for the ones not available in Autumn Aurora.


----------



## MonarchX

BoredGunner, does the latest beta pack (with Photorealistic Zone 2.1) come with textures not available in both Photorealistic Zone 2.1 and Complete 2009/2012 mods?

BTW, I was unable to make Dynamic Shaders work with Autumn Aurora 2.1 at first, but then I realized it was due to ENB not being compatible with it. Now my setup is like this: Autumn Aurora 2.1 + textures from Complete 2009/2012 mod + textures from Photorealistic Zone 2.1 + Dynamic Shaders

IT LOOKS AMAZING!

EDIT: OK, now I wonder if I want to use Autumn Aurora... Right now I got ALL the graphics-related mods I wanted. Is there a really good gameplay-only mod that fixes many bugs and improves gameplay?


----------



## boredgunner

All the mods that greatly enhance gameplay also overhaul graphics, so you might as well stick with what works. Were you referring to Mod Pack 2013 Beta? That does indeed have some other textures, not just Photorealistic Zone 2.1 and the ones that Complete also uses. It has textures from so many different mods actually, I picked and chose the specific textures that looked best at the time.


----------



## MaxFTW

Anyone else playing stalker in ultrawide? ;3 a year or maybe 2 ago i said i was waiting to play this in ultrawide when the right curved gsync monitor would come out, And now i own the Asus PG348Q


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All the mods that greatly enhance gameplay also overhaul graphics, so you might as well stick with what works. Were you referring to Mod Pack 2013 Beta? That does indeed have some other textures, not just Photorealistic Zone 2.1 and the ones that Complete also uses. It has textures from so many different mods actually, I picked and chose the specific textures that looked best at the time.


Do you have any fast links to your beta mod? The one on ModDB is super-slow.

Also, could you please upload the latest R2 renderer file for me? I recall you had one of those... I think you extracted it from either Oblivion Lost or Lost Alpha... It surely worked for SHoC.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Anyone else playing stalker in ultrawide? ;3 a year or maybe 2 ago i said i was waiting to play this in ultrawide when the right curved gsync monitor would come out, And now i own the Asus PG348Q


Well you will find some problems:

a) Game renders weirdly in 21:9. As in... some things on your outter surroundings aren't done properly.

b) And this is the worse for me... scopes aren't designed for 21:9.

Enjoy!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Do you have any fast links to your beta mod? The one on ModDB is super-slow.
> 
> Also, could you please upload the latest R2 renderer file for me? I recall you had one of those... I think you extracted it from either Oblivion Lost or Lost Alpha... It surely worked for SHoC.


I only uploaded the beta to that one place, sorry. Also there isn't really a latest R2 renderer DLL file, and the one included in my mods is for v1.0005 not v1.0006. However there is a way to mod yours to give you the increased grass draw distance, which is all I did.

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=21609&sec_id=16


----------



## MonarchX

Got it! Can you tell me how you managed to get both Particle Paradise to work with MAX Shaders? MAX Shaders became Dynamic Shaders 2.0 (Alpha) and Autumn Aurora 2.1 was using a custom version of the 1.1 version.

The one thing that Autumn Aurora shaders sub-folder .ini file had listed was HDR and Dynamic Shaders has no such entries...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Got it! Can you tell me how you managed to get both Particle Paradise to work with MAX Shaders? MAX Shaders became Dynamic Shaders 2.0 (Alpha) and Autumn Aurora 2.1 was using a custom version of the 1.1 version.
> 
> The one thing that Autumn Aurora shaders sub-folder .ini file had listed was HDR and Dynamic Shaders has no such entries...


Particle Paradise required modifying the particles.xr file which is in the gamedata folder. This took some time to get working properly and I honestly forgot just how I did it. Dynamic Shaders 2.0 even in its current stage is definitely the best shader pack though, but making that work with other weather overhauls is a pain in the ass.


----------



## MaxFTW

Okay so i was trying to playthrough SoC Again with Oblivion lost and it was just too easy as i was gathering supplies so easily

I would like a new mod to playthrough the game with, completed all the games with complete mod but i want to revisit SoC oh and it must be straight forward to install.


----------



## MonarchX

ENB does not work with many mods' shaders, but Autumn Aurora considers ENB to be the tool for higher-end rigs, yet it does not have nearly as many effects as MAX Shaders or Dynamic Shaders.

BoredGunner, could you PLEASE tinker with Autumn Aurora and make it work with the latest Dynamic Shaders properly? I have provided you with a ton of useful info and will still teach you how to get the best calibration possible, so this would be like a returned favor







.


----------



## boredgunner

Sorry, I tried mixing Dynamic Shaders 2.0 with Mod Pack 2013 but that turned out to be more complicated than it's worth, and the same applies to Autumn Aurora.


----------



## MonarchX

Yet you managed to get MAX Shaders to work, which are simply older out-dated version of Dynamic Shaders... If you let me know HOW to do it, then I can at least do it myself...

Do you know IF ENB is actually considered to be a more graphics-improving solution than MAX / Dynamic Shaders? As I stated earlier, ENB does not work correctly with MAX / Dynamic Shaders and the only effects it has are:
Quote:


> [EFFECT]
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> UseOriginalObjectsProcessing=true
> EnableBloom=true
> EnableAdaptation=true
> EnableDepthOfField=true
> EnableSoftParticles=true


I also noticed that there's a Texture.itx file present from some mods and yet Photorealistic Zone mod doesn't come with it. I assume that means that Photorealistic Zone uses textures files that replace default textures with default texture names and mods like Autumn Aurora / Mod Pack / Complete 2009 (2012) uses custom textures for custom meshes?

I easily copied and pasted the textures I wanted from Photorealistic Zone mod to my installation of STALKER with Autumn Aurora already installed (without replacing existing texture files from Autumn Aurora). It worked great, BUT if I try to add more texture files from Complete 2009 (2012) mod and / or from your Mod Pack 2013 (without replacing existing ones from Autumn Aurora + Photorealistic Zone), then the game crashes. The same thing happens if I try to merge Complete 2009 (2012) or your Mod Pack 2013 meshes...

Even though new textures, meshes, shaders, and renderers I already have made the game look impressive and enjoyable, there are still things that can be added before I truly begin playing STALKER. I recalled that Lost Alpha or some other mod came with a re-designed DirectX 11 R2 renderer. I remember you showing it to me, but I don't think it worked in SHoC...

FYI, the update R2 renderer you uploaded has actually been further updated by Autumn Aurora 2.1!


----------



## boredgunner

Getting the shaders to work together is a trial and error process, and the weather mod used plays an important role too. It has been years since I did this but I simply took the shared and r2 shaders from Stalker Shaders MAX, deleted incompatible shaders and tweaked some of the shaders myself. To get Dynamic Shaders 2.0 to work (which is a lot more advanced) it would take more coding, it seems.

You are correct about textures.ltx. Lost Alpha is indeed a standalone remake of Shadow of Chernobyl, but you should wait for Director's Cut version since right now it is lacking. Also its new renderer is DX10 not DX11, Call of Pripyat is the only DX11 one.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I decided to install Stalker LA again. The game itself installs OK but when I try to update to 1.3003 I have a problem. I extract the exe file and run it, it tells me to pick my install directory so I pick the same place that I installed Lost Alpha.
However the installer deletes everything in my game's folder and leaves ONLY the patch itself so there is no exe file to run the game.
I tried installing the patch to a different directory and then manually installing the files, but this caused the game to crash on loading a new game. I can get into the menu but nothing else.
Can anyone help?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I decided to install Stalker LA again. The game itself installs OK but when I try to update to 1.3003 I have a problem. I extract the exe file and run it, it tells me to pick my install directory so I pick the same place that I installed Lost Alpha.
> However the installer deletes everything in my game's folder and leaves ONLY the patch itself so there is no exe file to run the game.
> I tried installing the patch to a different directory and then manually installing the files, but this caused the game to crash on loading a new game. I can get into the menu but nothing else.
> Can anyone help?


This never happened to me, and it doesn't seem as if you could be doing anything wrong. Maybe try asking on Lost Alpha's ModDB page? Or dez0wave forums if that's still around.


----------



## Lhotse

The Pripyat Grand Prix







(Lost Alpha)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/tumblr_o03ehuzfv91qz6z2wo1_400_zpsix6flvvs.gif.html


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Amazing thread, props to all who have contributed.

Now, are there any mods for COP that bring the game up to SOC with Autumn Aurora level, not just visual, but also gameplay.

Vanilla and Complete feel too floatly in movement and the ugly as UI, small fov and fullscreen scopes (yuck) is far too jarring coming from SOC Aurora.

Thanks in advanced. Ill share any links i find relative to my question if i find anything.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Amazing thread, props to all who have contributed.
> 
> Now, are there any mods for COP that bring the game up to SOC with Autumn Aurora level, not just visual, but also gameplay.
> 
> Vanilla and Complete feel too floatly in movement and the ugly as UI, small fov and fullscreen scopes (yuck) is far too jarring coming from SOC Aurora.
> 
> Thanks in advanced. Ill share any links i find relative to my question if i find anything.


Misery 2.1, but Misery 2.2 might be coming out soon if you're patient. I find that overall Misery 2 has the best gameplay of the trilogy. It lives up to the name. A-Life is good, but not quite Autumn Aurora 2 level although it is the best I've found for CoP.


----------



## Charcharo

I myself really like MISERY, but it DOES ... play a lot differently compared to the vanilla game. I think vanilla is better game design overall.

Still worthy of being played. People might like it a lot more!


----------



## LoLomgbbq

Ok, so after messing with a bunch of COP mods, its clear that something with the modding community has gone terribly wrong between SOC and COPs release.

Terrible gameplay changes from over exaggerated recoil, terrible fov (of the thing pc gamers complain about in every FPS, not fixed in any of these mods) bullet sponge enemies, completely invisible anomalies that you've no way of knowing exist until its too late, erratic and out of place colors/textures and foliage, why is it cheaper to buy a new gun that it is to repair one and so on.

SOC and Autumn Aurora was the closet ive come to a perfect overhaul of sorts. These other mods....illogical in design and im left somewhat confused that for a gaming community that claims to want another stalker, 99% of mods turn SOC,CS and COP into almost completely different games from the vanilla product removing what made them great games on their own to begin with.

I think ill give Call of Chernobyl a go and if thats a miss, then i think thats me for STALKER until we get a proper sequel.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLomgbbq*
> 
> Ok, so after messing with a bunch of COP mods, its clear that something with the modding community has gone terribly wrong between SOC and COPs release.
> 
> Terrible gameplay changes from over exaggerated recoil, terrible fov (of the thing pc gamers complain about in every FPS, not fixed in any of these mods) bullet sponge enemies, completely invisible anomalies that you've no way of knowing exist until its too late, erratic and out of place colors/textures and foliage, why is it cheaper to buy a new gun that it is to repair one and so on.
> 
> SOC and Autumn Aurora was the closet ive come to a perfect overhaul of sorts. These other mods....illogical in design and im left somewhat confused that for a gaming community that claims to want another stalker, 99% of mods turn SOC,CS and COP into almost completely different games from the vanilla product removing what made them great games on their own to begin with.
> 
> I think ill give Call of Chernobyl a go and if thats a miss, then i think thats me for STALKER until we get a proper sequel.


Yeah with Misery 2 I have to rebalance it myself, but that's quite easy. I only have to edit LTX files for the player character, human NPCs, zombies, snorks, all weapons and all ammo types, all of which I do in Notepad++. Once this is done though it has some of my favorite gameplay in the franchise... if only it had the A-Life of modded SoC though.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The Pripyat Grand Prix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Lost Alpha)
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/tumblr_o03ehuzfv91qz6z2wo1_400_zpsix6flvvs.gif.html


lol that's a good one.
i don't know if they improved but yea at release or 1.2v the car physics\handling were horrible..


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> lol that's a good one.
> i don't know if they improved but yea at release or 1.2v the car physics\handling were horrible..


It's just that Lada you get for the mission outside the Monolith HQ in Dark Valley. The handling and physics on the rest of the vehicles are fine.


----------



## jmcosta

did you guys played Call of Pripyat mod recently?
i m just curious if they add something new like non repetitive missions or a story


----------



## boredgunner

I haven't seen anything of interest as of late. I think Call of Chernobyl is probably the last big conversion mod for CoP, but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't seen anything of interest as of late. I think Call of Chernobyl is probably the last big conversion mod for CoP, but I haven't played it yet.


I've been needing to scratch that STALKER itch lately, so I went looking for something interesting -

Did you play "Spatial Anomaly"?

It looks really great, has awesome weapons, had models, etc -

It's an all original story and got great reviews.

The only bad thing is its a Russian mod and as such has a crappy English translation - but it's good enough to get by.

I installed it yesterday and just got going in it.


----------



## boredgunner

I've heard of Spatial Anomaly but haven't gotten around to it. I'm quite behind on STALKER mods actually, I've been going through my backlog in addition to discovering new games. Hopefully by the time I get back to STALKER, Lost Alpha Director's Cut, Misery 2.2, and more will be out.


----------



## Charcharo

Depends on how good ones Russian is









There is a huge amount of mods that are are slow to translate or havent been translated at all.

I can recommend these 3 channels for STALKER news and mods and reviews and even limited lets plays:

https://www.youtube.com/c/bartgametv/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWolfstalker

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWolfstalker2

This guy also does STALKER videos weekly. Some awesome trivia and real world history too:

https://www.youtube.com/user/serega557ru/videos

Hope this helps y'all.


----------



## XKaan

^ Thanks! I'm familiar with Wolf (ap-pro.ru) and I keep an eye on that, but wasn't aware of the other one.

A lot of the big name mods are now dead, which is disheartening.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm thinking of playing Shadow of Chern. again! Is there an Ultrawide mod and what's the very best graphics mod available?

Cheers.


----------



## boredgunner

Does it need a mod to be compatible with 21:9? WSGF lists nothing.

Best graphics mod would be Dynamic Shaders 2.0 mixed with Absolute Nature, Photorealistic Zone 2, Particle Paradise, and I'm not even sure what weather overhaul anymore. Mixing these together would be a big pain though. Autumn Aurora 2 and Mod Pack 2013 look good by default, not sure if there's anything better.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Does it need a mod to be compatible with 21:9? WSGF lists nothing.
> 
> Best graphics mod would be Dynamic Shaders 2.0 mixed with Absolute Nature, Photorealistic Zone 2, Particle Paradise, and I'm not even sure what weather overhaul anymore. Mixing these together would be a big pain though. Autumn Aurora 2 and Mod Pack 2013 look good by default, not sure if there's anything better.


The problem with 21:9 is, for starters, that scopes look AWFUL even if they are 16:9... and that stuff that gets rendered at the edges sometimes displays artifacts or other weird stuff. Specially shadows, they aren't drawn properly sometimes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> The problem with 21:9 is, for starters, that scopes look AWFUL even if they are 16:9... and that stuff that gets rendered at the edges sometimes displays artifacts or other weird stuff. Specially shadows, they aren't drawn properly sometimes.


The shadow issue might be fixed by the r2_sun_near_border console command? But yeah scopes... I think you're screwed unless you make your own scope textures. The way scopes work in STALKER is too primitive.


----------



## JackCY

Who needs scopes just melee your way through.

The VSS was my favorite troll gun though. Overall, the general rule in any game is use what ever the enemy is using since you can just pick it up from ground and don't have to prepare and carry 10000 rounds of some special ammo for a special gun.


----------



## boredgunner

Behold the lols.


----------



## JackCY




----------



## jmcosta

There is a new version of Absolute Nature addon coming soon

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/videos/absolute-nature-4-trailer


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> There is a new version of Absolute Nature addon coming soon
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/videos/absolute-nature-4-trailer


Coming soon? It's here!

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/addons/absolute-nature-4

Thanks for the post though, I didn't know about it. I can't wait to use that and Misery 2.2, if the latter ever comes out, especially now that I have my surround setup. I'm not going to use the Misery edition this time though, think I'm going to go for regular.


----------



## 8051

So the Stalker series is finally dead right? There will be no Stalker 2?

Survivarium is a Stalker inspired multiplayer game on steam (it has anomalies and artifacts).


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Charcharo

It can.

Wasteland was considered dead... it came back. That alone is enough for me to think we may still get a STALKER 2... but when? No idea.

I know I will be purchasing Cossacks 3 Week one







!


----------



## JackCY

Didn't the team behind STALKER split into METRO and some other team for another game?
I think it's long dead. If it would be made again, probably by who knows who and they would just reuse the IP.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Didn't the team behind STALKER split into METRO and some other team for another game?
> I think it's long dead. If it would be made again, probably by who knows who and they would just reuse the IP.


People who made Shadow of Chernobyl and X-Ray engine split off and made Metro 2033 and it's engine, while Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat were still being worked on. But I do believe the franchise is officially dead too.


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I decided to install Stalker LA again. The game itself installs OK but when I try to update to 1.3003 I have a problem. I extract the exe file and run it, it tells me to pick my install directory so I pick the same place that I installed Lost Alpha.
> However the installer deletes everything in my game's folder and leaves ONLY the patch itself so there is no exe file to run the game.
> I tried installing the patch to a different directory and then manually installing the files, but this caused the game to crash on loading a new game. I can get into the menu but nothing else.
> Can anyone help?


The Update itself will remove the gamedata folder from the fresh install of Lost Alpha. I think it requires a new game as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Spent last week downloading the entire Stalker series on my system.

Restarted my Misery 2.1.1 on my Bro's system and went with Sniper class over Recon. I made a few mistakes with that one so it necessitated a restart. First mistake is the bleedin radiation. Didn't realize it was so bad. Figured out that big game hunting is where it's at. So Sniper class is a good class to be since proficiency is Sniper Rifles and shotguns.

I'm not well liked at Skadovsk right now since I went to the dark side and shot every Stalker for free weapons upgrades. I have a Saiga shotty fully kitted out with an AK scope and a suppressor. Those cat mutants were murder when I first started out (didn't know they existed in Recon play) but now they get blasted and I haven't taken a single hit since the shotty upgrade. Also have the 12 Rd Drum shotty for caving.










Radiation still sucks, but when I'm pulling in round 3k a haul (+/-) I can afford a trip to the doc and I have 3 slots filled with positive effect Flesh hides.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

I really like how problematic radiation is in Misery. It was a bit too forgiving unmodded.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really like how problematic radiation is in Misery. It was a bit too forgiving unmodded.


The thing with Misery is that you simply transform the game from a shooter / action / rpg game into an economy game. Also, you transform the game from a "free world" into an on-rail game.

In the end it gets tedious because you have to grind and grind and grind in order to get decent gear and not get raped by anything that walks or crawls. It also destroys free roaming because many areas can't even get explored without proper gear, and since proper gear requires $$$ you end up calculating the $$$ every trip is worth and avoid doing non-profitable voyages. I know that I calculated the most profitable mutant pieces to cook and, between that and being over-encumbered surrounded by mutants in the other side of the map, I ended up not finishing it (last updated, I did finish it once).

I don't know. When I want to grind I play Factorio, not Stalker. I think the best mod I have played was LURK. Too bad the second part never came


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> The thing with Misery is that you simply transform the game from a shooter / action / rpg game into an economy game. Also, you transform the game from a "free world" into an on-rail game.
> 
> In the end it gets tedious because you have to grind and grind and grind in order to get decent gear and not get raped by anything that walks or crawls. It also destroys free roaming because many areas can't even get explored without proper gear, and since proper gear requires $$$ you end up calculating the $$$ every trip is worth and avoid doing non-profitable voyages. I know that I calculated the most profitable mutant pieces to cook and, between that and being over-encumbered surrounded by mutants in the other side of the map, I ended up not finishing it (last updated, I did finish it once).
> 
> I don't know. When I want to grind I play Factorio, not Stalker. I think the best mod I have played was LURK. Too bad the second part never came


You're right, that's why I rebalance Misery myself before playing. Prices and money rewards mostly, and also Snork and Zombie vulnerabilities since they're tanks by default.


----------



## Ceadderman

I was a bit miffed that the underground anomoly was removed from the map. The one under the burning farm? Because the mechanic's friend is in there and iirc, he had a suit that was in pretty good condition. Now I have to go over to the garage and climb on thestorage tank jump over to the fence and jump the gap of the knocked down portion and slowly make my way to the roof. Only to find there is no armor there on the roof or maybe the modder left that one in place. I seem to find some things that was part of the vanilla game(like the gas cannister on the Bridge) and then some things aren't there. Not sure I wish to try going under the rocks near that location to get loot that may or may not be there either. Since every time I go in that hole in the rocks, I get stuck inside and it takes forever to come out. Too bad it cannot be used to weather a blowout.







lol

There are some things I would change if I knew what I were doing coding-wise. But I guess I have to soldier on an bear it.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> The thing with Misery is that you simply transform the game from a shooter / action / rpg game into an economy game. Also, you transform the game from a "free world" into an on-rail game.
> 
> In the end it gets tedious because you have to grind and grind and grind in order to get decent gear and not get raped by anything that walks or crawls. It also destroys free roaming because many areas can't even get explored without proper gear, and since proper gear requires $$$ you end up calculating the $$$ every trip is worth and avoid doing non-profitable voyages. I know that I calculated the most profitable mutant pieces to cook and, between that and being over-encumbered surrounded by mutants in the other side of the map, I ended up not finishing it (last updated, I did finish it once).
> 
> I don't know. When I want to grind I play Factorio, not Stalker. I think the best mod I have played was LURK. Too bad the second part never came


i always get enough money from the missions by looting the corpses, mutants, stashes and the reward, for example in the iron forest you only need an AR or a sniper with AP ammo and a shotgun plus a overcoat, the items that they will drop will give you enough money for drugs, ammo, equipment upgrades and repairs then you have 2 big stashes west that alone is 50k or more(?) and mission reward.
i think you have to choose the right equipment and weaponry for the amount of money you get in that moment and not going straight to medium suits or high quality rifles.
if you want more cash you just have to explore certain areas, the easier ones like around stalker camps they will help you or parts that you cleaned before(mutants seem to spawn after a day or two). no grind needed.
this mod slows the pace, some people don't have time and rush it doing mistakes.
Misery might not be that balanced, that is true but i liked their settings and features, it was the only mod that made me think before acting.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i always get enough money from the missions by looting the corpses, mutants, stashes and the reward, for example in the iron forest you only need an AR or a sniper with AP ammo and a shotgun plus a overcoat, the items that they will drop will give you enough money for drugs, ammo, equipment upgrades and repairs then you have 2 big stashes west that alone is 50k or more(?) and mission reward.
> i think you have to choose the right equipment and weaponry for the amount of money you get in that moment and not going straight to medium suits or high quality rifles.
> if you want more cash you just have to explore certain areas, the easier ones like around stalker camps they will help you or parts that you cleaned before(mutants seem to spawn after a day or two). no grind needed.
> this mod slows the pace, some people don't have time and rush it doing mistakes.
> Misery might not be that balanced, that is true but i liked their settings and features, it was the only mod that made me think before acting.


The emphasis on grinding activity in Stalker mods makes the game more unrealistic. If grinding was so important I'd be collaborating w/others on every mission rather than going it alone because your chances of survival increase and you can carry more swag (as in Fallout 3 and Fallout 4, where companions become mules and an extra gun).


----------



## jmcosta

i don't know much about other mods (in terms of grinding) because most of them were piss easy in my experience, the equipment progression is way too fast but like i said earlier in misery its only a grind if you choose the "easiest" path. if you do repetitive activities to get quality equipment early in the game, its your decision. the mod doesn't force you to choose that route.
you should try the natural progression, if you cant handle the difficulty maybe the mod isn't for you.
we all have different paces and tastes.

playing a bit of sandbox\roaming (skinning mutants, looting trash items from stashes or npc corpses, artifact hunting) once between missions isn't grinding not to me.

i m not saying the mod is perfectly balanced, its not but i never felt the need to grind.

imo this mod is designed for those that want more challenge after playing vanilla and other mods


----------



## Charcharo

Wanted to remind myself how good vanilla Clear Sky looks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Tell me what ya think !


----------



## 8051

I once played a great mod/map for Stalker (I think it was designed for Call of Pripyat) that had a map reminiscent of a Roman bath. It's too bad Stalker 2 never happened.

Some of the Metro 2033 staff had worked on the Stalker series and it showed, I swear I've seen prop assets from the Stalker series used in Metro. Even with it's better graphics and physics engine, I never liked Metro as much as Stalker.


----------



## VeMasi9

what's your opinion on the unofficial addon 'Les Miserable'?
Basically it has some economy and trader tweaks. (ie 50% weapon condition to sell to Owl instead of 75% or whatever it is)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> what's your opinion on the unofficial addon 'Les Miserable'?
> Basically it has some economy and trader tweaks. (ie 50% weapon condition to sell to Owl instead of 75% or whatever it is)


I haven't tried it but that's a good change right there, I did the same thing myself.


----------



## 8051

I'm getting some strange benchmark results w/the Stalker: COP benchmark.

1st off, the benchmark pegs all my CPU cores at 100% usage (even hyperthreading cores), but that's not
the strange thing. The strange thing is the lack of difference between my GTX 780 scores and my GTX 980Ti scores. Using the exact same in-game and Nvidia control panel settings (incl. a DSR resolution of 3200x2400)
I'm seeing minimum FPS that vary from 10 FPS (for Day results) to 7 FPS (for Night results), to 3 FPS (for Rain results) to 8 FPS (for sunshafts). The average FPS all see a much greater difference in scores (from a low of 12 FPS [in Rain] to a max. difference of 17 FPS [in Sunshafts]). All I did was swap the video cards in the same system.

So why is the difference in minimum FPS between my GTX 780 and GTX 980Ti so minimal?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'm getting some strange benchmark results w/the Stalker: COP benchmark.
> 
> 1st off, the benchmark pegs all my CPU cores at 100% usage (even hyperthreading cores), but that's not
> the strange thing. The strange thing is the lack of difference between my GTX 780 scores and my GTX 980Ti scores. Using the exact same in-game and Nvidia control panel settings (incl. a DSR resolution of 3200x2400)
> I'm seeing minimum FPS that vary from 10 FPS (for Day results) to 7 FPS (for Night results), to 3 FPS (for Rain results) to 8 FPS (for sunshafts). The average FPS all see a much greater difference in scores (from a low of 12 FPS [in Rain] to a max. difference of 17 FPS [in Sunshafts]). All I did was swap the video cards in the same system.
> 
> So why is the difference in minimum FPS between my GTX 780 and GTX 980Ti so minimal?


I noticed the same thing in Lost Alpha between a GTX 780 Ti and GTX 980 Ti. It's an old engine and has its limits. Something about X-Ray seems to like more compute performance, considering my GTX 980 got lower frame rates than the GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## Charcharo

Yup. It is compute performance. It was an AMD title after all (which ironically means AMD CPU overhead gets to its silly single-threaded engine...).

CPU matters a lot for it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Yup. It is compute performance. It was an AMD title after all (which ironically means AMD CPU overhead gets to its silly single-threaded engine...).
> 
> CPU matters a lot for it.


If the X-Ray engine is single-threaded then why does the STALKER: COP benchmark max out all 6 cores (incl. hyperthread cores) on my i7-5820?


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If the X-Ray engine is single-threaded then why does the STALKER: COP benchmark max out all 6 cores (incl. hyperthread cores) on my i7-5820?


That is what the benchmark does. I do not know why to be fair. The actual game uses one core "and a half"


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> That is what the benchmark does. I do not know why to be fair. The actual game uses one core "and a half"


Hilarious, so the programmers went out of the way to massively multithread/multitask the STALKER: COP benchmark, but not the game itself.

Still-in-all, I wish STALKER 2 had happened, but if it had I'll bet it would've suffered a severe case of consolectomy.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Hilarious, so the programmers went out of the way to massively multithread/multitask the STALKER: COP benchmark, but not the game itself.
> 
> Still-in-all, I wish STALKER 2 had happened, but if it had I'll bet it would've suffered a severe case of consolectomy.


For what it is worth, the benchmark's A-Life simulation (the MOST CPU demanding task in STALKER) is very neutered... for obvious reasons.

Yes, a STALKER 2 on Vulkan is the dream.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Hilarious, so the programmers went out of the way to massively multithread/multitask the STALKER: COP benchmark, but not the game itself.
> 
> Still-in-all, I wish STALKER 2 had happened, but if it had I'll bet it would've suffered a severe case of consolectomy.


It seemed to be headed in the right direction. Charcharo shared this with me; details on 60 quests from S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4zidny/stalker_2_quests_part_i/

Bigger and more open and far more dynamic in A-Life and quest design. No consolization there, but proper evolution of the franchise.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It seemed to be headed in the right direction. Charcharo shared this with me; details on 60 quests from S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4zidny/stalker_2_quests_part_i/
> 
> Bigger and more open and far more dynamic in A-Life and quest design. No consolization there, but proper evolution of the franchise.


Sad that it never happened.

I wonder what kind of net profits GSC Game World made off the STALKER series? Was it anywhere close to say what Battlefield 2 made for DICE/EA?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Sad that it never happened.
> 
> I wonder what kind of net profits GSC Game World made off the STALKER series? Was it anywhere close to say what Battlefield 2 made for DICE/EA?


All I know is that all three games sold well. Even just Steam numbers were good, see steaminfo.db


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER 2 not happening has little to do with money unfortunately. Sergei Grigorov just decided other things are... more profitable and/or interesting than games.

I think there are only a few studios that can create such a game though:

1. 4A Games - they are mainly from SOC veterans. Obviously know what they are doing with titles such as 2033 and Last Light.

2. CD Projekt Red - some of the STALKER developers worked on Witcher 3 from what I know. Also the game has some of the same design paradigms that STALKER has. Of course a title like that would be a LOT different to any Witcher, but I think they can pull it off.

3. The Frankenstein GSC + Vostok Team - these guys basically did Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat. Most of them are on Survarium and a small part (plus new/older people on-board) are making Cossacks 3 now. These STALKER 2 documents were theirs, so I think they can also pull it off.

4. Valve + Viktor Antonov (HL2, Dishonored, Dark Messiah of Might and Magic) - Wild card, but they can pull it off too IMHO.


----------



## boredgunner

^ I'd say only #1 and #3.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ I'd say only #1 and #3.


Very technically speaking, From software create similar games in a sense. Viktor will nail the art design. I'd prefer 1 or 3 ... or 1 and 3







. After them 2 and after that - 4.


----------



## Rhialto

WOW! Long time I haven't visited here... did read about last 5 pages.

Anyone heard of STALKERSOUP? I haven't played it that much but there is so much going on that mod that I think I will have to take a look someday. I mean there is a thread with over 1600 pages here afterall. I believe it started like 5 years ago if I look at first post. Just recently an installer was build (it was a mess before trying to keep the game up to date). Still in beta though.

Don't be surprised if you download, I offered to host the setup until tecnobacon find a proper host. Oh and don't visit stalkersoup.com, it's outdated and unfortunatly the guy who took the domain name is nowhere to be seen, definitly not a fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. or he would have given the domain to tecnobacon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> WOW! Long time I haven't visited here... did read about last 5 pages.
> 
> Anyone heard of STALKERSOUP? I haven't played it that much but there is so much going on that mod that I think I will have to take a look someday. I mean there is a thread with over 1600 pages here afterall. I believe it started like 5 years ago if I look at first post. Just recently an installer was build (it was a mess before trying to keep the game up to date). Still in beta though.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you download, I offered to host the setup until tecnobacon find a proper host. Oh and don't visit stalkersoup.com, it's outdated and unfortunatly the guy who took the domain name is nowhere to be seen, definitly not a fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. or he would have given the domain to tecnobacon.


Welcome back. I've tried STALKERSOUP years ago, was super unstable but incredible at the same time. How is the stability nowadays? I know it has even more content than before.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Welcome back. I've tried STALKERSOUP years ago, was super unstable but incredible at the same time. How is the stability nowadays? I know it has even more content than before.


I've seen your name before but where?  Stability have improved but can't tell you more as I haven't played it that much, just recently I spent an hour in god mode running everywhere for curiosity. Will have another look later.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If the X-Ray engine is single-threaded then why does the STALKER: COP benchmark max out all 6 cores (incl. hyperthread cores) on my i7-5820?


Because ... you're never really looking at 'real time, accurate CPU core usage' ... in any tool you ever use to view it?

It''s more like 'this is what Windows would optimally like to be doing with this load' ... it's not an actual, bare-metal 'meter' of each cores physical usage.


----------



## JackCY

Because single threaded load gets jumped around between cores to spread out the load especially spread out the heat. You can lock it to a single specific core if you want but the penalty from switching is not that big usually.


----------



## Charcharo

These are some of my favourite STALKER videos:


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Because ... you're never really looking at 'real time, accurate CPU core usage' ... in any tool you ever use to view it?
> 
> It''s more like 'this is what Windows would optimally like to be doing with this load' ... it's not an actual, bare-metal 'meter' of each cores physical usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because single threaded load gets jumped around between cores to spread out the load especially spread out the heat. You can lock it to a single specific core if you want but the penalty from switching is not that big usually.


Have you actually ever run the Call of Pripyat benchmark and looked at task manager?


----------



## JackCY

It's how the process scheduler works. I don't care if the engine is single or multithreaded most engines even released today are 2 cores at max and pretty crappy, still locked down to DX11 or OGL based design. There are no pure DX12 or Vulkan engines yet that are made with parallelism in their core and as such have no backward compatibility with DX11/OGL. I ran the benchmarks before, nothing special about them. The load gets always jumped around the cores by the scheduler.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's how the process scheduler works. I don't care if the engine is single or multithreaded most engines even released today are 2 cores at max and pretty crappy, still locked down to DX11 or OGL based design. There are no pure DX12 or Vulkan engines yet that are made with parallelism in their core and as such have no backward compatibility with DX11/OGL. I ran the benchmarks before, nothing special about them. The load gets always jumped around the cores by the scheduler.


Have you EVER run the Call of Pripyat benchmark? I agree the Call of Pripyat game only seems to use two cores, but the benchmark uses ALL SIX on my i7-5820 and the load isn't being "jumped around the cores by the scheduler" because they're all loaded equally at about 95%.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cause I know this has been ask MILLIONS of times in this thread...

Could SOMEBODY please update OP with the order the Stalker series launched?

Is OP around anymore? If so, how bout it mate.









Just so y'all know, I went to OP to see which mods I can get and simply couldn't believe that the Order of Release was not on it.

Shadows of Chernobyl
Clear Sky
Call of Pripyat.

Thinking about starting out again with SoC, just for story's sake.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

I've never seen this OP anywhere but who knows. I need to replay this franchise with hardware accelerated 5.1 surround. Last time I played was with headphones.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've never seen this OP anywhere but who knows. I need to replay this franchise with hardware accelerated 5.1 surround. Last time I played was with headphones.


I played SoC for the first time on a Creative 7.1 kit with the X-Fi Extreme Music







. Turn the volume right up when you get to the second level down in the Strelok's hideout







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I played SoC for the first time on a Creative 7.1 kit with the X-Fi Extreme Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turn the volume right up when you get to the second level down in the Strelok's hideout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I remember you telling me this, so I'll definitely be keeping my ears open. I did some brief testing of SoC and liked what I heard a lot.


----------



## tristanbear

I need to reinstall again, I'm getting stalker hungry


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I played SoC for the first time on a Creative 7.1 kit with the X-Fi Extreme Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turn the volume right up when you get to the second level down in the Strelok's hideout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you telling me this, so I'll definitely be keeping my ears open. I did some brief testing of SoC and liked what I heard a lot.
Click to expand...

I'm back on Cans. Don't wish to disturb the neighborhood.







lulz

In the future(renting or owning), I do plan to put together sound dampening in one room so that I could drop a small nuke and nobody would be the wiser.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm back on Cans. Don't wish to disturb the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> In the future(renting or owning), I do plan to put together sound dampening in one room so that I could drop a small nuke and nobody would be the wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Go for it. I got some rather cheap sound dampening foam from Ebay that does a marvelous job. Now, with the door closed the only thing audible from outside is a small amount of bass from my sub.

Also, I was able to enable hardware accelerated sound in Shadow of Chernobyl with a Sound Blaster Omni. By default, with any of the Sound Core3D cards I wager the game selects Generic Software as its device thus you get none of the nice effects, and SoC doesn't have selectable sound device like CS and CoP do. So just replace SoC's OpenAL files with the ones from your System32 directory (after installing Creative's drivers of course) and boom, now it chooses the Omni as the device.

Also just hearing the main menu music of these games made me desperately want to replay them. Can't resist.

- EDIT: Nice, just found out NVIDIA cards can force (but enhance only) SGSSAA in DX10/DX10.1 mode using the default S.T.A.L.K.E.R. AA bits. Just have to copy and paste it into the Antialiasing Compatibility (DX1x) setting for DX10/10.1. 4x looks very good but is so hard to run. 2x looks bad and still impacts frames a lot. AA in Clear Sky is still problematic even on modern hardware, haha.

- EDIT 2: Damn, storms in Clear Sky with hardware accelerated 5.1 surround and EAX = OMG.


----------



## VeMasi9

- EDIT: Nice, just found out NVIDIA cards can force (but enhance only) SGSSAA in DX10/DX10.1 mode using the default S.T.A.L.K.E.R. AA bits. Just have to copy and paste it into the Antialiasing Compatibility (DX1x) setting for DX10/10.1. 4x looks very good but is so hard to run. 2x looks bad and still impacts frames a lot. AA in Clear Sky is still problematic even on modern hardware, haha.

- EDIT 2: Damn, storms in Clear Sky with hardware accelerated 5.1 surround and EAX = OMG.[/quote]

Ahoy,Ahoy.
In SHOC with use of the Nvidia control panel and maybe Nvidia Inspector CSAA and AA(MSAA i assume) can be forced on but leave something to be desired in terms of Depth Of Field and SSAO


----------



## boredgunner

I think forced MSAA/CSAA runs horribly in SoC, but it has been years since I tried (the deferred rendering being the reason). You can force full screen SGSSAA into SoC as well. The best SSAO for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. comes from mods, same for DoF.


----------



## VeMasi9

Yeah, i hear ya
ENB does not mix well(with nvidia forced AA) as far as decent depth of field mods i know of


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> - EDIT: Nice, just found out NVIDIA cards can force (but enhance only) SGSSAA in DX10/DX10.1 mode using the default S.T.A.L.K.E.R. AA bits. Just have to copy and paste it into the Antialiasing Compatibility (DX1x) setting for DX10/10.1. 4x looks very good but is so hard to run. 2x looks bad and still impacts frames a lot. AA in Clear Sky is still problematic even on modern hardware, haha.
> 
> - EDIT 2: Damn, storms in Clear Sky with hardware accelerated 5.1 surround and EAX = OMG.


Ahoy,Ahoy.
In SHOC with use of the Nvidia control panel and maybe Nvidia Inspector CSAA and AA(MSAA i assume) can be forced on but leave something to be desired in terms of Depth Of Field and SSAO[/quote]

Isn't it likely SGSSAA will cause blurriness?

I used to use DSR w/CoP, the problem is the HUD practically disappears when you do.

Has anyone noticed when it's raining in CoP or SHOC you don't get the sound of falling rain? This is using EAX on my Sound Blaster X-Fi.


----------



## boredgunner

SGSSAA blur in S.T.A.L.K.E,R. is very minimal and only visibly manifests on vegetation which is beneficial. Here is 4x SGSSAA in Lost Alpha.







And 2x SGSSAA in CoP (Misery 2.1):





As for rain, I thought I remember hearing rain drops in CoP? I'll check for myself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is MODDB the best place to download Lost Alpha?


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Has anyone noticed when it's raining in CoP or SHOC you don't get the sound of falling rain? This is using EAX on my Sound Blaster X-Fi.


did you tried the Creative ALchemy?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is MODDB the best place to download Lost Alpha?


I'd say yes. Who knows if the old torrent link still works and has seeders.


----------



## Valkayria

Anybody know of any new upcoming S.T.A.L.K.E.R. episode mods? Lost Alpha got boring really fast due to the lack of A-Life.


----------



## Charcharo

How good is your Russian/Ukrainian/German?


----------



## JackCY

Who talks to AI?







Shoot first ask questions later


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> did you tried the Creative ALchemy?


I forgot all about that. Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> How good is your Russian/Ukrainian/German?


Was this directed towards me? If so, I'm not proficient in those languages.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Was this directed towards me? If so, I'm not proficient in those languages.


He is asking beause there are a ton of mods that aren't translated and will probably never be. Narodnaya Solyanka being one of those. There is a translated edition called STALKER SOUP but it is a mess. Can't recommend it.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> He is asking beause there are a ton of mods that aren't translated and will probably never be. Narodnaya Solyanka being one of those. There is a translated edition called STALKER SOUP but it is a mess. Can't recommend it.


I understand that. If he has a suggestion I'd love to hear it.


----------



## xxela

Hi guys,
I installed STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl + Autumn Aurora 2.1 yesterday but I got CTD when I launched the game. After some search I find out that it wont work on Windows 10 with ENB enabled so I reinstalled the mod without it and it worked. Is there a way to make this mod work with ENB on Windows 10?


----------



## infranoia

Back on deck with the trilogy, thanks GOG. After hearing Bored Gunner talk about hardware sound-- and that I haven't been hearing it in SoC since forever-- I just had to reinstall. Time to retire the CDs.

Damn this game is immortal.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I installed STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl + Autumn Aurora 2.1 yesterday but I got CTD when I launched the game. After some search I find out that it wont work on Windows 10 with ENB enabled so I reinstalled the mod without it and it worked. Is there a way to make this mod work with ENB on Windows 10?


Yes! If you have the GOG version of the game, courtesy of this: http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2008&start=150

You have to start the game with the "Settings.exe" executable in the main folder, and select "Save and Launch". Then ENB will fire up without the XRay engine CTD.


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I installed STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl + Autumn Aurora 2.1 yesterday but I got CTD when I launched the game. After some search I find out that it wont work on Windows 10 with ENB enabled so I reinstalled the mod without it and it worked. Is there a way to make this mod work with ENB on Windows 10?


I use GOG as well and while it is digital distribution, like steam uses, the GOG version is much more easy to get along with, especially where ENB is concerned. Steam had and may still have launching issues with the D3D9 DLL that ENB and Sweetfx have.. Now i am not entirely sure what Windows 10 issues are affecting what mods but I do know that when using the Windows 10 Pro or Enterprise Editions there seems to be options that are not available to lighter versions of Win 10. One example is changing update settings, something which was available to all versions previous to Win 10.


----------



## Charcharo

These are so goood!


----------



## prava

Hey, why is nobody talking about CALL OF CHERNOBYL?




Need to get myself of some VA goodness before diving through Stalker again. Those good blacks will be sweet as hell









PS: the youtuber is so bad the video will give you AIDS on top of cancer, specially when he is surrounded by enemies and stops to check the corpses.


----------



## c0nnection

Been playing Call of Pripyat with AtmosFear 3 and Absolute N4ture mods. Very stunning.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/atmosfear-for-call-of-pripyat/videos


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hey, why is nobody talking about CALL OF CHERNOBYL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get myself of some VA goodness before diving through Stalker again. Those good blacks will be sweet as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the youtuber is so bad the video will give you AIDS on top of cancer, specially when he is surrounded by enemies and stops to check the corpses.


Need X-Fi goodness too. CoC is fun and impressive although the AI is really bad and it has quite a bit of bugs even by STALKER mod standards. I will periodically go back to it and see how it is.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Need X-Fi goodness too. CoC is fun and impressive although the AI is really bad and it has quite a bit of bugs even by STALKER mod standards. I will periodically go back to it and see how it is.


I'd pretty much written off the Creative X-Fi MB3 asI hadn't installed many old games to test with. Is there a particular place in CoP that demonsrates the old EAX/OpenAL effects well for comparison?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'd pretty much written off the Creative X-Fi MB3 asI hadn't installed many old games to test with. Is there a particular place in CoP that demonsrates the old EAX/OpenAL effects well for comparison?


Spatial and distance cues are presented much better in general especially with hardware acceleration. Storms sound awesome. I suggest a used X-Fi card for anyone who plays games that'd benefit.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Are you using UEFI or legacy boot?


Legacy boot isn't enabled.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Had a moment with STALKER: LA. Got my first car and was taking it back through the Forest. If you don't know anything about the first car it basically has the worst handling/physics ever. Any sharp turn or bumps in the road at any speed over a crawl can set it on its side or roof so easily its horrible but even with reloading saves still faster than walking/running....

On my way back to the Dark Valley from Forest I was just trying to survive the winding roads... and had to slow way down into this turn in the road to negotiate it. I heard a Dwarf stomping around somewhere but was hoping I could just make it past and not have to mess with him. I then hear the AUUGHHH, WHOOOSH. He force pushed directly into the back of my car and sent me into a tree or guard rail at lightspeed and I instantly exploded! I was lmao at that, totally unexpected.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Had a moment with STALKER: LA. Got my first car and was taking it back through the Forest. If you don't know anything about the first car it basically has the worst handling/physics ever. Any sharp turn or bumps in the road at any speed over a crawl can set it on its side or roof so easily its horrible but even with reloading saves still faster than walking/running....
> 
> On my way back to the Dark Valley from Forest I was just trying to survive the winding roads... and had to slow way down into this turn in the road to negotiate it. I heard a Dwarf stomping around somewhere but was hoping I could just make it past and not have to mess with him. I then hear the AUUGHHH, WHOOOSH. He force pushed directly into the back of my car and sent me into a tree or guard rail at lightspeed and I instantly exploded! I was lmao at that, totally unexpected.


This is why whenever I play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I have a recording program running.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'd pretty much written off the Creative X-Fi MB3 asI hadn't installed many old games to test with. Is there a particular place in CoP that demonsrates the old EAX/OpenAL effects well for comparison?


There's only been one game where I've noticed EAX effects to any degree and that was Quake IV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Had a moment with STALKER: LA. Got my first car and was taking it back through the Forest. If you don't know anything about the first car it basically has the worst handling/physics ever. Any sharp turn or bumps in the road at any speed over a crawl can set it on its side or roof so easily its horrible but even with reloading saves still faster than walking/running....
> 
> On my way back to the Dark Valley from Forest I was just trying to survive the winding roads... and had to slow way down into this turn in the road to negotiate it. I heard a Dwarf stomping around somewhere but was hoping I could just make it past and not have to mess with him. I then hear the AUUGHHH, WHOOOSH. He force pushed directly into the back of my car and sent me into a tree or guard rail at lightspeed and I instantly exploded! I was lmao at that, totally unexpected.


I had a Dwarf steal my car in an earlier version of LA. I had parked it and as I walked away I heard the whooshing sound, I came back and it was gone. The Dwarf had done this even though he was on the other side of a wall and couldn't see me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is why whenever I play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I have a recording program running.


I really wish I could have recorded that and my reaction.

Another thing that was unexpected, I saw a bloodsucker walking down a ladder. I don't remember them being that "smart" in other versions of the game. Now rooftops aren't guaranteed safety.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I really wish I could have recorded that and my reaction.
> 
> Another thing that was unexpected, I saw a bloodsucker walking down a ladder. I don't remember them being that "smart" in other versions of the game. Now rooftops aren't guaranteed safety.


In NS mutants can go just anywhere you can. Yes, you go take a nap under Agroprom in your hideout... and something comes in while you sleep and you get murdered


----------



## malik22

hey guys I want to go threw the original stalker and COP with some graphic mods what are the best mods for these two games?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys I want to go threw the original stalker and COP with some graphic mods what are the best mods for these two games?


Don't forget Clear Sky.

I suggest Mod Pack 2013 for SoC, latest version of Sky Reclamation Project for Clear Sky, and Misery for CoP.


----------



## malik22

thank you boredgunner how about Autumn Aurora 2 for soc and AtmosFear 3+Absolute Nature 4 for cop?


----------



## boredgunner

Autumn Aurora 2 seems good but I've barely played it. Probably can't go wrong with either wrong.

Likewise, can't go wrong with AtmosFear 3 and Absolute Nature 4 (the former is included with Misery, the latter is compatible with Misery) but I think Misery has FAR better gameplay than unmodded CoP (AtmosFear/Absolute Nature don't change/add to gameplay). Misery has some balance issues though, but that's easy to fix. Zombies and Snorks are too durable (especially their heads), and you probably make too little money from quests.


----------



## malik22

thx again boredrunner what can I do to fix misery then? and does enb work with these games?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thx again boredrunner what can I do to fix misery then? and does enb work with these games?


ENB should work although you're probably not going to use one with these mods. Can easily ruin the atmosphere and these mods (especially AtmosFear) do awesome things to the lighting and colors.

As for Misery, you can try editing the LTX files for all of the creatures with any text editor (main game folder\gamedata\configs\creatures I believe). You'd just have to lower the health and/or damage resistance of the Snork and zombified stalkers somewhat (match the zombified stalkers health/damage resistance to regular stalkers) and greatly increase damage multipliers done to the head of those and also regular humans.

It's actually rather self-explanatory once you open the files and look around. They all use the same parameters. Inside the Snork's file you'll see health = 600 or something, change that to 300 at most lol. And I would set damage multipliers to the head of snorks, humans, zombified stalkers, boars, flesh, and cats to like 4.


----------



## Ceadderman

I see lowering the specs on the Snorks. Those things are tough as an M1 Abraham's.

But the Zom's? Naw, get a solid scoped rifle and they go down after a few shots to the head. Or get an autoshotty an they fall pretty quickly imho.









Unless they have heavy armor on. Then all bets are off.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I see lowering the specs on the Snorks. Those things are tough as an M1 Abraham's.
> 
> But the Zom's? Naw, get a solid scoped rifle and they go down after a few shots to the head. Or get an autoshotty an they fall pretty quickly imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they have heavy armor on. Then all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder


I might be thinking of Misery 2.0 then. Although a few shots to the head from a rifle is still too much, so I stand by increasing the damage multiplier to their heads.


----------



## Charcharo

From our lord and savior!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I see lowering the specs on the Snorks. Those things are tough as an M1 Abraham's.
> 
> But the Zom's? Naw, get a solid scoped rifle and they go down after a few shots to the head. Or get an autoshotty an they fall pretty quickly imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they have heavy armor on. Then all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be thinking of Misery 2.0 then. Although a few shots to the head from a rifle is still too much, so I stand by increasing the damage multiplier to their heads.
Click to expand...

Only ever played Misery 2.0. I've never messed with the ipi settings. I rarely mess with settings unless a game stalls so much it's unplayable. Like Fallout3. I had to fiddle with those to fix it so the game would stop crashing whenever I went in or out of a building.









~Ceadder


----------



## Charcharo

True Stalker (Настоящий Сталкер) - A S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Mod based on Call of Pripyat 1.6.02, developed by AP PRO Team. The mod will feature a new campaign set in many familiar, heavily reworked levels based in the Chernobyl Zone of Exclusion. The mod's new storyline takes into account the events which occurred in the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Trilogy, without any direct association with the original campaign. There are also plans to feature many crucial gameplay improvements and a reworked audiovisual experience.
Features:
• Redesigned levels from the original games
• Cutscenes with professional voice-over
• Story rich side quests
• New gameplay features
• Improved graphics
Feature list will expand as development continues.


----------



## boredgunner

Graphics and levels look Lost Alpha inspired. That alone has me interested. I don't expect much out of story or quests but I hope it delivers.


----------



## 8051

As for True Stalker, I'll believe when I see it. To tell the truth The Stalker engine has been showing its age for a while now.


----------



## Charcharo

As long as it does not show its age gameplay wise, all is fine.
Many new games have inferior lighting too, to add insult to injury.

@Jester
Some RU mods have decent storylines.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> As long as it does not show its age gameplay wise, all is fine.
> Many new games have inferior lighting too, to add insult to injury.
> 
> @Jester
> Some RU mods have decent storylines.


I know it's probably impossible, but it would be great if STALKER could've had companions like Fallout 3.

Still-in-all, if someone came out w/a mod that had new maps or maps modified from the various pre-release versions
of STALKER I'd buy it.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I know it's probably impossible, but it would be great if STALKER could've had companions like Fallout 3.
> 
> Still-in-all, if someone came out w/a mod that had new maps or maps modified from the various pre-release versions
> of STALKER I'd buy it.


It is not impossible. The Faction War has reasonable companions (probably smarter than FO3 ones







). Dolina Shorohov and COC also have some similar functionalities.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> It is not impossible. The Faction War has reasonable companions (probably smarter than FO3 ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Dolina Shorohov and COC also have some similar functionalities.


Yup, Misery has companions too. Lots of STALKER mods have done it and the AI is indeed better than say Fallout 3 companion AI. I've had loads of fun going on raids with companions in Misery 2.


----------



## Ceadderman

Companions schmanions. I run lone wolf style so I get all the loot.









~Ceadder


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Graphics and levels look Lost Alpha inspired. That alone has me interested. I don't expect much out of story or quests but I hope it delivers.


If it ever sees the light of day -

I REALLY hate the be pessimistic, because traditionally I'm a "glass half full" kind of guy but.....

Very few Stalker mods ever get completed. Every mod I was looking forward to over the past 3-4 years has been abandoned or cancelled.

Wormwood
Frozen Zone
StalCry

The last remaining mod I was really hoping for was Phantoms Zone, and despite all the lighting and sound improvements, it's still more or less the same SoC storyline.

At least Frozen Zone had new graphical assets and ideas -


----------



## 8051

Does anyone here not know the maps in COP or SOC like the back of my hand? That's one problem w/replaying the game at this point. I never did play Clear Sky, I heard it was the runt of the STALKER litter.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does anyone here not know the maps in COP or SOC like the back of my hand? That's one problem w/replaying the game at this point. I never did play Clear Sky, I heard it was the runt of the STALKER litter.


Play Clear Sky. Its biggest problem is bugs, but Sky Reclamation Project fixes that. Its second biggest problem is the excessively linear last few levels, but those are quick. It has the most impressive A-Life once faction wars are initiated. It has one cool new map (Red Forest), the other new ones are the excessively linear ones. It is more focused on action like CoP is, but even more so. It still contains interesting themes and some very good dialogue at the very beginning, and cool artifacts of course.


----------



## Charcharo

More cool videos on the state of modding !


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Play Clear Sky. Its biggest problem is bugs, but Sky Reclamation Project fixes that. Its second biggest problem is the excessively linear last few levels, but those are quick. It has the most impressive A-Life once faction wars are initiated. It has one cool new map (Red Forest), the other new ones are the excessively linear ones. It is more focused on action like CoP is, but even more so. It still contains interesting themes and some very good dialogue at the very beginning, and cool artifacts of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Play Clear Sky. Its biggest problem is bugs, but Sky Reclamation Project fixes that. Its second biggest problem is the excessively linear last few levels, but those are quick. It has the most impressive A-Life once faction wars are initiated. It has one cool new map (Red Forest), the other new ones are the excessively linear ones. It is more focused on action like CoP is, but even more so. It still contains interesting themes and some very good dialogue at the very beginning, and cool artifacts of course.


It's so cheap now I might as well give it a whirl, but only ONE new map?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Play Clear Sky. Its biggest problem is bugs, but Sky Reclamation Project fixes that. Its second biggest problem is the excessively linear last few levels, but those are quick. It has the most impressive A-Life once faction wars are initiated. It has one cool new map (Red Forest), the other new ones are the excessively linear ones. It is more focused on action like CoP is, but even more so. It still contains interesting themes and some very good dialogue at the very beginning, and cool artifacts of course.[/quote
> 
> It's so cheap now I might as well give it a whirl, but only ONE new map?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's so cheap now I might as well give it a whirl, but only ONE new map?


Three and a half new maps: Swamps, Red Forest, Limansk, and Limansk Hospital (the half). Swamps isn't entirely new in concept; it's a nearly complete rework of a scrapped SoC map that never made it into release.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone play Call of Chernobyl?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone play Call of Chernobyl?


Interesting, I never heard of it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Three and a half new maps: Swamps, Red Forest, Limansk, and Limansk Hospital (the half). Swamps isn't entirely new in concept; it's a nearly complete rework of a scrapped SoC map that never made it into release.


Clear Sky was the 1st game to implement the faction system wasn't it?

I always wondered how everyone in a faction knew I had killed a member of their faction in CoP or had allied w/another faction against them -- especially considering I almost always wore clothing that covered my face.

I wish someone would make a Stalker 2 w/a newer, better engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Clear Sky was the 1st game to implement the faction system wasn't it?
> 
> I always wondered how everyone in a faction knew I had killed a member of their faction in CoP or had allied w/another faction against them -- especially considering I almost always wore clothing that covered my face.
> 
> I wish someone would make a Stalker 2 w/a newer, better engine.


That's right. Sadly what clothing/armor you're wearing makes no difference in them. In SoC, killing all witnesses would preserve faction relations, but CS and CoP don't seem to work that way. Although it might be possible to kill faction members without damaging reputation as long as nobody sees you do it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's right. Sadly what clothing/armor you're wearing makes no difference in them. In SoC, killing all witnesses would preserve faction relations, but CS and CoP don't seem to work that way. Although it might be possible to kill faction members without damaging reputation as long as nobody sees you do it.


If I ever got in a conflict w/a faction in CoP, there were never any witnesses from that faction left to the conflict -- because it always turned out to be a last man standing type of conflict. When I killed all the Mercs in the water treatment facility, the Mercs guarding both the laboratory compound in Yanov/Jupiter(?) and the ones I bribed with food at some other compound didn't seem to mind, but all the Mercs in Chernobyl were gunning for me.

Aside from bandits, mercs and the Ukranian defense forces, I don't remember ever having any faction conflicts in SoC -- although I never killed anyone from Freedom or Duty.

I thought the Duty/Freedom faction rift was ludicrous in CoP -- especially when they were both occupying the train station.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> *I thought the Duty/Freedom faction rift was ludicrous in CoP -- especially when they were both occupying the train station.*


Ever hear of World War 1? Before or sometime around the Armistice, there were instances where Allied forces fraternized with Axis forces. This typically happened during cease fires, Christmas, New Years, Easter. It's not unheard of to occupy a shelter that is the sole purpose of the common good.

Bandits even inhabit the Train Station after all. It's a neutral zone and it's likely an agreed upon solution to keep the peace rather than constantly fighting for the only building large and safe enough for all. Even Mercenaries have been seen there also.









~Ceadder


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ever hear of World War 1? Before or sometime around the Armistice, there were instances where Allied forces fraternized with Axis forces. This typically happened during cease fires, Christmas, New Years, Easter. It's not unheard of to occupy a shelter that is the sole purpose of the common good.
> 
> Bandits even inhabit the Train Station after all. It's a neutral zone and it's likely an agreed upon solution to keep the peace rather than constantly fighting for the only building large and safe enough for all. Even Mercenaries have been seen there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


At some point you have to make decision WRT a secret duty warehouse -- which ends up becoming a battle between Freedom forces and Duty forces in Yanov/Jupiter. This skirmish happens not 500 yards from the railroad station. I don't see how the continued peace between Duty and Freedom would've been possible after that.


----------



## Charcharo

The Top 5 Mods for STALKER, 2016






5. Путь Человека. Возвращение ( The path of Mankind: a return)

4. Контракт На Хорошую Жизнь (The Good Life contract)

3. Darkest Time

2. Another Zone Mod

1. NLC 7


----------



## Tokztero

I've been playing CoP for the past few days with Misery mod but the game is too hard. Can you guys tell me how to up my health and regenerate my health faster using the text editor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> I've been playing CoP for the past few days with Misery mod but the game is too hard. Can you guys tell me how to up my health and regenerate my health faster using the text editor?


gamedata/configs/creatures/actor.ltx controls everything about the player character. Although if it's too hard then you're using the wrong mod. You would have been better off using AtmosFear, Absolute Nature, Absolute Structures, and Arsenal Overhaul.

I've been playing the hell out of Call of Chernobyl lately, it's quite stable now. Using Arsenal Overhaul 3.1, Dynamic Faction Relations, Outfit Addon, Structures Redux, and RealMoney. Very few crashes. One of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. experiences one can have.


----------



## Tokztero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> gamedata/configs/creatures/actor.ltx controls everything about the player character. Although if it's too hard then you're using the wrong mod. You would have been better off using AtmosFear, Absolute Nature, Absolute Structures, and Arsenal Overhaul.
> 
> I've been playing the hell out of Call of Chernobyl lately, it's quite stable now. Using Arsenal Overhaul 3.1, Dynamic Faction Relations, Outfit Addon, Structures Redux, and RealMoney. Very few crashes. One of the best S.T.A.L.K.E.R. experiences one can have.


Thanks for directing me to the correct path. I was able to set a higher weight limit but I just couldn't find the character health setting.

Wanted to try Misery cause I thought installing all those individual mods would be too much trouble.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> Thanks for directing me to the correct path. I was able to set a higher weight limit but I just couldn't find the character health setting.
> 
> Wanted to try Misery cause I thought installing all those individual mods would be too much trouble.


Health should be called health. If that's not there you can edit your damage resistances, make higher values (1.0 = 100% immunity, 0 = 0%). Do a CTRL + F for "immunities."


----------



## Charcharo

The beginning of "Winds of Change" .


----------



## MonarchX

What keeps people playing this game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What keeps people playing this game?


Mods. Especially Call of Chernobyl, give it a try along with Arsenal Overhaul, Outfit Addon, Dynamic Faction Relations, RealMoney, Structures Redux, Absolute Nature redux. Or try Call of Misery, which is this but with Misery mod applied (I have yet to try it). It'll blow your mind, the simulation AI is leaps and bounds above every other game that has such a thing plus it has every location from all three games and more.


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER is simply endless. Mods, A-Life, atmosphere... game can not be defeated by time


----------



## MonarchX

STALKER MMO - that would be amazing!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> STALKER MMO - that would be amazing!


That's what I was hoping Survarium would be. We ended up with just an arena PvP shooter. They kinda sold it as a MMOish thing early on.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mods. Especially Call of Chernobyl, give it a try along with Arsenal Overhaul, Outfit Addon, Dynamic Faction Relations, RealMoney, Structures Redux, Absolute Nature redux. Or try Call of Misery, which is this but with Misery mod applied (I have yet to try it). It'll blow your mind, the simulation AI is leaps and bounds above every other game that has such a thing plus it has every location from all three games and more.


OK, I downloaded and updated/patched the following CoC Mods:
Absolute Nature Redux 1.15
Arsenal Overhaul 3.1 (v.5)
Dynamic Faction Relations 1.7
Original Weapon Renewal 3 (v.6)
Outfit Add-On 1.4.5
RealMoney 0.3.2
Structures Redux 1.05
Weapon Pack 2.8.0.7 (v.5.1)
Weather Total Conversion 1.06

3 questions:
1. Does CoC mod and the add-ons listed above fully support the Russian version of the game?
2. In what order do I install the mods I highlighted in green? They are all weapon related...
3. In what order do I install other non-weapon-related add-ons?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I downloaded and updated/patched the following CoC Mods:
> Absolute Nature Redux 1.15
> Arsenal Overhaul 3.1 (v.5)
> Dynamic Faction Relations 1.7
> Original Weapon Renewal 3 (v.6)
> Outfit Add-On 1.4.5
> RealMoney 0.3.2
> Structures Redux 1.05
> Weapon Pack 2.8.0.7 (v.5.1)
> Weather Total Conversion 1.06
> 
> 3 questions:
> 1. Does CoC mod and the add-ons listed above fully support the Russian version of the game?
> 2. In what order do I install the mods I highlighted in green? They are all weapon related...
> 3. In what order do I install other non-weapon-related add-ons?


1. CoC supports Russian version I'm pretty sure, I can't speak for the addons though.

2. All of those mods are incompatible with each other unfortunately. Arsenal Overhaul 3.1 is my favorite one. Install that one first.

3. Your weapon mod should go first, RealMoney last and do not overwrite anything with RealMoney. Otherwise the order shouldn't matter. Some of those mods have compatibility patches for Arsenal Overhaul or Weapon Pack, those should be installed after the weapon pack and the mod for which the patch is applied to.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> STALKER MMO - that would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was hoping Survarium would be. We ended up with just an arena PvP shooter. They kinda sold it as a MMOish thing early on.
Click to expand...

I kinda think that's what CoP was intended to be. But I could be wrong since it's been so very long since I first played it and so many games have come and gone with multiplayer support.









~Ceadder


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> That's what I was hoping Survarium would be. We ended up with just an arena PvP shooter. They kinda sold it as a MMOish thing early on.


I would've been happy if Survarium would've been a Stalker 2. It has nice graphics and the X-ray engine is really beginning to show it's age.


----------



## boredgunner

An MMO can never replace S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and CoP was never meant to be an MMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It has nice graphics and the X-ray engine is really beginning to show it's age.


There's a lot more to it than graphics though (and even then these games have full dynamic shadows which is STILL rare, and far more effective AA). X-Ray's simulation AI is still leaps and bounds above everything else, physics are above average too.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> An MMO can never replace S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and CoP was never meant to be an MMO.
> There's a lot more to it than graphics though (and even then these games have full dynamic shadows which is STILL rare, and far more effective AA). X-Ray's simulation AI is still leaps and bounds above everything else, physics are above average too.


The shooting AI is excellent and accurate, although I think FO4 is just as good. Some of the monsters though are meh. I've been able to jump on cars and other things and evade bloodsuckers -- it works every time. Hiding/crouching in pipes also works w/bloodsuckers and snorks.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The shooting AI is excellent and accurate, although I think FO4 is just as good. Some of the monsters though are meh. I've been able to jump on cars and other things and evade bloodsuckers -- it works every time. Hiding/crouching in pipes also works w/bloodsuckers and snorks.


AI being accurate is easy. Making AI inaccurate is also easy. Making AI realistically accurate/inaccurate is what is hard.

FO4's combat AI has seen improvements from its FO3/NV/Skyrim iterations, true, but it is not even comparable to HL2's combat AI, let alone STALKER's







.

It is true STALKER's AI sometimes kills itself and it is true that it has issues (for example, bloodsuckers know where you are on the car, but can not get to you or attack you). GSC addressed some of those themselves (for example teaching dogs how to jump effectively) but not all. Still, baring that, FO4 is not comparable


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The shooting AI is excellent and accurate, although I think FO4 is just as good. Some of the monsters though are meh. I've been able to jump on cars and other things and evade bloodsuckers -- it works every time. Hiding/crouching in pipes also works w/bloodsuckers and snorks.


That's not even simulation AI, you're talking specifically about combat AI where yes, Fallout 4 is just about as good in a basic sense (although their use of the environment is far worse). Also those same tactics against monsters work 100% of the time in Gamebryo/Creation games as well. Accurate shooting AI isn't a testament to good or bad AI.

What I mean by simulation AI is the A-Life system, controlling all AI behavior in the game world. Some of the noteworthy A-Life features in Call of Chernobyl include:



AI traversing the maps and understanding the terrain with as few restrictions as possible. In Dead City for example, Bandits were using the sewer system to their advantage to launch a guerrilla assault on the Merc base. They'd pop out unpredictably to draw the Mercs' fire, then some bandits would go back under to come up from another sewer entrance to flank the mercs while they're concentrated on others.

AI interacting with the environment as much as possible. Examples: NPCs dynamically lighting fires at fire pits, mutants dragging their hunted prey to their territory to feast on them, NPCs looting and scavenging for artifacts. NPCs interacting with one another, even in combat (healing each other). NPCs reacting to some side quests, such as bounties; bounties become known and they'll comment via PDA chat when they see an NPC with a bounty on their head (none try to collect it themselves yet however).

NPCs dynamically eating, drinking, sleeping at appropriate times.

NPCs dynamically commenting (via PDA broadcasts) when combat breaks loose, warning each other and such. Same for blowouts and psi-storms too.

NPCs trading at stores/traders and commenting on noteworthy things in the trader's inventory via PDA broadcasts.

Dynamic faction relations occurring on their own, non-stop and in real time. Based on NPC interactions, factions will dynamically declare war with each other, declare cease fires, forge alliances, all on their own.
A short version is, NPCs being able to dynamically do whatever the player can do, and mutants behaving realistically on a macro scale. It's a pity some of the most innovative, unique, and advanced features of a game go unnoticed. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. raised the bar here and is years ahead of its closest rival (that indeed being Gamebryo/Creation engine Radiant AI).


----------



## rathborne

Wasn't there a STALKER mod that improved the AI of the bloodsuckers to traverse terrain obstacles like ladders making even the Strelok's base an unsafe place to rest?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's not even simulation AI, you're talking specifically about combat AI where yes, Fallout 4 is just about as good in a basic sense (although their use of the environment is far worse). Also those same tactics against monsters work 100% of the time in Gamebryo/Creation games as well. Accurate shooting AI isn't a testament to good or bad AI.
> 
> What I mean by simulation AI is the A-Life system, controlling all AI behavior in the game world. Some of the noteworthy A-Life features in Call of Chernobyl include:


But that's not vanilla CoP or SHoC. I'm sure there's mods for AI in Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wasn't there a STALKER mod that improved the AI of the bloodsuckers to traverse terrain obstacles like ladders making even the Strelok's base an unsafe place to rest?


Yes, it's not hard to allow mutants to climb ladders (even the ones that shouldn't be able to like Flesh and Pseudogiants).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> But that's not vanilla CoP or SHoC. I'm sure there's mods for AI in Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 as well.


AI mods for Gamebryo/Creation games don't do much at all. It does not seem possible for those engines to come anywhere close to X-Ray's A-Life.

Kind of a moot point though since Creation/Gamebryo is a complete turd that needs to be ditched ASAP plus Bethesda is on a sharp decline as of Fallout 4. I do believe one can create a similarly good A-Life system on UE4, which should be used for a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game.


----------



## MonarchX

So CoP CoC mod pretty much includes the original SHoC game and its story, characters, locations? I really like the way CoC feels compared to modded SHoC, which was real pain to mod since I am a graphics whore. CoP supports DX11 and HBAO by itself! So good! Are there ways to further improve graphics of CoC? I already installed the mentioned Redux mods.

Also, what is Misery? Is it pretty much CoC + some other stuff? They are still working on it and I want to try it whenever they release the next update/version.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So CoP CoC mod pretty much includes the original SHoC game and its story, characters, locations? I really like the way CoC feels compared to modded SHoC, which was real pain to mod since I am a graphics whore. CoP supports DX11 and HBAO by itself! So good! Are there ways to further improve graphics of CoC? I already installed the mentioned Redux mods.
> 
> Also, what is Misery? Is it pretty much CoC + some other stuff? They are still working on it and I want to try it whenever they release the next update/version.


Do you mean Call of Misery? Call of Misery is CoC + Misery 2's gameplay mechanics and balance. Misery 2 is an overhaul for regular CoP turning it into an extremely hardcore survival game, its mechanics are added to CoC via Call of Misery mod.


----------



## MonarchX

I am not sure what I meant... Someone said Misery included CoC or something like that. Anyway, does CoC include an overhaul of the original STALKER SHoC story or what?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am not sure what I meant... Someone said Misery included CoC or something like that. Anyway, does CoC include an overhaul of the original STALKER SHoC story or what?


You got that last bit right. CoC includes a slightly altered version of SoC's story when playing on Story Mode.


----------



## MonarchX

Sweet! I hated modding the original SHoC, too many incompatibilities and missing effects and tinkering, etc. This is WAY better and runs smoother - 4K @ 60fps+ most of the time with everything cranked up!

Are there any other graphical tweaks I can apply???


----------



## boredgunner

No major ones that I know of. That'll have to do I guess.

In other news, I took some comparison photos of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky via Call of Chernobyl mod (left) vs S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha levels (right), save for the first screenshot below which is Shadow of Chernobyl (left) vs Lost Alpha (right). But SoC and Clear Sky maps are almost identical anyway.



Spoiler: Cordon




PDA view. Notice how I have to zoom out much more to capture all of Lost Alpha's Cordon-in other words it's much bigger. Landmarks very similarly placed, but somewhat different as you'll see below.


Cordon, rookie village. Properly overgrown in Lost Alpha while in SoC/CS it must still be plowed and farmed from the looks of it.


Unbelievably tiny road tunnel in Clear Sky on the left. Again better overgrowth in Lost Alpha too.


Front of the machine yard. Lost Alpha has industrial buildings as it should while Clear Sky/SoC has buildings that look like houses. Furthermore the buildings are filled with distinct equipment and machinery in Lost Alpha, but not in Clear Sky/SoC.


Courtyard of the machine yard. Here, Lost Alpha's ground texture is arguably too clean.


Bridge. Looks more appropriately sized in Lost Alpha. Road texture is also better.


Standing under the bridge. Yep, the one in CS/SoC is way too lean for a railway bridge. Also note the path leading down into maintenance tunnels in Lost Alpha.





Spoiler: Garbage




PDA view of the Garbage. Again far larger in Lost Alpha, and this time with tons of new landmarks, areas, structures.


A general portion of the main road. So much more detailed in Lost Alpha. Furthermore, the left photo demonstrates how the rest of the main road looks throughout Clear Sky/SoC Garbage-near perfectly flat and nothing of note, while Lost Alpha's is imperfect (the earth beneath it that is and the flatness), ravaged at places by earthquakes and also has bridges and tunnels along the way.


Front of the hangar. Nothing more needs to be said, Lost Alpha Garbage makes Clear Sky/SoC's Garbage look like a quickly scrapped together multiplayer map.


Overview of the hangar. Lost Alpha's ravine is such a big added detail, a lot went into it. It is for sewage I assume, it also has a sort of dam. At the back of the right photo, you can barely make out the bunker that is cut into the hill at the back, totally absent from Clear Sky/SoC.



I'll do a comparison for Yantar eventually just for kicks. The added detail, authenticity, and immersion from Lost Alpha's maps (too much to write about) is a real game changer. I hope Call of Chernobyl doesn't stop with replacing Dark Valley with Lost Alpha Dark Valley. They need to also use Lost Alpha's Cordon, Garbage, and Yantar; these are necessities I think, the rest bonuses. Also, Lost Alpha's Pripyat Underground should be added as an expansion to the main one (not a replacement) and LA's new maps should be included too.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> The Top 5 Mods for STALKER, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Путь Человека. Возвращение ( The path of Mankind: a return)
> 
> 4. Контракт На Хорошую Жизнь (The Good Life contract)
> 
> 3. Darkest Time
> 
> 2. Another Zone Mod
> 
> 1. NLC 7


those mods have eng translation?

I was searching for a mod with a custom story or difficult like misery with some new features but i keep finding mods in russian :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> those mods have eng translation?
> 
> I was searching for a mod with a custom story or difficult like misery with some new features but i keep finding mods in russian :/


I take it you've played Call of Chernobyl? There is also Call of Misery which is that + Misery 2.1.1.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I take it you've played Call of Chernobyl? There is also Call of Misery which is that + Misery 2.1.1.


yea i put a good amount of hours on that mod, i played when it came out and then installed a few addons and now with misery.
its a good mod to explore the world with some wildlife,npcs and small missions but that's it.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> those mods have eng translation?
> 
> I was searching for a mod with a custom story or difficult like misery with some new features but i keep finding mods in russian :/


Some of them do and some dont









Evolution of STALKER's graphics:


----------



## rathborne

I have a feeling that my inability to understand Russian may have affected how much information I got out of that video beyond the game going from original Half-Life graphics to the STALKER look we're familiar with







.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I have a feeling that my inability to understand Russian may have affected how much information I got out of that video beyond the game going from original Half-Life graphics to the STALKER look we're familiar with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These days, 3 languages seems to be the minimum really









BTW on some of these videos, you can enable the captions and have them translated. It is fairly OK actually, obviously broken Google English... but at least it is possible to gasp the meaning of the sentences.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> These days, 3 languages seems to be the minimum really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW on some of these videos, you can enable the captions and have them translated. It is fairly OK actually, obviously broken Google English... but at least it is possible to gasp the meaning of the sentences.


3... I'm currently struggling to learn a second! haha.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Ah, my favorite game series of all time.

I was site admin for STALKER Files for many years back in the day before they closed the network down.


----------



## Charcharo

More videos on Clear SKy this time, its alpha and beta versions and cut content. Let it translate the subtitles, it is OK that way I think.


----------



## BLAMM0

So let's say I'm playing stalker and watching somebody's info on Facebook, how much stalker do I get?


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER Call of Pripyat Beta:
- Different Intro, used concept art and a developer talking over it.
- No DX11 render yet.
- Map boundaries werent finalized.
- Squads of stalkers were displayed on the map (no mutants though, so already better than Clear Sky in that regard).
- Jupiter/Yanov world map is in construction.
- Cardan doesnt want Vodka








- Skadovsk has few unique characters and quests.
- Yanov station is very different.
- Unique NPCs all over still dont have their unique appearances. For example, the Bunker has 2x Sakharov models.
- Certain NPCs just levitate in place as their exact placement and animation is still not nailed down.
- Comet anomaly is used in the train outside Yanov, instead of the Tesla.
- Jupiter lacks grass.
- Pripyat has neutral stalkers from the start.
- X8 laboratory has a map. It is in the PDA.
- The crying in X8 never stops, even if you kill the Burer making the noise.
- The entire game is extremely buggy (about Clear Sky launch day or even a tad worse tier) and many quests dont work outright.
- The Ambient Tune for Jupiter is damn good.

A download link is given but it may require the use of the Silver Add-on Russian/Ukrainian edition of Call of Pripyat.


----------



## Valkayria

I'm getting an error in Call of Chernobyl. Can't open section 'mounted_weapon_sounds'. Does anyone have a fix for this? Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I'm getting an error in Call of Chernobyl. Can't open section 'mounted_weapon_sounds'. Does anyone have a fix for this? Thanks.


You installed incompatible addons.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You installed incompatible addons.


So why am I still alive?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So why am I still alive?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


LOL, what movie was that from? Arno certainly was a good shot w/that shottie, although I can't understand how it made such a small hole.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> LOL, what movie was that from? Arno certainly was a good shot w/that shottie, although I can't understand how it made such a small hole.


Commando


----------



## VeMasi9

Good stuff. Im happy i opened the link. \
Commando. A nice, short, cheesy line at the last fight as well


----------



## tristanbear




----------



## MonarchX

In Odessa, Ukraine right now (got me a wife)... Wonder if I should check out Chernobyl, got 2 weeks left!


----------



## extracrunchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> In Odessa, Ukraine right now (got me a wife)... Wonder if I should check out Chernobyl, got 2 weeks left!


Why not







You can get very close to the reactor safely, too, though there might be security I dunno never been. Would be neat to go it's supposedly like a big wildlife refuge now.


----------



## rathborne

You might not see much of the original Sarcophagus not that they've rolled out the new cover but it would be cool to visit anyway







.


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## boredgunner

I'd keep my expectations really low for that. I wish they didn't take the novel's name.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> In Odessa, Ukraine right now (got me a wife)... Wonder if I should check out Chernobyl, got 2 weeks left!


Don't go at night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd keep my expectations really low for that. I wish they didn't take the novel's name.


Really. I hope the Russian author got a nice chunk of change for AMC using his title though.


----------



## _02

Roadside picnic was a cool book - but only the inspiration for what we know of stalker. Same goes for Tarkovsky's STALKER film.

Good to see this club still kicking after many years.

I've replayed SHOC since my last post.


----------



## Ceadderman

My system is over at my Bros house so I haven't been playing Stalker at all (lots of newer games to play too) soon as I am able to bring it to my house with Internet I will once again drop into the Zone. I kinda miss it.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My system is over at my Bros house so I haven't been playing Stalker at all (lots of newer games to play too) soon as I am able to bring it to my house with Internet I will once again drop into the Zone. I kinda miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The Zone always calls back to us.


----------



## Ceadderman

When I play Misery 2.1, I kinda wish I could use abandoned vehicles and trailers as a holdout space to ride out blowouts. There're lots of suitable spots all over the Zone. Like the APC on the bridge between the sanitation plant and the ranger station. I know that it's closed up but that woulda been a great hidey hole.









~Ceadder


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Zone always calls back to us.


Haha I thought something similar as soon as I saw his post







.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Roadside picnic was a cool book - but only the inspiration for what we know of stalker. Same goes for Tarkovsky's STALKER film.
> 
> Good to see this club still kicking after many years.
> 
> I've replayed SHOC since my last post.


Can't agree man.

It is a classic of Science Fiction. It is above ALL video games ever made and all that will be made at least for another century. The difference between literature's finer tier and even the absolute best gaming has... is gigantic (and not in game's favor).


----------



## Valkayria

The Zone was calling me back. I answered.


----------



## rathborne

I thought this was an interesting read







.
https://cinephiliabeyond.org/unique-perspective-making-stalker-testimony-mechanic-toiling-away-tarkovskys-guidance/


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Can't agree man.


I think you may have taken me to mean "The book is but a shadow of the experience of the game"

That's not what I was saying. My point was that you should not read the book expecting to get more SHOC, because very little of the book is like the direct firsthand experience of the stalker video games. Whether that is good or bad is up to each person.

I try not to do qualitative comparison of media like games to literature. They're totally different experiences with different goals, audiences and mechanics. When is the last time you acted and lived the outcome of your own choosing in a book, down to dialog and timeline choices? When is the last time a game poetically served you with a thoughtful concept and let your mind run the gamut filling in the blanks with glorious imagination?

Each medium has its place!

PS - I love both the book and the game for marginally overlapping reasons


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I think you may have taken me to mean "The book is but a shadow of the experience of the game"
> 
> That's not what I was saying. My point was that you should not read the book expecting to get more SHOC, because very little of the book is like the direct firsthand experience of the stalker video games. Whether that is good or bad is up to each person.
> 
> I try not to do qualitative comparison of media like games to literature. They're totally different experiences with different goals, audiences and mechanics. When is the last time you acted and lived the outcome of your own choosing in a book, down to dialog and timeline choices? When is the last time a game poetically served you with a thoughtful concept and let your mind run the gamut filling in the blanks with glorious imagination?
> 
> Each medium has its place!
> 
> PS - I love both the book and the game for marginally overlapping reasons


That is more logical, I seem to have misunderstood.

STALKER actually is a very weird mix of Roadside Picnic, Stalker, Solaris, some good old B-Movie science fiction, a Western and the Klondike Gold Rush set in the real Chernobyl Area of Alienation. All of those elements are in it









I do quantify the art forms as they do advance in time. Pong, and I say this with respect for it, is not the pinnacle of gaming. If current games represent the best we can do, that is very sad IMHO and would make me depressed. Same way people 100 years ago got to see early movies, those obviously, as important as they were (and they WERE also art deserving of full respect and protection) have been outdone. Same with literature, just that it has had thousands of years... ergo why it is not a fair comparison. It is obviously better, not out of sheer potential (where all are equal) but in current quality, classics, cult hits etc.

However, choose your own adventure books exist and to be fair... almost NO games are like what you describe. Even the best RPGs or Grand Strategies. My imagination is like that though and its graphics are unmatched









And yes, each art form has its place and deserves protection. It is part of our species, culture, and the closes we ever were to immortality.


----------



## _02

I only want to say that I typed and then omitted the choose your own adventure portion of my reply to see if you would bring it up =)

I think you get the jist of my stance. Stop tickling my debate nerve









On the topic of film though - sure would like to see what was in the initial film of STALKER!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I thought this was an interesting read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> https://cinephiliabeyond.org/unique-perspective-making-stalker-testimony-mechanic-toiling-away-tarkovskys-guidance/


Yes it is. Also, through that article I found this remastered version of Stalker. Looks way better than the DVD! The DVD is super low resolution, but this is excellent.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I only want to say that I typed and then omitted the choose your own adventure portion of my reply to see if you would bring it up =)
> 
> I think you get the jist of my stance. Stop tickling my debate nerve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of film though - sure would like to see what was in the initial film of STALKER!


Hey, they exist.

Gaming has been a fail in terms of RPing and story/choice/thematic depth for awhile. Such is life









So would I. Tarkovsky is a God at cinema so I guess it was amazing


----------



## Charcharo

More STALKER 2 Leeks:
https://vk.com/wall-39094469_21080
^Weapon

http://pastebin.com/raw/CHe6RH0r
File List

https://www.gameru.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=67618
Interesting thread.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I still dream of STALKER 2 all the time...PC gaming hasn't been the same for me since I completed the series and several of the mods, including older Misery mod...nothing has been able to fill the void that was left after completing STALKER, and I have a tough time now finding interest in most first person shooters.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> More STALKER 2 Leeks:
> https://vk.com/wall-39094469_21080
> ^Weapon
> 
> http://pastebin.com/raw/CHe6RH0r
> File List
> 
> https://www.gameru.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=67618
> Interesting thread.


It would be more interesting if I read Russian.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I still dream of STALKER 2 all the time...PC gaming hasn't been the same for me since I completed the series and several of the mods, including older Misery mod...nothing has been able to fill the void that was left after completing STALKER, and I have a tough time now finding interest in most first person shooters.


Same here man. I always go back to just experience the man made hell that is The Zone. Call of Chernobyl is an amazing mod, but I'm sure you've already played it.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It would be more interesting if I read Russian.


Knowing less than 3 languages in today's world is a sin









Get to it mate!


----------



## MonarchX

You cannot truly understand and immersd yourself in STALKER games without knowledge of Russian/Ukrainian language and culture. I tried playing in English, but it just is not the same...


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd keep my expectations really low for that. I wish they didn't take the novel's name.


true that.
this is not a good thing. it must be stopped.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You cannot truly understand and immersd yourself in STALKER games without knowledge of Russian/Ukrainian language and culture. I tried playing in English, but it just is not the same...


I love STALKER series...but not enough to learn Russian


----------



## BLAMM0

Russian aint that bad, wish I've learnt it at school


----------



## Charcharo

Learning a language is one of the easiest ways to become objectively smarter (than _you_ were _before_). And opens up a lot of possibilities to boot.


----------



## jmcosta

hopefully this version will be polished and complete.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cannot wait to play all my Stalker games in Vanilla. Just picked up an XFX RX 480 Radeon 8gb card a bit over a week ago, got R7 1800x, an EK Copper/Acetal 480 block and a 360 SE Radiator. Still need Hero, a beefy PSU and a 2x16gb DDR4 kit. But once I have everything together I will be able to play at Ultra settings. The Zone in ultra!









~Ceadder


----------



## Charcharo

TOP 5 LEAST KNOWN STALKER LOCATIONS!





5. Cartographer's place
4. Deadmill (between army warehouse and dead city. Lost Alpha's Countryside has elements of it.
3. Catacombs Underground. Entrance to Garbage. The Pripyat Underground is inspired by it.
2. Bridge to Pripyat. Could have been linked to Catacombs.
1. Forgotten Hamlet (later reused as a multiplayer map)


----------



## malik22

Hello guys can Photo realistic zone 2.1 be used with dynamic shader 2.0?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Hello guys can Photo realistic zone 2.1 be used with dynamic shader 2.0?


I think so. I would install Dynamic Shaders 2.0 first, Photorealistic Zone second. Some texture files may conflict, if installing Photorealistic Zone second I would overwrite.


----------



## malik22

thank you i see photo realistic has a shader folder and texture if only install the texture I presume its should be ok?


----------



## Charcharo

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 Analysis





You can use google to translate the subtitles.


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think so. I would install Dynamic Shaders 2.0 first, Photorealistic Zone second. Some texture files may conflict, if installing Photorealistic Zone second I would overwrite.


Thank you Boredgunner I did as you said and they work together perfectley but I have 2 other querstions hope you can help
1.I tried to add zrp after these two mods and zrp works but the zoom dof dissapears from the dynamic shader mod seems to be the only feature gone which is strange since the Zrp patch doesnt affect the shader folder any idea?
2.Is it normal the performance tanks with the dynamic shader mod it does look amazing just wondering


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Thank you Boredgunner I did as you said and they work together perfectley but I have 2 other querstions hope you can help
> 1.I tried to add zrp after these two mods and zrp works but the zoom dof dissapears from the dynamic shader mod seems to be the only feature gone which is strange since the Zrp patch doesnt affect the shader folder any idea?
> 2.Is it normal the performance tanks with the dynamic shader mod it does look amazing just wondering


1. Maybe you can re-enable DOF using console commands? See the r2_dof commands.

2. It's normal, X-Ray engine is old and limited.


----------



## rathborne

Came across this video during my morning internet stroll.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Came across this video during my morning internet stroll.
> 
> I saw this Cryengine remake of STALKER as well. From what I heard, It's nothing but a tech demo at this point. What are the odds it'll ever be finished?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I saw this Cryengine remake of STALKER as well. From what I heard, It's nothing but a tech demo at this point. What are the odds it'll ever be finished?


Not sure. I think they were asking for donations at one point. To be honest, I really liked the visuals in the X-Ray engine. Sure, they weren't The best compared to some of the competitoon but it was distinct and fit the atmosphere well







. Just throw some new paint and carpet at The Zone along with some new gameplay and I'll visit again







.


----------



## Charcharo

Amazing STALKER 2 inspired fan art:


----------



## malik22

hey guys how can i change the fov in stalker games? SOC and COP


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys how can i change the fov in stalker games? SOC and COP


No easy way to do it without mods. There is a mod just for changing the FOV.

http://www.nexusmods.com/stalkershadowofchernobyl/mods/1017/?

Some mods give you an FOV slider.


----------



## malik22

thank you boredgunner could you suggest me graphic mods for a first playthrough of cop before i jump in too COC and misery?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thank you boredgunner could you suggest me graphic mods for a first playthrough of cop before i jump in too COC and misery?


Atmosfear + Absolute Nature + Absolute Structures

Latest versions of each. Choose your own preset for Absolute Nature. Customizable graphics for the win!


----------



## PowerK

Stalker bundle 75% sale.
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/35983/

Do they run good on Windows 10 ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Stalker bundle 75% sale.
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/35983/
> 
> Do they run good on Windows 10 ?


No problems whatsoever. Buy it!

I would suggest using a mod for each of them, even on your first time playing. Clear Sky in particular needs one, or else you'll be crashing in the last 3 levels and saves will become corrupt. So use the latest version of Sky Reclamation Project for that. For Shadow of Chernobyl, use either Mod Pack 2013, the latest version of Oblivion Lost, OR Autumn Aurora 2.1. Don't use more than one mod for those.

For Call of Pripyat, I suggest Misery 2.1.1, but if it's too difficult then you can instead use the following: Atmosfear, Absolute Nature, Absolute Structures, Arsenal Overhaul, and maybe Massive Simulation Overhaul (I can't vouch for its stability).


----------



## RuneDunes

Anyone excited for Lost Alpha director's cut? Hopefully this time around I can actually finish the game.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Anyone excited for Lost Alpha director's cut? Hopefully this time around I can actually finish the game.


If it works. I came to a point where I was supposed to shoot down a helo and the helo never showed up.


----------



## boredgunner

You guys should wait a few months or more. It will have a very buggy launch just like the initial version.

I can't wait for Call of Chernobyl 1.5. It has many nice updates.


----------



## RuneDunes

Good point, but at least this release isn't because of leaked builds.

What are the major updates for CoC? All I really saw are some new animations.


----------



## boredgunner

CoC 1.5 will have much improved A-Life, combat AI, Outfit Addon will be integrated, many new gameplay mechanics, other new content, and better mod/addon compatibility. I wonder when they will post the changelog on moddb.


----------



## MonarchX

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha v1.4000 Developer's Cut just came out. I always wanted to give it a try, but BordedGunner gives so many negative comments to it







!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha v1.4000 Developer's Cut just came out. I always wanted to give it a try, but BordedGunner gives so many negative comments to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Shouldn't stop you from trying it. It'll be good overall one day, it's just not ready for a full release yet.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Shouldn't stop you from trying it. It'll be good overall one day, it's just not ready for a full release yet.


Yeah, but you're usually right about things like that. They released the Developer cut with Patch 1 for it and less than an hour later there is Patch 2 for it. I will wait until this frequent patching stops because only OBVIOUS errors are so easily fixed, but if they make so many obvious errors, I can't imagine the rest of the mod is solid.

If I recall you did not like Lost Alpha for poor A-Life or dumbed-down A-Life? I think I would like that because overall STALKER AI is just too realistic for me, especially when it comes to shooting. I wouldn't mind a bit of arcade-ish AI elements in STALKER. I am also a graphics whore and so I only liked CoC's improvement, but I also want original STALKER story experience, something CoC does not provide. It only provides SoC areas, but you can't start the same way and the original camp is different. Modding the original STALKER was a mess for me because I wanted the best of everything and a lot of it is incompatible, even though I created a rather interesting compilation of texture mods that several MODDB members begged me to upload and liked it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, but you're usually right about things like that. They released the Developer cut with Patch 1 for it and less than an hour later there is Patch 2 for it. I will wait until this frequent patching stops because only OBVIOUS errors are so easily fixed, but if they make so many obvious errors, I can't imagine the rest of the mod is solid.
> 
> If I recall you did not like Lost Alpha for poor A-Life or dumbed-down A-Life? I think I would like that because overall STALKER AI is just too realistic for me, especially when it comes to shooting. I wouldn't mind a bit of arcade-ish AI elements in STALKER. I am also a graphics whore and so I only liked CoC's improvement, but I also want original STALKER story experience, something CoC does not provide. It only provides SoC areas, but you can't start the same way and the original camp is different. Modding the original STALKER was a mess for me because I wanted the best of everything and a lot of it is incompatible, even though I created a rather interesting compilation of texture mods that several MODDB members begged me to upload and liked it.


Lost Alpha had neutered A-Life back then, Director's Cut improves it a lot. Levels were empty and all AI was too static. Not a problem anymore with Director's Cut at least.

CoC actually does have SoC's story (the same plot is used with some additions), but like you say it starts off differently. For first time players, I still suggest SoC + one overhaul mod.


----------



## Charcharo

http://imgur.com/52nKU

A cool STALKER comic







!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/52nKU
> 
> A cool STALKER comic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I get nothing on my mobile, just a blank page. Can you repost the image?









~Ceadder


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/52nKU
> 
> A cool STALKER comic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks for posting that







.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr




----------



## Charcharo

http://imgur.com/aic2r


Another amazing comic. Very much in the spirit of the Zone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Appreciate you sharing but since I am on mobile I will never see it.









~Ceadder


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Appreciate you sharing but since I am on mobile I will never see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That link worked OK for my iPhone 6







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Appreciate you sharing but since I am on mobile I will never see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That link worked OK for my iPhone 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Craptastic WiFi in my area stops it cold for my s4.









~Ceadder


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Craptastic WiFi in my area stops it cold for my s4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's annoying. And I thought Australia's telecommunications systems were rubbish







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well to be fair, I am w/o net. So otherwise I would prolly be able to see it.










~Ceadder


----------



## Charcharo

*STALKER: Top 5 best looking mods*
AUTUMN AURORA 2 - SoC
ATMOSFEAR 3 - CoP
SWTC - CoP and CS
Lost Alpha DC - Standalone
OGSE 0.6.9.3. - SoC


----------



## RuneDunes

Hey boredgunner, when do you plan to update your Lost Alpha mod pack for the director's update? Are you giving it a couple months for some patches to come out first?


----------



## boredgunner

That's it. Every patch (and it still needs patching) would render it incompatible so I'll just wait a bit until it seems stabilized.


----------



## siks

I just stumbled across this thread and I have to say it's incredible that there's still a living community for Stalker. I've played them since I was a little kid and have always wanted to get into modding them especially since I'm a 3D artist now, though the tools have never been really user friendly IMO. If anyone here is seriously into modding STALKER and might need a 3D modeller/artist please let me know! I'd love to get involved in the community!
Some of my stuff:
https://www.artstation.com/artist/siks


----------



## Charcharo

The CIS community is making mod after mod for it lol>


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siks*
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread and I have to say it's incredible that there's still a living community for Stalker. I've played them since I was a little kid and have always wanted to get into modding them especially since I'm a 3D artist now, though the tools have never been really user friendly IMO. If anyone here is seriously into modding STALKER and might need a 3D modeller/artist please let me know! I'd love to get involved in the community!
> Some of my stuff:
> https://www.artstation.com/artist/siks


S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s modding community is actually thriving to this day. Your talents ought to help some of the active mod teams. I don't know off hand which mod teams are in need of 3D artists, but you can check top rated S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mods on ModDB. There's TeamEPIC, Misery Development Ltd., dez0wave group, and others.

Personally I don't find it surprising that the mod community still thrives 10 years later. Other games have lived on through modders for even longer, like Morrowind (2002), Thief Gold and Thief II (1999-2000), Deus Ex (2000), Fallout 2 (1998), and many others.


----------



## siks

I guess what I meant was it's surprising that it's still this big. With a good game there's bound to be a good community, but with mods being pumped out so often it's nice too see. I'll check them out! Thanks!


----------



## Charcharo

Another great atmosphere video.


----------



## Charcharo

The Top Storyline mods for STALKER:
1. Путь во Мгле - The Way Into The Mist
2. фотограф - PHOTOGRAPH
3. упавшая звезда честь наемника - Fallen star, The honored mercenary
4. контракт на хорошую жизнь - Contract for a good life
5. тайные тропы 2 - Secret paths 2
6..Пространственная аномалия - Spatial Anomaly

Honorable mentions:
волей случая - Volley's Case?
Dolina Shorohov
Golden ball or the adventures of the jug (no idea)
Winds of Change

By popular vote:


----------



## 8051

STALKER was the only game that got me to put down Fallout 3. It's hard to imagine no one ever made a STALKER 2, it would be practically a guaranteed money-maker.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> STALKER was the only game that got me to put down Fallout 3. It's hard to imagine no one ever made a STALKER 2, it would be practically a guaranteed money-maker.


I suppose not enough of a money maker to make Grigorovich care. Perhaps if it was able to be a smash hit like a Bethesda Fallout game, but that would never happen for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's it. Every patch (and it still needs patching) would render it incompatible so I'll just wait a bit until it seems stabilized.


There is no better way to display one's dedication than by taking action! New Lost Alpha patch = new Bordergunner's Mod Pack, newer Lost Alpha patch = newer Bordergunner's Mod Pack! Boredgunner - we believe in you and your boredom, which can only be alleviated by taking that action to support that what one loves and in your case that is STALKER and STALKER modding, specifically for Lost Alpha!









I am bored out-of-my-mind with today's games. There is nothing new out there is actually good these days. Resident Evil 7 was rather decent, but awfully short. I've been replaying GTA V, Assassin's Creed 4 - Black Flag, and Alien Isolation. I think its about time I give Lost Alpha a try.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There is no better way to display one's dedication than by taking action! New Lost Alpha patch = new Bordergunner's Mod Pack, newer Lost Alpha patch = newer Bordergunner's Mod Pack! Boredgunner - we believe in you and your boredom, which can only be alleviated by taking that action to support that what one loves and in your case that is STALKER and STALKER modding, specifically for Lost Alpha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored out-of-my-mind with today's games. There is nothing new out there is actually good these days. Resident Evil 7 was rather decent, but awfully short. I've been replaying GTA V, Assassin's Creed 4 - Black Flag, and Alien Isolation. I think its about time I give Lost Alpha a try.


Hah, I did this with the initial Lost Alpha release, but now I just don't have the time to keep up with the patching. Right on about today's games though, it's not just you but the industry has shown serious regression in many genres. I just started Anachronox today for the first time, and the first 20 minutes has better world building and more ambition than most modern story driven AAA games by a long shot.


----------



## MonarchX

Anachronox - journey I shall never forget. One of the best games I ever played!

FYI, "regression" may not be the best word the describe today's state of PC gaming because at least one of definitions of regression is "a return to a former or less developed state", something that doesn't exactly make sense, given that former state of games was more developed as far as gameplay went than today's games'. Its more of a "degradation"







.

What is it with games that are great and yet end up flops financially, while a bunch of crap games end up financial successes? Capitalist gaming business is straight-up evil! Then there's the modding community for those flops, like STALKER and Vampire - Bloodlines that releases awesome and totally free content, which is straight up communism!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Anachronox - journey I shall never forget. One of the best games I ever played!
> 
> FYI, "regression" may not be the best word the describe today's state of PC gaming because at least one of definitions of regression is "a return to a former or less developed state", something that doesn't exactly make sense, given that former state of games was more developed as far as gameplay went than today's games'. Its more of a "degradation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What is it with games that are great and yet end up flops financially, while a bunch of crap games end up financial successes? Capitalist gaming business is straight-up evil! Then there's the modding community for those flops, like STALKER and Vampire - Bloodlines that releases awesome and totally free content, which is straight up communism!


Majority of monkeys likes easy to play games.
The easier and dumber a game is the more popular it often is and the more funds it generates.

The play time got shorter a lot shorter and now single player is even nonexistent in some games or it's a failed attempt and MP is the main seller.

When you do find a more complex or difficult to play game it's user base is rather tiny making it very difficult to play online as there is almost no one to play with.

Mods are great though and should always be allowed and supported by the devs, sadly it's getting rather the opposite way so they can milk more using DLCs and not have free/cheap/user mods.

Still haven't played the rest of STALKER games, no time to. Making mods takes a lot of time but I will play it some day.
Anachronox heard it never played it, it was probably dated for it's time, HL and DX seem newer even when they launched earlier...
Dunno what's up with Bloodlines, played it only stock when it came out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Majority of monkeys likes easy to play games.
> The easier and dumber a game is the more popular it often is and the more funds it generates.
> 
> The play time got shorter a lot shorter and now single player is even nonexistent in some games or it's a failed attempt and MP is the main seller.
> 
> When you do find a more complex or difficult to play game it's user base is rather tiny making it very difficult to play online as there is almost no one to play with.
> 
> Mods are great though and should always be allowed and supported by the devs, sadly it's getting rather the opposite way so they can milk more using DLCs and not have free/cheap/user mods.
> 
> Still haven't played the rest of STALKER games, no time to. Making mods takes a lot of time but I will play it some day.
> Anachronox heard it never played it, it was probably dated for it's time, HL and DX seem newer even when they launched earlier...
> Dunno what's up with Bloodlines, played it only stock when it came out.


Hah, to think Anachronox came out the same year as Return to Castle Wolfenstein, and S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s first playable builds were also made that year.


Spoiler: Anachronox



































Spoiler: Return to Castle Wolfenstein






































Quite the difference in tech!


----------



## infranoia

For those who appreciate the Tarkovsky connection, a new restoration of STALKER is here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879517378203107328


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER on Warcraft 3


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> For those who appreciate the Tarkovsky connection, a new restoration of STALKER is here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879517378203107328%5B%2FURLQuote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> STALKER on Warcraft 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good old games when modding was supported not hunted down to be blocked.
Click to expand...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> For those who appreciate the Tarkovsky connection, a new restoration of STALKER is here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879517378203107328%5B%2FURL


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here it is in 1080p.


That's just the original, not the new 2K master. Your link was posted in January and has no Janus title card, while the new Mosfilm 2K transfer dates to April and is a Janus / Criterion production. It's only being screened in theaters at the moment, you can't yet buy it on Blu-Ray.

Preorder only: https://www.criterion.com/films/28150-stalker

In glorious uncompressed mono!

EDIT: Now that I think on it half a second, I'm sure I'm wrong;that must be the Mosfilm copy, while Janus / Criterion is just the Western distributor. At any rate, thanks for the link! 1080p *is* 2K after all...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> That's just the original, not the new 2K master. Your link was posted in January and has no Janus title card, while the new Mosfilm 2K transfer dates to April and is a Janus / Criterion production. It's only being screened in theaters at the moment, you can't yet buy it on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Preorder only: https://www.criterion.com/films/28150-stalker
> 
> In glorious uncompressed mono!
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think on it half a second, I'm sure I'm wrong;that must be the Mosfilm copy, while Janus / Criterion is just the Western distributor. At any rate, thanks for the link! 1080p *is* 2K after all...


As said earlier, the stuff on internet in English is a western stuff distribution etc. The new master itself has been done much earlier and posted on YT as linked months ago








The easy difference is that the sepia parts of the movie are grainy and yellowish on old master but more grayish skin toned and clear on new master, even with poor YT quality you can see that the YT is better than an old BD, I've checked as I had the old BD saved.
The new stuff is simply new to non Russian market but older for Russian market by now. The remaster was done in 2016 but it takes forever for it to trickle down to the western releases. They just sell it, they didn't do the remaster either I think, someone else in Russia did maybe for archival purposes, who knows.


----------



## MonarchX

Is there a link to the newest master / remaster in Russian? I have not checked the links...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is there a link to the newest master / remaster in Russian? I have not checked the links...


Same as always but can't be embedded, from what I remember it was disabled. You have to watch it on YT.





I've never seen Stalker in anything but Russian, yes it's in original audio. There are English subtitles on the linked YT.


----------



## Charcharo

Some cool user made maps.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Anyone know what the updates for all three games on steam are for? They are all pretty small. Couple MB each.


----------



## boredgunner

Netcode security hotfix. Shows their dedication since the multiplayer was never popular.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Netcode security hotfix. Shows their dedication since the multiplayer was never popular.


Its a shame the multiplayer wasn't more popular. Had great memories staying up until 2am to play against the US and European players with a 300+ ping and still do OK







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Its a shame the multiplayer wasn't more popular. Had great memories staying up until 2am to play against the US and European players with a 300+ ping and still do OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The multiplayer was never what it should have been in my opinion. Artifact Hunt (which is basically CTF) could have been a little side mode, but the main multiplayer mode of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. should just be The Zone in full sandbox/free play mode with all quests enabled, character creation (including faction choice), and persistence. This should be made as a mod for Call of Chernobyl.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Netcode security hotfix. Shows their dedication since the multiplayer was never popular.


I didn't even know STALKER had multiplayer.


----------



## JackCY

It had fun MP but it was not that polished, only managed to play with my friend back then, no online. OFP (Arma original game) was the same in a way, it had multiplayer and online but almost no one was playing it. Everyone was just goofing in CS with cheats and some CoD later. Even BF1 was a dead fish XD
MP was nice but you need people to play the game, and especially keep playing even if they get killed way too much.

Decent internet and PCs with decent GPUs have gotten much more popular and online gaming kicked off in the last 10 years. Before that it was mostly LAN.


----------



## Charcharo

Screens from Winds of Time (STALKER Mod)













I hope you guys like it







! its a cool mod. I need to finish it one of these days...


----------



## Charcharo

RMA Autumn Edition. A pretty cool mod, graphically at least.


----------



## Charcharo

Some awesome atmosphere again!


----------



## rathborne

I'll need to revisit the zone after I finish my latest Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines playthrough







. I'll also need to see how far I can make the X-Ray engine push my GTX 980 ti because Call of Pripyat seemed to run fine on the GTX 750 I used years ago







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'll need to revisit the zone after I finish my latest Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines playthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll also need to see how far I can make the X-Ray engine push my GTX 980 ti because Call of Pripyat seemed to run fine on the GTX 750 I used years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Call of Chernobyl and Call of Misery are the only "main" S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games I play now, but then there are total conversions I have yet to play for CoP as well. At 1080p you'll easily maintain 120 FPS at all times in most CoP mods including CoC, which means you can use ULMB.

Speaking of which, Call of Chernobyl 1.5 beta released!

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-chernobyl

Changelog: https://pastebin.com/WcZi44T2

I'm gonna have to dump Call of Misery (which uses CoC 1.4.16) for CoC 1.5 when 1.5 is finalized. So goes the cycle until MISERY team finally finishes MISERY 2.2 and officially ports it to CoC (they confirmed this was their goal).

And a message for those who don't know, Call of Chernobyl objectively has by far the most advanced and most lifelike open world simulation AI in video gaming, and I never see it break either so it is reliable. This combined with the fact that it is completely open world and uses all official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. maps as well as Build 1935 inspired maps means it has the best open world AI, some of the very best action game combat AI, on top of one of the most immersive game worlds.

And with MISERY (that is what Call of Misery is) you also get one of the best (after rebalancing it), most advanced, hardcore survival games ever made. And then with *GUNSLINGER mod* you get arguably the best shooting mechanics, the best weapon customization (rivaled only by Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod), and better first-person animations than almost any current and upcoming AAA FPS, along with STALKER's superior sound that is largely unreachable without OpenAL.

In other words, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has a bright future and it is still ahead of the rest. GUNSLINGER is only confirmed for Call of Pripyat, not Call of Chernobyl, but the ports to Call of Chernobyl and Call of Misery are inevitable (I'll do it myself if I have to).


----------



## Charcharo

Escape from Tarkov - from one of the best STALKER youtubers


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Call of Chernobyl and Call of Misery are the only "main" S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games I play now, but then there are total conversions I have yet to play for CoP as well. At 1080p you'll easily maintain 120 FPS at all times in most CoP mods including CoC, which means you can use ULMB.
> 
> Speaking of which, Call of Chernobyl 1.5 beta released!
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-chernobyl
> 
> Changelog: https://pastebin.com/WcZi44T2
> 
> I'm gonna have to dump Call of Misery (which uses CoC 1.4.16) for CoC 1.5 when 1.5 is finalized. So goes the cycle until MISERY team finally finishes MISERY 2.2 and officially ports it to CoC (they confirmed this was their goal).
> 
> And a message for those who don't know, Call of Chernobyl objectively has by far the most advanced and most lifelike open world simulation AI in video gaming, and I never see it break either so it is reliable. This combined with the fact that it is completely open world and uses all official S.T.A.L.K.E.R. maps as well as Build 1935 inspired maps means it has the best open world AI, some of the very best action game combat AI, on top of one of the most immersive game worlds.
> 
> And with MISERY (that is what Call of Misery is) you also get one of the best (after rebalancing it), most advanced, hardcore survival games ever made. And then with *GUNSLINGER mod* you get arguably the best shooting mechanics, the best weapon customization (rivaled only by Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod), and better first-person animations than almost any current and upcoming AAA FPS, along with STALKER's superior sound that is largely unreachable without OpenAL.
> 
> In other words, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has a bright future and it is still ahead of the rest. GUNSLINGER is only confirmed for Call of Pripyat, not Call of Chernobyl, but the ports to Call of Chernobyl and Call of Misery are inevitable (I'll do it myself if I have to).


BG....it's been a while since I have been on here and posted anything , but just wanted to give you props for all the info you put out on here. You have helped me in the past and I've always enjoyed reading what you have to say. Reading what you typed above , sparked a little flame in me today. I first bought Stalker SOC about 10 years ago , never played it! After reading what you said , I did some investigating and found the Stalker series has two more games that came out after the one I have , plus a whole ton of mods! So today , I bought the other two. Just installed my SOC game and play that first.

But before I do.....what is your advice on maybe adding any patches or mods to improve on the experience? +1 rep for you btw! Would have given you 10 if I could.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> BG....it's been a while since I have been on here and posted anything , but just wanted to give you props for all the info you put out on here. You have helped me in the past and I've always enjoyed reading what you have to say. Reading what you typed above , sparked a little flame in me today. I first bought Stalker SOC about 10 years ago , never played it! After reading what you said , I did some investigating and found the Stalker series has two more games that came out after the one I have , plus a whole ton of mods! So today , I bought the other two. Just installed my SOC game and play that first.
> 
> But before I do.....what is your advice on maybe adding any patches or mods to improve on the experience? +1 rep for you btw! Would have given you 10 if I could.


Are your games Steam or GOG copies? If not then you should manually patch them to the latest versions since that's what today's mods are built for.

Now for mods:

For Shadow of Chernobyl, I would use either *Mod Pack 2013* or *Autumn Aurora 2*. No mix of mods, just one of these since each one contains numerous mods anyway. They all greatly improve A-Life, significantly improve graphics, they add back cut mutants, add a bunch of weapons and armor, and restore cut mechanics like artifact merging and item repairing. Autumn Aurora 2 has better graphics while I believe Mod Pack 2013 has the most weapons.

For Clear Sky, use the latest version of *Sky Reclamation Project* since this is just a huge bugfixing mod that doesn't change anything else. This mod (or a good mod that includes this mod) is actually required or else you will face crashes and save game corruption in the last 3 levels of the game.

For Call of Prioyat you have two options:

Use *AtmosFear 3*, *Absolute Nature 4*, *Absolute Structures*, and *STCoP Weapon Pack*. The end result is CoP + much better graphics + much more weapons.

Use *Misery*. This mod also includes AtmosFear, Absolute Nature, and Absolute Structures, as well as a different weapon pack (Arsenal Overhaul), but much more. It is the most significant gameplay overhaul mod, but it preserves the original game's plot and quests entirely so it is safe to use on your first playthrough. It is a hardcore survival mod featuring many new gameplay features centered around survival, including a new healing system, scavenging based repair system using raw materials in the world, and so much more. They have an official guide for it which you should check out: *Link*
And when you're all done with those, you must play *Call of Chernobyl* which most S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fans treat as the latest and greatest S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game and the future of the franchise.


----------



## Charcharo

men of War mod which makes it into STALKER


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are your games Steam or GOG copies? If not then you should manually patch them to the latest versions since that's what today's mods are built for.
> 
> Now for mods:
> 
> For Shadow of Chernobyl, I would use either *Mod Pack 2013* or *Autumn Aurora 2*. No mix of mods, just one of these since each one contains numerous mods anyway. They all greatly improve A-Life, significantly improve graphics, they add back cut mutants, add a bunch of weapons and armor, and restore cut mechanics like artifact merging and item repairing. Autumn Aurora 2 has better graphics while I believe Mod Pack 2013 has the most weapons.
> 
> For Clear Sky, use the latest version of *Sky Reclamation Project* since this is just a huge bugfixing mod that doesn't change anything else. This mod (or a good mod that includes this mod) is actually required or else you will face crashes and save game corruption in the last 3 levels of the game.
> 
> For Call of Prioyat you have two options:
> 
> Use *AtmosFear 3*, *Absolute Nature 4*, *Absolute Structures*, and *STCoP Weapon Pack*. The end result is CoP + much better graphics + much more weapons.
> 
> Use *Misery*. This mod also includes AtmosFear, Absolute Nature, and Absolute Structures, as well as a different weapon pack (Arsenal Overhaul), but much more. It is the most significant gameplay overhaul mod, but it preserves the original game's plot and quests entirely so it is safe to use on your first playthrough. It is a hardcore survival mod featuring many new gameplay features centered around survival, including a new healing system, scavenging based repair system using raw materials in the world, and so much more. They have an official guide for it which you should check out: *Link*
> And when you're all done with those, you must play *Call of Chernobyl* which most S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fans treat as the latest and greatest S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game and the future of the franchise.


Hey BG....I'm not sure what " GOG " means , but my original Stalker game I bought about 10 years ago was on a CD , which is what I installed. The latest ones. The Clear sky and COP games are the ones I bought the other night , on Steam. I've struggled with FPS games over the past 10+ years due to a bad MX wreck I had , and my left hand doesn't work as well as I want it to. So I'm way behind on all the games in this past decade. I'm also playing Farcry 2 right now , and am trying to learn my Razer Nostromo and my Razer Naga , all the buttons and so forth , so I can start trying to catch up on some of these older titles before I move onto the newer ones. I'll be checking out those mods you posted for sure! Thank you for taking the time on steering me in the right direction!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey BG....I'm not sure what " GOG " means , but my original Stalker game I bought about 10 years ago was on a CD , which is what I installed. The latest ones. The Clear sky and COP games are the ones I bought the other night , on Steam. I've struggled with FPS games over the past 10+ years due to a bad MX wreck I had , and my left hand doesn't work as well as I want it to. So I'm way behind on all the games in this past decade. I'm also playing Farcry 2 right now , and am trying to learn my Razer Nostromo and my Razer Naga , all the buttons and so forth , so I can start trying to catch up on some of these older titles before I move onto the newer ones. I'll be checking out those mods you posted for sure! Thank you for taking the time on steering me in the right direction!


Any time. GOG is an excellent digital game store, DRM free games with no region locks, and they often include unofficial patches for older games (nothing for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. though though they should include Sky Reclamation Project for Clear Sky).

https://www.gog.com/

So considering all that you said, you need to manually patch Shadow of Chernobyl with the 1.0006 patch. No need to patch the others since Steam does that for you.

I think I'd advise against Misery mod for Call of Pripyat since this requires you to be very effective at first-person shooters, but I stand by the other recommendations.


----------



## squads

Great thread here. I am a huge S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan from 5-10 years ago. I can't seem to find anything new that measures up to the FPS games of old that were build for PC first. I will have to re-install and try some of the mods that are available now.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey BG....I'm not sure what " GOG " means , but my original Stalker game I bought about 10 years ago was on a CD , which is what I installed. The latest ones. The Clear sky and COP games are the ones I bought the other night , on Steam. I've struggled with FPS games over the past 10+ years due to a bad MX wreck I had , and my left hand doesn't work as well as I want it to. So I'm way behind on all the games in this past decade. I'm also playing Farcry 2 right now , and am trying to learn my Razer Nostromo and my Razer Naga , all the buttons and so forth , so I can start trying to catch up on some of these older titles before I move onto the newer ones. I'll be checking out those mods you posted for sure! Thank you for taking the time on steering me in the right direction!


https://www.gog.com/reclaim

Try this. Use your codes







! You will have STALKER on GOG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> https://www.gog.com/reclaim
> 
> Try this. Use your codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! You will have STALKER on GOG.


Oh right, forgot about this. Definitely do this. GOG auto updates the games as well as a bonus.


----------



## _02

Just crawling out of the shadows to pay homage to the series and this thread









Still have yet to play a game that gives me the feels like SOC. In the process of a new build. Probably another modded playthrough in the future.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey BG....I'm not sure what " GOG " means , but my original Stalker game I bought about 10 years ago was on a CD , which is what I installed. The latest ones. The Clear sky and COP games are the ones I bought the other night , on Steam. I've struggled with FPS games over the past 10+ years due to a bad MX wreck I had , and my left hand doesn't work as well as I want it to. So I'm way behind on all the games in this past decade. I'm also playing Farcry 2 right now , and am trying to learn my Razer Nostromo and my Razer Naga , all the buttons and so forth , so I can start trying to catch up on some of these older titles before I move onto the newer ones. I'll be checking out those mods you posted for sure! Thank you for taking the time on steering me in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gog.com/reclaim
> 
> Try this. Use your codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! You will have STALKER on GOG.
Click to expand...

You can use your codes on Steam too if they have never been applied to the Steam console.









~Ceadder


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can use your codes on Steam too if they have never been applied to the Steam console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I gave my Steam codes to people and they worked. Even a used Steam code works it seems, at least with STALKER.


----------



## Charcharo

Using a helicopter in COC


----------



## 8051

After they got vehicles driveable in STALKER I guess it was only a matter of time before they got the helos flyable.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> After they got vehicles driveable in STALKER I guess it was only a matter of time before they got the helos flyable.


This was part of the very first versions of STALKER. It is a cut feature. The second ever demo of the game had drivable helis.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> This was part of the very first versions of STALKER. It is a cut feature. The second ever demo of the game had drivable helis.


STALKER really was a game ahead of its time. The low poly props are really showing their age now though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> STALKER really was a game ahead of its time. The low poly props are really showing their age now though.


Outdated world models but still far superior, game changing AI, superior sound, quest design, shooter gameplay mechanics, survival gameplay mechanics especially when modded, and moddability compared to most other shooters. I'll take it.


----------



## boredgunner

They always do September releases I guess. I probably won't be playing this, I'm not interested in playing more Call of Pripyat (base campaign) and I am patient. I will wait for Misery 2.2 for Call of Chernobyl, which ought to happen by Q2 2018 using CoC 1.5.


----------



## Charcharo

Translation of the main points:

1.For example, few people know that Call of Pripyat's original name was "Secrets of the Zone".

2. The music changed during development. The composer for Call of Pripyat is Alexey Omelchuk, whereas the one for Shadow of Chernobyl was Vladimir Frei from MooZe.
Alexey made 6 tracks, 2 for every location each. Early in development the music sounded differently (he showcases some music at 1:22). We really should have gotten this version of the OST.

3. Many of you guys know that a signal flare is used by the Skadovsk when an emission is approaching. Such flares would have been used in more locations. Also the PDA would start malfunctioning during an emission.

4. There were more plain achievements in the game. For example - Swine Killer for hunting down 100 Fleshes. Drink 100 vodka bottles = Alcoholic and so on.

5. Initially the game was envisioned to be more exciting and cinematic. At the beginning of the game we are shown how the failure of the operation of the fairway occurred: the helicopters go into the air, and later they crash. After that, there should have been the usual slides for us. We tried to recreate what previously planned the developers. (2:43)

6. Early in the development of Shadow of Chernobyl, the devs planned to have a mutant called Izlom (Fracture in some mods). It could even interact with the player and models as well sounds and animations were mostly complete. During the development of Call of Pripyat, it was considered alongside the Burer and Chimera but due to its not very unique characteristics, it was dropped again.

7. Do you remember how at the start of the game Degtyarev, supposedly came to the zone with 2 weeks of food? Well originally there was a scene where Degtyarev himself states that he was already an experienced stalker even before joining the Special Forces. Then there is a scene where on his way to Zaton, he is chased by pseudodogs which slightly damages his equipment. He is chased off a cliff and immediately heads towards the radar, but his radio went down so he now has limited connection to the outside world.


----------



## Charcharo

Hello again!

I will give the main points from the video.

1. Originally there was an anomalous Kalashnikov in the Garbage, near some irradiated metal ruins. Likely atop the heaps.

2. There are over 2 dozen cut weapons from STALKER

3. Everyone should know about the cut P90. Its resources can be found in Build 1935 and was planned for adoption within the game world. Unfortunately, it used a unique ammo type and the developers likely chose not to implement it due to this. Only this type of gun uses it.

It's easy to get them back in the game, especially the ammo. Can be done in but a few minutes.

4. XM-134 from build 1098, a minigun cut from the game in its early days. Older builds have it and some mods have reintroduced this behemoth. It can be spotted in the Clear Sky main menu (canon for the game still?). If it were in the game, it would stand to reason for it to be a weapon usable only with the Exoskeleton. Ironically, its cost was 3500 rubbles (obviously not a final, balanced cost).

5. Stationary Machinegun (till build 2232). Originally planned to be seen in the Garbage, at the Duty outpost. The player would destroy the mutant threat with it. It later makes an appearance in Clear Sky as both a usable, if heavy, portable machinegun and as a stationary, NPC only weapon.

6. TOZ-66 (till the very end of development). This is the uncut version of the double barreled sawed-off. Its role as a double-barreled gun is later replaced by the Toz-34 over and under.

7. SE-37 Kristal (Crystal). The monolith faction apparently ground a Gravi artefact and modified a GP-36 with it, making it even more accurate. Sounds a bit overpowered, and that is why some believe it was cut from the game. (looks at VSS Vintores







, speaking of which&#8230

8. There was a unique VSS Vintorez which was part of a quest for the Barkeeper, with incredible accuracy and rate of fire.

9. An assault Sig 550 was planned. Due to a change in construction, it was half the weight of the normal version and this also affected accuracy. It is fairly easy to enable in the game.


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER Clear Sky on the Call of Pripyat Engine!


----------



## Charcharo

Main information from video. Personal stuff positions and/or added info are in brackets. As always, if I have something translated or understood incorrectly, please tell me. My Russian is A2 level at best at this moment in time. Anyways, here it is boys and gals:

Recently there has been some new information that might be linked to STALKER 2. It seems GSC Game World has started work on a new game, a year after the release of their previous title - Cossacks 3.

On some weird site (lordeagle.ru?), Evgeni Grigorovich (brother of Sergei) who also greenlit Cossacks 3, gave an interview. He answered around 20 questions and most, as you could guess, were about Cossacks 3. Stuff like whether Cossacks 4 is planned, will X be fixed, and so on. What is interesting for STALKER fans though are 2 questions. The stupider question is "When will STALKER 2 happen?", which is a stupid thing to ask in a Cossacks 3 interview (I agree lol). Still the interviewer simply could not keep his excitement. The second question was about Cossacks 3's long term plan and whether GSC will continue updating and fixing it in the future, or whether Cossacks 4 is already on the horizon.
His answer is that yes, there will be more content and support, but soon GSC would be starting work on a new game. He also says he wont be saying more at this moment.

Evgeni's answer to the STALKER 2 question though is simply "Good question. Wait for official announcements from the company", which he states in a somewhat cheeky manner. Now, this interview is from the 9th of September, 2017 so it should be up to date.
*What follows is both his video points and my own, together as one as its easier that way since both of us are fanboys and share similar viewpoints *
Now lets keep things realistic here. Most of the original STALKER development team is no longer at GSC Game World. A lot have leaked to 4A Games and some are working on Survarium and other projects all around the world. The Cossacks 3 team has actually been growing and acquiring specialists since September of last year, but they are not (yet) as experienced as the old guard.

On the positive side - GSC Game World has always been a RTS studio first. STALKER wasn't their first FPS, but the FPS genre was not their forte until they released. They were good at RTS games, hell Cossacks 1 managed 5 million sales in less time than STALKER, in a time with fewer gamers even and was beloved (and still is). People like I became fans of GSC with Cossacks and American Conquest, STALKER was something I was slightly wary of at first. And yet, they pulled it off. Other studios have also had similar strange turnarounds. Croteam has made the excellent arcade shooter Serious Sam and yet the very same studio also released The Talos Principle - literally the opposite of Serious Sam in almost every way. They nailed it out of the park, surprising everyone. So, in general, I do not think that a studio made up of mostly RTS fans and developers can not release an amazing FPS game. But it is still a risk.

With that being said, the original STALKER 2 documents have leaked all over the place and many people already know the major plot threads, themes, design goals and so on. True, over the course of development everything will change just a bit, but even so most of the stuff are already spoiled news.
Add on top that the frozen state of the game from 2012 likely would not hold up without an overhaul anyway. The engine would need work, graphics and lighting would be outdated, animation and effects work, API and so on, would be simply too old for a new AAA/AA game. So GSC would have to start almost completely from scratch If they want to have a good product. Some textures and smaller items and animations can be reused and would likely still outclass whatever Console Developers can make or the 2021 CoD, but in general it would need a lot of work. True, we fans and most hardcore gamers can look past dated visuals if the art style, story, gameplay and so on are amazing, but many people wont and others still would (somewhat) rightfully critique it.

There is one more problem though. The hype for a STALKER 2 would be gigantic. It has been over 10 years since Shadow of Chernobyl has released and this is a series that has been loved by many and still has influence on games released even today. Genres have been largely shaped by it (not entirely) and it has a hardcore cult following both in the East and West. Over the years, as dedicated modders have polished or created new content for the series, the feature list has grown exponentially too. Living up, to the legend, especially as a new generation has played the highly-polished version of it or has heard the whispers of a legendary cult classic&#8230; this is no easy task.

*Thoughts over*

Other information - parts of the GSC staff have been seen playing STALKER titles the past few months alongside Cossacks 3. With that being said, I personally do not think it is STALKER but another RTS. But who knows at this point. Even Wasteland 2 came out and Shintel stopped with the quad core spam. Anything can happen these days.

Tl;dr GSC announced Half Life 3.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post!!

I don't mind boarding the hype train.

If they make it large, extensible and true to roots - people will create new content and experiences on top of the new codebase for another decade. If they released STALKER 2 and it was anything like the original games, I would probably go ahead and dedicate myself to creating content for it.

Ugh even thinking about it means I will now go read about everything that's happened in the last 2-3 years and determine which new playthrough I will embrace.

It is really no wonder why the game has such a hardcore following.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Thanks for the post!!
> 
> I don't mind boarding the hype train.
> 
> If they make it large, extensible and true to roots - people will create new content and experiences on top of the new codebase for another decade. If they released STALKER 2 and it was anything like the original games, I would probably go ahead and dedicate myself to creating content for it.
> 
> Ugh even thinking about it means I will now go read about everything that's happened in the last 2-3 years and determine which new playthrough I will embrace.
> 
> It is really no wonder why the game has such a hardcore following.


With that being said - be warned. I personally think it is Heroes of Anihilated Empires or American Conquest 2. Which suits be perfectly, I am a fan of those games. Still, there IS a chance for STALKER 2 now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Would love to see a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. II! That would be so awesome. There was some scuttlebutt going around that AMD was being sought after to partner with the GSC development team for their Vega cards. I don't know how true/false this is, but I'd love it if it came to fruition.









~Ceadder


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Thanks for the post!!
> 
> I don't mind boarding the hype train.
> 
> If they make it large, extensible and true to roots - people will create new content and experiences on top of the new codebase for another decade. If they released STALKER 2 and it was anything like the original games, I would probably go ahead and dedicate myself to creating content for it.
> 
> Ugh even thinking about it means I will now go read about everything that's happened in the last 2-3 years and determine which new playthrough I will embrace.
> 
> It is really no wonder why the game has such a hardcore following.


Unless a games publisher can make a buck off mods (e.g. Fallout 4) I don't think extensibility is in the cards anymore. They want you to buy a game, play through it and then buy their mods, levels, DLC's etc.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Unless a games publisher can make a buck off mods (e.g. Fallout 4) I don't think extensibility is in the cards anymore. They want you to buy a game, play through it and then buy their mods, levels, DLC's etc.


Cossacks 3 is very moddable.

Whilst I do believe modding has taken a hit in recent times, some developers have not succumbed to 'Murican Console gamer syndrome


----------



## prava

Misery 2.2 available!


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Misery 2.2 available!


yea it seems to be a solid version in terms of stability, feels more complete as well but that shop doesn't make any sense in a mod like this.

Its like christmas, you have almost everything available and not only that but there's also all the variants of "rare" items now, meaning you get them cheap :S
The shop should only be a tiny step up from what the player has and should restock less often.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Misery 2.2 available!


Yep. I don't plan on playing it though, since I no longer have interest in playing CoP's original campaign. Waiting for the official version of Call of Misery now, which the Misery team said they'd make by porting Misery 2.2 into CoC. Hopefully they work hand in hand with the CoC team.


----------



## 8051

New STALKER inspired top down shooter that has locations clearly identifiable as being from STALKER. There's a brief video of the game in action. I'm not sure what game engine it's using.

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/tunguska-visitation-stalker-inspired-top-shooter-demo-try/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> New STALKER inspired top down shooter that has locations clearly identifiable as being from STALKER. There's a brief video of the game in action. I'm not sure what game engine it's using.
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/tunguska-visitation-stalker-inspired-top-shooter-demo-try/


I haven't been into top down shooters for a long time. I think the last one I played was Neverwinter Nights but I went to first person mode more than top down. I might have to give this one a go.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I haven't been into top down shooters for a long time. I think the last one I played was Neverwinter Nights but I went to first person mode more than top down. I might have to give this one a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Um... Neverwinter Nights is neither a top down shooter nor a first person game. Maybe you meant something else?


----------



## Charcharo

CoC is getting better and better!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I haven't been into top down shooters for a long time. I think the last one I played was Neverwinter Nights but I went to first person mode more than top down. I might have to give this one a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Neverwinter Nights is neither a top down shooter nor a first person game. Maybe you meant something else?
Click to expand...

Ummm possibly. I am old and it has been some tome since i played the aformentioned as well as top down games.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoC is getting better and better!


CoC is more overpowered than the BFG9000, if you line it up next to other shooters and open world games.

And it's only no more than 1/3 of what it's going to be in a few years. Misery 2.2 will be ported to it, making it one of the very best survival games (current Call of Misery already is), and then *GUNSLINGER mod* will release and be ported to Call of Chernobyl, making its FPS mechanics and overall experience arguably #1 when it comes to more realistic shooters (and it's already well above average).


----------



## Charcharo

A video on the series.


----------



## Charcharo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7awivs/the_cut_mutants_from_stalker_and_how_they_looked/

1. At 0:35 The Morlock from STALKER: Clear Sky! The name "Morlock" is a reference to the Morlocks of the H.G. Wells book, The Time Machine, where the sub-terrain dwelling human evolved race of cannibal slaves serve as the primary antagonists for much of the book. They were the end result of project "Universal Soldier".
The Morlocks were planned to appear in the tunnels to Pripyat and a secret laboratory and used pistols or AKs. They are tough and strong as well as immune to most emissions. They had some rudimentary intelligence and could use simple battle tactics.
The documents for Clear Sky reveal two concepts for the Morlock's existence. The first one is volunteers who took part in the Universal Soldier program for the Speznaz. The second one is simply "Unknown origin" - they were workers and soldiers working in the Pripyat tunnels when the 2006 emission happened. Too close to the snork story IMHO. Reasons for being cut? Likely Clear Sky's rushed development schedule.
2. Izlom (Shadow of Chernobyl) at 1:24
Looked like a hunchback old man in tattered clothing. He hides his gigantic arm until he is ready to strike. Obviously a mutant that was once human, the Izlom isnt even always hostile to the player or other stalkers. A confirmed location for him to appear in was the Army Warehouse. Izloms are civilians that lived in the Zone before the second disaster. The other version is that he is another experiment in the Universal Soldier program.
Cut early in development, IMHO due to AI complexity of such a creatuer within the then, insanely complex A-life system.
3. Zombie civilian. 2:14
Psy-emissions have destroyed the human being's higher brain functions. One of the most numerous enemies within the zone and particularly dangerous when in droves. The Zombie can also be analyzed as a further destruction of a zombified Stalker's consciousness. They just wander around the zone attacking the living and the dead for food. They prefer damp and dark places.
4. Karlik. 3:04
Another cut mutant made for the underground laboratories. Looks to be a man made creation from a laboratory, but exact origin is not known. It is likely children were used for the experiments. Karlik's have advanced psy-abilities which let them track stalkers from very far away. Was going to use advanced AI to track and kill stalkers or soldiers with its psy powers, when they were alone.
Cut in 2003.
5. Cat. 3:53 A very smart hunter, capable of mimicking human speech and attacking in small groups. Would stalk other animals and stalkers in the Cordon, the Forests and other places. A faster, weaker, slightly more insidious pack hunter than the blind dog (but with smaller packs).
This mutant can be seen in both SoC and CS as a trophy, which makes it de facto cannon for the released series as well. But it is never encountered in the game. The reason the developers cut it from the game in 2003 was likely because it felt too similar to the Blind Dog and the imitation skill was given to controllers and burers at that time. A shame IMHO.


----------



## boredgunner

About time I see a rendered Morlock. Pretty cool.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> About time I see a rendered Morlock. Pretty cool.


Yeah. I saw the Bridge to Pripyat level in one of these mod reviews... but cant remember the name.

The Russian modders are insane.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey BG, I know a valid reason of existence for Consoles. You have a wee child who wants to play what I play. He's 28mos now. But he's soon be 5 and most 5yo kids have 5yo friends. I would rather they battle over a console than *my* systems...

I hate consoles but... when in Rome, as it were.









We now return you to your regularly scheduled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. program.









~Ceadder


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hey BG, I know a valid reason of existence for Consoles. You have a wee child who wants to play what I play. He's 28mos now. But he's soon be 5 and most 5yo kids have 5yo friends. I would rather they battle over a console than *my* systems...
> 
> I hate consoles but... when in Rome, as it were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


When I were a wee laddy I used to play DOOM 2 and Wolf 3D and Warcraft 2 on a computer









I came out alright considering I was a mere 2 year old at the time.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-the-fallen-zaton-eng/news/stalker-the-fallen-zaton-eng

A new mod for the game !


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hey BG, I know a valid reason of existence for Consoles. You have a wee child who wants to play what I play. He's 28mos now. But he's soon be 5 and most 5yo kids have 5yo friends. I would rather they battle over a console than *my* systems...
> 
> I hate consoles but... when in Rome, as it were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I were a wee laddy I used to play DOOM 2 and Wolf 3D and Warcraft 2 on a computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came out alright considering I was a mere 2 year old at the time.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-the-fallen-zaton-eng/news/stalker-the-fallen-zaton-eng
> 
> A new mod for the game !
Click to expand...

Nice on both counts.

I just hadda leave my reply here since BG closed the thread. I agree there really is no reason for consoles but having a toddler who loves to play with Pop's systems I can see a reason(albeit just one reason) for them to exist. I will likely just build him a system of his own since he's not yet old enough to play the games that I play.









I'm currently playing FO4 an while I would love to be playing Stalker more for the atmosphere, I have to say that the Atmosphere of FO4 is pretty good. It's better than the other ones(I have them all of both development companies) thus far. What I mean by this is when I fast travel to a place and there is a storm brewing, it kicks up the radiation as it passes. I've never seen that from FO3 or NV. It may happen in the previous releases but having not yet played those I can only speak to my experience.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hey BG, I know a valid reason of existence for Consoles. You have a wee child who wants to play what I play. He's 28mos now. But he's soon be 5 and most 5yo kids have 5yo friends. I would rather they battle over a console than *my* systems...
> 
> I hate consoles but... when in Rome, as it were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nice on both counts.
> 
> I just hadda leave my reply here since BG closed the thread. I agree there really is no reason for consoles but having a toddler who loves to play with Pop's systems I can see a reason(albeit just one reason) for them to exist. I will likely just build him a system of his own since he's not yet old enough to play the games that I play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently playing FO4 an while I would love to be playing Stalker more for the atmosphere, I have to say that the Atmosphere of FO4 is pretty good. It's better than the other ones(I have them all of both development companies) thus far. What I mean by this is when I fast travel to a place and there is a storm brewing, it kicks up the radiation as it passes. I've never seen that from FO3 or NV. It may happen in the previous releases but having not yet played those I can only speak to my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I didn't close the thread but yeah. If I had a kid I'd build him/her a console-priced PC to start out with. I'd only plan to introduce them to some good, child friendly puzzle games when they get old enough, most of which wouldn't even be on consoles. And then strategy games when they get a little older, which are again PC exclusive.









Fallout 4 does have better weather effects than the other Fallouts, especially with mods like True Storms. Still doesn't hold a candle to modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R. in this regard though, and one of the biggest reasons is due to sound. S.T.A.L.K.E..R has by far the best sounding storms I've ever heard in a game; rain and thunder sounds have proper positional programming, so when you use hardware acceleration it comes alive like no other. Furthermore, for storms it uses bass better than every other game I've played, and CS/CoP have the best looking lightning I've seen to this day (full dynamic lighting and shadows for every lightning strike, + the awesome wet effects).


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't close the thread but yeah. If I had a kid I'd build him/her a console-priced PC to start out with. I'd only plan to introduce them to some good, child friendly puzzle games when they get old enough, most of which wouldn't even be on consoles. And then strategy games when they get a little older, which are again PC exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 4 does have better weather effects than the other Fallouts, especially with mods like True Storms. Still doesn't hold a candle to modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R. in this regard though, and one of the biggest reasons is due to sound. S.T.A.L.K.E..R has by far the best sounding storms I've ever heard in a game; rain and thunder sounds have proper positional programming, so when you use hardware acceleration it comes alive like no other. Furthermore, for storms it uses bass better than every other game I've played, and CS/CoP have the best looking lightning I've seen to this day (full dynamic lighting and shadows for every lightning strike, + the awesome wet effects).


Is the excellent soundscape of STALKER due to it using EAX?


----------



## Charcharo

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr3&thm_page=1&thm_id=6754&sec_id=18

X-ray Oxygen (OBT)

X-Ray Engine 1.6.02.f supported x32 and x64 systems.

Tasks:
• Full support x64
• Update 3rd party API used in X-Ray 1.6.02
• Error correction X-Ray Engine
• Remove unnecessary, obsolete, dead code

Plans:
• Support PhysX
• Update the graphic component
• Improved optimization

[WARNING!]This engine requires support for the work AVX and Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2017 x64.

https://github.com/ForserX/xray-oxygen/releases


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is the excellent soundscape of STALKER due to it using EAX?


That is part of the reason, though probably not as big a part as you might think. EAX effects (at least more advanced ones) are not used for many sound effects in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I think I explained it fairly well in my last post; it is mainly because almost all of the sounds are given proper 3D coordinates for 3D positioning, combined with OpenAL's superior HRTF it makes for much better spatial sound cues than what you'd get otherwise. This, and its incredible use of bass at times, particularly in thunderstorms and gravitational anomaly fields.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&s_game_type=xr3&thm_page=1&thm_id=6754&sec_id=18
> 
> X-ray Oxygen (OBT)
> 
> X-Ray Engine 1.6.02.f supported x32 and x64 systems.
> 
> Tasks:
> • Full support x64
> • Update 3rd party API used in X-Ray 1.6.02
> • Error correction X-Ray Engine
> • Remove unnecessary, obsolete, dead code
> 
> Plans:
> • Support PhysX
> • Update the graphic component
> • Improved optimization
> 
> [WARNING!]This engine requires support for the work AVX and Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2017 x64.
> 
> https://github.com/ForserX/xray-oxygen/releases


WOW. Still a WIP but this is the next big step in making S.T.A.L.K.E.R. even more "next-gen" even though it's already more "next-gen" than pretty much any large scale shooter today, due to its A-Life primarily and also the unparalleled sandbox gameplay of Call of Chernobyl.

Call of Misery (constantly using the latest version of Call of Chernobyl, plus Misery 2.2 which is the final version of Misery) + GUNSLINGER mod on that 64-bit X-Ray engine = even more overpowered. It will remain the best, most advanced open world action game ever made 100 years from now I bet. Everyone else making open world shooters (whether truly open world or pretend open world) might as well just go home...


----------



## Charcharo

1) 1:10 - Valley of Whispers. One of the most interesting and complex levels within the modding community, this valley is the setting for a mod for Call of Pripyat with the same name. Bandits, Loners, Duty, Freedom, and mercs all reside here. It is a very cool map and mod.
2) 2:55 - The Melts. Inspired by cut content from both SoC and Clear Sky. A huge swamp, heavily influenced by the ones in the alpha and beta builds, it is a very atmospheric map. It is seen in more than one mods including Secrets of the Melts 2 and PHOTOGRAPH.
3) 4:07 - Antechamber/Outskirts. Another location heavily influence by cut content, seen in AMK1. Modified versions of this map are used in many other mods. A fairly large map that looks like a mixture of the Army Warehouse, Cordon(especially older builds), Pripyat, Limansk-13 and Wild Territory to purists.
4) 7:24 - Yantar (modified). This is a location that features in the retail games. Its modified version is seen in a few mods and is inspired by the original cut content. Used as a horror location full of zombies sometimes, it features an underground as well as an overwrold.
5) 8:46 - Cave. From the popular mod Narodnaya Solyanka, this is is a unique location. It even has its own lore within the mods. It includes a labyrinth full of anomalies and mutants.
The youtuber asks people to say which one is their favourite location from the ones in the video. I personally really only know the Valley of Whispers (location 1) and it is a very well made map. Note however, these are not all the great maps the RU/CIS STALKER community has, it is just the ones the person in the video is talking about.

EDIT
STALKER RPG

http://www.burgergames.com/stalker/EN_web/index.htm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> 1) 1:10 - Valley of Whispers. One of the most interesting and complex levels within the modding community, this valley is the setting for a mod for Call of Pripyat with the same name. Bandits, Loners, Duty, Freedom, and mercs all reside here. It is a very cool map and mod.
> 2) 2:55 - The Melts. Inspired by cut content from both SoC and Clear Sky. A huge swamp, heavily influenced by the ones in the alpha and beta builds, it is a very atmospheric map. It is seen in more than one mods including Secrets of the Melts 2 and PHOTOGRAPH.
> 3) 4:07 - Antechamber/Outskirts. Another location heavily influence by cut content, seen in AMK1. Modified versions of this map are used in many other mods. A fairly large map that looks like a mixture of the Army Warehouse, Cordon(especially older builds), Pripyat, Limansk-13 and Wild Territory to purists.
> 4) 7:24 - Yantar (modified). This is a location that features in the retail games. Its modified version is seen in a few mods and is inspired by the original cut content. Used as a horror location full of zombies sometimes, it features an underground as well as an overwrold.
> 5) 8:46 - Cave. From the popular mod Narodnaya Solyanka, this is is a unique location. It even has its own lore within the mods. It includes a labyrinth full of anomalies and mutants.
> The youtuber asks people to say which one is their favourite location from the ones in the video. I personally really only know the Valley of Whispers (location 1) and it is a very well made map. Note however, these are not all the great maps the RU/CIS STALKER community has, it is just the ones the person in the video is talking about.


1) Need to play it.
2) Basically Lost Alpha Swamp, not a bad thing by the way since LA Swamp is very good and this looks nearly identical.
3) This looks like a combination of some of the maps I've played like Predbannik which they mention. Need to check it out.
4) Classic Yantar, also seen in Lost Alpha, just annihilates the retail one. Of all changed maps (that is, alpha SoC builds vs retail), Yantar is the biggest difference and most nerfed.
5) Amazing map, I've played it in STALKERSOUP.

Valley of Whispers is the only map that will be totally foreign to me, out of those five. I can safely say the other four are elite. Yantar and Cave are my personal favorites but again I need to play Valley of Whispers.

And yeah this is not even close to all of the great maps the STALKER mod community has made. Just Lost Alpha and Narodnaya Solyanka alone each contain dozens more!


----------



## Charcharo

Rise and Fall of STALKER


----------



## Charcharo

The Effects if Difficulty in STALKER


----------



## Charcharo

"Last night, I was thinking about the atmosphere differences between the three games: Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky, and Call of Pripyat. SoC is dark, gritty, and is often seen as having the best atmosphere of the trilogy, CS atmosphere, while still holding to its horror roots, is 'lighter' than its predecessor, and CoP seems to be much more relaxed, almost idyllic (for a radioactive wasteland) than the others.
Do note that this comes from my own subjective experience of the game and may very well, of course, vary between players.
Part of it is explained by the story: chronologically you go from a populated Zone, filled with explorers and seekers of fortune (CS), followed by a massive blowout that plunged the Zone into chaos (SHoC), and then, after the C-Consciousness and a lot of their equipment is destroyed, some of the worst aspects of the Zone are eliminated for good, making it an overall nicer place (CoP).
But another important element is the level design and in-game building architectures present in the maps. This is what really caught my attention; perhaps as a conscious decision by the devs, or as a natural outcome of engine and artistic limitations, the level design of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. changes between the games, altering the atmosphere and leading to some peculiar patterns and observations.
If you were to look at the buildings and structures in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, you would quickly notice that the vast majority of them are industrial. From the very first mission in the series, sending you to a bandit-infested carpark to the train hangar of the Garbage, to the derelict factories of the Agroprom, Dark Valley, Yantar... And of course, the central point of the series, the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant is a massive industrial complex. In further games this trend continues, most notably with the giant Jupiter factory in CoP.
The vast majority of areas one visits in SHoC are industrial. Save for the underground dungeons (X-labs, Agroprom underground), the two villages (Rookie village in Cordon, and the Bloodsucker village), a pair of military complexes (Agroprom and Warehouses), and Pripyat, one is either visiting factories, warehouses, or town-sized industrial parks (Rostok/Wild Territory). The entrance to each secret lab is under a factory of sorts in the final game. This greatly influences the atmosphere; it gives a sense of abandonment, decay, and emptiness. It allows for greater freedom in level design; there are more ways to create interiors and exteriors for factories than for houses. While Pripyat looks repetitive, with rows and rows of same-style buildings, and you can transplant a house from one village to another and see no difference, each factory complex is unique enough to be able to be told apart at a glance. This affair with factories also affects the palette: gray cement, rusted steel, dirty bricks. They are a fundamental part of the setting.
The next game, Clear Sky, inherits some of the maps from SHoC, and modifies them, adding camps, makeshift structures, and stalker-made barricades and outposts. The new maps added are most definitely not industrial: the Swamps, Red Forest, and Limansk, depart from the gritty abandoned-factory looks and focus more on the great outdoors; swamps, forests, and a city that looks more like a Black Sea villa than a Soviet closed research city. The predominant motif for this game, in contrast with the previous one, is jerry-built stalker engineering. The Clear Sky base in the Swamps is a small town practically built from the bottom up. The abandoned farmstead in Cordon, a pair of empty buildings in SHoC, is now a bustling post-apocaliptic fortification. The Zone is nowhere as empty as before, and the decaying structures are given a new life as stalkers occupy them. These two changes, less industry and more makeshift structures bring a new life to the maps. There's more water and more wood. Lighter colors. More open spaces. All in all, they combine to form a lighter atmosphere.
The third game, Call of Pripyat, continues the outdoor path: the three major maps of the game are giant outdoors, filled with swamps (Zaton), rails and some factories (Yanov), and Pripyat. This allows the game to showcase the true horrors of the Zone: giant anomalies that scar the terrain around it. This comes from a natural progression through the games where anomalies were localized and barely affected their surroundings (SHoC), to clusters of anomalies that visibly alter the ground and terrain around them (CS) to giant scars and valleys tens of meters deep (CoP). The game loves to showcase this, and many of the major anomalies are landmarks in the landscape. The combination of more open environs, mixed with awesome (un)natural formations dotted around make CoP a more bucolic experience than its predecessors.
From a plot-wise perspective, this progression of level design makes sense. In the first game, your main mission is to go around from secret lab to secret lab gathering documents and flipping switches, until you reach the secretest lab underneath the CNPP. And all these secret labs happen to be beneath factories.
The lore states that, to keep their experiments concealed from the general public (and later on from the Ukrainian government), the group of scientists in the Zone had fronts for their labs: agricultural research facilities, manufacturing plants... It would be quite conspicuous for scientists and trucks to be coming in and out of a one-story house, or a farm with big antennas sticking out and consuming megawatts of power. They needed factories as cover for their projects. In the second game, you don't visit the secret labs, so it doesn't make much sense to go around visiting as many abandoned factories. And on the third game, there are only a few underground labs (and the only underground lab not beneath a factory). While you still visit industrial sites, your main mission is to look for downed helicopters and, later on, escape the Zone.
Another possible reason for this design shift between the games is the developers' confidence on their product. If we examine the cut content for the games we find both major factories, dead cities, and even some very peculiar anomalous formations that are very similar to those seen in CoP. A good deal of cut content ended up, one way or another, in the latter games, such as the Great Swamp, and by garnering more experience working with the game engine, and with feedback from the players, the developers tried more audacious ideas for level design, including some previously cut ones.
I find it fascinating to ponder, and realize, about the interplay of storyline, gameplay, and level design in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. Whether intentional or not, the architectural settings of the games are an integral part of their atmospheres. Hopefully I did not bore you with such a long read about why factories are so ubiquitous in the Zone, or why it took three games to finally see big bad anomalies!"

Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7hnuok/some_words_on_the_architecture_levels_and/%5B/URL
STALKER Isometric view!


----------



## rathborne

@Charcharo, nice find, thanks for posting it







. That isometric Stalker gallery is cool







.


----------



## Charcharo

Выживший. Побег из зоны. / The One Who Survived. Escape from the zone.(CoP) - H1 2018 .

This mod will tell the story of a military engineer that has to survive the Zone, after some mysterious events. Zolotoi Shar mod (Golden Ball) is linked to this mod in terms of storytelling. It will feature new gameplay mechanics and a new custom map. The player will even get their own home in this mod and there are talks of customization and upgrading said home. There is a small chance for an early version coming out in 2017, but dont hold your hopes up.

SGM 3.0 (CoP) - 2018.

Seems to be about events leading up to Clear Sky. Looks damn cool. Last mod showcased at 5:54

True Stalker (CoP) - H2 2018 . 4:10

Global change to CoP with improved gameplay and graphics. Includes many quests and complex, parallel quest lines.

Оставшийся умирать (SoC) / The remaining dying - H1 2018. (2:15)

Russia 2011, location for a zombie mod for STALKER. Open World Exploration Survival shooter with quests. The only bullets the player will be able to find will be on military or police vehicles.

Oblivion Lost Remake 3.0 (SoC) - 2018.

I think everyone knows of this legendary mod

All mods look at least interesting. Hopefully someone will translated them to English when they come out.


----------



## boredgunner

Not to mention there is bound to be something more from Call of Chernobyl. Looks like another epic year for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is on the horizon.


----------



## Charcharo

Ever since the release of SoC, fans and modders have been busy working on changing the game's atmosphere and looks. One of the ways to do that is to change the season during which the game seemingly takes place. Modifications that give it a Spring or Autumn or Summer feel sprang up quickly but today we will be taking a look at the dedicated Winter mods! Only the finest and most important of such mods will appear in this video!

5. Winter Mod for Shadow of Chernobyl. The history of Winter mods starts with this creation released in 2008. Rain replaced with snowfall, everything being changed to pure snowy-white - it is a beautiful sight. The author (Zerest) also changed the bolts to snowballs and modified some of the sounds of the game. Fans got a good reason to replay the game with this mod even a year after release and it got a lot of attention and fans.
To current day fans it may look a bit basic, but it was a very good start for the STALKER Winter mod scene!

4. Night Before Christmas 1-2 for Shadow of Chernobyl. A surprising new story modification set during the time before Christmas. We currently await a part 3. Part 1 is actually based on Nikolai Gogol's short story. With a unique atmosphere and characters and some interesting quests and even a custom VA, it is an impressive mod for sure, with part 2 even having custom mechanics.

3. Cold Blood for Clear Sky. This is likely one of the most beautiful winter mods ever released for the series. Atmosphere was key and the modders did their best with the audio and visuals of the mod for maximum immersion. It also has certain gameplay enhancements related to the cold like our previous entry. Several new locations were added too such as Darkscape, Bar and Pripyat. It is also a freeplay type mod with full freedom for the player.
To be fair it is a very cool and immersive mod, but it requires some work on its quest and mechanics to be truly incredible. Still it is a very solid addition and worthy of your time.

2. Winter of Death: Ultimatum for Call of Pripyat. Another one of the relatively early winter modifications for STALKER. It started off simple enough with just some texture and sound changes but over time the devs started spending more and more time fleshing it out. Not only were the textures changed, but the effects too received a major overhaul. Many weapon and model changes make an appearance alongside added maps from the previous games such as Garbage and Dark Valley (among others). The new storyline insured it getting VERY high marks from the community and inspired the author to work on Frozen Zone. Unfortunately, that project was closed in 2016.

1. Nature Winter V2.3 Black Edition for Shadow of Chernobyl. The only mod to *fully* realize the Winter cold in gameplay form on our list. Featuring a modified UI with a temperature of the environment being key for survival. Once it starts dropping, it is time to haul your behind to the nearest fire. Weapons and armor are also affected by the cold and different suits have different anti-freezing properties. As the player advanced they also get special points that can be used for different purposes such as buying unique items. Due to its rich gameplay AND story chops - this modifications gets our top spot!


----------



## Charcharo

Clear Sky in Call of Pripyat Engine.

IDK why they are doing it... but here it is. A WiP


----------



## Ceadderman

CoP Engine was much better than CS Engine. Looks like much better imho. I will play CS again just to experience that.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CoP Engine was much better than CS Engine. Looks like much better imho. I will play CS again just to experience that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's more stable, but CoP graphics only have one advantage over Clear Sky when both are unmodded, and that's tessellation which is only really applied to valves and gas mask filters. Clear Sky has better lighting and I think some other benefits which I have forgotten.

But CoP engine is indeed better (it's a newer, more stable build with DX11). CoP just nerfed the graphics a bit.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CoP Engine was much better than CS Engine. Looks like much better imho. I will play CS again just to experience that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


CoP in general looks worse than Clear Sky. Even in the video it looks worse lol.

Yeah it is more stable and runs better and tessellation helps models, but CS is the best looking vanilla STALKER game.

CoP has tessellation and contact hardening shadows over CS


----------



## Charcharo

Something I found and decided to share. I knew these from Decane but it is still cool info:

"After reading some comments about NPC damage here, I decided to compare the bone multipliers between all games.

In SOC, NPCs are more resiliant in the upper half of the chest. They take 50% of incoming damage. Shooting them in the stomach or pelvis will deal 100%. Their shoulders, upper arms, thighs and calfs take 100% damage. The remaining parts take 10% to 20%. Fingers and toes take 0% damage. The neck takes 100% damage, and the head will take 200% damage, with a 500% multiplier for super bullets (except in the jaw, which takes 100% without any kind of bonus).

Moving over to CS, damn things get spongy. Fingers and toes take 5% damage here. The left thigh and calf will take 30% damage, the right thigh and calf will take 50% damage. Shoulders and upperarms will take 30%, the left forearm will take 30% while the right forearm will take 10%. The left hand will take 10%, the right hand will take 0%. The whole body will only take 30% damage, while the entire head will take 300%, with 300% super bullet bonus (excluding the jaw, which again gets no bonus).

Moving over to COP, things get significantly easier. Toes take 10%, while fingers take 5%. Thighs and calfs take 100% damage, same as shoulders and upperarms. The left forearm will take 100% damage, while the right will only take 10%. The left hand takes 10% damage, while the right hand takes 5%. The whole body and the neck will recieve 100% damage. The head will take 400% damage, but here they ****ed up the super bullet multiplier, which gives only 300% bonus (once again excluding the jaw).

The COP damage model is something of a mix of the SOC and CS ones. From SOC they take 100% damage to body and upperarms/legs (correcting the weird resiliance of the chest), while from CS they take the damage values for the remaining parts.

In COP the superbullet system was being phased out, so they didn't pay much attention to those multipliers. Except explosives and some stealth weapons still use the value, so the reduced value ****s you up somewhat."

Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7puhen/vanilla_bulletsponges/


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ...For Shadow of Chernobyl, I would use either *Mod Pack 2013* or *Autumn Aurora 2*. No mix of mods, just one of these since each one contains numerous mods anyway. They all greatly improve A-Life, significantly improve graphics, they add back cut mutants, add a bunch of weapons and armor, and restore cut mechanics like artifact merging and item repairing. Autumn Aurora 2 has better graphics while I believe Mod Pack 2013 has the most weapons.


Are these still your recommendations for Shadow of Chernobyl? Does Mod Pack 2013 "fix" the gunplay?

I ask because, if I recall correctly, the biggest issue I had (years ago) with the vanilla game was the gunplay; call me crazy but it didn't feel realistic, it felt like there was a dice roll that decided whether or not a bullet hits. I previously played the game with Complete + Realistic Weapons, which was great, it seemed to make headshots almost always deadly (to both the player and enemies), so firefights were intense.

Thank you for any help or thoughts you can provide.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Are these still your recommendations for Shadow of Chernobyl? Does Mod Pack 2013 "fix" the gunplay?
> 
> I ask because, if I recall correctly, the biggest issue I had (years ago) with the vanilla game was the gunplay; call me crazy but it didn't feel realistic, it felt like there was a dice roll that decided whether or not a bullet hits. I previously played the game with Complete + Realistic Weapons, which was great, it seemed to make headshots almost always deadly (to both the player and enemies), so firefights were intense.
> 
> Thank you for any help or thoughts you can provide.


Yes to all. Without mods guns are way too inaccurate and have other random, unrealistic attributes especially in bullet properties., Clear Sky is even worse here.

Mod Pack 2013 is the most realistic of them all, using as much real world data as possible for muzzle velocity, relative accuracy, and attachments (silencers don't butcher performance for example).


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes to all. Without mods guns are way too inaccurate and have other random, unrealistic attributes especially in bullet properties., Clear Sky is even worse here.
> 
> Mod Pack 2013 is the most realistic of them all, using as much real world data as possible for muzzle velocity, relative accuracy, and attachments (silencers don't butcher performance for example).


Fantastic. I'll definitely install that then, I'm excited to try it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Has anyone had stability issues with SoC 1.0006 (latest patch on Steam and GOG)? I was about to start modding, and then saw this:

"It is highly recommended to use version 1.0005 for single player gameplay (version 1.0006 was recalled, by GSC, due to some stability issues)."
https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30554

I'm tempted to downgrade to 1.0005.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Has anyone had stability issues with SoC 1.0006 (latest patch on Steam and GOG)? I was about to start modding, and then saw this:
> 
> "It is highly recommended to use version 1.0005 for single player gameplay (version 1.0006 was recalled, by GSC, due to some stability issues)."
> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30554
> 
> I'm tempted to downgrade to 1.0005.


I've seen that too but never had an issue with 1.0006 and mods. But I will say that the majority of my play time was on 1.0005.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've seen that too but never had an issue with 1.0006 and mods. But I will say that the majority of my play time was on 1.0005.


Thanks for getting back, I appreciate it.

SoC works out of the box, but modded I've been dealing with a xrCore.dll error (on both 10005 and 10006, Windows 32bit and 64bit through Wine). None of the fixes I've found so far seem to help (deleting thumbs.db files, -nointro, dx9 tweaks).

Not to hijack the thread, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd be greatful.

Edit: Guess I'll try another Wine version and if no good, will have to try Windows to rule out Wine as the issue.

Error Log Snip:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Error Reason:
----------------------------------------
XR_3DA.exe caused BREAKPOINT in module "C:\GOG Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\xrCore.dll" at 0023:005BCC85

User Message:
----------------------------------------
Expression    : assertion failed
Function      : CLocatorAPI::_initialize
File          : E:\stalker\sources\trunk\xrCore\LocatorAPI.cpp
Line          : 655
Description   : path_exist("$app_data_root$")

System Error:
----------------------------------------
0x00000003 - Path not found.


----------



## boredgunner

I wonder if your fsgame.ltx is set correctly? I've never run S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on Linux so I wouldn't know if it commonly has issues or not. But it's complaining about paths and files not existing so it sounds like an issue with Wine to me. I do see both a C drive and E drive mentioned in that stack trace? Curious.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is one of the reasons I will keep Windows around actually, since there are no Creative X-Fi Titanium HD drivers on Linux and these sound cards improve sound massively in 2000s PC games (including S.T.A.L.K.E.R.).


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder if your fsgame.ltx is set correctly? I've never run S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on Linux so I wouldn't know if it commonly has issues or not. But it's complaining about paths and files not existing so it sounds like an issue with Wine to me. I do see both a C drive and E drive mentioned in that stack trace? Curious.
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is one of the reasons I will keep Windows around actually, since there are no Creative X-Fi Titanium HD drivers on Linux and these sound cards improve sound massively in 2000s PC games (including S.T.A.L.K.E.R.).


Thanks for having a look. Everything is vanilla except I changed "game_data$ = true." The default (GOG) version had this mess for some reason though: "$app_data_root$ = true| false| C:\users\noah\MY_D~D41\STAL~XNB" Which I tried changing to "Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-SHOC".

Interestingly the Steam version has a different error. It mentions msvc80 and hdr or something. I'm trying to find the log file now. But I'm about at my wits end and probably have to jump through hoops to add a msvc80 patch without potentially screwing up other Steam games in wine.

It supposedly runs well in Linux, but I only see 1 mention of it running well with mods. Maybe I'll play around with this further tomorrow, but it looks like I'll be dual booting. It's still worth it even for just the 1 game.

EDIT: Wanted it to be known its definitely the fsgame.ltx file. Not the mod. Any change to fsgame at all causes the issue. Reverting the change and it still crashes. Maybe my text editor? Yup, the GD MF text editor. So thats fixed, now it's an hdr error.

hdr error=thumbs.db files in textures folder. Now It seems to work!


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder if your fsgame.ltx is set correctly? I've never run S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on Linux so I wouldn't know if it commonly has issues or not. But it's complaining about paths and files not existing so it sounds like an issue with Wine to me. I do see both a C drive and E drive mentioned in that stack trace? Curious.
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is one of the reasons I will keep Windows around actually, since there are no Creative X-Fi Titanium HD drivers on Linux and these sound cards improve sound massively in 2000s PC games (including S.T.A.L.K.E.R.).


I appreciate your help. If I might ask one more thing, I just started, and I have to ask, is Sidrovich supposed to talk in Russian? I dig the authenticity, but wondering if my localization is screwed up, and if so, would want to sort that out now rather than 30hrs in or whatever. Text is in English. And I do see under Oblivion Lost "Replaced some dialog sounds to russian."

I need to clarify (lest someone get the wrong impression) the issues I had were either self inflicted (using an office suite for a text editor) or would have been present on any OS (thumbs.db issue). It's running pretty great (on Linux, 1.0006 and Mod Pack 2013).

EDIT: I found 



 and he's speaking in Russian, so surely it's intentional, a nice touch to make the game more immersive.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> I appreciate your help. If I might ask one more thing, I just started, and I have to ask, is Sidrovich supposed to talk in Russian? I dig the authenticity, but wondering if my localization is screwed up, and if so, would want to sort that out now rather than 30hrs in or whatever. Text is in English. And I do see under Oblivion Lost "Replaced some dialog sounds to russian."
> 
> I need to clarify (lest someone get the wrong impression) the issues I had were either self inflicted (using an office suite for a text editor) or would have been present on any OS (thumbs.db issue). It's running pretty great (on Linux, 1.0006 and Mod Pack 2013).
> 
> EDIT: I found
> 
> 
> 
> and he's speaking in Russian, so surely it's intentional, a nice touch to make the game more immersive.


Yeah, spoken dialogue has been changed to Russian while text is according to your version of the game (English in your case). I would've liked subtitles but there are none.


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER 2 fan made trailer


----------



## Almost Heathen

Anybody know the cause of line artifacts moving through textures when zoomed in (in Stalker SoC)? It happens as soon as I change from static lighting to one of the other options. EDIT: SSAO causes it.

Quite a few hours in (20++), finished the arena and just now noticing it, which is bizarre.

The lines move with the camera and change direction. sun_near is 30, sun_near_border is 1.

Edit: It has something to do with the r2 shader settings. I disabled just about everything and it's fixed. Narrowing down the cause now.


----------



## boredgunner

Interesting, don't think I've seen that one before but glad you figured it out. Ambient occlusion modded or forced into SoC can cause various visual artifacts though, I would have guessed that.


----------



## Almost Heathen

boredgunner said:


> Interesting, don't think I've seen that one before but glad you figured it out. Ambient occlusion modded or forced into SoC can cause various visual artifacts though, I would have guessed that.


Thankfully it seems SSAO doesn’t make a huge difference. It looks and runs great so time well spent tinkering. Not once has it crashed either, as long as I leave the graphics sliders alone (maybe coincidence, or perhaps the exe runs out of memory).

The game is amazing, and Mod Pack 2013 really takes it to another level. A far better experience than my partial play through with Complete.

Edit: Just want to note (to clarify and maybe help others searching for this issue), it looks like SSAO does potentially make a notable difference in depth (I was going to link to a youtube video of SSAO and Stalker SoC...can't find it now). 

The line issue is fairly common, supposedly due to Stalker's stepped shader implementation. It's most apparent in daylight, in areas with a lot of buildings and geometry (bar/Rostok, Garbage hangar). It doesn't seem notable in Cordon, even in the village. I've read of some success with a higher shadow map resolution, but I see no difference (even from 1024 >> 16384). 

Probably not worth it, but still messing around with settings etc., off and on in my spare time, though I'm running out of ideas. If I find a fix for the lines/SSAO, I'll re-edit this post with it.

Edit2: Found a fix for the line issue,aA feature of daemonjax’s SSAO in Dynamic_Shaders_2.0CTP mod called SSAO_NOLOOP.


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER except in 1991


----------



## Almost Heathen

A feature of Dynamic_Shaders_2.0CTP seems to have fixed SSAO for me. daemonjax’s SSAO_NOLOOP option greatly diminishes the issue. 

I removed Mod Pack 2013 shaders and pasted Dynamic Shaders 2.0 CTP shaders and bin folders. Hopefully that means it can’t screw up anything from Mod Pack 2013.

Edit: Dynamic Shaders seems to cause the .exe to load much slower and remove some the visual hints you see when you're close to anomolies. It's also overdark/oversaturated. Fixed by using Mod Pack 2013's values for shadersettings and tweaking brightness.

Edit 2: I did an unhealthy amount of A/B testing. SSAO Noloop is basically identical to SSAO off :doh:. Most of the DS 2.0 added features are unusable/broken with MP 2013 on my PC (wet world, sun shafts, etc.) except some extra shader options. I'm tempted to switch back to MP 2013 shaders but I'll probably just leave it.


Charcharo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmdG0jw1SRA
> 
> STALKER except in 1991


Looks like DOOM Agropom Edition. I'd play that. Between bandits, spetsnaz and bloodsuckers it must be at least as brutal as hell.


----------



## malik22

hello guys I would like to go threw my first Cop vanilla playthrough could you suggest me some subtle mod I heard of atmosfear and absolute texture any advice?


----------



## boredgunner

malik22 said:


> hello guys I would like to go threw my first Cop vanilla playthrough could you suggest me some subtle mod I heard of atmosfear and absolute texture any advice?


Those are good plus Absolute Nature, the latest versions of all of them. They will make the game look far better is all. And you can add new guns with Arsenal Overhaul. Or just forsake vanilla and use Misery 2.2 with The Armed Zone, still the vanilla campaign and quests but MUCH better gameplay and graphics.


----------



## Charcharo

The Russians showing how they do stealth in SoC on The Dark Valley map.


----------



## tristanbear

Just installed the SRP mod for Clear Sky. Gonna try to finally complete the game.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr




----------



## Kaltenbrunner

The one time I tried a proper playthrough of some STALKER game, I think I kept going somewhere off-limits, and getting instata-killed by impossibly good enemies.

Never got past that part, and then did some new windows install and never looked back.

The only other time I tried 1 of the other STALKER games, I seemed to wander endlessly and maybe get killed by radiation of some place ???? Again it seemed like I wasn't supposed to be there.




So I barely have any good memories of trying 2 STALKER games back in 2011 or so.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Kaltenbrunner said:


> The one time I tried a proper playthrough of some STALKER game, I think I kept going somewhere off-limits, and getting instata-killed by impossibly good enemies.
> 
> Never got past that part, and then did some new windows install and never looked back.
> 
> The only other time I tried 1 of the other STALKER games, I seemed to wander endlessly and maybe get killed by radiation of some place ???? Again it seemed like I wasn't supposed to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I barely have any good memories of trying 2 STALKER games back in 2011 or so.


The games are pretty tough and unforgiving...takes a bit of getting used to, but worth it.


----------



## 8051

Kaltenbrunner said:


> The one time I tried a proper playthrough of some STALKER game, I think I kept going somewhere off-limits, and getting instata-killed by impossibly good enemies.
> 
> Never got past that part, and then did some new windows install and never looked back.
> 
> The only other time I tried 1 of the other STALKER games, I seemed to wander endlessly and maybe get killed by radiation of some place ???? Again it seemed like I wasn't supposed to be there.
> 
> So I barely have any good memories of trying 2 STALKER games back in 2011 or so.


STALKER isn't for you. Personally the fact that you can get killed outside of the safe areas makes the game more exciting than the lather-rinse-repeat aspect of most FPS games. Unlike most other games quick saves won't always save you.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> STALKER isn't for you. Personally the fact that you can get killed outside of the safe areas makes the game more exciting than the lather-rinse-repeat aspect of most FPS games. Unlike most other games quick saves won't always save you.


I agree. Also, only Clear Sky has areas where the player "isn't supposed to be." Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat do not. Call of Pripyat's less open design might actually be more in your favor Kaltenbrunner but it's not a big enough difference to make it your type of game I'd think.


----------



## 8051

2 GiB High resolution texture pack for Call of Pripyat has been released (not sure if this has already been reported):
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-two-k/downloads/stalker-two-k-v4


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> I agree. Also, only Clear Sky has areas where the player "isn't supposed to be." Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat do not. Call of Pripyat's less open design might actually be more in your favor Kaltenbrunner but it's not a big enough difference to make it your type of game I'd think.


I guess Call of Pripyat might have less total square area than Shadow of Chernobyl, but only because there aren't as many maps, but the size of each of the three outdoor maps in Call of Pripyat seemed just as large as anything in Shadow of Chernobyl, maybe even larger.

I hope the new Metro game is more like STALKER and less like Metro.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> I guess Call of Pripyat might have less total square area than Shadow of Chernobyl, but only because there aren't as many maps, but the size of each of the three outdoor maps in Call of Pripyat seemed just as large as anything in Shadow of Chernobyl, maybe even larger.
> 
> I hope the new Metro game is more like STALKER and less like Metro.


Yeah but in Call of Pripyat, you can't advance to Pripyat without first doing a bunch of main quests, and to travel between areas you have to use a guide. Much less free travel between maps while in SoC you can technically go to any map from the very beginning except for the labs. 

The only SoC maps that are comparable in size to CoP maps are SoC's Pripyat and probably both CNPP maps. Lost Alpha has the best maps in the series, the best thing that could happen would be for Call of Chernobyl to use Lost Alpha maps (they plan(ned) on using LA Dark Valley at least to start).


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Yeah but in Call of Pripyat, you can't advance to Pripyat without first doing a bunch of main quests, and to travel between areas you have to use a guide. Much less free travel between maps while in SoC you can technically go to any map from the very beginning except for the labs.
> 
> The only SoC maps that are comparable in size to CoP maps are SoC's Pripyat and probably both CNPP maps. Lost Alpha has the best maps in the series, the best thing that could happen would be for Call of Chernobyl to use Lost Alpha maps (they plan(ned) on using LA Dark Valley at least to start).


I thought in SoC the brain scorcher kept you from getting to Pripyat? And you couldn't get past that until you get the special device from the scientist?

Why did the CoP design team decide guides were necessary to get between maps? It never made much sense to me.

I had a problem w/Lost Alpha where I couldn't proceed and was stuck at Bar, aside from that it was great.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> I thought in SoC the brain scorcher kept you from getting to Pripyat? And you couldn't get past that until you get the special device from the scientist?
> 
> Why did the CoP design team decide guides were necessary to get between maps? It never made much sense to me.
> 
> I had a problem w/Lost Alpha where I couldn't proceed and was stuck at Bar, aside from that it was great.


CoP was made to be more accessible to westerners I guess, and more casual gamers in general.

In SoC, the Brain Scorcher is indeed an obstacle to Pripyat and beyond, but technically if you can make it through and survive that by spamming health and such (I think it might be possible), then there is nothing stopping you from advancing to Pripyat or even the CNPP if you live long enough. I wish the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games followed the lore better; there are supposed to be "high" and "low" periods for the Brain Scorcher, as explained in SoC, so technically it was possible to make it through during the low state, as people had done before including Strelok and his group. This way it'd be possible to make it through without just spamming hundreds of health items.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> CoP was made to be more accessible to westerners I guess, and more casual gamers in general.
> 
> In SoC, the Brain Scorcher is indeed an obstacle to Pripyat and beyond, but technically if you can make it through and survive that by spamming health and such (I think it might be possible), then there is nothing stopping you from advancing to Pripyat or even the CNPP if you live long enough. I wish the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games followed the lore better; there are supposed to be "high" and "low" periods for the Brain Scorcher, as explained in SoC, so technically it was possible to make it through during the low state, as people had done before including Strelok and his group. This way it'd be possible to make it through without just spamming hundreds of health items.


One thing I remember about SoC was traveling back to sell items became a huge PITA because of all the intermediate maps I had to go through to get back to BAR, garbage or, worse yet, the first map and Sederovich(?). I don't remember anymore if monsters re-spawned in previously cleared maps though. It would've been nice to have had a companion like in Fallout 3 that I could've used as a pack horse.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> One thing I remember about SoC was traveling back to sell items became a huge PITA because of all the intermediate maps I had to go through to get back to BAR, garbage or, worse yet, the first map and Sederovich(?). I don't remember anymore if monsters re-spawned in previously cleared maps though. It would've been nice to have had a companion like in Fallout 3 that I could've used as a pack horse.


Yeah that's one of the many things mods help with. I'm sure you know but others might not, but various mods add the ability to freely recruit companions in Stalker (you can have an entire squad in some mods like Call of Chernobyl).


----------



## Charcharo

Gunplay in SOC is complicated.

There is a weapon progression ladder by ammo caliber. You are generally encouraged to switch to better calibers and use better weapons in that caliber class as you progress.

Speaking strictly in terms of stats, weapons in SOC are actually better than their CS/COP versions. This was done to encourage using the upgrade systems in those games.

At the same time, SOC has some unintuitive features that throw those stats off.

First, ammo in SOC also has minor stats that contribute to weapon progression.

Damages also follow a curve, but its not a particularly noticeable contribution. What is noticeable however is dispersion. Smaller calibers make weapons more innacurate. Switching to armor piercing ammo sometimes helps in this regard.

CS and COP removed the dispersion multipliers from ammo, so this makes weapons feel better.

Second, weapons in SOC have a feature called Aim Bullets that was poorly understood until people analyzed the source code.

All weapons in SOC can fire what can be considered a super bullet, which will deal more damage when it hits the head of NPCs and mutants, usually resulting in an instant kill.

But only the first shot in any firemode counts, unless you wait a second between shots. So spraying too much reduces your chances of getting those shots in.

This contributes greatly to the feel that your enemies are spongy, because sometimes your weapon will instantly kill an enemy and not seem to work on others.

So, aim carefully to the head and time your shots, enemies will go down faster.

Aiming center of mass will not deal extra damage, but its a bigger target that can help to send NPCs into stagger animations which will give you extra time to go for the head if your aim is sharp.

Headshots also do this, but once they enter the animation, its hard to track the head and waiting for it to reset to its previous position leaves you open to a quick response from the enemy.

Related to this, shooting to the torso increases the chances of hitting the arms, which take considerably less damage. A good workaround is to shoot crotches. The pelvis in SOC takes the same damage as the torso, and is not obstructed by animations so often.

CS and COP don't use this system (in CS by equalizing the superbullet multiplier, in COP by turning off the system entirely).

Third, Marked One own stats contribute a great deal to weapon accuracy. All movement adds to dispersion, so you need to low crouch and stay still as much as possible to get better grouping of shots.

You still need to keep in mind that some weapons have horrible dispersion. You can be aiming at the head in low crouch, and still miss the mark because of the random component of the weapon.

You need to keep in mind the effective ranges of all weapons. Pistols are useless beyond 50 meters. Assault rifles in general work well up to 300 (unscoped rifles) or 500/600 meters (scoped rifles). Shotguns only work up to 23 meters with buckshot, 100 meters with slugs and 150 meters with dart, dedicated Sniper rifles work up to a 1000 meters.

The exception to this are the Abakan and the AK74, which can hit up to 1000 meters in vanilla (but good luck hitting the mark at those distances with their dispersion values). Cut weapons like the Hi Standard and the TOZ34 and IIRC the Beretta also can reach up to a 1000 meters.

The bullets WILL disappear past this distance. So if you feel your bullets are not doing anything, you might be shooting from beyond the effective range of the weapon. But this is true of NPCs too.

The crosshair is a good indicator of where your shots will hit. If you are aiming at a head, but it only occupies less than a third of the inner space of the crosshair, your first shot is probably going to miss.

These values work in tandem with the Handling properties of weapons (PDM values), which determine how much acceleration and stance affect the crosshair recovery time.

The multipliers for the player in CS/COP are different from the ones in SOC IIRC. As are the PDM values (weapons in CS/COP have more variable movement multipliers, while they are more standardized in SOC).

source
https://www.reddit.com/r/stalker/comments/8b6u4q/understanding_socs_gunplay/


----------



## 8051

Do the Pripyat maps in SoC and CoP have any edges in common? Can you see any of the buildings in SoC's Pripyat map from CoP?


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Do the Pripyat maps in SoC and CoP have any edges in common? Can you see any of the buildings in SoC's Pripyat map from CoP?


I think you can from the CoP map but I could be wrong. I haven't played CoP in so long barring total conversion mods.


----------



## 8051

I've been playing Call of Chernobyl and it's been fun. I still wish I could give the new AI companions stuff to carry without selling it to them and buying it back. I also wish I didn't have to compete w/the AI companions for artifacts.

Getting money in Call of Chernobyl is easy if you farm mutant parts and sell them to the ecologist in the lab at Yantar, the flip side is that everything is much more expensive, particularly armor.

What's strange is that I haven't noticed the artifact degradation mod make much difference.


----------



## boredgunner

AI trying to retrieve artifacts in CoC is the point, AI is supposed to be able to do everything the player can do (and even more). This is how S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s A-Life was originally designed, AI would even compete with the player in quests. CoC needs this for side quests.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> AI trying to retrieve artifacts in CoC is the point, AI is supposed to be able to do everything the player can do (and even more). This is how S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s A-Life was originally designed, AI would even compete with the player in quests. CoC needs this for side quests.


What's strange is that one of my AI companions had an artifact but when he got killed the artifact had mysteriously disappeared from his body.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> What's strange is that one of my AI companions had an artifact but when he got killed the artifact had mysteriously disappeared from his body.


Yeah there seems to be some weird inventory inconsistencies in CoC.


----------



## 8051

Call of Chernobyl, at least on the difficulty level I'm playing seems to be much easier -- mostly because of the AI companions. I was also surprised that a pseudogiant didn't make any effort to pursue me and my AI companions it just kept walking the same path while acting as a bullet and grenade sponge.


----------



## Charcharo

Translation is not perfect because I am tired and drunk. If you guys see errors, tell me. Still the general idea is correct, here it is:

Hello people I am Kybel'vile and today I want to address some injustices levied at STALKER Clear Sky. It came in the distant 2008 and I remember impatiently waiting for the new game. Faction Wars, new maps, emissions, the anomaly system and other features. I was ready to take the gas mask and again head into the Zone but the majority of players were left puzzled at the game. The Faction War is not a perfect fit and the computers at the time were crying from the pain of X-Ray 1.5. We have a game that also led to the beginning of Shadow of Chernobyl as it was a prequel.

Now we will discuss why Clear Sky turned out the way it did and compare it to the two other official releases.

Prologue:

The first thing you notice in the game is that the voice acting and recording quality for charqacters has improved by a noticeable agree. No longer are major plot points unvoiced, this time even many side characters get reasonable voice acting. Shadow of Chernobyl was voiced but only in bits and pieces and almost always just the key dialogue. In Clear Sky even a simple bartender is ready to tell you about the hard fate of drunks and why he is called the way he is

*Cold dialogue, background. About how he got his nickname.*

It is rare to hear a kind word about the improvements to sound, but everyone goes on and on about the bugs and crashes. Let me be honest, Voice Acting is not really all that important for this series, rather the king is atmosphere and this is another place where Clear Sky excelled. With the technological improvements of DirectX10/10.1, the picture became even more realistic and enthralling. The Voluminous (Volumetric) Lighting, dear God these rays of light which we could almost feel on our skin. Now, jokes are that it became a much brighter game and there is truth to that statement though we would argue it still has bragging lights with its lighting system. Another advancement is the Dynamic Rain effect (the first dynamic one in gaming!) with stalkers, mutants and ground getting wetter and wetter when under the rain. It reacted realistically with cover added this extra bit of immersion to rain. Technologically, the effect looked really good and along with the improvements to the water shaders, it was a good fit. In reality one of the (many) reasons for Swamps being cut from Shadow of Chernobyl is due to how badly its water looked compared to contemporary titles, and Clear Sky addressed these issues fully.

Other improvements are to NPC and world design. With extra photographs and reference material from the Zone we got the best looking game in the series. At times, Call of Pripyat looks like a lifeless desert in comparison.

*Excerpt from the Making of STALKER Clear Sky video about how they increased texture quality and model quality*






By the way the size of the Swamp approaches the size of maps from Call of Pripyat. We had this massive, gigantic starting area made by the developers and remastered from earlier versions.

Finally emissions are officially in the game! This level was made with the AI and A-Life in mind and for the first time we could see, imagine an entire game with this complex faction dynamic.

*Another part of the Making of Clear Sky video, about how the Swamps was designed with A-Life in mind from the ground up*

NPCs move as a group, attack or wait, regroup and fight. We get to experience the new battle animations (smart cover system) in action and truth is the game is always at least a little bit different. This randomization lends well to the new upgrade system which allowed players to customize their weapons for a preferred play-stile. Want a marksman rifle? You got it, just upgrade accuracy and flatness! Guns blazing like a Rambo wannabe? A legit option, increase magazine size and rate of fire as well as handling. No one restricts you, you just need a mechanic.

*Excerpt about weapon ballistics and balance from same video*

Unfortunately, Clear Sky was not reviewed very well by neither critics nor fans. GSC themselves had already pushed technology really hard in 2007 and even high end computers had issues playing the game at anything above medium settings... or accept 20-30 fps on Ultra settings, barely. Clear Sky managed to surpass even this bar, loading systems fully in 2008 and making players play on Static Lighting even with OK hardware. This shocked everyone at the time and to add insult to injury, the game was buggy as sin with major, catastrophically bad errors on release. It wad rightfully a part of every single review for the game at the time. We would add that the A-Life Faction War often bugged out or did not function properly, leaving players to wait for NPCs for a very long amount of time. It is the most amateurish release of the series by far.

With that being said, in time as new hardware and patches were released and fans played around with it... it got better. In 2010 we could finally play a decent game on high settings that would not crash all the time and enjoy the immersive effects and choices, participate in an at least working Faction War system without crashes to desktop or blue screens. Remember how far ahead Shadow of Chernobyl was? Well Clear Sky repeated this trend and even surpassed it technologically. If one looks at it these days with fresh eyes (and Sky Reclamation I would add!) , a fine game that still looks pleasant to this day even 10 years later awaits you.

It is a cult classic that deserves its place in the trilogy, warts and all.

Have a great day and till next time, friends!


----------



## Charcharo

The unseen fourth location of STALKER: Call of Pripyat.

https://www.reddit.com/r/stalker/comments/8hbe6k/dead_city/

Basically from using concept art (https://i.imgur.com/aPk57YN.jpg) and some leaked information from the early development of Call of Pripyat, Bart and his team have pieced together that early on in the development of CoP a fourth location was planned. The Dead City. Artist Ilya Tolmachev (who has worked on all STALKER games) described the location as such:

A small, isolated and very well guarded town, residents of which are part of a type of "social" experiment. Surrounded by high walls and with architecture that resembles a mini Pripyat, it also features a small hamlet and a security checkpoint. Some of the assets or buildings created for it were later reused for Pripyat. There are huge metal supports with cables for the satellite antenna and other apparatus. Idea belonged toAnton Bolshakova and in 2008 he created concept art for the location. We do not know what exactly Alexander Degtyarev would have been doing in that location, but its description does seem to fit some of the general ideas for STALKER. Remember Limansk, it was a small town that also served some of the workers for the underground laboratories.

Picture of the location: https://www.reddit.com/r/stalker/comments/8hbe6k/dead_city/


I thank the people from the Site "Zone Chronicles" for their help on this topic, letting us get to know more and more of our favourite video game.


----------



## 8051

I hope the new Metro is more like STALKER but I kinda doubt it.

I've been playing Call of Chernobyl extensively. It's easier than any of the other STALKER games -- because it's easy to farm rubles and the AI companions work as effective target dummies for the enemies.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> I hope the new Metro is more like STALKER but I kinda doubt it.
> 
> I've been playing Call of Chernobyl extensively. It's easier than any of the other STALKER games -- because it's easy to farm rubles and the AI companions work as effective target dummies for the enemies.


There is also Call of Misery - outdated right now, but will eventually be updated with the latest versions of CoC and Misery. Call of Misery + the eventual GUNSLINGER mod = game over, best FPS ever, everyone else can go home.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> There is also Call of Misery - outdated right now, but will eventually be updated with the latest versions of CoC and Misery. Call of Misery + the eventual GUNSLINGER mod = game over, best FPS ever, everyone else can go home.


How do you think the Fallout 3 series stacks up against the Stalker series? I thought Fallout 3 did a great job capturing the atmosphere of a post-apocalyptic wasteland, although the weapons, weapon sounds and ballistics were bunk.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> How do you think the Fallout 3 series stacks up against the Stalker series? I thought Fallout 3 did a great job capturing the atmosphere of a post-apocalyptic wasteland, although the weapons, weapon sounds and ballistics were bunk.


Fallout 3 and 4 advantages:
- More content filled world, more to do and see when exploring
- Melee weapons and the like
- Fallout 4 is the best out of the box survival game of them all

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. advantages:
- A-Life = much more dynamic, less restricted AI, especially with mods
- Much more realistic shooting mechanics
- Much better visuals and sound than Fallout 3, and superior sound processing to Fallout 4 (3D sound processing and EAX)
- Better out of the box survival game than Fallout 3
- Shadow of Chernobyl's story

Then the big difference between them is that Fallout 3 and 4 are RPGs (Fallout 4 is barely one though, one of the worst RPGs ever) and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. doesn't want any part of that. Thus, Fallout 3 and 4 have an RPG inspired leveling system, while S.T.A.L.K.E.R's shooting gets to freely pursue realism.

For those who don't know, vanilla Fallout 4 doesn't stack up well against Call of Chernobyl. *Here* is a comparison of that.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Fallout 3 and 4 advantages:
> - More content filled world, more to do and see when exploring
> - Melee weapons and the like
> - Fallout 4 is the best out of the box survival game of them all
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. advantages:
> - A-Life = much more dynamic, less restricted AI, especially with mods
> - Much more realistic shooting mechanics
> - Much better visuals and sound than Fallout 3, and superior sound processing to Fallout 4 (3D sound processing and EAX)
> - Better out of the box survival game than Fallout 3
> - Shadow of Chernobyl's story
> 
> Then the big difference between them is that Fallout 3 and 4 are RPGs (Fallout 4 is barely one though, one of the worst RPGs ever) and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. doesn't want any part of that. Thus, Fallout 3 and 4 have an RPG inspired leveling system, while S.T.A.L.K.E.R's shooting gets to freely pursue realism.
> 
> For those who don't know, vanilla Fallout 4 doesn't stack up well against Call of Chernobyl. *Here* is a comparison of that.


Nice comparison. In Call of Chernobyl AI humans can be wounded -- at which point they fall to the ground and groan and can be healed (if neutral/friendly).

I've always had some problems w/EAX sound in all the STALKER series, the rain noises sometimes stop even though it's clearly raining. With headphones you can really tell where sounds are coming from -- at least the ones that are specific to the AI and not just general (like crickets). I've noticed over playing Call of Chernobyl lately that the background sounds loop far too often.

You should of mentioned the amazing weather and sky effects in the Stalker series.

Fallout 3 supported EAX.

You're right about Fallout 4, not even the better graphics can make me play that game again and I never even bothered to finish it -- because when I had my companion and myself leveled up and loaded up w/the legendary weapons and power armor we basically became invulnerable to everything except the nuclear bomb throwing weapon. I also found the condition of most of Boston to be ridiculously pristine after two hundred years and a nuclear war. Some of the wooden homes look like all they would need is a good coat of paint and some repairs and they could go on the market -- after 200 years of zero maintenance.


----------



## 8051

*How did the STALKER series do in terms of sales?*

Did any one of the STALKER series ever make as much as a AAA game? What about all three together?

I wonder if the days of open world singleplayer games are over.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Nice comparison. In Call of Chernobyl AI humans can be wounded -- at which point they fall to the ground and groan and can be healed (if neutral/friendly).
> 
> I've always had some problems w/EAX sound in all the STALKER series, the rain noises sometimes stop even though it's clearly raining. With headphones you can really tell where sounds are coming from -- at least the ones that are specific to the AI and not just general (like crickets). I've noticed over playing Call of Chernobyl lately that the background sounds loop far too often.
> 
> You should of mentioned the amazing weather and sky effects in the Stalker series.
> 
> Fallout 3 supported EAX.
> 
> You're right about Fallout 4, not even the better graphics can make me play that game again and I never even bothered to finish it -- because when I had my companion and myself leveled up and loaded up w/the legendary weapons and power armor we basically became invulnerable to everything except the nuclear bomb throwing weapon. I also found the condition of most of Boston to be ridiculously pristine after two hundred years and a nuclear war. Some of the wooden homes look like all they would need is a good coat of paint and some repairs and they could go on the market -- after 200 years of zero maintenance.





8051 said:


> Did any one of the STALKER series ever make as much as a AAA game? What about all three together?
> 
> I wonder if the days of open world singleplayer games are over.


EAX is permanently broken in Fallout 3 (and Oblivion, it only works well in Morrowind which is ironically the only Bethesda Game Studios game that can safely run above 75 FPS). The issue is actually Bethesda's implementation of EAX, while EAX issues in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. are only due to sound card drivers. I never had any EAX related issue with the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD.

All of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games sold really well, better than plenty of AAA games. I guess that's one of the reasons why the head honcho of GSC rode off into the sunset. I think each game sold well over one million on Steam alone, and plenty of people bought retail copies and these days GOG (the latter is insignificant in its sales picture though).

Although S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s immediate sales were not that of a blockbuster.


----------



## Charcharo

This is the real deal.

Sources:
https://www.gsc-game.com/#portfolio

http://ap-pro.ru/news/s_t_a_l_k_e_r_2_v_razrabotke/2018-05-16-958

https://www.facebook.com/sergiy.grygorovych/posts/1694431413958948

https://www.facebook.com/gscgameworld/posts/1553747478066902


----------



## thanos999

STALKER 2 yay been waiting years good job i just rebuilt my pc it will be ready for it when it comes out


----------



## boredgunner

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So I am both ECSTATIC over the announcement of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 and wary due to what happened last time with GSC and the game. Anyone who knows me knows I am a massive fan of the series (I ran STALKERFiles for FileFront/GameFront for years) so I remain cautiously optimistic.



A repost of my Tweet when I heard the announcement.


----------



## Rhialto

I'm back only to celebrate this news!


----------



## 8051

I'll bet STALKER 2, if released at all, will be a consolified (i.e. dumbed down for the masses) shooter.


----------



## boredgunner

I actually think IF the game comes out, it'll be really good (and moddable again). But that's a big if.


----------



## 8051

The orginal STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl seemed to be in development forever, there's no way STALKER 2 will be allowed that kind of time frame for development -- squeezing out shallow first person shooters is what AAA titles are all about these days, all you have to do is look at Fallout 4 to confirm that (arguably the worst Fallout in the series history).


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> The orginal STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl seemed to be in development forever, there's no way STALKER 2 will be allowed that kind of time frame for development -- squeezing out shallow first person shooters is what AAA titles are all about these days, all you have to do is look at Fallout 4 to confirm that (arguably the worst Fallout in the series history).


SoC took so long due to inefficient development on GSC's behalf. Look at how much they scrapped and started over, and how much quality suffered as a result. Almost every map was bigger and FAR more detailed and authentic in 2004-2005 builds of SoC, the plot was significantly better and more fleshed out and had much more character development, it had more mutants, and it had mechanics that ended up getting removed such as artifact merging, equipped anomaly/artifact detectors, repairing armor/weapons (hardly a gameplay mechanic though, as you just pay someone to do it for you), and of course A-Life was infinitely better (AI would be able to take on and complete quests on their own, and much more). It was GSC's first project like that, so they fumbled which is understandable.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 also won't be published by Bethesda. I don't think any publisher bigger than Deep Silver would publish it.

And yeah Fallout 4 is definitely the worst Fallout by far. Not even debatable.


----------



## thanos999

hi guys just finished building a new pc just reinstalled shoc cs and pripyat and also the stalker coc any good mods worth downloading that are new ive done the complete series and ol and misery and most other mods just wondering if there is anything new and i was also a beta tester for ol 3.0 3.1 so if there are any betas out there that need testers im avaliable


----------



## boredgunner

Oblivion Lost and its derivatives like Mod Pack 2013 still reign supreme for SoC I think, but Autumn Aurora (latest) is great as well.

For Clear Sky, you have to use the latest version of Sky Reclamation Project or else it's unplayable. If you want to add more mods on top of that, make sure they're compatible first, as many are not.

CoP has various total conversions that are fun, such as SGM 2.2, The Way to Pripyat, many newer ones I can't remember (and many of these total conversions will be Russian only). Otherwise, Misery 2.2 is the best way to play Call of Pripyat's original campaign, and Call of Chernobyl remains hands down the best STALKER experience to date. We should be getting Call of Chernobyl 1.5 + Misery 2.2 (Call of Misery) in the future, though CoC 1.5 is still beta right now. The upcoming *GUNSLINGER* mod will give CoP (and eventually CoC) some of the best FPS mechanics of any game, up there with the likes of Rising Storm/Rising Storm 2 and Escape from Tarkov I guess (and Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod).


----------



## thanos999

boredgunner said:


> Oblivion Lost and its derivatives like Mod Pack 2013 still reign supreme for SoC I think, but Autumn Aurora (latest) is great as well.
> 
> For Clear Sky, you have to use the latest version of Sky Reclamation Project or else it's unplayable. If you want to add more mods on top of that, make sure they're compatible first, as many are not.
> 
> CoP has various total conversions that are fun, such as SGM 2.2, The Way to Pripyat, many newer ones I can't remember (and many of these total conversions will be Russian only). Otherwise, Misery 2.2 is the best way to play Call of Pripyat's original campaign, and Call of Chernobyl remains hands down the best STALKER experience to date. We should be getting Call of Chernobyl 1.5 + Misery 2.2 (Call of Misery) in the future, though CoC 1.5 is still beta right now. The upcoming *GUNSLINGER* mod will give CoP (and eventually CoC) some of the best FPS mechanics of any game, up there with the likes of Rising Storm/Rising Storm 2 and Escape from Tarkov I guess (and Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod).



thanks boredgunner the gunslinger mode looks interesting will keep an eye out for that most off the others ive already played might give way to pripyat a go cant remember playing that found one called wind off time thats interesting but the graphics look a bit dated


----------



## Asisvenia

Never played Stalker Series before and I'm thinking to start that series. I've played Metro Series and I liked them very much! I finished them 2 times, I hope I'll enjoy with Stalker games too.


----------



## boredgunner

thanos999 said:


> thanks boredgunner the gunslinger mode looks interesting will keep an eye out for that most off the others ive already played might give way to pripyat a go cant remember playing that found one called wind off time thats interesting but the graphics look a bit dated


Yeah Wind of Time is another. Always make sure whatever mods you're using include Atmosfear, Absolute Nature 4, and Absolute Structures.


----------



## 8051

Asisvenia said:


> Never played Stalker Series before and I'm thinking to start that series. I've played Metro Series and I liked them very much! I finished them 2 times, I hope I'll enjoy with Stalker games too.


Metro is somewhat similar to STALKER, but it's not open-world. Aside from dying of air poisoning, Metro is much easier than STALKER even on the hardest difficulties.


----------



## 8051

In the STALKER series if you're near the exit to another outdoor map and a emission happens can you run to the exit and escape the emission in the next map?


----------



## Ceadderman

8051 said:


> In the STALKER series if you're near the exit to another outdoor map and a emission happens can you run to the exit and escape the emission in the next map?


Haven't played for awhile but I believe the emission is happening all through the zone, so no you would run right back into it or die as your screen finishes loading. I could be wrong of course since haven't played in a couple years(lots of game titles playing catchup with. 

Anyone know the truth to Stalker2 being MMO only? If so would be so disappoint. :mellowsmi 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## boredgunner

Ceadderman said:


> Haven't played for awhile but I believe the emission is happening all through the zone, so no you would run right back into it or die as your screen finishes loading. I could be wrong of course since haven't played in a couple years(lots of game titles playing catchup with.
> 
> Anyone know the truth to Stalker2 being MMO only? If so would be so disappoint. :mellowsmi
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


That is correct. As for STALKER 2 being an MMO, I expect it'll have the same focus as the rest of the series: SP dominant, tacked on MP.


----------



## 8051

Why did the STALKER team go w/separate maps instead of just one big map w/streaming like say, the Far Cry series or Fallout 3?


----------



## Ceadderman

8051 said:


> Why did the STALKER team go w/separate maps instead of just one big map w/streaming like say, the Far Cry series or Fallout 3?


FarCry? The first two were point A to Point B games with different maps. I have them all except for Primal, 5 and Dragonblood. Probably won't get them either. Love the series but 5 is a gorked out mess from everything I've seen.

As for Stalker maps, you have to keep in mind the hardware of the time probably limited development given the package size it would require for the map as well as the environment. We had DDR2 then DDR3 as well as GDDR4 and GDDR5 . Then you simply cannot discount storage capacity jumps over the last 15 years as well as speed interfacing. Hardware plays a role in development.

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## boredgunner

Ceadderman said:


> As for Stalker maps, you have to keep in mind the hardware of the time probably limited development given the package size it would require for the map as well as the environment. We had DDR2 then DDR3 as well as GDDR4 and GDDR5 . Then you simply cannot discount storage capacity jumps over the last 15 years as well as speed interfacing. Hardware plays a role in development.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


I would say this is a reason. They didn't bother allowing X-Ray to handle such map sizes because no hardware at the time could run it. Remember, Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear Sky each had cutting edge graphics for the time, combined with huge maps. While Fallout 3 had below average graphics for the time.

I think the max map size unmodded X-Ray can handle is roughly all of the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant map from Shadow of Chernobyl (it's split into two maps in the release game, but is one huge map in alpha builds). The Lost Alpha team modified the engine heavily to handle larger maps well.


----------



## Asisvenia

8051 said:


> Metro is somewhat similar to STALKER, but it's not open-world. Aside from dying of air poisoning, Metro is much easier than STALKER even on the hardest difficulties.


Thanks for answer. I hated Fallout series its animations, mechanics just were too unrealistic for me that's why I don't like them. I wonder, is there any major similarity between STALKER and Fallout series?


----------



## 8051

Asisvenia said:


> Thanks for answer. I hated Fallout series its animations, mechanics just were too unrealistic for me that's why I don't like them. I wonder, is there any major similarity between STALKER and Fallout series?


Fallout 3 is open world like STALKER, but it's also an RPG and your chosen skill sets affect how you interact w/the game world unlike STALKER.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Fallout 3 is open world like STALKER, but it's also an RPG and your chosen skill sets affect how you interact w/the game world unlike STALKER.


Yup, and to elaborate on this further with examples, think of how Fallout 3/New Vegas/4 have things like lockpicking, pickpocketing, computer hacking, different weapon skills, and in 3/New Vegas dialogue skills. None of that is in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. which in contrast is just an open world survival FPS. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. does give the player a choice in which faction(s) to support if any, which impacts the game world significantly especially in Clear Sky, and they also offer different endings based on the player's actions (save for Clear Sky).

Both franchises take very different approaches to storytelling and shooting.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Yup, and to elaborate on this further with examples, think of how Fallout 3/New Vegas/4 have things like lockpicking, pickpocketing, computer hacking, different weapon skills, and in 3/New Vegas dialogue skills. None of that is in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. which in contrast is just an open world survival FPS. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. does give the player a choice in which faction(s) to support if any, which impacts the game world significantly especially in Clear Sky, and they also offer different endings based on the player's actions (save for Clear Sky).
> 
> Both franchises take very different approaches to storytelling and shooting.


Fallout 3 was also a buggy mess that CTD'd regularly. Once you leveled up in Fallout 3 and had the best weapons/armor for you and your companion(s) it became quite hard to get killed by anything outside of a Deathclaw.


----------



## Charcharo

There been a podcast with Sergey Galoynkin, the guy who is director in Epic Games, who does have contacts with Sergey Grigorovich, who also tweeted about stalker 2 is coming out and then tweeted about ‘guess the engine lol’, which refereed that stalker will be made on unreal engine 4. So anyway, there have been podcast in Russian language, though he answered a few questions about Stalker 2 :

The game is on it’s early stage of development ( design documents)

Team which working on the Stalker 2, is different from a Cossacks 3. Sergey Grigorovich [GSC] gathered new team, even from other gamedev companies, though there is some people on this team, who worked on the original Stalker. This new team does have a big experience on making shooter games.

Cossacks 3 was made by other contractors from other gamedev companies.

And a little bit more from Sergey Grigorovich’s Facebook page

GSC is now thinking on how to set communication with the fans, to make Stalker as best as possible.

Also some guy asked Sergey Grigorovich on his Facebook: Q: Will there be online multiplayer in Stalker 2? A: Is it even necessary in Stalker 2?


----------



## 8051

Does the r__use_precompiled_shaders switch in user.ltx have any effect in COP or Call of Chernobyl?

I tried using the r_gi switch (i.e. to on) along with r2_gi_photons, by the time I raised r2_gi_photons to an integer value such that all tessellation artifacts disappeared my FPS was down to below 20, but the lighting effects looked a lot better.


----------



## boredgunner

I've never even played with that one to be honest. No idea. I suppose if you don't see a visual difference nor a performance difference then the answer is no.


----------



## 8051

Interview with lead designer for STALKER 2 leaked:

STALKER is so 2009 bro. It's like back to nature. I've had more fun going camping with the folks bro. I've gotta an AA in game design bro, if we want those Franklins we gotta upgrade. It's gotta be popping off that screen. That's what we need here, not some game for grandpa. Wild colors. Babes in halter tops, that's what's poppin bro. Guns in neon orange. Flash fashion costumes for your perp. Bling. Loot boxes. Check this, minecraft meets fortnight in neon third person.


----------



## thanos999

just found this looking forward to it on release metro exodus


----------



## Charcharo

STALKER: Dead Air has been released.











By Al's gaming.


----------



## 8051

The real life brain scorcher (aka Duga Radar System)

https://petapixel.com/2015/05/06/ph...uga-3-radar-system-built-by-the-soviet-union/


----------



## 8051

Call of Chernobyl is killing my perf. It's practically the same situation I get w/GTA IV, I get maybe 67% peak GPU usage (1080Ti) and my CPU usage (5820 @ 4.45 GHz.) doesn't seem to be maxed out on any core. Would the -noprefetch command line tweak help in this situation?

Could there be a massive amount of system memory thrashing going on because the game seems to only use 2 GiB and I imagine that's not nearly enough for the many (high-res?) textures Call of Chernobyl uses? Maybe the game is constantly transferring textures from the file cache or disk to the game's data segment? Then again the bus usage for the 1080Ti according to MSI Afterburner is minimal. I'm guessing bus usage refers to PCIe traffic to/from the 1080Ti?


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Call of Chernobyl is killing my perf. It's practically the same situation I get w/GTA IV, I get maybe 67% peak GPU usage (1080Ti) and my CPU usage (5820 @ 4.45 GHz.) doesn't seem to be maxed out on any core. Would the -noprefetch command line tweak help in this situation?
> 
> Could there be a massive amount of system memory thrashing going on because the game seems to only use 2 GiB and I imagine that's not nearly enough for the many (high-res?) textures Call of Chernobyl uses? Maybe the game is constantly transferring textures from the file cache or disk to the game's data segment? Then again the bus usage for the 1080Ti according to MSI Afterburner is minimal. I'm guessing bus usage refers to PCIe traffic to/from the 1080Ti?


I assume the same thing for bus usage. 

I never had a performance issue with Call of Chernobyl. At this point I'd definitely go ahead and try -noprefetch simply because the situation is bad enough.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> I assume the same thing for bus usage.
> 
> I never had a performance issue with Call of Chernobyl. At this point I'd definitely go ahead and try -noprefetch simply because the situation is bad enough.


The -noprefetch switch did seem to make a 10 FPS difference. Is it possible to use the -noprefetch switch w/the Call of Chernobyl benchmark?


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> The -noprefetch switch did seem to make a 10 FPS difference. Is it possible to use the -noprefetch switch w/the Call of Chernobyl benchmark?


I believe so, but that's not something I keep installed so can't quickly verify.


----------



## XenoRad

Please help me understand this:

If I want the 'ultimate' STALKER experience I shouldn't be looking at individual mods for Soc, Clear Sky or Cop, but rather a total conversion mod that brings all maps together (like Coc) together with a one or two more mods for gunplay (Gunslinger) or atmosphere (Misery)?

If so then from what I see - Misery became Call of Misery to be merged with Call of Chernobyl and is now called Dead Air.

So Dead Air is 'better' than Call of Chernobyl and pretty much the current recommended mod for STALKER for the player looking at vising all of the maps from the three games?


----------



## boredgunner

XenoRad said:


> Please help me understand this:
> 
> If I want the 'ultimate' STALKER experience I shouldn't be looking at individual mods for Soc, Clear Sky or Cop, but rather a total conversion mod that brings all maps together (like Coc) together with a one or two more mods for gunplay (Gunslinger) or atmosphere (Misery)?
> 
> If so then from what I see - Misery became Call of Misery to be merged with Call of Chernobyl and is now called Dead Air.
> 
> So Dead Air is 'better' than Call of Chernobyl and pretty much the current recommended mod for STALKER for the player looking at vising all of the maps from the three games?


Newcomers should start with an individual overhaul mod for SoC, then Clear Sky with the latest version of Sky Reclamation Project, then CoP with either Cromm Cruac's graphics mods plus weapon and armor addon mods OR Misery 2.2.

Those who have played all three games should play either CoC or CoM/Dead Air if they want that ultimate experience you describe (plus various CoC plugins). As for which of the two, if the latter has the latest stable version of CoC then I suggest the latter. If not, then I recommend CoC. If Misery is too hardcore for the player then go with CoC.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Newcomers should start with an individual overhaul mod for SoC, then Clear Sky with the latest version of Sky Reclamation Project, then CoP with either Cromm Cruac's graphics mods plus weapon and armor addon mods OR Misery 2.2.
> 
> Those who have played all three games should play either CoC or CoM/Dead Air if they want that ultimate experience you describe (plus various CoC plugins). As for which of the two, if the latter has the latest stable version of CoC then I suggest the latter. If not, then I recommend CoC. If Misery is too hardcore for the player then go with CoC.


I found CoC to be easier than either vanilla CoP or SoC. If you form a squad of companions you can kill most anything you come across. I picked ecologist so selling mutant body parts has been very lucrative and I've been able to buy every type of power armor in the game (except military) and have all the best weapons and plenty of rubles. All my squad members have fully upgraded weapons as well (I only have one left though). I've even been able to sell fully upgraded weapons to various NPC's in key locations so they can continue to control said locations. I've also acquired the semi-auto grenade launcher for which I have 500 rounds of ammunition, most all enemy bases can be quickly taken out w/the semi-auto grenade launcher. I died many, many more times playing vanilla CoP or SoC than I ever have in CoC. It almost seems like the mutants have been nerfed. I'm not playing the hard-core mode of CoC though.


----------



## XenoRad

@boredgunner - Thanks, that figures. I did finish SoC and CoP but not Clear Sky.

Regarding CoM/Dead Air - I saw some videos and it seems like the sky is mostly overcast and there's plenty of fog too. 

Is this something that can be changed within the mods? I don't mind a challenge, but a permanently miserable weather cycle will sack some of the fun out of it.


----------



## boredgunner

XenoRad said:


> @boredgunner - Thanks, that figures. I did finish SoC and CoP but not Clear Sky.
> 
> Regarding CoM/Dead Air - I saw some videos and it seems like the sky is mostly overcast and there's plenty of fog too.
> 
> Is this something that can be changed within the mods? I don't mind a challenge, but a permanently miserable weather cycle will sack some of the fun out of it.


Yeah, it might have a built in weather controlling system like a lot of mods (part of Atmosfear). If not, it is worth trying to install the latest Atmosfear over it, which may or may not break it.


----------



## XenoRad

boredgunner said:


> Yeah, it might have a built in weather controlling system like a lot of mods (part of Atmosfear). If not, it is worth trying to install the latest Atmosfear over it, which may or may not break it.


Thanks. I got a good idea now of what to do. I may wait for Dead Air or CoC to get some patches before attempting more stuff. Dead Air was just released so bugs are still expected and CoC will get upgraded to version 1.5 later this year from what I saw.

Afterwards I may jump intro Metro 2033 Redux, Last Light Redux, go for Exodus next and then wait until STALKER 2 hits.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Been wanting to play something from the series again...I've beat all three releases, and also beat Misery 2.2...should I just try the latest version of Call of Chernobyl on it's own? Or are there other mods I can safely add to the mix? Graphics mods are what I most care about, I guess...it's been awhile since I've played anything from the series.


----------



## boredgunner

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Been wanting to play something from the series again...I've beat all three releases, and also beat Misery 2.2...should I just try the latest version of Call of Chernobyl on it's own? Or are there other mods I can safely add to the mix? Graphics mods are what I most care about, I guess...it's been awhile since I've played anything from the series.


The problem with playing Call of Chernobyl right now is that the latest version is a beta; it adds nice features, but might have noteworthy bugs (haven't tried the current one) and most of all many *addons* are incompatible with it. No best of both worlds quite yet. But yeah playing either one with whatever addons you want is a great idea.


----------



## 8051

In Shadow of Chernobyl were you limited to only having one long gun equipped at a time (with only a pistol allowed in one of the other slots)?


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> In Shadow of Chernobyl were you limited to only having one long gun equipped at a time (with only a pistol allowed in one of the other slots)?


Correct.


----------



## Ceadderman

boredgunner said:


> Correct.


Been awhile but I believe that you could run two long guns sans pistol in sock.I run a shotty in one side and an assault rifle in the other typically. Rarely did I use a pistol unless I ran afoul of ammo shortages. I could be wrong, but I know that's how I ran the other two in Vanilla. Loved CoP for the German manufactured shotty which pretty much wrecked any mutant who dared charge my position. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Infrasonic

Ceadderman said:


> Been awhile but I believe that you could run two long guns sans pistol in sock.I run a shotty in one side and an assault rifle in the other typically. Rarely did I use a pistol unless I ran afoul of ammo shortages. I could be wrong, but I know that's how I ran the other two in Vanilla. Loved CoP for the German manufactured shotty which pretty much wrecked any mutant who dared charge my position.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Oh yeah. Most definitely! 

I recently finished a playthrough in a modded CoP and for most of the time (once I found them) used an AK or M4 variant and the drum fed shotgun. Kinda looked like a "streetsweeper" style shotgun. As soon as I got the option to increase its rate of fire and add full auto capability.... it was frikkin' on!! Pretty much owned any one or any thing with that combo. Just would swap to sabot rounds when I started to see the heavily armored enemies. 

Played CoP with this modpack: https://www.nexusmods.com/stalkercallofpripyat/mods/189

I thought it was a nice complimentary-like mod. Changes a lot but doesn't affect the core gameplay too much. Just makes it better, imho.


----------



## MonarchX

I am again the mood to try STALKER once more, this time with CPU and GPU that can handle it and G-Sync monitor that will compensate for those FPS drops! Are there any "soon to be released" amazing mods with incredible graphics upgrades for the game?


----------



## boredgunner

MonarchX said:


> I am again the mood to try STALKER once more, this time with CPU and GPU that can handle it and G-Sync monitor that will compensate for those FPS drops! Are there any "soon to be released" amazing mods with incredible graphics upgrades for the game?


Call of Chernobyl 1.5 full version fits the bill, and Dead Air (Call of Misery successor sort of) which is always getting updated.

But if you never played Call of Chernobyl then version 1.4 with various addons will blow you away.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Call of Chernobyl 1.5 full version fits the bill, and Dead Air (Call of Misery successor sort of) which is always getting updated.
> 
> But if you never played Call of Chernobyl then version 1.4 with various addons will blow you away.


Call of Chernobyl is good, but I've found it much easier than vanilla CoP. The ability to recruit followers makes a huge difference.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Call of Chernobyl is good, but I've found it much easier than vanilla CoP. The ability to recruit followers makes a huge difference.


Dead Air/Call of Misery exists as the more hardcore version. Though I find CoC more difficult than vanilla CoP since bullets are more deadly and AI is much smarter and more effective.


----------



## MonarchX

So CoC 1.4 + add-ons is better than CoC 1.5? How? Graphically or gameplay-wise?


BTW, what modding tools are there for STALKER?


----------



## boredgunner

MonarchX said:


> So CoC 1.4 + add-ons is better than CoC 1.5? How? Graphically or gameplay-wise?
> 
> 
> BTW, what modding tools are there for STALKER?


Graphics will be more or less the same, but CoC 1.4 has more addons available that further improve AI (e.g. dynamic faction relations leading to factions dynamically declaring war, peace treaties, and alliances, and more), add many more weapons and armor to the game, and some smaller features for that but those are the big ones.

Each S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game has its own official SDK, various tools exist for extracting its .db* files, and it has its own mesh editor. They're all very powerful but pretty crappy especially by today's standards (not very streamlined, stability issues, also only in Russian). Furthermore, dez0wave group (Priboi Story and Lost Alpha developers) forked the SoC SDK and made their own. Not sure if CoC uses its own customized forked SDK. Not sure how hard it is to get the source code for any one of the engines.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> Dead Air/Call of Misery exists as the more hardcore version. Though I find CoC more difficult than vanilla CoP since bullets are more deadly and AI is much smarter and more effective.


Bullets are definitely much more deadly, but even worse is the amazing grenade lobbing accuracy and distance. The human enemies in CoP and CoC shouldn't be in the zone, they should be playing professional baseball.


----------



## boredgunner

8051 said:


> Bullets are definitely much more deadly, but even worse is the amazing grenade lobbing accuracy and distance. The human enemies in CoP and CoC shouldn't be in the zone, they should be playing professional baseball.


lol, I never found it that bad in those games or mods (or I did in previous versions of CoC, but not 1.4 or later). It's Clear Sky that's like that the most. Those guys are amazing.


----------



## 8051

boredgunner said:


> lol, I never found it that bad in those games or mods (or I did in previous versions of CoC, but not 1.4 or later). It's Clear Sky that's like that the most. Those guys are amazing.


I was hiding between a bus and a car when a grenade landed right in front of my face. How the AI managed that parabolic trajectory I'll never know. Their ability to throw curve balls would have any major league pitcher in the history of baseball green with envy.

Whenever I hear granate in CoP or CoC I know it's time to get a move on regardless of what cover I'm behind.


----------



## vallonen

MonarchX said:


> I am again the mood to try STALKER once more, this time with CPU and GPU that can handle it and G-Sync monitor that will compensate for those FPS drops! Are there any "soon to be released" amazing mods with incredible graphics upgrades for the game?


This one's been out for a while, Autumn Aurora 2. 

Great mod, I've revisited it several times, lots of fun to be had.


Note.
Works best under a proper OS such as Windows 7 than under an "OS" centered on shops, apps, bloatware, spyware and advertisements.


----------



## Faster_is_better

STALKER 2, Official trailer (and website)

https://www.stalker2.com/

(no wonder OCN is dead, the search couldn't even find this page with exact search terms, had to google search it)


----------



## Mithrandir8

Somehow I missed this announcement! It's been so long since the last game, I'm glad they were able to pull the studio together for another release.


----------



## 8051

STALKER 2 is aimed at Xbox Series X -- I don't know if that's a good or bad thing for my aging 1080Ti and 9700k.

"Not ready to disclose the release date just yet", LOL, just like the original STALKER, years and years and years of development.


----------



## 8051

In STALKER if you leave a map, do the positions of the AI remain static and persistent on the map you left? So if you go back to the previous map all the AI will be in the same places as when you left? Or when you enter a map is the AI always randomized to a hodge-podge of locations and types?


----------



## Ceadderman

8051 said:


> In STALKER if you leave a map, do the positions of the AI remain static and persistent on the map you left? So if you go back to the previous map all the AI will be in the same places as when you left? Or when you enter a map is the AI always randomized to a hodge-podge of locations and types?


I am pretty sure(been awhile since I have played) that they remain static. I went from the first map to Garbage area where you come out the pipe and fought a few guys and filled my pack with the spoils, I went back through the same way I came and there were bad guys who had followed be to the area. I stealthed by them but yeah they will stick around. Of course they could simply be somebody else who dropped in during the load screens.

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Mjolnir

8051 said:


> In STALKER if you leave a map, do the positions of the AI remain static and persistent on the map you left? So if you go back to the previous map all the AI will be in the same places as when you left? Or when you enter a map is the AI always randomized to a hodge-podge of locations and types?


 The AI Life system (or whatever they called it) allowed enemies to move around independently. Someone you ran into on one map, might follow you through the portal to a different map.


----------



## Rangerscott

8051 said:


> STALKER 2 is aimed at Xbox Series X -- I don't know if that's a good or bad thing for my aging 1080Ti and 9700k.
> 
> "Not ready to disclose the release date just yet", LOL, just like the original STALKER, years and years and years of development.



You should be fine. The new consoles aren't that huge of a leap in performance.


----------

